# High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2008)

Hallo #h !

Hier mal ein etwas neuerer Spinnrutenthread, auch für die Liebhaber der Harrison-VHF- und VT-Blanks. Interessant sind aber auch andere Blanks, wie z.B. die von CMW, Spin Perfect und System, Tactilus usw. Neue Sportexblanks sollen auch schon aufgetaucht sein.
Also, solche Vergleiche und Diskussionen sind bestimmt für mehrere interessant! :m

Der Thread wurde geschlossen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=68007

DIE haben einen eigenen, aber das ist eben sozusagen ein Fall von unheilbar infiziert, wenig zu diskutieren, wer die "Peitsche" haben muß, muß das haben.  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92793

Der Thread enthält auch sehr interessante Spinrutenfakten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115858

Und weitere:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=94215 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=86486


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wer hat denn nun welche Lieblingsruten?

Bei mir sind das nach wie vor die 
10ft  3m Harrison VHF 30-75g     und die 
10ft6i 3,2m Harrison VHF 5-30g.

Dabei kann ich die VHF -75g  brauchbar im Bereich ab 10g, besser 12g fischen, und 23er Gummifische mit 17g Jigkopf gehen gerade noch, das so als Maxima. 50g Wobbler passen nahezu ideal.
Die 3,2m VHF -30g gut im Bereich 6 bis 28g, notfalls auch ab 3,5g, da arbeitet die Rute aber nicht mehr und es ist ein rausschießen, das allerdings mindestens immer noch so weit reicht wie bei speziellen UL-Ruten, nur machen diejenigen halt mehr Spaß beim werfen. So ab 15g kommt richtig Freude und Action auf.
Die beiden Ruten ergänzen sich so gut, daß meine 10ft 3m VHF 15-45g praktisch supendiert wurde, einfach keine Chance mehr am Wasser eingesetzt zu werden, dabei macht die auch Riesenspaß. Nur zwischen den beiden anderen sozusagen überflüssig.

Das hatte Volker (Margaux) ja auch schon mit seinen kürzen VHF festgestellt, daß die -30g und -75g nachbarschaftlich aneinander angrenzen.


----------



## Bambine (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Angeldet ... hast Du mall die  10ft6i 3,2m Harrison VHF 5-30g gewogen ? wie schwer ist die deine ? wie weit kann das mit dem  leichtbau treiben ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Bambine schrieb:


> Hi Angeldet ... hast Du mall die  10ft6i 3,2m Harrison VHF 5-30g gewogen ? wie schwer ist die deine ? wie weit kann das mit dem  leichtbau treiben ?


Meine ist nicht so sehr leicht, da dicker langer Korkgriff mit vorne 165mm. So 260g sind es zur Zeit, mit 8+1 SIC-Beringung.
Der Blank vom Mai'07 war: ST=25g, HT=87g,   Blank gesamt= 112g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ... ich hab gelesen, dass cmw wohl jetzt auch eine system spin III anbietet ... soll wohl noch straffer, schneller als die vhf sein


Was man aus den Bildern und Beschreibungen sehen kann (ich hatte noch keine Spin System II selber in der Hand), ist daß das HT (=Handteil) dicker ist als bei den VHF, sogar wesentlich dicker. Damit bekommt man im unteren Teil eine viel straffere Aktion, selbst wenn man weniger hochmoduliertes Material einsetzt. Die 9ft VHF sind außerdem im Vergleich zu ihren 10ft Schwestern im HT erheblich dünner und weicher, dafür relativ stärkere Spitze,  einfach um damit noch gut werfen zu können und die HT-Aufladung als Nachbrenner einsetzen zu können. Da macht den Unterschied zu im HT dicken Ruten natürlich noch größer. Wer sich dafür interessiert, hat damit sehr unterschiedliche Aktionen zur Verfügung.

Ich kenne die Tactilus (aus dem gleichen Hause) von Pikepauly jetzt ein bischen, die ist auch im HT um einiges dicker als VHF, tut der Aktion aber auch gut, die Rute ist mit ihren 2,60m eine sanftere Alternative zu den 9ft VHF-45g und -75g, ohne gleich so wie die VT zu agieren. Also eine bedenkenswerte Alternative, wenn jemand bestimmte Anforderungen an "seine Lieblingspinnrute" hat, die mit VT und  VHF gerade nicht erfüllt werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also im CMW-Katalog 2008 auf S.20 gibt es nur eine Spin-System II ... 

Wäre ja auch ein bischen schnell, der Wechsel.

Die Spin Perfect II wurde z.B. gerade 2000 neu eingeführt, hatte ich jüngst in dem Katalog nachgeschlagen, und jetzt 2008 wird der Blank ausverkauft.
Die wurde 2000 als "Raptor" auch für fast 1000 DM verkauft, die Orginal Blechpeitsche daneben war "nur" 300DM teurer.


----------



## darth carper (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich besitze zwei handgebaute Ruten.
Zum Einen Eine VT in 2,70m -70g und eine Twitchrute in 1,80m (übrigens von MAD aufgebaut).
Die VT war jahrelang meine absolute Lieblingsrute, habe sie bauen lassen, lange bevor der Harrison-Hype hier aufgetaucht ist.
Mittlerweile gibt es bessere Ruten von der Stange, für ein Drittel des Preises.
Im Bereich Gufi ließe ich mir keine Rute mehr bauen.

Die Twitche von MAD ist allerdings wirklich gut. Die kaufte ich immer wieder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

rainer1962 war gestern noch am schreiben hier, aber heute steht darunter nur Gast. 
Abmelden aus Verärgerung ist aber nun eine Trotzreaktion, die sich eher nach einiger Zeit als ein Schuss ins eigene Knie entpuppt, als denn etwas bewirkt. Ich sprach mit Franz dazu Anfang des Jahres, und zu so etwas gibt es einige krude Geschichten, bedacht ist eine Aktion aus emotionalem Affekt sicher nicht, wozu ich aber hier nichts weiter sage.

Es ist aber so, daß mit zunehmender Größe des AB-Forums immer mehr Chancen auf Kollisionen und Affronts bestehen. An manchen Aussagen wird sich richtig festgebissen. Das schrieb ich schon zu dem Thema unter dem "fanatischen Fan". Wenn 2 sich diametral oder genau frontal treffen, ist dann schnell Stunk und die Laune im Eimer. Gerade die, die Angeln als Lebensaufgabe und Religionsersatz sehen , sind da schnell verhakt. Passiert(e) mir auch manchmal , spreche aus Erfahrung und versuche das zukünftig besser zu machen.
Man kann seine Angelei ja so enthusiastisch und extrem sehen, aber man muß das so nicht rauslassen. 
Ein guter Angler heißt leider nun mal nicht, daß es automatisch in so einer Forumsgemeinschaft gut klappt. Oft beobachte ich eher das Gegenteil, die "große Klappe" aufgrund persönlich errungener (und zweifellos vorhanderer) Erfolge ist jedenfalls kein guter Weg für eine angenehme Mitschreiberschaft. So in der Art: "Ich bin der Beste, und die anderen können eh nicht so richtig was!". Wenn in Folge nur negative Äußerungen und wiederum andere Affronts zuückkommen, kann das nur nerven ... da kann eine zeitlang ein arroganter Autismus helfen, aber nicht ewig.

Hier im AB sollte für meine Begriffe ein freundlicher und mindestens kameradschaftlicher Austausch stattfinden. Alles Andere macht keinen Sinn, und verstößt außerdem gegen die Regeln hier. Gerade wenn einem etwas besonders "anstinkt", ist Höflichkeit ein Gebot der Stunde, immerhin bezeugt das Respekt vor der Person und verhindert ein Abglitschen in einen persönlichen "Zweikampf". 
Eine treffende Kritik wohlformuliert höflich (gerade dann besonders höflich!) kann man immer stellen, aber ein "Ist doch alles Mist/Quark/Schei... was Du da schreibst" oder "Du hast keine Ahnung davon xy", dergleichen führt unwiderbringlich zu Streß und Ärger. Also der falsche Weg, damit kann und damit haben sich einige das Board verstreßt und persönlich entwertet, s.o.

Wichtiger als Regeln zitieren ist aber der gemeinsame Geist, der Spaß an der Sache, den man miteinander teilen und vergrößern kann :m, oder sich vermiesen kann ;+.
Gerade Dogmatismus und "kernige" Aussagen sind fehl am Platze, wenn es diverse Ansichten gibt und die nebeneinander bestehen können. Schließlich gibt es in den meisten Fällen mehrere Möglichkeiten und Methoden, verschiedene Ansichten und Prioritäten. Und man kann dabei von anderen was lernen, aber ein niedermachen und predigen der alleinigen seligmachenden Methode, einer Ausgrenzung von Anglern die nicht soviel investieren (Geld, Zeit, Anstrengungen), das führt nur zum Ärger. Keine/Keiner ist gleich, und niemand will gleich gemacht werden, Müssen gibt es schon genug im Leben und Alltag.

Wenn einem jemand Tips zur Weiterentwicklung bei auftretenden Problemen gibt, ärgernde Fische durch Tips+Verbessungen dingfest gemacht werden können, bestimmte Gerätschaften schon im Einsatz sind und darüber berichtet wird - sowohl positiv wie negativ, wenn man sich über gute Fänge (mit)freuen kann, wenn man nette Leute mit gleichen Interessen kennenlernen, welche die vlt. noch die gleichen Verrrückheiten haben |supergri , und sogar manchmal real treffen kann, dann ist das äußerst positiv und bereichernd. Dafür schätze ich das Board, und als Spinangler die Community. 

Wenn es um die Feststellung "Wer ist der beste, wer ist der größte, wer hat den dicksten ..." usw. geht, dann artet das nur in Streit aus, und es ist i.d.R. nicht einmal eine reale Basis vorhanden, um sowas zu entscheiden. Dann ist es schlicht überflüssig, sozusagen "luftverpestend".

Also für mich ist ein Austausch über bessere so nicht von der Stange zu kaufende Handmades äußerst sinnvoll, auch Umbauten und individuelle Adaptionen von Ruten zähle ich dazu. Man kann schließlich nie ausschliessen, daß es noch schönere, tollere und interessantere Blanks und Ruten gibt oder geben wird. :m  Die persönlich beste Spinrute muß jeder selber finden ...


----------



## Gummischuh (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich sachma so und allgemein; .......wer's Angeln zu ernst nimmt hat selber Schuld.
.....Aber irgendwie isses auch oftmals recht amüsant solches zu beobachten:g


----------



## J-son (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Ich sachma so und allgemein; .......wer's Angeln zu ernst nimmt hat selber Schuld.
> .....Aber irgendwie isses auch oftmals recht amüsant solches zu beobachten:g



Wer hier nicht erkennt dass es nicht ums Angeln ging, hat selbst wohl keine Ahnung von Freundschaft...


----------



## Da Vinci (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

besitze eine VHF 9" 5-30g, eine 45 - 90g(beide von Mad) und eine Tactilus Plus von CMW,wobei die Tactilus meine erste Rute war. Decke wie ich finde mit diesen Ruten die komplette Süsswassergummifischerei ab.
Ich hatte mal die Möglichkeit meine Tactilus mit einer VHF -75g zu vergleichen und war doch überascht, dass beide Ruten sich relativ nahe kommen, nicht nur was das Wurfgewicht angeht, sonder auch was die Köderführung und die Bisserkennung betrifft! Wobei die Aktion selbst natürlich nicht zu vergleichen ist!
Da ich nun selbst mit dem Rutenbauen angefangen habe, ist mein Interesse an neuen Blanks und Komponenten riesig - seitdem bin ich richtig süchtig auf bauen... macht echt Spaß und man spart dazu noch Geld - über das Gefühl mit der Selbstgebauten Fische zu fangen muss ich gar nicht erst reden!
Werde diesen Thread in Zukunft aufmerksam verfolgen und finde es sehr gut dass Det hier auch andere Blanks anspricht!

Schöne Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Jochen, 

wo kaufst du die Komponenten der Rute. 


und Det du hast ja vermutlich deine Ruten ehr selbst gebaut. Wie teuer wird da so ein Stecken? Lohnt sich das damit anzufangen oder sollte man das lieber lassen und sich eine aufbauen lassen. Mein "Plan" sieht in etwa so aus: ich möchte mich ohne jegliche Rutenbauerfahrung an eine VHF messen - aber erst wenn ich das nötige Geld dafür hab, bzw .es mit leisten kann dieses Geld dafür herzugeben. Also das ganze hat noch etwas Zeit und ich hab mich da bis jetzt auch auf nichts festgelegt, außer den Blank (9' VHF 5-30g WG, eventuell etwas auf 250-260cm einkürzen).

Grundgedanke: Die VHF wird so wie ich sie will, wenn ich es schaffe sie so aufzubauen, leider auch imens teuer.

Da ich auf CMW nur wenig geile Sachen finde die sich zum Griff verbauen lassen, müsste da wohl eine Überseebestellung von Matagi her. Oder hat CMW mehr als im Shop zu sehen ist? Weil dann könnten die die auch bauen. 

Meine Erfahrung im Rutenbau ist nur, dass ich mal ein Ersatzring neu angebracht hab. Die Lackierung ist kacke aber stört mich bei der Rute nicht. Am meisten "Bammel" hab ich die Lackierungen zu versauen. 
Ich denke mal den Griff kriegt man schon irgendwie ran (Kork+Zierkram). Die Ringe (Einsteg/Zwei- oder Einbein) sollte man auch fest bekommen und in Flucht - da ich keine Zierwicklung geplant hatte sollte es mit dem Wickeln kein Problem geben.
Ist eine Zierwicklung so viel Aufweniger? Kann man das recht "leicht" mit dazutüddeln? Wenn ja würde ich mir das auch noch überlegen, bzw. versuchen und "üben". 

Solange ich nicht Lackiert habe kann ich die Ringe ja ohne Schaden abwickeln - sprich das ganze wird "nur" Zeit und Nerven kosten. Aber mit der Lackierung kann ich nichts anfangen. Ich hab zwar irgendwie versucht beim Ersatzring das halbwegs sauber hinzubekommen, aber irgendwie sieht es ziemlich doof aus. 

Gerrit du hast ja nun auch angefangen selbst zu bauen, klappt das alles so wie du dir das vorstellt, oder gab es anfangs irgendwelche unvorhersehbaren Probleme?


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi 
Meine 2 te Rute kann ich nicht von den Ruten die Profis gebaut haben unterscheiden.
Die 1 te allerdings schon, aber da ist auch nichts verloren, die kann ich noch mal "nachbauen".

Angst braucht man davor nicht zu haben.

Wicklungen lackieren ist sonst auch für zarte Frauenhände sehr geeignet.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Woran erkennt man deine erste? Bzw. was sieht daran schlecht aus?


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der Winding Check ist schief.
Was heisst der Griff muss wieder runter.


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hast du den Winding Check geklebt oder wie hast du den befestigt. Ich dachte eigendlich der Griff wäre das leichteste, da man hier noch nicht in Flucht abeiten muss und einfach alles zusammen schieben. Kork wird ja mit so einem Schaumkleber gehalten (hab ich mir sagen lassen). 

Also müsst du den ersten Ring (oder vielleicht auch 2) von der Rute schneiden und den Griff runternehmen? Oder hast du die Möglichkeit den Griff nach "unten" hin abzunehmen (wäre ja unüblich). 

Mit anderen Worten die erste Rute ist so schon "erstklassig" geworden und hat nur diesen einen schiefen Winding Check?! Sowas mach fast Mut zu hören. 

Wenn das so wäre, könnte ich ja nochmal drüber nachdenken. 

Ach Gerrit, hast du Zierwicklungen mit eingearbeitet oder nur einfarbig die Ringe gebunden?


----------



## Slotti (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Chrizzi,

nur keine Angst, wenn man mit der nötigen Geduld und etwas Respekt an die Sache herangeht ist Rutenbau wirklich kein Hexenwerk. Aber Vorsicht hohe Suchtgefahr .

Ich würde dir trotzdem empfehlen vielleicht mit sowas hier zu starten : http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...02&CatId=11&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=

Die Rute ist gar nicht mal so schlecht, außerdem hat man im Regelfall bei der ersten Rute immer irgendeinen Bock drin, der vielleicht nicht schlimm ist dich aber an deiner VHF stören würde.

Besorg dir dann auch gerade das Rutenbaubuch von Christian Weckesser, dann kann nichts mehr schief gehen. 

Zierwicklungen sind nicht schwer, ist halt wenig mehr fummelei, ich wickel die aber anders als im Buch beschrieben. Wenn du soweit bist kannste dich gerne nochmal bei mir melden.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## megger (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jau, besorg dir das Buch. Dann wirds wohl klappen. Und am Anfang würd ich mir auch erstmal was günstiges holen. Sonst haust du mal eben über 200 Europäer in den Sack.


Petri


Megger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> und Det du hast ja vermutlich deine Ruten ehr selbst gebaut. Wie teuer wird da so ein Stecken? Lohnt sich das damit anzufangen oder sollte man das lieber lassen und sich eine aufbauen lassen.


Ich baue mir die Ruten selber auf, oder auch gerne um, d.h. Griff und Handteil verändern. Es gibt etliche günstige Fertigruten, die nicht passen. Und Blanks haben, die man nicht im Rutenbauhandel bekommt, sage nur mal Berkley/Fenwick. Auch praktisch alle Ruten vom Rutenbauer passen nicht für mich, wenn sie denn für jemand anders aufgebaut sind.  Aber der Aufbau aus einer Handvoll Teile ist natürlich viel schöner, vor allem ist man natürlich vollkommen frei. Lohnen, lohnen tut es sich allemal. Nicht nur finanziell, es wird ja doch nochmal günstiger besonders wenn man nach Schnäppchen sucht und Teile bunkert, ein Superbeispiel hat Slotti schon genannt. Lohnt sich auch, wenn man da noch Änderungen haben möchte und Teile dazukauft. Die absolute Eigenkreation, als Designer, Erbauer und Anwender hat aber was ganz eigenes, man weiß auch immer wen man hinterher watschen muß, wenn was schief gegangen ist. (siehe Gerrits Beispiel )



Chrizzi schrieb:


> ich dachte eigendlich der Griff wäre das leichteste, da man hier noch nicht in Flucht abeiten muss und einfach alles zusammen schieben. Kork wird ja mit so einem Schaumkleber gehalten (hab ich mir sagen lassen).


Das ist richtig und auch nicht richtig.
Wenn Du einen Standardgriff nimmst, also Vorderkork, Hinterkork, Abschlußkappe und einen dazu passenden Rollenhalter mit Unterfütterungshülse, ist es supereinfach, *wenn* der für den Blank angepaßt ist, so gekauft ist. Aber auch der Rollenhalter muß eigentlich wie die Ringe ausgerichtet werden, nach dem Handteilblankstück und seiner Vorzugsbiegung. Man kann so einen Bausatz aber einfach raufschieben, Kleber unter, Zwinge oder ein paar Weckgummis als Spanner, und ratzfatz fertig. :m
Anders herum kann man am Griff aber endlos variieren, Designs+Formen+Material ändern, glätten formen und polieren ...
Da gibt es viel mehr Möglichkeiten als bei Ringen, alleine nur mal gedrehte Spezialteile und gedrechselte Griffe.

Ringe werden angewickelt und lackiert, das wars. Dazu noch die Zierwicklungen, die auch sehr unkritisch sind, solange sie reine Zierwicklungen sind und der Haupttragwicklung nicht ins Handwerk/Tragwerk pfuschen. Also am Ende noch ein paar bunte Windungen drauf, da ist man frei. Auch Unterwickeln ist nur wickeln, einmal den kompletten Ringsitz entlang unterwickelt und leicht vorlackiert ist auch kein Hexenwerk. Vor allem wenn man den Lack mit Aceton verdünnen kann.  Das ist alles nur wickeln, bekam meine Tochter schon mit 6 jahren mit wesentlich schlechteren Teilen toll hin, Ring mit Nähgarn auf Stöckchen,  also immer Ring auf Stange und rumwickeln. Dabei hat sie einfach nur zugeguckt ...
Das Ausrichten auf bekannter Linie ist auch nicht so schwierig, weil man die Ringe gut fluchten kann. Schwierig ist sich für die optimale Richtung zu entscheiden, das Feintuning aus dem Blank herauszuholen. Manche Rutenbauer zeichnen eine Montagelinie auch für einen auf Nachfrage auf dem Blank an, dann wird es schon viel einfacher. Da zählt einige Erfahrung.
Ringe binden ist sehr stereotyp und gleichförmig, das hat eher was mit Durchhaltevermögen und Konstanz zu tun, als im detail schwierig. Es ist schwer, nicht schwierig.
Man muß halt einige Zeit sehr konzentriert sein, damit es gut aussieht. Maschinenhilfe oder menschliche Hilfe beim Wickeln und lackieren ist von Vorteil, alleine das stramme Wickeln am dünnen Blank kann auf Dauer ganz schön auf die Hände gehen. Ein Lösung ist das langsam auf Tage verteilt anzugehen, einen 2h Aufbau sollte man nicht gleich anstreben. 

Gleich mit einem "Kunstwerkbau" anzufangen ist nicht so eine gute Idee. 
Nach einigen einfacheren Aufbauten ohne viel Brimborium und Schnickschnack sieht man das selber als angehender Rutenbauadept ganz klar, was einem liegt und was nicht, was einem besonders Spaß macht, und wo man seine persönliche Entfaltung drin findet. Wenn dann eben dieses besondere Feature einem beim Angeln besonderen Spaß bringt, dann ist das kaum noch zu toppen! #6


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



megger schrieb:


> Sonst haust du mal eben über 200 Europäer in den Sack.


 

Öhm soweit ich das überblickt habe, werden das deutlich mehr als 200€ für's Material.
Alleine der VHF Blank kostet ja ~120€. Ich denke mal der Griff wird auch so die Richtung einschlagen, wenn ich das so richtig in Erinnerung hab. Dann noch brauchbare Ringe, die schätze ich mal mit ~50€++ ein. 


Ich werd mir das mal genauer durchrechnen. Dann weiß ich wenigstens was auf mich zukommen wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also die Rechnung geht auch so: VHF-Blank 130, Slim-SIC-Ringe 20, Korkteile 30, FUJI Rollenhalter 7, Endkappe 5, Garn und Lack zählen für mehrere Rutenaufbauten.  Die Teile sind in 2008 wegen des Dollarkurses ja kräftig gesunken, geht auch noch günstiger, ist für einen recht teuren Blank wie den VHF aber nicht zu empfehlen. Wenn Du aber z.B. durchaus brauchbare Fuji Hardloy nimmst, einen Skeletor-Griff mit Duplon aufbaust, geht das gesamte Zubehör auch mit 30 EUR, kein Problem. Dagegen hauen dufte Gold-Cermet, besonders schicke Rollenhalter und höchster Premium-Champagner Kork ganz schön rein, das ist dann nochmal mehr als der Blank. Insofern muß man die Birnen und Äpfel sauber trennen, und mancher professionelle Rutenbauer baut schlichtweg nicht mit einfachen Teilen, weil es für ihn die Bearbeitungszeit hochtreibt. Für sich selber kann man da mit der Zeit großzügiger kalkulieren.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi
Ich habe den Winding Check mit ner Wicklung fixiert und das ist etwas verrutscht.
Das kriege ich aber wieder hin und wird rechtzeitig vor der Herbst Mefo-Saison gemacht.
Den Duplon Griff tausche ich dann gleich gegen Kork.
Wird höchstens 2 Stunden dauern und ausser dem Duplon für 6 Euro hab ich keinen finanziellen Verlust.
Die Arbeit macht mir ja schliesslich Spass.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Den Duplon Griff tausche ich dann gleich gegen Kork.


Was les ich da, jetzt doch lieber Kork auch für die Ostsee? 

In der Tat sind die Teile so günstig, daß man da nichts groß verliert, auch bei einer Revision, man vergleiche das nur mal mit mehreren Wobblerversenkungen.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Detlef seit ich CMW seinen Top-Kork kenne, hab ich da keine Angst mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Krümelkork ist natürlich doppelt müll, sozusagen die Einladung zum Abbröseln. 

Vlt. ist auch eine richtige passende Ölung wichtig, da geistert einmal das "Tung-Öl" durch die Tips, und mit Leinöl bekommt der Griff auch eine ganz andere Resistenz, Sauberkeit und Haltbarkeit, habe einige sogar dick geölt seit 2002 im Einsatz und kann jetzt gut vergleichen, sollte man aber dünner machen und wiederholen.
Im Salzwasser habe ich geölt noch nicht gehabt, müßte aber einfach von der Dichtigkeit her passen, und rutschiger als alter glatt-geschmierter Kork wird es sicher nicht, im Regen ist das schon top, das anweichen und anbröseln wird sicher für Tage verhindert, das sagen meine vielen Holzbehandlungen mit Leinöl schon, incl. Küchenarbeitsplatten. Probleme wie mit Lacken gibt es aber nicht, das Wasser kommt nicht hinter und die geölte Oberfläche atmet immer noch.


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also die Rechnung geht auch so: VHF-Blank 130, Slim-SIC-Ringe 20, Korkteile 30, FUJI Rollenhalter 7, Endkappe 5, Garn und Lack zählen für mehrere Rutenaufbauten.  Die Teile sind in 2008 wegen des Dollarkurses ja kräftig gesunken, geht auch noch günstiger, ist für einen recht teuren Blank wie den VHF aber nicht zu empfehlen. Wenn Du aber z.B. durchaus brauchbare Fuji Hardloy nimmst, einen Skeletor-Griff mit Duplon aufbaust, geht das gesamte Zubehör auch mit 30 EUR, kein Problem. Dagegen hauen dufte Gold-Cermet, besonders schicke Rollenhalter und höchster Premium-Champagner Kork ganz schön rein, das ist dann nochmal mehr als der Blank. Insofern muß man die Birnen und Äpfel sauber trennen, und mancher professionelle Rutenbauer baut schlichtweg nicht mit einfachen Teilen, weil es für ihn die Bearbeitungszeit hochtreibt. Für sich selber kann man da mit der Zeit großzügiger kalkulieren.


 

So rechne ich aber nicht |supergri . Das Problem ist CMW hat im Shop nicht das was ich will. Gefunden hab ich den Kram bei Matagi da sind auf Seite 74 nette Beispielgriffe zu sehen - also mit Zierringen und allem. Den GK-CIPS-KD2 finde ich nicht schlecht, sowas hab ich mir etwa vorgestellt nur in einer anderen Farbe.
Einen langen Vorgriff brauch ich nicht, da ich immer die Rolle mitumfasst und auch nicht die Schnur fühle. Das mag ich nicht. Daher kann ich den Vorgriff auch zum "drehen" nehmen.

Det, wie du schon sagst, es wäre schade eine VHF mit so einem "billig" DuplonGriff und ähnlich "billige" Ringe zu versehen. Aber dass das alles so reinhaut... naja ich weiß auch noch nichtmal welche Ringe - geil wären Titanringe, aber dann komm ich ja nur mit dem Material schon bald auf 400€ :v.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Den GK-CIPS-KD2 finde ich nicht schlecht, sowas hab ich mir etwa vorgestellt nur in einer anderen Farbe.
> Einen langen Vorgriff brauch ich nicht, da ich immer die Rolle mitumfasst und auch nicht die Schnur fühle.


Habe ich gerade mal angeschaut, interessante Variationen!
Die IPSe Rollenhalter sind aber recht verbreitet in Shops, da gibt es schon einiges, besonders teuer sind die auch nicht. Aber für jedes Quentchen mehr Luxus wie Farbe, Gold usw. mußt Du gleich mehr berappen, das sind sozusagen gleich "Stella" Preise. Das hilft keine Gejammer, da gibts nur teuer+luxus oder einfach+günstig, #c du kannst nur entscheiden. 
Tip: "Truly Black" ist auch beautiful, das ist für den Anfang auch nicht schlecht, und sieht mit kleinen roten Applikationen dann gut aus, ohne zu schwer zu werden. 

Außerdem könntest Du bei jemandem, der sowas schon gebaut hat, weiter kommen, DozeyDragoN hat da z.B. ein Faible für "verbesserte Japaner".  Hier lohnt sich das durchlesen und die Samples: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494

Eine (kostensparende) Alternative ist bestimmte Sachen selber machen oder selber machen lassen. Also einen pfiffigen Dreher zu kennen, der sich auch noch mit farbig eloxieren auskennt, ist nicht verkehrt.  Parallelkork ist auch künstiger als Formkork, genauso kann man Duplon formen.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi
Meine Tactilus hat mit feinstem Kork und Alps Rollenhalter 220 Euro als Bausatz gekostet.
Da ist aber auch kein "Schnickschnack" dran.


----------



## Slotti (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also die Rechnung geht auch so: VHF-Blank 130, Slim-SIC-Ringe 20, Korkteile 30, FUJI Rollenhalter 7, Endkappe 5, Garn und Lack zählen für mehrere Rutenaufbauten.  Die Teile sind in 2008 wegen des Dollarkurses ja kräftig gesunken, geht auch noch günstiger, ist für einen recht teuren Blank wie den VHF aber nicht zu empfehlen. Wenn Du aber z.B. durchaus brauchbare Fuji Hardloy nimmst, einen Skeletor-Griff mit Duplon aufbaust, geht das gesamte Zubehör auch mit 30 EUR, kein Problem. Dagegen hauen dufte Gold-Cermet, besonders schicke Rollenhalter und höchster Premium-Champagner Kork ganz schön rein, das ist dann nochmal mehr als der Blank. Insofern muß man die Birnen und Äpfel sauber trennen, und mancher professionelle Rutenbauer baut schlichtweg nicht mit einfachen Teilen, weil es für ihn die Bearbeitungszeit hochtreibt. Für sich selber kann man da mit der Zeit großzügiger kalkulieren.



da kann ich dir nur teilweise zustimmen, sicherlich sind die Slim-SIC Ringe sehr schön verarbeitet allerdings ist das Metall (nicht die Einlage) wesentlich weicher als zb die Fuji SIC LVSG, zumindest ist das bei den Ringsätzen so die ich bisher verbauen durfte. Fuji Hardloy ist für den Einsatz mit geflochtener Schnur auf dauer eher ungeignet. An ne VHF sollte man meiner Meinung schon Fuji SIC "anschrauben" 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> sicherlich sind die Slim-SIC Ringe sehr schön verarbeitet allerdings ist das Metall (nicht die Einlage) wesentlich weicher als zb die Fuji SIC LVSG,


Jupp, das stimmt schon. Allerdings zum Schutze des recht zarten VHF-Blanks ist mir das nur recht, ich wechsle dann lieber evtl. mal einen Ring, als daß der Blank einen abbekommt, das hatte ich schon.  
Der Fuji SVSG/LVSG ist schon eine Klasse für sich, was die Dauerhaftigkeit und Robustheit betrifft (auch keine 50 EUR mehr ), aber auch ein bischen schwer für eine leichte Rute.
Die VHF -150g hat Fuji SVSG, das lasse ich auch so.

Also das "schlechtere" weichere Stahlmaterial der Slim-SIC ist mir bei den Blanks gerade recht, die unteren 4 Ringe haben auch neuerdings eine Unterfütterung als Auflage #6 (nicht Unterwicklung), babyglatt neu geschliffen, poliert und zusätzlich grundiert sind alle, auch die oberen 4. Damit bin ich bei meinen 3m VHF jetzt sehr zufrieden, die Belastungstests und -kurven sehen traumhaft aus, Befürchtungen vor einem Durcharbeiten+Anritzen sind endlich vom Tisch. :m

Von den neuesten Fuji Hardloy für 6,95 von CMW war ich nun positiv überrascht, das britzelt und raschelt nichts, ehr besser als schlechter geworden, viele no-Name Pseudo-SIC verhalten sich schlechter, würde ich immerhin noch 2 Nummern höher als die SS304 Stahlringe der Berkleys einstufen, das flutscht besser. 
Nachteilig sehe ich hauptsächlich nur die hohe Masse der Hardloys, nichts für leichte Rutenaufbauten. Alle sekundären nur gelegentlich eingesetzen, Ersatzruten oder abgelegte Ruten (Grund+Stell+Posenruten) brauchen an sich nicht mehr.


----------



## Da Vinci (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> die unteren 4 Ringe haben auch neuerdings eine Unterfütterung als Auflage #6 (nicht Unterwicklung).



Was meinst du denn mit Unterfütterung? Verrätst du uns was für Material du da benutzt u. kannst du uns evtl. ein Beispiel zeigen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das Material ist Schnell-5min 2K-Kleber, mit dem ich eigentlich nochmal Kunststoffscheibchen als Schutz unter die glatten polierten Füße kleben wollte, also eben die Fläche, die auf dem Blank aufliegt. Nur haben die Kunststoffscheibchen nicht darauf gehalten, dagegen das verbleibende dicke Klebebett auf den Ringsohlen wunderbar, nicht so wie gedacht aber das Ergebnis sieht gut aus. Damit haben die Ringe jetzt sowas wie eine Laufsohle  Zeigen kann ich das im Moment nicht, sind alle verbaut, eine Fotosession dazu werde ich bestimmt mal ins Rutenbauforum stellen. 

Wie sich aus etlichen Diskussionen schon herauskristallisierte, kann eine Unterwicklung und Unterfütterung auch puffern und die Rute unsensibel machen.   Die Lösung liegt für mich jetzt in einer Aufteilung, die für die Sensibilität wichtigen Ringe bekommen nichts darunter, die stärker belasteten ab unterer Hälfte des ST aber doch, dort findet ja der schwere Fight statt, wenn es dazu kommt.


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade mal angeschaut, interessante Variationen!
> Die IPSe Rollenhalter sind aber recht verbreitet in Shops, da gibt es schon einiges, besonders teuer sind die auch nicht. Aber für jedes Quentchen mehr Luxus wie Farbe, Gold usw. mußt Du gleich mehr berappen, das sind sozusagen gleich "Stella" Preise. Das hilft keine Gejammer, da gibts nur teuer+luxus oder einfach+günstig, #c du kannst nur entscheiden.
> 
> Tip: "Truly Black" ist auch beautiful, das ist für den Anfang auch nicht schlecht, und sieht mit kleinen roten Applikationen dann gut aus, ohne zu schwer zu werden.


 
Ja das hab ich auch gemerkt, nur teuer oder einfach. Aber irgendwie möchte ich die Rute dann auch nicht so extrem schlicht aufgebaut haben.

IPSe Rollenhalter? Welche sind das? Ich hab mich mit Namen zu den Teilen nicht weiter auseinander gesetzt, nur "bilder geguckt". Ist das der Rollenhalter der mehr Kork hat und vorne geöffntet/geschlossen werden kann?

Truly Black? = Aufbau in recht schlichgehaltenen Schwarz?

Duplon kommt bei einer VHF nicht in frage - bei einer normalen Spinne wäre das ok, aber Duplon "polstert" zu viel ab, was beim Gummifischen schlecht wäre.

DozeyDragoN sagt mir was und ich kenn auch ein paar seiner Aufbauten. Er bestellt die Teile ja auch bei Matagi oder unter anderem da.


----------



## megger (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wo bekomm ich denn die Slim-SIC Ringe. Gibt es die als Einbeinringe? Hab noch zwei Sportex HM-Turbo-Blanks mir WG 20g in 2,70. Oder gibts da noch andere Alternativen zu Fuji SIC? Wenn nicht, dann kommen da dann doch Fuji LVSG drauf. Würdet ihr bei der Länge zu 6 oder 7 Ringen greifen? Ich tendiere eher zu 7.


Besten Dank


Megger


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

CMW hat die.
Meinst Du 6 u. Spitzenring oder 7 u. Spitzenring??


----------



## megger (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Genau, 6+1 oder 7+1


----------



## Slotti (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte von diesen hier gesprochen :

http://www.tackle24.de/ 


ist sogar nen Fuji SIC Endring dabei, die Ringe sind wirklich schön aber wie gesagt eher etwas weicher.

bei 2,70 ist eigentlich 6+1 ausreichend

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Meine ich auch. Hatte sone Sportex mal von der Stange, kann sie also büschen einschätzen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> IPSe Rollenhalter? Welche sind das?


Fuji IPS 16 , und passende Aufsteckteile gibt es in Kork und Duplon.
war aber hier auch mal ein Thread von Peter_ws, wo die Zusammenfügung aufgeplatzt war, so richtig schwer stabil ist die Konstruktion nicht, mehr für das L oder M Spinnen.


> Truly Black? = Aufbau in recht schlichgehaltenen Schwarz?


Ja, die einfachste Möglichkeit überhaupt, und trotzdem sehr gut aussehend.
Die nächste optische Steigerung ist ein ganz feiner Rot, Gold oder Silberstreifen.


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hat schon mal jemand diese CMW Fertig-Kreuzzierwicklung von der Pappkarte ausprobiert?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> die Ringe sind wirklich schön aber wie gesagt eher etwas weicher.


Hattest Du denn schon ein Problem damit, verbiegen, gerade richten, Schäden und dergleichen?
Ich habe die Slim-SiC-S Einbeiner im Moment nur in klein, ab 012 herunter, große 025/020/016 nehme ich sowieso lieber als 2-Beiner, inzwischen 3 Stück 2-Beiner unten auch bei ansonsten 1-Bein-Beringung auf der 3m Rute. Hat im Boot auch nichts verbogen. 
Bei großen 1-Beinringen in 025 und 020 könnte ich mir ein nerviges zu einfaches Verbiegen schon vorstellen, aus dem Grunde habe ich die schon oft bei Ruten abgebaut.

Beim starken Schleifen finde ich die weichen Metalle gar nicht verkehrt , die Form der 2-Beiner Rahmen Slim-SiC-T und das Material erinnert an die CMW-SiC-Orginal made by KS (oder so), die haben auch solche dicken "Klumpfüße" |rolleyes bei den 2-Bein Ringen, 1-Beiner haben sie gar nicht mehr. Aber wenn man eh schleift, ist es fast egal. Vor allem die Grate der Ringkanten an der Auflagefläche müssen weg, lieber flacher als zu eng, da kann der Auflagenbogen schnell mal enger sein als der Blankradius, insbesondere wenn man recht kleine Ringe nimmt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



megger schrieb:


> Würdet ihr bei der Länge zu 6 oder 7 Ringen greifen?


Wie schon gesagt, 6 Ringe reichen eigentlich aus. Standard sind auf vielen 2,70 Ruten sogar nur 5+1. Mit mehr Ringen steigerst Du die Resistenz der Rute unter Last und verhinderst das Flattern weicher Geflechtschnüre bei Wind oder extrem labbrigen Schnüren. Kann also 2 Vorteile haben. Wenn Du damit rechnest, mal einen extrem großen Fisch daran drillen zu "müssen", kann es sich schon lohnen. Ich habe an der 3m Rute davon einen "Riesenfang" gemacht, der die Rute eigentlich über die Grenze getrieben hat, Rolle ging ein bischen kaputt, aber ich konnte die Bundeswehrdecke :vik: in der Strömung dann landen. Heben konnte ich das verschlammte Teil am Ufer nicht, aber die Rute sah schön übel krumm aus beim Versuch das aus der Strömung zu pumpen. Also 7 nur für Extrem Heavy Duty, ansonsten reichen 6, und die Rute ist auch einen Tick leichter. 

Man kann aber auch zu der Fliegenrutenaufbauregel greifen, an die ich mich im Moment halte, und die ich sehr gut und plausibel finde.
Die heißt "mindestens 1 Ring pro ft Länge", und für meine Spinnruten adaptiert "keine Ringe über 1ft auseinander", außer eben der eine Abstand Leitring-Rolle. Das habe ich jetzt so gemacht, die Ringe gehen nach unten nur bis 30cm auseinander und bleiben dann in dem Abstand, scharfe Knicke unter Last adieu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand diese CMW Fertig-Kreuzzierwicklung von der Pappkarte ausprobiert?



#d Nicht meine Baustelle, das hebe ich mir für die Rente auf! :q

Klaus hat mal eine nach dem CMW-Heft probiert ...


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde wenn schon nach dem New Fuji Guide aufbauen/aufbauen lassen. Damit wären 6+1 oder 7+1 Ringe wohl zu wenig. Da würdest du wohl ehr auf 8+1 oder 9+1 kommen.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Pauly: Hast du ein Link zu diesen Karten?


----------



## Slotti (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hattest Du denn schon ein Problem damit, verbiegen, gerade richten, Schäden und dergleichen?



Hi 

nein bisher nicht, aber ich behandele die Rute auch wie ein rohes Ei  Ist mir halt nur aufgefallen weil ich die Fuji SIC und Slim SIC kurz nacheinander verarbeitet hatte. An den kleinen Ringen fällt das nicht mal so auf aber an den größeren 20,25 merkste das schon deutlich, ist kein Problem wenn man es weiß und die Rute beim Transport besonders schont aber wer da nicht so drauf achtet sollte mit dem ein oder anderen Verbieger rechnen. Ansonsten sind die Ringe wirklich gut vorbereitet, nachschleifen hält sich in Grenzen.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> system spin III nicht II .. soll es zumindest geben #c
> 
> aber ich kenne diesen blank (leider) noch nicht mal von bildern |wavey:




Der Blank ist wohl ganz neu, laut Herrn Weckesser von CMW ist der angebl. noch giftiger als der VHF. Herr Weckesser meint sogar, der spiele in einer ganz anderen Liga.

Jedenfalls wird "meine VHF" wohl jetzt doch eine Spin System III. Das Ideal-WG soll bei ~20g liegen, maximal bis WG50g belastbar. Ich bin mal echt gespannt auf die Rute!

Die Rute wird 2,60m lang und mit 5+1 beringt.


----------



## megger (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi:

Das rechnet sich nicht. Wenn ich nach Fuji New Guide aufbaue, dann kosten mich die Ringe schon doppelt so viel wie der Blank. Das steht nicht in Relation für mich. Ist auch eigentlich der falsche thread für mein Problem, weil der Blank bestimmt kein High-End ist, aber bin halt auf die Slim-SIC aufmerksam geworden. Bitte dies zu entschuldigen.


Dickes Petri


Megger


----------



## martin k (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi!

Noch kurz eine Frage zu den Ringen:
Ich soll für einen Freund eine VT 2,70/15-45 aufbauen - er hat sich wohl bei unserer letzten Pike-Tour in meine "verliebt". Ich möchte die Rute mit 7/1 Neumann-SiC bestücken. Ist es vielleicht eine gute Idee - meine von Det mal sowas gelesen zu haben - sagen wir mal die untersten 3 Ringe 3-Steg und den Rest 2-Steg zu nehmen, oder beeinträchtigt das ev. die Optik?

Danke & Grüße
Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde das saustark , bei gleichen Ringtypen und passenden Größen beeinträchtigt es die Optik nicht , im Gegenteil: sieht nicht so "spillerig" aus mit den dünnen großen Einbeinern. :m Man hat auf den ersten Blick eher den Eindruck einer Zweibeinberingung, ohne daß die wirklich durchgeht und vorne die Leichtigkeit stört.
Außerdem hat man die doppelte Anwickel+Auflagefläche für jeden Ring, die Kritiker gegen Einbeiner und Ärger über verbogene Leitringe können sich damit eher anfreunden, und die von Slotti aufgeführte Verbiegungsgefahr entfällt weitgehend. Bei häufiger Nutzung im Boot sind Einbeinringe "unten rum" für mich überhaupt nicht tolerabel.

Aber neben aufzuzählenden Vorteilen bleibt es letztlich wie bei allen Designfragen auch ein Stück Geschmackssache.


----------



## martin k (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke Det, werd ich dann mal so probieren...

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Margaux (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Leute,

neuer, spannender Thread, den muß ich mal in Ruhe lesen, wenn ich endlich mal wieder Zeit habe . Deshalb (fast) ungelesen eine Frage an die Blank-Spezis :
mir schwebt eine *dreiteilige* Meerforellen-Rute vor. Länge um die 3m, reales Wurfgewicht von ca. 5/7 bis 25/30g. Ist Euch ein entsprechender Blank bekannt, am besten direkt in Kombination mit einem gutem Rutenbauer!?

Da bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Volker #h, hört sich ja schlimm an mit zuwenig Zeit.

Hau rein, daß Du wenigstens zum Herbst mehr Zeit und Muße hast. #6

Eine einfache direkt passende Antwort hab ich nicht, aber eine Mail hast Du dazu.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Der Blank ist wohl ganz neu, laut Herrn Weckesser von CMW ist der angebl. noch giftiger als der VHF. Herr Weckesser meint sogar, der spiele in einer ganz anderen Liga.
> 
> Jedenfalls wird "meine VHF" wohl jetzt doch eine Spin System III. Das Ideal-WG soll bei ~20g liegen, maximal bis WG50g belastbar. Ich bin mal echt gespannt auf die Rute!
> 
> Die Rute wird 2,60m lang und mit 5+1 beringt.



Berichte mal von deinen Erfahrungen, wenn du die Rute hast. Ich habe mich gerade von meiner 75er VHF getrennt und mir die Germantackle Shadpro zugelegt. Ist ne klasse Rute, mit der man auch richtige dicke Lappen noch rauskatapultieren kann. Jetzt suche ich etwas, was die Luecke zwischen der Shadpro und der Skeletor (2,4m 4-24g) fuellt. Da fehlt irgendwie was, eigentlich hatte ich eine 45er Harrison (VHF oder VT) im Kopf....


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Berichte mal von deinen Erfahrungen, wenn du die Rute hast. Ich habe mich gerade von meiner 75er VHF getrennt und mir die Germantackle Shadpro zugelegt. Ist ne klasse Rute, mit der man auch richtige dicke Lappen noch rauskatapultieren kann. Jetzt suche ich etwas, was die Luecke zwischen der Shadpro und der Skeletor (2,4m 4-24g) fuellt. Da fehlt irgendwie was, eigentlich hatte ich eine 45er Harrison (VHF oder VT) im Kopf....



Werde ich gerne machen!

Momentan sind die Blanks noch nicht da, deswegen muss ich mich noch ein bis zwei Wochen gedulden, bis es mit dem Aufbau losgeht.

Ich bin auch ziemlich gespannt. Irgendwie kann ich mir das schwer vorstellen: der Blank ist angebl. dünner als der 30er VHF, leichter und soll dazu auch noch mehr Dampf haben. Kann es nur so weitergeben, wie es mir am Telefon gesagt wurde.


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Welche Blanks gibt es für eine Gummifischrute?

Ich suche etwas für eine "leichte" Gummifischrute. 
Ziel: 
7-14g Köpfe (normal 10g) 
See - bis ~14 tief, aber ich denke mal tiefer als 8m wird man eh kaum fischen
Länge der Rute ~250-270cm

Gedacht hatte ich an eine 5-30g 9' VHF. 

Ich hatte noch nie eine VHF in der Hand und kann nichts dazu sagen. Das einzige was ich kenne (was sehr schnell ist), ist die RockSweeper von Abu (10-40g). 

Hier wurde die System Spin III angesprochen, kann einer dazu was sagen?
Dann gibt's da noch die Crisp Action, die soll auch sowas in der Art sein?!
Was gibt es noch was in Frage käme? 

Die Harrison soll ja nicht die beständigste sein, was ich von PikePauly mal gelesen hab (diese Aussage von CMW), daher möchte ich mal so wissen, was es sonst noch so gibt, mit der Hoffnung vielleicht einen guten brauchbaren günstigeren Blank zu finden. Aber der Preis ist erstmal egal - ich will in erster Linie wissen, was es für Alternativen gibt.


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi
Genau sowas suche ich auch.
Der Batson/Rainshadow XST 1025 ist bei mir in der Überlegung.
Werde aber ohne ein ausführliches Gespräch mit CMW das Ding nicht kaufen/bauen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Chrizzi (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die VHF wurde hier ja recht viel als die EINZIG WAHRE GuFi Rute dargestellt, aber es muss doch noch alternativen geben.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es Probleme mit der Garantie gibt, wenn man die VHF selbst aufbaut - also nicht professionel bauen lässt. Da ist mr der 140€ VHF Blank doch arg riskant. 
Aber irgendwelche Alternativen muss es ja hier geben.

Pauly, guck mal bei PacBay die bauen für Batson die Blanks, soweit ich weiß und sind günstiger. Vielleicht gibt's da ja auch noch etwas interessantes.


Edit: 
Noch mal zur RockSweeper: Warum ist das eine billige Schrottrute?

Ok, den Blank (dieses silberne) finde ich nicht gerade hübsch, eigendlich die gesammte Rute ist optisch ansatzweise ein Griff ins Klo. Jedoch fand ich den Blank nicht schlecht, da er sehr schnell war - als GuFi Rute gefiel mir das schon recht gut (war aber mit 10-40g zu stark). 

Was soll an der Rute so viel Mist sein? Eine VHF so aufgebaut wäre doch genauso teuer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Die VHF wurde hier ja recht viel als die EINZIG WAHRE GuFi Rute dargestellt, aber es muss doch noch alternativen geben.


Isses ja auch, kommt nur drauf an welche, und für wen? |kopfkrat 

Welchen Typ Rute bevorzugst Du, in den beiden Extrema: Einen Besenstiel oder  eine in der Spitze stark agierende Gerte bei der Köderführung? Die Realität liegt irgendwo dazwischen...



> Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es Probleme mit der Garantie gibt, wenn man die VHF selbst aufbaut - also nicht professionel bauen lässt. Da ist mr der 140€ VHF Blank doch arg riskant.


Das hängt einzig von Deinem Blankhändler ab. Garantie gegen eigenverschuldete Brüche gibt kaum ein Rutenbauer, aber er kann eben kulant regeln (oder auch nicht). Schenken tut keiner was, wird nämlich irgendwo immer mitbezahlt.



> Pauly, guck mal bei PacBay die bauen für Batson die Blanks, soweit ich weiß und sind günstiger.


Wenn, dann anders herum. Pacific-Bay ist kein Hersteller, wie auch Graphite USA und viele andere. Die eigentlichen Blankbäcker sind andere. Wenn, dann stellte Batson für Pacific-Bay her, nicht umgekehrt.



> Vielleicht gibt's da ja auch noch etwas interessantes.
> ...
> Was soll an der Rute so viel Mist sein? Eine VHF so aufgebaut wäre doch genauso teuer.


Es gibt 2 Ruteneigenschaften, die nicht dasselbe sind: hart und schnell, das meint was anderes. Eine schnelle Rute muß nicht hart sein, eine harte nicht schnell. Eine schnelle Rute ist schnell wieder gerade, und wirklich schnell heißt, daß sie sofort gerade bleibt, niemals schwingt. Eine harte Rute heißt, daß sie sich kaum biegt.

Es gibt noch interessante. Einfachster und günstiger Anfang ist Berkley Series One/Skeletor, für Angler die Ruten mögen, die in der Spitze arbeiteten, was die Berkleys mit sehr definierten Kipppunkt harmonisch tun. Auch über andere Ruten wird in den hunderten von GuFi-Ruten Threads positiv berichtet, aber:

GuFi-Rute ist heute nicht mehr gleich GuFi-Rute, mit den vielen unterschiedlichen Anglern und Angelarten gibt es inzwischen mehr notwendige und unterscheidbare Typen.


----------



## resusfaktor (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So so, die Rocksweeper ist also Schrott???

Hoffe du führst das mal genauer aus. Bin jetzt wirklich gespannt :g
Über das Design der Rocksweeper lässt sich streiten, aber die Komponenten sind absolut top!

- Der Blank ist sau schnell und sehr feinfühlig
- Die Ringe sind Fuji SIC Titanium
- Fuji Rollenhalter
- Verarbeitung ist 1A

Wenn diese Komponenten Schrott sind, welche sollte man denn deiner Meinung nach für ne gute Rute nehmen?

Grüße #h


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Irgendwie müssen die ganzen Vertragsangler ja bezahlt werden.
So muss eine Rute dann eben drei mal so teuer angeboten werden wie eigentlich nötig.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schlechten Lack und das Ringe nicht fluchten würde ich bei einer 20-Euro-Rute schon nicht akzeptieren.

Wer aber glaubt denn, dass der Asiate oder Inder bei dem Zusammenbau einer Angel voraussehen kann, was die Angel in Deutschland kosten wird?
Ist ihm doch egal, ob es ein 20- oder 200-Euro Stock wird.
Da geht es nur nach Leistung in Form von Ruten/ Stunde.
Würde es eine Qualitätskontrolle nicht nur stichprobenartig geben, würden wir uns hier nicht mit dem mangelhaft und hochpreisig ausgelieferten Schrott herumschlagen müssen.


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Welchen Typ Rute bevorzugst Du, in den beiden Extrema: Einen Besenstiel oder  eine in der Spitze stark agierende Gerte bei der Köderführung? Die Realität liegt irgendwo dazwischen...



Richtig, ein Besenstiel will ich nicht und eine Rute die ein fast oder ex. fast taper hat ist auch nicht das wahre. 

Ich denke mal ein regular/medium fast taper wäre schon passender - dazu natürlich ein hohes Rückstellungsverhalten. 

Das hat die VHF denn für eine Aktion. 

Die Rute sollte sensibel genug sein, damit ich meine 7-10 Gewichte noch merke. Mit meiner jetzigen Rute merke ich NICHT immer, wenn ein 4" Salt Shaker + 10g Rundkopf auftrifft, das sehe ich nur in der Schnur, oder ich hab die Schnur in der anderen Hand. Wenn Rute und Schnur eine Linie bilden, merk ich auf in der Schnur wie der GuFi läuft, aber sobald ein gewisser Winkel zwischen Rute und Schnur herrscht, merk ich nichts mehr. 




> Das hängt einzig von Deinem Blankhändler ab. Garantie gegen eigenverschuldete Brüche gibt kaum ein Rutenbauer, aber er kann eben kulant regeln (oder auch nicht). Schenken tut keiner was, wird nämlich irgendwo immer mitbezahlt.


Schon klar. Mir geht es darum, da die VHF ja wohl gerne mal bricht - wenn ich die Aussage von CMW/Pauly richtig in Erinnerung habe.
Da es ja kein Aufbau von CMW wird, weiß ich nicht wie das wird, wenn bein ersten Testwurf die VHF in 1000 Teile zerspringt. 




> Es gibt 2 Ruteneigenschaften, die nicht dasselbe sind: hart und schnell, das meint was anderes. Eine schnelle Rute muß nicht hart sein, eine harte nicht schnell. Eine schnelle Rute ist schnell wieder gerade, und wirklich schnell heißt, daß sie sofort gerade bleibt, niemals schwingt. Eine harte Rute heißt, daß sie sich kaum biegt.



Das ist mir klar. 
Das wäre der Fall - Aktion / Power. Als Power soltle mir M / MH leicht reichen.


----------



## Slotti (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

ich hatte letztens einen CTS Spinblank in der Hand, nettes leichtes Teil, durchaus mit einer VHF vergleichbar.

http://www.ctsfishing.com/elitebaitcast.htm

hier findest du verschiedene Ausführungen allerdings leider alles Englisch.


Grüße Slotti


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Weißt du welcher CTS Blank das war?

In deinem Link sind ja 5 verschiedene Blanks.


----------



## Slotti (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

leider nein  

der Rutenbauer wartet aber täglich auf weitere Modelle von CTS , wenn ich die mal ausführlich angeguckt habe werd ich auch gleichzeitig mal nachfragen welche das genau sind.

Wollt halt nur mal einen weiteren Blank ins Spiel bringen da du ja auf der Suche nach VHF Alternativen bist. 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



resusfaktor schrieb:


> - Der Blank ist sau schnell und sehr feinfühlig



|muahah:

Der Blank ist ein dickes Regenrohr und als ich das Ding das letzte Mal in der Hand hatte und mir den Durchmesser vom HT angeguckt habe, da habe ich meinen Händler gefragt, wo denn die Kreuzabschlusskappe bei dieser 30LBS-Rute wäre.
Aber schöne Fuji-Teile sind schon verbaut an der Rute!


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi: Bei mir wird's für den selben Einsatzbereich ne Spin System III von CMW, ich würde mal da anrufen, der wird dir sicher viel hörenswertes zu dem Blank erzählen können, was ich so nicht wiedergeben kann. Allerdings soll die Bruchproblematik der VHFs angebl. auch behoben sein.

Die Spin Sytsem III, die ich mir aufbauen lasse soll einen Idealwurfbereich von 20g haben und bis max. 50g belastbar sein.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Wicked Walley

Ich weiss gar nicht mehr worum es jetzt geht??


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Der Blank ist ein dickes Regenrohr und als ich das Ding das letzte Mal in der Hand hatte und mir den Durchmesser vom HT angeguckt habe, da habe ich meinen Händler gefragt, wo denn die Kreuzabschlusskappe bei dieser 30LBS-Rute wäre.
> Aber schöne Fuji-Teile sind schon verbaut an der Rute!



Geiles Posting... #6

Teuer ist nicht automatisch gut...


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Es gibt 2 Ruteneigenschaften, die nicht dasselbe sind: hart und schnell, das meint was anderes. Eine schnelle Rute muß nicht hart sein, eine harte nicht schnell. Eine schnelle Rute ist schnell wieder gerade, und wirklich schnell heißt, daß sie sofort gerade bleibt, niemals schwingt. Eine harte Rute heißt, daß sie sich kaum biegt.



#6#6#6

Und wenn man mich fragt, dann beschreibt "harte Rute" einfach einen Stock ohne Aktion, wie meine Damokles. Alles was daran noch irgendwie schnell sein kann, weil es beweglich ist, ist die Spitze. Und die ist nicht schnell genug. Ähnlich geht es mir mit vielfach als "typische Gufirute" vermarkteter Stöcker. ich weiss wirklich nicht, warum eine "typische Gufirute" möglichst keine Aktion haben soll, ich finde das verhält sich sehr kontraproduktiv zu dem Faktor "Spass am Angeln".


----------



## Slotti (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> #6#6#6
> 
> Und wenn man mich fragt, dann beschreibt "harte Rute" einfach einen Stock ohne Aktion, wie meine Damokles. Alles was daran noch irgendwie schnell sein kann, weil es beweglich ist, ist die Spitze. Und die ist nicht schnell genug. Ähnlich geht es mir mit vielfach als "typische Gufirute" vermarkteter Stöcker. ich weiss wirklich nicht, warum eine "typische Gufirute" möglichst keine Aktion haben soll, ich finde das verhält sich sehr kontraproduktiv zu dem Faktor "Spass am Angeln".




Da sag ich nur Harrison VT :l eine Aktion zum träumen und mir persönlich auf alle Fälle schnell genug.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Welche VT fischst du denn? Und mit was fuer Koedern? Frage nach, weil ich was zum schliessen der Luecke zwischen der 4-24er Skeletor und der Shadpro suche...

Die Skeletor ist mir zu leicht, um damit gezielt auch Hecht und Zander zu fischen... ist meine Barschrute. Die Shadpro ist hin-und wieder ein wenig heavy, die nehme ich in der Daemmerung, wenn auch mal ein Wels beissen kann. Ich suche was dazwischen, womit man 8-max12 cm GuFis mit 10g-kopefen, max bis 15g Koepfen, gut fischen kann. Werde mich bei CMW wegen der Spin Systemsicher mal umhoeren... hatte bisher auch die VT45 noch im Kopf (VHF muss nicht sein)


----------



## Slotti (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist die VT 75, würde ich dir irgendwie auch eher zu raten als zu der 45er , ich denke die 75er ist wesentlich universeller und auch zum Schleppen vom Boot eine super Rute. 

Habe auch noch eine Skelli in 15-40 gr. die wesentlich mehr verträgt als die 40gr. die beiden Ruten (VT 75 und Skell 40) liegen von der schnelligkeit der Spitze und vom Köderspektrum recht dicht beieinander.

Fische an den Ruten die selben Köder allerdings bis eher mit 10-21gr. Köpfen.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Slotti, habe mich gerade von einer 75er VHF getrennt, weil ich die Shadpro gekauft hab.... die Shadpro deckt den Angelbereich der 75er VHF vollkommen ab, ist halt noch ein bisschen kraeftiger, und wirft kleine Koeder dabei sogar deutlich besser. ein Normalo-Zander oder Durchschnittshecht machen daran aber genauso wenig spass... deswegen bin ich ja auch auf die Idee mit der VT45 gekommen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die VHF-75 und die VT-75 haben außer dem Hersteller und der max. Wurfgewichtsangabe nicht soviel gemein, das ist schon ein starker Unterschied, wahrscheinlich ist sogar die VHF-45 noch straffer als die VT-75, hab ich aber noch nicht direkt nebeneinander verglichen, nur nacheinander.


----------



## Peter K. (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

fische die Shimano Lesath 2,7m in 20-50g mit einer Shimano Twin Power FB 4000.

Die Kombi finde ich ideal zum Zanderfischen am Rhein. Der Blank ist qualitativ hochwertig verarbeitet und die Rute hat eine schnelle Aktion, was sich beim Zupfen zeigt.


----------



## KHof (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo!

Die Skelli 40 und die VHF 45 (allerdings 10`) sind durchaus ähnlich im Köderspektrum.
Dieses vergleichsweise billige Berkleyteil ist derzeit mein Favorit!!

Klaus


----------



## J-son (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> [...]die Shadpro deckt den Angelbereich der 75er VHF vollkommen ab, ist halt noch ein bisschen kraeftiger, und wirft kleine Koeder dabei sogar deutlich besser. ein Normalo-Zander oder Durchschnittshecht machen daran aber genauso wenig spass[...]



Das Durchschnittsfische an der Harrison wenig Spass machen, muss aber eine sehr subjektive Empfindung sein, die ich so nicht nachvollziehen kann.
Und ich weiss wovon ich rede, ich fange nämlich scheinbar nur Durchschnittsfische...:c
Da ich aber erst vor kurzer Zeit von einer Spinnrute mit WG -40g auf die VHF -75g umgestiegen bin, weiss ich noch sehr gut, wie sich meine Durchschnittsfische früher im Drill angefühlt haben. Witzigerweise habe ich von meinen Fängen mit der VHF locker 80% der Fische überschätzt, bevor ich sie das erste mal zu Gesicht bekommen habe - ist mir mit der 40g-Rute nie passiert...fast alles fühlt sich am Band grösser an, als es am Land ist!|kopfkrat
Ich hab' zwar noch nie eine andere "JigOnly-Rute" fischen dürfen, aber den Spassfaktor einer VHF zu überbieten scheint mir eine anspruchsvolle Aufgabe für einen Blankhersteller.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Finde ich auch schwieig, fische oft z.B. Blinker an der VHF weil das Feeling im Drill so einzigartig ist?


Also mir macht diese Rute richtig Spaß!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> aber den Spassfaktor einer VHF zu überbieten scheint mir eine anspruchsvolle Aufgabe für einen Blankhersteller.


Das kann ich nur unterstreichen, bisher nicht geschehen.
Der Schwester VT kann man für das entspanntere, elegante englische Drillen zumindest einen ähnlichen Spaßfaktor attestieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



KHof schrieb:


> Die Skelli 40 und die VHF 45 (allerdings 10`) sind durchaus ähnlich im Köderspektrum.
> Dieses vergleichsweise billige Berkleyteil ist derzeit mein Favorit!!


Hi Klaus! #h

Jetzt muß aber wenigstens ein Bild vom Highend-Verbesserungsmod der 9ft Skeletor -40g  hier her, um zu passen! :m

Nach allen Informationen und Abschätzungen wären die 9ft Skeletor -40g, die Speedmaster XH 50-100g und die 10ft VHF -45g in die gleiche "Kraftklasse" zu stecken.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Das Durchschnittsfische an der Harrison wenig Spass machen, muss aber eine sehr subjektive Empfindung sein, die ich so nicht nachvollziehen kann.
> Und ich weiss wovon ich rede, ich fange nämlich scheinbar nur Durchschnittsfische...:c



Interessant... da gibt es drei Moeglichkeiten: entweder unser Empfinden ist unterschiedlich oder unsere Durchschnittsfische sind unterschiedlich oder die Fische bei mir sind einfach lahmer...

Nee, im Ernst: findest du echt, dass ein Zander von 50-55 oder vielleicht auch mal 60cm Spass macht an der VHF75? Ich hatte bei solchen Fischen (und das ist momentan leider die mehrheit von dem was ich fange) nie das Gefuehl, das die Rute wirklich gefordert war. Die Rute soll ja nicht gleich im Grenzbereich sein bei solchen Fischen. Aber ein bisschen mehr Druck auf der Rute wuerde bei diesem "Kaliber" aus meiner Sicht nicht schaden.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Rute fordern dürfte mit einem Zander von 50cm wohl höchstens bei UL-Ruten gehen...

Ich habe dieses Jahr einen Marmorkarpfen von 1,28m an der 30er VHF gefangen, da war se wirklich mal gefordert, aber auch da war die Grenze noch nicht überschritten. Was soll da ein 50er Zander ausrichten? natürlich immer eine Frage wie man das fordern der Rute definiert, aber Zander sind ja eh nicht die Kampfstarken Fische, daher wohl eher kein Anspruch an die Rute was das Drillen angeht, ich finden den Aspekt der Köderpräsentation und Führung viel entscheidender, einen Fisch ausdrillen ist normalerweise ja weniger das Problem wenn man mal die Extreme wie Waller unberücksichtigt lässt...  

CU Stefan


----------



## KHof (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hi Klaus! #h
> 
> Jetzt muß aber wenigstens ein Bild vom Highend-Verbesserungsmod der 9ft Skeletor -40g hier her, um zu passen! :m
> 
> ...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ich will sie ja nicht gleich im Grenzbereich haben... leider sind die deutliche mehrheit meiner Fische Zander um die 50-55cm, und da ich wenig zum Angeln komme, wuerd ich halt einfach gern etwas Spass haben wollen... Ich fisch vom Ufer aus, ein bisschen Stroemung ist auch noch da, darum ist mir die Skeletor mit 4-24g auch etwas zu schwach auf der brust. Vielleicht probiere ich echt mal die 40g Skeletor aus... es muss ja nicht immer handmade sein.


----------



## J-son (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nein, 

dass die Rute wirklich gefordert war kann ich nicht behaupten.
Aber bei uns kommen als Duchschnittsfische noch auf jeden Zander zwei Hechte bis 80cm, da läuft auch mal einer in die Bremse.
Ausserdem kenne ich, wie gesagt, nur den Unterschied von der VHF zu meiner alten Spinnrute, und da kann ich auf jeden Fall (trotz Verdoppelung des WG) von einer gesteigerten Spassausbeute sprechen.

GRZ:
J@Y

PS: vielleicht haben mir die Geschichten von den gebrochenen VHF-Spitzen auch ein übersteigertes Sicherheitsbedürfnis eingeimpft, und die Fische fühlen sich deshalb so gross an=)


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ahäm...
will ja net meckern...
aber was hat ne Skelli in nem High End Fred zu suchen?

Bezieht sich das High End auf die "Fischbarkeit" oder aufs PL oder was???
Und ne Lesath  und dergleichen hat auch nix mit handmade zu tun oder?
oder ists hier so üblich dass alles durcheinandergewirbelt wird?
Fände ich Schade, denn ein solcher Thread würde dann "zerredet"  und die Infos die z.b. ich suche, würden über zig Seiten verteilt werden...
sorry für (wie heisst das?) off Topic beitrag..


----------



## Slotti (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

da hast du nicht ganz unrecht 

aber ich finde grundsätzlich ist das doch auch ein Thread zum austauschen von Erfahrungen , wenn dann mal eine Handmade mit einer Skelli oder sonstwas verglichen wird und das dem Betreffenden auch weiter hilft ist das doch durchaus ok finde ich.

Sowas wie das Lesath Posting paßt da dann schon weniger rein....


Grüße Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> aber ich finde grundsätzlich ist das doch auch ein Thread zum austauschen von Erfahrungen , wenn dann mal eine Handmade mit einer Skelli oder sonstwas verglichen wird und das dem Betreffenden auch weiter hilft ist das doch durchaus ok finde ich.


Das ist das grundsätzliche Problem bei Ruten: Der Vergleichsmaßstab. |kopfkrat

Wir haben es ja noch nicht einmal zu detaillierten Rutenverhaltensbeschreibungen geschafft , und eine unbekannte Vergleichsrute hilft niemandem weiter. Eine x-beliebige Rute, die alle beteiligten Diskutanden kennen, dagegen schon. #6

Das Stangenruten egal welcher Preislage nicht mit Handmades mithalten können, sogar dann nicht wenn dort ein etwas einfacherer Blank "drin" ist, ist eigentlich allen klar, die mit Handmades fischen tun oder sich sowas selber passend aufgebaut haben. Schon wenn man sich im 50-80 EUR Bereich einen Blank kauft, sagen wir mal von Pacific-bay oder Tusk, dann ist der sauber und angepaßt aufgebaut  einfach besser als 'ne superteure Rute von Shimano oder ABU oder sonstwer. Das macht das Bauen ja so sexy ... :k


----------



## KHof (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo!

Als "Schuldiger": Nach mehr als 10 Jahren Rutenbau und 30 Handmades im Keller verliert man etwas die religiöse Scheu solche Vergleiche anzustellen.
Auch wenn man den Rutenbau etwas entzaubert: Die Blanks, die der Handel als Bauteile insb. in Deutschland anbietet sind nicht unbedingt der Weisheit letzter Schluß und oft genug ist Rutenbau ein Hobby an sich und nicht der Weg zur besseren Rute (zur Passenden allerdings schon!)

Klaus


----------



## Slotti (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



KHof schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Als "Schuldiger": Nach mehr als 10 Jahren Rutenbau und 30 Handmades im Keller verliert man etwas die religiöse Scheu solche Vergleiche anzustellen.
> Auch wenn man den Rutenbau etwas entzaubert: Die Blanks, die der Handel als Bauteile insb. in Deutschland anbietet sind nicht unbedingt der Weisheit letzter Schluß und oft genug ist Rutenbau ein Hobby an sich und nicht der Weg zur besseren Rute (zur Passenden allerdings schon!)
> ...



|good:

sehr treffend formuliert #6

besonders der Spass am bauen auf der einen Seite sowie die Gewissheit etwas sehr universelles bzw. ein "Unikat" sein eigen zu nennen machen da letztlich den Unterschied.


----------



## rainer1962 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Klaus...
wollte dich da nicht beschuldigen, liegt mir fern, auch dass ein "billigblank" individuell selbst aufgebaut besser auf den Besitzer abgestimmt ist als ne "Stange vom Laden" ist mir klar.....lieber ne sekbstgebaute Skelli für 70€ als ne fertig gekaufte Sportex  für 250€ (soll nur ein BSP sein)..... auch kann ich Dets Argument (vergleich mit bekanntem) durchaus nachvollziehen...
wie in der Ausbildung halt..
vom leichtem zum schwerem, vom bekanntem zu unbekanntem...
nur dadurch wird halt in meinen Augen ein Thread aufgebläht und die eigentlichen Infos auf viele Seiten vestreut...
fällt mir im AB allerdings auch sehr oft auf


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die CMW III ist nach der Beschreibung von Christian wirklich eine Superflitsche.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mach's nicht so spannend, her mit den Aussagen! 

Zumindest wenn man die offiziellen Daten von den SpinSystem2 liest: 2,3mm Spitze und 13,8mm unten, das auf 2,60m, dann ist zumindest klar wie der Hase läuft, und daß der Blank unten rum sehr hart ist, Spitze weich sein muß, alleine durch den Durchmesser. Sozusagen Ultra-Spin-Effekt . Die Videos zeigen das auch, eine Aktion, die sehr weit vorne liegt. Ob einem das liegt muß man aber ausprobieren, das Matching Angler<->Blankaktion ist nun man äußerst diffizil und individuell. Ich hatte leider noch keinen der 3 Blanks in der Hand.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wir telefonieren gleich.
Wicked Walley kriegt die doch auch oder???


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ich glaube WW hat die schon

Ich kriege recht bald die neue VHF in 15-45, werde berichten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wicked Walley kriegt die doch auch oder???


Die seine SpinSystem3 mit -60g (SS3-1) ist eine Nr. leichter spezifiziert als die SpinSystem2 -85g.

Christian W. hat sicher die Freiheit die Ruten zu nennen wie er will.
Nur hinter dem 3 zur 2 sehe ich erstmal nur den kleinen altbekannten Versionsnummerntrick, wenn sich nicht wirklich eklatante Unterschiede zwischen den beiden 3er und der einen 2er zeigen. Aber wo sollten die sein, wenn die SpinSystem2 schon aus aktueller "Carbonade" gebaut ist?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hab die Daten und aufkommende Fragestellung von da http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2101556&postcount=428 
nochmal hierhin kopiert, wo sie viel besser hingehören:

--- --- ---

So wie sich das in den CMW-Daten darstellt, sind das doch 2 weitere Variationen der Spin-System-2, oder nicht?

Spin System2 - CS2       (149 EUR)
2,60m 5-85gr. 2.3--13.8mm Gew.105gr.

Spin System3 - SS3-1     (189 EUR)
2,70m/2,60m	5-60g	

Spin System3 - SS3-2     (199 EUR)
2,70m/2,60m	15-95g	

"Wir haben die (legendäre) Spin System2 mit unserer neuen Spin System3 nach oben und unten abgerundet."


----------



## Pikepauly (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Det ist richtig eine mit leichterem WG und eine darüber.
Da ich die "legendäre" Spin System 2 nicht kenne, sagt mir das aber gar nix.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Da ich die "legendäre" Spin System 2 nicht kenne, sagt mir das aber gar nix.


Geht mir auch so 
Sollte man aber eigentlich mal ändern ...

Als einzige direkt vergleichbare sehr spitzige Rute hätte ich noch die Fenwick XSB1, 2,70m 25-125g, die liegt aber von der Power noch über BP. 
So eine extreme Spitzenaktion wirft sich schon mal sehr gut! #6 
Was man kaum glaubt, ist daß diese Peitschen (speziell die 3m) mit ihrer Fast oder XFast-Taper-Biegekurve reinrassigen Mefo-Ruten mit Mefo-Ködern zumindest wurftechnisch echte Konkurrenz machen können. |bigeyes

Die Konzeption der 9ft VHF's ist jedenfalls diametral anders. Was besser ist kann ich mangels geringer eigener GuFi-Expertise nicht so wirklich beantworten #c, beides hat was für sich.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So, nun komme ich endlich mal dazu, was zu meiner neuen Superflitsche zu schreiben. 

Ich sag's gleich vorweg: die Rute, oder besser gesagt das HT sind exakt nach meinen Angaben und Maßen gefertigt worden. Im Endergebnis wurden meine Skizze wirklich präzise umgesetzt, sogar die Form der Griffteile stimmt genau überein. Der Aufbau dürfte nicht unbedingt jedermann's Sache sein. Vielleicht findet sie manch einer sogar tothässlich |bigeyes. Ich find sie einfach schön! :l 
Aber wenn sie jemandem nicht gefällt kann ich sehr gut damit leben! 

Man sieht auf dem Bild eh nicht so viel, sorry für das Ober-schlechte Foto, ich krieg's hier gerade mit dieser verflixten Sony nicht auf die Reihe, von 20 Aufnahmen war überhaupt nur eine verwertbar und da ist nur das HT drauf. Ich hoffe ich kriege morgen bei mehr Licht bessere zustande, mit Blitz kann man Ruten ja auch irgendwie nicht fotografieren.

Erstmal zu den technischen Daten:
---------------------------------
Rutenbauer: CMW
Blank: SystemIII 5-60g
Länge: 2,62m (mit A-Kappe)
Gewicht: 222g (Spitzenteil 22g, HT 200g)
Aktion: Vollparabolisch, progressiv, spitzenbetont
Beringung: Fuji T-LSVG 5+1
Rollenhalter: ALPS 16er Frosted Titanium
Grifflänge: Unterer Griff 35cm (bis zum Rollenhalter, inkl. A-Kappe), Oberer Griff 6cm, Griffstück insges. (inkl. Rollenhalter) 52cm
Extras: Bester Kork, silberne Zierränder an den Wicklungen

Die Verarbeitung der Rute ist, sofern ich das beurteilen kann, exzellent. Es ist meine erste Handmade-Rute, insofern ist mein Urteilsvermögen nicht besonders, allerdings kann ich keine Makel entdecken, die mich bisher an fast jeder Stangenrute abgenervt haben (Klebereste etc.). Mit einer 2500er Rolle ist sie perfekt ausbalanciert, wie von mir gewünscht. Ich habe überhaupt noch nie eine so gut ausbalancierte Rute besessen. Auch die Steckverbindung gefällt mir hervorragend, sie hält ohne großen Druck bombenfest und lässt sich stets leicht wieder lösen.

Gefischt habe ich mit ihr auch schon (leider nichts gefangen).

Zu der Aktion... mannomann... schwierig bei der Beschreibung nicht gleich vollkommen durchzudrehen... natürlich habe ich jetzt viel Geld für diese Rute bezahlt, aber bitte glaubt mir: wenn mir die Rute nicht gefallen würde, dann würde ich das sehr wohl sagen! Ich will versuchen auf dem Teppich zu bleiben. |supergri

Der Blank ist extrem straff und schnell. Biegt man die Spitze leicht mit der Hand, dann spürt man förmlich die gespeicherte, kynetische Energie, die den Blank in seine gerade Form zurück bringen will. Die Spitze ist sehr dünn, am Handteil ist der Blank allerdings recht kräftig, so wie von AngelDet vermutet. Die Spitze ist sehr feinfühlig, gibt aber selbst bei einem angehängtem 50g Ködergewicht kaum nach. Sie geht bei stärkerer Belastung fließend in den Rest des Blanks über, eine Überlastung der Spitze wird so sehr gut abgefangen. Nicht wie bei meiner Damokles, wo es aufgrund der extremen Spitzenaktion diesen gewissen Bereich gibt, wo die Spitze  total überlastet ist und der Rest des Blanks "nicht hinterher kommt". Je nach Stärke der Belastung zeigt die Rute mehr und mehr Aktion (progressiv), wobei der erste Eindruck tatsächlich ist, daß der Blank vollkommen starr und steif ist und sich da garnichts tut. Das täuscht aber, sie lässt sich wirklich weit bis ins Handteil biegen, aber das geht keinesfalls leicht. Ein Rückgrat, das mit so einigen Großfischen fertig werden dürfte, obwohl es eher eine leichte Rute ist. Durch die sensible und dennoch extrem steife Spitze und den fliessenden Übergang der selbigen ergibt sich ein ziemlich großes WG-Spektrum, wie ich es nicht für möglich gehalten hätte. Man bekommt bei schwereren Gewichten um 40g nicht dieses Gefühl, daß man beim Wurf besser nicht voll durchzieht. Es fühlt sich wirklich sehr sicher an, was einem bei dem dünnen Spitzendurchmesser irgendwie grotesk vorkommt. Die Aktion kommt mir insgesamt vor, als hätte man die besten Eigenschaften meiner Damokles30-80 und meiner Diaflash10-30 miteinander gekreuzt. Sie hat eine Mörder-Gummifischaktion mit einer sensiblen Spitze und kräftigem Rückgrat, dennoch lädt sie sich beim Wurf fantastisch auf und man hat in keinster Weise das Gefühl, daß man einen "totes", besenartiges Handteil hat. Ein Geschoss mit richtig Wumms. Der Drill mit diesem Blank dürfte ziemlichen Spass machen. Die Spitze vermittelt einem beim Fischen so viel, daß ich mich beim ersten Steinkontakt direkt erschrocken habe. Auch das "Rattern" eines 2er Mepps war sehr gut zu spüren.  Einen 21g Hansenblinker konnte ich mindestens so weit, wie mit meiner 3m langen Diaflash herausfeuern, aber eher weiter. Sie wirft extrem gut und selbst mit ganz lockeren Würfen kommt man schon erstaunlich weit. Leichte Köder um 6g liessen sich noch erstaunlich gut werfen. Shads lassen sich mit dieser Rute besser fischen, als mit jeder reinen Gummifischrute, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte. Das Jiggen geht einfach traumhaft von der Hand, die Belastung der Spitze dabei und die Qualität des Feedbacks haben sich bei einem 7, 10, 14g Bleikopf kaum unterschieden, in diesem Bereich arbeitet die Rute einfach perfekt.Man könnte nicht sagen, ob sich 7 oder 14g besser fischen lassen. Wegen der enormen Straffheit würde ich Gummifischangeln schon als Haupteinsatzgebiet sehen (dafür hab ich sie ja auch gekauft), aber auch andere Köder (hab Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler und einen Worm am T-Rig getestet) fischen sich immerhin wesentlich besser, als bei typischen Gufi-Ruten von der Stange. Das obwohl sie auch das Gufieren besser beherrscht. Das mag unglaublich klingen, ist aber absolut meine Empfindung.

Das WG ist mit 5-60g natürlich schon sehr großzügig angegeben, das sind wohl jeweils die absoluten Ober- und Untergrenzen. Ist man nicht ganz so großzügig, würde ich die Rute bei 10-45g einordnen. Das Idealwurfgewicht liegt wohl bei 15-25g, in diesem Bereich lässt sich alles nahezu gleich gut fischen. Ich selbst werde sie hauptsächlich für 8-12cm lange GuFis an 7-14g Köpfen einsetzen und das passt auch wie die Faust auf's Auge.

So, ich versuch morgen noch mal paar richtige Fotos zu machen, jetzt bin ich hundemüde.


----------



## J-son (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jo, der ALPS ist in der Farbe einfach seeehr chic, keine Frage, aber ich glaube ich würde ihn erst wieder ab einer 45-90er VHF aufwärts verbauen lassen - er ist halt auch sehr steif. Den zweigeteilten Griff muss man halt mögen, zumindest mal optisch, damit man sich von der Funktionalität überzeugen kann; ist mir aber in jeder Hinsicht noch nicht gelungen, zumal ich noch nicht die Gelegenheit hatte mal damit zu fischen. Sieht aber alles in allem sehr schnieke aus, finde ich...viel Spass damit, und vor allem: viel Erfolg!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@WickedWalleye
Schonmal ein schöner Erstbericht, mit vielen Details! #6
Mit der Zeit kommt da bestimmt noch viel mehr |supergri, reicht aber um ein interessantes Blankkonzept anzureissen, was viel Spaß verspricht.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für den Bericht und viel Spaß sowie Erfolg mit dem Traumstock!


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung Kai!
Viel Spass noch damit und Superfische!


----------



## ivo (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für den Bericht WickedWalleye.#6

Das Griffdesign ist auch sehr schön. Ich würde nur nicht die Materialien mischen. Aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

Freue mich schon auf die weiteren Fotos und einen Drillbericht.|supergri


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@WW

ist echt nicht schlecht, hast Recht der Aufbau des Griffes ist nicht jedermanns Sache, ich hätte eher Duplon (den harten) genommen, aber ist reine Geschmackssache. 

Echt feiner Stock, allzeit Petri mit dem guten Stück


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für eure netten Kommentare!

Also den zweigeteilten Untergriff mit dem Material-Mix habe ich aus einem recht profanen Grund gewählt.

Meine Ruten wurden unten rum immer sehr dreckig vom hinstellen, anlehnen usw. Nach einer gewissen Zeit (und mangelnden Pflege des Korks :q) hat sich dann bei mir der Kork des Untergriffs im unteren Bereich dunkel verfärbt. Ich hoffe das so umgehen zu können. Duplon lässt sich leicht von Dreck reinigen. Fischblut hingegen habe ich meistens an der rechten Hand kleben, wo ich dann eher am oberen Bereich des Untergriffes anfasse. Und Kork nimmt den Fischgeruch nicht so sehr an, wie Duplon. Der dicke Duplongriff liegt übrigens auch sehr angenehm weich am Unterarm an, das ist sehr bequem.

Naja, außerdem ist es mal ein bißchen was Anderes! 

Design-technisch natürlich schon etwas "gewagt", gebe ich gerne zu! :q Mir gefällt's aber auch optisch. Vielleicht ein kleines Zugeständnis an den Japan-Style.


----------



## Slotti (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ WW schöner Bericht und eine etwas andere Rute   eine Handmade ist und bleibt halt was besonderes.

wünsche dir viele tolle Fische damit.

|wavey: Slotti


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

will auch haben... schnueff... Geiler Stock, ich wuensch dir viele dicke Fische damit!


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mir ist übrigens beim Testfischen die Steinpackung unter den Füßen weggebröselt, so daß ich das Gleichgewicht verloren habe und hingefallen bin. Die Rute ist dabei ziemlich unsanft aufgekommen, ist aber gottseidank kein Kratzer dran. Trotzdem ein ziemlicher Schock. Vorallem kann sowas ja immer passieren. #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Mir ist übrigens beim Testfischen die Steinpackung unter den Füßen weggebröselt, so daß ich das Gleichgewicht verloren habe und hingefallen bin.
> ...Vorallem kann sowas ja immer passieren.


Mein reden, und da zahlt sich einmal besseres trittsicheres Schuhwerk aus, Billigstiefel! #q
Und zweitens sollte man bei solchen möglichen "Dauerturnübungen" lieber eine flexiblere und billigere Rute mitnehmen, wo ein Crash verschmerzbar ist. 

Ich hab mir das zu extremen Steinpackungswanderungen jedenfalls vorgenommen, da bleibt die VHF dann zu Haus, so schwer es einem fällt.


----------



## maesox (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

sagt mal  was haltet ihr davon : Bekomme so wies aussieht einen Hastings Graphite USA Blank.

Da ich geteilte Griffe an Ruten  (Skeli als Beispiel) liebe,bin ich am überlegen wie der Griff aufgebaut werden soll!

Ich lege wenig Wert auf "alles so original wie möglich",sondern bei mir gehts ums Spinnfischen ohne Schaulaufen.


Drehts euch "Blechi & Co Fans" jetzt den Magen rum??|rolleyes

Weiß wirklich nicht was ich machen soll!!


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Matze warum nicht in dem Stil wie Jans Sniper, oder Adrenalin Red aufbauen.
Passt gut zur Blechi, finde ich.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Wicked Walley
Ich muss zugeben, gestern abend beim ersten Betrachten des "Kombigriffs" haben sich mir schon etwas die Augen gedreht, aber heute beim zweiten Anklicken des Bildes nivelliert sich das, weil der Anblick schon fast vertraut wirkt.
Freu mich schon, die Superflitsche nächste Woche mal in die Hand nehmen zu können.
Mach nicht soviel Werbung dafür! Christian hat von den hundert Blanks schon über 20 verkauft und Pauly braucht ja auch noch Eine!


----------



## Slotti (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Matze

klar warum nicht!! ist immer eine Sache des persönlichen Geschmacks. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich den Blank mit einem recht kurzen 30cm langen Duplon und eine kleinen Tulpe von 5cm als Vordergriff aufgebaut, da ihm das beim Gufi Angeln wesentlich besser liegt wichtig war da nur das man mit einem Gegengewicht (hinten im Handteil) die Kopflastigkeit ausgeglichen hat. Die Rute liegt 1a und schön ausbalanciert in der Hand.

Ist ja auch nicht so als das der Blank eine antike Optik hat, da kann man schon wunderbar moderne Griffmontagen verbauen.

Die klassiche Blechi mit dem extrem langen Vordergriff wäre jedenfalls für meinen Einsatzzweck und Griffhaltung ungeeignet.

|wavey:Slotti


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Mark:

darum habe ich ja den Aufbau gewählt, zum einen weil ich immer einen Finger am Blank habe zum anderen weil ich den Ringfinger nicht mehr richtig bewegen kann wegen Bruch.

Die Teilung des Handteiles ist ja reine Geschmackssache aber mir gefält es.

Trotzdem: Frechheit das Du meine Rute vor mir begrabbelt hast dürfen |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri (nur ein Scherz) :m


----------



## maesox (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

*Wenn ich euch nicht hätte!!!!!!#6*


*Viele Grüße*
*Matze*

*PS:Servus Slotti,schon lange nichts mehr voneinander gehört!!;-) VG*


----------



## Slotti (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Denni 

meinte eigentlich nicht deine Rute  aber stimmt jetzt wo du es sagst ist die dem Aufbau meines Freundes sehr sehr ähnlich  beschriftet ist diese übrigends mit "Black Beauty"   Er hat aber durchgehenden Duplon am Handteil, mir persönlich gefällt das geteilte so wie du das hast auch besser, die nächste wird ziemlich sicher ganz ähnlich werden.

Grüße Mark

PS Servus Matze , da haste aber mal recht *g


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ... sind bei eurem treffen auch ein paar vhf's dabei?



EXAKT! kannst deine 30iger evtl. mitbringen, Gerrit?


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ÄÄÄHH Sone VHF habe ich nicht.
Ich hab im Moment nur ne Tactilus und ne Harrison 75 Gramm WG zur Hand.
Die Sportex KEV 4 interessiert ja wahrscheinlich keinen mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> kannst deine 30iger evtl. mitbringen, Gerrit?


Das wird schwer!  Obwohl ich ja strikt für den (zukünftigen) virtuellen Rutenvortest vor dem Bau bin! #6

Aber vergleicht mal ruhig mit der VT75 und der Tactilus, das könnte schon interessant sein. 
Zumal die SpinSystem3-M ja sowieso merklich feiner für Gerrit sein sollte/muss.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Detlef!
Fahr Du doch mit Deinen 15 Harrisons nach Bremen.
Ich muss mal schauen, ob wir da viel machen können.
Will ja schliesslich nicht Kais neue Rute diversen Belastungstest im Vergleich mit schweren Hechtruten unterziehen.

Auf jeden Fall, kannst Du aber dann ja meine Spin 3 in Plön, mal gegen Deine 9 Ft. 30 Gramm fischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nicht 15, nur genau die Hälfte, 7 1/2 !  :m

Aber Du kannst gerne eine oder zwei zum probieren abholen kommen, zumal ich bei den leichten VHF ja meist mit den langen leichten auskomme. 
Die Tactilus ist aber als O.P.-Zanderrute deklariert, da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. 
Und die VT75 ist eine sehr weiche Rute für die WG-Klasse, da müßte man direkt mal gegen VHF30 und VHF45 nachtesten. 

Wenn das nur nicht immer alles so weit wäre ... dann würde ich auch gleich mitprobieren kommen.



> Auf jeden Fall, kannst Du aber dann ja meine Spin 3 in Plön, mal gegen Deine 9 Ft. 30 Gramm fischen.


Darauf freue ich mich allerdings schon!


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall, kannst Du aber dann ja meine Spin 3 in Plön, mal gegen Deine 9 Ft. 30 Gramm fischen.



Das wär natürlich ne Super-Sache, dann hat man gleich ein Statement von einem richtigen "Angeleiforscher"! :q

Der ist nur leider VHF-Fan... 


...noch! :q:q:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Der ist nur leider VHF-Fan... ...noch! :q:q:q


Das, was Du andenkst, würd ich nicht a priori ausschließen. #d 

ABER: Es gibt 2 VHF-Typklassen, die "normalen" und die langen, speziell die 10'6" -30g und die 10' -75g. Die sind nochmal wieder eine Liga für sich, können sich doch deutlich von den anderen und insbesondere den Kürzeren absetzen. Das ist sozusagen nochmal eine extra Hürde, die nur selten aufgebaut wird. 

Mit den stark semiparabol loslegenden 9ft VHFs bin ich auch nicht so begeistert, was zumindest die Universalität stört, selbst wenn es speziellen Gufiermethoden entgegen kommt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da es hier ja auch um Handmade Ruten geht poste ich mal meine neue :l auch hier

Sodele, meine VHF 45 ist nun da, nochmals besonderen Dank an Herrn Hellbrück für den Aufbau innerhalb einer so kurzen Zeit.

Der Aufbau (Grifflänge und Materialien) wurde exakt nach meinen Vorgaben getätigt, was ich besonders gut fand was die Beratung seitens Herrn Hellbrück, ich merkte sofort das er sich extremst tief in der Materie auskennt und auch jede noch so unwichtige Frage beantwortet.

Aufbau:
VHF Blank 15-45 g
Rollenhalter: Fuji DPS 17 Gunsmoke
Ringe: Fuji SIC (Leitring Dreisteg, Rest LVSG Doppelsteg)

Besonderes Merkmal: das Transportrohr, echt genial mit dem Vorsicht


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Denni!

Die schaut ja richtig schlicht und gut aus! #6
Ist ein 9ft Blank, nicht wahr?

Und auch: Kompliment an den Erbauer, blitzsauberer Aufbau!

Müßte jetzt nur mal bei WickedWalleye und Pauly zum Probier-Vergleichen vorbei! :m


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

jup ist ne 9ft, bin nur gerade am hapern zwischen ner Caldia KIX 3 oder der Infinity Q 3. Ausgleichsgewichte habe ich.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gut gebaut isse, das stimmt.
Glückwunsch zur Neuen!
Kannst ja einfach herschicken, Verpackung ist ja noch da.


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Denni_Lo:

Hast du sie schon gewogen? Dürfte bei dem Aufbau ja schön leicht sein! 

Das mit dem Stummelvordergriff finde ich echt spitze #6, das ist wohl das einzige, was mich am Aufbau Meiner im Nachhinein etwas stört, der Vordergriff ist immer noch zu lang. Man kriegt höchstens ne Fingerkuppe auf den Blank, der ganze Zeigefinger wär schon wesentlich schöner! Bin auch so ein "Blankfühler-Jigger".


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nee leider noch nicht, die steht momentan zu Hause in Lev und ich sitze bei Bielefeld ...


----------



## Gummipeitscher (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

kennt jemand von euch die Illex-Ruten (gelb) in 2,7 und 3 m.?
Kommt der VHF-Blank in 15-45g. (2,7 / 3m.) in Beschleunigung und Steifheit da ran, wenn man ihn mit ganz kleinen Ringen ausstattet?
Ich kenne nur die VHF-Rute in 2,7m. und 75g. WG mit normalen Fuji Sic Ringen (6+1, oben Einsteg), welche aber nicht so schnell wie die gelbe Illex ist.

Dann wäre da noch die Frage, was die gelben von der neuen grauen Illex-Serie unterscheidet?


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Gummipeitscher schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt jemand von euch die Illex-Ruten (gelb) in 2,7 und 3 m.?
> Kommt der VHF-Blank in 15-45g. (2,7 / 3m.) in Beschleunigung und Steifheit da ran, wenn man ihn mit ganz kleinen Ringen ausstattet?
> ...



Ich kenne die Illex Ashura gelb, die Blanks geben sich nicht viel. einen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen der VHF 45 zur Illex (beide 2,7 m) konnte ich nicht feststellen.


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@denni Lo

eine frage mal was kostet die rute denn jetz so wie du sie dort hast???


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

310,00 + Versand (14,9 da Sperrgut)


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,


gestern wollte ich mal gucken, wie weit man so gehen kann mit der SystemIII.

Ich hab mal einen 16er Sandra mit 21g Kopf in die Strömung gefeuert.

Das ging sehr gut. |bigeyes

Zwar erreicht man keine Traumweiten mehr beim Werfen, aber voll durchziehen war kein Problem.

Die Köderführung ging auch gut. Zupfen ging prima. Von Überlastung nichts zu spüren.

Natürlich ist das nicht mehr im Idealbereich, aber es liess sich doch viel, viel besser fischen, als ich es für möglich gehalten hätte. Keine  runterhängende Spitze beim Zupfen und Einholen, kein Gefühl als hätte man nen dicken Schlickbatzen am Haken. Das hätte ich jetzt wirklich nicht gedacht. Immer noch gutes Feedback und problemloses anlupfen.

UND: Es geht noch mehr! |bigeyes

Jetzt muß ich mir erstmal n paar 30g Köpfe bestellen, um auszutesten, wo eigentlich die Grenze liegt. Solche Geschosse besitze ich garnicht. Selbst meine Damokles hat bei solchen Gewichten schon angefangen schlapp zu machen!

Ich weiß nicht, wie der Blank dieses Wunder vollbringt, aber der WG-Bereich ist doch noch höher, als ich nach meinem ersten Test vermutet habe. Die Angabe 5-60g scheint garnicht mal so abwegig zu sein. Der absolute Hammer, ich bin baff.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Wicked Walley
Das überrascht mich gar nicht so!
Deine Rute kommt zwar aus ner ganz anderen Blankbäckerei als meine Tactilus, aber die wuppt auch locker 10 bis 60 Gramm ohne Einschränkung der Köderführung oder Wurfleistung.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Gerrit,

Ich find's schon heftig, daß ne Rute, deren ideales Ködergewicht so bei ~20g liegt mit nem 45g Köder noch problemlos arbeitet, ja sogar noch etwas mehr drin ist.

Ist natürlich auch mein erster High-End-Superblank. Welches ideale Ködergewicht hat denn die Tactilus?


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mit der Tactilus so 20 bis 60 Gramm vom Werfen her sind optimal.
Eine gute Köderführung geht aber auch noch bis 10 Gramm runter.
Das obere Spektrum (über 60 Gramm) habe ich noch nicht abgeklopft, da ich gar nicht so grosse Köder habe.


----------



## Gummipeitscher (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Illex Ashura gelb, die Blanks geben sich nicht viel. einen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen der VHF 45 zur Illex (beide 2,7 m) konnte ich nicht feststellen.




Danke.
Das würde dann heißen, dass die 9' VHF 45 einiges schneller als die 9' VHF 75 ist, da eben die VHF 75 einiges langsamer als die Illex ist.


----------



## ZanderKalle (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was haltet ihr von diesem Blank meint ihr er ist sein Geld wert???

https://shop.strato.de/epages/61299962.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61299962/Products/%22EFS%20SPINN-BLANK%20GUSA%20CAT%209'0%22


----------



## Slotti (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist der "Blechpeitschen-Blank" bzw sein Nachfolger, kommt vom gleichen Blankhersteller.

gibts bei Ebay günstiger

|wavey: Slotti


----------



## ZanderKalle (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

aso Danke#6


----------



## taxel (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

nachdem ich schon lange um eine bei meinem Händler stehende CMW Spin Perfect 2, 2,70 m / 10 - 50 Gramm geschlichen bin :l, habe ich mir jetzt den Blank bei CMW bestellt. Die Blanks sind im Ausverkauf für 99 Euro. 

Das wird mein erstes "richtiges" Selbstbauprojekt. Der Blank wird bei CMW noch auf 2,60 m gekürzt. Aufbau erfolgt mit Vollkork und Fuji Sic Einbeinringen.


Mal sehen wie ich vorankomme und wann das Schätzchen fertig ist. 

Die Rute soll meine Turbo Kev Pike 2755 nach unten ergänzen. Fischen werde ich damit am Main. Köder sind ABU Mörrum 18 und 28 Gramm, Gufi bis 12 cm, Cicada, Minipilker und Oberflächenkram auf Rapfen á la Banana Boat, Sammy, Skitter Pop, Water Monitor ... 

Hat jemand den Stecken und kann was aus der Praxis berichten?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Für die Rute gibts nen eigenen Thread den Det oben verlinkt hat.


----------



## taxel (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Pikepauly,

verwechselst du das? Ich kenne nur den Tröt über die Spin *System *2. Oder habe ich den über die Spin *Perfect* 2 übersehen? ;+ 

Ich bin bei den Bezeichnungen aber auch schon mal reingefallen 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



taxel schrieb:


> nachdem ich schon lange um eine bei meinem Händler stehende CMW Spin Perfect 2, 2,70 m / 10 - 50 Gramm geschlichen bin :l, habe ich mir jetzt den Blank bei CMW bestellt. Die Blanks sind im Ausverkauf für 99 Euro.


Ich denke ja, die hab ich schon  (also S-Perfect2, gezapft), wobei der Weg nicht ganz klar war. 
Wäre wirklich mal interessant, die zu vergleichen.


----------



## taxel (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Det,

Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Welcher Weg und womit vergleichen? ;+ Perfect und System 2?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist richtig.
Ich hab bei CMWs Rutenwald die Übersicht verloren.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



taxel schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Welcher Weg und womit vergleichen? ;+ Perfect und System 2?


Nochmal ganz langsam: Ich denke, daß ich 2 Ruten habe, die eigentlich auf diesem bewußten Spin Perfect 2 Blank basieren, aber woanders her kommen und es steht nicht drauf. :g Capito? Das läßt sich allerdings eben erst durch einen A<->B Vergleich verifizieren. 
Ich finde die übrigens richtig gut. 

Also, mal schnell treffen zum Vergleich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ist richtig.
> Ich hab bei CMWs Rutenwald die Übersicht verloren.


Ist ja auch nicht ganz einfach. 

Die verwendeten CMW-Namensmuster sind: Spin xy (1),2,3, bzw. II, III.
Davon gibt es die Spin Perfect (bis 2), die Spin Master (bis 2), und die Spin System (bis 3) Reihe.

Dann gibt es noch Top Score, Tactilus (1), Tactilus 2, Tactilus 2 Plus  und MP1.  

Neben den anderen großen Labels wie Harrison, Century, Batson.


----------



## Donauhannes (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute,

Möchte mir ne Rute zum schweren Wobbeln und leichten Jerken bauen lassen. Das ganze als Multiaufbau.

Anforderungsprofil: 6 - 7" Länge
                          15 - 40gr. WG

Bei den bekannteren Rutenbauern in Deutschland bin ich bisher auf zwei Blankreihen gestoßen. Dies wären zum einen die Rainshadow Blanks von CMW und die Pac Bay Rainforest von Sven Neumann.

Kann mir einer von euch Tipps zu einem dieser Blanks geben?
Hat vieleicht einer nen Tip zu nem anderen in DE zu beziehenden Blank? 

Gruß Hannes


----------



## taxel (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nochmal ganz langsam: Ich denke, daß ich 2 Ruten habe, die eigentlich auf diesem bewußten Spin Perfect 2 Blank basieren, aber woanders her kommen und es steht nicht drauf. :g Capito? Das läßt sich allerdings eben erst durch einen A<->B Vergleich verifizieren.
> Ich finde die übrigens richtig gut.
> 
> Also, mal schnell treffen zum Vergleich.




Ok. Jetzt hab ich es. |licht

Mir hat sie es auch angetan. Bei meinem LD steht eine in Komission, allerdings zum vollen Listenpreis. Das war mir dann doch zu heftig. Wo vermutest du den Blank noch? Welche Ruten hast du unter Verdacht?

Aber jetzt freue ich mich auf den Blank und das basteln. Falls du was zu dem Blank wissen willst, lass es mich wissen :m 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

ich bin auf der suche nach einem Harrision-Blank.

3,20 m 30g WG

Weiss jemand wo ich diesen betsellen kann. CMW führt zwar Harrison. aber auf der Seite habe ich diesen nicht gefunden.

Gruß
Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## nepomuk (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Toll,
so eine Peitsche hätte ich sebst gern.

Die maßgeschneiderte Rute.. Geil !

Dieser Thread ist die absolute  Darstellung von 
Überheblichkeit ,
Eure Dekandenz ist beneidenswert !!


----------



## J-son (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Toll,
> so eine Peitsche hätte ich sebst gern.


|pftroest:



nepomuk schrieb:


> [...]Dieser Thread ist die absolute  Darstellung von Überheblichkeit , Eure Dekandenz ist beneidenswert !!



|gaehn:

...wir werden dann die nächsten Themen natürlich mit Dir absprechen, bevor wir sie zur Diskussion stellen.|wavey:

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



ostsee_wurm23 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der suche nach einem Harrision-Blank.
> 
> ...




Hier:
www.rutenreparatur.de


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist die absolute  Darstellung von Überheblichkeit , Eure Dekandenz ist beneidenswert !!



;+

Warum liesst Du einenThread it diesem doch recht eindeutigen Titel wenn Du ein Problem damit hast?


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Nepomuk
Sone wie Dich mögen wir hier leiden.
Die Krönung  der Dekadenz hab ich auf ner Rute von der Stange.
Nen schönen Fuji Titan-Ringsatz.
Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



nepomuk schrieb:


> Dieser Thread ist die absolute  Darstellung von
> Überheblichkeit ,
> Eure Dekandenz ist beneidenswert !!


Tja, man kann es so sehen. Man muß es aber nicht. Und eigentlich ist es auch nicht richtig. 
Thomas9904 will da einen längeren Post von mir mal demnächst in dier Anglerpraxis stellen, worin liegt der Vorteil der Handmades?

Wenn etwas dekadent wäre, dann eher die 400-500 EUR Fertigruten. (s.o. ) Denn die bieten für das Geld lange nicht die Leistung, wie eine mit einem solchen Geldbetrag aufgebaute Handmade. 

Insofern, damit hier der weitere gedankliche Hüpfer: Handgebaute hochwertige Ruten sparen mittelfristig Geld und Ressourcen beim Angler ein, man hat es ziemlich optimales für die eigenen Wünsche, und die Traumrute fischt man länger, wesentlich länger, ich behaupte sogar lebenslang. 
Und Ressourcen meint auch Nerverei und Gegrübel einsparen, mehr Spaß haben!

Mal ein Beispiel: Eine handgebaute Rute für 300 EUR kostet bei projektierten 50 Jahren Einsatzzeit wieviel? Ich komme da auf 6 EUR p.Jahr, und das ist selbst gegenüber 50 EUR Stangenrute, die 1-2 Jahre halten, sehr günstig.
Insofern relativieren sich auch 500-600 EUR Rutenpreise, wo man todsicher die Rute über die Rente hinaus fischen wird. #6


----------



## taxel (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bitte Jungs ... füttert doch den Troll nicht auch noch. |krach: Der kommt sonst wieder #q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich weiss das eine Rute sicher so lange halten kann, aber ich befürchte der kleine Affe auf meiner Schulter wird mir immer wieder ins Ohr flüstern das ich was neues brauche... Und aus Erfahrung weiss ich das ich (zu) oft auf ihn höre... |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Richtig, das ist aber Beschäftigungstherapie bzw. sinnvolle Geldverwendung, damit man es nicht für anderen Unsinn raushaut, der evtl die Gesundheit oder sogar mehr gefährdet!  |rolleyes

Sehr plastische Beschreibunge hat dazu ja rainer1962 öfter in dem alten Harrsion-Thread geliefert (so ab Drogen, Swingerclub etc.).

Wenn neue Spinnruten gegen Langeweile und zur einem erhöhenden emotionalen Moment helfen, ist das doch nochmal extrem gut! #6



taxel schrieb:


> Bitte Jungs ... füttert doch den Troll nicht auch noch. |krach: Der kommt sonst wieder #q


Wird nicht weiter gefüttert, aber so ganz Troll wars ja auch (noch?) nicht.

Hat ne PN wegen oben.


----------



## Da Vinci (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> diese form des duplon-obergriffes, gibt es die auch aus gutem kork? wenn nicht, dann aber "schnitzbar" oder?



Das macht dir jeder halbwegs gute Rutenbauer ohne Probleme!


----------



## Heuwiese (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo alle zusammen,
hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit den 3-teiligen Sage Spinruten GSP?
Siehe Rudi Heger GmbH.
Die Teilung gefällt mir sehr gut, da ich schon einige Spitzen beim Transport im Gebüsch oder der Autotür gekürzt habe.
Oder gibt es bessere Ruten für den Preis?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Heuwiese:
Die Ruten werden seit ca. 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr produziert - siehe US-Sage-Seite.
Heger hat sie scheinbar noch auf Halde liegen. Die Ruten wurden vor 10-15 Jahren auf den Markt gebraucht. Die 9'-Rute, die es bei Heger noch gibt, wird schon ca. seit 6-8 Jahren nicht mehr gebaut. Dieses und das Modell 570 sind sehr harte Prügel und schwer.
Die leichteren Modelle 370 und 470 besitzen sonderbar weiche Spitzen, da sie für spezielle (kleine) Salzwasserfische gebaut wurden und sind für unsere Art der Fischerei nicht so geeignet.
Man muss auch anmerken, dass diese feinen Modelle mit den weichen Spitzen, nicht für's Spinnfischen, sondern für's Fischen mit lebenden Krabben und anderen Naturködern gebaut wurden. Daher die weiche spitze. Der Köder schlitzt so beim Wurf nicht so schnell aus, wie wenn man eine normale Spinnrute verwenden würde.
Zusätzlich haben diese Reise-Ruten das Problem (Sage Fliegenruten nicht), dass sie ständig auseinander fliegen. Sie müssen halt vor dem Fischen mit Klebeband getaped werden, was natürlich kein Problem ist.

Inzwischen gibt es sehr viele, allerdings auch viele sehr spezielle Sage-Spinnruten und andere Ruten. Diese sind teilweise für ganz bestimmte Techniken der Fischerei gebaut, die wir hier gar nicht kennen und auch nicht brauchen.

Als Custom-Reisespinnrute in dieser Länge würde ich heutzutage die Batson RX6 oder RX7 Serie empfehlen. Die Blanks sind wirklich schön, für fast alles geeignet und fliegen nicht auseinander.

Eine fertige Rute, aufgebaut auf diesen Blanks sollte zwischen 220 und 300 Euro liegen - je nach Ausstattung.
Als längere Reiserute würde ich empfehlen eine auf einem Batson Fliegenrutenblank der Klasse 10 aufbauen zu lassen. Das machen die Amis auch und bei Batson selber wird das auch gemacht.
Diese Rute ist ein Traum, liegt im WG so bei 25-30g. (maximal) und hat eine ähnliche Aktion wie die einer Harrison VT, nur halt etwas feiner.

@ Angelspezi:
Wenn du 3 Champagnerkorken und eine Bohrmaschine besitzt, kannst du so ein Griffstück auch leicht selbst herstellen. Die Rute riecht dann wie der Rucksack.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Da es hier ja auch um Handmade Ruten geht poste ich mal meine neue :l auch hier
> 
> Sodele, meine VHF 45 ist nun da, nochmals besonderen Dank an Herrn Hellbrück für den Aufbau innerhalb einer so kurzen Zeit.
> 
> ...





Sehr schön.
Könntest du die Zuckerstange denn inzwischen persönlich begrüßen?


----------



## Heuwiese (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Mr.Sprock:
Danke für die umfangreiche Info.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Illex Ashura gelb, die Blanks geben sich nicht viel. einen wirklichen Unterschied zwischen der VHF 45 zur Illex (beide 2,7 m) konnte ich nicht feststellen.




Die "Gelben" werden wohl auch nicht mehr hergestellt.
Habe da öfter mal sonderbare Dinge über die Steckverbindung gelesen....... |kopfkrat


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Von Batson gibt es übrigens auch wieder ein paar neue, wenn auch wenige Blanks in den bei uns meistens verwendeten Längen:


http://img359.*ih.us/img359/9936/batsonrx8steelheadblankyj9.jpg
http://img393.*ih.us/img393/2393/batsonrx7steelheadblankkb2.jpg
http://img379.*ih.us/img379/9105/batsonrx6steelheadblankoe8.jpg


----------



## rainer1962 (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Die "Gelben" werden wohl auch nicht mehr hergestellt.
> Habe da öfter mal sonderbare Dinge über die Steckverbindung gelesen....... |kopfkrat


 

es waren die Spitzen die teilweise direkt unterm Spitzenring, weggeknackt sind...
Ich selbsr hatte/habe keine Probleme damit, habe die 190iger und die 240iger, geile Teile#6


----------



## Denni_Lo (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Da es hier ja auch um Handmade Ruten geht poste ich mal meine neue :l auch hier
> 
> Sodele, meine VHF 45 ist nun da, nochmals besonderen Dank an Herrn Hellbrück für den Aufbau innerhalb einer so kurzen Zeit.
> 
> ...



So gerade mit Küchenwaage gewogen:

Spitzenteil 33 g
Handteil: 157 g
Gesammt 190 g

Edit das Gewicht ist mit einem Kontergewicht, welches hinter der Abschlußkappe sitzt


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wo bekommt man die Batson Blanks? 
Wer hat hier schonmal ein RX7 Blank gefischt, der neue IST1144F sieht sehr interessant aus.
Wie sind die RX7 Blanks, ich würde den eventuell in betracht ziehen für eine Meerforellenrute. Mit dem Mod Fast Taper sollte der noch halbwegs gut zur Forelle passen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt, der neue 1144F sieht interessant aus. 
Ich kenne den in 20lb und 10'6". Mittelschnelle Aktion, etwas langsamer als Harrison VT, progressiv, das angegebene WG stimmt exakt.
Die Blanks bekommt man bei Dieter Weiler, www.redtag-flyfishing.de oder CMW.


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

300 € für eine Rute die von Hand aufgebaut wurde nach den eigenen Vorstellungen ist bei weitem nich dekadent oder anmaßend.

Schau Dir mal die Ruten von Armalite, Greys oder Hardys an, da kannst noch locker 200 € drauf packen und dan hast noch was "von der Stange" und uU das "einsteigermodell" 

Es muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was er will und wieviel er dafür bereit ist auszugeben, es ist ein Hobby. Ich kenne Leute aus dem Heimkinobereich, die geben ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken 100 € für einige Meter Kabel aus und das ist deren Aussagen zufolge bei weitem nicht high end...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ nepomuk:

Nimm das:

http://img410.*ih.us/img410/5784/dammastersclassicspinaurc1.jpg

http://img146.*ih.us/img146/1876/dammastersclassicspinseta2.th.jpg

www.dam.de


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mr. Sprock... wer will denn mit sowas billigem schon Forellen nachstellen?

Hier sind richtige Forellenruten, dazu darf man noch mal das Porto und den Zoll berechnen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da bin ich platt.

Handelt es sich dort aber nicht um Baßruten?


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nö, die Pagani Serie sind alles Forellenruten.


Hier mal eine Übersicht, zu den Pagani Serien. Es gibt auch Graphiteruten, muss nicht nur Bambus sein.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Mr. Sprock... wer will denn mit sowas billigem schon Forellen nachstellen?
> 
> Hier sind richtige Forellenruten, dazu darf man noch mal das Porto und den Zoll berechnen.



Ne Megabass-Bambusrute? |bigeyes

Wat nich alles gibt ... :q Müsste dann ja eher "Megatrout" heissen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich wollte nur ein Beispiel anführen, dass man für eine einfache Serienrute in Deutschland auch gerne knapp 500 Euro bezahlen kann.
Dabei muss man nicht mal auf Chinaware zurückgreifen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Mr. Sprock... wer will denn mit sowas billigem schon Forellen nachstellen?
> 
> Hier sind richtige Forellenruten, dazu darf man noch mal das Porto und den Zoll berechnen.



Geht noch besser  

http://www.bamboorods.ch/ruten/zu_ruten/evolution.html

1690 CHF ~ 1044 € die Rolle darf da nicht fehlen:

http://cgi.ebay.at/HARDY-FLIEGENROL...56722QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262

ist noch nen Schnapper, geht auch mit 500+ €


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Immerhin sind die Bambusstecken alle auch Handmade Ruten. :m


Edit: 
@ Denni, deine Peitsche zählt nicht, das ist keine Spinnrute.


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Immerhin sind die Bambusstecken alle auch Handmade Ruten. :m



Nö, gibt auch machinell gefertigte Ruten, siehe Askari Kogha Hausmarke, geht nichts unter 100€ soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe, ist aber China Import


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ein gute, moderne, mit klassischem Taper in Deutschland gefertigte Fliegen-Bambusrute kostet min. 2500 Euro. Ist auch klar, bei der Arbeit. Da gibt es nur 1-2 Hersteller.
Der Rest ist einfach nur teuer, gut beworben, aber nicht gut in der Qualität. Hat aber hiermit gar nichts zu tun.
Wenn man mit den Aufwand mit dem Aufwand vergleicht, der beim Bau einer Kohlefaserrute entsteht, müsste eine gute Gespließte noch viel teurer sein.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Oder die Kohlefaserruten günstiger  Wobei da vermutlich auch einiges an Geld in die Entwicklung geht.


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da wir aber nicht im FliFi Forum sind lassen wir die Fliegenflitschen ganz schnell fallen


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Thilo
Die empfehlen als Rolle ihre Quick Dura!
Höhö! Da kostet ja ein Ringsatz schon mehr als bei denen die Rolle.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

ich wollte mal fragen, was ihr von der Preispolitik deutscher Händler bzgl. Batson Blanks denkt?
Beispiel: Ein XST Blank kostet in den USA 118$ (74 Euro), hier 129 Euro.

Ich schätze deutsche Rutenbauer sehr und bin auch gerne bereit mehr zu bezahlen, aber irgendwann ist die Grenze erreicht. In Prinzip ist es ja nichts anderes als weitergeben mit Preisaufschlag. Mit irgendeiner Leistung außer Umverpacken hat das nichts zu tun.
Meiner Meinung müssten die Preise für Batson Blanks um min. 35 % nach untern korrigiert werden.

Mir ist auch klar, dass 23% Zoll + Steuern beim Import fällig sind.
Der Versand dürfe bei einer Bestellung von einigen Blanks nicht sehr ins Gewicht fallen, denn Versand kostet auch in den USA Geld.

Ich denke, dass bei einer Bestellung in den USA Preise auch nicht fest sind. Kenne mich zwar bei Blanks nicht so gut aus, denke aber, dass man etwas weniger als die bei uns fälligen Steuern runterhandeln oder direkt einen Händler finden kann, der etwas vergünstigt anbietet.

Versand wäre bis Länge 9'6" mit USPS für ca. 30 $ möglich.

Sollte jetzt keine Meckerei sein. Ich wollte nur mal wissen, was ihr davon haltet, speziell auf diese Blanks bezogen.

Danke.


----------



## Chrizzi (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Versand wäre bis Länge 9'6" mit USPS für ca. 30 $ möglich.



Geil, der neue Batson IST1144F Blank kostet ~$90, also etwa 60€. Ab Dezember kommt dann nichtmal mehr die Einfuhrsteuer/Zoll dazu. Nun weiß ich grad nicht was ich bauen soll. VHF oder doch eine MeFo Spinne mit dem Blank.

Kann jemand was zur Aktion sagen? So wie das im Katalog von Batson Enterprises ist, denke ich mal, wäre mit eine Med-Fast oder gar Fast Aktion lieber als die Mod-Fast des IST1144F Blanks.

Den RX8 Blank gibt es leider nicht in 96 M. Da ist nur der RX7 96M vorhanden und das ist der neue IST1144F Blank. 


Falls jemand den Blank mit der Gamakatsu Luxxe Saltage Cheetah 96M vergleichen könnte, wäre das wie ein Jackpot. Aber daran glaube ich kaum. Dennoch wäre es klasse, wenn hier jemand was zur Aktion sagen könnte.


----------



## Denni_Lo (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Sprock: Die Kalkulation sieht etwas anders aus als Du gerade denkst.

Vorkasse sprich Kapitalbindung, Lagerkosten, Handlingskosten usw. das sind alles Faktoren die so nie bedacht werden und der Rutenbauer kan sich schlecht den Keller voll damin stellen der kauft auch nur wenige.

Wäre Batson hier in D oder EU dan sehe die Sache schon mal anders aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Sollte jetzt keine Meckerei sein. Ich wollte nur mal wissen, was ihr davon haltet, speziell auf diese Blanks bezogen.


So *grundsätzlich* muss ich Dir auch zustimmen, ist ein Haufen Geld für einen Strohhalm aus einer Carbonmatte. 
Es gibt inzwischen genug Video aus der Blankherstellung, das geht erheblich einfacher als Geld drucken. 

ABER: Es kommt drauf an, WAS man kauft, was wer einem verkauft. 
Blank XY von dem einen Anbieter ist nicht gleich Blank XY von einem anderen. 

Denn, wie schaut es wirklich aus, wie gut ist der Anbieter in seiner Logistik, im Aussortieren der Qualitäten (bietet er z.B. die schlechteren B-Blanks günstig an, sortiert die wirklich weg?), dem Nachschub und vor allem der schnellen und unkomplizierten Bereitstellung von E-Teilen, besonders Spitzen? 

Hier sind eigene Lagerhaltung und ein guter Draht zum Hersteller als NICHT BILLIGPREISPRESSER eine wichtige Sache. Das sind Unterschiede, die nicht einfach so dort im Angebot stehen, Unterschiede, über die wir uns im AB jetzt schon mindestens 3 Jahre den Kopf heiss denken und diskutieren, Vergleichbarkeit der Rutenbau und des Baus usw.

Was ich viel schlimmer als noch *teurer* empfinde, ist eher was anderes, etwas was schon oft als Problem beim Individualrutenbau gesehen und genannt wurde:
Weiss ich vorher wirklich, ob mir das gute Stück so richtig gefällt? Der Wer der Rute ist nämlich im Wesentlichen nur abhängig von dem *persönlichen Gefallen*. Wenn nicht, wird es nämlich ziemlich teuer, so mal eben ~50% des Investpreises in den Sand gesetzt, bei einem noch gut gelaufenen Wiederverkauf. Wer da sehr genau auf Mark und Euro schaut, merkt und bedenkt dies schon.

Ich sage mal so, vlt. etwas vereinfacht aber die Kernaussage:
WENN ich weiss, dass das die Hyper-Duper-Lieblingsrute :k für mich wäre, weil ich probiert habe, dann ist ein Preis in den Schwankungen von ~50 EUR ziemlich egal, sprich ob 150 oder 100 EUR für den Blank, das ist NICHT wichtig. Wichtig ist vielmehr, dass ich mit der dann naturgemäß *meistgefischten* Rute auch eine Servicesicherheit habe |supergri, nach Murphy bricht ja genau immer diese Lieblingrute!!! |rolleyes
Sprich: Die Ersatzgestellung, ob E-Teil Spitze oder schneller Wiederaufbauservice vom Rutenbauer, das ist das *Entscheidende*, für eine gutes Gefühl damit sogar das ganz Entscheidende. Wer dafür ein gut Stück mehr auf seine Teile aufschlägt, das aber bietet, DANN ist es ok! #6

Der alte Harrison-Thread liefert an seinem Ende ja Anschauungsbeispiele genug, was passiert wenn dieser Faktor (aus welchen Gründen auch immer #c) nicht eingehalten wird. 

Letzlich ist der Spinnangler bei seiner (aus dem Verkehr gezogenen ) Lieblingsrute sogar ziemlich zickig |evil::r, etwa so als hätte ihm jemand sein Lieblingsgirl ausgespannt! :q :q


----------



## Pxkxx (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,
Inwiefern lassen sich eigentlich die VT und VHF miteinander vergleichen? Ich habe zur Zeit die VT 75 zu Hause. Bin aber am überlegen, ob ich die VHF 75 aufbauen lassen, weil ich mir einen (noch) strafferen Blank erhoffe. Geht diese straffere Eigenschaft auf Kosten des englischen Drillens? Kann ich mit der VHF die Köder "direkter" aus dem Handgelenk Beschleunigen, so dass die VHF im Vergleich zur VT weniger Energie schluckt(Bin Zalt- Jerker)? Ist die "Bruchproblematik" ,ob selbstverschuldet oder nicht, verbessert worden?
In dem alten Harrsion Therad sind die Infos weit verstreut.  Ich zähle auf eure Hilfe.
P!KE!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



P!ke! schrieb:


> Inwiefern lassen sich eigentlich die VT und VHF miteinander vergleichen?


Vergleichen läßt sich alles, nur bei solchen 2 Extremen braucht man nicht lange überlegen. :m



P!ke! schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Zeit die VT 75 zu Hause. Bin aber am überlegen, ob ich die VHF 75 aufbauen lassen, weil ich mir einen (noch) strafferen Blank erhoffe. Geht diese straffere Eigenschaft auf Kosten des englischen Drillens?


Straffer ist noch untertrieben, und es entfernt stark das englische Drillen, ist eher ein Adrenalin-maximiertes Drillen, aber viel mehr Gewalt auf den Fisch.



P!ke! schrieb:


> Kann ich mit der VHF die Köder "direkter" aus dem Handgelenk Beschleunigen, so dass die VHF im Vergleich zur VT weniger Energie schluckt(Bin Zalt- Jerker)?


Ja, darin ist VHF top. Genauso geht die Anschlagsenergie aus dem Handgelenk auch voll in den Haken + Fisch.



P!ke! schrieb:


> Ist die "Bruchproblematik" ,ob selbstverschuldet oder nicht, verbessert worden?


Ja, wobei die immer mehr in einer Fehleinschätzung bestand. Der Blank ist halt viel schwächer in der Resistenz, als er stark tut, sozusagen ein übermotorisiertes leichtes Fahrzeug, was leicht die Piste verlassen kann. :g




P!ke! schrieb:


> In dem alten Harrsion Therad sind die Infos weit verstreut.  Ich zähle auf eure Hilfe.


Hoffe geholfen zu haben, bis auf das "narrensichere" automatische Drillen der VT, was die VHF nun mal gar nicht kann, würde sie es ja genau tun.


----------



## Pxkxx (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ AngelDet: Sehr präzise Antworten, genau das, was ich mir erhofft hatte. 
Ist die VHF also in Sachen Steifheit im Drill einer entsprechenden Shimano 50-100 Wg zuzuordnen? Wenn sich die VHF zwischen der VT und einer Shimano 50-100 Wg bewegt, ist es meine Rute.


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

_Welche_ Shimano 50-100 Wg??? |kopfkrat

Die sind doch nicht alle gleich.


----------



## J-son (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



P!ke! schrieb:


> [...]Ist die VHF also in Sachen Steifheit im Drill einer entsprechenden Shimano 50-100 Wg zuzuordnen? Wenn sich die VHF zwischen der VT und einer Shimano 50-100 Wg bewegt, ist es meine Rute.



Wie war das jetzt gemeint? Soll es ein ähnliches Blankverhalten sein? Ich würde eher die VHF 45-90g als Vergleich hernehmen, wenn Du sie mit einer "entsprechenden Shimano" vergleichst. Bei ungefähr gleichem WG würde ich der VHF ein weit höheres Rückstellvermögen als der Shimano zuschreiben.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Pxkxx (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Wicked Walley: Ich habe da an eine Antares gedacht.
@ J-son: Eigentlich will ich auf die puffernde Wirkung im Drill hinaus. Das ist mir glänzend Misslungen. Puffert eine VHF 75 im Drill mehr (bei gleichzeitig gegebener Straffheit für die Führung) als eine Antares im Wurfgewichtsbereich von 50-100?
Das sie das englische Drillen nicht behherscht wurde mir ja bereits gesagt, doch versuche ich jetzt das genauer einzuordnen.

Danke für die Anteilnahme!


----------



## J-son (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nach meiner Einschätzung sicher nicht...der Blank will gefordert sein, um eine stärkere Biegung aufzuweisen, und regelmässige Aussteiger vor den Füssen, bzw beim Landen sind zu erwarten, will man nicht in Gefahr laufen den Blank zu stauchen. Ich denke im Gegensatz zu Dir über eine VT in 75g nach, da ich sehr häufig alleine fischen gehe, und o.g. Problem der VHF sich am besten mit freundlicher Unterstützung des Angelkollegen in den Griff bekommen lässt, indem er bei der Landung zuhilfe ist.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Bei ungefähr gleichem WG würde ich der VHF ein weit höheres Rückstellvermögen als der Shimano zuschreiben.




Richtig! Eine VHF 75 hat erheblich mehr Power als etwa die Speedmaster XH (50-100)

Beim Drillen biegt sie sich erst wirklich spät im Handteil, wenn es soweit kommt weiss man das der Fisch gut ist...

Sie ist auch wesentlich sensibler, was kurze Anfasser und Fehlbisse angeht. Letztes Jahr haben wir mal einen Tag gehabt an dem ich gefangen habe wie nichts gutes, mein Kumpel mit der Speedmaster ist verzweifelt weil er die Bisse kaum spürte und fast keinen Fisch haken konnte... (Gleicher Köder / Haken / Montage)

Das Problem beim landen sehe ich nicht, ich bin fast immer alleine los, und konnte dieses Jahr bis jetzt unter anderem 6 Marmorkarpen bis 1,40 allein landen, dazu halt die üblichen Hechte etc., und meiner VHF geht es soweit ich beurteilen kann sehr gut...


----------



## J-son (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Robert hat mich in dem vorbereitenden Gespräch derart auf die Bruchempfindlichkeit bei falscher Handhabung getrimmt, dass ich es vielleicht in der letzten Drillphase und beim Landen mit der Vorsicht etwas übertreibe...aber ich hab's mir jetzt halt angewöhnt, und bekomme automatisch ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn der Winkel zu spitz wird.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Prinzipiell ist das ja auch vollkommen richtig und man muss bei solch filigranen Blanks vorsichtiger sein als bei "Gummistöcken", aber wenn man da ein bisschen aufpasst ist es kein Problem, sondern nur eine etwas umsichtigere Art des Drillens, bei mir klappt das zumindest ohne Einschränkung.


----------



## J-son (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

...darum beneide ich Dich ganz offen. Ich befürchte, dass die hohe Anzahl meiner Drillaussteiger nicht zuletzt mit eben dieser übersteigerten Vorsicht zusammenhängt=(

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> ...darum beneide ich Dich ganz offen. Ich befürchte, dass die hohe Anzahl meiner Drillaussteiger nicht zuletzt mit eben dieser übersteigerten Vorsicht zusammenhängt=(


Hast Du schon gut zusammengezogen, es ist in der Tat so bei der VHF, hatte Schroe letztens auch mal schön geschrieben, und man kann sagen: 
*VHF muss im Drill krumm sein*, dann geht der Drill auch super und erfolgreich über die Bühne. 
Gegen Schnur und Last im (doppelt gemeint!) *rechten* Winkel ist sie auch praktisch unzerbrechlich, da staunt man nur. |bigeyes

Wichtig ist die Vorspannung - bei einer längeren 3m natürlich leichter als bei einer kürzeren machbar  , die die Rute immer in einer Krümmung hält, etwa mindestens Spitze 45grad, dann puffert sie erstklassig. 
Wenn sie gerade wird, kommt diese immense Rückstellungshärte zum tragen, die kann man dann nicht gebrauchen, hat mich auch erstmal vor allem Hechte gekostet, bis ich durch Experimentieren und Erfolge zu richtig hammerharten und dabei sehr sicheren Drills gekommen bin. 

Man muß also eigentlich nur drauf achten, eine gewisse Krümmung selber aus dem Arm heraus ein- und gegenzuhalten, dann arbeitet die Rute wie gewünscht, hat Harrison schon gut und mit etwas Übung beherrschbar gemacht. #6
Ja meiner Meinung nach besser und sicherer als jede andere im Drill, da der Fisch *extrem ruhig* gestellt ist, kein zappeln, flattern und meist nur eine einzige Vollflucht gegen die gekrümmte Rute. Die Rute gibt dem Fisch dermaßen gegen jedes Schütteln, Wackeln eine Antwort auf's Maul, daß die sehr brav ihre Kreise schwimmen, ein ganz eigenes Drillgefühl, meist wirklich Halbkreisschwimmen, wobei ich durchaus wilde zappelige Forellen und Hechte meine! :vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schön geschrieben!

|good:


----------



## fluefiske (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo !
Ich hatte weder eine VHF in der Hand,geschweige denn mit einer gefischt.Wenn ich mir das letzte Post von Det ansehe,würde ich meinen,daß eine VHF auch eine Compoundaktion besitzt.Sie braucht nur etwas mehr Druck,um diese Aktion zu bekommen,das heißt,der Angler muß im Drill aktiver und reaktionsschneller sein,um die Spannung aufrecht zu halten.Liege ich da verkehrt ?

Gruß Erich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nein, eigentlich stimmt das genau #6, wobei sich alle VHF-Blanktypen (insbesondere Längen) dabei etwas unterscheiden, auch bezüglich der eingeschlagenen Progression!

Nur die aufzuwendenden Kräfte "gegen" VHF sind etwas ungewohnt.  
Wie J-son schon festgestellt hatte, anfänglich fehlt einem wahrscheinlich etwas die "Traute", aber irgendwann traut man sich, vor allem wenn einem der Fisch keine andere Wahl läßt. #a
Mein Staunen |bigeyes |kopfkrat wie die doch scheinbar erst so harte Rute dann einen Fisch wirklich beherrschen kann, das hat bis heute nicht aufgehört, trotz 2 Jahren fast nur VHF-Spinnen.

Wie weit das reicht, das zeigt auch der mir unvergessene Bericht von freibadwirt im alten Harrison-Thread, mit seiner VHF150g im BigGame Einsatz. Deswegen hab ich mir dann auch eine zugelegt, schwer begeistert ob der Fähigkeiten, bisher nur leicht zur Anwendung gekommen, aber ich setze noch auf Großköderspinnen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ein Nachtrag noch, beim drüber nachdenken zu VHF und Progression:
Die Art der Progression ist anders als bei anderen Ruten, zuerst gibt es ein Stück wie negative Progression mit abnehmender Härte, und dann erst die, übliche progressiv zunehmende Kraft. Das hat Harrison irgendwie gelöst, merkt man halt deutlich, dass eine leicht gebogene Rute erstmal weicher wird bzw. wirkt als die unbelastete gerade Rute.

Wie genau, das muß ich erstmal ausmessen.


----------



## schroe (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



> Ein Nachtrag noch, beim drüber nachdenken zu VHF und Progression:
> Die Art der Progression ist anders als bei anderen Ruten, zuerst gibt es ein Stück wie negative Progression mit abnehmender Härte, und dann erst die, übliche progressiv zunehmende Kraft. Das hat Harrison irgendwie gelöst, merkt man halt deutlich, dass eine leicht gebogene Rute erstmal weicher wird bzw. wirkt als die unbelastete gerade Rute.



Gut Beschrieben.#6
Die VHF wirkt zunächst recht steif (will man beim Gufi ja auch so haben). Wenn sie gefordert wird, gibt sie erstaunlich leicht nach, bis zu einer bestimmten Grenze. Danach, kurz vor der Parabolik ist sie unnachgiebig kraftvoll. Eigentlich zeigt die Rute ganz deutlich dem Angler, wenn er das Limit erreicht.
Wenn man im Drill, die anfängliche "Steife" des Blanks nicht durch Zug überwindet, geht der Kontakt zum Fisch schnell verloren. Der Blank ist so hochfrequent schnell, das er unter leichtem Zug, wenn dann noch dran der Fisch rüttelt, er eine eigene, schwingende Dynamik entwickelt und sich der Haken leicht lockern kann. 
Hält man den Druck, klebt sie allerdings förmlich im harten Maul eines Räubers (oder eben im Rücken eines Marmormolches:q).

Jason, versuch mal etwas mehr Druck auszuüben. Wenn die Rute sich in der Spitze beginnt, sich in einem engen Radius zu beugen, dann wirds erst gefährlich. 
Wenn der Fisch sich kurz vor der Landung nochmal "aufbäumt", kann man ganz einfach die Rute mit der Hand nachführen und muß die entstehende Kraft nicht einzig im Blank verpuffen lassen. Dann bleibt deine VHF, auch im normalen Alltagsbetrieb unversehrt.

Die Rückstellgeschwindigkeit der VHF ist sehr schnell und kraftvoll. 
Räubern mit weichem Maul, kann sie durchaus den Haken entreissen. Darum würde ich sie nicht gerade zum Forellenfischen nehmen. 
Es gibt allerdings auch eine Fraktion (u.a. Det), die argumentiert dafür, weil die "steife" "Schnelle" den Anhieb "trockener" setzt (aber auch nicht verkehrt).

Für Forelle wär sie mir pers. nichts.

Fürs Gummifischen auf Hecht und Zander aber unersetzlich.


----------



## J-son (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Merci bien für die ausführlich Beschreibungen, so macht die Abkürzung VHF immer mehr Sinn...ab sofort werde ich drauf achten nur noch grössere Fische zu fangen, dann ist auch die Rute nicht mehr unterfordert
Ich befürchte fast, dass die bei uns zu erwartenden Fänge an der 75er eben doch deutlich weniger Spass machen, wenn man eine deutliche Biegung in den Blank bekommt - das war es wohl, was Raubfisch-Fan einige Seiten weiter vorne gemeint hatte.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## schroe (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da hast du Recht. 
"Drillspass" im Sinne einer gebogenen Rute, hat man mit einer leichten Spinne wohl mehr. 
"Verlustfrei drillen", kann man mit der 75iger auch 30cm Zander. Man muß nur den Druck gleichmässig ausüben. Immer und unabhängig von der Fischgröße. 
Für mich ist die 45 und die 75iger in erster Linie ein "Werkzeug", ein "Spezialwerkzeug", welches mir den Grund beschreibt und auch vorsichtige Bisse überträgt.
Die Bisse sind mir pers. schon der erste Schritt zum "Drillspass".

Wenn es mir nur um Spass im Drill geht, greife ich zu anderem Gerät,.......hänge dann aber keine Gummifische an den Karabiner.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

|good:


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Um mal das Thema Schwerpunkt aus den Gewichtthread anzureißen. Kann man im Vorfeld den Schwerpunkt berechnen? - Also wieviel Kontergewicht man braucht, damit der Schwerpunkt bei der Rolle liegt.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dat geit!


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Aha und wie?

Dafür muss ich ja eigendlich alles wissen und schätzen. Gewicht der Ringe, des Korks und alles (der Rollenhalter ist ja eh zentral, vermutlich vernachlässigbar). Dann müsste ich das gesicht der Bindungen + Lack schätzen. Gewicht der Rolle und dem Rest vom Griff.

Problem, dann müsste ich bei Bedarf eines Kontergewichtes ein zweites mal bestellen, weil ich nicht weiß wie schwer der Krempel ist.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> vorausetzung ist aber das die rute soweit fertig aufgebaut ist ...



Super... dann kann ich das auch gleich ausprobieren :m Sollte schneller gehen als das Rechnen.


----------



## Chrizzi (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> kommt drauf an was man besser kann |supergri|supergri #h



Ähm ja.. Vermutlich wird es an beiden nicht scheitern, wenn ich erstmal raus hab, wie ich das berechnen soll. Nur da ich eh nur eine Rolle drann, zumindestens geplant. Daher sollte das eben mal ausprobieren schneller gehen als groß zu rechnen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also messen müßte schon genauer und exakter gehen, dann kann man auch noch rechnen für ein Kontergewicht. Richtig fein austarieren muß man auch mit der vorgesehenen Rolle, gleich schwere ändern dann nichts.

Wenn man einen Drehpunkt definiert hat, ist es eigentlich sehr einfach von der Rechnung her. Zuerst sollte man aber wirklich die Abtriebskraft des Vorderteils zum Drehpunkt ermitteln. Das kann man z.B. mit einer Federwaage, oder einer Schnur mit Klemmblei, einer improvisierten Waageschaukel. Auf jeden Fall kann man das ausmessen, sofern man Wiegewerkzeug hat. 

Ich denke da noch über eine variabel ansetzbare Meßachse nach, die das genauer macht als de Rute auf dem Finger rumturnen zu lassen, aber eigentlich geht das auch. Gewichte hinten dran (s.o.), bis exakt ausbalanciert, und DANN kann man danach ein einzelnes Gegengewicht aus einem Tiroler-Blei, Olivenblei etc. nehmen und auf das Gewicht schnitzen. 

Der Drehpunkt hängt aber vom Greifen des Anglers ab, ist individuell und sollte exakt bedacht werden. Je weiter vorne jemand greift, um so einfacher hilft natürlich die Rolle mit, weil sie weiter hinten hängt.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da hab ich nicht dran gedacht, mit dem Rollenwechsel, wirds natürlich kompliziert.
Zumindest wenn die Rollen nicht das gleiche Gewicht haben.
Dann musste Schieberrringe haben, aber wer will sowas an der Spinnrute haben??

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die einzig wirklich gute Lösung ist ja die mit den wechselbaren Endgewichten, in 5g oder 10g Schritten. Edelstahlscheiben und 8mm Bolzen hab ich schon liegen, aber das passende konische Stück zum sauberen Einsetzen eines Gewinde fehlt mir noch, bzw. die Drehmaschine dafür. Wird wohl leider noch dauern, aber das wärs! :m

Als wechselnder "Vorne+Mittengreifer" bin ich wiederum auch weniger auf die Balancierung angewiesen, als ein reiner "Mittengreifer" am Rollenfuß.


----------



## taxel (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

demnächst baue ich meine erste Spinne auf. Deswegen lese ich die Ausbalancierungsdiskussion mit einigem Interesse. Spricht irgendwas gegen folgende Überlegung:

Ich halte die Rute am Rollenfuss. Also ist der Rollenfuss auch der "Drehpunkt" der Kombo. Das Gewicht der Rolle dürfte doch in der Nähe des "Drehpunktes" für die Balance der Rute eher unwichtig sein? Ob ich dort eine Rolle mit 250, 300 oder 350 Gramm anbringe, sollte einigermaßen egal sein. Je weiter ein Gewicht vom "Drehpunkt" entfernt ist, um so größer ist sein Einfluß auf die Balance. Wichtig für die Balance ist das Ausgleichsgewicht am Ende der Rute?

Also werde ich mir ein Stück Blei so zurechtschnitzen, dass es die Rute mit Rolle ausbalanciert. Ggf. experementiere ich auch noch etwas mit der Platzierung des Rollenhalters.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Slotti (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ taxel

genauso sehe ich das auch  Wenn du die Rute an der Rolle greifst ist dieses der Drehpunkt und somit der Ort wo deine Rute in der Balance sein sollte.

Was sich bewährt hat ist die Rute ggf. komplett fertig zu bauen bis auf die Endkappe, dann schraubst du deine Rolle dran und probierst aus. Falls dir die Rute zu kopflastig sein sollte kannst du Gegengewichte in Form von Blei oder Edelstahlstücken mit Klebeband umwickeln und hinten ins Handteil schieben bis es mit provisorisch aufgesteckter Endkappe paßt, anschließend Gewichte und Endkappe mit Kleber fixieren, Fertig.

#hSlotti


----------



## taxel (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

hmmm ... Ist nun das Rollengewicht von größerer Bedeutung oderbei gleichem Gewicht sogar das Rollenmodell? ;+

Ich werde es einfach ausprobieren |rolleyes

Gruß

Axel


----------



## taxel (22. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schei§e. Da muss ich ja noch eine Rolle kaufen, bevor ich den Griff montiere. Da fühle ich mich jetzt aber unter Druck gesetzt. Ich dachte die Rollenentscheidung hätte noch Zeit ...

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



taxel schrieb:


> Schei§e. Da muss ich ja noch eine Rolle kaufen, bevor ich den Griff montiere. Da fühle ich mich jetzt aber unter Druck gesetzt. Ich dachte die Rollenentscheidung hätte noch Zeit ...


Lass Dich nicht drängen. Mach die Endkappe nicht so bombenfest, dann kannst Du mit Rolle, so wie Slotti schreibt, nochmal nachtarieren, ist doch kein Problem. :m


----------



## taxel (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt hab ich die Ringe und den Griff getapt. Fühlt sich guuuut an, die Rute. Als nächstes werde ich meine Rollen durchprobieren. Mal sehen was passt.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Slotti (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute ,

bei einem Besuch letzte Woche bei Rutenbau Hellbrück , hat mir Jörg einen frisch eingetroffenen Spin/Gufi Blank gezeigt, leider ist der Hersteller bzw der Name des Blanks unbekannt 
Wie das nunmal so ist konnte ich nicht anders und hab das Teil mitgenommen weil ich die Verarbeitung und Eigenschaften des Blanks so bisher noch nicht gesehen hatte und mich natürlich gleich ans bauen gemacht.
Vorgestern hat sie dann die letzte Lackierung bekommen und heute abend gehts damit zum gufieren an die Saar, kanns kaum erwarten wie sich das Teil fischen läßt.

Hier mal ein paar Daten und Fotos der Rute.

Blank: CTS EST 9 Fuß WfG 45-90gr. (realistisch 30-70 gr.)
Preis: € 139,-
Durchmesser: Spitze 2,2mm Handteil: 11,8mm
Ringe : Fuji SIC 6+1 Leitring 25 SVSG rest 20-8 LVSG
Gewicht Blank : 80gr.
Gewicht fertige Rute: 202 gr. hierzu ist zu sagen das die Rute aufgrund des sehr geringen Eigengewichts und der leichten Griffmontage leider kopflastig geworden ist aus diesem Grund mußte ich gute 50 gr. Kontergewicht im Handteil unterbringen damit ich eine ausbalancierte Rute habe. Mit 202 gr. ist es trotzdem noch ein Leichtgewicht, man kann sich ja ausrechnen wo die Rute ohne liegen würde!!!

Die Rute ist sehr dünn und sehr schnell (schneller als VT und BP) und hat eine Blankoptik wie die Blechpeitsche (gleiche Farbe , gleich Maserung). Zur Köderführung, Wurfverhalten und mit viel Glück zum Drillverhalten kann ich auf Wunsch heute abend bzw morgen früh noch was sagen.


http://img509.*ih.us/img509/2995/htwg0.jpg

http://img520.*ih.us/img520/1075/vbhy3.jpg

http://img257.*ih.us/img257/8162/rglm1.jpg



@ Denni_Lo ja eine gewisse optische Ähnlichkeit mit deiner VHF läßt sich nicht abstreiten. :vik:

Grüße Slotti


----------



## peterws (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



taxel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> demnächst baue ich meine erste Spinne auf. Deswegen lese ich die Ausbalancierungsdiskussion mit einigem Interesse. Spricht irgendwas gegen folgende Überlegung:
> 
> ...



Sich am Rollenfußpunkt zwecks Ausbalancierung zu orientieren ist sicherlich nicht falsch, aber man sollte auch in Betracht ziehen wie man die Rute fischt, bzw. wo man sie greift. Ich halte meine Gufi-Rute gerne am Vorgriff fest. Und nimm's nicht zu genau beim ausbalancieren ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> leider ist der Hersteller bzw der Name des Blanks unbekannt
> Wie das nunmal so ist konnte ich nicht anders und hab das Teil mitgenommen


Ja, Mark, so ist das öfter! #h
Geht mir so, wenn ich was interessantes sehe/lese und dann haben muss.
Dummerweise hat man dann nur ein Sample, weiß aber nichts über den genauen Typ und Herkunft. Ich habe eine ganze lange Reihe Ruten und tw. Blanks so, wo ich eben auch den Hersteller nicht kenne. Da ist nur insofern tragisch, als man eben keine E-Teile und keine Varianten bekommen kann. 
Fischen geht damit aber gut, vor allem das Geschmack-dran-finden, für mich inzwischen das wichtigste, denn bei tausenden Blanks den persönlich am besten gefallenden zu finden ist eine wahre Sysiphus-Aufgabe, ein wahrer Augias-Stall mit dem Durcheinander und den Ungenauigkeiten bei den Blanks und Typangaben, :g ihrer ungefähren Beschreibung, die keine Abgrenzung verschiedener BLanks zulässt. |rolleyes

Bei einigen Ruten kommt man im Laufe der Zeit aber dahinter, immer wieder filtern und bedarfsweise nachbohren, irgendwann lichtet sich das Dunkel! #6

Ich bin auf den Bericht zum Fischen gespannt.

Ist der Blank unter der Klarschicht lackiert, etwas dunkelgrau+metallicstipsen, also nicht nur natur-klar?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



peterws schrieb:


> Sich am Rollenfußpunkt zwecks Ausbalancierung zu orientieren ist sicherlich nicht falsch, aber man sollte auch in Betracht ziehen wie man die Rute fischt, bzw. wo man sie greift. Ich halte meine Gufi-Rute gerne am Vorgriff fest. Und nimm's nicht zu genau beim ausbalancieren ...


Peter, das ist ein entscheidender Punkt, die Vornegriffträger  haben mit der Balance deutlich weniger Probleme, weil die Rolle halt weiter hinten gegenzieht.
Die Extremisten sind die Rollenfußhalter, nur ein oder zwei Finger vor dem Rollenfuß, da wirkt einer Kopflastigkeit wenig entgegen, daher -> mehr balancieren. Das kann man nicht über einen Kamm scheren. #d


----------



## Slotti (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Detlef,

nein da ist nix mit Metallic, ist nur Natur klar lackiert, sieht optisch wirklich aus wie die BP.


----------



## ivo (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Slotti,

konntest du mal die Abmessungen des Griffs einstellen.
Wie lang ist der Vorgriff, die zwei geteilten Untergriffe und die Gesamtlänge des Untergriffs?
Danke.


----------



## Slotti (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Ivo

Grifflänge bis zum RH sind 35cm, das untere Duplonstück hat 12,5cm das vorm RH 8cm und der kleine Knubbel hat 3cm.

Noch kurz ein paar Worte zur Rute. Das Wurfgewicht würde ich nach unten korrigieren auf ca 50-60gr. Den Idealbereich sehe ich von 7-8cm gufis mit 7gr. Kopf bis zu 10-11cm gufis mit 10-17 gr. Köpfen. Mit 7gr Köpfen vermittelt sie ein wesentlich besseres Ködergefühl als zb die BP mit diesen Ködern auch mit 11cm Gummi und 10 gr. Kopf ist sie noch ein ticken besser. Die Rute ist zwar schnell (stellt wunderbar zurück) aber auch bedingt durch den doch eher filigranen Blank beim fischen eine ecke weicher als zb die BP oder VHF. Ich hatte das große Glück gleich beim ersten ausführen einen guten Zander damit zu fangen : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2139593&postcount=1885

und dabei entfaltet die Rute dann erst richtig ihre Qualität , den Anhieb zu setzen war einfach genial mit einem pfeifen schnellt die Rute nach oben und man hat sofort sehr guten Kontakt zum Fisch und die Aktion wird parabolisch. Das weichere Rückrat hat jetzt spürbare vorteile, man spürt sein gegenüber sehr gut und die Spitze federt die Kopfstöße wunderbar weg, trotzdem stecken noch massig Kraftreserven in der Rute.
Es fällt mir auch immer schwer so etwas zu beschreiben, jede Rute fischt sich wieder anders und hat in dem einen oder anderen Moment Vorteile gegenüber einer anderen.

Unterm Strich würde ich sagen eine gute Alternative zur VHF

Grüße Slotti


----------



## Denni_Lo (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ Denni_Lo ja eine gewisse optische Ähnlichkeit mit deiner VHF läßt sich nicht abstreiten. :vik:
> 
> Grüße Slotti



Ja man kan die Ansätze erkennen :m :m 

Glückwunsch zu dem Stecken, sehr gut gewerden #6


----------



## ivo (1. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Slotti,

danke für die Infos.#6

Der Griff gefällt mir. Mein nächste Rute wird etwas ähnliches bekommen.:q


----------



## Markus18 (3. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nu, dann will ich auch mal.
Vorstellen möchte ich mein neues Traumspielzeug.

Blank:          CMW Spin System 3, 2,67 M, 5-60 Gramm
Rollenhalter:  Fuji DPS
Ringe:          Fuji Titan Doppelsteg 5+1
Gewicht:      170 Gramm. 22 ST, 148 HT.

Zum Blank selber tu ich mal nichts mehr sagen, da ich finde WickedWalleye hat das schon sehr gut getroffen.
Die Aussparung am Griff ist von einer Speedmaster Bass abgeschaut und ist vom Rutenbauer gut umgesetzt worden.
Gefischt wird die Rute mit einer 3000er Stella und mit ihr ist der Drehpunkt genau an der Aussparung.Das Ganze hat dann ein Gesamtgewicht von 420 Gramm und ist traumhaft zu fischen.

Aber ich denke Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Markus!

Schönes interessantes Stück geworden! und gute Fotos, so sieht man wirklich was! #6
Wurde auch von CMW aufgebaut? Die Korkschleifarbeit gefällt mir, muss nicht immer so ein Fakir-Skeletor sein!


----------



## Markus18 (3. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hallo Markus!
> 
> Schönes interessantes Stück geworden! und gute Fotos, so sieht man wirklich was! #6
> Wurde auch von CMW aufgebaut? Die Korkschleifarbeit gefällt mir, muss nicht immer so ein Fakir-Skeletor sein!



Danke für die Blumen.
Ja, die Rute ist von C.Weckesser aufgebaut worden und das ganze in einer Woche !!!#6


----------



## maesox (3. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

*Hallo Markus,*

*sehr schön geworden,absolut klasse!!! #6#6*

*So habe ich mir mein Griffstück auch vorgestellt!! Das mit dem Loch im Kork für den "direkten Kontakt" ist ne gute Idee!!!*

*Aaaaaaber zuerst muß mein Blank eintreffen! Die Gedanken macht man sich natürlich vorher schon!!|rolleyes*



*Viele Grüße*
*Matze*


----------



## Pikepauly (3. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch zur Neuen Rute!
Hat er wie immer top gebaut.
Viel Spass damit.


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Markus:

sehr guter Stecken, darf man fragen was die gekostet hat? Die Stella past wunderbar. Allzeit Petri


----------



## Slotti (4. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

sehr schön geworden #6

der Blank wirkt im Handteil doch recht kräftig , könntest du den Blankdurchmesser unten zwischen den beiden Korkgriffen mal messen und durchgeben?

Grüße Slotti


----------



## peterws (4. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Markus18
Sehr schick dieser geteilte Korkgriff. Denke grade auch über einen ähnlichen Split-Grip Aufbau nach, daher würden mich die Griffabmessungen (Längen und Dicken) sehr interessieren.

@all
Was haltet ihr von der Hakenösenposition "unter dem Blank", wie es an Markus Rute der Fall ist? Ich denke ein großer eingehängter Einzelhaken würde hier mit der Spitze oder dem Wiederhaken deutlich seitlich am Blank scheuern. Ich möchte hier nicht den Sinn und Zweck oder Unsinn von Hakenösen allgemein erörtern, da hane ich mir schon meine Meinung pro Hakenöse gebildet, es geht mir nur um Position und ggf. damit zusammenhängend Modell der Öse.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Habe meine Hakenösen auch da, sehe kein Problem... Eventuell Kratzer am Lack? Ich habe die Rute zum Angeln, nicht für die Vitrine... An meiner Jerkrute z.B. mit ja auch recht kräftigen Haken sieht das genauso aus, kann aber keine Probleme feststellen...

CU Stefan


----------



## Markus18 (4. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> @Markus:
> 
> sehr guter Stecken, darf man fragen was die gekostet hat? Die Stella past wunderbar. Allzeit Petri


 
Zum Preis will ich mal nix genaues sagen aber die Rute ist mit der Rolle schon verdammt gut ausgewogen.




Slotti schrieb:


> sehr schön geworden #6
> 
> der Blank wirkt im Handteil doch recht kräftig , könntest du den Blankdurchmesser unten zwischen den beiden Korkgriffen mal messen und durchgeben?
> 
> Grüße Slotti



Blankdurchmesser unten zwischen den beiden Korkgriffen: 13,5 mm



peterws schrieb:


> @Markus18
> Sehr schick dieser geteilte Korkgriff. Denke grade auch über einen ähnlichen Split-Grip Aufbau nach, daher würden mich die Griffabmessungen (Längen und Dicken) sehr interessieren.



Oberes Griffstück : Länge 80mm, dickste Stelle 25mm, dünnste Stelle 21mm
Mittleres Stück : Länge 100mm,dickste Stelle 26mm, dünnste Stelle 21mm
Endstück Länge 115 mm, dickste Stelle 27mm, dünnste Stelle 21mm
"Blank-es" Zwischenstück : 100 mm


LG M.G.#h


----------



## peterws (5. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die präzisen Auskünfte! Mein nächster Griffaufbau wird sehr ähnlich, war mir bzgl. der Abmessungen noch nicht so sicher, aber jetzt habe ich eine Vorstellung.
Ausgewogen ... find ich gut.


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin!


Geil geworden! Der C. W. ist echt begnadet!

Endlich mal jemandmit dem ich ins Schwärmen über diesen Blank kommen kann! #h|supergri

Kann es etwas Besseres geben? Meine Vorstellungskraft reicht dafür nicht aus. Ist wirklich in vielen Belangen ein Objekt, das viele Eigenschaften in sich vereint, die mir bisher bei Ruten immer sehr wiedersprüchlich erschienen. Und es ist wirklich so - man hat zwei Ruten in einer. 

@Slotti: Ja, das HT ist rel. massiv und dick (aber immer noch flexibel), die Spitze aber sehr dünn. Der Konus ist einfach extrem. Wenn ich hier Beschreibungen von der VHF lese trifft es aber auch auf den SIII-Blank ziemlich gut zu. Wobei ich glaube daß die Bandbreite an Ködergewicht höher sein dürfte. Das Rückgrat dürfte jedenfalls auch mit recht großen Fischen fertig werden. Würde das ja gerne mal testen, aber ich fang nix! |supergri Danke btw für's Mitgefühl. |supergri

Ich würde das WG mittlerweile für mich mit 6-50g festmachen, statt 5-60g. Dann passt's aber.


----------



## Slotti (5. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

sah auf den Fotos schlimmer aus als es ist 13,5mm ist noch absolut ok finde ich, wenn alles klappt werd ich die im November bei CMW mal ordentlich befummeln.

Mitgefühl kein Thema |wavey: aber wenns bei mir mal nicht läuft leidest dann auch gefälligst mit mir


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Mitgefühl kein Thema |wavey: aber wenns bei mir mal nicht läuft leidest dann auch gefälligst mit mir



Schaun mer mal, ob das nochmal nötig wird.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich würde das WG mittlerweile für mich mit 6-50g festmachen, statt 5-60g. Dann passt's aber.


Damm wird der Vergleich zur "dickspitzigen" blauen VHF-30 aber wirklich interessant , für die habe ich gestern ein gut nutzbares werfbares WG von 10-50g mit Wobblern ausprobiert, nur arbeitet die genau anders herum: 
Starke straffe Spitze, wirklich C-Biegekurve und sehr dünnes, fast schon zart wirkendes HT. 
Eine weichspitzige Rute mit derben dicken HT (in Dim. wie Spinsystem) hatte ich direkt im A-B-Vergleich, das sind schon Unterschiede |uhoh:, muß man sich beim Werfen direkt umstellen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Det,


also die SIII wirft im unteren WG-bereich schon recht weit, per Unterhandwurf hab ich meine kleinen 6cm Salmo Hornets schon öfters unfreiwillig ins Gebüsch befördert. :q

Ich find auch mittlerweile, das man mit ihr recht ansprechend wobbeln kann, trotz (oder gerade weil?) turbostraffer Spitze. ist eben sehr, sehr fein. Erkennt man schon daran, daß man noch sehr gut spürt, wie ein 2er Mepps arbeitet.

Besonders gut gehen so Jerk-Wobbler wie der Lake-Walker, auch Sensibelchen wie den 4-Play-Lip ohne Tauschschaufel kann man ganz ansprechend führen.


----------



## Shez (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi zusammen, wollte mich mal kurtz als "interessierterMitleser" zu erkennen geben Versuche mich gerade in der Materie etwas zu belesen was ja in diesem schoinen Thread gut möglich ist.

Btw. habe gestern zu einem Rutenbauer in Hamburg kontakt aufgenommen der sowohl die VHF Blanks als auch einige von cmw kannte. Er sprach dabei auch einen rel. neuen Blank aus Australien an " CTS Spin" nennt er sich. Ich werde mir einige Blanks nächste Woche ansehen. Bin schon recht gespannt die Teile mal in die Finger zu bekommen#6

Ach bevor ich es vergesse... Wallleye u.a berichteten ja von dem CMW III Spin Blank. Ich konnte auf der Internetseite im Katalog nur den CMW II Spinn entdecken. Muss ich zum Augenarzt oder steht der wirklich nirgends auf der Liste?

Gruß Mario


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Doch, der steht da, mußte nur richtig (langsam ) suchen.
Unter Rutenbau/Blanks 2.Seite gleich hinter der System2, und nicht mit den anderen Spin-XY verwechseln.  
Infos zu CTS und weiterführendes findest Du auch bei Alex Schlager auf rutenbau.at .

Ich finde es klasse, das es soviele verschiedene durchaus untereinander konkurrenzfähige Blanks aktuell gibt! #6
Eine VHF taugt z.B. eigentlich nur für den M - MH - H Bereich bei unser Süßwasserangelei, das läßt noch einige Lücken für andere Blanks.


----------



## Slotti (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Shez

hab die Blanks auf der Rutenbauer Seite gesehen ich geh mal ganz stark davon aus das meiner : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2138502&postcount=251

auch ein CTS EST Spin Blank ist, da sie von dem gleichen Großhändler kommen.

Bezeichnung: 
*CTS Blanks EST Spin “Extra Slim Taper“ Bleistift dünner Blank mit einer sehr schnellen Aktion*

Nur ist meiner ein 30-70gr. den der Hamburger Rutenbauer zumindest nicht auf seiner HP hat.

Edit: CTS sitzt aber in Neuseeland

|wavey:Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist doch schon mal ein Fortschritt #6, Noname wird CTS ! 

Und: Man müßte nur noch rausbekommen, ob die Twisterpeitsche und die Adrenalin nicht auch dort her kommen. :g


----------



## ivo (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Shez

Hier mal die Spin System III als Blank: 

http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...9&CatId=103&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=


und als fertige Rute:

http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...96&CatId=27&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=


----------



## rainer1962 (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

jow und CTS ist nicht der teuerste Blank ;-)
und in meinen Augen eine Allroundspinne ;-)


----------



## Pikepauly (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Twisterpeitsche vieleicht.
Aber die Adrenalin nicht.
Sonst hätten einige kräftig gelogen.


----------



## Slotti (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@zanderfetischist

der CTS EST Spin ist eher Gummirute als Allround Spinne , gibt aber noch einige andere Modelle


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Pauly: Die eigene Beschreibung von J.G. zur Adrenalin liest sich aber 1a wie die Beschreibung von bassking zur TP, und der Vergleich von mad incl. Bilder zur BP und TP zeigt den selben Unterschied wie J.G. den Unterschied Adrenalin zu BP beschreibt.
Definitiv kommen TP und Adrenalin nicht von Hastings/Graphite, da sind sich alle einig. Aber haben definitiv Dualhelix alias DHX.
Jetzt stellt slotti auch noch fest und liefert ein sample, dass CTS richtige GuFi-Peitschen bauen und liefern kann, sogar vielfältig, und CTS wirbt mit einer Helical-Bauweise auf ihren Seiten.
Was folgt daraus?


----------



## Shez (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jauuuu !!! Er sagte auch Neuseeland ...im nachhinein fällts mir wieder ein.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Slotti (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

zur Adrenalin

@ Det als ich diesen Blank zum ersten mal in der Hand hatte kam mir der gleiche Gedanke das die Cebbra Adrenalin aus der gleichen Schmiede kommen könnte....

bei einem tel. Gespräch mit Mrs Hastings vor ca 3 Monaten habe ich sie auf die Skyblade von Cebbra angesprochen denn diese wird ja im Netz noch vielfach als Hastings Blank bzw als BP Nachfolger "beworben". Sie meinte Hastings hätte bis vor ca 1,5 Jahren die Blanks für Cebbra produziert es sei der German Catfish mit einem höheren anderen Modulus!? Cebbra würde die Blanks aber jetzt sonstwo fertigen lassen...so die Auskunft von Magaly Hastings. Somit bleibt weiterhin genug Spielraum zum spekulieren   

Ich hatte vor kurzem noch eine Cebbra Adrenalin in der Hand, diese verträgt locker die angegeben 100gr. Der CTS EST in 60-120gr. kommt dieser Rute erstaunlich nahe nur ist der EST erheblich dünner  

#h Slotti


----------



## Pikepauly (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Daraus folgt, daß einige zumindest geschwindelt haben.


----------



## maesox (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wir wollen doch mal nichts unterstellen!! ;-)))


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dieser Thread ist einfach klasse!
#6
Aus heißer Luft, einem Blank ohne Name und irgendwelchen Mutmaßungen wird ein CTS Blank. :vik:   Ich als Rutenteileweiterverkäufer würde wohl sofort CTS und nicht Geheimblank schreien, wenn es sich um einen solchen handeln würde.
Vielleicht ist trotzdem was dran.
Die bei CTS kommen mit ihrer hypermodernen und neuen Technologie wohl nicht so klar. Vielleicht werden die Blanks ja noch nach der alten Technologie gebaut. Zu 0-1% können wir sicher sein, dass es sich um einen solchen handelt.

@ Angeldet: Wie erkennt man einen "Doppelhelix-Blank"?
Gentest?


----------



## Slotti (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin mir zu 99% sicher das es der CTS EST ist, ganz einfach weil das zeitlich mit der Erscheinung der Blanks 100% zusammenpaßt und die angegeben Daten (die ich mir zwischenzeitlich besorgt habe) sowie der Großhändler übereinstimmen, warum mir mein Rutenbauer den Hersteller sowie Typ nich nennen konnte oder wollte bleibt sein Geheimnis 

und im übrigen war von geheim nie die rede sondern nur von unbekannt....

Mich hats auch gestört das ich nicht wußte was ich da habe , gut ist er aber auch ohne Name.

und wenn du dich so gut auskennst warum plauderst nicht mal bischen aus dem Nähkästchen?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Slotti: Wenn du dir durch deine Recherche zu 99% sicher bist, dann wird es wohl so sein. Ich habe inzwischen gelesen, dass du sehr intensiv nachforschst und sogar das persönliche Gespräch mit dem Hersteller suchst. Mehr kann man wohl nicht erwarten.
Es ist für mich kaum vorstellbar, was du für einen Aufwand wegen so einer Angel treibst.

Es gibt leider in Deutschland viele (Geheimnis)-Krämer unter Rutenteileweiterverkäufern. 

Ich würde gerne noch weiter schreiben, doch müsste ich dazu intensiv suchen um die Aussagen zu der neuen Technologie und deren Ergebnisse wieder zu finden. Ich bin aber gerade am Binden, denn ich mag Binden. Daher reicht die Zeit jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Eine Frage noch an die Genetik- und DNA-Experten:
Habt ihr schon mal die VT120 mit der Twisterpeitsche verglichen?
Ich hatte den Twisterblank mal in der Hand. Sehr dicke Spitze, ganz andere Aktion als die Blechpeitsche. Kaum Gemeinsamkeiten - bis auf die Zylinder- bzw. Kegelforum.


----------



## Slotti (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Es ist für mich kaum vorstellbar, was du für einen Aufwand wegen so einer Angel treibst.
> 
> Es gibt leider in Deutschland viele (Geheimnis)-Krämer unter Rutenteileweiterverkäufern.



1. weils mir Spass macht und mich Interessiert  Rutenbau und das drumherum hat für mich den gleichen Stellenwert wie die Angelei ansich, zwar bischen GaGa aber Spass machts trotzdem. 

2. Kann ich so bestätigen.

Dann noch viel Spass beim Binden....


----------



## maesox (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Seeeeehr interessant dieser Thread!! Macht nur weiter so!!!!!!! ;-))

@Slotti

GaGa ist klasse!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Dann noch viel Spass beim Binden...




Danke!
Ich binde gerade Äschenfliegen:

http://img373.*ih.us/img373/4343/cmwurmgr2dh4.jpg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon mal die VT120 mit der Twisterpeitsche verglichen?
> Ich hatte den Twisterblank mal in der Hand. Sehr dicke Spitze, ganz andere Aktion als die Blechpeitsche. Kaum Gemeinsamkeiten - bis auf die Zylinder- bzw. Kegelforum.


Eine TP hatte ich noch nicht am Wickel , aber eine BP und eine gleichlange VT120. Die Fähigkeiten der VT120 überdecken sogar die der BP, nur eben ein anderes Feeling. Netto-Blankgewichte sind laut CMW-Liste sogar auch gleich. 
Den Vergleich incl. Fotos, Biegekurven und Daten zu BP und TP hatte mad hier mal vor ca. 2 Jahren im Forum in einem Thread gezogen #6, 
[da isser: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69117&highlight=Blechpeitsche+Twisterpeitsche]
danach war auch endlich Ruhe mit der Aufregung, stimmt alles überein, auch mit Deiner Beschreibung. Die VT120 ist sicher sogar der TP ähnlicher als der BP, aber eine ganz andere Machart halt.

Und sehen kann man das Dual-Helix am Blank von Hastings nicht, das taucht nicht so auf wie ein Kevlar, Flash oder Diaflash-Blank, die es auch schon einige Zeit gibt. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass einige alternative Verstärkungsverfahren inzwischen entstanden sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich binde gerade Äschenfliegen:


Schöne Zuckmückenlarve! #6


----------



## Slotti (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ich binde gerade Äschenfliegen:
> 
> http://img373.*ih.us/img373/4343/cmwurmgr2dh4.jpg



sieht nett aus #6

ABER:

Es ist für mich kaum vorstellbar, was du für einen Aufwand wegen so einer Fliege treibst. |wavey:

sorry aber der mußte jetzt sein


----------



## Pikepauly (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kann man sone Fliege nicht auch kaufen?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> @ Angeldet: Wie erkennt man einen "Doppelhelix-Blank"?
> Gentest?





Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch an die Genetik- und DNA-Experten:
> Habt ihr schon mal die VT120 mit der Twisterpeitsche verglichen?
> Ich hatte den Twisterblank mal in der Hand. Sehr dicke Spitze, ganz andere Aktion als die Blechpeitsche. Kaum Gemeinsamkeiten - bis auf die Zylinder- bzw. Kegelforum.






AngelDet schrieb:


> Eine TP hatte ich noch nicht am Wickel , aber eine BP und eine gleichlange VT120. Die Fähigkeiten der VT120 überdecken sogar die der BP, nur eben ein anderes Feeling. Netto-Blankgewichte sind laut CMW-Liste sogar auch gleich.
> Den Vergleich incl. Fotos, Biegekurven und Daten zu BP und TP hatte mad hier mal vor ca. 2 Jahren im Forum in einem Thread gezogen #6, danach war auch endlich Ruhe mit der Aufregung, stimmt alles überein, auch mit Deiner Beschreibung. Die VT120 ist sicher sogar der TP ähnlicher als der BP, aber eine ganz andere Machart halt.
> 
> Und sehen kann man das Dual-Helix am Blank von Hastings nicht, das taucht nicht so auf wie ein Kevlar, Flash oder Diaflash-Blank, die es auch schon einige Zeit gibt. Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, dass einige alternative Verstärkungsverfahren inzwischen entstanden sind.




Achso, ich dachte du würdest alle der genannten Blanks kennen.
Für mich sieht ein Blechpeitschenblank auch so aus wie jeder handelsübliche Carbonblank. Ok, da sind wir uns einig. Es hatte sich für mich so angehört, als ob du ein Unterscheidungsmerkmal gefunden hättest.

Vielleicht reicht starkes Licht, ich denke aber nicht.
In Prinzip ist das mit dem DNA-Carbon doch nur ne Marketingsache.
Die Blanks unterscheiden sich nicht, keiner kann einen Unterschied feststellen und brechen tun die Blanks wie andere auch, nämlich fast nie.

Was ich damit meine: Man könnte einem jeden billigen Chinablank mit den Maßen der BP unterschieben. Der Kunde wäre glücklich und fertig.

Zurück aber zur TP, die du nicht kennst:
Die TP hat nicht diese amerikanische Aktion wie die BP.
Sie hat eine englische VT-Aktion, also progressiv-parabolisch.
Ich konnte außer der Farbe (VT120 - rotbraun, TP - grau) keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Wer das kann, soll ihn bitte nennen, bitte aber keine Infos von Dichtern.


@ Slotti: Danke für deine netten Worte, auch wenn du es wahrscheinlich nicht so meinst. Du hast aber Recht. Es ist ein unglaublicher Aufwand, allein die Planung und Entwicklung dieser neuartigen Bindeweise verschlingt sehr viel Zeit. Vom Binden einer fertigen Fliege ganz zu schweigen.

@ Angeldet: Gott sei Dank gibt es noch keine Mücken, die aus Mückenlarven dieser Größe schlüpfen. Würde es sowas geben, wäre man am Wasser in höchster Lebensgefahr (bei Stechmückenlarven in dieser Größe).

@ Pikepauly: Nä!


----------



## Tisie (23. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen sowie wie in der Vergangenheit auch auszugsweise die anderen Harisson & Co. Threads. Sehr interessant, aber trotzdem bleiben noch ein paar Fragen offen.

Die VHF wird ja als DIE Gummirute angepriesen, aber das werden viele andere Ruten auch und die Vielfalt bei den Fertigruten zum Angeln mit Gummiködern am Jigkopf zeigt, wie unterschiedlich die Ansichten und Geschmäcker bez. der optimalen Aktion und dem realen WG sind.

Ich habe inzwischen festgestellt, daß - ganz pauschal gesagt - eine härtere/straffere Rute eine bessere Bisserkennung und -verwandlung beim Guffieren bietet, als eine weichere Rute. Nun erkaufen sich aber viele Ruten diese Eigenschaft mit einer mehr oder weniger ausgeprägten Spitzenaktion. Und selbst erstaunlich straffe Ruten mit einem guten Rückgrat haben oft eine recht sensible Spitze, die die Impulse beim Anzupfen des Köders und bei der Bisserkennung zu stark wegpuffern. Und durch das steife Rückgrat bleibt oft auch der Drillspaß auf der Strecke.

Meine nächste Rute stelle ich mir deshalb so vor:

- steife Spitze
- hohe Rückstellgeschwindigkeit
- progressive Aktion

Davon verspreche ich mir bei guter Bisserkennung und -verwertung ein gutes Drillverhalten, d.h. Fluchten werden gut wegegpuffert. Gibt es so eine Rute/Blank überhaupt? Wenn ja, welche? AngelDet hat ja mehrfach angedeutet, daß die 9' VHFs ähnlich ausgelegt sind oder habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden? Bei den Fertigruten geht die Shimano Diaflash in die Richtung, aber das ist sicher auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß, oder?!

Mal so als Idee: Wie wäre es, die Aktionen der verschiedenen Rutenmodelle mit unterschiedlicher Belastung mal zu fotografieren und in einem extra Thread zu sammeln? Das wäre sicher sehr aufschlußreich und so könnte man z.B. auch gut die Auswirkung unterschiedlicher Beringungsschema auf die Aktion erkennen. Was meint Ihr?

Danke und Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das Original Diaflash Material ist immer noch faszinierend.
Finde ich auch. Nur die auch Multirollentaugliche Beringung macht da Einiges zunichte.
Belastungsfotos ähnlich wie sie Robert (MAD) schon mal gemacht hat, sind ne feine Sache.
Nur müsste man das irgendwie standardisieren??


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Matthias
Die VHF ist sicher ein gewisser Massstab.
Sie liegt aber nicht jedem.
Und erst da wirds kompliziert, hängt schon damit zusammen wie man jiggt und wie man die Rute hält und auch wie man als Angler die Bisserkennung macht.
Daraus ergeben sich ganz unterschiedliche Anforderungen.
Nur mal als Beispiel auch wenn es eine Stangenrute ist: Mit der Speddmaster XH kann man prima im Strom faulenzen. Hartes Fische mit grösseren Ködern in PB-Manier finde ich aber doof mit der Rute, da fehlt der Druck, den sie durch die vielen Ringe nur etwas kompensiert.
So könnte man das beliebig fortsetzen.
Wenn man viel mit unterschiedlichen Ködern, an unterschiedlichen Gewässern, möglichst noch auf unterschiedliche Fischarten fischt, kommt man an 2 Jigruten kaum vorbei.
Das Spektrum reicht ja von 5 bis 120 Gramm Ködergewicht bzw. Barsch bis Waller.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Meine nächste Rute stelle ich mir deshalb so vor:
> 
> - steife Spitze
> - hohe Rückstellgeschwindigkeit
> - progressive Aktion



Die VHF entspricht genau dem, was du suchst.
Der VT Blank ist ähnlich, nur etwas langsamer im Rückstellvermögen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



> Mal so als Idee: Wie wäre es, die Aktionen der verschiedenen Rutenmodelle mit unterschiedlicher Belastung mal zu fotografieren und in einem extra Thread zu sammeln? Das wäre sicher sehr aufschlußreich und so könnte man z.B. auch gut die Auswirkung unterschiedlicher Beringungsschema auf die Aktion erkennen.


Die Idee gibts schon länger, verfolge ich schon einige Zeit. 
Aber: das artet in Arbeit aus, verbraucht eben einige Freizeit. |rolleyes
An sich ist das ein Muss, und die sichtbaren Unterschiede sind eklatant.

Das  mit dem Spitzenaktionsruten (mit Fast-Taper) hast Du schon genau erkannt, das ist aber inzwischen auch eine übliche GuFi-Rutentype, nur sind die Geschmäcker bezüglich semiparaboler Startaktion (Moderate-Taper) oder Tip-Startaktion (Fast-Taper) geteilt. Dazu gibt es noch eine dritte Richtung, jeder wird sich einer dieser Richtungen als Vorzugsrichtung anschliessen.
Das gute gemachte Bild von slu zur VHF 9ft -75g mit 0.5kg Last sagt eigentlich alles über deren Aktionskurve: 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=39364&d=1138372034



Tisie schrieb:


> Meine nächste Rute stelle ich mir deshalb so vor:
> 
> - steife Spitze
> - hohe Rückstellgeschwindigkeit
> ...


Richtig, nur ist das mit dem guten Drillverhalten so, daß Du ein bischen mehr mit arbeiten mußt, Vorspannung einbringen, die VHF-Rute drillt kaum passiv, dafür extrem aktiv mit :k. Damit hast Du den Fisch dann sehr gut unter Kontrolle, weil die Spitze wie weiland Lucky-Luke "schneller als sein Schatten" ## eben immer schon vor der Beendigung der Aktion des Fisches dort steht, wo der Fisch sie nicht erwartet. |bigeyes Schütteln, Zappeln usw. entfällt damit ziemlich, der Fisch kann die Rute nicht in der Zappelfrequenz überladen. Daraus folgt bei Beherrschen seiner VHF-Rute und etwas Erfahrung damit ein sehr ruhiger Drill mit "Fischfernsteuerung", oder andernfalls hagelt es Aussteiger.

@Mr.Sprock
Und ein sichtbarer Unterschied von VT zu TP muss die Steckung sein (laut Beschreibungen mad), die ist bei Harrison nämlich in ganz eigener exakter Manier und bestimmten Konus eingeschliffen, keine einfache Übersteckverbindung.


----------



## rainer1962 (23. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Die VHF entspricht genau dem, was du suchst.
> Der VT Blank ist ähnlich, nur etwas langsamer im Rückstellvermögen.


 

wohl war Sprock#6
auf welche die Wahl fällt ist dan wiederumm Geschmacksache:m
ich kenne Leute die bevorzugen lieber die VT weil sie mit der "Bissausbeute" besser klar kommen, als mit der straffen VHF
ein weiterer nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisender Vorteil
ist die, aufgrund der "fehlenden" Schnelligkeit der Vt gegenüber der VHF (sofern man von fehlender Schnelligkeit überhaupt sprechen darf), "Bruchsicherheit" gegenüber Bedinungsfehlern


was den cts betrifft..
den den ich kenne der liegt im Aktionsbereich die einer VT-Aktion seeehr ähnlich ist.
Die genaue Bezeichnung kann ich dir morgen bzw. am Montag geben, da ich zur Zeit nicht zu Hause bin um nachzuschauen
wenn ich von einer speziellen Gufirute spreche, dann meine ich eine Rute mit VHF eigenschaften. Das ist aber meine persönliche subjektive Vorliebe, für Gummies nehme ich nur VHF#6, andre mögen diese Rute einfach überhaupt nicht. Ist wie mit so vielem, dem einen sagt es zu und er ist absoluter Fan, der andre mags überhaupt nicht und das ist gut so#6,
wie gesagt genaue Blankbezeichnung folgt sobald ich zu Hause bin#h


----------



## bachforelle (23. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo, mal ne frage von einen HARRISON -anfänger: steht auf den blanks HARRISON +kenndaten drauf??habe da eine angebliche*Harrison Tusk Spirolino,*

steht aber garnix drauf.
oder schreibt das der rutenbauer erst drauf???(aber wie hält er die blanks auseinander, wenn nix beschriftet ist)
die zweite angebliche HARRISON hat nur die aufschrift:   tusk 2,70 X2MH 30-60g
ist das immer so oder wurde ich reingelegt????
mfg bachforelle


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Beide Ruten sind wahrscheinlich nicht von Harrison.
Harrison und Tusk sind zwei verschiedene Hersteller.
Stell doch mal Bilder von der ersten ein.
Die zweite ist wohl die Tusk 2,70m. 30-60 g. WG, aber nicht von Harrison.
Stell auch davon mal ein Foto ein.
Wer hat dir sowas verkauft?


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Tut mir leid ich fürchte Du wurdest reingelegt.
Stell mal Fotos rein, wo man Nahaufnahmen vom Blankmaterial sieht.
Ich kenn die VT,VHF und die Tusk.
Das kann man erkennen.
Am besten kurz überm Handteil fotografieren.
Die VHF haben da ne Verstärkung.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Zwei D....., ein Gedanke!


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wobei die Tusk schöne Blanks sind.
Ist nur die Frage, was man damit machen will und was Du bezahlt hast.
Die Harrison VT kosten nen Schlag mehr.


----------



## mg12 (23. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wo sind die Tust Blanks einzuordnen? Harrison VT /VHS oder CTS
Such einen günstigeren Blank für Norge zum Spinnfischen bis max.40g


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da wäre die 30 bis 60 Gramm Version interessant.


----------



## mg12 (23. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Von welchem Blank sprichst du?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich?  ..


----------



## Tisie (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wow, das sind ja vielen Antworten in der kurzen Zeit - DANKE!



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das Original Diaflash Material ist immer noch faszinierend.
> Finde ich auch. Nur die auch Multirollentaugliche Beringung macht da Einiges zunichte.


In welcher Hinsicht? Ich dachte bisher, daß eine enge Beringung mit mehr Ringen meiner "Zielaktion" entgegenkommt. |kopfkrat



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Belastungsfotos ähnlich wie sie Robert (MAD) schon mal gemacht hat, sind ne feine Sache.


Wo finde ich diese Fotos?



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Und erst da wirds kompliziert, hängt schon damit zusammen wie man jiggt und wie man die Rute hält und auch wie man als Angler die Bisserkennung macht.


Das sehe ich rel. unkritisch für meine Rutenwahl, da ich diesbez. recht variabel bin und die Führungsweise den Bedingungen am und im Wasser sowie dem Verhalten der Fische anpasse. Egal wie, die Rute muß mir eine gute Rückmeldung über das Geschehen am Köder geben.



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nur mal als Beispiel auch wenn es eine Stangenrute ist: Mit der Speddmaster XH kann man prima im Strom faulenzen. Hartes Fische mit grösseren Ködern in PB-Manier finde ich aber doof mit der Rute, da fehlt der Druck, den sie durch die vielen Ringe nur etwas kompensiert.


Ich habe heute nochmal ein paar Ruten im Geschäft in die Hand genommen ... Speedmaster und Antares sind vom ersten Eindruck (das kann am Wasser auch anders sein) in der Spitze zu weich. Auch viele andere Ruten (z.B. ProLogic Savage Gear Jig'n Spin, einige Daiwa, Greys, Fox, usw.) waren mir in der Spitze zu nachgiebig. Die optimale Rute sehe ich momentan wirklich in der Diaflash - einfach genial diese super straffe Aktion mit steifer Spitze und trotzdem kontrollierte Nachgiebigkeit beim Durchbiegen. Fast hätte ich ja die 270H mitgenommen, aber die ist mir einfach zu fett für meinen Anwendungsbereich und außerdem würde ich auch gerne mal wieder eine schöne Spinnrute bauen. Die Gamakatsu Cheetah macht aber auch einen sehr guten Eindruck  ... ist nur etwas teuer für 'ne Fertigrute.



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn man viel mit unterschiedlichen Ködern, an unterschiedlichen Gewässern, möglichst noch auf unterschiedliche Fischarten fischt, kommt man an 2 Jigruten kaum vorbei.
> Das Spektrum reicht ja von 5 bis 120 Gramm Ködergewicht bzw. Barsch bis Waller.


Schon klar  ... erstmal suche ich einen Blank mit der richtigen Aktion, dann das Modell mit dem richtigen WG.



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Die VHF entspricht genau dem, was du suchst.
> Der VT Blank ist ähnlich, nur etwas langsamer im Rückstellvermögen.


Dann scheint die VHF ja ein heißer Kandidat zu werden  ... gibt's hier evtl. auch Berliner/Brandenburger VHF-Besitzer? Ein paar Probewürfe vor der endgültigen Entscheidung wären schon super |rolleyes



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das gute gemachte Bild von slu zur VHF 9ft -75g mit 0.5kg Last sagt eigentlich alles über deren Aktionskurve:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=39364&d=1138372034


Ist das eins der angesprochenen Fotos von Mad? Sieht auf jeden Fall interessant und vielversprechend aus, auch wenn das Foto leider etwas zu schräg von oben und nicht direkt von der Seite gemacht wurde.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Richtig, nur ist das mit dem guten Drillverhalten so, daß Du ein bischen mehr mit arbeiten mußt, Vorspannung einbringen, die VHF-Rute drillt kaum passiv, dafür extrem aktiv mit :k.


Das verstehe ich nicht |kopfkrat ... ich drille generell eher hart und mache dabei konsequent Druck. Bei meinen Ruten mit spitzenbetonter Aktion (sowohl Spinn als auch Fliege) ist mir aufgefallen, daß diese sich auch bei größeren Fischen nur bis zu einem bestimmten Grad (größtenteils in der oberen Rutenhälfte) biegen. Das harte Rückgrat setzt ziemlich zeitig ein und ab diesem Punkt hat man so gut wie keinen Puffer mehr in der Rute. Wenn man (oder der Fisch) ab diesem Punkt noch den Druck verstärkt, biegt sich die Rute nicht spürbar weiter und man muß z.B. Kopfstöße mit dem Rutenarm oder einer weicher eingestellen Rollenbremse wegpuffern. Das sollte bei meiner neuen Rute mit progressiver Aktion anders sein.



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> auf welche die Wahl fällt ist dan wiederumm Geschmacksache:m
> ich kenne Leute die bevorzugen lieber die VT weil sie mit der "Bissausbeute" besser klar kommen, als mit der straffen VHF


Was meinst Du mit "Bissausbeute"? Ist mit der VT die Bisserkennung und -verwandlung besser als bei der VHF? Kann ich mir eigentlich nur schwer vorstellen, wenn das die weichere Rute ist. Oder meinst Du das Verhalten im Drill?



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> ein weiterer nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisender Vorteil
> ist die, aufgrund der "fehlenden" Schnelligkeit der Vt gegenüber der VHF (sofern man von fehlender Schnelligkeit überhaupt sprechen darf), "Bruchsicherheit" gegenüber Bedinungsfehlern


Ist die VHF diesbez. wirklich so ein "Sensibelchen"? Wie ich in den anderen Threads gelesen habe, sollen die VHFs doch jetzt nicht mehr so leicht wegknacken, oder?!

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Dann scheint die VHF ja ein heißer Kandidat zu werden
> 
> Das verstehe ich nicht |kopfkrat ... ich drille generell eher hart und mache dabei konsequent Druck. Bei meinen Ruten mit spitzenbetonter Aktion (sowohl Spinn als auch Fliege) ist mir aufgefallen, daß diese sich auch bei größeren Fischen nur bis zu einem bestimmten Grad (größtenteils in der oberen Rutenhälfte) biegen. Das harte Rückgrat setzt ziemlich zeitig ein und ab diesem Punkt hat man so gut wie keinen Puffer mehr in der Rute. Wenn man (oder der Fisch) ab diesem Punkt noch den Druck verstärkt, biegt sich die Rute nicht spürbar weiter und man muß z.B. Kopfstöße mit dem Rutenarm oder einer weicher eingestellen Rollenbremse wegpuffern. Das sollte bei meiner neuen Rute mit progressiver Aktion anders sein.
> 
> ...



Die VHF ist kein Sensibelchen. Die rute kann mächtig Druck machen, und beim Drill bekommt man die nicht kaputt. Was sie nicht gut abkann - wie jede andere Hochmodulierneden Kohlefaserrute auch - sind seitliche Schläge auf spitze Kanten und wenn man sie im Drill zu steil nach oben stellt, weil sie dafür nicht elastisch genug ist. Dafür hast Du einen extrem schnellen Blank mit sehr hohem Rückstellvermögen. :vik:

Für mich ist es daher eine sehr sehr gute Gufirute. #6

Im Drill muss man eben ein bisschen Druck machen, um die Rute auf Spannung zu halten - wenn das sowieso Dein Drillstil ist kein Problem. Wer es gewohnt ist mit einer sehr weichen Rute nicht so viel Druck machen zu müssen weil die Rute das von alleine macht muss sich hier umstellen.

Daraus resultieren dann teilweise Probleme, weil Leute den Kontakt verlieren, oder in der Endphase des Drills dann die Rute zu steil halten - und damit dann Probleme bekommen. Wenn man sich an diese Art des Drillens aber gewöhnt hat, ist es absolut sicher... Dieses Jahr hatte ich bis jetzt 7 Marmorkarpfen ab 1,28, alle mit VHF (2 x 30er und 5 x 75er) und meinen Ruten geht es Prima, Hechte, Zander, Barsch etc sowieso... Wenn ich sehe mit was für einem Druck ich gerade die großen Karpfen aus dem Wasser kriege weiss ich nicht wie man diese Ruten im Drill kaputt machen soll? ;+

Ich kann Sie Dir als Gummirute nur klar empfehlen - wegen dem geile Gefühl im Drill müssen sie bei mir aber auch oft für andere Köder herhalten, macht mir einfach zu viel Spaß, dieser direkte Drilll #6

CU Stefan


----------



## Heuwiese (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

*Daiwa Amorphous Whisker 10` Salmon Spin 10-50g Made in Scotland*
Kennt einer von euch die Rute bzw. den Blank?
Gib es da was vergleichbares?
Ich habe das Spitzenteil um ca. 7cm unfreiwillig gekürzt. 
Die Rute ist jedoch immer noch super.
Ich bin zufrieden mit dem Blank und suche jetzt was vergleichbares.
Danke


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schau Dir mal ne 3m+ VHF in -30g oder bis -45g an, wenn irgendwo in deiner Nähe vorhanden. Leichtigkeit und Schnelligkeit erreichen die auf jeden Fall, sind jedenfalls absolut Geflecht-resistent, was viele ältere Blanks gar nicht sind, das Feeling ist aber in jedem Fall anders, Du muß Dir schon was vergleichbares im A<->B Vergleich raussuchen. 
Wenn Du gleich einen 3,20m Blank nimmtst, darfst Du zukünftig ruhig 2 mal 7cm verlieren :m, das macht dann nicht so viel, und die Blanks in 3,20 dürften dem gesuchten Feeling am nähesten kommen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Matthias:
So wie oben geschrieben ist es. 

Mein Tipp: Höre nicht auf Aussagen von Rutenteileweiterverkäufern, die nicht daran interessiert sind, Harrison Blanks zu verkaufen, wenn sie an ihren Eigenprodukten viel mehr verdienen können, da der Rutenteileweiterleiter mit seiner Marge entfällt.

So gut ich auch sonst die Beratung dieses Händlers finde, würde ich ihm diesbzgl. kein Wort glauben, da er eben an diesen Blanks viel weniger verdient.

Hier im Forum wurden von dem AB-Hobby(?)-Rutenbauer mehr als 400 dieser Blanks verbaut und wer weiß, wie viele sonst noch so hier allein im Umlauf sind. Man liest mal von dem einen oder anderen Bruch (sehr selten), was aber normal ist. Was meinst du, von wie vielen Brüchen anderer Blanks wir hier lesen würden, wenn von einem anderen Blank 500 Ruten im AB-Umlauf wären?

Ich halte die VHF für genauso wenig empfindlich wie jede andere Hightech-Rute.

Die Rute drillt wie jede andere normalharte und -schnelle Rute auch.
Lass dich da nicht verunsichern. Ich weiß nicht, was diese Gerede immer soll. 
Wenn man vorher noch nie eine Jigrute in der Hand hatte und nur mit Matchruten gefischt hat, muss man sich vielleicht umstellen, aber auch nicht wirklich.
Ist ein dicker Fisch dran (Zander mal ausgenommen), ist die Rute krumm.


@ Heu..:
Schau mal im Forum "Alters Angelgerät". Vielleicht kann dir da geholfen werden


----------



## Heuwiese (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@AngelDet:
Danke für die Info.
Es ist denke ich an der Zeit, mir eine VHF zu beschaffen. 
Dann kann ich mir ein eigenes Urteil bilden.
Mache ich bei CMW einen Fehler?
Schreibst du mir mal bitte was zu der Länge des Handteils bzw. worauf ich da achten sollte.
Meine Erfahrung ist, das ich mit einem 35cm langen hinteren Handteil gut zurecht komme.
Vesuch doch mal zu beschreiben, was das Haupteinsatzgebiet der 9`VHF 30-75g Rute ist und welche Randeinsätze noch möglich sind.
Kann ich mit dem Teil noch einen Pollack (1,00m) in Norwy mit einem 40g Pilker jagen? Oder mit einem 4 Spinner fischen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nein machst Du nicht, kan Dir aber auch einen anderen empfehlen.


----------



## Heuwiese (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Denni Lo:
Welchen?


----------



## bachforelle (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ mr spock und pikepauly

habe sie bei ebay, vom verkäufer harrydiekralle
diese rute für 65€, habe mal alles von der auktionseite kopiert und hoffe ihr könnt was sehen:


Sie Bieten auf eine Neue Ungefischte Harrison Tusk - Spiro Rute in der Farbe grün 3. Teilig
Länge 3,05m Wurfgewicht 10-40gr. Die Rute wurde von einen der besten Rutenbauer
Österreich aufgebaut ( kein Selbstbau ) .Traumhafte Rute mit besten Material und Verarbeitung .Ausstattung Slim Sic Ringe 11+1. Dunkelgrün mit Silber abgesetzt,
Fuji Rollenhalter 17 , Edelstahl Abschluss ,Edelstahl V – Ringe, bester Portugal Kork,
Winding - Ceck Edelstahl , Fleck Code Lackierung .Rute hat über 300.- Euro gekostet.Das gute Stück kann natürlich gern besichtigt werden. Da Privat Verkauf keine Garantie und keine Rücknahme. Viel Spass beim Bieten !!!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist m. M. zu 99% weder eine Tusk, noch ne Harrison.
Wer ist denn einer der besten Rutenbauer von Österreich?
Vielleicht hat Harrison mal auf Kundenwunsch eine grüne dreiteilige Serie aufgelegt.
Ich habe aber noch nie eine gesehen oder davon gehört.
Tusk Blanks sind schwarz und Harrisons meist rotbraun oder grau (Kohlefaser klar).


----------



## bachforelle (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ mr spock und pikepauly

die tusk ist vom selben verkäufer und folgender aufmachung:

Sie Bieten auf eine neue  ungefischte Harrison Tusk Länge 2.7m ,Wurfgewicht 30-60 gramm. Die Ausstattung ist alles in Blau,6+1 Sic Ringe in Blau, Ringgröße 25-10 ,Abschluss Blau mit Gummi ,Rollenhalter mit Blauen Spacer, Duplon alles in Blau. Dazu kommt noch Winding Ceck und Einhangeöse in Silber. Die Rute wurde von einen der Besten Rutenbauer Österreichs Aufgebaut ( kein selbstbau  keine wellen etc.) die Wicklung ist Dunkelblau die Unterwicklung in Hellblau mit Weiss, 3. fach Flex Code Lackierung Die Rute Ist einfach ein Traum Neupreis über 300.-Euro Die Rute kann natürlich auch besichtig werden .Der Artikel wird so wie er ist von Privat verkauft und somit von der Gewährleistung und Garantie ausgeschlossen. Viel Spaß beim bieten !!!


----------



## bachforelle (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

das habe ich ihn auch schon gefragt und zertifikate verlangt( nach dem kauf, leider)

gibt es eigendlich ein zertifitat vom rutenbauer???


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist jetzt zu 99% eine Tusk Spinnrute mit 30-60 g. WG, real vielleicht 40 g. Der Aufbau ist natürlich Geschmacksache, aber der Blank ist recht gut.


----------



## bachforelle (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

tusk ist aber keine harrison, sagtest du, was ist das für ein firma, wie kann ich sie einordnen????


----------



## bachforelle (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

bei der ersten rute hab ich mal gegooglt und ne marke spirolino gefunden, kann das sein, schon mal gehört????


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sbirolino ist keine Marke, sondern ein Weitwurfgewicht für kleine Köder:
http://www.angeltreff.org/geraetetipps/sbirolino/sbirolino.html
Dafür wurde die Rute wohl gebaut.

Tusk ist irgendein asiatischer Hersteller.
Schau mal auf www.grabmayer.at


----------



## ivo (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Mr. Sprock

Was ist schlechtes dran wenn Rutenbauer ihre Hausmarken mehr Empfehlen als andere Blanks?

Im Frühjahr wurde hier im Board erbittert eine Bruchdiskussion, über die VHF, geführt.
Für mich blieb dabei hängen das die VHF´s sensibel sind und mit Vorsicht zu behandeln sind.
Deshalb sind die VHF-Blanks nicht schlecht. Jeder der sich in den Preisregionen bewegt sollte aber auch andere Blanks in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## bachforelle (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

wie kann man sich erklären das die spiro rute nicht beschriftet ist???es ist auch nix abgekratzt, habe mit der lupe gesucht....
sind die blanks nicht gekennzeichnet, bevor sie verbaut werden???


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



ivo schrieb:


> Für mich blieb dabei hängen das die VHF´s sensibel sind und mit Vorsicht zu behandeln sind.



Und genau dieses Gerücht, das hier immer wieder geschürt wird, ist für mich Bullshit.

Geht nicht gegen Dich, aber ist einfach nicht wahr. Wenn sensibel, dann wie mr.sprock schon schrieb genauso wie andere Ruten in der Klasse auch. Macht euch da nicht so viele Gedanken, geht fischen, drillt, und lasst euch überzeugen...

Die meisten Blanks die ich bisher gesehen habe sind nicht beschriftet, wenn dann meist mit Kreide oder Filzmarker, also wirst du vermutlich vergeblich suchen.

Was bewegt einen Ruten zu ersteigern die man nicht kennt? #c


----------



## Pikepauly (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die mit dem ganzen Blau ist ein Tusk Blank.
Die Andere??????


----------



## rainer1962 (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



> Tisie:
> Was meinst Du mit "Bissausbeute"? Ist mit der VT die Bisserkennung und -verwandlung besser als bei der VHF? Kann ich mir eigentlich nur schwer vorstellen, wenn das die weichere Rute ist. Oder meinst Du das Verhalten im Drill?


 
nun die Rückmeldung kommt bei ner VHf durch ihre Schnelligkeit besser wie bei ner VT. (was nicht heisst dass man bei der VT nix merkt, im gegenteil ist auch ein feiner Blank)
Es gibt aber Leute die begvorzugen eben diese etwas "langsamere" VT weil sie mit der besser zurechtkommen, sei es beim Anschlag und oder beim Drill das wollte ich damit ausdrücken. Ich selbst bin VHF Fan und liebe diesen Blank, befvor ichs vergesse ich fische schon seit Erscheinen des VHf Blanks meine Ruten und habe auch schon den ein oder andren Fisch gedrillt und auch schon übelste Hänger gelöst und die leben mmer noch 
normal umgehen mit der VHF und alles ist kein Problem, wurde ja schon gesagt ;-)

@Slotti
zum Neuseeländer:
Es ist ein ELP LR Po Serie mit nem WG bis 85  Schnurangabe:
 10-15 LB, also NICHT der von Dir gemeinte EST Spin, sry da war wohl ne verwechslung, den kenne ich nämlich nicht..

sowie den Slim Line Medium mit bis 60 gr 12-15LB
Kennung:
CM 2901215CLR
und den Slim Line bis 130gr WG 20-25 LB CM...2025

der VT Ähnlich (zum im rohen Blankzustand) ist der LR Pro Serie Blank...
ich weiß die Slim Line sind eigentlich Karpfenblanks, die müssen auch noch aufgebaut werden....


----------



## Margaux (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute,

spannender Thread hier #6. Es gibt ja derzeit mehr und mehr hochwertige Blanks zu vergleichen.

Die CTS aus Neuseeland wird ja auch in recht schweren Ausführungen angeboten: als CTS HFT Spin Heavy Fast Taper und als PAS Progressive Action Spin, beide jeweils in 2,70m mit Wurfgewichten 75-150g und 90-180g. 

Wie sind diese schweren Ruten einzuordnen, als Waller-Blanks oder als Meeresruten - oder wohl beides?? Eine 90-180g. mit Multi in Norwegen könnte sicherlich der Hammer sein...?!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da gab es oben ^  ja viele |good: ! :m



Heuwiese schrieb:


> @AngelDet:
> > Es ist denke ich an der Zeit, mir eine VHF zu beschaffen.


Ja, bzw. besser natürlich erstmal eine Rute testen.



> > Mache ich bei CMW einen Fehler?


Nein, bestimmt nicht.



> > Schreibst du mir mal bitte was zu der Länge des Handteils bzw. worauf ich da achten sollte.
> > Meine Erfahrung ist, das ich mit einem 35cm langen hinteren Handteil gut zurecht komme.


35cm reichen für meinen Unterarm auch, ob 9ft oder 10ft6i Rute, aber das ist eine Frage der persönlichen Körpergeometrie, wer dort 50cm braucht, der braucht die auch.



> > Vesuch doch mal zu beschreiben, was das Haupteinsatzgebiet der 9`VHF 30-75g Rute ist und welche Randeinsätze noch möglich sind.
> > Kann ich mit dem Teil noch einen Pollack (1,00m) in Norwy mit einem 40g Pilker jagen? Oder mit einem 4 Spinner fischen?


Haupteinsatz ist das Mittlere (M) bis Schwere (H) Gummifisch-Jiggen.
Natürlich gehen andere Einsätze, Meterfische braucht man bestimmt nicht zu fürchten (wär ich mir höchstens beim Thun nicht sicher, und keine Erfahrung dazu), aber Spinner ist schon unpassender, so für Nebenbei geht das aber schon, der Spezialist GuFi-Rute macht die anderen Sachen etwas schlechter, aber nicht schlecht. 

Im Gegenteil: Ich persönlich habe das Spinnfischen mit Monofilschnur mit VHF neu wiederentdeckt, also immer wenn es paßt oder die Situation eine Änderung verlangt . Die straffe Rute und das direkte Feeling geben einen gewissen Ausgleich zu der störenden Dehnung von Monofilen beim Spinnen, für Liebhaber der Monoschnur bei klassischen Einsätzen ganz bestimmt einen Test wert. Vornean steht das für die 3m+ Ruten mit -30g oder -45g und zarterem Fischen auf Salmoniden und Barsche u.ä.


----------



## ivo (24. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kleiner Hinweis am Rande:

Herr Weckesser empfiehlt auch kurze Untergriffe, so um die 30 cm, bei 1,80 m großen Menschen.:m

Bei CMW wird in den kommenden zwei Wochen wahrscheinlich keine Rute aufgebaut. Kommende Woche ist die Ringbinderin im Urlaub und nächste Woche Herr Weckesser.:g

Also noch genug Zeit sich über Rutenlänge, Bindungen, HT usw zu Entscheiden.:q


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die mit dem ganzen Blau ist ein Tusk Blank.
> Die Andere??????



Würde auch sagen das es ein Tusk ist die andere sieht aus wie ein Pacific Bay Rainforest


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Würde auch sagen das es ein Tusk ist die andere sieht aus wie ein Pacific Bay Rainforest


Dann wohl ein Fliegenrutenblank wie etwa der: RF2F1008-3, 8WT
Gibt nicht soviel Grüne mit diesem recht glatten Outfit. 

Dabei gefunden, Infotext von tackle24:
"Leichter, schlanker Blank mit seidenmatt lackierter Oberfläche und ansprechendem Woven-Graphite Finish in anthrazit. Die leistungsstarke *IM6-Carbonmatte* verleiht dem Blank eine mittelschnelle Aktion bei enormen Kraftreserven und besitzt trotzdem eine feinfühlige Spitze."

Wer weiß ob das stimmt? ist der Tusk ein IM6 Blank, damit wäre von der Mattentechnik schon weicher als der Rest-of-the-Pack, 
eher mit den Berkley Lightning, Shimano Nexave usw. zu vergleichen?


----------



## Heuwiese (25. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@AngelDet:
@ivo/all:
Danke für die ausführlichen, wie immer sehr aufschlussreichen Informationen.
Ich habe mal gemessen, mein Unterarm ist bis zur Handmitte 34cm lang und ich selbst 1,7m.
Was für eine Länge für das Handteil schlagt ihr vor? 
Möchte eigentlich eine schlichte Rute ohne viel Aufsehen dran. Praktisch find ich ein kurzes oberes Handteil, damit ich mit dem rechten Zeigefinger auf den Rutenblank komme.
Könnt Ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben, wie eine Rute aussehen könnte/sollte.
Rollenhalter,Ringe u.s.w.
Ohne Schmuck oder so.
Habe natürlich meine eigenen Erfahrungen, möchte jedoch nicht auf die von euch Experten verzichten.
Danke


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/blog.php?b=145

So könnte die aussehen, das Handteil ist ~37 cm lang ab Rollenhalter (ich bin 187 cm klein) Über den Split Aufbau des Handteiles kan man sich streiten jedoch sind Geschmäcker bekanntlich verschieden


----------



## ivo (25. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Heuwiese

Ich bin kein Experte. Das sind so meine Ansichten:

Bild hat Denni_Lo schon gepostet.
Ich hab bei meiner Rute ein HT von ca 32cm gewählt. Ich halte den Rollenfuß immer zwischen den Fingern und das ist dann meine Ideale länge. Ich denke das du mit 30 - 33 cm HT gut bedient bist. Mein HT ist durchgängig Kork.
Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist das Stück Griff vor dem Rollenhalter recht kurz. Meine derzeitig im Bau befindliche Rute bekommt das auch (ca. 3cm lang). Ich habe dann aber auf eine Hackenöse verzichtet.
Bei der Abschlusskappe habe ich eine Konventionelle genommen, auf anraten von Herrn Weckesser. Ich finde zwar diese "kurzen" Enden schick, die sollen aber z.B. im Boot nicht so praktikabel sein (Verkratzen, Umfallen usw). Auserdem wird es für den Rutenbauer so einfacher eine gute Balance herzustellen. (Meine neue Spin System II bekommt eine Edellstahl/Kork Kappe - soll laut CMW die Balance sehr Verbessern)
Die Ringe sind Einsteg-Ringe bei 2,70 m werden es 6 +1. 
Ringbindung dann der Farbe des Blanks angepasst (schwarzer Blank = schwarze Wicklungen)
Rollenhalter von Fuji


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Was für eine Länge für das Handteil schlagt ihr vor?


Probiere es bei anderen vorhandenen Ruten aus, was Dir am besten gefällt!
Zollstock, nachmessen des untereren Griffs, auch auch Abstand Rollenbein bis Rutenende, und mit den Daten den neuen Griff designen. Rollenhalter sind und müssen übrigens nicht gleich lang sein! 



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Möchte eigendlich eine schlichte Rute ohne viel Aufsehen dran.


Das hat sowieso viele Vorteile, von leichter, klassisch-schlicht = zeitlos-schön = immer gefallend, günstiger, und schnellere Bauzeit, das hat erstmal eine Reihe Vorteile. 
Oben @326 kann man ja hinreichend ein paar abschreckende Beispiele sehen. #t :m


----------



## Heuwiese (25. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@all:
Ich danke für die Infos. Wenn ich die Rute habe werde ich sie euch vorstellen.
So, nun muss ich mich noch bei einen zuverlässigen Rutenbauer melden.
Zeit zum selber bauen habe ich keine, sonst werde ich noch zum Gerätesammler und komme nicht mehr zum Fischen.


----------



## Margaux (25. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Die CTS aus Neuseeland wird ja auch in recht schweren Ausführungen angeboten: als CTS HFT Spin Heavy Fast Taper und als PAS Progressive Action Spin, beide jeweils in 2,70m mit Wurfgewichten 75-150g und 90-180g.
> 
> Wie sind diese schweren Ruten einzuordnen, als Waller-Blanks oder als Meeresruten??



Hallo Leute, 

ich schiebe meine Frage mal nach oben. |wavey: Hat jemand mehr Infos zu den CTS...??!


----------



## Shez (25. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.ctsfishing.com/colors.htm

Tjoa , die Seite hat zumindest ein paar infos. Xdream die Farben...also für Popper gibts da eine Menge Material 

http://www.rutenbau.at/blanks.php 
Ösiiiiiiiiiii     Rutenbau  mit eingen infos

Gruß Mario


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dann auch gleich nochmal die Seite dazu, endlich wiedergefunden ,
mit dem Helix-Tech Krams :m
http://www.ctsfishing.com/technology.htm

Während mit der Adresse ist merkwürdiges passiert: |kopfkrat
http://www.hastingsrodmanufacturing.com


----------



## Tisie (26. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten!

Wenn die VHF nicht sensibler als andere hochmodulierte Ruten ist, habe ich kein Problem damit. Ich fasse mein Gerät nicht mit Samthandschuhen an, bin aber den Umgang mit sensiblen Fliegenruten gewöhnt  ... der Knackpunkt (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes :q) sind wirklich harte (Ein-)Schläge oder Stöße auf Ecken oder Kanten, aber welche Kohlefaserrute bricht da nicht?!

@DenniLo:


Denni_Lo schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/blog.php?b=145
> 
> So könnte die aussehen, das Handteil ist ~37 cm lang ab Rollenhalter (ich bin 187 cm klein) Über den Split Aufbau des Handteiles kan man sich streiten jedoch sind Geschmäcker bekanntlich verschieden


Sehr schöne Rute, der Aufbau gefällt mir gut #6 ... noch besser gefällt mir allerdings, was Du zur Rute geschrieben hast. Mein Einsatzbereich ist der gleiche (See/langsame Strömung, Gummis von 3"-5" und Kopfgewichte von 5-11g, i.d.R. 7g z.B. mit einem schönen 5er Wedgi |rolleyes). Würdest Du die 45er VHF dafür nach Deinen bisherigen Erfahrungen immernoch als optimal ansehen?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Tisie: 5 g Kopf ist etwas zu wenig, 7 g sollte es schon sein bei dem Blank. Optimalbereich bewegt sich bei 7-15 g bis max 5" GuFi, es geht mehr aber das ist nicht mehr so optimal wie man es sich vorstellt, zumindest meinem Empfinden nach.


----------



## Tisie (26. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Denni,



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> @Tisie: 5 g Kopf ist etwas zu wenig, 7 g sollte es schon sein bei dem Blank. Optimalbereich bewegt sich bei 7-15 g bis max 5" GuFi, es geht mehr aber das ist nicht mehr so optimal wie man es sich vorstellt, zumindest meinem Empfinden nach.


das hört sich doch gut an #6 ... die obere Grenze bez. Ködergewicht für eine Rute ist immer sehr individuell, finde ich. Wichtig ist mir, daß die Rute noch in der Lage ist, den Köder beim anziehen *direkt* zu beschleunigen, d.h. die Rutenspitze darf nicht bzw. kaum nachgeben und der Impuls wird *direkt* auf den Köder übertragen. Sowie sich die Rutenspitze beim anheben oder ankurbeln deutlich biegt und den Köder nur *indirekt* beschleunigt (durch nachziehen bei Rückstellung der Rutenspitze) ist der Köder für meinen Geschmack zu schwer.

Wenn Du das genauso siehst, dann sollte die 45er VHF perfekt passen 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bevor die merklich nachgibt mußt Du aber schon mit 28 g Jig und 12 cm fischen. Sie ist eben sehr schnell und wabbelt nicht nach wie bei Penn gerne der Fall, der Anschlag kommt schnell und sauber durch


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...
> Während mit der Adresse ist merkwürdiges passiert: |kopfkrat
> http://www.hastingsrodmanufacturing.com



Die Domain ist registriert aber die Daten der HP sind vom Web, entweder sind die umgezogen auf die folgende Domain http://www.graphiteusa.com/ oder Hastings hat es hinter sich...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

sieht mir so'n bischen nach einem großen Markt-Haifisch aus, sozusagen weggeschnappt, aufgekauft, eingegliedert. Passt ja auch mit der Werbung von Grauvell zusammen, die plötzlich gleichartig beworbene Blanks in ihren Ruten von der Stange anbieten.

Ein Verschwinden habe ich auch beim VHF-Blank 10ft 15-45g bemerkt, da gibt es plötzlich den 10'6"=10ft6i=3,20m 15-45g mehrfach in Angebotslisten, den etwas kürzeren aber nicht mehr. 
Der VHF-Blank 10ft 30-75g ist damit der einzige regüläre 10ft VHF-Blank im Angebot, das finde ich schade von der Auswahl her.


----------



## Tisie (26. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Denni,



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Bevor die merklich nachgibt mußt Du aber schon mit 28 g Jig und 12 cm fischen. Sie ist eben sehr schnell und wabbelt nicht nach wie bei Penn gerne der Fall, der Anschlag kommt schnell und sauber durch


28g sind schon heavy, aber wenn die Rute mit 7g den Grund in 20m erfühlt, paßt es ja. Mit der 30er VHF hast Du keinen Vergleich gemacht, oder?!

Hast Du mit der Rute inzwischen schonmal gedrillt?

Sind die VHF-Blanks eigentlich ab Werk beschriftet und inkl. Futteral? Und wie ist das mit den Blankfarben (mal grau, mal blau)?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

7 g 20 m Meinst Du den Aufpral auf hartem Grund? Den merke ich bei dem Gewicht noch nicht ich merke die Entspannung des Blankes beim Grundkontakt, kommt in etwa auf das selbe raus.
Einne Vergleich zur 30er habe ich leider nicht da dies meine momentan einzige Harrison Rute ist.

Frag mich nicht sone Sachen, ich habe die bauen lassen  Das einzige was ich weiß ist das die ohne Futteral kommen.


----------



## Tisie (26. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Denni,



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> 7 g 20 m Meinst Du den Aufpral auf hartem Grund?


ich meinte das, was Du in Deinem Blog geschrieben hast  => "Das Pro für die VHF war eigentlich das Gefühl was sie mir gab, selbst mit 7 g Jigkopf war ich noch in der Lage auf 20 m den Untergrund zu erfühlen, sprich das was ich gesucht hatte."

Einen Fisch hast Du mit der Rute aber noch nicht gefangen, oder?!

Keine weiteren Fragen ... 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Sind die VHF-Blanks eigentlich ab Werk beschriftet und inkl. Futteral? Und wie ist das mit den Blankfarben (mal grau, mal blau)?


Beschriftung nur mit Lackmalstift unten am Blank, das verschwindet unter dem Untergriff. Verwechselungsgefahr besteht bisher nicht , mit den aufgesetzten 2 Meshes noch viel weniger, aber es gibt bei CMW z.B. aktuell eine Blankserie ohne die Meshes. Ich habe eine 150er VHF Sonderblankserie, die auch keine hat, finde ich gerade an der Spitzenübersteckung viel besser  - weil homogener, aber da hat man nur wenig Auswahl. 
Bei den Farben auch kaum Auswahl, da hat nur mad einige CobaltBlaue Blanktypen verkauft + aufgebaut, ansonsten sind die alle anthrazit-kohlefarben + klar lackiert.
Ein Futteral bekommst Du evtl. von dem Rutenbauer, vor allen wenn Du es mitbestellst  oder zu dem Set gehört, zu den Blanks gehören nur Verpackungstüten.


----------



## Margaux (26. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich schiebe meine Frage mal nach oben. |wavey: Hat jemand mehr Infos zu den CTS...??!



So, ich gehe nächste Woche zu CH, dem Hamburger Rutenbauer, und schaue mir die "schweren" CTS-Blanks an. Vielleicht kann ich dann was zu der Frage sagen, zu der hier im Thread anscheinend niemand was sagen kann  #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Volker, vlt. bleibst Du ja auch an einer W1 hängen, das wär auch fein!


----------



## Tisie (26. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi AngelDet,

danke für die Info!



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ein Futteral bekommst Du evtl. von dem Rutenbauer, vor allen wenn Du es mitbestellst


Spaßvogel |rolleyes ... wenn dann baue ich die selber auf. Bei Fliegenrutenblanks ist teilweise ein Futteral dabei ... egal.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Denni,
> 
> 
> ich meinte das, was Du in Deinem Blog geschrieben hast  => "Das Pro für die VHF war eigentlich das Gefühl was sie mir gab, selbst mit 7 g Jigkopf war ich noch in der Lage auf 20 m den Untergrund zu erfühlen, sprich das was ich gesucht hatte."
> ...



Achso das meinst Du, ja ist schon richtig aber wie gesagt muß schon härterer Untergrund sein, bei Schlamm fühlt man so gut wie nichts. Wie gesagt nicht das TOK sondern die Entspannung spüre ich aber ich habe auch recht taube Hände.

Fisch habe ich damit gefangen, aber nichts was ansatzweise erwähnnenswert ist, einige Zander in Bereich von 35-50 cm einige Barscht im Bereich bis 15-30 cm also nichts großes. Spaß gemacht haben die aber alle :vik: Die Bisausbeute ist enorm gestiegen mß ich dazu sagen, der Blank ist echt ne Wucht.


----------



## Margaux (27. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Volker, vlt. bleibst Du ja auch an einer W1 hängen, das wär auch fein!



Detlef, glaube ich eher nicht, da Robert mir die neue Interceptor  15 in 3,20m zum MeFo-Testen zu schicken wird :q. Bevor ich diese Rute nicht ausgiebig getestet habe, kommt mir keine andere MeFo-Rute ins Haus.

Was mich u.a. interessiert - insbesondere zum Fjordangeln -, sind Blanks, die über die "üblichen" 120 Wg. hinaus gehen. Da hören sich die CTS mit bis 150g bzw. bis 180g. schon spannend an. Alexander und ich sind nächste Woche Mittwoch bei CH, darauf bin ich gespannt, da schaue ich mir diese Blanks an!!


----------



## Alikes (27. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da bin ich auch mal gespannt ;-)

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Platti (27. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin ihr Fischer,

kennt jemand den Harrison VHF Blank 60 - 120g in 9ft? Ich will mir eine Rute zum Strömungsfischen im Rhein aber auch zum Gufieren in der Ostsee bauen. Fische aktuell am Rhein die VHF 30-75, ist mir aber für die genannten Einsatzbereiche einen Tick zu leicht. Ich danke Euch schonmal, tight lines

Achim


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (28. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Platti schrieb:


> Moin ihr Fischer,
> 
> kennt jemand den Harrison VHF Blank 60 - 120g in 9ft? Ich will mir eine Rute zum Strömungsfischen im Rhein aber auch zum Gufieren in der Ostsee bauen. Fische aktuell am Rhein die VHF 30-75, ist mir aber für die genannten Einsatzbereiche einen Tick zu leicht. Ich danke Euch schonmal, tight lines
> 
> Achim



Habe die VHF 60-120 in 10ft... ich nehme sie als Wallerspinne vom Ufer aus, habe da eine 4000/5000 TP-FA dran, damit kann man lange spinnen, ohne dass einem der Arm abfaellt. Die Rute wiegt aufgebaut mit Alurollenhalter unter 300g, da musst du schon lange suchen, um eine echte Welsspinne in dieser Gewichtsklasse zu finden.

Also, wie gesagt, wenn du damit auf Wels fischen willst, ist die Rute super. wenn du Zander, Hecht, Dorsch angeln willst, wird dir bei dieser Rute der Drillspass fehlen. Ein Durschnitts-Zander oder -hecht mit dem Ding macht mal gar keinen Spass... und du muss vorsichtig drillen, weil die Ruten die kleinen Fische schlecht abfedert. Was den Dorsch angeht, welche GuFi-/Pilk-Gewichte willst du denn dranhaengen? Ich wuerde ggf auch mal ueber die 90er VHF nachdenken...|kopfkrat


----------



## J-son (28. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> [...]Also, wie gesagt, wenn du damit auf Wels fischen willst, ist die Rute super. wenn du Zander, Hecht, Dorsch angeln willst, wird dir bei dieser Rute der Drillspass fehlen. Ein Durschnitts-Zander oder -hecht mit dem Ding macht mal gar keinen Spass... und du muss vorsichtig drillen, weil die Ruten die kleinen Fische schlecht abfedert. Was den Dorsch angeht, welche GuFi-/Pilk-Gewichte willst du denn dranhaengen? Ich wuerde ggf auch mal ueber die 90er VHF nachdenken...|kopfkrat



Würde ich so unterschreiben, zumal der Blank in 9ft noch etwas weniger tauglich sein dürfte, als der 10ft-Blank...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Platti (28. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Raubfisch-Fan

Moin, 

je nach Strömung bis ca 120 Gramm Ködergewicht sind schon notwendig. Was sagt die 90er dazu? Schöne Grüße

Achim


----------



## maesox (28. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Margaux schrieb:


> Detlef, glaube ich eher nicht, da Robert mir die neue Interceptor 15 in 3,20m zum MeFo-Testen zu schicken wird :q.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Margaux (28. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> Margaux schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Detlef, glaube ich eher nicht, da Robert mir die neue Interceptor 15 in 3,20m zum MeFo-Testen zu schicken wird :q.
> ...


----------



## maesox (28. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Volker,das war alles andere als böse gemeint!! Bin mir sicher dass du den giftigen Stecken in balde schwingen kannst!!!#6


......und dann bitte Bericht!!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (28. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Platti schrieb:


> @ Raubfisch-Fan
> 
> Moin,
> 
> ...



weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht: solche Gewichte hab ich noch nie an einer 90er geangelt... aber du angelst doch nicht mit 120g Koedern auf Zander und Hecht?


----------



## Margaux (28. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> Volker,das war alles andere als böse gemeint!! Bin mir sicher dass du den giftigen Stecken in balde schwingen kannst!!!#6
> 
> 
> ......und dann bitte Bericht!!



Hallo Matthias,

weiß' ich doch #h  #6. Und klaro: Bericht folgt!!


----------



## Platti (28. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Raubfisch-Fan

Moin, ein 18er Gufi mit 40 g Kopf wiegt doch schon locker 120 Gramm. Damit kommst du in der Ostsee, sagen wir mal vor Langeland oder am Rhein je nach Strömung schon gar nicht mehr runter. Also - 120 g ist nicht wirklich viel. Im Moment tendiere ich doch sehr stark zur 120er VHF. Schöne Grüße

Achim


----------



## J-son (29. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das WG der 120er ist ein wenig schwach formuliert, deshalb heisst es auch allenthalben 60-120/150g WG. Das Teil ist ein Wahnsinnsprügel, damit macht kein Fisch unter 1,30m Spass, versprochen. Durchschnittsfische sind eigentlich nur noch per Kescher zu landen, weil die Rute durch die Unterbeanspruchung, auf so kurze Distanz, bei einem spitzen Winkel nicht mehr reagiert.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (29. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stimme j-son voll zu, die WG-Angabe von 120g ist als eher konservativ zu betrachten. Es ist eine geile Wallerspinne, fuer weniger aber nur sehr, sehr eingeschraenkt geeignet. Aus welcher Ecke in D kommst du denn? hast du die Gelegenheit, mal eine 120er probezufischen, damit du dir selbst ein Bild machen kannst?


----------



## Platti (30. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ J-Son, @ Raubfisch-Fan

Moin, jedesmal wenn ich mich gerade durchgerungen hab, verunsichert ihr mich wieder  .Ich hab´schon meinen Bekanntenkreis abgeklappert, keiner fischt die 120er. Aber ihr habt mich überzeugt, dass die Rute wohl doch eine Nummer zu kräftig für meine Zwecke ist. Ich werde mir deshalb die 90er aufbauen, evtl. mit  einer 7 + 1 Beringung, mal sehen, wie die sich schlägt und  werde euch auf jeden Fall mal informieren. Danke für Eure Tips und Hinweise, tight lines,

Achim


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Was für eine Länge für das Handteil schlagt ihr vor?



Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass unabhängig davon, ob eine Rute ausgewogen (nicht so sehr kopflastig) oder nicht ist, ein Handteil um die 30 cm ein extrem unangenehmes Wurfgefühl hinterlässt.
Es entstehen da beim Werfen einfach ganz unbrauchbare Winkel.
Eine Rute mit 30 cm Hintergriff würde ich nicht benutzen wollen.
Ab 35 cm komme ich gut klar und meine optimale Länge für eine Jigrute (nicht für eine Weitwurfrute) liegt bei 38 cm. 
38 cm ist also ein Maß, wo bei mir ein angenehmes Gefühl auftritt und stören tut diese "Länge" nicht beim Jiggen.
Einen 30 cm Griff würde ich eher als Stummel und nicht als Griff bezeichnen, alles unabhängig von der Ausgewogenheit einer Rute.

Mit 38 cm, meine ich 38 cm nutzbare Länge. Wenn hinten noch so eine unnütze Gewichtsbirne drauf geklebt ist, wird der Griff entsprechend länger.

Das alles bezieht sich auf einen uplocking Rollenhalter. Verwendet man einen downlocking Rollenhalter, wird der Korkgriff hinten noch mal 4 cm länger, also 42 cm., um eine angenehmes Wurfgefühl zu erzeugen.

Bei einer Meerforellenrute würde ich nicht unter 45 cm. gehen (uplocking), es sei denn, dass es sich um eine Rucksackrute handelt.

TL.


----------



## marlin2304 (31. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Achim,
ich hab mir die 90er für den Bodden aufbauen lassen, absolute Traumrute. Hatte auch die 120er im Visier, hat mir jeder abgeraten, ist eher was zum leichten Pilken oder zum Wallerspinnfischen. Mit der 90er kannst du auch mal Spinnern und Blinkern. Das Handteil ist insgesamt 30cm lang, 25cm vor dem Rollenhalter und 5cm nach dem Rollenhalter, der Finger berührt so noch den Blank.


----------



## Platti (31. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Kai

Moin Kai, fischst du die 90er in 9ft oder in 10 ft? Welche Beringung hast du gewählt, 5 +1 oder 6 + 1 ? Könntest du mir das Beringungsschema mal mailen? (Also die Ringabstände?) Wäre sehr nett von dir, werde die Rute morgen bestellen. Danke für deine Mühe, tight lines,

Achim


----------



## Locke86 (31. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wollte mir jetz auch mal nen Angebot von Germantackle reinholen. Nun weiss ich aber nich genau welches Wg. 30-70oder 45-90gr??
Köder: Gufi von 12-20cm (auch Bulldawg und Castaic bis max. 100g), Wobbler 13-22cm und halt nen bisschen Blech (Blinker ab 35gr , Spinner ab gr.5).
Habe dabei an die Boddenspezial (45-90) gedacht oder was meint ihr??
Wie würdet/habt ihr den Blank bestückt/en (Ringe,Rollenhalter,Kork)??
Soll nach möglichkeit bis max. 300€ kosten.

Danke für eure hilfe.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (31. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn du auch in der Strömung fischst, wird die 75er mit fast allen Ködern überfordert sein, im Stillwasser aber auch mit den meisten.
Davon abgesehen, würde ich ein paar Taler drauf legen und bei einem Rutenbauer mit langjähriger Erfahrung kaufen.


----------



## Chrizzi (31. August 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Blechpeitsche? :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Locke86 schrieb:


> Köder: Gufi von 12-20cm (auch Bulldawg und Castaic bis max. 100g), Wobbler 13-22cm und halt nen bisschen Blech (Blinker ab 35gr , Spinner ab gr.5).


Nimm dafür die 9ft 120er, da bist Du auf der besseren Seite, wie Thilo schon zur Überlastungschance schreibt. 
Ich habe die 3m VHF -150g aus Blank CB-mad-spezial, die kommt mit solchen Brocken so richtig auf Touren, läßt sich ab 20g brutto fischen, mit 50g schon richtig super, nach oben hin ist viel Luft!  
Davon die kleinere 9ft ist doch ein feiner Stecken, richtig 7+1 eng beringt (System 2 Ringe am HT !) und Du hast eine "Nichts-zu-fürchten-brauch" Rute. 
Ein Peitschen-Clone reicht dafür nicht hin, viel zu weich in der Spitze im Vergleich. Wieso nicht gleich was richtig kräftiges, danit gibt es viel weniger Fehlbisse usw., bei kleineren Fischen muss man nur etwas vorsichtiger drillen, bei großen Fischen ist es aber gerade richtig, und alter Leitsatz: Eine Hechtrute kann nie zu hart und zu kräftig sein, wenn es richtig dicke kommt! :g


----------



## Locke86 (1. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also eine Harrison VHF oder welche???
Welch Rutenbaushop wäre dann zu empfehlen??
Ist die 120er nich nen bisschen heftig?? Ich denke das die 90er reicht wenn sie doch so steif ist!! Werfe ja nich ständig mit 18+ Ködern hauptsäch sind Köder zwischen 12-16cm sollte aber auch mal nen 20er werfen können.
Wo liegen denn da die Preise so???


----------



## marlin2304 (1. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Platti schrieb:


> @ Kai
> 
> Moin Kai, fischst du die 90er in 9ft oder in 10 ft? Welche Beringung hast du gewählt, 5 +1 oder 6 + 1 ? Könntest du mir das Beringungsschema mal mailen? (Also die Ringabstände?) Wäre sehr nett von dir, werde die Rute morgen bestellen. Danke für deine Mühe, tight lines,
> 
> Achim



Die Rute ist 9ft lang, hat eine 5+1 Fuji-Sic Beringung. 
Die Nächste wird aber mit Titanium-Sic ausgestattet. Würde auch gern mal eine mit 6+1Aufgebaute fischen.
Ringabstände kann ich dir erst übermorgen mailen, da ein Freund sie zum Testen ausgeliehen hat.


----------



## ivo (1. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Locke86

Ich kann CMW empfehlen. Lieferzeit für meine Rute zwei Wochen ab Bestellung. Saubere Arbeit und gute Beratung.:m

Der Jörg Hellbrück soll auch gut sein. Ich habe bei Ihm aber noch nichts bauen lassen. Da solltest du dich mal an slotti wenden. Der kann dir da weiterhelfen (Telefonnummer).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Locke86 schrieb:


> Also eine Harrison VHF oder welche???
> Welch Rutenbaushop wäre dann zu empfehlen??
> Ist die 120er nich nen bisschen heftig?? Ich denke das die 90er reicht wenn sie doch so steif ist!! Werfe ja nich ständig mit 18+ Ködern hauptsäch sind Köder zwischen 12-16cm sollte aber auch mal nen 20er werfen können.
> Wo liegen denn da die Preise so???


Ja, entweder die VHF -90g oder die -120g, das ist einfach die Frage wie weit das mit großen Ködern gut oder nur so lalala gehen soll. 
100g echtes Ködergewicht auf Dauer bedarf eines kräftigeren Hebels.
Die leichteren Modelle darfst Du auch ein bischen überlasten, aber das Führungsgefühl ist mit meiner VHF -75g und einem 23cm Standardgummilatschen nicht mehr so toll, geht eben notfalls. 
Wenn ich das gezielt vorhabe, nehme ich die wesentlich kräftigere -150g, das macht einfach mehr Spaß und das Feeling paßt. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass man mit der kräftigeren Rute selbst große Gummianbissflächen auch besser durch die Zähne reissen kann beim Biss.


----------



## Da Vinci (2. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Locke
für dein Einsatzgebiet kann dir nur wärmstens die 90er empfehlen - mit der 120er 12er Gummis zu fischen macht mal gar keinen Spaß... Habe mir die 90er sogar extra fürs Fischen mit 23er Gummis zugelegt und wurde nicht enttäuscht (sehr hohe Bissausbeute beim Jiggen)! Die 75er ist mir dafür einfach zu schwach auf der Brust!
Fazit:

90er - ideal für dich!

Gruß ,
Jochen


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (2. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

als Inhaber einer 120er VHF votiere ich auch in diesem fall klar fuer die 90er


----------



## maesox (2. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo "Spinner" #h,

heute war es soweit|rolleyes Ich bekam meinen von Jörg Hellbrück verbauten Hastings Gravite den USA "Blechi" Blank .

Dieser Rutenbauer wurde mir von boardi "Slotti" wärmstens empfohlen. Auch Kamerad u boardi "Sammler" empfiehl mir diesen,da er schon bei Jörg Ruten bauen ließ u total begeistert war.

Also los!! Nachdem mein sehnlichst erwarteter Blank endlich aus USA da war,rief ich Jörg an um mit ihm das weitere Vorgehen zu besprechen. Bei diesem Telefonat wählte ich die zu verbauenden Komponenten aus und schilderte Herrn Hellbrück wie ich meine zukünftige "Spinne" gerne hätte.

Mir war es wichtig,die Rute schlicht zu halten. Ich lege keinen wert darauf,daß jeder die Rute als "Blechi" erkennt oder daß diese als Rute der +100€|rolleyes auffält.

Diese Spinnrute sollte mein Lieblingspferd im Stall werden,die mich bei all meinen Begehungen,wenn es auf Hecht & Co geht begleiten soll!

Wie gesagt bekam ich sie heute und war nach dem Auspacken total von den Socken|bigeyes 
Sie war penibel u ins kleinste Detail top aufgebaut worden! Bisher hatte ich eine Solche noch nie in den Händen halten durfen!!

Die Rute übetrifft all meine Erwartungen und dieses teilte ich auch Herrn Jörg Hellbrück direkt nach Erhalt der Rute per Telefon mit!!

Ich weiß daß Geschmäcker verschieden sind. Trotzdem habe ich meine Cam geschnappt,um so gut es eben ging,ein paar Bilder zu machen. Diese möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten,damit ihr euch besser vorstellen könnt,mit was ich in Zukunft meist Meister Esox nachstellen werde#6

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/7803/img1375oa2.jpg

http://img137.*ih.us/img137/9205/img1382sf1.jpg

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/361/img1383wj7.jpg

http://img98.*ih.us/img98/6263/img1373eu5.jpg

http://img238.*ih.us/img238/6987/img1379uf3.jpg

http://img238.*ih.us/img238/7864/img1378tk5.jpg
Viele Grüße u TL
Matze


----------



## Markus18 (2. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch, schönes Schwert und es sieht auch überhaupt nicht nach 100+ aus, kein wenig.
P.S.Was ist das für ein schnicke Rollenhalter?


----------



## maesox (2. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank Markus#6

Das ist ein Fuji "Edelstahl" passend zum Knauf u zu den Wicklungsabschlüssen.


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Pikepauly (2. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Eine echte Traumflitsche!

Herzlichen Glückwünsch!

Das J.H. ein "Grosser" ist, hatte ich ja auch schon von Slotti gehört, aber das was er da gebaut hat, topt noch um Einiges das, was ich ihm zugetraut hätte.

Hammer!!!!


----------



## Margaux (2. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hej Matze,

|schild-g auch von mir. Das sind ja gute Neuigkeiten und freut mich riesig für Dich. 

Wie auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist, ist die Rute der absolute Oberhammer, super klasse. Da hast Du ein richtiges  Schmuckstück. Auch wenn Du eigentlich einen schlichten Aufbau wolltest, das ist NICHT gelungen :m, der Aufbau ist richtig richtig kultig. Nochmals Glückwunsch dazu... und warum kommst Du nicht auch zu unserem "Plöner-See-Treffen"


----------



## maesox (2. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Servus Volker u allen anderen,

erstmal herzlichen Dank euch allen!!!!!


Wenn ich ehrlich bin tuts mir jedesmal in der Seele weh,wenn ich ein Antwortpost des +++Harrisontreffen 2008+++ lese!!

Du weißt aber auch daß ich bis jetzt immer noch auf meine Harrisons warte und daher bei nem Harrisontreffen fehl am Platz wäre!!!

Auch wenn ich über meine Neuanschaffung überglücklich bin,so trübt die MAD Geschichte ganz schön!!!

Widmen wir uns lieber den schönen Sachen des Lebens;-))

Anghesichts dessen,was ich die letzten Monaten an Negativem miterlebt habe ist das sowas wie eine Genugtuung!!!



Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Locke86 (2. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also die VHF 90 war mir klar.

Nun brauch ich noch ne Empfehlung zum Baushop!

DANKE


----------



## maesox (2. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Solltest du Locke deine Rute nicht selbst bauen wollen,so empfehle ich dir ,wie sicherlich noch so mancher hier, den Obengenannten Rutenbauer!!#6


----------



## Mr. Sprock (2. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ maesox:
Die Rute sieht wirklich gut verarbeitet aus.
Viel Spaß damit!




Locke86 schrieb:


> Nun brauch ich noch ne Empfehlung zum Baushop!




Ich würde dir beispielsweise den Rutenbauer Jürgen Obermaier empfehlen.
Der ist schon sehr lange im Geschäft. Seine Preise sind gut und die Arbeit ist hervorragend. Er hat keine Webseite und ist kein Großer in der Branche.

Dann gibt es noch den ein oder anderen kleineren gewerblichen Rutenbauer, der hier auch mal erwähnt wird TM... Auch von ihm habe ich schon sehr gute Ruten gesehen.

Was ich dir vielleicht auch empfehlen würde, wäre mal bei den 1-2 AB-Boardies anzufragen, die hier immer wieder unglaublich schöne Ruten zeigen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die für so einen Aufbau die Zeit haben und günstiger wird es sicher auch nicht. Garantie hättest du auch, wenn die Teile vorher offiziell gekauft würden.

Dann wäre da noch CMW, der wohl bekannteste Rutenbauer, an dem es gar nichts auszusetzen%2 gibt. Seine Ruten haben sicher auch0den größten  Werterhalt und sind absolut top verarbeitet. Bei CMW bekommst du die beste Garantie.

Nicht zu vergessen: C. Heinrich rutenreparatur.de - auch top!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Matze, schönes Ding geworden, |schild-g zwar klassisch schwarz, doch eben sehr modern! 
Alles gute allzeit damit! 

Was ich besonders interessant finde, ist dass die Spitze mit Einbeinringen aufgebaut wurde, und das bei so einem Blank! :m


----------



## maesox (3. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Det

Dankeschön! Wollte das so


@Mr Spock

Das es immer verschiedene Meinungen gibt ist normal. So wie bis jetzt alles gelaufen ist,hab ich bei der Garantie null Bedenken. Wüßte auch gar nicht,was da jetzt passieren sollte,wenn ich die Rute anschaue...aber gut.

Wenn mal was kommen sollte sieht man weiter. Dann wird sich rausstellen obs rundum passt.Bin da aber guter Dinge.

Fakt ist auch,das es wie du schon geschrieben hast,klar noch andere guter Rutenbauer gibt!! Ich in meinem Fall kann anhand dieser Rute und anhand anderer Erfahrungen verschiedener Leute mit gutem Gewissen diesen weiter empfehlen!

Nicht mehr u nicht weniger


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## maesox (3. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Mr Spock

*Zitat:*

Es sind eher andere Dinge, die in der Vergangenheit liegen, die mich von einem Kauf abhalten würden. Habt ihr eine Rechnung bekommen?
Wenn ja, habt ihr auch Garantie. Das wäre dann soweit in Ordnung.

Es gibt viele kleine Rutenbauer mit viel Erfahrung, die ganz normal verkaufen, eine Rechnung ausstellen und somit dem Kunden auch als ganz kleiner Händler Garantie gewähren. Das sollte eigentlich normal sein, ist es aber nicht.

*Zitatende*




*Hallo Mr.Spock,*

*dies kann ich ganz u gar nicht bestätigen,da alles ordnungsgemäß abgelaufen ist! Von Anfang bis Ende!!*

*Es gab TOP Arbeit incl. Rechnung und zwei Jahren Garantie!!!!*

*Was will man mehr??????|bigeyes*


*TL*
*Matze*


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Matze,


geiles Teil!

Sieht echt hammermäßig aus! Und? Schon gefischt? :q

Ich wünsch Dir viele Monsterhechte an dem Stöckchen. Apropos: ich hab auch keine Harrison und komme zu dem Treffen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> Du weißt aber auch daß ich bis jetzt immer noch auf meine Harrisons warte und daher bei nem Harrisontreffen fehl am Platz wäre!!!


Also wirklich, das Thema das Treffens 2008 ff. entwickelt sich ganz eindeutig in Richtung des (Titel-)Themas dieses Threads , das wird wohl kaum einer anders sehen! :m
Immer herzlich willkommen, Matze ... #h


----------



## maesox (3. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt bizzelts dank euch noch mehr.........|bigeyes


----------



## maesox (3. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Toller Hecht


Du liegst mit deiner Vermutung Gold richtig!! 100 Punkte!!


TL
Matze


----------



## Chrizzi (3. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kennt jemand eine deutsche Adresse, wo man St.Croix Blanks bekommt?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Raiffeisenstr. 4,  PLZ 97209


----------



## Chrizzi (3. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke 
Ja, nur da ist die Auswahl doch arg gering.

Edit: der Link ist leider nicht das, was er sein soll.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Tut mir leid.
Versuche er es dann mal in Holland.
Dort gibt es einige St. Croix Händler.


----------



## Margaux (3. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also wirklich, das Thema das Treffens 2008 ff. entwickelt sich ganz eindeutig in Richtung des (Titel-)Themas dieses Threads , das wird wohl kaum einer anders sehen! :m
> Immer herzlich willkommen, Matze ... #h



So sieht's aus, jeder ist willkommen, ob nun Harrison oder nicht, spielt überhaupt keine Rolle!


----------



## Alikes (3. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Volker,
pünktlich angekommen 

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Margaux (3. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Alikes schrieb:


> Hi Volker,
> pünktlich angekommen
> 
> Gruß
> Alexander



Hi Alexander,

es hat sogar am Hbf. noch zu einem  Red Hot Chili Whopper gereicht... :q

Beim nächsten Mal treffen wir uns am besten an einem Freitag, dann kann ich zwei bis drei RB's später fahren und wir können CH gleich zum Bierchen mitnehmen


----------



## Shez (3. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bin mal wieder auf Blanksuche....Habe vorgestern erstmalig eine vhf 30-75 g in der Hand gehapt. Leider kann man auf Parkplätzen nicht angeln ...
Einen CTS Est (extra slim taper) 30 -60 g durfte ich auch einmal befingern  was dazu führte dass ich sie eigentlich nichtmehr loslassen wollte:q
Der Blank ist extrem dünn wesentlich dünner noch als die VHF wobei die in eine andere Wurfgewichtsklasse gehört.Das Gewicht ist mit gefühltem Kugelschreiber nicht wirklich untertrieben.

Hat jemand schon einmal von diesem Blank etwas gehört ?

Gruß Mario

P.s die Spitze war wesentlich weicher als die vhf -75. Ist die Spitze der 45 gVHF wesentlich weicher als die der 75 er ?



Unter Blanks/Spinnrutenblanks  ist der cts Blank erhältlich
CH//Rutenbau & Reparatur


----------



## J-son (3. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Shez schrieb:


> [...]P.s die Spitze war wesentlich weicher als die vhf -75. Ist die Spitze der 45 gVHF wesentlich weicher als die der 75 er ?[...]



Schon deutlich, aber das Feeling ist mit entsprechend kleineren Ködern schon noch VHF-typisch. Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, dass der 45er Blank nicht jeden VHF-Liebhaber überzeugen kann.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## maesox (4. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@J-son

Klar das ist Geschmackssache#c 

*Ich liebe die Aktion der VHF - 45g.... mit der VHF -75g braucht man die Spitze aber nicht vergleichen.*


TL
Matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Shez schrieb:


> P.s die Spitze war wesentlich weicher


Mal ein Tip zum Blankvergleich, der hat nämlich seine Tücken: 
Den Unterschied, den man bei nackten Blanks merkt, denn kannst Du für fertige Ruten noch höher ansetzen, da sich das Ringgewicht (vorausgesetzt vergleichbare Ringe) je nach Spitzenhärte nochmal wieder kräftig bemerkbar macht. Dieser Wahrnehmung eines Härteunterschiedes sollte man also schon trauen.

Noch eine Sache: Schreibt bitte die Längen dazu, also ob 8, 9 oder 10ft, das sind teilweise durch die Länge riesige Unterschiede bei sonst gleichen Blanktypen. |wavey:

Ich hatte jetzt extra mal eine Zeit dieselbe harte Monotec Futura Multifilschnur 018 (pur,ohne Vorfach) an der 10ft VHF -75g geangelt, die mir an der 10ft VHF -45g manchmal echte Drillaussteiger bescherte, wenn sie pur drauf war. Ergebnis: Keine Drillaussteiger-Verluste in vielen Fischdrills an der stärkeren Rute, dabei selbst dicke Fische gestrandet, Barsche, handgelandet, was heißt: Die Spitze reagiert im Drill besser puffernd. Das kann man trocken überhaupt nicht rausbekommen. 
Vlt. ist die 10ft VHF -45g auch deswegen jetzt aus dem Blankangebot weg? Dabei ohne Zweifel megageil zu fischen, gibt wohl kaum einen so leichten federartig wirkenden Blank mit dieser Power.


----------



## Tisie (4. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, dass der 45er Blank nicht jeden VHF-Liebhaber überzeugen kann.


Warum denn?

Hier nochmal meine Frage nach Berliner/Brandenburger VHF-Besitzern als extra Thread #h

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## J-son (5. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, ich hab die 45er erst einmal gefischt, hatte aber den Eindruck, dass das direkte Ködergefühl der VHF sich bei der 75er noch etwas deutlicher bemerkbar macht. Ich habe sie noch nicht beide vergleichsgefischt, war aber beim ersten Angeln von der 75er weit mehr beeindruckt, als von der 45er, was keine Abwertung sein soll - das Teil macht richtig Spass, auch wenn der Einsatzbereich (Kanalzander) beim Testfischen etwas hoch angesetzt war.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## maesox (5. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Spinner #h,


hatte gestern das erste Mal meinen Blechi-Aufbau im Einsatz. Geworfen wurde von 10er Illex Arnauds bis 20er Gummis so einiges.
Mit einer 2500er Stradic FB machte sie einen ausgeglichenen Eindruck. Von Heck oder Kopflastigkeit keine Spur.

Sie beschleunigte selbst "schwerere Köder"so,daß enorme Wurfweiten möglich waren!
Hatte leider gestern nur zwei halbstarke Hechte und zwei Barsche. Muß sagen,daß ich aber auch schon Ruten mit nem "Nullinger" eingeweiht habe|rolleyes Von daher hätte es schlechter laufen können.

Einmal hatte ich einen ca 30-35cm Barsch am Spinnerbait. Hatte jedenfalls nicht das Gefühl,an nem harten Besenstiel einen Fisch zu drillen.

....es paßt einfach und ist exakt das was ich immer wollte*:l...bin mir sicher,daß ich mit ihr noch ne Menge Spaß haben werde!!!*

*Nochmal ein riesen Lob an Herrn Jörg Hellbrück für die TOP Arbeit!!!!*


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Slotti (5. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Mädels,

melde mich aus dem Urlaub zurück. #h

ist ja ne Menge passiert hier in diesem Thread. 

@ Maesox

mann da bin ich aber froh das alles zu deiner Zufriedenheit geklappt hat und du scheinbar auch mit dem Blank zufrieden bist 

Grüße Slotti


----------



## maesox (5. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Maesox

mann da bin ich aber froh das alles zu deiner Zufriedenheit geklappt hat und du scheinbar auch mit dem Blank zufrieden bist 

Grüße Slotti[/quote]





...Absolut!!!!!!!!!!!!! Die Rute ist echt vielseitiger als ich gedacht habe. Hatte erst etwas Angst,daß damit das Gefühl auf der Strecke bleibt - aber falsch gedacht!


Viele Grüße an dich Mark
Du bist schließlich schuld an dem Ganzen!!!!#hDanke#6

Matze


----------



## Tisie (5. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,



J-son schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab die 45er erst einmal gefischt, hatte aber den Eindruck, dass das direkte Ködergefühl der VHF sich bei der 75er noch etwas deutlicher bemerkbar macht. Ich habe sie noch nicht beide vergleichsgefischt, war aber beim ersten Angeln von der 75er weit mehr beeindruckt, als von der 45er ...


meinst Du, daß das nur am höheren WG der 75er liegt oder unterscheidet die sich auch in der Aktion/Biegekurve von der 45er? Beide in 9'?!



J-son schrieb:


> ... das Teil macht richtig Spass, auch wenn der Einsatzbereich (Kanalzander) beim Testfischen etwas hoch angesetzt war.


Warum paßte die 45er nicht zum Einsatzbereich Kanalzander? Das ist teilw. auch mein Einsatzgebiet ...

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## maesox (5. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Tisie,

mit ner 45er VHF hättest du quasi die Light-Variante für die Zanderangelei im Kanal.

Ist mit Sicherheit nicht jedermanns Sache aber es ginge durchaus,wie ich finde!!

TL
Matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> meinst Du, daß das nur am höheren WG der 75er liegt oder unterscheidet die sich auch in der Aktion/Biegekurve von der 45er? Beide in 9'?!


Die Sache ist an sich einfach, selbst wenn die Unterschiede bei den 9' und 10' Versionen unterschiedlich sind.
Mit einer 75er hast Du das größere Köderspektrum gegenüber der 45er, gerade nach öben, weil Du mit der 75 notfalls fast alles fischen kannst (23cm+20g).
Die 45er ist leichter, du hast einen zarteren Stecken in der Hand, und damit macht das Angeln und der Drill normaler Fische mehr Spaß.
It's up to you! #c

Ich würde jemandem, der sich nicht entscheiden kann, immer eine 75er für dem Anfang und hinterher eine 30er empfehlen, das ergibt ein sehr gutes Gespann. Dazu noch eine feine umgebaute L-Berkley wie die Ser1 8' 4-24g, und an sich hat man ausgesorgt!


----------



## Nick_A (5. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi zusammen, #h

ich lese bereits ´ne geraume Zeit hier mit... der Eigenbau-Wahn ist irgendwie auch ein bisschen ansteckend !  :q

Was mich interessiert (und ich hier -jedenfalls auf den letzten 10Seiten- nicht rauslesen konnte) ... was wiegen denn eure Harrison VHF75 und VHF90-Ruten so etwa ?

...natürlich abhängig von Griffen, Ringen, etc.

Zu den Harrison-Blanks wurde ja bereits viel hier gesprochen....zu den sonstigen Ausstattungsteilen allerdings bisher etwas weniger 

Welche Ringe und Rollenhalter haut Ihr denn derzeit (meist) drauf ?

--> Gibt es hier auch empfehlenswerte Ausstattungen ?

Was mich da z.B. am CMW-Katalog stört ist, daß hier keine Gewichtsangaben für die "Zusatzteile" enthalten sind. 

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Eigentlich ist es grob gesehen nicht schwer:
Ringe -> SIC, Rollenhalter -> Fuji, 
Griffaufbau entweder superklassisch durchgehend Kork mit langen Griffstücken, oder mehr im neuen Jigstyle mit Split-Griffen und minimierten Griffmaterial. 
Das bringt ca. 50g Differenz bzw. Einsparung, allerdings am Griff und unten, wo es nicht soviel negativ zählt oder das hintere Griffmaterial sogar positiv auf die Balance einwirkt. Die skeletierten Griffe müssen im Endgewicht mehr ausbalanciert werden, damit verliert man einen Großteils des gesparten wieder. Endkappen können auch bis 45g wiegen, das ergibt schon Schwankungen von fast 100g bei ansonsten Blank-gleichen Ruten. Ringe unterscheiden sich auch erheblich, und wenn sie in Menge auf der Spitze sitzen merkt man das sogar sehr. Es gibt heute schöne leichte Ringe, der Fuji-SIC Standard gilt so nicht mehr als Hi-Tech.
Die leichtesten 9ft Ruten liegen aber weit unter 200g.
Meine mit viel Griff+dickem Kork aufgebauten 3m VHF wiegen so bei 250g, das dürfte so mit die Obergrenze sein.

Die Ringzahlen gehen inzwischen eher ein bischen hoch, die Ringe kleiner, der früher übliche 030er Leitring ist heute ein 025er, leichte Ringe und die Erfahrungen mit neueren Ruten (ala Skeletor-1) machen das möglich, die Belastbarkeit und die Geflechschnurführung werden besser. Also z.B. 7+1 anstelle den alten 5+1 für eine 9ft 2,70m Rute.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Was mich da z.B. am CMW-Katalog stört ist, daß hier keine Gewichtsangaben für die "Zusatzteile" enthalten sind.


Da hast Du 100% recht, machen bisher zuwenige Anbieter. 
Dazu versuchen sich manche Leuts in Eigenhilfe, irgendwann gibts dann mal mehr Daten. 

An für sich kann man eine Rute wie aus Legosteinen schon aus ihren Komponentengewichten zusammenrechenen, aber die meisten Anbieter schlunzen auch bei den Blanks, denn das leicht ermittelbare Gewicht des ST (=Spitzenteils) ist viel wichtiger als das Gesamtgewicht des Blanks für das spätere Feeling. Eine Rute mit einem (zu) schweren ST bleibt immer kopflastig.


----------



## J-son (5. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Moin, meinst Du, daß das nur am höheren WG der 75er liegt oder unterscheidet die sich auch in der Aktion/Biegekurve von der 45er? Beide in 9'?!



Jo, da fehlt dann der Erfahrungswert vom Vergleichsfischen...ich muss passen, liefere aber gerne bei Gelegenheit einen Nachtrag.



Tisie schrieb:


> Warum paßte die 45er nicht zum Einsatzbereich Kanalzander? Das ist teilw. auch mein Einsatzgebiet[...]



Ist vielleicht eine Frage des Kanals; bei mir dreht es sich um den Grand Canal d'Alsace, kurz Rhein, der ja eine enorme Strömung aufweist. Die Übergänge zu Häfen und Flachwasserzonen lassen sich gerade noch mit der 45er beharken, alles was weiter über die Strömungskante hinausgeht, überfordert diesen zarten Blank.
Unterhalb eines Altrheinwehres ist man mit der 45er sicher spitze bewaffnet, aber Kanalzander fängt man hier mit der 75er besser.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Tisie (5. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Namensvetter, #h



maesox schrieb:


> mit ner 45er VHF hättest du quasi die Light-Variante für die Zanderangelei im Kanal.
> 
> Ist mit Sicherheit nicht jedermanns Sache aber es ginge durchaus,wie ich finde!!


das hängt sicher auch vom Kanal (Tiefe/Strömung) und den verwendeten Ködergrößen und Bleikopfgewichten ab. Wo siehst Du diesbez. die Grenze der 45er VHF?

@AngelDet:


AngelDet schrieb:


> Mit einer 75er hast Du das größere Köderspektrum gegenüber der 45er, gerade nach öben, weil Du mit der 75 notfalls fast alles fischen kannst (23cm+20g).


Solche Latschen will ich gar nicht fischen 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich würde jemandem, der sich nicht entscheiden kann, immer eine 75er für dem Anfang und hinterher eine 30er empfehlen, das ergibt ein sehr gutes Gespann.


Die kurze 30er VHF habe ich auch im Hinterkopf, sicher 'ne feine Bootsrute?! Aber eine nach der anderen |rolleyes

@J-Son:


J-son schrieb:


> Jo, da fehlt dann der Erfahrungswert vom Vergleichsfischen...ich muss passen, liefere aber gerne bei Gelegenheit einen Nachtrag.


Danke für die ehrliche Antwort, am Nachtrag bin ich natürlich sehr interessiert. 



J-son schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht eine Frage des Kanals; bei mir dreht es sich um den Grand Canal d'Alsace, kurz Rhein, der ja eine enorme Strömung aufweist. Die Übergänge zu Häfen und Flachwasserzonen lassen sich gerade noch mit der 45er beharken, alles was weiter über die Strömungskante hinausgeht, überfordert diesen zarten Blank.


Das kann ich mir vorstellen ... wo siehst Du die Grenze der 45er VHF bez. Ködergröße und Kopfgewicht?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## J-son (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist wohl eine Frage des Einsatzbereiches; wenn ich im Stillwasser mit Rundköpfen durchkurbel, sind 18g und 18er Shads wahrscheinlich noch sehr komfortabel, aber ausprobiert hab' ich es noch nicht. Um am Kanal zu jiggen, würde ich das Optimum auf 14g und 10er Shads schätzen - ich war aber wohlgemerkt erst einmal mit der Rute am Wasser.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Slotti (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

so habe nun auch die Bestätigung von Jörg Hellbrück bei dem Blank meiner Rute aus Post #251 handelt es sich um einen CTS EST in 45-90gr. (realistisch paßt 30-70gr. viel besser).

#h Slotti


----------



## Shez (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

HA! Dann hast du genau den Blank den ich in den Händen hielt in einer Gewichtsklasse höher. 
Hm da muss ich mal glatt zurück Blättern was du über den prügel geschrieben hast 


Gruß Mario


----------



## Shez (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hm,

also wenn ich nicht bald eine 45 VHF in die Hände bekomme werde ich mir wohl die CTS est 30-60 aufbauen lassen. Ich würd trotzdem die beiden mal gern im Vergleich in der Hand halten. 


Gruß Mario


----------



## Heuwiese (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Shez:
Bin in der Hafencity am arbeiten, kannst du mir nicht mal so eine VHF-Rute am Großen Grasbrook vorstellen?


----------



## rainer1962 (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



J-son schrieb:


> Das ist wohl eine Frage des Einsatzbereiches; wenn ich im Stillwasser mit Rundköpfen durchkurbel, sind 18g und 18er Shads wahrscheinlich noch sehr komfortabel, aber ausprobiert hab' ich es noch nicht. Um am Kanal zu jiggen, würde ich das Optimum auf 14g und 10er Shads schätzen - ich war aber wohlgemerkt erst einmal mit der Rute am Wasser.
> 
> GRZ:
> J@Y


 

@Tisie...
diese Angabe kann ich voll und ganz unterschreiben (für den Rhein in dem auch ich fische) Der Attractor in 10 cm mit 14-16gr ist beim aktiven Jiggen noch gut zu führen. Beim Faulenzen siehts natürlich anders aus. Ich habe mir zu der 75er die 45er zum Twistern (10-16gr Kopf und die Turbotails 10cm) geholt weil ich bei kleineren Gewichten mit der 45er mehr Gefühl habe. Beim Faulenzen siehts etwas anders aus, da geht locker 30gr Kopf und ein No Aktion Shad, werfen der Köder ist eh kein Problem, selbst wenn sich die Rute bei höherem Ködergewicht "überlädt" braucht man ja nicht voll durchziehen um Weite zu erreichen. Das Problem bei zu schweren Ködern sehe ich in der Führungstechnik also ob Faulenzen oder jiggen. Wie gesagt ich fische im Rhein


----------



## Chrizzi (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Um nochmal eine Frage aus der Versenkung zu holen.



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Kennt jemand eine deutsche Adresse, wo man St.Croix Blanks bekommt?




Jetzt mal von CMW abgesehen, wo es ± kaum Auswahl gibt. 

Speziell suche ich den SC"  2C60MLF2 Blank. Google hat leider nichts gegeben. Vermutlich wird das der "Testbau" bevor ich mich an den teureren Batson XST Blank wage. 


Bei Matagi hab ich ihn gefunden, sogar noch zum netten Preis (~40€). Vorteil wäre, dass es hier auch den ganzen anderen Kram zur Rute gibt, leider wäre die Matagi-Tour auch nicht ganz billig, weil da zu viele geile Sachen sind.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Versuche er es dann mal in Holland.
> Dort gibt es einige St. Croix Händler.



.....


----------



## Chrizzi (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wo finde ich diese Holländer?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Weiß ich jetzt auch nicht.
Müsste ich auch suchen.
Es gibt sie aber.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

BEN'S FISHING TACKLE BV
BOEZEMWEG 14 D/E
3255 MC OUDE-TONGE ,
Phone: 310187669088
Info@bensfishingtackle.com

www.bensfishingtackle.com
http://www.bensfishingtackle.com/sh...ex&cPath=324&zenid=589qktvb4eoolpv2bgpkk4r3r6

http://www.bensfishingtackle.com/shop/bmz_cache/9/9d7f4ad13b5b329fde36e6ab6e1732e3.image.95x100.jpg 
 

Ist wohl ein Fliegenfischer-Händler, aber der kann bestimmt sagen, wo es die anderen Ruten gibt.
Es gibt aber noch weitere Händer.


http://www.kuperushengelsport.nl/contents/nl/d94.html
http://www.hengeldiscount.nl/roofvis.htm

Würde da mal in nem anderen Forum fragen..............


----------



## Chrizzi (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke. Hier hat er auf jeden Fall auch nicht Fliegenruten im Angebot. Leider keine Blanks nur die fertigen Ruten.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Er hat keine Blanks auf seiner Webseite, was nichts heißen muss.


----------



## Chrizzi (6. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Er hat keine Blanks auf seiner Webseite, was nichts heißen muss.



Damit hast du allerings recht, aber wenn dann wollte ich gleich alles für die Rute von einem Shop kaufen + etwas Beratung, so dass die Komponenten auch passen. Da ist Matagi nun mal die Nummer1, leider etwas weit weg. Aber eine 2teilige 6ft Rute sollte noch günstig (>30-40€) den Weg aus Japan hierher finden. 
Da es die erste Rute ist die ich baue, wollte ich echt das Problem "Material aus sämtlichen Shops zusammenkaufen" umgehen. Schonmal da das alles noch passen muss, wenn ich die Rute noch kürze.


Edit:
Ich werde bei Zeiten mal CMW fragen, ob die auch den Blank haben/bekommen können. Ab Oktober hab ich wieder etwas Zeit, wenn ich das halbwegs richtig sehe.


----------



## Heuwiese (7. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sind die Planks die man kaufen kann im Rohzustand und müssen noch mit Lack behandelt werden?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Blangs sind schon lackiert.


----------



## Tisie (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi J-son,



J-son schrieb:


> Um am Kanal zu jiggen, würde ich das Optimum auf 14g und 10er Shads schätzen - ich war aber wohlgemerkt erst einmal mit der Rute am Wasser.


das paßt ja und wenn das wirklich das Optimum ist, sollte bei meinem Einsatzgebiet genug Spielraum nach oben und unten sein.

@Zanderfetischist:


zanderfetischist schrieb:


> @Tisie...
> diese Angabe kann ich voll und ganz unterschreiben (für den Rhein in dem auch ich fische) Der Attractor in 10 cm mit 14-16gr ist beim aktiven Jiggen noch gut zu führen. Beim Faulenzen siehts natürlich anders aus. Ich habe mir zu der 75er die 45er zum Twistern (10-16gr Kopf und die Turbotails 10cm) geholt weil ich bei kleineren Gewichten mit der 45er mehr Gefühl habe. Beim Faulenzen siehts etwas anders aus, da geht locker 30gr Kopf und ein No Aktion Shad, werfen der Köder ist eh kein Problem, selbst wenn sich die Rute bei höherem Ködergewicht "überlädt" braucht man ja nicht voll durchziehen um Weite zu erreichen. Das Problem bei zu schweren Ködern sehe ich in der Führungstechnik also ob Faulenzen oder jiggen. Wie gesagt ich fische im Rhein


Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Info #6 ... dann scheint die 45er ja das richtige "Zanderschwert" für mich zu sein. Wobei mir inzwischen auch schon die blaue 30er empfohlen wurde |kopfkrat

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ääähm!#h

Nur mal so ne Frage an die Spezialisten:

Wieso soll die 3,20m VHF in 30g Wg und cobaltblau so eine andere Rute sein?

Wer von euch fischt denn diese Rute?

Weil, erst dann kann man da doch drüber urteilen.|kopfkrat


Also, ich habe Meine jetzt endlich eingeweiht und ein paar ganz stinknormale Teichforellen gefangen. Leider nur bis 1 1/2Kg. Also nix Großes!
Ja, ich weiß, jetzt sollte ich mich schämen, da das edle Stück zum Mefo fischen gebaut wurde...#t|rolleyes
Sogar den Köder hab ich Banause getauscht.
Hab mit Pose und selbstgemachtem Teig geangelt...#d#d#d
Sogar geflochtene Schnur hatte ich drauf.
Nur das Vorfach unter der banalen Feststellpose war monofil!|wavey:


Doch soll ich euch was sagen...

Obwohl einige Fische wirklich wild abgegangen und in voller Länge aus dem Wasser gesprungen sind, hab ich keinen einzigen Fisch verloren.
Das Angeln mit der Rute hat mir totalen Spaß gemacht und ich freue mich schon wie Bolle auf meine erste Bachforelle aus dem Salzwasser!!!:q


Also, was soll dieses in meinen Augen "Geunke" über die Rute?#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dirk, nicht verwechseln:|wavey:
Die 3,20er ist nicht gemeint (VHF 10'6" 3,20m 5-30g) #d
Davon gibt es auch keinen cobaltblauen Blank bisher.
Da kann ich alles gute bestätigen, was Du schreibst. |supergri
Für mich und freibadwirt ist das auch so ziemlich die Lieblingsrute. :l

Es geht um den VHF 9ft 2,70m 5-30g, wo es einmal den normalen anthrazit/grau/schwarzen Blank und einmal den cobaltblauen (CB) von mad gibt. Diese beiden unterscheiden sich im Spitzendurchmesser vorne. Evtl. liegt der CB Blank sogar noch über dem normalen 45er in der Spitzenstraffheit.

Die Daten kommen dann auf jeden Fall hier (und an ne andere Stelle) mal zusammen rein.


----------



## maesox (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Attractoren und Twistern in 10 cm mit 14-16gr jiggen, ist meiner Meinung nach die Paradedisziplin der 270cm 30er VHF.


 





Servus Spezi,


hierfür würde ich dir eher die 2.70er -45g empfehlen!!




TL
Matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@angelspezi82
welcher Blank ist bei Dir verbaut, blau oder nicht blau?


----------



## maesox (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt Det!!! Gute Frage ;-))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hier mal ein paar sehr interessante Daten aus dem Nachbarthread: :m


Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bin gerade mal zum Auto gesprintet und habe die Spitzen und das Handteil unterhalb des Zapfens gemessen
> 
> VHF 30 (schwarz) Spitzendurchmesser gemessen 25mm vom Ende des Ringes entfernt (Lackierung) = 2,30mm
> VHF 40 (blau) Spitzendurchmesser gemessen 28mm vom Ende des Ringes entfernt (Lackierung) = 2,65mm
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

^ Welche Farbe hat denn deine 30er?


----------



## maesox (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hast recht Spezi... ist Geschmacksache


Meinte aber die Blaue !


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> nicht blau, warum?


Weil der blaue 30er kräftiger als der 45er Blank, der normale 30er aber schwächer als der 45er Blank in der Spitze ist, höchstwahrscheinlich durch die Messdaten der Spitzen.

Klaro hängt das ab, wie aggressiv man jiggt und führt.


----------



## taxel (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

das ist schon komisch. Ich habe Stefans blaue 30-iger vor etwa einem Jahr mal kurz gefischt. Die kam mir mächtig straf für eine dreißiger vor. Letztens habe ich Spezis graue 30-iger kurz gefischt. Obwohl bestimmt ein Jahr zwischen beiden Gelegenheit lag, dachte ich, ich hätte die 30-iger in anderer Erinnerung ...

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal wieder zu dritt um zu vergleichen. Ich bringe dann noch meine Spin Perfect II mit.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So, war mal messen:

Blank Harrison VHF 9ft 2,70m 5-30g Farbe CobaltBlau
ST @17mm v.Spitze: 2,68 mm  (unrund)
ST @25mm v.Spitze: 2,74 mm
ST vor Gewebemesh an Steckung: 8,95 mm
ST danach auf Gewebemesh an Steckung: 9,35 mm
HT Zapfenende: 7,83 mm
HT Blank unter Zapfen: 7,79 mm
HT @520mm v.Ende: 10,75 mm


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



taxel schrieb:


> das ist schon komisch. Ich habe Stefans blaue 30-iger vor etwa einem Jahr mal kurz gefischt. Die kam mir mächtig straf für eine dreißiger vor. Letztens habe ich Spezis graue 30-iger kurz gefischt. Obwohl bestimmt ein Jahr zwischen beiden Gelegenheit lag, dachte ich, ich hätte die 30-iger in anderer Erinnerung ...


Ich schätze, Du liegst da nicht falsch, Axel! :m

Hier mal eine Tabelle, zusammengetragen aus den Messungen von Martin und der Messung von mir. Das gibt doch einen sehr eindeutigen "Tatbestand".

VHF 9ft 5-30g (schwarz)
ST @25mm v.Spitze: 2,30 mm
HT Blank unter Zapfen: 7,75 mm

VHF 9ft 5-30g (CobaltBlau)
ST @25mm v.Spitze: 2,74 mm
HT Blank unter Zapfen: 7,79 mm

VHF 9ft 15-45g (schwarz)
ST @28mm v.Spitze: 2,65 mm
HT Blank unter Zapfen: 8,12 mm


----------



## taxel (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> man sieht sich sicher :m
> 
> ist deine SPII schon fertig? bilder ...!!!!!



Ja sie ist fertig. Der erste Rapfen ist auch schon gefangen |supergri

Bilder habe ich noch keine gemacht. Graphitfarbiger Blank + schwarze Wicklung ... das wird wohl unspektakulär.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nein, so dick ist die blaue Farbe nicht, das ist nur eine dünne Lasur unter dem Versiegelungslack, keine Lackfarbe.
Siehe z.B. die Messungen am HT. Das sind dort 0,04mm Differenz, nicht mehr.
Meine andere blaue VHF ist auch nicht merklich dicker als Soll.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



taxel schrieb:


> Bilder habe ich noch keine gemacht. Graphitfarbiger Blank + schwarze Wicklung ... das wird wohl unspektakulär.


Axel, schon vergessen, RBF, ein bischen gibts ja schon #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> aber warum so unterschiedliche dicken? vllt weiss der herrscher der blauen was genaueres? der is nur leider grad ned da #q


Du kennst doch mad. Meine fiktive Version dazu:
Die blauen sind eh Custom-Bestellungen, die Spitze sollte schon ein wenig kräftiger ausfallen, wie er das bayrisch derbe liebt, Harrison hat auch brav mehr Material draufgepackt bzw. einen dickeren Mandrel für die Spitze genommen (die Gewichte sind nämlich auch gleich), und eine kleine VHF mit sehr harter Spitze ist bei rausgekommen. Brav wie er ist hat mad die auch unter der bestellten Harrison-type verkauft, steht da auch so drauf. 

Nur real in der Rutenbande ist da sowas wie ein -50g herausgekommen, gerade so eine richtig halbstarke BP. 
Die ist auch gut angekommen, bis auf das es eben die von Axel beschriebene Verwirrung irgendwann erzeugen mußte, und das muß natürlich auch aufgeklärt werden. :m
Dass dabei so nebenbei die bisher nach meinen Rutenerfahrungen stärkste, spitzenhärteste und schnellste Flitsche in ihrem Range rausgekommen ist, das ist sozusagen ein sehr positiver Nebeneffekt.  Deutlich flexibler und spritziger als die 75er, optisch kaum zu unterscheiden, vom Gefühl her die geilere Rute.


----------



## taxel (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ne, ne. Pics mach ich mal, wenn gutes Wetter ist. Das wird schwer genug. Wie fotografiert man die Ringflucht? 

Mit der Flitsche bin ich zufrieden. Für die erste nicht schlecht.   

@ Patrick: Sehe sollten wir uns mal wieder. Letztens habe ich mich ernsthaft im UUL Spinnfischen versucht. Ich habe versucht Grundeln zu gufinieren. Eine habe ich erwischt. Dann ist mir mein einziger zwei-Zentimeter-Gufi abgerissen. Die anderen waren zu groß. Da bleibt keine hängen. Gebissen hat es aber munter weiter.

@ Det: Du wolltest doch auch noch mal eine Rute zum Vergleich nachmessen?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## taxel (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> grundeln gufiniert? du bist verrückt! ich bin froh wenn keine von denen an den haken bekomme |rolleyes



Das trainiert die Reflexe #6 Ich brauche nur kleinere Haken und Gufis |kopfkrat

Bei welcher Gelegenheit hattest du die am Haken?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dirk, nicht verwechseln:|wavey:
> Die 3,20er ist nicht gemeint (VHF 10'6" 3,20m 5-30g) #d
> Davon gibt es auch keinen cobaltblauen Blank bisher.
> Da kann ich alles gute bestätigen, was Du schreibst. |supergri
> ...




Was bitte soll mein Blank dann für ne Farbe sein, wenn nicht cobaltblau???#h

Kai (WickedWalley), sag doch auchmal was dazu!|rolleyes


Na ja, anbei mal ein Foto...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> wenn stefan wieder da ist müssen wir das mal ganz genau betrachten. er fischt die 30er und 75er 9 füssler in blau und ich in nicht blau :q
> .... ich nehme die lupe mit, ich sags euch :q


Sauguter Plan, gebongt! #6 |supergri

So besonders wäre es aber nicht, positive Unfälle gibt es wohl häufiger: :m

CMW Spin-System-II, Zitat Katalog:
"Eigentlich ein Zufallstreffer oder besser ein Versehen bei der Entwicklung verschiedener Prototypen ..."


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@taxel: Ich habe mal Daten zu deinen [EDIT: Vorstellung RBF] angefügt.


----------



## taxel (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @taxel: Ich habe mal Daten zu deinen angefügt.



Hallo Det,

wo hast du die Daten angefügt?

Gruß

Axel


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ähm,


ich habe Dirks VHF gesehen, begrabbelt und auch einige Würfe damit gemacht.

Die Rute ist genau so blau, wie ich zu dem Zeitpunkt war.  Es gibt/gab also offensichtlich doch 3,20m Blanks in Cobaltblau von Mad... #c

Also jedenfalls ist Dirks Rute cobaltblau, Irren unmöglich. Und wie 3,20m hat sie mir auch ausgesehen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ähm,
> 
> 
> ich habe Dirks VHF gesehen, begrabbelt und auch einige Würfe damit gemacht.
> ...



*Ich hab gestern Abend nochmal nachgemessen.
Ist genau 3,2m das Rütchen!
Heute werde ich mal gucken, wie dick die Spitze ist.|supergri

Nur über dreißig Gramm Blinker würde ich mich damit nicht trauen voll durch zu ziehen...
*


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Aha, jetzt weiß ich auch wieso die Rute dir klobig vorgekommen ist... Hast wohl doppelt gesehen!|rolleyes*


Ich hätte mir bei ner 30g Rute den Blankdurchmesser eben dünner vorgestellt.Das HT ist schon ganz schön massiv, oder nicht?Die meisten 30g Ruten sind eben filigraner, das ist alles.Naja, "klobig" ist ja auch n unschönes Wort, sorry.* :m
*


> Nur über dreißig Gramm Blinker würde ich mich damit nicht trauen voll durch zu ziehen...


Warum??? Ich hätte jetzt das Gefühl gehabt, daß du damit noch locker 40g abfeuern kannst. Vielleicht sogar 50g. #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Die Rute ist genau so blau, wie ich zu dem Zeitpunkt war.  +
> Also jedenfalls ist Dirks Rute cobaltblau, Irren unmöglich. Und wie 3,20m hat sie mir auch ausgesehen.


Mal so nebenbei festgetackert ... |muahah:



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Es gibt/gab also offensichtlich doch 3,20m Blanks in Cobaltblau von Mad... #c


Das wußte ich nicht, ist erstaunlicherweise an mir vorbei gegangen. #c
Dabei hätte mich das schon sehr interessiert , aber es sind auf irren Umwegen noch einige Sonderstücke wieder irgendwo aufgetaucht. |rolleyes

Auf jeden Fall Bilders, dann glaubt es wirklich jeder! 

Noch mehr bin ich aber auf die Spitzenmessung von Dirk gespannt, Das Soll liegt bei ~2,2 mm. Ich hatte via mad aber 3 verschiedene Spitzen (ST-Blanks im Vergleich) bekommen, so aus der Erinnerung im Gewicht bei 30g,27g,25g.
Zum Glück passen die Steckungen wirklich alle vice versa.

Was mich inzwischen ein Stück nervt ;+ |rolleyes #t :
Immer mehr VHF-Blanks mutieren zu Sonderstücken und Spezialitäten, ist ja einerseits lustig. |rolleyes :m
Andererseits wird es mit dem Nachkauf eines Doubles und vor allem dem Ersatz bei einem (jederzeit möglichen) Spitzenbruch mal wieder ziemlich Essig sein. :g 
Daher werde ich mir schon ganz genau überlegen, was ich zukünftig noch kaufe, lieber mit 10-Jahres Garantie! |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Warum??? Ich hätte jetzt das Gefühl gehabt, daß du damit noch locker 40g abfeuern kannst. Vielleicht sogar 50g. #c


Ich hatte das am WE extra mal (mit anthraziter Rute) ausprobiert: Ein 15cm Wobbler von mir hat fast genau 50g und ist das regulär schwerste, was ich fische. Ein schwerer MeFo-Blinker 42g, das ist viel Stromlinienmetall.
Die lassen sich werfen, aber eben nicht Full-Power wie ein 20g Blinker. Der 42g fliegt mehr geschlenzt trotzdem fast genauso weit. 
Aber weit genug und gut funktionieren tut es schon, die Rute fühlt sich beim Wurf eben dann mal weich an, das tun andere Ruten immer. Voll durchziehen würde ich das nicht, aber die 20-30m gehen mit dem Wobbler wie mit jeder anderen Rute auch, es muß eh ein wenig Schnurspannung gegen Überschlag reingebremst werden. Sprich man erreicht so mit halbkraft noch brauchbare Weiten, und das führen ist gar kein Problem (im Stillwasser), solange der Wobbler nicht eine große Tieftauchschaufel aufweist oder man zwei 5er Tandemspinnerblätter zieht. Und über evtl. beißende Fische braucht man sich keine Sorgen machen, da gilt: je größer, je besser! 

Das ist nur mal ein Test gewesen, um zu sehen ob es geht, inwieweit die eigentliche Forellenrute auch meine Hechtköder fischen könnte. Wenn es klar ist die zu fischen, nehme ich natürlich lieber eine -45g oder -75g mit, die können die großen Köder klar besser. Aber ich stehe mit der -30g nicht auf verlorenem Posten, wenn man plötzlich von einer interessanten Situation überrascht wird. Das können auf der einen Seite wild raubende Barsche sein, auf der anderen Seite ein Riesenschwall, der einen gierigen Großhecht anzeigt.
Ich würde mich sehr ärgern, wenn ich nur mit einer Rute unterwegs bin und das dann nicht nutzen könnte. Im Boot war und ist das nie ein Problem, immer eine zusätzliche L- und eine H-Wurfspinnrute "schussbereit" liegen zu haben.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mal so nebenbei festgetackert ... |muahah:
> 
> 
> Das wußte ich nicht, ist erstaunlicherweise an mir vorbei gegangen. #c
> ...




Oh! Spitzendurchmesser von 2,2mm!|bigeyes

Ich hab meine Frau grad eben mal messen geschickt und Liz hat ~ 3mm auf der Schiebelehre abgelesen...|kopfkrat

Heisst das also, dass ich gar keine 30er VHF habe?


Aber wie schon gesagt, bei nem Köder > 30g würde ich mich eigentlich nicht mehr trauen voll durch zu ziehen!

Klar, schlenzen oder locker werfen ginge da wesentlich mehr, doch muss nicht sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich hab meine Frau grad eben mal messen geschickt und Liz hat ~ 3mm auf der Schiebelehre abgelesen...|kopfkrat


Don't Panic! :g
In dem Fall ist eine genauere Messung nochmal angesagt, ich sage nur "Nonius für die Zehntel" bei einer mechanischen Schieblehre. 

Eine digitale ist einfacher, behauptet auch 2 Nachkommastellen zu können, aber meine frisst Batterien (Knopfzelle) , die muss ich wohl führderhin immer rausnehmen.



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Aber wie schon gesagt, bei nem Köder > 30g würde ich mich eigentlich nicht mehr trauen voll durch zu ziehen!


Das sehe ich auch so, dazu ist die Spitze zu zart/leicht!


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Don't Panic! :g
> In dem Fall ist eine genauere Messung nochmal angesagt, ich sage nur "Nonius für die Zehntel" bei einer mechanischen Schieblehre.
> 
> Eine digitale ist einfacher, behauptet auch 2 Nachkommastellen zu können, aber meine frisst Batterien (Knopfzelle) , die muss ich wohl führderhin immer rausnehmen.
> ...




Werd da heut Abend nochmal genau nachmessen.
Hab bestimmt irgendwo noch ne gute alte Schiebe rumliegen...


Panisch bin ich nicht, fände es nur ne absolute Frechheit, wenn ich statt nem bestellten 30g Blank einen 45g Blank bekommen hätte...|gr:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wir haben ja mehrere Probleme damit. |evil:

Das eine ist diese sich auftuende Typenvielfal, entstanden durch Custom-Kleinserien und weiteren Varianten bestehender "Normal"-Blanks.
Was ist richtig blöde finde, ist die Ununterscheidbarkeit nach Aufdruck oder so, der grobe Typ reicht eben nicht mehr.
Tun andere zwar auch nicht, aber von Harrison dürfte man vlt. ein bischen mehr erwarten :g .   Jedes Brot bekommt auch sein Backdatum drauf. 
Wenn das wenigstens auf dem Blank draufstände, noch besser einlaminiert wäre, könnte man wenigstens schnell sehen, von wann und von welcher (differenten) Backserie die Blanks kommen. Das würde die Verwirrung mildern. Schließlich soll es die Blanks ja noch länger geben, schon jetzt nach 2-3 Jahren droht aber Chaos. Vor allem kostet das immensen Diskussionsaufwand - siehe hier - und das  ist auch keine beliebige Ressource. 
Jan (DD) war ziemlich ärgerlich, als er anfragte "wer hat, meßt mal nach..." und plötzlich diese überraschende 0,5mm Differenz in der Spitze klar wurde. :r
Die genauere sicherere Typ+Datumkennzeichnung ist ein Anliegen, dass ich mal festhalten und verfolgen werde. |supergri

Das zweite ist schon eine erfrischende Vielfalt an Blanks, das ist ein Plus. Würde mad nicht eifrig experimentiert haben, gäbe es diese erstmal einfach gar nicht. Wir hätten nix zum drüber reden , aber es gäbe diese auch nicht zum fischen. An sich ist so eine evolutionäre Vielfalt ja gut, ich vermisse auch noch einige wünschenswerte Blankvarianten. Mehr Auswahl bedeutet primär die Chance auf die besser passende Traumrute. Dann aber leider auch - s.o.

Das dritte ist die Ersatzteilfrage, eine Sache der Nachsorge, für den Fall der Fälle. Es gab jetzt schon viele Diskussionen, Experimente usw., und es ist immer noch schwierig: Wie kaufe ich wirklich langfristig günstig, wie bekomme ich das beste Sorglospaket für mein Anglerleben? Was ist bei Nachkauf, was bei Empfehlung an andere Angler, die die gleiche Rute wünschen?

Das hat erstmal überhaupt nichts mit Blanks und Gerätetechnik zu tun, da geht es um schnöde Kaufmannwirtschaft, um Versorgung, Logistik, zeitnaher und schneller Service. Gerade gute "Rutenhandwerker" tun sich dabei anscheinend schwer, wenn ihnen nicht noch ein Business-Kompanion im Nacken sitzt.
Mir ist tausendmal wohler, wenn ich weiß, was mich ein Rutenschaden an Geld+Zeit kostet, z.B. 50 EUR Material und den Selbstaufbau, oder 50 EUR Material, 50 EUR Service+Logistik und 2 Wochen Zeit. Oder ich muß gleich Ersatzblanks selber kaufen und bevorraten? Das wird gleich richtig teuer. |bigeyes Bei auslaufenden Sonderangeboten sehe ich das noch gerade ein, aber nicht bei Ü100 EUR Blanks.
Wenn sowas kalkulierbar (garantiert) ist, geht es einem viel besser, vor allem braucht man dann nicht übervorsichtig sein, riskiert sogar mal eine Kletterpartie, die einem einen Superfang, aber evtl. auch einen Unfall mit Rutenschaden bringen kann. Egal wie, ich meine das ist ein ganz wichtiger Faktor: Wie unter den Faktoren Zeit und Geld bekomme ich Blank-Teile oder neue Aufbauten nach? Durch viele Varianten (siehe zweitens) wird genau das unwahrscheinlicher, bei Phantomtypen (siehe erstens) noch unwahrscheinlicher bzw. unmöglich. 
Gerade der ernsthafte Spinnfischer, der sich eine VHF überhaupt kauft, der sie als sein Leib&Magen Gerät adaptiert :l, gerade der braucht sowas unbedingt! #6


----------



## J-son (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nur zur Vollständigkeit:

45er VHF, anthrazit, 25mm unterhalb der Ringwicklung gemessen, hat 2,77mm Durchmesser...hatte ich das nicht schonmal gelesen?

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Messdaten! Das sieht sehr nach dem S.D.-Maß des cobaltblauen 9ft -30g aus.
Meiner war ganz sicher mit 5-30g M2Q beschriftet.
Martin hat schon geschrieben, dass er einen blauen -45g Blank hat. Den gibt es also auch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na ja, anbei mal ein Foto...


Eindeutig die cobaltblaue Farbe, das überzeugt jeden! 

Wenn ich aber mal bei mad nachschaue, lese ich:

- Harrison VHF Spin 3,20m 5-30 g
- Harrison VHF Spin (auch in Cobalt Blau) 3,20m 15-45g

Dass es die 3,20m 5-30g nicht in cobaltblau gibt (gäbe), das hatte ich ja mehrfach bei mad über 2007 nachgefragt, hätte nämlich passend zu meinen anderen 3 blauen die schon gerne auch in blau gehabt. 
Mess mal die Spitze wirklich genau nach, sobald sie die 2,4mm übersteigt, ist es meines Erachtens sowieso eine -45g.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich habe jetzt zwar keine explizite aussage mehr im kopf, aber das eine oder andere mal dachte ich doch, so unterschiedlich können meinungen und einschätzungen der performence "einer" rute doch nicht sein ... *denn ich traue eigentlich jedem, der sich mit high end tackle befasst ein wenig ahnung und erfahrung des fischens zu.*
> nun habe ich die erklärung ...!


Gute Erklärung, genau sowas befürchte ich nachdem ja auch, was ich auch unter erstens schrieb: Wenn man unwissentlich Äpfel mit Birnen vergleicht, dann kommt das nie auf einen passenden gemeinsamen Nenner, alles für die Katz.


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist ne ziemliche Sauerei einem ne 45iger als 30iger zu verkaufen. |evil:

Wundern tut es mich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Na toll, dann hab ich wohl ne 15-45er Rute!

Weil soviel Toleranz hat ne digitale Schiebelehre auch wieder nicht...#d

Dann kann ich wohl auch bei größeren Ködern durchziehen!

Und werd die Gute demnächst auch zum Zandern einsetzen.:q


Trotzdem ärgert mich das schon bissel!


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> hä? glaubst du wirklich das ER sowas (bewusst) macht ?



Bewusst oder unbewusst - ich würde erwarten, daß ein guter Rutenbauer mir das liefert, was ich auch bestellt habe.

Wenn man soetwas verpeilt ist das schon extrem ärgerlich für den Kunden. Der will ja seine Traumrute haben und nicht eine "Irgendwie passt scho"-Rute.

Es soll ja auch schon andere Fälle gegeben haben, wo dann statt des bestellten ALPS-Rollenhalters ein normaler DPS in der falschen Farbe verbaut wurde etc.

Man kann eigentl. nur abraten. #d So wichtig kann die Farbe eines Blanks ja nun nicht sein.



			
				ich schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte jetzt das Gefühl gehabt, daß du damit noch locker 40g abfeuern kannst. Vielleicht sogar 50g. #c


Da kann ich ja schon fast stolz sein auf mein Urteilsvermögen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Stefan, wo bist du??? wir müssen testen gehn :vik:



Da isser wieder!

Zurück aus Schweden, hatte aber keine VHF mit, war Kanu paddeln...#6

Werde heute Abend mal die Schieblehre bemühen, muss allerdings sagen das ich die 30er in Blau und die 75er in Grau habe...:m


----------



## Margaux (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na toll, dann hab ich wohl ne 15-45er Rute!
> 
> Trotzdem ärgert mich das schon bissel!



Bevor hier jetzt wieder auf Robert 'rumgehackt wird, rufe ihn nächste Woche an (er ist diese Woche noch im Urlaub) und frage ihn danach. Wenn es ein Versehen oder Fehler war, wird er Dir die Rute garantiert gegen eine 30iger VHF umtauschen.

Außerdem ist es möglich, daß er aufgrund vieler Anfragen auch die VHF 30 3,20m mittlerweiler in blau hat. Seine Homepage wurde länger nicht aktualisiert, so daß möglicherweise dieser Blank noch nicht aufgenommen wurde.  

Zu den Wurfgewichten bei den VHF wurde ja schon geschrieben, daß die Herstellerangaben "leicht" untertrieben sind. Mit einer VHF 30 in *2,30m* konnte ich bspw. ohne weiteres einen 45g Pilker werfen - auf Makrelen in Norwegen, war ein Mordsspaß mit der Rute #6. Verwechselungsgefahr besteht bei der Rute nicht, denn nur die VHF 30 gibt es in 2,30m. Also sind die "gefühlten" Wurfgewichte nicht unbedingt ein Hinweis auf das WG der Rute.


----------



## megger (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gibt es eigentlich die blauen Blanks in 2,70 und 30g noch zu kaufen? Oder hat er schon alle unters Volk gebracht? Und wo liegt oder lag denn ungefähr der Preis für den Blank?


Petri

Megger


----------



## Margaux (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



megger schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die blauen Blanks in 2,70 und 30g noch zu kaufen? Oder hat er schon alle unters Volk gebracht? Und wo liegt oder lag denn ungefähr der Preis für den Blank?



Soviel ich informiert bin, hat Robert noch blaue VHF-30-Blanks in 2,70m. Zum Preis kann ich nichts sagen, da ich immer aufgebaute Ruten kaufe.


----------



## Tisie (9. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

die Blankauswahl wird durch die anscheinend exisitierenden Unterschiede wirklich nicht einfacher |rolleyes ... falls die cobaltblauen Versionen anders als die grauen Standardblanks in gleicher Länge und mit gleichem WG ausfallen, sollte das vom Anbieter auch so angegeben sein!

@AngelDet:


AngelDet schrieb:


> VHF 9ft 5-30g (schwarz)
> ST @25mm v.Spitze: 2,30 mm
> HT Blank unter Zapfen: 7,75 mm
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank für die Messungen, das ist schon sehr aufschlußreich. Dein Engagement in der Sache verdient wirklich Respekt und ist sehr hilfreich - DANKE #6



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dass dabei so nebenbei die bisher nach meinen Rutenerfahrungen stärkste, spitzenhärteste und schnellste Flitsche in ihrem Range rausgekommen ist, das ist sozusagen ein sehr positiver Nebeneffekt. Deutlich flexibler und spritziger als die 75er, optisch kaum zu unterscheiden, vom Gefühl her die geilere Rute.


Wenn Du damit die blaue 9/30er VHF meinst, wäre das evtl. eine interessante Alternative zur 9/45er, denn genau das suche ich ja (harte Spitze, sehr schnell und nachgiebige Aktion im Drill). Und wenn der WG-Bereich nach oben noch etwas Reserven hat, ohne bei leichteren Ködern das Gefühl zu beeinträchtigen, ist das durchaus willkommen 

@Angelspezi:


angelspezi82 schrieb:


> wenn stefan wieder da ist müssen wir das mal ganz genau betrachten. er fischt die 30er und 75er 9 füssler in blau und ich in nicht blau :q
> .... ich nehme die lupe mit, ich sags euch :q


Der Vergleich der beiden Versionen der 9/30er interessiert mich auch sehr, zumal Du ja bereits mit der grauen 9/30er den WG-Bereich abdeckst, den ich auch fische. Andere würden dafür eher die 9/45er empfehlen ... ich warte gespannt auf das Ergebnis des Vergleichs 

@WW:


WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Man kann eigentl. nur abraten. #d So wichtig kann die Farbe eines Blanks ja nun nicht sein.


Naja, das cobaltblau sieht schon sehr geil aus, aber die von AngelDet angeführten Punkte wären mir letztendlich natürlich auch wichtiger als die Farbe. Wenn ich mir einen teuren Blank aufbaue, möchte ich

1. wissen, was ich da aufbaue (genaue Spec!) und

2. auch nach einigen Jahren noch Ersatzteile bekommen können.

Wenn das bei den blauen Sonderserien nicht gewährleistet ist, nützt auch die schicke Farbe nix 

@all:
Gibt es neben der 9/30er auch bei den anderen VHF-Modellen Unterschiede zwischen der blauen und der grauen Standardvariante? Interessiert mich vordergründig natürlich bez. der 9/45er.

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (19. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

erst kommt man hier mit dem Lesen nicht hinterher und jetzt seit über einer Woche Totenstille? |kopfkrat

Ihr seid schuld, daß ich mir jetzt übergangsweise erstmal 'ne Diaflash geschossen habe :q ... für 99,95€ konnte ich nicht widerstehen und zur Überbrückung der Herbst-Winter-Saison, bis ich mich für 'ne VHF entschieden und die aufgebaut habe, sicher nicht die schlechteste Wahl. Und danach eben als Backup-Rute, die VHFs sollen ja sooo bruchanfällig sein 

@Angelspezi: Habt Ihr inzwischen schonmal die beiden 9/30er (blau/grau) verglichen?

Und nochmal die Frage an alle: Gibt es neben der 9/30er auch bei den anderen VHF-Modellen Unterschiede zwischen der blauen und der grauen Standardvariante? Interessiert mich vordergründig natürlich bez. der 9/45er.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Slotti (19. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi ,

also falls es nicht unbedingt eine VHF sein muß solltest du dir auf alle Fälle mal den CTS EST anschauen, wenn du die Möglichkeit dazu hast, ein wirklich toller schlanker und schneller Blank zudem auch noch ne ecke günstiger als die VHF.

Am besten machste vielleicht mal nen Ausflug zu CH Rutenbau in Hamburg und schaust dir die Teile im Vergleich mal live an  , ist von Berlin ja auch keine Weltreise.


----------



## Tisie (19. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Angelspezi,

kein Problem, ich habe ja jetzt erstmal ein "Überbrückungsstöckchen"  ... wäre trotzdem schön, wenn das mit dem Vergleich irgendwann mal klappt. Danke! #h

@Slotti:

Danke für den Tip! Wie würdest Du die Aktion (Biegekurve) dieser Blanks beschreiben? Mal eben nach Hamburg düsen macht bei den Spritpreisen nicht wirklich Spaß, aber ich frage mal einen Vereinskollegen von mir. Mike baut CTS Fliegenrutenblanks auf und vielleicht bekomme ich bei ihm auch mal den Spinnrutenblank in die Finger.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## pitrock (22. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der beschwerliche Weg zur CMW Spin System 3:

Nachdem ich mir zwei Harisson VHF Spin WG 30-75Gr. und 30-90Gr. von einem renomierten
Rutenbauer zur Ansicht schicken ließ, war klar dass das meine neuen Ruten werden. Bisher
fischte ich die Shimano Beastmaster XH WG-100Gr. in 2,70m und die Drachkovitch Millenaire -60Gr. in 2,70m.
Beim Zanderfischen im Fluss und Kanal war die XH jedoch zu Kopflastig, auch nach ein-
kleben eines Gegengewichts, Rundstahl 10mm ca. 45Gr., am Griffende war das Ergebnis
nicht sehr befriedigend. Der Knüppel wog jetzt 285Gr. und war vom Handling viel zu
schwer, auch beim Hechtangeln mit großen Gufis bis 23cm war das nicht der Hit, obwohl
die Rute die Belastung gut wegsteckt und auch für diese Fischerei geeignet ist.

Als Zanderrute für den Kanal benutzte ich deshalb die Drachko Millenaire mit Schieberollen-
halter, die ist leicht und feinnervig, für meine Bedürfnisse aber etwas zu weich im
Rückgrat, nicht unbedingt für den Fluss geeignet. Die Drachko Prestige 2,70m WG -80Gr. 
fischte ich auch zeitweise, sehr schnell und leicht, das Rückgrat war mir nicht hart genug.
Da ist die Beastmaster XH straffer ausgelegt.

Beim Vergleichsfischen waren wir (meine zwei Kumpels und ich) von den Harissons
begeistert, wir kannten bisher nicht besseres, einfach geil. Sehr schnell mit ordentlich
Rückgrat, schön ausgewogen - das einzige Manko war der lange Griff unter dem
Rollenhalter, ca. 40cm, damit bekam man die sprichwörtliche Kopflastigkeit wohl gut in den
Griff. Die Ruten waren aufgebaut Ringe Fuji SIC Zweisteg 6+1, 25er Startring bei der 75er
und ein 30er bei der 90er.
Die 75er VHF ist gut für Gummis von 10-16cm mit 12-30Gr. Köpfen, die 90er VHF ist
geeignet für Gufis 15-23cm mit 15-35Gr. Köpfen, Bulldawgs etc.!

Ich besaß zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon eine handgebaute Jerkrute und war von jenem
Rutenbauer sehr beeindruckt. Nachdem ich meine Vorstellungen in einer technischen Skizze
in Powerpoint eingepflegt hatte, informierte ich mich bei dem einen oder anderen Anbieter
über die Preise, Ausstattungen und Qualitäten von Spinnruten.
Bei CMW hatte mir damals H.Weckesser auch sofort die Spinn System 2 WG-85Gr.
vorgeschlagen, er hielt nichts von den Harisson VHF – hätte ich bloß vorher gewusst wie
recht er haben sollte, doch dazu später!
Jedenfalls habe ich mir den Rutenbauer meiner Jerkrute ausgesucht, Details abgestimmt
wie Ringe, Grifflänge und vor allem die Kopflastigkeit angesprochen – hier war ich von der
XH vorgeschädigt. So etwas wollte ich auf keinen Fall wieder haben.
Mir wurde zugesichert, dass die Details mit mir noch mal geprüft und abgesprochen
werden, evt. 1-Steg Beringung, Griffverlängerung auf Grund des kurzen Griffes und der
befürchteten Kopflastigkeit, aber meine Vorgaben waren in Ordnung, Beringung Fuji SIC
Zweisteg 6+1 mit jeweils 25er/30er Startring und 32cm Grifflänge unten incl. A-Kappe. Auch die Rute auszuwiegen, Ringe mit TESA festkleben, Rollenhalter und Kork obligatorisch
aufziehen, mit einer entsprechenden Rolle bestücken, welche auch genannt wurden, wurde
mir zugesichert.
Gesagt, getan, Bestellung Ende November 2007 abgeschickt, Terminzusage zur Fertig-
stellung innerhalb von 4-5 Wochen erhalten. Geil, dann könnte ich die Peitschen gleich im
Januar mit in den Boddenurlaub nehmen, doch aus Januar wurde Februar, wurde März,
wurde April, und dann kamen sie irgendwann! Zwischendurch habe 5-6mal nachgefragt,
aber der Rutenbauer hatte jedes Mal gerade eine halbe Lungenentzündung durchstanden,
andere wären schon erledigt, der Junge war aber wirklich hart im nehmen.
Mit großer Erwartung packte ich sie aus, war happy, echt klasse verarbeitet, aber das war
es auch. Selbst mit einer 4000er Twin Power FA waren beide Ruten zum abnicken bereit,
Kopflastig, zum kotzen!
Auf Anfrage beim Rutenbauer meint der MA (MA = Mitarbeiter) nur, ich wollte das so
haben, so wurde das auch umgesetzt.
So ein netter Kerl, nicht wahr, da stimmst du dich ab, telefonierst Ewigkeiten hin und her
ob deine Vorgaben so okay sind, er schlägt dir sogar einen 30er Startring für die 75er vor,
dann wartest du fast ein halbes Jahr, zahlst 300,-EUR pro Rute und erhältst so einen
Schrott! Eine versierte Beratung, die Kundenwünsche optimal umzusetzen, ggf. einwirken
weil das nicht funktionieren kann, all das erwartet man hier vergebens, vor allem
Zuverlässigkeit oder Terminierung ist hier ein Fremdwort.
Auf die Anfrage hin, mir ein Zusatzgewichte von 30gr. in die Griffstücke hinter der A-Kappe
einzukleben stimmt er zu. Ich schicke sie mit den Zusatzgewichten ein, mit der Bitte um
schnelle Bearbeitung, innerhalb einer Woche, wegen dem bevorstehenden Ende der
Schonzeit, wird zugesagt – alles klar.
So und was ist, über drei Wochen später bekomme die Ruten zurück, sie wiegen genauso
viel wie vorher, da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein. Diese Tatsache können Freunde von mir
bezeugen, wir haben die Ruten vorher und nachher zusammen auf die Waage gelegt!
Später erfahre ich, dass der Rutenbauer während dieser Zeit in Schweden Urlaub machte,
Hechtangeln und Jerkrutentest!

Auf Nachfrage beim CMW wegen der Kopflastigkeit der Harissons, mir die Griffe umzubauen
und zu verlängern, will mich H.Weckesser wieder von der Spin System überzeugen, diesmal
die Spin System 3. Nach langem hin und her nehme ich einen Tag Urlaub, viele Stunden
Autofahrt in Kauf, meine beiden Harissons, diverse Rollen und Köder mit im Gepäck, und
mach mich auf den Weg zu CMW.
Als ich die Spin System 3 WG-60Gr. und -90Gr. in der Hand halte, im Vergleich parallel
meine beiden Harisson VHF, will ich nur noch die Spin System 3.[/FONT]
Er hatte so Recht gehabt mit dem veralteten Blankkonzept, mit der Schnelligkeit, Härte
und Leitfähigkeit der Ruten! Was ich bisher nicht hatte war der direkte Vergleich, denn
außer ihm vertreibt kein Zweiter Rutenbauer diese Blanks.
Nachdem ich die Ruten am nahe liegenden Gewässer testen durfte, ist klar dass ich meine
beiden Harrison VHF verkaufe. Meine Bestellung für zwei Spin Systems 3 -60Gr. und bis
-95Gr. erfolgte umgehend.
Nach ausgiebigem Fischen mit diesen Ruten, auch Freunde von mir konnten sie aus-
probieren, können wir einstimmig einen hervorragenden Eindruck der System 3 bestätigen.
Einsatzgebiet der SP3 bis 60Gr. sind Gufis bis max. 15cm mit max. 20Gr. Kopf, damit kann
man aber keine Gewaltwürfe mehr machen. Zum gefühlvollen werfen geht das noch,
optimal sind aber Köpfe von 7-16Gr. mit Gufis 8-15cm. Eingesetzt habe ich die Rute am
Kanal und in den Elbbuhnen, wobei ich im Fluss selten in der harten Strömung fische.
Die SP3-60 ist von der Stärke/Wurfgewicht unter der VHF-75 angesiedelt, dafür gibt es
aber die Spin System 2 WG-85, Blankcharakteristik identisch wie SP3.
Kommt von der Power und dem Einsatzspektrum der VHF-75 sehr nah, beide sind vergleich-
bar, haben aber ihre Grenzen wenn große Gufis von 23cm und Bulldawgs geworfen werden.
Man spürt die Überlastung dem Blank an. Ich selbst konnte die SP2 noch nicht fischen,
stütze mich daher auf Erfahrungen und Berichte anderer.
Meine SP3-60 habe ich auf 2,60m kürzen lassen, sie ist so etwas härter in der Spitze. Vom
Handling der Länge entsteht für mich kein effektiver Unterschied zu einer 2,70m Rute. Du
bekommst jeden Anhieb durch, wirfst genauso weit. Wurfweite bekommst du nur über
dünnere Schnur oder einen größeren Spulenkern der Rolle, auch eine größere Beringung mit
30er Startring bringt nichts. Beringung Fuji SIC Einsteg 5+1, 25er Startring, Rollenhalter
Fuji DPS 18 de luxe (der DPS 17 ist mit persönlich zu filigran), Grifflänge ab Unterkante
Rollenhalter incl. Abschlusskappe 30cm. Damit liegt sie sehr gut in der Hand, der Edelstahl-
Rubberkorkabschluss wiegt die Balance vom Blank super auf, gewogenes Gewicht der Rute sind 212 Gr.!
Man denkt man hat nichts in der Hand, echt Wahnsinn was der H.Weckesser entwickelt
hat! Und die 5cm die du den Gummi mit der Rute zupfst kommen auch 1:1 am Köder
an.
Mit der SP3 -90Gr. kann man getrost Gufis bis 23cm mit 30Gr. Kopf und große Bulldawgs
fischen. Selbst das vibrieren eines 12er Kopytos mit 12Gr. Kopf spürt man in den Fingern.
Die Länge meiner SP3-90 ist original 2,70m, Beringung Fuji SIC Einsteg 6+1, 30er Startring,
Rollenhalter Fuji DPS 18 de luxe, Grifflänge ab Unterkante Rollenhalter incl. Abschlusskappe
35cm. So liegt sie auch mit einer Edelstahl-Rubberkorkabschlusskappe ausbalanciert super
in der Hand. Gewogenes Gewicht der Rute 242Gr.! In 2,60m wird sie wohl sehr hart in der
Spitze, dann machen die kleineren Köder vielleicht keinen Spass mehr.
Klar ohne Mehrgewicht der A-Kappe würde man 30 Gr. Gewicht sparen, aber so hat hält
mit einer 265-285-Gr. Rolle (Aspire 2500FA oder Infinity Q3000) für die SP3-60 oder 
335-395Gr. Rolle (Aspire 4000FA oder TP 4000FA) bei der SP3-90, einen Taktstock in der
Hand, der für mich/uns wirklich die Meßlatte für Spinnruten darstellt, die Rute stellt sich
mit Rolle in der Waage auf 10-11.00Uhr ein. Optimal um stundenlang konzentriert und
ermüdungsfrei fischen zu können. Das konnte ich mit der VHF-75 nicht, bei 12-15cm Gufis
mit 15Gr. Kopf tat mir nach einem halben Tag schon mein Handgelenk weh. Freihändig
zupfen konnte man mit dieser Rute nicht. Mit der SP3-60 fische ich zwei Tage am Stück
ohne Ermüdung! Man spürt jeden Stein, Sandboden, Schlamm oder auch nur wenn der
Hecht oder Zander den Gufi anspucken. Die Vibration oder das aufsetzen der Gufis spürst
du durch den Korkgriff bis in die Fingerspitzen, und mit dem schnellen und harten Rückgrat
(dagegen sind die VHF´s Flitzebögen) kann man einen wirkungsvollen effektiven Anhieb
setzen, perfekt.
Selbst die Hänger haben sich auf Grund des guten Feeling erheblich reduziert!

Über die Grifflängen lässt sich streiten, spätestens aber mit warmer Bekleidung im Herbst o.
Winter merkt man so einen umständlichen langen Besen hinter dem Ellenbogen, man bleibt
ewig hängen in den Klamotten. Und das man mit einem längeren Griff weiter werfen kann,
können ich und einige andere nicht bestätigen. Die Wurftechnik ist entscheidend,
manchmal verblüfft es doch den einen oder anderen Kollegen, wie viel mehr an Meter man
mit dem selben Gerät herausholt, gewusst wie!
Meine Zweifel hatte ich bei der Einstegberingung, die haben sich jedoch nach Aussage von
H.Weckesser schon bei der SP2 beim Zanderzupfen in Spanien, dort auch bei unzähligen
Wallerdrills von 2m-Fischen bewährt. In Belastungstests konnten wir (meine Kumpels und
ich) in dieser Hinsicht keine Nachteile erkennen. Zumal wir in unserem Rutensortiment auch
einige Drennan Distance Carp 12" mit Einstegberingung haben, und diese selbst nach über
12 Jahren intensiven Karpfenfischen mit unzähligen Gewaltdrills und –würfen mit Schlag-
schnüren noch tipp top sind. Klar wenn ich irgendwo hängen bleibe, kann ich die Ringe
demolieren. Aber mit entsprechender Fremdeinwirkung bekomme ich jede Rute hin. Und
ehrlich gesagt, passe ich auf meine SP3´s besser auf als auf meine Frau und manchmal
nehme ich sie sogar noch fester ran. Schliesslich investiert man 430-440,-EUR pro Rute
nicht einfach mal so.
Ich hoffe, dass ich hier einen kleinen Einblick zu diesen Spinnruten geben konnte und dem
einen oder anderen einen Fehlkauf ersparen kann. Lieber abwarten, richtig informieren,
vergleichen, einmal richtig bezahlen und Freude erleben, als doppelt drauf zu legen und
sich jedes Mal beim Fischen zu ärgern.
Mein Fazit: die Harissons sind vernünftig aufgebaut keine schlechten Ruten, haben sich
sicherlich auch tausendfach bewährt und fischen sich auch gut, aber mit der Spin System
3 (oder 2) fischt man in einer anderen Liga!


----------



## J-son (22. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Des einen Freud, des anderen Leid. Einen Fehlkauf kann auch tätigen, wer eine Spinsystem XX kauft - wenn sie ihm so wenig liegt, wie Dir die Harrisons. Wenn Du jemanden vor Fehlkäufen bewahren möchtest, solltest Du ihm nicht einfach den Blank empfehlen, den Du gerade gut findest. Vielmehr würde ich den Leuten empfehlen, jede Rute testzufischen, und mit anderen zu vergleichen; das kommt leider in Deinem Posting nicht so richtig rüber, ist aber m.E. sehr viel essentieller als die Nennung von Marken und Modellen.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## rainer1962 (22. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

stimme J son zu,
dem einen liegt die BP, der andre ne UBS der nächste ne VT ein andrer mag ne Spin y andre wiederum ne Evergreen und einige halt ne VHF. Vor Fehlkäufen kann man wie schon erwähnt eigentlich nur jemand schützen wenn man ihn besagte Ruten fischen lässt. 
Und ne VHf ein Flitzebogen nun denn jeder hat da so seine Meinung, nur wenn die ein Flitzebogen ist gibt es kaum noch ne Rute die fürs guffieren tauglich sein kann, zumindest wenn man den "Schulbüchern" glauben schenken sollte. In den 70iger Jahren, zu Zeiten Mister Twister, wars genau anders rum da sollte ne Rute weich sein, dass der Gummi richtig eingesaugt werden kann, von Anschlag durchbringen Bodenbeschaffenheit  u.ä. wurde damals so gut wie gar nicht gesprochen, wie sich die Zeiten, Geschmäcker und Trends ändern gelle? Damals sind alle auf die Silstar Traverse  Ruten zm Twistern abgefahren (zum. bei uns in der Gegend), und ob mans glaubt oder nicht, einige sind bei dieser Twisterideologie geblieben und fangen nicht schlechter als die mit VHF und Co....
Was ist also ein Fehlkauf????


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



pitrock schrieb:


> ...



Danke für deinen ausschweifenden und interessanten Beitrag!
Da jedoch eine entscheidende Aussage von dir nicht der Realität entspricht, zweifle ich den Inhalt des gesamten Beitrags an.
Eine 75er VHF ist nicht kopflastig, selbst dann nicht, wenn man keine schwere Metallbirne als Abschluss verwendet.
Eine einfache Gummibirne (PB oder Fuji), 35cm Hintergriff (incl. Abschlusskappe), 6+1 Beringung mit 30er Zweisteg Startring, Rest Einsteg, reichen aus, um die Rute 5cm vor dem Rollensteg auszubalancieren.
Das ohne Zusatzgewichte.

Man kann auch eine 2,60 m. 5+1 25er beginnend einstegberingte Rute nicht mit einer 2,75 m. 30er 6+1 zweistegberingten Rute vergleichen.

Eine 2,60m. 60 g. Rute 25+4 Einsteg mit 212g. ist nicht als leicht zu bezeichnen.
Eine 2,75m. VHF mit 30+5 Einsteg, Zweisteg beginnend wiegt ohne Zusatzgewichte und ohne Metallbirne 225g. 

Dein Blank scheint also hinten am Unterteil so schwer zu sein, dass er von sich aus nicht kopflastig ist. 

Wie auch immer. Es tut mir leid, was die passiert ist. Sowas ist natürlich untragbar. Man kann eine zweistegberingte Rute auch durch extrem dicken Lackauftrag leicht etwas kopflastig machen, aber nicht so, wie du es beschreiben hast.

Meine Gewichtsangaben beziehen sich nur auf den serienmäßigen VHF-Blank in grau.

Viel Spaß jedenfalls mit deinen Ruten.
Vergleichen könnte man jedoch nur, wenn der Aufbau und speziell die Ringkomponenten, sowie die Längen und WGs gleich wären.


----------



## pitrock (22. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

A. für die Werbung bekomme ich nichts

B. es gibt auch Scheiss-Rutenbauer, die dir die Rute kopflastig aufbauen

C. es gibt auch welche die können das besser, es sind ja auch keine schlechten Ruten

D. würde ich mir jederzeit einen Nebenjob beschaffen um mir die SP´s kaufen zu können


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Und was ist mit E?


----------



## Slotti (22. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

immer dieses lobhudeln und niederknüppeln... |uhoh: ein bischen mehr Toleranz wäre manchmal schon schön.

VHF
VT
Spin System 2+3
Blechpeitsche
CTS-EST
TUSK

alles tolle Blanks!!! dem einen liegt die eine dem anderen ne andere , so ist das eben

Die SS mögen wirklich feine Ruten sein, es gibt nur 2 Punkte die mir persönlich etwas mißfallen, zum einen dieses offensichtliche pushen der Hausblanks (egal wie gut sie sein mögen) zum anderen finde ich die Preise für Fernost Material ziemlich heftig.

Nur meine Meinung


----------



## Hooked (22. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich schon, -> gezieltes Marketing.
Vor allem wenn man seinen, in stundenlanger Arbeit verfassten Text, gleich in mehrere Themen-Trööts stellt.

Unglaublich!  ..aber irgendwie cool...:g     :q


----------



## Hooked (22. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

...ehrlich?


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jep bei Barsch-Alarm steht genau das gleiche drin...


----------



## Hooked (22. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist schon echt der Hammer. Aber man hat ja sofort gemerkt das da was nicht ganz richtig ist. Er ist ja auch noch nicht all zu lange angemeldet. Allerdings weiß man auch nie wer sich dahinter verbirgt.
Kann auch gut sein das er einfach Spaß an sowas hat. Wer weiß?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wie schon gesagt: Einige Aussagen disqualifizieren sich selber, machen den Bericht schon unglaubwürdig. :m

Was ich grundsätzlich bezweifele, ist, daß mit einer sehr dünnen (und damit zwangsläufig weichen) Rutenspitze anständig gejiggt werden kann, also einigermaßen angedacht schwere Köder straff+schnell gelupft werden können, ohne dass ein Großteil der aufgewandten Energie in der Biegung der Spitze verpufft. Gerade das unterscheidet ja nun die typische GuFi-Rute von einer universelleren Spinnrute.

Speziell zur Spin-System-Familie freue ich mich schon drauf, die selber mal demnächst auszuprobieren und dann beurteilen zu können, in wie weit diese eine gute Lösung darstellen.


----------



## Tisie (22. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

eigentlich schade, daß man nicht weiß, wie ernst man solche Beiträge nehmen kann. Ein sachlicher Vergleich wäre schon interessant ...



AngelDet schrieb:


> Speziell zur Spin-System-Familie freue ich mich schon drauf, die selber mal demnächst auszuprobieren und dann beurteilen zu können, in wie weit diese eine gute Lösung darstellen.


Na da bin ich mal gespannt |rolleyes ... wobei 150€ für'nen Fernost-Blank schon fett sind :g

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Slotti (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was ich grundsätzlich bezweifele, ist, daß mit einer sehr dünnen (und damit zwangsläufig weichen) Rutenspitze anständig gejiggt werden kann, also einigermaßen angedacht schwere Köder straff+schnell gelupft werden können, ohne dass ein Großteil der aufgewandten Energie in der Biegung der Spitze verpufft. Gerade das unterscheidet ja nun die typische GuFi-Rute von einer universelleren Spinnrute.



doch doch Det das geht . Die CTS können das und es würd mich wundern wenn die CMW Blanks das nicht könnten.

Außerdem warum *muß* der Köder straff und schnell gelupft werden? wichtig ist doch eigentlich nur das der Blank ein gutes Ködergefühl vermittelt und andererseits so schnell ist das ich meinen Anschlag ohne probleme durchbringe , ohne das die Rute erst ins Rückrat geht.

Im November wirds sicher interessant werden 

#h Slotti


----------



## kulti007 (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt: Einige Aussagen disqualifizieren sich selber, machen den Bericht schon unglaubwürdig. :m
> 
> Was ich grundsätzlich bezweifele, ist, daß mit einer sehr dünnen (und damit zwangsläufig weichen) Rutenspitze anständig gejiggt werden kann, also einigermaßen angedacht schwere Köder straff+schnell gelupft werden können, ohne dass ein Großteil der aufgewandten Energie in der Biegung der Spitze verpufft. Gerade das unterscheidet ja nun die typische GuFi-Rute von einer universelleren Spinnrute.
> 
> Speziell zur Spin-System-Familie freue ich mich schon drauf, die selber mal demnächst auszuprobieren und dann beurteilen zu können, in wie weit diese eine gute Lösung darstellen.




bevor det die nicht getestet hat bleibe ich bei meiner VHF :m

und wenn mdie wirklich so hammer sind, kommt son ding auch in meinen schrank |rolleyes


----------



## duck_68 (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

mal so am Rande - man muss nicht immer glauben was geschrieben steht..... Ich könnte z.B. auch in keinster weise behaupten, dass eine meiner VHFs kopflastig wäre.... das sind eben eigene Erfahrungen und keine durch "hörensagen" erworbenen Erkenntnisse!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Außerdem warum *muß* der Köder straff und schnell gelupft werden?


Weil ich nur so für mich am präzisten und ermüdungsfreiesten dem Fisch eine gute (Jig)Animation :z liefern kann, eine verführerische Vorstellung, der er nicht wiederstehen kann. :k Besonders extrem, wenn ich schnell führen will bzw. muss. Wenn die Spitze durch den hinreichenden Köderwiderstand ausgelenkt wird, verliere ich diesen Weg, bei wenigen cm kein Thema, bei einem halben Meter katastrophal. Deswegen ist es theoretisch unabweisbar so, dass eine relativ weiche Spitze mit größeren Köderklumpen schnell an eine sinnvolle GuFi-Führungsgrenze kommen muss. 

Man stelle sich vergleichsweise nur mal Jerkruten mit weicher Spitze vor ...

Wie sich die einzelnen Blanks mit ihren Konzepten und Materialien praktisch schlagen, ist noch eine etwas andere Sache, und dass viele auf die optimale GuFi-Führungsfähigkeit verzichten, weil sie gerne damit auch andere Köderarten fischen wollen , das ist auch klar und hinlänglich ausgewalzt.


----------



## Slotti (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt schon

aber

je nach Gewässer, Jahreszeit und Köder bringt aber auch das Gegenteil Fisch 

trotzdem dünne Spitze heißt nicht unbedingt = weiche Spitze

Grüße Mark


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Es wird jedenfalls schwer, weil das Material begrenzt ist.
*Wenn* man denn eine Rute für straffes Jiggen haben will. 

Mal als Beispiel:
CMW SpSysII 
Länge 2,60m WG 5-85gr. 2-tlg. Blank unten 13.8mm oben 2.3mm.
Gewicht Blank 105gr.

Das ist eine Spitzenstärke, die die normale VHF 2,70m -30g locker erreicht.
Die spezielle blaue sogar 2,7mm, das sind nachgemessene 1.Hand Werte.
Die Tactilus Plus aus gleichem Hause liegt bei Spitze min. ~2,8mm, wenn nicht mehr.
VHF 2,70m -75g und Tactilus Plus sind erstklassige GuFi-Ruten zum liften eines breiten Köderspektrums, das ist ein Praxisfakt, Aussage vieler Angler.

Interessant ist eben die Aussage, wieso eine VHF zu schwer sein soll, wo die sogar etwas längere VHF -30g 2,70m locker die Spitzenstärke (und damit Härte) übersteigt, von der spezifischen Materialpower (Modulus) her sicher auch (VHF ist nahezu übermoduliertes Maximum), und mit 86 bis 87g Gewicht für den Blank fast 20g leichter ist? |kopfkrat 
Das muss er mir erklären 
Wenn man natürlich eine 90er VHF damit vergleicht (128g laut Liste) ... der Vergleich müßte aber mit der 30er erfolgen, wenn sie dem überhaupt standhält, weil ich das Anwendungsspektrum und bei GuFis eben das Fischbare/Führbare als das entscheidende ansehe.
Und der Vergleich mit der hauseigenen Schwester Tactilus muss erstmal bestanden werden, dazu gibt es auch noch nix.  Und die Tactilus konnte ich schon mal angeln, die ist gut! #6  Holt ihre Power aber aus einem ansehnlichen Blankdurchmesser, dabei superleicht. Wie wollen sehr dünne Blankröhrchen dagegen anstinken? Das muss erstmal bewiesen werden. 

Überhaupt interessiert da auch so als Vergleichs+Consumerlevel der Vergleich mit den weit verbreiteten Berkley Series1/Skeletor, die in 2,70m und 2,40m und dem Aufdruck 10-40g sehr erfolgreiche GuFi-Ruten bei vielen Boardies im Einsatz sind, und ihren Job gut machen. Von einigen anderen "Hot-Burnern" ganz zu schweigen. Alleine da muss ein jeder neuer GuFi-Blank erstmal dran vorbei .
Und z.B. die Blechpeitsche kann dagegen GuFi-technisch nicht wirklich mithalten, deren Stärken liegen auch noch woanders.


----------



## Slotti (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Es wird jedenfalls schwer, weil das Material begrenzt ist.
> *Wenn* man denn eine Rute für straffes Jiggen haben will.
> 
> Ich sagmal so, die Entwicklung bleibt nicht stehen, warum also sollte das nicht funktionieren? Ich will es einfach mal moderner nennen was nicht heißen soll das die VHF schlechter ist!!
> ...




Grüße Slotti


----------



## Slotti (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Zu der BP und Gufi würde mich mal Matze Maesox Meinung interessieren, er hat ja lange Zeit VHF gefischt und nun eine BP, ich konnte die VHF nur recht kurz probefischen , klar fischt sich die Rute anders aber nicht unbedingt besser so war zumindest mein Eindruck.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was ich oben geschrieben habe, bezieht sich nur auf die Bewertung bezüglich einer sehr aktiven Führung, Jiggen nämlich, mit starker vertikaler Führung, hochreissen, absinken lassen, das eigentlich klassische halt, *DIE* GuFi-Rute halt.



Slotti schrieb:


> je nach Gewässer, Jahreszeit und Köder bringt aber auch das Gegenteil Fisch


Du schreibst es ja schon, es hängt auch stark von der geangelten Methode und Angler ab.  Andere Methoden, andere Blanks gut.


----------



## Slotti (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was ich oben geschrieben habe, bezieht sich nur auf die Bewertung bezüglich einer sehr aktiven Führung, Jiggen nämlich, mit starker vertikaler Führung, hochreissen, absinken lassen, das eigentlich klassische halt, *DIE* GuFiRute halt.
> 
> 
> Du schreibst es ja schon, es hängt auch stark von der geangelten Methode und Angler ab.  Andere Methoden, andere Blanks gut.



Jetzt dreh mir nicht die Worte um   

das war von mir nicht auf meine geangelten Ruten gemünzt sondern lediglich ein Beispiel.

Ich habe den ganzen Sommer auch recht "aggressiv" so wie von dir beschrieben geführt (hauptsächlich mit BP und CTS) die können das auch.
Gestern war ich seit längerer Zeit auch mal wieder ein wenig gufieren und das aggressive führen brachte erstmal gar nichts nachdem ich es dann ein ruhiger angehen ließ kamen dann die Bisse und auch 2 Fische  kann aber auch zufall gewesen sein


----------



## Veit (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

OT: Denke ich nicht, dass das Zufall war. Hab in letzter Zeit oft sehr konzentriert und über längere Zeit gejiggt und nichteinmal einen Biss dabei bekommen (an unterschiedlichen Gewässern). Beim sehr ruhigen Faulenzen mit leichten Köpfen hingegen lief es gut.


----------



## pitrock (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

E. E wie Esel, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil #h


----------



## pitrock (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

F. die Harrison mit 40cm Grifflänge unter dem Rollenhalter ist
    sehr gut ausbalanciert, aber dieser lange Griff ist nichts
    wirkliches! Du hast ewig diesen langen Griff in der Jacke
    hängen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



pitrock schrieb:


> "zur Ansicht schicken ließ,"
> 
> F. die Harrison mit 40cm Grifflänge unter dem Rollenhalter


Also mal mit Verlaub gefragt:
Wer hat sich denn die 40cm ausgedacht? Das ist doch schon vom Ansatz her falsch gewesen, wenn ich das so lese, hat nichts mit der Blankfrage zu tun. 

Die Grifflange 3cm falsch zum persönlichen Griffmaß ist merklich, 5cm richtig nervend, 10cm eine Katastrophe, ganz klar und Zustimmung! 

Hat der Rutenbauer entgegen einer anders lautenden Designanforderung diese zu langen 40cm aufgebaut, oder wurde das vorher nicht bedacht?
Sind das einfach die Ansichtsruten gewesen, ohne jede Individualfertigung? 

Wenn ich bestimmte Eigenschaften an eine Rute stelle, die im Auftragsbau gefertigt werden soll, dann muss ich als Auftraggeber und Designer das auch entsprechend festlegen und mitteilen. Oder mich voll auf die Expertise und Vorschläge des Rutenbauers verlassen. Alles durcheinander wird Kuddelmuddel, so hört es sich nach der Schilderung für Erstversuche an, danach dann natürlich schlauer geworden.

Balanceanforderungen sind auch nicht so einfach, besonders wenn am Rollenfuß gewünscht und recht schwere Ringe auf der Rute verbaut wurden. Ich kann aus der Schilderung an sich nur entnehmen, dass in dem letzten Versuch mit CMW endlich alles zufriedenstellend geklappt hat #6, vorher eben nicht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bei meiner 10`3 MP1 ist der Untergriff 43cm lang, bei meiner XST 9`6 35cm.

Passt beides. Nix Kopflastig. Nix Ausgleichsgewichte.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Guys, es sind doch immer wieder die gleichen Leute, die hier ueber die optimalen Gufi-Blanks im High-End Handmade Bereich fachsimpeln. Wie waer's denn daher, wenn wir mal aehnlich dem Harrisontreffen ein grosses Vergleichsangeln mit den verschiedenen Handgebauten auf die Beine stellen wuerden?


----------



## kulti007 (23. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> by the way,
> 
> wie lang sind denn eure untergriffe ???
> 
> ...



wenn ich die rolle umfasse, geht der griff genau bis ende unterarm (oder anfang |kopfkrat...egal)
...damit fühlt sich die rute einfach am besten an und stört nicht #h


----------



## Slotti (24. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Spezi da hat dich das JIG nochmal vor ner Ferkelei bewahrt 

Der Untergriff ist bei mir meist 35cm darf auch je nach Aufbau 1-2 cm weniger sein.

Wo ich allerdings immer noch schwanke und nicht wirklich weiß was mir besser liegt ist der Vorgriff entweder sehr kurz 3-5cm dann greife ich die Rute am Rollenfuß andererseits komm ich auch sehr gut mit zb. 11cm Vorgriff zurecht und greife dann vor der Rolle.

#h Slotti


----------



## kulti007 (24. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

über der rolle? echt? das stelle ich mir unandlich vor #c


----------



## maesox (24. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist Gewohnheitssache!! ;-.))

Kenne einige mit z.T über 11cm langem Vorgriff.

Meinen habe ich so kurz wie möglich gewählt.



TL
Matze


----------



## J-son (24. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



kulti007 schrieb:


> über der rolle? echt? das stelle ich mir unandlich vor #c



Beim Jiggen ist das aber sehr funktionabel, solltest Du mal versuchen. Dadurch dass die Rolle sich unterhalb der Hand befindet, bildet sie ein Gegengewicht zur Rute, was das Handling für mich sogar noch angenehmer gestaltet. Auch mit einem etwas längeren Obergriff bekommt man noch sehr gut den Zeigefinger auf den Blank, wenngleich das nicht jedermanns Sache ist.

Bei meiner 45er VHF ist der Untergriff 34cm lang, bei der 75er hat der Untergriff gar 39cm, mit einem kurzen Obergriff. Keine der beiden Ruten ist auch nur ansatzweise kopflastig. 

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## J-son (24. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Im Drill greife ich auch den Rollenhalter, nur beim Führen des Köders habe ich den Obergriff in der Hand. Dass ich dabei nach dem Anhieb umgreifen muss, ist mir noch nie wirklich aufgefallen...scheint also nicht weiter zu stören.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## marlin2304 (24. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Auch ich greife um den Rollenhalter, deswegen ist der Kork über den Halter bei meiner 90er VHF  nur 5cm lang, so dass ich mit dem Finger noch den Blank berühre.
Unter dem Rollenhalter hat mein Kork eine Länge von 25cm, ist für mich angenehmer, gerade wenn man ein Schwimmanzug an hat. Werfen kann ich auch sehr gut mit dem kurzen Griffstück.
Bei meiner 75er ist der untere Kork 30cm und der Obere 10cm lang.
Beide Ruten sind kein bißchen kopflastig.


----------



## Tisie (24. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Pitrocks Aufsatz und Lobeshymne der alles in Schatten stellenden Weckitraumpeitsche ist nun einmal um den Globus gegangen und im Barsch-Alarm Thread sogar für so Super empfunden worden, dass man diesen jetzt mit Bildern auf der Startseite sehen will!!!
> DIE Rocksweeper konkurrenz :q:q:q
> 
> ich glaube die voten auch Bush for President #q


naja, da tust Du zumindest denen unrecht, die den Beitrag im entsprechenden Thread ähnlich kritisch beurteilen, wie es hier getan wird 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## duck_68 (25. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Pitrocks Aufsatz und Lobeshymne der alles in Schatten stellenden Weckitraumpeitsche ist nun einmal um den Globus gegangen und im Barsch-Alarm Thread sogar für so Super empfunden worden, dass man diesen jetzt mit Bildern auf der Startseite sehen will!!!
> DIE Rocksweeper konkurrenz :q:q:q
> 
> ich glaube die voten auch Bush for President #q




wobei sich die Frage stellt, wer für Pitrock den Aufsatz geschrieben hat und was er fürs "verbreiten" bekommen hat:q:q:q :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Brauchen wir jetzt einen Harrison-VHF-Aufsatz, Testberichte, Daten, sogar Bilder, um für einen neu aufgemischten Hype 2.Brennstufe zu sorgen? 
Ich denke so an derart knallig und poppig, dass alle anderen Spinnruten emotional wutentbrannt :r in die Ecke geworfen werden, die Spinnangler nachts nicht mehr schlafen können, bis sie die Objekte der übermachtigen Begierde haben, sich unter Bett legen können und damit schlafen gehen können? :q

Ich denke, das wäre sogar möglich, aber notwendig und passend ist das für eine objektive Betrachtung nun überhaupt nicht. #d

Genauso wenig schätze ich, dass jemand von CMW dahintersteht #d, sondern tippe eher auf eine gewisse Profilierungssucht von jemanden "aus dem Schatten heraus", getrieben zu einem "Ätsch", wofür sich damit halt eine Gelegenheit geboten hat. 
Damit ist das aber auch schon wieder verpufft. :g

Dass die neuen Blanks *was* können, dürfte klar sein. *Was sie wie gut genau* können, das steht noch aus, bei einigen vorhandenen Exemplaren sollten sich darüber schon bald vielfältige Testmeinungen bilden lassen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde es schön, dass sich zu den Lakaien des bekannten Rutenbauers jetzt auch einer eines anderen Anbieters zu uns gesellt hat. Ein fairer Ausgleich sozusagen. Die Beiträge der Laiken kann man zwar zu Belustigung lesen sollte diese aber nicht weiter beachten.


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was ich grundsätzlich bezweifele, ist, daß mit einer sehr dünnen *(und damit zwangsläufig weichen) *Rutenspitze anständig gejiggt werden kann, also einigermaßen angedacht schwere Köder straff+schnell gelupft werden können, ohne dass ein Großteil der aufgewandten Energie in der Biegung der Spitze verpufft. Gerade das unterscheidet ja nun die typische GuFi-Rute von einer universelleren Spinnrute.



Die Spitze der SIII ist aber beides: dünn und hammermäßig straff.

Das Rückstellvermögen deS 5-60g WG-Blanks reicht auf jeden Fall, um einen 40g Köder schön anzulupfen. Dabei neigt sich die Spitze höchstens gaaanz dezent.

Wie Slotti schon angemerkt hat bleibt die Entwicklung eben nicht stehen.

Für mich ist die SIII auf jeden Fall *DIE* Gummirute.


----------



## Chrizzi (26. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mal eine Frage: Wie alt ist die VHF und wie alt die SP III ? 

Da die SP III ja recht neu ist, kann ich mir vorstellen, dass der Blank auch in dünn sehr straff sein kann. Die Entwicklung geht weiter - was aber nicht heißt dass alte Ruten schlecht sein müssen. 

Ich kann dazu eh nichts sagen, da ich beide Ruten nicht kenne - leider.


----------



## Tisie (26. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Für mich ist die SIII auf jeden Fall *DIE* Gummirute.


wie würdest Du denn die Aktion der Rute beschreiben? Spitzenbetont oder eher durchgängig?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> wie würdest Du denn die Aktion der Rute beschreiben? Spitzenbetont oder eher durchgängig?
> ...



BEIDES! |supergri

Die Köderaktion spielt sich im Spitzenbereich ab, durch die Progressivität wird hier eine potentielle Überbelastung sehr gut vom Mittelteil des Blanks abgefangen, daher wohl auch das hohe WG-Spektrum. In der Drillaktion biegt sich die Rute bis ins letzte Drittel durch, bei einem großen Fisch sicher auch ganz durch bis zum Griff, hab nur noch keine Riesen gehabt an der Rute.

Also die Aktion hab ich schon als vollparabolisch-Progressiv-spitzenbetont beschrieben und dazu steh ich immer noch.

Schwer zu beschreiben, aber wahr. Der Blank schafft es tatsächlich für die Köderführung hart und straff zu sein, sich im Drill aber recht leicht durchzubiegen und für maximalen Spass zu sorgen. Ein Barsch um die 30 ist jedenfalls keineswegs langweilig an dem Teil, trotz aller verfügbaren Reserven.

Wurfmäßig sieht es so aus, daß sich der eigentlich ziemlich starr wirkende Stock sehr gut auflädt, auch bei kleineren Gewichten. Höhere Ködergewichte ab 40g lassen sich nicht mehr so weit werfen, aber immer noch sehr gut führen. Und das meine ich so, denn ich selbst fische höchst ungern mit Gummiködern am Belastungslimit, wo man Probleme bekommt den Köder vernünftig hochzubekommen, weil die Rute zu weich dafür ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also hier geht was prinzipiell nicht:

- Die Spitze der SIII ist aber beides: dünn und hammermäßig straff. ;+ #d
- Spitzenbetont oder eher durchgängig? BEIDES! ;+ #d

Da gibt es theoretisch nur ein *entweder oder*, eine Variabilität gibt es nur zusätzlich in der Progression, bei sehr unterschiedlicher Belastung und linear greifend. So stellt sich die Frage, was ist was und was bezeichnet wer als was, natürlich gibt es subjektive Auffassungsunterschiede, je nach dem Vergleichskontext (=der bisher gefischten Ruten).
Wunderblanks herbei zaubern kann jemand auch nicht, so Abrakadabra geht nicht , andere High-Price Ruten kenne ich nun auch zu genüge und weiß was da so geht. Der Gegensatz der Pärchen (responsiv-reaktiv und geschmeidig) zu (straff und Besenstiel) ist überall anzutreffen.

@Kai: In Plön hätten wir das schon lange rausbekommen können! :m :q

Ich habe z.B. einen Clone der Garbolino Dynastick 296 in knapp 3m 20-80g, die dürfte der SSII von dem Blankdesign her sehr ähnlich sein, außerdem noch eine leichtere Type -50g. Die haben eine feine Spitze, die Ruten machen insgesamt einen sehr straffen Eindruck, aber die Spitze hat nun mal am Start eine bestimmte B- oder C-Aktion, die Spitze ist responsiv verhältnismäßig weich eingestellt, und die Geschwindigkeit und Schnelligkeit der Materials ist ziemlich hoch, aber nur wenn man nicht gerade vorher ne VHF vergleicht. Der Speed der Blanks ist wie Tactilus (Blank = 82g), und das ist so ziemlich das beste was man haben kann, wenn man nicht einen totalen Besenstiel haben will, eine gewisse Weichheit unter Last ist halt auch notwendig, sonst -> Aussteiger. An den stärkeren VHF bemängeln einige diese zu hohe Straffheit und einen gewisses Besenstielfeeling. 
Einen wirklichen Besenstiel so ohne jede Biegung kann jeder Trottel von Blankdesigner bauen, das ist nun das allereinfachste. Im Drill aber aufgrund der Härte unbrauchbar.

Das alles ist subjektiv, jemand anders ist das gerade gut, straff und schnell genug, was jemand anders als Besenstiel erscheint.
Was wirklich schon sehr hammermäßig straff in der Spitze ist, ist z.B. eine Ultra Spin. Damit kann man normale Fische fliegen lassen.  Braucht aber auch einige mm Querschnitt.

Christian W. vergleicht ja selber im Katalog seine SS2/3 mit Tactilus und Eigenschaften der  Notung (alias BP), mit hervorheben der Universaleignung seiner Neuschöpfung (alles in einer). Dann wird sie aber nach SEINER AUSSAGE nichtmal so straff wie die Tactilus sein können, wobei das eine anerkannt gut Rute fürs taktile Spinnen ist, das schrieb ich oben schon. Man muss das mal wirklich gegeneinander A<->B<->C vergleichen, dann weiß man erst mehr.

Und hier mal der Auszug vom Meister dieser Ruten selber:

SS3-1 05-60g 9ft-cut 
CS2   05-85g 9ft-cut, Blank 105g, Spitze 2.3mm 
SS3-2 15-95g 9ft-cut 

"Neben der Tactilus und der Notung  eine geniale Rute. Balance, Aktion, Gewicht und 
Schnellkraft sind unglaublich. Vom gewicht her in Richtung tactilus und von der 
Biegebelastbarkeit in Richtung Notung. Man hat also fast zwei Ruten in Einer."

"Wir haben die legendäre Spin System2 mit unserer neuen Spin System3 nach oben 
und unten abgerundet. Die Spin System2 ist den Insidern der "Gummifischerei" 
sicher ein Begriff. Gewicht, Balance, Schnelligkeit und Haltbarkeit dieser Serie 
sucht Ihresgleichen. Ursprünglich entwicklet für die Zupffischerei auf Zander in 
Spanien (Waller als Beifang). Mir persönlich sind meine Blechpeitsche und 
Harrison VHF vom Gewicht, Balance für den Dauereinsatz zu schwer, ein 
entspanntes Fischen über Stunden ist mir persönlich nicht möglich."
(Quelle: www.cmw-angeln.de)


----------



## Slotti (26. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also hier geht was prinzipiell nicht:
> 
> - Die Spitze der SIII ist aber beides: dünn und hammermäßig straff. ;+ #d




Warum soll das nicht gehen ;+;+

geht halt nix über ne VHF.......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Warum soll das nicht gehen ;+;+


Weil Du egal was und wieviel Material du einbaust, ist 2mm , ob hohl oder voll oder ausgeschäumt, einfach weich, das ist schon Matchrutendimension.
Das Spitzchen kann über eine bestimmte Länge nur relativ weich sein, wenn es dünn ist, das geht einfach nicht anders. Wobei weich im Vergleich zu anderen GuFi-Ruten zu bewerten ist, absolut gesehen zu einfacherem Blankmaterial erscheint es vlt. wieder straff und hart. 

Aber sowas wie BP, Aspire/Lesath, Tactilus und u.a,. VHF usw. setzen bestimmte Marken, und ich vermisse einen echten Vergleich dazu, Bilder, Belastungskurven, Ködervergleiche usw., wenn jemand seinen "Überflieger" so pusht. 

Ich finde eine Sache ziemlich blöd , vor allem wenn man so tut als wenn nicht:
Eine Verbesserung in einer Richtung bedeutet IMMER eine Verschlechterung in der entgegengesetzen Richtung. 

Entweder ich spezialisiere als Blankbäcker den Blank, oder ich universalisiere den Blank. Beides gleichzeitig geht NICHT. Nur den Vorteil herauskehren und den Nachteil nicht nennen zu können oder wollen ist ein schlechtes Gebaren. Wenn ich einen Blank z.B. dünn mache, muss er an Kraft verlieren, allen Materialtricks zum trotze, vor allem wenn ich das Gewicht halten will. Wenn dann noch die Resistenz gehalten werden will, der dünne Blank aber straff und schnell, zugleich stark und dabei sehr leicht sein soll, dann paßt was nicht, ist es schlicht unmöglich. Entweder baut jemand einen Trecker oder einen Ferrari. Der Trecker bleibt immer stärker als der Ferrari, unabhängig von den PS. Der Ferrari bleibt immer schneller, unabhängig vom Modell. Ein Ferrari, der auch Trecker sein können soll, ist dann einfach Quatsch. :q

Ich für meinen Teil habe viele aufgebaute Ruten miteinander verglichen, wo fängt eine Aktion des Blanks mit welchem Gewicht wirklich an, wo kommt er in Schwung, was geht am besten, welche Kurve hält er wo usw. usw.

Die Unterschiede über Zeit und Generationen sind nicht so wahnsinnig hoch, und dabei sind es Blanks von 1987 bis 2008 im Vergleich, satte 22 Jahre Kohlefaser Blanktechnologie, und die Unterschiede bewegen sich unter der Hälfte. Jemand hat früher die passende hohe Dicke bei recht geringer Wandungsstärke gewählt, wo der Modulus nicht ganz hinreichte für eine straffe+resistente Rute, und die Power ist da. Heute versucht der dünnere Blank (sexier aussehend) mit höherem Modulus und fester gepreßt das zu erreichen, aber Fehlanzeige: Die alte Dicke ist nicht überbietbar, die Power ist und bleibt besser. 
Alte echte High-Modulus Ruten konnten das schon lange, was heute gang und gäbe ist, verbessert hat sich nur die gleichzeitige Resistenz. Ich erinnere nur mal an die Alten Daiwa Shogun+Samurai, die heute noch geliebt und gesucht werden.

Zaubern kann kein Kohlefaser-Blankbäcker, jedes Konzept und Design hat seine Vorteile, aber auch seine Limits und Nachtteile. Und schließlich wird heute auf sehr leichte Blanks designed, top bei 9ft ist <100g, das engt den Handlungsspielraum für benutzbare und resistente Blank zusätzlich ein, wenn man sich diesem Race stellt.

Wer's nicht glaubt: Vorbeikommen, ich habe mindestens 50 verschiedene Spinnruten vergleichsbereit. :m


----------



## Slotti (26. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

naja du urteilst und schreibst hier seitenweise über Blanks die du nichtmal in der Hand hattest von daher weiß ich nicht ob ich das alles so glauben soll.

Mag ja sein das du skepisch bist aber dein Verhalten erinnert mich an ein Sprichwort " Was der Bauer nicht kennt , ißt er nicht" 

|wavey: Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> naja du urteilst und schreibst hier seitenweise über Blanks die du nichtmal in der Hand hattest von daher weiß ich nicht ob ich das alles so glauben soll.


Voll falsch: Ich urteile nicht über Blanks! :g

Ich versuche lediglich mitzuteilen, worauf es ankommt, was bestimmende Faktoren sind. 

Wenn jemand behauptet, ein Blank wäre z.B. hart und weich ;+, dann ist so eine Aussage Bockmist (Watt denn nu? |kopfkrat) , und da möchte ich zum weitergehenden Nachdenken (+Diskutieren+Testen) anregen. :m


----------



## Slotti (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich kenne den SSII und den SSIII Blank auch nicht, aber es ist halt nun mal Fakt, dass manche Eigenschaften ganz einfach ausschließen! Det's "entweder oder" stimmt da schon.
> 
> Naja ich weiß nicht..., ich kenne zwar SSII und SSIII auch nicht aber der CTS EST geht ja einen ähnlichen Weg, könnte mir schon vorstellen das die Blanks recht ähnlich sind. Der CTS ist ebenfalls dünn und trotzdem steif, da steckt eine ganz andere Philosophie dahinter als zb. bei der VHF. Die Entwicklung bleibt halt nicht stehen früher waren die Bleche am Auto auch dicker aber nicht verwindungssteifer und stabiler (Crashtest) und vor ein paar hundert Jahren dachten die Menschen die Erde sei eine Scheibe... von daher sollte man vielleicht nie nie sagen
> 
> ...



|wavey:Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@angelspezi82, jupp #6 !

Anbei: Harrison verfügt über Kohlerfaserquellen und Techniken aus ganz anderen Leveln, von wegen Hi-Tech-Aerospace und andere richtig teure Produkte, die müssen da nicht auf dem Niveau eines billigen Asia-Bäckers jonglieren, und das sind eben auch nicht unbedingt nur 42 oder 54 Mio Blanks.

@slotti: Da kommt ein Markstein auf uns zu, noch  gute 6 Wochen, und dann werden wir sehen, dann werden sich ja hoffentlich etliche Ruten mal vergleichbar an einem Ort und zu einer Zeit in diesem Universum befinden. :g
Dann läßt sich sofort zeigen, was hart und was weich, wie sich eine Rute bei mehr als 2kg Zug verhält, wie relativ diese Begriffe im Kontext sind. Bring deine CTS und BP auf jeden Fall mit - nicht kneifen , ich bringe ein paar andere Kontrastruten mit, und dann wirst Du |bigeyes sehn ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt, ist natürlich kein richtiges Angeln, leider.
Aber ne aufgebaute Rute kann man mal schnell durchfädeln und belasten, bring ich sogar einen Handgriff mit. 
Was man auf jeden Fall sehen kann, ist dann die variable Aktionskurve. Die 9ft VHF fangen z.b. mit fast C an, einige lange mit B. Wenn jetzt eine Rute mit A loslegt, kann man das genau sehen und das weitere Blankverhalten analysieren. 
Das ist noch viel eindeutiger als bei der Musik. :m

Und im Schwerlastbereich scheiden sich schnell Spreu vom Weizen, bleiben Reserven oder ist die Rute damit "durch". Handteildicken sagen dabei schon sehr viel aus. Das ist z.B. bei der VT auch schnell ein Problem. Das unter Berücksichtigung des Einsatzbereiches ermöglicht dann eine Beurteilung. Eine Rute ohne Schwerlastreserven ist nett für die Fischerei auf kleine Fische, oder reine Stachelritterfischerei. Auf große Esoxe oder Welsbeifänge stellt sich die Welt anders dar. Und gerade Esox verlangt schnell+hart zuschlagende Rutenspitzen, alles was 'nen Tick zu weich ist, bedeutet Vorbereitung von Aussteigern. 
Z.B. selbst die straffeste Skeletor-2 8ft -40g empfinde ich als noch recht weich (für die Esoxe), aber die funzt dem Praxistest gemäß zumindest. Die genaue Fang/Fehlbiss/Aussteiger Ratio kenne ich dazu aber noch nicht. 
Ich für meinen Teil stehe sehr auf eine hochprozentige Ausnutzung. 

Ich trage das Ansinnen also heran, ein paar stabile Rollen nehme ich mit, durchfädelbarer Einhänger, ein besserer Griff zum Einhängen, Schutzbrille für die Augen, und schon kann der Samba mit der Rute losgehen!  :m
Ein paar Fotographen wär'n nicht schlecht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die 30 avisierten Leute müssen alle ihren Nick+Vornamen auf die Stirn tätowieren ... :q


----------



## Breamhunter (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So könnte man die High-End-Ruten alle mal testen :m
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GqWeyHfs0jk


----------



## Chrizzi (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nur das hochmodulierte Ruten schneller brechen als die Hardy...

Sowas kann man nicht als Vergleich für "High-End" oder nicht ansehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Sowas kann man nicht als Vergleich für "High-End" oder nicht ansehen.


Richtig, denn das ist vollkommen Praxis-fremd. Wer zieht sich die Angelrute unten zwischen den Stiefeln durch und hinten am Rücken wieder hoch? |bigeyes ;+ |rolleyes Klar, Britannier, Monty-Python schön und gut ...
Danach wären dann unzerbrechliche Ruten ala Ugly Stik, BlackBull, Balzer Magna MX, Powerstik usw. die besten, da kann man noch einen Knoten reinbinden. :q

Senkrechte Belastungen sind interessant, keine spitzwinklig zuziehenden ...
Ohne Angabe, wieviel Kraft dort wirkt, ist es auch langweilig.

Das macht schon eher Sinn, wenn man denn noch wüßte, wieviel kg er mit welcher Rute so hochhob.
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-Tq-TcYlWVQ


----------



## Chrizzi (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn's hier nach Power geht, steuer ich mal die Takadum von Xzoga dazu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Boah, echt heavy: |bigeyes
SUPER THICK WALL BLANK






Die Bilder sagen wenigstens ein bischen was aus. :g
45 Grad-Haltung zu senkrechtem Gewicht untertreibt allerdings die Biegung um Faktor 1,41.


----------



## Chrizzi (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Naja... der hebt 20kg an... und vermutlich nicht nur einmal hochlupfen, wie man es öfter auf Messen sieht, dieses Gewicht "hochschwingen lassen". 

Det hast du die Spitze der 20kg Rute gesehen? 2,6mm hat die nur und am Griff nur 14mm, da muss dann viel Material "im" Blank sein - was die 160g Blankgewicht bei knapp 170cm schon anzeigen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Noch interessanter finde ich das Diagramm mit ihrer kurzen 1,80m Rute Taka-G 60. Selbst diese WG -230g Rute geht mit der 2mm Spitze und ihrer Kürze bei den 1kg in 45Grad schon merklich in Biegung, wobei der Wert bei waagerechter Haltung genau zwischen der 1kg und 3kg Auslenkung im Diagramm liegen dürfte. Und das ist für einen harten schnellen Anschlag zum Spinnfischen dann zu wenig. 
Diese Ruten haben aber sicher andere Einsatzgebiete ... 

Jedenfalls klasse Link, Chrizzi! #6


----------



## Chrizzi (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass es Jig-Ruten sind - wo sollte man sonst sowas brauchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich sehe das eher als Bootsruten, halb vertikal, dicke Thunas und was die Japaner da so treiben, eigentlich Little-Big-Game.


----------



## Chrizzi (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das meine ich mit Jig-Ruten - ein dicker Jig (Pilker) und ab die Post.

Diese Art vom Jigging meinte ich:


----------



## J-son (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

...äh. Biste sicher dass die nicht im Drill sind, auf dem Bild? Wenn jiggen schon so aussieht, will ich keinen Biss mehr an der Rute...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Chrizzi (27. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jop, da wird wohl schon ein Fisch dran ziehen. Aber es ist halt diese little big game jiggen oder wie auch immer. Halt auf größere Fische - Thune, etc.


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Fischte ich immer "nur" die schwabbeligsten Teleknüppel und plötzlich mal eine etwas "bessere" (Steck-)Rute, empfinde ich die natürlich auch als das geilste!



@angelspezi: ich hoffe du meinst damit nicht mich! Erstmal Knüppel und schwabbeln ist ja an sich schon ein Wiederspruch |supergri und ich hab noch nie ne Telerute gefischt. |rolleyes



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn jemand behauptet, ein Blank wäre z.B. hart und weich ;+, dann ist so eine Aussage Bockmist (Watt denn nu? |kopfkrat) , und da möchte ich zum weitergehenden Nachdenken (+Diskutieren+Testen) anregen. :m



Nicht hart und weich. Dünn und Steif. Hart und durchgängig. Für das angegebene WG. Wenn du das nicht glaubst wird es Zeit, daß du dir den Trekkerferrari mal anschauen tust!



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> welch andere Philosphie als bei der VHF meinst du denn? Steh da grad aufm Schlauch, glaub ich #c
> Die VHF Kohlefaser ist ja schon so derbe hochmoduliert, da geht wirklich nicht mehr viel ... wo soll da denn noch mehr Action herkommen, wenn die Stecken so dünn sind?





AngelDet schrieb:


> Anbei: Harrison verfügt über Kohlerfaserquellen und Techniken aus ganz anderen Leveln, von wegen Hi-Tech-Aerospace und andere richtig teure Produkte, die müssen da nicht auf dem Niveau eines billigen Asia-Bäckers jonglieren, und das sind eben auch nicht unbedingt nur 42 oder 54 Mio Blanks.



Ich muß ja sagen, ich bewundere euer umfangreiches Wissen über die technologischen Möglichkeiten der Blankhersteller in England und Fernost! |supergri
Ich habe mir anderes über den technischen Stand der altehrwürdigen Blankbäckereien in England sagen lassen, allerdings wiederum natürlich von jemandem der hierzulande nur seinen Ramsch vom "billigen Asia-Bäcker" unter die Leute bringen will.

Also bei manchen Beiträgen hier kriegt man wirklich das Gefühl was Besseres als die VHF kann/darf es garnicht geben. |rolleyes Wobei ich natürlich in keinster Weise behaupte, daß irgendetwas besser ist. Daher verstehe ich die höchst defensive Haltung auch nicht. Es geht nur darum, daß es heutzutage ja wohl _möglich_ sein kann, daß ein verhältnißmäßig neuer Blank mehr Leistung/Schnelligkeit aus nem dünneren Durchmesser herausholt (aufgrund von verbesserten Materialien und Herstellungsprozessen) als ein vergleichsweise alter Blank.

LG, WW|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Es geht nur darum, daß es heutzutage ja wohl _möglich_ sein kann, daß ein verhältnißmäßig neuer Blank mehr Leistung/Schnelligkeit aus nem dünneren Durchmesser herausholt (aufgrund von verbesserten Materialien und Herstellungsprozessen) als ein vergleichsweise alter Blank.
> 
> LG, WW|wavey:




Richtig, und da bin zumindest ich für jede Info in die Richtung dankbar!

Ich liebe die VHF, aber wenn es was besseres gibt - Her damit!#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> und du glaubst die gaaanz "objektive" Aussage sicherlich |rolleyes
> informierst du dich bei BMW übern Benz?
> is doch klar, dass SEIN Baby besser wegkommt, er ist nun mal Geschäftsmann #6



Für mich ist das in etwa so stichhaltig wie die Aussage eines BMW-Fahrers, daß der Motor so "hochmoduliert" ist, daß mehr Leistung praktisch nicht machbar ist. 
Immer diese Autovergleiche, is ja furchtbar. Also man könnte es durchaus für möglich halten, daß ein 2003er BMW effizienter ist, als ein 1995er Benz, oder?

Aber vermutlich vergleichen wir nicht BMW mit Benz, sondern Aston Martin mit Toyota, richtig Angeldet? |supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich liebe die VHF, aber wenn es was besseres gibt - Her damit!#6


*Du sagst es, genau, das ist das wichtigste!* :m

Aber nochmal eins: Alter Blank? VHF war 2007 so gerade fertig, M2Q wenn überhaupt, laut St.Harrison ist der noch voll in der (Weiter)Entwicklung.
Seit wann wird an der Spin-Perfect und der Spin-System rumexperimentiert? 

Harrison baut Raketenteile, mit Moduli, die andere sozusagen nicht mal vom Namen kennen, klang hat da mal eine schöne Toray-Liste gezeigt. Und das ist das einzige, was Harrison verrrät. Genau wie die T800-Blank-Rute ein echter Knaller war. Und was geht noch höher? 
Und ich weiß, was im Blank noch drin ist, darüber wird auch kein Sterbenswörtchen herstellerseitig weiter verraten, aber das innere Skelett ist genial aus unglaublichem Material! #6 #6 #6 
Habt ihr eure schon mal aufgesägt und analysiert?
Wer kann schon Blanks mit variabler Curvestrength, degressiv und progressiv vorweisen?

Trotzdem hat der VHF Blank Schwächen und Limits, z.B. gibt es keine weichen Blanks, keine mega-komfortablen L-Blanks, die sehr harten Faseranteile sind nicht unproblematisch, automatisch drillsicher ist was anderes (VT z.B.), usw.
Ich bin da skeptisch, einfach nur skeptisch, was Steigerungen in derselben Richtung angeht, einfach mal eben so kommt da nix. :g

Kurzum. jedenfalls ist es ganz einfach: Wenn jemand *besser* (insgesamt,wie?) oder *schneller* oder *"more powerful"* sein will als eine vorhandene geniale Hi-Tech-Blankkonstruktion, dann muss er sich vergleichen lassen, schöne Worte allein zählen nicht! :m

Und falls es denn so sein sollte, dann ist es superklasse! :m
Und falls es nur eine andere Variante für eine bisher nicht so gut abgedeckte Einsatzart sein sollte, dann ist es auch sehr gut! :m

Lasst es uns olympisch sehen


----------



## Slotti (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mir ist es eigentlich egal wer was glaubt oder glaubt zu wissen was besser oder schlechter ist. 

Warum eigentlich immer dieses "BESSER" ??? Gibts die BESTE Spinrute/Gummirute überhaupt??? oder sollte nicht jeder für sich entscheiden welche für sich die BESTE ist??? 

Ich bleibe dabei die CTS EST ist dünn, leicht, schnell und steif und somit eine Top Gummirute Fakt ist auch das sie dünner und leichter ist als eine VHF aber das macht sie nicht zwangsläufig "BESSER" genausowenig wie eine VHF "BESSER" ist weil :



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und ich weiß, was im Blank noch drin ist, darüber wird auch kein Sterbenswörtchen herstellerseitig weiter verraten, aber das innere Skelett ist genial aus unglaublichem Material! #6 #6 #6
> Habt ihr eure schon mal aufgesägt und analysiert?
> Wer kann schon Blanks mit variabler Curvestrength, degressiv und progressiv vorweisen?



Woher hast du eigentlich dein Wissen über Kohlefaserverbundstoffe wenn ich fragen darf? und was bedeutet dieser Satz hier:" Wer kann schon Blanks mit variabler Curvestrength, degressiv und progressiv vorweisen?" eigentlich in Deutsch;+

Manchmal komm ich hier echt nicht mehr mit.

#hSlotti


----------



## duck_68 (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bin ich froh, dass ich mit meinen drei VHFs sehr gut zurecht komme und total zufrieden bin - hier steige ich im Moment auch nicht mehr durch, bzw. will es auch nicht


----------



## Chrizzi (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Martin wer tut das hier noch. Ich glaube ich klinke mich hier auch so langsam aus. Diese 3m Ruten sind nichts für mich. 

Ich werde mir zum Winter wohl eine Bass/Walleye St.Croix bauen - so als ersten Rutenbau-Test. Nur ich denke mal ein 5'9" Stock dürfte für die meisten hier Beteiligten ziemlich egal sein.


----------



## Slotti (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Chrizzi

das wäre schade... 

ich persönlich interessiere mich für alles "andere" von daher würde ich mich über einen Bau/Einsatz und Erfahrungsbericht aufjedenfall freuen

|wavey: Slotti


----------



## Chrizzi (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Alles klar... dann gibt es den doch noch  Nur hier scheint High-End ziemlich auf VHF eingeschossen zu sein. Klar ist mein St.Croix kein High-End Blank - ist der günstigste seiner klasse, wenn mir kein anderer Blank empfohlen wird. Aber ein 1.75m Stock ist hier doch arg selten zu sehen. 
Wenn ich den dann mal fertig bekommen sollte, gibt's ein paar Bilderchens.


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Chrizzi,


für welchen Einsatz hattest du das Teil denn geplant?

ich nehme an als Baitcasterrute zum Finesse-Angeln? Oder als Twitche?


----------



## Slotti (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Alles klar... dann gibt es den doch noch  Nur hier scheint High-End ziemlich auf VHF eingeschossen zu sein.



ist mir irgendwie auch schon aufgefallen 

Ich freu mich jedenfalls darauf was über dein Stöckchen zu lesen und zu der High-End/teuer Geschichte habe ich gerade zuhause auch noch was interessantes liegen , sollte in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen fertig werden, dann werd ich das hier mal posten.

Ist nämlich eine interessante Frage

Muß High End teuer sein? Wo fängt High End an und wo hörts wieder auf  

#h Slotti


----------



## Chrizzi (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

1/8-1/2oz, fast Taper, 6' (unten gekürzt) als Baitcaster für alles Leichte.

In erster Linie für Topwater - daher auch so kurz. Ansonsten für leichte Jigs/T-Rigs oder kleine Wobbler, wie den Chubby oder andere kleine Sachen.


----------



## Chrizzi (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wird noch was dauern. Ich hoffe, dass ich Anfang November die Bestellung bei Matagi tätigen kann. Dann wird gebastelt.


----------



## Chrizzi (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Klar wird das nichts normales. Diese Standardaufbauten sprechen mich nicht gerade an. Daher bleibt nur Matagi, zumal der Blank hier eh nicht so leicht zu beziehen ist. Matagi hat ihn also werde ich da auch den Rest kaufen. Erste Info Vorraus - schwarz/gold wird das ganze.


----------



## Slotti (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich geh glaube mal ne Runde fischen soll heute der letzte Regenfreie Tag für diese Woche sein

Nur schade das ich keine Rute aus der Raketenfabrik (die sich noch voll in der Weiterentwicklung befindet) mitnehmen werde, ich hoffe bloß meine Rute besteht im Skelett auch aus genialem unglaublichem Material |muahah: sonst muß ich den wohl mal aufsägen und nachgucken ob das auch eine geniale Hi-Tech-Blankkonstruktion mit sehr harten Faseranteilen und variabler Curvestrength, degressiv und progressiv ist denn nur Worte allein zählen da nicht.

|wavey: Slotti


----------



## Bambine (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> 1/8-1/2oz, fast Taper, 6' (unten gekürzt) als Baitcaster für alles Leichte.
> 
> In erster Linie für Topwater - daher auch so kurz. Ansonsten für leichte Jigs/T-Rigs oder kleine Wobbler, wie den Chubby oder andere kleine Sachen.



Hi Chrizzi

ich interessiere mich auch sehr fuer StCroix-Ruten (vor allem die low-end )  somit auch fuer deine Erfahrung mit dem Bau der Rute. Ich moechte nur anmerken dass   StCroix bei der angabe des Wurfgewichts zu Untertreiben neigt, also ist 1/2oz schon heavy fuer die leichten sachen


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich geh glaube mal ne Runde fischen soll heute der letzte Regenfreie Tag für diese Woche sein
> 
> Nur schade das ich keine Rute aus der Raketenfabrik (die sich noch voll in der Weiterentwicklung befindet) mitnehmen werde, ich hoffe bloß meine Rute besteht im Skelett auch aus genialem unglaublichem Material |muahah: sonst muß ich den wohl mal aufsägen und nachgucken ob das auch eine geniale Hi-Tech-Blankkonstruktion mit sehr harten Faseranteilen und variabler Curvestrength, degressiv und progressiv ist denn nur Worte allein zählen da nicht.
> 
> |wavey: Slotti



|muahah:|sagnix


----------



## ivo (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



			
				Chrizzi schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Nur hier scheint High-End ziemlich auf VHF eingeschossen zu sein.  ...



Das ist auch mein Eindruck. Nichts geht über VHF.:g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



ivo schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein Eindruck. Nichts geht über VHF.:g



Finde ich den vollkommen falschen Ansatz. Es gibt nicht die "beste" Rute, man muss halt immer sehen wofür man das Gerät braucht. Jede Rute hat Vor- und Nachteile, und sicher gibt es für jede Rute ein perfektes Einsatzgebiet. Bei der VHF ist das für mich sehr eindeutig das Gummifisch-Angeln. Da ist sie wirklich sehr gut, mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen die das mit sich bringt. Zum Wobblerfischen (Crankbaits) beispielsweise finde ich sie nicht toll, da ist HE was ganz anderes, ich sage nur Fiberglasruten... #6 Es gibt einfach keine Rute für alles, ausser natürlich die geheiligte Blechpeitsche...:vik:

Ich denke mal jede der hier besprochenen Ruten ist für ihr Einsatzgebiet klasse, manchmal wird das aber vergessen und man schießt über das Ziel hinaus, weil man von anderen Parametern ausgeht als andere mit denen man diskutiert...

Deswegen wäre es schön wenn wir z. B.Fotos von Biegekurven mit deffinierten Parametern hätten, das würde für schöne Vergleiche sorgen, und mal ein bisschen visualisieren was wir uns hier versuchen zu erklären...

Also wie Guildo sagte: Piep Piep Piep... :l
CU Stefan


----------



## rainer1962 (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Bambine schrieb:


> Hi Chrizzi
> 
> ich interessiere mich auch sehr fuer StCroix-Ruten (vor allem die low-end ) somit auch fuer deine Erfahrung mit dem Bau der Rute. Ich moechte nur anmerken dass StCroix bei der angabe des Wurfgewichts zu Untertreiben neigt, also ist 1/2oz schon heavy fuer die leichten sachen


 

Chrizzi
wenn du schon dabei bist...
ich such was in max. 6 Fuß Länge fürs vertikalfischen
St Croix untertreibt in der WG Angabe tatsächlich.
Also wäre die Rute durchaus auch für mich zum mvertikalen zu gebrauchen....
gib also mal Laut wenn du mit dem Stöckchen fischst#6


----------



## maesox (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



ivo schrieb:


> Das ist auch mein Eindruck. Nichts geht über VHF.:g


 





*Das täuscht!*


----------



## ivo (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> *Das täuscht!*



Auf jeden Fall.|rolleyes

Nichts ist besser als die VHF für´s Gufi-Angeln.|kopfkrat


----------



## drehteufel (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe gerade am WE eine St. Croix ES66MF bekommen, angegebenes WG 3/16-5/8 oz. Nun ja, was soll ich sagen, ein echtes Brett. Wollte sie für Squirrel und Co. haben, leichte Jigs etc. Dafür ist sie mir viel zu kräftig, zumindest, wenn ich meine Skelli 2,4m, WG 4-24g, dagegen vergleiche. Vielleicht bin ich auch durch die Skelli vorgeschädigt und weiß es nicht besser. #c 
Trotzdem würde ich die Rute als M-Variante als nicht optimal für meinen Einsatzzweck bezeichnen. 
Glücklicherweise bekomme ich die ES66MLF als Vergleichsmodell nachgeschickt, denke mal, die wird es werden. Hätte auch gern die LF probiert, leider ist die nicht vorrätig. 
Traumhaft leicht ist die Rute jedenfalls, da wirkt die Skelli wie eine Fehlkonstruktion, schon des ultralangen Griffs wegen. Der ist echt zum :v

Gruß drehteufel


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde es schade, dass dieser Thread schon wieder recht einseitig wird. Dieselben Protagonisten liefern sich dieselben Kämpfe mit denselben Argumenten, wie schon in 137 Harrison respektive VHF-Threads zuvor.

Die VHF mag ja für eine bestimmte Form der Angelei oder sagen wir mal lieber fürs Gufieren ein wirklich gelungener Wurf zu sein, aber es wäre doch schön in diesem Thread mal mehr über andere Produktionen zu lesen, als das was man eh schon kennt.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Alter Blank? VHF war 2007 so gerade fertig, M2Q wenn überhaupt, laut *St.Harrison* ist der noch voll in der (Weiter)Entwicklung.


 
Obwohl mir Engländer schon immer spleenig vorgekommen sind, bin ich dennoch erstaunt, dass im Land der Teetrinker und der Pfefferminzsauce jetzt schon Angelgerätebastler heilig gesprochen werden.

Ich war bisher immer der Ansicht, dass man die Qualität einer Angelrute nicht ausschließlich nach ihrer Festigkeit beurteilt, eben so wenig wie nach ihrer Produktionsstätte.

Die Blanks eines der Blanksverkäufers, , entstammen ja offensichtlich der gleichen Blankfabrik, in der auch ein äußerst renommierter Hersteller seine Ruten fertigen läßt.

Witzigerweise, schafft es eben dieser Fertigrutenhersteller drei Rutenserien - Aspire, Fireblood, Lesath - die trotz sehr ähnlichen Aufbaus ganz unterschiedliche Leistungsprofile haben, herzustellen.

An diesen Profilen müssen sich High-End-Handmades messen lassen, am Leistungsvermögen des Herstellers müssen sich eben auch exklusive Hersteller messen lassen.

Uli


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Witzigerweise, schafft es eben dieser Fertigrutenhersteller drei Rutenserien - *Aspire,  Lesath* - die trotz sehr ähnlichen Aufbaus ganz unterschiedliche Leistungsprofile haben, herzustellen.


 
Hi Uli, 

welche Leistungsprofile denn? #c
Das bschäftigt mich aktull seit genau einer Woche


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Damit meine ich einfach, dass das sehr hochqualitative Ruten sind, mit völlig unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften, an denen man eine Hand-Made gut messen kann. 

Es gibt ja ganz unterschiedliche Motivationen sich eine Rute bauen zu lassen. Der Wunsch nach einem Unikat, individuelle Gestaltung, aber auch der Glaube, dass eine Hand-Made technisch der Massenware überlegen sei.
Diesen Glauben finde ich, wenn man die Disskusionen hier verfolgt recht fragwürdig. Je spezieller eine Rute technisch wird, desto kleiner wird ihr Leistungsbereich, was vor allem an den hier diskutierten Ruten deutlich wird. Diese Hochspezialisierung ist ja kein selbstverständlicher Vorteil, sondern für den eher universell ausgerichteten Normalangler eher ein Nachteil.
Von daher stellt sich doch die Frage ob man nicht als "Normalangeler" in den meisten Fällen mit Stangenruten deren Leistungsspektrum in der Regel breiter ist, besser fährt.

Da fallen mir als Beispiel eben die besagten Shimanomodelle ein. Wenn es denn teuer sein soll, hat man mit der Aspire eine schnelle aber weiche Spinnflitze für die Fischerei auf Forelle, Barsch etc mit Spinner, Blinker und Co. Zum Gufieren bietet sich dem Normalangler die Fireblood wunderbar an, vielleicht in 270 in XH. Möglicherweise ist das Feeling dabei in einem recht engen Bereich nicht so super wie bei der VHF, aber wer angelt denn überhaupt immer so eng und spielt das im wirklichen Leben wirklich eine wichtige Rolle.

Wenn man hier irgendwelche Vergleiche anstellt zwischen Ruten, dann erscheint es mir logisch, mal eine Referenz aus dem Fertigbereich anzugeben, um dann sagen zu können, dieses oder jenes gefällt mir im Vergleich besser.

Alles andere ist doch letztlich nur Gefasel.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Absolut dakor mit deinen Gedanken zur Spezialisierung versus Leistungsbereich.


Gerade wegen der nötigen Vergleichbarkeit würden mich ja konkret nun hand-made-Ruten im Vergleich zu Stangen-Ruten wie konkret der Lesath interessieren.

Dazu aber ist erstmal nötig, die Attribute der Lesath zu benennen, um dann eine dafür spezifizierte passende hand-made-Rute zu vergleichen.

Leider aber habe ich nur für mich oberflächliches über die Lesath gelesen, also kein Attribute und Methoden im Sinne einer tauglichen Abstraktion.


----------



## ivo (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@sundvogel

Ich denke wer sich eine Fireblood leisten kann, kann sich auch eine Spinnrute bauen lassen. Der Preis ist der gleiche aber die Spinnrute ist dann doch besser auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse abgestimmt (Grifflänge, usw).


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Gerade wegen der nötigen Vergleichbarkeit würden mich ja konkret nun hand-made-Ruten im Vergleich zu Stangen-Ruten wie konkret der Lesath interessieren.


 
Da kann ich bestimmt in einem kleinen Bereich was zu sagen. Ich und Windmaster haben im letzten Jahr etliches an Spinnruten in der Hand gehabt. Ahf-Leitner, Lesath, Aspire, VHF, VT, Tactilus, RS XST, Batson, CTS, Interceptor und RST. Allerdings kann ich natürlich nur etwas über Ruten sagen, die ich in der spezifischen Länge bzw. WG in der Hand gehabt habe. Alles andere sind immer nur Vermutungen, von 2,10 bis 3,30 war alles dabei, aber eine Serie kann in 2,10 ganz anders wirken und sein als in 3,30.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Woher hast du eigentlich dein Wissen über Kohlefaserverbundstoffe wenn ich fragen darf? und was bedeutet dieser Satz hier:" Wer kann schon Blanks mit variabler Curvestrength, degressiv und progressiv vorweisen?" eigentlich in Deutsch;+
> 
> Manchmal komm ich hier echt nicht mehr mit.


Dann kann ich auch nichts mehr machen. #c 

Uli hat schon recht #6 mit dem notwendigen *Vergleichsmaßstab*, wobei das nicht unbedingt eine Stangenrute sein muß, sondern eigentlich nur eine weithin bekannte. Aber welche sind das, welche Ruten kommen für einen Standardvergleich in Frage, *die jemand unbedingt kennen muß*, damit sich alle über wenigstens annähernd das gleiche unterhalten? 

Die Beschreibung und Analyse von Spinnruten steckt irgendwie noch in den Babywindeln :g, da kann ein gewisser Kindergarten beim Drüber nachdenken bzw. Diskutieren wohl immer noch nicht ausbleiben. Alleine diese undefinierte Wort "besser" ....

Ich konstatiere auch so etwas wie einen besonderen *VHF-Neid *:r, das ist schon eine interessante Feststellung.
Vor allem, da das mindestens 13 sehr verschiedene VHF-Blanktypen sind, die 1 bis 2 je BP/TP/CTS/SS2/SS3/XY... gegenüberstehen. Alleine vom Mengenverhältnis her schon sehr merkwürdig. :g Kennt einer der "neu in hitziger Liebe Entflammten" alle 13 Counterparts im Vergleich? Dazu die min. 8 relevanten VT? 

Bin mal gespannt, wie und wenn sich die BP/TP/CTS/SS2/SS3/XY... Fans untereinander zoffen. 
Die BP ist sowieso *viel besser* als diese neuen Leichtbaustengelchen CTS/SS2/SS3 .. 

Ohne praktische oder Anschauungswerte ist das jedenfalls die berühmte Diskussion um des Kaisers Bart .. bis dahin: Gehabt euch wohl! #h


----------



## rainer1962 (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Diese Hochspezialisierung ist ja kein selbstverständlicher Vorteil, sondern für den eher universell ausgerichteten Normalangler eher ein Nachteil.
> Von daher stellt sich doch die Frage ob man nicht als "Normalangeler" in den meisten Fällen mit Stangenruten deren Leistungsspektrum in der Regel breiter ist, besser fährt.
> .


 
Hast im Prinzip recht. Doch ich gebe hier auch zu bedenken dass es durchaus handmade Ruten gibt, die auch dem Universalangler (vom Blank her) völlig gerecht werden. Bei gleichem Preis vorausgesetzt, hätte dann ne handmade durchaus den Vorteil des "maßgeschneiderten" Aufbaus.



sundvogel schrieb:


> ......, aber eine Serie kann in 2,10 ganz anders wirken und sein als in 3,30.


 
ich persönlich hatte noch keine Serie in den Händen bei denen das nicht der Fall war, sie hatten durch die Bank weg
Unterschiede aufzuweisen, dabei habe ich beobachtet dass sich mit zunehmendem Größenunterschied auch die Aktionen des Blanks zunehmend "veränderten", zumindest ist dies mein subjektives Empfinden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



ivo schrieb:


> @sundvogel
> 
> Ich denke wer sich eine Fireblood leisten kann, kann sich auch eine Spinnrute bauen lassen. Der Preis ist der gleiche aber die Spinnrute ist dann doch besser auf die persönlichen Bedürfnisse abgestimmt (Grifflänge, usw).


 
Ja klar kann er das. Und? Ist das immer gut? Was heißt schon besser?

Ich glaube, das diese angebliche Abstimmung auf persönliche Bedürfnisse echt überbewertet wird. Die Grifflänge ist im Wesentlichen abhängig von der Rutenlänge, damit die Rute gut ausbalanciert ist. Die Rutenlänge wiederum sollte zur Körpergröße des Anglers passen. So kompliziert ist das nicht und man kann sich an Stellen selbst Probleme erzeugen, wo gar keine sind.

Wenn man hier liest, dass sich ja tatsächlich Leute Kontergewichte in ihre superleichten H-I-Blanks schrauben, dann kann man doch echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.

Ich habe selber drei High-End-Hand-Mades und finde das ich da Bombenruten fische, aber wie gesagt, da spielen echt einige Dinge mehr mit als Funktionalität.

Wer meint mit einer Hand-Made besser zu angeln, der ist echt auf dem Holzweg, er angelt vielleicht mit einem besseren Gefühl und das ist auch gut so, aber mit dem Nutzen individueller Anpassung hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## Slotti (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn man hier liest, dass sich ja tatsächlich Leute Kontergewichte in ihre superleichten H-I-Blanks schrauben, dann kann man doch echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln.



Ich habe das auch gemacht und der Grund ist auch ganz leicht zu erklären, ich wollte einen sehr kurzen Vorgriff (3cm) montieren außerdem ist die Rute mit wirklich leichtem 2-geteiltem Duplon versehen so das sich anschließend eine kopflastigkeit ergeben hat die mich persönlich eben stört und so habe ich bevor die Endkappe endgültig verklebt wurde die Rute nach meinen bedürfnissen austariert, übrigends auch ein Vorteil einer "handmade" bei einer gekauften tut man sich je nach Endknauf wesentlich schwerer das im nachhinein zu korrigieren.

warum läßt sich darüber jetzt nur der Kopf schütteln? 

Hätte ich die Rute "klassisch" mit Kork und normaler Endkappe gebaut wäre das Kontergewicht sicherlich nicht nötig gewesen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> ich persönlich hatte noch keine Serie in den Händen bei denen das nicht der Fall war, sie hatten durch die Bank weg
> Unterschiede aufzuweisen, dabei habe ich beobachtet dass sich mit zunehmendem Größenunterschied auch die Aktionen des Blanks zunehmend "veränderten", zumindest ist dies mein subjektives Empfinden.


 
Das ist nicht nur dein subjektives Empfinden, das ist schlicht weg so.

Nur als Beispiel: Die legendäre Kevspin 3 war im 3m und 35g WG eine absolute Spitzenrute, aber in allen anderen Längen vor Allem in 3,30 mit 45g eine absolute Katastrophe. 

Von daher sollte man bei teuren selbstgebauten HMs, die man möglicherweise gar nicht in der Hand gehabt, ganz schön aufpassen, was man da bekommt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch gemacht und der Grund ist auch ganz leicht zu erklären, ich wollte einen sehr kurzen Vorgriff (3cm) montieren außerdem ist die Rute mit wirklich leichtem 2-geteiltem Duplon versehen so das sich anschließend eine kopflastigkeit ergeben hat die mich persönlich eben stört und so habe ich bevor die Endkappe endgültig verklebt wurde die Rute nach meinen bedürfnissen austariert, übrigends auch ein Vorteil einer "handmade" bei einer gekauften tut man sich je nach Endknauf wesentlich schwerer das im nachhinein zu korrigieren.
> 
> warum läßt sich darüber jetzt nur der Kopf schütteln?
> 
> Hätte ich die Rute "klassisch" mit Kork und normaler Endkappe gebaut wäre das Kontergewicht sicherlich nicht nötig gewesen.


 
Slotti, sorry, das ist ja nachvollziehbar. Ich meinte auch eher den Fall wenn Leute sehr kurze Untergriffe wollen und sich gleichzeitig darüber wundern, wenn sie mit 60g gegen kontern müssen. Das hat nix mit Leichtbau sondern mit Kraft und Hebellänge zu tun.

Da habe ich mich etwas vereinfacht ausgedrückt.


----------



## Slotti (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich konstatiere auch so etwas wie einen besonderen *VHF-Neid *:r, das ist schon eine interessante Feststellung.
> Vor allem, da das mindestens 13 sehr verschiedene VHF-Blanktypen sind, die 1 bis 2 je BP/TP/CTS/SS2/SS3/XY... gegenüberstehen. Alleine vom Mengenverhältnis her schon sehr merkwürdig. :g Kennt einer der "neu in hitziger Liebe Entflammten" alle 13 Counterparts im Vergleich? Dazu die min. 8 relevanten VT?
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, wie und wenn sich die BP/TP/CTS/SS2/SS3/XY... Fans untereinander zoffen.
> ...




Also was du hier heute von dir gibst ist einfach nur |peinlich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Soll ich jetzt schreiben was ich von jemandens Äußerungen halte, der gerade mal seine ersten Ruten zusammengedreht hat und jetzt meint, er hätte Ahnung vom Rutenbau?
Lieber nicht. :g

Peinlich ist jedenfalls so einiges, was hier teilweise so von sich gegeben wird, ich habe da nichtmal mehr Lust drauf, das überhaupt noch zu erwähnen.

Weiter könnte ich auch messerscharf gefolgert sagen: Es gibt einige neue Blanks, die hier im Thread noch nicht mal was zu suchen haben, weil sie einen Beweis für High-End noch nichtmal erbracht haben. Und das ist Fakt.

Aber ich bin nicht hier im AB um mich zu ärgern. |supergri
Und so wie es aussieht werden einige Dinge wohl viel mehr in kleinerem Kreise bleiben, so deutete es sich weiter  oben im Thread ja schon an. Es gibt Leute #h, die haben Interesse an objektiven Vergleichen und wissen das zu würdigen, und andere, die nicht. Genauso scheint es mit der Kritikfähigkeit nicht immer allzu weit her zu sein. Wenn prinzipielle objektivierte Bedenken von Persönlichem nicht getrennt werden können, dann ist finito. Ich finde das ziemlich Mist


----------



## Slotti (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

jo is klar Herr Angelleiforscher und Kohlefaserexperte.

Meine Meinung darf ich doch wohl noch äußern und wenn ich erst seit gestern Ruten bauen würde und nicht seit einem Jahr oder nicht?

Der einzige der sich hier bei dem Thema VHF angegriffen fühlt und mit sämtlichen Harrison Raketen schießt bist doch wohl du.

Ist mir auch wurst kannst im kleinen Kreis weitermachen

Bin dann raus hier aus dem Thread


Viel Spass noch


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

vielleicht lockert ihr euch mal kurz und behaltet die büx an? wäre nett.


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das diese angebliche Abstimmung auf persönliche Bedürfnisse echt überbewertet wird.


 
Das ist für mich der springende Punkt !
In der Tat kenn ich eine Menge Angler, die sich die Rute nach Empfehlung eines anderen haben bauen lassen bzw. Standart hand-made aus dem Katalog eines Rutenbauers bestellt haben, weil sie als Normal-Angler schlichtweg und einfach überfordet sahen und sehen, sich eien Rute wirklich individuell so zusammenzustellen, dass es auch ein echter Vorteil gegenüber einer guten Stangen-Rute ist.

Und deswegen kommt es auch dazu:



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wer meint mit einer Hand-Made besser zu angeln, der ist echt auf dem Holzweg, er angelt vielleicht mit einem besseren Gefühl und das ist auch gut so, aber mit dem Nutzen individueller Anpassung hat das nix zu tun.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Solange es keinen OBJEKTIVEN Betrachter gibt, wird das hier auch nichts!!! Eine Person, müsste JEDE Rute besitzen bzw sie gefischt haben und das nicht nur wenige Minuten und ausserdem parallel oder zumindest recht Zeitnah um wirklich vergleichen und Rückschlüsse ziehen zu können ....


Darin sind wir voll einer Meinung, ich schrieb nichts anderes oben, und andere schrieben das auch.

Was slotti hat, kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen, auf jede (versuchte) Klarstellung kommt ein Ausbruch in ganz andere Richtung. #c

Dabei ist es doch ganz einfach: :m
*Wenn* mir jemand aufzeigen kann, welche tollen Sachen ein anderer XY-Blank besser kann als meine derzeitigen Lieblingsblanks - dann bin ICH jedenfalls nicht sauer oder ärgerlich, dann sag ich "Hurra!" und "Her damit!" , das wäre ein Grund sich zu freuen.   
Wie Stefan es oben schon schrieb.

Deswegen frag ich mich wirklich, worum geht es eigentlich noch? |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da sprichst Du wohl wahr! #6

Tat der Gülle in das Weinfass spritzen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Toni, schreibst du nich gerade genau das gegeteil von sundvogel |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 
eigentlich nicht


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> er sagt "überbewertet" und du "echter vorteil" ... ;+


 
 ...da hängen aber noch ein paar Worte davor und danach


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Toni, schreibst du nich gerade genau das gegeteil von sundvogel |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


 

Nein tut er nicht. Er bescheibt nur ziemlich exakt das wesentliche Problem. Wenn sich jemand eine Rute bauen läßt, dann muss er sich auf die Erfahrung des Rutenbauer verlassen, denn wer ist den schon qualifiziert genug um eine biometrische Eigenanalyse durchzuführen und gleichzeitig vom Spinnrutenbau soviel zu verstehen, dass er dem Handwerker exakt beschreiben kann was er für eine Rute braucht und wie diese seinen biomechanischen Bedürfnissen angepasst wird.

In der Regel wird dann der Rutenbauer Aussagen machen wie, "Normalerweise nehme ich da den 40cm Untergriff" oder "die meisten Kunden wählen die Rute mit 35cm" oder 20er Leitring das passt.
Wenn ich mich jetzt berufen und befähigt fühle, die Aussagen des Handwerkers anzuzweifeln und mir einen kürzeren Griff wünsche, dann wird dieser mich im günstigen Fall argumentativ davon überzeugen, dass der lange Griff für diesen Blank der richtige ist oder es tritt der ungünstige Fall ein und er baut das aus meiner Perspektive individuell auf mich abgestimmte Teil und ich stehe am Ende mit einem kopflastigen 300 Teuroteil rum.

Wenn ich mich auf die Erfahrung des Bauer verlasse bleibt letztlich außer einigen Zierwicklungen von Individualität nichts mehr übrig. Dennoch ist die Rute exklusiv und nicht eine von tausenden, da muß wohl überlegt sein, was einem das wert ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand eine Rute bauen läßt, dann muss er sich auf die Erfahrung des Rutenbauer verlassen, denn wer ist den schon qualifiziert genug um eine biometrische Eigenanalyse durchzuführen und gleichzeitig vom Spinnrutenbau soviel zu verstehen, dass er dem Handwerker exakt beschreiben kann was er für eine Rute braucht und wie diese seinen biomechanischen Bedürfnissen angepasst wird.


 
Dieser Absatz ist natürlich Quark. Angelruten sind von schlichter Einfachheit, so dass es solcher Überlegungen gar nicht bedarf. Wie gesagt, man kann sich das Leben auch künstlich schwer machen.

Do it simple!


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Uli,

Ironie kann schnell zu Zynismus umschwappen


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da war eigentlich weder etwas zynisch noch ironisch gemeint.


----------



## jd. (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

hier ist ja Feuer unterm Dach...

Ich bin auch Fan von so genannten Hitec Ruten und besitze

2x VHF (Handgebaut, 1xMad sowie 1xHellbrück)
1x Spin System II (meine Lieblings Rute, Handgebaut Herr W.)
1x Rocksweeper 2.70m (ich kenne keine schnellere Rute)
2x Shimano Aspire

und soll ich Euch was sagen mein Onkel (61) fängt mit seiner Garbolino (min. 20 Jahre alt) besser als ich und die meisten die ich kenne. 
Auch hat er schon mit der ein oder anderen von meinen Ruten gefischt und ist immer noch der Meinung:

Keine noch so teure Rute fängt Fische, sondern immer der Köder und Angler.

Also versucht nicht immer die anderen von der "Rute" zu überzeugen, und bitte immer fair bleiben.

Wichtig ist doch nur das wir hin und wieder auch mal einen Fisch an die Angel bekommen.

Gruß

Jörg


----------



## Toni_1962 (29. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ok, dann habe ich toni falsch verstanden, sorry ...
> 
> aber es ist doch so, wenn sich jemand eine Rute für viel Geld bauen lässt und keine genaue Vorstellung hat, von dem was er will, dann nur Käse rauskommt, hat er es nicht anders verdient. sorry!


 
 alles klar |wavey:,

Nun: Käse kommt nicht raus, nur eben kein wirklicher Vorteil gegenüber guten Stangenruten ..

der Vorteil liegt dann nur im individuellen Wert,

aber dazu darfst du dann dein obiges demjenigen nicht sagen


----------



## Tisie (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

hier geht's ja mächtig zur Sache, dabei besteht doch gar kein Grund zu Aufregung: wir alle haben Interesse an tollen Spinnruten - deshalb sind wir hier (in diesem Thread).

Was mich im Sinne einer möglichst fundierten Info vor dem Kauf eines Blank wirklich interessieren würde, wären Fotos von der Biegekurve der hier besprochenen Blanks in unterschiedlichen Belastungszuständen. Das würde mir die Sache schon stark erleichtern, auch wenn es vor einem Fehlkauf letztendlich natürlich nicht endgültig schützt. Zu viele Variablen gibt es z.B. noch in Gewichtsverteilung, Schwingverhalten, Dämpfung, usw. was man im Bild nicht sieht.

Für Fliegenruten gibt es ein objektives Bewertungssystem - die Common Cents Methode. Etwas ähnliches für Spinnruten wäre super, allein schon der Action Angle wäre sehr aufschlußreich #6

In diesem Sinne ... viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## J-son (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vielleicht könnte man damit anfangen, die Blanklängen nicht mehr für's ganze Stück anzugeben, sondern nur für das Teil oberhalb des Rollenhalters. Wenn ich einen 9ft-Blank mit 40cm Untergriff habe, dürfte der (Kontergewicht/Kopflast völlig aussen vor) sich unter entsprechender Last doch deutlich anders biegen, als einer mit 25cm.

@Toni:
Deshalb würde ich auch sagen, es kann sogar ein deutlicher Nachteil (Käse) dabei rauskommen, wenn man keine genaue Vorstellung, und kein offenes Ohr für den Rutenbauer hat.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mensch Jungs, seit mal wieder lieb zueinander:

Es geht hier nur um Angelruten! |kopfkrat


----------



## maesox (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hier gehts um Blanks u Meinungen. 
Es kann keine Rede davon sein,daß alle die gleiche Meinung haben müssen!! Das wäre doch langweilig#t

Dieser Thread ist mittlerweile einer der Wenigen,die ich ständig besuche u schätzen gelernt habe. Es kann nicht sein,daß ihr euch wegen Blanks u verschiedenen Meinungen so in die Haare bekommt!!

Wäre doch schade drum!!!!!!



TL
Matze


----------



## Slotti (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Klar gehts hier nur um Angelruten |wavey:

und gegenteilige Meinungen aktzeptiere ich sehr wohl davon lebt ein solches Forum und auch dieser Thread nur erwarte ich das auch im Umkehrschluß von anderen.

Es geht mir gewaltig gegen den Strich wenn hier eine Blanktype so gehypt wird das von genialem unglaublichem Material im Skelett in einer vorhandenen genialen Hi-Tech-Blankkonstruktion mit sehr harten Faseranteilen und variabler Curvestrength, degressiv und progressiv gesprochen wird, das man meinen könnte E.T. höchstpersönlich ist für die Entwicklung verantwortlich und es könne einfach nix genialeres höher moduliertes geben als eben dieser Blank.

Ich habe noch keine wissenschaftliche Studie darüber gelesen und es wird sicherlich auch keine geben von daher stehe ich so manchem was hier dargestellt wird eben skeptisch gegenüber und nehme das nicht(mehr) als bare Münze.

Eine Lobhudelei egal welches Typs hat hier eigentlich nichts verloren bei sowas bleibt immer die Sachlichkeit auf der Strecke.

#h Slotti


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Klar gehts hier nur um Angelruten |wavey:
> 
> Eine Lobhudelei egal welches Typs hat hier eigentlich nichts verloren bei sowas bleibt immer die Sachlichkeit auf der Strecke.
> 
> #h Slotti



Da kann ich nur sagen:

|good:|good:|good:

Volle Zustimmung!


----------



## kulti007 (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Klar gehts hier nur um Angelruten |wavey:
> 
> und gegenteilige Meinungen aktzeptiere ich sehr wohl davon lebt ein solches Forum und auch dieser Thread nur erwarte ich das auch im Umkehrschluß von anderen.
> 
> ...



ich lese schon ne ganze weile mit |rolleyes

ich denke mal du verstehst det einfach falsch. er sagt nicht das die harrisons die "besten" sind, aber einer der wenigen die ihr können schon mehr wie einmal bewiesen und überzeugt haben  ... und bevor keiner der "anderen" zeigt was er kann wird sich das auch nicht ändern :q ...tolle blank beschreibungen kann jeder schreiben....

....und den "erste platz" unter den rutenblanks wird es niemals geben...

und jetzt habt euch wieder lieb |pftroest:


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wir brauchen hier ein Anglerboard-Standardverfahren zum Rutenvergleich. #4

Ich bin gerne bereit Bilder reinzustellen, aber man müsste sich halt einig werden wie man die am besten macht, in welchem Winkel die Rute anbringen, was für Gewichte etc. Wär mal ganz nett, wenn einige der hiesigen Spezialisten Vorschläge für so ein Verfahren hätten...


----------



## Ollek (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

|kopfkrat Ich frage ich bei all dem High End und Hyper dyper trallala gezeter ob man mit diesen Ruten auch Angeln bzw. Fischen oder werfen kann, weil das kommt in diesem Thread echt zu kurz.

:m Darum streiten geht, das merkt man sofort.


----------



## Slotti (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Damit es nicht heißt es kommt nichts produktives hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und folgenden Versuch unternommen.

geflochtene ca 70cm an der Rutenspitze befestigt und am anderen Ende eine 0,5 Ltr. Reinigungsmittelflasche. Jemanden zum festhalten verdonnert und mal 2 Fotos von den Biegekurven geschossen.

im Hintergrund Blechpeitsche in der Mitte V2T 30-75gr. und vorne CTS EST 45-90 gr (30-70 gr. paßt hier jedoch besser) Habe leider keine Schieblehre hier so daß ich die Spitzendurchmesser morgen nachreichen werde.(ungefähre Werte sind CTS 2,2mm BP 2,65 VT 2,7mm)

Gemäß diesem Test ist die BP am steifesten kurz drauf kommt die CTS dann die VT.

Was die schnelligkeit bzw das Rückstellverhalten angeht ist meiner Meinung die CTS am "spritzigesten" dann BP und VT.

Ob das jetzt alles so aussagekräftig ist sei mal dahingestellt aber es ist zumindest mal ein Versuch.











#hSlotti

achso die "Gewichte" haben den Boden nicht berührt


----------



## maesox (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Glaube ich bewerbe mich demnächst bei dir in der Firma,Mark!!!#6

Wäre da glaub gar nicht falsch und die Tests könnten wir dann zu zweit machen!!:m



Grüße
Matze


----------



## Slotti (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

zu der BP ist vielleicht noch zu sagen das ich mir aus seinerzeit 10 Blanks den Kräftigsten rausgesucht habe, die gleichen sich nicht wie ein Ei dem anderen.


@Matze 

AB surfen ist hier aber strengstens untersagt *fg arbeite du lieber mal an deiner neuen Signatur du Ferkelchen.:q

Grüße Ferkel Matula


----------



## Chrizzi (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Bambine schrieb:


> Hi Chrizzi
> 
> ich interessiere mich auch sehr fuer StCroix-Ruten (vor allem die low-end )  somit auch fuer deine Erfahrung mit dem Bau der Rute. *Ich moechte nur anmerken dass   StCroix bei der angabe des Wurfgewichts zu Untertreiben neigt*, also ist 1/2oz schon heavy fuer die leichten sachen




Das ist alles persönliches Empfinden. Hier liest man ja teilweise auch, dass einige Leute mit der P&M Specialist Casting 40g oder so werfen, ich würde sagen mehr als 20/25g sind da eigentlich nicht mehr drin.

Ich werde das mit dem Blank eh noch dann mit Mamoru besprechen ob der passt. Das kleinste was ich geplant hatte zu werfen wäre ein Chubby oder halt kleine T-Rig mit 2/3g Bullet. Aber die 1/2oz wollte ich schon gerne voll ausreizten. 1/2oz Topwater oder 1/2oz Jigs/T-Rigs. 

Der Stock braucht Power, deshalb wäre das auch nicht so schlimm, wenn der für einige wie ein Brett daher kommt. Es handelt sich hier auch hoffentlich nicht um ein schwabbeligen BalzerStock oder von sonstwen. Dazu sollte das fast taper einiges zum "Brett" dazu beitragen.
Fast taper ist mir im den Falle wichtig, da ich unter anderem Jig fischen will, da kommt sowas ganz gut. Dazu denke ich, dass das fast taper angenehmer ist für die Topwaterbaits, zumindestens sollte es besser als ein slow taper kommen.

Die Power wird in erster Linie gebraucht um Fische im heavy cover zu ziehen. Also aus Seerosen oder sonstwoher (unter anderem auch mal ausm Busch, wenn die da reinkommen sollten), wo ich mir das noch zutraue, z.B. junge oder alte Seerosen kann man ja mal etwas wegpfügen.
Daher hoffte ich, dass die ML hier gut passen sollte. Aber das WG von 1/8 würde ich doch schon gerne erreichen können, weil sonst würde sich die CC51 ja kaum lohnen.

Ich werd das in 2-4 Wochen mit Mamoru besprechen, vielleicht hat er ja noch andere Blanks. Muss ja kein St.Croix sein, er hat ja noch viele kleine jap. Schmieden, wobei das vermutlich keine günstigen Blanks sein dürften. Ich lass mich überraschen, wenn Mamoru sagt, das geht, dann wird das gemacht.


----------



## rainer1962 (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> weiss vllt jemand, ob es einen solchen bzw ähnlichen RH mit dieser "den-Blank-fühl-Öffnung" auch als Statio-Version gibt? also ohne Trigger? Dieser müsste dann zwar etwas anders aussehen, aber ich denke ich wisst was ich meine ...


 

nun high end aus Holz :m#6
http://classiccustomwood.com/gallery_&_prices.htm

Matagi hat die Blankfühlöffnung aber auch, denke ich zumindest :
musst mal per Mail nachfragen

http://www.matagi.co.jp/2008pdf/p74.jpg


----------



## Chrizzi (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mit Stationärrollen werd ich wohl nichts mehr zu tun haben. Daher hab ich kein Plan von solchen Rollenhaltern.

Ich würde nach einem Vorgriff gucken, in dem diese Aussparung ist. Der Rollenhalter wird dann "unten" geschraubt. So hast du den Vorgriff nahe an der Rolle und kannst si den Zeigefinger unten an der Aussparung haben.


----------



## Tisie (30. September 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Oder man nimmt einen Kon-Rollenhalter mit einem ganz kurzen Duplon- oder Kork-Stück vorne dran. So erreicht man auch den Blank mit dem Zeigefinger. Das ist meiner Meinung nach aber gar nicht nötig, denn wenn der Rollenhalter gut (d.h. vor allem fest) unterfüttert und solide verklebt ist, sehe ich da keine Gefahr, daß Impulse vom Blank nicht übertragen oder gedämpft werden. Ich halte das mit den Blankaussparungen eher für einen Marketing-Gag  ... ich mache immer gerne den "Klopftest" => wenn man mit dem Finger auf Rollenhalter und Griff klopft und dabei der Blank "klingt", ist das ganze ordentlich und ohne nennenswerte Hohlräume verklebt.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Slotti:

Vielen Dank für das Foto der belasteten Ruten #6 ... leider ist die Aufnahme nicht sehr aussagekräftig, da der Winkel des Fotos etwas ungünstig gewählt ist (so leicht schräg von links unten) und weil nicht der Biegeverlauf über die gesamte Rute zu sehen ist. Es wäre vielleicht auch günstiger, das mit montierter Rolle zu machen und die Schnur durch alle Ringe zu ziehen, oder?! Aber ein sehr guter Ansatz, das sollten wir ausbauen!

Nochmal zu den Spin System Ruten von CMW ... ich habe mal im Online-Shop geschaut und drei Modelle gefunden:

- Spin System (günstig)
- Spin System II (ziemlich teuer)
- Spin System III (sehr teuer)

Mich würde interessieren, welche dieser Blanks/Ruten hier im Umlauf sind und was Ihr davon haltet (bitte sachlich). Der Spin System Blank ist ja preislich recht attraktiv und ich würde gerne wissen, wie Aktion und WG ausfallen. Eine Anfrage an CMW habe ich gerade gestellt, aber wenn jemand Erfahrungen damit hat, wäre eine Meinung aus "Anwendersicht" auch sehr interessant. Und was macht die Spin System II und III Blanks so viel besser, daß sich die Mehrausgabe lohnt (vom Hyper Hyper Beitrag mal abgesehen )?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ollek (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was mich mal noch interessiert, kauft ihr die Blanks nachdem ihr die Ruten oder Blanks vorher mal irgendwo in der Hand gehabt habt und  euch die Aktion und dergleichen liegt, oder nur rein weil es halt der "In" Blank ist?

Ich war auch schon paar mal auf den US Seiten dieser "Szenestöcker", aber kam nicht auf den Gedanken mir nen Blank zu kaufen von dem ich nicht annähernd die Eigenschaften kenne. Auch wenn sie Blechpeitschenblank usw. heissen.

Aber ich glaube dennoch das das sehr viele tun unwissend über die eigendliche Qualität dieser Ruten, da man mal nicht eben in jeden X beliebigen Angelladen geht und sich dort die High Ends anschaut. 

Ist auch nich böse gemeint, sondern ist meine Vermutung.#6  

Ich persönlich würde auch gern mal ne echte High end handmade haben wollen, aber nicht bevor ich die Blanks dieser Liga genau kenne,und beutreilen kann was auf mich zukommt.
Allein ein NAME ist kein Kriterium für mich und meine Art zu Fischen. 

Da muss das Paket aus Aktion,Gleichgewicht (wie sie in der Hand liegt und sich werfen lässt) Verarbeitung, Optik und dann erst der Preis stimmen. Welchen Namen sie hat ist für mich uninteressant. Und das diese High Ends oft genug brechen wie Zweige im Wind konnte man aus verschiedenen Threads auch schon entnehmen.Sind vielleicht doch alle nur aus Kohlefaser und Harz und nicht aus Crypton (das wär High tech) 
Naja wie gesagt nicht böse gemeint jeder wie er mag.
#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Ollek,


im Prinzip hast du recht.

Allerdings sollte ein guter Rutenbauer - wenn man ihm das Anforderungsprofil der gewünschten Rute genau beschreibt - in der Lage sein einem den dafür optimal passenden Blank zu empfehlen.
Ich erwarte im übrigen auch eine gewisse Beratung im Vorfeld, daß z.B von einem ungünstigen Aufbau oder Blank abgeraten wird, falls man sich da aus Unkenntniss eine weniger optimale Zusammenstellung wünscht, die nicht zum Einsatzzweck passt.

Ich persönlich hab da auch nichts im Vorfeld testen können, bin aber im Endeffekt absolut nicht enttäuscht worden, die Rute die ich erhalten habe passt 100%ig zu meiner Angelart und übertrifft eigentl. alle Erwartungen.

Ach ja, und vollkommene Unzerstörbarkeit ist nun auch nicht unbedingt das Hauptkriterium für gute Ruten.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hallo Ollek,
> 
> 
> im Prinzip hast du recht.
> ...


 
Siehst du, da ist man mal wieder beim Kernproblem dieser ganzen Geschichte. Wir haben weder ein gemeinsames Wissen, geschweige denn ein gemeinsames Vokabular um Eigenschaften von Angelruten zu beschreiben. Wenn ich hier jetzt schreibe, dass der Blank von XY progressiv sei, dann haben 10 verschiedene Leser 10 verschiedene Auffasungen davon, wie sich der Blank jetzt verhält. Das witzige dabei ist, dass mindesten 5 von den 10 sich denken, "supercool - progressiv,das ist bestimmt gut, den will ich haben."

Die individuelle Ausgestaltung beim Rutenbauer ist ja im hohem Maße davon abhängig, inwieweit ich meine "Individualität" überhaupt darstellen bzw. rüberbringen kann.

Das heißt, dass ich nicht den zu mir passenden Blank, sondern den für jene oder diese Angelart passenden Blank bekomme, wenn der Rutenbauer denn was von der Angelart versteht.

Selbst dann muß mir bewußt sein, dass eine Angelrute grundsätzlich vom Aufbau her etwas schlichtes ist und eine individuelle Anpassung nur sehr graduell möglich ist und auf der Ebene Zierwicklung oder Gold-Cermet-Ringe abläuft.


Man bekommt natürlich dennoch eine hochwertige, gut aufgebaute und erarbeitete Rute und das ist für mich der wichtigste Aspekt - die Verarbeitung.


----------



## maesox (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@WW

Ich persönlich hab da auch nichts im Vorfeld testen können, bin aber im Endeffekt absolut nicht enttäuscht worden, die Rute die ich erhalten habe passt 100%ig zu meiner Angelart und übertrifft eigentl. alle Erwartungen.



Hallo,


In meinem Fall war es so. Hatte niemanden in meiner Nähe bei dem ich nen Blechi-Blank hätte testen können#c War mir aber sicher,daß dieser Blank das ist was ich will.

Bevor ich meine Rute bekam,schwitzte ich schon etwas,wenn ich ehrlich bin|rolleyes Es ist immer ein gewisses Risiko wenn man "blind" kauft.

Bei mir ist es am ende gut gelaufen da ich jetzt das habe,was ich mir erhoffte.

Habe mich aber über die Eigenschaften des Blanks ausgiebig informiert


TL
Matze


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dazu kommt ja auch noch, daß man nicht nur weiß, was man will, man weiß vorallem was man nicht mehr will, eben aus hinreichenden Erfahrungen mit diversen Ruten "von der Stange".

Da kommt dann auch die Qualität eines Handmade-Aufbau ins Spiel - jetzt mal ganz unabhängig von der Blanktype - der in meinem Fall einfach frei von solchen Unzulänglichkeiten ist, wie man sie bei Fertigruten (auch von Topmarken) leider immer wieder feststellt, Kopflastigkeit ist ja nur ein Beispiel.



			
				sundvogel schrieb:
			
		

> Die individuelle Ausgestaltung beim Rutenbauer ist ja im hohem Maße davon abhängig, inwieweit ich meine "Individualität" überhaupt darstellen bzw. rüberbringen kann.
> 
> Das heißt, dass ich nicht den zu mir passenden Blank, sondern den für jene oder diese Angelart passenden Blank bekomme, wenn der Rutenbauer denn was von der Angelart versteht.



Das stimmt natürlich, ist alles eine Frage der Kommunikation. Wenn ich in den Laden gehe um ne fertige Rute zu kaufen ist es aber doch das Selbe: ich bin da erstmal auf die Empfehlungen des Händlers angewiesen. Natürlich kann ich jede Rute in die Hand nehmen, aber was nützt mir das schon, wenn ich eh keinen Plan davon habe, was richtig für mich ist. Und fischt der Händler nun jahrelang Schwabbelstöcke und kommt damit klar wird der mir evtl. auch einen empfehlen.
Ebenso kann man aber  auch zum Rutenbauer gehen (wenn man einen in der Nähe hat) und sich mit den versch. Blanks aufgebaute Ruten ansehen, kommt auf's Gleiche raus. Man kann sich auch blind im Onlineshop ne Fireblood Spinning bestellen (auch wegen dem coolen Namen) und hinterher total enttäuscht sein. Ich weiß nicht wo da das Argument Pro Fertigruten sein soll.

Und meiner Meinung nach ist im hohen Preisbereich eine fertig Aufgebaute ihr Geld nie Wert, wenn man für den Preis schon ne Handmade bekommen kann. Nicht nur wegen den Spitzenblanks natürlich, aber auch.


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Ollek schrieb:


> Was mich mal noch interessiert, kauft ihr die Blanks nachdem ihr die Ruten oder Blanks vorher mal irgendwo in der Hand gehabt habt und euch die Aktion und dergleichen liegt, oder nur rein weil es halt der "In" Blank ist?
> 
> Ich war auch schon paar mal auf den US Seiten dieser "Szenestöcker", aber kam nicht auf den Gedanken mir nen Blank zu kaufen von dem ich nicht annähernd die Eigenschaften kenne. Auch wenn sie Blechpeitschenblank usw. heissen.
> 
> ...


 
nun es gibt etliche "Spinner" die sich Ruten aufbauen (lassen) oder auch fertige Ruten in Japan u.ä. kaufen ohne wirklich zu wissen was der Blank/Rute für Eigenschaften hat. Die Teile kommen dann bei denjeweiligen an, und werden gefischt und dann für ne bestimmte Art des Spinfischens (subjektiv) deklariert.
Diese Leute nenne ich mal Vorreiter. Bevor Jerk, Ds Ruten, Castingruten, Rollen (oder was auch immer) hier in Deutschland vermarktet wurden (Von irgendwelchen Profis und Firman als solche deklariert wurden) gab es schon eine gewisse Anzahl Leute die das ganze Geraffel ausm Ausland importiert haben. Ihre Erfahrungen kundgetan haben (subjektiv natürlich), und auch sehr oft als Spinner (im ernstgemeinten Sinne) beurteilt wurden. Ein halbes oder ganzes Jahr später, nachdem Firmen und auch Profis auf den Trend aufmerksam wurden war auf einmal alles alles goil was die Profis da rüberbringen.
Beste Beispiele sind das DS und der Japanstyle. Es gab hier im Board Leute die Ds und Japanstyle Sachen kauften, bevor andre überhaupt wussten dass es sowas überhaupt gibt (Ginrin, Action Plastic etc lässt grüßen)...
Ein jahr später steht dann irgendwo ein Artikel über eben diese techniken und jeder springt da drauf an nur weil es ein Profi veröffentlicht. Dabei werden Materialien angeboten die Leistungstechnisch für den Arsch sind und das noch für viel geld....



maesox schrieb:


> @WW
> 
> Ich persönlich hab da auch nichts im Vorfeld testen können, bin aber im Endeffekt absolut nicht enttäuscht worden, die Rute die ich erhalten habe passt 100%ig zu meiner Angelart und übertrifft eigentl. alle Erwartungen.
> 
> ...


das konntest du nur eben wegen dieser Vorreiter oder?


----------



## maesox (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@zanderfetischist 



Nein,eher Spinner die ne Blechi fischen und in dem Fall genau wissen,was dieser Blank mitbringt u damit zufrieden sind. Diese bezeichne ich nicht als "Vorreiter" wie du sie nennst. Ich will denen das nicht unterstellen,was gekauft zu haben ohne nen Blassen davon gehabt zu haben.


----------



## Ollek (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> In meinem Fall war es so. Hatte niemanden in meiner Nähe bei dem ich nen Blechi-Blank hätte testen können#c War mir aber sicher,daß dieser Blank das ist was ich will.



 Genau das ist es was ich meine wie kann man das wissen? 

Meiner Meinung nach ist grade der BP Blank nicht der Blank wo man fundierte objektive Erkenntnisse erwarten kann wenn man ihn nicht selbst irgendwo gesehen oder gefischt hat.
Bei z.B. Wurfgewichtsangaben von 5gr-100gr. die nach gängiger Meinung gar nicht bzw. nur eingeschränkt erreicht werden. Zumindest die WG Bandbreite.
Und emotionsgeldadenen Diskussionen rund um dieses Gerät. 

Es ist augenscheinlich das fast schon mysterische was diese Rute (oder der Blank) allein durch Internetpropaganda der letzten Jahre an sich hat. (|supergrinicht zuletzt der absolut gekonnten Inszenesetzung durch Mi*s*cha & Olli)

#6Nicht falsch verstehen, ich freue mich natürlich für dich das du eine für dich einzigartige Rute gefunden hast die allen Erwartungen gerecht wird. Aber ich frage mich wieviele leute wirklich objektiv beim Kauf vorgehen wo allein die Funktionalität im Vordergrund steht und nicht der Prestige gedanke.

Die Rute kann den angesagtesten Namen haben (oder der Blank) die Optik kann Designpreise gewonnen haben usw. aber wenn eine Rute z.B. Kopflastig ist sie bei mir unten durch.

Aber deswegen lässt man sie sich ja bauen was ich auch verstehen kann.

Deswegen bin ich der Customrute auch nicht abgeneigt. Würde mir aber nur eine bauen lassen wenn ich Blank oder entsprechende Vergleichruten kennen würde um *dann *dem Rutenbauer zu sagen was er wie machen soll.

@ Zanderfetisch

genauso seh ich das auch.


----------



## maesox (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Ollek


gebe dir da irgendwo recht! In meinem Fall wars aber so,ohne das es um das "mystische der Blechi" ging. 

Hätte mir jedenfalls keine,egal welche,Rute/Blank gekauft ohne überhaupt etwas von ihr/ihm zu wissen. Ich fische wie ich finde recht große Köder auf Hecht. Für mich ist dieser Blank genau das!! Zumal ist mein Blechi - Blank am Handteil 5cm kürzer.


Verstehen muß man zum Glück auch nicht alles!! ;-)) Es kann jeder machen was er will und wenn ihr niemals eine Rute kaufen würdet ohne sie vorher zu testen oder vergleichbare Ruten getestet zu haben ist das voll in Ordnund u nachvollziehbar.

In meinem Fall war es nicht so und es ist gut gegangen. Anderfalls hätte ich Pech gehabt u wäre selbst schuld. Hier war es aber nur "blind" was das vorher Ausprobieren oder Testen angeht. Wie schon gesagt,habe ich mich *ausgiebig *informiert!!


----------



## Ollek (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> Dabei werden Materialien angeboten die Leistungstechnisch für den Arsch sind und das noch für viel geld....



Nagut hier kann ich dir nur teilweise Recht geben, da auch die "In" Marken konkurenz haben und wer echten Schrott verkauft wird seine Marktstellung sicher schnell verlieren.

Im Karpfenbereich z.B. gab es auch schon grosses Favoritensterben da die Qualität nicht mehr stimmte aber die Firmen dennoch ihren Bekanntheitsbonus verlangten mit dem Ergebniss das sich kleine Nischenfirmen mit top Preisleistungsverhältnis nun in vielen Bereichen durchsetzten.
Aber das nur am Rande.

|rolleyes Aber interessant ist die Preisbildung von High End Ruten von der Stange allemal. Da würde ich einer einzigen nur für mich auf meine Bedürfnisse zugeschnittenen Rute sicherlich den vorzug geben.


----------



## Slotti (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bei mir war eigentlich nur der erste Baukasten (wenn ich von 2 >€30,- low cost PacBay Blanks absehe) ein "Blindkauf" und ich wurde Gott sei dank nicht entäuscht.

Ich habe das große Glück einen guten Rutenbauer in unmittelbarer Nähe zu haben wo ich mir meine Sachen vor dem Kauf oder bei Interesse anschauen kann genauso natürlich Zubheör und Komponenten sowie Beratung bei unterschiedlichen Montagen. 

Ansonsten ist das schon schwierig wenn man nur Angaben wie zb Fast, Med-fast, Light, Heavy, Medium hat und Wurfgewichtsangaben sind in den meisten Fällen eh Schall und Rauch.


Würde mir das selberbauen nicht soviel Spass machen weiß ich nicht ob ich ansonsten eine Handgebaute Rute mein eigen nennen würde.

#hSlotti


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Eine Rute kaufen ohne sie in der Hand gehabt zu haben...

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das grundsätzlich nicht problematisch.

Ich kann ja mal kurz erzählen, wie ich zu meiner XST gekommen bin:

Ich habe über einen Zeitraum von gut 18 Monaten eine leichte Spinnrute zum Mefoangeln gesucht. In diesem Zeitraum, habe ich mir endlos viele Ruten angeguckt.

Die Rute.... 

sollte bei ca. 3m leicht sein,
sie sollte eine sehr gute Wurfperformance in einem Bereich zwischen 10-18g besitzen,
sie sollte so fein sein, dass das Spiel eines 10g Blinkers z.B. Thor noch gut zu spüren ist,
sie sollte sich gut mit Geflecht werfen lassen,
 sie sollte  auch große und kampfstarke Fische bändigen können,
aber dabei gleichzeitig so weich sein, dass Meerforellen nicht ausschlitzen und dann mit zerrissenen Maul rumschwimmen bis sie verenden.
Punkt 1 ist gar kein Problem, mittlerweile gibt es etliche Ruten, die kaum was wiegen. Auch der zweite Punkt läßt sich lösen, allerdings bei modernen Ruten nicht besonders gut in Kombination mit Punkt 4 und 6. Es gibt sicher einige Ruten, die vieles erfüllen, aber Punkt 2; 3; 5; und 6 sind recht widersprüchlich.

Was ich suchte war ein superfeines weiches Rütchen mit starkem Rückrat, also starker Progression mit einer X-Fast-Action und das in 3m Länge.

Nach langer Suche stand für mich fest, dass es sowas schlichtweg nicht gibt.

Ich habe dann Wecki angerufen und ihm meine Wünsche lang und breit auseinandergesetzt. Seine Antwort war sofort XST. Er hat mir dann, den aus seiner Sicht optimalen Aufbau dafür vorgeschlagen und ich habe dem zugestimmt.

Khof hat sich das Ding mal angeguckt, als sich sie die ersten Male fischte und meinte nur "Stöckchen", am nächsten Tag hat sie dann ganz entspannt eine 3,5kg Mefo zum Landgang gebeten, dass war sicher beruhigend.
Jetzt nach etlichen Fischen, darunter Dorschen und Meerforellen  bis zu ü4kg, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich restlos überzeugt bin von meinem kleinen zarten Ding.

Diesen Kauf habe ich getätigt, ohne die Rute vorher gesehen zu haben, wie auch, so ein Ding fischt ja fast niemand. Aber Wecki hat mich super beraten, sich Zeit dafür genommen und meiner Ansicht nach kann man seinem Urteil wirklich vertrauen.
Ein anderer boardbekannter Rutenbauer hat mir übrigens die 10`6 VHF empfohlen, wenn man an so einen gerät, dann fällt man natürlich auf die Schnauze.

In dem Fall kann man dem verrückten Tackleschuster nur Dieter Nuhr empfehlen, "wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ..."

Uli


----------



## Slotti (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Sundvogel

mutig ist ein solcher Kauf unter Umständen schon und die Erleichterung eine gute Rute erhalten zu haben ist nach den ersten Fischen sicher groß. 

Eine wirklich fachkundige,ehrliche und faire Beratung ist eigentlich bei jedem Kauf entscheident egal ob es sich um Fernseher, Staubsauger oder eben eine handgebaute Angelrute handelt wobei man sich die Handgebaute im vorfeld selten mal eben so anschauen kann. Ein gewisses Vertrauen in sein Gegenüber muß man da schon haben.

Sowas wird nur leider viel zu selten honoriert, ich für meinen Teil zahle auch gerne mal ein paar Euro mehr wenn ich dafür eine gute Beratung kriege und bemühe nicht gleich Google um dann das günstigste Inet-Schnäppchen abzugreifen.


----------



## maesox (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Eine Rute kaufen ohne sie in der Hand gehabt zu haben...
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich das grundsätzlich nicht problematisch.
> 
> Uli


 





*Danke!!!!!#h*

*Ein wenig die Düse gegangen ist mir aber trotzdem...*


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> *Danke!!!!!#h*
> 
> *Ein wenig die Düse gegangen ist mir aber trotzdem...*


 


Mir auch, das kannste glauben!


----------



## Slotti (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

offtopic

@ Matze

wann gibts die neue Signatur? :q:vik::q


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

man sollte sich vielleicht mal fragen was ist denn ein Blindkauf pberhaupt?

ne Blechi vor 2 Jahren ist mit Sicherheit keiner, denn die Rute ist ja bekannt gewesen mit all seinen stärken und Schwächen, genauso verhält es sich mit dem Meefoblank von Uli denn
der Rutenbauer kannte die Anforderungen von Uli und wusst diese auch umszusetzen, sei es weil er Ahnung vom Meefofischen hat oder einfach nur genau wusst worauf es Uli bei dem Stock ankommt und er seine Blanks dementsprechend einzuschätzemn weiß, was wiederum vorraussetzt dass er sich in der Materie auskennt.
Das ist eigentlich kein Blindkauf..
wenn jemand vor 4 Jahren ne Megabass o.ä. bestellt hat das ist dann sehr wohl einer gewesen
Bei BP, VHF Fanatic usw bestehen ja genügend Erfahrungswerte in Deutschland und mit etwas Glück kann man solch ein Gerät auch mal befummeln, mit noch mehr Glück sogar fischen ;-
wenn man unter Blindkauf versteht dass man nicht weiß ob einem die Rute nun liegt und für die gewünschten Köder und Technik auch taugt, dann ist selbst ein Rutenkauf in einem Laden, bei dem ich die Rute befummeln kann ein Blindkauf, denn ob die Rute das hält was man vom befummeln erwartet ist ja wieder eine andre Sache und stellt sich erst in der Praxis heraus.


Ollek





> Nagut hier kann ich dir nur teilweise Recht geben, da auch die "In" Marken konkurenz haben und wer echten Schrott verkauft wird seine Marktstellung sicher schnell verlieren.
> 
> Im Karpfenbereich z.B. gab es auch schon grosses Favoritensterben da die Qualität nicht mehr stimmte aber die Firmen dennoch ihren Bekanntheitsbonus verlangten mit dem Ergebniss das sich kleine Nischenfirmen mit top Preisleistungsverhältnis nun in vielen Bereichen durchsetzten.
> Aber das nur am Rande


 
ja das ist klar, wenn renomierte Firmen Mist produtzieren spricht sich das schnell rum (heute mit WWW noch schneller als damals). Bp Shimano TP FB...
oder Service von Shimano o-ä. ganz klar die Leute schauen heutzutage noch mehr aufs Geld wie früher und wer richtig Kohle investiert der will auch was dafür haben.

Maessox..
das war ein schlechtes Beispiel mit der BP und den Vorreitern, denn die ersten Käufer der BP konnten das Teil zumindest im Laden befummeln, denn damals gabs noch kein Netz (bzw. nur sehr wenige Firmen hatten es, Privatanwender waren da recht selten, ich glaube es gab damals auch noch keinen Internetshop für Angelgerät) die BP wurde damals über die Zeitschriften "getestet" sowie Berichte in den einschlägigen Zeitschriften veröffentlicht und durch pics und sonstiges gehypt. Ist ja auch logisch denn die gewinnspanne war nicht gerade klein ;-) Es wurden daraufhin einige gekauft, . die verkaufszahlen stiegen aber nicht ins unermessliche und der Absatz beruhigte sich wieder. Erst die letzten 1-2Jahre wird die BP bzw. der (original???) Blank wieder forciert. Der Hauptgrund ist nicht unbedingt das Einsatzgebiet der BP sondern der doch sehr stark gefallene Preis und den Wunsch einen Mythos zu Hause zu haben. Ausnahmen bestätigen auch hier die Regel. Nicht jeder der ne BP fischt hat die wegen dem Mythos im Keller ganz klare Sache.


----------



## maesox (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

OT

Slotti,

war klar....das mußte kommen und dann von dir Herr Ferkel-Matula

Bitte um Vorschläge. Bildmaterial gibts in meinem Album genug


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ein anderer boardbekannter Rutenbauer hat mir übrigens die 10`6 VHF empfohlen, wenn man an so einen gerät, dann fällt man natürlich auf die Schnauze.
> 
> In dem Fall kann man dem verrückten Tackleschuster nur Dieter Nuhr empfehlen, "wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ..."
> 
> Uli




Fischen nicht mehrere *bekannte* Personen aus dem Board diesen Blank auf Mefo? Haben die jetzt alle keine Ahnung oder sind die Geschmäcker und Anforderungen eben _doch_ wieder verschieden? Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären. 
Selbst beim gleichen Zielfisch drillt der Eine halt so und der Andere eben Anders, der Eine hat Mono auf der Rolle, der Andere Geflecht etc. Kann man das pauschalisieren? Ich würde mit so nem Geschoss auch nicht auf Mefo fischen, aber nur weil ich damit nicht klarkommen würde kann es ja jemand Anderes geben, dem das eher liegt.
Es gibt ja sogar einen Boardie, der mit der BP auf BaFos fischt.... :q


----------



## maesox (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Es ist u bleibt eben vieles Geschmackssache!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Fischen nicht mehrere *bekannte* Personen aus dem Board diesen Blank auf Mefo? Haben die jetzt alle keine Ahnung oder sind die Geschmäcker und Anforderungen eben _doch_ wieder verschieden? Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.
> Selbst beim gleichen Zielfisch drillt der Eine halt so und der Andere eben Anders, der Eine hat Mono auf der Rolle, der Andere Geflecht etc. Kann man das pauschalisieren?


 
Also ich kenne da keinen. Du? Würde mich mal interessieren wer das sein soll.

Auch wenn das jemand tun sollte, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass er das mit Sinn und Verstand tut. In einigen Dingen ist es vielleicht eine Frage des Geschmacks, in anderen mehr eine Frage von Ahnung.

Man kann auch wunderbar mit Brandungsruten gufieren. Nur eine Frage des Geschmacks,... !? :q


----------



## murmeli1965 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Servus,
hätte mal eine Zwischenfrage zur 10´6 VHF 5 - 30g.
Was ist an der Rute so schlecht auf MeFo?
Ist sie zu hart?
Wollte mir so eine anschaffen, 
in erster Linie zum heimischen spinnen am See.
Würde sie allerdings dann auch im Urlaub an der Ostsee einsetzen.
Antworten wären hilfreich.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Ollek (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> wenn man unter Blindkauf versteht dass man nicht weiß ob einem die Rute nun liegt und für die gewünschten Köder und Technik auch taugt, dann ist selbst ein Rutenkauf in einem Laden, bei dem ich die Rute befummeln kann ein Blindkauf, denn ob die Rute das hält was man vom befummeln erwartet ist ja wieder eine andre Sache und stellt sich erst in der Praxis heraus.



Dann kommen Erfahrungswerte ins Spiel die mir sofort sagen ob mir diese Rute liegt oder nicht wenn ich sie im Laden oder sonnst wo in der Hand habe.

Sicher werde ich im Laden nicht Angeln können, aber prüfen fühlen testen kann ich. 
Und wenn ich dann merke die Rute verhält sich beim werfen doch nicht wie ich es wollte kann ich sie ggf. umtauschen. Aber aufgrund der vorherigen Prüfungen ist mir das bislang nicht passiert.

Aber du bringst es dennoch auf den Punkt.  Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht viele wissen gar nicht was sie wollen. Ein Bekannter von mir der in einem grossem Angelgeschäft arbeitet bestätigt mir das immer wieder.  
Die Leute bestellen schon Ruten im Vorfeld zu horenden Preisen obwohl noch niemand sagen kann wie die Ruten überhaupt sein werden da sie noch nicht erschienen sind. #d Das ist Blind und Blödkauf.

Hauptsache man sichert sich als einer der ersten Illex Megabass und Co. Shit auf Aktion Ausgewogenheit und Preis bei dem Namen kanns ja nur gut sein. Und man ist wer am Wasser und unterscheidet sich von anderen 
(was übrigens ein Werbesolgan einer dieser High End Marken ist)

Vor kurzem hat hier im Forum jemand Rotz und Wasser ge:c weil er sich eine Black Bull gekauft hat und diese von einigen im Netz sehr madig gemacht wurde. Was ihn zweifeln liess ob es lieber die Preiswerte oder eine entsprechend teurere sein soll.
Man hat ihn dann doch umgestimmt die Rute zu behalten glaub ich. Das zeigt wie leicht leute zu beeinflussen sind da sicher auch ein grossteil Erfahrung fehlt oder man unbedingt mit der Mode gehen muss.
Aber jeder nach seinem Gusto.

Den Hype um Rute und Rolle machen glaub ich auch nur Deutsche bzw. Mitteleuropäer. Amis oder Japse legen viel mehr Wert aufs Angeln an sich oder auf ihr Bassboat. Die besten Barschprofis in USA fischen mit auch dort eher Mittelpreisigen Ruten (gut die kiegens gestellt) aber dann nen ganzen Haufen aufm Boot. 

Wärend bei uns der Fokus eher aufs Edle Rüt und Röllchen liegt.



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Servus,
> hätte mal eine Zwischenfrage zur 10´6 VHF 5 - 30g.
> Was ist an der Rute so schlecht auf MeFo?
> Ist sie zu hart?
> ...



Jo würde mich auch Interessieren.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Servus,
> hätte mal eine Zwischenfrage zur 10´6 VHF 5 - 30g.
> Was ist an der Rute so schlecht auf MeFo?
> Ist sie zu hart?
> ...


 


Sie ist schlichtweg zu hart dafür. Kannst mal Freelander dazu befragen, der hat da einige Praxiserfahrungen gesammelt und ist davon ab. Verglichen mit meinen Meforuten WG 5-45g/7-28g nominal, würde ich die VHF bei 20-65g oder sogar 70g einschätzen, nur um das mal vergleichen zu können.


----------



## murmeli1965 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Oha,
dann könnte ich ja die dicken Effzett fischen mit der 10´6er.
So ist das natürlich nicht gedacht.
Wenn ich mit einem 2er Mepps auf Barsch fische wäre die Rute wohl etwas unterfordert und gefühllos.
Brauche ich wohl etwas weicheres.

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Ollek schrieb:


> Den Hype um Rute und Rolle machen glaub ich auch nur Deutsche bzw. Mitteleuropäer. Amis oder Japse legen viel mehr Wert aufs Angeln an sich oder auf ihr Bassboat. Die besten Barschprofis in USA fischen mit auch dort eher Mittelpreisigen Ruten (gut die kiegens gestellt) aber dann nen ganzen Haufen aufm Boot.
> 
> Wärend bei uns der Fokus eher aufs Edle Rüt und Röllchen liegt.


 
Bist du Sozialwissenschaftler? Wenn man mal in Foren aus dem englischsprachigen Raum schaut, dann stellt man schnell fest, dass die dort auch nicht anders diskutieren als wir hier in good old europe.

Das man mit jeder Rute Fisch fangen kann steht doch genauso fest, wie das es eben Leute gibt die an den spürbaren Unterschieden zwischen HI-Tackle und Normaltackle freude haben. Manchmal sind diese Unterschiede nur Nuancen manchmal werden sie sehr deutlich.
In Amiland haben die Profis für jede einzelne Angelart eine Rute. D.h. die laufen ja teilweise mit 15-20 Ruten unterm Arm rum.

Uli


----------



## Ollek (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Bist du Sozialwissenschaftler?



 Wäre sicher angebracht wenn man sieht wie hier manchmal "gefachsimpelt" wird.

@ Angelspezi

die Aussage hab ich von jemanden der an solchen Wettkämpfen teilnimmt.
Klar haben die High End Tackle aber die interessiert der Fisch mehr.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry, ich war nur sehr überrascht über diese recht überzeugte Darstellung. Wenn es Tackle- und Technikfetischisten gibt, dann hätte ich eher auf Japaner getippt, als auf die müden Europäer, deren letzte anglerische Innovation die Erfindung des Wobblers war...

Scherz.


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> als auf die müden Europäer, deren letzte anglerische Innovation die Erfindung des Wobblers war...



Das muss dann aber schon vor der Besiedlung von Amerika stattgefunden haben, denn schon die Indianer haben angeblich längliche Fischchen aus Schwimmholz hinter ihren Booten hergezogen. Hab ich mir jedenfalls sagen lassen. |bigeyes


----------



## Ollek (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Du hast das sicher auch falsch verstanden, die Japse wohnen ja da wos her kommt.  

Was für uns high End ist ist für die Standart.
Die hüten und Pflegen ihre Ruten und Rollen auch nicht so sehr und machen vor allem nicht soviel "Brimborium" um Rute und Rolle. wohl aber und warscheinlich weil *das *ihre Statussymbole am Wasser sind ums Boot.

Bei den Amis und das kann ich sagen weil ich einen kenne dort ist das was zählt das Boot.
Wenn wir mit High End Ruten ans Wasser gehen und uns darüber freuen ist die Rute und Rolle bei denen eher zweitrangig.
Sehr Pfleglich gehen die auch nicht damit um.

Ich spreche allerdings nur aus einer Erfahrung heraus die mir mein bekannter aufm Laptop anhand von Bildern und Videos gezeigt hat von so nem Wettkampf.
Wie gesagt das Boot ist denen heilig, und Rute und Rolle mehr  mittel zum Zwecke.

Sicher wird der normale Hobbyangler das dort auch anders sehen. keine frage.


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Ollek schrieb:


> Wie gesagt das Boot ist denen heilig, und Rute und Rolle mehr  mittel zum Zwecke.



Ich glaub die Jungs von Tackletour sehen das anders! :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mist, schon wieder waren die Amis schneller...aber mit der Vermarktung angefangen hat doch ein Finne, oder nicht?

Ollek, du hast ja irgendwo auch recht. Ich denke, wenn es Leute gibt, die genau wissen was sie wollen und sich diesen Wunsch eben bei Hand-Mades erfüllen können, dann ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden.
Andere Märkte sind leider innovativer als unserer, allein wenn ich mir die Salmon Stinger Boron anschaue, dann kribbelt es. 

Problematisch wird es - und dazu leistet dieses Forum einiges - wenn teilweise der Eindruck entsteht, es ginge garnicht anders und man ohne Supertackle einen echten Nachteil hätte.
Das fägt bei Illex an und hört bei VHF noch lange nicht auf und man sollte sich schon fragen, ob man nicht manchmal einfach in die Vermarktungfalle plumpst.

Gott sei dank ist der Mensch ja nicht nur rational, sondern im Wesentlichen emotional strukturiert und da darf jeder seine Wünsche so erfüllen wie er es möchte oder es kann.

Ganz schwierig wird es, wenn man seine Wünsche nicht genau kennt und von Außen der Eindruck entsteht, man würde so was wie eine eiermilchlegende Wollmichsau erwerben, mit der alles besser wird, wenn man sie dann hat. Das gilt vor Allem bei spezialisierten Spinnruten nicht und der Hype der von Zeit zu Zeit um einzelne Produkte entsteht ist ganz sicher individuell nicht immer hilfreich, sondern kann für den Einzelnen ganz schöne Enttäuschungen mit sich bringen.


----------



## Ollek (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> was für ein Wettkampf denn bitte? ich meinte echte "Pro_Fisher", die haben nix "normales" im Boot. Naja, what ever ...



Bevor es falsch verstanden wird. Ich habe hier den normalen Deutschen Angler der sich mal 1 bis 2 wirklich teure High End Ruten und Rollen kauft mit Japanischen und amerikanischen  Profis, Semiprofis bzw. Amateuren verglichen die *Wettkampfmässig* unterwegs sind weshalb es evtl zu missverständnissen kommen kann.

Was meinst du was echte "Pro Fischer" sind?  das sind nicht nur Leute die ihr Geld mit Barschangeln verdienen weil sie gesponsort werden. Das sind auch Semiprofis bzw. Amateure die dennoch die Saison Wettkampfmässig Fischen mit eher Preiswerten Tackle. Und das ist die Mehrheit. Genau wie bei uns die Mehrheit mit eher Preiswerten Sachen fischt.

Und wenn die pro Boot im Schnitt 6 Ruten an Board haben löse dich von dem Gedanken das wären alles Megabass oder illex. Das sind meist Amerikanische bezahlbare Firmen die bei uns so gut wie unbekannt sind. Weil wenn du dir mal ansieht was da teilweise los ist aufm Boot und du dir die Dinger vom schmalen Preis oder Privatgeld als Semi oder Amateur kaufen musst weisst du was ich meine.  

Die trampeln drauf rum weils alles schnell gehen muss usw. anders als der beschauliche Deutsche mit seinem ganzen Stolz in der Hand der am z.B Elbufer Zander twistern will. Und die Rute nach gebrauch noch mit Bienewachs einreibt. |uhoh:

Aber selbst Semis und Amateure legen bei weitem mehr Wert auf das Boot und nicht auf Rute und Rolle.

Und das ist das was ich gemeint habe und nochmals unterstreiche, man muss es gesehen haben.


----------



## rainer1962 (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Fischen nicht mehrere *bekannte* Personen aus dem Board diesen Blank auf Mefo? Haben die jetzt alle keine Ahnung oder sind die Geschmäcker und Anforderungen eben _doch_ wieder verschieden? Womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.


 
dieser Blank wird zwar von dem ein oder andren als Meefoblank bezeichnet ob diejenigen aber schon mal wirklich auf Meefos gefischt haben sei mal dahingestellt. Ich würde ihn noch nicht mal gezielt für Rapfen nehmen´.....



Ollek schrieb:


> Dann kommen Erfahrungswerte ins Spiel die mir sofort sagen ob mir diese Rute liegt oder nicht wenn ich sie im Laden oder sonnst wo in der Hand habe.


die man allerdings haben muss um eine solche Beurteilung durchführen zu können. Die meisten (bzw alle) aktiven hier in diesem Fred werden sie wohl haben da ihre Angelkeller wohl voll sind mit diversem Tackle, wahrscheinlich haben die meisten hier an Qualität mehr im Keller als so mancher örtlich Dealer#6 die können das keine Frage aber wer denn noch???
Diejenigen die sich teures Gerät zulegen wissen oft nicht was sie warum tun .
Ich behaupte einfach mal es gibt eigentlich keinen Fehlkauf, lediglich passt die Rute dann nicht zu dem eigentlichen Zweck. Man kauft sich was für Zielfisch xy, für Köder und Technik xy und es funzt irgendwie nicht wirklich. Nach ein wenig experimentieren merkt man dann aber dass die Rute für den Zielfisch yz mit Köder yz für die Technik yz eigentlich genau das Ideale ist:vik:


> Aber du bringst es dennoch auf den Punkt. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht viele wissen gar nicht was sie wollen. Ein Bekannter von mir der in einem grossem Angelgeschäft arbeitet bestätigt mir das immer wieder.
> Die Leute bestellen schon Ruten im Vorfeld zu horenden Preisen obwohl noch niemand sagen kann wie die Ruten überhaupt sein werden da sie noch nicht erschienen sind. #d Das ist Blind und Blödkauf.
> 
> Hauptsache man sichert sich als einer der ersten Illex Megabass und Co. Shit auf Aktion Ausgewogenheit und Preis bei dem Namen kanns ja nur gut sein. Und man ist wer am Wasser und unterscheidet sich von anderen
> ...


 
jow vollste Zustimmung


----------



## jd. (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey,

so jetzt mal objektiv:

Wer fischt eine Spin System III bis 60gr. und kann was zur optimalen Ködergröße und Kopfgewicht sagen. Was ist optimal.

Hat hier jemand zufällig eine Garbolino *Renaissance* (wenn man das so schreibt ?) in 2,90m und kann was zur Rute sagen.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Jörg,



jd. schrieb:


> er fischt eine Spin System III bis 60gr. und kann was zur optimalen Ködergröße und Kopfgewicht sagen. Was ist optimal



Ich würde als _optimal_ erachten: Köpfe 7-14gr. / Gummis 7-15cm. :g


----------



## Slotti (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin zusammen,

wie ist eigentlich die Definition für High End? Muß High End zwangsläufig auch teuer sein?

Hier mal ein kleines Beispiel

Blank : PacBay Tradition SP 843-2 7` Fuß WG 5-30 (für mich 5-20) ML Mod-Fast Angebot € 19,-
Ringe: American Tackle Holographic HZHS Zirkonia 5+1 20-8 ~€ 20,-
Edelstahl Endkappe, Winding Check und V-Ring ~€ 15,-
Duplon : € 9,-
Fuji DPS deluxe Rollenhalter silber € 7,50-
Gewicht fertige Rute ca 110 gr.

Gesamt: ~ € 70,-
























Ist das noch High-End oder eigentlich hier Offtopic?

#h Slotti


----------



## maesox (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue eher nicht!!!! Habe mich das auch schon gefragt,wo High-End anfängt!!


TL
Matze


----------



## Ollek (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> wie ist eigentlich die Definition für High End? Muß High End zwangsläufig auch teuer sein?
> 
> 
> 
> #h Slotti



|bigeyes Absolut geiles Ding zum vernünftigen Preis was will man mehr?

Hasse ma n Link? :m


----------



## taxel (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> wie ist eigentlich die Definition für High End? Muß High End zwangsläufig auch teuer sein? ...



Hallo Slotti & all,

gute Frage. Was qualifiziert einen Blank als High End? Wikipedia setzt High End synonym mit "state of the art". Wie erkennt man, was den *höchsten Stand der Technik der Technik* bei Blank ausmacht? Nur mit dran wackeln? Probefischen? Herstellerangaben? Großhändlerangaben? Einzelhändlerangaben? Materialwissenschaftlichem Know how? Mattenwickler Know how?

Und selbst wenn man einen High End Blank hat: Ist der mit 0815-Aufbau immer noch High end? Oder muss es dann das NGS von Fuji sein? Ist geteilter Duplon eher HE als Vollkork?

Ich denke immer mehr, dass eine Rute Spaß machen und ihren Einsatzzweck erfüllen muss. Wenn Sie das tut, soll man sich den Spaß nicht verderben lassen - egal ob High End, Custom oder Konfektion ...

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Tisie (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Slotti,

ich finde diese High End Diskussionen (also ob nun High End oder nicht) bez. Angelgerät genauso überflüssig wie im HiFi-Bereich. Axel hat es schön auf den Punkt gebracht: das Zeug muß Spaß machen und bei Deiner schönen Rute macht schon das Betrachten Spaß #6 ... wie sieht es im praktischen Einsatz aus? Wofür verwendest Du das leichte Rütchen?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Slotti (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich seh das mit dem High-End eigentlich ähnlich wie Axel und Tisie.
High End hört sich halt immer so gehoben bzw automatisch teuer an aber ich denke man kann durchaus einen günstigen Blank mit dem entsprechenden Aufbau für einen bestimmten Einsatzzweck so optimieren das letztlich eine "High-End" Rute für den gedachten Einsatzzweck herauskommt die letztlich nicht teuer sein muß.

@ Tisie konnte die Rute noch nicht fischen (ist gestern abend erst fertig geworden) Will sie als leichte Bach/Barschspinne einsetzen von kleinen Spinnern, Wobblern oder auch kleine Twister will ich alles mal durchprobieren außerdem denke ich kann man sie durchaus als DS Rute auf Barsch einsetzen.

schaun ma mal 

|wavey: Slotti


----------



## taxel (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Noch ein paar Gedanken. High End ist vielleicht etwas für Leute, die wissen was es am Markt gibt und die angeltechnischen Möglichkeiten beurteilen können. Wenn jemand so fit ist, kennt er die Möglichkeiten und Grenzen des vorhandenen Gerätes. So einer kann dann beurteilen, ob eine Innovation geeignet ist die Grenze nach ob zu schieben, sprich mehr zu leisten vermag als der Rest.

Aber wer kennt schon den gesamten Spinnrutenmarkt und kann ihn aus praktischer Erfahrung einschätzen?

Letztendlich ist es wie beim Wein. Ich könnte keinen systematischen Unterschied zwischen 50 Euro und 500 Euro pro Flasche schmecken. Aber solche Leute soll es geben ... Mir schmeckt der Stoff aus einem deutlich billigerem Preissegment. Er macht mir Spaß. Und den sollte man sich nicht verderben lassen. Wenn ich mal ganz viel Zeit und Geld habe, probiere ich vielleicht auch mal den High End Wein. 

Axel

P.S. Das soll natürlich niemanden abhalten selbst zu bauen oder bauen zu lassen. Man sollte nur wissen warum man es tut!

Noch ein Gruß

Axel


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hier mal eine offizielle Definition von High End:


http://www.bullhost.de/h/high-end.html


----------



## drehteufel (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bekomme übrigens morgen oder übermorgen eine Spin System III (-60g) zum Probefischen und zur Erleichterung einer Entscheidung dafür oder dagegen.
Das nenne ich Kundenservice. #6
Bin echt gespannt, wie sie sich gegen meine jetzige Rute im direkten Vergleich macht.


----------



## jd. (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Drehteufel,

wenn Du die Rute probe gefischt hast, dann bitte schnellstens Deine Eindrücke hier preisgeben.

-max. Ködergröße
-und Kopfgewicht

grüße

Jörg


----------



## drehteufel (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mache ich, laut "Herstellerangaben" sollen das wohl GuFis bis max. 15cm mit Köpfen bis max. 15g sein, optimal seien 10er GuFis mit Köpfen von 7-15g.
Würde genau meinen abzudeckenden Bereich treffen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



jd. schrieb:


> wenn Du die Rute probe gefischt hast, dann bitte schnellstens Deine Eindrücke hier preisgeben.
> 
> -max. Ködergröße
> -und Kopfgewicht



Hast Du irgenwelche Schwierigkeiten meine Aussage zu glauben? |uhoh:



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich würde als _optimal_ erachten: Köpfe 7-14gr. / Gummis 7-15cm. :g



Ich fische diese Rute nämlich. Und ne großartig andere Aussage bezogen auf das Ködergewicht wirst du kaum von irgendjemanden bekommen, der was davon versteht. :g


----------



## jd. (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hast Du irgenwelche Schwierigkeiten meine Aussage zu glauben? |uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> Ich fische diese Rute nämlich. Und ne großartig andere Aussage bezogen auf das Ködergewicht wirst du kaum von irgendjemanden bekommen, der was davon versteht. :g


 
Hallo,

warum sollte man keine zweite Meinung einholen? 
Jeder sieht das vielleicht etwas anders. Außerdem wusste ich ja nicht das Du der Ruten-Experte im Board bist. Sorry.

Gruß

Jörg

PS: welche Schwierigkeiten soll ich haben ???


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hohoho,

hier scheint sich die allgemeine Herbstdepression breit zu machen. Ich bin ihr gestern auch schon zum Opfer gefallen. 

Locker bleiben, es wird Herbst und die Fische beissen wieder. Ich bin mit meinem HE-Tackle erstmal ne Woche in DK zum testen...

Uli


----------



## Hooked (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

:q:q:q


----------



## drehteufel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Habe gestern meine "Testrute" bekommen, eine Spin System III, WG 5-60g, Standardaufbau. Würde ich mir persönlich anders aufbauen lassen, da mir der Griff unterhalb des Rollenhalters etwas zu lang ist.
Am WE werde ich ausgiebig damit fischen und schauen, wie sich das "Wunderding" verhält.


----------



## duck_68 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Pass aber auf, dass sie mit kürzerem Griff nicht "kopflastig" wird......


----------



## maesox (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

.....und das kann fix gehen!!!!!!!


----------



## duck_68 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

... und dann macht die schönste Rute keinen Spass mehr beim Fischen....


----------



## drehteufel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Darauf werde ich achten und das bei einem evtl. Bau meiner Rute explizit ansprechen und um Beachtung bitten. Soweit ich weiß, können an Spitze und HT 5cm gekürzt werden. Könnte das der Kopflastigkeit vorbeugen (die Spitzenkürzung)? Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Herr W. solche Dinge bedenkt und auch beachtet, wenn man seine Wünsche äußert.
Auf jeden Falls habe ich solch einen Blank noch nicht gesehen, der hat keine glatte Oberfläche, sondern so eine Art Querumwicklung 90° zur Längsachse auf der ganzen Länge. Die Verarbeitung der Rute ist sehr gut, wenn auch bei diesem Standardmodell gewollt schlicht.
Bin gespannt...


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@drehteufel:

Ich prophezeie Dir: Du wirst definitiv nicht enttäuscht sein! :q


----------



## drehteufel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr.
Die Rute liegt sehr schön leicht in der Hand und wirkt beim ersten Begrabbeln ziemlich straff, erstaunlich, wenn man sich die doch dünne Spitze anschaut. Bin mal gespannt, wie ihr Rückstellvermögen ist und ob ich ein besseres Gefühl für den Köder habe. Hab mir erst vor kurzem eine neue Gummirute gegönnt, eine Fox Special Shad, die hat eigentlich schon alles, was eine Gummirute für mich braucht, vor allem ist sie sooo schön leicht. Keine leichte Aufgabe für die SSIII.


----------



## Slotti (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

eigentlich find ichs ziemlich cool das CMW da einfach so ne Testrute rausschickt#6.

Wirklich ein klasse Service


----------



## drehteufel (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> eigentlich find ichs ziemlich cool das CMW da einfach so ne Testrute rausschickt#6.
> 
> Wirklich ein klasse Service


 
Ja, und ich erst...:m
Schon echt toll, immerhin trägt er ja doch irgendwie das Risiko dabei. Hatte ihn dann gleich gefragt, ob um den Kork irgendwelche Folie ist oder ich welche drumwickeln soll wegen Schmutz und so, da meinte er, ich solle mir deswegen keine zu großen Gedanken machen. Nur Tauwürmer sollte ich nicht unbedingt unmittelbar vorher anködern...
Da die aber eh nicht in meinem Köderspektrum sind, gibt es diesbezüglich nichts zu befürchten.


----------



## maesox (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das nenn ich auch einen super Service!!!!!#6#6



Die nächsten Tage soll bei mir ne Handverbaute *Hornet-Twitche *eintreffen.
Konnte von Bernard einige Informationen einholen. Wollte aber trotzdem fragen,wer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Stecken gemacht hat....und vor allem welche???


TL
Matze


----------



## maesox (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Werde mich dann hier nochmal dazu äußern ... #6


 





*Auja gerne!!!#6* welche Länge hast du gewählt??

Grüße
Matze


----------



## DogTag (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Leute,

ich weiss, es ist vielleicht nicht der richtige Thread, aber hier ist zumindest immer was los und deshalb werde ich meine Frage auch hier mal platzieren.

Ich habe von mad die VHF Spin 30-75g limited Edition handsigniert by Steve Harrison
(http://mads-rutenbau.de/blanks.html#vhf)

Die Rute ist zwar wunderschön und sicherlich auch eine 1A Qualität, aber ich bin mit der Rute niemals richtig warm geworden und habe sie deshalb auch selten gefischt. Nachdem ich einen Rutenbruch hatte, habe ich die Rute bei Robert bestellt. Während der Wartezeit habe ich mir dann diverse andere Spinruten zugelegt, womit ich einfach glücklicher bin. Ich bilde mir einfach ein, dass ich solchen "Schnick Schnack" nicht brauche und auch mit einer Berkley Skeletor 2 genau so gut fange. Aus diesem Grunde habe ich immer auf mein altbewährtes Tackle zurückgegriffen und die Harrison so gut wie nie genutzt.

Meine Frage nun: Was wäre ein realistischer Verkaufspreis für die Rute? Auf eBay möchte ich sie ungern setzen. Wenn dann würde ich sie hier schon in die Kleinanzeigen heften, da hier wohl auch die Zielgruppe deutlich besser ist 

Wenn es hier nicht passt, so könnt ihr mich auch gerne via PN anschreiben.

DANKE


----------



## Slotti (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

kommt auch ein wenig auf den Aufbau und den Zustand an.

Welche Ringe/Rollenhalter sind verbaut? Wie ist der Zustand der Rute/Kork.

Die erzielten Preise zb in der Bucht variieren von Blankpreis bis Materialpreis, mehr wird seltener erreicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> eigentlich find ichs ziemlich cool das CMW da einfach so ne Testrute rausschickt#6.
> 
> Wirklich ein klasse Service


Dein und Mein Wort in Gottes Ohr (o.a.)! :m

Hatte vor einiger Zeit schon mal über sowas und die bitter notwendigen Ruten/Blanktestmöglichkeiten geschrieben...     
Vom Prinzip her hat das Zukunft #6, sofern es sinnig genutzt wird. :g

Der schönste Blank und die tollsten Berichte nützen einem nichts, wenn der einem nicht gefällt, nicht konveniert, man nicht kompatibel dazu ist, whatever, Beispiel siehe gerad oben.


----------



## DogTag (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> kommt auch ein wenig auf den Aufbau und den Zustand an.
> 
> Welche Ringe/Rollenhalter sind verbaut? Wie ist der Zustand der Rute/Kork.
> 
> Die erzielten Preise zb in der Bucht variieren von Blankpreis bis Materialpreis, mehr wird seltener erreicht.


 
Der Zustand ist logischerweise 1A, die ich die Rute - wenn es hoch kommt - maximal 3x gefischt habe. Es sind Gold Cermet Ringe verbaut, ebenso wie ein Fuji DPS Rollenhalter. Keine Kratzer... nix

Ich weiss überhaupt nicht mehr was ich für die Rute bezahlt habe. Was ist denn der Materialpreis in etwa?


----------



## Slotti (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also grob geschätzt ist das ca € 300,- Material eher sogar noch etwas mehr. Darunter würde ich persönlich die Rute nicht hergeben wollen, wird aber schwierig sein jemanden zu finden der mal eben €300+ für ne Spinrute bezahlt.

Mußt du letztlich aber selber entscheiden.

#hSlotti


----------



## ivo (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke auch das der Einkaufspreis so um die 300€ gelegen hat. Ist sehr schwer für solch einen Preis einen Käufer zu finden. Ich hatte vor einiger Zeit Glück meine VHF ohne Verlust zu veräußern. Es hatte sich auch nur ein Interessent gemeldet der die Spinnrute dann auch genommen hat.


----------



## DogTag (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nee, also bevor ich die Rute für 200 Euro oder so abgebe, dann mach ich mir lieber damit nen Lagerfeuer an 

Ich weiss wie gesagt nicht mehr genau was ich für die Rute gelegt habe. In jedem Falle über 300 Euro, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.

Ich finde, dass die Rute zu schade dafür ist, in der Ecke rumzugammeln. Mir fehlt bei der Rute einfach dieses "Ich-liebe-dich-und-möchte-dich-nicht-mehr-hergeben-Gefühl" 
Das war von Anfang an so. Ich hatte ja vorher auch schon eine VHF Spin, welche mein ein und alles war. Ich habe sehr an der Rute gehangen. Diese ist mir leider im Drill gebrochen. Dann habe ich ungefähr 4 Monate auf die neue warten müssen und in der Zeit hatte ich mit dem Thema Harrison irgendwie abgeschlossen.

Ich denke einige werden sowas kennen 

Ich spiele seit über 20 Jahren aktiv Poolbillard und Snooker. Mein damaliger Schön Queue hatte über 5000 DM gekostet. Den habe ich bei einem verschossenen Ball zerdeppert. Ich habe dann zig neue Queues probiert, doch keiner war so wie mein damaliges. Also habe ich mir den Queue nochmals bauen lassen 

Aber ist alles OT Gebabbel
Danke für die ungefähre Wertangabe! Werde die Rute mal die Tage in die Kleinanzeigen setzen. Entweder findet sich jemand für 300 Euro, oder aber die Rute bleibt als Souvenir im Schrank


----------



## jd. (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@DogTag,

wenn Du die Rute von MAD gekauft hast, frage ihn doch ob er die Rute zurück kauft.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## DogTag (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



jd. schrieb:


> @DogTag,
> 
> wenn Du die Rute von MAD gekauft hast, frage ihn doch ob er die Rute zurück kauft.
> 
> ...


 
Wielange soll ich denn da auf eine Antwort warten? 
*SCNR*


----------



## duck_68 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Da bin ich wieder ...!
> 
> Ich muss nun vielleicht etwas weiter ausholen...
> Eins war klar, eine gescheite Rute zum twitchen musste her. Ich suchte eine Rute mit der man ein recht großes Köderspektrum abdecken kann. Also viel eine Baitcaster-Combo schon mal aus. 2-teilig sollte die Rute sein, für Statio-Rollen geeignet und kleine bis mittlere Harbaits werfen und vorallem gut fischen können, maximal 2,10m lang sein und einen recht kurzen Griffaufbau besitzen. Das waren so die Haupkriterien. Nach langer suche im WWW, vielen PN's mit Boardis, umschauen bei Angelkumpels und vielen Gesprächen mit Robert (Mad) sollte es nun die Twitching Hornet werden ...
> ...




Ich kann Deine Begeisterung vollends nachvollziehen mein bislang größter Fang an der Hornet war ein ca. 80cm Rapfen auf einen kl. Popper - ich kann nur sagen "saugeiler Drill" und die Rute wirkte absolut nicht überlastet, oder an der Grenze ihrer Möglichkeiten!! Als Rolle fische ich auf der Hornet eine Stella 2000FD mit 0,12er Spiderwire Invisi Braid.

Gruß
Martin#h


----------



## Fletscher (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Habe gestern meine "Testrute" bekommen, eine Spin System III, WG 5-60g, Standardaufbau. Würde ich mir persönlich anders aufbauen lassen, da mir der Griff unterhalb des Rollenhalters etwas zu lang ist.
> Am WE werde ich ausgiebig damit fischen und schauen, wie sich das "Wunderding" verhält.



Hi Drehteufel,

kannst du nach dem testen nun etwas mehr über die Rute berichten?

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## rainer1962 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hier  ab Post 3354 kann man ein bisserl was über die Rute nachlesen ;-)


----------



## maesox (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Angelspezi,

hast die Hornet schon getestet?? Ohhhh Sorry,,steht ja oben ich Blindmann..

 Schöner Bericht!!!!!!!!!!!!



Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@angelspezi82
Schöne Beschreibung und Testbericht,
vor allem richtig gut dass Du ein paar Maße genommen hast! #6

Die 10,2mm übern Griff sind erstaunlich viel für eine so kleine Rute, das verheißt einige Hebelstandfestigkeit unter Last.


----------



## drehteufel (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Fletscher schrieb:


> Hi Drehteufel,
> 
> kannst du nach dem testen nun etwas mehr über die Rute berichten?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo,

leider konnte ich am WE nur ein paar Würfe machen, so dass keine tieferen Eindrücke entstehen konnten. Habe an diesem WE jedoch nochmal Gelegenheit, die Rute auszuprobieren und werde das auch ausgiebig tun.
Soviel vorweg: Nach den paar gemachten Würfen inkl. Führen und 'Fühlen'eines 4" Kopyto Classic mit 14g-Bananenkopf würde ich die rund 270 Euro Mehrpreis gegenüber meiner jetzigen Spinnrute wohl nicht ausgeben. Die SSIII ist etwas straffer, der Quantensprung ist jedoch ausgeblieben, wie erwartet kann man sagen. Wurfweite zu meiner jetzigen Rute identisch, Ködergefühl bis jetzt auch, Rückgrat und Drillverhalten kann ich mangels Fischkontakt nicht beurteilen.
Wie gesagt, nach diesem WE werde ich mehr wissen und auch berichten. Übrigens hat es ein ziemliches Knackgeräusch beim allerersten Wurf gegeben, so dass ich richtig zusammengezuckt bin. Scheint jedoch alles in Ordnung zu sein, da danach dieses Geräusch nicht mehr auftrat.

gruß drehteufel


----------



## Slotti (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

War die Rute ganz neu oder schon zu Testzwecken unterwegs und gefischt?

Bei einer ganz neuen Rute kanns schonmal knacken weil dann unter Belastung die Lackierungen an den Ringen etwas "nachgeben"

Das könnte das Knacken eventuell erklären.


----------



## drehteufel (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> War die Rute ganz neu oder schon zu Testzwecken unterwegs und gefischt?
> 
> Bei einer ganz neuen Rute kanns schonmal knacken weil dann unter Belastung die Lackierungen an den Ringen etwas "nachgeben"
> 
> Das könnte das Knacken eventuell erklären.


 
Ganz neu, wurde letzte Woche erst gebaut. Dachte mir sowas in der Richtung schon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@drehteufel
Welche ist denn die vorhandene Vergleichsrute von Dir, eine dieser: ?
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=FoxLureampShad240m270m300m
http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=FOXLucCoppensSpecialShad270m300m


----------



## drehteufel (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> @drehteufel
> Welche ist denn die vorhandene Vergleichsrute von Dir, eine dieser: ?
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=FoxLureampShad240m270m300m
> http://www.fishingtackle24.de/product_info.php?pName=FOXLucCoppensSpecialShad270m300m


 
Die 2,70er Special Shad aus dem unteren Link. Also ich muss sagen, das ist schon ein feines Stöckchen, vielleicht keine FUJI-Ringe und auch kein FUJI-Rollenhalter dran, aber das stört mich nicht weiter, solange der Blank das tut, was ich von ihm erwarte. 
Meine Antares 2,70m AX H fristet seitdem ihr Dasein in einem roten Samtfutteral und wechselt demnächst den Besitzer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ahja, immerhin gefunden . Wundert mich nicht so sehr, die Blankdicke unten ist sichtbar hoch und der kann untenrum gar nicht anders als steif sein, dann ist da ein nette Rollenhalterkonstruktion dran (wenn man diese mag ) und 2-Beinringe bevorzugen auch etliche. Preisllich liegt das im mittleren Shimano-Level und schaut erheblich solider aus. Natürlich könnte man sowas noch verbessern.

Das wäre auch was für Arno |director:, der suchte letztens ne gescheite "2-beinige" GuFi-Rute für nicht so teuer!


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Es ist in der Tat ein auffälliges Phänomen, dass die untere Blankdicke ein oft wichigeres Kaufargument ist, als die Blankeigenschaft.
Wer sich von dieser "Optik als Eigenschaft" lösen kann, kann auch klasse Ruten finden, die dem individuellen Bedürfnissen in vollem Umfang gerecht werden. #h


----------



## drehteufel (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ahja, immerhin gefunden . Wundert mich nicht so sehr, die Blankdicke unten ist sichtbar hoch und der kann untenrum gar nicht anders als steif sein, dann ist da ein nette Rollenhalterkonstruktion dran (wenn man diese mag ) und 2-Beinringe bevorzugen auch etliche. Preisllich liegt das im mittleren Shimano-Level und schaut erheblich solider aus. Natürlich könnte man sowas noch verbessern.
> 
> Das wäre auch was für Arno |director:, der suchte letztens ne gescheite "2-beinige" GuFi-Rute für nicht so teuer!


 
Also ich finde nicht, dass der Blank untenrum dick ist, wirkt vielleicht so, da der Griff doch recht dünn ist. Liegt dafür aber erstaunlich gut in der Hand. Hatte da am Anfang meine Zweifel, die sich jedoch sehr schnell ausgeräumt haben.


----------



## drehteufel (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es ist in der Tat ein auffälliges Phänomen, dass die untere Blankdicke ein oft wichigeres Kaufargument ist, als die Blankeigenschaft.
> Wer sich von dieser "Optik als Eigenschaft" lösen kann, kann auch klasse Ruten finden, die dem individuellen Bedürfnissen in vollem Umfang gerecht werden. #h


 
Die Blankdicke hat zumindest bei meiner Auswahl absolut keine Rolle gespielt. Ich gebs zu, ich habe die Rute auf Anraten eines (in meinen Augen sehr sachkundigen) Verkäufers und Anglers quasi auf Verdacht bestellt, völlig risikolos, da Rücksendung im Fall der Fälle kein Problem darstellte.
Momentan erschließt sich für mich noch nicht ganz der Sinn, warum man den dreifachen Preis für eine handmade ausgeben soll (außer vielleicht wegen der Personalisierung)...vielleicht kann ich die Erkenntnis ja am WE gewinnen. 
Grundsätzlich muss ich dazu anmerken, dass ich schon bereit bin, für sehr gutes Gerät tief oder noch tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen, was meine zwei kürzlich erworbenen St. Croix ES-Ruten beweisen. :lAuch die habe ich auf quasi Verdacht gekauft, natürlich gibt es dazu einige Tests und Berichte in amerikanischen Foren usw. Meine Skelli, die bis dato fürs leichte Fischen zuständig war, steht seither in der Ecke. Hier kann man echt von einem Quantensprung sprechen, was Leichtigkeit, Schnelligkeit und Handlichkeit der Ruten betrifft.


----------



## Fletscher (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich muss ich dazu anmerken, dass ich schon bereit bin, für sehr gutes Gerät tief oder noch tiefer in die Tasche zu greifen, was meine zwei kürzlich erworbenen St. Croix ES-Ruten beweisen. :lAuch die habe ich auf quasi Verdacht gekauft, natürlich gibt es dazu einige Tests und Berichte in amerikanischen Foren usw. Meine Skelli, die bis dato fürs leichte Fischen zuständig war, steht seither in der Ecke. Hier kann man echt von einem Quantensprung sprechen, was Leichtigkeit, Schnelligkeit und Handlichkeit der Ruten betrifft.



Oha, kannst du mir mal bitte einen Link zu dieser St. Croix Rute geben?
Ich suche auch Ersatz für meine Skelli -24g

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Muß Angelspezi mit der Hornet-Twitche recht geben. Meine ist vor zwei Tagen gekommen u macht den Eindruck,wie wenn sie noch ne Menge Spaß bringen wird!

Grüße
Matze


----------



## duck_68 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> Muß Angelspezi mit der Hornet-Twitche recht geben. Meine ist vor zwei Tagen gekommen u macht den Eindruck,wie wenn sie noch ne Menge Spaß bringen wird!
> 
> Grüße
> Matze



wird sie#6


----------



## Slotti (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Matze

hast mal paar pics ?


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Au ja stimmt|rolleyes Habe gerade nicht die Möglichkeit#c

Denke heute Mittag kann ich hier Bilder liefern,wenn welche erwünscht sind!?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> Muß Angelspezi mit der Hornet-Twitche recht geben. Meine ist vor zwei Tagen gekommen u macht den Eindruck,wie wenn sie noch ne Menge Spaß bringen wird!
> 
> Grüße
> Matze



Fun wirst du haben! #6

Bin aber auch immer wieder begeistert, was für eine Power das kleine Teil hat!:vik:


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stefan,du treibst mich förmlich ans Wasser!!!!!!#h|rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wem sagst Du das, bin jetzt schon fast 3 Wochen aus Irland zurück und habe seitdem nicht 1 Minute geangelt... Und das nicht weil ich keinen Bock hätte! :c

Aber Freitag nachmittag habe ich es fest vor, weiss nur noch nicht ob Twitche oder Jerke - ist beides geil...  #6

Mit Gufi fange ich mehr, aber Wobbler/Jerk macht mehr Laune.... :vik:


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Du Armer Stefan !!!!!!!!|rolleyes|rolleyes Dann hast ja jetzt einiges aufzuholen! Hau rein!


Sagt mal,wen sieht man denn alles bei CMW am 15.November???

Wäre doch toll !!#g


----------



## duck_68 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wem sagst Du das, bin jetzt schon fast 3 Wochen aus Irland zurück und habe seitdem nicht 1 Minute geangelt... Und das nicht weil ich keinen Bock hätte! :c
> 
> Aber Freitag nachmittag habe ich es fest vor, weiss nur noch nicht ob Twitche oder Jerke - ist beides geil...  #6
> 
> Mit Gufi fange ich mehr, aber Wobbler/Jerk macht mehr Laune.... :vik:



Na Stefan, da wird es jetzt aber Zeit, dass Du Dir mal wieder ein paar Minuten am Wasser gönnst - Stress ist nicht gut für die Gesundheit - erfahre ich gerade am eigenen Leib;+

Hau rein (den Wobbler/Jerk)

Martin#h


----------



## drehteufel (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> Du Armer Stefan !!!!!!!!|rolleyes|rolleyes Dann hast ja jetzt einiges aufzuholen! Hau rein!
> 
> 
> Sagt mal,wen sieht man denn alles bei CMW am 15.November???
> ...


 
Was gibts denn da zu sehen?


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Alles was das Rutenbauen angeht!! Da kann man auch prima Blanks befummeln und mit mir ein Bier trinken !!#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin dabei... Wenn nicht noch irgentwas fieses auf der Arbeit dazwischenkommt, das kann ich leider nie ausschließen!


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sauber Stefan!!!!!! Wissen tut mans ja nie!!

Achso,sei so gut und nimm dein Fraule mit,denn dann kann ich meine bei deiner parken!|rolleyes Das macht das Einkaufen leichter #6|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich meiner sage ich fahre da am WE wo wir entlich mal Zeit hätten Angeln ansehe findet sie das schon toll... #q

Wenn ich dann sage sie soll mitkommen... #t

Lieber nicht...


----------



## Slotti (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn ich meiner sage ich fahre da am WE wo wir entlich mal Zeit hätten Angeln ansehe findet sie das schon toll... #q
> 
> Wenn ich dann sage sie soll mitkommen... #t
> 
> Lieber nicht...



|muahah:irgendwie kann ich das nachvollziehen.... 

jedenfalls schön dich mal kennenzulernen


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jupp, bin dann auch da, voraussichtlich sogar mit drei Boardies stark. 
Live Blanks und Ruten begrabbeln ist halt durch nichts zu ersetzen, kaufen kann man hinterher ja immer noch leicht, ob von Christian, Karl oder sonstwem. |supergri

Das blöde ist nämlich die Binsenwahrheit, dass man nur mit einer Spinne zur Zeit angeln kann, was eben im Endeffekt die totale Übereinstimmung von Angler und Rute unabdingbar macht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das blöde ist nämlich die Binsenwahrheit, dass man nur mit einer Spinne zur Zeit angeln kann, was eben im Endeffekt die totale Übereinstimmung von Angler und Rute unabdingbar macht.



Das ändert aber nix dran das der bekloppte Spinnfischer (deswegen vermutlich "Spinn") trotzdem einen ganzen Wald voll Ruten "braucht" - und deswegen schauen wir uns an was es noch so alles gibt, damit man weiss, was man als nächstes "braucht" #6

Freue mich schon drauf euch alle mal kennenzulernen!

CU Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Spätestens dann bekommt Du auch Dein vorgezogenes Weihnachtsgeschenk, :m
da kann man das Paketporto ja gleich sparen, vor allem wenn Du bedauerlicherwiese nicht mal zum Angeln kommst.
Irgendwie wäre es sehr nett zu zeigen, dass die Rolle besser als eine ladenneue Stella FB sein kann.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Spätestens dann bekommt Du auch Dein vorgezogenes Weihnachtsgeschenk, :m
> 
> Irgendwie wäre es sehr nett zu zeigen, dass die Rolle besser als eine ladenneue Stella FB sein kann.



Geschenke sind immer fein! :m

Bin gespannt... #6

Stella habe ich keine zum Vergleichen, aber wir können sie mit der Branzino messen. Und wenn sie da mithalten kann - RESPEKT

Aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich es nicht...


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hier ein paar Bilder meiner 2.10er Hornet:

http://img401.*ih.us/img401/3572/img1468ns8.jpg

http://img391.*ih.us/img391/5535/img1469sg8.jpg

http://img391.*ih.us/img391/7962/img1470ti2.jpg

http://img158.*ih.us/img158/7675/img1471uy0.jpg

http://img158.*ih.us/img158/6213/img1472mb3.jpg

http://img391.*ih.us/img391/1104/img1473bm4.jpg




Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

#d#d#d.....die 2.10er


Sag iich dir nachher wenn ich zu Hause bin,da steht sie vor mir. Hast du andere Ringe drauf?????|bigeyes


----------



## marlin2304 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Matze,
ein Schmuckstück dein neues Rütchen, sieht super aus!


----------



## Slotti (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ringe könnten diese hier sein: http://www.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Blue-and-Holographic/BBSF-Spinning-Guides

sind zumindest sehr ähnlich


----------



## Tisie (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

nach dem Austausch einiger Emails habe ich gestern mal mit Herrn Weckesser telefoniert. Er war sehr nett, hat sich viel Zeit genommen (ca. 25min) und mir alle meine Fragen beantwortet.

Trotzdem finde ich es immer ganz gut, mehrere Meinungen zu hören und wenn Ihr demnächst sowieso vor Ort seid, besteht ja vielleicht die Möglichkeit, die folgenden Blanks mal in die Hand zu bekommen (vielleicht auch als fertige Rute?!) und mal kurz zu begutachten:

Spin System
Rainshadow HS1023-OG bzw. HS1025-OG

Ich würde mich sehr über eine kurze Aussage/Meinung zu den o.g. Blanks freuen.

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was meinst Du, was ich tun will? 

Ich habe auch keinerlei weitere Infos über die Blanks und ob die was bzw. besser für was taugen demzufolge auch nicht. :g


----------



## maesox (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Demnach lernt man am 15. einige von euch persönlich kennen!!! Das freut mich!!!#6




@angelspezi


Es ist ein *15er *Leitring bei der Hornet


----------



## Tisie (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was meinst Du, was ich tun will?


Na dann ist ja gut #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ups,
ein 015 Ring hat 15mm Einlagenaußendurchmesser, und etwa 10mm Innendurchmesser.
Meist sind es aber 016er Ringe mit 16mm Einlagenaußendurchmesser, und etwa 10,5-11mm Innendurchmesser.
Ein gemessener Innendurchmesser von 15mm dürfte ein 20er Ring sein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder meiner 2.10er *Hornet*:


Wo ich das gerade so innerlich weiter rutschen lasse - |kopfkrat
ist jetzt alles ausgestanden & wird gut?


----------



## maesox (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Det,

soweit ja 




Grüße
Matze


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schön zu hören!


----------



## maesox (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja,war ja auch kein Dauerzustand so!!

Sagt mal,seid ihr mogens bei CMW oder eher Mittags. Nen Ganzen Tag kann ich meine Frau da nicht beschäftigen!!#c


----------



## maesox (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich hoffe es für maesox |rolleyes


 


*ID *ganz klar 15mm !! Dann ist´s quasi ein *20*er *AD. Jepp Statio Aufbau.*


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch zur Neuen!

Schön zu sehen, daß sich die Wogen glätten was Robert betrifft.

Und bei Christian sind wir wohl eher gegen Mittag.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke auch eher Nachmittags!


----------



## maesox (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Auch nicht schlecht,dann kann ich noch ne Runde ans Wasser bevor ich los fahre!!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Neid... |bigeyes

Ich komme dann direkt von der Arbeit...|uhoh:


----------



## maesox (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich lass dich dann dort an meinen Fingern riechen!#h


----------



## maesox (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bekommt man da ne Abenderlaubnis????? Glaube ich laß meine Frau gleich ganz zu Hause!!|rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube, ihr macht euch falsche Illusionen! :q

Fragt mal Pauly, wieviel Ruten man schafft an einem Nachmittag, vor allem bei riesig viel Auswahl. Ich habe beileibe nicht soviel "Stuff" wie der Christian - evtl. aber mehr fertig Ruten stehen  - mit begrabbeln und vor allem fachsimpeln verfliegt die Zeit in Windeseile. 

Dem Glücklichen :l schlägt keine Stunde - wie es lange bekannt ist.

6h Sind jedenfalls nicht lange, die waren schon bei meinem früheren Besuch knapp ausreichend um zu zweit einmal ein paar wesentliche 3m Spinnblanklagerbestände umzuwälzen, einmal mit Manfred Weckesser ordentlich zu schnacken, und ein paar Klein+Großteile zusammenzusuchen. 
Dann gibts da noch einen gutsortierten "normalen" Geräteshop und dann noch ganz viele andere Leuts, Boardies, Forumsmitglieder und weitere, das alleine ist schon ein großes Programm. Dann wär da noch Bedarf an Rutentesten .... |rolleyes Dann noch einige geplante Vorführungen ... |rolleyes
Zeit für mitreisende (Ehe)frauen? #c

Also kurzum: Der Tag wird eh stundenmäßig viel zu kurz!


----------



## maesox (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich neige immer mehr dazu sie zu Hause zu lassen!!|rolleyes

Bei sowas verfliegt die Zeit echt wie im Flug und wenn man dann noch Leute trifft........das kann dauern!!


----------



## maesox (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So,komme eben vom See. Hatte die Hornet - Twitche dabei,um mal auf Tuchfühlung zu gehen.

Kombiniert wurde sie mit einer Ryobi Zauber 3000 mit ner 0.12er Fireline in Pink. Am Wasser erschien mir das ganze einen Hauch "übermotorisiert" aber durchaus im Bereich des Erträglichen.

Gefischt wurden verschiedene 10er Arnauds,Water Monitors,Spinnerbaits sowie kleine Gummis bis 10cm am 7er -10er Erie.

Der Monitor machte den Anfang. Die Rute beschleunigt richtig gut. So ließ sich der Monitor problemlos auf beachtliche Weiten bringen! Der Blank übertrug die Twitches perfekt.

Weiter ging es mit einem 10er Arnaud. Auch dieser wurde problemlos auf den See "gefeuert" u ließ sich hervorragend führen.

Jetzt wagte ich mich an den DD 76er Squirrel. Mit diesem erschien mir die Schmerzgrenze um einiges näher zu kommen - aber noch machbar ! 

Als nächstes folgte der 110er Arnaud F. Er lies sich immer noch gut werfen u mit gefühlvollen Schlägen einholen. Größeres wollte ich ihr aber nicht zumuten.

Ich habe es dabei belassen. Zu guter letzt fischte ich wie gesagt sogar Gummis|rolleyes. Hier spürte man jeden "Tock",wenn der Jigkopf auf den Grund aufschlug! 

Diese Rute bringt wirklich ne menge Spaß u deckt mit Sicherheit ein beachtliches Köderspektrum ab!

Was mir nicht so gefallen hat war,daß die Schnur in den Rutenringen etwas lärmte...:-(( Aber wie gesagt werde ich die Rute eh nächstes Mal mit ner etwas leichteren Rolle und somit mit ner Spiderwire Stealth oder Power Line fischen. Evtl ists dann mit dem Lärmen besser.

Leider bissen nur drei kleine Hechte bis 45cm. Angst vor Großen habe ich mit ihr aber nicht. Der Blank besitzt ordentliche Nehmerqualitäten. Mal schauen,was der Herbst noch so bringt ! 


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Tisie (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

wie war es denn bei CMW? Welche Blanks habt Ihr begrabbelt?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich dachte das wäre am 15.11 ???


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich auch?


----------



## maesox (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stichtag ist der *15*.11.!!!!!!!!#h


----------



## Tisie (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry, hab mich da wohl im Monat vertan :g

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Blueplay76 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

bin auf die Spin Master II in 3,05 m mit einem WG von wahlweise 15-60 oder 15-70 gramm gestoßen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute? Konnte über die Suchfunktion nicht soviel finden.


----------



## megger (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Fische die Spinmaster II in 2,70 und 15-75g WG. Die Rute ist für Gummifische definitiv nicht das Beste. In meinen Augen nicht schnell genug. Ist aber für Wobbler, Spinnerbait, Spinner, Blinker und weißgottwas ne wirklich tolle Rute. Macht tierich Laune. Wenn du was fürs Gummifischen suchst, dann gibt es aber besseres.


Die ist natürlich alles rein subjektiv, also hol dir mal noch ein paar andere Meinungen ein.

Petri


Megger


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach einer strafferen Rute zum Kunstköderangeln, vorwiegend Gufi's bis 15 cm und ab und an einen Wobbler oder Blinker. Die Rute sollte um 2,90 bis 3,10m lang sein und eine straffe Aktion haben. Spitzenaktion finde ich gut, aber bitte keine Rute wo ich einen Wels oder einen Meterhecht brauche (wobei ich nicht weiß, wie sich so einer verhält) um im Drill was zu spüren. Bin bei der Suche auf die Spin Master II in 3,05 m mit einem WG von wahlweise 15-60 oder 15-70 gramm gestoßen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Rute? Konnte über die Suchfunktion nicht soviel finden. Bin aber auch für alternative Vorschläge dankbar. Ach ja, die Rute ist für Seen aber auch für den Rhein gedacht. Preislimit eigentlich 400€. Danke!



Gibt es einen besonderen Grund, warum die so lang sein soll?


----------



## Blueplay76 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@megger,

vielen Dank!

@sundvogel,

in der Länge habe ich noch keine Spinnrute!


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Blueplay76 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es ja hier jemanden, der etwas zu 45er VHF sagen kann.



Da gibt es sicher viele.... Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Sache mit der Länge nochmal überdenken. Gerade beim Gufieren, wo ja an erster Stelle das "Feeling" steht, kann Länge die Rute schwer machen. Anders gesagt, je länger, desto eher schwabbelt die Rute und desto mehr Substanz hat der Stock auch.


----------



## Slotti (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Da gibt es sicher viele.... Ich würde an deiner Stelle die Sache mit der Länge nochmal überdenken. Gerade beim Gufieren, wo ja an erster Stelle das "Feeling" steht, kann Länge die Rute schwer machen. Anders gesagt, je länger, desto eher schwabbelt die Rute und desto mehr Substanz hat der Stock auch.



@ Blueplay76 da hat sundvogel meiner Meinung recht, außerdem gibts bei dieser Länge nicht viele alternativen zur VHF im Bereich Handmade Ruten , allerdings zu deinen Vorgaben paßt sie nahezu perfekt.

Ich bin gerade gestern mit einer alten/neuen VHF 10` 15-45 gr. fertiggeworden, hatte die Rute defekt gekauft und mir ein neues Spitzenteil besorgt. Sie könnte für meinen Geschmack durchaus eine ecke steifer sein , der Vergleich meinerseits hinkt vielleicht auch etwas da ich normalerweise eher Ruten fische mit mehr als 45gr. WG. Ich hoffe ich kann sie diese Woche nochmal ausprobieren.

Kann sie bei Interesse auch mal wiegen.

|wavey:Slotti


----------



## Blueplay76 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Durch die Länge erhoffe ich mir halt mehr Wurfweite. Zumal die VHF hier im Board als DIE Gufirute gilt.
sundvogel, zu 45er in 9ft. findet man schon was, aber zu der 10ft. sind die Info´s eher mau.  
Slotti,
die Sache mit dem wiegen wäre auch super. Könntest du konkretisieren, wie straff oder weich die Rute ist, du sagst ja sie könnte einen Ticken härter sein? 

Danke!


----------



## Slotti (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

die fertige Rute mit 7+1 Beringung 35cm Unterkork 10cm Vorderkork Fuji Rollenhalter und Alu Gummi Endkappe wiegt ~240gr. Mit einer 4000er Shimano ist die Rute auch ausbalanciert.

Imo ist hier dauerregen gemeldet werde wohl so schnell nicht damit ans Wasser kommen...

Die Damo 15-65gr. kenne ich nicht, ich hatte mal eine 30-80gr. und die war aufjedenfall steifer als besagte VHF, wobei nicht eine Damo wie die andere zu sein scheint von daher ist ein Vergleich schwierig.
Ich tu mich da eh immer bischen schwer die Ruten miteinander zu vergleichen, das kann ein anderer Angler wieder ganz anders sehen.

Welche Bleiköpfe willst du denn fischen?


----------



## Blueplay76 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke,

dass ging je echt fix mit dem Gewicht. Am stehenden Gewässer Bleiköpfe zwischen 5 und 15 gr, im Rhein liegt es dann zwischen 15 und max. 25gr..


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

2,7 VHF 45 (siehe meinen Blog) wiegt mit Kontergewicht 180 g.

Sie ist schneller als eine Balzer Natural Power IM10 Spin 45 aber nicht straffer. einen tick weicher ist sie ebenfalls.

einen Vergleich zur Strafheit einer Damokles hält sie nicht Stand, die Damokles ist straffer aber auch ganz anders in der Aktion.

Für die Strömung ist die 45er VHF nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## Blueplay76 (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke,

Denni_Lo welche Damo meinst Du. die 15-65gr oder die 30-80gr.?


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich meine die 80, ich habe die am Rhein testgefischt. 

Meine VHF ist für einen Rheinhafen und Baggerseen gedacht, daher kan ich nur dazu was sagen, da ist sie optimal für, ich hatte sie mal an einer Buhne getestet und naja... alles andere als optimal. Sie ist zwar schneller als die Damo 30-80 aber nicht straffer, dafür ein wesentlich besseres Ködergefühl und die Rückmeldung ist um Welten besser als die der Balzer Natural Power IM10 Spin 45 oder der Damo. 

Aber das ist alles Gefühlssache, bevor Du dich entscheidest würde ich Dir raten mal testzufischen, eine Handaufgebaute (Fuji Ringe, Fuji Rollenhalter) kostet das 3fache der Damo oder Natural Power.


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,


ich war gestern kurz mit DRU bei Pikepauly zu Besuch, zwecks Rutentest und Kaufentscheidungshilfe für DRU.

Wir haben in der Hauptsache die 30iger VHF "Cobaltblausuperspecialedition" :q 2,70m mit der CMW Spin-System III 2,60m verglichen. Des weiteren hatte Pikepauly noch seine 75iger VT und Tactilus dabei.

Das Resümee fiel bei uns allen eigentlich ziemlich ernüchternd aus: die 30iger VHF und die SIII nehmen sich so gut wie garnichts. In der Praxis ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Blanks so minimal, daß man eigentlich garnicht darüber reden braucht. Sie sind sich im Verhalten bei Wurf und Köderführung nahezu identisch. Drillen konnten wir leider nicht.
Alles, was ich für mich an Unterschied zwischen den beiden Blanks ausmachen konnte ist so verschwindend gering, daß man kaum darüber reden muss. Sowas ist natürlich auch immer sehr subjektiv. Man kann auch wieder seitenweise Diskussionen darüber führen, was der Einzelne nun genau unter Eigenschaften wie _schnell, steif, hart, straff_ etc. versteht. Die Biegekurve beider Ruten sah sehr ähnlich aus, beide haben eher durchgängige Aktionen, allerdings beide mit einer deutlichen Betonung auf die Spitze und einem hammer-Rückgrat. Ohne nachzumessen empfand ich die Spitze der VHF optisch als deutlich dicker, im Mittelteil war die SIII überraschenderweise sogar etwas dicker, über dem Vordergriff dann wiederum die VHF. 
Dennoch lassen ich mich dazu hinreissen meine absolut subjektive Empfindung in Worte zu fassen - unter Vorbehalt!
Für mich arbeiten beide Ruten in einem identischen WG-Bereich. ideal sind 7er bis 14er Bleiköpfe. Die obere Grenze an dem, was ich noch annähernd noch als "bequeme, glatte Köderführung" bezeichnen kann liegt so in etwa bei 40g (Kopf+Gufi). Ich empfand die VHF als eine Spur _härter_. Die SIII macht das imho durch ein etwas höheres Rückstellvermögen wett. Beim Anjiggen neigt sich die Spitze der SIII zunächst etwas mehr, kehrt aber auch schneller wieder in ihre Form zurück. Ein schwerer Shad ließ sich von mir mit der VHF weiter werfen, mit einem leichten Shad kam ich mit der SIII ein Stückchen weiter. Meiner Meinung nach liegt die VHF vielleicht etwas mehr den Freunden brettharter Brachial-Aktionen, die SIII geht dagegen etwas mehr in Richtung Feinfühligkeit und gibt etwas mehr Feedback. Was Hardbaits angeht, man kann sowohl mit der VHF als auch mit der SIII _mal_ nen Salmo Perch werfen. Die nehmen sich da nicht viel, bei der SIII kommt das Vibrieren aufgrund des dünneren Spitzendurchmessers etwas besser an. Die Wurfweite bei so nem Köder (8g Wobbler) ist bei beiden Ruten nun nicht unbedingt berauschend, aber oft ausreichend. Aber wie gesagt, das sind nur meine subjektive Empfindungen, jemand anders sieht das evtl. wiederum garnicht so. Fakt ist aber, daß es doch sehr schwer würde, sich zwischen einem dieser beiden Blanks zu entscheiden, denn sie sind einfach verdammt ähnlich.

Sehr gut gefallen hat mir allerdings auch die 75iger VT-Spin. Diese ist etwas nachgiebiger, klassischer in der Aktion und geht bei Belastung weiter rein als die "Prügel" VHF/SIII. Aber eine sehr schöne Aktion, sehr glatt und geschmeidig. Meiner Meinung nach ein Top-Blank für schwerere Shads, der sehr viel Spass verspricht. Und ich denke sie wäre auch etwas universeller einsetzbar als ne VHF oder SIII.

So und jetzt zerfleischt mich! :q


P.S: Wer Interesse an solchen Blanks wie der VHF/SIII hat, aber keine Ahnung, wie so was ungefähr aussieht: Einfach mal in den Laden gehen und z.B ne Shimano Fireblood oder Lesath in die Hand nehmen. Dann bekommt man schon ne ungefähre Ahnung, in welche Richtung die Reise geht.


----------



## Pikepauly (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Kai

Besser kann man es wirklich nicht beschreiben.
Die Unterschiede sind marginal und auch wenn man bei Handmade-Ruten natürlich auf einem sehr hohen Niveau diskutiert, ist es eigentlich egal welche der beiden Ruten man nimmt.

Mir wäre es zumindest egal, wenn ich eine bräuchte, würde ich die nehmen die günstiger ist.


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Mir wäre es zumindest egal, wenn ich eine bräuchte, würde ich die nehmen die günstiger ist.



Moin Gerrit!

Würde ich im Endeffekt auch. :q Von "Welten Unterschied" oder "Andere Liga" kann wirklich keine Rede sein. Aber ein Fehlkauf war's trotzdem nicht!


----------



## maesox (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly;2247249 
Mir wäre es zumindest egal schrieb:


> *Das sagt eigentlich alles!!!!#6#6#6*
> 
> *@Kai.....#6*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin, das ist ja endlich mal ein schöner neutraler Bericht und nicht nur so ein Hypothesengelaber.

Danke Kai!


----------



## Slotti (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Kai |wavey:#6

Ich denke auch ab einem gewissen Punkt sind die Unterschiede der Ruten marginal da sind es dann Nuancen warum man sich für die ein oder andere Rute entscheidet ich tu mich bei solchen Vergleichen auch immer schwer jede Rute fischt sich wieder etwas anders ohne eine andere großartig zu überragen. Von *besser* als kann eigentlich keine Rede sein höchstens von persönlich angenehmer als....

Interessant ist deiner Sichtweise zur VT, finde die geht leider oft nen bischen unter und dabei ist es eine wunderbare "runde" Rute.

Hat euch eigentlich nur noch ne CTS gefehlt dann wären die üblichen Verdächtigen vereint gewesen 

Grüße Mark


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Slotti,


wer weiß - vielleicht ist die CTS EST ja der "Gewinner" unter den Dreien...  #c

BTW, hast du schon mal nen CTS PAS begrabbelt? Wär der evtl. was für ne Pilkrute?


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Super! Danke für die Info! finds echt klasse, dass es endlich mal nen Vergleich gibt. 1 zu 1 direkt am Wasser! Spitze!
> Da kann man mal wieder sehen, dass so reine WG Angaben nicht wirklich was aussagen ... ist doch bei der SIII mit 60gr angegeben, oder?



Das ist richtig. Eigentlich stimmt er bei beiden nicht so recht. Der VHF ist ja mit 5-30g angegeben, da könnte man auch 5-40 draufschreiben, oder 20-50g oder 10-45... je nach Geschmack!  Naja, WG-Angaben taugen eben nicht viel. Auf ner Speedmaster XH steht 50-100g und die trifft eigentlich annähernd den gleichen Bereich wie die beiden verglichenen Highender, nur eben kleiner im Spektrum.

Noch was: die SIII ist imho keine "leichtere" 30iger VHF (im Sinne von Wurfgewicht), wer was für nen kleineren WG-bereich sucht sollte nen leichteren Blank wählen!


----------



## DRU (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern und Mittestern nur anschliessen.

Die blaue 30er VHF soll ja auch reel eher wie die 45er sein, sobald ich das hier richtig verfolgt habe und so ist diese auch einzuschätzen. Ein echter Vergleich wäre da mal wirklich sehr aufschlussreich. 
Der Tümpel in dem wir gefischt haben ist halt leider recht flach gewesen, jedoch liessen sich noch 5er Kopytos mit 21 Gramm doch wirklich gut fischen. Das stellt dann zwar auch schon die Obergrenze beim jiggen da, jedoch bedekenlos einsetzbar.
Nach meinem Geschmack kann man mit der Beiden bedenkenlos am Fluss fischen, es sei denn man mag es eher immer lieber etwas härter & straffer. Ja jetzt fehlt mir wirklich nur die CTS, dann weiss ich endlich was es werden wird:g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Den VHF Blau/Grau Vergleich müssen Stefan und ich auch mal hinbekommen. Wir wohnen nicht mal 20km auseinander, schaffen es aber irgendwie nie uns zu treffen|kopfkrat



Dann mach mal den Termin mit Leo klar...|supergri

Schön das ihr das mal direkt vergleichen konntet! #6

Ich denke auch das in dieser Liga die Ruten dann schon alle klasse sind, die kleinen Unterschiede sind dann eben für die persönlichen Vorlieben. Und ich finde ess gut, wenn es da mehr verschiedene zur Auswahl gibt, weil man dann eher den persönlich passenden Blank findet!

Schade ist eben nur, das man kaum Gelegenheit hat mal verschiedene dieser HE-Blanks direkt zu vergleichen... #c

Aber wenn wir uns bei CMW treffen werde ich diese Rute auch auf jeden Fall mal in die Hand nehmen, da bin ich schon gespannt! |rolleyes

CU Stefan


----------



## maesox (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Von daher geht eben nicht´s über selber "begrabbeln"!#c


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> PN diesbezüglich nicht erhalten? Sollte klargehen :vik:



Doch, aber ich dachte Leo ist nicht da? ;+




angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Man kann sich schon einen ersten Eindruck verschaffen. Das beste wär aber wenn man mal kurz rüber an den Main könnte um ein Paar Würfe zu machen. "Nur" mal so im Laden wedeln ist zumindest für mich nciht sooo aussagekräftig. Stehe da eher auf angewandte Erfahrungswerte #6



Am besten wäre das ganze dann noch mit Drill... :vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> "Nur" mal so im Laden wedeln ist zumindest für mich nciht sooo aussagekräftig. Stehe da eher auf angewandte Erfahrungswerte #6



*Zustimm*

Wobei man ja auch nicht außer Acht lassen darf, daß sich der Aufbau ja auch nicht unbedingt geringfügig auf das Verhalten der Rute auswirkt.

Gerrits VHF und meine SIII sind ja schon grundlegend anders aufgebaut, z.b hat er 7+1 Beringung, während meine ne minimalistische 5 +1 Beringung hat. Meine ist ja auch 10cm kürzer. Sie waren auch mit unterschiedlich großen Rollen Bestückt etc. Der "ultimative" Vergleich wären ja zwei Ruten mit annähernd gleichem Aufbau, gleichen Rollen, Schnur etc. aber unterschiedlichen Blanks. Aber das ist nun bei so viel versch. Geschmäckern sehr schwer in die Tat umzusetzen. |supergri Deswegen ist so ein Vergleich auch eher als Vergleich zwischen zwei fertigen Ruten als zwischen zwei Blanks anzusehen. Ich denke ein geschickter Rutenbauer weiß auch, wie man einen Blank über den Aufbau in bestimmten Eigenschaften verstärkt, abschwächt etc.

Bei der SIII kann man im Aufbau noch etwas variieren - es gibt den ungekürzten Blank in 2,70 und den in der Spitze gekürzten 2,60iger-Aufbau, der etwas härter ausfallen dürfte. Oder man macht es wie ich und lässt sich die 10cm nicht von der Spitze, sondern vom HT abnehmen. und bei der VHF kann man sich eben für die Graue oder die Blaue entscheiden. Kurzum: beide Blanks lassen noch sehr viel Raum für individuelle Wünsche und Anpassungen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Wohl war! Aber was will man machen? Sich 30 Blanks kaufen, damit man nach 10000 Tests einen mit dem  persönlich "besten" Aufbau fischen kann? #t



Manche machen das! |supergri

Naja, sich im Klaren werden was man will und Erfahrungswerte einholen, wie man das am besten umgesetzt bekommt. Wenn man nicht selbst baut, den Rutenbauer mit möglichst viel Daten füttern und ihm letztendlich vertrauen, daß er einen versteht und schon das Richtige draus macht. Aber wer bauen lässt, der wird sowieso nicht darum herum kommen, daß die Rute am Ende schon dem Stil des Rutenbauers entspricht. Denn wenn's denen schonmal grundlegend nicht passt, was man haben möchte, dann bauen sie es einem i.d.R auch nicht so. Was für mich - in der Materie auch nicht überaus bewandert - durchaus positiv ist.


----------



## taxel (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Stefan und Patrick,

wenn ihr eure 30-iger VHF vergleichen geht, würde ich mich mit meiner Spin Perfect gern anschließen.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Coole Sache!

Machen wir das am Main? Oder eventuell am Langener Waldsee? Da wollte ich mit Patrick am Tag nach dem CMW-Treffen hin...

CU Stefan


----------



## drehteufel (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> ...jedoch liessen sich noch 5er Kopytos mit 21 Gramm doch wirklich gut fischen. Das stellt dann zwar auch schon die Obergrenze beim jiggen da, jedoch bedekenlos einsetzbar....


 
5er Kopytos? 5 Zoll denke ich mal oder? Ansonsten wäre das eine lustige Kombo, 5cm-Kopyto und 21g-Kopf.
Beruhigt mich aber sehr, dass ich mit meinem bisherigen Favoriten VHF -45 für mein Köderspektrum nicht ganz verkehrt zu liegen scheine. Bekomme Mitte der Woche noch die CTS EST zugeschickt, zwar nur Blanks, aber immerhin kann man schonmal einen groben Eindruck bekommen, wie die sich im Vergleich zu den VHF-Blanks machen.

@DRU: Und dabei wollte ich Dir meine Special Shad für einen günstigen Kurs verkaufen...daraus wird wohl nichts. #c
Hat aber auch was Gutes. Die Griffform und -länge wird bei der Rute, die ich bauen lasse, auf jeden Fall genauso wie bei der Fox-Rute aussehen, von daher kann sie gut als Muster herhalten. Einzig die Griffdicke würde ich etwas höher wählen, vielleicht 25 oder 30mm statt 20 bei der Fox. So ein dünner Griff vermittelt schon ein gutes Gefühl, hätte ich vorher auch nicht gedacht...

@all: Ist die blaue 45er bei mad dann auch nochmal stärker als die normale graue? Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man den guten Mann erreichen kann? Ich versuche es seit ein paar Tagen erfolglos. Kann man ihm evtl. auch nur so einen schönen blauen Blank abkaufen?


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> 5er Kopytos? 5 Zoll denke ich mal oder? Ansonsten wäre das eine lustige Kombo, 5cm-Kopyto und 21g-Kopf.



Na, schau doch mal, was auf den 14cm Kopytos draufsteht!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Immer diese dämlichen Pseudos die hier auftauchen und dann bald wieder verschwinden. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man solchen Mitgliedern ohne Identität überhaupt antwortet und seine Zeit verschwendet, es sei denn, man kennt das Pseudo.


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Immer diese dämlichen Pseudos die hier auftauchen und dann bald wieder verschwinden. Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wieso man solchen Mitgliedern ohne Identität überhaupt antwortet und seine Zeit verschwendet, es sei denn, man kennt das Pseudo.



;+;+ verstehe das nicht ganz


----------



## Pikepauly (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das verstehe ich auch nicht.
Sind wir nicht alle irgendwie Pseudos?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nicht die, welche seit Jahren bekannt sind.
Ich bin auch schon oft genug drauf rein gefallen und habe mich zu langen und zeitaufwändigen Antworten hinreißen lassen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> um der verwechslungsgefahr mal vorzubeugen, wickedwalleye meint die 5er kopytos welche 12cm lang sind, die 6er kopytos mit 15cm sind schon deutlich dickere brocken...



Danke!

noch präziser gesagt meine ich die 5er kopytos, die 12cm lang sind aber überall als 14cm Kopytos verkauft werden. :q


----------



## drehteufel (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Okay, verstanden, mein "Lieblingskind" ist sowieso eher der Kopyto, wo "4" draufsteht, und der dürfte allemal mit der -45er ausgezeichnet fischbar sein...und wenn sich die Blanks der SSIII und der VHF so ähnlich sein sollen, gibt bei mir der Preis den Ausschlag. Ca. 100 Euro Preisdifferenz sind kein Pappenstiel. Dieses "Duell" hat die VHF schonmal für sich entschieden, bin mal gespannt, wie sich die CTS-Blanks dagegen behaupten. Und dann darf bald eine Rute für mich gebaut werden.
Trotzdem kann ich die angebliche Ähnlichkeit zwischen SSIII und VHF nicht ganz nachvollziehen, der VHF-Blank wirkt auf mich wesentlich härter in der Spitze und das liegt mir mehr.
aber vielleicht ist es auch ein ungleiches Duell fertige SSIII gegen VHF -45-Blank...|kopfkrat


----------



## DRU (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@drehteufel: klar hast Du recht, die Ruten an sich sind sehr unterschiedlich. Die VHF ist im Rückgrat doch schon wesentlich steifer und leider hatten wir keinen Drill Vergleich. Jedoch werden die Aktionskurven schon recht unterschiedlich sein. Das Köderspektrum und die Köderführung überschneiden sich jedoch und das ist trotz der unterschiedlich dicken Spitzen das Erstaunliche gewesen. Wir 3 konnten in den Punkten echt keine Signifikanten Unterschiede bemerken, wobei man wie gesagt hinzu fügen muss, dass das Gewässer nicht tiefer als 2m war. Wobei ich das Schwanzwedeln beim anjiggen an der VHF noch deutlicherer gefühlt habe als bei der SSIII, aber das sind alles halt nur Nuancen. Beide sind vom Wurfverhalten auch ganz anders, die SSIII läd sich mehr auf, jedoch hatte das bis auf die 5er Kopyto Combo keinen Einfluss auf unsere erzielten Wurfweiten. Das lag der härteren VHF doch besser.


----------



## Slotti (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht.
> Sind wir nicht alle irgendwie Pseudos?



du meinst doch sicher Psychos oder??? :vik::vik:


----------



## drehteufel (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> ...Wobei ich das Schwanzwedeln beim anjiggen an der VHF noch deutlicherer gefühlt habe als bei der SSIII, aber das sind alles halt nur Nuancen.


 

Aber genau das sind die Nuancen, die eine, meine Handmade von einer normalen Stangenrute unterscheiden sollen.
Und wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin, hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Zanderspinnrute, bei der ich das Schwanzwedeln eines 4er Kopytos beim Anlupfen in 40m Entfernung gespürt habe. Das kann die Special Shad nicht und konnte auch meine Antares AX H nicht. Oder ich habe es nicht gefühlt. Nur daran kann es eigentlich nicht liegen, da meine beiden St. Croix-Schmuckstücke fürs leichte mir sehr wohl das Schwanzwedeln eines 2''-Kopytos vermitteln und das unglaublich deutlich und richtig fühlbar.
Mir wurde letztens erzählt, dass die Schwanzbewegungen eines 4er Kopytos an manchen Ruten sogar während der Absinkphase des Köders nach dem Anlupfen spürbar sei...das klingt für mich alles ziemlich...naja, tollkühn...


----------



## drehteufel (3. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hab schon geahnt, dass sowas jetzt kommt.#h
Ich melde trotzdem Zweifel an, dass das Schwanzwedeln eines 4er Kopyto Classic beim Absinken zwischen den einzelnen Zupfern, die bei mir manchmal nur 30-50cm betragen, spürbar ist. Man kann das ja auch nicht als Schwanzwedeln bezeichnen sondern eher als zu-Boden-taumeln.
Andererseits, die St. Croix können das bei 2''-Kopytos, warum sollen andere Ruten das nicht auch können. Allerdings spielen die St. Croix in einer anderen Liga als z.B. eine Shimano Antares, was z.B. Schnellkraft und Leichtigkeit betrifft. Nur eben einige WG-Klassen tiefer.
Zum Zanderfischen verwende ich 6kg Stroft GTP, zu dick ist die sicher nicht. Genug Gefühl habe ich (hoffentlich) auch, habe in diesem Herbst bereits 3 ü90-Zander gefangen, deren Bisse habe ich deutlich gespürt, auch die der anderen Zander...


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Wobei ich das Schwanzwedeln beim anjiggen an der VHF noch deutlicherer gefühlt habe als bei der SSIII, aber das sind alles halt nur Nuancen. Beide sind vom Wurfverhalten auch ganz anders, die SSIII läd sich mehr auf, jedoch hatte das bis auf die 5er Kopyto Combo keinen Einfluss auf unsere erzielten Wurfweiten. Das lag der härteren VHF doch besser.





drehteufel schrieb:


> Aber genau das sind die Nuancen, die eine, meine Handmade von einer normalen Stangenrute unterscheiden sollen.


*
Nein, DAS sind die Nuancen, die eben völlig subjektiv gesehen werden können.* |supergri|supergri|supergri
Ich fand da nämlich die SIII einen Ticken feinfühliger. Und mein lieber David: so völlig unterschiedlich können die Aktionskurven auch im Drill garnicht sein, wenn man sich beide Blanks genau anschaut sind die schon sehr ähnlich verteilt. Die Aktionstypen sind identisch. Im Rückgrat haben sie auch beide viel Wumms, ich glaube das kann keine für sich entscheiden, ich fand die VHF hinten nicht wesentlich steifer und die SIII läd sich im Wurf auch nicht besser auf. So MEINE Empfindung. Wie man sieht - da wird man sich nicht einig, weil es eben doch sehr subjektiv ist. Von den Erzählungen her im Board hätte ich mir die VHF z.B wesentlich brettiger vorgestellt, was mir nun nicht unbedingt gefallen hätte. Gerade im Wurfverhalten konnte ich wiederum nur sehr wenig Unterschied ausmachen, ich fand sogar, daß sich die VHF ganz schön auflädt und mächtig abfeuert. Man muss immer aufpassen, wenn man hier Sachen als Tatsache darstellt. Der nächste der die beiden Ruten fischt wird dann sagen "alles Schwachsinn, was die da zusammenfaseln". :q 

Unaufgebaute Blanks sind ein schlechter Vergleich @drehteufel und die Schnellkraft in der dünnen Spitze ist schon enorm. Du hättest mal 18g Köpfe damit fischen sollen, da staunt man schon, was in so einer dünnen Spitze stecken kann. Das wird sich wohl bei der CTS EST ähnlich verhalten, so wie sich das bisher gelesen hat jedenfalls. Auf diesen Blank bin ich echt gespannt!


----------



## DRU (4. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> *
> Nein, DAS sind die Nuancen, die eben völlig subjektiv gesehen werden können.*



Genau#6

Aber ob die Aktionen beider Blanks wirklich so ähnlich sind, das werden wir so nicht ermitteln können.:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Genau#6
> 
> Aber ob die Aktionen beider Blanks wirklich so ähnlich sind, das werden wir so nicht ermitteln können.:q



|kopfkrat

Versteh ich jetzt nicht, aber gut. Wie gesagt, die Aktionstypen sind identisch. Wir hatten da zwei Ruten, die sich wie Brüder verhielten und - unabhängig vom WG - noch die Tactilus und die VT, die beide einen gänzlichen anderen Aktionstypus haben. Da kann man schon einiges dran festmachen. Sicher gibt es da feine Unterschiede, wann sich welcher Rutenteil bei welcher Belastung (Köder/fisch) wie weit durchbiegt, aber so groß werden die Unterschiede nicht sein, weil die Blanks eben sehr ähnlich konzipiert sind.

Ich weiss nicht, was du noch groß erwartest - daß sich eine dieser beiden Wuchtbrummen im Drill von nem 50iger Zander biegt wie ne Forellenrute ist eher unwarscheinlich :q

Bedenke, daß die SIII im Mittelteil auch nicht gerade dünn ist.


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Leute, warum die Aufregung?

Wir bewegen uns hier in einem Bereich der nur noch über subjektive Wahrnehmung bestimmt wird. Ich pers kan für mich zB sagen das die VHF45 besser ist als die TP von PB wen man damit in dem Arbeitsspekturm der 45er bleibt, ist aber meine reine subjektive Meinung. Es wird sicher jemand genau das Gegenteil behaupten und er wird damit auch Recht haben da es seine subjektive Meinung ist.

Fakt ist doch das hier nur noch das Gefühl was der jenige der die Rute fischt hat bzw was er an Rückmeldung durch die Rute kriegt, ich zB muß zwangsweise auf eine Rute zurückgreifen die eben viel Gefühl zurückgibt da ich durch einen Sportunfall einiges an der Sensibilität in meiner rechten Hand eingebüßt habe. Ich habe einen Kumpel mal meine VHF probefischen lassen, der kam entsetzt zurück und sagte das ihm das schon zu Viel Rückmeldung war und er dadurch etwas überfordert gewesen ist.


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Wir bewegen uns hier in einem Bereich der nur noch über subjektive Wahrnehmung bestimmt wird.



|good:

Aber das ist ja genau mein Reden!!!

Ich tu mich nur damit schwer, wenn man sagt die VHF oder SIII oder was auch immer _ist _härter. _Ich empfand_ die VHF als eine Spur härter aber auch ein wenig träger, zumindest in der Spitze. Aber was versteht man schon unter hart? Es ist nur das Problem, daß sich manch Einer hier ne Rute aufgrund solcher Einschätzungen kauft ohne sie sich vorher anzuschauen (machen ne Menge Leute und ja, ich habe es auch gemacht ohne mir das Ding vorher anzuschauen! ist bei Japan-Importen ja oft nicht anders, zumindest konnte ich den SIII-Blank aufgrund der geringen Verbreitung und der Entfernung zu CMW weiß gott nicht vorher testen).

Aber klar zu ersehen war einfach, gleicher Aktionstypus, gleiche Eignung für die Angelart, gleicher WG-Einsatzbereich.

Nebenbei soll man nicht glauben, daß solche sogn. HE-Blanks allem völlig überlegen ist, was man auf dem Markt von der Stange kaufen kann. Ne Lesath wurde genannt. Muss man sich mal angucken und beurteilen ob der Blank nun so viel schlechter ist als ein VHF/SIII/CTS EST oder was auch immer Blank (wir reden nicht vom Aufbau), oder der einem nicht gar sogar besser gefällt! Das geht alles schon irgendwie in die gleiche Richtung und ist am Ende dann doch ne Frage des individuellen Geschmacks und der subjektiven Empfindung.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das geht alles schon irgendwie in die gleiche Richtung und ist am Ende dann doch ne Frage des individuellen Geschmacks und der subjektiven Empfindung.



Genau so!

Ich finde es halt gut das meine VHF so aufgebaut ist wie es mir gefällt, aber wenn beispielsweise der Lesath-Blankso aufgebaut wäre würde er mir mit Sicherheit auch nicht schlecht gefallen...


----------



## drehteufel (4. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ...Ich habe einen Kumpel mal meine VHF probefischen lassen, der kam entsetzt zurück und sagte das ihm das schon zu Viel Rückmeldung war und er dadurch etwas überfordert gewesen ist.


 
Genau so eine Rute suche ich. :l


----------



## Hooked (4. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mal was Objektives.
VHF 30g WG
SIII 60g WG
Oder?
Ich habe die 30er zwar noch nicht gefischt und die SIII schon garnicht. Aber der Vergleich hinkt doch wohl gewaltig. Auch wenn die Blaue kräftiger sein soll als die normale 30er. 
Das die SIII angeblich ein höheres Rückstellvermögen hat, ist wahrscheinlich so. Das WG ist aber auch doppelt so hoch. (...ja, ich weis das die Angaben trügen können - trotzdem).
Wäre mal auf einen Vergleich mit der 75er gespannt. Deren WG scheint ja nicht viel höher zu sein, nach dem was man hier so liest. Bei mir ist bei der 75er jedenfalls bei 15cm Gummi Schluss. Bis evtl. max.18cm auch noch, aber nur mit leichten Köpfen.
Alles andere lässt sich nicht mehr vernünftig fischen.


----------



## Pikepauly (4. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Hooked
Das ideale WG beider Ruten liegt bei 10 bis 45 Gramm.
Punkt aus basta.
Wir haben das Sonntag  2 Stunden ausprobiert und hatten auch schwerere Ruten da.
Ne Tactilus und ne VT 75 Gramm.


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Mal was Objektives.
> VHF 30g WG
> SIII 60g WG
> Oder?
> Ich habe die 30er zwar noch nicht gefischt und die SIII schon garnicht. Aber der Vergleich hinkt doch wohl gewaltig.



Der Vergleich hinkt überhaupt nicht, weiß ja nicht wie du das siehst, aber ich hab KEINE Rute, bei der die WG-Angabe wirklich passt, das muss man schon selbst rausfinden, was man damit gescheit werfen und führen kann. Da kannst du auch gern mal andere Ruten wie die Blechpeitsche austesten -100g WG, oder die Speedmaster XH (50-100g), oder die Damokles 30-80gr und dort jeweils mal den höheren WG-Wert dranhängen und gucken ob's passt! 

Wer Ruten nach WG-Angaben kauft, der kauft sich auch Schnüre nach Durchmesserangaben.



Hooked schrieb:


> Das die SIII angeblich ein höheres Rückstellvermögen hat, ist wahrscheinlich so.



Guck es dir bei Interesse lieber selbst mal an und verlass dich da nicht auf meine Aussagen. :q


----------



## maesox (5. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wer Ruten nach WG-Angaben kauft, der kauft sich auch Schnüre nach Durchmesserangaben.


 



*Das triffts auf den Punkt!!!!#6*


----------



## Pikepauly (5. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Angelspezi 82

Das geht prima mit Benzin.


----------



## serge7 (5. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Jungs, tut mir doch mal bitte den Gefallen und schaut kurz in meinen Trööt. Ich denke daß der eine oder andere von Euch da ganz gut helfen könnte...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140369


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich verfolge den Thread ja immer mit Spannung, finde es aber schade, dass hier im Wesentlichen von Gufiruten die Rede ist.

Liegt das daran, dass das einer der wenigen Bereiche ist in denen überhaupt spezialisiert wird?


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich verfolge den Thread ja immer mit Spannung, finde es aber schade, dass hier im Wesentlichen von Gufiruten die Rede ist.
> 
> Liegt das daran, dass das einer der wenigen Bereiche ist in denen überhaupt spezialisiert wird?



Moin Uli,

liegt vielleicht auch daran, daß diese Angelart hohe Ansprüche an die Rute stellt, oder die dafür benötigten Eigenschaften (Steif, Schnell, feine Übertragung) irgendwie teurer in der Produktion sind #c
Jedenfalls bedienen diese hochgezüchteten Blanks diese Anforderung einfach besser als ein großer Teil des Materials von der Stange. Wer da eine ähnliche Leistung möchte muß z.B für ne Fireblood eben tief in die Tasche greifen - deswegen lohnt sich schon wieder ne Handgebaute - und weil es sich lohnt machen es wohl auch so viele.

Man kann ja einigermaßen taugliche Ruten für jede erdenkliche Angelart und Zielfisch für 40, 50 Euro kaufen. Aber find für den Preis mal ne Rute, die für's Gummiangeln einigermaßen taugt. Die die was taugen fangen meist bei 80 Euro an und die sind dann so brettig und "spitzig" in der Aktion, daß das Drillen damit keinen Spass macht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jep, das ist mir schon klar. Nur würde ich von Zeit zu Zeit beispielsweise mal gerne was über die "neue" Interceptor, die Wizard oder leichte long-range Cts-Blanks lesen.

Ich weiß ja, das es Leute gibt, die sowas fischen und ein Vergleich mit z.B, meiner XST, den fände ich schon spannend.

Bei meiner XST ist es z.B. interessant, das ich meine Art und Weise Rute und Rolle abzustimmen komplett umstellen mußte um wieder erfolgreich zu sein.

Anfangs war ich völlig verblüfft, wieviele Fischkontakte ich auf einmal "erspüren" konnte und wie wenige ich davon verwerten durfte...

Mittlerweile hat die Rute in einem Jahr gute 30 Fische gebracht und konnte sich auch im Kampf mit größeren Dorschen bewähren.


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Uli: Das ist mir schon klar, daß dir das schon klar ist.


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hätte mir klar sein müssen, dass dir klar ist, dass mir das klar ist.


Ich sehe das im übrigen genauso wie du. Auch in meinem bevorzugten Angelbereich müßte man für die gleiche Performance schon zur Lesath greifen. Sowas zu kaufen, ist ja im Prinzip auch einfacher als eine HM zu nehmen.


----------



## Slotti (5. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist halt schwierig denke die Gufi Ruten sind vielfältiger vertreten und jeder meint das extra quentchen Gefühl zu finden, wohingegen das Mefoangeln oder Meforuten doch eher Küstenspezifisch ist und es da einfach im Verhältnis weniger Leute sind die sowas fischen. Eventuell traut sich der ein oder andere aufgrund des teilweise recht ruppig verlaufenden Threads hier gar nichts zu posten, was natürlich schade wäre.

Ich fände zb ein Unterforum : "Erfahrungsberichte" recht interessant so könnte jeder interessierte Handmade Besitzer ein bischen was zu seiner Rute zum besten geben und es entwickelt sich im laufe der Zeit eine kleine Datenbank mit nützlichen Infos. Im eigentlichen Thread gibts sowas zwar auch aber es geht mit der Zeit unter.

Allerdings würde sowas in der Praxis sicher den Rahmen sprengen und wohl kaum wirklich aussagekräftig werden weil alles sehr subjektiv ablaufen würde.

|wavey:Slotti


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Eventuell traut sich der ein oder andere aufgrund des teilweise recht ruppig verlaufenden Threads hier gar nichts zu posten, was natürlich schade wäre.



Da stimme ich dir absolut zu. Es ist z.B. schade, dass Margeaux sich hier so doof anmaulen lassen mußte und sich leider nicht mehr geäußert hat. Schade aber verständlich. Meine Kritik soll auch nicht falsch verstanden werden, ich finde den Gufiteil sehr interessant und informativ, vor allem bei so objektiven Direktvergleichen, wie ihn Kai uns beschrieben hat. Nur ist es natürlich so, das man schon sagen könnte, das zur VHF alles gesagt ist, nur noch nicht von jedem.

Sollte eigentlich auch mehr eine Ermunterung sein, das Thema wieder mehr zu öffnen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich bin da auch interessiert! #6

Ne Handmade-Gufirute hab ich ja schon.

Wenn also jemand was zu Handmade Forellenspinnen, Mefopeitschen, Twitchen, Jerken, vielleicht sogar Pilkruten :q und geeigneten Blanks dafür sagen kann wird das mit größtem Interesse verfolgt!


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wieso bist du eigentlich am WE nicht dabei?


----------



## Bellyboater (6. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wo ihr gerade fast beim Thema seid, ich möchte mir nun auch mal eine Spinrute für die Küste aufbauen. Ich hab mich zumindest bei den Rutenbauern auf den Seiten schon mal umgeguckt und evtl schon einen Blank gefunden.
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...0&CatId=318&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
Ich meine den 9'6" mit einem angegebenem WG von 5-30g. Kann mir einer von euch da was zu sagen?
Da das mein 1. Spinrutenaufbau ist (hab bis jetzt 1 Fliegenflitze aufgebaut), möchte ich eigentlich auch nicht all zu viel ausgeben. Bekomm ich für 50€ schon einen vernünftigen Ringsatz?

Schönen Gruß
Gunnar


----------



## Chrizzi (6. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Frag mal lieber was das für ein Blank ist und guck auf der Batson Homepage... CMW gibt da wohl gerne andere WG an die wohl gehen, aber zum gnadenlosen durchziehen nicht geeignet sind. Uli kann was dazu sagen - er hat ja eine XST 96 ML.


----------



## Pikepauly (6. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Bellyboater

Für 50 Taler kriegst Du locker nen Fuji-SIC Ringsatz.


----------



## Pikepauly (6. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Wicked Walley

Moin Kai!

Die Krönung der Dekadenz wäre ja ne Handmade Rute fürs Bellyboot.
Ich kenn da einen, der 2 Stück zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester baut.


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die Krönung der Dekadenz wäre ja ne Handmade Rute fürs Bellyboot.
> Ich kenn da einen, der 2 Stück zwischen Weihnachten und Sylvester baut.



*grins* und dann auch noch gleich zwei... :q


----------



## Bellyboater (6. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Frag mal lieber was das für ein Blank ist und guck auf der Batson Homepage... CMW gibt da wohl gerne andere WG an die wohl gehen, aber zum gnadenlosen durchziehen nicht geeignet sind. Uli kann was dazu sagen - er hat ja eine XST 96 ML.



Da steht was von lineWT = 4-10lb und blankWT = 2,28oz. Wie rechne ich das dann um?
Seh ich das richtig, das eine moderate Aktion eine mittelmäßige ist? Die dürfte doch dann ganz gut passen zur Mefoangelei, oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## drehteufel (6. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

1oz = 28,35g


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

die Aktionstypen sind auf Seite 23 vom CMW-Katalog dargestellt.


----------



## Pikepauly (6. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Naja natürlich ist nur eine für mich.

Eine Gatti und eine St. Croix.
Die Gatti mit Titan Ringsatz.


----------



## fluefiske (6. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Bellyboater !
Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt über das gute Preis/Leistungsverhältnis von Batson und auch PacBay.Da hast Du eine gute Wahl getroffen.Bei der WG.-Angabe würde ich mich auf die Rutenbauerangaben verlassen,die sind eher praxisnah.Bei den Ringabständen kannst Du nach den Herstellervorschlägen gehen.Bei dieser recht filigranen Rute würde ich mit einem 25er Leitring 2-Steg beginnen,die anderen als 1-Steg.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Hooked (6. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@WickedWalleye und PikePauli
Ich nehme Euch das mit dem relativ gleichen Köder-Spektrum einfach mal ab.
Eins noch:
Mich wundert es nur, das Ihr bzw. WW da noch ne SpeedMaster XH mit ins Spiel bringt, die auch den selben Bereich abdecken soll. 
Mit der Speedy kann man doch eigentlich größere Köder fischen, oder?
Die ist doch eigentlich näher an einer 75er. 
Mich würde interessieren wie Ihr das so seht?


----------



## Pikepauly (6. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Hooked
Die Speedmaster XH kann mehr.
Knapp 80 Gramm max. würde ich sagen.
Die VHF 30 und SS 3 würde ich auf max. 50 Gramm einstufen.


----------



## Hooked (6. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Alles klar!
Danke Pauly.
Habe gerade den RST-Trööt entdeckt. Da gehts ja zum Teil auch um das Thema.

Kannst Du mir noch sagen, ob eine Antares-AX H ungefähr ins selbe Schema passt?


----------



## drehteufel (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo, nachdem ich gestern zwei CTS EST-Blanks zugeschickt bekommen habe (WG 30-60g und 45-90g), konnte ich den direkten "Quervergleich" zwischen Harrison und CTS durchführen. Die Testkandidaten waren Harrsion VHF 15-45g und die beiden CTS. Die 75er VHF war von vornherein raus, da für meine Zwecke zu kräftig. "Referenzrute" war meine bislang verwendete Fox Special Shad in 2,70, die sich dem Test ebenfalls unterziehen musste.

Test: ca. 1m Schnur an den Spitzenring, daran einen 4"-Kopyto mit 14g-Kopf, später mit 18g und 21g.
GuFi auf dem Linoleum-Bodenbelag langsam langgezogen, der Gummi blieb immer wieder am Bodenbelag hängen, rubbelte und simulierte somit etwas den Wasserwiderstand und Grundkontakt, vollführte sogar leichte Sprünge. Das Ziehen über den Boden habe ich mit verschiedenen Geschwindigkeiten durchgeführt.

Kurzfazit: Die 30-60g CTS scheint mir für meine Zwecke etwas unterdimensioniert, optimaler Köder hier meiner Meinung nach 10cm Gufi mit Köpfen bis 14g. Der Blank ist sehr leicht und sehr dünn, richtig filigran. 

Die 90er CST ist etwas kräftiger als die 45er VHF und wirkt dabei irgendwie spritziger, aber bei der VHF ist die Rückmeldung jeder Bewegung, jedes noch so kleinen "Hängenbleibens" des Gummis am Boden einfach sensationell. Dort ist sie für meinen Geschmack besser als die CTS, nicht viel, aber doch spürbar. Die kann das auch sehr gut, aber eben nicht ganz so spitzenmäßig wie die VHF.
Mein Köderspektrum (Gufi 10cm, Köpfe bis 21g, Stillwasser) passt m. M. nach für beide ziemlich gut. Die Blanks ähneln sich vom möglichen WG, die CTS kann wohl etwas mehr ab, angegebene 90g halte ich aber für völlig übertrieben.
Gewicht der Blanks ist gleich, 88 (CTS) zu 90g (VHF), der 30-60g CTS wog glaub ich 68g.
Rückgrat haben alle reichlich, große Fische sollten kein Problem darstellen, kleinere werden wohl trotzdem fühlbar sein und nicht beim Anhieb aus dem Wasser katapultiert.|supergri

Zum Vergleich: mit meiner "Referenzrute" Special Shad konnte ich dieses Rubbeln des Gummis auf dem Linoleum kaum spüren, dafür bog sich die Spitze viel zu sehr und fängt mir die schönen Köderimpulse ab, einfach schlecht im Vergleich zu VHF und CTS.#d
Da kann man wirklich von Welten sprechen, die zwischen VHF/CTS-EST und der Special Shad liegen.

Meine Wahl wird entweder die VHF -45g oder die CTS -90g , absolut sicher bin ich mir noch nicht #c, die etwas bessere Rückmeldung verschafft der VHF jedoch einen leichten Vorteil. Der CTS-Blank punktet mit Leichtigkeit, viel Power und Spritzigkeit.


----------



## drehteufel (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Alles klar!
> Danke Pauly.
> Habe gerade den RST-Trööt entdeckt. Da gehts ja zum Teil auch um das Thema.
> 
> Kannst Du mir noch sagen, ob eine Antares-AX H ungefähr ins selbe Schema passt?


 
Die hatte ich bis vor kurzem, kein Vergleich zu VHF -45g und CTS -90g. Die sind wesentlich härter.


----------



## maesox (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sehr nett dein Vergleich!!!#6

In deinem Fall würde ich zur 45er VHF greifen!!!!



TL
Matze


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Da kann man wirklich von Welten sprechen, die zwischen VHF/CTS-EST und der Special Shad liegen.



Moin drehteufel!

Danke für den Bericht! #6

Das  die Special Shad da weniger gut abschneidet ist klar. Das ist ne reine Spitzenaktion vs. Ne spitzenlastige, progressive Med-Fast-Action. So ne Spitzenaktionsrute ist eben schnell Überlastet, da hilft das ganze Steife Rückgrat nix. Bei der VHF/CTS arbeitet der Mittelteil eben bei Bedarf viel besser mit!

Mich würde mal interessieren wie bei der VHF und CTS die Biegekurve beim Liften von ~1Kg aussieht - da die VHF doch am HT sehr dick und hart ist, angebl. im Gegensatz zur CTS...


----------



## Slotti (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Die 90er CST ist etwas kräftiger als die 45er VHF




damit meinst du aber die Blankbeschaffenheit und nicht die Blankstärke in Form von Durchmesser oder? also quasi etwas straffer.



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider konnte ich am WE nur ein paar Würfe machen, so dass keine tieferen Eindrücke entstehen konnten. Habe an diesem WE jedoch nochmal Gelegenheit, die Rute auszuprobieren und werde das auch ausgiebig tun.
> Soviel vorweg: Nach den paar gemachten Würfen inkl. Führen und 'Fühlen'eines 4" Kopyto Classic mit 14g-Bananenkopf würde ich die rund 270 Euro Mehrpreis gegenüber meiner jetzigen Spinnrute wohl nicht ausgeben. Die SSIII ist etwas straffer, der Quantensprung ist jedoch ausgeblieben, wie erwartet kann man sagen. Wurfweite zu meiner jetzigen Rute identisch, Ködergefühl bis jetzt auch, l



Du hattest doch auch eine Spin System zum test oder? und die konnte auch im Vergleich zu der VHF oder der CTS nicht mithalten?

Kenn die SS Ruten ja (noch) nicht aber wundern würds mich schon wenn die ne Liga drunter spielen sollten.

#hSlotti


----------



## drehteufel (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Moin drehteufel!
> 
> Mich würde mal interessieren wie bei der VHF und CTS die Biegekurve beim Liften von ~1Kg aussieht - da die VHF doch am HT sehr dick und hart ist, angebl. im Gegensatz zur CTS...


 
Das werde ich am WE testen und wenn ich eine Digicam auftreiben kann, auch fotografieren. Ne Colaflasche oder so als Gewicht müsste sich auch finden lassen...
Falls keine Kamera zur Hand ist, werde ich die ergebnisse so gut wie möglich beschreiben.


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Slotti: das kann ich auch noch nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.



> Da kann man wirklich von Welten sprechen, die zwischen VHF/CTS-EST und der Special Shad liegen.





> Die SSIII ist etwas straffer, der Quantensprung ist jedoch ausgeblieben, wie erwartet kann man sagen. Wurfweite zu meiner jetzigen Rute identisch, Ködergefühl bis jetzt auch


In Punkto Ködergefühl gefiel mir die SIII eine Spur besser, als die VHF. Aber so unterschiedlich können Empfindungen sein, ich glaub David fand da die VHF besser. Wenn die SIII vergleichbar wär mit ner 100 Euro Rute von der Stange hätt ich sie mir nicht gekauft, wobei ich die Fox nicht kenne. #c


----------



## drehteufel (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> damit meinst du aber die Blankbeschaffenheit und nicht die Blankstärke in Form von Durchmesser oder? also quasi etwas straffer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, ich meine etwas straffere Blankbeschaffenheit.

Die SS hat mich eben einfach nicht restlos überzeugt, vielleicht habe ich auch noch zu wenig damit gefischt.
Wenn ich mir aber sowohl CTS als auch VHF anschaue, dann springt da der Funke irgendwie über, keine Ahnung, wie ich das beschreiben soll.
Vorbehaltlich natürlich der Tatsache, dass ich nur die Blanks mit Spitzenring habe. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die Begeisterung dann bei einer fertig aufgebauten Rute weg sein soll oder schwächer wird.


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wie ist das @Slotti, kommen die fertig aufgebauten Ruten nicht viel weicher rüber als rohe Blanks? #c

Man könnte auch ma klären was der Einzelne nun genau meint.

Für mich war bisher immer steif=hart, straff=hohes Rückstellvermögen... 		

Mit "Schnell" tu ich mich schwer, weil das bei den Amis wiederum nur die Aktion bezeichnet und nix über das Rückstellvermögen aussagt (XFast, Fast, Med-Fast etc.).


----------



## drehteufel (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wie ist das @Slotti, kommen die fertig aufgebauten Ruten nicht viel weicher rüber als rohe Blanks? #c


 
Genau diese Frage habe ich einem professionellen Rutenbauer gestern auch nochmal gestellt. Seine klare Antwort: NEIN!
Im Gegenteil, wenn ich mich recht entsinne meinte er sogar, dass bei Verwendung von 2-Steg-Ringen der Blank eher steifer und unnachgiebiger wird, was die Biegung betrifft.


----------



## Slotti (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

viel würd ich jetzt nicht sagen aber es macht schon was aus, fühlt sich halt wieder anders an. Kommt auch auf Ringzahl, Ringmodell (Einsteg oder Zweisteg) sowie Wicklungslänge und Lackdicke an.

Man merkt es aber schon, für jemandem der nicht selbst baut und sich in etwa ein Bild davon machen kann in welche Richtung der Blank gehen könnte ist es in jedem Fall besser eine fertige Rute zu schwingen.

#hSlotti


----------



## drehteufel (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Für mich als Rutenbau-Laien ist es schwer vorstellbar, dass zwei Blanks, die ich nackt vor mir habe und von denen ich einen als straffer identifiziere, ihre Eigenschaften als fertige Rute noch so deutlich verändern, dass plötzlich der andere straffer sein soll.
Bei identischem Aufbau meine ich natürlich. Pauschal würde ich da mal behaupten, das geht nicht. Und ich behaupte weiterhin, dass nach dem (identischen) Aufbau der straffere Blank auch die straffere Rute ist.
Klar wäre es besser, die fertige Rute zu haben, nur leider geht das in meinem Fall nicht und ich muss eben so versuchen herauszufinden, was meinen Anforderungen am nächsten kommt...das geht eben nur über den Blank.


----------



## Slotti (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Für mich als Rutenbau-Laien ist es schwer vorstellbar, dass zwei Blanks, die ich nackt vor mir habe und von denen ich einen als straffer identifiziere, ihre Eigenschaften als fertige Rute noch so deutlich verändern, dass plötzlich der andere straffer sein soll.
> Bei identischem Aufbau meine ich natürlich. Pauschal würde ich da mal behaupten, das geht nicht. Und ich behaupte weiterhin, dass nach dem (identischen) Aufbau der straffere Blank auch die straffere Rute ist.




das stimmt auch so.

Nach meinem empfinden werden sie schon etwas weicher und auch etwas langsamer (zappeln etwas mehr nach)

@WW für mich war/ist das etwas anders zumindest meine ich das so wenn ich davon spreche.

steif/straff zb beim anlupfen des Köders beim Jiggen biegt sich eine steifere/straffere Rute nicht so weit durch wie eine weichere.

Bei schnelligkeit meine ich wie der Blank zb beim Trockenschwingen zurückstellt , steht er sofort ist er schnell also zb x-fast, zappelt er nach gehts mit der schnelligkeit nach unten.

Ich habe hier zb nen St.Croix Blank liegen den ich mir als DS Rute aufbauen will 7,6` Spitze 1,5mm auch eher weich/sensibel trotzdem ist der Blank mit X-Fast angegeben was auch stimmt , beim trockenschwingen schläg er zwar weit aus stellt aber sehr schnell zurück und steht anschließend.

Deswegen mag ich es bei der Gummifischerei auch lieber etwas härter bzw fische ehe am unteren WG der Rute was sich natürlich auch noch gut werfen lassen muß. Ich mag es lieber wenn die rute zb beim jiggen nicht so sehr einknickt sondern den Köder leichter lupft, fühlt sich für mich direkter und besser kontrollierbar an, genauso ist es beim Anschlag, eine Rute die zb am oberen WG gefischt wird geht bei einem kräftigen Anschlag schon ein Stück ins Rückrat bis dieser durchkommt die schnelligkeit der Spitze kann sich unter Umständen gar nicht richtig entfalten , wohingegen ich mit einem am unteren oder für meine Begriffe idealen Ködergewicht trocken direkt und besser kontrollierbar anschlagen kann.

Ist aber auch wieder subjektiv , ein anderer Angler hat wieder andere vorlieben.

#hSlotti


----------



## drehteufel (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> das stimmt auch so.
> 
> 
> Deswegen mag ich es bei der Gummifischerei auch lieber etwas härter bzw fische ehe am unteren WG der Rute was sich natürlich auch noch gut werfen lassen muß. Ich mag es lieber wenn die rute zb beim jiggen nicht so sehr einknickt sondern den Köder leichter lupft, fühlt sich für mich direkter und besser kontrollierbar an, genauso ist es beim Anschlag, eine Rute die zb am oberen WG gefischt wird geht bei einem kräftigen Anschlag schon ein Stück ins Rückrat bis dieser durchkommt die schnelligkeit der Spitze kann sich unter Umständen gar nicht richtig entfalten , wohingegen ich mit einem am unteren oder für meine Begriffe idealen Ködergewicht trocken direkt und besser kontrollierbar anschlagen kann.
> ...


 
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum Du mir quasi händeringend die CTS 45-90g empfiehlst ...weil die genau diese Anforderungen erfüllt.
Du meintest ja auch, dass die 45er VHF mit 21 schon leicht überladen wirkt...das gibt mir dann doch zu denken, weil 21g auf jeden Fall zum Einsatz kommen und ich eben nicht will, dass sich dieses "Überladensein" einstellt.
Rutenwahl ist echte Quälerei...


----------



## Slotti (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hehe

jepp aber unterscheidet sich wie gesagt auch stark von Angelstil und persönlichen vorlieben , ich finde halt eine Rute mit schneller Spitze sollte man WG-mäßig nicht so weit "überladen" das die Schnellkraft quasi im Anschlag verpufft.


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich fische lieber zu leicht als zu schwer.

Zu schwer bedeutet kaum Kontakt zum Köder, zu leicht bedeutet nur ne etwas trägere Reaktion...

Wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, daß meine Rute mit nem 21g Kopf definitiv nicht überlastet ist. Es liegt einfach nicht mehr im absoluten Idealbereich.

Ich finde, wenn sich die Spitze beim Anjiggen kein bißchen biegt ist der Kontakt eher schlechter, ich kenn das nur von ~80g-Ruten mit ~20g Ködern, da biegt sich nix, man merkt aber auch nix. Auch muss sich der Blank bei mir entspannen können, wenn der Köder den Boden erreicht, daran spüre ich das Aufkommen. Ist die Spitze nun ein völliges Brett entspannt sich da auch nix. #c

Wenn man hier so liest kommt das Gefühl auf man braucht für nen 10g Kopf ne 30iger VHF, für nen 14er Kopf die 45er und für den 18g Kopf dann die 75. Es bleibt irgendwie etwas auf der Strecke, daß alle diese Blanks ein riesiges WG-Spektrum haben, weit mehr als die üblichen Stangenruten um 100 Euro. Ich finde man bekommt da fast zwei Ruten in einer.


----------



## Slotti (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich finde, wenn sich die Spitze beim Anjiggen kein bißchen biegt ist der Kontakt eher schlechter, ich kenn das nur von ~80g-Ruten mit ~20g Ködern, da biegt sich nix, man merkt aber auch nix. Auch muss sich der Blank bei mir entspannen können, wenn der Köder den Boden erreicht, daran spüre ich das Aufkommen. Ist die Spitze nun ein völliges Brett entspannt sich da auch nix. #c



Wenn sich die Spitze bei anjiggen nicht biegt ist find ich es auch deutlich zu leicht vor allendingen läßt sich ein solcher Köder auch kaum werfen.

Das mit dem Blank entspannen ist bei mir genauso, in der Absinkphase wirkt die Rute gerade aber wenn du auf den Spitzenring schaust siehst du wie sich die Rute beim "Tock" nochmals stellt.

Hörte sich in meinem Post vielleicht auch so an als Stünde ich da mit einem Baumstamm am Wasser , das ist definitv nicht so die Rute muß ja auch zum Zielfisch passen, leider gibts noch keine Rute die steif, schnell, leicht, robust und von Barsch über Zander bis Hecht am besten auch noch Wels geeignet ist und auch noch Drillspass vermittelt.

Wenns die mal gibt kann ich den anderen Plunder ja verkaufen :q


----------



## Slotti (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wenn man hier so liest kommt das Gefühl auf man braucht für nen 10g Kopf ne 30iger VHF, für nen 14er Kopf die 45er und für den 18g Kopf dann die 75. Es bleibt irgendwie etwas auf der Strecke, daß alle diese Blanks ein riesiges WG-Spektrum haben, weit mehr als die üblichen Stangenruten um 100 Euro. Ich finde man bekommt da fast zwei Ruten in einer.



stimmt!! aber andererseits ist es ja wirklich Luxus das es mitlerweile so viele unterschiedliche Blanks und Modelle gibt, so kann sich jeder die absolut passende Rute für seinen Geschmack und Köderspektrum aussuchen und hat noch Luft nach oben und unten, einziger klitzekleiner Nachteil ist der das man die meist nicht mal so eben begrabbeln kann....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich möchte noch kurz einen Einwurf machen:

Köder die ich mit dem selben Kopf am See mit der 30er VHF prima fischen und führen kann, setze ich bei uns am Main in Satrker Strömung nur an der 75er ein, weil ich sonst einfach zu viel Gefühl verliere...

Ich denke nach Deiner Beschreibung ist die 45er das richtige für Dich, aber wie schon mehrfach erwähnt hat da ja jeder von uns andere Vorlieben und entsprechende Erfahrungen...

Was ich sehr beachtlich finde ist die offensichtlich enorme Diskrepanz der WG-Angaben...

Wenn hier die Entscheidung zwischen Ruten mit Angabe -45g und -90g offensichtlich schwer fällt wundert mich das, wobei die Speedmaster XH (-100g) vermutlih sogar noch weicher ausfällt, oder?

Da macht man es den weniger informierten Usern echt nicht leicht...

CU Stefan


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> leider gibts noch keine Rute die steif, schnell, leicht, robust und von Barsch über Zander bis Hecht am besten auch noch Wels geeignet ist und auch noch Drillspass vermittelt.
> 
> Wenns die mal gibt kann ich den anderen Plunder ja verkaufen :q



Ich sehe schon, Du hast keine Blechpeitsche... :vik:


----------



## Slotti (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stefan da hast du recht.

stehendes und fließendes Gewässer macht da schon nen Unterschied, ich bin von Fließgewässer ausgegangen.

Die WG angaben von CTS sind für die Füße, weiß auch nicht wer sich die ausgedacht hat.

Ist halt immer schwierig jemand der zb. ne 30-60 gr. Rute haben will und dann sagen wir mal ne 10-40 bekommt ist genauso gelackmeiert wie derjenige der sich ne blaue VHF 5-30gr. kauft und meint er hätt ne leichte Barschspinne.

WG Angaben sollte man nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Slotti (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon, Du hast keine Blechpeitsche... :vik:



doch doch *g aber pssssst 

die BP ist ne recht universelle Zander/Hecht Rute mit der ich mit Glück und den passenden Umständen auch nen guten Wels landen kann , wie zb mit einer 75er VHF auch. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## drehteufel (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich finde, wenn sich die Spitze beim Anjiggen kein bißchen biegt ist der Kontakt eher schlechter, ich kenn das nur von ~80g-Ruten mit ~20g Ködern, da biegt sich nix, man merkt aber auch nix. Auch muss sich der Blank bei mir entspannen können, wenn der Köder den Boden erreicht, daran spüre ich das Aufkommen. Ist die Spitze nun ein völliges Brett entspannt sich da auch nix. #c


 
Genau vor dem Problem stehe ich jetzt, wähle ich die Rute zu schwer, fühle ich vielleicht weniger als jetzt, nehme ich sie zu leicht, ist sie evtl. überladen und der unerwünschte zu starke Biegeeffekt beim Anlupfen taucht wieder auf.
Na gut, so stark wie bei meiner jetzigen Rute wird der wohl nie wieder sein...


----------



## WickedWalleye (7. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo drehteufel,


ich kenn das Phänomen, so wie ich es bei dir verstehe auch von meiner Damokles. Da macht das erste Viertel praktisch fast die ganze Arbeit, im Drill geht das dann höchstens bis zur Steckverbindung runter. Die Spitze soll ja einerseits steif sein, andererseits aber auch ne sensible Köderführung und Bissübertragung ermöglichen. Sie lässt sich von nem etwas zu schweren Köder leicht aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen, denn hinter der Spitze fängt gleich die Drillaktion an und diese braucht einen starken Fisch um aktiv zu werden, bei der Köderführung unterstützt sie kein bißchen. Deswegen geht die Spitze dann sofort in die Knie, während der restliche Blank weiter steht wie ne eins. Bei der SIII verteilt sich eine solche Last einfach besser, die Spitze biegt sich waagerecht runter und nicht mit dem Spitzenring richtung Wasser, bei der VHF empfand ich das ebenfalls so.

Ich hab ja auch mit Gerrits 75iger VT gefischt - die ist für mich dann ne Spur zu schwer für 10g Köpfe, wobei sich das noch in nem "machbaren" Rahmen bewegt.


----------



## drehteufel (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hier die Fotos einer kleinen Blank-Testreihe, die Kandidaten sind von links nach rechts VHF 15-45g, CTS-EST 45-90g, CTS-EST 30-60g, auf den seitlich aufgenommenen Fotos ist immer die CTS 30-60g im Vordergrund, die VHF 15-45g ist ganz hinten.
Angehängt habe ich an die Blanks meinen bevorzugten Köder, den 4"-Kopyto mit Köpfen von 14-21g.
Vergleichen wollte ich die Biegung der Blanks bei den verschiedenen Ködergewichten.

Kopyto mit 14g-Kopf, entspricht rund 29g Gesamtgewicht:


----------



## drehteufel (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

...hier nochmal mit 14g-Kopf:







CTS 45-90g und VHF 15-45g gleichauf, CTS 30-60g etwas mehr Biegung. Generell biegt sich die VHF mehr über den ganzen Blank, die CTS' nicht ganz so weit runter.


----------



## drehteufel (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kopyto 4" mit 18g-Kopf, 33g Gesamtgewicht:










Wieder Harrsion (ganz links) und CTS-EST 45-90g (Mitte) gleichauf, die CTS 30-60g biegt sich stärker.


----------



## drehteufel (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kopyto 4" mit 21g-Kopf, Gesamtgewicht 36g:










Hier wirkt die CTS-EST 45-90g das erste Mal stärker, die Biegung ist minimal kleiner als bei der Harrison, die 30-60er CTS fällt etwas ab, dieses WG ist meiner Meinung nach etwas zu viel für die "Kleine"


----------



## duck_68 (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

sofern mich die Perspektive nicht täuscht, kommt der VHF Blank beim Test deutlich als der steifste hervor. Ich habe die 45er am WE mit 4er Kopyto und 21er Kopf am Förmitzspeicher gefischt - kein Problem mit der Köderführung und der Bisserkennung!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## drehteufel (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

...nochmal mit 21g-Kopf:


----------



## serge7 (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> sofern mich die Perspektive nicht täuscht, kommt der VHF Blank beim Test deutlich als der steifste hervor. Ich habe die 45er am WE mit 4er Kopyto und 21er Kopf am Förmitzspeicher gefischt - kein Problem mit der Köderführung und der Bisserkennung!
> 
> Gruß
> Martin


 
Jawoll. Sieht für mich auch so aus...


----------



## drehteufel (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Blankgewichte:

CTS-EST 30-60: 79g




CTS-EST 45-90: 87g




Harrison VHF 15-45: 89g


----------



## drehteufel (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ebenfalls habe ich das Rückgrat der Blanks mit angehängten 750g getestet, leider konnte ich davon keine Fotos machen. Trotzdem haben die VHF und die CTS 45-90g für mich dieselben Reserven, die Biegekurve ist auch sehr, sehr ähnlich. Die kleine CTS hat natürlich nicht ganz die Kraft, würde meiner Meinung nach aber immer noch vollkommen ausreichend sein, auch für kapitale Zander. Vom Wurfgewicht her sagen mir die beiden stärkeren Modell eher zu und hier ganz besonders die VHF, da die Rückmeldung kleinster Bewegungen bei ihr sensationell ist, bei der CTS immer noch sehr gut. Bei WG oberhalb 21g-Kopf scheint die CTS 45-90 etwas stärker zu sein. Da diese Köpfe aber eher selten ans Band kommen, heißt mein Favorit VHF 15-45.


----------



## drehteufel (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hier noch die Veranschaulichung der Spitzendurchmesser, ganz links wieder die VHF, daneben CTS 45-90 und ganz rechts CTS 30-60.




Die VHF ist in der Spitze klar dicker, ansonsten ist sie der CTS von den Blankeigenschaften sehr ähnlich. Scheint eher eine Sache des Geschmacks zu sein, wofür man sich letztlich entscheidet. 
Die CTS 30-60 könnte für kleinere Ködergewichte eine gute Wahl sein, obwohl sie dort mit der VHF 5-30 wohl ebenfalls eine harte Konkurrenz hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schöner Vergleich! #6

Kannst Du nochmal nur die Spitzenteile einzeln wiegen (ohne Foto), das Gewicht ist interessanter als der gesamte Blank.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Pauly, wenn du so nett wärst und mal die Aktion meiner XST im praktischen Feldversuch beschreiben könntest. Schließlich hattest du gestern die deutlich bessere Perspektive, sodass du die Biegekurve deutlich besser sehen und beurteilen konntest.

Das war eigentlich der Hammer vom Ablauf her.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Drehteufel

Danke für den Test und die Mühe die Du dir da gemacht hast.
Sagt einiges aus.
Wünsche viel Spass mit der VHF.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kann da ja mal ne kleine Geschichte erzählen.
Hast Du von dem Fisch ne Länge und oder Gewicht.
Wirkt seriöser.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Öhm, ... Länge, Gewicht? K.A. 59-65? Dorsch? Vielleicht größer? Länge und Gewicht wird ja oft überbewertet. Mehr weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## drehteufel (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Det: Habe schon länger nichts mehr von Dir gelesen. Warst Du verreist?

Die Spitzenteile wiegen:

VHF 15-45: 29g
CTS 45-90: 28g
CTS 30-60: 24g


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Naja! Uli Löns und ich stehen da so auf unserem Lieblingsriff auf Fehmarn und blinken so vor uns hin, sagt Uli: Warum hast Du eigentlich nicht Deine Meforute mit, sondern die Salthya?
Ich sag so: Naja, wenn wir noch so in den Abend reinfischen und mal nen Dorsch kommt, fühl ich mich mit der stärkeren Rute besser. Uli frozzelt noch son büschen rum, wirft aus und Bumm, Rute krumm. Ich frage: Fisch? Uli jo ein Dorsch.
Die Rainshadow pfeift das Lied der Vernichtung und Uli drillt den Dorsch gekonnt aus, mit seiner Lightspinnflitsche. Die Kraft die der Blank unten raus noch holt, ist schon beeinduckend! Und schnell ist der Blank!

Testdrill auf Ansage!

Ich hab das sowas im Sinn mit ner XST 1025.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Testdrill auf Ansage!



Das war echt wie verabredet. Jetzt kann ich es dir verraten. Ich war mit Funk mit dem Taucher verbunden, der mir den Dorsch an den Blinker hängt.

Codewort: Tuskspin!;+


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Die Spitzenteile wiegen:
> 
> VHF 15-45: 29g
> CTS 45-90: 28g
> CTS 30-60: 24g


Danke. Hätte sogar mit größerem Unterschied gerechnet.

Mach sowas wie eine kreative AB-Schreibpause.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Det

Reicht jetzt langsam mit der Pause!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> und blinken so vor uns hin, sagt Uli: Warum hast Du eigentlich nicht Deine Meforute mit, sondern die Salthya?


Jetze weiß ich 's ja schon, welche tätlich war.  Von wegen leichte zarte Forellenrute |sagnix


----------



## Pikepauly (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jo die Salthya kann schon was.
Aber hört hier nicht hin, ist keine Handmade!
Aber irgendwie ist sie ja leicht 146 Gramm.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mal etwas neutralere Info:

Ich bin jedes Mal wieder überrascht über die Feinfühligkeit und die Liftingpower, die dieser Ausnahmeblank hat. Der Dorsch war nicht der erste seiner Art, der sich an die bärenstarke Lightspin verirrt hat. Auch diesmal hat wieder der Drilling kapituliert. Vom guten 4er Babarian waren zwei Fluken hoffnungslos verbogen, sodass dieser entsorgt werden musste. 
Mittlerweile fische ich mit knüppelharter Bremse, was bei der Sephia auch tatsächlich was heißt und meine Aussteigerquote bei Mefos ist stark zurückgegangen, trotz Geflecht.

Die XST entspricht schon sehr meiner Vorstellung einer idealen Mefospinrute. Superleicht, eine starke Wurfperformance zwischen 8-18g, bärenstark im Drill und fein und sensibel, sodass man jedes Seegrashälmchen spürt.

Möglicherweise kommt irgendwann noch mal ihre größere Schwester, die 1163 dazu.


----------



## drehteufel (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Danke. Hätte sogar mit größerem Unterschied gerechnet.
> 
> Mach sowas wie eine kreative AB-Schreibpause.


 
Bedeutet höheres Gewicht auch mehr Härte/Steifigkeit oder warum hast Du mit mehr Gewichtsunterschied gerechnet?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mehr Gewicht des ST macht *die* echte Kopflast. Die VHF hat für meine Begriffe eigentlich ein recht derbes ST, und trotzdem nicht erheblich schwerer, ist schon ne echte Lifting-Queen, die blaue mad-sonder -30/50g dürfte noch einen Tick steifer sein.
Bei der Universaleignung ist das aber auch ein Nachteil, kann man allen 9ft VHF ins Stammbuch schreiben.

Ich schau mir die erstmal alle selber genau an, ist ja bald. Und die ganzen Batson und XST gleich noch dazu. Das wird fein, und dann ist man richtig auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich schau mir die erstmal alle selber genau an, ist ja bald. Und die ganzen Batson und XST gleich noch dazu. Das wird fein, und dann ist man richtig auf dem laufenden.



Da freue ich mich auch schon drauf... Hoffentlich finde ich da was passendes, suche noch eine leichte Weitwurf-Spinne für Spökets und kleine Blinker, denke die Mefo-Blanks sind da passend. Eigentlich habe ich meiner Freundin versprochen am Samstag nix zu kaufen, aber von Bestellen war nie die rede... :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So ähnlich hab ich mir das auch gedacht: Erstmal genau schauen, min. eine Nacht drüber schlafen und dann findet sich immer noch ein Weg an das Objekt der Begierde zu kommen.
MeFo-Rute für Optimal-Fun und kurzer ~8ft Taktstock sind ganz wichtige Themen.

Das ein oder andere Sonderangebot dürfte aber gleich mit, gibt so 'ne Preisschwelle wo es dann doch juckt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Na ja, da ich aus Zeitgründne nicht selber aufbaue ist gleich mitnehmen so eine Sache...

Ich hätte echt Bock, befürchte aber, das die Brocken dann hier rumliegen und nie fertig werden um ans Wasser zu kommen... Deswegen befürchte ich da ich dann doch aufbauen lasse...


----------



## Slotti (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stefan nur Mut !!

je nach Aufbau liegt die Arbeitszeit irgendwo zwischen 7-10 Std und da im Winter das Wetter sowieso nicht immer mitspielt wäre das doch ein schöner Zeitvertreib.

Grüße Mark


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,


Konnte am Freitag kurz die CTS EST -90g begrabbeln, die Rutenbauer Jörg Hellbrück freundlicherweise an Boardie DRU zum Testen geschickt hat.

|bigeyes Bin erstmal schwer beeindruckt! Noch nie nen Blank gesehen der so dünn und so schweinehart ist.

Fischen konnte ich damit bisher nicht. konnte lediglich beim Anbiegen feststellen, daß dieser Blank doch wieder etwas anders ist. Während die SIII und VHF deutlich spitzenbetont sind und ein eher ausgeprägtes Rückgrat haben, ist dieser Blank ziemlich gleichbleibend-durchgängig (erinnerte mich von der Aktion an die VT aber viel steifer) und naja - eben erstaunlich dünn.

Das sieht verdammt interessant aus!!!


----------



## Slotti (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jopp VT Aktion trifft das ganz gut, er ist aber deutlich spritziger als die VT.

Bin aber mal froh das andere Leute den Blank/Rute auch in der Hand haben, ist halt immer schwer zu erklären.

#hMark


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich hätte echt Bock, befürchte aber, das die Brocken dann hier rumliegen und nie fertig werden um ans Wasser zu kommen... Deswegen befürchte ich da ich dann doch aufbauen lasse...


Wart ab, Du bist ja im Begriff eine Exklusiveinführung ala "Nürnberger Trichter" zu bekommen. 
Blank sichern ist auf jeden Fall wichtig, jemand zum Aufbauen findet sich immer.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mann Jungs, ihr reitet mich immer weiter rein... Wenn ich dann da stehe und den Blank geil finde kann ich ja vermutlich eh nicht wiederstehen...

Ist das wirklich in 10 Stunden gemacht???

Dann könnte sogar ich das irgendwie mal einschieben...


----------



## duck_68 (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stefan, das schafft man vielleicht in 10 h, wenn man das entsprechende Equipment und schon etwas Erfahrung hat.... unsereins würde vermutlich Tage brauchen - und dann passts net wie man sichs vorgestellt hat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Genau das befürchte ich auch...

Das Problem ist dann der eigene Anspruch, in dem Fall würde ich  mit dem Teil dann nämlich nicht fischen gehen! Es sei denn die anderen Selbstbauer hier sagen das man das auch ohne Vorkenntnisse Top hinbekommt wenn man sich entsprechend bemüht, das würde ich mit Sicherheit! Und es gibt ja durchaus passende Foren, in denen man da Unterstützung bekommt; habe ich irgentwo mal gehört...


----------



## Slotti (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also wenn der Baukasten soweit vorbereitet ist zb. Kork auf Blank angepaßt eventuell Spitzenring schon montiert und einfarbiges Garn ohne Zierwicklung nimmt ist das mit 10h auch für einen laien meiner Meinung absout machbar.

Wichtig ist nur eine Einspannvorrichtung um die Rute im Lack drehen zu lassen ansonsten sitzt man davor und dreht 2,5 Std manuell die Rute rum|supergri.

Je nach Aufbau brauch ich derzeit ca 6 Std reine Arbeitszeit. 

Grüße Mark


----------



## drehteufel (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da nun die Blankentscheidung wohl zugunsten der VHF 15-45 gefallen ist, stellt sich die Frage nach der Beringung: 6+1 solls werden, allerdings möchte mein Rutenbauer gern Zweisteg-Ringe SVSG verbauen. Spricht aus Eurer sicht etwas dagegen? Mir schwebten eigentlich LVSG-Ringe vor, die würde er aber nur ungern verbauen.
Was spricht für/gegen Einsteg und für/gegen Zweisteg? Das Gewicht sollte doch keine allzugroße Rolle spielen oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das Gewicht der Ringe spielt *die* große Rolle. Du hast doch oben perfekte Vorarbeit geliefert, fast schon grammweise differenzielle Rutenbiegungen. 
Genau das macht die Beringung mit dem Blank auch, so 5g Differenz sind schnell erreicht. Je weniger Gewicht, umso steifer bleibt die Spitze. 
Ich habe von ner Fenwick XSB mal 4 Ringe der 9+1 Beringung in der Art Fuji SVSG (OEM schwarz lackiert) jeweils dazwischen heraus geschnitten und auch gleich nachgewogen: Das waren 14g an der Rute. |bigeyes

Wenn Du (noch) Zweifel hast: tape mal ein Gewicht von ca. 5g vorne an die Spitze und bewege die Blanks nochmal über die ganze zusammengesteckte Länge, dann sind alle Fragen beantwortet. :g


----------



## Slotti (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Genau das befürchte ich auch...
> 
> Das Problem ist dann der eigene Anspruch, in dem Fall würde ich  mit dem Teil dann nämlich nicht fischen gehen! Es sei denn die anderen Selbstbauer hier sagen das man das auch ohne Vorkenntnisse Top hinbekommt wenn man sich entsprechend bemüht, das würde ich mit Sicherheit! Und es gibt ja durchaus passende Foren, in denen man da Unterstützung bekommt; habe ich irgentwo mal gehört...



Der eigene Anspruch ist in der Tat so ne Sache 

Mitlerweile habe ich meine ersten 3 gebauten Ruten wieder auseinadergerissen und neu aufgebaut, der eigene Anspruch steigt mit den erlangten Fertigkeiten. Andererseits habe ich schon Erstlingswerke gesehen an denen es rein gar nichts auszusetzen gibt.
Hätte ich von Anfang an die richtigen Tips gehabt bzw die richtigen Fragen gestellt wäre der ein oder andere "Fehler" sicher nicht passiert.

Bei der ersten Rute gleich mit einem +€200,- Projekt zu starten ist sicher nicht so empfehlenswert. CMW bietet aber mit dem Twisterbaukasten eine wirklich preisgünstige alternative sich einfach mal zu versuchen.

Ist wirklich nicht so schwer wie man denkt

|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Diese Baukästen habe ich schon gesehen. Allerdings habe ich ein zentrales Dilemma: Baue ich mir sowas auf, werde ich es höchstwarscheinlich hinterher verschenkenm oder so, weil ich es nicht fische. Macht angesichts der Ruten, die ich schon habe, keinen Sinn. Auf der anderen Seite mit einer geilen Rute zu starten die dann nicht ordentlich wird macht auch keinen Sinn, weil ich mich dann auch ständig ärgere... Also erst den billigen Kram aufbauen um zu lernen und dann die gute rute aufbauen? Dazu befürchte ich fehlt mir die Zeit...

Verdammt, es juckt in den Fingern...


----------



## taxel (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Das Problem ist dann der eigene Anspruch, in dem Fall würde ich  mit dem Teil dann nämlich nicht fischen gehen! Es sei denn die anderen Selbstbauer hier sagen das man das auch ohne Vorkenntnisse Top hinbekommt wenn man sich entsprechend bemüht, das würde ich mit Sicherheit! Und es gibt ja durchaus passende Foren, in denen man da Unterstützung bekommt; habe ich irgentwo mal gehört...



Hallo Stefan,

kuck dir am Samstag meine erste an. Damit gehe ich ganz eindeutig gerne angeln :vik: Die ist wesentlich besser geworden als schlimmstenfalls befürchtet und nicht ganz so perfekt wie bestenfalls erhofft.

Ich bin gespannt, was die Profis am Samstag sagen. 

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Slotti (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jepp verstehe ich 

Kommt halt auf den eigenen Anspruch an, mit den richtigen Tips kann es durchaus bei der ersten Rute auch super werden, wenn dir dann zb eine Bindung nicht 100% gefällt machst du sie eben wieder neu. Die Griffmontage ist eigentlich geschenkt, den meisten "Murks" macht man bei Ringe anschleifen, Wicklungen und anschließend beim lackieren.
Sollte was schiefgehen hat man anschließend meist noch die Möglichkeit das zu korrigieren bzw neu zu machen.

naja wünsch dir noch viel Spass beim Kopfzerbrechen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wir wissen doch alle das ich den Kampf eigentlich schon längst verloren habe...


----------



## peterws (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



taxel schrieb:


> kuck dir am Samstag meine erste an. Damit gehe ich ganz eindeutig gerne angeln :vik: Die ist wesentlich besser geworden als schlimmstenfalls befürchtet und nicht ganz so perfekt wie bestenfalls erhofft.



Das bringt's auf den Punkt, geht mir genauso.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Schleien-Stefan

Den Kampf verloren.

Schwer ist es wirklich nicht.
Was man aber unbedingt braucht ist Zeit und Geduld.
Wenn man das nicht aufbringen kann/will hats keinen Zweck.


----------



## angler1996 (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Schleien-Stefan
Ich bin nun kein Rutenbauer, hab mir aber mehrere Ruten aufgebaut, da die nicht schlechter als von der Stange aussehen sollten, habe ich zu Übungszwecken ein Stück Blank von einer alten Rute genommen und Ringbindungen, Anschleifen von Ringfüßen etc. geübt. Bevor ich mir einen Blank bestellt habe.
Gruß A.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@pauly:

Geduld habe ich, Zeit ist schwer, aber einen Ring pro Abend könnte ich schaffen, sind ja zum Glück nur 7 oder 8...

Werde auf jeden fall vorher üben!

Mist - ich habe wirklich schon verloren...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bevor es ganz OT-wird:

Habe mal einen Thread gestartet, bezüglich meiner neuen Spinne. Würde mich freuen wenn der eine oder andere Tips hätte, dann weiss ich am Samstag schon ein bisschen genauer was ich suche bzw. anschauen muss. Besonders die Tips der Mefo-Fraktion finde ich interessant, weil ich glaube das da die Anforderungen sehr ähnlich sind...

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2255714#post2255714

CU Stefan


----------



## Tisie (10. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Drehteufel,

Du bringst hier ja ordentlich Leben in den Thread - sehr schön und danke für die Belastungsfotos #6

@WW:



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Konnte am Freitag kurz die CTS EST -90g begrabbeln, die Rutenbauer Jörg Hellbrück freundlicherweise an Boardie DRU zum Testen geschickt hat.
> 
> |bigeyes Bin erstmal schwer beeindruckt! Noch nie nen Blank gesehen der so dünn und so schweinehart ist.
> 
> ...


Das hört sich verdammt interessant an  ... aber mal noch 'ne Frage: Du empfindest die VHF als deutlich spitzenbetont, was für mich bedeuten würde, daß die Rute eine rel. weiche Spitze und ein starkes Rückgrat hat, so daß sich die Spitze stark biegt und der Rest des Blanks eher wenig. Auf den Fotos von Drehteufel sieht es aber so aus, als ob die VHF eine eher steife Spitze hat und sich die Spitze bei Belastung nicht so sehr Richtung Boden neigt, sondern eher einen flachen Winkel beibehält und dafür mit der Biegung rel. weit nach hinten geht.

Nur für ein gemeinsames Verständnis: meinst Du mit spitzenbetonter Aktion = viel Biegung in der Spitze?

Anhand der Fotos von Drehteufel finde ich die CTS einen Tick spitzenbetonter als die VHF (weil mehr Biegung in der Spitze => größerer Winkel zum Boden hin).

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Das hört sich verdammt interessant an  ... aber mal noch 'ne Frage: Du empfindest die VHF als deutlich spitzenbetont, was für mich bedeuten würde, daß die Rute eine rel. weiche Spitze und ein starkes Rückgrat hat, so daß sich die Spitze stark biegt und der Rest des Blanks eher wenig. Auf den Fotos von Drehteufel sieht es aber so aus, als ob die VHF eine eher steife Spitze hat und sich die Spitze bei Belastung nicht so sehr Richtung Boden neigt, sondern eher einen flachen Winkel beibehält und dafür mit der Biegung rel. weit nach hinten geht.



Hallo Tisie,

so war das eigentlich nicht gemeint, die Spitzen sind bei all diesen Blanks wirklich alles andere als weich und gehen auch nicht sofort in ein bretthartes Rückgrat über, sondern in einen kräftigen, aber flexiblen Mittelteil. ;-)

Was ich meinte bezog sich erstmal auf die Aktionskurve, die VHF und SIII schwillen von Spitze zu Mittelteil deutlich an, sie wirken "stufiger" in der Aktion. Die CTS wirkte auf mich (durch reines Begrabbeln und Rumbiegen - also kein aussagekräftiges Testen) erstmal einfach glatter von der Biegekurve, man kann bei ihr nicht sagen wo ungefähr das Rückgrat anfängt oder die Spitze aufhört. Aber das merkt man vielleicht beim Fischen. Ich würde mich mal weit aus dem fenster lehnen und vermuten, daß die CTS trotz hoher Härte weit mehr Aufladung im Wurf verspricht als die anderen zwei Blanks... (?) #c
Möglicherweise sind die anderen beiden durch ihre Aktion etwas sensibler in der Rückmeldung - weiss ich nicht, da fang ich schon wieder mit der unnützen Spekuliererei an. Ich will die leichtere CTS unbedingt testen!!!


----------



## DRU (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sobald der Herbststurm etwas nachlässt und ich noch an die Weser  und einen schönen See komme, gibts nen ausführlichen Bericht.


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Drehteufel,
> 
> Du bringst hier ja ordentlich Leben in den Thread - sehr schön und danke für die Belastungsfotos #6
> 
> ...


 
Genauso ist es...#6
Bei der Harrison biegt sich sich mit angehängtem Köder der Blank gleichmäßig, keine deutlich stärkere Biegung der Spitze gegenüber dem Restblank zu sehen.
Die CTS geht da etwas mehr in die Spitze, ist aber von einer Spitzenaktion weit entfernt. Bei ihr war trotzdem die Spitze mehr zum Boden geneigt und mehr gebogen als der Restblank.
Die Biegekurven der VHF und der CTS 45-90 unter Belastung sind meiner Meinung nach sehr ähnlich, auch die Stärke des Rückgrats. Der Kraftaufwand, den man benötigt, um die Dinger in eine bestimmte Biegestellung zu bringen, war fast gleich. In meinen Augen ist hier die VHF 15-45 weit von dem "Knüppel" entfernt, für den sie gern hingestellt wird. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es Probleme beim Drill geben soll, wenn doch, wird die CTS diese Probleme wohl auch bekommen, da die Biegekurven fast gleich sind.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, sehe ich den "Quantensprung" an Entwicklungsarbeit beim CTS-Blank nicht, außer dass er eben dünner ist. Er ist nicht leichter (na gut, 2g) und kann in meinen Augen nichts besser als der VHF-Blank, sofern mit meinen Blanktests überhaupt eine objektive Aussage darüber möglich ist. Wie die fertigen Ruten sich verhalten weiß ich nicht, so dass diese Erkenntnisse erstmal herhalten müssen.
Aufgrund der etwas besseren Rückmeldung favorisiere ich den VHF-Blank, auch wenn der in der Spitze dicker ist. Aber was stört mich der Spitzendurchmesser? Ob der nun 2,5 oder 2,0mm beträgt, spielt zumindest für mich als Angler keine Rolle.#d
Es klingt hier immer ein wenig so, als ob man mit der VHF nicht weit werfen kann. Ist dem tatsächlich so?#c


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Es klingt hier immer ein wenig so, als ob man mit der VHF nicht weit werfen kann. Ist dem tatsächlich so?#c



Kann ich nicht bestätigen...#c


----------



## DRU (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Befürchtung, das ich mit ner VHF nicht werfen kann hatte ich auch, diese haben sich jedoch nicht bestätigt. Jedoch kann ich mit der CTS noch besser, sprich gefühlvoller werfen. Wie gesagt Bericht kommt noch,.....


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Es klingt hier immer ein wenig so, als ob man mit der VHF nicht weit werfen kann. Ist dem tatsächlich so?#c



Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung:



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Von den Erzählungen her im Board hätte ich mir die VHF z.B wesentlich brettiger vorgestellt, was mir nun nicht unbedingt gefallen hätte. Gerade im Wurfverhalten konnte ich wiederum nur sehr wenig Unterschied ausmachen, ich fand sogar, daß sich die VHF ganz schön auflädt und mächtig abfeuert.



Mir ging's auch in meinen Ausführungen garnicht um die Kraft, die nötig ist um die Blanks zu biegen (die sind ja auch nicht alle gleich schwer vom WG), sondern darum wie die sich entfalten. Würde sagen daß VHF und SIII eher stufenartig "progressiv" reagieren, CTS kam allem Anschein nach eher "VT-like" glatt und geschmeidig. Aber ohne die CTS gefischt zu haben würde ich ne Ähnlichkeit zur VHF weder abstreiten noch bestätigen. Für mich hat die CTS erstmal den Eindruck gemacht sie wäre anders.


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Die Befürchtung, das ich mit ner VHF nicht werfen kann hatte ich auch, diese haben sich jedoch nicht bestätigt. Jedoch kann ich mit der CTS noch besser, sprich gefühlvoller werfen. Wie gesagt Bericht kommt noch,.....


 
Gefühlvoller weit werfen? #c Was meinst Du damit? Meine Weitwürfe sind eher geprägt von einigem Kraftaufwand, gepaart mit Zielvermögen. Und dann Feuer!!!
Wenn ich durchziehe und auf Weite kommen muss, was leider in den meisten Seen der Fall ist, ist es dem Gefühl eh nicht mehr weit her. Hauptsache, die Weite und der Zielradius stimmen am Ende.
Weit wichtiger ist mir das Gefühl, wenn der Köder am Gewässergrund arbeitet und ich dieses Spiel "erfühlen" muss.


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, sehe ich den "Quantensprung" an Entwicklungsarbeit beim CTS-Blank nicht, außer dass er eben dünner ist. Er ist nicht leichter (na gut, 2g) und *kann in meinen Augen nichts besser als der VHF-Blank*, sofern mit meinen Blanktests überhaupt eine objektive Aussage darüber möglich ist. Wie die fertigen Ruten sich verhalten weiß ich nicht, so dass diese Erkenntnisse erstmal herhalten müssen.
> *Aufgrund der etwas besseren Rückmeldung favorisiere ich den VHF-Blank*, auch wenn der in der Spitze dicker ist.



Um zu einer solchen Aussage zu kommen, müsste man die beide wohl aber erstmal fischen, nicht wahr?  Rückschlüsse über die Rückmeldung mit rohen Blanks... #d Geht vielleicht mit dem Kehlkopftest  (wär mal interssant, welche da am meisten vibriert).

Aber ich glaub von einem "Quantensprung" redet zumindest hier keiner. Ich denke wir sind uns wohl darüber einig, daß bei den Dingern wenig nennenswerte Qualitätsunterscheidungen machbar sind, sonst würde einem die Entscheidung ja auch nicht so schwer fallen.


----------



## Slotti (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Aber ich glaub von einem "Quantensprung" redet zumindest hier keiner. Ich denke wir sind uns wohl darüber einig, daß bei den Dingern wenig nennenswerte Qualitätsunterscheidungen machbar sind, sonst würde einem die Entscheidung ja auch nicht so schwer fallen.




ok da hab ich mir das Tippen gespart  Von einem Quantensprung war auch von meiner Seite nie die Rede , das ist auch übrigends hier im Thread nachzulesen, ich hatte damals lediglich geschrieben das es sich um eine gute alternative zur VHF handelt und das ist sie auch. 


#h


----------



## Slotti (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich kann ja mal nachfragen, ob der Rutenbauer die VHF UND die CTS nach meinen Vorstellungen aufbaut, mir beide zum Testfischen zusendet und ich erst dann auswähle und eine nehme. Das ist doch sicher kein Problem.



*scherzmodus an*

dann kannste dich wieder nicht entscheiden und kaufst dann doch ne SSIII |muahah:

*scherzmodus aus*


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Um zu einer solchen Aussage zu kommen, müsste man die beide wohl aber erstmal fischen, nicht wahr?  Rückschlüsse über die Rückmeldung mit rohen Blanks... #d


 
Genau richtig, aber der Linoleum-Fußbodenbelag-Zupftest hat's doch unwiderlegbar bewiesen.:q
Nein, im Ernst, klar würde ich die lieber fischen. Aber woher nehmen???
Ich kann ja mal nachfragen, ob der Rutenbauer die VHF UND die CTS nach meinen Vorstellungen aufbaut, mir beide zum Testfischen zusendet und ich erst dann auswähle und eine nehme. Das ist doch sicher kein Problem.

Fakt ist, dass schon die Rede davon war, dass man beim VHF-Blank in der Entwicklung stehen geblieben ist und CTS sehr innovativ sei...das streite ich auch nicht ab. Nur kann ich den greifbaren Vorteil daraus nicht sehen? Gibts den?


----------



## DRU (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vorweg: wie gesagt, die VHF lässt sich gut werfen unf auch ein 8cm Salmo Perch konnte man durchaus passabel werfen sowie führen. Es wurde auch schon berichtet, dass es wohl Angler gibt die mit einer VHF nicht so gut zurecht kommen. Dies soll Dich nicht verwirren, vermutlich gibt es Kollgen, die eine klassiche Rutenaufladung a la Sportex bevorzugen. 

Eins ist klar, verschieden Rute werfen sich unterschiedlich und vermitteln dabei etwas. Die VHF hat sich nach meinem und entgegen Kais empfinden erst ab einem recht hohen Gewicht sehr gut aufgeladen. Ohne das ich die VHF als Brett kategorisieren möchte, kam sie mir beim werfen steiffer, sprich brettiger vor als mir bekannte Ruten. Die CTS gibt mir da schon mehr Rückmeldung, auch bei kleineren Ködern wie oben genannten Wobblern oder einem 4er Spinner. Ich glaube, man kann diese Wurfthematik durchaus vernachlässigen. Du wirst mit beiden Modellen weit und gezielt raus kommen. 

Slotti hatte ja auch schon ein klein wenig was zur CTS berichtet http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128221&page=18

Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass es definitiv einige pregnante Unterschiede gibt. Wie schon erwähnt ausführlicher Bericht kommt noch.

Beim anjiggen spürt man nach meinem Empfinden das Schanzwedeln an der VHF noch ein klein wenig stärker als bei der CTS. In meinen Augen kann man kann man das bei der Auswahl vernachlässigen, denn man spürt die Aktion des Gufis bei beiden Ruten ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## Slotti (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Drehteufel

die Ruten verhalten sich beim fischen schon etwas anders für meinen Geschmack hat die CTS eine angenehmere Drillaktion allerdings auch verglichen mit der VHF 75 was vielleicht auch wieder etwas hinkt.


----------



## DRU (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> andere Drillaktion?



Korrekt,....muss jetzt aber noch zur Uni und danach hoffentlich ans Wasser #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@drehteufel:
Wenn deine Wahl getroffen ist - spielt ja auch keine Rolle wie du dazu kamst - dann Glückwunsch! #6
Irgendwo kann man im Vorfeld auch garnicht alles testen - hast dir ja schon mehr Mühe gegeben als die Meisten das machen würden - und wenn man irgendwann einfach in love :k ist mit nem Blank, dann ist's auch der Richtige!

Abschließend noch ein wertvolles Zitat von nem verschollenen Freund:


Gummischuh schrieb:


> Ich sachma so und allgemein; .......wer's Angeln zu ernst nimmt hat selber Schuld.
> .....Aber irgendwie isses auch oftmals recht amüsant solches zu beobachten:g


----------



## Slotti (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

DRU Petri Heil

fang mal was schönes


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Den Idealbereich sehe ich von 7-8cm gufis mit 7gr. Kopf bis zu 10-11cm gufis mit 10-17 gr. Köpfen.


 
Hier ist aber schon von der 45-90 die Rede oder? Bis 17g ist ja nicht gerade viel...na gut, Ist halt der Idealbereich.


----------



## Slotti (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ja 45-90

ist meine subjektive Meinung DRU hat wesentlich mehr damit geschleudert...

#h


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bin ja echt mal gespannt, was sich bei dem Besuch bei CMW am WE ergibt. Wahrscheinlich macht es Sinn, die danach zu erwartende Informationsflut hier im AB abzuwarten...gibt bestimmt ein paar interessante Ausführungen.


----------



## Slotti (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@drehteufel

du hast dich doch eigentlich schon entschieden, laß dir doch die VHF bauen , das ist ne tolle Rute und du wirst sicher glücklich damit werden.#6

Es geht in diesem Thread auch sicher nicht darum *Die beste Spin/Gummirute* zu finden. 

Die muß jeder für sich selbst finden Blanks dazu gibts ja mitlerweile genügend.

#hSlotti


----------



## drehteufel (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@WW: Mal Hand aufs Herz: Würdest Du Dir heute nochmal die SSIII aufbauen lassen, auch wenn die ~100 Euro mehr kostet als die CTS und die VHF?
Nur aus praktischen und Dir bei der Fischerei nützlichen Gesichtspunkten meine ich.


----------



## Slotti (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Bin ja echt mal gespannt, was sich bei dem Besuch bei CMW am WE ergibt. Wahrscheinlich macht es Sinn, die danach zu erwartende Informationsflut hier im AB abzuwarten...gibt bestimmt ein paar interessante Ausführungen.




versteh mich bitte nicht falsch will dich wirklich nicht angreifen aber

du hast zuhause 4 Hammer Blanks stehen, hast eine SSIII probegefischt mit Boardies und Rutenbauern telefoniert welche Erkenntnisse erwartest du dir denn jetzt noch nach dem TDOT bei CMW?

Das jemand kommt und sagt BOAAAAHH das ist jetzt *die Rute* die müßt ihr alle kaufen....nicht wirklich oder?

Du wirst genauso schlau sein wie vorher 

Manchmal muß man im Leben halt entscheidungen treffen auch wenns nur um eine Angelrute geht. 

#hSlotti


----------



## Tisie (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Drehteufel und WW,

vielen Dank für Eure Erklärungen!

Der Thread hier ist schon sehr hilfreich, wenn man bei der Auswahl eines Blanks auf die Meinungen anderer angewiesen ist und nicht selbst testen kann. Je mehr Meinungen, umso breiter das Bild. Es ist schon klar, daß es immer subjektiv ist und mit einem gewissen Spielraum an persönlicher Interpretation. Es ist auch klar, daß man die perfekte Rute für sich selbst nur bei einem direkten Vergleich am Wasser herausfinden kann. Ist wohl ein bißchen wie im HiFi-Bereich?! Eine Grundtendenz zu Aktion, relem WG, usw. läßt sich aber schon ableiten und deshalb bin ich auch gespannt auf Eure Berichte vom Treffen bei CMW 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> @WW: Mal Hand aufs Herz: Würdest Du Dir heute nochmal die SSIII aufbauen lassen, auch wenn die ~100 Euro mehr kostet als die CTS und die VHF?
> Nur aus praktischen und Dir bei der Fischerei nützlichen Gesichtspunkten meine ich.



Hmmm... schwere Frage, bei dem geringen Unterschied zur VHF hätte ich wohl die VHF genommen, auch wenn die SIII mir schon letztendlich ne Spur besser gefällt, weiß ich wirklich nicht ob das nun 100 Euro wert ist - eher nicht.  Die damals immer mal auftauchenden Meldungen über die angebliche Bruchproblematik der VHF haben mich auch ein wenig zur SIII getrieben. Ich glaub wenn die SIII da empfindlich wäre, wäre sie mir beim Fischen schon längst kaputtgegangen, ist jedenfalls schon einiges passiert... hab auch einfach an manchen Tagen zwei linke Hände. Wobei das mit der Bruchproblematik auch so eine Sache ist - kann auch mal nur eine Charge oder Serie des Blanks betroffen haben oder die Gründe lagen garnicht am Blank selbst, sondern am Aufbau oder der Handhabung... jedenfalls scheint das nicht mehr zu passieren oder nicht mehr so häufig.
Ich würd gern den CTS fischen, weil der auf mich echt einen super Eindruck gemacht hat und aufjedenfall das Potential besitzt der für mich Interessanteste Blank zu werden.

Also ich kann dazu nur sagen, daß ich mir jederzeit wieder ne Rute von C. W. aufbauen lassen würde (!!!), der Aufbau ist echt Bombe, von der Verarbeitung her habe ich noch nix Besseres gesehen. Auch wenn's eben nicht ganz günstig ist.


----------



## DRU (12. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ZUR CTS EST 45-90

Wo solll ich anfangen, schwierig.  Ich habe ja die SSIII Flitsche von WW und die VHF von Pikepauly am Wasser gehabt. Beides wahnsinnig Klasse Taktstöcker, aber die CTS haut mich richtig um. 
Eigentlich mag ich meine Angeln ja ein Stück weicher, umso mehr bin ich von der Aktion der CTS beeindruckt. Ich habe leider keinen Fisch gefangen, aber an einem Hänger konnte ich mir ein schönes Bild machen. Sie scheint schön zu federn und ist dabei aber in keinster Weise Wabbelig bei Vollast biegt sich der ganze Blank, sprich bis zur Endkappe:qWoW. Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass selbst die normalen Zander sprich 50iger ein gutes Feeling bei dem Stock machen. Das Drillverhalten und über das Rückgrat hat Slotti ja schon was feines geschrieben und selbst sein 78er war gefühlt noch größer#6

Der Blank ist so schön dünn und trotzdem ist die Spitze sensationell straff und unglaublich schnell. Ich hatte zwar keinen direkten Vergleich, aber vom Gefühl ist sie noch schneller, als die der VHF und der SSIII und sie bleibt nachm zurück schwingen sofort bock steif stehen ohne nur ein bisschen nach zu federn. Schwingen ist hier also definitiv die falsche Wortwahl, aber ihr wisst ja schon was ich.....

Die Rute wirft Klasse und richtig weit, ob 3" Kopyto mit 7 Gramm Kopf oder ein 5" mit 14 Gramm und selbst 6" Shads wie Camo Hammer, Kopytos oder Shaker konnte ich noch gut werfen. Sie lädt sich halt richtig shcön auf.

Das Köderspektrum ist sehr beachtlich, obwohl jeder da ja seinen eigenen Geschmack hat. Gestern ist es hier in HB extrem windig (Windstärke 4 mit starken Böen) gewesen, so dass ich nicht auf unserer Weser Seite angeln konnt, so ging ich an einem See und angelte in Tiefen zwischen 2 und guten 6-7 Metern.  Am 3" Shad mit 7 Gramm Kopf hatte ich bei den Winden natürlich keine Chance, jedoch hat Slotti ja schon erzählt, dass die Rückmeldung vor allem in einem See in Ufernähe noch sehr gut sein soll und das glaube ich ihm :q, denn mit 10 Gramm ging das schon gar nicht schlecht, aber bei dem Wind war die Rückmeldung erst mit 14 Gramm richtig gut, egal ob der Shad 3", 4" oder 5" hatte. Köderführung ist ja immer so eine Sache, da hat jeder beim Jiggen seine eigene Vorlieben. Ein 5" Kopyto mit 21 Gramm lässt sich noch hervorragend Faulenzen, da geht sicherlich noch mehr und in meinen Augen kann ich den auch noch ganz akzeptabel jiggen. Die großen 6" Gummis nehme ich  eh eher wenns auf Hechte geht, ich bin in diesem Gebiet weiss Gott kein Spezialist, dafür mache ich das zu selten, da ist mir das einfach nur wichtig, dass ich den Köder ordentlich aggressiv vom Grund hoch beschleunige, das mache ich dann alles nicht so fein fühlig wie beim Zander anglen.  Ihr Spezialisten mögt mich steinigen, jedoch macht die CTS das noch ganz gut, so dass ich mir auch vorstellen könnte, falls ich mal zum Bodden kommen sollte, sie mit zu nehmen.
Die Rückmeldung des Schwanzwedeln ist wie gesagt bei der VHF noch etwas krasser gewesen, jedoch ist dies auch bei der CTS immer noch top.

Anfangs habe ich ja beschrieben, dass ich eigentlich weichere Ruten bevorzuge, jedoch kann ich die 30-60er CTS ganz schlecht einschätzen und das breite Köderspektrum im Zusammenhang mit der sensationellen Aktion des Blanks bringen mich dazu mir die 45-90er an zu schaffen.

Ich möchte hier keine Rute schlecht machen, das ist nicht meine Intention und das Wichtigste Vorweg --> sie sind es ja auch nicht.  Soweit möchte die gar nicht beurteilen, denn ich entwickele diese Dinger nun mal nicht. Der CTS Blank ist sicherlich auch nicht um Welten besser, jedoch haben die Rutenbauer in meinen Augen nicht ganz unrecht wenn sie behaupten, dass die CTS Blanks enifach etwas moderner sind. Denn sie haben eine perfekte Spitzenaktion zum Gufieren und haben dabei trotzdem eine recht abferdernde Drillaktion mit wahnsinniger Kurvenbiegung. 

Ihr merkt schon ich bin verliebt:l
Wenn der Funke überschlägt, dann ist es halt um einem geschehen.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Dru

Danke für die Einschätzung und den Bericht.
Schön seine Traumrute zu finden.
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Slotti (12. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@DRU

schöner Bericht #6

sieht wohl so aus als sei ich hier nicht mehr lange alleine mit meiner CTS


----------



## Slotti (12. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> #6
> 
> Für mich ist die perfekte Spitzenaktion zum Gufieren keine Spitzenaktion |kopfkrat



@ spezi ich denke er meint eher das die Spitze steif genug zum jiggen ist und die Aktion unter Last eben keine Spitzenaktion ist.

schau sie dir am Samstag einfach mal an 

#hSlotti


----------



## Slotti (12. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ja Samstag ... aber nur schauen!!! ... EC, Kreditkarten, lass ich alles bis auf n paar Euro zu hause ... :m



uiui du gibst es dir aber richtig!!! das wird verdammt hart werden


----------



## Slotti (12. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Radikalkur :m
> 
> sonst wird das nichts. Ich kenne mich doch ... "muss" sonst wieder was haben, da ich ja unbedingt wieder ne Rute "brauche" ... :k:k:k
> 
> Ne Ne ... lass mal ... und wehe jmd von euch bietet mir an etwas Geld zu leihen. |gr:



der Wecki macht sicher auch auf Rechnung |sagnix


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Axel und ich haben sicher Geld mit und können aushelfen... :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab 'ne interessante diesbezügliche Info: Es könnte sein, dass es einige unwiderstehliche Sonderpreise von den verschiedenen anwesenden Rutenbau+Blankverkäufern gibt.     Patrick, schon verloren .... :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

OH YEAH!!!

Das wird teuer, muss dringend das Limit meiner VisaCard runtersetzen lassen bevor wir losfahren, sonst wird das doch noch was mit dem neuen Auto für Hr. Weckesser...

:q




AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hab 'ne interessante diesbezügliche Info: Es könnte sein, dass es einige unwiderstehliche Sonderpreise von den verschiedenen anwesenden Rutenbau+Blankverkäufern gibt.     Patrick, schon verloren .... :q


----------



## maesox (13. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

........glaub ich bleib gleich ganz zu Hause!!!!!!!!!!:c


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

NO WAY!!!

Ich freue mich schoin die ganzen anderen "Bekloppten" kennenzulernen!

Mal ganz realistisch: Welche AB-Boardys treffe ich am Samstag?

Aus dem schönen Frankfurt kommen:

Axel (Taxel)
Patrick (Angelspezi82)
Stefan (Schleien-Stefan)

Oder sollen wir lieber einen neuen Thread machen???


----------



## Slotti (13. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Axel (Taxel)
Patrick (Angelspezi82)
Stefan (Schleien-Stefan)
Mark (Slotti)


----------



## maesox (13. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Axel (Taxel)
Patrick (Angelspezi82)
Stefan (Schleien-Stefan)
Mark (Slotti) 
Matze (maesox)    -        von 9Uhr bis 11.30Uhr


----------



## Markus18 (13. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich werde auch da sein. Wenn ein VHF -30 o.-45 Besitzer zufällig ne SS3 -60 am Main testen will, würde ich gern mal mit ihm tauschen.

Bis Samstag #h


----------



## maesox (13. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hätte auch noch ne VHF 10" -75g in Cobaltblau abzugeben.
Falls jemand Interesse hat melden und ich bring sie mit.


----------



## maesox (14. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das werden wir ja dann sehen,Angelspezi

Sei so gut u bring deine Hornet Twitche mit. Werde meine auch mal mitnehmen - zum Vergleich


Viele Grüße
matze


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Stefan: Kannst Du deine gut eingeangelte Branzino mal mitbringen, würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fand es auch top - und habe auch nix gekauft!:vik:

Aber unter der Woche werden wir noch mal telefonieren, dann werde ich die Rainshadow wohl doch bestellen, den Blank finde ich sehr geil!:m

Fand es auch schön euch mal kennenzulernen, und sehr informaiv wars auch!#6


----------



## ivo (15. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde mich über ein paar detailliertere Informationen vom Besuch bei Wecki freuen.#6

Was habt Ihr den so an Blanks gesehen und verglichen?


----------



## Bellyboater (15. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich fand es auch top - und habe auch nix gekauft!:vik:
> 
> Aber unter der Woche werden wir noch mal telefonieren, dann werde ich die Rainshadow wohl doch bestellen, den Blank finde ich sehr geil!:m
> 
> Fand es auch schön euch mal kennenzulernen, und sehr informaiv wars auch!#6



Würdest du mir verraten, welchen Rainshadow-Blank du befummelt hast?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Habe verschiedene in den Fingern gehabt, für mich wird es der XST 1264 werden... :k

Muss gleich schon wieder weg, eventuell schreibe ich morgen Abend ne kleine Zusammenfassung...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

War wirklich sehr nett, sehr schön viele Leute und die hiesigen kennzulernen, sehr viele Informationen! #6
Wieder gut zuhause nach langer Tour, mit richtig guter Beute.


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Prima, alle wieder da? Und ? XST und VHF in etwa baugleich?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Prima, alle wieder da? Und ? XST und VHF in etwa baugleich?


Jepp. Die XST1264 10'6" hat per Auge die exakt dieselbe Geometrie wie die VHF-30 10'6", hat nur noch eine dünner zulaufende wesentlich weichere Spitze ganz vorne, beides an Blanks getestet.
Die XST1263 fällt meiner Meinung nach zwischen der XST1143 und XST1264 einfach nur ab, die beiden machen einen besseren strafferen Eindruck.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (15. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

da werden sicher ein paar Interessante Beiträge folgen.
Mir ist keine Rute bekannt, wo sich das gleiche Modell eines Herstellers mit 30 cm mehr an Länge nicht etwas anders verhält. Der eine mag lieber kurze, der andere längere Ruten.
Wenn man beispielsweise eine auf 2,9 m. gekürzte Interceptor mit einer 3,2 m. Rute gleichen WGs und Typs vergleichen würde, wäre das 2,9 m. Modell anders.

@ Angeldet: Anderes Thema: Du bist doch einer der oder "DER" VHF-Experte.
Hast du irgendwas über die "Problematik" herausbekommen, was nicht der Schweigepflicht unterliegt? 

@ Alle die da waren:
Wie habt ihr denn jetzt die unterschiedlichen Gufi-Blanks, vielleicht auch welche, die hier noch nicht angesprochen wurden, empfunden?

Danke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hast du irgendwas über die "Problematik" herausbekommen, was nicht der Schweigepflicht unterliegt?


Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau was Du meinst, aber ich hatte selbst einen Airport-Prototypen in der Hand und weiß wer den jetzt hat. 
Seitens C.W. gibt es zur VHF die Aussage: guter Service und problemloser Austausch.
Speziell die eine, die VHF 9' -90g ist erhöht von Brüchen betroffen, seiner Aussage nach mit einer Sollbruchstelle im Blank ala KevPike u.a., das ist aber laut Aussage von mad genau eine nur in der Spitze verstärkte 9' -75g und somit ist die Problematik zwangsläufig.



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Mir ist keine Rute bekannt, wo sich das gleiche Modell eines Herstellers mit 30 cm mehr an Länge sich nicht etwas anders verhält.


Das hast Du z.B. genau bei den XST, der eine Fuß mehr macht einen nicht kräftigeren Blank spürbar weicher. Erst die nächst Powerstufe ist wieder richtig "schön".  Natürlich hängt das auch von dem persönlichen Weichheitsempfinden ab, nach Aussage von C.W. ist die 1264 aber der Toprenner, bestimmt ein toller Weitenjäger. Ich hatte von der 1263 Blank und aufgebaute Rute in der Hand, das ist was für die "ängstlichere" Fraktion. 

Und: Ich schätze, ich habe eine richtig geilen leichten Forellenblank, sogar 3tlg und günstig gefunden, die bleibt ein kleines Geheimnis bis zur Fertigstellung, mit kleiner XST und Interceptor FA sollte die konkurrieren können, einfach ein Such-Überraschungstreffer!  :g



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wie habt ihr denn jetzt die unterschiedlichen Gufi-Blanks, vielleicht auch welche, die hier noch nicht angesprochen wurden, empfunden?


Ich glaube, ich habe den geilsten vor allem kurzen neben VHF-30/45, SpinSystem-II/III, CTS-EST-90 mitgenommen. 
Der muss aber auch erstmal gebaut werden.  :g

Die alte Spinsystem(-I) ist aus.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für deinen ausführlichen Beitrag!

Also: Einer hat jetzt den Airport-Proto, aber du bist es nicht. |bigeyes
Bisher gab es den doch nur als Serienblank in einer sehr hohen WG-Klasse. Gibt es ihn jetzt auch in der 80g.-Klasse oder soll es ihn da geben?

Danke für den Input zu VHF-Problematik.
Es kommt also bei Harrison immer auf den Service des Rutenbauers an, wie schnell Ersatz geliefert wird. Mom. hört man nichts mehr von Bruchproblemen.

Du bis ja hier im Forum dafür bekannt, dass du auf Meerforellen auch gerne etwas härtere Ruten fischst. Es ist halt Geschmacksache, ob man lieber härter oder weicher fischt. In einem anderen Forum wurde die XST1264 auch aufgebaut, nach Fertigstellung und Tests aber von dem Rutenbauer, welcher über nicht gerade wenig Mefo-Erfahrung verfügt als Dorschspinnrute* bezeichnet, die erst aber 25 g. los legt.
Im Herkunftsland fischt jedenfalls niemand mit dieser Rute auf "normale" Steelheads. 




AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe den geilsten vor allem kurzen neben VHF-30/45, SpinSystem-II/III, CTS-EST-90 mitgenommen.



Die da wäre? Ok schreibst du bestimmt noch. Ich denke nicht, dass es die Spartactilus ist..................


-----
* Wobei Uli bei dem Mefo-Treffen auch mit der 12 lb Version extra starke Drillinge am Dorsch aufgebogen hat. Da muss dann schon ordentlich Zug auf der Schnur gewesen sein.


----------



## Ullov Löns (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Wobei Uli bei dem Mefo-Treffen auch mit der 12 lb Version extra starke Drillinge am Dorsch aufgebogen hat. Da muss dann schon ordentlich Zug auf der Schnur gewesen sein.



Das war aber die kleine zarte 1143F. Du liegst mit deinen Einschätzungen richtig. Das war nicht der erste aufgebogene Drilling. Pauly und Steffen sind die jeweiligen Zeugen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, die meinte ich mit 12 lb Version


----------



## Slotti (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin ,

schön wars !!! wenn auch leider viel zu kurz  jedenfalls toll den ein oder anderen AB`ler mal persönlich kennzulernen. Gerade für die Anfänger wars wirklich eine tolle Sache Christian beim Griffaufbau zuzuschauen und die nötigen Tips einzusammeln man lernt ja immer was dazu 



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> @ Alle die da waren:
> Wie habt ihr denn jetzt die unterschiedlichen Gufi-Blanks, vielleicht auch welche, die hier noch nicht angesprochen wurden, empfunden?
> 
> Danke.



Vorneweg egal ob VHF Spin System II-III oder CTS EST das sind alles ganz tolle Blanks für das gleiche Einsatzgebiet wenn auch  etwas unterschiedlich, ist auch gut so unter diesen 3 Typen sollte eigentlich jeder seine Traumrute finden können 

Was die Schnelligkeit (Rückstellverhalten) bzw die Steifigkeit der Spitzen angeht finde ich alle 3 relativ ähnlich, wenn auch was die Steifigkeit angeht die VHF leicht vorne sein könnte. Das Unterscheidet sich natürlich wieder je nach gewähltem WG.

Die Spin System machen den am besten ausbalancierten Eindruck und sind gefühlt am leichtesten, der nackte Blank ist schon sehr gut ausbalanciert und so gut wie nicht kopflastig, kurze Griffaufbauten sollten hier sehr gut möglich sein ohne der Rute Kontergewicht verpassen zu müssen , das läßt sich mit unterschiedlichen Endkappen ausgleichen.
Die Wandung der Blanks ist sehr dünn , ich denke auch um die gewünschte Stabilität zu erreichen werden sie dadurch im Handteil relativ kräftig/dick. 
Die Aktion würde ich recht Spitzenbetont(ungekürzt) bis semi parabolisch(gekürzt) sehen die dann in ein knackiges Rückrat mit wirklich guten Reserven übergeht.
Weniger gut gefällt mir persönlich die "geriffelte" Blank Optik ein glatter lackierter Blank würde für mein Gefühl etwas wertiger wirken.

Die Aktion der VHF ist hinlänglich bekannt unter den 3 Blanks sind die SS und VHF von der Aktion schon recht ähnlich , die VHF könnte vielleicht etwas "brettiger" in der Spitze sein.

Die CTS ist der dünnste Blank von allen und auch von der Aktion etwas anders, die Spitze empfinde ich ebenfalls als steif und schnell die Aktion der Rute ist aber eher durchgängig und geht unter Last schon ins parabolische wirkt aber nicht am Limit. Die Rute könnte einen höheren Drillspass bei gleich guter gufiereigenschaft bieten wenn auch mit etwas weniger Kraftreserven hintenraus.

(fast) alles Eindrücke vom reinen begrabbeln , gefischt , geworfen und gedrillt kann das vielleicht auch wieder etwas anders wirken aber über den Daumen würde ich das so sehen.

Just my 2 cent

#hSlotti


----------



## Slotti (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Zitat von *WickedWalleye* 

 
_Wie ist das @Slotti, kommen die fertig aufgebauten Ruten nicht viel weicher rüber als rohe Blanks? #c_




drehteufel schrieb:


> Genau diese Frage habe ich einem professionellen Rutenbauer gestern auch nochmal gestellt. Seine klare Antwort: NEIN!
> Im Gegenteil, wenn ich mich recht entsinne meinte er sogar, dass bei Verwendung von 2-Steg-Ringen der Blank eher steifer und unnachgiebiger wird, was die Biegung betrifft.



Christian Weckesser sprach gestern übrigends ebenfalls davon das eine aufgebaute Rute mit Wicklungen und Lack ca 10-15% weicher wird....

#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Und das ist auch so: Einfache Formel: Das drangehängte Gewicht macht die Schwippigkeit und das Gefühl weicher, je mehr Material, Masse und Gewicht, umso weicher.

Materialmäßig fühlen sich die 3 für mich schon sehr unterschiedlich an, jede auf ihre Art, das EST Material ist eine neue sensitive Erfahrung.
Und: Die CTS EST ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die beste Universalrute aus dem Kanon,
ein Stecken der jedem Anbeter :k einer schönen Parabolik oder dem (heimlichen) VT-Liebhaber Tränen des Glücks |bigeyes :l in die Augen treiben würde bzw. wird. :q 

Bei den passenden Typen von Forellenpeitschen dürfte das ein Superknaller werden ...


----------



## Slotti (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Materialmäßig fühlen sich die 3 für mich schon sehr unterschiedlich an, jede auf ihre Art, das EST Material ist eine neue sensitive Erfahrung.



schön zu hören das es auch für dich was interessantes "neues" gibt 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und: Die CTS EST ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die beste Universalrute aus dem Kanon,



sehe ich ähnlich , sehr gut zum gufieren/jiggen/lupfen bis zu einem gewissen Ködergewicht den anderen gleichwertig, nach obenhin je nach WG etwas begrenzter als SSII-III oder VHF dafür bessere Allroundeigenschaften als die beiden anderen , ziemlich gute Zanderrute wie ich finde.

#h


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn es die CTS EST noch mal ne Nummer leichter gäbe, würde ich vieleicht doch noch mal in Versuchung kommen, meine Mefoflitsche zu tauschen.
Dazu konnte mich z. Bsp. XST die

 1263 und 1264 nicht verführen.


----------



## Slotti (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hehe 

die mit 30-60 gr angegebene Version in 10 oder 10,6 Fuß könnte da schon fast passen wenn es sie in dieser länge geben würde... den Blank hatte ich gestern nicht dabei.

@Pikepauly wie fandest den 45-90 als MH Jigging Rute im Vergleich zur VHF oder SSII-III, da würde mich deine Meinung mal interessieren.

|wavey:Mark


----------



## Pikepauly (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die CTS sind super!

Wie ne verbesserte moderne Harrison VT.

Geile Stöcker.

Und schön gebaut, deine Ruten Respekt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> die mit 30-60 gr angegebene Version in 10 oder 10,6 Fuß könnte da schon fast passen wenn es sie in dieser länge geben würde... den Blank hatte ich gestern nicht dabei.


Das war wirklich schade - vlt. aber auch erstmal ganz gut. 
Hab jedenfalls einiges neues "Spielzeug" mitgenommen, das will erstmal gebaut und analysiert werden, und danach kommt der nächste.


----------



## drehteufel (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dachte ich mir doch, dass es viel Input nach dem Treffen gibt...
Die Aussagen zur CTS als moderne VT und VT-ähnlich machen mich aber doch etwas stutzig, da ich sie näher an der VHF sah.


----------



## drehteufel (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hab noch mal eine Frage zum berühmt-berüchtigten (#c) Drillverhalten der VHF, speziell der 9ft, 15-45g. Gelesen habe ich, dass Aussteiger während des Drills nicht selten sind, da die Rute z.B. die Kopfstöße eines Zanders nicht richtig abfedert, weil sie zu hart sei. Ist dem so? Gibt es dieses Drillverhalten überhaupt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das hängt nicht von der Rute, sondern vom Angler ab. 

Der VHF Blank hat in der normalen Geradeausstreckung eine sehr hohe Rückhaltekraft, mehr als wenn er gebogen ist, da wird er relativ weicher, macht das recht einzigartig. Nur wenn man die Rute im Drill praktisch gerade werden läßt, gibt es ein Aussteigerproblem, weil dann nix mehr federt. Der erfahrene VHF-Driller hat das in Fleisch und Blut übernommen :g, aber nicht jedem liegt das so, wer das nicht kann oder mag sollte sogar die Finger vom VHF-Angeln lassen.
Da einige andere sehr erfahrene VHF-Angler das Verhalten des Blanks auch so sehen und damit begeistert umgehen können, ist es für mich ein übereinstimmender Fakt, damit eigentlich alles an Phänomen erklärt.


----------



## Tisie (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

vielen Dank für die bisherigen Berichte und Meinungen! Scheint ja ein toller Tag bei CMW gewesen zu sein 

@AngelDet:



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und: Ich schätze, ich habe eine richtig geilen leichten Forellenblank, sogar 3tlg und günstig gefunden, die bleibt ein kleines Geheimnis bis zur Fertigstellung, mit kleiner XST und Interceptor FA sollte die konkurrieren können, einfach ein Such-Überraschungstreffer!  :g


Warum die Geheimniskrämerei? |kopfkrat



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe den geilsten vor allem kurzen neben VHF-30/45, SpinSystem-II/III, CTS-EST-90 mitgenommen.
> Der muss aber auch erstmal gebaut werden.  :g


Sag an! Genau den Blank suche ich 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die alte Spinsystem(-I) ist aus.


Meinst Du die? Im Online-Shop ist die noch drin |kopfkrat



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hab jedenfalls einiges neues "Spielzeug" mitgenommen


... erzähl! 

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das hängt nicht von der Rute, sondern vom Angler ab.
> 
> Der VHF Blank hat in der normalen Geradeausstreckung eine sehr hohe Rückhaltekraft, mehr als wenn er gebogen ist, da wird er relativ weicher, macht das recht einzigartig. Nur wenn man die Rute im Drill praktisch gerade werden läßt, gibt es ein Aussteigerproblem, weil dann nix mehr federt. Der erfahrene VHF-Driller hat das in Fleisch und Blut übernommen :g, aber nicht jedem liegt das so, wer das nicht kann oder mag sollte sogar die Finger vom VHF-Angeln lassen.
> Da einige andere sehr erfahrene VHF-Angler das Verhalten des Blanks auch so sehen und damit begeistert umgehen können, ist es für mich ein übereinstimmender Fakt, damit eigentlich alles an Phänomen erklärt.


 
Die Rute wird bei mir im Drill garantiert nicht gerade, zumindest nicht gewollt, weil ich mich nicht trauen würde, das Kommando zu übernehmen oder dergleichen. Dieses Drillverhalten käme mir sogar gelegen, da ich gern etwas mehr Druck auf den Fisch ausübe und den Drill nicht des Drilles wegen verlängere. Mir kommt es eher auf die perfekte Köderkontrolle und Bisserkennung an, der Drill an sich ist nettes Beiwerk , der Spaß hält sich dabei, speziell beim Zander, doch eher in Grenzen.
Von daher sollte das "Drillproblem" für mich keines sein. Ob mir das VHF-Angeln und -Drillen liegt, wird sich dann zeigen, da ich dies mangels geeigneter Testobjekte noch nicht probieren konnte.


----------



## Slotti (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Dachte ich mir doch, dass es viel Input nach dem Treffen gibt...
> Die Aussagen zur CTS als moderne VT und VT-ähnlich machen mich aber doch etwas stutzig, da ich sie näher an der VHF sah.



was die schnelligkeit und steifigkeit/härte der Spitze angeht kommt das je nach Modell schon hin aber die Aktion der CTS unter Last ist völlig anders, teilweise sogar auf deinen Fotos zu erkennen.


----------



## drehteufel (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> was die schnelligkeit und steifigkeit/härte der Spitze angeht kommt das je nach Modell schon hin aber die Aktion der CTS unter Last ist völlig anders, teilweise sogar auf deinen Fotos zu erkennen.


 
Also sozusagen eine sehr gute Gummirute mit dem Drillverhalten für den Nicht-VHF-Profi, sondern Otto-Normal-Angler, der seine gehakten Fische auch ohne Spezialanleitung für den rutenspezifischen, richtigen Drill aus dem Wasser bekommen will...
Zugegeben, das hat was.#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Also sozusagen eine sehr gute Gummirute mit dem Drillverhalten für den Nicht-VHF-Profi, sondern Otto-Normal-Angler, der seine gehakten Fische auch ohne Spezialanleitung für den rutenspezifischen, richtigen Drill aus dem Wasser bekommen will...
> Zugegeben, das hat was.#h



Man braucht dafür keine Anleitung, die Rute ist eben nur schnell und biegt sich ohne Druck kaum, daraus resultiert das man während dem Drill Druck auf den Fisch aufbauen muss... Da sich das für mich auch bei allen anderen Ruten von selbst versteht musste ich mich dafür nicht umstellen. Wenn man jedoch ohne großen Druck eine gebogene Spitze (=Druck auf den Fisch) möchte ist man mit eine VHF schlecht beraten...

Wenn Du eh bevorzugt schnell und direkt drillst sollte das absolut problemfrei sein...


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Was die Schnelligkeit (Rückstellverhalten) bzw die Steifigkeit der Spitzen angeht finde ich alle 3 relativ ähnlich, wenn auch was die Steifigkeit angeht die VHF leicht vorne sein könnte. Das Unterscheidet sich natürlich wieder je nach gewähltem WG.
> 
> Die Spin System machen den am besten ausbalancierten Eindruck und sind gefühlt am leichtesten, der nackte Blank ist schon sehr gut ausbalanciert und so gut wie nicht kopflastig, kurze Griffaufbauten sollten hier sehr gut möglich sein ohne der Rute Kontergewicht verpassen zu müssen , das läßt sich mit unterschiedlichen Endkappen ausgleichen.
> Die Wandung der Blanks ist sehr dünn , ich denke auch um die gewünschte Stabilität zu erreichen werden sie dadurch im Handteil relativ kräftig/dick.
> ...



Moin, moin!


Danke für all eure Berichte! Wäre ja gerne dabei gewesen!

Ich sehe aber, das wir mit unseren Einschätzungen da sehr konform gehen, Slotti! #6

Obwohl ich sagen muß, daß ich gerade die Optik beim SS-Blank wertiger finde, als bei den anderen "langweilig grauen" Blanks. :q Musst mal sehen, wie der in der Sonne glitzert! Aber das ist ja nun wirklich total subjektiv!


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Sag an! Genau den Blank suche ich



Du suchst den Blank, von dem ein Anderer Dir sagt, daß es _DER Beste _ist_?

#d
_
Tip: Find mal lieber selbst raus, welches der beste für Dich ist.


----------



## drehteufel (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das wäre auch eine Idee , vielleicht habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Klar ist Drillspaß wichtig, aber Köderkontrolle für mich mindestens ebenso.
Drillspaß habe ich mit meiner jetzigen Rute mehr als genug, allerdings ist es auf Grund der weichen Spitze mit der Köderkontrolle nicht weit her und einen vernünftigen Anhieb kann man damit auch nicht setzen. Hängt der Fisch trotzdem, was oft genug passiert ist, kann man wunderbar drillen, auch Durchschnittsfische sind spürbar...
Trotzdem kann ich über den Spaßfaktor beim Drillen von Zandern ü80 oder auch ü90 für mich behaupten, dass das rein kämpferisch nichts Weltbewegendes war.#d
Barsche ü30 oder ü40 an entprechend leichterem und dennoch angepassten Gerät machen wesentlich mehr Dampf. Und ich wage zu behaupten, dass ich auf Zander genauso angepasst und leicht fische. Große Kämpfer waren die Stillwasser-Zander, die ich fange, jedoch nie...


----------



## drehteufel (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Das wäre auch eine Idee , vielleicht habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Klar ist Drillspaß wichtig, aber Köderkontrolle für mich mindestens ebenso.
> Drillspaß habe ich mit meiner jetzigen Rute mehr als genug, allerdings ist es auf Grund der weichen Spitze mit der Köderkontrolle nicht weit her und einen vernünftigen Anhieb kann man damit auch nicht setzen. Hängt der Fisch trotzdem, was oft genug passiert ist, kann man wunderbar drillen, auch Durchschnittsfische sind spürbar...
> Trotzdem kann ich über den Spaßfaktor beim Drillen von Zandern ü80 oder auch ü90 für mich behaupten, dass das rein kämpferisch nichts Weltbewegendes war.#d
> Barsche ü30 oder ü40 an entprechend leichterem und dennoch angepassten Gerät machen wesentlich mehr Dampf. Und ich wage zu behaupten, dass ich auf Zander genauso angepasst und leicht fische. Große Kämpfer waren die Stillwasser-Zander, die ich fange, jedoch nie...


 

@WW: bezieht sich auf Dein mittlerweile verschwundenes Posting von eben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Tisie
Die SS1 hatte ich vorher nochmal nachgeschaut, aber nicht mehr im Shop gesehen |kopfkrat naja, war ein bischen eilig  - schade.
Leider habe ich die dann auch dort verpasst, stand auch nichts mehr von offensichtlich rum.
Kann nicht schlecht sein nach SS2 und SS3 zu urteilen. Die SS2 -85 und die SS3 -95 hab ich mir auch genau angeschaut - sogar aufgebaute Ruten. Auffällig ist die weichere Spitze und mehr A-Aktion der SS3 -95, die SS2 -85 hat eher eine B-Aktion und wirkt steifer in der Spitze. Je nachdem was man will u. braucht hat man hier 2mal gute Auswahl.

Erstmal aufbauen und ein wenig testen. Dann richtig zeigen, verdirbt sonst den ganzen Spaß und die Präsentation. 
Was wären unverpackte Geschenke ... 



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Obwohl ich sagen muß, daß ich gerade die Optik beim SS-Blank wertiger finde, als bei den anderen "langweilig grauen" Blanks. :q Musst mal sehen, wie der in der Sonne glitzert! Aber das ist ja nun wirklich total subjektiv!


Damit hast Du ein ausgesprochen interessanten Aspekt aufgezeigt, den ich gestern schon beim betrachten eines sehr gleichmaterialigen Blanks doch irgendwie belustigt genossen habe.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> @WW: bezieht sich auf Dein mittlerweile verschwundenes Posting von eben.



Nix für ungut! Jeder soll so fischen wie er mag und viele Wege führen nach Rom!

Deswegen hab ich's entfernt.


----------



## Tisie (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo WW,



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Du suchst den Blank, von dem ein Anderer Dir sagt, daß es _DER Beste _ist_?
> 
> #d
> _
> Tip: Find mal lieber selbst raus, welches der beste für Dich ist.


vielen Dank für den Tip! Fast hätte ich vergessen, mir selbst Gedanken zu machen und mir meine eigene Meinung zu bilden 

@AngelDet:

Lt. Aussage von C.W. bei unserem Telefonat hat die Spin System aus dem Sonderangebot nichts mit der SSII und SSIII zu tun. Das sind wohl ganz unterschiedliche Blanks. Die Spin System hat wohl eine ziemlich dicke Spitze (3mm) und soll auch recht steif sein - eben eine gute "Zupfrute" wie er sagt  ... es wäre interessant gewesen, noch eine zweite Meinung zu hören, auch im Vergleich zu den anderen "üblichen Verdächtigen". Aber egal, ist eben blöd gelaufen ...



AngelDet schrieb:


> Erstmal aufbauen und ein wenig testen. Dann richtig zeigen, verdirbt sonst den ganzen Spaß und die Präsentation.


Das kann ich gut verstehen. Ich habe mich inzwischen auch so gut wie für einen Blank entschieden, aber es wäre schön zu wissen, wenn es da noch eine andere Alternative gibt. Vielleicht magst Du mir ja eine PN schreiben?! Ich würde mich freuen (und auch nicht der Präsentation Deiner fertigen Rute vorgreifen, versprochen ).

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## DRU (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und: Die CTS EST ist mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit die beste Universalrute aus dem Kanon,
> ein Stecken der jedem Anbeter :k einer schönen Parabolik oder dem (heimlichen) VT-Liebhaber Tränen des Glücks |bigeyes :l in die Augen treiben würde bzw. wird. :q
> 
> .




Deswegen kann ich es kaum erwarten bis Sie endlich bei mir isT#6


----------



## DRU (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die netten Berichte und Slotti hat die CTS mal wieder super beschrieben|good:


----------



## DRU (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@pikepauly

Kannst Dich schonmal auf die CTS freuen, wenn wir das dieses Jahr bzw im Dezember an der Oste noch hinbekommen


----------



## drehteufel (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nochmal für mich zum Verständnis: Die Ähnlichkeit der CTS zur VT bezieht sich aber nur auf deren Drilleigenschaften oder was macht es aus?
Schnellkraft/Steifigkeit vergleichbar mit VHF und SSIII gepaart mit "moderaterem" Drillverhalten ?


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So kann man es sagen!

Wobei natürlich son büschen biegen kein Testangeln ersetzen kann.
So wie wir es mit der VHF und CMW SS3 gemacht haben macht das Sinn.
Die CTS spielen jedenfalls in der Liga der Top-Blanks und sind bezahlbar.
Einige Preise die für andere Blanks aufgerufen werden, verursachen bei mir manchmal Kopfschütteln.


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Dru

Gebaut von Hellbrück??

Von dem hab ich Samstag einen Hammerstecken gesehen, den Slotti mitgebracht hatte.
Baut genauso perfekt wie CMW!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Vielleicht magst Du mir ja eine PN schreiben?!


Schau mal ins LM.


----------



## Slotti (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Von dem hab ich Samstag einen Hammerstecken gesehen, den Slotti mitgebracht hatte.
> Baut genauso perfekt wie CMW!



Du warst ja wirklich am überlegen :k aber Gott sei Dank war der Vorgriff zu dünn .

Immer wenn ich ne neue Rute fertig habe und denke , mann die is jetzt aber ziemlich gut muß ich mir beim nächsten Besuch bei Jörg eingestehen das es noch ein langer Weg ist


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab echt überlegt, wenn der Griff vom Durchmesser gepasst hätte................

Das wäre dann meine 4 te High-Class Hechtrute gewesen.

Wir sind doch irre!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das wäre dann meine 4 te High-Class Hechtrute gewesen.


Wieso ist das schlimm? 

@slotti
Ich frag mich nur, was die ganzen Blechpeitschen-Clone Angler tun, wenn sie diese 120er CTS mal in die Finger gedrückt bekommen. Das ist nämlich wirklich ein Innovationsschritt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, was die ganzen Blechpeitschen-Clone Angler tun ...


 
Wie ist den die "Blechpeitsche" bzw Notung (OPN) denn nun im Vergleich? Kann diese noch mithalten?

Aber andere Frage noch:

C.W. hat ja noch andere Blanks wie MP, TS (Top Score) ... habt ihr diese auch verglichen?


----------



## Slotti (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jou,

wenn ich keine BP hätte würd ich auch an so ner 120er überlegen 

Wobei die BP ist schon wieder anders und wer genau das mag wird mit einer 120er CTS auch nicht glücklicher werden.

Ist doch wirklich cool das es mitlerweile ne richtig schöne Auswahl an tollen Blanks gibt da ist doch für jeden was bei.


----------



## Slotti (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wie ist den die "Blechpeitsche" bzw Notung (OPN) denn nun im Vergleich? Kann diese noch mithalten?
> 
> Aber andere Frage noch:
> 
> C.W. hat ja noch andere Blanks wie MP, TS (Top Score) ... habt ihr diese auch verglichen?




Kommt immer darauf an wo sie eingesetzt wird als Zanderrute/Gummirute gibts besseres aber als Hecht/Wobblerrute und auch zum Schleppen meiner Meinung immer noch sehr gut und halt auch wieder "anders"

Die anderen Blanks gerade den Top Score und Tactilus hätte ich auch sehr gerne noch angeschaut aber da mußten wir schon wieder los  

#h


----------



## ivo (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

wo würdet Ihr den das reelle WG der 120g CTS sehen?
Bei der 90gr CTS sollen es ja 70gr sein.

Siehe hier:

http://www.rutenbau-brueggemann-onl...ucts/BL-CTEST/SubProducts/"BL-CTEST270/45-90"

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Von Samstag noch recht "benebelt" flüsterte mir der kleine Affe auf der Schulter wieder so einiges ins Ohr als ich Sonntag dann fischen war ...
> Als wir so ziemlich die ganze Köderkiste durch hatten, hängte ich mal nen ordentlichen Latschen von 18cm an den Karabiner ... nun suche ich wieder was neues :q
> Und zwar ne Rute welche 18-20cm Gufis mit 18-21gr, wohl seltener 14gr und 28gr Jigs fischen kann ...


Also sozusagen Verzögerung, Zeitzünder mit sicherer Distanz! 

Da wurde gerade schon die CTS 120 von slotti genannt, dann wäre da noch die SS2 (was wohl zuwenig Differenz ist) oder die VHF120 (was wohl zuviel Differenz ist). Eine weitere Alternative ist die PacBay 1088 in 2 Ausführungen, die ist zudem die günstigste. Die Tusk 120 ist auch ein feiner Blank. In der hohen Gewichtsklasse kommt durch das viele Material eh viel Power auf 9ft zusammen, da muss oder gar darf das Material gar nicht mehr so hammerstraff+schnell sein, sonst fliegen da gleich die Einzelteile. :g


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Nochmal für mich zum Verständnis: Die Ähnlichkeit der CTS zur VT bezieht sich aber nur auf deren Drilleigenschaften oder was macht es aus?
> Schnellkraft/Steifigkeit vergleichbar mit VHF und SSIII gepaart mit "moderaterem" Drillverhalten ?



VHF/SIII -> CTS: Ähnlich steif/schnell, aber ein anderer Aktionstypus. 
CTS -> VT: Ähnliche Aktion, aber steifer/schneller.

Des Weiteren spüre ich bei der SIII vordefinierte "Kipppunkte" - dort wo der Blank bei steigender Belastung in die nächste Stufe übergeht und mehr Aktion entfaltet. Wirkt irgendwie sehr "hinmodeliert", hochgezüchtet. Die VHF empfand ich da ähnlich, mit dem Unterschied, daß hier die Anschwellungen und der reine Durchmesser geringfügig anders verteilt sind (am deutlichsten an Spitze - VHF dicker - und Mittelteil - SIII dicker).

Der CTS hat beim Anbiegen mehr den Eindruck eines völlig "smoothen" Übergangs gemacht. Keine Kipppunkte, keine spürbare Einteilung in "Belastungszonen". kein "hier hört die Spitze auf" oder "hier fängt das Rückgrat an". Und das find ich im Prinzip viel eleganter, muss halt nur mal sehen, wie sich das beim Fischen auswirkt.

Ich würde erstmal raten und mutmaßen, daß es sich damit besser werfen lässt und der Blank universeller einsetzbar ist (z.B auch zum Wobbeln), passt auch zu Slottis Aussagen. ob nun die Feinfühligkeit beim Gufieren eine ähnliche Qualität besitzt, das gilt es noch für mich herauszufinden. Denn da macht einer VHF/SSIII so schnell keiner was vor.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gute Beschreibung! #6

Diese Kipppunkte sind aber auch Druckpunkte, oder lax gern unpräzise als Rückgrat benannt.
Das sind Taperzulauf oder Materialdickenänderungen, die man unter wechselnder Last spürt, können sogar mehrere sein, liegt meist aber einer in der oberen Hälfte des ST.
So ein bestimmter weit vorne liegender Druckpunkt ist wiederum genau das, was einen guten "Gummilifter" ausmacht.

Wer mehr Infos zu CTS haben will: http://www.ctsfishing.com/index.htm
Das gibts auch was zu Technology, haben auch Sektionen aber sehr smooth gemacht.


----------



## DRU (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> ich würde erstmal raten und Mutmaßen, daß es sich damit besser werfen lässt und der Blank universeller einsetzbar ist (z.B auch zum Wobbeln), passt auch zu Slottis Aussagen. ob nun die Feinfühligkeit beim Gufieren eine ähnliche Qualität besitzt, das gilt es noch für mich herauszufinden. Denn da macht einer VHF/SSIII so schnell keiner was vor.



Dem ist so, etwas universellere Spitze, trotzdem jedoch ungemein schnell und ordentlich straff, so dass sie ebenso in die Kategorie "ulimativer Taktsock" ein zu ordnen ist. 

aber bald kannst Du ja auch mal reel nen ordentlichen Gufi damit baden:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> So ein bestimmter weit vorne liegender Druckpunkt ist wiederum genau das, was einen guten "Gummilifter" ausmacht.



Kann wohl sein, der wird nur bei den meisten Gummiflitschen a la Damokles/Crypton für meinen Geschmack zu sehr übertrieben.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also, um auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen, den MP und auch TS Blank von C.W. kennt keiner .... #c


----------



## drehteufel (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> ...ob nun die Feinfühligkeit beim Gufieren eine ähnliche Qualität besitzt, das gilt es noch für mich herauszufinden. Denn da macht einer VHF/SSIII so schnell keiner was vor.


 
Das ist die entscheidende Frage. DRU und Slotti sind begeistert...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nein, alle sind von ihren GuFi-Stecken begeistert. 

*Die Sache ist für Dich aussichtslos, drehteufel :* Von den 3 verglichenen Blankobjekten ist jedes etwas anders und keines optimal - weil es die optimale Rute physikalisch berechenbar nicht geben kann.
Jedes ist ein Kompromiss aus widerstreitenden Eigenschaften wie Leichtigkeit und Biegekraft, usw.
Jedes hat Vor- und Nachteile, keines kann in allen Belangen vorne Punkten.

Etwa als Beispiel so, dass ein günstige Ugly Stik einer Blechpeitsche bezüglich extremer Schrotbarkeit was vor macht, um den Poller knoten kann man die Ugly Stik einfach besser und heilebleibend. Deswegen ist weder der eine noch der andere Rutenblank besser, nur gibt es Extreme, die genau in einer Hinsicht extrem punkten können. Deswegen braucht man die aber subjektiv trotzdem nicht gut finden müssen.

Und noch ein dazu: Deine nächste GuFi-Rute  - egal welche - wird Dir genau vorhersagbar und schonungslos eines bringen: Die Erkenntnis worin sie gut und worin sie schlecht ist. Und Dich zu neuen Beschaffungsgedanken führen, der übernächsten. 
No Way dran vorbei. :g 

Beispiele: grad oben: angelspezi82, WickedWalleye, ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Also, um auf meine Frage zurück zu kommen, den MP und auch TS Blank von C.W. kennt keiner .... #c


Waren nicht so das Thema und die Hot-Burner, auch nicht aufgefallen. #c
Wenn die Top Score eigentlich logisch die Spin Perfect III sind, dann sind das auch keine ausgesprochenen Gummiruten/Gufi-Flitschen. Die MP-Serie eh nicht. Wenn Du was richtig universelles und besseres teures willst, dann wären die neuen Sportex Kev-Blanks eher was, sehr straff und sehr robuster Eindruck, leider ein bischen teuer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Waren nicht so das Thema und die Hot-Burner, auch nicht aufgefallen. #c
> Wenn die Top Score eigentlich logisch die Spin Perfect III sind, dann sind das auch keine ausgesprochenen Gummiruten/Gufi-Flitschen.


 
OK, danke, #h
...  weil bei einem Anruf Anfangs des Jahres C.W. die MP1 Twister 270 cm, 75g (MP 04) und auch die Top Score 270 cm, 75g (TS02) sehr empfohlen hat.
Besonders die MP 04 sah er als seine beste Rute an.
Sind beide aber deutlich teurer als die Ruten, die ihr angesehen habt.


----------



## NoSaint (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So der pikepauly mein ich solls doe eher hier posten, also nochmal 

So, da die xtreme Pike Spin doch nicht so das gelbe vom Ei für mich ist und mein Vater spaßeshalber gemeint hat: "dann bau dir doch selber ne passende Rute!" Hab ich mich mal im I-Net umgeschaut und bin nun am überlegen, die idee in die Tat umzu setzen. Da ich auch Handwerklich recht begabt bin (war auch auf dem Technischen Gym.  ), traue ich mir das jedenfalls zu. 

Jedoch hab ich noch ein Paar fragen. zum einen muss die Rute nicht gleich einen RST, Harrison oder sonstigen ü 200€ Blank haben. Insgesammt könnte ich etwa 200 bis 220€ ausgeben (maximal). Ist das ein realistischer Preis für eine eigenbau Rute, die auch was taugt? Welchen Blank könntet ihr denn emfehlen, der vom P/L verhältnis auch akzeptabel ist? DIe Rute solle ähnliche Eigenschaften der UBS haben, jedoch leichter sein, geil wärs ja wenn eine solche Rute unter 200g kommt, ach ja, da ich mittlerweile sehr gerne mit kürzeren Ruten angel sollte die rute nicht länger als 2,5m sein, so um 2,3 bis 2,5 wären ideal. Wurfewicht sollte so bis 80 oder 90g sein und ich liebe Harte steife blanks, damit kann ich einfach gefühlvoller fischen und hab besseren Kontakt zu köder...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> OK, danke, #h
> ...  weil bei einem Anruf Anfangs des Jahres C.W. die MP1 Twister 270 cm, 75g (MP 04) und auch die Top Score 270 cm, 75g (TS02) sehr empfohlen hat.
> Besonders die MP 04 sah er als seine beste Rute an.


Kommt doch drauf an wofür, was Du ihm gesagt bzw. gefragt hast.



> Sind beide aber deutlich teurer als die Ruten, die ihr angesehen habt.


Nö, liegt alles gerade eben noch unter 200, das tut sich im Bereich 149 ... 189 (laut Liste) nicht soviel.


----------



## Slotti (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi #h

ich würde dir folgendes vorschlagen : http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...02&CatId=11&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=

den kürzt du dir auf 2,50m 10cm in der Spitze 10cm am Handteil dadurch sollte er WG-mäßig in etwas dahinkommen wo du ihn haben willst.

Der Blank ist sicher nicht das gelbe vom Ei aber auch nicht so schlecht wie man vielleicht denkt.

Damit hast du mal eine Basis deine erste Rute zu bauen, wenn du die fertig hast und du mit dem Ergebnis und dir selber zufrieden bist würd ich dann nach höherem/teurerem greifen, bei der ersten Rute passieren halt schon ganz gerne mal Fehler.

Die längen von 2,30-2,50 sind im "High-End-Bereich" eher bescheiden...


----------



## NoSaint (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke schomanl für den Tipp!

Was haltet ihr denn von dem Blank, die version in 2,63m und bis 80g weg, für 95€ läge das auch noch im Rahmen... http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...5&CatId=103&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=


Ich weiß nicht, vom Kürzen halte ich da nicht so viel, ich dank halt dadurch wird das Wg etwas unbestimmbar. Hab was das angeht aber keine Erfahrung...


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Kommt doch drauf an wofür, was Du ihm gesagt bzw. gefragt hast.
> 
> 
> Nö, liegt alles gerade eben noch unter 200, das tut sich im Bereich 149 ... 189 (laut Liste) nicht soviel.


 
Wobbler 15 - max. 18 cm, auch Tiefläufer mit großer Tauchschaufel und Gufi 10 bis 15 cm und bis 20g Kopf; sollte auch in starker Strömung noch hart sein und nicht schon sich durchbiegen, also somit auch mal einen großen 6er Mepps in den Schnellen führen können ...

bin seit 2 Jahren doch schon auf Suche und habe nichts dafür gefunden (und habe doch einiges probiert)


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kürzen würde ich auch nicht unbedingt als Einsteiger.
Da kommt schnell ein Besenstock bei raus.
Wir waren ja Samstag bei CMW haben aber diesen Blank nicht genauer unter die Lupe genommen.
Ich würde Christian anrufen. Er ist absolut kompetent!
Ein Fuji Sic Ringsatz kostet 30 Euro, Kork 30 Euro, Griff und Abschlusskappe zusammen noch mal 15 Euro.
Damit lässt sich schon was hochklassiges Bauen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Welchen Blank könntet ihr denn emfehlen, der vom P/L verhältnis auch akzeptabel ist? DIe Rute solle ähnliche Eigenschaften der UBS haben, jedoch leichter sein, geil wärs ja wenn eine solche Rute unter 200g kommt, ach ja, da ich mittlerweile sehr gerne mit kürzeren Ruten angel sollte die rute nicht länger als 2,5m sein, so um 2,3 bis 2,5 wären ideal. Wurfewicht sollte so bis 80 oder 90g sein und ich liebe Harte steife blanks, damit kann ich einfach gefühlvoller fischen und hab besseren Kontakt zu köder...





Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ein Fuji Sic Ringsatz kostet 30 Euro, Kork 30 Euro, Griff und Abschlusskappe zusammen noch mal 15 Euro.
> Damit lässt sich schon was hochklassiges Bauen.



Und der Blank nochmal 120 Euro - macht 195 Euro. Liegt doch im Rahmen und dürfte ein mehr als würdiger Nachfolger für die olle UBS darstellen! :m Zumal die Rute hinterher mindestens 60g leichter wird als die Grüne. Unter 200g sollte eigentl. auch kein Problem darstellen.

Und extrem steif isser definitiv. :q


----------



## NoSaint (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab denen grade ne Mail geschrieben, aber ich werde evtl morgen nochmal anrufen, am telefon ist sone Beratung doch besser.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wobbler 15 - max. 18 cm, auch Tiefläufer mit großer Tauchschaufel und Gufi 10 bis 15 cm und bis 20g Kopf; sollte auch in starker Strömung noch hart sein und nicht schon sich durchbiegen, also somit auch mal einen großen 6er Mepps in den Schnellen führen können ...
> 
> bin seit 2 Jahren doch schon auf Suche und habe nichts dafür gefunden (und habe doch einiges probiert)


Ah, immer noch der 6er Strömungsmepps. 
Ganz todsicher geht das mit VHF 120, aber das ist schon harter Stecken. Große Wobbler sowie GuFi paßt aber.
Ansonsten auch VT 120 oder Tusk 120, da hast Du auch Reserven.
Auch der oben angesprochene CTS 120, so als moderneres Pendant zur VT.
Also wenig ist das nicht , vor allem für die recht kleinen GuFis packen die das schon ohne ausgesprochen GuFi-Ruten sein zu müssen

Ich fische für die schweren Sachen, größte Wobbler ne Ultraspin und VHF150 je in 3m, das reicht locker aus.


----------



## NoSaint (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und der Blank nochmal 120 Euro - macht 195 Euro. Liegt doch im Rahmen und dürfte ein mehr als würdiger Nachfolger für die olle UBS darstellen! :m Zumal die Rute hinterher mindestens 60g leichter wird als die Grüne. Unter 200g sollte eigentl. auch kein Problem darstellen.
> 
> Und extrem steif isser definitiv. :q



Hast du erfahrungen mit dem Blank? Wenn ja kannste mir ja vielleicht nen kleinen Bericht schreiben... die Länge wär schonmal echt super


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Und der Blank nochmal 120 Euro - macht 195 Euro.


Nettes Stück! :k Los, jemand kaufen, bauen, testen! 
Mit 60g Masse bin ich mal gespannt. 

Der Vergleich mit VHF deutlich kürzer als 9ft ist meiner Ansicht nach eh sinnlos.


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Hast du erfahrungen mit dem Blank? Wenn ja kannste mir ja vielleicht nen kleinen Bericht schreiben... die Länge wär schonmal echt super




Nö, hab den 9' mal als Rute aufgebaut befingern dürfen - that's all. Dünner und steifer geht kaum.

Vielleicht kennt Slotti den 2.40iger... Ansonsten steht zum 2.70iger auf den vorangegangen Seiten Einiges. Tendenziell fallen die Kürzeren Blanks ja oft etwas härter aus - kann's aber wirklich nicht sagen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ah, immer noch der 6er Strömungsmepps.


 
richtig :m ..immer noch der ... (solltet ihr auch probieren, ist eine feine Sache, die kaum jemand praktiziert  ... habe schon vieles inzwischen ausprobiert, aber nichts überzeugendes gefunden ...

hatte die VHF 120 vor 3 Wochen zum Angeln ... kommt mir persönlich etwas schwerfällig vor, wie ne alte Pilke (der Blank ist exakt so dick wie die der neuen Serie Sportex KEV PIKE; derzeit habe ich nun dazu die YAD Cleveland 150, elegant und dünn im blank, aber voller Kraft, absolut unterschätzte Rute) ..sorry, bitte nicht schlagen ...


----------



## drehteufel (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und noch ein dazu: Deine nächste GuFi-Rute - egal welche - wird Dir genau vorhersagbar und schonungslos eines bringen: Die Erkenntnis worin sie gut und worin sie schlecht ist. Und Dich zu neuen Beschaffungsgedanken führen, der übernächsten.
> No Way dran vorbei. :g


 
Du machst mir echt Mut Det...|uhoh:
Na jedenfalls lasse ich jetzt erstmal bauen, fische die Rute und kann dann letztlich immer noch was anders aufbauen lassen, falls das noch nötig sein sollte...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also hoffentlich Mut zum Springen - irgendwann mußt Du mal los. 
Soll Dir helfen nicht zu zweifeln, Du machst es in jedem Fall richtig wenn Du los machst.

Ist wie im Schach: Du kannst lange denken, grübeln, planen, letzlich kannst Du nicht vorherbestimmen was der Kontrahent wirklich macht, außer du machst einen Zug und schaust was er macht, oder ganz anderes macht.
So ist das mit der Spinnrute auch: Erst wenn Du wirklich einige Zeit damit gefischt haben wirst, bist Du wirklich schlauer.


----------



## drehteufel (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Für mich wird es eine CTS 45-90. Denke mal, dass mir die viel Spaß bereiten wird.
Und das nächste Projekt steht dann auch schon ins Haus, da ich fürs Boot gern noch eine kürzere Variante derselben WG-Klasse hätte...


----------



## zandertex (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,mal eine ganz andere Idee die eigene Rute zu bauen.Wenn man das hier so verfolgt wird doch nur ein ziemlich steifer Blank gesucht,mit einer Spiztenaktion,der ein gewisses Köderspektrum bewältigen soll.Nicht das ihr das jetzt auch so machen sollt,ich mach es schon seit Jahren so.Für die Kohle die ein Rutenbauer für einen natürlich,Top,1A,High End............. Blank haben will bekommt man bei seinem Tackle Dealer eine fertige Rute,oder auch 2.Obwohl der Blank natürlich sein Geld wert ist:q.
Mann sucht sich bei seinem Händler seine neue Gerte aus,einfach mal ohne auf den Hersteller zu achten.Und baut sich das Teil dann so auf,wie man es haben will.
Korkringe oder Griff,ein Fuji Rollenhalter und anderen Kleinkram gibt es günstig in der Bucht.Ist ein wenig mehr Arbeit,aber das Ergebnis zählt.Soll jetzt keine Werbung sein,schaut euch mal die Prologic Ruten an.Die haben leider einen Duplon Griff,aber der Rest müsste genau in das hier gewünschte Beuteschema passen.Für den der sich seine Rute bauen lassen will,oder einen Blank vom Edelherrsteller braucht,ist das natürlich nichts.Aber,nur das Ergebnis zählt.
Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Zandertex

Nochmal für Doofe?????????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



zandertex schrieb:


> bekommt man bei seinem Tackle Dealer eine fertige Rute,oder auch 2.Obwohl der Blank natürlich sein Geld wert ist:q.
> Mann sucht sich bei seinem Händler seine neue Gerte aus,einfach mal ohne auf den Hersteller zu achten.Und baut sich das Teil dann so auf,wie man es haben will.



Das geht auf jeden Fall, und mache ich auch gerne, weil:

Das Fertigrutenangebot ist weit größer als das Blankangebot, zudem ist die Preisgestaltung anders. Aber: es gibt eben viele Fertigruten mehr als Blankangebote, demzufolge auch ein paar interessante, die es sonst nicht gibt, oder nicht mehr gibt oder sonstwie.
Das muss nicht mal Low-End werden, sondern kann mit guter Rutenbasis sehr exklusiv werden.

Probleme bereitet neben der Arbeit hauptsächlich die benutzte Ringwickelfläche, die man bei einem besseren aufbau dann schnell mal freiläßt. Bekomme ich aber auch gut weglackiert, haben nur viele Manschetten vor. 

Das mit den Griffverklebungen hat sich dank "Made in China" und billig montiert dagegen oft sehr leicht gelöst: Das bröckelt oft weg wie Brötchen. :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Für mich wird es eine CTS 45-90. Denke mal, dass mir die viel Spaß bereiten wird.
> Und das nächste Projekt steht dann auch schon ins Haus, da ich fürs Boot gern noch eine kürzere Variante derselben WG-Klasse hätte...



Der Blank wird sich wohl noch verbreiten wie ein Virus! 

Alleine in die Hand nehmen reicht schon aus - man wird sofort infiziert! :q

EDIT: Die Prologic-Blanks machen nen Spitzen-Eindruck, aber warum neu bauen? Die Ruten sind doch schon schön gemacht. Und Duplon ist doch "der neue Kork". :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Nochmal für Doofe?????????


Er rippt Fertigruten, bedarfsweise bis zum Blank runter.
Für schlanke 30 Taler aus der Sopo-Liste eine nette Option, vorausgesetzt das Zeug gefällt auch vom Blank her.

Du willst deine Fertig-Sportex ja auch mal aufpimpen, so in etwa.


----------



## Pikepauly (17. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jup!

Jetzt hab ichs kapiert.


----------



## Slotti (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Vielleicht kennt Slotti den 2.40iger... Ansonsten steht zum 2.70iger auf den vorangegangen Seiten Einiges. Tendenziell fallen die Kürzeren Blanks ja oft etwas härter aus - kann's aber wirklich nicht sagen.



nein kenne ich leider nicht  genausowenig wie die 10`ft. Sowas wie der 30-60 gr. Blank in 2,40 würd ich selbst sofort nehmen


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist denn die CTS bei CMW im Online-Katalog ? Habe diese dort nicht gefunden, was aber heute bei mir nichts heißt ...


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Toni!

Christian hat unheimlich viele Sachen da, die nicht im Online-Shop sind.
Z. Bsp. die CTS und Tactilus und noch ne ganze Menge "Spezialitäten."
Zum Teil weil er mit der Pflege seines Shops wohl nicht ganz hinterher kommt.
Er will aber auch bewusst exclusive Sachen da haben, für einen bestimmten Kundenkreis.
Die verscherbelt er dann an die Moderatoren vom Rutenbauforum.
Einen schönen Überblick über die CTS hat Christian Heinrich in seinem Online-Shop.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Alles klar ... danke dir #h


----------



## NoSaint (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich hab mir nochmal mehrere Balnks angesehen und ich denke bei mir wird es auf den CTS rauslaufen, da er einfach meinen Wünschen am nächsten Kommt, leicht ist und bezahlbar...


----------



## Slotti (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ NoSaint

der Blank wird dir sicherlich gefallen und freude bereiten

aber du schreibst was von WG 80-90gr. die Rute ist zwar so angegeben könnte aber real etwas weniger haben zumindest ist das bei der 9 ft Version so.

Welche für Köder willst du einsetzen? Gummis von-bis mit welchen Köpfen?

#hSlotti


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@No Saint

Mit Sicherheit keine schlechte Wahl die Cts.
Die 2,70 mtr. die ich gesehen habe, waren erstklassig.
Und das Preisargument zieht bei dem verbesserten Blankangebot.
Ich habe mich letzte Woche mit Det und KHof schon darüber unterhalten.
Es gibt echte High-Class Blanks zwischen 80 und 120 Euro.
Wesentlich mehr wäre ich nicht bereit auszugeben.
Ich denke, die werden eher günstiger die nächsten Jahre, wenn der individuelle Rutenbau in DE grösser wird.
In USA kosten Top-Blanks von Lamiglass, Batson, St. Croix meist zwischen 60 und 120 Dollar.


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> aber du schreibst was von WG 80-90gr. die Rute ist zwar so angegeben könnte aber real etwas weniger haben zumindest ist das bei der 9 ft Version so.



Naja, aber wenn man von der grünen UBS ausgeht - die hat real auch weniger als -85g WG für meinen Geschmack. #c


----------



## NoSaint (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, eins muss ich klarstellen, ich *liebe* meine UBS und für die Uferangelei ist die auch super, nur angel ich auch viel vom Boot hier am Bodensee und dafür ist einfach ne kürzere Rute besser. Zudem will ich eifach mal eine wirklich für mich perfekt ausgelegte Rute haben und eine selbst gebaute ist halt doch nochmal was ganz spezielles, eiben ein lieblingsgerät...

Mal ne andere Frage und zwar, ich hab das Blinkerheft Rutenbau (das vom Christian Weckesser) und hab dort schon einiges drinnen gelesen.Nur hab ich etwas nicht verstanden und zwar hat ein Rutenblank ja zwei Springerpunkte (oder wie die heißen) jetzt meine Frage sollten die ringe so plaziert werden, dass sie auf diesem Punkt liegen oder aber dass sie "dazwischen" liegen. Hier nochmal ne Skizze, damit ihr wisst was ich meine...

Ach ja, ob dier Blank nun bis 80 oder 70g Wg hat ist nicht so sehr entscheident, eher dass er schon steif und scnell ist... Einsetzten möchte ich ihn für Wobbler von 12 bis 20cm und Gummifische ab 10 bis 20cm


----------



## Slotti (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

gegenüber dem kräftigesten Springer.

Ich baue aber eher nach Flucht, wenn die Rute beim Springer "hängen" würde oder stark zur Seite rausdrehen sollte ist mir eine gerade Rute lieber als eine nach Springpunkt gebaute.

Das ist aber ein abendfüllendes Thema  

Hilfe was Rutenbau angeht findest du zb hier : www.rutenbauforum.de

|wavey:Slotti


----------



## NoSaint (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für den Tipp Also ich hab mir nun ein paar sachen Bestellt und zwar bei CMW:

http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...0&CatId=364&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...6&CatId=252&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...94&CatId=92&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...68&CatId=92&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...3&CatId=92&begin=30&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...5&CatId=346&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...9&CatId=117&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...6&CatId=348&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...97&CatId=93&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=

und bei Ch:
http://www.ch-rutenbaushop.de/epage...ObjectPath=/Shops/61681492/Products/CTSEST003
http://www.ch-rutenbaushop.de/epages/61681492.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/61681492/Products/%22Fuji%20SKDPS-Spacer%22/SubProducts/%22Fuji%20SKDPS-Spacer-0001%22

Wie die Rute aussehen soll hab ich schon ziemlich genau im kopf und ich freu mich schon total drauf. Sie bekommt 7 Ringe inkl des Endrings (ich denke bei ner 2,4m Rute ist das ne recht gute anzahl von ringen, wäre der Blank länger hätte ich 8 genommen), die Ringbindungen werden dunkelgrün, der Rollenhalter ist dieser fuji mit Carbon und zwar der in silber mit dem grünen Carbon. Der Vordergriff wird der aus kork(jedoch kürze ich den noch etwas, so auf 4cm, damit ich mit dem finger noch auf den Blank komme) und der hintere aus Duplon, allerdings unterteil in 2 teile.


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Na, das wird bestimmt ein Hammer-Stecken! Freu mich schon auf den Bericht! #6

Wieso eigentl. 2-Steg Ringe und soviele davon?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wollte ich auch grade fragen, hätte auch eher 1-Steg genommen...


----------



## NoSaint (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich weiß nich, ich mag einfach lieber die 2-Steg, auch aus optischen Gründen(ist halt geschmackssache...)


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich, ich mag einfach lieber die 2-Steg, auch aus optischen Gründen(ist halt geschmackssache...)



Macht die ganze Geschichte aber etwas starrer und schwerer.

Wenn's um die Stabilität geht, man könnte auch nur für den Leitring nen 2-Steg nehmen, ist vielleicht stabiler wg. Boot und so.

Bin da aber weissgott nicht der Fachmann. Bei meiner SpinIII hat der Wecki nur 5 (!) Ringe genommen, die ist aber nochmal 20cm länger also 2.60m. Aber da denkt irgendwie jeder Rutenbauer anders (ist ja auch n anderer Blank).


----------



## NoSaint (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ich hab als vergleich ein 2,4m Spinne daheim,( bis 40g Wg) und die hat 7 Ringe, finde das auch recht gut so, lieber ein paar mehr als zu wenige Ringe...


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ruf doch einfach mal den Wecki an und frag nach. Zweistegringe sehen in der Anzahl an einer 2,40 Rute recht martialisch aus.

Deine Bestellung wird ja noch nicht raus sein und von daher würde ich den Meister selbst mal fragen....


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das geht schon mit 7 Ringen.

Nötig sind sie aber sicher nicht.

Der Griff wird Kork/Duplon Mix??


----------



## NoSaint (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Pikepauly, jup, hinter dem Rollenhalter Duplon, davor Kork. Einfach aus dem grund, ich fasse lieber kork an als Duplon, darum is da wo ich Permanent meine Hand hab Kork. Aber Duplon ist, laut dem was ich so gelesen hab, leichter und wiederstandsfähiger, darum da wo ich nicht so oft hingreife Duplon.

@all, Ne als mir gefällt das so mit den 2-steg ringen auch mit der anzahl   Ich kenns ja von meiner anderen Rute und weiß auch wie das ausschaut...


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Der Griff wird Kork/Duplon Mix??



So muss das sein!!! :q:q:q#6#6#6

Mit den Ringen --- die sind ja nicht nur für's Auge, die haben ja ne Funktion... wobei da wohl auch nicht immer der Grundsatz gilt "viel hilft viel".

Kaufruten haben oft die Beringung völlig überdimensioniert, aber bei nem "Ideal-Eigenbau" muß man das ja nicht nachmachen...

just sayin'.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Es schadet aber nicht mit den 7 Ringen.
Son kurzer Stecken wird davon nicht kopflastig.
Wenn die Grifflänge stimmt. (Traut man sich ja kaum noch zu schreiben)


----------



## NoSaint (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, der eine Duplon griff wird wenn nötig noch etwas gekürtzt, damit alles passt. 

Ich dachte dass ich den hinteren Griff so etwa machen werde: Das längere Duplonteil, kommt als erstes drauf und ist etwa 20cm lang, dazwischen ist dann eine Lücke von etwa 5 cm(wo man den Blank sieht) und dann kommt das 4cm kurtze Duplon-Endstück, dahinter noch den Griffabschluss und dann hat der Hintere griff etwa eine länge von so 33 oder 34cm ICh hab mirs das soo ähnlich wie bei den Speedmaster Spinnruten vorgestellt, nur aus Duplon...

@Pikepauky, klaro kannste noch drauf antworten, nur igrendwie hat sich meine Vorstellung schon fest in meinen Kopf gebrannt  |uhoh:


----------



## duck_68 (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn die *Grifflänge* stimmt. (Traut man sich ja kaum noch zu schreiben)




Jaja, das könnte das Unwort des Monats, werden|uhoh:|uhoh: (beim Wort des Jahres hatten wir uns meines Wissens nach schon auf "Shamoni":vik: geeinigt)


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn die Grifflänge stimmt. (Traut man sich ja kaum noch zu schreiben)



Sollte was zwischen 87 und 107cm sein. Je nach Brustumfang, Körpergröße, persönlicher Vorlieben und Lieblingsessen.


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@No-Saint

Stecks einfach zusammen ohne den Griff zu verkleben, baust ne Rolle dran und testest die Balance. Danach kannste immer noch abschneiden.

@Martin Obelt

In diesem Thread sind wir ja hoffentlich vor solchen "Ergüssen" wie neulich einigermassen sicher.

Shamoni böser Geist, der uns überteuerte Rollen kaufen lässt.


----------



## duck_68 (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hopefully


----------



## Pikepauly (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Uli 

Die Gliedmasse müssen natürlich bei der Wahl der Grifflänge berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## NoSaint (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @No-Saint
> 
> Stecks einfach zusammen ohne den Griff zu verkleben, baust ne Rolle dran und testest die Balance. Danach kannste immer noch abschneiden.



Genau, so hatte ich das gedacht, drum ist alles etwas länger bestellt...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Uli
> 
> Die Gliedmasse müssen natürlich bei der Wahl der Grifflänge berücksichtigt werden.



Vorsicht, der Ferkelfahnder kommt bestimmt gleich ums Eck... :m


----------



## drehteufel (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kork/Duplon-Kombi??#d Wäre nicht mein Ding.
Meine 2,70er CTS wird ganz schlicht mit 6+1 Ringen, Leitring ein 25er Zweisteg, der Rest LVSG, Rahmen in Gunsmoke. 17er FUJI-DPS-Rollenhalter in Gunsmoke, Griff Vollkork (|bigeyes), mag ich einfach lieber, Abschlusskappe am liebsten aus Rubbercork, das gefällt mir ziemlich gut. Untergriff max. 35cm, wenns ein nutzbarer, also fließend übergehender Rubbercork-Abschluss wird, dann eher 32 cm, "Griff" über dem Rollenhalter 3cm, damit der Blank bei Bedarf mit dem Zeigefinger begrabbelt werden kann.
An den Ringen evtl. eine silberne Zierwicklung. Das wars dann schon, schlicht und funktionell...


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Kork/Duplon-Kombi??#d Wäre nicht mein Ding.



Aber klar, das ist sexy und modern! Und hochindividualistisch! Passt also hervorragend zum EST-Blank! :m


----------



## drehteufel (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Aber klar, das ist sexy und modern! Und hochindividualistisch! Passt also hervorragend zum EST-Blank! :m


 
Wer weiß wie lange...:q
Jedenfalls ist es gut, dass es verschiedene Geschmäcker gibt, sonst könnten die Rutenbauer ja auch gleichartige Stangenruten fertigen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> sonst könnten die Rutenbauer ja auch gleichartige Stangenruten fertigen.



Also will nicht wissen wie viele blaue VHFs exakt gleich aussehen...


----------



## drehteufel (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Also will nicht wissen wie viele blaue VHFs exakt gleich aussehen...


 
Zum Glück habe ich nicht so eine...:m
Nein, im Grunde ist mir das Aussehen fast egal, funktionieren muss es und auf meine Bedürfnisse zugeschnitten sein. Optischer Firlefanz ist für mich nicht nötig, da ich mich nicht unbedingt von anderen abheben will und muss.


----------



## Slotti (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Ich weiß nich, ich mag einfach lieber die 2-Steg, auch aus optischen Gründen(ist halt geschmackssache...)




Also 6+1 für die 2,40 ist schon ok aber an den Blank 2-Steg Ringe dranzuschrauben halte ich nicht für sehr glücklich, das paßt einfach nicht zu der Charakteristik des Blanks solltest du vielleicht wirklich nochmal überdenken.

So als Tip, ich finde es immer besser alles aus einer Hand zu kaufen auch wenns vielleicht etwas teurer sein könnte, bringt aber den Vorteil das dir zb. CH Rutenbau alle Teile passend zu deinem Blank zusammenstellt. Bei 2 Lieferadressen kanns auch mal passieren das was nicht paßt und dann geht die Bestellerei von vorne los.

|wavey:


----------



## drehteufel (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also wenn CH seine Arbeit genauso gut macht, wie sich bisher der Kontakt mit mir gestaltet hat, dann kann das nur eine Top-Rute werden.
Dafür gebe ich schonmal ein kräftiges #6.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mal kurz ne Zwischenfrage:
Hat jemand bei CMW mal die XST1085 Rute getestet oder war da allgemein nur in der Hand halten angesagt?
Die Maßangaben zwischen Hersteller und CMW sind etwas "abweichend".


----------



## NoSaint (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> So als Tip, ich finde es immer besser alles aus einer Hand zu kaufen auch wenns vielleicht etwas teurer sein könnte, bringt aber den Vorteil das dir zb. CH Rutenbau alle Teile passend zu deinem Blank zusammenstellt. Bei 2 Lieferadressen kanns auch mal passieren das was nicht paßt und dann geht die Bestellerei von vorne los.
> 
> |wavey:



Klar hätte ich gern alles von einem geholt, nuur im Shop von CH find ich keine Griffe und Bindegarn, darum hab ich den Rest bei CMW bestellt...

Ansonsten ich denke nunmal dass 2-Stegringe eher zu einer Rute von um die 80g WG passen, bis jetzt hab ich noch fast noch keine solche Rute(von de Stange) gesehen die 1-Stegringe hatte. Ich mein so drastisch wird das doch nicht die rute beeinflussen, klar im gewissen Maße vielleicht, aber ind er Praxis denk ich nicht groß störend... Aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren, warum meinst du dass es nicht von der Charakteristik dazu passt?


----------



## Slotti (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also wenn man so ein "Objekt" angeht hätte ich vielleicht das persönliche Gespräch zu einem Rutenbauer gesucht, CH soll ja auch nen Netter sein und auch gut telefonisch zu erreichen, er hat sicher das ein oder andere nicht im Shop gelistet was er aber tatsächlich vorrätig hat.

Die 9 Fuß Rute liegt eher bei ca 70gr. , ich weiß jetzt nicht wie der 8 Fuß ausfällt aber auch bei WG 80gr kannst du noch Einsteg nehmen.

Gerade dahingehend war das CMW Event am Wochenende recht bestätigend.

Gerade bei einer Spinrute-> weniger Garn->weniger Lack-> weniger Ringmaterial insgesammt weniger Gewicht paßt auch besser zu dem eher dünnen Blank und hilft die Aktion so zu lassen wie sie ist.

Ich will dich hier auch nicht belehren oder so, sondern einfach nur paar Tips geben was vielleicht hilfreich sein könnte.


----------



## NoSaint (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das mit dem belehren hab ich nicht böse gemeint, eher dass ich für tipps offen bin... 

Ich denke einfach dass die 2-Stegringe auch robuster sind, damit meine ich nicht, dass 1-Stegringe beim Drill verbiegen oder so, mir gehts auch im den Transport. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber mir wollen einfach 1-Stegringe nicht so gut gefallen wie 2-Stegringe, ich steh einfach mehr auf die... 

Mein Gedanke ist auch der, wenn ich mir schon ne ü 200€ Rute baue, dann soll die mir auch komplett gefallen, nicht nur von der Funktion her auch vom Design 


Ach ja, da vorhin was davon geredet wurde, an meine Rute kommen "nur2 6+1 ringe, das gleiche hab ich auch vor, nur hab ich es etwas anderst beschrieben, vielleicht hat das ein paar von euch geirrt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Mein Gedanke ist auch der, wenn ich mir schon ne ü 200€ Rute baue, dann soll die mir auch komplett gefallen, nicht nur von der Funktion her auch vom Design



Da hast Du völlig recht!

Ich denke persönlich zwar auch das Einstegringe rein von der Funktion her ausreichen würden - wenn es Dir aber mit den anderen besser gefällt ist der Punkt erledigt, das ist ja ebn einer der Riesen-Vorteile beim Selbstbau, alles so wie Du es Dir vorstellst. :m


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bei einer so harten nur 2,4m. langen Rute würde ich mir über die Ringe überhaupt keine Gedanken machen. Da wirst du keinen Unterschied bemerken.
Bei einer 2,7m. Rute sieht es schon wieder anders aus.
Im Boot sind sowieso Zweistegringe besser, falls du die Rute auch im Boot einsetzen möchtest. Bleibst du irgendwo hängen ist nicht gleich der Ring verbogen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Bei einer so harten nur 2,4m. langen Rute würde ich mir über die Ringe überhaupt keine Gedanken machen. Da wirst du keinen Unterschied bemerken.


 
Wie "hart" ist die denn? |kopfkrat


----------



## NoSaint (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wie "hart" ist die denn? |kopfkrat



kann ich berichten sobald der Blank da ist... |supergri


----------



## NoSaint (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ach da ist mir doch noch Spontan eine frage eingefallen. Wie beschriftet ihr denn eure Rutenn, mit Edding oder weißer Tusche finde ich es zwar personlich aber so ganz überzeugt bin ich davon nicht, gibt es eine gute Alternative? Ich will halt durch eine unschöne Schrift oder sowas meine Rute nicht verschandeln.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da habe ich bei Slotti was echt schönes gesehen, eventuell kannst Du mal ein Bild einstellen und noch mal genauerklären wie das gemacht wird?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@NoSaint: Du bist hier irgendwie falsch. "Die Sprechstunde" mit "Nürnberger Trichter" gibts woanders. Frag Pauly. :g


----------



## Slotti (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das sind sogenannte Decals/Nassschiebebilder oder Wasserschieber wie man sie zb aus dem Modelbaubereich kennt (Tamiya , Revell)

Meine Signatur Decals hat mir ein Bekannter gedruckt der Automodelle baut, er druckt sich damit die Sponsoraufkleber, man braucht für silber weiß oder gold einen speziellen Drucker weil das zb ein Tintenstrahler nicht kann.

Es gibt aber auch Folie für Tintenstrahldrucker damit kann man sich sowas selbst erstellen Supercal Folie oder InkDecal. Die Folie wird im Tintenstrahler bedruckt und anschließend mit Dosenklarlack dünn versiegelt, nach dem trocknen kann man das Decal dann passend ausschneiden und es wird in einem Wasserbad mit lauwarmen Wasser gelöst und dann auf den bereits einmal lackierten Blank geschoben und mit einem Wattestäbchen angedrückt und trocken getupft, nach dem abtrocknen (wichtig) kann man dann überlackieren und sieht keinerlei Ränder.







Ich suche gerade auch nach einer Bezugsquelle für die Supercal Folie, falls jemand so etwas findet wäre das interessant.

#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kavan Katalog - Stichwortsuche - SuperCal System

http://www.kavanrc.com/

Kanst Du dan im Modellbauladen bestellen.

Oder:

http://www.der-schweighofer.at/wg/862/dekorb%F6gen

EDIT oder beim Hersteller selbst:

http://www.supercaldecals.com/supercal1.html


----------



## Slotti (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Denni !!!

Perfekt #6 Danke


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde das sieht sehr wertig aus!

Muss mal sehen ob ich das hier bei den ansässigen Modellbauern bekommen kann, daran wäre ich auf jeden Fall sehr interessiert...

Das heisst ich kann prinzipiell alle Muster etc drucken, oder? Aber immer nur in einer Farbe? Würde natürlich schon nette Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten ergeben...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das gibt doch schon lange Threads dazu, mit allen für und wieder, x-Methoden und Prints und Tricks und schicken Ergebnissen ... Wer will denn das alles nochmal schreiben  

Dei Beschriftung von Slotti sieht aber auch im Orginal richtig nett und wertig aus! #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, das war bei Slottis Rute echt sehr schön!

@Det: Hast Du zufällig einen Link? Hatte bisher nix gesehen und bin grade zu faul zum suchen... |rolleyes


----------



## Slotti (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Stefan ja damit läßt sich alles Drucken, von Logos bis zur Schrift.

Herstellen lassen kannst du sowas zb bei www.druckeronkel.de oder www.decalprint.de

sofern du aber kein weiß, silber oder gold brauchst und einen halbwegs guten Tintenstrahler besitzt kann man das durchaus selber machen. 

Die Verarbeitung ist beim ersten mal nicht ganz so einfach weil die Folie hauchdünn ist da geht schonmal was kaputt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Ach ja, da vorhin was davon geredet wurde, an meine Rute kommen "nur2 6+1 ringe, das gleiche hab ich auch vor, nur hab ich es etwas anderst beschrieben, vielleicht hat das ein paar von euch geirrt.



Ach so! Ich dachte 7+1...


----------



## Tisie (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Cool, the return of the "Abziehbilder" - wie wir im Osten zu sagen pflegten 

Das wäre wirklich eine Alternative, bisher habe ich mich davor gescheut, eine schöne Rute mit meiner Schrift zu verunstalten.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## NoSaint (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dieses SuperCal System find ich ja recht gut, nur ist die Frage ob die Druckertinte auch den Epoxydlack ab kann oder ob das ganze verschmiert...


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Du sollst es vorher mit Klarlack versiegeln.


----------



## taxel (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Cool, the return of the "Abziehbilder" - wie wir im Osten zu sagen pflegten
> 
> Das wäre wirklich eine Alternative, bisher habe ich mich davor gescheut, eine schöne Rute mit meiner Schrift zu verunstalten.
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Mein Gott ... Abziehbilder. Damit habe ich vor fast 40 Jahren meine Brotbüchse für den Kindergarten geschmückt |rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



taxel schrieb:


> Mein Gott ... Abziehbilder. Damit habe ich vor fast 40 Jahren meine Brotbüchse für den Kindergarten geschmückt |rolleyes



Machst Du in 4 Jahren wieder... |supergri


----------



## NoSaint (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gut, ich hab mal ne Mail an "DruckerOnkel" geschrieben und denen ein paar Fragen gestellt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Er meint damit, dass diese ganzen Bastelfragen diesen Thread zuspammen und es allerlei andere Threads gibt in denen Rutenbaufragen Ontopic diskutiert werden.


----------



## Ollek (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Das sind sogenannte Decals/Nassschiebebilder oder Wasserschieber wie man sie zb aus dem Modelbaubereich kennt (Tamiya , Revell)



@ Slotti

Das sieht sicher richtig gut aus, aber wenn schon "Handmade" dann fänd ichs besser wenn zum Schluss auch "Handschrift" drauf ist so wie bei meiner alten Hardy Palakona. |rolleyes
Das ist dann echt Handmade bis zum Finish.

Aber die Rute sieht Top aus


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Ollek schrieb:


> Das sieht sicher richtig gut aus, aber wenn schon "Handmade" dann fänd ichs besser wenn zum Schluss auch "Handschrift" drauf ist



Du kennst meine Handschrift nicht, sonst würdest Du das nicht vorschlagen... #d

Dann doch besser so, ich finde das echt sehr schön!


----------



## Slotti (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ollek du kennst meine Schrift nicht!!! 

Ich hab mich da schon vorher handschriftlich versucht und das sah sowas von :vaus das ich es aufgegeben habe. 

Mit einer Eigenbeschriftung hätte ich die Rute eher abgewertet von daher find ich es so besser.

Es gibt aber wirkliche Handschriftkünstler  bei denen siehts richtig gut aus und paßt auch wirklich besser zur Handgebauten nur gehöre ich halt nicht dazu.


----------



## Ollek (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich es irgendwie hinkriege mach ich mal ein Foto von der Beschriftung meiner Hardy. (Obwohl ich mit meiner Kamera nicht so dicht rangehen kann)

Die Schrift wurde mit einer Ato Feder oder sowas in der Art aufgetragen und sieht auch nicht unbedingt nach "Schönschrift" aus. Aber der Schreiber hat so Spiralformig um den Blank geschrieben was an sich bei fertig lackiertem Blank wiederum sehr schmuck wirkt.

Es muss keine Schönschrift sein, wichtig ist das die Linienführung halbwegs grade ist und die Schrift auch nicht zu klein. 
Glaubs fertig lackiert sieht das top aus.

So in etwa mein ich das, aber das ist eine neuere Hardy und bei mir ist die Schrift etwas grösser

http://blog.toyamarod.com/images/hardy2.jpg


----------



## Ranger (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry, aber das hat nichts mehr mit dem Thread zu tun oder?


----------



## Ollek (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Ranger schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das hat nichts mehr mit dem Thread zu tun oder?




|kopfkrat warum hat die Beschriftung einer *High End* *Handmaderute *nichts mit dem Thema eines "High End Handmaderutenthreads" zu tun?

Darf man sich hier nur über Blankeigenschaften unterhalten?

Sorry find das ein wenig kleinlich.


----------



## drehteufel (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Es ist aber schon so, dass der Blank an sich schon fertig lackiert ist, bei CTS und VHF zum Beispiel? Weil ich immer was vom "dann fertig lackierten Blank" lese. Ich dachte, es werden nur die Ringwicklungen lackiert und der Bereich, wo beschriftet wird...?#c
Oder andersherum: Der Blank bekommt keine komplette Lackierung während des Aufbaus, da er von Hause aus schon lackiert ist. Liege ich da richtig?


----------



## Slotti (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Oder andersherum: Der Blank bekommt keine komplette Lackierung während des Aufbaus, da er von Hause aus schon lackiert ist. Liege ich da richtig?



JA 

@ Ollek 

glaubs mir das sieht bei mir nicht annäherend so gut aus!!! außerdem jeder wie er möchte, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden


----------



## NoSaint (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Er meint damit, dass diese ganzen Bastelfragen diesen Thread zuspammen und es allerlei andere Threads gibt in denen Rutenbaufragen Ontopic diskutiert werden.



Sorry ist nich meine Absicht gewesen!


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Entschuldig mal, wir reden hier über Ringe, Griffe, Rollenhalter, Wicklungen... warum nicht auch über die Beschriftung? |kopfkrat Das gehört doch zum Thema!


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist ja auch nicht schlimm. Bezog sich nur auf den "Trichter."


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Entschuldig mal, wir reden hier über Ringe, Griffe, Rollenhalter, Wicklungen... warum nicht auch über die Beschriftung? |kopfkrat Das gehört doch zum Thema!



|good:

Gehörrt halt dazu, kan ja jeder dem es hier nicht rein passt, nen Thread über High End Beschriftung des Blankes eröffnen


----------



## Ollek (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Worüber ich mir gerade Gedanken mache sind CAD-Zeichnungen ... ein schönes Motiv gezeichnet, verleit der Rute auch einen noch persönlicheren Charakter ... mit den Decals sicher auch super und sauber umzusetzen :k
> ... das werde ich heute abend mal testen ...



Was für ein Motiv meinst du? Ich konstruiere grade ein Ruderboot im CAD.


----------



## NoSaint (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So ich hab grad ne Mail von Christian Heinrich bekomman, der Blank und die ersten Teile sind auf dem Weg zu mir *freu*


----------



## Slotti (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



NoSaint schrieb:


> So ich hab grad ne Mail von Christian Heinrich bekomman, der Blank und die ersten Teile sind auf dem Weg zu mir *freu*




dann kannst uns ja in 1-2 tagen über den Blank berichten 

#h


----------



## NoSaint (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

klaro, mach ich das )


----------



## KHof (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Guten Abend!

Ich auch!!!

Klaus


----------



## Slotti (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Servus Klaus #h

Haste eine aufgetrieben?


----------



## KHof (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin zuversichtlich.

Muss ja auch - der Winter kommt.

Klaus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Aha, hat Dich also überzeugt, was mich nicht wundert. 

Könnte sich die Aktion "Suche 240" dann auch zum Jahresende erledigen, wäre gut.


----------



## NoSaint (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wie schaut das denn mit em Unterfüttern von dem Rollenhalter und den Griffen aus, kann ich dazu das normale Tesa Malerkrepp benutzen, oder muss es ein Spezielles Rutenbautape sein(bei CMW gibts dieses Nopi)? 
Ich mein dieses Tape -> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Im Rutenbauforum hab ich dazu zwar das gelesen: http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/thread.php?threadid=241&hilight=krepp&hilightuser=0&page=1

Aber ich wollte trotzdem nochmal hier deswegen nachfragen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist falsch, nicht das Malerkrepp, sondern das Malerband (glatt).

Wir arbeiten jetzt bei Bedarf auch F-transitiv.


----------



## Tisie (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Im Rutenbauforum hab ich dazu zwar das gelesen: http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/thread.php?threadid=241&hilight=krepp&hilightuser=0&page=1
> 
> Aber ich wollte trotzdem nochmal hier deswegen nachfragen.


Warum? Da ist doch alles bestens beschrieben  ... wichtig: glattes Tape (kein Krepp!), straff und glatt wickeln, Zwischenräume zwischen den Wicklungen lassen und auch die Stirnseiten ordentlich mit Kleber einschmieren.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## fluefiske (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Weil ich gerade dabei bin,eine superleichte 2-Hand aufzubauen.,habe ich zu den Worten von Matthias die passenden Bilder dazu #h.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Erich,

was wird denn das für ein Schmuckstück? Wieder ein Batson- oder PacBay-Blank? Toller Kork #6

Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Das gibt bestimmt wieder Ärger, weil das hier im High-End-Handmade-*Spinnruten*-Diskussionsthread toootaaaal off Topic ist, aber lassen wir's mal drauf ankommen


----------



## Slotti (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> P.S.: Das gibt bestimmt wieder Ärger, weil das hier im High-End-Handmade-*Spinnruten*-Diskussionsthread toootaaaal off Topic ist, aber lassen wir's mal drauf ankommen



Ich finds gut !! außerdem warum 35 Threads aufmachen die sich sowieso verlieren 

|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da haste nicht ganz alle Möglichkeiten durchdacht, Matthias! 

Bauen kann man Spinnruten aus allem, und Superleichtbau ist immer interessant, das bestimmt die Spinnrutendiskussion ja schon eine ganze Weile - schwere "Brocken" sind arg out.

@all, bevor das irgendwie falsch verstanden würde:

Die auf dem Foto von Erich gezeigte #6 Variante mit mehreren Tape-Unterwicklungen ist die *gute* bewährte Variante!

Was sich unterhalb der Griffe von billigsten "Made in China"-Ruten an Hartkleber und Pappe befindet, ist die schlechte Variante, bröselt zunehmend gerne mal zu schnell weg und ist sehr zweifelhaft bezüglich einer harten Belastung im Angeleinsatz.


----------



## Tisie (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da haste nicht ganz alle Möglichkeiten durchdacht, Matthias!


Äähhhmmm, Detlef |kopfkrat ... Erich baut da 'ne leichte Zweihand Fliegenrute ... nur mal so nebenbei 

Gut zu erkennen am kurzen Untergriff, mit nachfolgend kurzer dicker Unterwicklung für den Rollenhalter und dann wieder dünnere lange Unterwicklung für den langen Vordergriff.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## fluefiske (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also das gibt eine leichte 2-Hand für die Meerforellenfischerei.Batson IF 1266-4.Laut Dieter Weiler wirft sie optimal den Vision SH in 10.10m und 26g.Diese Art der Fischerei kommt immer mehr auf.Das ist ein Spey-Blank,zum Spinnen nicht geeignet,eher in Richtung weichere Matchrute.Aus einem Speyblank #7/8 habe ich vor nicht langer Zeit eine Floatrute gebaut,eine richtige eierlegende Wollmilchsau.Aber das führt jetzt zu weit.
Den Korkgriff fertige ich aus 6mm Scheiben.Der lange Vorkork ist auch schon fertig.
Und richtig : Das ist die bewährte Methode,denn noch nie hat sich ein Griff oder RH gelöst,natürlich mit UHU Endfest 300.Ich wüßte keinen Grund,das irgendwann zu ändern.
Die Bilder sollten den Anfängern zeigen,wie die Wicklungen aussehen sollen.Die Zwischenräume sind für mich besonders wichtig,denn der Kleber stabilisiert die einzelnen Wiklungen und gibt dem Ganzen den erforderlichen Halt.

Gruß Erich

Gruß Erich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Erich baut da 'ne leichte Zweihand Fliegenrute ...


Ja natürlich, aber gibt es überhaupt einen prinzipellen Unterschied beim Zusammenbau an sich, außer den etwas anderen Anbauteilen und den anderen tw. sehr sinnvollen Parametern? 
Immerhin haben des es leidenschaftlichen "Fusselpeitschenbauer"  geschafft, aus noch viel weniger Material (und damit resultierendem minimierten Rutengewicht) eine stabile Gerte zu bauen, davon kann man lernen.


----------



## NoSaint (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gut, dann nochmal Danke an alle, wegen der vielen Hilfe!!! Ich werd dann heute nochmal losziehen, in die Stadt, und die letzten benötigten Werkzeuge holen und dann kanns eigentlich schon losgehn, sobald die Teile da sind...


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Gut, dann nochmal Danke an alle, wegen der vielen Hilfe!!! Ich werd dann heute nochmal losziehen, in die Stadt, und die letzten benötigten Werkzeuge holen und dann kanns eigentlich schon losgehn, sobald die Teile da sind...



Du gehst die Sache ja richtig an, kein langes hin- und her überlegen - einfach ran und machen! Find ich #6


----------



## drehteufel (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Gut, dann nochmal Danke an alle, wegen der vielen Hilfe!!! Ich werd dann heute nochmal losziehen, in die Stadt, und die letzten benötigten Werkzeuge holen und dann kanns eigentlich schon losgehn, sobald die Teile da sind...


 
Ganz schön mutig...der schöne CTS-Blank |uhoh:
Wird schon schiefgehen, ein #6 von mir haste jedenfalls.


----------



## drehteufel (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe immerhin auch den "Mut" gehabt, mir endlich eine Rute zu bestellen. 
CH meinte gestern zu meiner als "Referenz " mitgeschickten Fox Special Shad kurz, knapp und für mich bitter:" Schöne Dropshot-Rute...muss doch mit dieser herrlich weichen Spitze wunderbar funktionieren".|uhoh:
Könnte also wirklich sein, dass ich demnächst mit der Neuen in neue Sphären aufsteige, was die Gummiangelei betrifft.:l
Am 1. Dezember-Wochenende werde ich sie haben, dann kann ich mehr berichten.


----------



## Slotti (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@drehteufel

du hast dir ja auch lange genug Zeit gelassen :q. Umso besser wenn die Rute nachher paßt.

Wollen wirs hoffen 

#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mark, Du hast es geschafft #6 , massenweise Infektionen mit EST ! :m


----------



## Slotti (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

jo noch 1-2 Monate dann kann ich meine Aktien gewinnbringend abstossen |muahah:

natürlich ein scherz

hab da ja gar nix von , der Blank infiziert aber auch, als ich ihn damals gekauft habe war ich mit meinen Ruten glücklich und zufrieden, dann hatte ich das dünne Stäbchen in der Hand und die böse Stimme rief:  "Nimm mich mit, Nimm mich mit" 

#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Und ich dachte schon nur ich höre diese Stimmen... |uhoh:

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Tisie (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Detlef,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ja natürlich, aber gibt es überhaupt einen prinzipellen Unterschied beim Zusammenbau an sich, außer den etwas anderen Anbauteilen und den anderen tw. sehr sinnvollen Parametern?


ich denke nicht.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Immerhin haben des es leidenschaftlichen "Fusselpeitschenbauer"  geschafft, aus noch viel weniger Material (und damit resultierendem minimierten Rutengewicht) eine stabile Gerte zu bauen, davon kann man lernen.


Direkt vergleichen kann man das so nicht, da Fliegenruten schon eine deutlich andere Charakteristik haben als Spinnruten. Ich habe mal aus einer rel. leichten Fliegenrute (die mir kurz über dem Griff gebrochen war) eine kleine Spinnrute gebaut und das Ergebnis war so naja |uhoh: ... die Ruten bzw. Blanks sind einfach nicht darauf ausgelegt, so kompakte Gewichte wie Spinnköder zu werfen. Damit das einigermaßen klappt, müßte man wahrscheinlich mindestens eine Klasse 8 oder sogar 10 nehmen und dann liegt man bez. des Blankgewichtes fast schon auf dem Niveau moderner Spinnrutenblanks.

@Marco & Frank: Ich bin schon gespannt auf Eure fertigen Ruten und gutes Gelingen, Frank #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> hab da ja gar nix von , der Blank infiziert aber auch, als ich ihn damals gekauft habe war ich mit meinen Ruten glücklich und zufrieden, dann hatte ich das dünne Stäbchen in der Hand und die böse Stimme rief:  "Nimm mich mit, Nimm mich mit"



Man müsste die Dinger dahingehend mal genauer untersuchen... ich hör auch diese Stimmen - ist ja fast wie n Tinitus, das hört garnicht mehr auf! |bigeyes Voodoo?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> kann ich meine Aktien gewinnbringend abstossen


Ich sehe gerade damit eher einen Einbruch ganz woanders voraus: Die bisher gerne gehypten SeriesOne/Skeletor 2 und ähnlicher Stuff, die in der neuen Ausführung ja auch nicht gerade soooo billig - vor allem aber nachbearbeitungswürdig sind (=Zusatzrutenbau) - die alten 1er ja auch, stehen damit sehr unter Druck, weil eben der EST Blank zeigt wie das richtig "gehen" :k kann, die Differenz plötzlich so krass hervor kommt. Der VHF-Blank ist da von der Art und Härte her viel zu weit gegen weg.
Wenn das bei Klaus als "Hardcore-Skeletierer" so schnell zur Überzeugung reicht, dann ist sozusagen alles offen. :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Nö, kein Voodoo ... eher der Lauf der Dinge! Hast de einen, willst de alle :vik:
> 
> Ich weiß schon warum ich mich nicht im Rutenbauforum anmelde ... |rolleyes



Nur noch diese Eine, dann ist Schluss! :l:q

Ich kann jederzeit damit aufhören!!!


----------



## NoSaint (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> @Marco & Frank: Ich bin schon gespannt auf Eure fertigen Ruten und gutes Gelingen, Frank #6
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Ja, Danke, ich werde weiterhin berichten, wies läuft 

Heute ist die CMW Bestellung angekommen. Mann, son mist, ich war doch zu doof und hab den Falschen Sic-Ringsatz bestellt, ich wollte den mit Ringinnendurchmesser 23,4 bis 5,6 und hab den mit 18,5 bis 4,8 bestellt #q Naja drum hab ich grad nochmal ne Bestellung bei CMW gemacht und nen einzelnen 23,4 bestellt. Ich hätte sicherlich auch den ringsatz umtauschen können, aber 1. ist ein ersatzring nie verkehrt und 2. würde das Rückschicken eines neuen Satzes und das wieder Herschicken länger daueren, worauf ich nicht sone dolle Lust hab

Zudem hab ich mir das Duplon mal genauer angesehen und finde das doch nicht ganz so prickelnd, drum hab ich mir nun nochmal Kork Griffe mitbestellt und dann wenn die da sind, werd ich mich entscheiden was ich verwende. Das Problem mit dem Duplon ist, dass der dünnste Durchmesser dafür 28mm ist und ich es noch dünner will, eben 25, wie den Korkgriff. Da das Duplon aber schwerer zu bearbeiten sein soll hab ich nun doch Kork genommen. Mit Bestellt hab ich mir auch noch das Nopi Band, da ich hier im Baumarkt nur das Tesa Krepp gefunden hab(dieses mit der rauhen Oberfläche), und eine Alu Lackschahle. 


Naja das sind also meine ersten Anlaufschwierigkeiten #c|uhoh:


----------



## Slotti (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@nosaint

also wenn du diesen hier bestellt hast: http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...0&CatId=364&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=

war der eigentlich schon richtig !! kommt halt auch drauf an welche Rollengröße du nimmst.


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> @nosaint
> 
> also wenn du diesen hier bestellt hast: http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...0&CatId=364&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
> 
> war der eigentlich schon richtig !! kommt halt auch drauf an welche Rollengröße du nimmst.




25er Startring - is der nich zu klein, für ne 4000er Rolle? #c


----------



## Slotti (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

für ne 4000er Daiwa ja, für ne Shimano würd ich sagen das paßt.

25er Startring ist eigentlich eine gängige Größe bei Spinruten


----------



## drehteufel (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> 25er Startring ist eigentlich eine gängige Größe bei Spinruten


 
Kommt bei mir auch drauf, allerdings für eine 3000er bzw. 2500er Daiwa.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> 25er Startring - is der nich zu klein, für ne 4000er Rolle? #c



Für 4000er Shamoni passend, für 4000er Daiwa 2 Klassen zu klein... |supergri

Für 3000er Daiwa passt es wohl, hätte ich keine Bedenken...#6


----------



## NoSaint (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da kommt ne 4000er shamoni drauf, deher dacht ich passt das, was größeres als ne 4000er Shimano kommt eh nicht dran... Aber ich hab nen 5,8mm Endring mitbestellt und ich finde das sähe komisch aus wenn der 1. Ring ein 4,8er ist und der Endrung größer ist als der erste Ring 


So hier nochmal ein Bild von meiner eigenbau Wickel/Lackierstation, nicht sehr professionell, aber für die erste Rute denk ich wird das tun, jedenfalls besser als ein Schuhkarton


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Geschicktes Recycling, weit besser als der Beginner-Pappkarton oder ohne! #6


----------



## NoSaint (21. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wichtige Frage, meint ihr es passt zusammen einen Ringsatz von 25 bis 8 zu verwenden und einen Spitzenring mit einem ID von 5,8 (also der Endring ist etwas größer als der 1. Ring)?


----------



## Slotti (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mal ne kleine Werbung in eigener Sache

Verkaufe meine CTS EST : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141727

und NEIN nicht weil sie mir nun doch nicht gefällt sondern weil ich mir sie etwas anders neu aufbauen will. 

Vielleicht hat ja jemand interesse.

#hSlotti


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Erzähl doch nicht - hab gehört du bist unter die VHF-Angler gegangen! |supergri|supergri|supergri

/SCNR




Slotti schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Werbung in eigener Sache
> 
> Verkaufe meine CTS EST : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141727
> 
> ...


----------



## Tisie (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Slotti,



Slotti schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Werbung in eigener Sache
> 
> Verkaufe meine CTS EST : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141727
> 
> und NEIN nicht weil sie mir nun doch nicht gefällt sondern weil ich mir sie etwas anders neu aufbauen will.


was gefällt Dir nicht an dem Aufbau und was möchtest Du bei der neuen Rute anders machen?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Mr. Sprock (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Er hat doch geschrieben, dass sie ihm gefällt und nicht, dass sie ihm nicht gefällt.


----------



## drehteufel (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Werbung in eigener Sache
> 
> Verkaufe meine CTS EST : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=141727
> 
> ...


 
Das macht mich jetzt aber auch etwas nervös...erst überzeugt er mich und dann stößt er seine ab. #d
Vielleicht gehe ich auch ins VHF-Lager...bis morgen kann ich mich entscheiden, dann geht der Aufbau los..|uhoh:


----------



## drehteufel (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Das macht mich jetzt aber auch etwas nervös...erst überzeugt er mich und dann stößt er seine ab. #d
> Vielleicht gehe ich auch ins VHF-Lager...bis morgen kann ich mich entscheiden, dann geht der Aufbau los..|uhoh:


 
PS: Mir gefällt übrigens der Aufbau mit dem geteilten Duplon auch nicht, ist aber zum Glück Geschmackssache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> und NEIN nicht weil sie mir nun doch nicht gefällt sondern weil ich mir sie *etwas anders* neu aufbauen will.


Da mußtest Du aber dringend dazu schreiben, Mark! 

Und da steht es doch: Eben anders neu, gleicher Blank nochmal anders montiert.
Ich hatte die Rute übrigens schon in der Hand, ist fein gebaut und ein überzeugender Stecken  - sowas bekommt man nicht oft für so'n Kurs angeboten. Sofern das jemand genau in Neopren Splitgrip gefällt, er sagt euch sicher die genauen Daten bei Bedarf, ist das die Rute für Nichtselbermacher. 

Einem Selberbauer auf dem Schaffenstrip fällt immer wieder was neues ein - das kann sogar dazu führen, dass nichts mehr richtig fertig wird. :g


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Das macht mich jetzt aber auch etwas nervös...erst überzeugt er mich und dann stößt er seine ab. #d
> Vielleicht gehe ich auch ins VHF-Lager...bis morgen kann ich mich entscheiden, dann geht der Aufbau los..|uhoh:




|muahah:|sagnix
Ich hab's kommen sehen!!! :vik:


----------



## Slotti (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Das macht mich jetzt aber auch etwas nervös...erst überzeugt er mich und dann stößt er seine ab. #d
> Vielleicht gehe ich auch ins VHF-Lager...bis morgen kann ich mich entscheiden, dann geht der Aufbau los..|uhoh:




lol ich hab gewußt das das kommt !!!

Ich finde den Blank endgeil und basta.

Nur hab ich mir bei CMW nen schnieken Matagi Rollenhalter in Weinrot mitgenommen und den möcht ich gern an dieser Rute dranhaben außerdem sollen anders farbige Wicklungen mit Zierrand rankommen, und eventuell versuche ich mich an einer dezenten Kreuzwicklung sofern ich die Nerven für sowas habe... mal schauen.

Was den Griff betrifft bin ich mir noch nicht sicher vielleicht Kork oder doch wieder Duplon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> nen schnieken Matagi Rollenhalter in Weinrot mitgenommen


Da muß aber die passende rote Rolle dran ... :q sonst wirkt das nur halb!


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was für eine Rolle fischt du an der Rute?


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Was den Griff betrifft bin ich mir noch nicht sicher vielleicht Kork oder doch wieder Duplon.



Was für eine Frage, beides natürlich!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

bingo, Uli! #6


----------



## Slotti (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da mußtest Du aber dringend dazu schreiben, Mark!
> 
> Und da steht es doch: Eben anders neu, gleicher Blank nochmal anders montiert.
> Ich hatte die Rute übrigens schon in der Hand, ist fein gebaut und ein überzeugender Stecken  - sowas bekommt man nicht oft für so'n Kurs angeboten. Sofern das jemand genau in Neopren Splitgrip gefällt, er sagt euch sicher die genauen Daten bei Bedarf, ist das die Rute für Nichtselbermacher.
> ...




Danke für die Blumen 

und das mit dem Schaffenstrip und nicht mehr fertig fällt manchmal echt schwer, aber ich zwing mich dann immer erst das Angefangene zu ende zu bringen bisher ist das auch geglückt #6.


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da geht ja eigentlich nur ne Sephia, alles Andere wär nicht edel genug.


----------



## Slotti (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte eine Redarc 10300 dran aber die hat seit 2 Wochen einen neuen Besitzer.

Zurzeit eine Daiwa Exceler Plus 2500er Größe , wenn der Euro mal wieder stärker wird kommt was aus Japan dran was weiß ich aber noch nicht


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Eine Stella ginge  auch. Auf eine Sephia muss man nicht unbedingt eine 10-20 Ibs-Schnur trümmern.

Alternativ ginge auch eine Biomaster, eine Stradic, eine Ultegra eine Zillion...(nee die geht nicht...) eine...


----------



## Slotti (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Sephia hab ich mir für die Zukunft schon bischen ausgeguckt, bin mir nur unschlüssig wegen der Größe.....

Fische die Rute hauptsächlich zum Zandern mit 8-10lb Power Pro


----------



## Tisie (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Mr. Sprock,



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Er hat doch geschrieben, dass sie ihm gefällt und nicht, dass sie ihm nicht gefällt.


wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil 



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Slotti,
> 
> was gefällt Dir nicht *an dem Aufbau* und was möchtest Du bei der neuen Rute anders machen?
> 
> Gruß, Matthias


Hatte ich schon richtig verstanden 

@Slotti:

Hast Du mal ein Foto von dem neuen RH? Mir gefallen ja die REC-RH mit Holzspacer und Aussparung ganz gut |rolleyes ... die könnten vielleicht auf die schlanken CTS-Blanks passen (jenachdem wie die Verjüngung im unteren Bereich des Handteils ausfällt), sind nur leider etwas teuer.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Slotti (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Tisie

http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...6&CatId=91&begin=60&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=

der linke ist es


----------



## John Doe12 (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo

Gibts hier jemanden,der ne Spin System II fischt?

Lasse mir die Rute nämlich gerade bauen von CMW.

9`ft mit 6+1 Beringung

5-85 Gr. WG

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrung mit dem Stock,damit ich mich noch mehr freuen kann.

Hab bisher ne Speedmaster in XH gefischt,Lesath ist mir zu teuer für ne Stangenrute,da hab ich beschlossen ich laß mir gleich eine bauen,sollte erst nächste Jahr,aber so sind wir Angler nunmal.

Danke

Martin


----------



## drehteufel (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> |muahah:|sagnix
> Ich hab's kommen sehen!!! :vik:


 
 Nein, nicht wirklich, die Entscheidung ist bei mir gefallen und hat sich manifestiert. Da bringt mich auch Slotti nicht mehr von ab...#h Dafür hat er zu lange und zu intensiv in die andere Richtung gewerkelt.


----------



## ivo (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Martin F.

Hier  kannst du mehr über die SpinSystem II lesen.

Ich finde die Rute gut für 15cm Gufis und schwere Köpfe. Den Härtetest wird meine am Bodden machen. Bis jetzt für mich eine Traumrute.


----------



## Tisie (24. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Slotti,

danke für den Link!



Slotti schrieb:


> @ Tisie
> 
> http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...6&CatId=91&begin=60&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
> 
> der linke ist es


Cool, ein bemalter Fuji-DPS  ... das bekommt mein Kumpel mit seiner Airbrush-Pistole sicher günstiger hin?! Die Idee gefällt mir #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## DRU (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Seit heute bin ich stolzer Besitzer einer wunderschönen 9ft CTS mit der offiziellen WG Bezeichnung von 45-90. 
Gebaut wurde der Traumhafte Stock von Jörg Hellbrück, bei dem ich mich nochmal herzlichst für diese wahnnsinnige perfekte Arbeit bedanken möchte. Meine persönlichen Erwartungen wurden bei weitem übertroffen. Selbst die Zierränder wurden kurz vorm Übergang angemalt, damit sie nicht zu doll unter der grünen Wicklung durch schimmern. Einfach nur perfekt bis ins letzte Detail.
Bei Interesse könnt Ihr euch die Telefonnumer von Jörg bei mir oder Slotti, und ich glaub Denni_LO hat auch eine von Jörg, per PN schicken lassen. Dazu sei noch erwähnt, dass ich nach der Bestellung nicht sonderlich lange auf mein neues Schätzchen warten musste, --> top Service!
Ich habe mich bisher noch nie mit dem Photoshooting von Ruten auseinander gesetzt und die Lichtverhältnisse sind momentan leider etwas bescheiden, aber ich hoffe, ihr könnt euch trotzdem ein Bild von meiner neuen GuFi Flitsche machen.


----------



## DRU (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Rute ist von JH  habe nach Auftragsvergabe 1,5 Wochen gewartet und die Rute wurde exakt so gebaut wie ich es vorgab. Kein Schnörkel, kein Blitzerkram. Schön schwarz mit hartem Duplon und Doppelgriff.

@DRU nur ein Foto ist aber bisi mickerig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 rück paar mehr Fotos raus und hoste die lieber auf www.*ih.us


----------



## Slotti (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ DRU du hast mir die Fotos ja gemailt, soll ich sie für dich einstellen?

#hSlotti


----------



## DRU (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt hats gefunzt:q


----------



## DRU (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ein großes Dankeschön geht natürlich auch noch an Slotti, der mir bei Design Fragen sehr gut geholfen hat in Form von Gesprächen und mit Photos!
Big THX nochmal:q

So aber nun muss ich ab zum Zollamt und mir meine neue Daiwa Team Sol abholen, damit ich zur neuen Rute auch die passende Rolle beim Premerienfischen habe.


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin David!


:l:l:l

Is'n Traum!

Sag doch nochmal was zu Gewicht, Grifflänge, Ringe etc.


----------



## Slotti (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Ein großes Dankeschön geht natürlich auch noch an Slotti, der mir bei Design Fragen sehr gut geholfen hat in Form von Gesprächen und mit Photos!
> Big THX nochmal:q




Kein Ding  Hauptsache du bist zufrieden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der Saarraum ist schon versorgt, der Bremer Raum jetzt auch #6, der Hallenser wohl bald auch, der Harzer wäre auch fein, da kann ja fröhlich testgefischt und verglichen werden! :m


----------



## DRU (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So, der Zoll kann warten, gehe gleich mit meiner alten Rolle los, aber erstmal die Angaben:


Blank: CTS EST 2,70m 45-90gr WG (reell 30-70) 
Grifflänge: Untergriff 34,5cm + Endkappe, Vorgriff 3cm
Material: 1 A Portugal Kork
Rollenhalter: Fuji DPS Deluxe 18 in silber + Woven Carbon Spacer in Grün
Ringe: Fuji SIC 6+1, Leitring SVSG 25 , rest 20-8 LVSG
Edelstahl Winding Check und Edelstahl V-Ring & Edelstahl Endkappe
Gewicht: laut Küchenwage Unterteil: 251 + Spitzenteil: 35 Gramm = 286 Gramm.
Das hört sich erstmal recht schwer an, meine neue Rolle wird jedoch nur ca 260 Gramm wiegen und ich denke sie wird dann perfekt ausbalanciert sein.
Die Edelstahlkappe wiegt halt richtig was, aber mir war es auch ausgesprochen wichtig, dass sie wirklich gut ausbalanciert sein wird. Die Testrute, die ich hatte war ja ganze 106 Gramm leichter und damit ein echtes Fliegengewicht. Sobald mein TD Sol dran ist werde ich nochmal berichten ebenso wenn ich damit mehrere Stunden am Wasser war.


----------



## Slotti (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Petri Heil,

jetzt nochn 60-70er Zander dann wäre das Ding standesgemäß eingeweiht 

Viel Spass


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Petri Heil,
> 
> jetzt nochn 60-70er Zander dann wäre das Ding standesgemäß eingeweiht
> 
> Viel Spass



Denkste, meiner Erfahrung nach sind neue Ruten stets verhext und müssen erstmal mühsam entschneidert werden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das hängt  von ab, woher der Blank kommt, welcher Rutenmeister, Assistent oder Sklave "gehext" hat, und was da so reingewoben ist.

Viele VHF fingen z.B. in der Vergangenheit auf Anhieb und gar nicht mal schlecht ... 

Das ist wie mit  OLIVANDERS-MAKERS OF FINE WANDS SINCE 383BC ... :q


----------



## Tisie (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Detlef,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Viele VHF fingen z.B. in der Vergangenheit *auf Anhieb* und gar nicht mal schlecht ...


schönes Wortspiel  ... mit dem Entschneidern von neuem Gerät ist das immer so eine Sache |evil: *hex* *hex* |supergri

@DRU: Sehr schöne Rute, wenn auch nicht mein Stil, aber handwerklich toll gemacht #6 ... das Gewicht ist schon ziemlich heftig, aber wenn es gut verteilt ist, geht das sicher. Mit der schweren Endkappe jiggt die Rute ja quasi von alleine - einfach locker halten und das Handteil herunterschwingen lassen 

Viel Spaß damit!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## fluefiske (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ DRU
Das ist saubere Arbeit,Glückwunsch zur Neuen.
Das Gesamtgewicht sagt nicht viel aus.Die Edelstahlteile,besonders die Endkappe,bewirken eine gute Ausgewogenheit und lassen die Rute leicht erscheinen.Viel Spaß damit.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@DRU
Deine neue Rute macht noch mehr Geschmack darauf, über seinen Schatten zu springen und sich eine handgebaute doch zu leisten. #h

Besonders der hier dargestellte Blank kommt mir entgegen, da er nicht so hart ist und eine Aktion beschrieben hat, die mir liegt.

Nur eine fRage: Woher kommt das doch hohe Gewicht?


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Besonders der hier dargestellte Blank kommt mir entgegen, da er nicht so hart ist und eine Aktion beschrieben hat, die mir liegt



Hallo Toni! #h

Also täusch dich da mal lieber nicht, der ist schon _schwein_ehart!  Er lässt sich bloss trotz der Härte sehr weit biegen.



> Nur eine fRage: Woher kommt das doch hohe Gewicht?



Wird wohl die Abschlusskappe sein.


----------



## drehteufel (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@DRU: Feines Ding, aber 286g???|bigeyes
Habe eben gleich ganz entsetzt bei CH angerufen, er hat mir versichert, dass er meine ebenso top-ausbalanciert mit ~200g aufbaut. Gut, habe keine Edelstahl-Endkappe, muss ich aber auch nicht haben.
Ich finde schon, dass man das Gesamtgewicht fühlt...


----------



## Slotti (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

kommt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit von der Endkappe, das ist Edelstahl Vollmaterial, wenn man die durch eine "normale" Alu-Gummi Endkappe ersetzt liegt die Rute auch irgendwo zwischen 200-220 gr. 

Wie fluefiske schon geschrieben hat wichtig ist das gefühlte Gewicht!! Klar 80 gr. mehr hören sich im ersten Moment viel an aber an der richtigen Stelle merkt man das eigentlich kaum oder gar nicht.

Lieber ne Rute mit 280 gr. und hecklastig als eine mir 170 und kopflastig da fühlt sich die 170gr. Rute auf Dauer schwerer an.

Mal sehen was DRU sagt wenn er vom fischen zurückommt.


----------



## drehteufel (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Genau, da bin ich auch gespannt...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch zu der schönen Angel!
Der Leichtwahn ist hier schon länger ausgebrochen. Es ist auch schön, eine leichte Rute zu fischen, nicht aber, wenn der Leichtbau auf Kosten anderer wichtiger Eigenschaften geht. Ich empfinde 280 g. für eine schwere 9' Spinnrute nicht als zu viel.
Eine Rute mit gutem durchgehenden Korkgriff-Material, also kein billiger Presskork, wird nie so leicht sein, wie eine Rute mit billigem leichtem Schaumgummigriff und schon gar nicht, wenn der Griff der Leichtrute dann noch unterbrochen ist, da Baumrinde nun mal sehr schwer ist.
Dafür lässt sich sich sehr angenehm anfassen.
Durch einem billigen Plastikgriff lassen sich sicher 20-25g., wenn unterbrochen vielleicht sogar 30 g. im Vergleich zu einem hochwertigen und durchgehenden Vollkorkgriff einsparen.


----------



## drehteufel (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Meine bekommt aber auch sehr gute Baumrinde, von 22mm auf 25mm Dicke ansteigend, durchgehend. Trotzdem soll die nicht so schwer werden. Ist auch egal, jeder hat seinen persönlichen Geschmack und das ist auch gut so...#6

Trotzdem sollte man nicht vergessen, dass der Blank nur knapp 90g wiegt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Der Leichtwahn ist hier schon länger ausgebrochen. Es ist auch schön, eine leichte Rute zu fischen, nicht aber, wenn der Leichtbau auf Kosten anderer wichtiger Eigenschaften geht.



Thilo, du sprichst in Rätseln. Wir reden ja hier von High-End und in welchen Eigenschaften außer mehr Steifigkeit, leichterem Gewicht, dünneren Durchmessern und anderen Aktionsmöglichkeiten soll sich Entwicklung denn bemerkbar machen? Du hast neulich schon mal den Trend zu dünneren Blanks kritisiert, aber mir ist nicht klar, was daran problematisch ist.


----------



## DRU (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mein Schatz bedankt sich für die Komplimente! Auch ich sage Danke:vik:

Bin leider als Schneider nach Hause gekommen.

Nicht das Gewicht hat mir heute zu schaffen gemacht, sondern die Kälte und die Feuchtigkeit, so dass ich nach knapp 2 Stunden mit kalten Händen nach Hause bin. 
Wie gesagt, mit der neuen Rolle werde ich demnächst nochmal nen Bericht schreiben und ein Bild einstellen.

Das Gewicht resultiert zum größten Teil aus der Endkappe, denn meine Testrute war ähnlich wie die von Slotti aufgebaut und wog ohne Gewicht am Ende des Handteils gerade mal um die 180 Gramm. Das Haargenaue Gewicht habe ich nicht mehr ganz im Kopf.

@drehteufel: Dein Rute wird denke ich auch um die 220 Gramm wiegen, macht eine Diffrenz von ca 60 Gramm. Ich denke, dass das mehr an Gewicht am Ende der Flitsche sich nicht so sehr im Hangling bemerkbar macht:g.


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Bin leider als Schneider nach Hause gekommen..



Sag ich ja, die Flitsche is noch gebannt. :g

Das dauert eben seine Zeit. :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Morgen werde ich mir die CTS mal ganz entspannt anschauen....


----------



## drehteufel (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> @drehteufel: Dein Rute wird denke ich auch um die 220 Gramm wiegen, macht eine Diffrenz von ca 60 Gramm. Ich denke, dass das mehr an Gewicht am Ende der Flitsche sich nicht so sehr im Hangling bemerkbar macht:g.


 
Mal schauen, Christian hat etwas von rund 200g erzählt.
Was ist denn das für ein Edelstahlteil im Spitzenteil bei Dir? Transportschutz? Oh je, die Kosten|wavey:...bei mir steckt die Rute samt Rolle in einem dick gepolsterten Futteral, hätte für so edlen Transportschutz keine praktische Verwendung.


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Edelstahlteil im Spitzenteil bei Dir? Transportschutz?



|sagnix |supergri|supergri

Jaja, drehteufel, deine Rute wird bestimmt auch super, nur keine Panik. :g


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Uli, 

mit Leichtwahn meine ich, wenn vom Blank und Ringen baugleiche Ruten verglichen werden und dann die Ruten, deren Gewicht geringer als das anderer Aufbauten ausfällt, gegenüber den schwereren Aufbauten besonders gelobt werden. Bei den blind des Leichtwahns Verfallenen wird nicht darüber nachgedacht, wodurch die Gewichtseinsparung entstanden ist.

Kritisch finde ich den Trend, nur Blanks mit dünnem Durchmesser als gut zu bezeichnen. Ich sehe nur einen Vorteil bei extrem starkem Wind und auch darin, mehr Blanks pro Lagereinheit verstauen zu können.

Als Nachteil sehe ich, dass entweder sehr teure und damit anfällige Materialien oder sehr hoher Materialeinsatz (dicke Wandstärke, kein Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber DD-Blank - Dickdurchmesserblank) billigerer Materialien (wie beim DD-Blank) eingesetzt werden müssen um die gleichen positiven Eigenschaften eines DD-Blank zu erreichen.

Außer bei Starkwind kann ich keinen Vorteil von dünnen Blanks erkennen.
Es wird schon viel damit geworben. Ein Zurück gibt es sicher nicht.
Mal ein Beispiel. Die alte gelbe Ill-lecks Rute in 3m. mit extremer Spitzenaktion und extrem schnellem Rückstellvermögen - 30 oder 35g. WG. Der Blank ist unten so dick wie bei einer Wallerspinnrute. M.M. dicker als bei jeder anderen 30g. 3m. Spinnrute mit so einer Aktion, wenn es die überhaupt gibt. Warum? Schlank wäre es technisch gar nicht möglich gewesen, nicht einmal mit dem teuersten und dickwandigsten Kohlefasergemisch.

TL.


----------



## drehteufel (26. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> |sagnix |supergri|supergri


 
Nu sag schon, habe keine Ahnung, was das sein soll...


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

öhm @ DRU wo sind den die Bilder hin verschwunden??


----------



## Slotti (27. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Denni 

also ich kann sie noch sehen #c


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wo? ich hatte die beiden Links da kurz gesehen, dan hat er editiert und seitdem ist Schicht...


EDIT: kurz getestet... die FW hat den Anbieter auf der Blacklist als Porno Anbieter.


----------



## drehteufel (27. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich sehe die Bilder auch noch.


----------



## Slotti (27. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> EDIT: kurz getestet... die FW hat den Anbieter auf der Blacklist als Porno Anbieter.




Das ist halt ne sexy Rute :vik:


----------



## DRU (27. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Das ist halt ne sexy Rute :vik:



und wie -->auf neu deutsch geht das ja sogar mit der Beschreibung "porno" #6

@Denni_Lo: wenn Du die Bilder nicht sehen kannst aber dennoch möchtest, dann kann ich sie Dir auch gerne per mail schicken:g


----------



## DRU (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

last update:

habe meine neues Röllchen gewogen, die 2500er kommt laut Küchenwaage auf 261 Gramm und die Combo macht nicht nur optisch, sondern auch gefühlt einen top ausbalancierten Eindruck. Ich bin nach wie vor einfach nur glücklich wenn ich sie in die Hand nehme oder einfach nur anschaue:l
Am Anfang ist die Euphorie natürlich immer besonders groß:q

Selbstauslöser ist immer so ne Sache, da ich nur ca 10 sec Zeit hatte mich auf meinen Platz zu bewegen und die Rute auspendeln zu lassen, aber ich denke zur Verdeutlichung reichts:


----------



## Tisie (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi DRU,

das sieht wirklich gut ausbalanciert aus. Welche Rolle ist das?

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Du stehst anscheinend nicht nur auf gutes Angelgerät, sondern auch auf gute Musik(-wiedergabe) #h


----------



## DRU (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist die Team Daiwa Sol, US Import.

PS: An Vinyl führt kein Weg vorbei:q. Kaufe mir schon seit Ewigkeiten keine CDs mehr. Wenn ich jetzt jedoch anfange über die Vorzüge von Vinyl zu philosophieren gibts bestimmt ne Off Topic Abmahnung. ///Vinyl rockt#6///
PPS: Grüße zurück, David


----------



## drehteufel (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sieht sehr schick aus, die TD Sol stand auch auf meiner Wunschliste für meine leichte Barschspinne, leider als 2000er etwas zu schwer mit 230g.


----------



## Tisie (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi DRU,



DRU schrieb:


> Das ist die Team Daiwa Sol, US Import.


sehr schick #6 ... bei welchem Shop hast Du die gekauft und was hast Du insgesamt bezahlt (inkl. Versand, Steuer, Zoll)?



DRU schrieb:


> PS: An Vinyl führt kein Weg vorbei:q. Kaufe mir schon seit Ewigkeiten keine CDs mehr. Wenn ich jetzt jedoch anfange über die Vorzüge von Vinyl zu philosophieren gibts bestimmt ne Off Topic Abmahnung. ///Vinyl rockt#6///


Dann mach's doch per PN  ... interessiert mich!

@Marco:



drehteufel schrieb:


> Sieht sehr schick aus, die TD Sol stand auch auf meiner Wunschliste für meine leichte Barschspinne, leider als 2000er etwas zu schwer mit 230g.


Aber perfekt für Deine neue leichte 2,70er  ... schöne Grüße übrigens von Christian Heinrich #h ... ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deine Beurteilung der fertigen CTS EST in 45-90g. Herr Heinrich meinte, daß die locker 16er Gummis an 21g Köpfen fischt, was schon "leicht" über meinem oberen Grenzbereich liegt. Aber mal sehen, wie sich die Rute bei Dir am Wasser verhält, vielleicht ist die ja doch passend?! Optimal wäre wohl die 30-60g Variante, aber da ist in 2,4m wohl erstmal nichts geplant 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Dru klar wil ich die Bilder sehen, lad Sie einfach bei *ih.us hoch dan kan ich die auch sehen ^^


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey David!


Dann ist die Combo ja komplett!

Ist schick die Sol, bin schon gespannt ob sie einem Vergleich mit meiner JP TP standhält! 

Eigentlich wollt ich schon das Saisonende für mich einleiten, nun bin ich aber doch scharf drauf mal deine neue Combo zu werfen...


----------



## Tisie (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi WW,



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollt ich schon das Saisonende für mich einleiten ...


Saisonende? Was ist das? |kopfkrat

Sowas gibt's bei uns nicht #d ... nur Schonzeiten. Wenn das Wasser halbwegs eisfrei ist, wird gefischt - zur Not mit dem Schlauchboot als Eisbrecher 

Zu Deinem Vergleich der Sol mit der JP TP kannst Du ja im High End Rollenthread kurz was schreiben?!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Saisonende? Was ist das? |kopfkrat
> 
> Sowas gibt's bei uns nicht #d ... nur Schonzeiten. Wenn das Wasser halbwegs eisfrei ist, wird gefischt - zur Not mit dem Schlauchboot als Eisbrecher



Moin Tisie, seh ich ja eigentlich auch so.  Aber wenn sich dementsprechend einfach keine vernünftigen Fänge einstellen  wollen - und das den größten Teil des Jahres über - dann gibt man irgendwann auf. Den Hintern abfrieren is ja ok, aber dann muß es sich ja wenigstens ansatzweise lohnen. Und dieses ewige im Dunkeln angeln tötet mir echt inzwischen den Nerv, zumal man sowieso immer Schneider bleibt und nur Materialverluste hat. |rolleyes Ist irgendwie der reinste Krampf geworden, die letzten 3 Male hat mir das Angeln ganz ehrlich keinen Stück Spass gemacht und ich bin mit Wut im Bauch nach Hause gestiefelt. Das kann's echt nicht sein, wenn's nur noch darum geht zwanghaft Fische zu fangen läuft irgendwas falsch. Da mach ich lieber n kreatives Päuschen.  



> Zu Deinem Vergleich der Sol mit der JP TP kannst Du ja im High End Rollenthread kurz was schreiben?!


Werd da evtl. meinen Eindruck von der Sol schildern, bin aber schon arg Shimanophil, wird schwer da ganz neutral ranzugehen.


----------



## drehteufel (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Aber perfekt für Deine neue leichte 2,70er  ... schöne Grüße übrigens von Christian Heinrich #h ... ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf Deine Beurteilung der fertigen CTS EST in 45-90g. Herr Heinrich meinte, daß die locker 16er Gummis an 21g Köpfen fischt, was schon "leicht" über meinem oberen Grenzbereich liegt. Aber mal sehen, wie sich die Rute bei Dir am Wasser verhält, vielleicht ist die ja doch passend?! Optimal wäre wohl die 30-60g Variante, aber da ist in 2,4m wohl erstmal nichts geplant
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias


 
Vielleicht passend??? Ach Matthias...die Rute MUSS passen. 
Bin selbst auch sehr gespannt, obwohl 16er Gummis mit 21er Köpfen schon ganz schöne Dinger sind. Ich fische etwas kleiner und meist leichter, wie gesagt soll sie auch 10er Gummis mit 10er Köpfen gut fühlbar machen. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass sie das kann, wenn nach oben Reserven sind, ist es auch gut. Zumindest kenne ich Leute, die 7cm Gufis mit 7g-Köpfen gefischt haben, was wohl auch noch gehen soll, obwohl sie bei mir dafür nicht eingesetzt wird.
Christian hat mir bis zuletzt die 30-60er ans Herz gelegt, die würde er mir für mein Köderspektrum empfehlen. Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass er die persönlich nicht fischt sondern jemandem aufgebaut hat, der damit wohl auch in der Elbe mit 10er Kopytos und größer angelt und wohl sehr zufrieden ist. Nun ja, das ist eben immer subjektiv...so richtig kann ich mir eh erst ein Bild machen, wenn ich die Rute habe und damit fischen war. Trotzdem meine ich, dass die 30-60er für die Flussfischerei mit 10cm + entsprechenden Köpfen nicht optimal ist.
Wenn alle Stricke reißen, kann man sich immer noch eine leichte Rute bauen lassen, wird wohl wahrscheinlich eh nicht die letzte sein, da ich im Frühsommer kleinere Gummis fische und noch keinen passenden Stecken dafür habe...da käme mir die 15-45 gerade recht...
Die 2000er Sol wäre mir für die 45-90er CTS zu klein, dafür nehme ich eine 2500er (250g) oder 3000er (285g), die bereits im Bestand sind. Christian wollte die Rute so ausbalancieren, dass sie mit einer 2500er schon ausgewogen in der Hand liegt. Da habe ich dann also die freie Wahl...


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Trotzdem meine ich, dass die 30-60er für die Flussfischerei mit 10cm + entsprechenden Köpfen nicht optimal ist.



Du hast die 30-60iger inzwischen gefischt? Wie ist die denn so?


----------



## Tisie (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi WW,

unter den Bedingungen kann ich gut verstehen, daß Du zum Jahresende so langsam ans Saisonende denkst. Ist ja auch etwas frustrierend, wenn man mit dem schönsten Gerät fischt und nix beißt. Eine kreative Pause ist manchmal gar nicht verkehrt, zumindest im Sinn von diesem Thread 

@Marco:

Ich meinte, ob die 45-90g evtl. auch für mich paßt. Für Dich paßt die ganz sicher, Du hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen! #6

Es interessiert mich nur, wie Du das WG-Spektrum nach den ersten Einsätzen der Rute einschätzt. Du zählst bestimmt schon die Tage?! 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## DRU (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hab heute kaum Zeit, um ausführlich zu antworten, aber soviel sei gesagt, 6" Kopyto mit 21 Gramm da ist der Tecktsock doch schon recht überladen. Faulenzen sollte aber  klappen mit 14 Gramm kein Problem.

Bis die Tage 

GRüße

David


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ihr seid mir ja auch drauf... also meiner Meinung nach braucht man gerade zum Faulenzen n härteren Stock als zum jiggen, aber na gut, fischt halt jeder anders.

irgendwie krieg ich langsam den Verdacht die CTS kann doch nicht so viel, wie der Blank vom Aussehen her verspricht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kai, du hast ja auch schon mit dem blauen Stock gefischt, das kann schon ins grübeln bringen, obwohl die alle 3 gut, aber eben anders sind. 
Glücklich ist, wer genau weiß und wieso, was ihm gefällt. 

Was anderes bzw. andere Baustelle, 9ft heavy: Was mir nun stark aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Zeit der "Alten Größen" irgendwie schon abgelaufen ist. Da ich etliche Varianten der schweren Tusk -120g begrabbeln konnte, und die hammermäßige EST -120g, sieht es sehr eng aus für die Oldies. BP, TP, VT, Sportex ? #d nicht mehr. Ich sag nur: leichter, schneller, geschmeidiger, geiler :k, eher günstiger ... was will man mehr? :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Kai, du hast ja auch schon mit dem blauen Stock gefischt, das kann schon ins grübeln bringen, obwohl die alle 3 gut, aber eben anders sind.
> Glücklich ist, wer genau weiß und wieso, was ihm gefällt.



Die Blaue war auf jedenfall noch untertrieben, was die WG-Angabe angeht.

Das kann man von den andern zwei nicht gerade behaupten.

Die 60g schafft die SIII nicht wirklich. Bei der CTS kommt's mir anhand der Erzählungen so vor, als wäre hier die größte Diskrepanz zwischen WG-Angabe und "Komfortbereich". Der scheint ja sogar unter der Minimal-Angabe des Herstellers zu sein (!).

Das sagt übrigens alles über die Qualität nichts aus, aber interessehalber würd ich gern mal wissen, welche nun ungefähr in der gleichen Liga spielen, was die Anwendung angeht. So z.B ist die EST -90g eher mit der VHF45 oder der VHF75 vergleichbar? |kopfkrat *grübelübel*


----------



## Slotti (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke die Aussagen bzgl. Wurfgewicht, tatsächlich geworfenen Ködern usw. ist ziemlich schwammig.

Da hat jeder wieder etwas andere Vorstellungen und Vorlieben von daher sind Aussagen was geht und was nicht geht immer schwierig und mit vorsicht zu genießen, da geht nichts über selbst ausprobieren und für sich das passende raussuchen.

Wenn ich zb eine VHF 10 Fuß 45gr. mit der CTS 9 Fuß 45-90 vergleiche so ist für meine Begriffe das Köderspektrum gleich nur steht auf der einen 45gr und auf der anderen 90gr. |kopfkrat Was einem damit jetzt zu werfen und zu führen liegt unterscheidet sich wieder von Angler zu Angler.

|wavey:Slotti


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Kai: Kam das nicht rüber?
- 9ft VHF -30/-45g/-50g(blau) ist alle 3 fast dasselbe, unterschiedliche Spitzenhärte. Ne 2,2mm Spitze hab ich dabei noch nicht gesehen. 
- die deine 9ft SS3 -60g paßt dazu, minimal vorne weicher, unten stärker
- die 9ft EST -90g von Mark (ex. ) paßt auch dazu

- die 9ft SS2 ist eher härter (und VHF ähnlicher) als die große SS3. 
- dazu könnte man die 9ft VHF -75 vergleichen, dürfte härter sein.
- die EST -120g hat eine dazu weichere Spitze, eher wie SS3, kommt aber mit mehr Kraft unten rum.

Scheint mir wieder gleiche relative Situation zu sein, ohne die so genau wie die ersten 3 vergleichen zu können.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Wenn ich zb eine VHF 10 Fuß 45gr. mit der CTS 9 Fuß 45-90 vergleiche so ist für meine Begriffe das Köderspektrum gleich nur steht auf der einen 45gr und auf der anderen 90gr. |kopfkrat Was einem damit jetzt zu werfen und zu führen liegt unterscheidet sich wieder von Angler zu Angler.


Dafür haben wir ja unseren Forenaustausch. Und die Hersteller-WGs muß man auch nicht auf eine Rute draufschreiben, das lasse ich fein sein.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Wenn ich zb eine VHF 10 Fuß 45gr. mit der CTS 9 Fuß 45-90 vergleiche so ist für meine Begriffe das Köderspektrum gleich nur steht auf der einen 45gr und auf der anderen 90gr. |kopfkrat Was einem damit jetzt zu werfen und zu führen liegt unterscheidet sich wieder von Angler zu Angler.



|good:

Wir wir ja auch gerade über PN festgestellt haben! 

Aber solche Vergleiche haben da imo echt mehr wert, als nur eine einzelne Rute zu beurteilen.

Also mir hilft das weniger, wenn jemand sagt "14g köpfe sind optimal". Aber mit ner Aussage wie "Die 90iger CTS arbeitet in etwa im gleichen Bereich der 45iger VHF" kann man irgendwie mehr anfangen. |kopfkrat


----------



## Slotti (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vergleich hinkt aber auch etwas weil 9 Fuß und 10 Fuß.


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Vergleich hinkt aber auch etwas weil 9 Fuß und 10 Fuß.



Die 10 Fuß VHF wär ja eher noch weicher, oder?

Wozu braucht man eigentl. ne 45iger VHF??? |kopfkrat:q


----------



## Slotti (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Die 10 Fuß VHF wär ja eher noch weicher, oder?




Ich weiß nicht, glaubs fast nicht ist bei den Harrisons auch schwer zu sagen die fallen auch nicht alle gleich aus, ich meine Det meinte bei CMW das meine mit der neuen M2Q Spitze härter sei als seine alten?


----------



## drehteufel (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi WW,
> @Marco:
> 
> Ich meinte, ob die 45-90g evtl. auch für mich paßt. Für Dich paßt die ganz sicher, Du hast die richtige Entscheidung getroffen! #6
> ...


 
Ich glaube auch, dass die passt. Für die leichtere Fischerei vom Boot will ich irgendwann auch noch eine kürzere und leichtere haben.
Mit dem WG-Spektrum scheint es so zu sein, dass sie der VHF -45 sehr nahe kommt, glaube ich jedenfalls aus den Postings hier herauszulesen. Das würde auch meinen Test zu Hause damals mit den Blanks bestätigen.
Wenn DRU meint, mit 16er Kopyto und 21g-Kopf sei sie schon überladen, dann passt sie genau in mein Spektrum, denn das sind nicht meine Köder...weiß gar nicht, ob ich überhaupt sowas besitze.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, glaubs fast nicht ist bei den Harrisons auch schwer zu sagen die fallen auch nicht alle gleich aus, ich meine Det meinte bei CMW das meine mit der neuen M2Q Spitze härter sei als seine alten?


Ja, konnte man schon fühlen, meine ist noch eine der ersten M1, und da ist die Wandung sehr dünn, demzufolge einen Tick softer und leichter.

Die 10ft VHF -75 braucht man aber mit den anderen nicht groß vergleichen, das ist ein ganz anderes Kaliber, auch anders als die 9ft Schwester, nur der oberste Spitzenteil entspricht sich, einfach wegen dem weit voluminöseren Handteil, noch mehr Power+Material drin als in einem BP-HT. Bei den 45er VHF ist das nicht so krass, da hat die 10ft auch kein so extrem stärkeres HT wie bei der 75er oder den langen 3,20er. Gerade die 10ft 45 scheint aber wohl aus dem Programm genommen zu sein.


----------



## DRU (28. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Also mir hilft das weniger, wenn jemand sagt "14g köpfe sind optimal". Aber mit ner Aussage wie "Die 90iger CTS arbeitet in etwa im gleichen Bereich der 45iger VHF" kann man irgendwie mehr anfangen. |kopfkrat



Am besten Du kommst jetzt nochmal mit mir ans Wasser #6
Das Gufieren lässt sich einfach nicht Standartieseren, jeder macht es anders und was dem einem leicht überladen erscheint, kann dem anderen ja noch voll im ideal Bereich sein,.......


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> hat hier nun jemand mal den Airportblank gesehn bzw antesten können?


Frag Olaf, der weiß am allermeisten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Weil er "nebenan" mehr zugegen ist. 
Ich schaue hier auch nur mehr sporadisch rein.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was wunder, weißt Du ja haargenau, da treffen sie sich!
Und wenn nicht wenigstens einmal im Monat eine neue Rute aufgewickelt wurde, fehlt den meisten was! :vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Oh ja, ich sehe es auch schon kommen...


----------



## Blinker Mann (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Oh ja, ich sehe es auch schon kommen...[/quot
> 
> #6#6#6


----------



## zandermouse (29. November 2008)

*Smith Tokara 60*

Also ich will Euch ja nicht den Spass verderben,

aber für mich ist eine *High-End-Spinruten *so etwas
wie eine Smith Tokara 60 und nicht solche Zipfelmützensticks
zum Zanderärgern. http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store/product.asp?ID=4453

Zum GT- Poppern macht so etwas Sinn. Seriöses Gerät
auf die einheimischen Fische anzuwenden, ist mit verlaub gesagt, mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen. 
Warum macht Euch also so ein Tacklethread heißer als
`ne Plettschnur #c ?

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2008)

*AW: Smith Tokara 60*

Ich sag mal lieber nix.


----------



## Chrizzi (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Uli so würde ich das nicht sagen. Sicherlich kann die Smith ne High-End Rute sein, daher sollten wir den Stock hier nicht raus lassen. Da jedoch nicht alle hier im Board zum GT-poppen kommen (Boardferkel Nov. '08 ?) kommen, ist für die meisten hier so ein Stock unrelevant. 

Warum die Smith hier nicht passt, sie ist eine fertige Rute und kein Selbstbau, bzw wurde bauen gelassen. 
Wenn hier nun zum Jiggen oder ähnliches die Xzoga Takadum Blank auftauchen, würde auch niemand sagen, das wäre kein High-End - schonmal weil keiner von uns weiß ob es das wirklich ist, da sowas dickes hier seltener gesehen ist. Wobei die leichten Takadums ne nette Figur auf Hecht oder Norwegen machen würden. Also kann ich auch nicht sagen, dass der Takadum-Blank High-End ist oder nicht, das ist nur ein starker Blank der mir spontan für dieses Postng einfällt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Irgendwie befinden wir und doch im Forumsteil "Raubfischangeln und Forellenangeln" und nicht im Big-Game-Teil, 
oder sehe ich das jetze falsch? |kopfkrat :g nochmal nachgeschaut, nö.

Also eben Forellen- und Zanderruten (most hyped), Barsch- und Hechtruten, und hin und wieder etwas Wels.


----------



## zandermouse (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi

ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass mir einer von Euch
Experten so einen "Stock" etwas preiswerter bauen kann.
Leider ist so ein 60kg GT die gaballte Ladung eines durchgegangenen
Rhinozeros, der so ziemlich jeden Stock in Stöckchen verwandelt.
Da diese Rute die Einzige ist, die solche harten Schläge verträgt,
ist davon auszugehen, dass es sich um ein High-End-Produkt handelt.
Das Problem ist die große Beschleunigung, die auf die Rute wirkt.
Daher darf sie eben kein Stock sein, sondern ein "Beschleunigungsdämpfer"
mit dem Rückrad eines Ochsen. 
Zu allem Überfluß muss so eine Rute auch noch leicht und relativ lang sein.
Wer so etwas bauen kann, ist sicherlich bald
weltweit berühmt und kann auch Geldscheine durch den Abfluß jagen.:vik:

@AngelDet

Der GT ist für Big Game Angler ein ganz kleiner Raubfisch.
Daher gehört er sehr wohl zum Raubfischangeln dazu. 
Die ersten fängigen Kunstköder wurden alle aus dem BG-Bereich kopiert.
Also, was ist Dein Problem ? Sind Dir zu große Fische peinlich ? #h

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich sehe mal zu, dass ich am Montag mit der CTS mal ans Wasser komme. Vielleicht kann ich den Stock dann gleich mal in Action sehen. Als ich ihn vorgestern in der Hand hatte war ich wirklich verblüfft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich drück Dir die Daumen wg. relevanter Fish-Action! #6

Ich plane morgen mit Klaus GuFis zu versenken, allerdings noch mit dem alten üblichen "Gelöt". :m


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke dir. Wobei ich vermutlich jedes Zanderchen damit aus dem Wasser heben kann.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Zu allem Überfluß muss so eine Rute auch noch leicht und relativ lang sein.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> zandermouse




Hallo Zandermaus,

die Lösung ist doch ganz einfach:
Nimm eine starke Teleskoprute. Die kann der kleine Japaner dann im Drill zusammen schieben und so genug Kraft aufbringen um das böse Wassernashorn zu besiegen.

Jetzt aber bitte den schönen Thread nicht kaputt reden.

Du musst es aber auch mal so sehen. Diese Japaner, die an dem Nashorn im Film rum stöhnen haben vielleicht so viel Kraft wie ein 16-jähriges deutsches Mädchen. Nur so als Vergleich.

TL


----------



## zandermouse (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Mr. Sprock,
Lass mich mal Deine Antwort etwas verständlicher
formulieren.
Du bevorzugst also zum Spinnfischen auf kampfstarke Fische
ausschließlich Teleskopruten, die Du dann im Drill zusammenschiebst ?
Du hast angedeutet, dass Du eine Vorliebe für 16-jährige deutsche Mädchen
und stöhnende Japaner hast. Aber was hat das mit diesem Thread gemein ? 
Vor allem aber hast Du sehr großen Respekt vor der Angeltechnik
der Japaner und bewunderst deren Kampfkünste, bei denen es gelingt
mit bloser Faust Betonplatten zu zerschlagen !
Na dann ist ja alles klar !

Gruß

Zandermouse


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist so korrekt. Besser hätte man es nicht beschreiben können.
Dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Danke.


----------



## drehteufel (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich sehe mal zu, dass ich am Montag mit der CTS mal ans Wasser komme. Vielleicht kann ich den Stock dann gleich mal in Action sehen. Als ich ihn vorgestern in der Hand hatte war ich wirklich verblüfft.


 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag.|birthday:
Hast Du jetzt auch eine CTS?


----------



## Pikepauly (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Uli!

Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.
Ein schönes Geschenk in Form der CTS haste ja schon.
Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Von mir auch noch einen schönen Geburtstag!


----------



## KHof (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Von mir auch (und von meinen Mädels!)

Klaus

Nach erfolgloser Gummibaderei...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

|schild-g von mir auch, Uli (kannst ja fast mit Georg ne Doppelparty feiern )
Wenn schon ein wenig OT, dann wenigstens was vernünftiges. 
Und das mit dem Geburtstagsgeschenk EST täte ja in der Tat passen, was gibt es besseres als ne neue klasse Spinnrute?

Das Gummibaden war heute sehr erfolglos - immerhin das Werfen mit getapten Finger verbessert und andere nette Experimente, aber sehr schön in dem kalten klaren Wetter mit Sonne im Schnee. Jetzt kommt Eis drauf |scardie:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hallo Zandermaus,
> 
> die Lösung ist doch ganz einfach:
> Nimm eine starke Teleskoprute. Die kann der kleine Japaner dann im Drill zusammen schieben und so genug Kraft aufbringen um das böse Wassernashorn zu besiegen.
> ...



Schei$$e wie geil, habe echt herzhaft gelacht... #6

Die kleine Maus könnte doch mal versuchen irgendetwas sinnvolles beizutragen? Den Rest meines Postings habe ich eben wieder rausgenommen, nach der Vorschau war mir klar das ich damit die Verwarnung zurecht bekommen würde, also noch mal kurz durchatmen und DEL drücken...

Uli: Alles Gute auch von mir zum Geburtstag! #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ganz vielen Dank für die lieben Wünsche, man weiß ja gar nicht wo man suchen soll. Hat mal ein bißchen was von Ostern.:m:m:m


----------



## Tisie (30. November 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Uli,

auch von mir noch die besten Wünsche zum Geburtstag |wavey:

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Meine bescheidene Meinung:

Das ganze Big Game-Rumgeprolle und Gesülze hat in diesem Thread rein gar nix verloren.

:r

Zandermouse, warum nennst du dich nicht GT-Mouse und schiebst ab ins Big Game Forum? Da kannste dann dein schnödes Anglerlatein von Fischen die abgehen wie Dampflokomotiven und kopierten Kunstködern ablassen - wenn du uns hier nur zeigen willst, daß deine Angleart ja sowieso das Krasseste von Allem darstellt, sei Dir versichert - das interessiert hier keine Sau.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> wenn du uns hier nur zeigen willst, daß deine Angleart ja sowieso das Krasseste von Allem darstellt, sei Dir versichert - das interessiert hier keine Sau.



Lass ihn doch... 

Trägt doch immer wieder zur Erheiterung bei, oder?

Wenn die Jungs mit Schnüren dick wie bei uns Rutenspitzen Fische von 3 Meter fangen ist das sicher beachtlich. Wenn aber jemand mit einer Stippe und Schnur die unter einem Kilo Tragkraft hat eine Karpfen von 20 Pfund bezwingt, dann hat er meinen tiefen Respekt. Angeschnallt in einem Kampfstuhl, 1000 Meter Schnur auf der Rolle und dem Fisch hinterherfahren, das ist nicht mein Ding...

Einen Marmorkarpfen von 50kg an einem 5kg-Vorfach zu landen ist Pillepalle gegen einen 10-Pfünder Schuppi an der unberingten Stippe mit 0,06er Vorfach - Sorry, aber die Lanze für die Stipper muss ich an der Stelle mal brechen... 

Aber allgemein scheint Süßwasserangeln ja nur Spielzeug für die großen Jungs zu sein, oder Mausi? #h


----------



## WickedWalleye (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber allgemein scheint Süßwasserangeln ja nur Spielzeug für die großen Jungs zu sein, oder Mausi? #h



Dann soll man's lieber lassen und nicht auch noch schlau rumschwadronieren als hätte man Ahnung davon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> einen 10-Pfünder Schuppi an der unberingten Stippe mit 0,06er Vorfach - Sorry, aber die Lanze für die Stipper muss ich an der Stelle mal brechen...


Das ist Hardcode-Angeln :k, und leichte Matchrute, leichtes Gerät mit guter Bremse, fitter Schuppi im Fluß, das ist ein Traum! :l 




Wüßte nicht mal, welcher Fisch da wirklich mithalten will mit dem "Wildkarpfen" - mit Ungestüm, Dampfwalze, Finesse und Sprüngen, Hindernissuche und allen Tricks, vor allem aber dieser genialen Ausdauer! :l Und alles ohne Stahlvorfach und großes Boot.


----------



## drehteufel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Am Donnerstag geht meine CTS auf die Reise zu mir nach Hause...schönes Gefühl diese Vorfreude. Ist meine erste Handgebaute und damit erst recht was besonderes für mich. :l


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Na dann viel Spass mit dem guten Stück.

Scheint ja nach Harrison der nächste "Hype" hier zu werden.
Die Blanks haben es aber verdient, sind hochklassig und haben vor allem angemessene Preise.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Scheint ja nach Harrison der nächste "Hype" hier zu werden.



Mal abwarten. Der 10 ft Blank mit 10-30g macht mich etwa nervös. Gibt es den in Deutschland schon?


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So offiziel wohl nicht.
Aber Du bist doch bei CH Stammkunde.
Wenn es den Blank irgendwo gibt, beschafft er ihn bestimmt.

Ich gebe zu, daß mich der Blank auch nervös macht, vor allem weil die XST 1263 u. 1264 zumindest für mich nicht ganz das Richtige sind. Nen Tick zu lang, die Eine etwas zu leicht, die Andere etwas zu schwer, (vom WG meine ich), von 5 Blanks 2 total krumm.

Also ich würde einen nehmen, wenn er so bein ca. 130 Euro bleibt.


----------



## drehteufel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Besonders gefällt mir die Unbefangenheit meines Rutenbauers. Er hat mir die Eigenschaften der Blanks (von Vor- oder Nachteilen kann man hier gar nicht mehr reden) so gut es geht beschrieben, hat mir die Blanks zugeschickt, ich konnte sie begrabbeln, mir mein eigenes erstes Bild machen...toll.#6
CH stellte immer ganz unparteiisch heraus, dass die VHF's hervorragende Blanks sind und die von CTS ebenfalls. Bei meinen Anrufen bei CMW hatte ich ein anderes Gefühl...die VHF kam dort immer als schwer, träge und veraltet rüber...ich sollte in Richtung SSIII gelenkt werden, eindeutig. Dieses Hypen des eigenen Blanks hat mir nicht so zugesagt, weswegen ich auch letztendlich die Rute woanders bauen lasse. Der Kontakt bei CMW war trotzdem immer sehr nett und das Zuschicken der Testrute bekommt von mir immer noch ein #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> ...von 5 Blanks 2 total krumm.



Mensch Gerrit, das nenne ich mal ein echtes Argument. Also ich, würde dann einen von den drei geraden Blanks nehmen.:q:q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Christian W. hat eben einen grossen Laden und muss Geld verdienen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mal abwarten. Der 10 ft Blank mit 10-30g macht mich etwa nervös. Gibt es den in Deutschland schon?


Immerhin hat er den 2,70m 9ft in 5-30g schon mal drin, das spricht sehr für das Vorhandensein einer solchen Reihe.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

7 registrierte Benutzer und nur 4 Namen,.... wer ist eigentlich alles Ghost unterwegs und wieso eigentlich?


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Na Uli, Spinat gehabt??

Das ändert aber nix an den anderen Parametern die mich gestört haben.
Sprich für mich zu lang und eine zu leicht und die andere zu heavy.
Kommt vieleicht weil ich son "Kleiner" bin, daß mir die 10,6 Fuss nicht gefallen.
Mit ner 10 Ft komm ich prima klar.

Hattest Du CH schon mal gefragt, wegen dem CTS. Ich würde blind einen nehmen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Bei meinen Anrufen bei CMW hatte ich ein anderes Gefühl...die VHF kam dort immer als schwer, träge und veraltet rüber...ich sollte in Richtung SSIII gelenkt werden, eindeutig.


Na anscheinend gefällt ihm persönlich die VHF auch net so gut - immerhin verkauft er ja sogar ohne Bedenken seine Sonderstücke , und er findet die SS2/3 sicher besser. Sind auch seine individuellen Stücke, für die er einen Namen aufbauen will. Schlecht sind die auf keinen Fall, aber eben anders. 

Mir gefallen eben einige VHF am besten, anderen die EST, was solls - solange es jedem Angler Spaß bringt - und im Endeffekt wünscht sich sowieso jeder alle 3 Typen in allen benötigten Variationen - und noch mehr - Infektionskontakt vorausgesetzt ! :m

Ich kann mir genügend Situationen vorstellen, wo jeder Blanktypus ganz besonders seine Vorteile ausspielen kann. Einen dicken Beifang-Wels hätte ich bei den MH-9ftern z.B. lieber an einer SS3 als an der entsprechenden EST oder VHF, einfach von der Blankgeometrie her. Ich bin mal gespannt, wenn es aussagefähige Belastungsdiagramme gibt.


----------



## Slotti (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin

also laut meinen infos war von einem 11 Fuß Blank die Rede in 15-45 oder 5-30.

wobei in 10 Fuß gibts den 45-90 ja schon....

CTS soll da aber sehr flexibel sein, auf die Frage was es denn in 2,40 noch so geben wird meinte der Rutenbauer meines Vertrauens  bring mir 5 Kunden und ich lasse den so machen.

Da in dem Bereich echter Bedarf zu sein scheint würde es mich nicht wundern wenn früher oder später ein 10 Fuß 5-30 kommen würde bzw tut euch zusammen und laßt euch den backen 

Den 9 Fuß 5-30 hatte ich vor 2 Wochen in der Hand, die Blankcharakteristik ist wie bei den großen , wunderbar schnell aber natürlich viel softer und schön durchgängig in der Aktion.

Es kommen wohl peu a peu alle längen mit unterschiedlichen WG Klassen sofern ein Markt dafür besteht.

|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Na Uli, Spinat gehabt??



Reichlich!!! Hardi bringt morgen seinen Knüppel mit, dann werde ich nochmal schauen. Baggi braucht auch mal was anständiges, seine Lesath will er wieder verticken. 

Da wären wir schon drei...

Meine MP1 und meine 3053 will ich eigentlich loswerden, denn so viele Mefoflitschen braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## drehteufel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Den 9 Fuß 5-30 hatte ich vor 2 Wochen in der Hand, die Blankcharakteristik ist wie bei den großen , wunderbar schnell aber natürlich viel softer und schön durchgängig in der Aktion.


 
Meinste, der ist gut für 5-8cm-Gummis mit leichten Köpfen, ich sag mal maximal 10g?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Da in dem Bereich echter Bedarf zu sein scheint würde es mich nicht wundern wenn früher oder später ein 10 Fuß 5-30 kommen würde bzw tut euch zusammen und laßt euch den backen





sundvogel schrieb:


> Da wären wir schon drei...


Ich denk auch grad drüber nach. Im nächsten Jahr will ich auf jeden Fall sowas haben, also da wären schonmal 4.
Harrison bekommt sowieso keine leichtere spitzige Version der VHF mehr hin, eine Type VHF 3m 5-20g wird wohl immer Wunschtraum bleiben, nach der kurzen 5-20g passt das auch überhaupt nicht.

Im Gegensatz zu Uli sammel ich aber auch durchaus gute Ruten ... 
Da verkauf ich vorher lieber ganz viele andere Sachen, bevor das. 
Abgeben: Nur in treusorgende Hände, sozusagen mit gutem Leumund und Pflegezertifikat. :q


----------



## drehteufel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Zwischen meinen zwei VHF klafft auch eine riesen Lücke, die es im Winter zu stopfen gilt :q:q:q


 
Ich denke, zwischen der 5-30er und der 30-75er gibt es keine Lücke?:q So nach dem Motto: Wer braucht schon eine 15-45er...


----------



## Slotti (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Meinste, der ist gut für 5-8cm-Gummis mit leichten Köpfen, ich sag mal maximal 10g?



hatte nur den nackten Blank in der Hand, vom Gefühl würde ich persönlich den für 5 cm bis 7gr. nehmen, darüber wohl besser der 15-45 (den ich aber nicht kenne).

Du weißt aber bei WG Einschätzungen gehen die Meinungen stark auseinander...von daher ohne Gewähr

Edit: ich denke gerade bei der Gufi-anglerei finde ich Reserven im Blank besser, wenn Spinner oder Wobbler geworfen werden sollen geht da schon mehr.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Patrick, welche hast Du denn genau?

Ich hatte gestern aufgrund der Ignoranz der Fische immerhin die Gelegenheit, meine spezielle blaue VHF 9ft -30g als eher -50g endgültig zu entlarven, aber das bei mir übliche Köderprogramm im Stillwasser vom Twisterchen mit 7g Jigkopf bis zum Dorschknaller mit Ü30g JigKopf geht genau noch ohne Probleme und sehr akkurat!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Falls Du das machen willst, mußt Du aber sehr genau vergleichen wg. der Fast-Gleichheit der -30 und -45g. Oder von mad nen "fetten 30er" organisieren. Also wirklich lohnen täte sich das aus meiner Sicht nicht, wenn Du schon die 30er so hast. Ich hatte mir die Spitzen etlicher VHF-30 und VHF-45 angeschaut, die sind auch keine eindeutigen Unterschiede in der Spitze. Für mich sind die 30 und 45er VHF keine getrennten Typen mehr, das sehe ich als unterschiedliche gelungene Backmischungen an, etwas härter oder etwas weicher, die Spitze (also genau das Ende, de Tip) weiter zusammengezogen oder auseinandergetrieben, that's it.
Die Materialgewichte schwanken im selben Rahmen und daher bei einer Toleranz von +-0,2mm on Tip ist das für mich eigentlich das gleiche.

Du wärst da schon eher im "Beutespektrum" :q der stärksten EST 45-90g (die so wirkliche vergleichbaren VHF-45 entspräche) oder den SS3, damit Du die Lücke wirklich überdeckst. Das würde mit einer insgesamt universaleren Rute, die ihr Optimum dort hat, Dir ja auch mehr nützen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ne, die EST *45*-90, schrieb Mark auch ein paar Beiträge weiter oben.
Wieso die die WGs so hoch angeben? #c Das zweite kann man anscheinend bei dem Blank getrost halbieren. 

Die "blauen 30er" sind aber stärker in der Spitze noch als die 45er nach einer Reihe Messungen, also damit hast Du den Rahmen eigentlich schon ausprobiert.

Du hast es aber doch sehr einfach bei nicht zu weit zum Christian, beide Ruten mit und sagen: "Da was dazwischen!"


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ihr habt das Geld aber immer noch locker nee?

Nützt ja nix, ich glaub bei mir kommt auch bald die 3 te Mefopeitsche ins Haus.


----------



## Tisie (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Marco,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag geht meine CTS auf die Reise zu mir nach Hause...schönes Gefühl diese Vorfreude. Ist meine erste Handgebaute und damit erst recht was besonderes für mich. :l


das gibt unruhige Nächte bis zum Wochenende  ... und lass uns nicht zu lange auf Deinen Bericht und schöne Fotos warten, wir wollen mitsabbern |rolleyes

@Slotti:



Slotti schrieb:


> CTS soll da aber sehr flexibel sein, auf die Frage was es denn in 2,40 noch so geben wird meinte der Rutenbauer meines Vertrauens  bring mir 5 Kunden und ich lasse den so machen.


Genau die Frage habe ich auch an CH gestellt ... die 45-90g soll für mein Köderspektrum doch etwas stramm ausfallen, wobei ich diesbez. gerne auf die ersten Erfahrungen von Marco warte. Den 30-60g Blank gibt es leider nur in 1,80m, 2,10m und 2,70m. In 2,40m ist da wohl nichts geplant. Aber fünf Leute sollten wir doch zusammenbekommen, oder?! Welche WG-Klasse suchst Du in 2,40m?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ihr habt das Geld aber immer noch locker nee?
> 
> Nützt ja nix, ich glaub bei mir kommt auch bald die 3 te Mefopeitsche ins Haus.


Also dann hätten wir doch schon mal min. 5 beisammen :m

PN zu dem anderen Blank gelesen und verarbeitet?


----------



## drehteufel (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> 
> das gibt unruhige Nächte bis zum Wochenende  ... und lass uns nicht zu lange auf Deinen Bericht und schöne Fotos warten, wir wollen mitsabbern |rolleyes
> ...


 
Hallo Matthias,
keine Angst, die Fotos kommen dann umgehend, zum Fischen werde ich aber wohl erst nächste Woche bzw. sogar erst nächstes WE kommen...|uhoh:
Die 30-60 gibt es in 2,10? Das ist doch ideal fürs Boot. Noch besser als 2,40m.:l


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Uli steigt auch ein das merkt man schon wie heiss er ist.
Dabei braucht er sone Rute gar nicht.
Ich natürlich schon, hab ja nix für den WG-Bereich.

Ich schmeiss mich weg, was sind wir bloss fürn Kindergarten, aber Spass dabei.

Das mit der PB hab ich gesehen, sackt im Moment noch.

Mein Problem ist, ich hab keine Zeit zum Bauen und noch einiges was fertig muss, die Bellypeitsche, die Griffe von der Tusk neu machen, die KEV 4 neue Griffe......da Schrott.


----------



## Slotti (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> @Slotti:
> 
> ...



Im Prinzip den 30-60 , wobei ich sagen muß das ich den 2,40er 45-90 noch nicht in der Hand hatte, morgen ist es aber soweit !  außerdem kann ich noch nen leichteren 2,40er Muster/Prototyp begrabbeln mal schauen wo der sich so einsortiert , ich will eigentlich vom Köderspektrum was wie die 45-90 fürs Boot allerdings hab ich die Befürchtung das der 45-90 in 8 Fuß gegenüber der 9er ziemlich straff ausfällt.

Die 1,80 und 2,10 kenne ich beide, das sind aber ziemliche Bretter, sehr steif in der Spitze extrem dünn und leicht, man hat fast das Gefühl 2 Spitzenteile aufeinander zu stecken, ist auch was für leichte Jerks. 

Hatte die Blanks zu CMW mit, vielleicht erinnert sich der eine oder andere daran 

|wavey:


----------



## Slotti (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das mit der PB hab ich gesehen, sackt im Moment noch.



um was gehts denn da? *vorwitzigbin*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Iich will eigentlich vom Köderspektrum was wie die 45-90 fürs Boot allerdings hab ich die Befürchtung das der 45-90 in 8 Fuß gegenüber der 9er ziemlich straff ausfällt.


Hoffentlich!   Klaus sagt der 8ft ist aber eklatant dünner ... mal sehen.


----------



## Slotti (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hoffentlich!   Klaus sagt der 8ft ist aber eklatant dünner ... mal sehen.



kann ich mir vorstellen den Trend sieht man schon bei den 1,80 und 2,10


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Es geht um einen Pacific Bay Blank.
Aber im Moment noch nix dramatisch aktuelles.
Kannst Du bei Jörg mal fragen nach dem 10 Ft 5 bis 30 Gramm????


----------



## Slotti (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Es geht um einen Pacific Bay Blank.
> Aber im Moment noch nix dramatisch aktuelles.
> Kannst Du bei Jörg mal fragen nach dem 10 Ft 5 bis 30 Gramm????



aso dachte du hättest das PB vertauscht, dann hätte es mich wohl mehr interessiert 

Ich frage morgen mal nach Mindestmenge und vorraussichtlicher Lieferzeit


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Du meinst Plechpeitsche?
Nee das wäre meine 4 te Hechtrute, so bekloppt bin ich dann doch nicht.
Preis wäre auch interessant bei den CTS.


----------



## Slotti (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also der 10 Fuß 45-90 liegt bei €135 , denke in 5-30 wird der aufjedenfall noch nen Stück günstiger werden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Uli steigt auch ein das merkt man schon wie heiss er ist.
> Dabei braucht er sone Rute gar nicht.



Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich so eine Rute nicht brauchen würde? Ich habe CH vorhin leider nicht erreicht, aber ich hoffe mir morgen die kleine CTS, die Wizard und die VT nochmal anschauen zu können.


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bei 130 wäre ich wie gesagt dabei und das wohl nicht als Einziger.
Bei CTS kann man sich auch die Farbe aussuchen, nee??
Da werden wir uns aber wohl kaum alle einig werden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schön wäre eine 9`6ft Länge. Finde ich etwas schöner als 10`ft oder sogar 10`6ft.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Schön wäre eine 9`6ft Länge. Finde ich etwas schöner als 10`ft oder sogar 10`6ft.


Die wird dann wohl zu dünn - schätzungsweise pi*Daumen halb so dünn wie deine XST. 

Mark sagte da oben was von den 1,80 und 2,10m Blanks, ich glaube die habe ich glatt für Spitzenteile gehalten. :q

Die einteiligen sollte ich mal als Einschubverstärkung für das Spitzenteil einer 3,20m Rute probieren, das käme dann wohl hin.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die wird dann wohl zu dünn - schätzungsweise pi*Daumen halb so dünn wie deine XST.



Naja, es gibt sie ja auch in 9`, die wird man wohl auch noch sehen können.:q


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Meinetwegen auch 9,6 wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wie wäre es den mit Orange? Oder Mint?


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich wäre für Bordeaux.

Ernsthaft.
Nicht dieses Mahagoni wie die Harrison VT, sondern richtig Bordeauxrot.


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das kannst du nicht ernst meinen...sind das nicht Hunde?


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wein!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

also von den Farben her geht eigentlich nur cobaltblau, evtl. noch azurblau oder britisch-spider-green. :m

Und hier, reiche Auswahl:
http://www.ctsfishing.com/colors.htm :k

Gerrit will ja wohl die "Goldpflaume" ! 

Golden Plum red, cobalt blue oder eben gloss olive green :k
http://www.ctsfishing.com/images/Gloss Olive.jpg

Der ist auch nicht schlecht: golden olive green
http://www.ctsfishing.com/images/GoldenOlive.jpg


----------



## Tisie (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Marco,



drehteufel schrieb:


> keine Angst, die Fotos kommen dann umgehend, zum Fischen werde ich aber wohl erst nächste Woche bzw. sogar erst nächstes WE kommen...|uhoh:


kein Problem, laß Dir Zeit mit Deinem neuen Schätzchen 



drehteufel schrieb:


> Die 30-60 gibt es in 2,10? Das ist doch ideal fürs Boot. Noch besser als 2,40m.:l


Mir sind 2,10m doch ein bißchen zu kurz. Ich hab 'ne ganze Weile mit kurzen Ruten um 2m vom Boot auf Zander geangelt, aber bez. Werfen, Köderführung, Anhieb und Drill mag ich 2,4m lieber.  2,3m wären sicher auch noch OK  ... die steiferen kurzen Stöcker nehme ich nur noch zum Vertikalangeln, Jerken und Twitchen.



Slotti schrieb:


> Im Prinzip den 30-60 , wobei ich sagen muß das ich den 2,40er 45-90 noch nicht in der Hand hatte, morgen ist es aber soweit !  außerdem kann ich noch nen leichteren 2,40er Muster/Prototyp begrabbeln mal schauen wo der sich so einsortiert , ich will eigentlich vom Köderspektrum was wie die 45-90 fürs Boot allerdings hab ich die Befürchtung das der 45-90 in 8 Fuß gegenüber der 9er ziemlich straff ausfällt.


Die Befürchtung habe ich eben auch |kopfkrat ... eine mögliche Alternative wäre ja noch die kurze 5-30g VHF und zusätzlich hat Mad noch die 2,40er Twitching Hornet ins Rennen geworfen. Lt. Board-Suche fischen die hier ja auch einige, aber größtenteils wohl nur die 2,10er Variante?! Kann jemand etwas zur 2,40er Hornisse sagen?



Slotti schrieb:


> Die 1,80 und 2,10 kenne ich beide, das sind aber ziemliche Bretter, sehr steif in der Spitze extrem dünn und leicht, man hat fast das Gefühl 2 Spitzenteile aufeinander zu stecken, ist auch was für leichte Jerks.


Hhmmm, so VHF-Bretter oder andere Bretter? 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dunkelgrün würde ich auch nehmen.

Alles nur nicht wieder schwarz-anthrazit-grau.

Das hängt mir so zum Hals raus.

Golden Plum, gefällt mir aber gut.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mir auch (mit dem schwarz-anthrazit-grau!)  , man kommt sich langsam vor wie ein Schornsteinkehrer oder ein Schlotolm


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Honey, mit roten Wicklungen...


----------



## Pikepauly (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Wicklungen sind ja individuell, die Blankfarbe wahrscheinlich nicht.

Wicklungen son grau silber wie die XST Blanks, wäre so meine Vorstellung.

Wenn ich das gerade richtig gelesen habe, lackieren die CTS Leute für 20 Dollar nach ihrer Farbkarte auch einzelne Blanks.

Das wäre mir die Abwechslung wert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Na dann los, es lebe die farbliche Vielfalt. :m

Mit lemon und tangerine kann man auch mal ne echte "Popper-Rute" ## machen!

Nachtrag: 3m = 10ft wäre natürlich zum Sbiro-Fischen schon wichtig, dafür will man ja nicht noch 'ne extra andere Rute mitnehmen ...


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Na dann los, es lebe die farbliche Vielfalt. :m
> Mit lemon und tangerine kann man auch mal ne echte "Popper-Rute" ## machen!



LoL ^^ Schaulaufen am Ufer. Da würde ich mal Heidi Klum gerne bei haben #6


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die dicke Heidi ist schon vergeben, an den Herren mit der schicken Watjacke.


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mal abwarten. Der 10 ft Blank mit 10-30g macht mich etwa nervös. Gibt es den in Deutschland schon?



Will auch haben! |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Kai!

Dann wäre die Frage wann machen und lieber bei CH oder bei Slottis Freund Jörg H.??


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Kai!
> 
> Dann wäre die Frage wann machen und lieber bei CH oder bei Slottis Freund Jörg H.??



Da bin ich für JH!

aber farbig... ihr wollt wirklich farbige Blanks... |rolleyes

Ich find schwarz/anthrazitgrau immer noch am besten. :q Das passt am besten zur Twin Power. |supergri

jaja, ich weiß - GÄHN!

Frage ist wie nah oder fern der Blank an seiner WG-Angabe dran ist... der könnte sehr, sehr leicht ausfallen. Man weiß es nicht. Was für 12, 15g Blinker wär ja nicht schlecht.

EDIT: Zur Länge muss ich auch sagen, daß ich 2,90m ideal fände.


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe Slotti geschrieben, daß er JH schon mal drauf anspitzt und ich ihn die Tage anrufe.
Wollen Mark da nicht zuviel Arbeit von machen.
Was ich wirklich nicht weiss, ist was Uli damit will, der hat ja eigentlich genau sone Rute, XST 1143. 
Die ist ja super, im Gegensatz zu den langen Batson.
Geht mich aber ja auch nix an.


----------



## Slotti (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe gerade nochmal mit Jörg telebimmt 

der 10 Fuß 5-30 kommt wohl sowieso, ist vom Großhändler scheinbar mitdisponiert und soll bei der nächsten großen Lieferung ende Januar anfang Februar dabei sein.

Somit könntet ihr euch den ggf. sogar vorher anschauen und müßt nicht blind kaufen.

#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> CH stellte immer ganz unparteiisch heraus, dass die VHF's hervorragende Blanks sind und die von CTS ebenfalls. Bei meinen Anrufen bei CMW hatte ich ein anderes Gefühl...die VHF kam dort immer als schwer, träge und veraltet rüber...ich sollte in Richtung SSIII gelenkt werden, eindeutig. Dieses Hypen des eigenen Blanks hat mir nicht so zugesagt, weswegen ich auch letztendlich die Rute woanders bauen lasse. Der Kontakt bei CMW war trotzdem immer sehr nett und das Zuschicken der Testrute bekommt von mir immer noch ein #6



Ja, vom VHF hält der C.W wohl einfach nicht mehr so viel.

Soweit ich gehört habe ist der C. H aber selbst auch kein VHF-Liebhaber... |supergri

Mit "schwer, träge und veraltet" meint C.W sicherlich, daß der SIII eben wunderbar ausgewogen ist - sehr leichtes ST, wenig Neigung zu Kopflastigkeit - damit lässt sich wohl auch ein leichterer Aufbau hinbekommen als mit dem VHF, da weniger Kontergewicht erforderlich. Der CTS 45-90g wiegt ja bei Davids Aufbau z.B 35g im Spitzenteil - mein SSIII ST nur 22g. Wobei ich aber sagen muß, daß die meiner Einschätzung nach nicht in der gleichen WG-Liga spielen, der CTS -90g wär mir für meine Uferangelei auf Zander einfach eine Nummer zu heftig. Wie bereits gesagt, der SSIII ist eher mit der VHF30 vergleichbar, die -50g WG, wie sie Det beschrieben hat passen da ganz gut.

Ich bin im Endeffekt ganz glücklich darüber, vom C.W zu "seinen" Blanks "gelenkt" worden zu sein... wenn der CTS -60g vom WG leichter ausfällt als die SSIII/VHF30 wär der auch nix für mich gewesen - in so fern bin ich da mit meiner Rute echt genau in dem Bereich, den ich brauche. Da wär die 30iger VHF die einzige Alternative - vom Feeling her ist für mich die SSIII dann aber doch ne Spur feinnerviger, filigraner. Etwas mehr Gentleman-Like und nicht ganz so barbarisch |supergri.


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Was ich wirklich nicht weiss, ist was Uli damit will, der hat ja eigentlich genau sone Rute, XST 1143.



Die für mich dabei entscheidende Frage wäre, ob die vom WG mehr Luft nach oben hat. Wenn die im gleichen Bereich wie die XST bleibt, dann ist das für mich natürlich nicht sinnvoll, sondern dann könnte es eher in Richtung lütter VT gehen.



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die dicke Heidi ist schon vergeben, an den Herren mit der schicken Watjacke.



Es kommt auf das Gesamtpaket an.:vik:



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nachtrag: 3m = 10ft wäre natürlich zum Sbiro-Fischen schon wichtig, dafür will man ja nicht noch 'ne extra andere Rute mitnehmen ...



Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## drehteufel (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die CTS bei mir macht. Nach unten runde ich früher oder später wahrscheinlich noch ab, dann aber wohl eher mit einer 15-45er CTS. 
Mal schauen, wie ich jetzt zufrieden bin, auch mit dem Aufbau selbst. Vielleicht ist mir die -90g ja auch zu kräftig, wer weiß...#c


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wer macht denn sowas?



Genau, wer macht denn sowas? 

@Det: Apropos, diesbezügl. hatte ich Dir gestern ne E-Mail geschickt - ist die angekommen? |kopfkrat


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Uli!

Also sagen wir mal Ideal WG sollte 10-25 Gramm sein??
Die XST geht bis 18/20 Gramm??
Kommt das so hin?

Wenn die Blanks sowieso kommen, würde ich noch so lange warten.
Das jetzt übers Knie zu brechen, bringt meiner Meinung nichts.
Auf einen "Farbigen" möchte ich auch nicht verzichten.


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist mir die -90g ja auch zu kräftig, wer weiß...#c



Nach dem was ich bei Dir bisher so meine herausgelesen zu haben müsste die schon perfekt passen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin Uli!
> 
> Also sagen wir mal Ideal WG sollte 10-25 Gramm sein??
> Die XST geht bis 18/20 Gramm??
> ...



Bei der XST geht so ab 18g bei größeren Löffeln - Thor - ein wenig das Feeling verloren. Allerdings ist das ein echtes Luxusproblem.

Zum Sbirofischen...

Ich mache doch bei einer High-End-Luxusspinnrute keine Kompromisse, weil ich da eine Schlepppose ranhängen könnte. Wenn ich mit der Fliege fischen will, dann nehme ich ne Sage.


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das mit dem Sbirofischen sehe ich ähnlich.
Dafür hat man ne andere, etwas derbere Rute.
Det z. Bsp. seine KEV 3.

Wenn man so wie in diesem Fall ein echtes Luxusproblem löst, nämlich die nächste Meforute, die keiner von uns wirklich braucht, gibts definitiv keine Kompromisse.


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn man so wie in diesem Fall ein echtes Luxusproblem löst, nämlich die nächste Meforute, die keiner von uns wirklich braucht, gibts definitiv keine Kompromisse.



Keiner von euch beiden vielleicht. :q

Ich hab da nix Vernünftiges. Ne Shimano Technium DF 10-30g, deren Ausstattung einfach zum Himmel stinkt.


----------



## DRU (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ne schöne Forellenrute für die Küste und für Dänemark könnt ich auch mal wieder gebrauchen:q. Leider wird es lange lange dauern bis ich wieder Liquide für solche Projekte sein könnte. Aber ich will mich ja nicht beschweren. 
Ausserdem kann man sich dann in ferner Zukunft wieder über etwas freuen|rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.
Ich glaube gar nicht, daß sone Rute so brandteuer wird, wenn man auf Schickimicki verzichten kann, sollte das für 300 Taler gehen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.
> Ich glaube gar nicht, daß sone Rute so brandteuer wird, wenn man auf Schickimicki verzichten kann, sollte das für 300 Taler gehen.



Ist aber auch schon ne Stange Geld...

Ausserdem verzichte ich so ungern... :q


----------



## DRU (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Klar geht das für 3 Scheine, jedoch sind 3 Scheine nicht für jeden gleich 3 Scheine:g, vor allem wenn man als Studi grad ordentlich was für seine neue Combo abgedrückt hat und man noch gar nicht weiss iwe man die nächsten Studiengebühren bewältigen soll|kopfkrat 

                                 /// Vorfreude rockt ///


Gerrit was meinst, kireigen wir das im Dezember noch hin mit der Oste oder biste mal wieder voll ausgebucht??? Vielleicht wird Kai ja doch nochmal richtig heiss, so an fremden Gewässer, wennn wir dann noch  nen trocknen Tag erwischen sollten,....

Grüße


----------



## WickedWalleye (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Gerrit was meinst, kireigen wir das im Dezember noch hin mit der Oste oder biste mal wieder voll ausgebucht??? Vielleicht wird Kai ja doch nochmal richtig heiss, so an fremden Gewässer, wennn wir dann noch  nen trocknen Tag erwischen sollten,....



Du David, ich hab das gerade abgesagt. |rotwerden

Aber lasst euch wegen mir mal von nix abhalten. :q

@ Gerrit:
an meine Mefoflitsche kommt reichlich Schickimicki, aufjedenfall edelster Champagnerkork - mindestens! :q:q:q


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Und eine Super-Deluxe Kreuzwicklung.
@Dru

Wir könnten Sonntag fischen. Hecht/Zander.
Ich habe den nächsten Pflichttermin erst am 29- 30 Dezember auf Fehmarn.
Wenn Hecht aber dann nicht Oste, sondern Posthausen.
Da habe ich ein na sagen wir mal "Privatgewässer".


----------



## DRU (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Posthausen, das hört sich super an und So hört sich auch erstmal gut an!
Dann kannste die CTS auch mal testen:q
Willst DU mich abholen oder soll ich mir ne Karre organisieren?


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würd Dich abholen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> @Det: Apropos, diesbezügl. hatte ich Dir gestern ne E-Mail geschickt - ist die angekommen? |kopfkrat


Nö, nix da #c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich mache doch bei einer High-End-Luxusspinnrute keine Kompromisse, weil ich da eine Schlepppose ranhängen könnte. Wenn ich mit der Fliege fischen will, dann nehme ich ne Sage.


Dafür extra ne Sage anschaffen wird aber teuer - teurer! :q

Es ist eher eine Sache, die mir bei nicht-ganz-3m und der Rute überhaupt so in den Sinn kommt, beim genauer drüber nachdenken, hatte gerade ne gute Stunde Zeit im Auto.

Also für mich muss der Blank eine erste Arbeitsaktion bei nahe B-Aktion haben, sprich (möglichst) genau die Hälfte des ST muss arbeiten beim Wurf und leichten Biegen.
Ist es das nicht, mag ich Ruten eigentlich nicht. C-Aktionsruten und nahe bei habe ich zuhauf, das sind aber weder Weitenjäger noch haben die Anschlagspunch noch machen die mir Spaß, alles lahm.
Und A-Aktion ist auch vom Feeling her blöd, der XST1264 ist ja so ein extremer, vorne 30-40cm sehr weich und dann richtig hart werden, fast wie der 45er VHF-Blank daneben. Der aber eher 70-80cm arbeiten läßt und daher nahe an einer B-Aktion ist. Für ne A-Aktion habe ich eine SeriesOne 8-32g, die mir mit ihrer "Stummelwackelspitze" aber gar nicht gefällt, und Forellen versägt. 

Also - B-Action sollte für mich sein, dann sind mir auch 9'6" recht, vor allem ist über die kürzere Länge der Blank voraussichtlich straffer, und für die fehlenden 5-7cm bekommt der Blank notfalls einen "Einlauf"! :m

[Nachtrag:]


sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe CH vorhin leider nicht erreicht, aber ich hoffe mir morgen die kleine CTS, die Wizard und die VT nochmal anschauen zu können.


Schaust Du Dir die 9ft 5-30g an, das wäre schon gut! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich glaube gar nicht, daß sone Rute so brandteuer wird, wenn man auf Schickimicki verzichten kann, sollte das für 300 Taler gehen.


Wieso denn immer noch soviel Luxus?  



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ist aber auch schon ne Stange Geld...


richtig!

Bei Selbstbau liegste doch locker bei Blank+50EUR, wenn wirklich ohne Schickimicki.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Deine war gerade schon längst da, hab nur noch nicht gleich geantwortet, aber sogar schon aus dem Spam-Ordner gefischt.


----------



## Pikepauly (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Klar bei Selbstbau geht das für unter 200 wenn der Blankpreis so ist wie gedacht.


----------



## drehteufel (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Habe grad mit CH telefoniert, die Neue soll recht schick aussehen...bin schon echt gespannt auf das gute Stück...|rolleyes


----------



## DRU (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gerrit check your mails,... Du holst mich ab:g#6


----------



## Case (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry dass ich hier so reinplatze.

Ich hab' die für meine Bedürfnisse ideale Spinnrute schon gefunden.
Es ist eine Sportex Turbo Carat in 2,4 Meter.

Nun konnte ich eine zweite, fast Neue, erwerben und die möchte ich gerne etwas modifiziert haben. 

Ich hätte gern das Handteil und Rollenhalter um 5 - 7 cm nach hinten versetzt. 

Gibt's jemand der solche Veränderungen durchführt, oder kann ich das evt. selbst machen.? ( da wäre ein bebildeter link nicht schlecht. )

Case


----------



## taxel (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo case,

kuck mal hier: Rutenbauforum. Aber Vorsicht: Es besteht Suchtgefahr.

Sonst dürfte dir den Umbau jeder Rutenbauer machen. Google einfach mal. CMW ist der größte. Andere sind aber genau so gut. Vielleicht findest du einen Hobbybauer in deiner Nähe. Für den sollte das auch kein Problem sein.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## drehteufel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So, da ist meine CTS EST 9', WG 45-90g:


----------



## drehteufel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Und noch drei Bilder:










Rolle ist eine Certate 3000, Rutengewicht 250g, Untergriff 33cm, deshalb etwas mehr Bleigewicht. Rute ist top ausbalanciert und wirkt viel leichter, als sie tätsächlich ist.


----------



## drehteufel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hmm, kann ich Dir gar nicht sagen, ob da was gefeilt wurde. Rollenhalter ist ein 17er.


----------



## Slotti (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Endlich ist sie da !! 

Hab mir gedacht das sie auch schwerer ausfallen wird als die vorher angegeben 200gr besonders mit dem kurzen Untergriff 

Meine alte lag etwa bei ~200gr. und da war mit der Balance schon bischen geknausert , 35cm Untergriff kurzer Vorgriff und Kontergewicht im Blank, die war dann mit einer 3000er ARC genau am Winding Check in der Balance also für Rollenfußgreifer auch noch minimal kopflastig. Mit ner 3000er Daiwa hats aber gepaßt.

Ist auch wurscht wie du selbst gesagt hast fühlt sich eine ausbalancierte Rute meist leichter an als sie tatsächlich ist, das wolltest du vor 2 Wochen noch nicht so recht glauben 

Viel Spass mit dem neuen Stock !!

@ Spezi der Knubbel ist ziemlich sicher zurechtgeschnitten und geschliffen , so klein gibts die meines wissens nicht fertig zu kaufen, ist aber kein großes Problem das anzupassen , habs getestet 

|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nette Rute. Ich durfte meine CTS am Samstag einweihen, wobei mir quasi beim ersten Wurf ein 65er Zander drauf gegangen ist. Lustig, gleich entjungfert.


----------



## drehteufel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Nette Rute. Ich durfte meine CTS am Samstag einweihen, wobei mir quasi beim ersten Wurf ein 65er Zander drauf gegangen ist. Lustig, gleich entjungfert.


 
Woher hast Du Deine Rute?


----------



## drehteufel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ist auch wurscht wie du selbst gesagt hast fühlt sich eine ausbalancierte Rute meist leichter an als sie tatsächlich ist, das wolltest du vor 2 Wochen noch nicht so recht glauben


 
Genau, ich muss mich wohl von meiner Vorstellung einer top ausbalancierten Rute in diesem WG-Spektrum mit 180g Gesamtgewicht verabschieden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich durfte meine topaufgebaute Rute von einem netten Boardi erwerben. Ich kann nur sagen, dass der Blank wirklich erstaunlich ist. Man schlägt manchmal an, weil man plötzlich Dinge unter Wasser spürt... unglaublich.


----------



## drehteufel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Man schlägt manchmal an, weil man plötzlich Dinge unter Wasser spürt... unglaublich.


 
Vielleicht sollte ich doch unbedingt morgen schonmal fischen gehen, kann immer noch nicht so recht glauben, dass es so etwas gibt...und genau das habe ich gesucht.


----------



## fluefiske (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schönes Rütchen.Der Vorgriff wurde sicher passend gedreht.
Ist schon eine verzwickte Sache mit den Hebelgesetzen.Zwei Ruten mit gleichem Gewicht können ganz unterschiedlich in der Hand liegen,weil die Spitzen unterschiedlich schwer sind.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Slotti (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Genau, ich muss mich wohl von meiner Vorstellung einer top ausbalancierten Rute in diesem WG-Spektrum mit 180g Gesamtgewicht verabschieden.




Das geht schon!!! dazu mußt du aber nen 35cm Untergriff mit einem 11cm Vorgriff wählen und VOR der Rolle greifen, dann kommt das in etwa hin!!

|wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich durfte meine topaufgebaute Rute von einem netten Boardi erwerben. Ich kann nur sagen, dass der Blank wirklich erstaunlich ist. Man schlägt manchmal an, weil man plötzlich Dinge unter Wasser spürt... unglaublich.


 

Welche Schnur hast du dran?


----------



## drehteufel (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Schönes Rütchen.Der Vorgriff wurde sicher passend gedreht.
> Ist schon eine verzwickte Sache mit den Hebelgesetzen.Zwei Ruten mit gleichem Gewicht können ganz unterschiedlich in der Hand liegen,weil die Spitzen unterschiedlich schwer sind.
> 
> Gruß Erich


 
Spitze wiegt 33 Gramm, der Rest geht fürs Handteil drauf.


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Welche Schnur hast du dran?



Weiß ich nicht genau. Eine 10Lbs PP oder TF. Vielleicht auch 15 Lbs? Nee, ich glaube 10.|wavey:


----------



## NoSaint (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

bei mir gehts auch in Runde 2, mein vater fand die CTS ziemlich chick, weshalb ich ihm eine 2. aufbaue, ein teil der Bestellung ist schon angekommen und den Kork hab ich schon bearbeitet, hier ein Bild davon, das vordere Stück Kork, was vor den Rollenhalter kommt, ist etwas über 4cm lang (war vorher 6cm lang) dank dem "Bohrmaschienen-Schleife-Trick" ist es auch schön gleichmäßig geworden. der andere Teil der Bestellung dürfte gegen Wochenende da sein...

ach ja, Bilder von der ersten CTS muss ich auch bald mal einstellen, allerdings braucht mein Dad aktuell die Kamera recht viel und drum liegt die dauernd in seinem Büro |uhoh: Ach ja, die fertige CTS wiegt 185g und ist mit der fireblood 4000 gut ausbalanciert, allerdings ist der hintere griff(inkl Abschlussknauf) auch 35cm lang, also etwas mehr als anfangs gewollt, aber stören tuts nich...


----------



## Slotti (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Habe gerade News von der CTS-Front erhalten 

ab Mitte bis Ende Februar 09 gibts die CTS EST 9 Fuß 30-60 und 45-90 bei J.H. auch in einem dunklen grün. #6

Gut das ich mit meiner neuen noch nicht angefangen habe, da werde ich wohl solange warten und den Blank in einen grünen tauschen.

|wavey:


----------



## NoSaint (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist schon chick, aber ich hab ja meine grüne UBS


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch zur Neuen, drehteufel! #6



drehteufel schrieb:


> @DRU: Feines Ding, aber 286g???|bigeyes
> Habe eben gleich ganz entsetzt bei CH angerufen, er hat mir versichert, dass er meine ebenso top-ausbalanciert mit ~200g aufbaut. Gut, habe keine Edelstahl-Endkappe, muss ich aber auch nicht haben.
> Ich finde schon, dass man das Gesamtgewicht fühlt...





drehteufel schrieb:


> Rutengewicht 250g, Untergriff 33cm, deshalb etwas mehr Bleigewicht. Rute ist top ausbalanciert und wirkt viel leichter, als sie tätsächlich ist.





Die 30g mehr oder weniger würdest du auch nicht mehr merken. Was sind denn schon 30g für nen ausgewachsenen Mann... |supergri

Aber warum garantiert einem ein Rutenbauer solche Sachen und hält sie dann nicht ein, wenn dem Kundes das Gesamtgewicht eben wichtig ist... #d

Ich finde 250g für ne Rute mit der Power allerdings auch nicht zuviel. Man hat als Rollenfuß-Träger eben etwas das Nachsehen, da muß mehr Balancegewicht rein.


----------



## Denni_Lo (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich habe zwar nicht auf meine ~230 g (größtes Kontergewicht) bestanden aber die Rute Ohne Kontergewicht wiegt ca 150-160 g (Unschärfe einer Küchenwaage) habe Sie "leer" noch nicht an einer Laborwaage gewogen, folgt aber sicherlich 

Mit einer 320 g schweren Rolle (vorübergehende Lösung) ist das ganze echt top. Oke ist ne VHF da kan ich nicht mit den CTS Jungs mitreden 

Ich habe auf eine leichte Rute mit schlichtem Aufbau bestanden und JH hat mich in keinster Weise enttäuscht, er hat seinen Job richtig gut gemacht, dafür bin ich ihm sehr dankbar.


----------



## drehteufel (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Neuen, drehteufel! #6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass ich gerne quasi aus dem Handgelenk jigge, deswegen auch der kurze Untergriff. Da macht sich das hohe Kontergewicht am Ende negativ bemerkbar, weil die Jig-Impulse eben nicht mehr so spritzig rüberkommen, sondern irgendwie gedämpft werden und irgendwie "rund" wirken. So vom reinen Gefühl her wirkt das irgendwie schwerfällig.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@drehteufel
Deine Wahrnehmung ist sicher nicht verkehrt, sondern entspricht dem was ein zu schweres Kontergewicht am Rutenende bewirkt. 
Da hilft nur Verringerung ...

@all: Dieser Faktor spielt übrigens in einer ganz anderen Liga als das Gesamtgewicht, dort zählen einige Gramm nicht so wesenlich. Aber gerade das Gewicht des ST und das Balancezusatzgewicht entscheiden extrem über das Rutenfeeling.



Slotti schrieb:


> Das geht schon!!! dazu mußt du aber nen 35cm Untergriff mit einem 11cm Vorgriff wählen und VOR der Rolle greifen, dann kommt das in etwa hin!!


Genau, Du schreibst es!


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ganz einfach, dass ich gerne quasi aus dem Handgelenk jigge, deswegen auch der kurze Untergriff. Da macht sich das hohe Kontergewicht am Ende negativ bemerkbar, weil die Jig-Impulse eben nicht mehr so spritzig rüberkommen, sondern irgendwie gedämpft werden und irgendwie "rund" wirken. So vom reinen Gefühl her wirkt das irgendwie schwerfällig.





AngelDet schrieb:


> @drehteufel
> Deine Wahrnehmung ist sicher nicht verkehrt, sondern entspricht dem was ein zu schweres Kontergewicht am Rutenende bewirkt.



Wenn man darauf sehr großen Wert legt, also leichtes ST, dadurch weniger Kontergewicht am Ende erforderlich für ne gute Balance - dann wäre die SIII eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kai, kannst Du das ST der Deinen mal wiegen, und samt Ringauflistung einstellen?


----------



## Slotti (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das mit den kurzen Griffaufbauten (teilweise deutlich unter 35cm) ist sowieso so eine Sache die sich mir nicht wirklich erschließt. Klar ist Geschmacksache aber irgendwie beißt sich das doch wenn ich sage ich will einen kompakten handlichen Griff um viel aus dem Handgelenk zu arbeiten , das was ich bei einer 9 Fuß Rute hinten in Form von kurzem Griff wegnehme muß ich doch vorne wieder mehr bewegen weil der ganze Aufbau vor dem dann auch meist Knubbelvorgriff dementsprechend länger und unhandlicher wird, warum bei sowas nicht gleich einen 8 oder 8,6 Fuß Blank nehmen der vom Konzept zu sowas einfach viel besser paßt.

Wie Kai schon gesagt hat die SS-Ruten fand ich was die reine Balance des nackten Blanks betrifft dahingehend noch am besten geeignet.

#h


----------



## Slotti (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ja schon verständlich und die persönliche Griffgestaltung in allen ehren aber irgendwo sollte diese auch ein wenig dem Blankkonzept anpassen, zb. die VHF haben am Handteil diese gewebte Matte, wenn man diese als Anhaltspunkt nimmt wird die Rute auch nicht kopflastig werden. (Abschluß Vorgriff mit Beginn der Matte)
Das wird irgendwann nämlich ein Faß ohne Boden was man beim Griff an persönlichem Feeling gewinnt , verliert man oft sonstwo ohne sich darüber im klaren zu sein.

Das ist wirklich toll am selbstbau man kann solange hin und herschieben und probieren bis man eine saubere Lösung hat.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Kai, kannst Du das ST der Deinen mal wiegen, und samt Ringauflistung einstellen?



Das ST wiegt 22g. Meine Rute ist 5+1 Fuji T-LSVG beringt, Startring is n 25iger, Rest weiss ich nich, muss ich nachgucken.

Meine SIII ist nur 2,60m - aber das ST ist das volle 9'-ST, also länger als das HT.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

22g inclusive 4+1 LVSG-Beringung ist wirklich sehr wenig! #6
allerdings eben T-Ringe = Titaniumrahmen? Das bringt nochmal ein bischen Einsparung.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> 22g inclusive 4+1 LVSG-Beringung ist wirklich sehr wenig! #6
> allerdings eben T-Ringe = Titaniumrahmen? Das bringt nochmal ein bischen Einsparung.



Ja, am ST sitzen 4 Ringe + Leitring, sind Titanrahmen.

Der Drehpunkt sitzt direkt am vorderen Ende vom RH, für mich optimal (war auch so bestellt).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Muss ich Deinen SSIII Aufbau (by C.W.) mal kräftig für loben #6, wo der sonst sowenig Zuspruch gekriegt hat! :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Muss ich Deinen SSIII Aufbau (by C.W.) mal kräftig für loben #6, wo der sonst sowenig Zuspruch gekriegt hat! :m



Hat eben alles seine Fürs und Wieders.


----------



## DRU (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Drehteufel, wilkommen im Club:q

Mir fällt das Gewicht beim fischen überhaupt nicht auf:g


Entjungfern konnt ich sie auch schon, zwar nicht auf der Art und Weise, wie ich es mit vorgestellt habe, aber immerhin! Fisch ist Fisch

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Ulli, dass es gleich so schnell geklappt hat:q. Ich denke, dass Mark sie schon gut eingeweiht hatte, somit wars ja nichts fremdes für den feinen Stock!


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Helft mir mal, was soll ich denn nun nehmen: VHF 45 oder die SSIII mit 60g? Oder doch CTS? Nach dem Lesen dieses Troets bin ich so schlau wie vorher.

Habe die VHF75 lange Zeit gefischt und bin gut mit ihr zurecht gekommen. Jetzt suche ich etwas leichteres, so dass der Durchschnittszander um 50-55cm a bisserl mehr spass macht; groessere Zander sollen natuerlich auch gehen, Hechte sind rar. Koeder sind Gufis + Twister bis 10cm und max 15g Koepfe.

Habe da wg meiner Erfahrung mit der VHF 75 zuerst an die 45er VHF gedacht; hatte nie Bruchprobleme, aber der Makel des erhoehten Bruchrisikos liegt zumindest gedanklich bei mir ueber der VHF... da hatte ich mich mit dem Gedanken an die SSIII angefreundet. jetzt lese ich hier von der CTS... was ist denn nun die optimale Gufi-Rute fuer meine Zwecke??? Kann leider nicht zum begrabbeln bei CMW vorbeifahren, das waeren so rund 700km - einfache Strecke (=140 Euro nur Spritkosten zum Angucken|kopfkrat)


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Helft mir mal, was soll ich denn nun nehmen: VHF 45 oder die SSIII mit 60g? Oder doch CTS? Nach dem Lesen dieses Troets bin ich so schlau wie vorher.


Meinst du das jetzt ernst? Ich sag doch keinem was er sich kaufen soll.



> Habe die VHF75 lange Zeit gefischt und bin gut mit ihr zurecht gekommen. Jetzt suche ich etwas leichteres, so dass der Durchschnittszander um 50-55cm a bisserl mehr spass macht; groessere Zander sollen natuerlich auch gehen, Hechte sind rar. Koeder sind Gufis + Twister bis 10cm und max 15g Koepfe.


Dafür wären 30iger VHF und SSIII perfekt geeignet, zu der 30-60g CTS EST kann ich nix sagen, da ich die noch nie gesehen habe.
Die 45iger VHF und die 90iger CTS sind eine Klasse kräftiger.



> Habe da wg meiner Erfahrung mit der VHF 75 zuerst an die 45er VHF gedacht; hatte nie Bruchprobleme, aber der Makel des erhoehten Bruchrisikos liegt zumindest gedanklich bei mir ueber der VHF... da hatte ich mich mit dem Gedanken an die SSIII angefreundet. jetzt lese ich hier von der CTS... was ist denn nun die optimale Gufi-Rute fuer meine Zwecke???


Das kann dir wirklich ernsthaft und gut begründet keiner sagen, weil es eben auch unterschiede gibt im Rutenfeeling.

Die Bruchproblematik soll bei den VHF-Blanks lt. C. W. nicht mehr bestehen.

30iger VHF und 60g SIII sind recht ähnlich, spielen in der gleichen Liga. 
Die SIII ist nun nicht unwesentlich teurer. Sie hat auf jeden Fall den Vorteil der besseren Balance, weil die Spitze sehr leicht ist. Ein Aufbau mit rel. kurzen Griffen ist damit wohl besser möglich (weniger Kontergewicht). Von der Aktion her geben die sich nicht sehr viel - Geschmacksfrage. Beide sind top geeignet.


LG, WW


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schönes Posting von WW! #6

Ich nehme zu diesem Zweck die VHF 30 und bin sehr zufrieden, zu den anderen genannten Ruten kann ich mich nicht wirklich äußern da ich sie noch nicht gefischt habe, und von einmal in die Hand nehmen keine Kaufempfehlung geben möchte!

Die Bruchproblematik konnte ich bei den VHF noch nicht selber feststellen, aber inzwischen soll da ja noch was nachgebessert worden sein.|kopfkrat


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Meine 75er ist auch nicht gebrochen, trotzdem ist mir fuer eine Rute dieser preisklasse einfach zuviel Diskussion dazu vorhanden.... Leider hat sich "Wo viel Rauch ist, ist meistens auch ein Feuer" zu oft bewahrheitet... von daher habe ich den Kreis der kandidaten erweitert.


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die CTS hat ne ganz andere Aktion als SSIII und VHF.

ich denke, da ist schon einiges an brauchbarer Information hier im Thread.

Würd sie insgesamt einfach als geschmeidiger bezeichnen, geht auch weiter rein - is schon n schönes Teil.


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mit der CTS kann man meiner bescheidener Meinung nach eine ziemlich große Bandbreite von größeren Ködern fischen. Sie hat zwar beim Gufieren eine tolle Figur gemacht, aber ich kann mir an ihr auch wunderbar größere Wobbler, Spinner oder sogar Pilker vorstellen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Für mich gibt's sowieso keine richtige "Gummirute" (ich oute mich jetzt.) :q

gerade bei Wobblern ist die Vielfalt an völlig unterschiedl. Modellen riesig. Wenn man nun nen harten, brettigen Stock hat, dann gehen eben etwas größere Wobbler oder Tiefläufer besser. Ich fische an der SIII auch gerne Spinnerbaits, find die Rute gut dafür geeignet, da sie dem Druck gut standhält und sich nicht biegt wie im Drill. Meine kleine Rolle ächzt da manchmal etwas unter dem massiven Druck, aber bisher hat sie das schadlos weggesteckt.

Also n 10cm Lakewalker Deep ist wie für die Rute gemacht, den kann man richtig durchpowern und sogar mal nen Schlag verpassen.


----------



## Slotti (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Raubfisch-Fan

rein Interessehalber welche Ködergewichte hast du so an deiner VHF 75 gr. gefischt?

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe scheidet die VHF 45 schonmal aus?

Wenn dir die Aktion der VHf liegt und du eventuell auf kurze Griffaufbauten und eine auch damit leichte Rute wert legst bist du in der Spin System Familie gut aufgehoben.

Die CTS ist durchgängiger von der Aktion und auch universeller was zb. das Wobblen anbelangt, trotzdem läßt sich mit der Rute auch sehr gut gufieren, sie vermittelt ein gutes Ködergefühl.

Stellt sich nur die Frage nach dem richtigen WG

Die CTS 45-90 entspricht in etwa der VHF 45gr.

Die SSIII 5-60 ist ähnlich wie die blaue VHF 5-30 , dort dürfte sich auch die CTS 30-60 einordnen.

Was den Drillspass angeht dürfte meiner Meinung die CTS vorne liegen.


Aber wie Wickedwalleye schon geschrieben hat, eine Kaufentscheidung kann dir hier niemand abnehmen.

|wavey:


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vorallem bei der SIII - das Ding ist so teuer, daß man schon fast ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommt, wenn man sie jemandem empfiehlt. :q

Das ist wie "welche Spinnrolle solch ich kaufen?" - "Hol Dir ne Stella!"


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Slotti: An meiner 75er VHF habe ich meist Gufis mit 12-15cm in der Regel mit bis zu 20g, machmal auch bis zu 25g Koepfe gefischt.

Die 45er VHF ist nicht ganz weg vom fenster, ich mochte die 75er halt. Die 75er hat bei mir ohne Probleme ueberlebt, jetzt frag ich mich halt, da das Glueck war oder nicht.

@WW: Die SSIII ist so ca 80 Oecken teurer als ne VHF, an denen sollte es bei der Summe dann auch nicht scheitern.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das ist wie "welche Spinnrolle solch ich kaufen?" - "Hol Dir ne Stella!"



Um noch etwas oel ins feuer zu giessen: im high-end-rollen-diskussions-troet bekommt man gerade den Eindruck, dass einem die Stellas regelmaessig um die Ohren fliegen |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das Feuer ist schon gelöscht. Meine Schimpanskistelladerivate tun seit Jahr und Tag ihren schweren Dienst. Ganz ehrlich, ich möchte im nächsten Leben nicht als Spinnrolle von mir wiedergeboren werden.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich möchte im nächsten Leben nicht als Spinnrolle von mir wiedergeboren werden.



Das ist doch mal ne Belastungsaussage! #6

Ich aber auch nicht bei mir, das ist kein lustiges Leben... :vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenig Pflege, viel Salz, blinkern, pilken und gufieren, wenn dass eine Rolle mehr als 24 Monate mit macht, dann würde ich sie als gut bezeichnen.

ABER!!! Falscher Thread...


----------



## DRU (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Raubfischfan: Ich weiss ja nicht wie sehr es bei Dir eilt. Momentan gibt es hier noch niemanden, der die 30 bis 60iger CTS am Wasser hatte. 
Da Dir der Spaß-Drill-Faktor bei Dir eine große spielt ist die CTS Familie auf jeden Fall sehr interessant und wenn ich richtig informiert bin, kann Slotti uns wohl in absehbarer Zeit was zu der 30 bis 60iger CTS sagen:q. Wenn Du wirklich höchsten 3"-4" Gufis mit max 14 Gramm Köpfen benutzen möchtest, könnte das ein idealer Taktstock dafür werden.


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Obwohl natürlich (außer mir :g) noch keiner hier (man verzeihe mir wenn ich irre) mit der SIII gedrillt hat und ich hab wiederum noch nie mit der CTS gedrillt, also wir bewegen uns hier alle noch auf sehr dünnem Eis.

Die SIII ging eigentlich schon erstaunlich gut ab bei nem 30er Barsch und 50iger Zander im Fließgewässer, mehr als erwartet, aber nicht weit ins Rückgrat.

Vorschlag: Hol dir mal die 60iger CTS und schreib nen schönen Bericht! :m


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wirklich eilen tut es nicht... zum einen wollte ich mich zu weihnachten ein wenig selbst beschenken, zum anderen habe ich eine 3000 Stella FB ohne passende Rute dazu momentan zu hause rumliegen... Die wuerd schon gut an so ein Ruetchen passen und weil ich schon soooooo lange (in der Zeitrechnung meiner Frau hab ich mir ueber einen Zeitraum von mindestens 4paar Schuhen und 2 paar Stiefeln nichts gegoennt) groesseres gekauft hab... ihr wisst schon, ich brauch einfach mal wieder ein neues Spielzeug, das alte spielzeug ist langweilig geworden


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

In welcher Preisregion liegt die CTS 30-60 denn aufgebaut so ca.? Ich meine mit vernuenftigem Korkgriff, Fuji-DPS Rollenhalter und vernuenftigen Ringen (muss nicht Gold-Cermet sein), aber kein Blattgoldbelag, keine 12V-Steckdose, auch kein eingebautes Autoradio mit 10fach CD Wechsler und so..


----------



## DRU (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Je nach Rutenbauer, aber mit ca 3 Scheinen bist Du dabei :g


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

na gut, das nimmt sich dann nichts mit der vhf, und die beiden liegen ein gutes stueck unter der SSIII


----------



## Slotti (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

SSII-III €189
VHF 15-45 €139,-
CTS 30-60 € 119,-
CTS 45-90 € 129,-

zzgl. deinem individuellen Aufbau , der bleibt denke ich bei jeder Rute gleich.


----------



## VR6-Bert (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

also ich hab auch ne spin system 3 allerdings bis 95gramm. war aber erst ein mal damit los und hab noch nix gefangen. die gummis lassen sich super damit zupfen.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ich nochmal... wie ist denn das Koedergefuehl bei einer CTS? Spuert das Beruehren des Grunds und den Biss genau so gut wie bei der VHF?


----------



## DRU (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Habe die VHF von PikePauly nur recht kurz gefischt, jedoch sind wir uns eigentlich einig, dass alle Ruten sich da auf einem recht hohen Niveau bewegen, sicherlich gibt es Unterschiede, aber diese fallen subjektiv auch wieder ganz anders aus. In meinen Augen sind die Unterschiede im Ködergefühl und des erfühlens der Grundbeschaffenheit zwischen der CTS, VHF oder SS III beim Gummifischen nicht als signifikant zu bezeichenen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nur mal so als Wasserstandsmeldung. CTS zweimal gefischt - zweimal gedrillt. Tip top.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dru hat Recht.

Obwohl die 3 alle sehr unterschiedlich sind, sind sie alle sehr gut geeignet.
Den Nachteil der VHF sehe ich im Only-Jigging.
Die anderen kann man auch ganz normal als Spinnrute hernehmen.


----------



## Slotti (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

na denn mal Petri #6

ich kenne die Räuber zurzeit nur von Fotos.... morgen gehts wieder los zum abschneidern.


----------



## Slotti (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Das spar ich mir und fahr morgen leiber mit Stefan in nen Tackleshop |supergri



ich hab mir für sowas vorerst mal die rote Karte gegeben, in letzter Zeit hat sich einiges angesammelt 

viel Spass beim stöbern 

|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich will mir da ein paar Anregungen für den Selbstbau holen - Japan-Design at its Best, mal sehen was die für Anregungen haben, die Matagi dann liefern soll... #6


----------



## DRU (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> .... morgen gehts wieder los zum abschneidern.



Klarer Fall, Du brauchst wieder ganz schnell ne CTS, denn Du bist doch unser CTSlotti#6


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Stefan

Nun sag nicht, daß Du im Moment keine CTS fischt??

Ich muss gerade grinsen.


----------



## Slotti (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bin gerade dabei meine VT komplett frisch zu machen  die wird am wochenende aber fertig werden so das es nächste woche dann an die 30-60er CTS gehen wird  Bei der 45-90 bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich nicht doch auf den grünen Blank warten soll


----------



## DRU (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Bei der 45-90 bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich nicht doch auf den grünen Blank warten soll




Würd ich persönlich von der Schonzeit abhängig machen und je nachdem wie häufig Du noch in etwa los ziehen wirst. Vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt ein bisschen zu warten, denn verstauben soll die schöne VT ja nun auch nicht und sobald Du wieder die CTS hast, na dann würds mich nicht wundern wenn die den Stempel Vitrine bzw Sammlung bekommt.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde warten.
Fischt die paar mal im Winter die anderen Ruten und wartest auf die Grüne.


----------



## Slotti (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die VT will ich wohl verbimmeln sofern sie jemand haben will. 

Bis Februar ist ja noch ne ecke und ich brauch Stoff zum bauen |rolleyes So nen grünen Blank könnt man ja auch immer mal als Reserve brauchen...... schluß aus rote Karte :vik:


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die VT verbimmeln??
Never!!


----------



## Slotti (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hehe

die wird auch wirklich schön , probiere gerade die Zierwicklungen mit einem Garnfaden abstand dazwischen und das innerhalb einer Wicklung, wie zb bei DRU`s Rute, ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine 

Wenn sie fertig ist kann ich mich warscheinlich eh nicht mehr davon trennen, stecken auch etliche Stunden drin, die Rute ist jetzt graphite schwarz klar-lackiert , nix mehr rot :q

#h


----------



## drehteufel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

War heute mit meiner 45-90er fischen und mein Kurzfazit lautet: Für meinen Geschmack und meine Köder eine Klasse zu stark. #c
Aufladung beim Wurf mit Kopyto 10cm und Bleiköpfen bis 14g eher mäßig, bei 18g schon gut, bei 21g am besten.
Da 18 und 21g zwar zum Einsatz kommen, jedoch hauptsächlich 14 und auch 10g, ist mir das Ganze dafür oversized...
Sehr glückliche Umstände erlauben es jedoch, dass ich mir eine 30-60er aufbauen lassen kann, welche quasi schon in Arbeit ist.


----------



## Slotti (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Aufladung beim Wurf mit Kopyto 10cm und Bleiköpfen bis 14g eher mäßig, bei 18g schon gut, bei 21g am besten.



für mich völlig unverständlich, die Rute lädt sich mit 4 Zoll Kopyto und 10-14 gr. Bleikopf einwandfrei auf und ermöglicht weite Würfe.

Einerseits willst du eine straffe Gummirute andererseits wohl die Aufladung  deiner alten Fox Rute #c irgendwas paßt da nicht zusammen.


----------



## drehteufel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Angelkiste schrieb:


> @drehteufel...
> was ist dein Zielfisch???
> Falls es der Zander ist, verstehe ich die Gummigröße nicht...finde da 13-15er Gummis als Action oder No action irgendwie besser...Geschmackssache, die oftmals vom Vertrauen berherrscht wird... ;-)
> Falls du überlegst, sie wieder abzustoßen...kannste mir gerne eine PN schicken....
> ...


 
Zielfisch ist der Zander. Ich habe übrigens alle Zander mit höchstens 4"-Kopytos gefangen, einige sogar mit noch kleineren.
Die Rute wird nicht abgestoßen.


----------



## drehteufel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> für mich völlig unverständlich, die Rute lädt sich mit 4 Zoll Kopyto und 10-14 gr. Bleikopf einwandfrei auf und ermöglicht weite Würfe.
> 
> Einerseits willst du eine straffe Gummirute andererseits wohl die Aufladung deiner alten Fox Rute #c irgendwas paßt da nicht zusammen.


 
Dann mache ich wohl irgendwas falsch...sorry.#c
Für mich darf es gern eine Klasse leichter sein.


----------



## DRU (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So ist das mit den Geschmäckern. Ich find ja nach wie vor, dass sich selbst 3" Gufis erstaunlich gut mit 10 Gramm werfen lassen und selbst mit 7 Gramm ist immer noch ne akzeptable Wurfweite drinne!


----------



## drehteufel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> So ist das mit den Geschmäckern. Ich find ja nach wie vor, dass sich selbst 3" Gufis erstaunlich gut mit 10 Gramm werfen lassen und selbst mit 7 Gramm ist immer noch ne akzeptable Wurfweite drinne!


 
Wenigstens machst Du mich nicht nieder...merci. #6 
Aber irgendwie musste erst dieser "Test" folgen, damit ich mir ein Bild machen konnte.
Ich persönlich finde die Erkenntnis, dass die Rute für mich etwas zu heavy ist, auch gar nicht weiter schlimm. So ist es halt manchmal...


----------



## Slotti (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

nee will dich nicht niedermachen, du magst es wohl halt etwas weicher 

Du schreibst halt das sie sich eher mäßig auflädt und das stimmt für meine Begriffe so einfach nicht.

Ist halt so (hast du ja selbst festgestell) das die CTS was steifigkeit bzw WG angeht auf dem Niveau der VHF 45 liegt. Kopytos von 4 Zoll und 10-14 gr. Köpfen passen perfekt in das Arbeitsgebiet der VHF 45 und auch der CTS 45-90 wobei sich die CTS dort sicher noch nen tacken besser auflädt als zb die VHF.

Dann haste jetzt bald 2 CTS? da wird wohl nix mehr schiefgehen.

Was ich viel spannender finde, wie fandest du das Ködergefühl? was gespürt?


----------



## drehteufel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> nee will dich nicht niedermachen, du magst es wohl halt etwas weicher
> 
> Du schreibst halt das sie sich eher mäßig auflädt und das stimmt für meine Begriffe so einfach nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Das Ködergefühl ist sehr gut, endlich konnte ich mal das berühmt-berüchtigte Schwanzwedeln des Kopytos beim Anjiggen spüren.
Es gibt genug Leute, die so'n 10er Kopyto mit der VHF 5-30 fischen und diese dafür optimal finden...


----------



## DRU (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Leute, die so'n 10er Kopyto mit der VHF 5-30 fischen und diese dafür optimal finden...




Ohne nie normale 30iger in der Hand gehabt zu haben, ich denke die nehmen sich nicht wirklich viel.


----------



## drehteufel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Ohne nie normale 30iger in der Hand gehabt zu haben, ich denke die nehmen sich nicht wirklich viel.


 
Aber das kleine Quentchen nach unten denke ich schon.


----------



## scemler (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist die VHF-75 eigentlich auch für die kleinen Kopytos mit 6cm Länge noch geeignet von Wurfverhalten her?


----------



## DRU (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> Ist die VHF-75 eigentlich auch für die kleinen Kopytos mit 6cm Länge noch geeignet von Wurfverhalten her?



Meinst Du das ernst?


----------



## drehteufel (13. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> Ist die VHF-75 eigentlich auch für die kleinen Kopytos mit 6cm Länge noch geeignet von Wurfverhalten her?


 
Wenn ein 40g-Kopf dran ist, dann sicherlich. 
Nein, im Ernst, meiner Meinung nach dafür eindeutig NEIN.


----------



## Tisie (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Slotti,



Slotti schrieb:


> ... probiere gerade die Zierwicklungen mit einem Garnfaden abstand dazwischen und das innerhalb einer Wicklung


meinst Du sowas (siehe Anhang)? Ist ganz einfach 

@Marco:



drehteufel schrieb:


> War heute mit meiner 45-90er fischen und mein Kurzfazit lautet: Für meinen Geschmack und meine Köder eine Klasse zu stark. #c


Das hatte sich ja schon ein bißchen angedeutet  ... zieh Dein Ding durch - Du machst das Richtige #6 ... man kann eine Rute eben erst so richtig einschätzen, wenn man sie fischt. Dir muß sie gefallen und nur das zählt.

Viele Grüße, Matthias

--


----------



## Slotti (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Tisie 

Jupp, ist tatsächlich ziemlich easy, frage mich warum ich das nicht schonmal früher probiert habe, einzige schwierigkeit besteht darin den beginn und das Ende der Zierfadens möglichst auf dem gleichen Punkt zu haben.

#h


----------



## Tisie (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,



Slotti schrieb:


> einzige schwierigkeit besteht darin den beginn und das Ende der Zierfadens möglichst auf dem gleichen Punkt zu haben.


auch das ist nicht schwer: einfach das Ende des Fadens bei der letzten Windung etwas über die Stelle wo der Zierfaden beginnt hinaus wickeln und festlegen, ein paar Windungen zur Fixierung über das Ende des Zierfadens rüberlegen und dann den Zierfaden vorsichtig zurückziehen, bis es genau paßt. Dann nochmal schön straff ziehen, die Windungen zusammenschieben, den Rest des Zierfadens abschneiden und die Wicklung abschließen.

Viel Erfolg, Matthias


----------



## bennyhill (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

An die Harrison Spezialisten.
Ich wüßte gerne ob die VHF 10 /45g in der Praktischen Anwendung härter oder weicher als die 9/ 45g ausfällt ?
Oft ist die lägere Ausfürung eines Blanks ein wenig weicher, das ist aber nicht immer so !. Wie sind eure praktischen Erfahrungen im Bezug auf die VHF 45 ? Bitte um reichlich Input.
Gruß bennyhill


----------



## drehteufel (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bin zwar kein Harrison-Spezialist, die VHF's fallen in der 10'-Version aber wohl alle weicher aus als ihre 9'-Familienmitglieder.


----------



## WickedWalleye (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> War heute mit meiner 45-90er fischen und mein Kurzfazit lautet: Für meinen Geschmack und meine Köder eine Klasse zu stark. #c



Das kann ich nachvollziehen, mir wäre sie auch ne Nummer zu heftig zum Flußzandern vom Ufer.

Die 45-90 wird bei mir ne schöne Bootsrute zum Flachwasserjiggen auf Dorsch und Köhler. :q


----------



## drehteufel (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das kann ich nachvollziehen, mir wäre sie auch ne Nummer zu heftig zum Flußzandern vom Ufer.
> 
> Die 45-90 wird bei mir ne schöne Bootsrute zum Flachwasserjiggen auf Dorsch und Köhler. :q


 
Dabei fische ich ausschließlich im Stillwasser. Kenne auch jemanden, der sich dafür eine CTS 15-45 aufbauen lässt.


----------



## Slotti (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ebenfalls habe ich das Rückgrat der Blanks mit angehängten 750g getestet, leider konnte ich davon keine Fotos machen. Trotzdem haben die VHF und die CTS 45-90g für mich dieselben Reserven, die Biegekurve ist auch sehr, sehr ähnlich. Die kleine CTS hat natürlich nicht ganz die Kraft, würde meiner Meinung nach aber immer noch vollkommen ausreichend sein, auch für kapitale Zander. Vom Wurfgewicht her sagen mir die beiden stärkeren Modell eher zu und hier ganz besonders die VHF, da die Rückmeldung kleinster Bewegungen bei ihr sensationell ist, bei der CTS immer noch sehr gut. Bei WG oberhalb 21g-Kopf scheint die CTS 45-90 etwas stärker zu sein. Da diese Köpfe aber eher selten ans Band kommen, heißt mein Favorit VHF 15-45.




Warum hast dich damals nicht schon gleich für den 30-60er entschieden? Irgendwie haste da ne Kehrtwende hingelegt. 

Am Wochenende fange ich die 30-60er auch mal an und schau mal das ich zwischen den Feiertagen damit ausgiebig ans Wasser komme.


----------



## Tisie (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Warum hast dich damals nicht schon gleich für den 30-60er entschieden? Irgendwie haste da ne Kehrtwende hingelegt.


Jetzt laß mal gut sein, Slotti!

Oder hast Du eine 100%ige Trefferquote bei der Blankauswahl? 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Warum hast dich damals nicht schon gleich für den 30-60er entschieden? Irgendwie haste da ne Kehrtwende hingelegt.
> 
> Am Wochenende fange ich die 30-60er auch mal an und schau mal das ich zwischen den Feiertagen damit ausgiebig ans Wasser komme.


 
Ne Kehrtwende? Sehe ich in keinster Weise so. Ich habe mich für die 45-90er entschieden, weil sie mir damals rein vom Blank her am geeignetsten erschien, was sich leider für mich persönlich nicht bestätigt hat.
Ne Kehrtwende wäre, wenn ich jetzt doch lieber eine VHF wollte...


----------



## Slotti (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Jetzt laß mal gut sein, Slotti!
> 
> Oder hast Du eine 100%ige Trefferquote bei der Blankauswahl?
> 
> Gruß, Matthias




Nope , anfangs sicher nicht , mitlerweile gehts etwas besser weil man die Blanks besser einschätzen kann  

Zeigt halt nur das wochenlanges Kopfzerbrechen , zig Fragen, Telefonate, Musterblanks, Musterruten kein probefischen ersetzen können und die ganze Sache manchmal nur noch schwerer macht. 

aber mit beiden Ruten ist drehteufel eigentlich bestens ausgestattet, das stillwasser Argument ist natürlich schon nachvollziehbar.

Edit : @ drehteufel , hast recht Kehrtwende ist das falsche Wort


----------



## drehteufel (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Zeigt halt nur das wochenlanges Kopfzerbrechen , zig Fragen, Telefonate, Musterblanks, Musterruten kein probefischen ersetzen können und die ganze Sache manchmal nur noch schwerer macht.


 
Genau richtig, aber es gab von Anfang an die unbedingte Empfehlung von einem Rutenbauer namens CH, der mich immer wieder auf die 30-60er lenken wollte, dies auch mit einiger Vehemenz tat und der sich später, eher widerwillig und mit einigen Fragezeichen seinerseits versehen, darauf "einließ", mir die 45-90 für das von mir angedachte Köderspektrum zu bauen. Da ich seine Bedenken (zu kräftig, eher eine Rute für größere Köder..., Boddenrute...) jedoch stets in den Wind schlug und auf meinem Wunsch beharrte, hat er mir sie letztlich gebaut. Resultat: Ich lag mit meiner Einschätzung falsch.|kopfkrat
Das nächste Mal werde ich erst den Rat des Rutenbauers einholen und dann evtl. seine Empfehlung zur Diskussion stellen, falls sie mich nicht schon voll überzeugt hat. Viele nützliche Statements, die hier von euch zu bekommen sind, können sicher nicht schaden.#6
Vielleicht sollte ich mich auch von dem Gedanken trennen, dass mir um jeden Preis etwas verkauft werden soll, egal ob es passt oder nicht. Soll ja zum Teil vorkommen. Vielleicht bilden Rutenbauer da eine löbliche Ausnahme.#c
Zumindest bei CH habe ich den Eindruck, dass er eben genau nicht nur um jeden Preis verkaufen will, sondern dass vielmehr das Augenmerk darauf gelegt wird, das passende Gerät für den jeweiligen Einsatzzweck zu finden. Gerade wenn man wie ich die gängigen Ruten nicht kennt und sie günstigstenfalls selbst gefischt hat, muss man dem Rutenbauer schon ein gutes Stück weit vertrauen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Die CTS 45-90 entspricht in etwa der VHF 45gr.



Wenn diese Aussage stimmt, wovon ich jetzt mangels eigener Erfahrung einfach mal ausgehe, ist das nie und nimmer eine Boddenrute, dafür ist mir die 75er VHF schon zu schwach (bei den Gummis >15cm). |kopfkrat


----------



## Slotti (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Demnach würde mir die CH-Empfehlung wohl wiederum nicht passen ... große Köder, Boddenrute und CTS 45-90 ??? Also ich weiß nicht ...
> anyway ...



#6

|sagnix


----------



## DRU (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das spiegelt doch einfach nur wieder was wir schon oft hatten. --> Keiner fischt gleich und das subjetive Empfinden differiert halt enorm! 
Was dem Einem schon zu weich ist, findet der Andere grade noch suboptimal|uhoh:

@ drehteufel: für das Fischen in den tieferen gestauten Gewässern bist Du mit der reellen 30 bis 70iger CTS bestens eingedeckt, oder????


----------



## tincatinca (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo, 
passt zwar nicht zu 100%, aber hier sind die richtigen Leute, die helfen könnten.
Es geht um Sage Spinnruten.
Hier der Link:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143202


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



bennyhill schrieb:


> An die Harrison Spezialisten.
> Ich wüßte gerne ob die VHF 10 /45g in der Praktischen Anwendung härter oder weicher als die 9/ 45g ausfällt ?
> Oft ist die lägere Ausfürung eines Blanks ein wenig weicher, das ist aber nicht immer so !. Wie sind eure praktischen Erfahrungen im Bezug auf die VHF 45 ?


Das ist recht schwierig zu beantworten, da kaum einer beide Ausführungen intensiv fischt. Meine 9ft ist auch eine nicht ganz repräsentative 9ft eher -50g.
Der Unterschied ist bei diesen -45g Typen schon recht gering, weil die 10ft auch 1a stehen, z.B. weit besser und weniger Schwippig als 10ft-Rutenstuff von Shimano. Da bin ich mit der 10ft VHF -45 richtig verwöhnt. 

Selbst zwei verschiedene Produktionsreihen der 10ft -45 unterscheiden sich etwas im Härte+Schwippgefühl, das konnte ich mit meiner (noch M1) und der von Slotti (neue M2Q-Spitze) ausprobieren. Die 9ft haben eine eher etwas schneller kippende Spitze als die 10ft, aber insgesamt ist das Schwingungsgefühl der 9ft natürlich geringer.

Bei den -75g Ruten ist der Unterschied (zwischen den Füßen ) viel größer als bei den -45g.


----------



## serge7 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

N'Abend Sportsfreunde, dann möchte ich mich hier auch mal verewigen.

Kurz zur Historie: Nachdem ich diesen Trööt schon länger verfolgte und mit vielen Sportskameraden gesprochen habe entschloss ich mich, mir auch einmal eine schöne handgemachte Spinnrute aufbauen zu lassen. Es schwebten mir einige Rutenbauer vor, letztendlich rief ich dann, auch aufgrund der hier oftmals sehr lobenden Worte, Jörg Hellbrück an. Es schloss sich eine sehr nette Beratung an, ich hatte nie das Gefühl, daß er mir was "verkaufen" wollte (es war ja auch eher anders rum: ICH wollte ja was kaufen). Er empfahl mir dann für mein Köderspektrum (Zander jiggen/faulenzen, Gufis hauptsächlich 10-15cm, Jigköpfe 10-max. 20 g) eine CTS EST 45-90. Ich zog diese dann auch der 45er VHF vor. Nachdem wir alle Komponenten durchgesprochen hatten hiess es von ihm (O-Ton): "Ich schreib das jetzt alles nochmal auf und schicke Ihnen ein Angebot zu. Wenn Sie dann noch Interesse haben rufen Sie mich wieder an, sonst werfen Sie es in den Mülleimer."

Tja, was soll ich sagen....Ich rief ihn natürlich direkt wieder an nachdem Post da war. Wir sprachen dann nochmal explizit den Aufbau durch und ich gab ihm grünes Licht. Und heute kam nun das Rütchen bei mir an. Die zugesagte Lieferzeit von 2-3 Wochen hatte er eingehalten.

Und ich nehme es vorweg: DIE RUTE IST EIN ABSOLUTER TRAUM! Alles was ich mit JH besprochen habe hat er 1:1 umgesetzt. Spitzenklasse! Die Verarbeitung sucht ihres Gleichen. Meine Erwartungen wurden noch übertroffen. Ich lege keinen Wert auf viel optischen Schickimicki, deswegen wollte ich einen klassisch eleganten Aufbau...

Die technischen Daten:

Modell CTS EST 45-90, 9 ft.
Ringe Fuji SIC 8-25, 6+1
Bindung schwarz, Zierbindung met-Silber
Griff Kork (hier habe ich mir dann den von JH empfohlenen teuren Champagner-Kork gegönnt; und das war eine gute Entscheidung!)
Rollenhalter 18er Fuji DPS silber
Winding Check Edelstahl
V-Ring Edelstahl

Ich verliess mich hierbei auf die Empfehlungen von JH, die allesamt stimmig waren. Einzig bei der Endkappe wich ich von seiner Empfehlung ab, hier wählte ich die leichtere Alu/Gummi-Endkappe statt Edelstahl. Der Grund liegt darin, daß ich etwas Gewicht sparen wollte und den Gleichgewichtspunkt der Rute ohnehin etwas weiter vorne brauche, da ich mit der Hand vor der Rolle fische. Deshalb auch der längere Kork vor dem Rollenhalter mit 6,5 cm. Der Gleichgewichtspunkt der Rute mit angeschraubter 2500er Stella liegt jetzt im vorderen Drittel des Kork-Vorgriffs. Erste Sahne für mich!!!

Ich habe die Rute dann auch noch auf eine Küchenwaage gelegt. Da es keine Digi-Waage ist kann ich nur das ungefähre Gewicht angeben: Dieses liegt um die 220 g. Und somit voll in meinem Zielkorridor. Ich wollte keine Rute die schwerer ist als 240 g. Das hat JH auch spitzenmäßig hinbekommen.

Und nun zum Entscheidenden: Ich hatte die Gelegenheit heute nachmittag gleich für 2 Stunden ans Wasser zu kommen. Ich war gespannt, ob die Rute wirklich das Spektrum abdeckte was ich wollte...UND SIE TAT ES! Die Vorgängerrute war eine Speedy XH 270, die wollte ich in jedem Fall wieder "mit abgedeckt" haben, da ich mit ihr sehr gut klar kam. Und auch hier wurden meine Erwartungen übertroffen: Laut JH hat die CTS 45-90 ein reales WG von 30-75. Und dies kam auch annähernd so hin. Allerdings sehe ich bei der Rute nach unten durchaus Luft, würde sie für 20-70 einschätzen. Ich habe heute Gufis mit 7 g Jigkopf noch in ca. 20 m Entfernung bei Bodenkontakt mit dem Finger gespürt. Ich denke, sie ist dann vernünftig fischbar mit Jigköpfen bis 20/25 g. Das Optimum dürfte um die 14 g liegen. Ein ganz ganz toller Stock!

Optisch interessant sicherlich der extrem dünne blank. Ich hatte heute zwar keinen Fischkontakt, freute mich aber mal über zwei Hänger.:q Da konnte ich die Rute dann nämlich auf ihr Rückgrat testen. Die Reserven gehen bis ins Handteil bei Maximalbelastung. Wunderschöne Aktion! Ich bin jetzt schon richtig heiß auf den ersten Drill...

Was mich heute überraschte, d.h. ich nicht unbedingt erwartet hatte, war die Tatsache, daß ich nicht nur weiter (das hatte ich erwartet) sondern wesentlich zielgenauer auch werfen konnte. Ich habe einige spots, die ich auf den Meter genau anwerfen muss und ich werfe oftmals nur mit einer Hand aus dem Handgelenk. Die Köder flogen stur gerade, das kannt ich vorher in dieser perfekten Form noch nicht...Ich denke, das können einige von Euch auch technisch erklären. Ich habe es mir mal mit der extremen Schnelligkeit der Rute zurechtgereimt....Die Rute kehrt in der Spitze sehr schnell in die Ausgangsposition zurück nach werfen oder anjiggen...

So...das solls jetzt auch erstmal gewesen sein fürs erste. Ganz herzlichen Dank nochmal bei J. Hellbrück für diese perfekte Arbeit!

Anbei dann noch ein paar Bildchen...Wenn noch Fragen sind...nur zu...


----------



## prignitz_angler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hallo

hab mir jetzt nicht 105 seiten durchgeschaut...aber darf ich mal fragen was denn so eine handgemachte rute kostet? nur für gufis...

wär sehr nett, wenn jemand da ne antwort drauf hat :m


----------



## Omega (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sieht echt gut aus. #6#6#6


----------



## Slotti (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ganz toller Bericht und eine ganz tolle Rute , wie immer eine Top Arbeit von Jörg #6

Der Blank infiziert einfach. :q

wünsche dir viel Spass und dicke Fische.

|wavey:


----------



## Toni_1962 (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der Bericht macht süchtig, auch eine zu haben ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe die Rute jetzt dreimal gefischt und immer ist ein Zander dran hängen geblieben. Leichtes bis stärkeres Fließwasser mit 14-20g Köpfen. Wenn man den Schnurbogen reduziert, läßt sich jeder Grundkontakt auf maximale Wurfdistanz erspüren. Teilweise ist die Rute zu sensibel für mich, ich habe Fischkontakte - wohl auch Brassen - die ich sonst nie gespürt hätte. Die Rute läßt sich natürlich problemlos faulenzen und macht auch beim Jiggen mit bis zu 17,5g Köppen eine gute Figur.

Fazit: Die beste Zander oder Hechtrute, die ich bisher in der Hand hatte.


----------



## prignitz_angler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

und der preis?


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Unterschiedlich. Gehe mal von 300+ aus je nach Ausstattung.


----------



## prignitz_angler (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ist ja noch im rahmen


----------



## DRU (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Mr Lunker City Mahi Mahi Fan:q

Schöner Bericht, sehr schöne Rolle und toller Takstock! Hellbrück baut wirklich sensationell:g

Willkommen im Club#6


----------



## takezo (17. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,
habe da mal ein paar fragen an die profis. habe mich nun durch den ganzen thread gewurschtelt und mich entschlossen mir nun selbst eine spinne zu bauen. einsatzgebiet wäre die hechtangelei mit wobbler gufi u blinker. habe hier an den sportex kev pike sp2755 mit wg -80gr gedacht. hat mit diesem blank jemand erfahrung?
worauf sollte ich beim komponentenkauf achten? ist sic-ring gleich sic-ring? habe festgestellt wenn da fuji davor steht kostet ein solcher ringsatz gleich etwas mehr...muss ja nicht unnötig kohle aus dem fenster schmeissen da es ja ohnehin eher ein versuchsobjekt wird (wobei das erklärte ziel natürlich der aufbau zu meiner vollsten zufriedenheit ist, daher möchte ich dann auch nicht am falschen ende sparen....).
ferner ist mir bezüglich des bindegarns aufgefallen das dies in unterschiedlichen stärken angeboten wird. was hat es damit auf sich? worauf sollte ich hier achten?
da ich schon über die feiertage mit dem bau beginnen will und das rutenbaubuch von blinker dann wohl leider erst zusammen mit dem übrigen material (würde gerne noch diese woche bestellen falls mir jetzt keiner von dem blank abraten sollte..) kommt bitte ich die evtl etwas dummen fragen zu verzeihen.

Ferner suche ich noch eine gufi-rute. mein anwendungsprofil deckt sich doch ziemlich mit dem von raubfisch fan, zusammen mit den restlich gesammelten informationen denke ich das richtige wäre für mich die cts est 30-60gr wg. sehe ich das richtig das es die nur in der 2,7m ausführung gibt? hätte gerne eine in 3m, ist sowas möglich? wobei die geschichte doch wohl bis nächsten mai warten kann muss dann wohl erstmal wieder etwas sparen u würde dann gerne noch vorher nen abstecher nach hh machen um mir die rute mal genau anzusehen bevor ich mir sowas bauen lasse.....
mfg


----------



## DRU (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi takezo,

zur Sportex können sicherlich AngelDet und Pikepauly mehr sagen als ich. 

Ich kenne Dein Hechtköderspektrum nicht. Jedoch könnte die  45- 90 iger CTS "die Lösung" für Dich sein. Das Köderspektrum von raubfisch fan habe ich jetzt nicht parat, doch solange es nicht gezielt auf Barsch sondern hauptsächlich auf Hecht und Zander geht dann,......Ansonsten, falls meine Sparschwein irgendwann wieder voll sein sollte, na dann gibts sicherlich noch noch eine oder auch 2 CTS Ruten für den Rutenpark. "Infiziert":g

Nicht umsonst zählen die CTS Blank zu den Heissdikutiersten in diesem Tröt. Das Köderspektrum und die Aktion sind einfach erstaunlich.


----------



## Slotti (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@takezo

schau mal hier : www.rutenbauforum.de

dort gibt es etliche Infos und es findet sich bestimmt jemand der die Sportex kennt und was dazu sagen kann.

#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hab mir jetzt nicht 105 seiten durchgeschaut...aber darf ich mal fragen was denn so eine handgemachte rute kostet? nur für gufis...
> 
> wär sehr nett, wenn jemand da ne antwort drauf hat :m



Kommt ganz darauf an was alles verbaut wird, rechne mal mit 280-XXX


----------



## Slotti (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der Neuaufbau meiner VT 30-75 ist fertig.

Die VT war die 2te selbstgebaute Rute und da ich dort speziell was die Bindungen und Lackierung betrifft doch den ein oder anderen Fehler drin hatte (zu lange Wicklungen, kein gleichmäßiger Lack) habe ich mich entschlossen die Rute bis auf den Griff nochmal komplett neu aufzubauen.

Wie schon geschrieben waren die Wicklungen recht lang was bei einem Neuaufbau zur Folge hatte das sie nochmal eine ecke länger geworden wären weil man beim entfernen der Ringe immer ein wenig von der Burgund roten Blanklackierung wegnimmt. Deswegen habe ich entschieden die Rute komplett abzuschleifen. Danach wurde die Rute 3mal dünn mit 2k Klarlack vom Autolackierer eingepinselt und nach der Trocknung jeweils mit 2000er Schmirgel naß abgezogen. Nach dem 3ten schleifen wurde er dann poliert. Somit ist die Rute jetzt Graphite-schwarz 

Den Kork wurde ebenfalls gesäubert und mit Schmirgelpapier abgezogen.

Die ganze Mühe hat sich aber gelohnt 

VT 30-75 9 Fuß
Untergriff inkl Endkappe 38cm Kork 35cm
Vorgriff 6,5cm
Ringe Fuji SIC 25-8 Startring SVSG rest LVSG
Alu Gummi Endkappe schwarz
Edelstahl Winding Check und V-Ring
Garnfarbe Violett mit silber Zierwicklung
Rollenhalter Fuji DPS Deluxe 18 Gunsmoke
Gewicht fertige Rute : ca 225 gr.



























Da ich in dem Einsatzgebiet der Rute eigentlich doppelt eingeckt bin, steht die Rute auch zum Verkauf , sollte jemand Interesse haben einfach per PN melden #h


----------



## DRU (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich gratuliere Slotti!

Saubere Arbeit und ist ein richtig schöner stock geworden#r


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

müsst Ihr das auf der Schmuddelseite ablegen ? Kan es mal wieder nicht sehen...


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Saubere Arbeit Slotti! #6

Und herzlichen Glückwunsch @Serge zur neuen Traumflitsche! #6
So geilen Kork hab ich überhaupt noch nicht gesehen, war bestimmt nicht gerade billig. 

Was ich noch nicht so ganz verstehe ist warum immer die monströsen 18er DPS an so filigranen Ruten verbaut werden... |kopfkrat

Tuts da nicht auch ein 16er/17er? ;+


----------



## Slotti (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

für die 17er gibts keinen Edelstahlspacer 

so heftig ist der 18er aber eigentlich auch nicht.

#h


----------



## martin k (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Slotti!

Hast Du ja super hinbekommen! Eine ähnliche Prozedur steht mir auch bevor, mit meiner VT 15-45. Das gute Teil ist jetzt seit gut 7 Jahren im harten Dauereinsatz - jetzt muss eine Verjüngungskur her. Wäre nett wenn Du ein paar Tipps für mich hättest...
Wie hast Du den Blank genau abgeschliffen (meine mal was von abschaben des Lacks gelesen zu haben)?
Hast Du eine genau Bezeichnung des verwendeten Lacks, sollte ja möglichst dünnflüssig sein?

Danke & Grüße
Martin


----------



## Slotti (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Martin

ich schreib dir nachher ne PN 

#h


----------



## Tisie (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schöner Aufbau, Slotti #6 ... an die "Zwischenfadenzierwicklung" hast Du Dich wohl doch nicht herangetraut? 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Slotti (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

doch doch, die erkennt man nur sehr schlecht... bin kein guter Fotograph...

Die Bindung vorm WC und vor dem V-Ring am Überschub haben diese Zierwicklung


----------



## Tisie (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> doch doch, die erkennt man nur sehr schlecht... bin kein guter Fotograph...
> 
> Die Bindung vorm WC und vor dem V-Ring am Überschub haben diese Zierwicklung


Ahhh, jetzt hab' ich's gesehen 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## serge7 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@All

Danke Danke. Ich bin in der Tat hochzufrieden mit dem Teil.:l

@WickedWalleye

Ich finde den 18er jetzt garnicht zu groß. Bei noch kleinerem Rollenhalter hätte ich eher Angst, daß ich nicht auch mal ne 4000er dranschrauben könnte...?

Zum Kork: Der war in der Tat nicht ganz billig. Hab nochmal kurz nachgeschaut (Slotti, ich hatte Dir gestern ne falsche Zahl genannt). Für das Geld des Korkes hätte man fast ne neue 270er Speedy kaufen können, das ging fast in den dreistelligen Bereich...Aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...|supergri Das Zeug fühlt sich hammermäßig an, schwer zu beschreiben....eigentlich nur mit der Haut einer prallen 20-jährigen zu vergleichen...|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



serge7 schrieb:


> Das Zeug fühlt sich hammermäßig an, schwer zu beschreiben....eigentlich nur mit der Haut einer prallen 20-jährigen zu vergleichen...|supergri|supergri|supergri



Was ist denn heute im Board los? #t

Vollmond oder so??? ;+

Was für Vergleiche! |bigeyes



Genau mein Style! :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



serge7 schrieb:


> Ich finde den 18er jetzt garnicht zu groß. Bei noch kleinerem Rollenhalter hätte ich eher Angst, daß ich nicht auch mal ne 4000er dranschrauben könnte...?



Gut, ich fische auch immer mit so kleinen Spielzeugröllchen. 



> Das Zeug fühlt sich hammermäßig an, schwer zu beschreiben....eigentlich nur mit der Haut einer prallen 20-jährigen zu vergleichen...|supergri|supergri|supergri


Hehehe.... hehehehe.... *dreckig lachend*..... auch haben will, den Pornokork!


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



serge7 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zum Kork: Der war in der Tat nicht ganz billig. Hab nochmal kurz nachgeschaut (Slotti, ich hatte Dir gestern ne falsche Zahl genannt). Für das Geld des Korkes hätte man fast ne neue 270er Speedy kaufen können, das ging fast in den dreistelligen Bereich...Aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...|supergri Das Zeug fühlt sich hammermäßig an, schwer zu beschreiben....eigentlich nur mit der Haut einer prallen 20-jährigen zu vergleichen...|supergri|supergri|supergri



Guter Stecken, allzeit dicke Fische


Kleine Frage welche pralle Stelle meinst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, da muß man schon unterscheiden können, Schwerkraft lässt grüßen,  und die Form ist ja auch recht interresant, Appel oder Birne ??


----------



## serge7 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Guter Stecken, allzeit dicke Fische
> 
> 
> Kleine Frage welche pralle Stelle meinst
> ...


 
Da wo es fest, glatt und weich zugleich ist...:q Du weißt aber schon, daß es mir um das Oberflächengefühl geht...:q:q:q


----------



## takezo (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

thx für die info`s, denke mal das ich den sportex-blank gegen den cts-blank tauschen werde, kost ja genauso viel u wenn ich mir aus dem eh ne feine zanderflitsche bauen lassen will wäre es ja nich schlecht diesen blank für mein rutenbauprojekt zu verwenden.
Glaube mit den eigenschaften welche hier ja ausführlich dargestellt wurden bin ich ganz gut bedient.


----------



## serge7 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



takezo schrieb:


> thx für die info`s, denke mal das ich den sportex-blank gegen den cts-blank tauschen werde, kost ja genauso viel u wenn ich mir aus dem eh ne feine zanderflitsche bauen lassen will wäre es ja nich schlecht diesen blank für mein rutenbauprojekt zu verwenden.
> Glaube mit den eigenschaften welche hier ja ausführlich dargestellt wurden bin ich ganz gut bedient.


 
Mit dem blank kannst Du als Gufiflitsche absolut nichts faslch machen. Da leg ich mich fest.

Ist allerdings noch die Frage des WG...Da gibt es ja vereinzelt auch unterschiedliche Meinungen. Die offizielle 45-90 würde ich Dir im Bereich 10-20 g Jigköpfe empfehlen. Für die offizielle 30-60 sollten es Jigköpfe unter 10 g sein. JH empfiehlt das Teil im Optimalbereich sogar für Köpfe von 3-7 g.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



serge7 schrieb:


> Für die offizielle 30-60 sollten es Jigköpfe unter 10 g sein. JH empfiehlt das Teil im Optimalbereich sogar für Köpfe von 3-7 g.



OK, und dann das als Aussage von JH gegenüber Drehteufel für die 40-90:



drehteufel schrieb:


> eher eine Rute für größere Köder..., Boddenrute...



Was soll mir das sagen? Der optimale Einsatzbereich wird so ausgewählt wie es der Kunde grade hören will? |kopfkrat

Es gibt also keine Rute für den 4" oder 5" Köder am 14er/18er Kopf???

Ist etwas widersprüchlich, oder?#c


----------



## DRU (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Es gibt also keine Rute für den 4" oder 5" Köder am 14er/18er Kopf???



Über das Köderspektrum wurde jetzt schon oft gesprochen.

Das oben genannte Köderspekrtum meistert die 45-90iger richtig gut. JH und CH haben halt so wie wir auch unterschiedliche Meinungen zum Anspruch an der Gummifischrute! durfte die 30-60iger immer noch nicht fischen, jedoch könnt ich mir schon vorstellen, dass ein 3" Gufi mit 14 Gramm noch gehen sollte. Aber stopp alles Spekulation!

Grüße


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Auch Highend, wenn auch nicht handmade:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143364

... und schon stellt sich die Frage der Definition bzw. der bestimmenden Attribute.

#h


----------



## drehteufel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



serge7 schrieb:


> Für die offizielle 30-60 sollten es Jigköpfe unter 10 g sein. JH empfiehlt das Teil im Optimalbereich sogar für Köpfe von 3-7 g.


 
???
3g-Köpfe? Also diese Aussage halte ich für sehr, sehr gewagt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Auch Highend, wenn auch nicht handmade:
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=143364
> 
> ...



Die Rocksweeper??? Ist das Dein ernst?

Stocksteifer Taubknüppel, am HT dick wie n Regenrohr, Verarbeitung schlecht (die ich in der Hand hatte jedenfalls). Schade um jedes Teil, was die drangebaut haben.

High-End Preis vielleicht. Ich weiß nicht was daran sonst HE sein soll. Daß die das Blankmaterial warscheinlich so stark zusammenpressen, daß das Endergebnis einfach nur stumpf hart ist bestimmt nicht. Frag mich was für ein Fisch an so nem besenstiel eigentlich noch Spass machen soll. Aber ich hab sie zugegebermaßen nie gefischt, muß ich aber auch nicht haben.


----------



## drehteufel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Was soll mir das sagen? Der optimale Einsatzbereich wird so ausgewählt wie es der Kunde grade hören will? |kopfkrat


 
Ich kann dazu nur nochmal betonen, dass ich mir sicher bin, dass mir CH nicht nur irgendwas verkaufen will, sondern er mir die seiner Meinung nach geeignete Rute für das von mir angedachte Köderspektrum ans Herz legt. Ihm kann es rein finanziell gesehen eigentlich egal sein, ob er mir ne 45-90er oder ne 30-60er verkauft.
Wie mein Test mit der fertigen 45-90er zumindest für mich bewiesen hat, lag er mit seiner Empfehlung und seiner Prognose bzgl. der meinerseits trotzdem gewünschten 45-90 richtig.
Sicher ist das auch wieder subjektiv, ein Rutenbauer fischt so, der ander so.
Aber irgendwie muss ich mich als "Ahnungsloser" ja von irgendwem beraten lassen, am besten vom Rutenbauprofi...


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Die Rocksweeper??? Ist das Dein ernst?
> 
> Stocksteifer Taubknüppel, am HT dick wie n Regenrohr, Verarbeitung schlecht (die ich in der Hand hatte jedenfalls). Schade um jedes Teil, was die drangebaut haben.


 
deswegen frage bich ja nach den bestimmenden Attributen ...

... im Link aktuell im Board, den ich hier eingestellt habe,  wird diese als "highend" bezeichnet


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

High-End-_Schrott _ist meine bescheidene Meinung dazu. :g


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> High-End-_Schrott _ist meine bescheidene Meinung dazu. :g


 
Warum?


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum?



Erstmal die Verarbeitung, ich hab da krumme und schiefe Wicklungen gesehen, der Kleber quoll nur so an den Ringbeinen hervor... |uhoh:

Und für mich muss ne gute Rute die richtige Balance aus Steifigkeit und Flexibilität haben, am besten beide Eigenschaften so gut es geht ausgeprägt (siehe z.B CTS).

Das Ding ist einfach nur hart. Stumpf hart. #d


----------



## August (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Warum?


 
also wenns jetzt eine der Souverän Ruten Gewesen wäre (habe davon eine und die ist echt leicht,Robust und ein Traum von Rute ) aber das teil da sieht meiner meinung nach nach nichts aus ABU hat schon mal viel bessere Ruten Gebaut


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



August schrieb:


> also wenns jetzt eine der Souverän Ruten Gewesen wäre (habe davon eine und die ist echt leicht,Robust und ein Traum von Rute ) aber das teil da sieht meiner meinung nach nach nichts aus ABU hat schon mal viel bessere Ruten Gebaut


 

ist "nach nichts aussehen" denn ein Argument ?? #c


----------



## August (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die sehen nach nichts aus für mich zumindest was ringröße dicke des blanks usw angeht das war damit gemeint zudem würde ich bei dem preis wenigstens zweistegringe erwarten dazu kommt noch Korkgriff wäre viel edler


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das Ding ist einfach nur hart. Stumpf hart.
> 
> High-End-Schrott ist meine bescheidene Meinung dazu


Zu deinem HE-Schrott:
Genau das kann jeder und das ganz leicht. Man schneide einen Blank noch kürzer, dann wird er nochmal beliebig härter. Man kann damit auch unbrauchbare schwippige Blanks ganz gut zähmen, Wackelspitze ab und gut. 
Es gibt auch locker Spitzenringe bis 4mm, das fällt gerade bei den kurzen schweren Spinnen niemand auf.
Dann billiges Noname-SIC, RH und Duplon drauf, dass kostet gerade 30 EUR EVP im Rutenhandel. Der Twister-Blank von CMW für 39 EUR Bausatz ist sicher keinen Deut schlechter, vor allem könnte man den auch noch härter tunen durch cutten wenn man will. Wenn sowas für 39 EUR gewinnbringend als Bausatz verkauft werden kann (und das ist fein, dass es das gibt ), dann zahlt ABU in China aber vlt. 5 EUR für das Dingens und vertickt das hier zu solchen Preisen. |sagnix


Doe schön großen Detailbilder in dem Link von Toni zeigen eigentlich nur, dass das höchstens was für die 29 EUR Aktion beim Lidl oder Aldi wäre , und das wäre dann immer noch nicht günstig dafür. :g


----------



## resusfaktor (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Servus,

ich muss immer wieder mit dem Kopf schütteln, wenn ich lese, dass die Rocksweeper High-End-Schrott sein soll! Die Argumentation dazu ist der letzte Witz! 
Sorry, dass ich das so sagen muss, aber solange keiner mal ein ordentliches Argument außer das Design bringt muss ich die Kompetenz mancher Leute hier echt in Frage stellen!

Keiner Ahnung wie sich ne 3m Rocksweeper fischt, hatte die Rute nie in der Hand aber ich selber hab die 2,10er und die Rute ist alles andere als Schrott!

Zu den Fakten!

- Wurfgewicht: 5-25Gramm
- Spitzendurchmesser: 1,6mm! (Ähm, wer hat was von 4mm geschrieben?)
- Verarbeitung: Konnte keine Schiefe Wicklung oder quillenden Kleber finden! Meiner Meinung 1a!
- Ringe: Fuji SIC Titanium (Hm, besser als die Alconites auf den "High-End" Blanks nur weil einem das Geld ausgegangen ist!)

Die Rute ist auf der japanischen Homepage von Purefishing ganz klar mit ner "Fast" Action angegeben! Wen das jemandem nicht gefällt ist das okay, aber zu sagen die Rute hat so ne furchtbare Aktion, weil es ein gekürzter billig Blank ist, ist sooooo ein SCHWACHSINN!

Die Amis und die Japaner haben einen völlig anderen Geschmack, was die Action/Taper einer Rute angeht. Je nach Einsatz hat jede Rute ihren individuellen Taper/Action! Damit muss ich mich eben auskennen und genau wissen für was ich die Rute nutzen will und was meine persönlichen Preferenzen sind. UUUND JAAAA, ne Fast-Action-Rute fühlt sich steif an! Soll auch so sein und ist Geschmackssache! In den Ländern gibts Profi Angler, die Richtig Kohle damit verdienen. Also werden Fast-Action-Ruten schon ihre Berechtigung haben! Aber nochmal: GESCHMACKSSACHE!

Zum Vergleich hab ich hier zwei nette CTS Blanks stehen, die ich mir für die nächste Saison aufbauen werde. Die haben dickere Spitzen als die Rockseeper und die Handteile sind auch nicht dünner! Beide Blanks haben eine Länge von 6´6. Einer ein WG von 1/8-3/8Oz. und der andere 3/8-7/8 Oz. Kanns gerne genau nachmessen wenns jemand wissen will wie dick/dünn die Blanks sind.

Die werde ich übrigens mit Duplon aufbauen! Also kann man die Ruten schonmal als Schrottruten bezeichnen! Wie die meißten von Megabass, Evergreen und was es sonst noch so im High-End Bereich mit billigstem Duplon gibt!

Ich hab echt nix dagegen wenn einer ne Rute als hässlich bezeichnet. Aber hört auf über ne Rute als Schrott zu reden nur weil sie euch nicht gefällt. Finde sowas kratzt erheblich an der Glaubwürdigkeit!

Grüße Resusfaktor


----------



## serge7 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> OK, und dann das als Aussage von JH gegenüber Drehteufel für die 40-90:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da hast Du was durcheinander bekommen: Die Aussage gegenüber drehteufel kam nicht von JH sondern von CH!


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe mit der CTS wieder zuschlagen können. Heute waren es zwei nette Zander. Lustig


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



serge7 schrieb:


> Da hast Du was durcheinander bekommen: Die Aussage gegenüber drehteufel kam nicht von JH sondern von CH!



Dann Sorry!

Das habe ich durcheinandergebracht, dann OK.

Hatte mich nur gewundert, weil die Rute dann wohl einmal sehr weit nach unten und einmal sehr weit nach oben als tauglich eingestuft wurde, wenn das von 2 verschiedenen Personen passiert liegt das wohl im Bereich der eigenen Vorlieben... :m


----------



## serge7 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dann Sorry!
> 
> Das habe ich durcheinandergebracht, dann OK.
> 
> Hatte mich nur gewundert, weil die Rute dann wohl einmal sehr weit nach unten und einmal sehr weit nach oben als tauglich eingestuft wurde, wenn das von 2 verschiedenen Personen passiert liegt das wohl im Bereich der eigenen Vorlieben... :m


 
Ds würde ich auch so sagen. Denke mir, daß CH lieber etwas "weicher" fischt. Evtl. ja weil er seit jeher lieber weichere Ruten fischt. Ich persönlich würde die 45-90 niemals als Boddenrute sehen, dafür wäre sie mir wiederrum zu schwach auf der Brust. Ich fische aber seit jeher auch mit strafferen Stöcken wie z.B. zum Schluß mit der Speedy XH. Insofern meine Vorliebe hierfür...


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe mit der CTS wieder zuschlagen können. Heute waren es zwei nette Zander. Lustig


 

Ein Zandermagnet#6 #h...


aber mein Zielfisch wäre doch Hecht |bigeyes


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Toni

Du suchst ne gute Hechtrute??


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Toni
> 
> Du suchst ne gute Hechtrute??


 
ja #h


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hast auch öfter mal Meterfische da bei Dir Nee??
Was hast Du jetzt für ne Rute? 
Auch zum Schleppen die Rute, oder nur in der Hand zu fischen?

Köder? Gewicht und Art? 
Auch Gufis (Jiggen).??


----------



## drehteufel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



serge7 schrieb:


> Ds würde ich auch so sagen. Denke mir, daß CH lieber etwas "weicher" fischt. Evtl. ja weil er seit jeher lieber weichere Ruten fischt. Ich persönlich würde die 45-90 niemals als Boddenrute sehen, dafür wäre sie mir wiederrum zu schwach auf der Brust. Ich fische aber seit jeher auch mit strafferen Stöcken wie z.B. zum Schluß mit der Speedy XH. Insofern meine Vorliebe hierfür...


 
Aber die 30-60er ist auch niemals eine Rute für "optimal" 3g-Köpfe, es sei denn, mit 23cm-Latschen...#d
So exorbitant unterschiedlich waren die Blanks im direkten Vergleich denn nun doch nicht und ich gehe davon aus, das es die fertigen Ruten auch nicht sein werden.
Da darf man auch schonmal fragen, wofür es noch einen 15-45er und 5-30er-Blank gibt, wenn die 30-60er doch schon alles nach unten abdeckt...und ob die Leutchen bei CTS evtl. einigen Irrungen bei der Einstufung/Beschriftung ihrer Blanks erlegen sind. Irgendwas müssen sie sich ja dabei gedacht haben.
Vorliebe für weich/hart hin oder her, mit der 30-60 würde ich nie im Leben 3g-Köpfe fischen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Zum Schleppen bin ich ausgerüstet  ...
Hand vom Ufer aus, Gufi bis 15 cm, Wobbler, Spinner in See und Fluss ... allround aber keine BP. Klar dass ich abstriche machen muss, mit einer Rute alles zu bedienen ... aber ich gehe mit einer Rute einfach los und schaue am Wasser, welchen Köder ich nehme und probiere diese auch durch ...

Meterhecht fange ich meistens beim Schleppen ...

Das, was ich über die CTS 270 cm mit WG bis 90g gelesen habe, klingt doch ganz gut #6

Aber der Uli fängt damit nur Zander |uhoh:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@drehteufel #6

So sieht es aus, dewegen frage ich ja nach.

Aber es hat eben jeder seine Vorlieben, die Tage hat hier jemand in einem anderen Thread absolut überzeugt eine Rute mit 40g WG für Wobbler und Gufi bis 20cm empfohlen. Ich nehme an der fischt dann so, und ist damit zufrieden. Jahrelang hiess es bei uns im Angelladen immer zum Gummiangeln braucht man eine weiche Rute, da spürt man mehr!

OK, jedem das seine... #c


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Aber der Uli fängt damit nur Zander |uhoh:



Ich habe damit bisher nicht auf Hecht gefischt. Ich sehe keine Gründe, warum das nicht gehen sollte.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Toni 1962

Die CTS 90 von Dru habe ich gefischt, die ist sehr geschmeidig und elastisch aber trotzdem schnell.

Die muss einem auch liegen, manche Leute fischen ja eher sehr straffe Ruten lieber.

Das Aussergewöhnliche an der CTS ist, daß vom Köderspektrum und vom Zielfisch Zander und Hecht gut geht.

Das kann keine andere Rute so, daß für Hecht genügend Kraft und Reserve da ist und das Zanderfischen immer noch Spass macht. (Sensitiv)

Ich fische auf Hecht ne CMW Tactilus.
Das ist aber nicht jedermanns Geschmack und leider auch nicht zu solchen Preisen realisierbar wie ne CTS.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich habe damit bisher nicht auf Hecht gefischt. Ich sehe keine Gründe, warum das nicht gehen sollte.


 
 ... #h


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der Uli fängt nur Zander, weil da nur Zander sind wo er angelt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Deine Tactilus ist aber auch ein Mörderteil. Die Rute sollte jedem Hecht Paroli bieten können. Wenn es universeller sein soll, dann wohl eher in der BP-Liga, also CTS.


----------



## drehteufel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> @drehteufel #6
> 
> So sieht es aus, dewegen frage ich ja nach.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry, aber das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts mehr mit Vorlíeben zu tun. 3g-Köpfe fische ich mit "Werkzeug", dass das auch beherrscht, WG 3-12g. Das geht damit sehr gut und macht vor allem noch Spaß.
Davon ist die 30-60er bei dem WG garantiert meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Slotti (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@drehteufel

es kommt wohl auch ein wenig darauf an welcher Gummi an dem 3gr Kopf hängt oder nicht? 

Wäre mir aber auch etwas wenig.

Ich versteh auch nicht warum da ständig so ein Bohei um das WG gemacht wird, anschauen, eigene Meinung bilden fertig.

Ich werde die 30-60er mit 7-10gr. Köpfen an 8-11cm Gummi fischen mehr wird mir für diese Rute und Einsatzzweck Jiggen zuviel, bei Wobbler siehts wieder anders aus.

Ich hatte jetzt schon einige Blanks in der Hand und habe die eine oder andere Rute gebaut über den Daumen würd ich die WG Angaben im Vergleich zur VHF (grau) wie folgt sehen:

VHF 5-30 ~ CTS 30-60
VHF 15-45 ~ CTS 45-90
VHF 30-75 ~ CTS 60-120

geringe Abweichungen gibts dort natürlich auch aber über den Daumen paßt das so denke ich.


----------



## drehteufel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> @drehteufel
> 
> es kommt wohl auch ein wenig darauf an welcher Gummi an dem 3gr Kopf hängt oder nicht?


 
Das mag sein, aber welchen Gummi >7cm willste damit noch vernünftig fischen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das, was ich über die CTS 270 cm mit WG bis 90g gelesen habe, klingt doch ganz gut #6


Was Slotti schreibt: die CTS-EST 9ft 60-120g  in etwa der Kraftklasse VHF 9ft 30-75. Das ist ein feiner Stecken, feiner in der Spitze als die VHF, eher einiges mehr Gesamtpower, universeller. Hätte ich wohl schon was mit gemacht , wenn ich nicht soviele H-Klassen Spinnruten hätte und eher 3m nehme. 
Der Stock hat richtig was für ordentliche Hechte, dankenswerter Weise hatte Mark (slotti) eine aufgebaute mit und die ergab einen ordentlichen Eindruck beim verbiegen, einiges mehr als der -90. Selbst ohne die gefischt zu haben würde ich 9ft VT und BP dafür aussortieren.
Evtl. ist genau der Stecken sogar noch zu erwerben, aber auch gerade ein gescheiter Bausatz auf CTS-EST-Blank ist ohne Probleme für unter 200 EUR Material zu erwerben, das ist #6 !


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Da darf man auch schonmal fragen, wofür es noch einen 15-45er und 5-30er-Blank gibt, wenn die 30-60er doch schon alles nach unten abdeckt...und ob die Leutchen bei CTS evtl. einigen Irrungen bei der Einstufung/Beschriftung ihrer Blanks erlegen sind. Irgendwas müssen sie sich ja dabei gedacht haben.



Moin drehteufel,

die 30-60er wird nach unten hin sicher nicht alles abdecken, ich glaub allerdings daß die sich - wie bei meiner SIII auch der Fall - schon unter 10g ein wenig auflädt im Wurf, was nicht heisst, daß man einen solch leichten Gummiköder besonders gut führen kann oder so.

Es gibt auch andere Einsatzgebiete als die Gufiererei und dafür sollten sich die leichteren Blanks eben gut eignen, ich könnt mir vorstellen, daß die 30iger CTS z.B gut mit Blinkern und Spinnern um 10g umgehen kann (Spekulation).

Eigentlich sollen die ESTs (soweit ich gehört habe) Blanks zum Lachsfischen sein. Ich weiß nicht mit was für Ködern die in Neuseeland auf Lachse angeln, aber das erklärt die rel. hoch-gegriffene WG-Angabe vielleicht ein wenig, denn wir hier brauchen wohl zum Gufieren mehr Härte im Blank als die für ihre Lachsfischerei.


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Det 

Du kennst doch die Kev Pike / Sportex 270 cm Wg 80 g... wie verhält die sich im Vergleich zur CTS 90 bzw.120 ? #h


----------



## drehteufel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollen die ESTs (soweit ich gehört habe) Blanks zum Lachsfischen sein. Ich weiß nicht mit was für Ködern die in Neuseeland auf Lachse angeln, aber das erklärt die rel. hoch-gegriffene WG-Angabe vielleicht ein wenig, denn wir hier brauchen wohl zum Gufieren mehr Härte im Blank als die für ihre Lachsfischerei.


 
Ich habe nun wieder gehört, dass die EST-Blanks extra für Ian Collins nach dessen Vorgaben gefertigt wurden und es die in Neuseeland gar nicht gibt. Das würde auch erklären, warum sie auf der CTS-HP nicht zu finden sind.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Du kennst doch die Kev Pike / Sportex 270 cm Wg 80 g... wie verhält die sich im Vergleich zur CTS 90 bzw.120 ? #h


Hab ich ja nicht nebeneinander A<->B gehabt, aber ist an sich einfach:
für die EST -120: dünner, schneller, härter, geiler!


----------



## Slotti (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

auf der org. Verpackung steht Salmon/Steelhead

es werden sehr viele Blanks die zb in USA als Salmon/Steelhead verkauft werden bei uns als Spinruten eingesetzt, bei den Amis ist zb die klassische Spinne einiges kürzer.


----------



## drehteufel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Trotzdem finde ich auf der HP auch keine Salmon/Steelhead-Blanks und erst recht keinen EST, was schon für eine Art Sonderanfertigung spricht.
CW lässt seine Spin System Blanks ja auch irgendwo nach seinen Vorgaben backen oder?


----------



## Slotti (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> CW lässt seine Spin System Blanks ja auch irgendwo nach seinen Vorgaben backen oder?



wer weiß....?

kann durchaus sein das die EST Sonderanfertigungen sind um ehrlich zu sein keine Ahnung, auf der Verpackung steht jedenfalls Salmon/Steelhead.

ist mir auch egal keine Lust mit dir über irgendwas rumzudiskutieren , führt eh  zu nichts.

#h


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Toni 1962

Übrigens durchaus eine Überlegung wert ist die VT von Slotti.
Ich meine es ist eine 9 FT 75 Gramm oder.
Die hat ne saubere C Aktion, lässt sich sehr universell mit allen Ködern fischen und macht wirklich Spass.

Ich habe keine Kev Pike aber die gute Alte Kev 4 280 cm 50 Gramm, das ist eigentlich zwei Generationen zurück. 

Also die CTS ist schon sehr lecker, ich würde aber die Harrison VT auf keinen Fall zum alten Eisen zählen.
Wenn ich mit grösseren Ködern, die viel Druck aufbauen, in schneller fliessenden Gewässern fische, würde ich die Harrison sogar vorziehen.


----------



## Tisie (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Detlef,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der Twister-Blank von CMW für 39 EUR Bausatz ist sicher keinen Deut schlechter, vor allem könnte man den auch noch härter tunen durch cutten wenn man will.


hast Du den Blank bzw. eine darauf aufgebaute Rute schonmal in der Hand gehabt? Ich dachte bei dem Preis, daß das ja nix dolles sein kann, aber nachdem was Du schreibst ... |kopfkrat

Mal noch 'ne andere Frage an alle ... hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit RST Spinnrutenblanks? Hier gibt es z.B. 2. Wahl Blanks zu ganz moderaten Preisen. Was meint Ihr?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Tisie

Ich meine der Raubfisch-Fan hat die ultimative Hechtpeitsche auf nem RST-Blank.
Die Beschreibung und die Bilder legen jedenfalls den Gedanken nahe, daß der Blank zur Legende wird.


----------



## Tisie (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Tisie
> 
> Ich meine der Raubfisch-Fan hat die ultimative Hechtpeitsche auf nem RST-Blank.
> Die Beschreibung und die Bilder legen jedenfalls den Gedanken nahe, daß der Blank zur Legende wird.


Meinst Du die Shad Pro?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jo die meinte ich!

Besser kann RST ja wohl kaum beweisen, wozu sie in der Lage sind.


----------



## drehteufel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Shad Pro?
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias


 
Optimales WG von 10-95g, dass muss einfach eine Legende werden...|uhoh:


----------



## Tisie (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Optimales WG von 10-95g, dass muss einfach eine Legende werden...|uhoh:


Genau #6 ... v.a. wenn die 8cm Gummis genauso gut fischt wie 23cm Latschen :g

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Genau #6 ... v.a. wenn die 8cm Gummis genauso gut fischt wie 23cm Latschen :g
> 
> Gruß, Matthias


 
...und problemlos noch Köder über 100g wirft. #h
Ich hätte die gleich nehmen sollen...
Auf jeden Fall wurde mir seinerzeit angeboten, die Shad Pro probezufischen, ich müsse halte nur nach Düsseldorf kommen, dann könne ich sie für 2 Stunden haben...aber für 500 Euro bekommt man auch schon fast 2 CTS'en zum Paketpreis. Und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man da etwas besser im jeweiligen Optimalbereich der Ruten fischen kann.


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich mal in Düsseldorf bin, weiss ich jedenfalls wofür ich mir 2 Stunden Zeit nehme.
Danke für den Tip.


----------



## August (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich wüsste da doch ne alternative zur Shad Pro und Ultimative Rute nun ja bei dem preis allerdings geht es auch Günstiger die Ehmanns Aircut Spin hat die Gleichen Eigenschaften ist allerdings ein tucken Schwerer kann aber auch den schwereren Ringen liegen welche die Verwenden und die gibt es Fertig aufgebaut schon für unter 200 Euronen 

Fische die Selbst und 8 cm Shads merke ich auch beim Absinken jede Bewegung Vorausgesetzt geflochtene Schnur und die hat auch ein Spektrum von 10-100 Gramm allerdings würde ich Sagen das da noch mehr drin ist als nur 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



August schrieb:


> Spektrum von 10-100 Gramm allerdings würde ich Sagen das da noch mehr drin ist als nur 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht



Cool, da haben wir ja endlich die Eierlegende WollMilchSau! #6


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Und das fürn schmalen Taler.


----------



## Slotti (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

grad mal google bemüht.

Zitat: "Bei der Entwicklung der gesamten Rutenserie sind wir einen völlig anderen Weg gegangen; weg von Effekthascherei oder Modegags"

und dann das :

"Aircut Spin – die Allround Spin, Jig & Shadrute für Zander, Hecht, Stealhead, Lachs, Huchen, Light tackle…"

:vik:

http://www.raubfischjagd.de/product_info.php?info=p1788_Ehmanns-Aircut-Spin-270-cm.html

Die Beringung wäre auch nichts für mich.

Zugegeben der Preis ist für eine handgebaute wirklich OK


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der Preis scheint wirklich gut, der Aufbau wie so oft Geschmackssache, ich finde die Rute auch recht schwer, aber alles egal:

Was zur Hölle ist ein *Bitetransformer*? #c

"Windingcheck mit Bitetransformer"???

Bin ja immer neugierig, Tante Google wusste es schon mal nicht...

Wenn da "3000-4000-5000-er Rollengröße" zum ausbalancieren empfohlen wird würde das ja wohl eher für ein schweres Spitzenteil sprechen, um die Rute im Gleichgewicht zu halten. Ob das dann mit dem Light-Tackel noch was wird? Will sich die nicht mal einer besorgen und uns mit Daten füttern? #h


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Marc, Du bist immer so schön trocken.
Ich glaube wir wollen gar keine Aalroundrute neee, gibts ja nix mehr zu bauen.

Ich wage mich demnächst sogar mit nem wackeligen Gummireifen auf die Ostsee, nur um die absolute Salzwasserbeständigkeit meiner Wicklungen zu testen.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Stefan! Der August hat sie doch schon???


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Am besten ist es immer wenn mehrere Meinungen verglichen werden können, merkt man ja auch schön beim Wurfsgewichtbereich einiger anderer Ruten hier... 

Die BP ist ja auch ein recht universeller Stock, aber auch die kann das eben nicht alles gut, und ich denke auch nicht das es eine andere Rute kann - würde mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren lassen!


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stefan die universellste Rute die ich bisher fischen konnte war die CTS 90 Gramm.
Und damit setzt sie natürlich eine gewisse Benchmark.
Vor allem für einen fairen Preis.
Trotzdem lockt die RST natürlich.
Aber das kennst Du ja.
Im Vergleich mit den H-Spinnruten die ich habe (KEV 4, Harrison VT und VHF, Tactilus), rockt die CTS jedenfalls ziemlich ab.
Ich brauch zum Glück keine, da ich das mit den Zandern und Hechte an meinen Gewässen strikt trennen kann. Aber wenn man beide Fische mit einer Rute beangeln will, ist das schon die Richtige.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kenne den kleinen Affen auf der Schulter gut, und er bekommt regelmässig Futter. Aber an der Universalrute hätte der keinen Spaß, denn dann käme ja nix mehr nach... Oder die Rute ist dann schon wieder wertlos, weil man eben schon für jeden Teilbereich einen Spezialisten im Schrank hat, der in dem Bereich dann eben doch besser ist...

Aber ich mag den kleinen Affen, wir kommen gut miteinander aus. #h

Bin nicht so der Fan von Universal, alles ein bisschen, nix richtig...#d

Vernünftig ist das vielleicht, aber der Affe hasst Vernunft! Der will Fun! :vik:


----------



## Slotti (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Der Preis scheint wirklich gut, der Aufbau wie so oft Geschmackssache, ich finde die Rute auch recht schwer, aber alles egal:
> 
> Was zur Hölle ist ein *Bitetransformer*? #c
> 
> ...



LOL noch gar nicht gesehen . Ich sag nur :  "Bei der Entwicklung der gesamten Rutenserie sind wir einen völlig anderen Weg gegangen; weg von Effekthascherei oder Modegags"



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn da "3000-4000-5000-er Rollengröße" zum ausbalancieren empfohlen wird würde das ja wohl eher für ein schweres Spitzenteil sprechen, um die Rute im Gleichgewicht zu halten. Ob das dann mit dem Light-Tackel noch was wird? Will sich die nicht mal einer besorgen und uns mit Daten füttern? #h



Ja das scheint mir auch so, dafür spricht auch der lange Vordergriff und die mit 30-12 recht heftige Beringung, sogar noch mit Unterwicklung. Vom reinen Aufbau her sieht das fast eher aus wie ne Wallerspinrute, den haben sie bei den Zielfischen aber nicht dabei 


zur CTS

Stefan die mußt du einfach mal fischen, das Feeling ist recht schwer zu beschreiben.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, aber wenn ich so ein Hausgewässer hätte, wo ich eben nicht weiss ob ein Hecht oder Zander zuschnappt, wäre das schon was Feines.
Haben wir aber ja anscheinend beide nicht und das ist auch gut so.
Bei mir kommt noch das Küstenangeln dazu und gerade da wird die nächste Zeit, einiges Neues kommen.
Die Amis werden hier mehr reinliefern, weil bei denen zuhause der Absatz wohl etwas schwächelt. Ist ja logisch, der Kram muss weg.
Und gerade da aus dem Salmon/Steelhead Bereich gibts nette Sachen.
CTS will ja auch sone Serie nach Europa bringen. Insofern ist der Zuckernachschub gesichert.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Naja, aber wenn ich so ein Hausgewässer hätte, wo ich eben nicht weiss ob ein Hecht oder Zander zuschnappt, wäre das schon was Feines.



Macht das einen Unterschied?

Ich suche Ruten nach dem Köder und der Art zu fischen aus, was dann dran zappelt ist mir relativ egal? Hecht oder Zander sind ja beides nicht so die Fighter, ich wähle eigentlich die Rute so das ich den Köder optimal präsentieren kann.

Wenn ich einen Gufi 5" mit 18er Kopf fische nehme ich die 75er VHF, dann ist mir egal ob Zander oder Hecht beisst, bei 3" und 10g dann z.B. die 30er VHF, bei kleinen Spinnern das UL-Geraffel etc. - der Fisch der beisst macht da bei mir weniger den Unterschied. Höchstens wenn er mitten im Geäst steht, aber das ich ja auch eher vom Umfeld /Präsentation abhängig als vom Zielfisch.

Geht ihr da anders vor? #c


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Stefan,

bei der CTS würde ich nicht von einer Universalspinrute sprechen. Für mich ist das schon eindeutig eine Zanderrute. Slottis Aufbau ist wirklich gut, so dass meine Rute mit der 4000er Stella extrem gut ausbalanciert ist. Gestern kamen wieder ein paar interessante Aussagen von Leuten, die die mal eben in die Hand genommen haben. Lustig war, dass einer der mal kurz nach hause zum Tee holen gefahren war, zu mir meinte, das er überlegt hatte, ob er mir noch eben eine schwere Spinnrute mit bringt. Ich habe dann nur gegrinst und gesagt hier nimm mal. "Meine Güte, ist das ein Brett!" war die erstaunte Aussage. Die CTS ist nicht extrem hart, sondern hat meiner Ansicht nach ein extrem hoches Rückstellvermögen und ist eben echt schnell. Gleichzeitig weißt sie unter Belastung eine vollparabolische Action auf, die dazu führt, dass größere Fische gummbandmäßig im Seil hängen und kleiner Fische, weil die Rute eben schnell ist, durchaus noch ein bißchen randalieren können.

Was mich hier erstaunt, dass ist diese merkwürdige WG-Diskussion, in der offensichtlich um jedes Gramm gefeilscht wird. Ich musste gestern 25g Köpfe fischen, weil es sehr windig war, aber wenn man seine Technik dann etwas umstellt, weniger jiggt und mehr faulenzt, dann geht das eben auch noch richtig gut. Ohnehin ist jetzt bei den Wassertemperaturen eine etwas zurückhaltendere Köderführung gefragt und da bin ich doch überrascht, wie hier einige fischen müssen, da sie ab einem bestimmten Gewicht nicht mehr klar kommen. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich tatsächlich angel und keinen Rutentest durchführe, womöglich noch auf Linoleumboden.

Die CTS wäre für mich eine ideale Rute für ein Gewässer welches mehrere Anforderungen stellt und an dem ich den ganzen Tag unterwegs bin. Schwerere Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler lasser sich gut und mit Gefühl führen und zum Gufiangeln passt die Rute.

Für mich ist auch der Komfortaspekt bei einer HE wichtig. Das mögen einige anders sehen, es sei ihnen gewährt. Slottis Aufbau ist so gut, dass ich mit der Rute stundenlang ermüdungsfrei fischen kann und das finde ich wirklich großartig.


Gruß Uli


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Für mich ist das schon eindeutig eine Zanderrute.



Das heisst Gummirute?

Zander kann ja alles mögliche sein, Köfi, Gummi, sonstwas...



sundvogel schrieb:


> Slottis Aufbau ist wirklich gut, so dass meine Rute mit der 4000er Stella extrem gut ausbalanciert ist.



Das ist wichtig und macht die gute Kombo aus! Ich habe nie in Frage gestellt das es gute Ruten sind, mein letztes Posting bezog such nur darauf das ich nicht so gut mit diesem "Zielfischgedanken" klarkomme, weil ich das eher Köder- und Situationsabhängig betrachte. Wenn ich einen Gummi bestimmter Größe in einer bestimmten Situation jiggen möchte ergibt sich daraus eine bestimtme Anforderung an das Gerät - was dann beisst beeinflusst meine Gerätewahl nur, wenn es sehr stark von dem eigentlichen Zielfisch abweicht. Bei Hecht und Zander halte ich diese Abweichung für nicht wesentlich (es sei denn der absolute Knallerhecht von 1,40 steigt ein, aber lassen wir den mal aussen vor, dann kommt nämlich der Knaller-Zander mit 1,25 ums Eck und die Sache ist hinfällig!).



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die CTS ist nicht extrem hart, sondern hat meiner Ansicht nach ein extrem hoches Rückstellvermögen und ist eben echt schnell. Gleichzeitig weißt sie unter Belastung eine vollparabolische Action auf, die dazu führt, dass größere Fische gummbandmäßig im Seil hängen und kleiner Fische, weil die Rute eben schnell ist, durchaus noch ein bißchen randalieren können.-



Hört sich gut und spaßig im Drill an, muss ich mal bei Slotti ausprobieren!




sundvogel schrieb:


> Was mich hier erstaunt, dass ist diese merkwürdige WG-Diskussion, in der offensichtlich um jedes Gramm gefeilscht wird.



Ich will nicht ums genaue Wurfgewicht feilschen, finde es nur seltsam das die Ruten von 2 Rutenbauern so unterschiedlich beurteilt werden. Wenn ich mal nach Slottis Aussagen z.B. davon ausgehe das reale WG der 90er liegt unter dem der 75er VHF, dann ist das sicher keine Boddenrute, dafür braucht man bei der VHF wohl eher die 90er, also dann hier die 120er. Ist ja nicht schlimm, man muss es eben nur vorher wissen.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die CTS wäre für mich eine ideale Rute für ein Gewässer welches mehrere Anforderungen stellt und an dem ich den ganzen Tag unterwegs bin. Schwerere Blinker, Spinner und Wobbler lasser sich gut und mit Gefühl führen und zum Gufiangeln passt die Rute.



Hört sich nach ner guten Allroundrute an #6



sundvogel schrieb:


> Für mich ist auch der Komfortaspekt bei einer HE wichtig. Das mögen einige anders sehen, es sei ihnen gewährt. Slottis Aufbau ist so gut, dass ich mit der Rute stundenlang ermüdungsfrei fischen kann und das finde ich wirklich großartig.



Wie schon gesagt: Das macht einen großen Teil der Qualität aus, hat aber mit den Eigenschaften des Blanks ja wenig zu tun - hier muss der Rutenbauer einen guten Job machen, und das hat Slotti hier offensichtlich sehr gut gemacht!

CU Stefan


----------



## Slotti (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Uli,

danke für die Blumen 

deine Aussagen decken sich auch mit meinen gemachten Erfahrungen, nur das ich bisher nie so schwere Köpfe gefischt habe da ich die, bei den Gewässeren hier vor Ort, nicht brauche.

Um ehrlich zu sein halte ich die Rute was das Rückstellvermögen angeht nochmal schneller als eine VHF, vielleicht nicht ganz so hart aber das muß sie auch nicht sein.

Die Rute macht einfach Spass , man nimmt sie in die Hand und es passt einfach. War zumindest bei mir so.

#h


----------



## August (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ja das scheint mir auch so, dafür spricht auch der lange Vordergriff und die mit 30-12 recht heftige Beringung, sogar noch mit Unterwicklung. Vom reinen Aufbau her sieht das fast eher aus wie ne Wallerspinrute, den haben sie bei den Zielfischen aber nicht dabei
> 
> 
> > Yup von den Ringen Recht schwer und wenn man sich mal die Fotos in Der Gallerie bei ehmanns ansieht weis man auch warum ist wohl als Wallerrute konzipiert worden
> ...


----------



## Slotti (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



August schrieb:


> allerdings ist mir ein Vernünftiger Ring auf der Rute nun mal auch wichtig besser ein wenig Gewicht mehr als ein einstegring der im Drill seinen geist aufgibt und sich verbiegt



man müßte den nackten Blank mal in den Fingern haben um das wirklich zu beurteilen, die Zweistegringe mit Unterwicklung kosten auch wieder etwas Performance.
Du würdest dich wirklich wundern welcher Kraft es Bedarf um einen Fuji Einsteg zu verbiegen...das schafft meiner Meinung kein Fisch bis zum Waller, von daher bevorzuge ich eher Einstegringe, ausnahme ist hier eine schwere Hechtrute mit der ich zb am Bodden permanent mit Fischen der +1m Marke zu rechnen habe.

#h


----------



## August (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Slotti ich Angel zwar nicht an den Bodden aber mit Hechten über 1m muss ich auch jeden Tag Rechnen 

allerdings muss ich sagen das ich vorher für die Hechte eine Black Star cm Medium mit 3,00m 40-80g Benutzt habe, und einige dicke Winter Hechtdamen gingen Damit auch zu fangen also von Daher es geht auch mit einer Weichen Rute und 0,22 Schnur Monofil auf Hechte  

Ich würde sogar sagen das eine weiche medium Rute auf Hechte Besser ist weniger Auschlitzen bei Fischen mit Spimmern oder Oberflächenwobblern ist beim Biss die kleine Reserve da damit der Hecht den Köder auch würklich ins maul Bekommt.

ist aber alles Ansichtssache finde nur das die Aircut würklich eine Gute Allround lösung ist womit es egal ist ob Spinner Wobbler Gummifisch zudem Braucht man keine Angst haben wenn mal auch etwas Gößeres an die Rute geht.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein halte ich die Rute was das Rückstellvermögen angeht nochmal schneller als eine VHF, vielleicht nicht ganz so hart aber das muß sie auch nicht sein.




Ich denke, dass das der entscheidende Punkt ist und die Rute eben universeller macht.

Die schweren Köpfe mußte ich gestern, wegen des starken Seitenwindes fischen. Aber wie gesagt, wenn man dann auf starkes anjiggen verzichtet und faulenzt geht das auch noch. By the Way, da fällt es mir ein, gestern hatte ich den besagten Wind und Wind gegen Strömung, Schlammboden und eine sanfte Rinnenstruktur am Wasser mit Tiefen zwischen 6-9m. Da kann eine Rute durchaus mal ihr Leistungsvermögen zeigen.

Übrigens ist die Rute ein echter Fischmagnet, ich habe mit ihr bisher noch nicht geschneidert und dass soll auch so bleiben.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:

@Stefan
Ja Gufi-Rute.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



August schrieb:


> und ne Handmade Rute für unter 200 Euronen war zudem noch ein Argument für den Kauf wer Fotos haben möchte oder gerne noch etwas wissen möchte kann sich gerne bei mir melden



Das wäre für mich überhaupt kein Kaufargument.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die Rute ein echter Fischmagnet, ich habe mit ihr bisher noch nicht geschneidert und dass soll auch so bleiben.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



Wenn das so ist wird der Affe auf meiner Schulter schon wieder neugierig... :vik:


----------



## Slotti (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Übrigens ist die Rute ein echter Fischmagnet, ich habe mit ihr bisher noch nicht geschneidert und dass soll auch so bleiben.|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:



Das war auch bei mir so, direkt beim ersten fischen hat sie einen guten Zander gebracht und auch später war sie immer für einen Fisch gut, das war bei meinen anderen Ruten bisher nicht so, vielleicht hätte ich sie doch lieber behalten sollen |rolleyes.


----------



## August (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das wäre für mich überhaupt kein Kaufargument.


 
allerdings nur solange man den Generellen preis kennt im moment ist sie im Angebot Regulärer preis liegt bei 289 oder so um den Dreh.


----------



## Tisie (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,



			
				www.ehmanns.de schrieb:
			
		

> Ruten mit zukunftsorientierten Beringungskonzepten fordern neben der eigentlichen Beringung eine passende Rollengeometrie bezüglich deren Größe und aus Gründen der Balance ein entsprechendes Rollengewicht. Daher empfehlen wir die folgenden Rollengrößen:
> 
> Aircut-Spin:
> 
> ...


was ist an einem groß ausgelegten 5+1 Ringsatz für eine 2,70m Rute bitte das zukunftsorientierte Konzept? Sowas wurde schon vor 10 Jahren als "Longe Range Beringung" gebaut. Geht der Trend nicht eindeutig zu mehr und kleineren Ringen? |kopfkrat

Und wozu brauchen die Ringe an einer Spinnrute eine Unterwicklung?

Das zusammen mit dem Gesamtgewicht von 280g erklärt auch das empfohlene Rollengewicht. Den Prügel würde ich zum Zanderangeln nicht mal geschenkt nehmen :g



Slotti schrieb:


> Ja das scheint mir auch so, dafür spricht auch der lange Vordergriff und die mit 30-12 recht heftige Beringung, sogar noch mit Unterwicklung. Vom reinen Aufbau her sieht das fast eher aus wie ne Wallerspinrute, den haben sie bei den Zielfischen aber nicht dabei


Genau, als robuste Wallerspinne geht das in Ordnung.



August schrieb:


> Das einzige ist das Gewicht allerdings ist mir ein Vernünftiger Ring auf der Rute nun mal auch wichtig besser ein wenig Gewicht mehr als ein einstegring der im Drill seinen geist aufgibt und sich verbiegt


Das ist Quatsch! Oder hast Du schonmal von einem Fuji LVSG gehört, der bei einem Drill mit den bei uns vorkommenden Fischen den Geist aufgegeben hat? Selbst die billigen Shimano Einsteg-Ringe halten einen Marmorkarpfendrill aus und an der Rute war selbst der Leitring Einsteg. Meiner Meinung nach spricht nichts gegen einen Zweisteg-Leitring und den Rest Einsteg.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Macht das einen Unterschied?
> 
> Ich suche Ruten nach dem Köder und der Art zu fischen aus, was dann dran zappelt ist mir relativ egal?
> 
> ...


Nö, genau so! 



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass ich tatsächlich angel und keinen Rutentest durchführe, womöglich noch auf Linoleumboden.


Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Was soll man denn machen, wenn man vor der Qual der Blankauswahl steht und keine Möglichkeit zum Probefischen hat? Wenn man die Struktur des Teppichs sauber erfühlt, ist das doch schon ein mächtiger Schritt nach vorne 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Was soll man denn machen, wenn man vor der Qual der Blankauswahl steht und keine Möglichkeit zum Probefischen hat? Wenn man die Struktur des Teppichs sauber erfühlt, ist das doch schon ein mächtiger Schritt nach vorne
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias



Bleib entspannt inne Büx. Hast ja recht. Ich bin zur Rute gekommen wie die Jungfrau zum Kinde und meine Erfahrungen sind ausschließlich aus der harten Einsatzpraxis. 

Mehr wollte ich eigentlich nicht sagen.


----------



## Tisie (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Uli,



sundvogel schrieb:


> meine Erfahrungen sind ausschließlich aus der harten Einsatzpraxis.


und genau die sind für die Suchenden so wichtig #6

Ich habe auch gerade zwei Ruten zum Probefischen geordert - Bericht folgt 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Slotti (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



resusfaktor schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich hab ich hier zwei nette CTS Blanks stehen, die ich mir für die nächste Saison aufbauen werde. Die haben dickere Spitzen als die Rockseeper und die Handteile sind auch nicht dünner! Beide Blanks haben eine Länge von 6´6. Einer ein WG von 1/8-3/8Oz. und der andere 3/8-7/8 Oz. Kanns gerne genau nachmessen wenns jemand wissen will wie dick/dünn die Blanks sind.



Servus

bist du dir auch sicher das es sich dabei um einen CTS EST, über die wir hier hauptsächlich sprechen, handelt?


----------



## August (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> was ist an einem groß ausgelegten 5+1 Ringsatz für eine 2,70m Rute bitte das zukunftsorientierte Konzept? Sowas wurde schon vor 10 Jahren als "Longe Range Beringung" gebaut. Geht der Trend nicht eindeutig zu mehr und kleineren Ringen? |kopfkrat


 
nun ja dan erklär mir mal bitte wie du mit kleinen Spitzenringen bei Frost spinnfischen möchtest ich gehe zum Angeln auch wenn es Friert und nach jeden 6-8 Wurf geht es wieder an das Enteisen der Ringe ich finde es von der Seite her besser mit Großen Ringen an der Rute


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Es geht nur drum das diese Beringung nix neues ist...

Ausser dem besoderen WindingCheck - kannst Du erklären was das tolle Wort "Windingcheck mit Bitetransformer" bedeutet - sehe ich da einfach nix besonderes, oder? Ist ja nicht schlimm, nur wegen dem "zukunftsorientierten Beringungskonzepten" verwunderlich...


----------



## drehteufel (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Es geht nur drum das diese Beringung nix neues ist...
> 
> Ausser dem besoderen WindingCheck - kannst Du erklären was das tolle Wort "Windingcheck mit Bitetransformer" bedeutet - sehe ich da einfach nix besonderes, oder? Ist ja nicht schlimm, nur wegen dem "zukunftsorientierten Beringungskonzepten" verwunderlich...


 
Ach Stefan, das ist doch ganz einfach:
Der sogenannte Bissumformer oder -übertrager lässt Dich den Biss schon spüren, wenn der Fisch nur einen Gedanken daran verschwendet, Deinen Köder evtl. zu nehmen...somit kannst Du den Biss noch schneller mit einem Anhieb quittieren bzw. im Automatikmodus die Rute auch selbst anschlagen lassen...
Hat bei mir jede Rute.|supergri


----------



## August (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ach Stefan, das ist doch ganz einfach:
> Der sogenannte Bissumformer oder -übertrager lässt Dich den Biss schon spüren, wenn der Fisch nur einen Gedanken daran verschwendet, Deinen Köder evtl. zu nehmen...somit kannst Du den Biss noch schneller mit einem Anhieb quittieren bzw. im Automatikmodus die Rute auch selbst anschlagen lassen...
> Hat bei mir jede Rute.|supergri


 

He he der war Gut |supergri ka Ahnung was das ist fühlt sich aber trotzdem Gut an |supergri

Ja Große Ringe gab es auch shon Früher es ist nichts neues finde es nur schade das man heut zu tage lange suchen muß um noch irgendwo welche zu finden die Große Ringe haben oder halt alternative Selfmade


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mal ganz abgesehen, von Blank, Beringung und Gewicht usw.
Der Sinn von hochpreisigen Ruten, die dann doch nur gut gemachte Stangenruten sind, wird sich mir wohl nie erschliessen.

Auch z. Bsp. diese Dam Masterclassic oder wie die heissen, wer kauft den sowas, wenn ein guter Rutenbauer das Gleiche oder weniger Geld aufruft.

Ist mir schon lange unverständlich, aber die Diskussion ist ja so alt wie der Thread hier.

Ich sage bewusst nix über Grifflängen.
Das hat letztesmal gereicht.


----------



## scemler (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi.

Kann mir jemand ein paar Adressen geben, wo ich mir eine Harrison VHF 30-45g aufbauen lassen kann?

Mit welchem Preis muss ich btw. ca. rechnen?


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

30-45 g Blank einer VHF gibt es nicht

es gibt den 30g und den 45 g Blank.

Je nach Ausstattung so 280-XXX

Für eine Adresse melde Dich bei mir per PN


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Wenn dann Sportex Tiboron :m


 

in Deinem Besitz????
wenn ja,
dann erzähl mal|supergri


----------



## rainer1962 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

jow spezi...
mal schauen wo bzw ob man die Blanks vielleicht bekommt, dann wird sich der Preis relativieren ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ach was, :m die neueste Fasertechnik ist Nihilit 

Nihilit vereinigt alle positiven Eigenschaften gängigen Faserarten auf sich - bei einem sehr geringen Gewicht und einem sehr günstigen Preis. Von den chemischen Laboren Nihil Baxter. 

Das ist was, nicht so'n kalter B- oder C-Kaffee! :m


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Und wo wird der schon verbaut? #c


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Baxter hat eine Polymer Sparte? huch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mal hier was zum sich einlesen, http://www.akaflieg.uni-karlsruhe.de/harzlehrgang.html
gibt ja noch andere Leute - nicht nur Rutenblankhersteller, die da richtig mit bauen. 
Für alle Spezis sollte es kein Problem sein -- und Psst   :g


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Det

Mal fürnen Doofen verständlich: Nihilit ist toll, aber lässt sich nicht herstellen?
Woher weiss man dann, daß es toll ist? Simulieren die sowas??


----------



## Denni_Lo (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Doch ist es aber scheinbar nicht in seiner reinen Form, hat wohl noch paar Startprobleme das Zeug


----------



## Tisie (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nihilit ist ein utopischer Werkstoff  ... siehe auch: http://www.k-faktor.com/unsinn/nihilit.htm bzw. http://www.k-faktor.com/unsinn/nihilit2.htm.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## schroe (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

nihil nisi nihilisti


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist doch Quatsch.
Dann wird es wohl bei Carbon, Kevlar, Boron bleiben.


----------



## scemler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hab ma ne Frage zu CMW-Rutenbau.

Bauen die Jungs in sauberer Qualität? Hat Vielleicht einer ne VHF von CMW?

Wollte mir nämlich ne 45er VHF aufbauen lassen.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin! Bei CMW baut nur ein Junge und das ist er selber.
Und das seit 20 Jahren, oder noch länger in ausgezeichneter Qualität.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was ich bisher gesehen habe war qualitativ sehr gute Arbeit, und schnell geht es wohl auch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Er sagte sogar was von 30, ich rechne daraus mal 1 Jahr weniger als ich. 

Die Aufbauten sind makellos und 1a, wie ich letztens wie Pauly, Stefan u.a. auch in größerer Zahl bewundern konnten. Immerhin hat er einige Hilfe in Form geschickter Hände, die auch großartige Kunstwerke perfekt hin bekommen.


----------



## ivo (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe von CMW eine Spinrute und warte derzeit auf die zweite.:q

Die Qualität ist sehr gut. #6

Ich habe die neue vor 1,5 Wochen bestellt. Die Lieferung soll bis zum Mittwoch erfolgen. Geht also recht fix.|rolleyes


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab auch ne C.W Spinnrute. Da kannst du nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Kai

Ich dachte das wäre ne gepimpte Speedmaster.


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Kai
> 
> Ich dachte das wäre ne gepimpte Speedmaster.



Das ist ne Fireblood in schön.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Psst!!

Und nichtmal teurer als von der Stange.


----------



## Slotti (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Moin! Bei CMW baut nur ein Junge und das ist er selber.




das stimmt aber nicht ganz  er hat ne Binderin für die Ringwicklungen.

Die Arbeit ist Top.

alternativ kann ich noch Jörg Hellbrück empfehlen, der auch sehr gut ist.

#h


----------



## scemler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Cool. Danke für die Antworten.

In welchem "Look" werden die Ruten eigentlich aufgebaut? Bin da eher Anhänger des "Schlichteren".

Hat vielleicht jemand ein paar Fotos?


----------



## Slotti (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die werden so aufgebaut wie du das gerne möchtest, das ist ne individuelle Sache.


----------



## scemler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Aha.

Bauen die eigentlich auch in den ersten Januarwochen?


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gibt ja viele Möglichkeiten...

Grifflänge Untergriff (geteilt, einteilig), Material (Duplon/Kork, Korkqualität), Länge Vordergriff, Rollenhalter (mit/ohne Einlage, Kunststoff, Alu...), Ringe (Einsteg, Zweisteg, SIC, Titanrahmen-SIC, Gold-Cermet...), Farbe der Wicklungen, Schmuckränder, Zierwicklungen etc. pp.

Kannst dich ja mal vom Katalog inspirieren lassen.


----------



## Slotti (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bin nur mal gespannt ob der Wecki dir wirklich ne VHF verkauft


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist wohl äusserst gering.


----------



## scemler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Why? Insider?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ihr meint jetzt sowas: 
1) Spinsystem-3, 2) Spinsystem-2, 3) Tactilus, 4)VHF, 5) CTS-EST

Da muss er bzw. beide dann durch


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> Why? Insider?



Der ist eben ziemlich von seinen Hausmarkeblanks (Spin System II/III) begeistert. 

Ich wollte auch mal ne VHF haben. :q


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Scemler

Er verkauft gerne seine eigenen Sachen.
Ist aber nix Schlimmes, sind alle top!


----------



## ivo (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Scemler

Hier sind mal ein paar Fotos meiner Rute die von CMW aufgebaut wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Achso Ivo, Du hast auch keine VHF gekriegt? :m :q


----------



## scemler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Cool, thx. 

Hm, ganz schon kurzes Vorderhandteil.


----------



## scemler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Leute, jetzt mal ernsthaft.

Wenn ich bei CMW ne Rute mit Harrison-Blank bestelle, kann ich doch davon ausgehen, auch entsprechende Ware zu erhalten, oder?


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> Leute, jetzt mal ernsthaft.
> 
> Wenn ich bei CMW ne Rute mit Harrison-Blank bestelle, kann ich doch davon ausgehen, auch entsprechende Ware zu erhalten, oder?



Die Schwierigkeit besteht im Bestellvorgang selbst. 

Nein, ich denke wenn du auf ne VHF bestehst wirst du auch eine bekommen. Er wird dir bloß sagen, was er von der VHF hält...


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Er wird dir bloß sagen, was er von der VHF hält...[/quote]


Genau das, wird sich mit Sicherheit nicht vermeiden lassen.


----------



## rainer1962 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ich würde als BMW Händler auch keinen Mercedes verkaufen wollen, logisch oder???

Spezi...
nein ich hatte die Sportex nicht in der Hand, dswegen meine Hoffnung dass du sie kennst----


----------



## scemler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sind die VHFs wirklich so kopflastig, wie hier beschrieben?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2199042&postcount=201

Ware ein Spin-System-Blank vllt. doch die bessere Wahl?


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

... aber es ist jetzt sicherlich nicht so, daß sich beim Aufbau einer VHF weniger Mühe gibt, nur weil der Blank eben in ner anderen Liga spielt.

Hehehe, komm schon Gerrit, Spaß muß sein! :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bulls**t, der Aufbau ist entscheidend... Meine 75er VHF ist mit einer Branzino (285g, also wohl in der Kampfklasse schon leicht) genau mittig des Vordergriffes ausbalanciert - genau so wie eben auch beim Rutenbauer bestellt.

Wenn einer nicht bauen kann ist es egal welchen Blank er hinrichtet.


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> Sind die VHFs wirklich so kopflastig, wie hier beschrieben?
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2199042&postcount=201
> 
> Ware ein Spin-System-Blank vllt. doch die bessere Wahl?



Insgesamt gesehen ist dieser Bericht für mich ziemlicher Käse.

Ich hab die 30iger VHF mal kurz gefischt und besitze die SIII -60g (real bis 50g). Zugegeben, die SIII hat echt n federleichtes Spitzenteil, aber so groß ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Blanks garnicht. Ich wäre mit ner VHF ebenso zufrieden gewesen, wenn ich auch die SIII absolut spitze finde. Leisten tun die in etwa das gleiche. Mir kommt die Blankgeometrie der SIII sehr entgegen, weil ich am Rollenhalter fasse, kurze Untergriffe und kleine Rollen bevorzuge. Aber da hab ich eben Glück gehabt, wissen konnte ich das vorher nicht. Ich hab die SIII etwas günstiger bekommen, weil es eine der ersten war, die er verkauft hat und er mich so von der VHF abgebracht hat. Ob der Mehrpreis gegenüber der VHF jetzt gerechtfertigt ist muß jeder selber wissen.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jo!

Das Argument mit der Kopflastigkeit, in Zusammenhang mit Harrison-Blanks zu bringen ist defintiv Quark.

Das würde CMW auch nicht tun.

Anrufen und beraten lassen.
Er macht eine sehr gute "Ferndiagnose."


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Insgesamt gesehen ist dieser Bericht für mich ziemlicher Käse.
> 
> Ich hab die 30iger VHF mal kurz gefischt und besitze die SIII -60g (real bis 50g). Zugegeben, die SIII hat echt n federleichtes Spitzenteil, aber so groß ist der Unterschied zwischen den beiden Blanks garnicht. Ich wäre mit ner VHF ebenso zufrieden gewesen, wenn ich auch die SIII absolut spitze finde. Leisten tun die in etwa das gleiche.



Ehrliche Worte #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn einer nicht bauen kann ist es egal welchen Blank er *hinrichtet*.


|good: |muahah: einfach geil! #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ehrliche Worte #6



Ich bin sozusagen mein leben lang Polo gefahren und soll aufeinmal entscheiden ob ich den Audi R8 besser finden soll als den neuen 911er.... |uhoh:

Da braucht es eher den erfahrenen Conoisseur, der es vermag die feinen Unterschiede herauszuerkennen.

Für mich ist n geiles Geschoss n geiles Geschoss.


----------



## ivo (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ne Det ich hab gleich eine genommen.:q
Bei mir stellte sich nur die Frage ob SSII oder SSIII. Ich habe erst mal die SSII genommen. Bin sehr zufrieden damit.#6
Aber stimmt schon, er versucht einen immer zur System hin zu bewegen.

@Scemler

Der Vorgriff ist 3cm lang. Den wollte ich so haben da ich mit Zeige- und Mittelfinger den Rollenfuß umfasse. Das muss jeder selber Wissen was er da will. Übrigens hat die Rute eine Edelstahlabschlusskappe. Die ist zwar schwerer aber bringt in der Performance gut was. Ich denke auch eine VHF läst sich damit Ausbalancieren.


----------



## scemler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



ivo schrieb:


> @Scemler
> 
> Der Vorgriff ist 3cm lang. Den wollte ich so haben da ich mit Zeige- und Mittelfinger den Rollenfuß umfasse. Das muss jeder selber Wissen was er da will. Übrigens hat die Rute eine Edelstahlabschlusskappe. Die ist zwar schwerer aber bringt in der Performance gut was. Ich denke auch eine VHF läst sich damit Ausbalancieren.



Was ist das eigentlich für eine Kork-Sorte?

Da muss schon richtig gute Qualität sein.


----------



## ivo (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Zum Kork kann ich nichts sagen.#c

Ein Geheimnis des Meisters.|supergri

Einfach mal bei CMW anrufen. Extra wünsche sind kein Problem.


----------



## scemler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



ivo schrieb:


> Zum Kork kann ich nichts sagen.#c
> 
> Ein Geheimnis des Meisters.|supergri
> 
> Einfach mal bei CMW anrufen. Extra wünsche sind kein Problem.



Ok, hast du eigentlich 3-Steger drauf?


----------



## ivo (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nein. Bei mir sind Einstegringe dran. Ich war auch erst Skeptisch aber der "Meister" hat mich überzeugt. Finds auch gut so. Andere sehen das anders. 
Ich hab ne 9ft Rute. Meistens wird die aber auf 2,60m eingekürtzt und mit 5 + 1 Ringe empfohlen. Ich hab 6 + 1.


----------



## Slotti (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> ich würde als BMW Händler auch keinen Mercedes verkaufen wollen, logisch oder???



sorry aber ich finde das hat damit gar nichts zu tun. 

Als Rutenbauer was er ja in erster Linie ist, sollte man meiner Meinung seinen Kunden fair und ehrlich beraten, Vorzüge und Nachteile der jeweiligen Blanks aufzählen und den Kunden letztlich entscheiden lassen was er nun nehmen möchte. 

Die SSII-III wird auch nicht jedem liegen genausowenig wie VHF oder CTS, einzig eine faire und objektive für den Einsatzzweck passende Beratung macht einen guten Rutenbauer aus. Gute Aufbauqualität einmal vorausgesetzt.


Ist auch teilweise eine Preisfrage für den Blankpreis einer Spin System kann ich mir fast eine komplette CTS aufbauen.

Es soll auch Verkäufer geben die verkaufen dem Papst nen Doppelbett.


|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hast ja soweit recht, aber was ist wenn der Kunde sich nicht recht entscheiden kann und immer weiter nach Argumenten und Entscheidungshilfen sich im Kreise drehend sucht?

Eine SS2/3 ist ohne Zweifel viel universeller als ne 9ft VHF, von daher eine logisch richtige Entscheidung im Falle des Wankelmutes!
(sofern keine EST mit im Vergleich )


----------



## scemler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist die SS3 also mehr ein Allrounder? Wollte nämlich auch mal den einen oder anderen Wobbler oder Blech ein den Karabiner hängen.

Hauptsächlich aber eher mit Gummi.

Kann die SS3 gummitechnisch mit der VHF mithalten?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die VHF ist primär eine Gufirute

Alles andere geht natürlich auch, aber die Rute ist eben sehr schnell, für Wobbler ist sie mir nix. 

Da würde ich dann wohl die CST nehmen, oder halt die SS3, wenn Du erheblich mehr ausgeben möchtest.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kann die SS3 gummitechnisch mit der VHF mithalten?[/quote]


Ja!#6


----------



## ivo (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich nehme die SSII nur fürs Gummifischen. Die soll aber, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, etwas "weicher" sein als eine SSIII. 
Ich werds bald selber Testen können.:q


----------



## scemler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was macht die SS3 eigentlich universeller als eine VHF?


----------



## August (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mal eine zwischenfrage habe keinen geeigneteren ort gefunden um danach zu fragen 

wollte mir eine Rute selber zusammenbauen allerdings nicht gleich einen Teuren Blank und ringe dafür vesauen 

alles zusammen inklusive Lack bindegarn Blank und ringe sollte nicht mehr als 150 - 200 Euro Kosten ist das überhaupt möglich für das geld.

deshalb wäre meine frage was könnt ihr mir für dieses experiment empfehlen und wo wäre ein Adresse um alles was ich dazu benötige zu bekommen 

danke für das lesen 

mfg. August


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@August
Für 200 EUR bekommst Du schon richtig viel, das reicht als Materialbausatz sogar für einen günstigen EST oder VHF-Blank + Anbauteile, was für den Anfang aber nicht zu empfehlen ist.
Als erstes bekommst Du z.B. was durchaus brauchbares in 3 Härtegraden als der Twister-Bausatz von CMW für 39 EUR, das haben etliche ausprobiert, ohne Probleme. Das wäre für den Erstversuch zu empfehlen, ergibt sozusagen ne silberne Rocksweeper.  Dazu gibt es auch einen Thread hier im Forum.

Bei Problemen, Info- und Unterstützungssuche gibts sogar ein ganzes Forum, also alles gesichert!


----------



## August (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

AngelDet vielen Dank das klingt doch mal richtig gut da kann ich ja auch nicht allzuviel Falsch machen dür das erste mal um einfach mal zu sehen ob ich klar komme ohne den ganzen blank mit lack zu Verschmieren *G* das klingt sehr gut

vielen Dank nochmal werde es angehen und Berichten


----------



## DRU (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> Was macht die SS3 eigentlich universeller als eine VHF?




Anderes Wurfverhalten, jedoch konnte ich mit Gufis und Wobblern keine Wurfweitenunterschiede feststellen. Mit Spinnern habe ich das leider nicht probiert.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Wurfweiten waren gleich.
Die SS 3 war nur wesentlich geschmeidiger und fischt sich nicht so ruppig und brettig.

Ist aber schwer das zu beschreiben.

Am besten man lässt sich vom Rutenbauer beraten.
Noch besser ist natürlich Testfischen, aber das ist gar nicht so einfach.
Das Glück hat nur Dru, und dann was ganz Anderes gekauft.


----------



## Tisie (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Detlef,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Als erstes bekommst Du z.B. was durchaus brauchbares in 3 Härtegraden als der Twister-Bausatz von CMW für 39 EUR, das haben etliche ausprobiert, ohne Probleme. Das wäre für den Erstversuch zu empfehlen, ergibt sozusagen ne silberne Rocksweeper.  Dazu gibt es auch einen Thread hier im Forum.


einen Thread über den Twister-Blank von CMW? Wo?

Vielleicht magst Du ja doch noch etwas zu dem Blank sagen?!

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hier, wiedergefunden, war ganz schön versteckt inzwischen: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=120568&highlight=Bausatz

Manch einer hat seine Baukarriere damit gestartet ... |supergri

Georg hat die schon "in Serie" gebaut und aus den Händen gerissen bekommen, bedarf es einer weiteren Aussage dazu?


----------



## Tisie (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Detlef,

vielen Dank für den Link!



AngelDet schrieb:


> Georg hat die schon "in Serie" gebaut und aus den Händen gerissen bekommen, bedarf es einer weiteren Aussage dazu?


ja! Als Anfängerrute oder Erstbausatz mag das Teil ja begeistern aber taugt der Blank auch zum ernsthaften Gufieren?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Warum hat CMW eine eigene WG Bezeichnung bei den Batson Blanks? 

Im Katalog ist der ISB 721 mit 1 / 8 - 3 / 8 Oz (3.5 g - 10 g) angegeben bei CMW mit 4 - 30 g. Das sind ja mal im max. WG 300% Unterschied?!?

Was kann ich nun glauben? Ich meine Ulis XST ist bis ~ 20 g gut zu fischen, was entspräche den Angaben im Batson Katalog.


----------



## Slotti (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Noch kurz was zu dem Twisterbausatz, ich habe diesen Bausatz auch schon 2 mal verbaut, Blank ist ok, kein "High-End" aber fischbar. Beim ersten Baukasten waren die Ringe ok beim 2ten hatten die allesamt im vorderen Bereich unter dem Ringfuß einen Lötpunkt oder sowas.
Die sind schon ziemlich aufwendig zu bearbeiten und schleifen, ich habe bisher an keinem Ringsatz solange gesessen wie an diesen.

Empfehlenswert wäre hier sich einen Satz Slim SIC von Tacke24 zu bestellen.

#h


----------



## Slotti (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Detlef,
> 
> vielen Dank für den Link!
> 
> ...



Ich würde ihn nicht fischen wollen aber er ist sicher noch ne ecke besser als einiges was so als Fertigrute angeboten wird.


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> sorry aber ich finde das hat damit gar nichts zu tun.
> 
> Als Rutenbauer was er ja in erster Linie ist, sollte man meiner Meinung seinen Kunden fair und ehrlich beraten, Vorzüge und Nachteile der jeweiligen Blanks aufzählen und den Kunden letztlich entscheiden lassen was er nun nehmen möchte.



Genau das macht Christian Weckesser auch. Und wenn er dann die Vorzüge seines Blanks (seiner Meinung nach) aufgezählt hat bleiben auf der VHF-Seite eben weniger Vorteile.

Im übrigen versteh ich nicht, wie mán sich darüber aufregen kann, denn von JH und CH kommen doch ähnliche Aussagen, wenn man sich zwischen CTS und VHF entscheiden soll. Oder findet der JH den CTS Blank etwa nicht "besser", Mark? Gut, er verdient nichts mehr daran die zu verkaufen, aber ich denke der trifft seinen Geschmack doch wohl etwas mehr, oder? Schließlich fischt er ihn ja selber. Und sowas merkt man im Beratungsgespräch schnell - welcher Blank dem Rutenbauer persönlich besser gefällt erscheint einem selbst eine gute Wahl - schließlich ist der ja Rutenbauer und sollte als solcher einiges von Rutenverstehen. :q



> Die SSII-III wird auch nicht jedem liegen genausowenig wie VHF oder CTS, einzig eine faire und objektive für den Einsatzzweck passende Beratung macht einen guten Rutenbauer aus. Gute Aufbauqualität einmal vorausgesetzt.


Ich glaub der kann das mit seinem Gewissen gut vereinbaren die SSIII zu empfehlen, wenn jemand ne gute Gummirute in der Art der VHF sucht. Denn seiner Meinung nach ist das einfach der bessere Blank, sonst hätte er ihn wohl auch nicht ausgesucht, um ihn als seine Hausmarke zu verkaufen. 

Und das ist er ja auch - leistet das Gleiche bei weniger Gewicht und besserer Balance.

Ob die nun die universellere Spinnrute sein soll und die VHF ne reine Gummiflitsche ist? Keine Ahnung - ich hab das nicht so eng gesehen. N Perch 8F von Salmo fand ich auch an der VHF noch fischbar und so richtig weit werfen konnte man den mit beiden Ruten nicht.

Ich würde mit der VHF genauso alles mögliche fischen wie mit der SSIII, gibt ja auch Wobbler die gut mit harten Ruten fischbar sind. |kopfkrat



> Es soll auch Verkäufer geben die verkaufen dem Papst nen Doppelbett.


Man bekommt bei C. W ne 1a Beratung - der würde einem jedenfalls nicht ne Mefoflitsche aus ner  10'6 ft VHF 45 bauen und die einem dann auch noch als 30iger andrehen. Der würde auch seine Spin-System niemandem empfehlen, bei dem die Anwendung garnicht zu dem Blank passt.

Ich hab die SSIII zum VHF_Preis bekommen, das fand ich seeeeehr fair. :g
Etwas unfair find ich die Behauptung C. W würde dem Papst n Doppelbett andrehen wollen... Kritik muss sein, aber ich weiß nicht ob man das so stehen lassen kannn, ich finde da entsteht ein etwas verzerrtes Bild. #d

Sicherlich stehen auch Geschäftsinteressen dahinter - aber er glaubt an das, was er verkauft! Es ist ja nicht so, daß er einem auf Teufel komm raus irgendwelchen Ramsch andrehen will, wie es jetzt hier leider rüberkommt. Er ist eben überzeugt von "seinem" Produkt, warum sollte er einen deswegen anlügen?
Ich sag Dir: besser so ein Rutenbauer, der auch n richtiger Geschäftsmann ist, als so 'n Heiopei, der immer nur leere Versprechungen macht, oder was Anderes abliefert als vereinbart...

Hätte sich die VHF so stark verbreitet, wenn alle Rutenbauer immer völlig neutral beraten hätten? Ich glaube nämlich fast, daß viele ihrer Besitzer mit ner VT viel besser dran gewesen wären, aber der Blank hat sich merkwürdigerweise nicht so sehr durchgesetzt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich glaub der kann das mit seinem Gewissen gut vereinbaren die SSIII zu empfehlen, wenn jemand ne gute Gummirute in der Art der VHF sucht. Denn seiner Meinung nach ist das einfach der bessere Blank, sonst hätte er ihn wohl auch nicht ausgesucht, um ihn als seine Hausmarke zu verkaufen.



Einen Blank als Hausmodell zu verkaufen den man bei jedem anderen Rutenbauer auch bekommt macht wenig Sinn, weil man da preislich sehr vergleichbar ist. Ein Blank den man exklusiv verkauft wirft immer ein bisschen mehr ab, wer das verkennt ist naiv.

Die SS3 ist sicher eine tolle Rute, eben ein bisschen anders als die VHF oder CTS, jeder hat da seine Vorlieben. Man kann als Verkäufer den Kunden ja schon in eine bestimmte Richtung beraten, und man merkt hinterher wer die Beratung gemacht hat, weil solche Sachen eben auch in die Wahl des (noch nicht festgelegten) Kunden einfließen. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm, aber man merkt es halt. 

Der beratende Verkäufer nimmt immer Einfluss auf die Entscheidung eines noch nicht fest entschlossenen Kunden, und das da jeder Rutenbauer eventuell wenn er 2 Blanks hat die für den Kunden passen dann eher den empfiehlt den er besser findet (eventuell auch weil er da eben doch die etwas bessere Marge hat) kann man niemandem verübeln, oder?

Hauptsache der Kunde ist hinterher zufrieden!


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



			
				Schleien-Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Blank als Hausmodell zu verkaufen den man bei jedem anderen Rutenbauer auch bekommt macht wenig Sinn, weil man da preislich sehr vergleichbar ist. Ein Blank den man exklusiv verkauft wirft immer ein bisschen mehr ab, wer das verkennt ist naiv.


Sicher, aber kann man einen Blank, der so rein garnicht konkurrenzfähig wäre alleine durch leere Worthülsen verkaufen? Also es ist schon was dran, daß das Teil was taugt...:g



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> und das da jeder Rutenbauer eventuell wenn er 2 Blanks hat die für den Kunden passen dann eher den empfiehlt den er besser findet (eventuell auch weil er da eben doch die etwas bessere Marge hat) kann man niemandem verübeln, oder?
> 
> Hauptsache der Kunde ist hinterher zufrieden!



#6 Eben!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sicher, aber kann man einen Blank, der so rein garnicht konkurrenzfähig wäre alleine durch leere Worthülsen verkaufen? Also es ist schon was dran, daß das Teil was taugt...



Habe ich nie geschrieben! |uhoh:



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die SS3 ist sicher eine tolle Rute, eben ein bisschen anders als die VHF oder CTS, jeder hat da seine Vorlieben.



Die Tauglichkeit der SS3 stellt doch keiner in Frage, der Blank ist halt vergleichstweise teuer, nur bei CMW zu bekommen, und die Beratung geht erkennbar in diese Richtung.

Was man dann aus der Info macht bleibt jedem selber überlassen, ich glaube nicht das man mit der Rute unglücklich ist, man sollte eben nur auch die Alternativen kennen!#6


----------



## Slotti (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kai

ich wollte hier wirklich keine Grundsatzdiskussion lostreten , das war eigentlich generell gemeint und erwarte ich von jedem Rutenbauer es bezog sich weniger auf CMW sondern ging um das Zitat einen BMW beim Mercedeshändler zu kaufen.

Das sind gute Blanks habe ich bereits mehrfach geschrieben.


----------



## DRU (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Was man dann aus der Info macht bleibt jedem selber überlassen, ich glaube nicht das man mit der Rute unglücklich ist, man sollte eben nur auch die Alternativen kennen!#6



das kann ich nur unterschreiben#6


----------



## Slotti (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Etwas unfair find ich die Behauptung C. W würde dem Papst n Doppelbett andrehen wollen... Kritik muss sein, aber ich weiß nicht ob man das so stehen lassen kannn, ich finde da entsteht ein etwas verzerrtes Bild. #d




Man Kai,

bezieh doch nicht bitte alles gleich auf CW. 

Kam das wirklich so rüber oder hast du das vielleicht etwas falsch interpretiert?


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Als Rutenbauer was er ja in erster Linie ist, sollte man meiner Meinung seinen Kunden fair und ehrlich beraten, Vorzüge und Nachteile der jeweiligen Blanks aufzählen und den Kunden letztlich entscheiden lassen was er nun nehmen möchte.
> 
> Die SSII-III wird auch nicht jedem liegen genausowenig wie VHF oder CTS, *einzig eine faire und objektive für den Einsatzzweck passende Beratung macht einen guten Rutenbauer aus*. Gute Aufbauqualität einmal vorausgesetzt.
> 
> ...



Moin Mark,


ich verstehe nicht, wer damit sonst gemeint sein könnte, dein Posting bezieht sich meiner Meinung nach klar auf CW.

Für mich hört sich daß so an, als ob der C.W eben kein guter Rutanbauer ist, weil es bei ihm an einer fairen, objektiven Beratung fehlt.

kann ja sein, daß du es nicht so gemeint hast, aber so kommt es definitiv rüber, besonders gepaart mit der Kritik am Preis der SS-Blanks... #c


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Locker bleiben!
CMW kauft diese Blanks ein, weil er davon überzeugt ist.
Nicht nur um mehr Geld zu verdienen.
Das steht für alle die ihn kennen fest, denke ich.


----------



## Slotti (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ich schreibe doch explizit macht *einen guten Rutenbauer aus* und beziehe mich nirgends auf CMW, das geschriebene erwarte ich von jedem gewerblichen egal wie er heißt!!!!

Das wollte ich damit zum Ausdruck bringen und nichts anderes.

und das ist keine Preiskritik sondern das ist doch nunmal tatsächlich so. Ist ja nicht so das ich mir da was aus den Fingern ziehe.

Ich glaube das hast du auch etwas in den falschen Hals gekriegt es war jedenfalls definitiv nicht auf CW bezogen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> aber taugt der Blank auch zum ernsthaften Gufieren?


Taugen ganz sicher, dazu haben das viele getestet.
Du kannst aber halt nicht einen HE-Blank dafür erwarten, ist doch auch klar? 

Wenn man z.B. 70-80% Leistung bekommt ist das doch voll ok, viele wollen auch gar nicht mehr, und mit dem was im Stangenrutenbereich für bis 200 EUR angeboten wird kann der Blank eben mithalten. Das können alle die günstigen Batsons und PacBay in der Regel.

Diese Diskussion VHF, SS3, EST werden auch viele nur mit Kopfschütteln beobachten, das sind aber nun die fortgeschrittenen Feinheiten, die jemandem eben noch dieses Quentchen an Mehrspaß und Befriedigung geben, worauf es manchmal ankommt, vor allem  wenn man heiß drauf geworden ist. :m
Die Blanks sind unterschiedlich und haben jeder eine ganz eigene Charakteristik, das ist fein wenn man derartige Auswahl hat. Je nach Angelstil und Bißerkennungsverfahren des Anglers unterstützt der ein oder andere Blank besser, das sollte man sich vorher klar machen, wie man angelt.
Dazu hatte ich schon mal einen Umfragethread aufgemacht, und die Unterschiede sind sehr erstaunlich und variantenreich. #6

Schlimmer ist das schon mit den Ringen für den Einsteiger. Die Ringfüße der verschiedenen Ringfabrikate sind sehr unterschiedlich ausgearbeitet, einige muß man voll zurechtschleifen, andere kaum. Sehr gut sind z.B. die meisten Fuji vorbereitet, gerade der Fuji Hardloy für 6,95 (Sonderpreis) von CMW (und in der besseren Quali) ist sehr gut zu Fuße, die "echten" Fuji SIC auch. Nimmst Du ein CMW-SIC oder Slim-SIC-T hat man mit dicken Klumpfüßen zu rechnen, nur der Einbeiner Slim-SIC-S hat schon gut gemachte schräge Füße. Allgemein sind die Einbeiner dünner und damit passender am Ringfuß. Hier kann man wenn man nicht soviel schleifen und vorbereiten will schon was besseres dazuholen, das lohnt sich dann auch.

Bei mir ist es gerade andersherum, ich schleife immer kräftig maschinell und von daher ist es ziemlich egal, die Prioritäten liegen etwas anders, dann tut ein überdimensionaler Klumpfuss seinen Schrecken verlieren. Einige Ringfüße haben aber z.B. sehr spitze Enden und gar kurze Füße, da fehlt dann eigentlich Auflagefläche und sowas kann ich auch nicht mehr retten, also dann schlecht. Die Auflage der Ringfüße (Fußsohle) wird mit immer feineren und dünnwandigeren Blanks immer wichtiger.


----------



## DRU (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Überzeugung ist gut und absolut wichtig, denn sonst kann man kein Produkt an den Mann bringen. Objektivität finde ich auch wichtig, aber Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist auch für mich als Verkäufer ein Wort, das man besser aus dem Wortschatz streichen sollte. Schliesslich geht es auch darum, wie geil etwas ist oder man es findet und deswegen entscheidet man sich dann letztlich auch für ein geiles Teil.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich weiss auch garnicht wie man das jetzt groß falsch verstehen konnte?#c

Slotti hat hier nirgends einen bestimmten Rutenbauer angegriffen.#d

Jeder Rutenbauer hat sein Programm, und wird entsprechend beraten. Dabei fliessen eigene Vorlieben ein, auch wenn man objektiv beraten will - Menschen sind nie objektiv.

CW baut sehr gute Ruten, und ich finde auch seine Beratung Top - wie auch die anderer Rutenbauer! #6

Einen guten Blank schlecht aufbauen geht aber auch - und dann werden bestimmte Ruten verrissen, weil angeblich der Blank so schlecht ist. Die VHF ist ach so sensibel, am besten keinen Fisch mit drillen! VT ist viel besser, aber total überholt! Die SS3 ist OK, aber total überteuert! CTS ist super, aber "nur" ne Universalrute! :c

Eigentlich alle *******, lasst und doch die BP kaufen! |uhoh:

Ach ne, die....

Jeder muss für sich die passende Rute finden! Am besten durch Praxistests, alles andere spiegelt eben doch nur subjektive Eindrücke wieder. Bisher bin ich mit jedem Boardy der Interesse hatte mal mit meinen VHF am Wasser gewesen, und die Leute haben die Rute dann eine Weile gefischt. Am besten mit eigenen Ködern, und die eigene Rute als Vergleich dabei. Dann kann jeder für sich entscheiden, ob das die gesuchte Rute ist. Leider kriegt man das schwerlich für 5 HE-Ruten organisiert, aber das wäre sicher der beste Weg. Oder man muss sich eben doch auf die hier geschilderten Erfahrungen verlassen, sollte sich dann aber drüber im Klaren sein, das die persönliche Empfindung ganz anders sein kann. |uhoh:

Ich hatte vor kurzem mal eine SS3 ne halbe Stunde im Test, geile Rute - aber ich mag meine VHF lieber. Das soll die SS3 nicht abwerten, der VHF-Style liegt mir persönlich einfach besser. Jetzt muss mal eine CTS zum Probefischen her... Damit ich weiss, ob die eher mein Geschmack wäre!

Und dann müsste man die Ruten alle mal einem echten Drilltest unterziehen...

Ich merke grade, es gibt einiges zu tun! :vik:


----------



## Chrizzi (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Warum hat CMW eine eigene WG Bezeichnung bei den Batson Blanks?
> 
> Im Katalog ist der ISB 721 mit 1 / 8 - 3 / 8 Oz (3.5 g - 10 g) angegeben bei CMW mit 4 - 30 g. Das sind ja mal im max. WG 300% Unterschied?!?
> 
> Was kann ich nun glauben? Ich meine Ulis XST ist bis ~ 20 g gut zu fischen, was entspräche den Angaben im Batson Katalog.



Schubs


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> CMW kauft diese Blanks ein, weil er davon überzeugt ist.
> Nicht nur um mehr Geld zu verdienen.
> Das steht für alle die ihn kennen fest, denke ich.


Und ich gehe sogar noch einen Schritt weiter, nachdem ich sie genau angeschaut habe: Von der Aktionstype her sind sie sehr klassisch, leicht in der Spitze knickend - die SS3 noch mehr als die SS2 - und sehr progressiv, von daher die universellsten wenn man es zwischen VHF oder EST vergleicht, die beiden sind nämlich schon soweit spezieller, dass sie jemandem nicht unbedingt so gut gefallen müssen, jemand mit der Gewöhnung an das Marktübliche kann leicht die SS2/3 besser finden und damit zufrieden sein. Das liegt sozusagen an der DAU-sicheren Aktion , mit sowas kann z.B. jeder oder jede gut werfen, eine VHF geht mehr in Richtung harter Besen, eine EST viel schneller in der Spitze gen parabol, das muss man schätzen und nutzen wollen, nur dann ist das top.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Leider kriegt man das schwerlich für 5 HE-Ruten organisiert, aber das wäre sicher der beste Weg.


Da gibts so'n Treffen am 1.5.  ...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> eine VHF geht mehr in Richtung harter Besen



Böses Vorurteil, kann ich so nicht unterschreiben! #d

Sehr schnell, aber mit Fisch dran alles andere als ein Besen! #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da gibts so'n Treffen am 1.5.  ...



Da muss ich vermutlich mit meinem "Besen" grade schwedische Hechte drillen, sorry... #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stefan relativ, relativ. :m 
Die blaue 30er ist ein wahrer Prügel verglichen mit den feinen Spitzen der SS3 oder gar der EST. Aber ich, und Du, u.a. mögen das, wegen der geradelinigen Führung und dem Punch beim Anschlag. Vor allem ist man halt dran gewöhnt damit zu arbeiten, die Methode mit der man fängt. 
Jemand der eine krumme Spitze zur Bißerkennung gewöhnt ist und braucht, wird damit - also VHF -überhaupt nicht glücklich. #d
Und wer mit VHF überhaupt nicht werfen kann, und die EST bei etwas schwereren Ködern als zu weich empfindet, der fährt vlt mit der SS3 genau richtig!?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Det:

Also doch der große Tackletest!


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das liegt sozusagen an der DAU-sicheren Aktion , mit sowas kann z.B. jeder oder jede gut werfen, eine VHF geht mehr in Richtung harter Besen, eine EST viel schneller in der Spitze gen parabol, das muss man schätzen und nutzen wollen, nur dann ist das top.



Naja, die fischt sich schon sehr anders als die meisten "marktüblichen" Stangenruten, das Werfen hat schon Einiges an Übung und Umgewöhnung erfordert. Bisserkennung und Haken geht natürlich wunderbar, fast automatisch, aber das kann jemanden, der eher weiche Ruten gewöhnt ist und beim Anschlag saumäßig durchzieht auch ganz schön aus dem Konzept bringen. Man kommt mit dem Teil m. E also garnicht mal so leicht klar, in der Beziehung ähnelt sie imho der VHF schon am meisten. "DAU-sicher" ist was Anderes. 
Die SSIII mehr so die klassische Universalrute und die VHF harter Besen - sehe ich ehrlichgesagt nicht. Ich fand auch, daß sich die VHF ganz prima werfen lässt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja klar, schade dass du am 1.05. nicht da bist. 
Den Termin (Hecht DE Schonzeit auf) mußt Du in Zukunft aber frei halten, das könnte sich als Spinnertreffen einbürgern, und ich hoffe stark drauf. #6

Besser als den ganzen Rutenkrams in Form fertiger Combos zu begrabbeln und fischen geht nicht, ich würde die Tactilus und die ganzen anderen Ruten, die ich  gar nicht habe, ja auch nicht so kennen wenn wir damit in Plön nicht kräftig Gelegenheit gehabt hätten. Das hat meine Kaufentscheidungen jetzt schon maßgeblich beeinflußt. Und die Tactilus z.B. ist noch mehr ein harter Besen, und im Verhältnis zur gelieferten Kohlefasermenge noch einen Tick teurer als die SS3, aber eben richtig gut!

Das war aber Bootsangeln in Plön, und das ist zu einem Tackletauschtest richtig blöd  , wie sich herausgestellt hat, ein Ruderboot ist nicht unbedingt da wo das andere ist, das begrenzt leider sehr.
Von daher Angeln an einem großen Fluß als Fußgängster, das ist besser wegen der Zugänglichkeit, und wenn der Fluß gute Fische drin hat, die an der Kante langschwimmen wie üblich, und die man nicht auf Quadratkilometern suchen muss, wird das auch was mit dem Drillen werden! #6


----------



## ivo (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So nun beruhigt euch mal wieder.

Hier ist was dazu.

Hab gerade mein Weihnachtsgeschenk von CMW bekommen. :q

SSIII 9ft 95gr:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Kai, Stefan:
Ich wollte den Unterschied herausbringen, *überzeichnen*, was sich unterscheidet ...

Wieviel das absolut ausmacht, das kann ich ohne exakte Messungen nicht sagen, und selbst dann fehlte der absolute Bewertungsmaßstab.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ivo
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, sieht aber irgendwie sehr aus wie die andere, hast Du die richtigen Fotos eingestellt? :q

Bin mal gespannt ob Du die Unterschiede SS2 - SS3-H auch so empfindest wie ich, die SS3-H hat nach meiner Beobachtung eine sehr nadelfeine Spitze, eigentlich feiner als die SS2. Schwere Belastungstest waren leider - alleine schon aufgrund der Raumhöhe - nicht möglich, aber die SS3-H erscheint mir als eine sehr perfekte Umsetzung des Progressionsprinzips.


----------



## ivo (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja Det schauen wir mal. Der Härtetest kommt nächstes Jahr im Februar am Bodden.:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sehr schön, Glückwunsch dazu! #6



ivo schrieb:


> Hab gerade mein Weihnachtsgeschenk von CMW bekommen. :q
> 
> SSIII 9ft 95gr



Was willste denn so schmeissen und fangen mit dem edlen Stück? Und was für ne Rolle kommt dran?


----------



## ivo (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gufis ab 15cm und 20gr Köpfen. Den ein oder anderen Wobbler und Großblinker.

Zielfisch: Hecht und Zufallswaller (hier im Stausee):q

Rolle: 3000 Daiwa (Infinity oder Certate) für die heimischen Gewässer und eine 4000er TP Mg für den Bodden.
Hoffentlich kommt die bald, seit Sonntag "In Customs".|evil:


----------



## Tisie (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Detlef,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Taugen ganz sicher, dazu haben das viele getestet.
> Du kannst aber halt nicht einen HE-Blank dafür erwarten, ist doch auch klar?


natürlich, das ist mir klar. Wenn der Blank in der gleichen Liga spielen würde, wäre ja auch etwas faul 

Interessant wäre für mich, wo sich die Twister bez. Aktion und Schnelligkeit einordnet und wie das WG ausfällt, gerne auch im Vergleich zu den "üblichen Verdächtigen" hier im Thread.

@Stefan:

Du hast das gut auf den Punkt gebracht in Beitrag 1764 #6

Letztendlich muß man sich auch die Frage stellen, was man von der Beratung eines Rutenbauers erwartet. Ist man wirklich offen für alles? Oder hat man schon einen Favouriten im Hinterkopf und möchte nur noch eine Bestätigung für die eigene Vorauswahl? Wenn man sich auf die VHF eingeschossen hat und einem dann die - aus Sicht des Rutenbauers bessere - Spin System II/III empfohlen wird, kann aus der eigenen Unzufriedenheit hinsichtlich der erwarteten Empfehlung vielleicht auch ein falscher Eindruck über die Beratungsqualität entstehen. Ein objektives besser oder schlechter gibt es auf einem bestimmten Niveau wohl kaum, vielmehr kann es - wie Stefan schon richtig beschrieben hat - nur aus subjektiver Sicht die für einen persönlich besser geeignete Rute geben. Und zu dieser Rute sollte einen das Beratungsgespräch mit einem erfahrenen Rutenbauer führen. Daß der wirtschaftliche Aspekt (Umsatz/Gewinn des Rutenbauers) dabei auch eine Rolle spielt, steht außer Frage, aber ein guter Geschäftsmann wird - v.a. in diesem überschaubaren Markt - erkennen, daß ein zufriedener Kunde mittel- bis langfristig immer mehr Geld bringt, als ein kurzfristig mit einem unzufreidenen Kunden erzielter höherer Gewinn. Und das hat Ch.W. ganz sicher auch erkannt 

@Ivo:

Glückwunsch zum neuen Taktstock, sieht schick aus #6 ... wobei ich persönlich den Führungsring am HT einer 95g Rute dann doch in Zweisteg-Ausführung verbauen würde. Oder bringt der Einstegring an der Stelle wirklich Vorteile bzw. der Zweistegring Nachteile?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Slotti (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Interessant wäre für mich, wo sich die Twister bez. Aktion und Schnelligkeit einordnet und wie das WG ausfällt, gerne auch im Vergleich zu den "üblichen Verdächtigen" hier im Thread.



Ich habe den Blank 2 mal verbaut einmal der 65gr. und den 85gr. entweder hat er sich beim zusammenpacken vergriffen oder ich bin zu grobmotorig aber ich konnte kaum einen Unterschied feststellen. Die 85gr. Variante wird im Handteil leicht dicker aber die Spitzen fand ich ziemlich gleich. Von der schnelligkeit würde ich sie knapp unter einer VT einordnen also durchaus zu gebrauchen.

Für deinen Einsatzzweck würde ich persönlich fast zu dem 145gr. tendieren , den ich aber überhaupt nicht kenne und auch nicht einordnen kann, der 85er könnte dafür etwas zu schwach sein.

Eine andere Sache sind die Komponenten die beiliegen. Der Ring ist von der Einlage und Rahmen ansich ok aber bedarf wie bereits beschrieben ziemlicher Nacharbeit.

Den Rollenhalter würde ich ebenfalls in einen Fuji tauschen und den Kork würde ich auch durch was anderes ersetzen.

Wenn der Blank Graphite klar wäre würde die ganze Sache sicher nochmal ne ecke wertiger wirken.

Aber unterm Strich für den gebotenen Preis ein Top Angebot!!!

#h


----------



## Tisie (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Mark!

Ist die Aktion eher durchgehend oder spitzenbetont?

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Fest und einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann! #h

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Von mir auch ein frohes Fest euch allen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Euch allen ein frohes Fest und einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann! #h




Danke, das wünsche ich euch auch allen, und vor allem ein paar Tage der Ruhe in dieser hektischen Zeit... #6


----------



## ivo (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Tisie

Bei den Ringen verlasse ich mich ganz auf den Rat des Rutenbauers. Meine SSII hat auch Einstegringe. 
Ich finds elegant, schlank und schick.:q

Frohes Fest an alle.


----------



## drehteufel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk ist auch eben in meinem E-Mail-Postfach eingetrudelt. Der illox-Auftrag für die Abholung einer CTS EST 30-60 von CH und Lieferung an meine Adresse...#h


----------



## Slotti (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

meine ist heute fertig geworden: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=972

allen High-Endern ein frohes Weihnachtsfest 

#h


----------



## Slotti (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kork, Matagi und weiterer Schnickschnack kommt an die neue 45-90, das da ist ne 30-60 *pfeifindieluft*, erstmal schlicht gehalten wenn auch diesmal mit Zierrändern, die wird jetzt mal getestet wenn sie mir nicht liegen sollte oder zu schwach sein sollte geht sie wieder wech schaut aber gut aus hat doch mehr Power als ich dachte.

Außerdem find ich den Duplon Aufbau irgendwie geil


----------



## fluefiske (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hast Du sauber hinbekommen Slotti,schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk.
Bei mir dreht gerade eine frischlackierte Matchrute ihre Runden.

Mit weihnachtlichem Gruß 
Erich


----------



## drehteufel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> ...schaut aber gut aus hat doch mehr Power als ich dachte.


 
...da wird doch nicht einer...|rolleyes


----------



## DRU (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Slotti, wie immer tolle Arbeit! Ist da etwa ein CTS Schriftzug zu sehen???

Bin mal stark gespannt, wie Du sie einschätzt!!!!

Grüße


----------



## Slotti (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Hey Slotti, wie immer tolle Arbeit! Ist da etwa ein CTS Schriftzug zu sehen???
> 
> Bin mal stark gespannt, wie Du sie einschätzt!!!!
> 
> Grüße



Japp !!! auf diesem Weg nochmal Big Thx an WickedWalleye für das professionelle Setzen des Schriftzugs.

Einverständnis von CTS habe ich mir auch eingeholt  und auf diesem Wege erfahren das sie ab sofort ein neues Logo haben....da waren die Decals aber schon gedruckt. Wobei mir das alte sowieso besser gefällt 

Wenns gut geht werd ich die Rute am Samstag fischen, zurzeit haben wir aber einen kälte Einbruch mit heftigem Ostwind 

#h


----------



## KHof (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo!

Die kleine CTS ist fertig und gleich eingeweiht!

Klaus


----------



## DRU (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

sehr schöner Stock #6
Ein Steg Leitring sieht auch immer sehr filigran und edel aus:q

30-60iger????

Erzähl mal was über Köderführung & Drillverhalten!
Team Daiwa Tierra???

Ach ja dickes Petrie zum schönen Esox Einstand!!!!


----------



## KHof (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo!

Rischtisch - ist eine Tierra.

Es ist eine 2,40 m bis 90 Gramm, allerdings ist das Wurfgewicht etwas übertrieben. Die Rute wirft und beschleunigt (!) Shads bis zum Kopyto 16 cm mit 17 Gramm Kopf. Das sind dann etwa 60 Gramm. Los gehts beim 11 cm Classic mit 10 Gramm.
Das Drillverhalten ist unter Last fast parabolisch und ziemlich problemlos. Insofern eine gute Spinnrute für mittelschweres Fischen - und das obwohl sie aussieht wie ein Filigranstöckchen (Die Blankdicke über dem Griff ist 9 mm...)

Klaus


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Klaus!

Glückwunsch zum Neubau und zum Esox!

Gruss

Gerrit


----------



## serge7 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mein neues CTS-Rütchen wurde die Tage jetzt auch mit einigen Zandern entjungfert. Nix dolles aber Hauptsache der erste Fisch war ein Zander...:vik: Denn Dafür habe ich sie mir aufbauen lassen...

@KHof

Glückwunsch und Petri!


----------



## volkman79 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Liebe Handmade-Gemeinde,

interessiere mich für einen Handaufbau von zwei Tusk Blanks (Schwarzer Woven Carbon Blank). Einen für die Dorschangelei und einen für die schwere Hechtangelei. Sie sollen eine Diaflash EX (XH) nach unten und oben abdecken. Dachte da an 30-60g o. 40-80g für Dorsch (leichte Pilker u. Gummis) und 60-120g für das schwere Hechtgeschirr (XL-Gummis). 
Kann mir einer von Euch bitte verraten, welcher Rutenbauer diese Blanks aufbaut! 

Bin mir nicht sicher mit welcher finanziellen Belastung ich bei einem Aufbau, der dem aus meiner Sicht sehr gelungenen Aufbau von Slotti - mein Kompliment - ähneln soll, rechnen muss. Wollte so bei 200-250€ ankommen???. Kann das einer abschätzen? Also Fuji-Austattung, Duplon nur dezente Highlights.

Kommen vielleicht noch Fragen dazu. Würde mich aber über ein paar konstruktive Antworten freuen.

Gruß, Volker


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Rutenbauer gibt es da sicher einige die in Frage kommen, ich habe zufällig gerade heute mit Jörg Hellbrück wegen einer 120er gesprochen, bei CMW wird Dir sicher auch weitergeholfen, Karl Bartsch hat den Blank auf jeden FAll da, usw...

Allerdings wirst Du noch so etwa 100€ zurechnen müssen... Um die 300€ musst Du rechnen, natürlich je nach konkretem Aufbau!


----------



## Fechtus68 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo, seit Heiligabend bin ich echt stolzer Besitzer einer Jörg Hellbrück Handmade-Rute. Unerfahren was Rutenbau betrifft bin ich zu Jörg gefahren. Er wohnt grad im Nachbarort und wir kennen uns vom Angelverein. Aufgabe für ihn war, eine Gummifischrute für die Saar zu bauen, die allerdings auch an unseren Weihern gut zu gebrauchen ist.Und, ganz wichtig, sie sollte auch während der Schonzeit schön anzuschauen sein!!!#6
 Er hat mir gezeigt was es da alles auf dem Markt gibt, hab aber letztlich ihm überlassen was er mir baut....ja ich weiß, aber Jörg ist da echt Top!
Heraus kam:
CTS EST Blank in 270cm, beringt mit Fuji-Gold-Cermet Ringen, eine sehr schöne Split-Diamant-Kreuzwicklung, Fuji Rollengalter mit schönem Spacer sowie ein sehr feiner Korkgriff. Fischen werde ich an der Rute eine Shimano Twin Power 3000 SFC bespult mit Fireline Crystal in 0,15mm. Bilder kann ich einstellen wenn Interesse besteht.

Heute morgen werd ich sie das erste mal fischen....bin echt gespannt. Voraussetzungen sind zwar suboptimal, aber gut. Wie schreibt da jemand? "Zanderwetter ist's wenns morgens hell und abens dunkel wird".
Ich kann Jörg als Rutenbauer absolut empfehlen. Alle meine Kollegen die Handmades von ihn haben sind super zufrieden!#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Jürgen Fecht schrieb:


> Bilder kann ich einstellen wenn Interesse besteht.#6



Na dann mal her damit!

Konntest Du sie gleich gebührend einweihen?


----------



## volkman79 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Schleien-Stefan,

vielen Dank für die Antwort. Dachte wegen des günstigeren Blanks im Vergleich zu VT o. VHF und dem schlichten Aufbau mit Duplon etc. besser wegzukommen . Hat denn Hellbrück auch eine Internetseite?

Gibt es noch andere, zB von Batson oder PacBay, die günstiger sind und ähnliches leisten? Naja, und schwarz sollten sie sein.

Danke+Gruß, Volker


----------



## ivo (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo volkman79.

Der Rutenbauer ist bei dir um die Ecke.
Kenne seine Qualität nicht aber man kann sich vielleicht den ein oder anderen Blank ansehen.

Ansonsten gibt es hier eine Auswahl an Blanks.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Helfen.


----------



## Slotti (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@volkman79

Die Tusk sind Auslaufmodelle und nicht mehr überall zu bekommen, Karl Bartsch hat die aber noch im Vertrieb. Generell sind die leichteren als Gummirute nicht so der Bringer , würde wenn dann die 40-80 und 60-120 nehmen, die schwere sollte für dein Vorhaben auch passen wie die Hand aufn Popo 

Bei 2 Ruten im Paket mit recht einfachen Duplon Aufbau kann es mit den €250,- pro Rute schon hinkommen.


----------



## Fechtus68 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Konntest Du sie gleich gebührend einweihen?


....leider nicht!#d Ist wohl doch nicht so mein Zanderwetter. Bei Minus 3 Grad und recht starkem Wind hat es keine 10 Minuten gedauert bis überall Eis an der Rute war. Wir haben uns dann noch eine Stunde gequält ohne Erfolg - allerdings sehr zur Freude unserer Wirtin im Vereinslokal!  Kommen auch sicher wieder bessere Zandertage....


----------



## Tisie (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,



fluefiske schrieb:


> Bei mir dreht gerade eine frischlackierte Matchrute ihre Runden.


interessant, gibt's schon Fotos? Welcher Blank?



Slotti schrieb:


> Außerdem find ich den Duplon Aufbau irgendwie geil


Gefällt mir auch - schöner Aufbau #6 ... hast Du auch ein Foto vom Griff unterhalb des Rollenhalters?



ivo schrieb:


> Der Rutenbauer ist bei dir um die Ecke.


Den habe ich mal über das Kontaktformular auf seiner Seite angeschrieben, aber keine Antwort erhalten :g



Slotti schrieb:


> Bei 2 Ruten im Paket mit recht einfachen Duplon Aufbau kann es mit den €250,- pro Rute schon hinkommen.


Die Tusk-Blanks kosten doch deutlich unter 100€, oder?! Wenn man für Duplon, RH, Abschlußkappe, Ringsatz und Kleinteile 50-80€ ansetzt (je nach Qualität der Ringe), dann könnte es evtl. noch etwas günstiger gehen?!



drehteufel schrieb:


> Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk ist auch eben in meinem E-Mail-Postfach eingetrudelt. Der illox-Auftrag für die Abholung einer CTS EST 30-60 von CH und Lieferung an meine Adresse...#h


Das ging ja flott #6 ... dann lag die Rute wohl doch noch pünktlich unter'm Weihnachtsbaum. Und schon eingeweiht?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## marlin2304 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



volkman79 schrieb:


> Liebe Handmade-Gemeinde,
> 
> interessiere mich für einen Handaufbau von zwei Tusk Blanks (Schwarzer Woven Carbon Blank). Einen für die Dorschangelei und einen für die schwere Hechtangelei. Sie sollen eine Diaflash EX (XH) nach unten und oben abdecken. Dachte da an 30-60g o. 40-80g für Dorsch (leichte Pilker u. Gummis) und 60-120g für das schwere Hechtgeschirr (XL-Gummis).
> Kann mir einer von Euch bitte verraten, welcher Rutenbauer diese Blanks aufbaut!
> ...



Hier der ist in deiner Nähe, kann ich dir empfehlen:
http://www.rutenbaushop.de/


----------



## volkman79 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schon mal danke @ All,

hatte halt den Tuskblank irgendwo  für 70 € gesehen, weiß aber nicht mehr wo #c. War zwar der matte, aber der glänzende sollte dann doch nicht viel teurer sein!??

@ Slotti

die leichte Tusk sollte eher eine Spassrute für Ostseedorsche vom Kleinboot werden, da wären Gummiruteneigenschaften doch zweitrangig? Inwieweit unterscheidet sich der Tuskblank vom Diaflashblank eigentlich?

Der Weisheit letzter Schluss wird wohl nur über ein paar Telefonate zu erreichen sein. 

Für alternative Blankvorschläge, welche dem Einsatzzweck und dem optischen Faktor (schwarz, Carbonlook, relativ günstig) entsprechen, danke ich schon mal im Voraus.

Gruß, Volker


----------



## fluefiske (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> interessant, gibt's schon Fotos? Welcher Blank?
> ...


 
@ Matthias 
Blank : PacBay Tradition II T2SH1561-3 - 13‘/3-teilig
Bilder gibt es bei Gelegenheit.

Meine Tusk Sea Spin 2.40m,60-120g WG ist auch fast fertig,warte noch auf einen WC in Titan.Der Blank hatte 75€ gekostet.

Gruß Erich


----------



## volkman79 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Erich,

kannst Du mir bitte sagen/schreiben wo Du den Blank für 75 bekommen hast! Wäre nett!

Danke + Gruß, Volkma..., ähh Volker


----------



## fluefiske (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Volker !
Ich habe den Blank von Christian Heinrich.War der Letzte in 2-teilig.Aber er hat noch einen in 4-teilig.Der soll noch einen Tick schneller sein - 80€.
http://www.ch-rutenbaushop.de/epages/61681492.sf/de_DE/?ViewAction=View&ObjectID=18982564

Gruß Erich


----------



## volkman79 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Erich,

drei bzw. vierteilig ist leider garnicht meine Sache. 
2,70m und zweiteilig soll er sein.

Trotzdem danke für Deine Hilfe.

Gruß, Volker


----------



## Slotti (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

War gerade noch mit der CTS 30-60 am Wasser, war trotz Ostwind und minusgraden besser zu fischen als ich dachte, hab mir ein etwas windgeschütztes Plätzchen gesucht, nicht gefroren und mit Eis hatte ich auch keine Probleme.  dafür aber auch kein Fisch 

Zur Rute

Was bin ich froh das ich die 10 Fuß VHF jetzt zuhause lassen kann, 10 Fuß Ruten sind mir definitiv zu klobig und unhandlich zum Gufi Angeln.

Die CTS liegt mit einer 2500er SOL in der Hand wie ne Feder und macht wirklich tierisch Spass zu fischen.

Köderspektrum

Die Rute funktioniert für mein empfinden perfekt mit schmaleren Low Action Shads wie zb Walleye Assasin oder die Camo Salty Bites Zander in 5 Zoll mit 7gr Köpfen, da ist sie für mein empfinden deutlich besser als die 45-90 , ich dachte erst ich hätte die Schnur in der Steinpackung eingeklemmt bis ich gemerkt habe das es die Schwanzaktion des Walleye Assasin ist. Die Köder lassen sich perfekt führen und auch sehr gut werfen.

Größere Low Action/No Action Shads oder schmale Köder wie zb ein 4,25er Salt Shaker am 10 gr. Kopf gehen auch noch ganz gut, dort ist für mich aber auch schluß. 

Mit einem 4 Zoll Kopyto oder Miss Shad die doch nochmal etwas größeren Widerstand und mehr Aktion beim anjiggen haben, geht mir die Rute einfach schon zu  krumm so das man den Köder eher Gummibandmäßig anlupft was ich persönlich nicht so mag.

Werfen ist da weniger das Problem, da gehen sicher auch noch 14gr. aber für mein Empfinden nicht wirklich gut zu führen.

Ein "normaler" Zander wird an der Rute sicher richtig fun machen.

An windstillen Tagen mit wenig Strömung wo leichte Köpfe zum Einsatz kommen würde ich die 30-60 der  45-90 vorziehen aber wenn ich mich für eine Rute entscheiden müßte würde ich die 45-90 nehmen weil sie einfach vom Köderspektrum wesentlich mehr abdeckt.

#h


----------



## Slotti (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Volkman,

was Tusk betrifft bist du hier http://www.karl-bartsch.de/ sehr gut aufgehoben!!


----------



## volkman79 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Falls sich hier auch Österreicher tummeln,

hier mal ein Link zu einem Österreichischem Rutenbauer, der verglichen mit hiesig aufgerufenen Preisen durchaus konkurrieren kann. 

http://www.friedl-rods.at/friedl-rods/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=35&Itemid=48

Hinter dem Link versteckt sich seine Preisliste. Wäre ich doch Östereicher|rolleyes

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass ich den Link gerade nur beim surfen gefunden und deshalb nichts zur Qualität etc. sagen kann und möchte.

Gruß, Volker

@ Slotti
danke

@ all
an alternativen, günstigen Blanktipps bin ich weiterhin interessiert

Gruß, Volker


----------



## Slotti (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch - schöner Aufbau #6 ... hast Du auch ein Foto vom Griff unterhalb des Rollenhalters?



bitteschön   ist aufebaut wie die "alte" 45-90 nur silberner RH











#h


----------



## volkman79 (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Slotti

Super Aufbau, 95 % des Aufbaus entsprechen optisch meinen Vorstellungen...

Gruß, Volker


----------



## ivo (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schicker Aufbau!#6


----------



## DRU (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nachdem ich mit meiner CTS bisher nur eine Forelle landen konnte, gabs heute zum Jahresabschluss den ersten Zander juhu!!!!

Der Fisch hatte ordentlich power und hat natürlich auch ordentlich im Tiefen gebissen (dort ist es max 8m tief), naja als erstes hatte es kurz geruckt und ich hatte ihn verpasst, dachte schon verflixt nur ein Fehlbiss, aber ganz cool den Köder sinken lassen und normal weiter geführt und dann hatte er doch nochmal zugeschlagen! Ich rechnete mit einem größeren, was mich aber nicht enttäuscht hatte, sonder umso mehr freute, denn ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein mitte 50iger Zander so viel Spaß an der 45-90iger CTS machen kann:vik::vik::vik:

Nicht nur klasse Wurfeigenschaften und Ködergefühl, sondern auch wirklich guten Drillspaß mit standard Zandern!!!

Jetzt bin ich noch mehr:l

Bildchen gibts hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2309387&postcount=3896


----------



## Slotti (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@DRU

so muß das sein !!! Glückwunsch zum CTS premieren Zander  #6


----------



## DRU (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke sehr, einfach eine Klasse Feeling mit dem Taktstock:q


----------



## drehteufel (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Das ging ja flott #6 ... dann lag die Rute wohl doch noch pünktlich unter'm Weihnachtsbaum. Und schon eingeweiht?
> 
> Viele Grüße, Matthias


 
Hallo Matthias,

geht wohl erst morgen mit GLS raus, Slotti war da etwas schneller mit seiner 30-60 und da unsere "Optimaleswurfgewichtgeschmäcker" scheinbar etwas differieren, sollte die für mich passen...


----------



## Tisie (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Mark,

vielen Dank für den interessanten Erfahrungsbericht und die Fotos #6

@Erich: Ist das ein "echter" Matchrutenblank oder ist der ursprünglich für einen anderen Einsatzzweck entwickelt?

@David: Petri Heil zum ersten CTS-Zander - freut mich für Dich #h

@Marco: Schade, aber dann steigt die Vorfreude eben noch ein bißchen  ... bin schon gespannt auf Deine ersten Eindrücke mit der Rute.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Volkmann!

Für die Tusk macht sich Karl Bartsch sehr stark.


----------



## volkman79 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Pikepauly,

na anscheinend hat der Herr Bartsch wirklich mal einen Anruf verdient. Wer hat denn von Euch da schon bauen lassen? Gibbet da mal ein Referenzmodell zu beäugen?

Hat denn eigentlich einer Diaflash und Tusk im Besitz und kann die Eigenschaften der von mir genannten Blanks vergleichen. Bin hauptsächlich wegen Preis, Optik und WG-Bereich auf den Tusk gekommen. Und wegen den neuen Diaflashs...:v

Gruß und schlaft schön, Volker


----------



## fluefiske (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Matthias 
Die Blanks der T2SH-Serie werden in USA und Kanada zum Steelhead-Fischen verwendet.Die Spitze ist etwas weicher,hat aber ein gutes Rückstellvermögen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hatte eben ein Gespräch mit Herrn Hellbrück, wenn der Mann so gut baut wie er am Telefon berät kann man das ganz klar empfehlen! Und wenn ich hier dien Bilder siener Ruten sehe zweifle ich daran nicht!

Sehr detaillierte Beratung, viel nach eigenen Vorlieben gefragt, dann passende Tips gegeben und Vorschläge zum Aufbau gemacht - wirklich ein sehr informatives Gespräch!


----------



## DRU (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

JH ist wirklich eine Bank! Menschlich, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, ein ganz feiner Kerl und fachlich über jeden Zweifel erhaben, er angelt ja auch selber und ist beim Rutenbau ein echter Perfektionist:q

Und ganz vielleicht lerne ich ihn ja nächsten Sommer persönlich kennen:g


----------



## DRU (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Jürgen Fecht schrieb:


> CTS EST Blank in 270cm, beringt mit Fuji-Gold-Cermet Ringen, eine sehr schöne Split-Diamant-Kreuzwicklung, Fuji Rollengalter mit schönem Spacer sowie ein sehr feiner Korkgriff.



Bilder Bilder Bilder :vik:


----------



## Noob-Flyer (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



volkman79 schrieb:


> http://www.friedl-rods.at/friedl-rods/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=35&Itemid=48



Ich habe schon positive Sachen über diesen Rutenbauer gehört, aber meine Rute hatte er nie gebaut, obwohl schon ein von beiden Seiten unterschriebener Vertrag vorlag. 
Vielleicht hatte er sich bei dem recht günstigen Angebot verkalkuliert oder was weiß ich. Nie wieder was gehört#d


----------



## volkman79 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Ich habe schon positive Sachen über diesen Rutenbauer gehört, aber meine Rute hatte er nie gebaut, obwohl schon ein von beiden Seiten unterschriebener Vertrag vorlag.
> Vielleicht hatte er sich bei dem recht günstigen Angebot verkalkuliert oder was weiß ich. Nie wieder was gehört#d




Hallo Noob-Flyer,

wie geschrieben, hatte ich die Seite beim Surfen nach "meinen" Blanks gefunden und völlig wertungsfrei hier mal reingestellt, falls es Leute aus dessen Umgebung interessiert. Habe auch keine Ahnung bzgl. dessen Qualität. 

Hier wurden ja schon einige deutsche Rutenbauer wärmstens empfohlen, weshalb das ausweichen ins Ausland erstmal nicht zwingend notwendig erscheint.

Gruß, Volker


----------



## Chrizzi (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit dem "Hauslack" von CMW? Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Flexcoat Lite für die Ringbindungen haben, aber CMW hat es nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



volkman79 schrieb:


> na anscheinend hat der Herr Bartsch wirklich mal einen Anruf verdient. Wer hat denn von Euch da schon bauen lassen? Gibbet da mal ein Referenzmodell zu beäugen?


Karl Bartsch ist kein normaler Rutenbauer, aber eine gute Teilequelle. Bei Karl kannst Du Rutenbauen in einem Kurs lernen.
http://www.rutenbau.eu/bartsch/index.php/rutenbaukurs

Bisher hat's wohl noch jeder gelernt, und einige sind seiner Adepten sind zu wahren Höhenflügen gestartet! #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Slotti: Glückwunsch zur Neuen! #6 Sieht mal wieder hammer aus! Schade, daß da kein Foto von dem kompletten Schriftzug zu sehen ist, würd mich doch mal interessieren, wie das Ganze nun geworden ist...


----------



## volkman79 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Angeldet,

klar wäre ein Kurs optimal. Nur werkelt der Herr Bartsch ja hauptsächlich in seinen Gefilden.

Und außerdem, bin gerade heiß auf so ein Stöckchen und könnte nicht so lange, bedingt durch den eigenen Lernprozess, auf dieses verzichten. Zumal die ersten ja auch nur Versuchsobjekte wären.

Hab mal im Forum für Rutenbauer gestöbert, sind ein paar Klasse Teile dort zu bestaunen, die sehr inspirierend sind. Deshalb schon mal meinen Dank an alle Pioniere.

Hab zwar ne Firejerk, die sicher viel handwerkliche Qualität aufweist, aber ja nicht nach meinen Wünschen gefertigt wurde. Das ist dann sicher noch ne Nummer höher einzuschätzen.

Man wird es immer mehr leid Kompromisse einzugehen...

Danke + Gruß, Volker


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



volkman79 schrieb:


> Man wird es immer mehr leid Kompromisse einzugehen...



Oh ja... :vik:


----------



## volkman79 (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hatte gerade mit Karl Bartsch schon mal ein sehr konstruktives Gespräch, er ist wirklich der einzige von denen, die ich gerade abtelefoniert habe, der diese Blanks noch hat.
Also danke nochmal für den Tipp.
Kostenmäßig hat sich das auch sehr gut angehört, Details müssen aber noch geklärt werden.

Bin mir nur nicht ganz sicher welchen WG Bereich ich für die leichte Dorschangelei wählen soll. Kenne den Tusk ja eigentlich nur vom sehen. Also 30/60 oder 40/80g??? Kann einer bitte das optimale WG der Blanks benennen, Karl meinte wie Slotti, die 40/80g wäre die richtige aber im gleichen Atemzug sagte er auch, dass er die Diaflash nicht genau kennt.
Die leichte Dorschgerte sollte nur nicht zu dicht an der 50/100er Diaflash dran sein, oh mann...

Für die XXL-Gummiangelei, die die Diaflash nach oben ergänzt wäre ich ja laut Slotti gut gerüstet. 

Wenn ich ganz artig bitte, kann vielleicht einer, der beide Rutenserien kennt, mal einen "Optimaleswurfgewichtbereichsvergleich" anstellen!

Also zw. 30/60g, 40/80g, 60/120g Tusk auf der einen und
50/100g Diaflash auf der anderen Seite.
Bitte bedenken, dass keiner der Tuskblanks den Bereich der Diaflash abdecken muss. Die wird ja nicht entsorgt.

Mal wieder einen herzlichen Dank im Voraus+Gruß, Volker


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Tusk 2tlg in 9 und 10ft fallen etwas leichter aus als das angegebene obere WG, damit kann man schon rechnen.


----------



## Slotti (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Tusk 2tlg in 9 und 10ft fallen etwas leichter aus als das angegebene obere WG, damit kann man schon rechnen.



jepp, bis auf die 9 ft in 60-120 die kommt so hin.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> jepp, bis auf die 9 ft in 60-120 die kommt so hin.



Sehr gut, das wollte ich hören... #6


----------



## fluefiske (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bei der 2.40m,60-120,die ich mir zum Speedpilken aufbaue,scheint das WG auch zu stimmen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Bei der 2.40m,60-120,die ich mir zum Speedpilken aufbaue,scheint das WG auch zu stimmen



Sind Speedjigruten nicht normalerweise so um die 1,80m lang? Und hart wie Besenstiele?


----------



## fluefiske (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sind Speedjigruten nicht normalerweise so um die 1,80m lang? Und hart wie Besenstiele?


2.40m ist handlich genug,um über längere Zeit zu fischen und ausreichend,um die Fluchten grosser Köhler und Pollacks abzufedern.Deshalb braucht es eher eine mittlere bis durchgehende Aktion.
Für schwerere Pilker ab ca. 120g benutze ich meine 1-teilige in 1.83m.Da wirkt sich der kürzere Hebel sehr positiv aus.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Fechtus68 (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo..die versprochenen Bilder. Ist der CTS EST Blank von JH aufgebaut. Schwer gescheite Bilder zu machen wenn alles so blinkt und glänzt. Aber es ist glaub ich zu erkennen wie sauber die Rute gearbeitet ist...

IMG_2IMG_2204.jpg200.jpgIMG_2205.jpg

Guten Rutsch an Alle und gute Fänge in 2009!#6


----------



## DRU (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Na endlich, Halleluja :q

Danke sehr!!!

Ja ich denke, dass ich auch voll der Geschmack von JH!!!

Wunderschön, da kann man nur gratulieren:vik:

Grüße


----------



## Heuwiese (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> @AngelDet:
> Danke für die Info.
> Es ist denke ich an der Zeit, mir eine VHF zu beschaffen.
> Dann kann ich mir ein eigenes Urteil bilden.
> ...


 
*Nach dem Kauf einer Rute von der Stange (Fantasista Yabai 2,80m 20-70g) musste es nun doch eine Handmade Rute werden.*
*Nein, nicht VHF sondern eine CTS EST 45-90g*

*Die Infektion habe ich mir sicher in eurem Faden, der geistreichen und informativen Beiträge eingefangen.*

*VIELEN DANK UND EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH IN DAS NEU JAHR*


----------



## drehteufel (1. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> *Nach dem Kauf einer Rute von der Stange (Fantasista Yabai 2,80m 20-70g) musste es nun doch eine Handmade Rute werden.*
> *Nein, nicht VHF sondern eine CTS EST 45-90g*
> 
> *Die Infektion habe ich mir sicher in eurem Faden, der geistreichen und informativen Beiträge eingefangen.*
> ...


 
Wenn ich es so recht bedenke, hättest Du mir meine CTS doch lieber persönlich von CH mitbringen können...der Paketdienst kriegt das irgendwie nicht so richtig gebacken...#c


----------



## drehteufel (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Wenn ich es so recht bedenke, hättest Du mir meine CTS doch lieber persönlich von CH mitbringen können...der Paketdienst kriegt das irgendwie nicht so richtig gebacken...#c


 
So, heute ist meine 30-60er eingetroffen, sehr schönes Stöckchen, leider ist an ein Probefischen nicht zu denken bei den Temperaturen...an Fotos leider momentan auch nicht, da keine Cam verfügbar.

Grifflänge unten 33cm, oben 3cm, durchgehender Kork
Fuji DPS 17 RH
6+1 Fuji-Sic-Ringe, Leitring 25er Zweisteg, der Rest Einsteg,
Rutengewicht 158g, ST 31g, HT 127g,


----------



## DRU (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Rutengewicht 158g, ST 31g, HT 127g,




Herzlichen Glückwunsch, aber bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du richtig gewogen hast? Sie ist ja doch so ziemlich identisch wie deine 45-90 aufgebaut und 100 Gramm leichter????


----------



## drehteufel (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch, aber bist Du Dir sicher, dass Du richtig gewogen hast? Sie ist ja doch so ziemlich identisch wie deine 45-90 aufgebaut und 100 Gramm leichter????


 
Ja, bin absolut sicher.
Die 45-90 hatte hinten im Blank jede Menge Kontergewichte, die 30-60 gar keins.
Mit der 3000er Certate fühlt sich das ganze gut an, muss mal schauen, wie es mit der 2500er ist, die ich dafür verwenden will.


----------



## Slotti (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

~160gr kommt hin hatte meine 30-60 ebenfalls.

Die Rute wird ziemlich sicher kopflastig sein, ich habe meine dahingehend austariert das sie bei einer Grifflänge von 35cm +17er DPS + 3,5cm Vorgriff mit einer 2500er Daiwa am Winding Check in der Balance ist.

Liegt *mir* definitiv besser als ohne Kontergewicht.

Ziel bei der neuen 45-90 ist ebenfalls unter 200gr. zu bleiben mal schauen obs klappt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mark, denkst Du an die Gewichtsmessungen deines Ti-Frame-Ringsatzes?


----------



## drehteufel (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Liegt *mir* definitiv besser als ohne Kontergewicht.


 
Das werde ich noch testen, bei Bedarf lasse ich etwas Gewicht einbauen.
Wieviel Gewicht musstest Du zufügen, damit sie ausbalanciert ist?


----------



## Slotti (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Det

hätte ich schon gemacht, der Ringsatz ist zwischenzeitig da !!  allerdings muß ich mal sehen das ich damit auf ne gescheite Waage komme , unsere Küchenwaage macht nur 2gr. schritte....

@drehteufel

so ~30-35 gramm in einem ca 10cm langen streifen mit Klebeband umwickelt ins Handteil, mit einem 35cm Kork und Alu Gummi Endkappe hätte ich wohl kaum bzw gar nichts gebraucht mein Endkäppchen ist rel. leicht. 

Ich denke du wirst wohl ne ecke mehr brauchen weil dein Griffaufbau nochmal nen Stück kürzer ist, da merkt man jeden Zentimeter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> @ Det
> hätte ich schon gemacht, der Ringsatz ist zwischenzeitig da !!  allerdings muß ich mal sehen das ich damit auf ne gescheite Waage komme , unsere Küchenwaage macht nur 2gr. schritte....


Klaro!   
**grumpf**  2gr ist ja makroskopisch, so 1/10g müßten Auflösung es ja schon sein ... , bei 1/100g unterscheiden sich selbst die gleichen Ringexemplare ein wenig. Bin mal gespannt, im RBF war auch die Diskussion zu den Ringgewichten und Waagen (Produktlinks) , bisher ist ja noch wenig passiert.
Mit SVG vs. Ti-Frame vs. Slim-SIC wäre das nen feiner Auftakt :m


----------



## maesox (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Man wird hier aufgerüstet!!!!!!!!!!|bigeyes|bigeyes

Hallo und allen erstmal ein Gutes u gesundes neues Jahr,ihr "Spinner"!!!!#6

Unverkennbar,daß der Aufbau aus dem Hause JH stammt,Jürgen!! Einfach nur erste Sahne!!!#6

Knechtet eure Ruten 2009, was das Fangen angeht !!!!!


Beste Grüße
Matze#h


----------



## Heuwiese (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@drehteufel:
"Wenn ich es so recht bedenke, hättest Du mir meine CTS doch lieber persönlich von CH mitbringen können...der Paketdienst kriegt das irgendwie nicht so richtig gebacken..."#c

*Du wolltest dir nicht helfen lassen.#c*
*Kein Problem für mich bin jede Woche in HH.*
*Bei Bedarf einfach melden.|bla:*


----------



## drehteufel (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> @drehteufel:
> "Wenn ich es so recht bedenke, hättest Du mir meine CTS doch lieber persönlich von CH mitbringen können...der Paketdienst kriegt das irgendwie nicht so richtig gebacken..."#c
> 
> *Du wolltest dir nicht helfen lassen.#c*
> ...


 
Ist schon erledigt, heute ist sie angekommen. Trotzdem danke.#6


----------



## Alex.k (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

CTS EST Blank von JH. I- Adresse vielleicht?


----------



## DRU (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Alex.k schrieb:


> CTS EST Blank von JH. I- Adresse vielleicht?




Was meinst Du???

JH hat keine i-net Präsens, kann Dir aber gerne seine Kontaktdaten per PN schicken,.....

Grüße


----------



## Alex.k (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

dann nicht. danke


----------



## Heuwiese (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hat einer schon was zur Herkunft des Sportex TiBoron Blank heraus bekommen und ob man den Blank auch in anderen Gewichtsklassen bestellen kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Frag doch ma lieber, ob jemand so eine Rute schon mal begrabbelt hat und das irgendwie auffällig was taugt ....

Boron-Ruten gab es von dem seinerzeitigen Technologievorreiter Shakespeare seit mindestens Mitte der 80er des vorigen Jahrtausends - und kein Schwein hat sich für interessiert. :g
Sowas wird öfter mal als Rariarität für ca. 2000 EUR angeboten, aber wer braucht sowas?

Mal anders herum streng logisch gedacht, irgendwelche Fantasy-Beimengungen mit Whisker+Co gibts ja schon genauso lange: Was soll eine weitere evtl. härtere Faser bringen, außer erstmal Bruchanfälligkeit? Wer will Early-Adopter im Preisbereich 500-1000 EUR sein und unausgereifte Blankkonzepte ausprobieren? Das wo es 1a Blanks für alle Geschmäcker im Preisbereich ~ 50 bis 150 EUR gibt.

Und vor allem: Es gibt straffe sehr schnelle Blankmaterialien zuhauf, von etlichen Herstellern, die sind so gut, dass sie oft schon zu straff und zu hart sind, also zuviel des guten, , die Bindeharzverminderung hat Rekordwerte erreicht, was will man daran noch verbessern, eher ein leichtes Abrüsten ist angesagt und in letzter Zeit haben viele festgestellt, dass das Limit erreicht ist und ein nicht so hartes heftiges Material viel besser paßt. 

Das findet auch seinen Ausdruck in der Rückbesinnung auf Glasfaser oder GF+CF Verbund in der Wallerangelei und Gesplisste/Bambus in der Fliegenangelei, beides dort aktuelle Toptechnologien.

Also ein bischen mehr entspannt sich drüber amüsieren :q , als gleich drauf anspringen, rät meiner einer ... :m


----------



## Heuwiese (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Begrabbelt habe ich die TiBoron 60g 2,70m. Der Blank macht einen guten Eindruck.
Ich bin da kein Experte, aber eine CTS EST -60 füht sich vergleichbar an. 
Leichtigkeit und Aktion meine ich. 
Die Verarbeitung fand ich nicht so gut, zum Beispiel sind die Enden der Zierwicklungen alle zusehen.
Ist eine Kev Pike eigendlich robuster als eine vergleichbare VHF oder CTS-Rute?
Ich meine so einer Kev Pike 80 kann man schon was anbieten und auch fast einen Knoten rein machen.
Mit einer VHF oder CTS habe ich das so krass noch nicht versucht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Ist eine Kev Pike eigendlich robuster als eine vergleichbare VHF oder CTS-Rute?


Also die alten Kev-Pike 2755 und 3055 definitiv nicht, die brechen schon mal öfter an ihrer dünnen Verbindungssollbruchstelle, das ist vielfach belegt bei (un)normaler länglicher Angellast! :g

Die Beschussfestigkeit und Nichtankratzerei des alten Kevlarmantels war aber wiederum sehr gut, auftreffende Blinker und Jigköpfe haben wenig zerstört, ganz im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Rutenblanks, wo man aber sowieso immer ein wenig Vorsicht walten lassen sollte beim Hängerlösen und den Spinnbrocken nicht genau mittig auf die Rute zielend ziehen.



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Ich bin da kein Experte, aber eine CTS EST -60 füht sich vergleichbar an.
> Leichtigkeit und Aktion meine ich.


Das ist, was ich meine, wofür dann der Aufwand?



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Ich meine so einer Kev Pike 80 kann man schon was anbieten und auch fast einen Knoten rein machen.


Wenn die neuen Tica-Sportex so weich sind --- |rolleyes , dann kannst Du auch ne Günstigrute nehmen, Balzer Matrix, Magic, Cormoran Black Bull, Skorpion, Interfish, Robinson,.... 30 - 50 EUR wenn man ein wenig schaut.
Das können die mit Mehrschichtblanks auf jeden Fall sehr gut und sind dabei auch noch günstig. Nicht zu vergessen die DAM Sumo, schon etwas teurer.

Die neuen Blanks sind auf jeden Fall heavier und schwerer als die alten vergleichbaren, das hatte ich gerade mal ausprobiert weil mich interessierte ob es neue Pendants zu 3053 und 3054 gäbe, das passt aber nicht mehr und ist ein ganz anderer Blank und anderes Feeling, nicht mal schlecht aber durchschnittlich und sehr teuer. 
Insofern sind die alten (Ur-)Sportex Kev-Spin richtig nette Antiques :m, die ja auch real dem Ruhme einer Blechtpeitsche in nichts nachstehen müssen, eher im Gegenteil ...


----------



## Heuwiese (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also sind die alten SP Ruten nach deiner Meinung besser?
Den Grund habe ich dann aber noch nicht begriffen.
Dein Vergleich zu einer VHF/CTS Rute fehlt mir da noch ein bissel.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die alten Ur- Kev-Spin Blanks waren auf jeden Fall leichter, damit gefühlt schneller und angenehmer.

Robustheit eines Blanks bekommt man durch weiches Material wie Glasfaseranteile oder extra Schichten davon hin und dass man mehr Material nimmt und ihn schwerer macht, das ergibt sowohl mehr Robustheit in Längsbelastung und -überlastung als auch gegen Fairnisse aus Steinkanten und bösen Unfällen. In der Hinsicht können leichte kraftvolle Blanks aus hochmodulierten CF nur begrenzt robust sein, eben vorsichtig zu behandeln.
Genau aus dem Grunde habe ich auch Low-End Spinruten u.ä., möglichst gut&günstig Teile für da, wo mal was schief gehen kann. 

Ich würde z.B. eben keine VHF zum Nachtangeln und Ablegen verwenden, und auch als unbeaufsichtige eingesteckte Schlepprute nicht, das ist nicht passend.


----------



## Heuwiese (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

OK danke, dass habe ich jetzt begriffen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Frag doch ma lieber, ob jemand so eine Rute schon mal begrabbelt hat und das irgendwie auffällig was taugt ....



Ja hier ich habe eine MeFo Flitsche von der Serie in der Hand gehabt. 

Länge weiß ich nicht mehr genau war aber jenseits der 3 m 
WG -37 g
Gut verarbeitet war die
Kosten ~400 Schleifen

Auffallend war das das HT sehr schwer war aber die Rute damit sehr gut ausgewogen wirkte. Der Blank schwabbelte recht stark nach als ich den gepeitscht habe.


----------



## Slotti (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Jungs,

ich hab lange überlegt ob ich euch das wirklich antun soll , ist eigentlich auch Offtopic aber bevor ihr in eine Winterdepression verfallt bringe ich hier dann mal etwas farbe ins Spiel :vik:

Kurz zur Vorgeschichte

Meine Frau unterstützt mich oft tatkräftig bei Garnauswahl und Farbkombinationen und dann meinte sie letztens plötzlich "Also die Angeln sind ja wirklich schön, wann baust du denn mal eine für mich?" |bigeyes

da war ich erstmal verdutzt und meinte jo klar kein thema dann such ich mal was kleines handliches für dich dann kannste am Teich paar Rotaugen fangen.

Aber wie die Frauen nunmal so sind war klar das ein graphite farbener Blank viel zu langweilig ist , grün ist auch nicht schön und überhaupt gibts denn nix in Pink?? |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

ööhmm nee Pink gibts net!!! 


Bis ich beim surfen bei Mudhole dann doch was gefunden habe 1,80m lang einteilig und Quietschpink!!!

Eigentlich ist sie ja nicht tussig aber die Rute sollte das Klischee wohl doch ganz erfüllen.

aber schaut einfach selbst
























Mit $ 12,- war der Blank noch ein echtes schnäppchen, Ringe, Winding Check usw konnte ich dann bei Mudhole noch ergänzen.

Bin echt am überlegen ob ich mit dem Tussitacktstock nicht mal zu nem Vereinsinternem Forellenfischen auflaufen soll...|muahah:


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gaaaaaaaaaanz entzueckend! Ich wuerd dann in die Hocke gehen, um in der Tacklebox zu wuehlen, aber auf keinen Fall buecken


----------



## ivo (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## DRU (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Slotti,

ich find das Teil sieht richtig scharf aus :k

auf jeden Fall würd ich damit mal Forellenzocken gehen,..... aber dann musst Du auch nen dickes Fell und Gesprächbereit mit bringen, aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Bin echt am überlegen ob ich mit dem Tussitacktstock nicht mal zu nem Vereinsinternem Forellenfischen auflaufen soll...|muahah:


Echte Barbie-Puppen-Rute, das ist doch wirklich mal was für die weibliche Fraktion? Die Rolle hast Du ihr auch dazu vermacht, echt nobel. 

Mark, du befindest Dich damit doch in bester Gesellschaft, Franz hat eine berüchtigte Rosa-Rute, und Georg ist sozusagen der Meister der Rosa-Rute(n), das ist doch was! :vik:


----------



## Slotti (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Rolle hast Du ihr auch dazu vermacht, echt nobel.




klar für mein Frauchen nur das beste !!!!.............






























.......bist du total wahnsinnig !!! |bigeyes|bigeyes Die lag gerade daneben da dachte ich die schraubste mal ran , das hebt die Sache ein wenig  , eben kam sie heim und meinte "oh fertig" und dann "die Rolle paßt da aber nicht dazu die will ich nicht" |muahah: denke da steht mir noch etwas arbeit ins Haus...

|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

|muahah: Klasse und Glück gehabt!

Ich hoffe, Du hast noch eine Red-Arc da, probier die mal.
Meine beiden Damen stehen sehr auf die, meine Tocher habe ich für ihre Anfangsgehversuche mit einer roten Sweepfire-E-2500 erstmal besänftigt, später MUSS es aber eine Red-Arc sein. :g |uhoh: 

Rosa Rolle, Rosa Rolle |kopfkrat, gibts sowas eigentlich schon irgendwo?


----------



## Slotti (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> |muahah: Klasse und Glück gehabt!
> 
> Ich hoffe, Du hast noch eine Red-Arc da, probier die mal.
> Meine beiden Damen stehen sehr auf die, meine Tocher habe ich für ihre Anfangsgehversuche mit einer roten Sweepfire-E-2500 erstmal besänftigt, später MUSS es aber eine Red-Arc sein. :g |uhoh:
> ...




noch keine gesehen (Gott sei Dank!!!)

hab noch ne 10200er ARC die würde auch von der Größe passen, die ist zurzeit an meiner Barschspinrute, mal schauen ob sie auch dort bleibt


----------



## Tisie (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Mark,

die Rute sieht scharf aus und das Garn und sogar der WC harmoniert perfekt #6 ... das wäre ein cooler Gag für meine 5-jährige Tochter zum nächsten Geburtstag :vik:

Taugt denn der Blank was für 12$?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mark spitze!

Die Rolle die dran ist sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Coole Sache Mark! #6

Aber watch this:






Bei BassPro im Angebot...


----------



## Slotti (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

oje die Rolle !!!!

tu mir nen gefallen und entferne das Bild wieder  wenn meine bessere hälfte die Rolle sieht ist warscheinlich alles zu spät :k:vik:


----------



## Reisender (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> oje die Rolle !!!!
> 
> tu mir nen gefallen und entferne das Bild wieder  wenn meine bessere hälfte die Rolle sieht ist warscheinlich alles zu spät :k:vik:


 
Wieso ?? :q

Sieht doch geil aus das Teil .......Unser Franz16 Fischt eine Rosa Rute mit Rosa Sehne und wenn ich mich nicht Irre, hat er auch noch ne Rosa Rolle...:vik:


----------



## Slotti (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> die Rute sieht scharf aus und das Garn und sogar der WC harmoniert perfekt #6 ... das wäre ein cooler Gag für meine 5-jährige Tochter zum nächsten Geburtstag :vik:
> 
> ...



Naja ist sicher kein State of the Art aber für $ 12 kannste wirklich nicht meckern, ist jedenfalls viel besser als erwartet. Nur isser halt Pink :q


----------



## Slotti (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Mike 

ich hab da ne Idee , du besorgst rosa Fruchgummis und dann gehen wir damit mal paar Forellen fangen:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mit rosa T-Shirts und rosa Caps und natürlich rosa Fireline ...

Ich weiß, Mike bringt das, mit voller Fotosession! :m


----------



## maesox (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gebt mir die Combo u ich zieh dazu noch nen Rosa Ballerina-Rock an!!!!


----------



## Slotti (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> Gebt mir die Combo u ich zieh dazu noch nen Rosa Ballerina-Rock an!!!!



dann kannste den im Sommer mitbringen!!!! das wird sicher lustig :vik:


----------



## maesox (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Halt,halt!!! Das war nur ein Spaß Leute!!!!|bigeyes

Oder gibts Ballerina Röckchen für die 100KG+ Klasse??


----------



## Slotti (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich schleif dir deine Blechi ab und streiche sie Pink an !!!

Dann noch paar Bubblegum Gummis und alles ist im Lot |supergri


----------



## maesox (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

......hab dich auch lieb!!!!!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich freue mich schon auf das Treffen im Sommer wenn ich das hier lese... |muahah:


----------



## Hackersepp (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Oh nein... Hilfe... die arme Fireblood! 

Jetzt nur noch ein Hündchen ala PAris Hilton als Köder und abgehts !

Ich bin heute so in Singlaune:

Ihr seid alle homosexuell! - schw** , homosexuell - schw**

:q :q :q


----------



## DRU (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich freu mich auch schon, das wird lustig, Matze im pinken Röckchen, ich las Dir eins schneidern:q


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auch schon, das wird lustig, Matze im pinken Röckchen, ich las Dir eins schneidern:q



wenn fotos geposted werden, steuer ich auch gerne ein paar euros zu dem spass dabei :vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Moin Jungs,
> 
> ich hab lange überlegt ob ich euch das wirklich antun soll , ist eigentlich auch Offtopic aber bevor ihr in eine Winterdepression verfallt bringe ich hier dann mal etwas farbe ins Spiel :vik:




YEAHHHHHH Baby!!!!!!!  :q:q:q Das brennt einem glatt die Netzhaut von den Augen!

Hier der passende Zielfisch für das zuckersüsse Stöckchen.

Schade, daß es kein Casting-Aufbau geworden ist. |supergri

Aber vielleicht will deine Frau ja auch mal ne Meeresrute haben. |supergri

Oder mit dem Fliegenfischen anfangen. |supergri


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn auch nicht "handmade", aber gestern hatte eine Rute in der Hand und testen dürfen:

Daiwa Morethan Shad Shaker 90MH 2,70m Spinnrute

Ein klasse Stecken, habe noch nichts schnelleres und leichteres in der WG-Klasse in der Hand gehabt. (500 € ... nicht ganz günstig)



hier ist die Rute eingestellt:

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....te-neuheit-2009-preisvorschlag-nutzen-p-16815


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Finde die Pinke richtig sexy, Illex hat doch nun auch eine limited Edition in Knallpink 

So ein Tuff-Tuff-Stecken fehlt mir auch noch 

lg Flo


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wenn auch nicht "handmade", aber gestern hatte eine Rute in der Hand und testen dürfen:
> 
> Daiwa Morethan Shad Shaker 90MH 2,70m Spinnrute


Die sind ja auch im Daiwa Katalog drin und klingt interessant, die Werbung wird einfach abgeschrieben. Einiges sticht aber negativ heraus: |gr:

Die WG-Angaben und Rutengewichte können z.B. nicht hinkommen, oder die Blanks zerstäuben bei einem Full-Power-Wurf (von mir). :g
Erste Hinweise zu der MeFo-Rute bestärken das, also eher -25g anstelle -45g.
Auch sehr exakte Leute: Die Rute hat "sagenhafte 160g" im Text, unten steht aber 155g. Sehr glaubwürdig wenn es nicht mal über eine Seite reicht.

>Diese Ruten haben den höchsten Kohlefaseranteil, der technologisch möglich ist.

Was ist das für eine Bockmistausage? Es gibt immer wieder neue Matten und Daiwa sagt nichtmal welche und welche Blankherstellungstechnologie. Und wenn ich 100% monotypische Kohlefaser zu einer Rute bündel, wird das Ding brechen wie Zunder.

>Die Ringe sind doppelt unterwickelt 

Was für einen Quatsch, wieso doppelt? Einmal vernünftig reicht doch - sehr löblich bei den zu befürchtenden zarten Blanks |uhoh:, aber doppelt mit viel mehr Garn und Lack? Dann ist ja der vlt. topgeile Blank schon wieder die Hälfte von der Stehkraft im Mors. 

Was gut wäre: Den Daiwa Shogun und Samurai-Besitzern eine Alternative für die in die Jahre gekommenen und aufgebrauchten Ruten zu geben. Ob das bei dem Preis noch passt? #c


----------



## DRU (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was gut wäre: Den Daiwa Shogun und Samurai-Besitzern eine Alternative für die in die Jahre gekommenen und aufgebrauchten Ruten zu geben. Ob das bei dem Preis noch passt? #c




Det, du weisst ja, dass ich ein geschädigter Super Samurai in 3 M mit 30-60 WG Fan bin! Nach dessen Bruch konnt mich bisher ja nur die CTS so richtig begeistern und die ist zum Glück weit weg von 5 Scheinen,...naja zumindest einiges,........aber so eine Samurai würd ich mir jederzeit wieder kaufen #6, zumindest die alte!

Gruß

d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kann ich Dir gut nachempfinden! #6
Ein optimales Rutenfeeling unter leichteren Belastungsbereichen wurde schon damals erreicht.


----------



## Pikepauly (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Toni 1962

Danke für den Hinweis auf die neuen Morethantypen.

Die Gewichte beeindrucken schon.

Was ich bei den Preisen bei einer Stangenrute erwarten würde, wären Titanringsätze.

Die Ruten sind sicherlich Klasse, so entsteht aber wieder nur der Eindruck, daß die doofen Europäer das schon bezahlen, auch wenn der Ringsatz nur 20 Euro kostet.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@AngelDet

Ich habe die mit dem WG 60 Gramm getestet und die verträgt meiner Ansicht nach weit mehr als die angegebe WG.

Habe diese auf der Daiwa-Cormoran-Homepage nicht gesehen, wohl übersehen.


Ich meinte und kennen nicht die Mefo-Rute ! #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte gestern den Orginal Daiwa Papierkatalog 2008 mal geschmökert, das sind die Ruten (aber nicht M.Shad Shaker) und andere drin. 

Was weiteres ulkiges ist mir aufgefallen:
Auf S.56/57 gibt es die DAIWA SILVERCREEK, eine Serie von
"Kohlefaserruten speziell für geflochtene Schnüre"
"So hatten wir uns auch beim Entwicklungsprojekt SILVERCREEK zum Ziel gesetzt, etwas wirklich neues zu machen - nämlich Top-Kohlerfaserruten speziell für geflochtene Schnüre. Wir haben die Blanks entwickelt, die der Zugkraft und Dehnungslosigkeit geflochtener Schnüre standhalten ..." 
|bigeyes |kopfkrat

Lest ihr auch was ich daraus lese: 
- Entweder das ist wirklich so und alle anderen Blanks sind nicht robust genug,
- oder die Daiwa Marketing+Werbemacher schreiben vollkommen Bullshit, dann überall.

So ein bischen komme ich schon auf die Idee, dass wie weiland Shogun+Samurai die neuen Infinity Q, Team Specialist, Tournament Spinning und Morethan extreme Fun-Fishing-Leichtbauten (für multo-much money) sein könnten, Japsen Teile, die nicht unbedingt zu unserer derben Gufierei und Pikerei passen. Könnte sein ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern den Orginal Daiwa Papierkatalog 2008 mal geschmökert, das sind die Ruten (aber nicht M.Shad Shaker) und andere drin.
> 
> Was weiteres ulkiges ist mir aufgefallen:
> Auf S.56/57 gibt es die DAIWA SILVERCREEK, eine Serie von
> ...


 
Eben, ist im Papierkatalog noch nicht drinnen  ...

aber seit dieser Woche bei meinem Händler, der speziellen Kunden diese zum Testen in die Hand drückt ...

was Werbetexter schreiben ist mir ziemlich egal, weil daraus nichts über die Ruteneigenschaft gesagt wird, besonders nichts über Ruten, die gar nicht drinnen stehen


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Toni 

Mach Du mal den Tester.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich wollte ja nur auf die Daiwa-Werbemeinung (basiernd auf ihren Entwicklungsingenieuren) hinweisen:
Danach müßten wir als überzeugt Geflecht-Spinnfischer alles andere wegschmeissen und nicht kaufen, und uns nur Silvercreek-Ruten kaufen! 
Dann handeln wir in dem Daiwa-HE-Spinruten Sinne korrekt! :q :q


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Toni
> 
> Mach Du mal den Tester.


 
Habe von der Rute einen guten Eindruck bekommen, zusammen mit der neuen Infinity Q " Zaion" liegt sie so leicht in der Hand, wie Mamas Stricknadel.

Aber, obwohl meine Frau sogar sie mir zum anstehenden Geburstag gönnen wollte, bevorzuge ich wegen des nächsten Urlaubs eine universellere Rute, mit der ich auch und im kommenden Urlaub ausschließlich Spinnangeln (Mepps) kann. Und das ist mit dem "steifen" Stecken für meinen Geschmack nicht möglich.

Abgesehen davon sind tatsächlich 500 € schon für mich eine Überlegung über Nacht wert ...

und natürlich Eure Meinung ...


----------



## Pikepauly (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Man könnte auch einfach alle anderen Daiwa Spinnruten wegschmeissen.
Das könnte ich mir locker leisten ich hab nur Eine vom Flohmarkt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab auch nicht so arg viele Daiwa-Ruten, aber ein paar schon. Müßt ich erst Inventur machen. 

Es ist aber naheliegend, dass die das nicht nur auf die älteren Daiwa-Modelle applizieren, sondern auch auf all die anderen Schätzchen der Pre-Silvercreek-Ära, besonders die Fremdfabrikate. 

Ich tippe ja eher bei den neuen "Daiwa-Geflecht-tauglichen" auf einen guten Kompromiß zwischen Hightech-Extremismus und der unzerstörbaren Glasfaserpeitsche, was wir spätestens seit der Skeletor+Co-Blanks Ära aber nun lang und breit überall haben.


----------



## Slotti (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Toni_1962

du solltest wirklich mal versuchen eine CTS 45-90 oder VT 30-75 in die Hände zu bekommen.

Bei € 500,- kannste die in Vollausstattung mit allem schnick schnack und pipapo bauen lassen, da kommt eine "Stangenrute" alleine schon von der Anbaumaterial Qualität nie und nimmer mit und ich denke ab einem gewissen Preisbereich ist das letztendlich das was den Unterschied der Handmade und High End Stangenruten ausmacht. Die Blanks geben sich ab einem gewissen Level nicht mehr allzuviel.


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> @ Toni_1962
> 
> du solltest wirklich mal versuchen eine CTS 45-90


 
Würde ich sehr gerne .. die Rute interessiert mic, aber ich kennen sie nur aus Euren Berichten.

Besonders eben wird sie ja von Euch als universeller beschrieben, also auch mal für Mepps geeignet wohl.

Aber ungesehen bestelle ich keine (wie sonstiges im Leben auch... )


----------



## DRU (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ungesehen,... Bilder gibts doch genug im Tröt,..hehe,.. nein verstehe schon was Du meinst,....den neuen Daiwa Katalog kannst Du Dir bei www.Daiwa.de runterladen,....

Beste Grüße


----------



## Zanderstefan (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

N´abend,

habe gestern auf Empfehlung den Prototyp des Nachfolgers der Shad Pro auf der Messe erstanden.
RST Blank
Etwas dünner im Blank als der Vorgänger.
Etwas straffer als der Vorgänger.
5+1 beringt
214gr.
Wie gewohnt für grosse Gummis. (hebt Küchenstühle im Trockentest;-)))

Werde berichten wenn das Eis hier im Pott getaut ist...........

Gruß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> den neuen Daiwa Katalog kannst Du Dir bei www.Daiwa.de runterladen,....


Supersache, ist ja auch neu dass sie so tun. Muss die direkte Konkurrenz wohl bald nachziehen!  
PDF-Katalog rulez! :vik:

*Die Zukunft: *Viewpads für Überall, die endlich die papierlose Zeit einläuten, interaktive Standarddateien für Kataloge mit 3D-Funktionen, man kann die Rollen am Bildschirm auseinandernehmen und reinschauen, foto-exakt, elende lange Datenlisten sind fein versteckt aber einsehbar, kann kann kurbeln und Ruten und Rollen montieren, die Rutenaktionsdiagramme oder Animationen sehen .... :k

Und der Katalogkram braucht nicht ganze Regalreihen und verstaubt, sondern paßt locker für 50 Jahre auf eine kleine Festplatte.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Zanderstefan schrieb:


> N´abend,
> 
> habe gestern auf Empfehlung den Prototyp des Nachfolgers der Shad Pro auf der Messe erstanden.
> RST Blank
> ...



Als begeisteter Shadpro-Angler spitze ich da natuerlich die Ohren: hast du Fotos? Wieviel kostet der Spass? Haben wollen...


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Man hat sowohl bei den Rollen, als auch bei den Ruten den Eindruck das Daiwa eine künstliche Exklusivität über den Preis zu erreichen versucht. Abu ist da ja ähnlich. Handmade ist ja nur Billigkram....


----------



## DRU (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der reale Rollenpreis ist doch i O und die Realität hat in diesem Fall zum Glück rein gar nichts mit den Katalogpreisen zu tun, aber Recht hast Du im Prinzip schon,.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das Konzept mit den sehr hohen Katalogpreisen scheint sich bei ihnen lohnen, die wachsen ja immer weiter in den Himmel.  |bigeyes
Wenn man mal die Spanne bedenkt, z.B ne Caldia die für 269 im Katalog steht, gibts für 69 in KaKi, also da lohnt sich schon ein bischen Ausschau halten, abwarten und Tee trinken. :m

Für die Samurai+Shogun geschädigten gibts ja good news in dem 2009 Rutenkatalogteil von Daiwa, und da ist der Preis nur halb so hoch wie Morethan, schon direkt ein Schnäppchen ...


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> *Die Zukunft: *Viewpads für Überall, die endlich die papierlose Zeit einläuten, interaktive Standarddateien für Kataloge ...



Na, danke! #t

Du willst mich wohl arbeitslos machen, was? |rolleyes

Ich hoffe ja Gedrucktes wird nicht allzu bald aussterben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hasse Papier halt beim umräumen oder umziehen, sei es Bibliotheken, Bücherwände, Katalogsammlugen, Zeitschriften, ...

Wobei so ein gutes Buch mit langer Gebrauchsdauer schon was hat! #6
Und ganz aussterben wird das nicht, dazu ist es zu billig machbar, Plakate, Wurfzettel, Flyer, all sowas. 
Bei Angelkatalogen mit Hochglanzfotos und mehr wird das aber wohl schnell passieren, die Kataloge sind schon recht teuer. Und wenn die Leute eh den ganzen Tag am PC sitzen, online bestellen ... Der Umbruch kommt aber erst mit den flachen Dauerlaufbrettern, die man wie ein Buch und besser benutzen kann.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das Konzept mit den sehr hohen Katalogpreisen scheint sich bei ihnen lohnen, die wachsen ja immer weiter in den Himmel.  |bigeyes
> Wenn man mal die Spanne bedenkt, z.B ne Caldia die für 269 im Katalog steht, gibts für 69 in KaKi, also da lohnt sich schon ein bischen Ausschau halten, abwarten und Tee trinken. :m




Die Frage muß ja mehr sein, was das Tackle von Daiwa denn wirklich so wert ist. Ist auch relativ egal, denn 2-3 Jahre später gibt es das ja als Spro, Ryobi oder sonstwas Klon.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dann must Du Wertmaßstäbe definieren, aber damit tun wir uns immer noch sehr schwer, gerade bei den Ruten. Man kann da 2 sehr verschiedene extreme Standpunkte einnehmen, einmal den ein Blank kostet 10 USD in der Herstellung, oder ein Produkt kann mir gar nicht exklusiv genug sein. Dazwischen befinden wir uns alle. Bei Ruten ist das sehr schwer, die subjektive Empfindung läßt Unterschiede bei Blanks drastisch fühlen oder merkt nix, wie willst Du das objektivierbar machen?

Nebenbei bemerkt: Mit Ryobi und neu braucht man wohl nicht mehr zu rechnen, das ist ja auch nur noch ein Verkaufslabel und die Befruchtung des Daiwa-Ryobi-Syndikats ist passé.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Darum geht es ja garnicht, ich frage mich nur, was den Daiwa-Knüppel wirklich so teuer macht.


----------



## Slotti (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Zanderstefan schrieb:


> N´abend,
> 
> habe gestern auf Empfehlung den Prototyp des Nachfolgers der Shad Pro auf der Messe erstanden.
> RST Blank
> ...




Also mir hat gestern ein Boardie per PN erzählt die neuen Shad Pro seien CTS Blanks ;+

Er hat ebenfalls auf der Messe die Prototypen begutachtet.

|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Darum geht es ja garnicht, ich frage mich nur, was den Daiwa-Knüppel wirklich so teuer macht.


Das ist 'ne sehr berechtige Frage, wenn man das mal als Super-Skeletor sieht.
So round-about 550 Taler fürn Blank mit ein par Fuji YSG Ringe und 'nen einfachen Halter, ein bischen Griff, das sind selbst einzeln im Rutenbau keine 50 EUR Material dran. Blanks kosten eigentlich zwischen 10 und 100 EUR.
Wieso nicht 150 sondern 550?

Ich schätze, das ist einfach das Luxuspricing, das ist im Moment auch trendy. ABU macht sowas auch gerade sehr exzessiv, eigentlich simple sachen, aber schön bunt und teuer. 
Das da noch viel mehr geht, hatten wir sehr interessant im November mal live gehört, und man mag Diamant-besetzte Rutenanbauteile für dekadent halten, aber fakt ist dass es sie gibt und sie nachgefragt werden. Ich sehe das so: Über das eigentlich funktionale hinaus gibt es eben Luxus- und Statusbedürfnisse, und die wollen auch befriedigt werden. 
Wie Luxussportwagen und so ein eigentlich auch unnützes Zeug, Daiwa will auch ihr Ferrari-Produkt, und wenn ein paar mehr Leute die 2000+ EUR Rute haben wollen, kommt die auch, für ein oder zwei ist das anscheinend zu teuer. Gab auch mal so'n Blank mit Heliumfüllung für leichter, sowas kommt anscheinend an. Irgendwie gehört für die großen Jungs immer so ein Techno-Gimmick dazu, sonst ist das nicht genug.


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> und man mag Diamant-besetzte Rutenanbauteile für dekadent halten, aber fakt ist dass es sie gibt und sie nachgefragt werden.



Auch Ölscheichs wollen fischen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vor allem mag der nicht mit der gleichen Rute fischen wie die links und rechts von ihm.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Na Jungs ihr macht euch drüber lustig.
Aber was Christian W. da erzählt hat über welche aussem Osten, da kriegt man ne Gänsehaut.
Da war das mit den diamantbesetzten Abschlusskappen noch nicht das Ende.
Damit sie sich das leisten können, stellen sie morgen früh wohl das Gas wieder an.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich weiß aber, wer sowas für die Multo-High Exklusiventwicklung testfischen wollte, so ala: Wenn schon denn schon! :m
So normal für ne Stangenfirma Team+Testfischen? #d


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hohoho Leute, ganz ruhig bleiben. Ich finde diese 5000 Euro Ruten und diese 1500 Dollar Rollen total überflüssig. Man kann auch mit 350 € Ruten und Rollen was fangen.


----------



## DRU (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Fangen kann man auch mit ganz anderen Kombos und das sogar gar nicht so schlecht!

Fakt ist jedoch, dass man ab 300€uronen feinste Stöcker bekommt, die jeder Stangerute, die ich bisher begrabbeln konnte, zB Fireblood, vonn der Verarbeitung um längen überlegen ist. Dazu sind die Blanks idR nicht schlechter, sondern im Idealfall noch individueller dem Einsatzgebiet zugeschnitten. Von daher ist mehr in meinen Augen nur mehr Geld und keinesfalls mehr Leistung, wobei sicherlich auch ohne Frage 5 Scheine berechtigt sein können, denn nach oben sollte immer was drinne sein, sonst wärs ja auch langweilig,.....


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bringt aber mehr Böcke mit Brillis.


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Na Jungs ihr macht euch drüber lustig.
> Aber was Christian W. da erzählt hat über welche aussem Osten, da kriegt man ne Gänsehaut.
> Da war das mit den diamantbesetzten Abschlusskappen noch nicht das Ende.
> Damit sie sich das leisten können, stellen sie morgen früh wohl das Gas wieder an.



Die Russenmafia fischt auch CMW? |supergri


----------



## Tisie (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

'Nabend,



sundvogel schrieb:


> Man hat sowohl bei den Rollen, als auch bei den Ruten den Eindruck das Daiwa eine künstliche Exklusivität über den Preis zu erreichen versucht. Abu ist da ja ähnlich. Handmade ist ja nur Billigkram....


schade ist nur, daß man sich 'ne schicke Eigenbaurolle nach eigenen Vorstellungen und in top Qualität zu 'nem fairen Preis nicht mal eben so einfach selbst zusammenschustern kann, wie eine Rute  ... wirklich schade. Ein High-End-Handmade-Spinnrollen-Diskussionsthread hätte schon was 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das stimmt natürlich. Mit Brillies ist es zweimal so schön. Möchtest du meinen Magnetkescherhalter haben?


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Ich bin ja wie Alle hier kein Ingenieur, aber wenn man sich die Gewichte der Daiwa Morethan Serie mit Korkgriffen anschaut, wird der Preis schon klarer.

Ich wüsste nicht wie ich sowas bauen sollte, selbst mit den CTS geht das nicht.

@Uli

Ich hab son Kescherhalter.
Hatte der freundliche Simms Verkäufer mir geschenkt.
Ich hatte nur keine Ahnung was das ist und hab ihn mal einfach so rumliegen lassen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> 'Nabend,
> 
> 
> schade ist nur, daß man sich 'ne schicke Eigenbaurolle nach eigenen Vorstellungen und in top Qualität zu 'nem fairen Preis nicht mal eben so einfach selbst zusammenschustern kann, wie eine Rute  ... wirklich schade. Ein High-End-Handmade-Spinnrollen-Diskussionsthread hätte schon was
> ...



Tisie du Bösbacke, jetzt haste mich erwischt!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das stimmt natürlich. Mit Brillies ist es zweimal so schön.



Ach was, das ganze Bling-Bling verscheucht bloß die Fische. :q


----------



## Tisie (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Uli,



sundvogel schrieb:


> Tisie du Bösbacke, jetzt haste mich erwischt!|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


hatte ich also richtig zwischen den Zeilen gelesen  ... aber mal ernsthaft: manchmal fragt man sich schon, ob die nicht wollen oder nicht können - vor allem bei den Preisen. Klar, die Qualität muß man erstmal erreichen, aber ab einem bestimmten Level ginge es sicher noch besser. Alles weitere schreibe ich gleich im Rollenthread ...

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Ein High-End-Handmade-Spinnrollen-Diskussionsthread hätte schon was


Das bekommen wir auch noch hin, mindestens in der Art wie Blank-Assembling im Rutenbau. :m

Ich kann inner Rolle sogar besser bohren, neue Löcher rein machen und alte falsche zu als an nem Blank, das ist schon mal klar. 
Den kann ich eigentlich nur kürzer schneiden oder in seltenen Fällen mal verlängern bzw. die Spitze neu einbauen, das wars, vlt. noch einen Zapfen dazwischen. Neu Lackieren ist auch einfacher.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Det
> Ich bin ja wie Alle hier kein Ingenieur, aber wenn man sich die Gewichte der Daiwa Morethan Serie mit Korkgriffen anschaut, wird der Preis schon klarer.
> 
> Ich wüsste nicht wie ich sowas bauen sollte, selbst mit den CTS geht das nicht.


Ich denke, die mogeln ein Stück. Da ist nen voller Korkgriff drauf und lange Fuji-Ringe mit mehrfachen Ringen und Wicklungen, min. Griff 60-80g und Ringe 10-25g. Sonst ist was faul.
Jetzt sag mir mal was der Blank dann noch hat. 
Ich weiß sehr gut, dass man unter 65g Blank eigentlich keinen Spinnrutenblank in 9ft+ bauen kann, das ist Fakt. Oder der bricht wie ne Waffel. Warten wir es ab. Das mit den Silvercreek im 2008er Katalog schrieb ich schon. Im 2009er ist die Silvercreek SR moderater :q beschrieben, wahrscheinlich war das zu deutlich! :m
Die bauen sicher geile leichte Ruten zusammen, aber ob ich da "richtige" 10Pfd+ Fische dran drillen möchte? #c

ist ja auch ok, wenn man es weiß, das Spektrum paßt oder anpaßt. So eine für alles, das paßt schon bei den hochgezüchteten Rollen nicht mehr, und bei den Ruten noch weniger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ach was, das ganze Bling-Bling verscheucht bloß die Fische. :q


Kai, das läßt sich sicher optimieren:
Simulation eines Mückenschwarms oder die Projektion eines Brutfischschwarmes, paß mal auf, das ist dann sowas wie Superanlocker und ne Fanggarantie!:q

Ansonsten bringt Daiwa ja viele Schwarze und wenig-Bling-Bling, das wird wohl demnächst häufiger kopiert auftauchen, hatten wir schon mal genauso, "Alle Angler volle - angeln mit der Sigma-Rolle" :m,  und dann waren alle nur noch schwarz, gut 25 Jahre her.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Det
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß die ruppige Behandlung vertragen.
Gerade auch deshalb würde ich Wert legen auf Tintanringe, weil die nicht gleich so viel Last auf den Blank ableiten.
Gefällt mir bei der Salthya z. Bsp. gut, die kann mal nen Knuff ab.
9,6 ft 145 Gramm aber mit Duplon, das zählt nicht.


----------



## Chrizzi (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Gefällt mir bei der Salthya z. Bsp. gut, die kann mal nen Knuff ab.
> 9,6 ft 145 Gramm aber mit Duplon, das zählt nicht.



Wow ich dachte die Salthya wäre schwerer. Die alte Cheetah wirgt (laut Liste) auch nur 155 g bei 9'6". Die neue (echte jap.) wiegt 160 g, hat aber einen optisch besseren Griff. Den Spro Cheetah verschnitt hier kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nö mehr wiegts se nich und 15 Pfd. Fische traue ich ihr ohne weiteres zu.
Hat aber noch nicht geklappt, irgendwie lässt die Grösse der Mefos zu wünschen übrig.

@Chrizzi

Was willst Du bauen?

Immer noch die VHF?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> 9,6 ft 145 Gramm aber mit Duplon, das zählt nicht.


Und kleine Ringe! 
Titanringe würde zu so ultraleichten Ruten schon gut passen, und bei 500+ ist das an sich drin.
Wobei das noch nicht ganz klar ist, die Slim sind schon mal erheblich leichter als "normale" Fuji-SIC , bei gleichen Rahmenstegen. Mark wollte wiegen, aber bisher kam noch nichts raus.
Bei der 3,20m Forellenrute nur 155g *brutto* glaube ich einfach nicht, mit jedem halben Fuß Länge wächst das Rutengewicht ganz schon heftig an, wenn man da noch ein brauchbares Rückgrat haben will, siehe 1143 und 1263. Da hat Uli schon die richtige Wahl getroffen.

Hast Du die Salthya eigentlich selber mal genau gewogen?


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Chrizzi
> 
> Was willst Du bauen?
> 
> Immer noch die VHF?




Nein, ich werde ein Batson Blank (1/8 - 3/8 Oz) für meine kleine Calcutta aufbauen. Geplant ist eigentlich alles, fehlt nur noch die Umsetzung.


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bei der 3,20m Forellenrute nur 155g *brutto* glaube ich einfach nicht, mit jedem halben Fuß Länge wächst das Rutengewicht ganz schon heftig an,



Die Cheetah ist 9'6" = 2.90 m 
Dank des kurzen Griffes, hat sie dennoch eine "effektive" Länge wie eine 10' = 3.05 m Rute.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Klar habe ich das selber gewogen.
Das umrechnen wäre mir viel zu doof.
Und die Waage ist vertrauenswürdig.
Die könnte man auch noch um 15 Gramm erleichtern, wenn man diesen Brimborium-Kram im Matagi-Style weglassen würde, dann wäre sie an den Morethan dran, aber eben kein Korkgriff!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Dank des kurzen Griffes, hat sie dennoch eine "effektive" Länge wie eine 10' = 3.05 m Rute.


Man kann die 10ft oder 10ft6 Rute aber auch so aufbauen, dann hat man wieder den Fuß als Wurfhebel mehr!


----------



## Chrizzi (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Man kann die 10ft oder 10ft6 Rute aber auch so aufbauen, dann hat man wieder den Fuß als Wurfhebel mehr!



So ein langer Griff stört nur.


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vieleicht sollte man einfach mal, sone Morethan kaufen und fischen.
Verschickt Stollenwerk mit dem neuen Katalog wieder Rabattmarken??
Dann könnte son Daiwa Stecken ja in vernünftige Preisregionen kommen.
Reizen tut das schon lange.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Für so`n L-Forellengerät an der Küste wäre das in der Tat schon sehr nett. 
Das kann aber nichts so derbes sein, genauso wenig wie Du mit einem Ferrari einen Pferdeanhänger ziehen kannst und tätest, oder in den Wald Holz holen fahren. Das Einsatzziel im Auge zu behalten halte ich für wichtig, so wie sich die ganze längliche Diskussion um die Infinity-Rolle ja hauptsächlich um die mißbräuchliche Verwendung als U-Boot gedreht hat. :m


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das die nicht zum auffe Steine schmeissen sind ist mir schon klar.
Ich dachte auch mehr an sone Barschrute.
Für die Küste hab ich schon 3 Stck.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mindest eine oder sogar 2 feine Barschstöckchen hast Du doch schon. 
Würde mich wundern, wenn der "BB-Pimpel" nicht auch auf Barsche mit Spinner usw. funzt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich bin ja wie Alle hier kein Ingenieur



He, nicht alle... |wavey:


----------



## Pikepauly (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Na den erzähl mal was zur Fasertechnologie.

@Det
Die Bellyrute ist nen büschen kurz und der Skelli Verschnitt verscherbelt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was ein Glück, daß ich für die Barsche, die ich so fange keine Spielzeugbarschrute brauche. :g

Obwohl die hier sicherlich derbe Spass macht!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Na den erzähl mal was zur Fasertechnologie.




Falsches Fachgebiet!


----------



## ok1 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Klar habe ich das selber gewogen.
> Das umrechnen wäre mir viel zu doof.



Kannst Du mal eben nur den Blank wiegen? Das ist ja die spannende Frage. |rolleyes

Olaf


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das geht leider nicht.
Sorry!


----------



## drehteufel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Das geht leider nicht.
> Sorry!



Warum nicht, Ringe, Griff und Rollenhalter runter und los gehts...|supergri


----------



## SebastianHH (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Boardies!

Bin gerade dabei mich durch den diesen interresanten Thread zu lesen. Ich möchte mir nähmlich von Herrn Weckesser zwei weitere Ruten bauen lassen. Und versuche hier so viele Informationen wie möglich zu sammeln. 
Ich lasse mir auf jeden fall eine Gufirute für die Elbe bauen.
Eine Spin System 3 oder eine Harrison VHF 30-75. Bin mir da noch nicht ganz schlüssig. Bespreche ich noch mit Herrn W.


Ich möchte mir aber noch eine Rute für den Bodden bauen lassen. Für Gummis von 17,5cm-30cm mit maximal 30g Köpfen.  Auch mal große Wobbler. Habe da an eine Harrison VT 2,70 60-120g oder eine 75-150g. Da ich zu diesem Thema hier noch nichts gelesen habe würde ich mal gerne fragen, ob jemand eine dieser Ruten fischt, und mir vielleicht was zu meiner Auswahlsagen kann? 
Oder vielleicht hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag.

Ich besitze schon eine CMW Blechi. Die ist mir aber etwas zu Schwach für die großen Gummis. Benutze sie für Shads bis 17,5cm.

Danke im Vorraus für die Antworten.

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## ivo (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Es wird aber schwer werden bei Christian eine VHF zu Bestellen.:q

Das läuft dann auf die SpinSystem III 95gr hinaus.|rolleyes


----------



## drehteufel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



ivo schrieb:


> Es wird aber schwer werden bei Christian eine VHF zu Bestellen.:q
> 
> Das läuft dann auf die SpinSystem III 95gr hinaus.|rolleyes



Kann ich mir auch vorstellen...


----------



## ok1 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> 'Nabend,
> 
> 
> schade ist nur, daß man sich 'ne schicke Eigenbaurolle nach eigenen Vorstellungen und in top Qualität zu 'nem fairen Preis nicht mal eben so einfach selbst zusammenschustern kann, wie eine Rute  ... wirklich schade. Ein High-End-Handmade-Spinnrollen-Diskussionsthread hätte schon was



In der Tat. :k

Nur im Keller bauen wird schwierig. Wenn mir aber jemand eine designed, organisiere einen Produzenten. 

Olaf


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Eine Spin System 3 oder eine Harrison VHF 30-75. Bin mir da noch nicht ganz schlüssig. Bespreche ich noch mit Herrn W.


Tja, genau wie es schon anklingt: 
Du solltest Dich vorher entscheiden.
Der Unterschied ist relativ groß, hat beides was. 
Nur für den, der eine minimalst arbeitende hart rüberkommende Spitze mit Druckpunkt ganz vorne am Spitzenring zum lupfen haben will, da kommen die beiden guten Gummi-VHF-Typen 9ft -30/45 und -75 an erster Stelle und dann erst die anderen Kandidaten. Sobald man noch was anderes machen will, sind diese beiden wiederum arg im Hintertreffen, also schon was überlegenswertes und entscheidbares.


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Christian HH

Ich würde mit Christian auch mal über die CTS EST 120 Gramm SU schnacken.
Da sagt aber auch vieleicht Slotti noch was dazu.
Das wäre im Moment wohl meine Wahl und Christian hat sie ja jetzt auch fürn guten 
Kurs. Liegt gerade son Tacken über der Blechi, die Marc (Slotti) ja auch hat.

Fürs Leichtere würde ich die SS 3 vorziehen.
Aber auch büschen teurer als die VHF.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies!
> 
> Ich möchte mir aber noch eine Rute für den Bodden bauen lassen. Für Gummis von 17,5cm-30cm mit maximal 30g Köpfen.  Auch mal große Wobbler. Habe da an eine Harrison VT 2,70 60-120g oder eine 75-150g.



die 60/120 und 75/150 sind schon echte Brocken, fuer's Welsspinnen. Einer von den beiden Blanks war die fanatic Siluro von J. Gutjahr, ich glaub der 75/150. Ich selbst hab ne 120er VHF in 3m zum leichten Welsspinnen, wenn es mal weit gehen muss.

Auch wenn's am Bodden grosse Fische hat, die genannten Blanks sind meiner Meinung nach ueberdimensioniert dafuer. Am Bodden angelst du doch sicher vom Boot, brauchst du da eine 2,7m Rute, mit der du deine Koeder noch voll durchziehen kannst?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hatten wir hier nicht die Tage die tuffig-pinken Ruten? Scheint gesellschaftsfaehig zu werden...

http://www.angelcenter-kassel.de/ack/illex-ashura-grey-210-shooting-star-pink-p-4400.html


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Kopieraktion ging aber schnell! :m


----------



## SebastianHH (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



ivo schrieb:


> Es wird aber schwer werden bei Christian eine VHF zu Bestellen.:q
> 
> Das läuft dann auf die SpinSystem III 95gr hinaus.|rolleyes


 
Ja ist das so? Verkauft er nicht gerne Harrison?
Weil die SpinSystem 3 seine Kreation ist. Oder?


----------



## SebastianHH (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> die 60/120 und 75/150 sind schon echte Brocken, fuer's Welsspinnen. Einer von den beiden Blanks war die fanatic Siluro von J. Gutjahr, ich glaub der 75/150. Ich selbst hab ne 120er VHF in 3m zum leichten Welsspinnen, wenn es mal weit gehen muss.
> 
> Auch wenn's am Bodden grosse Fische hat, die genannten Blanks sind meiner Meinung nach ueberdimensioniert dafuer. Am Bodden angelst du doch sicher vom Boot, brauchst du da eine 2,7m Rute, mit der du deine Koeder noch voll durchziehen kannst?


 
OK alles klar danke für die die Antwort. Ich werde ja keine möglichkeit haben die Stöcke mal anzufassen. Deswegen freue ich mich über jede Antwort. Hast du eine andere Alternative zum Bodden-Fischen?

Ich angel auch vom Boot meistens längere Ruten. 2,70 sollte sie auf jeden fall haben.
MfG
Sebastian


----------



## ok1 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Ja ist das so? Verkauft er nicht gerne Harrison?
> Weil die SpinSystem 3 seine Kreation ist. Oder?



Deshalb vielleicht - die SS 3 hält er jedenfalls für besser. Aber er will als Rutenbauer auch wenige Ärger mit seinen Kunden. Das die VHF an der einen oder anderen Stelle keine unsanfte Behandlung verträgt, haben wir ja zu genüge erfahren. Das ist seine Begründung dafür, dass er keine mehr baut. Den Blank kann man aber noch kaufen.

Olaf


----------



## DRU (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Einerseits ist er von seinen Modellen einfach mehr überzeugt und zum anderen scheint er die Harrison nicht so zu mögen, denn sonst würde er kaum schreiben, dass die CTS die Briten in den Schatten stellen,......in meinen Augen ja auch zu recht:q


----------



## ivo (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@SebastianHH

Ja der Christian bevorzugt seine eigene Serie.
 Ist aber kein Geheimnis. Ich habe mir vor Weihnachten für den von dir genannten Einsatzzweck (Bodden) die SpinSystem III 95gr gegönnt. Ein paar Seiten weiter zurück ist sie auch zu finden.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Einerseits ist er von seinen Modellen einfach mehr überzeugt und zum anderen scheint er die Harrison nicht so zu mögen, denn sonst würde er kaum schreiben, dass die CTS die Briten in den Schatten stellen,......in meinen Augen ja auch zu recht:q



wenn er nicht nur ein guter Rutenbauer, sondern auch ein guter Kaufmann ist, dann wird er an der SpinSystem ein bisserl mehr Marge haben... bei den Harrisons sind Blankpreise hinreichend bekannt und es gibt ein paar Rutenbauer, die die anbieten. |rolleyes


----------



## DRU (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Logisch, und sie sind auch "nur" ein Fernost Produkt! Ich denke, er wird an denen richtig gut verdienen, aber er stellt sie auch als etwas besonderes dar und etwas besonderes darf auch einfach teurer sein. Dazu kommt, dass er die höchstwahrscheinlich in größeren Mengen abnimmt und ein Kauffmann verkauft am liebsten direkt ausm Lager anstatt beim groß Händler Blanks (regelmäßig) bestellen zu müssen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> ......in meinen Augen ja auch zu recht:q



Immer wenn so ganz leichte Seitenhiebe kommen, fühlen sich manche schnell auf die Füße getreten.

Reine Feststellung, geht mir im übrigen auch so.

Dieses "besser/schlechter", "in den Schatten stellen", "andere Liga"-Gequatsche sollte man wirklich lieber den Kaufmännern überlassen. |rolleyes

Und ob die nun aus Fernost, England, Neuseeland oder woher auch immer kommen, das sind alles Kohlefasermatten um nen Stahlkern gewickelt und Gebacken, wir sind eigentlich alle vollkommen bescheuert solche Preise dafür zu bezahlen und tun's trotzdem!


----------



## Slotti (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Christian HH
> 
> Ich würde mit Christian auch mal über die CTS EST 120 Gramm SU schnacken.
> Da sagt aber auch vieleicht Slotti noch was dazu.
> ...



Moin Gerrit,

ich persönlich würde mir für diesen Einsatzzweck auch die CTS 60-120SU (SU-Stepped-Up nochmal etwas steifer als das normale Modell) aussuchen.

alternativ würde so manchem warscheinlich auch die normale CTS 60-120 ausreichen.

Kenne beide Ruten leider nur vom sehen, also selbst noch nicht damit gefischt, speziell die SU ist ein richtiges "Kraftei" bei verhältnismäßig dünnem Blankdurchmesser. Die normale 60-120 entspricht vom WG-Spektrum in etwa der Hastings GUSA Blechpeitsche, die SU liegt nochmal ein Stück darüber.

#h


----------



## drehteufel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Immer wenn so ganz leichte Seitenhiebe kommen, fühlen sich manche schnell auf die Füße getreten.
> 
> Reine Feststellung, geht mir im übrigen auch so.
> 
> ...



|good:


----------



## DRU (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja das stimmt, Geld spielt natürlich immer eine Rolle, aber eine absolut untergeordnete, denn es geht viel mehr darum sich auf etwas besonderes zu freuen und sich dann an dem "Geilen" zu ergötzen, beim Angeln,  zu Hause oder einfach nur in Gedanken,...Thats it:g


----------



## zesch (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

mit dem Unterschied das Fernost Fabriken sich rein auf Ruten Blanks konzentrieren...

Harrison aber auch Golfschläger und Windrotoren baut....

ich vertraue lieber dem Schuster der bei seinen Leisten bleibt !

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wat für Fernost? CTS ist Neuseeland, das it Down Under Nachbar. Harrison baut noch so manche andere Sachen aus Carbon, für militärische Zwecke sind die auch zu haben  Was ist den daran falsch wen jemand etwas von einem Werkstoff versteht das er aus dem eben verscheidene Endprodukte fertigt?


----------



## Hooked (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Shimano baut auch Fahrräder. Sind die Rollen deswegen schlecht?
Ich glaube eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall...


----------



## DRU (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also Shamoni baut keine Fahrräder, so ist das ja nicht, nur die Komponenten!

Es ging mit nicht um CTS, sondern sie SS Serie, die ist aus Fernost!


----------



## DRU (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Abgesehen davon, ist der Fahrradsektor, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, der größere bzw der größte und ich arbeite schliesslich in der Branche,....


----------



## zesch (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

es gibt bessere Rollen, als von der Marke Shimano

+ ich meinte mit Fernost den Blank der Spinsystem...

und ist Neuseeland nicht schon Fernost ? (rein geographisch..)

zesch


----------



## Hooked (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Also Shamoni baut keine Fahrräder, so ist das ja nicht, nur die Komponenten!
> 
> Es ging mit nicht um CTS, sondern sie SS Serie, die ist aus Fernost!



Hast Recht, zumindest die Schaltungen und Bremsen und so.
Gibt aber auch Shimano-Bikes auf private-Label Basis. Sind dann aber natürlich nicht selbst produziert.
Wobei es evtl. sogar doch welche gibt...
Ist aber auch egal, dann halt Zubehör. Ist trotzdem ein anderes Gebiet.


----------



## Denni_Lo (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



zesch schrieb:


> ...
> und ist Neuseeland nicht schon Fernost ? (rein geographisch..)
> 
> zesch


Naja, kan man sich sicher darüber streiten genau wie mit der geograßhischen Europa Grenze sich andauernd gefetzt wird.


----------



## Hooked (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



zesch schrieb:


> es gibt bessere Rollen, als von der Marke Shimano
> 
> + ich meinte mit Fernost den Blank der Spinsystem...
> 
> ...



Es gibt immer was besseres! :m

Das war aber auch nicht gefragt, ich habe gefragt ob die Rollen deswegen schlecht sind. Nicht ob es bessere gibt.

Zu dem Fernost:
Wenn dann wohl eher "noch" Fernost. Wenn man nicht andersrum fliegt. :q


----------



## Zanderstefan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Also mir hat gestern ein Boardie per PN erzählt die neuen Shad Pro seien CTS Blanks
> Er hat ebenfalls auf der Messe die Prototypen begutachtet.


 


Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Als begeisteter Shadpro-Angler spitze ich da natuerlich die Ohren: hast du Fotos? Wieviel kostet der Spass? Haben wollen...


 
@slotti
Hat dein PN Benachrichtiger Recht. Ich hatte mich verschreiben getan.

@Raubfisch-Fan
mache morgen Fotos und stelle die ein. Über meinen Preis wurde Stillschweigen (#hChris + Mario) vereinbart. Soll später ähnlich teuer wie die Shad Pro werden. Wenn mein Gewässer Eisfrei ist werde ich meinen Prototyp und die Shad Pro am Wasser vergleichen können. werde dann berichten.

Gruß


----------



## Slotti (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

das nenne ich mal eine interessante Info 

weißt du zufällig welche WG Klassen sie verbauen ? bzw wie ist die Rute angegeben die du gekauft hast?

Thx #6


----------



## Zanderstefan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> das nenne ich mal eine interessante Info
> 
> weißt du zufällig welche WG Klassen sie verbauen ? bzw wie ist die Rute angegeben die du gekauft hast?
> 
> Thx #6


 
Habe mal die Durchmesser ermittelt. Demnach sollten es die Blanks

EST008 60-120 g 2,70 m 

oder

EST009 60-120 g SU 2,70 m SU= stepped up

sein.

Kaufe meine Ruten oft nicht nach WG(alles Lüge) hatte sie aber mit der Shad Pro etwas vergleichen können. 
Und wie schon gesagt: etwas straffer. War mir persönlich etwas gefälliger.

Was ist stepped up#c. 

Man kläre mich auf


----------



## drehteufel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Zanderstefan schrieb:


> Habe mal die Durchmesser ermittelt. Demnach sollten es die Blanks
> 
> EST008 60-120 g 2,70 m
> 
> ...



Hat Slotti ein paar Postings vorher erklärt. 
Ist mir nur rätselhaft, warum die Ruten dann ~500 Euro kosten sollen wie die jetzige Shad Pro...#c


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Drehteufel

Das ist das Snyper-Syndrom.

Er ist jung und braucht das Geld.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das nennt man Wertschöpfung. Der eine kauft sich das teure Stangenmodell, der anderen muß mit dem billigem Handmadeschund vorlieb nehmen.


----------



## Slotti (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ich denke eher das sie die Preise der VHF`s übernehmen werden. €500,- wär schon derbe heftig.


----------



## Zanderstefan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hat Slotti ein paar Postings vorher erklärt.
> Ist mir nur rätselhaft, warum die Ruten dann ~500 Euro kosten sollen wie die jetzige Shad Pro...#c


 
Wer weiss denn was der Blank der Shad Pro kostet? Hat da einer nen`Preis?
Arbeit steckt da auch drin.
warum soll solide Arbeit nicht gut bezahlt werden?
Verstehe oft dieses Schlausprechen und seltsame Kommentieren nicht.
Ich habe zum Bau keine Zeit, also bleibt nur der Kauf fertiger Ruten. Wenn ich was gefälliges will, muss ich halt tief in die Tasche greifen. Und gute Arbeit kostet gutes Geld.

Gruß


----------



## DRU (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gute Arbeit will auch seinen Preis haben, aber unnötigerweise muss man nicht noch extra für den ShadPro Namen bezahlen!

Hast Du schonmal arbeiten von JH oder CMW in der Hand gehabt?

Das ist Rutenbauhandwerkskunst vom Feinsten!

Und wenn Du dort für 5 Scheine eine CTS haben möchtest, dann sieht die aus wie vom anderen Stern und nicht nach dem GT Standardaufbau!


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Für eine topaufgebaute Rute mit dem gleichem Blank wie die Shadpro muß man 300-350 Teuro ausgeben. Wenn man 500 investiert, dann bekommt man sie auch mit dem von Pauly gewünschten Brilli. Aber nur einen kleinen.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Für eine topaufgebaute Rute mit dem gleichem Blank wie die Shadpro muß man 300-350 Teuro ausgeben. Wenn man 500 investiert, dann bekommt man sie auch mit dem von Pauly gewünschten Brilli. Aber nur einen kleinen.



Wo bekommst man denn den Blank der Shadpro zu kaufen?

Edit: ausser bei germantackle, wo es den fuer 300 Steine gibt.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke mal da hat sich einer verhöhrt, dass die neuen shad pro von cts sind. Jedenfalls laut HP von GT sind die in Za mit RST ( auch 3 Buchstaben) entstanden.
Schönen Abend A.


----------



## Slotti (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal da hat sich einer verhöhrt, dass die neuen shad pro von cts sind. Jedenfalls laut HP von GT sind die in Za mit RST ( auch 3 Buchstaben) entstanden.
> Schönen Abend A.



also wenn man schon klugschxxst sollte man wenigstens vorher mal genau nachlesen.

Die Boardies sprachen von Messeneuheiten die noch nicht auf der GT Homepage zu finden sind.

Schönen Abend


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Wo bekommst man denn den Blank der Shadpro zu kaufen?
> 
> Edit: ausser bei germantackle, wo es den fuer 300 Steine gibt.



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2333549&postcount=1996

Wenn es denn so ist, dann bekommt man den Blank für ca. 150 Euro oder weniger. Aber es geht ja um Neuheiten...


----------



## drehteufel (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Zanderstefan schrieb:


> Wer weiss denn was der Blank der Shad Pro kostet? Hat da einer nen`Preis?
> Arbeit steckt da auch drin.
> warum soll solide Arbeit nicht gut bezahlt werden?
> Verstehe oft dieses Schlausprechen und seltsame Kommentieren nicht.
> ...



Das sollte kein Schlausprechen meinerseits sein, sondern nur eine simple Frage nach der Rechtfertigung für den 500 Euro-Preis. 
Da ich eine nach meinen Wünschen gefertigte Rute mit CTS-Blank und sehr guten Komponenten bereits für unter 300 Euro bekomme, frage ich mich schon, wofür ich dann noch mal 200 Euro mehr ausgeben soll...|kopfkrat


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2333549&postcount=1996
> 
> Wenn es denn so ist, dann bekommt man den Blank für ca. 150 Euro oder weniger. Aber es geht ja um Neuheiten...



Mein Gutester, die alte Shadpro ist ein RST Blank, der so bei keinem anderen Rutenbauer zu bekommen ist....


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Klar, sicher...


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

dann zeig ihn mir doch #c

Im Ernst: GT sagt, er ist von RST, dann glaube ich auch das auch. Von RST gibt es ja nicht gerade viele Blanks fuer 130 oder 150 Euros... weisst du welcher es ist?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was ist denn hier los? Ging ja initial um die neue Rute ...
Tut euch einen Gefallen, wenn schon der Anbieter so ein bischen blöd darin ist:
nennt sie Shadpro-1 und Shadpro-2, dann kann man das auch auseinanderhalten und vermeidet Mißverständnisse. #h


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

shadpro-2


----------



## Zanderstefan (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Das sollte kein Schlausprechen meinerseits sein, sondern nur eine simple Frage nach der Rechtfertigung für den 500 Euro-Preis.
> Da ich eine nach meinen Wünschen gefertigte Rute mit CTS-Blank und sehr guten Komponenten bereits für unter 300 Euro bekomme, frage ich mich schon, wofür ich dann noch mal 200 Euro mehr ausgeben soll...|kopfkrat


 

Wer sagt denn das der Nachfolger 500 Euro kosten soll?
Die alte Shad Pro kostet 499 Europäer.
Was die Neue denn dann mal entgültig kostet, steht noch gar nicht fest.


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hast recht, das ist dusselige Spekulation...


----------



## Zanderstefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Mein Gutester, die alte Shadpro ist ein RST Blank, der so bei keinem anderen Rutenbauer zu bekommen ist....


 
Da solltest Du recht haben. Nachdem  ich die Shad Pro 1 erstes mal in der Hand hielt habe wirklich so ziemlich alles abgegoogelt. Nix gefunden.
Ich kenne da Mitarbeiter von GT um den Aussagen wirklich vertrauen zu können.
Kleine Stückzahlen machen eben hohe Preise.

Gruß


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab die Shadpro-1 auch, hab deswegen von Paris bei GT in D'dorf vorbeigeschaut, um sie mir vorher anzugucken. Hab auch intensiv gesucht, mehrere RST-Haendler und Rutenbauer gefragt, keiner konnte mir sagen, welcher Blank es ist.

Habe mit ihr eine Saison jetzt gefischt und bin begeistert: Lt Kuechenwaage wiegt sie tatsaechlich unter 200g und ich habe etliche Waller mit ihr gedrillt, ohne dass sie je am Limit war. Eine Klasse-Rute, hoffe dass der Nachfolger mindestens genauso gut wird...


----------



## Zanderstefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Raubfisch-Fan
Hier die versprochenen Fotos.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke! Ist sie denn auch noch genauso leicht wie die alte?


----------



## Zanderstefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:


> Danke! Ist sie denn auch noch genauso leicht wie die alte?


 

gerade nochmal auf die Küchenwaage gestellt: 214gr.

somit 16gr. schwerer als für die Shad Pro1 angegeben.

Werde am WE mal die Shad Pro1 (allerdings mit um 5cm gekürztem Handteil) auf die gleiche Waage stellen um vergleichen zu können. 

Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.#c melde mich dann.

Nichts desto trotz ist 214gr. für ne` vermeintliche 120gr. Rute nicht wirklich schwer.|supergri


----------



## Zanderstefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los? Ging ja initial um die neue Rute ...
> Tut euch einen Gefallen, wenn schon der Anbieter so ein bischen blöd darin ist:
> nennt sie Shadpro-1 und Shadpro-2, dann kann man das auch auseinanderhalten und vermeidet Mißverständnisse. #h


 

Nur als Hinweis:

Die Bezeichung "Shad Pro 2" sollte hier helfen Verwirrungen zu vermeiden und nur als Synonym gelten.
Das entgültige Produkt ist es noch nicht und somit gibt es auch keinen Namen.
Da ist man doch nicht blöd -oder?-#6


----------



## Slotti (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Zanderstefan schrieb:


> Kleine Stückzahlen machen eben hohe Preise.
> Gruß



100% richtig

allerdings sollte bei einer Kleinserie mit Eigenlabel der verlangte Preis den üblichen Handelspreis nicht übersteigen , wer zahlt schon gerne einen Aufpreis nur wegen einem Namen.

Aber erstmal abwarten bis die Dinger offiziell erhältlich sind , bis dahin bleibt eh alles nur spekulation.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Zanderstefan schrieb:


> gerade nochmal auf die Küchenwaage gestellt: 214gr.
> 
> somit 16gr. schwerer als für die Shad Pro1 angegeben.
> 
> ...




Muss nochmal genau mit einer 2. Waage nachmessen, aber meine Kuechenwaage sagt mir, dass meine Shadpro-1 sogar unter den angegebenen 198g wiegt. Das Gewicht/Leistungsverhaeltnis hat mich total verbluefft und begeistert... stimme dir natuerlich zu, dass 214g nicht wirklich viel ist, wenn die Rute die 120g wirklich bringt


----------



## SebastianHH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Guten Morgen Boardies.

Kann mir jemand sagen ob Christian W. auch CTS-Blanks hat? 

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## Zanderstefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> 100% richtig
> 
> allerdings sollte bei einer Kleinserie mit Eigenlabel der verlangte Preis den üblichen Handelspreis nicht übersteigen , wer zahlt schon gerne einen Aufpreis nur wegen einem Namen.
> 
> Aber erstmal abwarten bis die Dinger offiziell erhältlich sind , bis dahin bleibt eh alles nur spekulation.


 
Rischtisch#6


----------



## Zanderstefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Boardies.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob Christian W. auch CTS-Blanks hat?
> 
> ...


 
Gedulde Dich bis März. Meines Wissens ist die Messesaison für GT noch nicht beendet. Danach wird sicherlich der Internetshop wieder aufgefrischt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Boardies.
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob Christian W. auch CTS-Blanks hat?
> 
> ...



Ja, hat er.

Steht auch auf seiner HP...


----------



## SebastianHH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Zanderstefan schrieb:


> Gedulde Dich bis März. Meines Wissens ist die Messesaison für GT noch nicht beendet. Danach wird sicherlich der Internetshop wieder aufgefrischt.


 

Ich kann mich nicht mehr gedulden. Mir kribbelt es schon in den Fingern. Ich rufe Christian gleich mal an. Wenn alles passt bestelle ich mir meine beiden neuen Lieblinge.


----------



## SebastianHH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ja, hat er.
> 
> Steht auch auf seiner HP...


 

Ach so habe ich gar nicht gelesen. Danke.


----------



## SebastianHH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der CMW MP1 oder der Top Score?


----------



## SebastianHH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So habe mir eben die Spin System 3 bei Christian W. bestellt.
|supergri:m:vik:In 2,70 95g WG. 
Kann es gar nicht erwarten sie zu begrabbeln. 

Habe mit C. W. nochmal wegen einer Boddenrute gesprochen. 
Ich denke es wird die neue Velox Gummi 23 110g WG.
Der Blank ist von CTS.


----------



## Slotti (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die SS3 mit -95gr. läßt sich am Bodden nicht fischen?


----------



## SebastianHH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Die SS3 mit -95gr. läßt sich am Bodden nicht fischen?


 

Nein das weiss ich. Die SS3 ist ja für die Elbe zum Gufieren.


Für den Bodden werde ich mir dann wohl die Velux Gummi 23 bestellen. Hate ich aber auch so geschrieben.

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke das war eine Frage von Mark, da die WG-Angabe ja eigentlich recht hoch ist.

Denke aber die Rute ist für die großen Gummies zu schwach...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Slotti meinte es anders herum, wieso denn nicht? 
Die wird aber an Bodden gefischt, sozugen CU, Cut Up, sogar von Christian selber.


----------



## SebastianHH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich denke das war eine Frage von Mark, da die WG-Angabe ja eigentlich recht hoch ist.
> 
> Denke aber die Rute ist für die großen Gummies zu schwach...


 
Welche Rute meinst du ist zu schwach für die großen Gummis?


----------



## SebastianHH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Slotti

Ach so jetzt habe ich die Frage richtig verstanden. 
Die SS3 lässt sich sicherlich auch am Bodden gut fischen.
Mit Gummis bis 15cm. 
Aber für den Einsatz mit 15er Gummis am Bodden nehme ich meinen CMW Blechi.
Und ab 15er dann die Velux Gummi 23.


----------



## drehteufel (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Zanderstefan schrieb:


> @slotti
> Über meinen Preis wurde Stillschweigen (#hChris + Mario) vereinbart. Soll später ähnlich teuer wie die Shad Pro werden.



Ähhm, ich weiß nicht, wer gesagt hat, dass die Rute ähnlich teuer wie die Shad Pro 1 sein wird...#c#d


----------



## SebastianHH (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So die Velux Gummi 23 habe soeben auch bei C.W. bestellt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch, das war dann ja mal ein erfolgreicher Tag! :m


----------



## DRU (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

2 CMW Ruten an einem Tag, das muss ja wie Weihnachten und Geburtstag zusammen sein,......:g


----------



## Pernod (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> So die *Velux Gummi 23* habe soeben auch bei C.W. bestellt.


 

Hört sich für mich wie ein Dichtungsgummi für ein Dachfenster an. :q


----------



## Zanderstefan (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ähhm, ich weiß nicht, wer gesagt hat, dass die Rute ähnlich teuer wie die Shad Pro 1 sein wird...#c#d


 
Vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. meinte gleiches Preissegment.


----------



## drehteufel (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Zanderstefan schrieb:


> Vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. mente gleiches Preissegment.



Ist okay. Lassen wir uns überraschen.
Trotzdem wird es mir sehr schwer fallen, 500 Euro für eine Rute zu bezahlen, wenn ich für eine top-handaufgebaute nur knapp 300 zahle. Da sind ja fast 2 drin als Super-Paketpreis...|uhoh:


----------



## Zanderstefan (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ist okay. Lassen wir uns überraschen.
> Trotzdem wird es mir sehr schwer fallen, 500 Euro für eine Rute zu bezahlen, wenn ich für eine top-handaufgebaute nur knapp 300 zahle. Da sind ja fast 2 drin als Super-Paketpreis...|uhoh:


 
alles nachzuvollziehen

Habe gerade beide Ruten SP 1+2 hier stehen.:k

Aber lass uns doch mal nur die Blanks betrachten:

SP 1:
Dieser Blank ist von RST definitiv exclusiv mit und für GT entwickelt worden. Das kostet einiges an Geld. Glaube kaum das RST dies aus reiner Freundschaft oder Barmherzigkeit tut. Dazu geringe Stückzahlen, da sich GT sicherlich nicht 1000 Stück auf Lager legt. Gebundenes Kapital was sicherlich ein nicht unerhebliches Risiko bergen würde. Welcher Kaufmann tut das?? keiner!!!

SP2 Prototyp:
CTS Blank von der Stange. Wobei man hier meiner Meinung nach von nem` super Blank sprechen kann.


Welche Rute wird Deiner Meinung nach günstiger???
Bei 500 Schleifen sprechen wir nur von der SP1.


@ Raubfisch-Fan

habe gewogen: SP1 wiegt 196 gr.. Allerdings hat die Rute ca. 5cm weniger Kork am Blank. Ob das 18gr. ausmacht, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Sonst sind beide Ruten gleich bestückt. Optisch ist die SP1 im Blank dicker und im Handling etwas weicher.
Versuche beide am WE mal zu testen.


----------



## Slotti (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

soweit ok

aber bloß weil GT den RST exklusiv hat würde ich da keinen großen Unterschied machen und beim CTS von einem "Stangenblank" sprechen.

RST ist wohl ein deutscher Hersteller? von daher wird der Blank wohl von Haus aus ein Stück teurer sein allerdings backen so ziemlich alle Blankhersteller auch "Kleinmengen" von 10 Stk je Typ , teilweise sogar weniger.

CTS soll sogar bevor sich in DE ein entsprechender Großhändler gefunden hat Klein und Kleinstmengen direkt an interessierte Kunden verschickt haben.

Generell ist es halt so das meist alle exklusiven "Hausblanks" durch die Bank ein Stück teurer angeboten werden als offene Handelsware, ob die exklusiv Produkte im EK auch tatsächlich immer teuerer sind kann durchaus bezweifelt werden, ist aber legitim sowas gabs schon immer und wirds wohl auch immer geben.

|wavey:


----------



## Zanderstefan (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> soweit ok
> 
> aber bloß weil GT den RST exklusiv hat würde ich da keinen großen Unterschied machen und beim CTS von einem "Stangenblank" sprechen.
> 
> ...


 
Ist ja mal ne´ interessante Info zu CTS.
Von einem Stangenblank zu sprechen ist vielleicht etwas hart ausgedrückt. Aber man bekommt ihn doch leichter zu kaufen.
GT bewahrt sich anscheinend die Exclusivität und lässt die sich auch bezahlen. Ist ja nicht nur im Angelsektor so.
Was CTS gemacht hat ist ganz klar. Die haben sich, auf welche Art und Weise auch immer, Zugang zum Markt verschafft. Ich weiß nicht ob das eine gängige Methode auf den "Blankmarkt" ist. Aber sie war effektiv.


----------



## SebastianHH (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, das war dann ja mal ein erfolgreicher Tag! :m


 

Das kannste wohl sagen. Habe auch drauf gespahrt. 
Besser könnte das Jahr nicht anfangen.|supergri

MfG


----------



## SebastianHH (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> 2 CMW Ruten an einem Tag, das muss ja wie Weihnachten und Geburtstag zusammen sein,......:g


 

Das ist wie Weihnachten, Geburtsatg, Nikolaus und Ostern zusammen. Der Tag an dem meine Ruten ankommen wird aber noch schöner.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Das kannste wohl sagen. Habe auch drauf gespahrt.
> Besser könnte das Jahr nicht anfangen.|supergri
> 
> MfG



Doch, Du hättest nur Früher bestellen müssen. Meine Rute ist schon da! :m


----------



## SebastianHH (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pernod schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich wie ein Dichtungsgummi für ein Dachfenster an. :q


 

Hehehehe. Das stimmt. Es gibt ja die Firma Veluxfenster.
Hinter dem Namen stecken ja die CTS-Blanks.


----------



## SebastianHH (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Doch, Du hättest nur Früher bestellen müssen. Meine Rute ist schon da! :m


 

Da gebe ich dir Recht. Aber die Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude. 

Welche? SS3?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nee, habe bei J. Hellbrück bestellt, ist eine Tusk Spin 120 als Boddenpeitsche und zum leichten Waller-Spinnfischen geworden; Bericht folgt noch, komme momentan beruflich nicht dazu. Probeangeln fällt bei dem Wetter ja leider auch aus...


----------



## SebastianHH (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nee, habe bei J. Hellbrück bestellt, ist eine Tusk Spin 120 als Boddenpeitsche und zum leichten Waller-Spinnfischen geworden; Bericht folgt noch, komme momentan beruflich nicht dazu. Probeangeln fällt bei dem Wetter ja leider auch aus...


 

Glückwunsch erstmal. Meine Velux 23 habe ich mir auch für`n Bodden bestellt. Für welches Köderspektrum wirst du deine Peitsche denn hauptsächlich einsetzten?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Große Blinker für Waller (50 - 90g?) und Gummis in größeren Dimensionen (~20-23cm), für Bulldawgs etc. nehme ich dann die schwere Jerke, deswegen denke ich die 120er reicht


----------



## SebastianHH (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Schleien-Stefan 

Darf ich fragen was dein neuer Stecken gekostet hat?
Wenn nicht, ist nicht schlimm.


----------



## zandertex (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

www.armbreakercustomrods.com
Schaut euch mal die geniale Lackierung der Ruten an.Wie macht man das?

Gruß Zandertex


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das nennt sich Marbeling, etwa mit Murmeleffekt zu übersetzen.
Hab ich aber auch noch nicht gemacht, gefällt mir nicht, scheint bei den Amis sehr in zu sein.

Das wäre die richtige Weiterbildungsadresse:
http://www.rodbuildingforum.com/index.php?showtopic=15284


----------



## DRU (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Geschmäcker sind nun mal sehr unterschiedlich, aber auf mich wirkt das sehr stillos und absolut billig,......sehr kitschig eben,.....der Geschmack könnt auch ausm tiefen Osten kommen,....


----------



## drehteufel (16. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Habe heute meine 30-60er CTS wieder in die Arme schließen können, nachdem sie nochmal beim Rutenbauer war. Hintergrund: Ich hatte sie mit sehr leichten 159g bekommen, allerdings hat mir das Handling nicht besonders gefallen, deswegen hatte ich im Eigenversuch mit angehefteten Bleiköpfen am Griffabschluss herumexperimentiert und bin auf ca. 40g Gewicht gekommen, die da dran müssen, damit sie sehr schön ausgewogen ist. Die sind jetzt im Blank, finales Gewicht der Rute 199g.
Slotti, Du hattest letztens also Recht mit Deiner Vorhersage, dass ich bei meinem kurzen Griffstück noch etwas mehr als die bei Deiner Rute verwendeten ~30g brauchen werde.


----------



## Heuwiese (17. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

*Und noch eine vom Rutenbaukünstler* *Christian Heinrich*
















*Rollenhalter                    : 17er*
*Ringe                                : American Tackel Titan 6+1*
*Griff über Rollenhalter   : 10cm*
*Griff unter Rollenhalter  : 37cm*
*Gewicht                             : 210g*

*Test am Fluss                  : Gufi 8-15cm Gewicht inkl. Köpfen 10-60g*

*Schnelle und leichte Spinnrute mit einem Rückrat für große Hechte*
*Für den Einsatz am Bodden mit Gufi größer 15cm würde ich die *
*CTS EST **60-120g SU oder die 75-150g empfehlen.*


----------



## SebastianHH (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Heuwiese

Glückwunsch erstmal.
Ich wollte mal fragen wie ausgewogen die Rute mit der Berringung ist?
Und welche Rolle (Rollengröße) fischt du an der Rute?


----------



## Heuwiese (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> @Heuwiese
> 
> Glückwunsch erstmal.
> Darf man fragen welche Beringung du gewählt hast?
> Ich kann es nicht richtig erkennenauf den Fotos.


 
*danke*

*Zweisteg *

*6+1 ATC Titan NIV Beringung*
*Kein Plan was das alles bedeutet ich vertraue meinem Rutenbauer und beurteile die fertigen Ruten am Wasser.*
*Viele Infos und Anregungen findet man ja auch hier im Board.*

*Die Rute ist für mich ein Werkzeug und muss gut arbeiten.*

*Aussehen steht nicht im Vordergrund.*


----------



## Slotti (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Für die Balance ein sehr sinnvoller Griffaufbau, ich nehme an du greifst vorm RH?

ein Foto von einem Ring mit Bindung würde mich auch noch interessieren, kenne dir AT noch nicht.

Hab heute meine 45-90 ebenfalls zum ersten mal lackiert, die ist allerdings mit Fuji TLVSG Einstegringen aufgebaut.


----------



## SebastianHH (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Heuwiese

Und wie ausgewogen ist die Rute mit den Doppelsteg-Ringen?
Welche Rolle fischt du an der Rute?
Die Grifflänge von 37cm ist einschließlich Abschklusskappe gemessen?


----------



## SebastianHH (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich lasse mir auf emfehlung von Christian Weckesser gerade von ihm eine Velux Gummi 23 ( CTS-Blank 110g WG) aufbauen. Er baut die rute mit Einstegrinen auf. Lediglich der Erste Ring ist ein Doppelstegring. Ich wollte eigentlich die Rute komplett mit Doppelstegringen ausrüsten. Er sagte zu mir dann sei die rute etwas zu Kopflastig. Ich gab darauf mein OK. Bin aber immer noch etwas skeptisch der Einstegringe gegenüber. ZU unrecht?????


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ganz einfache Frage: willst Du im Boot damit angeln, "Boddenpeitsche" ?
Dann sind Einstegringe nur auf dem obersten Längendrittel, sprich ca. dem obersten Meter gut, weil darunter verbiegen sie zu leicht an der Bootskante. Das ist ein unumstößlicher Erfahrungswert. Erst wenn die unteren 2-3 Ringe je nach Beringungsdichte in 2-Bein gebaut sind, kann die Rute an der Kante herumrutschen oder gegen geschubst und getreten werden, ohne dass ein Leitring verbiegt, und das kann auch leicht dem darüber oder noch ein höher passieren. Ab  WG -60g lohnt sich über 2-Beiner nachzudenken, das ist die Schallmauer nach breitem Konsens, bzw. darunter Einbeiner. Aber: Einstegringe sind leichter, und machen die Rute gerade an der Spitze durch die geringere Vorbelastung straffer, ist also sehr gut, wenn man die möglichst straffe Spitze erhalten möchte. Die bessere Robustheit von 2-Beinringen ist wiederum nicht zu bestreiten. Wenn man beides haben will, kann man nur geschickt kombinieren.


----------



## SebastianHH (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ganz einfache Frage: willst Du im Boot damit angeln, "Boddenpeitsche" ?
> Dann sind Einstegringe nur auf dem obersten Längendrittel, sprich ca. dem obersten Meter gut, weil darunter verbiegen sie zu leicht an der Bootskante. Das ist ein unumstößlicher Erfahrungswert. Erst wenn die unteren 2-3 Ringe je nach Beringungsdichte in 2-Bein gebaut sind, kann die Rute an der Kante herumrutschen oder gegen geschubst und getreten werden, ohne dass ein Leitring verbiegt, und das kann auch leicht dem darüber oder noch ein höher passieren. Ab WG -60g lohnt sich über 2-Beiner nachzudenken, das ist die Schallmauer nach breitem Konsens, bzw. darunter Einbeiner. Aber: Einstegringe sind leichter, und machen die Rute gerade an der Spitze durch die geringere Vorbelastung straffer, ist also sehr gut, wenn man die möglichst straffe Spitze erhalten möchte. Die bessere Robustheit von 2-Beinringen ist wiederum nicht zu bestreiten. Wenn man beides haben will, kann man nur geschickt kombinieren.


 
Die Rute wird hauptsächlich als Bootsrute eingesetzt. Bodden, Scheren, Plöner See u.s.w.
Genau deswegen wollte ich ja Zweistegringe haben. Die sind nunmal Robust. Da kann die rute auch mal umstürzen. 
Was ich natürlich versuchen werde zu vermeiden. Zumal der Stock mich einiges kostet. 
Aber C.W. sagt für die perfekte Aktion der Rute sind Einsteger unverzichtbar. Und für die ausgewogenheit ja auch. Nur eins von beiden kann ich haben. Wobei ich denke das das handling dabei im Vordergrund steht.
Er fischt die gleiche Rute am Bodden, erzählte er mir.
Hat damit auch schon ein Wels von 1,30 sicher gelandet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Aber C.W. sagt für die perfekte Aktion der Rute sind Einsteger unverzichtbar.


Richtig - aber nur vorne wo sie aktioniert! 
Unten rum stören die Zweibeiner so gut wie nicht, wird stabiler im Handling, und die Drillbelastbarkeit kann man auch steigern, das sind mehr Füße zur Druckverteilung, also fast nur Vorteile. 
Aber ob es das so aufbauen mag?


----------



## Slotti (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das mit den Ringen ist auch immer ein wenig eine Glaubensfrage, da gibt es auch unter den Rutenbauern ganz andere Philosophien.

Ich persönlich tendiere auch möglichst lange zu Einbeinringen, zb die CTS EST 45-90 geht damit noch wunderbar, sogar bei der 60-120 könnte man sie noch nehmen aber das wäre für mich ein Grenzfall.

Es ist einfach auch Blankabhängig und dahingehend sollte man seinem Rutenbauer auch ein wenig Vertrauen entgegenbringen, jemand wie CW weiß schon was er macht und warum.

Sooo (über)empfindlich ist zb ein hochwertiger Ringsatz wie der Fuji SIC LVSG (Einbein) auch nicht, das Rahmen/Trägermaterial ist sehr kräftig und kann schon sehr viel wegstecken bis es verbiegt.

C.W. fischt die CTS Velox selbst am Bodden? interessant...


----------



## Slotti (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Richtig - aber nur vorne wo sie aktioniert!
> Unten rum stören die Zweibeiner so gut wie nicht, wird stabiler im Handling, und die Drillbelastbarkeit kann man auch steigern, das sind mehr Füße zur Druckverteilung, also fast nur Vorteile.
> Aber ob es das so aufbauen mag?



Servus

ein klares Jein 

meiner Meinung haben sie auch einen klaren Nachteil bis diese Vorteile zum tragen kommen und von daher machen sie für mich auch nur an schweren Ruten sinn, wenn 2 Beinringe würde ich diese auch immer mit einer Unterwicklung versehen (Leitring mal ausgenommen), da sich die gegenüberliegenden Ringfüße bei hoher Belastung wesentlich schneller in den Blank drücken und diesen dann beschädigen können , also höhere Drillbelastbarkeit und Druckverteilung sind schon gegeben aber dann bitte mit Unterwicklung was wieder zu lasten des Blankfeelings geht.


----------



## KHof (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mahlzeit!

Da ist doch nur ein 6+1 Ringsatz drauf. Bei dem Ringabstand ist die Auswahl letzlich nur noch Geschmacksache.
Der Blank ist auch nicht gerade dünnwandig - In sofern sind die Zweistegringe schon in Ordnung.
Bei 8 Fuß und 8 oder 9+1 sieht das anders aus.

Klaus


----------



## Slotti (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

klar das wird schon gehen aber Blankschonender wären meiner Meinung 1-Stegringe.


----------



## SebastianHH (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Das mit den Ringen ist auch immer ein wenig eine Glaubensfrage, da gibt es auch unter den Rutenbauern ganz andere Philosophien.
> 
> Ich persönlich tendiere auch möglichst lange zu Einbeinringen, zb die CTS EST 45-90 geht damit noch wunderbar, sogar bei der 60-120 könnte man sie noch nehmen aber das wäre für mich ein Grenzfall.
> 
> ...


 
Ich vertraue C.W. auch. Sonst würde ich meine Ruten wohl kaum übers Telefon bestellen, ohne sie vorher einmal in der Hand gehabt zu haben. Ich denke das er immer das Optimale aus dem Blank, mit seinen Komponenten, rausholt.

Er hat mir erzählt das er die Rute bei der letzten Boddentour im November, selber gefischt hat. Und einige Meterfische waren dabei.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> meiner Meinung haben sie auch einen klaren Nachteil bis diese Vorteile zum tragen kommen und von daher machen sie für mich auch nur an schweren Ruten sinn, wenn 2 Beinringe würde ich diese auch immer mit einer Unterwicklung versehen (Leitring mal ausgenommen), da sich die gegenüberliegenden Ringfüße bei hoher Belastung wesentlich schneller in den Blank drücken und diesen dann beschädigen können , also höhere Drillbelastbarkeit und Druckverteilung sind schon gegeben aber dann bitte mit Unterwicklung was wieder zu lasten des Blankfeelings geht.


Ich habe klare theoretische Versuchswerte und weit über 10 Jahre intensive Bootsvergleichswerte, wochenlang täglich draussen. Und wenn man ein paar mal seine 25er und 30er Einbein-Leitringe und Nachbarringe wieder gerade gebogen hat, macht man sich Gedanken wie das wohl auf Dauer geht. Ich halte dort eine Rute auch nicht dauernd in der Hand, die liegt irgendwo, auch mal im Bündel. Beim Schleppen ist es nett, wenn der Ring einen Halt an der Bootswand bietet und auch sicher das Hinauszerren abfangen kann. Das ist mit der Grenze Bootskante nicht Uferangeln.
Wenn man gescheite Zweibeinringe hat (passend weiche Rahmen ), arbeiten die genau mit und die Füße sind elastisch bzw. werden elastisch gemacht. Natürlich ist der Aufwand höher - mindestens doppelt so hoch  und daher unbeliebt. Die Verteilung ist weit weit weit besser als bei Einbein bzw. Einfußringen, auf die Spitze getrieben mit dem Fuji Low-Ridern, die ja auch nicht gerade sinnlos sind. Möglichst große Spannbreite und Weiterverteilung auf dem Blank. Das geringe Mehrgewicht ist "unten rum" über den kurzen Wirkhebel lange nicht so merklich wie oben im vorderen Bereich. 
Zumindest da sind wir uns einig, das dort Einbeiner und vornehmlich nicht-unterwickelte Einbeiner besser sind. 

Steht nirgendwo, dass man alles dieselbe Type nehmen muss, und wie so oft ist der angepaßte Kompromiß und die günstige Kombination einfach besser.


----------



## SebastianHH (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der erste Ring meiner neuen Velux wird auch ein Doppelsteger. Dazu konnte ich Christian auch noch übereden. 
Ein großer Faktor für die Einsteger, ist noch das geringere Gewicht. Wenn er komplett Doppelsteger verbauen würde, müsste er eine ziehmlich schwere Abschlusskappe nehmen um die Kopflastigkeit auszugleichen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Komplett Zweibeinringe ist ja in den Dimensionen bis H ziemlich blöd solange man mit Mehrgewicht an der Spitze bezahlt. Bei reinen Bootsschleppruten bzw. in XH baue ich das aber nur, weil es dann nur Vorteile hat. Es gibt auch nicht gerade wenige Leute, die verlangen maximale Robustheit und haben den ganzen Kram mit den Einbeinern satt und fischen eben nur Ruten mit Zweibeinringen, verzichten auf Straffheit, aber haben ihre Ruh mit Schäden und Verbiegen. Das ist reichlich im AB nachzulesen! :m

Der Hauptvorteil für den Erbauer und auch gerade für den Bauanfänger ist, dass sich ein Fuß schneller bearbeiten und wickeln läßt als 2. Außerdem kommen die Einbeiner bei fast allen Fabrikaten in nahezu Montage-fertig, da tun viele nicht mehr dran schleifen, auch wenn das fahrlässig ist. Also eine sehr schnelle, einfache und ökonomische Montage. Zweibeinringe haben oft dicke Klumpfüsse, praktisch alle günstigeren Fabrikate. Sie bedürfen viel mehr Aufwand in der Vorbereitung bis hin zur Ausrichtung - VOR der Montage, denn der angewickelte Ring bildet ein stabiles Dreieck. Man sieht viele schiefe Ringe, vor allem die Einlage nicht senkrecht zum Blank, unterschiedliche Winkel der Stege usw. 
Insofern ist der Zweibeinring viel anspruchsvoller und aufwendiger, damit auch unbeliebter und unökonomischer. :g
Nur soll ich deswegen auf die Vorteile verzichten?


----------



## serge7 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir auf emfehlung von Christian Weckesser gerade von ihm eine Velux Gummi 23 ( CTS-Blank 110g WG) aufbauen. Er baut die rute mit Einstegrinen auf. Lediglich der Erste Ring ist ein Doppelstegring. Ich wollte eigentlich die Rute komplett mit Doppelstegringen ausrüsten. Er sagte zu mir dann sei die rute etwas zu Kopflastig. Ich gab darauf mein OK. Bin aber immer noch etwas skeptisch der Einstegringe gegenüber. ZU unrecht?????


 
Ich denke, die Fuji-Enstegringe sind jetzt nicht soooo empfindlich wie sie hier oft dargestellt werden....Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß jeder versucht, möglichst sorgsam mit den Ruten umzugehen und die noch einfach immer irgendwo "gegenballert" im Boot. Dann passiert da nämlich auch nichts mit...

Zur Ausgewogenheit der Rute: Da hat CW schon sehr recht, mit Zweistegringen würde die Rute zu kopflastig werden, es sei denn man erhöht durch Gegengewichte im Griff das Gewicht der Rute enorm. Ich denke, das ist es nicht wert...Ich würde den Griff hinten möglichst lang wählen wenn es die Körpergröße zulässt und wenn es geht den Griff oberhalb der Rolle mind. 6 cm, um dort vor die Rolle greifen zu können. Meine EST 45-90 ist so im vorderen Drittel des Griffes ausbalanciert mit angeschraubter 2500er Stella. Optimal für mich!

Bei ner 110er EST und größerer Rolle (3 oder 4000er?) dürfte es dann ja ähnlich aussehen?


----------



## SebastianHH (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



serge7 schrieb:


> Ich denke, die Fuji-Enstegringe sind jetzt nicht soooo empfindlich wie sie hier oft dargestellt werden....Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß jeder versucht, möglichst sorgsam mit den Ruten umzugehen und die noch einfach immer irgendwo "gegenballert" im Boot. Dann passiert da nämlich auch nichts mit...
> 
> Zur Ausgewogenheit der Rute: Da hat CW schon sehr recht, mit Zweistegringen würde die Rute zu kopflastig werden, es sei denn man erhöht durch Gegengewichte im Griff das Gewicht der Rute enorm. Ich denke, das ist es nicht wert...Ich würde den Griff hinten möglichst lang wählen wenn es die Körpergröße zulässt und wenn es geht den Griff oberhalb der Rolle mind. 6 cm, um dort vor die Rolle greifen zu können. Meine EST 45-90 ist so im vorderen Drittel des Griffes ausbalanciert mit angeschraubter 2500er Stella. Optimal für mich!
> 
> Bei ner 110er EST und größerer Rolle (3 oder 4000er?) dürfte es dann ja ähnlich aussehen?


 


Ich gehe mit meinen Ruten sehr sorgsam um. 
Darum glaube ich sollte ich mir keine gedanken mehr um Pro-Kontra einstegringe machen. Das Pro überwiegt meiner Meinung nach sowieso. 

Mein Untergriff von der Velux wird 30cm+Abschlusskappe.
Länger wäre bei mir etwas problematisch. Da ich nur 1,74 groß bin. Mein Obergriff wird 8cm lang.

Rolle wird auf jeden fall eine 4000. Das ist klar.
Am liebsten eine Certate. Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## serge7 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit meinen Ruten sehr sorgsam um.
> Darum glaube ich sollte ich mir keine gedanken mehr um Pro-Kontra einstegringe machen. Das Pro überwiegt meiner Meinung nach sowieso.
> 
> Mein Untergriff von der Velux wird 30cm+Abschlusskappe.
> ...


 
OK, bei nur 30 cm wird es gerade bei der größeren EST mit der Balance etwas schwieriger. Mein Untergriff hat 38 inkl. Endkappe bei 188 Körpergröße. Da wirst Du dann an Einstegberingung definitiv nicht vorbeikommen. Sicherlich wird die 4000er einiges ausgleichen aber ich denke mal, da müssen sogar trotzdem noch Kontergewichte ins Heck...


----------



## Slotti (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ serge7

der CMW Velox ist zwar ein CTS Blank aber kein EST, die Velox werden im Handteil deutlich kräftiger.

http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...&CatId=103&begin=30&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=

#h


----------



## serge7 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> @ serge7
> 
> der CMW Velox ist zwar ein CTS Blank aber kein EST, die Velox werden im Handteil deutlich kräftiger.
> 
> ...


 
Ah...danke Slotti.

Könnte ja dann doch noch was werden mit kürzerem Handteil...


----------



## Harry0080 (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> @ serge7
> 
> der CMW Velox ist zwar ein CTS Blank aber kein EST, die Velox werden im Handteil deutlich kräftiger.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Slotti,

kannst Du Dir erklären, warum es sogar bei den CTS EST Blanks unterschiede im Durchmesser gibt? Hast Du mal die Angaben von CH und CW verglichen? 

Viele Grüße
Harry


----------



## drehteufel (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So, hier zwei Fotos meiner CTS EST 30-60:


----------



## Slotti (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Harry0080 schrieb:


> Hallo Slotti,
> 
> kannst Du Dir erklären, warum es sogar bei den CTS EST Blanks unterschiede im Durchmesser gibt? Hast Du mal die Angaben von CH und CW verglichen?
> 
> ...



Es kann immer kleine Unterschiede in der Produktion der Blanks geben, ich kann nur sagen das ich bisher 2 EST 45-90 verbaut habe und auf beide hat ein Spitzenring mit einer 2,2er Tube gepaßt von daher ist CH für meine Begriffe "dichter" dran.


----------



## Heuwiese (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> @Heuwiese
> 
> Und wie ausgewogen ist die Rute mit den Doppelsteg-Ringen?
> Welche Rolle fischt du an der Rute?
> Die Grifflänge von 37cm ist einschließlich Abschklusskappe gemessen?


 
*Die Rute ist mittig am oberem Griffstück mit und ohne Rolle gut ausgewogen.*
*Die Grifflänge unter dem Rollenhalter ist mit Abschlusskappe 37cm lang.*
*Bei der Länge bleibe ich auch nicht in der Regenjacke hängen.*
*Wenn ich ausgewogen zupfen möchte greife ich die Rute am oberem Griffstück (10cm). Bei großen Händen sollte es aber 12-15cm Länge haben.*
*Ich fische an der Rute Rollen mit einem Gewicht von ca. 310g-400g inkl. Schnur.*

*Meine Meinung zur Ausgewogenheit:*

*Spielt nicht so die große Rolle. Man kann natürlich einen Blank so versauen, dass die Ausgewogenheit völlig daneben liegt.*
*Extra Gewichte von 40g und mehr würde ich nicht einbauen lassen.*
*Besser den Griff so aufbauen, dass jedes Stück einen gewissen Sinn ergibt.*

*Mit dem obere Griffstück kann man z.B. im Drill von großen Fischen mehr und besser Druck machen.*


----------



## drehteufel (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bei einer Grifflänge von 33cm schließt dieser bei mir direkt am Ende des Ellbogens ab, bei einer Größe von 1,92m, wohlgemerkt, wenn ich um den Rollenfuß fasse. Alles, was länger ist, bleibt potenziell oder tatsächlich hängen und stört mich.


----------



## Heuwiese (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Bei einer Grifflänge von 33cm schließt dieser bei mir direkt am Ende des Ellbogens ab, bei einer Größe von 1,92m, wohlgemerkt, wenn ich um den Rollenfuß fasse. Alles, was länger ist, bleibt potenziell oder tatsächlich hängen und stört mich.


 

*Ich bin 1,70m und hatte das Problem mit den Klamotten auch.*
*Besser Sachen tauschen aber nicht Griff küzen.*

*Ich habe bei mir verschiedene Grifflängen zur Probe an ein und dem selben Spitzenteil getestet.*
*Die längeren Griffe werfen sich besser, weiter und das gesammte Händling der Rute ist auch besser.*
*Ab 40cm wird das Händling meiner Meinung nach wieder schlechter.*


----------



## Heuwiese (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

*Bei Bootsruten zum Pilken und Fische pumpen ist ein kürzeres Stück unter dem Rollenhalter sinnvoll.*
*Hier kann ich mir das Griffende in den Bauch stützen und komme noch an den oberen Griff zum Fische heben.*
*Bei einem 40cm Griff sind meine Arme zu kurz.*


----------



## Slotti (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ich bin bei der Grifflänge auch eher flexibel, stört mich nicht wenn der Untergriff etwas länger ist, bei meiner Kleidung habe ich da eigentlich auch keine Probleme.(fische ja nicht mit Umhang oder ähnlichem)

Andererseits finde ich Kontergewichte (was anderes ist eine Endkappe ja auch nicht) bis zu einem gewissen Punkt nicht tragisch und besser als eine kopflastige Rute.

Alles in allem variere ich die Untergrifflänge je nach Blank und dessen Balance so das ich auf ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis komme.


----------



## Heuwiese (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

*Hatt einer sich mal die Mühe gemacht, die CTS Blanks auf der Originalseite mit den hier beschriebenen Blanks gegenüber zu stellen.*
*Welcher Blank ist z.B. der Fenstergummiblank und welche genauen Eigenschaften hat der im Vergleich zu den EST, TAS oder LRS.*

*Welchen Blank könnte man als Pilkrute 200-400g  WG aufbauen.*
*Tipp von euch, muss nicht CTS sein.*


----------



## Heuwiese (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

*Also mir passt meine Gummi-spinnfitsche wie angegossen. *
*Griff 37/10cm.*
*Bei stärkerem Gerät würde ich 38/13 bauen lassen.*


----------



## drehteufel (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mir persönlich wären 10cm oder noch mehr Obergriff viel zu lang, da ich mir die Möglichkeit offen halten will, den Zeigefinger auf den Blank zu legen, wenn ich den Rollenfuß umgreife. Und ich fische nur mit umgriffenem Rollenfuß. Ich brauche einen so langen Obergriff einfach nicht.
Der kurze Untergriff ist ideal, wenn man auch mal Zupfen will, quasi aus dem Handgelenk.
Meine bisher genutzte Spinnrute hat identische Maße, was die Griffe angeht, habe bisher noch keine handlichere Rute gefischt, genau deshalb habe ich mir meine CTS so aufbauen lassen.
Zander und einige Marmorkarpfen habe ich problemlos gedrillt, konnte auch so genug Druck ausüben.
Wurfweite ist ebenfalls mehr als okay, also das passt schon.
Ist wie immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Mir persönlich wären 10cm oder noch mehr Obergriff viel zu lang


Dazu mal eine spannende weiterführende Frage: Was machst Du, wenn wirklich harter schwerer Drill angesagt ist, DER Traumfisch, der dich mit 5kg oder weit mehr herumzieht? Weiter nur am RH halten und sich quälen?


----------



## drehteufel (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dazu mal eine spannende weiterführende Frage: Was machst Du, wenn wirklich harter schwerer Drill angesagt ist, DER Traumfisch, der dich mit 5kg oder weit mehr herumzieht? Weiter nur am RH halten und sich quälen?



Hmm, keine Ahnung, meinen bisherigen persönlichen Traumfisch habe ich mit genau dieser Griff-Konstellation gefangen, Zander von 96cm. Der hat mich vor keine besonderen Schwierigkeiten beim Drill gestellt. 
Auch mein bisher größter Marmor von 1,21 (ich weiß Stefan, das ist nur ein mittlerer...) war zwar erst nach einigen Minuten, aber dennoch mit vertretbarem Aufwand, zu bändigen.
Trotzdem gehe ich für den Mega-Vielleicht-Traumfisch nicht den Kompromiss eines Griffs ein, der mich an Stangenruten eben genau stört, nämlich einer, der für die normale Fischerei nicht passt.
Falls dann doch mal ein Kuno-Verschnitt beißen sollte, bin ich mir nicht zu fein, auch den Blank zu greifen, weil der 3cm-Knubbel dann vielleicht zu kurz ist, um Mega-Druck aufzubauen. Dafür fische ich die restliche Zeit aber mit perfekt auf mich zugeschnittenem Gerät, und genau das wollte ich mit der Handgebauten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Falls dann doch mal ein Kuno-Verschnitt beißen sollte, bin ich mir nicht zu fein, auch den Blank zu greifen, weil der 3cm-Knubbel dann vielleicht zu kurz ist, um Mega-Druck aufzubauen.


Das meinte ich, und ist nicht angenehm, zumal die neuen Blanks oft so dünne HTs haben. 
Ich habe das mal ganz extrem mit dem BigGame-Drillsimulator ausprobiert, könnte ja sowas wie ein richtig dicken Wels usw. geben, und bin seitdem über jede Verbesserung und Vorkehrung glücklich, also möglichst lange und möglichst dicke Griffe, selbst 27mm Korkdicke ist schnell nicht genug, und ich angele eigentlich um Spaß zu haben. Die "Krönung" ist dabei übrigens ein feiner großer Hakenhalter direkt überm Griff ... 
Nur so als Anregung für einen auch nicht aus den Augen zu verlierenden Punkt gemeint.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Auch mein bisher größter Marmor von 1,21 (ich weiß Stefan, das ist nur ein mittlerer...)



Wenn ich fies wäre würde ich sagen ein Kleiner... 

Mal ohne Spaß: Ich finde länger besser, also beim Vorgriff. Das bezieht sich aber nur für Ruten mit denen ich hart drillen will, also H - XH - Ruten, also in meinem Fall die VHF75, schwere Jerkrute und jetzt die Tusk 120, da habe ich 8cm Vorgriff.

Bei leichteren Ruten kann ich mit der Rute eh nicht soviel entgegensetzen das es Sinn macht einen langen Vorgriff zu bauen, bei den Ruten mit kräftigem Rückgrat macht das für mich schon Sinn.

Wenn man richtige U-Boote dran hat freut man sich über den Vorgriff... #6

Bei "normalen" Fischen ist es egal, da brauche ich sowas auch kaum. Allerdings stört es mich auch nicht... Ich greife mit der Hand über dem RH, der ausgestreckte Zeigefinger liegt auf dem Blank...


----------



## SebastianHH (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bei Jigruten finde ich einen kurzen Obergriff auch am besten.
Da kann ich den finger immer problemlos auf den Blank legen,
um eine bessere Köderkontrolle zu haben.
Deswegen habe ich an meine Spin System 3 auch nur ein 5cm langen Obergriff gewählt.
Bei meiner Velux 23 habe ich einen 8cm Obergriff gewählt.
An meiner CMW Blechi ist der Obergriff 15cm lang. 
Ist mir persönlich ein wenig zu lang. Natürlich beim Drill einen wirklich kapitalen Räubers, ist der lange Griff von Vorteil. Man kann wesentlich mehr kraft ausüben. Aber das is ja eher der seltenere Fall. Also ich tendiere immer zu kurzen Obergriffen.
Aber das ist ja bekanntlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Bei Jigruten finde ich einen kurzen Obergriff auch am besten.
> 
> Bei meiner Velux 23 habe ich einen 8cm Obergriff gewählt.
> 
> ...



8cm finde ich jetzt nicht kurz, oder?

15cm ist krass, das finde ich ein bisschen arg viel, aber so 5 - 10cm finde ich schon angemessen bei schweren Spinnruten.

Aber hauptsache es passt zu den Vorlieben des jeweiligen Anglers!


----------



## SebastianHH (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> 8cm finde ich jetzt nicht kurz, oder?
> 
> 15cm ist krass, das finde ich ein bisschen arg viel, aber so 5 - 10cm finde ich schon angemessen bei schweren Spinnruten.
> 
> Aber hauptsache es passt zu den Vorlieben des jeweiligen Anglers!


 

Da haste Recht. So kurz sind 8cm auch wieder nicht. Aber eine Stangenrute mit WG von über 100g gibt es mit so einem kurzen Griff denke ich nicht.

Die 15 cm bei der Blechi habe gewählt, weil ich sie Originalgetreu haben wollte. 
Ich habe sie mir so bauen lassen, wie die Jungs von Profi Blinker das bei Christian Weckesser in Auftrag gegeben hatten.


----------



## drehteufel (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Bei Jigruten finde ich einen kurzen Obergriff auch am besten.
> Da kann ich den finger immer problemlos auf den Blank legen,
> um eine bessere Köderkontrolle zu haben.



Sehe ich auch so, zumal meine Spinnrute mit -60g WG eh nicht übermäßig viel Druck aufbringen kann (was vielleicht der Vorteil eines längeren Obergriffs ist), dass ich den Fisch quasi rauskatapultiere...
Waller gibts in den von mir befischten Gewässern nicht, und falls ich mal einen mittleren oder größeren Marmor auf Grund der Tatsache verliere, dass ich nicht genug Druck wegen zu kurzen Obergriffs ausüben konnte...sei's drum. Soll mir sogar recht sein.
Ansonsten überwiegen für mich jedoch die Vorteile eines kurzen Obergriffs.


----------



## Ranger (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Drehteufel: Optisch finde ich den Abschluss deiner Rute klasse!


----------



## drehteufel (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Ranger schrieb:


> @Drehteufel: Optisch finde ich den Abschluss deiner Rute klasse!



Vielen Dank, habe ich das erste Mal bei meinen St. Croix-Ruten gesehen, diesen Rubbercork-Abschluss. Gefällt mir und macht für mich auch Sinn, da ich so den gesamten (recht kurzen) Untergriff beim Werfen nutzen kann und ich keine extra Abschlusskappe benötige, die das Ganze wieder unnötig und vor allem unnutzbar verlängert.


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Marbeling, etwa mit Murmeleffekt zu übersetzen.



|supergri

Ich glaub da ist eher mit Marble = Marmor gemeint.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

"to marble" heisst zumindest "marmorieren"...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ha, wußt ich doch! :m
en: the marble - de: die Murmel
Nie mit Glasmurmeln gespielt?  Die haben doch diese verlaufenden Farbmuster, und das ist meines Wissens der Ursprung für diese Lackierkunst, andere Farben zum Verlaufen in der Grundfarbe zu bringen. Von daher heissen die Murmeln im En. nach dem Marmor, und das zweite Wort en: the murmur - de: die Murmel zeigt dann wohl den gemeinsamen Wortstamm.

Freepic Murmeln ab 1700
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/58/Historic_Marbles.jpg
>> Funde aus babylonischer, römischer und germanischer Zeit belegen, dass das Murmelspiel bereits sehr alt ist. Die ältesten Murmeln datieren von 3000 vor Chr.

Das ist doch echt mal Kultur, die Murmel! :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ha, wußt ich doch! :m
> en: the marble - de: die Murmel
> Nie mit Glasmurmeln gespielt?  Die haben doch diese verlaufenden Farbmuster, und das ist meines Wissens der Ursprung für diese Lackierkunst, andere Farben zum Verlaufen in der Grundfarbe zu bringen.



... Oder sollte mit den verlaufenden Farbmustern der Effekt einer Marmoroberfläche erzielt werden...

Man weiß es nicht. Ist aber schon etwas naheliegender, oder?

Schleien-Stefan muß es wissen, der kennt sich mit Marmor aus! :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Momentan taut es bei uns, schätze mal am Wochenende kann ich wieder fischen, ich frage dann mal den nächsten, OK? #c

Kannst von ausgehen das ich Kontakt habe, mal sehen wie lange...

Hoffentlich hat der auch Ahnung... :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Und bitte ein Film vom Interview (also Foto-Man mitnehmen).
Ein neuer Beitrag aus der Reihe: "Jetzt fragen wir den Fisch?! :m"

"Sehr geehrter Herr Marmorkarpfen, da sie hier gerade im mal wieder viel zu kleinen Netz vom Stefan rumliegen, wie ist ihre Meinung zu ihrem Namen, ist das auf den Stein oder die Murmel bezogen?" - "Blubb blubbb blubb"  - ...

Auch zu den C&R Diskussionen wäre das mal ganz nett ... :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> "Sehr geehrter Herr Marmorkarpfen, da sie hier gerade im mal wieder viel zu kleinen Netz vom Stefan rumliegen, wie ist ihre Meinung zu ihrem Namen, ist das auf den Stein oder die Murmel bezogen?" - "Blubb blubbb blubb"  - ...
> 
> Auch zu den C&R Diskussionen wäre das mal ganz nett ... :q



Du bist so fies... 

Von wegen zu klein: Ich habe aufgerüstet! :vik:

Aber schon beim nächsten (~1,35) musste ich feststellen das auch der eigentlich deutlich zu klein ist... War aber für einen Spinnkescher schon ein großer, dei passenden Modelle gibt es dann wohl nur beim Lachsanglerbedarf, die sind als Bootskescher aber suaschwer, oder bei den Wallerangler, die sind dann meist feinmaschig. #d

Verdammt, also doch der "kleine" - hauptsache große Fische! Besser als andersrum... :q

Zum Thema dessen Namen man nicht erwähnen soll: Sei mal ganz ehrlich, meinst Du wenn Du einen Fisch fragst will der Sterben? #d Wenns ein wohlschmeckendes Exemplar in passender Größe ist muss man sich halt manchmal über diesen Wunsch hinwegsetzen... :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab schon mal überlegt, ob man sich nicht ein Wurfnetz zum Landen von Übergrößen zulegen soll. Muss wohl nur jemand anderes auswerfen. 

Und zum letzteren: Genau richtig, das ist beides so. :g


----------



## zesch (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hat schon einer die neue Baitjigger (DT) von Uli Beyer in der Hand gehabt ?

ist das High-End ?

gibt 1 x bis 50 + 1 x bis 75 + 1 x bis 100 Gramm Wurfgewicht...

Gruß
zesch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich muss den Thread hier mal als Seitenzweig oder Extend antackern, 
damit der nachher nicht verloren geht - gehypte Blanks im Shootout. 

CTS Blank vs. Harrison Blank
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145519


----------



## Slotti (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Jungs,

seit ein paar tagen beschäftigt mich das Thema was darf eine Handmade mit hochwertiger Ausstattung im vergleich zu hochpreisigen Stangenruten wie Lesath und co. kosten bzw wie sieht eine Handmade für Summe X aus?

Hier mal eine CTS 60-120SU eines bekannten deutschen Rutenbauers mit folgender Ausstattung:

Blank : CTS 60-120SU
Ringe: Fuji Gold Cermet SVSG 25-8
Rollenhalter: Fuji DPS deluxe mit Edelstahleinlage
Kork: Champagner Kork (aus Korkscheiben handgefertigt)
Edelstahl Endkappe, Winding Check und V-Ring
Schmuck Diamant Kreuzwicklung
Ringe mit Unterwicklung mehrfarbig


Wie teuer würdet ihr diese Rute schätzen? bzw was ist diese Arbeit eurer Meinung wert?



















Ich möchte den Namen des Rutenbauers bewußt nicht nennen damit nicht der Eindruck entsteht ich mache hier Werbung. Wer ihn kennt wird seine Arbeit sicherlich gleich erkennen 

#h


----------



## drehteufel (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke mal um die 500-550 Euro.#c


----------



## stichling-hunter (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

bisher kenn ich den blankstöpsel nur von einem rutenbauer, wäre vieleicht besser gewesen diesen nicht mit abzulichten |rolleyes


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich schätze das bei der Aufstellung der Wert der Rute so bei ca 350-400 € liegt



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> bisher kenn ich den blankstöpsel nur von einem rutenbauer, wäre vieleicht besser gewesen diesen nicht mit abzulichten |rolleyes



Was? Nur einer... bist sehr schlecht informiert. Die Teile kriegt man bei Mudhole für einen Appel und ein Ei.


----------



## drehteufel (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich schätze das bei der Aufstellung der Wert der Rute so bei ca 350-400 € liegt
> 
> 
> 
> Was? Nur einer... bist sehr schlecht informiert. Die Teile kriegt man bei Mudhole für einen Appel und ein Ei.



Hmm, da ein normaler Aufbau mit "Stangenkork" und normalen Fuji-Sic-Ringen schon bei rund 300 Euro liegt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass mit Gold-Cermet, Champagner-Kork und den diversen Zierwicklungen das ganze doch etwas mehr kosten wird...


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

lassen wir uns überaschen was Mark nachher sagt


----------



## stichling-hunter (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Was? Nur einer... bist sehr schlecht informiert. Die Teile kriegt man bei Mudhole für einen Appel und ein Ei.


Oh Schande über mein Haupt...

aber wenn man diesen Thread verfolgt wann diese Teile bisher auftauchten, könnte es einem eventuell auffallen und darauf schließen lassen von wem die Rute gebaut wurde...

aber doch, jetzt bin ich mir auch ganz sicher dass das Teil natürlich bei mudhole gekauft wurde


----------



## drehteufel (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Zum Glück werde ich in diese Preisregionen nie vorstoßen, da dieses Gold- und Schmuckgedöns meinen Geschmack nicht trifft.
Trotzdem bin ich auf den Preis gespannt.


----------



## ivo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Slotti,

mit den verbauten Komponenten und der Arbeitszeit die dafür aufgebracht werden muss würde ich so um die 550€ für die Rute schätzen.

Ich halte einen Preis von so ca 475€ für fair.


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Oh Schande über mein Haupt...
> 
> aber wenn man diesen Thread verfolgt wann diese Teile bisher auftauchten, könnte es einem eventuell auffallen und darauf schließen lassen von wem die Rute gebaut wurde...
> 
> aber doch, jetzt bin ich mir auch ganz sicher dass das Teil natürlich bei mudhole gekauft wurde



Ich schmeiß mich weg... habe gerade gegoogelt und auf Anhieb 3 Händler aus dem deutschen Raum gefunden die die Teile anbieten.


----------



## drehteufel (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



ivo schrieb:


> Hallo Slotti,
> 
> mit den verbauten Komponenten und der Arbeitszeit die dafür aufgebracht werden muss würde ich so um die 550€ für die Rute schätzen.
> 
> Ich halte einen Preis von so ca 475€ für fair.



Das würde aber im Umkehrschluss bedeuten, dass der Rutenbauer 75 Euro miese macht oder?
Du sagst ja selbst, dass Du rund 550 Euro schätzt, warum sind dann 475 Euro fair?|kopfkrat


----------



## stichling-hunter (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich weg... habe gerade gegoogelt und auf Anhieb 3 Händler aus dem deutschen Raum gefunden die die Teile anbieten.


ja dann schmeiß dich doch weg, von mir aus auch im hohen Bogen 

fein dass du so gut googlen kannst, darfst dir gern ein Bienchen eintragen #6 aber für Intention und Zusammenhänge verstehen gibts aber keins


----------



## ivo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke nun mal das zwischen dem was für eine Rute verlangt wird und einem fairen Preis ein Unterschied besteht.


----------



## SebastianHH (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also, ich würde auf jeden fall sagen das die Rute einen Wert von über 500,- hat. Mit den Austattungen, würde die rute bei meinem Rutenbauer locker 600,- kosten.


----------



## drehteufel (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Also, ich würde auf jeden fall sagen das die Rute einen Wert von über 500,- hat. Mit den Austattungen, würde die rute bei meinem Rutenbauer locker 600,- kosten.



Du hast doch einen günstigen und sehr guten Rutenbauer direkt in HH sitzen...


----------



## SebastianHH (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Du hast doch einen günstigen und sehr guten Rutenbauer direkt in HH sitzen...


 

Ich weiss. Da hast du Recht. Bin aber sehr zufrieden mit meinem Rutenbauer. Bin halt ein Gewohnheitstier. Habe mir ja gerade erst zwei Ruten bei ihm bestellt. 
Und als ich mir meine erste Rute bei ihm bestellt habe wusste ich gar nicht das ich einen in Hamburg sitzen habe.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Als realistischen Preis (bei dem Rutenbauer den ich mal vermute) würde ich von etwa 450€ ausgehen, allerdings lassen sich die meisten Rutenbauer ihre Arbeit ja auch schlecht bezahlen - ich denke das für diesen durchaus aufwändigen Aufbau mit den Zier- und Schmuckwicklungen auch 600€ angemessen währen.

Bei einigen Rutenbauern bin ich sicher das dieser Preis auch dransteht, eventuell sogar noch ein bisschen mehr...

Optisch nicht mein Gescdhmack, handwerklich sieht es aber top aus!


----------



## drehteufel (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Ich weiss. Da hast du Recht. Bin aber sehr zufrieden mit meinem Rutenbauer. Bin halt ein Gewohnheitstier. Habe mir ja gerade erst zwei Ruten bei ihm bestellt.



Hab ich gelesen. Ist ja auch in Ordnung so...#6


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> ja dann schmeiß dich doch weg, von mir aus auch im hohen Bogen
> 
> fein dass du so gut googlen kannst, darfst dir gern ein Bienchen eintragen #6 aber für Intention und Zusammenhänge verstehen gibts aber keins



sabbeln um des sabbeln willens oder willst Du deinen Postcounter hochtreiben? 

Ich vermute das ich den Rutenbauer kenne, aber das tut nichts zur Sache.


----------



## stichling-hunter (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> sabbeln um des sabbeln willens oder willst Du deinen Postcounter hochtreiben?


hihi haha und das kommt jetzt ausgerechnet von dir :q



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Ich vermute das ich den Rutenbauer kenne...


und jeder der den Thread etwas verfolgt wird die gleiche Vermutung haben, welche durch den Stöpsel halt noch bestärkt wird


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mensch Jungs, das ist ziemlich OT - Cool down... |offtopic


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Und nun, dan kennen die meisten hier den Rutenbauer? Mein gott... 

@Mods wo ist der Ignore button für einzelne Member hier? 

EDIT hab den schon gefunden


----------



## Slotti (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bis jetzt liegen genau 1,5 Leute richtig 

Man sollte sich halt auch mal vor Augen führen das alleine die Korkscheiben um einen solchen Griff herzustellen bei ca € 50-60 liegen, dann ist der weder verklebt , gebohrt und geschliffen.

So eine Kreuzwicklung kostet ebenfalls entsprechend Zeit und auch ein paar Euro.


@stichling-hunter 

ich entschuldige mich vielmals das ich den pösen pösen Stöpsel nicht entfernt habe, ich habe keinen Namen genannt und werde es auch nicht tun also wo ist denn das Problem?
Wer diesen Thread länger aktiv verfolgt weiß sowieso woher die Rute kommt.


----------



## Fechtus68 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

.....naja gut! Ich schätze dann mal mit  630€ würd ich schätzen! CTS EST, Fuji Gold Cermet, der Kork, sone Wicklung, der Spacer....hab ich schonmal gesehen!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> ich habe keinen Namen genannt und werde es auch nicht tun also wo ist denn das Problem?
> Wer diesen Thread länger aktiv verfolgt weiß sowieso woher die Rute kommt.



Jeder Rutenbauer hat so seinen Stil, und den meint man halt erkennen zu können - unabhängig von Logos. Zumindest wenn einige Sachen so deutlich ins Auge fallen...

Finde ich aber auch nicht schlimm, ist eher was wie ein Markenzeichen, und den Wiedererkennungsfaktor finde ich sehr positiv!

Könnte aber natürlich auch ein ganz anderer Rutenbauer sein der nur in dem Fall auf Kundenwunsch eben auch in diesem Stil baut - ein guter Rutenbauer sollte das ja nach Vorgabe des Kunden können wenn gewünscht.


----------



## drehteufel (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube der Stil ist unverwechselbar. Wenn man zwei, drei Fotos von aus dieser "Schmiede" stammenden Ruten gesehen hat, sind die Parallelen auffällig.
Sehr hoher Wiedererkennungswert. #6


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was rätselt ihr hier rum?
Die Rute ist doch gelabelt.
Zum Wert. 600 Euro ist die Rute wert, wenn der Bauer seine Arbeitszeit nicht verschenkt.
Wenn der Griffdurchmesser passen würde, wäre das schon lange meine Rute.


----------



## DRU (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was für ein edler Stecken! Richtige Rutenbauhandwerkskunst vom aller Feinsten. Wenn man sich alleine die mehrfarbige unterwickelte Ringbindung mal genau anschaut|bigeyes! Die Diamantkreuzwicklung und der eigens von Hand geschliffene champagner Kork,......diese kleinen Details wie der geriffelte V Ring,.......
Der Stil ist unverkennbar|rolleyes, ich kenne nur einen, der die Ruten  von a bis z in Eigenregie äusserst akkurat und so penibel herstellt. 
Mensch, bei der Ausstattung verblasst meine Flitsche ja förmlich:m

Wenn man sich alleine die Materialpreise vor Augen führt, liegt das weit über jeden Aufbau der sich um die 300 Taler bewegt, dazu die äusserst aufwenige Kork Anfertigung, die in Deutschland einmalig sein dürfte, und der ganze Arbeitsaufwand für die Diamantkreuzwicklung und diese abgefahrene Ring Geschichte sollte die Rute sich so bei ca. 650€uronen einpendeln. Alles unter 6 Scheinen wäre in meinen Augen ein Witz!


----------



## Oily Chicken (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ahoi,

da ich am Montag auch meine CTS von diesem Rutenbauer:vik: abgeholt habe, denke ich das der Preis wohl so um die 600-650 lag.
Meine war da etwas "günstiger" da ich keine Diamantzierwicklung haben wollte. Aber die restlichen Komponenten & Korkgriff sind die Gleichen:l

Cheers


----------



## DRU (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und willkommen im Club!
Bilder sind hier immer willkommen:vik:


----------



## Slotti (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Oily Chicken

dann war das deine Rute die ich gesehen habe, tolles Stöckchen #6


----------



## Oily Chicken (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke:m

Bilder werder ich die Tage mal reinstellen. Hab leider keine Digicam und auf Handybildern kommt das alles leider nicht so gut rüber.
Wicklungen sind schwarz mit einer goldenen Zierwicklung.
Am Sonntag kommt das gute Stück dann auch endlich mal an Wasser:q
Ich schau mal das ich morgen eine Digicam auftreiben kann und dann gibts Bilder

Cheers


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sehr schöne Rute!
Die Zierwicklung ist nicht kitschig, sondern schön dezent.
Für mich würde bei so einer schweren Rute jedoch der 25er Ring nicht passen, da ich bei den Ködergewichten mit einer 4000er Rolle fische.
Man wird keinen Blankhersteller finden, der einen 25er Startring für so eine Rute empfiehlt, es sei denn, sie wird wirklich nur mit kleinen Rollen gefischt. Dann macht es Sinn, oder wenn die Rute nur auf dem Boot eingesetzt wird. Da hier viele auf Leichtbau setzen, wurde der Ring wahrscheinlich deswegen verbaut. Mir wären die Wurfeigenschaften wichtiger.

Wenn man mal von einen "nackten" Preis von 250 Euro ausgeht, würde ich für den Kork in dieser Qualität, welcher auch von jedem anderen Rutenbauer auf Wunsch verbaut wird, 40 Euro Aufpreis zum eine Klasse niedrigeren Kork, und für die Ringe 30 Euro Aufpreis zu Fuji Sic, sowie für die Ring-Schmuckwicklungen 20 Euro Aufpreis rechnen.
Wären wir bei 340 Euro.
Was dann noch extra für die Schmuckwicklung bezahlt wird ist abhängig vom Arbeitsaufwand. Da kann Einiges zusammenkommen. Siehe als Beispiel C.W. Aufpreisliste.


----------



## DRU (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Wenn man mal von einen "nackten" Preis von 250 Euro ausgeht, würde ich für den Kork in dieser Qualität, welcher auch von jedem anderen Rutenbauer auf Wunsch verbaut wird, 40 Euro Aufpreis zum eine Klasse niedrigeren Kork, und für die Ringe 30 Euro Aufpreis zu Fuji Sic, sowie für die Ring-Schmuckwicklungen 20 Euro Aufpreis rechnen.
> Wären wir bei 340 Euro.
> Was dann noch extra für die Schmuckwicklung bezahlt wird ist abhängig vom Arbeitsaufwand. Da kann Einiges zusammenkommen. Siehe als Beispiel C.W. Aufpreisliste.




Hm, das ist aber eine Milchrechnung! Ich kenne den CMW Kork, und der hat mit dem chmapanger Kork nicht viel gemeinsam, mag sein, dass er sowas evtl auch anbietet, jedoch konnt ich das noch nicht finden. Er ist zwar bei Ringen wirklich erstaunlich günstig, jedoch kommt man da mit 30€ Aufpreis auch nicht hin. Gib mal nen Link, falls Du da konkrete Angebote hast!

Zu den Ringen, also mit einer 3000er Daiwa oder 4000er Shamoni kommt man auch mit 25 Leitring sehr gut zurecht,.....ich zumindest,.....


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Thilo hat aber schon recht, dass man versuchen sollte das Optimum rauszuholen.

Diese Zierwicklungen sind mir zu gewaltig, so eine Waffe hat schlicht und dezent zu sein.

Aber Geschmäcker lassen sich nicht diskutieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Diese Zierwicklungen sind mir zu gewaltig, so eine Waffe hat schlicht und dezent zu sein.


Komisch, wieso sind wir da einer Meinung? |kopfkrat Ist irgendwas verkehrt gelaufen? 

Thilo muss aber noch präzisieren, ob er eine 4000er Daiwa-Spulengröße oder eine Shimano (=Arc) meint.
Mit der Shimano-Größe ergeben sich nach einigen Tests nämlich durch 30er Leitringe keine Wurfweitenverbesserungen,
was ich auch mal dachte, aber mir jemand schlagend als nichtig beweisen konnte. Seitdem gibts da 25er Leitringe.


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Thilo

Deine Rechnung verstehe ich nicht, es sei denn wir kalkulieren als Hobbybauer.
In diesem Fall ist die aber ja vom Profi.
Eigentlich ist das einfach.
Die Komponenten gut 350 Euro zuzügl. 5 Arbeitsstunden a 50 Euro sind wieder 600.

@Dru
CMW hat auch son Kork, aber auch da kostet er natürlich extra.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Komisch, wieso sind wir da einer Meinung? |kopfkrat Ist irgendwas verkehrt gelaufen?


 
Ich weiß auch nicht,... vielleicht habe ich irgendeine fiese Infektion.


----------



## DRU (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mag sein mit dem Kork, ich kenne nur den Kork von WWs Taktstock und das müsste auch der Super Plus Kork sein, wenn ich nicht irre. Der ist zwar schon sehr gefällig, jedoch nicht so geil wie zB meiner und das ist noch nicht mal der Porno Kork!


----------



## Slotti (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Will dann auch mal "auflösen" die Rute bewegt sich in dieser Ausstattung bei ~€ 600,- , was ich aufgrund der verbauten Komponenten sowie Kreuzwicklung und Unterwicklung mit aufwändigen Schmuckrändern nicht für zu teuer halte.

Man sollte sich halt bewußt sein das die Rute Ausstattungstechnisch kaum zu toppen ist, von einer aufwändigeren Kreuzwicklung , anderem Blank sowie ggf. Titanium Ringen mal abgesehen. Das sind dann aber nur noch Nuancen.

Ich denke auf diesem Niveau gibt es hier zu Lande nur wenige gewerbliche Rutenbauer die sowas anbieten bzw überhaupt anbieten können.

Eine solche Rute ist eigentlich mehr Kunst, und als solche sehe ich diese Rute auch, als Arbeitsgerät.

Wird sicher nicht jeder mögen oder für zu teuer halten aber es werden am Markt diverse Exklusivruten für jenseits der € 1000,- angeboten die vom Aufbau und Arbeitsaufwand unter der gezeigten liegen.

Die Rute steht im übrigen zu einem günstigeren Kurs zum Verkauf (3 tage am Bodden gefischt) falls jemand interesse hat gebe ich die Kontaktdaten gerne per PN weiter.


----------



## Oily Chicken (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Slotti:  ja das war dann mit sicherheit mein "Stöckchen"   meine CTS hat auch einen 25er Startring. Gut ich hab auch nicht den 120er Blank. Meiner ist der 90er. Hatte auch an meiner alten Gummirute ( Garbolino Garbostick ) einen 25er Startring. Mit den verwendeten Rollen ( Shimano Stradic 2000 und 3000 ) gab es da keine Probleme und die Wurfweiten waren auch mehr als ausreichend.  Zu dem Aufbau:  ich denke mal für 340 Euro wird kein Rutenbauer die Rute so aufbauen wie meine oder Slotti´s;-)  Am Sonntag kann ich dann mal einen Praxisbericht meiner CTS abgeben. Hab aber leider keine VHF, VT oder Konsorten zum vergleich nur halt meine alte, "olle" Garbolino.  Cheers


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ok, 700 Euro.

Für die Goldringe dann eben 40,- Aufpreis. Die würde ich mir auch nie einbauen, da sie geg. Sic keinen Vorteil bieten; evtl. höhere Schlagfestigkeit - müsste man prüfen. Wenn mit Gold gebunden wird, passen die Goldringe natürlich besser. Wenn mehr als Sic/Edelstahl würde ich eher noch was drauf legen und Titanringe kaufen.

Klar reicht ein 25er Ring auch aus. Er stellt aber nicht das Optimum dar, was ich bevorzugen würde. Das wurde schon bewiesen und braucht nicht noch mal diskutiert werden, oder?
Angaben der Blankhersteller, welche die Ringgrößen ermittelt haben stelle ich da über Selbstversuche. Für eine 2500er Shimano Rolle würde ich auch einen 25er Ring wählen.

Bei einem Hobbybauer müsste die Rute teurer sein, da er alles bei einem Rutenteileweiterverkäufer ordern müsste.
Nur mal ein Beispiel. Vor ein paar Jahren kostete ein 2,70er Armalite Blank (Mutter der Kopflastigkeit, einer der teuersten Spinblanks) für einen Rutenbauer bei Abnahme von 10 Stück 60 Euro (Info von Nebenerwerbsrutenbauer welcher auch Rechnungen schreibt), war im Handel aber nicht unter 150 Euro zu bekommen (Harrisons kosteten 120 Euro). Somit müsste der Aufbau auch dieser Rute von einem Hobbybauer teurer sein. Geht natürlich nicht. Ist klar.
Ich denke da aber immer an einen Rutenbauer, der damit warb, für den Aufbau nichts zu berechnen. Die Ruten kosteten dann als Normalaufbau 250-300 Euro (Teilekosten zum Rutenteileweiterverkäuferpreis). So kamen also pro Rute "ohne was für den Aubau zu nehmen" schon locker 120-150 Euro für diesen selbstlosen Rutenbauer zusammen.

Wie auch immer. 250 Euro sind für so eine Rute m.M. incl. Fuji Sic, mittlerem Kork und ohne Zierwicklung ein sehr guter Profipreis, 280 Euro ein normaler Profipreis (Nebenerwerb). Bei den echten Profis, wo die Rute dann auch einen entsprechenden Gebrauchtverkaufspreis erzielt und wo es sehr gute Garantien gibt (z.B. CMW - lebenslang auf den Bau - m.M.) dann natürlich teurer.

Beispiel CMW: Rute S3 kostet mit Standardaufbau 389 Euro.
Blankpreis: 189 Euro - 64 Euro für den EST-Blank = 325 Euro.
 So liege ich mit meinen 250-280 Euro für einen Nebenerwerbsbauer doch wohl nicht wirklich daneben.

Bei Elnetti Rutenbau ist dieser Kork übrigens Standard. Da gibt es gar keinen schlechteren.
Bei CTS steht die erste Zahl übrigens für das ungefähre Blankgewicht +/- 20% Abweichung und die zweite Zahl für das maximal mögliche optimale WG - voll durchgezogen.


Was macht eigentlich die Gemeinde der Meerforellenbankwissenschaftler? Es ist so ruhig geworden.


----------



## Slotti (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

also für mich ist gewerblicher Rutenbauer = gewerblicher Rutenbauer egal ob er jetzt alleine kämpft oder Belegschaft angestellt hat. Beide haben die gleichen gesetzlichen Garantiebestimmungen und verpflichtungen

Was ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehe , warum sollte die Arbeit des Einzelkämpfers weniger Wert sein als die des größeren Betriebes? 

Sorry aber das spielt doch gar keine Rolle , der Kunde zahlt für die Arbeit und nicht für sonstwas.


----------



## DRU (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So ist es, die Qualität macht letztlich den Preis:m


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> also für mich ist gewerblicher Rutenbauer = gewerblicher Rutenbauer egal ob er jetzt alleine kämpft oder Belegschaft angestellt hat..



Sehe ich auch so.



Slotti schrieb:


> Was ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehe , warum sollte die Arbeit des Einzelkämpfers weniger Wert sein als die des größeren Betriebes?



Einen Mehrwert der für mich wichtig wäre hatte ich schon geschrieben.



Slotti schrieb:


> Beide haben die gleichen gesetzlichen Garantiebestimmungen und verpflichtungen



Und alles was darüber hinaus geht ist auch ein Mehrwert.
Bei CMW gibt es viel darüber hinaus.

Hauptsache jeder ist zufrieden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Angaben der Blankhersteller, welche die Ringgrößen ermittelt haben stelle ich da über Selbstversuche.





> Bei CTS steht die erste Zahl übrigens für das ungefähre Blankgewicht +/- 20% Abweichung und die zweite Zahl für das maximal mögliche optimale WG - voll durchgezogen.


Also über die beiden Aussagen muss ich aber den Kopf schütteln. #d
Wo ist das denn her gelesen?

Wenn ich 2 gleiche Blanks mit unterschiedlicher Beringung aber gleicher SIC-Einlage aufgebaut habe, der eine zudem einen sehr engen 25er und der andere einen sehr weiten 30er (dünne moderne Einlage), und mit gleichen Rollen+Ködern tauschen dauernd 2 Werfer die Ruten im parallelen Wurf mit A-B Vergleich, und stellen Gleichheit im Rahmen weit unter 5% fest, dann ist für mich das DER Fakt und vor allem das relevante. Vor allem wird anscheinend zuviel über Beringungsstyles gefaselt und zu wenig praktisch getestet. :g

Der zweite Wert der WG-Angabe des CST-EST als volles Durchziehen kann nicht stimmen.
Die erste hat auch rein garnichts mit dem Blankgewicht zu tun.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Was macht eigentlich die Gemeinde der Meerforellenbankwissenschaftler? Es ist so ruhig geworden.



Das täuscht. Außerdem gibt es eigentlich keinen der was weiß oder weißt du etwas zurzeit Interessantes.

Harrison spielt da nicht in der richtigen Liga, Tusk kommt ziemlich altbacken daher und XST ist hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wenn ich 2 gleiche Blanks mit unterschiedlicher Beringung aber gleicher SIC-Einlage aufgebaut habe, der eine zudem einen sehr engen 25er und der andere einen sehr weiten 30er (dünne moderne Einlage), und mit gleichen Rollen+Ködern tauschen dauernd 2 Werfer die Ruten im parallelen Wurf mit A-B Vergleich, und stellen Gleichheit im Rahmen weit unter 5% fest, dann ist für mich das DER Fakt und vor allem das relevante. Vor allem wird anscheinend zuviel über Beringungsstyles gefaselt und zu wenig praktisch getestet. :g




Ok, das trifft dann auf genau diesen Blank und die verwendeten Rollen zu #6
Es wäre optimal, wenn man so einen Versuch vor jedem Rutenteile-Zusammenbau durchführen würde.


----------



## Slotti (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Einen Mehrwert der für mich wichtig wäre hatte ich schon geschrieben.
> 
> Und alles was darüber hinaus geht ist auch ein Mehrwert.
> Bei CMW gibt es viel darüber hinaus.
> ...



Soweit korrekt aber andererseits sollte man den "kleineren" schon die Chance zugestehen auch dorthin zu gelangen wo der Branchenführer bereits ist und sie nicht schon im Vorfeld abqualifizieren. Wie ich das so lese scheinst du ja über die Garantie/Serviceleistungen aller gewerblichen Rutenbauer gut bescheid zu wissen!?
Ich denke ein gewisser Mix am Markt ist schon nicht schlecht, es kann ja nicht in unserem Sinne sein irgendwann mal alles bei einem Monopolist kaufen zu MÜSSEN oder?

Zu dem CTS EST , kennst du diese Blanks überhaupt?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Das täuscht. Außerdem gibt es eigentlich keinen der was weiß oder weißt du etwas zurzeit Interessantes.
> 
> Harrison spielt da nicht in der richtigen Liga, Tusk kommt ziemlich altbacken daher und XST ist hinlänglich bekannt.




Sooo schlecht ist der Tusk aber auch nicht. Den gibt es jetzt sowieso nicht mehr.
Harrison: Keine Ahnung, vielleicht kommt da ja mal was Neues?
Die XSTs kann man eigentlich empfehlen, wenn man eine Rute mit Spitzenaktion für weite Würfe sucht. Aber weißt du ja.
Es gibt sicher keinen Zielfisch und auch keinem Beifang, dem selbst die leichten XSTs in der Ostsee nicht gewachsen wären - trotz der feinen und sensiblen Spitze.
Anscheinend gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Wurfstile und -typen.
Manche möchten mit Kraft ein bestimmtes Ködergewicht werfen können, andere einen Köder einfach nur mit geringem Krafteinsatz ins Wasser befördern (nicht auf maximale Distanz).
Denen mit dem erstgenannten Wurfstil würde ich empfehlen bei egal welchem XST-Blank über 9' immer nur auf die Herstellerangaben zu achten und nicht darauf, was sich irgendwelche Weiterverkäufer ausgedacht haben.

Ich habe mir noch ein paar Blanks angesehen. Einige waren schön in der Aktion, aber zu schwer.
Ein Blank hat mir jedoch sehr gut gefallen und ich möchte ihn empfehlen.
Es handelt sich um den neunen mit ipc Technologie gefertigten Avid Blank von St. Croix in 9'6''. Das alte Modell ist auch gut, aber wesentlich härter.

Dieser Blank hat eine Rückstellgeschwindigkeit ähnlich oder gleich einer XST. Die Aktion geht jedoch etwas weiter in den unteren Blankabschnitt über als bei der XST.
Nenne ich die Aktion der XST fast oder A oder Spitzenaktion, würde ich die Avid mit med-fast, AB oder Semi-Spitzenaktion bezeichnen, nicht jedoch med, nicht B und nicht Semiparabolisch.

Der Übergang zwischen der Hauptaktion in der Spitze zum weniger bewegten Blankabschnitt ist bei der Avid weicher und der Übergang etwas länger als bei der XST; die Rückstellgeschwindigkeit sehr ähnlich.

Die angegebenen WGs unterscheiden sich:
Stimmen sie bei der XST m.M. sehr genau, liegen sie bei der neuen Avid (glänzend) ca. 20% über dem angegeben WG (alte Avid 50%).
Somit stellt die Avid eine schöne Ausgangsbasis für Blinker bis ca. 24 g. (voll durchgezogen) dar.

Zusätzlich gibt es auf den Blank (wie auch bei Batson) eine Garantie bis der Tod eintritt.


----------



## Slotti (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Sooo schlecht ist der Tusk aber auch nicht. Den gibt es jetzt sowieso nicht mehr.



den gibt es vielleicht nicht mehr unter dem Label Tusk , kaufen kann man den aber schon noch...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Außerdem gehe ich beim Tusk nach den mir bekannten Infos zur Art der Herkunft und des Vertriebes sowie der sehr großen Verbreitung und positiven Ergebnisse mit diesem Blank davon aus, dass der wieder nachkommen wird, solche großen Bestellungen aber eine Zeit dauern und daraus eine zeitliche Lücke entsteht. Ich kenne bisher jedenfalls keinen Grund, der für ein wirkliches Verschwinden dieses Blanks spräche.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> den gibt es vielleicht nicht mehr unter dem Label Tusk , kaufen kann man den aber schon noch...



Ja, jetzt dick mit Klarlack überzogen, oder gibt es ihn noch normal?
Ein schöner Blank jedenfalls und preiswert.



AngelDet schrieb:


> ch kenne bisher jedenfalls keinen Grund, der für ein wirkliches Verschwinden dieses Blanks spräche.



Da würde mir auch keiner einfallen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der Tusk ist sicher kein verkehrter Blank, aber sicher auch nicht "State of the Art."

Ich konnte mir neulich die Interceptor FA anschauen und war ziemlich enttäuscht. Die Rute wirkte ziemlich schwerfällig und bräsig. Ich hatte vorher den blanken Blank mal in der Hand und das war zunächst ok, aber aufgebaut fand ich die Rute mäßig.

Die XST sehe ich etwas anders als du. Ich würde die Aktion progressiv nennen. Die Spitze ist zwar recht weich, aber unter Belastung arbeitet sofort der ganze Blank. Bei der 1143 kommt die Kraft auch bei Ködern um 10-16g nicht aus der Spitze, sondern aus dem mittleren Blankbereich. Man muß übrigens eine relativ harte Bremse fischen um die weiche Spitze auszugleichen. Bei Ködern bis 20g lädt sich die ganze Rute auf und man erreicht mit dem 9`6ft Zahnstocher Wurfweiten, wie andere mit ihren 3,20m Prügeln.

Im Drill wie Alikes, Pauly, Steffen, Ines, Windmaster u.a. bestätigen können arbeitet die Rute halbparabolisch bis parabolisch. Insbesondere Steffen dürfte da einen ziemlich guten Eindruck bekommen haben. 

Angelprof Det hat neulich mal diese MRT-Geschichte erklärt, nämlich das der Blank in verschiedenen Abschnitten mit recht unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften aufgebaut ist, bei der XST wäre das eine zunehmende Versteifung im Rahmen einer grundsätzlich einheitlichen Aktion.

Im Moment habe ich da was ganz fest ins Auge genommen, was sich etwas schneller als die XST anhört und etwas härter in der Spitze ist. Ich bin gespannt und werde berichten...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Infos zu Interceptor FA.



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich würde die Aktion progressiv nennen. Die Spitze ist zwar recht weich, aber unter Belastung arbeitet sofort der ganze Blank.
> 
> Im Drill wie Alikes, Pauly, Steffen, Ines, Windmaster u.a. bestätigen können arbeitet die Rute halbparabolisch bis parabolisch. Insbesondere Steffen dürfte da einen ziemlich guten Eindruck bekommen haben.



Ich habe die Bezeichnung progressiv aus meinem Sprachgebrauch gestrichen. Was unterscheidet eine progressive Rute von eine semiparabolischen?

Es gibt im AB (nicht in diesem Thread) sehr oft und zu fast jeder Rute die Bezeichnung "...die Rute arbeitet in der Spitze und geht bei Belastung bis ins Handteil."

Eine wirklich gute Beschreibung, denn es gibt keine Rute, die sich anders verhält. Welche Rute, eine englische Brandungsrute mit Metallunterteil mal ausgenommen, geht denn bei Belastung nicht ins parabolische oder bis zum Griffteil über? Es kommt nur darauf an, wie stark die Belastung ist.

Bei der XST hast du aber ganz schön Bremsdruck gemacht, um sie ins Parabolische zu biegen, oder? Ne Harrison macht diese Kurve ja einfach so. Ich meine da irgendwas von aufgebogenen dickdrahtigen Drillingen im Hinterkopf zu haben.




sundvogel schrieb:


> Im Moment habe ich da was ganz fest ins Auge genommen, was sich etwas schneller als die XST anhört und etwas härter in der Spitze ist. Ich bin gespannt und werde berichten...



Die da.... ? "schneller als XST und härter in der Spitze" 
Deutet das auf ein schnelleres Rückstellvermögen bei mehr semiparabolischer Aktion hin?


----------



## Fechtus68 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Oily Chicken

Hab Deine glaub ich auch gesehen....könnte ne "Schwester" von meiner sein.... |wavey: Tolles Gerät! Macht richtig Spaß! 
Zu der Kritik mit den Goldringen und dem Kork...gehört bei so einer Rute einfach dazu. Wenn ich dann solche Einträge wie 'nur was für Geldsäcke' usw lese... Jedem Tierchen sein pläsierchen.

 Meine ist halt 4 Wochen älter... Wir sollten mal einen CTS EST Tag an der Saar oder so machen...aber nur für die mit Gold-cermet! 

War'n Spaß...dürften auch die ohne Gold mitmachen!


----------



## drehteufel (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Jürgen Fecht schrieb:


> Zu der Kritik mit den Goldringen und dem Kork...gehört bei so einer Rute einfach dazu.



Kork sehe ich ja noch irgendwie ein, aber Gold?#d


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Ich habe die Bezeichnung progressiv aus meinem Sprachgebrauch gestrichen. Was unter scheidet eine progressive Rute von eine semiparabolischen?
> 
> Es gibt im AB (nicht in diesem Thread) sehr oft und zu fast jeder Rute die Bezeichnung "...die Rute arbeitet in der Spitze und geht bei Belastung bis ins Handteil."


 
 Ich weiß, was du meinst, aber die Rute arbeitet eben auch beim Werfen komplett und harmonisch. Ein typische Spitzenaktion wäre für mich eine Rute die im wesentlich aus der Spitze wirft und sich anschließend nur noch widerwillig verformt.



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Bei der XST hast du aber ganz schön Bremsdruck gemacht, um sie ins Parabolische zu biegen, oder? Ne Harrison macht diese Kurve ja einfach so. Ich meine da irgendwas von aufgebogenen dickdrahtigen Drillingen im Hinterkopf zu haben.



Jein, ich fische mit normaler Bremse, allerdings mit dünndrähtigen Drillingen. Die Fische, die mir die Drillinge geöffnet haben waren Dorsche in teilweise recht respektablen Größen. 





Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Die da.... ? "schneller als XST und härter in der Spitze"
> Deutet das auf ein schnelleres Rückstellvermögen bei mehr semiparabolischer Aktion hin?



Genau, man könnte die Aktion auch parabolisch nennen. Wobei die Frage der Schnelligkeit dann geklärt wird.

Auf jeden Fall eine Rute mit ähnlicher Rückmeldung, wie meine Lütte...


----------



## Fechtus68 (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Drehteufel
Naja...muss nicht sein, gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. Aber mit der passenden Wicklung sieht's echt gut aus. Und wie schon mal geschrieben...es macht mir auch Spaß das Teil einfach nur mal auszupacken und anzuschauen. Wenn's einem doch Spaß macht und gefällt....


----------



## Tisie (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

N'abend,



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Es gibt im AB (nicht in diesem Thread) sehr oft und zu fast jeder Rute die Bezeichnung "...die Rute arbeitet in der Spitze und geht bei Belastung bis ins Handteil."


ich bin mit Aktionsbeschreibungen auch recht vorsichtig geworden. Die Terminologie ist einfach sehr vielfältig und oft wird die Beschreibung unterschiedlicher Eigenschaften wie der Rückstellgeschwindigkeit und Aktion durcheinander gebracht. Dieser Thread ist da schon eine positive Ausnahme, aber auch hier werden gleiche Ruten oft recht unterschieldich beschrieben und in der Interpretation der Beschreibungen bleibt auch noch viel Spielraum, was man nur durch konkrete und einheitliche Berwertungskriterien umgehen könnte 



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Es kommt nur darauf an, wie stark die Belastung ist.


Genau das ist der Punkt #6 ... dazu gibt es ja schon sehr gute Ansätze wie die Testkurve bei Karpfenruten (nötige Gewichtskraft, um die Spitze 90° zum Handteil zu biegen) oder die Common Cents Methode für Fliegenruten (Auslenkung und Aktionswinkel). Schade ist nur, daß das noch niemand für Spinnruten aufgegriffen und optimiert hat, das wäre sicher sehr hilfreich.

Letztendlich sind auch die Wurfgewichtsangaben nicht wirklich aussagekräftig, denn das Gewicht an der Schnur ist nur ein Faktor des Impulses, der die Rute beim Wurf auflädt 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Thilo

Wäre interessant wenn Du jemanden kennst der USA-Blanks ausser Batson nach DE bringt.
Ich hab von Lamiglass und St. Croix schon Sachen gesehen die mir wesentlich besser gefielen als die XST Serie. Nur ist eben der Versand irgendwie zu teuer.
Mal Mudhole Versandkosten als Referenz angenommen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,
St. Croix gibt es in D. bei mybait (keine Ahnung ob auch Blanks) und Germinatackle (oder ähnlich genannt; nicht mein Fall).
Lamiglas weiß ich nicht. Habe eine 8'6'' 3/4 oz 12lb Lamiglas Serienrute. Ist ganz nett.
In Holland gibt es auch St. Croix Händler. Der Versand ist bestimmt nicht viel teuer als innerhalb von D.
Ich weiß nicht, was Versand mit mudhole kostet, aber ein Tipp wären die St. Croix Händler aus der Bucht. Für 30-35$ verschicken die Blanks, wenn du ihnen den Versandweg nahe legst.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke Thilo!

Das sind schon mal ne Menge Möglichkeiten zum Stöbern.
An Ebay.com hab ich gar nicht gedacht, wäre aber ja eigentlich nahe liegend gewesen.


----------



## Oily Chicken (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@JF:

ein CTS Treffen an der Saar wäre keine schlechte Idee
Sagen wir aber besser ein markenoffenes Treffen, egal ob mit gold oder ohne;-)

Bilder von meinem guten Stück sind jetzt in meinem Fotoalbum im Profil.
einige kennen die Rute ja bereits.
Gut auffällig ist sie schon wegen den Cermet Ringen aber für mich ist sie trotzdem nicht zu "prollig". Wollte die Rute schließlich in diesem Aufbau haben!

Hoffentlich regnet das nicht noch weiter bei uns denn dann hat die Saar Hochwasser. Ich will das Teil doch endlich mal testen

Cheers


----------



## Fechtus68 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja dann sollten wir mal was abmachen. Ich wollte eigentlich Saarbrücker Strecke am Sonntag morgen mal probieren...aber die Saar ist zu Zeit braune, lehmige Brühe. Und nochmal zum Gold-Cermet....ich find auch dass es schick aussieht, irgendwie edel. Hoffentlich gefällt's den Fischen auch.... Wenn ich Fisch wäre und wählen könnte....klare Entscheidung pro Gold-Cermet!:q


----------



## Pikepauly (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schön dass Euch die Stöcker gefallen!
Glückwunsch dazu.
Und so wie JH baut, finde ich passt das durchaus mit den Gold-Cermet-Ringen.


----------



## Fechtus68 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab jahrelang immer wenn ich jörg getroffen habe über einen eigenbau gesprochen und immer lange drüber gegrübelt ob's denn wirklich sein muß. In diesem jahr im November hab ich dann eine von jörg gewonnen...ne tusk! Und ich war begeistert! zwei wochen später hab ich mich von jörg beraten lassen - was er sehr gut und ausführlich macht - und dann seinem rat folgend mich für die cts est (damals wusste ich eig gar nicht wie die genau ist) entschieden. Der fierlefanz war meine idee, also auch nicht aufgeschwätzt! Und sags gerne nochmal...bin total begeistert. Und ab morgen besitzer der 3. handmade-rute! eine Harrison made bei mir... :q mich hat das fieber glaub ich jetzt erwischt!:l


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Jürgen Fecht schrieb:


> Ich hab jahrelang immer wenn ich jörg getroffen habe über einen eigenbau gesprochen und immer lange drüber gegrübelt ob's denn wirklich sein muß. ...
> Und sags gerne nochmal...bin total begeistert. Und ab morgen besitzer der 3. handmade-rute! eine Harrison made bei mir... :q mich hat das fieber glaub ich jetzt erwischt!:l


Für alle Interessenten, leicht infizierten und grübelnden:
Das ist eine gefährliche Sache, ein Spiel mit dem Feuer. |znaika:
Wer einmal richtig dran "genascht" hat, kommt davon nicht los. :g 
Und sowas wie bisher ausreichende Angelgeräte sind in der nachfolgenden Konkurrenzsituation extrem gefährdet, minderwertig, überflüssig, es dräut weiterer Bedarf  s.o. :m

Aber eben was für ein Feuer :l und Fieber ... hat sein ganz eigenes Eigenleben.


----------



## Fechtus68 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jörg hat sich auch sofort bereit erklärt mir alle fragen bzgl eigenbau zu beantworten....zuerst war ich skeptisch ob ich das hin bekomme. Bei mir machen da manchmal bei so feinen arbeiten die nerven nicht mit.....aber es geht! Wollte als ersten eigenbau den mittelweg zwischen billigen schund (falls es nicht klappt) und guter spinnrute (falls es doch was wird). Denke mal morgen oder übermorgen stell ich bilder ein. es macht spaß die eigene zu bauen, es ist ein schönes gefühl wenn sie fertig ist (die rute), und wenn der erste drill glatt geht....unbeschreiblich wohl! Für diejenigen die am grübeln sind....probiert es aus!


----------



## drehteufel (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Jürgen Fecht schrieb:


> Für diejenigen die am grübeln sind....probiert es aus!



Das traue ich mir nicht zu, mir fehlt auch die Zeit dazu. Spinnfischen, Fliegenbinden und Fliegenfischen füllen meine Freizeit genug aus.
Das Aufbauen einer Rute überlasse ich lieber den Profis. Da weiß ich, dass die was von ihrem Handwerk verstehen. Und an einen Harrison-Blank würde ich mich als Anfänger eh nicht ranwagen. #d


----------



## Fechtus68 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ drehteufel

also ich hatte da echt zweifel ob ich das kann. man wird sicher, vieleicht noch nicht mal auf den bildern, erkennen dass es keine jh handmade ist. aber wie sagte jörg: die erste wird gut, die zweite besser und die dritte ist perfekt. meine hat auch ein zwei makel. den leitring hab ich schön geschliffen, entgratet und dann vor lauter aufregung vergessen die geschliffene stelle wieder schwarz zu machen. jetzt sieht man den fuß bei direkter sonne leicht durchschimmern. normalerweise hätte ich den ring ja wieder runter machen können und neu machen. Aber es ist mein erster fehler an meiner ersten selbstbaurute...und ich hab ihn absichtlich gelassen! die anderen sind gut! da hab ich dran gedacht weil die nervosität lang nicht mehr so groß war...ich wusste da schon dass das wickeln machbar ist. bei der nächsten passiert mir das nicht mehr.


----------



## Tisie (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Marco,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Das traue ich mir nicht zu, mir fehlt auch die Zeit dazu. Spinnfischen, Fliegenbinden und Fliegenfischen füllen meine Freizeit genug aus.


wenn Du Fliegen tüddeln kannst, kannst Du auch ein paar Ringe auf 'nen Blank wickeln #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> 
> wenn Du Fliegen tüddeln kannst, kannst Du auch ein paar Ringe auf 'nen Blank wickeln #6
> ...



Die kleinsten, die ich mal gebunden habe, waren auf Hakengröße 22. Da kommt Freude auf: Trockenfliege mit Hahnen-Hechelkranz für Äschen.
Da fällt mir ein, vor einigen Jahren habe ich mal an eine Billig-Fliegenrute neue Ringe gebunden. Die Rute habe ich auch noch irgendwo. Mache mal ein Foto, wenn ich sie gefunden habe.
Die Wicklungen haben mir überhaupt nicht gefallen, weil man nach dem Lackieren immer noch den Faden spüren konnte und die Ringbindung nicht solch eine schöne gleichmäßige Fläche war wie bei "normalen" Ruten.|kopfkrat


----------



## Tisie (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Marco,

22er Fussel - RESPEKT #6



drehteufel schrieb:


> Die Wicklungen haben mir überhaupt nicht gefallen, weil man nach dem Lackieren immer noch den Faden spüren konnte und die Ringbindung nicht solch eine schöne gleichmäßige Fläche war wie bei "normalen" Ruten.|kopfkrat


Mit ordentlich angeschliffenen Ringfüßen und dem richtigen Lack klappt das von ganz alleine 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Mit ordentlich angeschliffenen Ringfüßen und dem richtigen Lack klappt das von ganz alleine



Mit ordentlichem Werkzeug sind so kleine Fliegen gar nicht so problematisch...eher beim Fischen.:m Ziemlich schwierig, die am Schwimmen zu halten und dann auch noch einen Fisch sicher zu haken mit dem kleinen Hakenbogen. In einem schlauen Buch habe ich dazu mal gelesen: Wenn die Fische in der Mittagshitze auf solch kleine Muster stehen, sollte man sich unter einen Schatten spendenden Baum legen und abwarten, bis wieder Normalität Einzug hält. Nach dem ersten Fischem mit Gr. 22 wusste ich, warum...
Zu den Rutenringen: Kann mich gar nicht erinnern, dass ich da überhaupt was angeschliffen hätte...waren glaub ich Seymo-Schlangenringe oder welche von Sage.


----------



## Slotti (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wo wir gerade bei den selberbauern sind darf ich auch mal wieder was neues zeigen 

Nachdem ich meine alte CTS EST 45-90 in sehr guten Händen weiß ist gestern die neue fertig geworden.

Blank: CTS EST 45-90
Ringe: Fuji Titanium 6+1 LVSG 25-8
Rollenhalter : Matagi Fuji DPS 17
Endkappe: Pacbay Alu Gummi , Fireblood rot 
Untergriff Kork Portugal 1a 35cm Untergriff länge inkl Endkappe 40cm
Vorgriff Kork : 2,8cm
Edelstahl Winding Check und V-Ring
Garn: Gudebrod Nr. 206 mit Metallic rotem Schmuckrand
Gewicht fertige Rute : 208gr. mit 3000er Daiwa oder 4000er Shimano genau am WC in der Balance , KEIN Grümel Kontergewicht notwendig!!!

Hier die Pics 































PS : das Geflecht auf der Rolle ist maschinell aufgespult!! die wickelt besser 


und nochmal ein ganz dickes Merci an meinen Freund Kai (Wickedwalleye) für das professionelle Setzen des CTS Schriftzugs !!! sieht einfach Hammer aus !!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Heissa, Mark, da hast Du Dich ja farblich ausgetobt! #6

Schön dezente rote Richtung, wird bestimmt auch anderen "Roten Spinrollern" gefallen.  :m



Slotti schrieb:


> PS : das Geflecht auf der Rolle ist maschinell aufgespult!! die wickelt besser


Der Satz erschüttert mich jetzt ein wenig |kopfkrat, ich denke diese Rolle spult besser auf als die "Rote Gefahr". :q



Slotti schrieb:


> und nochmal ein ganz dickes Merci an meinen Freund Kai (Wickedwalleye) für das professionelle Setzen des CTS Schriftzugs !!! sieht einfach Hammer aus !!!


Jupp Kai, so fängt das ganz klein an mit dem Selbermachen #6, s.o. :q
Macht echt was her, Telefonterrorgefahr.


----------



## Slotti (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Du hast mich falsch verstanden bzw ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte das die ROLLE besser wickelt als das was zu sehen ist


----------



## Pikepauly (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Eigentlich hast Du das klar ausgrdrückt Mark.
Det wird glaube ich immer nen büschen aufgeregt, wenn er so rote Sachen sieht.
Aber sehr sauber gebaut.
Glückwunsch und viel Spass damit.


----------



## zandertex (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nur noch den Kork unten am Übergang zur Endkappe bzw.oben am Schraubrollenhalter auf deren Durchmesser anpassen und das Teil ist perfekt.Ganz Toll !!!!!
Gruß Zandertex


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Jupp Kai, so fängt das ganz klein an mit dem Selbermachen #6, s.o. :q
> Macht echt was her, Telefonterrorgefahr.



|supergri

Moin Det,

das ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied.

Solange in den Rutenbau keine wirklich zuverlässige "Undo-"Funktion implementiert ist lasse ich das lieber.

Ich sag nur zwei linke Hände und Grobmotoriker. 

Ideen für Designs hätte ich ja ohne Ende...


Aber falls mal ein Boardie ne Vorlage zum Rutenbeschriften braucht, ihr könnt euch fragen trauen. :m Wenn ich zufällig gerade Zeit und Lust habe mache ich das sogar.


----------



## drehteufel (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Slotti: Wow, feines Teil. Wieviel wiegt die Endkappe?


----------



## Slotti (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Zandertex danke für die Blumen 

um ehrlich zu sein ist der Kork auch noch nicht ganz fertig bearbeitet , den spanne ich heute abend ein und ziehe ihn nochmals mit feinem schmirgel ab. Die Kanten werde ich aber nur leicht brechen , mich stören die "Kanten" überhaupt nicht, für meine Begriffe siehts schlechter aus wenn ich da jetzt versuche den Kork beim RH und Endkappe aufs gleiche Niveau zu bringen (schmal , dick, schmal) #d nicht mein Fall


----------



## Slotti (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> @Slotti: Wow, feines Teil. Wieviel wiegt die Endkappe?



danke 

Die Kappe wiegt 36 Gramm


----------



## Fechtus68 (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ WW
....mir würde da spontan jemand für ne Beschriftung einfallen!#6


----------



## Tisie (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Mark,

sehr sauberer Aufbau und farblich schön stimmig zur Fireblood, dabei aber nicht zu aufdringlich - gefällt mir sehr gut #6

@Kai: Deine Beschriftungen sind toll die designt und sehen absolut professionell aus, wirklich schick :k

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Tolle Rute Mark, das sieht sehr professionell aus.


----------



## Mefotom (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Mark,

die sieht richtig Klasse aus.

Und bei meiner bin ich noch kein Stück weiter gekommen.

Ich hoffe ich werde die Rute noch vor der Schonzeit sehen.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> @Kai: Deine Beschriftungen sind toll die designt und sehen absolut professionell aus, wirklich schick



Danke, aber zuviel des Lobes, ich hab nur am Rechner die Schrift gesetzt, so wie Mark sie haben wollte.

Wie das genau mit dem Druck und dem Aufbringen auf dem Blank vor sich geht hat Slotti hier ja afaik schonmal beschrieben, da hab ich jedenfalls keine Aktien drin.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Saustark Mark, gefällt mir Super!

Deine Arbeiten werden echt immer besser! Freue mich schon die Ruten im Sommer mal live zu sehen, hoffentlich komme ich dann überhaupt noch zum ANgeln...


----------



## DRU (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mensch Mark, es ist ganz unverkennbar, dass Du Dich von Rute zu Rute steigerst und bei der hast Du Designtechnisch richtig einen rausgehauen, untypisch und frisch. Ich glaube, falls Du Dich irgendwann mal von einem der beiden Kombo Teile trennen möchtest, machst du das dann am besten im Doppelpack, denn sonst wird das GEsamtkunstwerk zerstört werden,........

Herzlichen Glückwunsch|laola:


----------



## Slotti (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Leute !!

vielen Dank fürs Bauchpinseln  Nu is aber gut sonst werd ich noch so rot wie die Endkappe |supergri


----------



## serge7 (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Slotti, Glückwunsch auch von mir zum gelungenen Aufbau!#6

Nun kauf Dir man noch ein paar Firebloods auf Vorrat damit das Gesamtkunstwerk nicht irgendwann auseinander gerissen wird...


----------



## KHof (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Mark!

Tolles Stück. Solltest du allerdings den hinteren Kork noch etwas anschleifen (a la Zandertex) dann kleb die Kappe gut! ab. Die Pacbay-Kappen verkratzen gerne.

Klaus


----------



## Slotti (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Klaus |wavey:

danke  

gibts da einen speziellen Grund der mir entgeht oder warum sollte ich den Kork zur Endkappe abschleifen?
Mir gefällt das nicht den Kork der schmalen Endkappe anzupassen zumal er sowieso etwas konisch verläuft.

Eigentlich gefallen mir die Pacbay Kappen auch nicht besonders weil sie so aufgesteckt wirken andererseits gabs sonst keine in rot .


----------



## KHof (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mahlzeit!

Den Kork würde ich auch nicht bis zur Endkappe runterrubbeln aber die Kante deutlich abrunden. Durch normale Beanspruchung kommt es sonst gerne zu kleinen Ausbrüchen was dann nach Mäusefraß aussieht.

Klaus


----------



## Slotti (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

man siehts zwar kaum aber das ist ein Stück rot gefärbtes Rubberkork, die Kante habe ich sowieso noch gebrochen aber nicht mehr allzuviel


----------



## drehteufel (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

War heute mit meiner CTS 30-60g erstmals richtig fischen. Bin begeistert von dem Stock. Da nur die Flüsse eisfrei sind, haben wir dort geangelt. Zum Einsatz kamen meine Lieblingsgummis (Kopytos, Shaker) in ~10cm, Köpfe bis 18g.
Nach meinem Dafürhalten meistert die Rute selbst 18g-Köpfe noch sehr anständig, das sogar in der Strömung. Ich freue mich echt darauf, sie im Stillwasser einzusetzen, wo ich leichter fischen kann.
Es waren noch zwei Kollegen mit, der eine mit einer Speedmaster XH in 3m (altes Modell), der andere mit der neuen Speedy in H, 2,70m. Die CTS ist meiner Meinung nach sowohl straffer als die neue Speedy H, als auch straffer als die alte Speedy XH. Dabei kommt die Kraft der Rute mehr aus dem ganzen Blank, die Speedys sind etwas spitzenlastiger.
Sie fühlt sich durch die Ausgewogenheit wesentlich leichter als die Shimano-Kollegen an und ist ein echtes Weitwurfwunder...|bigeyes
Traumhaft, wie leicht man extreme Wurfweiten erreicht. Allerdings habe ich eine Stroft Typ 2 verwendet (real 4kg Tragkraft). Ich glaube, das wird meine neue Gufischnurstärke in meinem See, wo ich eh kaum Hänger zu befürchten habe. Deutlicher Wurfweitenunterschied zur 6kg-Stroft, die ich bisher aber nur an meiner alten Gufi-Rute gefischt habe.
Fazit: Wäre der Fluss mein Revier, würde ich (auch noch) die 45-90er CTS nehmen, da schwerere Köpfe mit der sicher besser zu fischen sind.
Fürs Stillwasser ist die 30-60er für mich jedoch ideal, härter muss es für mich (vorerst) nicht sein. 
Die Rückmeldung des Bodenkontakts ist der Hammer, wunderbar.:l
Die Speedy-only-Fischer, die mich begleiteten, waren nach ein paar Probewürfen gar nicht mehr so Speedy-only....


----------



## shR!mp (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

mal ne frage von nem laien im rutenbau....
wie baut ihr die Ruten auf? nutzt ihr dazu so eine spezielle rutenbaumaschine? oder eigenkonstruktionen? ich hatte bei CMW mal geschaut und diese Sache mit dem kartong als Rutenhalter ...ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man damit eine Rute sauber wickeln kann....aber sone Maschnine ist ja sauteuer

also was nehmt ihr als rutenbaugerät?


----------



## Slotti (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

meine erste Rute habe ich mit einem Schuhkarton gebaut, danach gabs dann eine self-made Wickelbank und mitlerweile nutze ich eine Pacbay RW-3L Wickelbank.

Die Wickelbank bietet mehr komfort und möglichkeiten es ist aber auch mit einem Schuhkarton machbar eine schöne Rute zu bauen. Am wichtigsten ist eine guter Fadenspanner und ein Trocknungsmotor damit man die Rute nicht ständig von Hand drehen muß.

CMW bietet aber auch Wickelhilfen ab € 39,- wenn mich nicht alles täuscht


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Geiler Stecken Mark, hast Dich selbst mal wieder übertroffen


----------



## Fechtus68 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

...mein erster Eigenbau. Heut abend noch Kritik vom "Meister", aber ich denke die kann gar nicht so schlecht ausfallen! Was meint ihr?


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

sieht gut aus, gibt es auch ein Bild in  der das gesammte zu sehen ist?


----------



## Mefotom (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sieht Klasse aus.#6
Denke der Meister hat nicht viel zu meckern.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Über die Farbe kann man streiten, was sonst zu sehen ist sieht gut aus! #6


----------



## Fechtus68 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

...eben wollte er nur die zwei hochladen. Hier nochmal zwei im ganzen.


----------



## Fechtus68 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

...ja die Farbe. Sieht auf dem Bild durch den Blitz schlimmer aus als es ist. Der Blank ist ja Burgundrot. Die Bindung ist im Tageslicht wesentlich dunkler als auf dem Bild. In Natur harmoniert das schon miteinander...denk ich mal!


----------



## Slotti (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Für die erste ist das Picobello #6 so sah meine erste nicht aus !!

Für meinen Geschmack könnte die nur noch ne Fuhre Lack vertragen, das schaut um den Ringfuß noch etwas "eckig" aus ist aber auch Geschmacksache solange das Garn nicht durch die Lackierung durckommt paßt das.

Sind die Winding Checks nicht mitlackiert?

Welcher Blank ist das?

Edit: der Ringfuß scheint recht spitz zu sein, den würde ich bei der nächsten etwas abrunden.


----------



## Tisie (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Jürgen Fecht schrieb:


> ...mein erster Eigenbau. Heut abend noch Kritik vom "Meister", aber ich denke die kann gar nicht so schlecht ausfallen! Was meint ihr?


Ich meine: #6

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Fechtus68 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo, der Blank ist ein Harrison VHF interceptor. 5-20g WG. Wollte was ganz leichtes zum Blinkern auf Barsch und Forelle z.B. Sauer. Ist auch denk ich gelungen. Gewicht der Rute 175g. Mit dem Lack...sind 3 ganz dünne Schichten drauf. Die windingchecks sind nicht lackiert! Wusste nicht das man das macht |kopfkrat. Hab extra am Übergang WC zur Bindung ganz zart lack drüber dass dort nix offen ist. Noch ne Schicht Lack ist aber auch kein problem denk ich mal. Die Bindungen sind alle zu. Heut abend will Jörg sich die Rute mal anschauen...bin gespannt!


----------



## Slotti (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Servus,

eine Interceptor war auch meine erste Rute allerings 10,6 Fuß als Posenrute, die ist mitlerweile graphite-schwarz und zum 3ten mal umgebaut , dafür gefällt sie mir jetzt aber auch zu 100% 

Das mit den Winding Checks ist geschmacksache , ich lackiere sie immer mit zum einen gefällts mir besser zum anderen ist es recht schwer ihn beim lackieren nicht einzusauen 

Ich bin nachher auch noch bei Jörg, wann fährst du denn hin?, vielleicht sieht man sich ja


----------



## Fechtus68 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab heut mittag noch Date mim Chef. so um 18:00 Uhr wollte Jörg daheim sein. Wollt dann auch dort sein. Hab grad gesehen...an meiner CTS hat Jörg den WC lackiert...hätte ich mir gar nicht so viel arbeit machen müssen und dort so genau aufpassen. Am Wc einen sauberen Übergang zu haben hat mir die meisten 'Sorgen' bereitet...#q


----------



## Slotti (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Jürgen Fecht schrieb:


> Hab grad gesehen...an meiner CTS hat Jörg den WC lackiert...




Ich gehe mal stark davon aus das dies nicht deine letzte Handgebaute ist, von daher hast du ja ein passendes Muster zuhause wo du immer gucken kannst wie es aussehen soll  

Jedesmal wenn ich bei Jörg zu Besuch bin klaue ich auch mit den Augen  außerdem ist er total selbstlos was das verteilen von Tips oder Hilfe angeht #6

Es ist Segen und Fluch zugleich ihn direkt vor das Haustür zu haben, da steht immer so viel geiles Zeug rum was man gebrauchen könnte....|bigeyes ich habe bis auf eine Teleskoprute keine "Stangenrute" mehr zuhause:g


----------



## DRU (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da kann man nur gratulieren,.....
Sieht schon schön sauber aus:m


----------



## Fechtus68 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja das ist halt das was ich an Jörg total schätze. Muss gestehen dass ich eine CTS EST zum Gummifischen auf Zander hatte aber das gar nicht wusste. Hab Jörg gesagt für was die Rute gut sein soll und mich total auf seine Erfahrung verlassen. Und das Ergebnis ist wohl dass die meisten User hier das Ergebnis als eins der Besten zu dieser Art Fischerei sehen. Bei der Harrison wars genau so...ich sagte was ich will, Jörg sagte was ich brauch, und als ich alles hatte fragte ich nach dem Blank von wem der eigentlich ist....also gar nicht irgendwelches Markengequassel oder so. Ich find den Jörg auch total klasse! Nur ob meine Bank den auch so nett findet...wird sich zeigen!


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Jürgen Fecht
Sauber gewickelt und sauber lackiert.
Sieht gut aus.


----------



## drehteufel (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Habe eben sehr interessante Neuigkeiten bzgl. der CTS EST-Blanks gehört. Demnach sollen die WG-mäßig neu bewertet werden.
Der jetzige 45-90er soll zukünftig ein 30-75er sein, der 60-120er wird zum 45-90er, beim 30-60er soll sich wohl nichts ändern. Wohlgemerkt werden nur die WG-Angaben verändert, nicht die Blanks selbst.
Weiterhin soll es in 2,40m wohl mindestens einen 5-30er und einen 15-45er geben.
Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Slotti (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

das WG paßt dann zwar besser, halte ich aber im nachhinein für den falschen Weg , weil man dann irgendwann nicht mehr weiß wer von was spricht...


----------



## Tisie (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Marco,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Weiterhin soll es in 2,40m wohl mindestens einen 5-30er und einen 15-45er geben.


hast Du diesbez. genauere Infos? Interessant wäre, wann da was kommt, was genau und wie die 240er bez. des WGs ausfallen ... evtl. kann ich mir den Kauf einer Übergangslösung ja sparen 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## zesch (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

was würde wohl ein 2,40m Blank bis 90 Gramm Wurfgewicht,
CTS Est, mit Super Kork Grifflänge 32cm, Abschlußkappe Alu / Gummi, 
6 x Fuji LSVG 30 bis 10mm, Fuji Rollenhalter
ohne Blanklackierung, ohne Zierwicklungen 
aufgebaut von einem Rutenbauer kosten ?


----------



## Slotti (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ zesch

je nach Rutenbauer zwischen € 280-320,-

#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Den 120er oder 120 SU? Heisst der dann 45-90SU oder 45-100? |kopfkrat

Fragen über Fragen.. ;+

Ich denke auch das man sich damit wenig Freude macht, das führt nur zu Verwirrung!


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

och warum nicht, wir werden sehen. Im Prinzip wäre ich eher dafür das Ködergewicht auf die Ruten zu schreiben aber da kan ich ja noch lange warten. Die Amerikaner und Japaner haben das ja recht gut gelöst und teilweise gehen viele Hersteller dazu über das Köderspektrum anstatt des WGs zu nennen, aber bei weitem nicht alle.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist natürlichj besser - aber dann am besten mit neuen Modellnamen, dann kommt es nicht zu Verwechslungen!


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Stefan

Die Idee ist zwar nicht schlecht, geht aber irgendwie auch nicht.
Dann wären sicher einige der Meinung sie hätten "alte"  Blanks/Ruten.
Unglücklich dass die Blanks mit diesen Angaben eingeführt wurden.
Da die ja nicht doof sind und sicher fähig sowas korekt zu ermitteln, frage ich mich warum eigentlich so weit abweichende WG-Angaben.
Liegts evtl. am Importeur?


----------



## Oily Chicken (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Slotti:
sieht echt geil aus Dein neuer "Stecken". Gefällt mir mit den roten Akzenten, passt gut zur Fireblood#6

Musste heute nach der Arbeit mal noch schnell für eine Stunde an die Saar meine CTS testen. Und was muss ich sagen, die Rute ist Hammer. Die Rute ist echt gut ausbalanciert ( Rolle ist ne 3000er Stradic der 1. Serie )
Zur Köderführung im Vergleich liegen Welten zu meiner alten Garbolino! Köder waren 9cm Gummifische am Drachkovitch System mit 10 Gramm Blei und 11cm mit 12 Gramm. Der Kontakt zum Boden war optimal und ich konnte  die Gummis auch richtig hüpfen lassen. Mit der Garbolino konnte ich das zwar auch aber diese Rute hat nicht das "Leben" im Blank wie die CTS.
Im Drill konnte ich die Neue zwar noch nicht testen bis auf einen etwas dickeren Baumstamm der meinen Köder in Grundnähe nahm und den ich ans Ufer pumpen musste;-)

Ich werde aber diese Woche noch öfters ans Wasser testen gehn. Wasserstand der Saar geht jetzt wieder einigermaßen im Vergleich zu Samstag.

Cheers


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Liegts evtl. am Importeur?


Wenn der ähnlich wie ein Vertriebslabel die Blanks nach seinen vorgegebenen WG-Ideen beauftragt hat und CTS dazu was möglichst passendes liefern wollte, käme das hin. Und wer das ist, steht auf der CTS-Seite. 
Die Skala -45,-60,-90,-150 macht ja Sinn, normiert wären das 22-45,30-60,45-90,75-150 .


----------



## drehteufel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo, ich habe eine Frage an die VHF-Fraktion. Einige von Euch fischen doch die blaue 9ft, 5-30g. Für welche Gummis setzt ihr die ein und wo, Fluss/stehende Gewässer? Welche Köpfe sind machbar bzw. noch sehr gut zu fischen?
Habe den Blank hier, rein optisch ist der ja echt schick...|rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stehendes Gewässer, 3" und 4" mit Köpfen 10 / 14 / 18g


----------



## drehteufel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Stehendes Gewässer, 3" und 4" mit Köpfen 10 / 14 / 18g



Findest Du sie mit 4" und 18g noch optimal?
Hast Du die 15-45er auch?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fische die 4" lieber mit maximal 14er Köpfen.

Ich habe noch die 75er VHF, die bei den 4" Ködern ab 18g und allen größeren Ködern zum Einsatz kommt. Wenn ich aber mit der 30er unterwegs bin und dann eben doch mit 18g fischen möchte geht das noch gut - wenn auch mit der 75er besser.


----------



## drehteufel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube hier wurde mal gesagt, dass die blaue 5-30er stärker einzuschätzen sei als die normale 15-45er.
Ich fand den 15-45er Blank aber schon noch stärker, durfte den ja mal begrabbeln.
Außerdem wurde mir kürzlich absolut glaubhaft versichert, dass sich der blaue 5-30er Blank ausschließlich in der Farbe vom normalen 5-30er Blank unterscheidet, beide ansonsten aber 100%ig identisch sind. Eine "Sonderserie" mit anderer Spezifikation gibt es nicht.#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nimm mal eine Schieblehre und messe ganz vorne den Spitzendurchmesser, auf 1/10mm genau. 
Dann ist es ganz einfach. :g


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Liegt das evtl. nicht auch an der blauen Lasurschicht? |kopfkrat


----------



## drehteufel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nimm mal eine Schieblehre und messe ganz vorne den Spitzendurchmesser, auf 1/10mm genau.
> Dann ist es ganz einfach. :g



Habe ich leider nicht...#c


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ne Kai, das wären wenigste hunderstel.

@drehteufel
Ohne die Messung der Spitzendicke kann man gar nichts zu sagen, kann alles im Bereich 2.0 bis 3.0 mm sein, und damit quasi 10 verschiedene Ausführungen.


----------



## drehteufel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ne Kai, das wären wenigste hunderstel.
> 
> @drehteufel
> Ohne die Messung der Spitzendicke kann man gar nichts zu sagen, kann alles im Bereich 2.0 bis 3.0 mm sein, und damit quasi 10 verschiedene Ausführungen.



Gibt es da so viele Abweichungen? Ich dachte, es gibt nur "DEN" blauen Blank.


----------



## Slotti (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> War heute mit meiner CTS 30-60g erstmals richtig fischen. Bin begeistert von dem Stock. Da nur die Flüsse eisfrei sind, haben wir dort geangelt. Zum Einsatz kamen meine Lieblingsgummis (Kopytos, Shaker) in ~10cm, Köpfe bis 18g.
> Nach meinem Dafürhalten meistert die Rute selbst 18g-Köpfe noch sehr anständig, das sogar in der Strömung. Ich freue mich echt darauf, sie im Stillwasser einzusetzen, wo ich leichter fischen kann.
> Es waren noch zwei Kollegen mit, der eine mit einer Speedmaster XH in 3m (altes Modell), der andere mit der neuen Speedy in H, 2,70m. Die CTS ist meiner Meinung nach sowohl straffer als die neue Speedy H, als auch straffer als die alte Speedy XH. Dabei kommt die Kraft der Rute mehr aus dem ganzen Blank, die Speedys sind etwas spitzenlastiger.
> Sie fühlt sich durch die Ausgewogenheit wesentlich leichter als die Shimano-Kollegen an und ist ein echtes Weitwurfwunder...|bigeyes
> ...





wie ? und jetzt doch ne VHF |kopfkrat

irgendwie verstehe ich dein ansinnen nicht so ganz #c


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Na ihr rüstet ja tüchtig auf.
Viel Spass damit.
Meine blaue VHF 9 Ft. 30 Gramm hat übrigens einen Spitzendurchmesser von 2,65 mm.


----------



## Slotti (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Pikepauly

exakt dort liegt meine 10 Fuß 15-45 ebenfalls  , da müssen wir im Sommer mal gegenbiegen


----------



## drehteufel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Slotti: Nennen wir es mal Findungsphase, Experiment oder....?
Da ja z.T. recht hartnäckig der VHF eine noch bessere Eignung zum Gufieren zugesprochen wird, lasse ich es darauf ankommen und möchte selbst erfahren, ob dem so ist. 
Vom Ködergewichtsspektrum her sehe ich CTS 30-60 und VHF 5-30 im gleichen Bereich, allerdings wirkt die VHF etwas härter.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Es wurde mehrfach berichtet, dass es (wenn überhaupt) keine wirklichen Unterschiede gibt, welche sich beim fischen bemerkbar machen ...


Wie kommst Du darauf? Ich finde die bisherige blaue mit nominal 5-30g und nominal 2,2mm, aber dann merhrfach(!) gemessene 2,6 bis 2,75mm |bigeyes und dem Härtebereich einer BP (wohlgemerkte -100g), weit über den Härtebereich der Speedmasher XH (-100g) schon arg daneben. Selbst die Ausführung 9ft 10-45g soll nur 2,3mm haben. Ich habe mir etliche bei CMW angesehen, und frage mich schon, wieso solche heftigen Realabweichungen zu seinen Sollspezifikationen existieren. Die habe ich mir ja nicht ausgedacht, die führt er auf.
Und ich habe lange 30er Spitzen mit 2,2mm, das geht also auch. Die gibts aber anscheinend nur manchmal. 

Wenn Harrison hier ungenau arbeitet, sozusagen Bullshit oder Zufall produziert, dann sollte man das auch sagen. :g 
Ich halte überhaupt nichts von schönreden.
Denn: Der Spitzendruchmesser geht unmittelbar in die Spitzenhärte ein. 

Und dann vergleichen hat 2 Leute Äpfel mit Birnen, tausenfach sinnloser Rhabarber.

Sowas sorgt für einen Haufen Verwirrung, und wenn nicht mal die einfachsten Basisdaten stimmen, braucht man sich über Vergleiche auch nicht mehr auslassen, das ist mehr als überflüssig.


----------



## drehteufel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Habe eben die Spitzendurchmesser der blauen und der grauen 5-30er nachmessen lassen, Ergebnis: beide 2,7mm.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Aha, danke, bestätigt dann genau was sich sage: Die Spitzendicke hängt nicht von der Farbe ab, sondern ist praktisch purer Produktionszufall. :g

Immerhin bist Du mit den 2,7mm dann gut bedient, das ist voraussichtlich die kräftige Version, die gerühmt wird.


----------



## Slotti (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> P.S. Leute tut euch den gefallen und messt niemals eure CTS EST nach




keine Angst !!! die sind so dünn die flutschen durch jede Schieblehre *duckundwech*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Ich fische die graue 30er, Stefan die blaue ... jetzt soll mir bitte jmd den Unterschied beim FISCHEN zeigen ... ich merk da keinen.


Es kann sein, wie gerade oben gemeldet, dass die gleich dick in der Spitze sind.
Nur ob Du jetzt mit 2,4mm oder 2,7mm Spitzen gefischt hast, das ist ein fühlbarer riesiger Unterschied.

Vor allem wollen mir immer Leute Erzählen, die anscheinend eine lange mit 2,4mm Spitze oder mehr kurz gefischt haben, wie sich die meine leichte mit 2,2mm anfühlt. 
Das sind aber ganz verschiedene WG und Härteklassen. Nur dämlicherweise steht da das gleiche drauf. Und das ist zum #q 
Mit der dünnen Spitze (wie angegeben) stimmt das WG nämlich, ansonsten überhaupt nicht.


----------



## drehteufel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was kann die VHF beim Gufieren noch besser als die CTS? Vermittelt sie vielleicht noch mehr Ködergefühl?


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Du bist doch begeistert von deiner Rute, oder?

Wieso brauchst du dann noch jemanden, der dir erzählt, was er an einer Anderen nun besser findet... |kopfkrat

Ich persönlich find es kommt beim Gufieren mehr rüber, wenn die Rute von Spitze zu Mittelteil stärker anschwillt. Frag ma David, der sieht das nämlich wieder anders. Ist eben alles doch eine Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## drehteufel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Klar bin ich begeistert, das schützt mich aber nicht davor, über den Tellerrand zu schauen.


----------



## Slotti (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ drehteufel

am allerbesten wäre es einmal zu wissen was du überhaupt willst bzw was du von einer Gummi-Rute erwartest, dann kann man dir vielleicht auch helfen.


----------



## drehteufel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sie sollte bestmöglichen Köderkontakt ermöglichen, sozusagen jeden Schwanzschlag des Gummis und jedes noch so kleine Kieselsteinchen am Gewässergrund fühlbar machen, meine Köder (meist 10cm GuFis mit 7g bis selten 18g-Jigköpfen) wenn nötig möglichst weit befördern (dabei aber 2,70m lang sein) und sie muss keine Universalrute sein, da ich ausschließlich damit gufiere. 
Die CTS kann das sehr gut (ist aber wohl doch universell), insofern bin ich soweit glücklich damit, auch wenn ich die Eignung als Universal-Spinne nicht brauche.
Allerdings soll es ja dieses einzigartige VHF-Feeling geben, was den Köderkontakt noch besser vermittelt. Da ich beide Kandidaten in den restlichen Punkten gleichauf sehe, würde der Köderkontakt über pro und contra entscheiden.

PS: Ihr habt mir doch schon sehr geholfen, nehmt es nicht gleich krumm, wenn ich mich trotzdem weiter umsehe...


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Drehteufel

Ich weiss nicht ob Du es weisst, deshalb schreibe ichs nochmal.
Mein Weg zur idealen Gufirute führte mich auch über viele Ruten/Blanks, von den Stangenruten wollen wir gar nicht reden. Über den Level bist Du denke ich schon lange weg.

Ich habe von Harrison die VHF und VT, von CMW die Tactilus, die CTS kenne ich sehr gut. Alles gut und schön aber nicht die ultimative Gufiflitsche.
Vor kurzem konnte ich über einen Bekannten, der in Italien unterwegs war, zwei Gatti Blanks bekommen, die mir von den Blankdaten geeignet schienen.
Gut ist ein Kauf ins Blaue, aber als "normale" Spinnrute könnte ich sie ja immer noch nehmen, wenn Sie zum Gufieren nix sind.
Nachdem ich nun diese Blanks (Gatti SRX 904-2TA u. SRX 905-2TA) aufgebaut habe, muss ich sagen ich bin begeistert und sicher, dass meine vorhandenen Ruten einstauben werden. So elegant und schnell wie die CTS, die Hookpower der VHF und die Kraft aus dem Rückgrat wie die CMW Tactilus.
Es gibt nix Besseres!
Ein minimaler Vorteil dieser auf Gatti-Blanks gebauten Ruten, könnte in der Bestückung mit Fuji-Titan Ringsätzen liegen. Die haben meine anderen Ruten nicht, sondern nur normale Fuji-SIC. Diese 4 Gramm Unterschied pro Ringsatz können aber nicht den erheblichen Performancevorsprung allein ausmachen.

Einziger Nachteil dieser Ruten/Blanks ist, dass sie in DE nicht mal eben so erhältlich sind.
Also führt der Weg über Italien, evtl. auch über Mudhole USA.


----------



## martin k (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi!

@Det: Hab meine noch nicht fertig aufgebaute, graue VHF 9ft./5-30 gerade nachgemessen, ganz vorne an der Spitze hat sie 2,53mm, an der 8mm langen Wicklung hinter dem Spitzenring 2,60. Vielleicht werden die Blanks einfach verschieden lang abgeschnitten. Hab beispielsweise eine Ersatzspitze einer VT/30-75 rumstehen, welche ich selbst sowohl vorne an der Spitze, als auch hinten am Überschub noch etwas kürzen muss damit sie zum alten HT passt.  

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für den weiteren Messwert, Martin! 
Den Verdacht hatte ich jetzt auch schon, zumal ich beim Aufkommen der M2Q Serie gleich 2 Blanks auf einmal mit schiefen Spitzen bekam, und selber einen Cut der dünnen Spitze von guten 2,2 auf fast 2,4mm ausgeführt habe. 
Sind die so oft schief und vergurkt, dass die einfach weggeschnitten werden und unten am ST die Steckverbindung durch das Schleifen in der Mesh-Verstärkung mit dem Standardkonus angepaßt werden kann? Die überlangen unteren Enden waren auch schon zu sehen. Das würde alles die dickeren Spitzen gut erklären, der Versatz paßt.
Dann müßte man unten an den Mesh-Längen des ST einen Unterschied von ca. 5cm finden.


----------



## drehteufel (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kann mir ehrlich gesagt beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass da bei Harrison so viel Schund produziert werden soll...|kopfkrat
Da wäre doch sicher schon viel öfter die Rede von gewesen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wieso Schund? Das wäre eher positives Ausnutzen eine Produktionsschwankung oder zeitweisen -schwäche.
Das Spitzencutten von CMW kann ich mir auch nicht als so wahlfrei vorstellen, zumal alle die vielen neuen Tactilus oben 5cm abgesägt waren. Das ist bestimmt nicht nur Service, weil die ja an sich wählbar 2,60 u. 2,55 beschrieben sind. Desgleichen war von den BP zu hören. Da findet sich viel.
Vlt. ist das bei der CTS-EST 120 und 120SU auch so? wäre genauso sinnvoll, müßte man 2 nebeneinander haben. Da steht aber ein Kürzel dazu, über den schon sinniert wurde. Die Berkley Serie1/Skeletor-1 in 8ft 4-24g sind sehr sicher die abgeschnitten 9ft, die eigentlich stärker sein sollen, aber definitiv wars anders herum.

Nur: Dass das bei den VHF nichts ausgezeichnet ist, aber dadurch ja ein merklich verändertes Blankprodukt entstehen tut, das fände ich voll daneben.  :g

Nichts desto trotz sind diese Blanks mit den dickeren Spitzen zum Gufieren sehr gut. Taugen aber wiederum für sonst nix.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Drehteufel

Wie ich Dir ja auch schon per PN geschrieben hatte, brauchst Du für Deine Köder die schwerere Ausführung.
Die leichte habe ich für kleine Twister zum Barschangeln.

Das mit den gekürzten Blanks ist bei den Rutenbauern eigentlich offiziell.
Da gibts keine Geheimniskrämerei oder Totschweigen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nur: Dass das bei den VHF nichts ausgezeichnet ist, aber dadurch ja ein merklich verändertes Blankprodukt entstehen tut, das fände ich voll daneben.  :g
> 
> Nichts desto trotz sind diese Blanks mit den dickeren Spitzen zum Gufieren sehr gut. Taugen aber wiederum für sonst nix.



Die falsche Deklaration ist bei allen Ruten ein Problem. Die VHF gibt das Wurfgewicht ziemlich real, teilweise fast zu niedrig an. Dann werden die Blanks aber teilweise wohl an der Spitze gekürzt, dadurch verschiebt sich der WG-Bereich nach oben.

Schlecht das nicht zu kennzeichnen. Genauso schlecht finde ich die meiner Meinung nach deutlich zun niedrig angegebenen WG einiger Skelletor-Modelle, und das massiv zu hoch angegebene WG z.B. der Speedmaster. Das Problem ist eben die hohe Abweichung, und das man wohl nie weiss was wirklich kommt... #c

All das macht den Vergleich dieser Ruten innerhalb einer Serie und dann auch gegenüber anderer Ruten sehr schwierig. Aber was machen wir mit der Information? 

Den 2. zitierten Teil halte ich für einfach nur falsch. |uhoh:

Dann kannst Du genauso schreiben das die Blechpeitsche oder alle anderen eher Universal-Ruten "Für nix taugen" - die könne ja nix richtig! Diese Argumentation finde ich sehr kurz... Natürlich hat jeder Blank seinen Bereich in dem er optimal ist, aber es ist ja nicht so als könnte man sonst nix mit der Rute machen...|kopfkrat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Kann mir ehrlich gesagt beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass da bei Harrison so viel Schund produziert werden soll...|kopfkrat
> Da wäre doch sicher schon viel öfter die Rede von gewesen.



Da werden einfach Blanks gekürzt. Das macht man ja immer, aber eventuell wird eben das eine mal mehr abgeschitten als bei anderen Modellen - wodurch sich eine andere Blankcharakteristik ergibt. Und wenn man das dem Kunden nicht mitteilt ist der unzufrieden, weil er eben was anderes bekommt als er bestellt hat. Oder zumindest im Vorfeld nicht weiss was er eben bekommen wird!

Wäre interessant wenn man das rausbekommen könnte ob diese Theorie stimmt - nur in der Praxis wird esn nichts ändern. Also eher eine theoretische Erkenntnis, die aber den einen oder anderen ja durchaus erfreuen kann... #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Den 2. zitierten Teil halte ich für einfach nur falsch. |uhoh:
> 
> Dann kannst Du genauso schreiben das die Blechpeitsche oder alle anderen eher Universal-Ruten "Für nix taugen" - die könne ja nix richtig! Diese Argumentation finde ich sehr kurz... Natürlich hat jeder Blank seinen Bereich in dem er optimal ist, aber es ist ja nicht so als könnte man sonst nix mit der Rute machen...|kopfkrat


Haste recht, ist zu krass ausgedrückt, also nochmal besser:

Durch die gekürzten harten Spitzen wird die Härte um einiges  angehoben, was fürs GuFieren mit Bleikopf-Jiggen nun sehr gut ist. 
(Wieviel genau das eigentlich ausmacht und wieviel % genau damit eine GuFi-Rute von einer universellen Spinnrute unterscheidet, das ist noch auszumessen, liegt aber wie an so einer Blankoperation ersichtlich unter Faktor 2)

Im Vergleich zu einer ungekürzten feinen Spitze leidet die Flexibilität der Aktion und einfache Aufladung sehr stark, was den universellen Einsatz stark einschränkt.
Und insofern ist es eben sehr schade, dass man hier nicht zwischen dünner und dicker Spitze als Käufer auswählen kann. 

Gar nicht wenige wünsche sich halt eine feinspitzige universelle Version.
Ich hätte gerne beide, nebeneinander als Produkt, und natürlich bei mir im Einsatz. 
Das habe ich aber schon sehr früh um Mitte 2006 in dem alten Harrison-Thread geschrieben, und immerhin habe ich mir eine VHF Rute mit 2 verschiedenen Spitzen und 2 Härten gebaut, die schlagend die Vorteile dieses Prinzips zeigt, und auch dass 30er und 45er Blanks eigentlich dieselbe Type sind.


----------



## drehteufel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe gestern mal den Blank der 30er nachgewogen: 89g insgesamt, ST 26g, exakt soviel wie damals der 45er Blank. Kann doch eigentlich auch nicht sein oder?
Bei meiner CTS wiegt das aufgebaute ST 30g, bei vergleichbarer Straffheit.|bigeyes
Ich denke mal, dass das VHF-ST mit Ringen dann deutlich mehr als 30g wiegen wird. Wie siehts dann mit Kopflastigkeit aus?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

OK, jetzt habt ihr mich soweit: Ich habe eben mal die Spitzen meiner 2 VHFs vermessen:

30er VHF 2,21mm
75er VHF 2,68mm

Gemessen mit der Digi-Schieblehre, sollte also in etwa passen...

Gut das die Ruten im Kofferraum sind, da ist es aus dem Büro nicht so weit...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> OK, jetzt habt ihr mich soweit: Ich habe eben mal die Spitzen meiner 2 VHFs vermessen:
> 
> 30er VHF 2,21mm
> 75er VHF 2,68mm
> ...


Wow, da hast Du aber dünne, besonders der erste Wert gefällt mir sehr gut! #6

Ich biete 2,63-2,68mm auf 1cm unterm Spitzenring aber ohne Wicklung, an meiner Rute vom Typ VHF 9ft 5-30g (cobaltblau),
auch gerade nochmal aktuell mit der Digischiebe nachgemessen.
Und das ist wie Pauly und DozeyDragon den auch haben eben eine richtige MH-Rute, fast so spitzenhart wie die 75er, aber insgesamt eben eine Stufe leichter, auch luftig-leichter zu führen.

Der ST Blank hatte 25g, das ST brutto habe ich gerade mit 32g nochmal gewogen (allerdings Waage nur 2g Genauigkeit),
eng beringt mit 1(2Bein)+4+1 alleine am ST. Das ist für mich immer noch federleicht.


----------



## drehteufel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> OK, jetzt habt ihr mich soweit: Ich habe eben mal die Spitzen meiner 2 VHFs vermessen:
> 
> 30er VHF 2,21mm
> 75er VHF 2,68mm
> ...



|bigeyes Hmm, also entweder hat mein Messbeauftragter da irgendwas falsch gemessen oder es gibt tatsächliche so starke Abweichungen.
Werde mir heute eine Schiebelehre organisieren und den Blank, den ich hier habe, selbst nachmessen.
Hast Du hinter dem Spitzenring gemessen oder ihn zu Messzwecken schnell mal entfernt?:m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Durch die gekürzten harten Spitzen wird die Härte um einiges  angehoben, was fürs GuFieren mit Bleikopf-Jiggen nun sehr gut ist.
> 
> Und insofern ist es eben sehr schade, dass man hier nicht zwischen dünner und dicker Spitze als Käufer auswählen kann.
> 
> Gar nicht wenige wünsche sich halt eine feinspitzige universelle Version.



Da bin ich wieder bei Dir! #6

Ich habe eben diese feine Spitze (2,21mm) und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Vermutlich kommt es auch daher das ich Bleiköpfe bis 14 (18)g als gut fischbar einstufe, Gerrit aber z.B. noch 21g als gut einstuft - wenn er jetzt 2,5mm hat ist das verständlich!

Auf der anderen Seite finde ich auch Blinker (Profiblinker in B und C gehen super!) mit meiner (feinen) Ausführung gut fischbar...

Und das man das eben vorher nicht weiss, das ist sehr schlecht gelöst von Harisson! #q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hast Du hinter dem Spitzenring gemessen oder ihn zu Messzwecken schnell mal entfernt?:m



Willst Du raten? :m


----------



## drehteufel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Willst Du raten? :m



Entfernen kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, oder hast Du etwa wirklich...?
Falls nicht, würde das ja bedeuten, dass die Rute direkt an der Spitze noch dünner wäre.|kopfkrat


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern mal den Blank der 30er nachgewogen: 89g insgesamt, ST 26g, exakt soviel wie damals der 45er Blank. Kann doch eigentlich auch nicht sein oder?
> Bei meiner CTS wiegt das aufgebaute ST 30g, bei vergleichbarer Straffheit.|bigeyes



Die Spin-System III magst du ja leider nicht. Da wiegt das aufgebaute ST nämlich 22g (allerdings mit Titanringsatz).  Spitzendurchmesser 2.1mm

Wieviel wiegt denn das ST der Gatti, Gerrit?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kai, schau mal in den Sunthread. 

Wieviel Ringe sind auf dem ST deiner SS3 drauf, am besten noch welche?

Der Anbau 1(2Bein)+4+1 mit dicken Testwicklungen und dem Typ SlimSIC-S/T wiegt eben mit einem 16er Zweibein, den Einbeinern 12,10,8,8 und Spitzenring 8 auch nur 7g! :vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Kai, schau mal in den Sunthread.
> 
> Wieviel Ringe sind auf dem ST deiner SS3 drauf, am besten noch welche?



Det, ich weiß, ich weiß. 

Hast du schonmal gefragt! |supergri

4 Ringe + Spitzenring sind auf dem ST, Fuji TLSVG. Welche Größen weiß ich nicht, aber der Startring am HT ist n 25er.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Entfernen kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, oder hast Du etwa wirklich...?
> Falls nicht, würde das ja bedeuten, dass die Rute direkt an der Spitze noch dünner wäre.|kopfkrat



Natürlich habe ich hinter dem Spitzenring gemessen, den mache ich doch dafür nicht runter? |kopfkrat

Logischerweise wird der Blank dann 2cm weiter oben noch ein Fitzelchen dünner sein, aber ob es das dann wirklich ausmacht? Wenn es hier für fundamental neue Erkenntnisse sorgt messe ich auch noch mal in deffinierten Abständen zur Spitze, dann kann man das ja extrapolieren... :m


----------



## drehteufel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn es hier für fundamental neue Erkenntnisse sorgt messe ich auch noch mal in deffinierten Abständen zur Spitze, dann kann man das ja extrapolieren... :m



Klasse Idee...:vik:#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das wird sicher ganz schön einen Unterschied ausmachen,
2.2mm Spitzendurchmesser vs. 2.65mm. |bigeyes

Ich würde auch die Feinere bevorzugen, denke ich.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das wird sicher ganz schön einen Unterschied ausmachen,
> 2.2mm Spitzendurchmesser vs. 2.65mm. |bigeyes
> 
> Ich würde auch die Feinere bevorzugen, denke ich.



Wer hat denn 2,65mm?

Meine 75er hat 2,68mm (und das 2cm unter der Spitze, wer weiss wie dünn die dann ganz oben ist!), da kommt mir 2,65mm für eine 30er sehr viel vor.

Ich beschäftige mich schon länger mit dem Gedanken noch eine Rute zwischen den beiden VHFs zu platzieren, wobei ich an eine 45er dachte. Mal sehen was es da so gibt, die muss natürlich schon zwischen den beiden vorhandenen Ruten liegen, sonst macht das ja keinen Sinn.|kopfkrat

Ich bin mit meiner 30er sehr zufrieden, die hat so schon gut Punch, denke mal mit 2,5er Spitze wäre es nicht mehr das was ich mir so vorstelle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich würde auch die Feinere bevorzugen, denke ich.


Viel einfacher: Ich will beide! :m

Norbert war ja auch etwas sehr angepisst, als er eben merkte die dickere zu haben, die für den Einsatz auf Forellen und Barsch nicht mehr paßt. Börnie/Burn/Bernhard war ja auch unzufrieden mit der Downward-Ergänzung zu seiner BP, was mit einer solchen dicken Spitze auch eindeutig passiert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wer hat denn 2,65mm?





Pikepauly schrieb:


> Meine blaue VHF 9 Ft. 30 Gramm hat übrigens einen Spitzendurchmesser von 2,65 mm.


Da steht einer, hier rüber von mir einer bis 2,68 , drehteufel meldete mit einer Nachkommastelle 2,7
und dann kenne ich noch ein paar 2,6-2,7 

Und VHF 9ft -75 mit über 2,9



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meiner 30er sehr zufrieden, die hat so schon gut Punch, denke mal mit 2,5er Spitze wäre es nicht mehr das was ich mir so vorstelle.


Und genau das isses Stefan: nehmen wir an, du bestellst eine -45 in Erwartung dessen wie Du Dir das vorstellt, so nette noch etwas geschmeidige 2,4.
Mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit würdest Du so eine fast 2,7mm Spitze bekommen, die recht dicht an deiner VHF -75 dranliegen täte. Darüber wärst Du dann bestimmt nicht amused.


----------



## drehteufel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also, die 30er eben nachgemessen im Baumarkt:
Spitze zwischen 2,6 und 2,7mm
2cm unterhalb der Spitze: zwischen 2,7 und 2,8mm


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit würdest Du so eine fast 2,7mm Spitze bekommen, die recht dicht an deiner VHF -75 dranliegen täte. Darüber wärst Du dann bestimmt nicht amused.



Nicht wirklich... Die Gesamtpower wäre aufgrund der insgesamt dünneren Ausführung natürlich wieder eine andere. Deswegen habe ich ja noch Interesse an der 45er, die dann wohl realistisch in diesem Spitzenbereich von 2,7mm liegen dürfte. Als 45er würde das meine Erwartungen erfüllen, als 30er deutlich nicht. |gr:

Wir sollten echt mal eine Datenbank erstellen um solche Sachen zu dokumentieren. Hier war ich jetzt einfach zu faul in den vielen Postings nach Spitzendurchmessern zu suchen, eine Datenbank (im RBF?|rolleyes) könnte hier sicher weiterhelfen. Aber der Gedanke ist ja nicht neu...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Also, die 30er eben nachgemessen im Baumarkt:
> Spitze zwischen 2,6 und 2,7mm
> 2cm unterhalb der Spitze: zwischen 2,7 und 2,8mm



Wie jetzt im Baumarkt? Verkaufen die da VHFs? |bigeyes

Ne kleine Schieblehre kann man ja immer mal brauchen, gerade beim Rutenbau interessant... Und beim Rutenvergleich offensichtlich auch! :m


----------



## Slotti (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also nur mal so nebenbei,

man kann doch nicht alleine über den Spitzendurchmesser auf den Härtegrad schließen |kopfkrat

Es sieht wohl auch so aus das die M2Q generell etwas kräftiger ausfallen (vielleicht auch um die Bruchproblematik in den Griff zu bekommen)

Eine dickere Spitze MUSS nicht unbedingt steifer sein als die dünnere , das kommt auch sehr auf die wandigkeit der Blanks sowie die verwendete Kohlefaser an und das an der VHF auch wegen der Brüche rumgebastelt wurde ist wohl offensichtlich.

Ohne die entsprechenden Blanks zum Vergleich nebeneinander zu haben ist das in meinen Augen Kaffeesatzleserei....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> man kann doch nicht alleine über den Spitzendurchmesser auf den Härtegrad schließen |kopfkrat


Natürlich, bei ansonsten identischen Blanks klappt das 100% ! #6

Und eine Testserie der langen mit ganz feinen Stufungen der Spitzendurchmesser von 2.2mm,  2.3mm und 2.4mm habe ich (eigentlich sogar noch ein mehr), 
und eins kann ich Dir dazu sagen: Das merke ich aber ganz genau, welcher das ist! :m

Den Unterschied unserer beiden VHF 10ft 10-45g nebeneinander hast Du auch sofort bemerkt, alleine schon im leeren Feeling.


----------



## Tisie (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

das ist ja ein Durcheinander mit den Spitzendurchmessern |uhoh: ... gibt es denn diesbez. keine Herstellerangabe?

Bei CMW sind die Spitzendurchmesser der VHFs ja teilweise angegeben und ich erwarte als Rutenbauer auch, daß die nach den angegebenen Spitzendurchmessern gekauften Endringe auch passen. Das war bei meinen bisher gebauten Ruten auch immer der Fall (mit minimalsten Abweichungen), aber ich habe noch keine VHF gebaut 

Diese unregelmäßigen Kürzungen der Teile hinterlassen jedenfalls einen bitteren Nachgeschmack, wenn die Auswahl eines passenden Blanks dadurch zum Lotteriespiel wird. Aber zum Glück tangiert mich das eher weniger beim Warten auf die neuen 2,40er CTS EST Blanks :q

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@angelspezi82
Patrick, das ist eine Frage der Seinsibilität, aber auch des Tackle-Fetischismus: Wer das ganz optimal haben will, achtet exakt drauf, und wenn man die nebeneinander hält und drauf achtet, merkt man es auch, selbst wenn einem das vorher nicht merklich geworden ist.

Das ist wie z.B. mit dem Wackelfedern am Branzino-Bügel, jemand der drauf achtet merkt es garantiert. 

Nur dass es bei den kleinen 9ft-VHF-Typen eben über die Eignung im Umgang mit kleinen Ködern und kleinen Gummis entscheidet (z.B. kleinster PB-Twister), auch im Umgang mit kleinen quirligen Fischen, im Mittelbereich fällt es allgemein nicht so sonderlich auf.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das ist ja ein Durcheinander mit den Spitzendurchmessern |uhoh: ... gibt es denn diesbez. keine Herstellerangabe?


Das ist ja gerade das blöde, Matthias. Wenn es angegeben wäre, wäre alles super!

Es geht nicht darum, dass die dickeren oder dünneren Spitzen jetzt schlechter sind, im Gegenteil, es erlaubt ja eine sehr feine und feinste Anpassung noch unterhalb der angebenen WG-Klassen. 

Es ist dieser Blindflug ohne Angaben #q, der Hersteller behält sich sozusagen die genaue Ausführung vor, vergleichbar wie bei einem Auto, wo Du irgendeinen der Motoren aus der Angebotspalette drin fändest. Das gibt |krach:.

Einzige direkte Lösung, die ich sofort sehe: Die Spitzendurchmesser müssen immer mit dazu, gemessen und angegeben werden. Ich kaufe mir jedenfalls keinen VHF-Blank mehr ohne Spitzendurchmesserangabe oder noch besser eigenes Nachmessen.

(Es sein denn als Wundertüte fast oder ganz geschenkt. )


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Und was mich am meisten ärgert: 
Wegen dieser ungenauen Einhaltung von den Blankspezifikation bzw. Blanktypangaben hier auf Distanz, im WWW über Foren als virtuelle Community, ohne das direkte Objekt zu sehen, 
vergleichen wir bei zwei *vermeintlich gleichen* Ruten und Blanks,

letztlich nur Äpfel und Birnen, Haselnüsse und Kokosnüsse, und das ist einfach ein unprodukter zu keinem stimmigen Ergebnis führender Mist. #q #q #q


----------



## drehteufel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Trotz des dicken Spitzendurchmessers des 30er Blanks, den ich hier habe, empfinde ich den als nur minimal härter als meine 60er CTS, dafür aber wesentlich schwerer und dicker anzuschauen.
Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass 18g-Köpfe noch gut fischbar sind, aber noch mehr Power traue ich dem Blank dann auch nicht zu, obwohl er laut Mutmaßungen bzgl. des hohen Spitzendurchmessers ein wahrer Besen sein müsste.
Das ist er definitiv nicht.


----------



## Slotti (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Natürlich, bei ansonsten identischen Blanks klappt das 100% ! #6



naja woher willste das denn so genau wissen? Röntgenaugen? 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und eine Testserie der langen mit ganz feinen Stufungen der Spitzendurchmesser von 2.2mm,  2.3mm und 2.4mm habe ich (eigentlich sogar noch ein mehr),
> und eins kann ich Dir dazu sagen: Das merke ich aber ganz genau, welcher das ist! :m
> 
> Den Unterschied unserer beiden VHF 10ft 10-45g nebeneinander hast Du auch sofort bemerkt, alleine schon im leeren Feeling.



Sind die alle aus dem gleichen Produktionszeitraum? keine B-Blanks dabei? 

alte serie/neue serie?

und bezüglich unserer VHF um ehrlich zu sein habe ich nicht sooo genau hingeschaut... und die lagen halt nebeneinander aber einen wirklichen Vergleich gibt es eh nur am Wasser.

Wenn ihr schon Messungen macht dann müßt ihr auch die genaue länge des Spitzenteils messen da gibt es auch immer mal wieder längendifferenzen und dann sucht ihr euch einen "neutralen" Punkt zb. 1,20m vom überschub entfernt und messt eure spitzen einmal dort wäre interessant ob die differenzen dort immernoch auftreten.


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nur dass es bei den kleinen 9ft-VHF-Typen eben über die Eignung im Umgang mit kleinen Ködern und kleinen Gummis entscheidet (z.B. kleinster PB-Twister



Äh, der kleinste Turbotail ist 3cm lang. Sag nicht den fischt du mit deiner 30iger VHF.  Am Sbirolino vielleicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Äh, der kleinste Turbotail ist 3cm lang. Sag nicht den fischt du mit deiner 30iger VHF.  Am Sbirolino vielleicht.


Am beste mit der langen natürlich, die ist sozusagen absolute Meisterin des Klein-GuFierens. 

Ich habe übrigens auch schon 2 andere Leute beobachten können, die diese anner "dicken" 30er VHF und ner 75er gefischt haben - und das ging auch irgendwie.  

Ich versuche mal ne Messreihe aufzubauen und später zu zeigen ... hab ja mit den VHF + MeFo Diskutierern immer noch so eine "Rechnung offen" , das muss gleich mit erschlagen werden. :g


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Äh, der kleinste Turbotail ist 3cm lang. Sag nicht den fischt du mit deiner 30iger VHF.  Am Sbirolino vielleicht.



Das habe ich mich auch grade gefragt... Den fische ich an der Speedy mit 1,7mm Spitze. Wenn es einen 1,6er VHF gäbe würde ich den aber vermutlich bevorzugen... :m

@Patrick

Wenn Du Grobmotoriker das nicht merkst sollte Deine Freundin mal die sensiblen Finger einiger anderer AB-User kennenlernen. Ich bin so sensibel... :vik:

Nur Späßchen...

Aber mal ehrlich und ohne Spaß: Das muss man mal im Praxistest vergleichen, ich bin auch skeptisch ob das 

1. An der aufgebauten Rute immer noch den enormen Unterschied macht
2. Ob es tatsächlich das Fischen so enorm beeinflusst.

OK, die Schwankungen sind hier erheblich: wir reden hier offensichtlich über 20% von den dünnsten zu dicksten gemessenen Durchmessern. Aber ob das am Wasser wirklich den enormen Unterschied macht? ;+ Interessante Frage, wir müssen Testparameter deffinieren! #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wir sollten echt mal eine Datenbank erstellen um solche Sachen zu dokumentieren. Hier war ich jetzt einfach zu faul in den vielen Postings nach Spitzendurchmessern zu suchen, eine Datenbank (im RBF?|rolleyes) könnte hier sicher weiterhelfen. Aber der Gedanke ist ja nicht neu...



Detlef, wie siehts aus?

Ich stelle mir Blanks vor, Gewicht, Länge, Maße als reale Messung von Membern und als Vergleich Angabe in Katalogen, damit man direkt vergleichen kann!

Und fast noch interessanter, weil es dazu ja meist nicht mal (zweifelhafte) Angaben im Netz gibt: RINGE (Größen, Gewicht, Baulänge etc) als Vergleichsdatenbank...

Wäre sicher eine wahnsinnig interessante Informationsquelle!

Und würde ganz klar aufzeigen, in welchem Toleranzbereich sich das Material bewegt, wenn z.B. 10 Member den gleichen Blank verbaut haben und jeder sich die 2 Minuten nimmt um den Blank zu vermessen und zu wiegen bekommt man schnell recht aussagekräftige Werte!

Ich würde das toll finden!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stefan, Du sprichst es schon richtig an: Ob und wie enorm, oder nur minimal? |kopfkrat

Aber nicht vergessen: Wir sind hier im *High-End* Spinruten Thema :vik:, mit den wahren Fetischisten, jedes Grämmchen zählt, alle Feinheiten sind interessant.

Das ist nicht wie tw. anklag "08/15, "paßt scho", "geht schon irgendwie" . 

Die Idee oben ^ ist gut, und klar brächte das was!
Eigentlich seit der Anregung von Jan (DozeyDragon) auch schon längst beschlossen.
Nur die Ausführung eben ...


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Am beste mit der langen natürlich, die ist sozusagen absolute Meisterin des Klein-GuFierens.



Jetzt hör aber auf, du nimmst deine lange VHF ja scheinbar wirklich für absolut alles, als Meforute, als Ultraleichtrute, Hechtrute, Forellenrute... |uhoh:  zum Matchangeln wohl auch noch... Wozu hast du eigentlich noch andere Ruten? |kopfkrat 



> Aber nicht vergessen: Wir sind hier im *High-End* Spinruten Thema :vik:, mit den wahren Fetischisten, jedes Grämmchen zählt, alle Feinheiten sind interessant.


Das passt aber irgendwie nicht. Ne Rute völlig unter ihrem min. WG fischen oder jedes Grämmchen zählt? Ne 3,20m Rute "Meisterin des Kleingufierens"? Was kommt denn da noch an. Für sowas würde ich ne 2,10m Länge nehmen, höchstens 2,40m. Für den Köderkontakt denke ich: je kürzer desto besser.




> Ich habe übrigens auch schon 2 andere Leute beobachten können, die diese anner "dicken" 30er VHF und ner 75er gefischt haben - und das ging auch irgendwie.


Und haben die auch was gefangen?


----------



## drehteufel (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wir müssen natürlich noch den Innendurchmesser der 30er Blanks messen um zu sehen, ob alle um denselben Kern gewickelt wurden...
Da liegt wahrscheinlich der Hase im Pfeffer: Die verwenden unterschiedlich dicke Stahlkerne, somit lassen sich bei gleichem Materialmengeneinsatz die unterschiedlich dicken Spitzen bei dennoch gleichen Eigenschaften erklären...|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kai, genau die Frage stellte sich mir jüngst auch, allerdings sind das manchmal sehr unhandliche 3,2m. 
Deswegen startete ich auch schon Grundlagenthreads, was braucht man überhaupt und wie? 
Die Zwischenergebnisse sind schon sehr interessant. #6 

So, und jetzt gehe ich mal messen, wenn das einigermaßen funzt wie ich hoffe, ist ganz viel paletti. :g


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Morgen Mädels!

Da ich mich im momentanen Krankenstand leicht langweile, verfolge ich hier den Trööt mittlerweile einige Seiten lang mit.
Ist ja echt abgefahren, was euch so umtreibt....


Ich finds aber lustig und frage mich, wie ein äquivalenter Thread beim schwachen Geschlecht aussieht: High-End-Kampfstricken???

Also haut rein und vergesst dieses unsinnige Posting gleich wieder. Bin schon wieder weg,

Gruß, Steffen


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Kohlmeise:
Der High-End-Handmade-Damenschuhe-Thread??? Da wird natürlich weniger über die praktischen Aspekte und technischen Finessen der High-End-Produkte diskutiert... aber es dürfte ähnlich emotional zur Sache gehen. |rolleyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Aber da geht es neber allen technischen Eigenschaften wie hier auch vor allem um Gefühl - und schon sind wir wieder beim Thema! :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Nicht schlecht Patrick! :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Du kennst dich aber aus! :q|sagnix


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich verstehe ja Dets und Marks Intention.
Und klar spielt das eine Rolle, aber mir wird das dann auch zu theoretisch.
Deshalb ist es ganz gut, dass Herr Kohlmeise euch mal wieder etwas "erdet".


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So Messmarathon geschafft , ich nehme noch weitere #h Aussagen, Parolen, Mutmaßungen und Wetten an! :m

Gerne auch solche derart: "*Die* VHF -30 ist doch viel zu hart ... zum ..." usw.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> So Messmarathon geschafft



Ergebnisse?;+


----------



## Tisie (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Marco,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Da liegt wahrscheinlich der Hase im Pfeffer: Die verwenden unterschiedlich dicke Stahlkerne, somit lassen sich bei gleichem Materialmengeneinsatz die unterschiedlich dicken Spitzen bei dennoch gleichen Eigenschaften erklären...|supergri


ein anderes Taper kann selbst bei gleichem Material und der gleichen Materialmenge nicht die gleichen Eigenschaften ergeben. Wenn man den ID vergrößert wird die Rute zwangsläufig steifer, aber durch die dünnere Wandung auch empfindlicher und weniger belastbar. Wenn man das andere Extrem betrachtet und den ID bei gleichem Materialeinsatz gegen null gehen läßt, hat die Rute dann auch die gleichen Eigenschaften? Ich glaube kaum  ... ich habe selbst mal ein bißchen mit Blankumbauten (Kürzungen, Solitips, usw.) experimentiert, das ist schon ein sehr komplexes Thema und die Auswirkungen kleiner Änderungen sind oft erstaunlich groß.

Umso erstaunlicher ist es für mich, daß ein Blankhersteller so eine große Varianz in der Produktion zuläßt. Zwischen 2,2mm und 2,6mm liegen bei einer Rutenspitze Welten (wieder gleiches Material vorausgesetzt) und das spürt man auch in der Praxis.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Habe zu den VHF-Blanks, eben den oben besprochenen Schwankungen in der Spitzendicke und deren Auswirkungen, einige Messungen verschiedener Blanks von mir gemacht, die ich prototypisch aufgebaut jetzt auch eine Zeit lang sehr intensiv gefischt und mehrfach verändert (Beringung) habe.

Aufbau:
Alle 6 ST auf einem Tisch mit einem schwer belasteten Brett eingespannt.
Dabei auf 1m aufgelegt eingespannt, d.h. 1m bis zur Spitzeneinlage kann frei schwingen.
(Für mehr Freiarm lieber ein richtig stabiler Messstand.  )

Die Rutenspitzen mit einem stehenden Stativ fotografiert.
Leider geht so nicht ein Bildausschnitt (großes Bilderlichtkino wäre notwendig), 
der mußte mit Markierungen (weiße Tafelstriche) versetzt werden.
Anordnung der 6 Spitzenteile a'priori nach meinem gefühlten Erfahrungswert vom Angeln, hinten heavy, vorne light.
Das ST Nr.4 ist ein Experimentalopfer. :g
Ein Problem beim Fotografieren: Wann beruhigen sich die Schwingungen endlich - das dauert ... daher Unschärfen.
Ein Problem der Messgewichte: Die sind leider gar nicht alle exakt gleich, und bei 6 Stück fällt das schon sehr auf.
Kommentar zu Nr.3: ältere und exakter gefertigte M1-Serie;
Kommentar zu Nr.4: vorne um 4cm abgeschnitten weil krumm, unten weil Ringkerbbruch;
Kommentar zu Nr.6: E-Teil-Lieferung für Nr.4;



```
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Verwendete Rutenspitzenteile der Harrison VHF:                   Bj./Kauf 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nr.1 hinten: ST    von VHF 10ft    -75g (Blankfarbe cobaltblau)  12'06
Nr.2 ------: ST    von VHF  9ft    -30g (Blankfarbe cobaltblau)  05'07
Nr.3 ------: ST    von VHF 10ft    -45g (Blankfarbe anthrazit)   04'06  
Nr.4 ------: ST #1 von VHF 10ft6i  -30g (Blankfarbe anthrazit)   12'06  
Nr.5 ------: ST #2 von VHF 10ft6i  -30g (Blankfarbe anthrazit)   05'07
Nr.6 vorne : ST #3 von VHF 10ft6i  -30g (Blankfarbe anthrazit)   11'07  
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
```



```
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
              Ruten Nr.            6    5    4    3    2    1   Durchschnitt
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Messung-1 Belastung(in g)    =    32   33   32   32   32   33    32.7
Messung-2 Belastung(in g)    =   109  115  111  112  115  112   112.5
Messung-3 Belastung(in g)    =   219  224  223  223  227  224   223.3
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Spitzendurchmesser(Mittel,mm)=  2.17 2.36 2.40 2.43 2.65 2.52    2.42
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

Insgesamt mit Aufbauen, Testen, Variieren, Ausmessen, Fotografieren, Fotos aufbereiten und schreiben dann mal eben 4h.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schritt-0 Nullstellung ohne Last






Messung-1 Gewicht 32g  Ausschnitt-1





Messung-2 Gewicht 112g Ausschnitt-1





Messung-2 Gewicht 112g Ausschnitt-2





Messung-3 Gewicht 223g Ausschnitt-2





Messung-3 Gewicht 223g Ausschnitt-3


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wie man sieht und auch Tisie gerade schreibt, sieht man sehr wohl kräftige Unterschiede 
und auch überraschende Gleichheiten. 
(Z.B. wieso ist ein -30 fast so stark wie ein -75?)

Der Range überspannt immerhin von einer sehr starken H hinten bis zu knapp einer L vorne.

Es spielt nicht der Durchmesser der Spitze alleine, sondern auch der Duchmesser dahinter und ein Stück der angegebene WG-Grade des Blanks/ST hinein, allein der der gemessene Spitzendurchmesser variiert dies aber nun sehr erheblich.

Andererseits sind vorne 4 verschiedene STs der langen -30/45g Klasse zu sehen, die sich kräftig unterscheiden, nur 2 liegen recht eng beieinander (Nr.5+4), wovon Nr.4 interessanter ein von mir selbst gekürzter ist. 
Und Nr.6 ist manchmal schon fast ein wenig zu  weich.


----------



## jd. (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute,

in Eigner Sache, ich hoffe das ist im Forum ok.

Schaut Euch mal mein Angebot an.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=146569

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## zandertex (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

und vergesst nicht die Blanks alle 5cm anzubohren um die genaue Wandstärke zu ermitteln.
Gewogen und gemessen wird nur bei 20 Grad Raumtemperatur,jeder benutzt den gleichen Zollstock,und am besten die selbe Waage(wegen Serienstreuung).Jetzt muß sich nur noch auf die Mondphase,die Luftfeuchte und den Luftdruck bei der Mess und Wiegeaktion geeinigt werden.
Sonst ist alles für die Katz




Fast vergessen,die gleiche Meereshöhe,Längen und Breitengrad sollte auch Bedingung sein.Versteht sich wohl von selbst.

Vergesst das Angeln nicht.

Grüße Zandertex.......................................ich bin jetzt erst mal weg


----------



## Mefotom (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Det,

kann es sein das deine Ringe auf den Ruten nur angeklebt sind?

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nein, Thomas, das sind sogar nur Spezial-Hitec-Schieberinghülsen, um den 1/100mm genauen Ringanbindepunkt und die beste Aktion exakt zu bestimmen.


----------



## Mefotom (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Aha!

Grüße Thomas


----------



## ivo (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> *High-End-Messschieber-Thread*
> 
> ich komm wieder wenn mal jmd fischen war ...
> 
> tschö #h




|good:|muahah:|good:


----------



## Ossipeter (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich wünsche euch allen mit euren Ruten, alles was ihr euch erhofft, erträumt, erkauft, erwünscht,  erfiebert, falls es mehr gibt, das dann auch noch. Verstehen tu ich nur wenig, aber ihr schafft es da ein gewisses Fieber zu erzeugen:m Macht mal so weiter#c


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin total verblüfft. Ich bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen, an meinen Ruten irgendwas nachzumessen.

Wie merkt man denn jetzt als Laie, ob man eine Kleinbarsch-, Äschen-,Güster-, Zander-, oder vielleicht eine Wels-VHF hat? Gerade beim jiggen mit Kleinstwistern soll sich ja die enorme Anschlagpower extrem bewährt haben. Für die Praxis hat das ja durchaus eine enorme Relevanz.






















Mann,mann,mann, hoffentlich ist die Schonzeit bald vorbei. Ich gehe jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage angeln, meine Schieblehre lasse ich zu hause.


----------



## DRU (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mann,mann,mann, hoffentlich ist die Schonzeit bald vorbei. Ich gehe jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage angeln, meine Schieblehre lasse ich zu hause.



Die fängt in Bremen grad erst an#q
Das kann hier noch heiter werden:q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich beobachte schon sehr interessiert und finde es amüsant, manche Äußerungen zu lesen, wo ansonsten lang und breit über optimale Blanks rhabarbert und paliert wird, aber ohne jede vergleichbare technische Substanz. Jetzt zeigt man mal einen kleinen Aspekt auf, nur ein winzig kleines Flashlight der eigentlichen Probleme vom Spinrutenbau (100% hier das Topic), und schon wird abgeschnallt, die Flinte ins Korn geknallt?

Um es mal mit einem berüchtigten Werbespruch zu sagen? :q
- Wollt ihr Mutmaßungen und Palaver, Stammtischparolen und die Schlacht am Sahnebüffet? (nein) 
- Wollt ihr exakte Produkte und genau spezifizierte Teile, Blanks, Ringe usw.? (nein)
- Was wollt ihr denn?


----------



## Slotti (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Maoam


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

NOCH bin ich im Krankenstand!

Gebt mir mehr!!!
:vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> IUm es mal mit einem berüchtigten Werbespruch zu sagen? :q
> 
> - Wollt ihr Mutmaßungen und Palaver, Stammtischparolen und die Schlacht am Sahnebüffet? (nein)
> - Wollt ihr exakte Produkte und genau spezifizierte Teile, Blanks, Ringe usw.? (nein)
> - Was wollt ihr denn?



Ich hätte gerne beides! :m

Das erste hat mit einem ganz wichtigen Faktor zu tun, den man nicht in Zahlen fassen kann: Gefühl - und das ist sehr individuell, deswegen wird man sich da immer drüber steiten können. Der Teil ist einfach sehr subjektiv, und gerade da sollte man aufpassen das man eben nicht nur aufgrund eigener Vorlieben argumentiert.

Blond? Brünet? Schwarz? Rot? Nur weil ich eines davon bevorzuge muss ich das andere nicht als schlecht darstellen. Ist in dem Beispiel klar, wird hier oft anders gehandhabt.

Das 2. ist alles messbar, da wird es interessant und richtig das zu messen - nur dieTestparameter hier festzulegen ist der entscheidende Teil der Aufgabe. Hier sehe ich Probleme... Prinzipiell aber ist es super das mal zu machen! Dafür #6!

Deswegen fände ich eben eine Datenbank gut, wenn das 20 Blanks "eines" Typs erfasst sind kann man schön sehen wie das streut und was man real zu erwarten hat. Wäre toll wenn das klappt, hier glaube ich nicht dran, im RBF könnte das was werden, oder?

Aber auf jeden Fall gut das mal so im Vergleich zu sehen!

Im Endeffekt dürfte aber für die meisten das Gefühl dann doch den Ausschlag geben...:m

CU Stefan


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich kann, wenn ich das ernst nehme nur eins draus lesen. Die Angaben dieses englischen Herstellers sind unzuverlässig und die sind nicht in der Lage einen einheitlichen Blank aufzubauen. 

Mir entsteht aus solchen Gedankengängen kein Nutzen. Was soll diese Quantifizierung, wenn im realen Leben - am Wasser - die Dinge so komplex liegen, dass mir sowas nix nützt.

Für mich würde das ja bedeuten, das ich tatsächlich mit irgendwelchen Meßgeräten loslaufen müßte um irgendwelche irrelevanen Infos zu bekommen, die keinerlei Aussage zu lassen, ob mir die Rute gefällt,liegt und für mein Angeln zweckmäßig ist. 

Sowas führt dann dazu, das Leute von Pontius zu Pilatus rennen, immer unzufrieden sind mit ihrem Gerät oder aber ihr Tackle völlig falsch zuordnen. Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber wenn ich hir von Kleinsttwister- und Forellen-VHF lese, dann denke ich etwas, was ich sicher nicht sage.

Das führt letztlich zu Fehlkäufen, wie es sie in der Vergangenheit gerade bei den Meeresuferanglern tatsächlich auch gegeben hat. 

Man tut der Sache und anderen Anglern keinen Gefallen, wenn man Dinge pseudowissenschaftlich untersucht, um dann ohne spezifische Kriterien Aussagen raus zu hauen, die dazu führen, dass jemand mehr als 300 Tacken auf den Tisch blättert, um dann bitter enttäuscht zu sein. Vielleicht sollte sich man erstmal durch die eine oder andere Praxiserfahrung Anforderungsprofile zu eigen machen, bevor man Eignungen ausspricht, für Angelarten in denen man geringe oder keine eigenen Erfahrungen besitzt.
Wie gesagt, das ist in der Vergangenheit genauso passiert und die Diskussion war genauso gespenstisch wie diese und letztlich haben Leute dabei Geld in den Sand gesetzt.

Die Begeisterung für ein bestimmtes Tackle in allen Ehren, aber wenn aus Begeisterung Fanatismus wird, dann ist dieser Fanatismus kein guter Ratgeber.


----------



## Slotti (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

|good:


----------



## Tisie (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

einigen mag die derzeitige Diskussion und das nachmessen von Spitzendurchmessern und testen der Auslenkung mit verschiedenen Gewichten albern, überflüssig oder relaitätsfern vorkommen.

Ich finde es sinnvoll, denn es bringt eine Sache ganz konkret auf den Punkt: die VHF Blanks fallen auch innerhalb einer WG-Klasse recht unterschiedlich aus und weisen teilweise deutliche Abweichungen im Spitzendurchmesser auf.

Das Ziel ist, vor Fehlkäufen zu bewahren, denn eins ist klar: wenn die VHF 5-30g mit dünner Spitze schon straff ausfällt, dann paßt die WG-Angabe mit der dicken Spitze sicher erst recht nicht. Und man weiß anscheinend auch nicht, was man letztendlich bekommt.

Was meiner Meinung nach eher zu den von Uli angesprochenen Fehlkäufen führt, sind als allgemeingültig hingestellte subjektive Eindrücke vom Angelgerät sowie der subjektiv für optimal befundene Einsatzbereich. Da ist derjenige, der sich anhand solcher Aussagen zu einem Blindkauf entscheidet aber auch ein bißchen selbst schuld. Wenn man mehrere Meinungen einholt, etwas differenziert und sich die Sachen vor dem Kauf selbst anschaut, kann eigentlich nicht mehr viel schiefgehen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Was meiner Meinung nach eher zu den von Uli angesprochenen Fehlkäufen führt, sind als allgemeingültig hingestellte subjektive Eindrücke vom Angelgerät sowie der subjektiv für optimal befundene Einsatzbereich. Da ist derjenige, der sich anhand solcher Aussagen zu einem Blindkauf entscheidet aber auch ein bißchen selbst schuld. Wenn man mehrere Meinungen einholt, etwas differenziert und sich die Sachen vor dem Kauf selbst anschaut, kann eigentlich nicht mehr viel schiefgehen.



Da hast du sicher recht. Aber gerade wenn man berücksichtigt, dass viele Leute dieses Board als Info-Basis benutzen, sollte sich jeder darum bemühen möglichst objektiv zu sein. Dazu gehört für mich, das man keine Aussagen zu Dingen macht von denen man nix versteht.

Sicherlich ist jeder für seinen Fehlkauf selbst verantwortlich, aber was soll derjenige denn denken, wenn er hier von so Dingen wie überzeugender Anschlagsdynamik oder anderen Dingen liest.

Meiner Ansicht nach zeigt man Stärke, wenn man bereit ist auch Schwächen seines heißgeliebten Tackles aufzuzeigen. Wobei es manchmal ja gar keine Schwächen sind, sondern schlicht eine Folge der besonderen Stärken.

Die Eignung von Angelruten wird bestimmt durch Kompromisse an verschiedene Anforderungsbereiche, wobei eben die Schleienflitsche andere Stärken haben muß als der Hechtknüppel. Wenn man bereit ist, diese neutral gegenüber abzuwägen, dann kann man für alle wertvolle Infos geben.


----------



## drehteufel (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Was meiner Meinung nach eher zu den von Uli angesprochenen Fehlkäufen führt, sind als allgemeingültig hingestellte subjektive Eindrücke vom Angelgerät sowie der subjektiv für optimal befundene Einsatzbereich. Da ist derjenige, der sich anhand solcher Aussagen zu einem Blindkauf entscheidet aber auch ein bißchen selbst schuld. Wenn man mehrere Meinungen einholt, etwas differenziert und sich die Sachen vor dem Kauf selbst anschaut, kann eigentlich nicht mehr viel schiefgehen.



So erging es mir kürzlich, allerdings bezeichne ich das nicht als Fehlkauf, sondern als Erfahrung, die ich, ohne das Gerät jemals in der Hand und gefischt zu haben, nie machen würde. Mangels Gelegenheit konnte ich eben die Rute (oder günstigstenfalls mehrere verschiedene Ruten) nicht vorher probefischen und somit auch nicht feststellen, welche für meine Bedürfnisse die Beste ist.
Jetzt habe ich eine Rute, die schon sehr gut passt, was mich aber nicht hindert, den Horizont zu erweitern und zu schauen, ob es vielleicht noch ein Gerät gibt, was für meinen spezifischen Anwendungsfall, nämlich die ausschließliche Angelei mit Gummis, noch besser geeignet ist. Sollte irgendwann die Gewissheit da sein, dass es so etwas gibt, dann würde ich mich ohne zu zögern von der "schlechteren" oder besser gesagt anderen Rute trennen, denn erfahrungsgemäß steht die dann eh nur noch in der Ecke herum.
Glücklicherweise habe ich wohl dieses Mal die Gelegenheit, den Nebenbuhler ausgiebig probezufischen, so dass mir ein "Blindkauf" erspart bleibt. Gäbe es diese Möglichkeit nicht, würde ich wahrscheinlich bauen lassen, um dann den Parallelvergleich machen zu können. Und ganz ehrlich, die 50 oder 80 Euro, die mich dieser Vergleich an Einbuße beim Wiederverkauf einer Rute kosten würde, wäre es mir wert. Denn dann würde ich zu 100% wissen, was mir wirklich liegt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise habe ich wohl dieses Mal die Gelegenheit, den Nebenbuhler ausgiebig probezufischen, so dass mir ein "Blindkauf" erspart bleibt. Gäbe es diese Möglichkeit nicht, würde ich wahrscheinlich bauen lassen, um dann den Parallelvergleich machen zu können. Und ganz ehrlich, die 50 oder 80 Euro, die mich dieser Vergleich an Einbuße beim Wiederverkauf einer Rute kosten würde, wäre es mir wert. Denn dann würde ich zu 100% wissen, was mir wirklich liegt.



Gute Einstellung - ich denke das haben einige von uns schon durch, und nur damit findet man wirklich genau das was man sucht. #6


----------



## stichling-hunter (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Drehteufel: Lass dir doch von RST einen Blank backen. Die können dir, aufgrund ihrer Erfahrung, den überultimativen Gummirutenblank perfekt auf deine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt zusammenmischen und exclusiver gehts wohl auch kaum


----------



## drehteufel (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> @Drehteufel: Lass dir doch von RST einen Blank backen. Die können dir, aufgrund ihrer Erfahrung, den überultimativen Gummirutenblank perfekt auf deine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt zusammenmischen und exclusiver gehts wohl auch kaum



Hmm, gute Idee...
Ich hätte dazuschreiben sollen, dass sich preislich für die fertige Rute alles so im 300 Euro-Rahmen bewegen soll.


----------



## Tisie (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Uli,

Du hast es schon ganz richtig gesagt:



sundvogel schrieb:


> ... dass viele Leute dieses Board als Info-Basis benutzen


Die Betonung liegt auf Basis und nicht endgültige Entscheidungsinstanz für den eigenen Kauf 

Eine persönliche Meinung kann von Natur aus nicht objektiv sein, im Gegensatz zu Messwerten, Fotos von Biegekurven, usw.  ... aber Du hast natürlich Recht, das Gefühl einer Rute kann man nunmal nicht objektiv (z.B. mit einer Formel) beschreiben und deshalb sollten die persönlichen Eindrücke möglichst sachlich sowie mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen beschrieben werden - dann haben alle mehr davon.

Beschreibungen wie "überzeugende Anschlagsdynamik" sind da sicher weniger hilfreich, weil nicht konkret und schwer zu interpretieren. Aber es hört sich eben toll an  ... wir sollten mal eine Sammlung der schönsten Beschreibungen machen |supergri

Letztendlich hängt die Wertung auch vom persönlichen Geschmack und Anspruch ab, das habe ich z.B. auch bei meiner aktuellen Suche nach einer neuen Rolle sehr deutlich gespürt. Allen Empfehlungen und Beschreibungen zum Trotz muß das Gerät einem selbst gefallen und da führt eben kein Weg am persönlichen Test vorbei, wenn es optimal passen soll.

@Marco:

Du bist doch den richtigen Weg gegangen ... erst informiert, dann Ruten/Blanks zur Ansicht bestellt und danach entschieden. Die Suche nach dem vermeintlichen Optimum kann ich gut nachvollziehen, ich habe das bez. Gerät zum Fliegenfischen gerade hinter mir. Dabei habe ich festgestellt, daß man an jedem Gerät irgendetwas findet, was einem nicht so 100%ig gefällt (wenn man es darauf anlegt) und das verkaufen und kaufen geht manchmal recht voreilig weiter, ohne daß man dem Gerät überhaupt die Chance gegeben hat, sich richtig daran zu gewöhnen.

So fische ich inzwischen sehr gerne eine alte 4er Diamondback All American, die größtenteils ein Schattendasein in der Ecke geführt hat. Zum Glück nicht verkauft und für mich wiederentdeckt - eine wunderbare Rute. Deshalb mein Tip: sei nicht zu voreilig mit der nächsten - vielleicht noch besseren - Rute. Fisch erstmal 'ne Saison mit Deiner CTS und entscheide dann, ob Du damit für Deinen Einsatzbereich zufrieden bist oder nicht. Selbst wenn Du Dich jetzt für die VHF entscheidest und die CTS verkaufst, wirst Du Dich irgendwann fragen, ob die CTS nicht vielleicht doch die bessere Rute gewesen wäre. Also gib ihr etwas Zeit und stell ihre Fähigkeiten nicht gleich am Anfang in Frage. Die VHF kannst Du Dir nächsten Winter immernoch aufbauen lassen, wenn Dich die CTS über diese Saison maßlos enttäuscht hat 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Du Dich jetzt für die VHF entscheidest und die CTS verkaufst, wirst Du Dich irgendwann fragen, ob die CTS nicht vielleicht doch die bessere Rute gewesen wäre. Also gib ihr etwas Zeit und stell ihre Fähigkeiten nicht gleich am Anfang in Frage. Die VHF kannst Du Dir nächsten Winter immernoch aufbauen lassen, wenn Dich die CTS über diese Saison maßlos enttäuscht hat



Hallo Matthias,
hast ja Recht. Ich werde im Frühjahr eine VHF fischen können und dann überzeuge ich mich selbst.
Die CTS ist schon sehr gut, will halt nur mal sehen, ob es was Besseres bzw. mir noch besser liegendes gibt in gleichem Preisrahmen.


----------



## Oily Chicken (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ahoi,

so nachdem mein letzter Angelausflug mit der CTS doch schnell ein Ende nahm, nein nicht die Rute hat sich zerlegt, sondern meine alte Stradic:vGestern dann einen ebenbürdigen Ersatz gekauft und heute nach der Arbeit noch kurz daheim die Angelsachen gechnappt und ab an die Saar weiter testen;-) nach dem 5. Wurf gab es einen Schlag in der Rute und ich konnte  einen doch recht ansehnlichen Zander verhaften. Der Gute hat den Twister komplett inhaliert!! Die Rute in dem Drill ich echt sau geil. Eigentlich das was ich gesucht habe. Sehr gute Köderkontrolle und im Drill kein Besenstiel.

Hier mal ein Bild mit neuer Rolle und schönem Zander:



Cheers


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nice! #6

So macht Tackle-Testen gleich noch mehr Spaß, oder? :m


----------



## Slotti (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Oily Chicken

Petri!!! 

geiler Zander, wie groß war der denn? dürfte schon fast an den 70er gekratzt haben oder?

Ich war gestern mit Fechtus68 unterwegs leider ohne erfolg


----------



## Fechtus68 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Slotti

...15 Tage haben wir ja noch um einen Saarzander zu verhaften. Morgen mittag geht leider nicht. Ich werd evtl morgen früh noch ein Stündchen an der Saar in Saarbrücken probieren. Mal schauen was die Temperatur morgen früh sagt!


----------



## Oily Chicken (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

jaaaaaa so macht Tackle-Test echt spass|supergri

Zu der Größe kann ich nicht viel sagen. Hab kein Maßband in meiner Angeltasche gehabt.
Der Griff der Rute ist von Endkappe bis Griffende 57cm. Der Zander dürfte etwas darüber gelegen haben. Die 70er Marke wird er aber wohl nicht angegratzt haben. Der Gute war aber doch recht gut genährt. Aber vielleicht geht die Tage ja noch was Dickeres;-)
war diese Woche insgesamt 3 mal an der Saar und bei mir vor der Haustür ( Staden ) ging absolut nix. War dann heute mal Richtung Burbach unterwegs und das war eine gute Entscheidung.
Für´s nächste Mal pack ich aber meine Handschuhe ein. Ist echt gut kalt draußen|krach:

Cheers


----------



## Slotti (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Fechtus

dann drücke ich dir für morgen früh die Daumen 

Mein Ziel lautet : noch ein Zander vor der Schonzeit  mal schauen obs klappt.


----------



## Fechtus68 (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Oily Chicken
...darf man am staden? dachte die seite dort ist gesperrt? wo gehst du hin in burbach? vor die schleuse wollt ich morgen früh evtl... Meine CTS brauch ihren ersten drill mensch!


----------



## Oily Chicken (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Fechtus:

also mit Staden meine ich Kraftwerk, Ostspange etc. Direkt am Satden darf man nicht fischen, Nur auf der Leinpfadseite. An Stadenseite direkt kann man ab unterhalb von der Bismarckbrücke wieder fischen bis kurz vor den Altenheim ( Lagenwiedstift )
Mich würde auch mal der Arm vom Ruderclub am Staden reizen aber das ist fischen auch no go|kopfkrat
Heute war ich gegenüber vom Milchhof am Messegelände. Falls ich es morgen noch packe werde ich es auch mal an der "neuen" Schleuse antesten.

Cheers


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Ehmans Aircut Waller Spin aus dieser Story *klick* mit gerade gesichteten Preisen von 230-260 EUR finde ich für die Basis
Composite - Blank schon ganz schön fett. |bigeyes

Da sieht man mal, was selbst für einfaches Material an Preis erzielbar ist, wenn der Bedarf da ist.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn die Nachfrage da ist kann man den Preis entsprechend festsetzen...


----------



## Blackbeard (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe bei MAD eine VHF 9' 35-75gr in Auftrag gegeben. Der Rutenaufbau ist ein Standardaufbau mit Fuji-2-Stegringen, Kork und Abschlußkappe. Die Grifflänge soll 33cm werden. Das passt bei mir optimal. 

Zuerst möchte ich den Robert von MAD mal loben. Er ist wirklich sehr nett und hat meine 1000 Mails zügig, kompetent und vor allem mit keiner Spur des "Genervtseins" beantwortet. Sehr zu empfehlen.

Bei einer Sache tue ich mich allerdings noch schwer. Ich habe den Vorderkork in 6cm Länge und Hakenöse davor bestellt. Mein alte Jigrute hat diesen Aufbau und ich komme damit eigentlich ganz gut klar. Hier stört mich die Hakenöse beim Jiggen mit Finger auf dem Blank auch nicht. Wenn ich mir die Bilder der meisten VHF's anschaue, so haben diese durch die Bank fast alle 10cm Vorderkork. Ist das purer Zufall (Geschmack), oder lässt sich die Rute damit angenehmer jiggen (wie z.B. Blechpeitsche). Das andere extrem wäre ein 5cm Tulpen-Vorderkork. Allerdings wird dann die Hakenöse wahrscheinlich wirklich stören. Wie ist denn die Erfahrung von denen, die schon lange eine vhf fischen? Besser lang, sehr kurz oder so lassen, wie ich es bestellt habe?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Du must erstmal Deine Griffgewohnheiten und die Haltung bzw. Position(en) genau feststellen.
Der reine Vornehalter nimmt gerne einen 15cm langen Vorgriff und benutzt den auch.
Die sehr verbreiteten Mittengreifer haben vornehmlich Rollenfuß und Rollenhalter in der Hand. Manche wollen aber mit dem Finger zum Blank hinreichen und mögen dann keinen langen Vorgriff, anderen ist es egal. 
Grundsätzlich muss in den stärkeren Rutenklassen mehr Vorgriff zum Drill vorhanden sein als in den leichteren, man hat im Erfolgsfalle mehr gegenzuhalten. 
Jeder gestaltet das aber frei nach seinen Vorlieben.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Ehmanns Ruten sind aber sehr gelobt in der Wallerszene. Finde den Preis für die Rute okay. Da gibt es mehr schrott zu höheren Preisen.....

lg Flo


----------



## Blackbeard (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, mir ist schon klar, dass Ihr mir die Entscheidung nicht abnehmen könnt. Es ist allerdings meine erste selbstgebaute Spinnrute und die soll natürlich perfekt sein...Nach Deiner Definition bin ich wohl der Mittelgreifer. Ich habe normalerweise die Rolle zwischen kleinem und Ringfinger. 

Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich zu Gunsten des Komforts doch einen längeren Griff nehmen soll, oder evtl. sogar einen noch kürzeren Griff. Es kann ja sein, dass hier der ein oder andere seine Vordergriffgestaltung im Nachhinein bereut hat, oder umgekehrt extrem zufrieden ist und mir den einen oder anderen Tipp geben kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Da gibt es mehr schrott zu höheren Preisen.....


|muahah: Mann, was hab ich gerade gelacht, welche Logik! Damit hast Du natürlich unumwunden recht! :m
Ist aber nur eine Seite der Medaille.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Blackbeard schrieb:


> Nach Deiner Definition bin ich wohl der Mittelgreifer. Ich habe normalerweise die Rolle zwischen kleinem und Ringfinger.


Das ist schon sehr vordere Mitte. Wenn Du nicht zu den Blanktastern gehörst, wähle den Griff lieber länger als kürzer, das macht die Rute ein paar g schwerer, paßt aber in jedem Fall mit jeder Rolle. Nichts blöder als wenn Du plötzlich doch mit dem Zeigefinger immer den Windingcheck streichelst.


----------



## drehteufel (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Blackbeard schrieb:


> Ja, mir ist schon klar, dass Ihr mir die Entscheidung nicht abnehmen könnt. Es ist allerdings meine erste selbstgebaute Spinnrute und die soll natürlich perfekt sein...Nach Deiner Definition bin ich wohl der Mittelgreifer. Ich habe normalerweise die Rolle zwischen kleinem und Ringfinger.
> 
> Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich zu Gunsten des Komforts doch einen längeren Griff nehmen soll, oder evtl. sogar einen noch kürzeren Griff. Es kann ja sein, dass hier der ein oder andere seine Vordergriffgestaltung im Nachhinein bereut hat, oder umgekehrt extrem zufrieden ist und mir den einen oder anderen Tipp geben kann.



Grifflänge ist bei meiner CTS auch 33cm, passt für mich optimal, den Rollenfuß nehme ich zwischen Mittel- und Ringfinger. Vordergrifflänge ist bei mir 3cm, würde ich jederzeit wieder so bauen lassen, da ich bei Bedarf den Zeigefinger auf den Blank legen kann.
Beim Drill lasse ich die rechte Hand dort, wo sie ist und greife nicht etwa vor oder so...war bisher noch nie nötig, deshalb brauche ich keinen langen Vordergriff. Druck konnte ich auch so immer genug aufbauen.
Frage mich nur, ob die kurze Grifflänge bei der VHF möglich ist ohne riesige Ausgleichsgewichte, das Spitzenteil des Blanks ist recht schwer.#c


----------



## Blackbeard (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ drehteufel: Das ist doch ne gute Aussage. Mit meiner Griffstellung müßte es dann mit dem 6cm Vordergriff super passen. Hast Du bei dir ne Hakenöse dran? Ich möchte eigentlich auf die Öse nicht verzichten, bin aber doch ein bischen skeptisch, ob die auf Dauer stört. 
Zur Kopflastigkeit: Robert hat mir gesagt, dass bis 32cm bei einer 4000er Rolle kein Problem mit Kopflastigkeit auftritt.


----------



## drehteufel (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Blackbeard schrieb:


> @ drehteufel: Das ist doch ne gute Aussage. Mit meiner Griffstellung müßte es dann mit dem 6cm Vordergriff super passen. Hast Du bei dir ne Hakenöse dran? Ich möchte eigentlich auf die Öse nicht verzichten, bin aber doch ein bischen skeptisch, ob die auf Dauer stört.
> Zur Kopflastigkeit: Robert hat mir gesagt, dass bis 32cm bei einer 4000er Rolle kein Problem mit Kopflastigkeit auftritt.



Hakenöse ist bei mir nochmal 3cm oberhalb des vorderen Griffs. Wüsste nicht, was da stören sollte, außer man muss beim Drillen um den nackten Blank fassen. (was bisher aber noch nie passiert ist...)
Hmm, wenn ich Rollengreifer bin, spielt doch das Rollengewicht eher eine untergeordnete Rolle oder? Ob da eine 2500er dranhängt oder eine 4000er, die 50g mehr wiegt, sollte nach meinem Verständnis fast egal sein. Die spielen in dem Fall für die Ausgewogenheit eine sehr geringe Rolle.
Wichtig ist das Gewicht, was Du hinter Deiner rechten Hand hast, die Rolle hängt ja quasi direkt drunter, aber nicht dahinter. Deswegen könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die VHF mit 32cm Untergriff beim "Rollengreifen" kopflastig ist, sofern keine Ausgleichsgewichte am Ende angebracht sind.
Naja, bin aber kein Profi, wenn Robert das so sagt, wird es wohl passen.


----------



## Blackbeard (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke, dass ist ne gute Idee die Hakenöse nicht direkt am Blank anzubringen, sondern etwas höher.

Dein Argument zur Kopflastigkeit bringt mich ins Grübeln. Ich werde Robert darauf nochmal ansprechen.


----------



## drehteufel (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Blackbeard schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ist ne gute Idee die Hakenöse nicht direkt am Blank anzubringen, sondern etwas höher.
> 
> Dein Argument zur Kopflastigkeit bringt mich ins Grübeln. Ich werde Robert darauf nochmal ansprechen.



Na die Öse ist schon direkt am Blank, nur eben mit einem Abstand von ca. 3cm zum Winding Check.
Das mit dem Rollengewicht habe ich selbst getestet.
Meine 2500er wiegt 265g, meine 3000er 306g, bei beiden war das Kontergewicht, was die Rute in Balance brachte, nur minimal unterschiedlich, vielleicht 3 oder 5g. Auf jeden Fall weit entfernt von den 41g Rollengewichtsunterschied.


----------



## Blackbeard (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ah sorry, ich habe mich verschrieben. Ich meine natürlich den Abstand zum Vorderkork und nicht zum Blank...|rotwerden

Zur Kopflastigkeit habe ich auch die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich die Rolle bei unserer Griffposition nicht so entscheidend auswirkt. Ich habe mich da aber auf Roberts Aussage verlassen.


----------



## Heuwiese (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Blackbeard:

*ich würde sagen Det´s Meinung zielt in deinem Fall in die richtige Richtung.*
*Ich fische mit Ruten, welche einen langen oder einen kurzen Obergriff haben.*
*Ich muss ganz klar sagen, dass eine Rute mit ca. 10-15cm Griff über dem Rollenhalter und ca. 35-45cm unter dem Rollenhalter inkl. Abschlusskappe von mir mehr Pluspunkte bekommt, als eine mit kurzem oberem Griffstück.*
*Für mich ist es kein Problem den Rollengriff zu fischen oder auch die Rute am oberen Griff zu fassen.*
*Der Finger am Blank ist nach meiner Meinung nach Nebensache geworden, da wir hier von High-End-Handmade-Spinnruten sprechen. Die Knüppel sind so gefühlvoll, dass du selbst den Biss von einem Stichling spüren wirst.*
*Unter schlechten Bedingungen spürst du diesen auch nicht mit dem Finger am Blank.*
*Wichtiger für das Zupfen über dem Grund, ist dass ausgewogene Bewegen der Rute.*
*Nach meiner Meinung, geht das besser mit der Hand am Griff über der Rolle. Besser so üben, als ein "KG" Blei in die Rute zu stopfen.*


----------



## Slotti (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

dem gibt es wenig hinzuzufügen, wer trotzdem lieber einen kurzn Vorgriff nutzt und mit der Vorgriffhaltung nicht klarkommt sollte aus gründen der Balance lieber einen etwas längeren Untergriff wählen damit die Rute gut ausbalanciert wird.
Die VHF haben ja nicht umsonst an einer Stelle des Handteils dieses Stück mit gewebter Kohlefaser, wenn man sich mit dem Vorgriffabschluss an diesem Stück orientiert sollte die Rute auch gut balanciert sein.


----------



## Tisie (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,



Slotti schrieb:


> Die VHF haben ja nicht umsonst an einer Stelle des Handteils dieses Stück mit gewebter Kohlefaser


hat das Gewebe-Stück neben der Optik und ggf. Orientierung bez. der Grifflänge irgendeinen tieferen Sinn?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Slotti (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> hat das Gewebe-Stück neben der Optik und ggf. Orientierung bez. der Grifflänge irgendeinen tieferen Sinn?
> ...




Meine Vermutung ist das man damit eine Vorgabe machen will wo der Griffaufbau am besten abzuschließen hat ansonsten wüßte ich nicht wozu das dienen sollte.


----------



## Tisie (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Slotti schrieb:


> Meine Vermutung ist das man damit eine Vorgabe machen will wo der Griffaufbau am besten abzuschließen hat ansonsten wüßte ich nicht wozu das dienen sollte.


geht die Geflechtwicklung bis zum unteren Ende des Blanks oder ist das nur ein kurzes Stück "mittendrin"?

Wenn das durchgehend bis zum unteren Ende wäre, könnte man ja eine zusätzliche Stabilisierung des Handteils im Griffbereich vermuten, wobei das von Natur aus ja ein eher unktitischer Bereich ist.

Wobei es schon lustig aussieht, wenn sich bei vollparabolischen Ruten im Drill der Griff mitbiegt  ... da würde eine Versteifung evtl. sogar Sinn machen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Slotti (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist nur ein kurzes ca 10cm langes Stück mittendrin.

Vielleicht auch als Beschriftungsfeld gedacht #c


----------



## Blackbeard (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Heuwiese:

Ich werde Deinen Rat beherzigen und den Griffaufbau nochmal überdenken. An Deinen Argumenten ist auf jeden Fall was dran. Ausgewogenheit ist auch meiner Meinung nach wichtiger als Finger am Blank etc. Ne Rute muß sich den ganzen Tag entspannt fischen lassen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Meine von Robert aufgebaute 75er VHF ist mit einer Rolle von 285g genau am Übergang vom Rollenhalter zum Vorgriff ausbalanciert - wie abgesprochen.

Denke mal er macht das schon richtig!


----------



## Blackbeard (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der Robert ist der Rutenbauer von MAD's Rutenbau. Sehr zu empfehlen. Er hat hier für das halbe Board die Ruten gebaut.

@ Schleienstefan: Wie lang ist denn Dein Hinter- und Vorderkork?​


----------



## Tisie (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Slotti schrieb:


> Ist nur ein kurzes ca 10cm langes Stück mittendrin.


also reine Kosmetik.



Blackbeard schrieb:


> @ Heuwiese:
> 
> Ich werde Deinen Rat beherzigen und den Griffaufbau nochmal überdenken. An Deinen Argumenten ist auf jeden Fall was dran. Ausgewogenheit ist auch meiner Meinung nach wichtiger als Finger am Blank etc. Ne Rute muß sich den ganzen Tag entspannt fischen lassen.


Wenn Du sowieso am Rollenfuß anfaßt: welche Bedeutung hat dann die Länge des Vordergriffes? Im Grunde benötigt man als Rollenfußgreifer gar keinen Vordergriff, denn ein Vordergriff macht doch nur Sinn, wenn man diesen auch greift. Oder eben zur Kosmetik ein hübscher, kleiner 3cm Knubbel 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Blackbeard (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ein langer Vordergriff macht höchstens Sinn, wenn man mit unterschiedlichen Rollengrößen fischt und trotzdem keine kopflastige Rute haben möchte. Dann kann man schön die Griffposition variieren.

Was ist den mit dem hinteren Kork. Fischt jemand die vhf 75gr mit Kork <35cm und kann berichten, ob Sie dadurch kopflastig wird?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Blackbeard schrieb:


> Ein langer Vordergriff macht höchstens Sinn, wenn man mit unterschiedlichen Rollengrößen fischt und trotzdem keine kopflastige Rute haben möchte. Dann kann man schön die Griffposition variieren.



Wie meinen? |kopfkrat

Man fast doch immer an der gleichen Stelle an, oder? Ich zumindest...

Den langen Vorgriff benötige ich nur an schwereren Ruten um im Drill noch einen guten Haltepunkt zu haben, braucht man aber nur bei Rute mit denen man entsprechend Druck machen kann. Ich habe 8cm Vorgriff an der 75er.


----------



## drehteufel (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ein langer Vordergriff macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, wenn man Rollengreifer ist. Ein langer Untergriff ebenfalls nicht, wenn er hinten über den Ellbogen raussteht. Da ich aktiv jigge und die Rute nicht unter dem Arm einklemme, stört alles, was über den Ellbogen heraussteht.
Werfe ich z.B. nach links, dann drehe ich nicht jedesmal den Körper nach links, sondern ich jigge einfach mit der Rute nach rechts. Das geht mehr als bescheiden, wenn der Griff übersteht. und da das Maß bis zum Ellbogenabschluss eben bei mir 33cm ist, ist logischerweise auch der Griff so lang.
Nicht umsonst habe ich mir die Rute bauen lassen, damit eben genau das passt.
Klar könnte man die Rute mit langer Griffkonstruktion leichter halten, aber was habe ich davon, wenn es dann wieder ein Kompromiss-Griff ist, den ich eigentlich nicht wollte?


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Blackbeard schrieb:


> Dann kann man schön die Griffposition variieren.



Dann muß man wohl leider die Griffposition variieren. Rute und Rolle sollten schon passen und welches Rollengewicht bzw. noch wichtiger welche Größe sollte schon feststehen.

Ausgleichsgewichte, zu große Rollen puffern dir im schlimmsten Fall jedes Gefühl weg. Lieber eine super ausbalancierte Rute mit scheinbar etwas zu langem Griff als ein stumpfer ausgepufferter Stock. Letztlich ist es dann wohl sinnvoll eher über die Gesamtrutenlänge etwas zu spielen.


----------



## Tisie (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Blackbeard schrieb:


> Ein langer Vordergriff macht höchstens Sinn, wenn man mit unterschiedlichen Rollengrößen fischt und trotzdem keine kopflastige Rute haben möchte. Dann kann man schön die Griffposition variieren.


verschiedene Rollengrößen fische ich i.d.R. auch an verschiedenen Ruten 

Aber selbst wenn man unterschiedlich schwere Rollen an einer Rute fischt, ist die Auswirkung des Rollengewichtes auf die Balance verschwindend gering, wenn man den Rollenhalter greift. Die Rolle hängt damit direkt unter der Hand und der Hebel geht gegen 0. Marco hat das gut erklärt:



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hmm, wenn ich Rollengreifer bin, spielt doch das Rollengewicht eher eine untergeordnete Rolle oder? Ob da eine 2500er dranhängt oder eine 4000er, die 50g mehr wiegt, sollte nach meinem Verständnis fast egal sein. Die spielen in dem Fall für die Ausgewogenheit eine sehr geringe Rolle.
> Wichtig ist das Gewicht, was Du hinter Deiner rechten Hand hast, die Rolle hängt ja quasi direkt drunter, aber nicht dahinter.



Da machen unterschiedliche und auswechselbare Ausgleichsgewichte am unteren Ende des Griffes wesentlich mehr Sinn, wenn einem die Ausgewogenheit so penibel wichtig ist. Mir ist ein geringes Gesamtgewicht der Kombination wichtiger.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Blackbeard (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bei Verwendung einer leichteren Rolle, kann man weiter vorne an der Rute fassen, um den Schwerpunkt weiter nach hinten zu verlagern. Damit bleibt die Rute ausgewogen. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache, ob man das macht. 

Wie lange ist denn Dein Griff hinter dem Rollenhalter?


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Erst fargst du nach dem Griff, und nun möchtest du die Ahnung davon haben belehren...

Irgendwie komisch

lg Flo


----------



## Blackbeard (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ah ne, ich wollte keinen Belehren. Habe nur zu spät geantwortet ohne den Browser zu aktualisieren. Meine Antwort galt Schleienstefan. Sorry.

Aus euren Antworten sehe ich, dass es für ein Problem wie immer 1000 Antworten gibt. Ich hatte zwei Bedenken, zu kurzer Vorderkork stört die Ausgewogenheit (wie z.B. Blechpeitsche). Das wurde ausgeräumt. Ich bleibe bei meinen 6cm. Bei dem "kurzen" Hinterkork bin ich mir immer noch nicht so sicher wegen der Kopflastigkeit. Am besten ich frage nochmal den Rutenbauer. 

Vielen Dank aber für die vielen Antworten.


----------



## drehteufel (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Blackbeard schrieb:


> Ah ne, ich wollte keinen Belehren. Habe nur zu spät geantwortet ohne den Browser zu aktualisieren. Meine Antwort galt Schleienstefan. Sorry.
> 
> Aus euren Antworten sehe ich, dass es für ein Problem wie immer 1000 Antworten gibt. Ich hatte zwei Bedenken, zu kurzer Vorderkork stört die Ausgewogenheit (wie z.B. Blechpeitsche). Das wurde ausgeräumt. Ich bleibe bei meinen 6cm. Bei dem "kurzen" Hinterkork bin ich mir immer noch nicht so sicher wegen der Kopflastigkeit. Am besten ich frage nochmal den Rutenbauer.
> 
> Vielen Dank aber für die vielen Antworten.



Spricht doch nichts dagegen, neben einer Abschlusskappe noch 15 oder 20g in den Blank zu tun, falls es für die Ausgewogenheit nötig ist, oder?
Sooo exorbitant schwerer als ohne Gewicht ist sie dann auch nicht, wird sich aber wahrscheinlich sehr viel angenehmer fischen lassen.


----------



## Blackbeard (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ drehteufel: Ja, da hast Du vollkommen Recht. Genauso werde ich es machen. Danke.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Spricht doch nichts dagegen, neben einer Abschlusskappe noch 15 oder 20g in den Blank zu tun, falls es für die Ausgewogenheit nötig ist, oder?



Spricht doch nichts dagegen einfach einen 3cm längeren Griff zu fischen. Sorry wenn ich das so sage, aber das ist Blödsinn was ihr diskutiert. In eine HE-Rute hinten einen 15-20g Schwingungsdämpfer zu basteln, das finde ich gänzlich sinnfrei.

Überlegt mal warum die SS3 in 2,60 angeboten wird.

Drehteufel, du bist mit den dir aufgebauten Ruten ja nicht zufrieden, da wundert es mich, dass du da so den Spezialisten rauskehrst, was Aufbauten angeht.


----------



## Blackbeard (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Oh man, jetzt bin ich aber völlig verwirrt....wie gesagt, dass ist meine erste handgebaute Rute. Ich kann absolut nicht einschätzen, ob ein Zusatzgewicht stört, oder nicht. Es hat sich für mich aber plausibel angehört.


----------



## drehteufel (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Drehteufel, du bist mit den dir aufgebauten Ruten ja nicht zufrieden, da wundert es mich, dass du da so den Spezialisten rauskehrst, was Aufbauten angeht.



Unsinn!
Erstens bin ich mit der Rute zufrieden und zweitens habe ich nie behauptet, dass ich Spezialist bin, was ich von Zeit zu Zeit auch gern betone. Hier also nochmal: Ich bin kein Rutenbau-Spezialist. Ich sage einfach meine Meinung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Jedoch hatte ich die CTS erst ohne Kontergewicht (welches bei Deinen Ruten wahrscheinlich eine Alu-Abschlusskappe darstellt), da war sie zu kopflastig (wog aber fantastische 159g oder so), mit Kontergewicht ist sie sehr gut zu fischen (wiegt jetzt 199g). Meine Abschlusskappe ist fast gewichtsneutral.
Ob nun eine Abschlusskappe drauf ist, die das Gewicht bringt,  oder etwas Gewicht im Blank, ist doch vollkommen Schnuppe.
"Schwingungsdämpfer sind beide..."
Trotzdem brauche ich keinen 45cm-Untergriff, da kann ich gleich eine 2,40m-Rute fischen....


----------



## drehteufel (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Blackbeard schrieb:


> Oh man, jetzt bin ich aber völlig verwirrt....wie gesagt, dass ist meine erste handgebaute Rute. Ich kann absolut nicht einschätzen, ob ein Zusatzgewicht stört, oder nicht. Es hat sich für mich aber plausibel angehört.



Vetraue dem Rutenbauer, der hat Erfahrung und weiß, wovon er spricht.
Sich zu viele verschiedene Meinungen einzuholen, muss nicht immer gut sein.


----------



## Slotti (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ein langer Vordergriff macht überhaupt keinen Sinn, wenn man Rollengreifer ist. Ein langer Untergriff ebenfalls nicht, wenn er hinten über den Ellbogen raussteht. Da ich aktiv jigge und die Rute nicht unter dem Arm einklemme, stört alles, was über den Ellbogen heraussteht.
> Werfe ich z.B. nach links, dann drehe ich nicht jedesmal den Körper nach links, sondern ich jigge einfach mit der Rute nach rechts. Das geht mehr als bescheiden, wenn der Griff übersteht. und da das Maß bis zum Ellbogenabschluss eben bei mir 33cm ist, ist logischerweise auch der Griff so lang.



das ist deine eigene subjektive Sichtweise die leider etwas pauschal rüberkommt.

Mich stört ein 40cm Untergriff zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht obwohl ich auch aktiv jigge #c. Wen es stört das hinten 5-7cm (einfach mal auf dem Lineal schauen wie klein/groß das wirklich ist!! ) rausragen, sollte ihn halt kürzer bauen lassen, das ist aber genauso ein Kompromiss Aufbau wie mit längerem Griff.
Der theoretisch ideale Griffaufbau müßte doch so aussehen das ich eine Rute aufbaue bei der der Griff so abgestimmt ist das ich ohne jegliches Zusatzgewicht auskomme und die Rute an meiner Griffposition in der Balance ist. Das sowas in der Praxis schwer oder nur in Einzelfällen paßt ist klar.

Man sollte jemanden der eine Rute bauen lassen möchte durchaus darauf hinweisen das man mit einem längeren Untergriff eine leichtere und ausbalancierte Rute bekommt als mit kurzem Griff! Da macht sich letztlich jeder Zentimeter bemerkbar.

Dein Vergleich mit der Endkappe hinkt übrigends auch ein wenig, sooo leicht ist der Rubberkorkabschluß nämlich auch nicht 

Zusatzgewicht ist auch nicht weiter schlimm solange es nicht zu schwer wird und das ist je nach Blank und Griffaufbau schneller passiert als man denkt , das kann dann ganz schnell auch ein Schuss ins Knie werden 

Die wenigsten Probleme haben die Vorgriff Greifer , da kannst du problemlos sogar einen 30cm Untergriff wählen.(dann hast du aber inkl. Rollenhalter auch einen <40 cm Untergriff)

Ich frage mich bei dieser ganzen Griffdiskussion manchmal wirklich warum überhaupt ;+ . Für mich sind an einer Rute wesentlich andere Dinge maßgebend als die Grifflänge auch wenn die manchmal gerne als Argument für eine Handgebaute ausgepackt wird.

#h


----------



## drehteufel (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> das ist deine eigene subjektive Sichtweise die leider etwas pauschal rüberkommt.
> 
> Mich stört ein 40cm Untergriff zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht obwohl ich auch aktiv jigge #c. Wen es stört das hinten 5-7cm (einfach mal auf dem Lineal schauen wie klein/groß das wirklich ist!! ) rausragen, sollte ihn halt kürzer bauen lassen, das ist aber genauso ein Kompromiss Aufbau wie mit längerem Griff.
> Der theoretisch ideale Griffaufbau müßte doch so aussehen das ich eine Rute aufbaue bei der der Griff so abgestimmt ist das ich ohne jegliches Zusatzgewicht auskomme und die Rute an meiner Griffposition in der Balance ist. Das sowas in der Praxis schwer oder nur in Einzelfällen paßt ist klar.
> ...



Da gehe ich fast voll mit.#6
Allerdings würde ich den Kompromiss-Griff nicht unterstreichen, weil den sich jeder so bauen lässt, wie er es am liebsten mag. Da gibt es nicht DEN Griff, weil jeder anders fischt, was auch gut so ist. Für mich ist deshalb ein kurzer Untergriff ganz und gar kein Kompromiss.
Letztens hat ein begeisterter Speedmaster-Fischer mit meiner CTS gefischt. Nach ein paar Würfen war klar, dass der Griff seiner Handgebauten, die demnächst angefertigt wird, genauso lang wie der der CTS ist, eben weil es ihm sehr gut gepasst hat. Die Speedy wirkte da schon recht unhandlich...
Wie gesagt, ist Geschmackssache, soll jeder halten, wie er will.


----------



## Slotti (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

soweit richtig , dann darfst du aber den langen Untergriff ebenfalls nicht als Kompromiss abtun


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



slotti schrieb:


> wen es stört das hinten 5-7cm (einfach mal auf dem lineal schauen wie klein/groß das wirklich ist!! ) rausragen, sollte ihn halt kürzer bauen lassen,...
> 
> 
> ... Da macht sich letztlich jeder zentimeter bemerkbar.
> ...




tatüüüüütataaaa


----------



## Honeyball (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Tja, sundvogel, so zusammengefasst hast Du natürlich völlig recht, aber in die Wertung kommen leider nur Zitate "an einem Stück"...

Ein schönes Beispiel dafür findet man übrigens in diesem Posting...:m:vik:


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

|muahah:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tja, sundvogel, so zusammengefasst hast Du natürlich völlig recht, aber in die Wertung kommen leider nur Zitate "an einem Stück"...


Versteh ich nicht ganz, das oben sind doch gleich 3 Stück, nicht nur eins ! :m
Da könnt' ich ja in Lindwurmsätzen hemmungslos herumferkeln. |kopfkrat :q

Ist aber eh klar, wer das doppelt gekrönte Oberferkel in dieser Bande ist.


----------



## SebastianHH (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das obere Griffstück bei meinen Ruten:

CMW Blechpeitsche 15cm. Für mich etwas zu lang. Hat nur ein Vorteil wenn du beim Drill eines Großfisches, weiter oben anfassen kannst, und dem Fisch durch die bessere Hebelwirkung , mehr Power endgegen bringen kannst.

SS3 95g  5cm. Für mich perkekt zum Gufieren. Da der Finger immer aufm Blank sitzt.

Velux Gummi 23 110g by CMW 10cm. 

Die untere Grifflänge aller Ruten beträgt 30cm ohne Abschlusskappe. Ist für meine Körpergröße genau richtig.
Bin nur 174 groß. Wenn ich größer wäre würde ich 35cm bevorzugen.

Meine beiden neuen Babys sind erst diese woche gekommen.
Die Velux und die SS3. Bilder und ein Bericht kommen nach dem Wochenende. Möchte vorher erstaml ein paar Würfe riskieren.
Soviel sag ich vorher. Top verarbeitet. Ist von C.W. auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Der CTS Blank in Mattschwarz und rotem Garn sieht einfach hammer aus. 
Von der Power sind sie sich schon ähnlich. Die Velux hat noch eine sensiblere Spitze. Vielleicht ein bischen mehr Kraft im Rückrat. Die SS3 95g wirkt super agressiv. Hammer steif. So liebe ich es.
Die Ruten sind beide, mit einer 4000, super ausgewogen. 

MfG


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hm, muß es nicht Velox heißen? Oder hat Wecki sich versehen? Erstaunlich, das du gleich zwei Ruten kaufst die so eng beieinander liegen. Hat das einen besonderen Grund?


----------



## Ranger (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Willkommen im Club Sebastian!

Wünsche Dir am Wochenende viel Spaß und freue mich schon auf deinen Test- und Erfarhungsbericht...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also die Custommade Blanks von CTS heissen eindeutig CMW Vel*o*x Spin und Velox Travel.


----------



## SebastianHH (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Natürlich die Rute heist Velox. #t
Habe mich verschrieben. Hehehe
Auf meiner Rute steht auch Velox. 
Also kein Schreibfehler.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gibt es einen besonderen Grund, dass du mit drei Ruten einen recht engen Bereich abdeckst? Blechi, Velox-EST/SU und SS3 haben ja reichlich Überschnitt oder ist das einfach irrationale Leidenschaft? Wäre für mich als Begründung ausreichend...


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Sebastian HH
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu den neuen "Stecken" und viel Spass damit.
Sehr edle Auswahl.


----------



## SebastianHH (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Gibt es einen besonderen Grund, dass du mit drei Ruten einen recht engen Bereich abdeckst? Blechi, Velox-EST/SU und SS3 haben ja reichlich Überschnitt oder ist das einfach irrationale Leidenschaft? Wäre für mich als Begründung ausreichend...


 

Ich denke damit hast du es auf den Punkt gebracht. 
So kann man es sagen. Ich bin eben ein Tacklefreak.:vik:
Jetzt ist aber erstmal schluss. 
Die Blechi benutze ich ausschließlich zum Hechtangeln, mit gummis bis 15cm 17g Köpfe, und auch mal einen Wobbler.
Für alle Gummis darüber habe ich mir die Velox geholt. 
Die Velox hat einfach mehr Dampf als die Blechi. 
Aufn Bodden war mir die Blechi bei Gummis über 17,5cm einfach zu weich. Das war der Grund, weshalb ich mir eine krätigere Rute holen wollte. 
Da kam für mich nur eine Handgebaute in Frage. Seit ich meine Blechi von C.W. bekommen habe, will ich nichts anderes mehr. 
Und ich wollte unbedingt noch eine Shadrute für die Elbe haben. Zur Auswahl stand eine VHF 75g oder die neue SS3. Von der VHF hatte er mir aber sofort von abgeraten. Wegen zu vieler Spitzenbrüche. Da kam für mich nur die SS3 95g in Frage. 

MfG


----------



## DRU (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Zur Auswahl stand eine VHF 75g oder die neue SS3. Von der VHF hatte er mir aber sofort von abgeraten. Wegen zu vieler Spitzenbrüche. Da kam für mich nur die SS3 95g in Frage.
> 
> MfG




Die alte Leier|uhoh:!
Wie gut, dass das Problem schon lange beseitigt ist!


----------



## sf-c5 (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo liebe Boardmitglieder,

ich möchte mir eine neue Spinnrute zum Gummifischangeln bauen lassen.
Leider kenne ich keinen Rutenbauer oder besser gesagt hab noch keinen empfohlen bekommen bei dem Preis und Leistung stimmen. Und vorallem für welchen Blank soll ich mich entscheiden??
Kann mir da einer von euch vielleicht weiter helfen??

Kurz noch eine Beschreibung zum Verwendungszweck:

Gummieren am Rhein auf Zander mit Gummifischen in der Größe 8 - 15 cm,
Jigköpfe bis etwa 40g. ( im Schnitt aber 5 - 20g )
Sehr wichtig ist mir Leichtigkeit und Bisserkennung der Rute. 

Freu mich auf eure Tips und Danke euch im vorraus!!

MfG


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Von der VHF hatte er mir aber sofort von abgeraten. Wegen zu vieler Spitzenbrüche.


Es stellt sich ja nur die Frage, wer die "Spitzen-brechenden" Ruten dann aufgebaut hat.  

VHF baut man eben nicht einfach so mal richtig auf :g, so ähnlich wie Du ein Formel1-Renner ja auch nicht einfach bestellen kannst. Würde ich auch jedem Selbstbauer für den Anfang von abraten, das kostet mindestens Blutzoll.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was muß man denn anders als bei anderen Ruten machen?


----------



## drehteufel (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Von der VHF hatte er mir aber sofort von abgeraten. Wegen zu vieler Spitzenbrüche. Da kam für mich nur die SS3 95g in Frage.


 
Ich kenn einen Rutenbauer, der noch nicht eine VHF mit Bruch zurückbekommen hat. Und er hat wohl schon einige aufgebaut...


----------



## Slotti (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> VHF baut man eben nicht einfach so mal richtig auf :g, so ähnlich wie Du ein Formel1-Renner ja auch nicht einfach bestellen kannst. Würde ich auch jedem Selbstbauer für den Anfang von abraten, das kostet mindestens Blutzoll.



Wie kommst du denn auf das schmale Brett? Hört sich irgendwie so an als würdest du C.W. absprechen Ruten bauen zu können.

Ich habe ja schon viel gehört aber das ist echt mal wieder was neues.... was soll ich denn da großartig anders bauen damit die halten?

Ich setze einmal vorraus das die Ringfüße richtig angeschliffen und entgratet sind was willst du denn sonst noch machen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Was muß man denn anders als bei anderen Ruten machen?


Mehr Sorgfalt, mehr Zeit (hat+mag nicht jeder!), bessere Ringvorbereitung und Glättung, Fußauflage, Kanten, mehr Gedanken über die Ringverteilung. Vor allem eben drüber nachdenken, dass der Blank mehr Längspower entwickelt als eine solche Rute gemeinhin umsetzen kann, der Blank tut stärker, als er wirklich stabil ist. Kerbbrüche der Ringfussenden kommen ja auch bei anderen Ruten vor, aber bei einem VHF-Blank geht das eben ganz schnell.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube, das wenn man eine VHF richtig aufbauen möchte, dann muß man bei Vollmond eine gepunktete Nacktschnecke im Uhrzeigersinn spiralförmig über den Blank streichen.

Dann sollte man den Spitzendurchmesser richtig ausmessen, denn genau kennt den ja keiner und durch das Wurfgewicht teilen. Die ermittelte Zahl murmelt man genau 357mal leise vor sich hin, während man auf einer Kreuzung ohne Namen klitzekleine Schlußsprünge macht.

Wenn es gut läuft, dann ist die Bruchgefahr gebannt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf das schmale Brett? Hört sich irgendwie so an als würdest du C.W. absprechen Ruten bauen zu können.


Nö, das Problem mit den VHF hat er und sagt er, nicht ich. :g
Muss ich auch nicht beurteilen.
Ich sage nur: Eine gute VHF zu bauen ist aufwendiger als andere Ruten, die auch mit 08/15 Montage trotzdem gut halten.
Manche zahlen das Lehrgeld, tragen den Blutzoll und den erheblichen Ärger, und beissen sich da durch, lernen erheblich dazu. 
Andere werfen die Flinte ins Korn und sagen "Scheiss Blank". 
Was wie, mag jeder selber entscheiden #c, ich judiziere nicht, ist alles legitim. :g


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das wenn man eine VHF richtig aufbauen möchte,


Uli, wenn man eine VHF richtig stabil aufbauen will, muss man erstmal rauskriegen wie das geht, das steht aber nirgendswo und selbst Steve Harrison konnte auf explizite Anfrage dazu nur so #c sagen. Das Blankmaterial ist weit härter und damit spröder als viele andere. Da helfen eben die 08/15 Rutenbauanleitungen und der normale Standard *NICHT* weiter. 
Ich verweise nur mal auf mads Anfangsprobleme, wo jetzt nichts mehr von zu hören und alles wieder gut ist. #6

Und da sag ich einfach: Man sollte sich eine solche Rute von jemandem aufbauen lassen, der da mit Liebe und Herzblut dran entwickelt, getestet und gearbeitet hat, denn der weiß worauf es ankommt, die wesentlichen Kleinigkeiten.

Und jetzt Schluss damit, das entartet immer so leicht. :g


----------



## Slotti (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Muss ich auch nicht beurteilen.



tust du aber....


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> das steht aber nirgendswo und selbst Steve Harrison konnte auf explizite Anfrage dazu nur so #c sagen. Das Blankmaterial ist weit härter und damit spröder als viele andere.



Das finde ich sehr beruhigend. Prototyp halt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sag ich doch, Formel1-Prototyp , der aufgrund der Power auch die Crashchance hat.
Damit muss man umgehen *wollen*, oder es lieber bleiben lassen. 
Ist doch keiner gezwungen zu, gibt genug andere gute Blanks, mit denen sich professionell auch leichter und sicherer Geld verdienen läßt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ist doch keiner gezwungen zu, gibt genug andere gute Blanks, mit denen sich professionell auch leichter und sicherer Geld verdienen läßt.



Du wolltest sagen, dass es ja genügend *bessere* Blanks gibt, die unempfindlicher, vielseitiger und dabei gleichzeitig fast in diesen sehr engen VHF-Leistungsbereich hineinkommen.

Übrigens müßte man jetzt mal fragen, wer eigentlich die gebrochene "Blaue" die ich mal in der Hand hatte aufgebaut hat.

Sehr witzig war ja, dass das Ersatzspitzenteil aus England, dann nicht gepasst hat. Das ist schon peinlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Du wolltest sagen, dass es ja genügend *bessere* Blanks gibt, die unempfindlicher, vielseitiger und dabei gleichzeitig *fast* in diesen sehr engen VHF-Leistungsbereich hineinkommen.
> 
> Übrigens müßte man jetzt mal fragen, wer eigentlich die gebrochene "Blaue" die ich mal in der Hand hatte aufgebaut hat.
> 
> Sehr witzig war ja, dass das Ersatzspitzenteil aus England, dann nicht gepasst hat. Das ist schon peinlich.



Es geht eben um dieses "fast", was auch heißt nicht ganz. Besser ist immer eine Frage der zur Beurteilung relevanten Faktoren, und eine HE-Spinnrute muss nicht unbedingt zum Unkrautsensen oder als Brechstange taugen.

Das jemand Fehler macht, Federn läßt, sich da aber durchbeisst, das hatte ich gerade beschrieben. Was auch zeigt, das getreu dem "Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne" das eigentlich dazu gehört.

Das mit den E-Spitzen hat einen ganz andern Hintergrund, die Adaptionsnotwendigkeit wurde inzwischen hinlänglich ausdiskutiert. Das ist ja auch kein Nachteil, im Gegenteil: Rohblanks ohne endgültigen Zuschnitt ergeben wesentlich mehr Variationsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Außerdem hat Christian insofern ganz exakt recht: :m

Ohne den Nachweis |znaika: eines disziplinierten Charakters, einer stressfesten Gesinnung und eines erfahrenen Umgang mit empfindlichen Ruten würde ich jemandem auch ungerne eine VHF aufbauen und mitgeben #d, weil es erfahrungsgemäß eben oft schief geht. 

Etwa vergleichbar einen Fahranfänger in einen übermotorisierten Ralleye-Wagen oder dergleichen zu setzen, das wäre verantwortungslos.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch kein Nachteil, im Gegenteil: Rohblanks ohne endgültigen Zuschnitt ergeben wesentlich mehr Variationsmöglichkeiten.



Hast recht, für den Ingenieur, Designer und Werkstofftechniker ist das sicher ein spannendes Beschäftigungfeld.

Nur für den Angler ist das halt ein wenig blöd.


Vielleicht liegt es auch weniger an den Aufbauten, sondern auch ein bißchen daran, das es bei Kohlefaser Unterschiede zwischen statischer und dynamischer Bruchfestigkeit gibt. An dieser Stelle gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, das wirklich mal neutrale aussagekräftige normierte Tests hilfreich wären. Meiner Ansicht nach wäre das Aufgabe des Herstellers und zwar bevor er ein teures Produkt auf den Markt schmeißt. Feldstudien durch Kunden durchführen zu lassen ist ja mittlerweile Usus in der Industrie. Andererseits gibt es ja mittlerweile genügend Praxiserfahrungen, sodass keiner sagen kann, das er nicht hätte wissen können, das seine 300Euro+Rute mitten in der Saison den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegt es auch weniger an den Aufbauten, sondern auch ein bißchen daran, das es bei Kohlefaser Unterschiede zwischen statischer und dynamischer Bruchfestigkeit gibt. An dieser Stelle gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, das wirklich mal neutrale aussagekräftige normierte Tests hilfreich wären. Meiner Ansicht nach wäre das Aufgabe des Herstellers und zwar bevor er ein teures Produkt auf den Markt schmeißt.


Das sehe ich auch so! #6



> Feldstudien durch Kunden durchführen zu lassen ist ja mittlerweile Usus in der Industrie.


Und das ist im Sinne der bekannten "Green-Banana-Ware" einfach Mist.


----------



## drehteufel (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke, das jeder der hier Anwesenden weiß, wie er mit seinem Angelgerät umzugehen hat, wie er Fische zu drillen hat, wie er letztlich die Landung ohne das Auftreten zu spitzer Winkel zwischen Rute und Schnur bewerkstelligt usw. usw.
Von daher sollte doch die Bruchproblematik kein Thema mehr sein oder?


----------



## SebastianHH (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich das so alles lese, bin ich echt froh das ich mich für die SS3 endschieden habe. 
Das hört sich ja immer so an, als müsste man einen Harrison-VHF-Anfänger-Grundkurs belegen, bevor man sich die Rute anschafft.


----------



## drehteufel (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



SebastianHH schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so alles lese, bin ich echt froh das ich mich für die SS3 endschieden habe.
> Das hört sich ja immer so an, als müsste man einen Harrison-VHF-Anfänger-Grundkurs belegen, bevor man sich die Rute anschafft.


 
Vielleicht wird das auch nur so rübergebracht, weil die VHF-Fischer unter sich bleiben wollen...#h


----------



## DRU (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sf-c5 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Boardmitglieder,
> 
> ich möchte mir eine neue Spinnrute zum Gummifischangeln bauen lassen.
> Leider kenne ich keinen Rutenbauer oder besser gesagt hab noch keinen empfohlen bekommen bei dem Preis und Leistung stimmen. Und vorallem für welchen Blank soll ich mich entscheiden??
> ...





Hi sf-c5,

Die eierlegende Wohlmilchsau, die wirklich das von Dir beschriebene Einsatzgebiet abdecken soll, die gibt es nicht und wird es wohl auch nie geben!
Bei dem Blank scheiden sich auch die Geister, denn es gibt zum Glück verschiedene Vorlieben. Die beliebtestens Blank sind unter anderem SSIII, VHF und CTS-EST!
Am besten Du differenzierst Dein Haupteinsatzgebiet etwas differenzierter!


----------



## SebastianHH (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sf-c5 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Boardmitglieder,
> 
> ich möchte mir eine neue Spinnrute zum Gummifischangeln bauen lassen.
> Leider kenne ich keinen Rutenbauer oder besser gesagt hab noch keinen empfohlen bekommen bei dem Preis und Leistung stimmen. Und vorallem für welchen Blank soll ich mich entscheiden??
> ...


 
Erstmal gratuliere ich dir zu der Endscheidung, das du dir eine Rute bauen lassen willst. Du wirst es nicht bereuen.

Rutenbauer Christian Weckesser. CMW-Angeln.
Ist zwar nicht der günstigste. Haste aber immer beste Qualität, gute Garantie und Top Beratung.

Was möchtest du denn ausgeben?

Am besten denke ich wäre die neue SS3 von CMW.
Ich würde die wenn bis 95g WG nehmen. Die kleinere bis 60g ist für den Rhein denke ich zu schwach.
Die Rute hat aber auch einen stolzen Preis von mindstens 400,-. 


MfG


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

und dabei gleichzeitig fast in diesen sehr engen VHF-Leistungsbereich hineinkommen.

@Uli
fast ist ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff.
Meiner Meinung nach kommen nur die CMW Eigenmarke an bestimmte VHF Eigenschaften etwa ran.
Und auch da wird von Christian ja gekürzt und "modelliert" um die Blanks dahin zu bringen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Man sollte die Limitierung durch das Blankmaterial einfach nicht vergessen, auch nicht bei "Beratungen" und eben den Kaufentscheidungen. Das hat Höhen und Tiefen. #c
Um mal einen anderen "rauszukramen": Die SS3 sind sehr leichte Blanks, vor allem die ST, und darauf kein Klarlack oder vergleichbares, notwendigerweise sehr dünnwanding und ohne Schutz. Dafür ist das ST sehr leicht, die Kopflast minimal.
Da kann schon der "Beschuss" mit kleinen 7g Jigs reichen, die nach einem losgeruckten Hänger wie ein Dartpfeil zielgenau auf das Ruten-ST fliegen. Schutz ist bei der SS3 ganz sicher noch weniger als bei VHF mit ihrem Klarlack. 
Die schusssichere Weste der alten Sportex-Kev haben die aber alle nicht.

Die Fliegenpeitscher kennen den K.O. mit der Goldkopfnymphe schon länger.
Mit immer höher entwickelten und weiter ausgereizten Spinnblanks bekommen wir die Probleme genauso, HE-Blanks sind da alle irgendwo empfindlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Muss ja nicht gleich das andere Extrem "langsame Glaskeule" sein, gibt noch mehr Zwischenstufen. 
Wir schau'n vom HE-Standpunkt so gerne herunter auf die LE-Blanks. Bezüglich Robustheit und Gebrauchstüchtigkeit sind davon viele aber sehr weit, und das kann man auch nutzen. Eben Schicht-gemixte oder Aramid-gepanzerte z.B., die halten erheblich mehr aus als Leichtbaublanks. 
Das wäre eine Möglichkeit der Abhilfe. Die andere ist auch schlicht und einfach das stoische Ertragen solcher Unfälle, auch das geht.  Nur eben dann hinterher ("when shit happens") nicht meckern über "Sch...Blanks". Der Sage XP ist deswegen nicht per se schlecht, nur empfindlich. 

Das gleiche Thema hatten wir vor Kurzem bei den HE-Spinnrollen auch: 
Extremer Leichtbau und hoher Preis heißt gerade *nicht* auch noch "Hohe Robustheit".


----------



## SebastianHH (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut! Nur wird er mit einer Rute niemals diesen von ihm angegebenen Bereich optimal abdecken können.


 

Sicherlich nicht. Aber wie oft fischt man einen 40g Kopf?
Äusserst selten wohl. 2 Ruten wären da natürlich optimaler als eine für das ganze Köderspektrum.
Aber ich denke mit der SS3 kommt man dicht dran.
Und er will sich bestimmt nicht gleich 2 Ruten bauen lassen.#h


----------



## drehteufel (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gibt es eigentlich die real existierende Daseinsberechtigung für die 45er VHF? Habe des öfteren von der Kombination 30er und 75er VHF gelesen und von einigen Leuten, die damit praktisch das gesamte gängige GuFi-Spektrum abdecken.
Für welche Ködergrößen würdet ihr die 45er einsetzen?


----------



## Tisie (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Marco,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die real existierende Daseinsberechtigung für die 45er VHF?


bei dem was ich hier momentan wieder lese, frage ich mich, ob es generell eine real existierende Daseinsberechtigung für die VHF gibt |kopfkrat ... man muß ein Diplom-VHF-Rutenbauer sein, um die überhaupt aufbauen zu können und man muß ein Diplom-VHF-Angler sein, um damit fischen zu können. Na ich weiß ja nicht :g

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## ivo (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

|good:


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da kann schon der "Beschuss" mit kleinen 7g Jigs reichen, die nach einem losgeruckten Hänger wie ein Dartpfeil zielgenau auf das Ruten-ST fliegen.



Aus dem Alter das ich Hänger so löse bin ich raus. Vielleicht sollten wir nach der Schonzeit weiter diskutieren, dann hat der eine oder andere mit seinen Ruten auch mal geangelt.


----------



## drehteufel (8. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> 
> bei dem was ich hier momentan wieder lese, frage ich mich, ob es generell eine real existierende Daseinsberechtigung für die VHF gibt |kopfkrat ... man muß ein Diplom-VHF-Rutenbauer sein, um die überhaupt aufbauen zu können und man muß ein Diplom-VHF-Angler sein, um damit fischen zu können. Na ich weiß ja nicht :g
> ...



Ich glaube sowohl bei dem einen, als auch bei dem anderen, wird von einigen Leuten (vielleicht bewusst) maßlos übertrieben. Letztens hat mir ein Rutenbauer glaubhaft versichert, dass sogar ich mit einer VHF zurechtkäme. |rolleyes Das will schon was heißen. Selbst die vermehrte Zahl an Drillaussteigern soll wohl ins Reich der Fabeln gehören.
Und der Rutenbauer hat sicher keine VHF-Brille auf.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was ein Glück das ich übers Wochenende offline war, was hier wieder alles zu lesen ist...

Wir reden hier über HE-Blanks, oder?

Je spezialisierter ein Blank ist desto kleiner ist der potentiell perfekte Einsatzbereich. Universeller bedeutet immer Abstriche in den Grenzbereichen.

Bei dem von SF-C5 genannten Anforderungsprofil gibt es m.M. nach nur 2 Optionen: 

1. Universalrute die das alles abdeckt, dann aber zumindest den oberen und unteren Bereich eben nicht bestmöglich. Ist halt eher eine Kompromisslösung...

2. Eher 2 Ruten, die eben jeweils ein kleineres Einsatzgebiet haben, das aber entsprechend besser abdecken. 

Der Traugschluß, das eine Rute je mehr sie kostet umso mehr auch kann ist leider weit verbreitet. Die kann zwar mehr, aber eben leider nur in einem gewissen Bereich... Es wird hier immer so dargestellt als könnte die eine Rute nur dies, die andere nur das. Ist doch Blödsinn, prinzipiell kann jede Rute alles irgentwie, nur wie gut ist die Frage. Und wenn es um HE geht sucht man das letzte Bisschen mehr, oder? 

Ich habe garkeinen VHF-Führerschein, hoffentlich darf ich dennoch damit angeln? 

Weiss garnicht ob der Rutenbauer von dem ich die Rute habe einen VHF-Erbauer-Führerschein hat? 

Ich weiß bisher nur das ich mit den Ruten gut fischen und sogar Fische fangen kann, bisher keine Probleme. Allerdings würde das mit vielen anderen Ruten auch klappen, und mit denen wäre ich sicher auch sehr zufrieden. Nur das mir von der Blankcharakteristik her der VHF eben sehr gut gefällt... Wenn morgen jemand einen Blank bringt der mich noch mehr begeistert muss ich eben wechseln... Ich hatte ihn bisher nur noch nicht in der Hand, aber man gibt die Hoffnung ja nicht auf. Ist mir dann auch egal was da für ein Hersteller draufsteht. 

Man sollte wenn möglich eine Rute in der Preisklasse am besten mal vorher in die Hand nehmen, ein Blindkauf ist immer ein Risiko. Egal wie viel man hier oder woanders drüber hört oder liest, das eingene Gefühl ist das einzig entscheidende.


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Um mal einen anderen "rauszukramen": Die SS3 sind sehr leichte Blanks, vor allem die ST, und darauf kein Klarlack oder vergleichbares, notwendigerweise sehr dünnwanding und ohne Schutz. Dafür ist das ST sehr leicht, die Kopflast minimal.
> Da kann schon der "Beschuss" mit kleinen 7g Jigs reichen, die nach einem losgeruckten Hänger wie ein Dartpfeil zielgenau auf das Ruten-ST fliegen.



Das ist mir leider sogar schon öfter passiert, bisher allerdings ohne Folgen.

Bisher sind solche Fälle bei dem Blank auch nicht bekannt, jedenfalls mir nicht. Theorie ist ne feine Sache, Det...

kein Klarlack? Also bei mir ist der gesamte Blank definitiv klar glänzend lackiert...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da hat Det schon recht, wenn Du einen Blinker, Jig oder ähnliches gegen den Blank donnerst kann das zu Brüchern führen - meist nicht sofort, aber dann eben bei der nächsten hohen Belastung. Aber das geht jedem Blank so, und je dünnwandiger und weniger "Schutzmaterial" wie Lack etc. desto schneller. Deswegen haben da die ganzen sehr leichten und dünnwandigen Blanks tendentiell ein Problem - was aber nicht negativ im Sinne von schlecht verarbeitet ist, sondern einfach bauartbedingt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich die real existierende Daseinsberechtigung für die 45er VHF?



Die Frage ist echt geil! #6

Gibt es eigentlich die real existierende Daseinsberechtigung für die UL-Spinnrute 1-7g?

Gibt es eigentlich die real existierende Daseinsberechtigung für die Baitcasterrute 8 - 15g?

Gibt es eigentlich die real existierende Daseinsberechtigung für die Wallerspinne?

Eventuell je nach eingesetztem Köderbereich? :m


----------



## Tisie (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Stefan,



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Da hat Det schon recht, wenn Du einen Blinker, Jig oder ähnliches gegen den Blank donnerst kann das zu Brüchern führen - meist nicht sofort, aber dann eben bei der nächsten hohen Belastung. Aber das geht jedem Blank so, und je dünnwandiger und weniger "Schutzmaterial" wie Lack etc. desto schneller. Deswegen haben da die ganzen sehr leichten und dünnwandigen Blanks tendentiell ein Problem - was aber nicht negativ im Sinne von schlecht verarbeitet ist, sondern einfach bauartbedingt.


das ist richtig, ich habe auch schon eine Fliegenrute geknackt, nachdem ich zwei Würfe vorher 'ne größere Fliege mit Kugelkettenaugen gegen den Blank geknallt hatte. Es ist auch richtig, daß es Ruten gibt, die das besser wegstecken.

Aber die Beständigkeit eines Blanks gegen den "Beschuß" mit Bleiköpfen kann einfach nicht das ausschlaggebende Kriterium sein, denn für diese Art der Belastung ist eine Rute nunmal nicht gemacht (da kann man die Rute auch gleich als Türstopper verwenden).

Grundsätzlich sollte ein Blank doch so konstrutiert sein, daß er von einem Rutenbauer normal aufgebaut und vom Angler normal gefischt werden kann - einen normal umsichtigen Umgang mit dem Gerät vorausgesetzt. Wenn eine Blank-Serie trotzdem viele Brüche produziert, würde ich das nicht zwangsläufig auf angebliche Unfähigkeiten des Rutenbauers oder Anglers zurückführen (es sei denn er beschießt die Rute dauerhaft mit seinen Ködern )

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Aber die Beständigkeit eines Blanks gegen den "Beschuß" mit Bleiköpfen kann einfach nicht das ausschlaggebende Kriterium sein, denn für diese Art der Belastung ist eine Rute nunmal nicht gemacht (da kann man die Rute auch gleich als Türstopper verwenden).



Vollkommen richtig Mathias, so sehe ich das auch. #6

Deswegen wäre es ja auch interessant zu wissen wobei diese Ruten denn tatsächlich kaputt gegangen sind. Trotz vieler Versuche und obwohl ich selber oft nicht nett mit meinem Tackle umgehe habe ich es bisher nicht geschafft, eine Rute beim Angeln kaputt zu bekommen. Durch drauftreten, Autotüren und Blinkerschuss habe ich aber schon die eine oder andere Rute gesehen die mehr Teile hatte als auf dem Case angegeben...


----------



## Tisie (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Stefan,



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Deswegen wäre es ja auch interessant zu wissen wobei diese Ruten denn tatsächlich kaputt gegangen sind.


genau, das würde mich in dem Zusammenhang auch mal interessieren.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Trotz vieler Versuche und obwohl ich selber oft nicht nett mit meinem Tackle umgehe habe ich es bisher nicht geschafft, eine Rute beim Angeln kaputt zu bekommen.


Dann bist Du wahrscheinlich ein Naturtalent - auch ohne VHF-Diplom 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Dann bist Du wahrscheinlich ein Naturtalent - auch ohne VHF-Diplom



Natural Born VHF-User :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Knight Rider: ein Mann, eine Rute, ein Team :m



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## sf-c5 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Erstma Danke an alle die mir so rasch geantwortet haben:q


@DRU, 
ja da hast recht die Beschreibung war ein wenig breit gefechert.  90% der köpfe mit denen ich am Rhein Fische haben 20 - 25g. Nur bei extremen niedrig-Hochwasser benutze ich ein wenig leichtere- schwerere Köpfe.


Ich schwanke jetzt zwischen der Harrison VHF und der CTS-EST beide in 45/90g WG.

@ SebastianHH

danke für Die Gratulation Habe mir in den letzten Jahren 7 Ruten bauen lassen ( Karpfen/Waller ) und weis daher was man an selbstgebauten Ruten hat#6 Leider ist mein Rutenbauer verstorben, deshalb die Frage nach einem NachfolgerDie Rute soll nach meinen Wünschen gefertigt werden und mir gefallen, möchte mich deshalb Preislich nicht in einen Rahmen setzen. Qualität hat halt seinen Preis.

@angelspezi

hab mich oben schon ein wenig konkretisiert und das Einsatzgebiet genauer beschrieben.

@Drehteufel

Danke für die Infos#6

Gruß an alle:vik:
sf-c5


----------



## Slotti (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sf-c5 schrieb:


> 90% der köpfe mit denen ich am Rhein Fische haben 20 - 25g. Nur bei extremen niedrig-Hochwasser benutze ich ein wenig leichtere- schwerere Köpfe.
> 
> 
> Ich schwanke jetzt zwischen der Harrison VHF und der CTS-EST beide in 45/90g WG.



finde ich persönlich für die CTS 45-90 schon etwas viel, sieht aber nicht jeder so, solltest versuchen eine solche Rute vorher in die Finger zu kriegen.

Welche Rute hast du bisher gefischt?

Achso und übrigends die VHF 45/90 und die CTS EST spielen WG-mäßig keinesfalls in der selben Liga, da solltest du den CTS 60-120 hernehmen damit das halbwegs paßt.

#h


----------



## sf-c5 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ slotti

ich fische seit 2 Jahren die Bultlercreek von Daiwa 30/60g.
Das habe ich nicht gewusst das die vhf und cts vom WG
so weit auseinander liegen. Danke für die Info.
Bei uns hier in der Gegend Fischt keiner diese Ruten, hab also keinen Persönlichen Eindruck sammeln können
Bin deshalb auf Bilder und Infos aus dem Web angewiesen.#c

@angelspezi

90% Action shads/ 10cm


----------



## DRU (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sf-c5 schrieb:


> @ slotti
> 
> 
> 90% Action shads/ 10cm



Welch Actionshads, Kopyto oder Slotter.. oder...???


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sf-c5 schrieb:


> Bei uns hier in der Gegend Fischt keiner diese Ruten, hab also keinen Persönlichen Eindruck sammeln können



Wenn Du bereit bist ca. 1 Stunde Autofahrt auf Dich zu nehmen gibt es da spontan mehrere Leute die mir einfallen bei denen Du diese Ruten zum Teil testen könntest...

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nichts was den persönlichen Versuch ersetzt, nur damit kannst Du feststellen ob Dir diese Ruten liegen, die subjektiven Beschreibungen anderer sind eben einfach zu unterschiedlich...


----------



## Slotti (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nachdem der Blank jetzt eine ganze Weile in der Ecke stand habe ich die Rute endlich mal fertig gemacht und ein paar für mich neue Sachen daran ausprobiert (simpelste Kreuzwicklung, erste Rute mit kompletten Unterwicklungen)
Eigentlich bin ich in diesem Rutenbereich nun doppelt bestückt, war zwar etwas anders geplant aber egal   Eventuell werde ich mich von dem guten Stück auch wieder trennen, also falls jemand Interesse hat PN an mich 

Blank: Bartsch BSP 275H (Tusk Sea Spin 60-120gr.)
Ringe: Mudhole GNGV Mean Green 6+1 25-8
Rollenhalter: American Tackle CRSD Matrix Green
Endkappe: Pacbay Alu Gummi grün
Untergriff: Kork Tackle24 Surpreme 40cm inkl Endkappe
Vorgriff: Kork 10 cm






















#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schöner Aufbau - aber was anderes hatte ich bei Dir auch nicht erwartet! #6


----------



## biX (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Nachdem der Blank jetzt eine ganze Weile in der Ecke stand habe ich die Rute endlich mal fertig gemacht und ein paar für mich neue Sachen daran ausprobiert (simpelste Kreuzwicklung, erste Rute mit kompletten Unterwicklungen)
> Eigentlich bin ich in diesem Rutenbereich nun doppelt bestückt, war zwar etwas anders geplant aber egal   Eventuell werde ich mich von dem guten Stück auch wieder trennen, also falls jemand Interesse hat PN an mich
> 
> Blank: Bartsch BSP 275H (Tusk Sea Spin 60-120gr.)
> ...



Was wiegt das "gute Teil"? Ich tippe mal obere Regionen bei den Komponenten, oder?


----------



## Chrizzi (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was sowas wiegt ist doch recht egal, auf's Handling kommt es an.


----------



## Slotti (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Achso Gewicht habe ich vergessen.

Die Rute wiegt knapp unter 300gr. was aber nicht nur an den Komponenten sondern auch am Blank liegt. Ist halt eine H Spinrute mit echten 60-120gr WG , teilweise wird der Blank auch zum Welsspinfischen genommen. 
Sollte man nicht mit M oder MH Jigging Rütchen vergleichen


----------



## jd. (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

nochmals in eigener Sache, vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=200308777610

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## biX (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



jd. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nochmals in eigener Sache, vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse.
> 
> ...



Du warst doch mal so großer Fan von SS2. Hast Du was Besseres gefunden oder Geldsorgen? |supergri


----------



## biX (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Am Besten ist: "Die Rute hat keine Gebrauchsspuren nur einen kleinen *Lachschaden* (siehe Foto)."

Angeln ist eine ernste Angelegenheit. Das sollte man sich das Lachen besser verkneifen


----------



## jd. (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> Du warst doch mal so großer Fan von SS2. Hast Du was Besseres gefunden oder Geldsorgen? |supergri


 

Hallo,

ich besitze noch eine einfacher Aufgebaute SS II diese hat aber schon "einige" Gebrausspuren. 
Nun möchte ich noch die SS III und da man von Herrn W. nichts geschenkt bekommt....

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Tisie (11. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ein Traum in grün, sehr schöner und stimmiger Aufbau, Mark #6

Hast Du vielleicht noch ein Foto, auf dem man die Korkqualität besser erkennt?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## DRU (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kann mich Tisies Meinung nur anschliessen. Einfach super designed!   ///Tres chic///

Nur schade, dass ich hier noch keinen Waller an die Strippe bekommen habe und nicht an den Bodden fahre.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@JD

Hast Du die SS 3 den schon mal gefischt?

Ich würde vom Feeling her die SS 2 immer noch vorziehen.
Geschmackssache halt.


----------



## sf-c5 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Welch Actionshads, Kopyto oder Slotter.. oder...???


 @DRU 

Canelle, Salt Shaker, Kopyto

Gruß


----------



## sf-c5 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn Du bereit bist ca. 1 Stunde Autofahrt auf Dich zu nehmen gibt es da spontan mehrere Leute die mir einfallen bei denen Du diese Ruten zum Teil testen könntest...
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach gibt es nichts was den persönlichen Versuch ersetzt, nur damit kannst Du feststellen ob Dir diese Ruten liegen, die subjektiven Beschreibungen anderer sind eben einfach zu unterschiedlich...


 

@Schleien Stefan

Klar ne std. geht noch in Ordnung


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hast PN...


----------



## ivo (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@PUCK

Von der SpinSystem III hatte ich schon mal ein paar Bilder eingestellt. Musst du mal Suchen.#h


----------



## fluefiske (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja Slotti,haste wieder schön aufgebaut  #6.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

35 cm Kork + Abschlusskappe + 18ner Rollenhalter +10 cm Kork darüber ...

ist das zu lang für einen Griff ?  #c

Bin 190 cm groß ...


----------



## Slotti (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

öhmm Toni irgendwie verstehe ich dich nicht so ganz |kopfkrat, bei der letzten Rute hast du zb den kurzen Vorgriff-Knubbel und somit die Jigging-only Funktion "kritisiert" und hier ist der (Vor)griff nun zu lang?

Die Untergrifflänge ist mit 40cm inkl. Endkappe eigentlich nichts ungewöhnliches und nun kannst du wählen ob du am RH oder vorm RH greifst. Die Rute ist für große Köder oder als Schlepprute gedacht, verwechselt das bitte nicht mit den M Ruten , das ist eine ganz andere Welt.

Aber ich lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren, wie sollte der Griff bei einer solchen Rute denn aussehen?

Bitte um Vorschläge


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Slotti ...


vielleicht hast du mich irgendwie nun falsch verstanden #c

1. habe ich nie eine *Kritik* geäußert ... ich habe geschrieben, dass ich deine Rute schön finde und diese aber wegen des kurzen Vordergriffes wohl eher für eine reine Gufi-Rute halten würde ... war tendenziell eine Nachfrage, ob ich das richtig sehe und ohne Wertung !


2. Der Vordergriff ist mit 10 cm nicht zu lang, sondern ich fragte wohl aber etwas undeutlich bzw. sichtlich unverständlich ausgedrückt,  ob der Rutenaufbau hinsichtlich Gesamtlänge des Handteils so OK wäre  ...

3. Geht es nicht um eine Rute, die hier schon jemand hat, sondern eine Frage für eine Rute, die ich für mich haben möchte ...


----------



## Slotti (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Toni

kein Thema alles im Lack  ich hatte das Kritik auch extra in "" gesetzt , Kritik muß ja nicht immer ein böses Wort sein.

Die Grifflänge ist ein heiß diskutiertes Thema, ich bin da eigentlich recht flexibel und suche den besten Kompromiß für mich und den Blank/Rute ohne großartig oder nur mit wenig Zusatzgewicht arbeiten zu müssen.

Was dir besser liegt ist halt ganz individuell, du mußt wissen ob du lieber vorm RH oder am RH greifst, ob dich eine kopflastige Rute stört (sowas stört auch nicht jeden) und ob der Untergriff mit dem Ellbogen abschließen soll oder er auch ein paar Zentimeter überstehen kann.

Mit diesen Infos kann man dann was passendes zaubern 

|wavey:


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> bei der letzten Rute hast du zb den kurzen Vorgriff-Knubbel und somit die Jigging-only Funktion "kritisiert" und hier ist der (Vor)griff nun zu lang?



Wer hat das?

Wieso "Jigging-only"?

Braucht man beim Fischen mit Blinkern, Spinnern oder Wobblern einen Vordergriff? Wozu denn? |kopfkrat


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Rute: 270 cm
Rute: universeller (z.B. CTS ETS)
WG: um 70 gr
Ködergewicht: universell: 5er Mepps, Wobbler, bis 13 Gufi

Das mit dem "Greifen" ist klar: *am RH* meist zwischen Ring und Mittelfinger

habe bei Rutenbauer angerufen zur Beratung und der meite, die Tendenz geht zu kürzerem unteren Kork, also unter 30 cm, dafür Ausgleichsgewicht oder schwere Endkappe ...


PS:
alles im Lack  
"Kritik muß ja nicht immer ein böses Wort sein"
aber:
Vieles, was nachgefragt ist, hat nur im Entferntesten mit Kritik und auch nicht mit "Kritik" zu tun, sondern mit Interesse (bewußt ohne " " ) ... somit wesensfremd zumindest in dem konkreten Kontext 
und damit belassen ...


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> WG: um 70 gr



Das wäre dann wohl die 120iger EST, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Ranger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Toni,

bin 182cm und habe den Griff inkl. Abschlusskappe bei 34cm habe ne schwere Kappe von CMW. 

41cm war mir zu lang (hatte die UBS)

Grüße
Ranger


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das wäre dann wohl die 120iger EST, würde ich sagen.


 
Vom realen WG her: JA



Ranger schrieb:


> Hallo Toni,
> 
> bin 182cm und habe den Griff inkl. Abschlusskappe bei 34cm habe ne schwere Kappe von CMW.
> 
> ...


 
OK .. Danke ...
wie lange ist den der Kork für sich, also ohne Kappe?
Konkret wurde mir ja nun am Tel. gesagt, dass die schweren Kappen nochmals bis zu 3 cm lang sein können ...


----------



## Ranger (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Müsste ich heute Abend messen, auf der CMW Page steht leider auch nichts... Von Wem läßt Du denn bauen?


----------



## WickedWalleye (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Weiss ich auch nicht.

Aber mir ist es erstmal wichtiger das der Griff nicht stört. Wenn irgendwo geschrieben steht, daß ich bei meiner Größe nen 40cm Griff nehmen sollte dann juckt mich das nicht, weil das genau 5cm zu viel sind und ich mir die Rute dann in den Bauch rammen würde. Man kann so auch viel besser aus dem Handgelenk anzupfen. Mich stört ein zu langer Griff beim Uferfischen ungemein, das geht garnicht. Ich würde deshalb nicht zu Blanks greifen, die lange Griffaufbauten erfordern.


----------



## drehteufel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Das mit der Grifflänge im Bezug auf die Körpergröße müsst ihr mir mal erklären? |kopfkrat Verstehe den Sinn nicht so ganz ... #c



Soll wohl so zu verstehen sein, dass über die Körpergröße Rückschlüsse auf die Länge des Unterarms und damit auf die Länge des Griffs gezogen werden.#c


----------



## drehteufel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ...nur, ein Angler 170cm groß, dementsprechend kurzer Unterarm fischt dann ne Rute mit Minigriff oder wie?



Hmm, gut Frage, allerdings brauche ich mich zum Glück damit nicht zu beschäftigen, da ich 1,92m bin.#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hmm, gut Frage, allerdings brauche ich mich zum Glück damit nicht zu beschäftigen, da ich 1,92m bin.#h


 
Grifflänge ?  |rolleyes


----------



## DRU (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das mit der Grifflänge ist mal wieder so eine subjektive Sache. Mich stört es absolut nicht, wenn der Griff etwas länger als mein Unterarm ist. Beim Werfen finde ich das sogar sehr angenehm. Andererseits ist das auch wieder ein bissdchen ne Gewöhnungssache, wenn ich "WWs" Stecken etwas länger in der Hand hatte, dann stört mich der etwas kürzere Griff widerum überhaupt nicht.. 
Toni ich kann Dir nur empfehlen, dass Du bei Deinen jetzigen Ruten mal schaust, wie lang der Griff so ist, und was Dir beim Werfen und Führen der Köder wichtig ist oder nervt etc.....


----------



## Slotti (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hast Du vielleicht noch ein Foto, auf dem man die Korkqualität besser erkennt?



Habe die Rute gerade nicht hier, der Kork auf dem Foto ist von der gleichen Qualität, habe ich gemeisam gekauft. 40cm für €21,- kann man nicht meckern denke ich


----------



## DRU (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Toni

je mach nach den Gewichten der Jigs und Wobbler würde ich zur 45-90  CTS tendieren! Mit 4" Kopytos und 14er Jig liegt man im Idealbereich und nach meinem Geschmack geht da noch einiges mehr, aber da hat jeder so seine Vorlieben.


----------



## Tisie (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Mark,



Slotti schrieb:


> Habe die Rute gerade nicht hier, der Kork auf dem Foto ist von der gleichen Qualität, habe ich gemeisam gekauft. 40cm für €21,- kann man nicht meckern denke ich


vielen Dank für das Foto! Sieht doch gut aus der Kork #6 ... müßte bei CMW der Qualität super entsprechen oder sogar super plus?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## jd. (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @JD
> 
> Hast Du die SS 3 den schon mal gefischt?
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Pikepauli,

Nein ich habe noch keine SSIII in den Händen gehalten. Du?

Ist die SSIII nicht mit der SSII vergleichbar, ich will gufis zw. 8-10cm mit max. 20-25gr. Köpfen fischen.

Ich denke von der Papierform ist die SSIII perfekt. Mal sehen ob ich die Tage zu Herrn W. komme (das sind auch 200Km).

Hast Du die Rute?

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## drehteufel (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wicked Walleye fischt die.


----------



## Pikepauly (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@JD
Wicked Walley fischt die leichtere Version der SS 3.
Wir waren mit einigen Leuten aus einem anderen Forum, letztes Jahr bei CMW eingeladen und haben einen ganzen Tag lang dort sämtliche Blanks und Ruten inspiziert.

Die SS 2 hat mir sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Khaane (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Frage passt zwar nicht ganz hier rein, aber besser als nen eigenen Thread aufzumachen. |rolleyes

Habe noch aus "alten Zeiten" ne Balzer Selection Gold 2,7m mit 50gr. WG - Verglichen mit ner Speedmaster 2,7m H ist das nen ziemlicher Wabbelstock.

Hat die Rute evtl. ein prädestiniertes Einsatzgebiet außer fürs Posenfischen?

Hat folgende Eigenschaften:

Schnelligkeit: eher ne Krücke
Power: mittelmäßig
Aktion: semi-parabolisch bis parabolisch

Gewicht: ca. 200-220 gramm nicht koplastig

--------------------------------------------------
Die Rute ist als Spinnrute ausgezeichnet, fürs Gufieren, Twistern etc. eignet die sich nicht. Fürs Fischen mit Spinnern und Blinkern macht auch keine Laune 

Ist die Rute eher für Wobbler etc. gedacht oder ist das Teil wie ich denke einfach nur "Schrott". |kopfkrat


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Genauso Schrott wie die Infinity Q 

Tomatenpflanzstock?


----------



## Tisie (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Khaane schrieb:


> Hat die Rute evtl. ein prädestiniertes Einsatzgebiet außer fürs Posenfischen?


Für's Posenangeln wären mir 2,70m zu kurz, aber zum Grundangeln sicher prima geeignet?!

Ich verstehe die Frage nicht so recht und der Thread paßt auch nicht so wirklich |kopfkrat

Wenn Dir die Rute gefällt: verwende sie, wenn nicht: die Bohnen und Tomaten im Garten freuen sich bestimmt über die tolle Kletterstange  ... oder verschenke die Rute an Jungangler/Einsteiger #h

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Zeltstange?





Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> Tomatenpflanzstock?





Tisie schrieb:


> die Bohnen und Tomaten im Garten freuen sich bestimmt über die tolle Kletterstange



Cool, drei Doofe - ein Gedanke :m

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## DRU (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Cool, drei Doofe - ein Gedanke :m




|rolleyes


----------



## Slotti (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @JD
> Wicked Walley fischt die leichtere Version der SS 3.
> Wir waren mit einigen Leuten aus einem anderen Forum, letztes Jahr bei CMW eingeladen und haben einen ganzen Tag lang dort sämtliche Blanks und Ruten inspiziert.
> 
> Die SS 2 hat mir sehr gut gefallen.



da schließe ich mich an, zum gufieren hat mir der SSII besser gefallen als die SSIII, ich kenne aber auch nur den nackten Blank.


----------



## Hooked (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

...um die Frage eines Boardies nochmal hoch zu holen:
Hat jemand von euch schonmal die neue U.B.-Baitjigger gefischt bzw. wenigstens geschwungen?
Der Blank soll wohl um den gleichen Mandrill gewickelt worden sein, wie der einer SS.
II oder III. Meine aber es war die SSII. Ob andere Kohlefaser verwendet wurde, weiß ich nicht...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dazu gibt es in einem anderen Forum Infos von Leuten die es wissen sollten...

Danach sind es unterschiedliche Fasern!


----------



## Hooked (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Aha, danke! 
Würdest Du mir noch sagen wo? Also welches Forum?
Gerne auch per PN. 
Das ganze wurde mir nur erzählt. Aber aus ziemlich sicherer Quelle.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hast PN...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bei Harrison werden die Spinnruten auch fast alle über den gleichen Kern gewickelt. Haben die nur einen? 
Daher kann man fast alle Ruten miteinander kombinieren und sich so neue Aktionen und Rutentypen zusammenstellen. Das kann interessante neue Rutentypen ergeben oder auch Schrott.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



jd. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich besitze noch eine einfacher Aufgebaute SS II diese hat aber schon "einige" Gebrausspuren.
> Nun möchte ich noch die SS III und da man von Herrn W. nichts geschenkt bekommt....
> ...





Hi,

stell doch mal bitte ein Bild rein, wo die Bereiche der Beschriftung beider SS II auf einem Foto zu sehen sind. Es ist für mich kaum vorstellbar, dass sich jemand gleich zwei so hochwertige Ruten kauft. Benutzt du sie auch zum Ansitzangeln?

Danke.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ringe: Mudhole GNGV Mean Green 6+1 25-8
> Rollenhalter: American Tackle CRSD Matrix Green
> Endkappe: Pacbay Alu Gummi grün




Das ist mal ganz was anderes.
Sonst kennt man doch nur die Kombination blauer Blank, blaue Ringe und blauer Big Game Rollenhalter. Die Ringe haben dann aber auch nur blaue Einlagen.
Hier ist alles grün, sogar die Ringfüße.
Der Aufbau ist ja wieder mal sehr gelungen. #6


----------



## Hooked (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Mr. Sprock
Hast ja Recht! Habs geändert. #6 
Sollte man echt nicht verwechseln die Worte.


----------



## berpau (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

SO nachdem ich mich seit 3 Monaten durch endlose [mega wertvolle] Beiträge hier gekämpft habe stand meine Entscheidung schnell fest. Ich baue mir eine Rute selber auf !!!  NUR WELCHE ???  Diese Frage kostete mich erneute 4 Wochen hier und in anderen Foren. So dann ersteinmal Vorrichtungen gebaut einen Diskokugelmotor bestellt und nach einigen nachdenklichen Nächten einen SS II Rohling und Komponenten bestellt. Ich hätte NIE erwartet, das das Bauen I. gar nicht sooo schwer ist und das II. das Ergebnis eine sofortige nicht bekannte Bindung zum Ergebnis schaft. Die fertige Rute hat natürlich hier und da Schönheitsfehler [ist ja die erste aber 100% nicht die Letzte] ist aber vom Ergebnis der Hit.  AN dieser Stelle einfach ein RIESIGES DANKE an Alle hier.


----------



## Slotti (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ berpau

wo sind die Fotos ?  

wünsche dir viel Spass damit und Vorsicht Rutenbau hat echtes Suchtpotential


----------



## berpau (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@slotti  zu spät Virus ist im Blut und eine VHF  in Planung  

Oder andersherum hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass die individuelle Anpassung soooviel ausmacht.  Also Balance Griff ....... die SSII  [2,60]  liegt so extrem gut und lässt sich ganz anders werfen [leider nur Sportplatz ]


----------



## Slotti (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da hier bereits das ein oder andere mal danach gefragt wurde:


www.rutenbau-hellbrueck.de


ist jetzt Online, zwar noch lange nicht komplett aber doch sehr nett anzuschauen, ich finde die Gewichtsangaben bei Rollenhaltern und Endkappen sind eine sehr gute Idee !

#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Allerdings, das ist eine Super Sache und für jeden der baut eine sehr gute Info, die leider in den anderen Onlineshops so oft nicht zu sehen ist. Bin mal gespannt was noch alles in den Shop kommt, ist ja noch im Aufbau. Aber einige schöne Sachen sind schon dabei!


----------



## ivo (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für den Link Slotti.#6


----------



## bachforelle (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hallo, hab da jetzt ne harrison vt spin ersteigert,steht zwar harrison spin drauf, aber die farbe des blanks, dunkelrot und durchsichtig, macht mich stutzig.
hab aber schonmal ne harrison primeur in der farbe gesehen, glaub ich zumindest...
was sagt ihr dazu???
mfg bachforelle


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Muss auch nicht gleich in alle möglichen Thread gepostet werden. |rolleyes

Mach doch mal eine möglichst gutes Foto, wo man in die Blankfarbe hineinschauen kann. So ein paar verschiedene Modelle gab es schon und die Farbe ist ja variabel bestellbar.


----------



## bachforelle (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

okay hab 2 bilder
weiß nur nicht wie ich sie hier rein bekomm.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bildertechnik hier nachzulesen (oben unter Wichtig) -> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=44


----------



## bachforelle (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hab es versucht aber da ich kaum englisch kann krieg ich es nicht hin.ist außerdem über 5 ecken und userunfreundlich.WARUM kann ich hier nicht einfach mal ein pic hochladen???????


----------



## bachforelle (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



 


also geht doch....


----------



## Slotti (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Farbe ist ganz normal von daher kann man da nur schwer was dazu sagen.


----------



## bachforelle (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

normal für harrison???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Normal für Harrison VT.


----------



## Ranger (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Klasse Optik! Top!

PS: Will auch Kork Knobsis...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Passt super zusammen Patrick!


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jo sehr edel.
Dieses blau mit ner netten Zierwicklung und die blaue Rolle dazu hat was.


----------



## DRU (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Blau mit Gold, tres chic, dazu der Knobsi.......besser gehts nicht als geknobst!

Ganz im Enrst kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen....
Mal eine etwas andere sehr schöne und edle Komposition#6


----------



## drehteufel (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Passt der Kork-Knobsi eigentlich auch auf eine 3000er Certate?


----------



## Slotti (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Patrick,

eine farblich super abgestimmte Kombo !!! gefällt mir sehr gut!!


----------



## weihanda (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist zwar etwas neben dem Thema aber hat sich schon jemand von Lukas Friedl ( Friedl-Rods.at ) eine Rute bauen lassen. Hab gesehen, daß er in meiner Nähe wohnt und wollt mal nachfragen ob ihn hier jemand kennt?! Die Webseite und der Shop schauen ja nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## DRU (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



weihanda schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas neben dem Thema ....




Warum???


----------



## weihanda (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dachte es gehört eher zum Rutenbau!


----------



## weihanda (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja ja, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil |rolleyes


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

bleibt doch mal locker, ist doch kein beinbruch


MfG


----------



## weihanda (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das galt doch mir selbst Shimanomann.


----------



## SchaLL&RauCH (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

kopf hoch


----------



## weihanda (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Na klar. Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine schöne gute Rute zum Hechtfischen dieses Jahr! 

Kennt keiner den Lukas Friedl?!#c

Sonst fahr ich einfach mal auf gut Glück vorbei und kuck mir das mal an!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn Du direkt immer hinfahren kannst, wo ist das Problem? Bei Zahlung nach Fertigstellung kann auch nichts passieren, Du fährst zur Rutenabnahme wieder hin, bekommst das was Du willst oder es muss was geändert werden, Du zahlst was Du bekommst.

Und ganz wichtig: Berichtest hier nach Abschluss des Projektes mit schönen Fotos und einem Resumee! :m


----------



## weihanda (3. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich war gestern in Reutte und war ganz schön baff. Ein super netter Laden mit einer sehr gute Auswahl an Kustköder und Angelgrät. 

Naja es ging ja um eine gute Spinnrute. Ich hab mir einige Blanks und schon fertig aufgebaute Ruten  zusammen mit ihm angeschaut und bin dann auf einen 270cm CTS Blank mit 5-30g WG gestoßen der mir sehr gut zum Seeforellenfischen gefallen würde. Hab mich letztlich auch für diesen Blank entschieden. In ca. 4 Wochen ist er auch fertig. 

Ich durfte auch einen kleinen Blick in seine Werksatt machen und war auch sehr begeistert. Super sauber und wirklich alles nur vom feinsten. Also vom ersten Eindruck kann ich wirklich nur gutes sagen. Absolut Professionell und super freundlich.

Hab mich auch gleich für ein Zupfrute der Friedl Edition ineressiert. Werd sie mir warscheinich beim nächsten Besuch mitnehmen. 

Wenn dann alles fertig ist gibts auch die Bilder. Ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt auf das Ergebnis.


----------



## Slotti (3. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@weihanda

wenn sie fertig ist wollen wir Fotos sehen |bigeyes


Für alle interessierten die CTS EST 30-60 und 30-75 (alt 45-90) gibt es jetzt auch in Tannengrün : http://www.rutenbau-hellbrueck.de/s...--30-75-gr--Wfg----Blank-in-Tannengr-n--.html

@ Angeldet die sollte doch deinen Geschmack treffen oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Viel schöner als die schwarz-graue Einheitsware! :m

Grüne Ruten fangen besser. :vik:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Grüne Ruten fangen besser. :vik:



Aber nur wenn man dran glaubt und sie vor allem mit rotern Rollen kombiniert. Die Fische stehen auf den Weihnachtsbaum-Look... |muahah:


----------



## Ollek (4. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Viel schöner als die schwarz-graue Einheitsware! :m
> 
> Grüne Ruten fangen besser. :vik:



Ist doch mein Reden, das schwarz graue geht mir auch langsam aufn Nerv deshalb ja mein "Blaues Wunder"


Hab übrigense bei Bartsch schonmal angefragt, wenn dann solls ja perfekt werden.|rolleyes


----------



## packard (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



weihanda schrieb:


> Na klar. Jetzt fehlt nur noch eine schöne gute Rute zum Hechtfischen dieses Jahr!
> 
> Kennt keiner den Lukas Friedl?!#c
> 
> Sonst fahr ich einfach mal auf gut Glück vorbei und kuck mir das mal an!



Hallo Weihanda,

normal bin ich eigentlich hier im Forum nur lesend am wege, aber hier muss ich einfach mal posten...

Vor fast zwei  Jahren stand ich vor dem gleichen Problem wie du. Ich wollte mir eine wirklch gute und vor allem Praxisnahe Rute bauen lassen. Mein Budget war letztes Jahr durch einen Autokauf auch schon etwas Knapp, aber was tut man nicht für sein Hobby...

Nach langer recherche, bin ich, eigentlich viel mehr durch die sensationellen Fänge in einem Angelurlaub auf den eben von dir genannten Lukas Friedl (friedl-rods) gestoßesn.

Ich kann nur positives über ihn berichten. Der junge Kerl (schätze mal er hat gerade mal 25 lenze auf dem Buckel) hat ein irrsinniges Anglerisches wissen, und fängt für meine Verhältnisse mehr als gut. 

Nach einem sehr interessantem Gespräch habtte ich mich entschlossen bei Ihm eine Rute aufbauen zu lassen. Bei meiner Erstlingsrute handelte es sich um eine TUSK Sea Spin, für die schwere Hechtfischerei. 

Nach 2 Monaten hatte ich die Rute dann auch zuhause, und war begeistert, eine wirklich sauber verarbeitete Rute zu einem fairen Preis - was will man mehr.

Dies kann ich von einem anderen Rutenbauer hier aus dem Forum leider nicht behaupten... da warte ich schon seit 3 Jahren auf einen blauen Wunderstecken...

Jetzt, wo das Geld bei mir wieder etwas lockerer sitzt, überlege ich über die Anschaffung einer Harrison VHF 275 cm und 75g Wurfgewicht. Was haltet ihr von dieser Rute zum Jiggen mit 16er Kopytos auf Hecht?

Petri


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Meinst Du Kopytos in 5"? Die gehen für mein Empfinden noch gut!

Die 6" halte ich im See für OK, im Strom mit entsprechendem Kopf >15g finde ich die Rute damit nicht mehr optimal.

Natürlich nur was das schnelle beschleunigen der Köder über die Spitze angeht, Drillen ist nicht das Problem wenn es "nur" um Hechte geht.


----------



## ohneLizenz (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

habe mir nun bei verschiedenen rutenaufbauern den blank cts est - 75 gr angesehen und jeder gibt einen anderen blank-durchmesser an |bigeyes ...  #c ...


----------



## packard (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Meinst Du Kopytos in 5"? Die gehen für mein Empfinden noch gut!
> 
> Die 6" halte ich im See für OK, im Strom mit entsprechendem Kopf >15g finde ich die Rute damit nicht mehr optimal.
> 
> Natürlich nur was das schnelle beschleunigen der Köder über die Spitze angeht, Drillen ist nicht das Problem wenn es "nur" um Hechte geht.



Hallo!

Das klingt ja ganz gut, da ich die Rute zu 90 % nur im Stillwasser einsetze, müsste die Rute genau das sein, was ich brauche.

Was natürlich noch ein besonderes plus ist "mein" Rutenbauer hat die wohl gerade in Aktion. Zumindest kann wenn man seinem Webshop glauben kann.

Oder was sagt ihr - 260 Euronen ist doch ein Top-Preis oder?


----------



## DRU (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

260 Taler, hängt ganz von der Wertigkeit der verbauten Komponenten und seinem Können ab.


----------



## Denni_Lo (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Wer ist das denn? Vielleicht kaufst du am Ende garkeine VHF



Mach den Jung nicht jeck  er ist schon hibbelig genug wie man liest


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch, Uli! :m



> Sie ist da! Vermutlich ist sie einer der ersten, wenn nicht die erste Rute ihrer Art, die in Deutschland aufgebaut worden ist und gefischt wird.


Da hast du aber gerade nochmal die Kurve gekriegt, mein Bester, ich weiß nämlich jetzt schon wer die Nummer 2 bekommt. :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Supersache mit dem schnellen Vorantreiben einer solchen Wunschrute! #6
Jetzt sind wir alle sehr gespannt auf die Praxis! :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hört sich toll an, freue mich schon auf Bilder!

Viel Spaß damit, bei Jörgs Ruten sollte der aber vorprogrammiert sien!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute und danke für den Vorbericht!
Das hört sich ja fast so an, als ob du dich neu verliebt hättest.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja fast so an, als ob du dich neu verliebt hättest.


Und das ganz theoretisch , ohne die Praxis am Wasser bisher! #y

Die möge aber richtig gut nachfolgen, ich drück den Daumen für ein gut Stück mehr als "nur" End70er. #6


----------



## Blink* (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schön geschrieben, konnte man sich alles Bildlich vorstellen :q#6

Dieses Text klingt allerdings so, als ob er aus der Feder eines Endorphin vollgepumpter Frischverliebten mit Dauergrinser und Herzrasen entwichen wäre. 

Schön das es anderen auch so ergeht |rolleyes#h

Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## Student (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi!

Hat hier eigentlich jemand Erfahrung mit Blanks aus Japan?

Würde mich interessieren, welche Hersteller verwendet werden...

Mfg

Student


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> habe mir nun bei verschiedenen rutenaufbauern den blank cts est - 75 gr angesehen und jeder gibt einen anderen blank-durchmesser an |bigeyes ... #c ...


 
Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen .

Habe mit 2 Rutenbauern telefoniert und jeder bestreitet den vom anderen angegebenen Durchmesser. 
In der Tat erstaunlich.


----------



## Slotti (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kann dazu sagen das ich bisher 3 versch. EST 30-75 gebaut habe und auf alle paßte der Spitzenring mit der 2,2mm Tube.

Ich habe hier einen frischen Blank der 30-75 stehen der hat folgende Abmessungen : Spitze : 2,18mm
Handteilende: 11,4mm

geringe schwankungen sind normal ich kann dazu eigentlich sagen das speziell die CTS in ihren Durchmessern sehr wenig toleranzen drin haben, das ist bei anderen Anbietern wesentlich schlimmer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wir werden das bei CTS jetzt Argusaugenkritisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  beobachten!


----------



## weihanda (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> 260 Taler, hängt ganz von der Wertigkeit der verbauten Komponenten und seinem Können ab.




Ich kann wirklich sagen, daß er sehr gute Komponenten benutzt und auch super sauber arbeitet. Ich konnte mich selber davon überzeugen. Mich hat er auf jeden Fall überzeugt.


----------



## flasha (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Darf ich mal fragen was so ne Rute kostet (ohne jetzt angemeckert zu werden)?  WG bis 80g 2,7m


----------



## Slotti (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@weihanda

nur mal so als Anmerkung,

bei dem Standard Aufbau ist "nur" ein Fuji DPS verbaut und kein DPS-Deluxe außerdem steht da nur etwas von hochwertiger SIC Beringung, das heißt da sind wohl keine Fuji SIC verbaut (die wären sicher extra erwähnt) , was den Preis dann wieder etwas relativiert....

Ich will die Arbeiten auf keinen Fall schlechtmachen sondern lediglich darauf hinweisen was mir aufgefallen ist und ich erwähnenswert finde.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

50-open end

lg Flo


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



weihanda schrieb:


> ...sehr gute Komponenten benutzt und auch super sauber arbeitet. Ich konnte mich selber davon überzeugen.



Das hört sich so an wie "verkaufe gutes Auto von guter Marke aus guter Baureihe".




packard schrieb:


> Was natürlich noch ein besonderes plus ist "mein" Rutenbauer hat die wohl gerade in Aktion. Zumindest kann wenn man seinem Webshop glauben kann.
> 
> Oder was sagt ihr - 260 Euronen ist doch ein Top-Preis oder?




Dann lag ich doch mit meiner Aussage von 260 Euro von vor wenigen Wochen nicht so sehr daneben. 20-30 Euro kommen dann noch für Fuji Sic dazu, wenn die nicht verbaut sind.

Natürlich hat man dann noch keinen Flor Kork, keine Titan oder TiNi Ringe, keine Schmuckwicklung, keine Kreuzwicklung, keine Diamantwicklung, kein ...


----------



## Mr. Sprock (5. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt. Ich sehe, dass schon vorher geprüft und für gut befunden wurde. Habe es gelöscht. Kein Lakai, sondern ein Schläfer.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wir werden das bei CTS jetzt Argusaugenkritisch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ach weißte Det ...

jetzt habe ich Aussagen von 11,4 bis 13,5 ... für so große Abweichungen braucht man keine Argusaugen |rolleyes


----------



## Slotti (6. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

das ist aber totaler Käse!!!

den Blank mit 13,5mm will ich aber mal sehen, entweder ist das jemand zu xxxx zum messen oder man hat den falschen Blank genommen.

Die Abweichungen der CTS sind im hundertstel Bereich außerdem können die Blanks auch in der länge immer um 1-2 cm varieren was die Abweichungen erklärt.

Diese Toleranzen hast du bei JEDEM Blank und Charge bei Stangenruten merkts nur keine Sau....


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> das ist aber totaler Käse!!!
> 
> den Blank mit 13,5mm will ich aber mal sehen, entweder ist das jemand zu xxxx zum messen oder man hat den falschen Blank genommen.
> 
> ...


 
zu diesem Käse schick ich dir eine PN !!! Vll. erklärt sich da was dann ...


----------



## Tisie (6. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Uli,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Schätzchen und danke für den tollen Auspack- und Befummel-Bericht #6 ... da fiebert man richtig mit.

Ich wünsch Euch beiden für's Wochenende viel Spaß an der Küste und natürlich 'ne kampfstarke Einweihungstrutte #h

Und dann wollen wir gefälligst ein paar Fotos hier sehen und mitsabbern!!!

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Bis Du eher der Wurstfingertyp oder der mit den schlanken Klavierfingern? Nur damit ich den Blankdurchmesser einordnen kann


----------



## Slotti (6. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Tisie,

ich will mal petzen habe einen solchen Blank gerade zum Aufbau zuhause stehen, die Rute hat überm WC noch einen Durchmesser von 9,5mm 


Haste schon die 2,40er begrabbelt? da scheint ja einige mitgekommen zu sein, bestimmt interessante Teile dabei wie zb der 30-60 in 8 Fuß 

|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> die Rute hat überm WC noch einen Durchmesser von 9,5mm



Krasse Sache!

Ich wollte ja eigentlich die Rainshadow als Rapfenpeitsche, ich warte wohl besser mal Ulis ertse Praxistests ab, eventuell ist die CTS ja das passende für mich... :l


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> ich will mal petzen habe einen solchen Blank gerade zum Aufbau zuhause stehen, die Rute hat überm WC noch einen Durchmesser von 9,5mm


Meine neue Forelli hat da (überm kurzen Griff) nur 8,2mm , gerad gemessen! :m
Wer bietet weniger? :q


----------



## Tisie (6. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Mark,



Slotti schrieb:


> ich will mal petzen habe einen solchen Blank gerade zum Aufbau zuhause stehen, die Rute hat überm WC noch einen Durchmesser von 9,5mm


das ist wirklich wenig |bigeyes ... bestimmt sehr schick |rolleyes



Slotti schrieb:


> Haste schon die 2,40er begrabbelt? da scheint ja einige mitgekommen zu sein, bestimmt interessante Teile dabei wie zb der 30-60 in 8 Fuß


Begrabbelt noch nicht (bez. Rutenbau-Händlern ist Berlin Entwicklungsland), aber genau dieses Modell habe ich fest im Visier  ... ich grübel noch etwas über der Auswahl der Komponenten |kopfkrat

@Detlef:



AngelDet schrieb:


> Meine neue Forelli hat da (überm kurzen Griff) nur 8,2mm , gerad gemessen! :m
> Wer bietet weniger? :q


Das unterbiete ich locker! Ich muß nur zu Hause mal meine Fliegenruten vermessen :vik: ... aber Äpfel mit Birnen kann ja jeder vergleichen, also rück die Blankdaten raus! 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sind nicht Äpfel und Birnen, sondern Braeburn mit Golden Delicious! :m
So einfach mach ich Dir das aber nicht, dass ich gleich alles verrate!


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (8. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

P&M Specialist Trout: 7mm


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Flo, ne richtige Forellenrute von über 9ft, nicht ein Zahnstocher.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Omas Stopfnadel 1,8mm.


----------



## Tisie (8. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Sind nicht Äpfel und Birnen, sondern Braeburn mit Golden Delicious! :m


ich habe auch mal 'ne Spinnrute aus 'nem Fliegenrutenblank gebaut 



AngelDet schrieb:


> So einfach mach ich Dir das aber nicht, dass ich gleich alles verrate!


Dann eben nicht #c

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Später. Sonst ist ja die ganze Spannung wech.


----------



## ohneLizenz (9. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wir werden das bei CTS jetzt Argusaugenkritisch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
wohl etwas arrogant der herr "sezialist" |kopfkrat


----------



## Slotti (9. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Detlef meint sicher nen Pacbay Fliegenrutenblank... der wäre aber mit der EST nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Tisie (9. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Detlef,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Später. Sonst ist ja die ganze Spannung wech.


kein Problem, mach mal #h



Slotti schrieb:


> Detlef meint sicher nen Pacbay Fliegenrutenblank... der wäre aber mit der EST nicht vergleichbar.


Der ist wohl mit keiner Spinnrute vergleichbar  ... Fliegenrutenblanks haben eine ganz andere Charakteristik, die sind einfach nicht für die kurze, schnelle Beschleunigung kompakter Gewichte gemacht und das merkt man recht deutlich. Wobei es da natürlich auch die untschiedlichsten Aktionen gibt. Früher haben die Holländer Fliegenuten mit durchgängiger Aktion zum KöFi-Angeln mit sehr dünner Schnur vom Boot auf Zander genommen. Diesen Blank könnte ich mir z.B. sehr gut als Posenrute zum Karpfenangeln vorstellen. Ich habe die Rute und die ist sensibel in der Spitze mit progressiver Aktion und richtig kräftig untenrum, dabei schön schlank und dank der soliden Wandstärke auch robust. Ein weites Feld ... |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ein weites Feld, du sagst es. Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, wer sich noch mit Blicken-über-den-Gartenzaun, oder sollte man sagen den "Großen-Graben" (Asterix) beschäftigt hat.


----------



## Tisie (9. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Detlef,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Immerhin weiß ich jetzt, wer sich noch mit Blicken-über-den-Gartenzaun, oder sollte man sagen den "Großen-Graben" (Asterix) beschäftigt hat.


bei meinen Ruten ist die Aufteilung Spinn- und Fliegenruten recht ausgewogen, da bleibt es nicht aus, daß man mal vergleichend über den Tellerand bzw. "ins andere Lager" schaut  ... mir war mal 'ne 5/6er Fliegenrute direkt über dem Griff gebrochen und ich habe dann 'ne Spinnrute draus gemacht. War aber nix, viel zu weich, dafür als Barschzuppelrute mit Natürköder top.

Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, daß ein Fliegenrutenblank umso geeigneter für eine Spinnrute ist, je mehr dieser gekürzt wird. Die jeweils oberen beiden Teile meiner 7/8er und 8/9er Fliegenruten in 9'3" wären sicher ganz passable Spinnrütchen. So vom ersten Eindruck paßt das schon, schön spritzig und gefühlvoll mit toller Aktion. In der kompletten Länge aber eher ungeeignet und als Spinnruten-Blank-Quelle auch etwas teuer 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## fluefiske (9. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo !
Ich habe schon vor einigen Jahren 3 Fliegenrutenblanks von Pac Bay in #9 und 9' als Spinnruten aufgebaut.Den gleichen Blank habe ich als Fliegenrute auf Pollack,Köhler und auch Lachs in Norwegen,und in heimischen Gewässern auf Hecht im Einsatz.Mir dieser werfe ich Schnüre mit Keulengewicht von 25g,das verkraftet sie locker.
Als Spinnrute aufgebaut deckt sie einen sehr grossen Bereich ab,den man mit einem Spinnblank kaum erreichen kann.Praktisch von Barsch bis Hecht.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (9. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Erich,

welche Spinnköder fischst Du mit der 9er Rute bzw. welche Ködergewichte verkraftet die?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## fluefiske (10. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo  Matthias !
Ich hatte sie damals,ist schon fast 10 Jahre her,mit kleinen Mepps und Wobblern gefischt.
Der Wasserdruck dieser Köder ist natürlich ein ganz anderer als ein schlanker,strömungsgünstiger Streamer.Auch ist die Haltung der Rute beim Fliegenfischen anders,denn die Rute zeigt direkt auf die Fliege beim Einstrippen.Wie gesagt,ich werfe eine Schnur mit 25g Keulengewicht,würde aber nie einen Blinker oder Wobbler dieser Grösse fischen wollen.Dafür ist sie doch zu weich.Es war übrigens eine 4-teilige,sind in der Regel etwas strammer als die 2-teiligen.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (10. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank für die Info, Erich!

Inzwischen empfiehlt sogar CMW die PacBay Fliegenruten-Blanks für Spinnruten (*klick*), wobei er sich da nur auf das Modell in Klasse 14/15 bezieht. Das finde ich schon recht heftig |bigeyes ... ich hätte mich für eine "normale" leichte-mittlere Spinnrute (reales WG so 15-30g) eher so bei Klasse 10-12 orientiert. Was meinst Du? Die Aktionen der PacBay-Blanks sind alle recht durchgängig, oder?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Gerade bei Tackle24.de gesehen ... er empfiehlt die PacBay Spey-Blanks für Sbiro- und Float-Ruten - witzig, ich hatte den gleichen Gedanken bez. meiner 11'6"/#7 BlueLine


----------



## fluefiske (10. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Matthias !
Ich bin mir fast sicher,daß Du mit der #10-12 richtig liegst,war auch mein Gedanke.Wegen dieser hohen Klassen müsstest Du mal Sven Neumann anrufen wegen der Aktion.
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich solch einen PacBay Spey-Blanks als Sbiro- und Float-Rute aufgebaut,13' in #7/8.Das ist ein toller Stock geworden.Aufgebaut mit Slim Sic - Ringen,gewickelt mit Garn 206 passend zum Blank und natürlich selbstgemachter Korkgriff.Wg. sag ich mal 35g,wirft aber auch Schwimmer von 3g.
Na,juckt die Wickelhand schon  :q ??

Gruß Erich


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was bringt es eine #14/15 Fliegenrute mit 12g Ködern zu fischen? Da hole ich mir doch lieber eine passende Spinnrute. Mit den #14/15 Fliegenruten werden große Meeresfische gebändigt passt doch dann von der Power nicht wirklich zu dem Zielfisch den man mit 12g Ködern fängt, oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler?

Macht für mich keinen Sinn!

lg Flo


----------



## fluefiske (10. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler?
> 
> Macht für mich keinen Sinn!
> 
> lg Flo


 
Den hast Du,würde für mich auch keinen Sinn machen,12g mit #14 zu werfen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Gruß Erich


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Den hast Du,würde für mich auch *keinen Sinn* machen,12g mit #14 zu werfen



Also habe ich doch keinen Denkfehler|kopfkrat

Selbst wenn man noch 30-40g ordentlich fischen kann ist die Power doch deutlich überdimensioniert. Die Rute ist von der Kraft auf Tarpons, GT´s und Sailfish zugeschnitten, da machen doch dann selbst 30-40g Köder auf Zander doch keinen Sinn.

lg Flo


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@fluefiske: Welche Klasse wäre denn geeignet für... sagen wir mal 5g Sbiro bis runter zur 1g Stipperpose? |kopfkrat Ich such ne Rute zum Matchen, mit der man alternativ auch winzige KuKös fischen kann...


----------



## fluefiske (10. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Flo    Es hat doch keiner was zum Wg. der #14/15 gesagt.Da müsstest Du den Weckesser fragen.

@  Wicked   Ich habe mir eine Matchrute gebaut aus diesem Blank von Pac Bay : T2SH1561-3 .Sie hat eine schnelle Spitze und eine etwas weichere Aktion,für Deinen Zweck ev. nicht schlecht.Wg würde ich ca. 2-15g annehmen.Schau mal bei den Handmade-Ruten,dort hatte ich einige Bilder eingestellt.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (10. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das WG hat ja Weckesser so angegeben, bezog sich also auch auf seine Angabe, und nicht auf deine Aussage

lg Flo


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@fluefiske: Hab's gefunden - Danke! 

P.S: Sehr schöne Rute. #6


----------



## Tisie (11. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Erich,

als ich Deinen Aufbau des Spey-Blanks gesehen habe, juckte es schon in den Fingern, aber ich hätte keine Verwendung dafür. Vielleicht mal für meine Kinder?! 

Ich habe da noch viele andere Ideen, was ich gerne mal bauen würde (eine Spinnrute aus einem 10-12er Fliegenrutenblank zu bauen ist nur eine |rolleyes), aber das ist auch stark von Zeit und Geld abhängig und so beschränke ich mich erstmal auf Ruten, die ich auch wirklich viel fischen werde.

Momentan steht da eine 2,40er CTS EST zum GuFi-Angeln ganz oben auf der Liste, aber erstmal geht's Ende März für eine Woche an die dänischen Ostseeküste - die 6er Fliegenrute krumm machen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias

P.S.: Wo kaufts Du die Korkscheiben für Deine Griffe?


----------



## Slotti (11. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Uli,

netter Bericht !!!

gewagt und gewonnen würde ich sagen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hört sich vielversprechend an - kommt bei mir dann auf jeden Fall auch in die engere Auswahl!


----------



## Ullov Löns (11. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Für dich wäre vielleicht eine Klasse schwerer interessant.


----------



## Blueplay76 (12. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

bin bei meiner Suche nach einer dreigeteilten Spinnrute (Gufi) auf die *Top Score* 2,8m mit einem WG 10-75 Gramm und die *Spin Perfekt Travel* 2,85m mit einem WG von 20-80 Gramm gestoßen. Kann mir jemand von euch sagen ob diese Ruten für das Gufifischen in Fließgewässern (Rhein, Sieg und Maaß) für das Jiggen geeignet sind? Ködergrößen sind Shads und Twister zwischen 8-15cm an min. 10 Gramm und max. 24 Gramm Köpfen. Gerne könnt ihr mir auch weitere Vorschläge unterbreiten. Slotti hatte mir schon die Cuba Libre (4-geteilt) vorgeschlagen. Die habe ich mal vorgemerkt. Mir wäre allerdings eine dreigeteilte Rute lieber.
Danke!


----------



## fluefiske (13. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

 Hallo Matthias !
 Die Bilder,die Du gesehen hast,waren von der Matchrute.
 Die Float ist ein anderes Kaliber.Man könnte sie auch als eierlegende  Wollmilchsau bezeichnen.Im Spitzenbereich sensibel genug,um auf Rotaugen zu  fischen.Die anschliessende bis ins Handteil ansteigende Power wird auch einen Karpfen schnell ermüden.Auch  auf Zander sehr gut und wenn sich dabei ein Hecht vergreift,hat er schlechte  KartenEben eine sehr vielseitige Rute.Nicht vergessen : Das ist ein Blank für die Lachsfischerei.
 Bilder hab ich zwar gemacht,aber keine eingestellt.

 Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (17. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Erich,

das hört sich ja sehr vielversprechend an #6 ... schick mal ein paar Fotos rüber, zum heißmachen 

Auch wenn's off topic ist: Loop haut wieder Restbestände raus, diesmal die guten alten Adapted- und Custom-Schußköpfe sowie noch ein paar Distance-Schnüre (direkt aus Schweden zu fairen Preisen und kostenlosem Versand): *klick* (ab Seite 2 bzw. unter "Sonstige Artikel").

Ich habe auch noch ein paar Infos zu den Adapted-SKs ausgegraben:

Single Hand
Double Hand

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## fluefiske (17. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo !
 Weiß der Teufel,wo Loop diese Schnüre ausgräbt.Besonders die Distance und  Long Distance waren und sind immer noch erste Sahne.Für meine 2-Hand werde ich  mir wahrscheinlich einen SK von Rio holen,mal sehen.Danke für den Link.
 Einige Bildchens von der Float.







































Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (17. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Erich,

gern geschehen ... anscheinend räumen die ab und zu mal ihr Lager auf oder stoßen auf einen versteckten Container?! Diesmal waren's eben die Schnüre ... die Adapted SKs sind ja direkt auf die Loop-Ruten zugeschnitten, so daß ich guter Hoffnung bin, bald einen perfekten SK für meine 11'6" BlueLine zu haben  ... fischst Du an der Zweihand eigentlich auch Sinker oder regelst Du das bei Bedarf mit Polyleadern?

Meinst Du die neuen Rio Spey-SKs? Sieht für mich nach einem normalen Triangel-Taper aus, ähnlich Vision ACE.

Deine Rute sieht toll aus und wie von Dir gewohnt sehr sauber verarbeitet sowie farblich gut abgestimmt #6 ... wie kommt es, daß Du diesmal vom Titan-Finish bei den Griff-Komponenten abgewichen bist? 

Wo beziehst Du denn Deine Korkscheiben für den Griff?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Fletscher (17. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

ich hab mal ne Frage zur Lackierung der Bindungen.

Klebt Ihr seitlich neben den Bindungen immer mit Tesa oder ähnlichen ab? Das sieht bei euch immer so gerade aus, meine werden noch per Hand gepinselt und sehen entsprechend etwas krumm aus.

Geht das mit Tesa?

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## fluefiske (17. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo !
@ Matthias   Eine kleine Abwechslung,denn zum RH passt auch gut der WC und die Kappe in schwarz.
Sinker und Polyleader habe ich noch nicht gebraucht.Meinen Intermediat habe ich einem Freund überlassen,die Spitze war mir zu plump,aber auf Hecht mit fetten Bunnys gerade richtig.
Vielleicht spleisse ich an meinen Floter eine Intermediatspitze dran,mal sehen.Von den Rio SK war Dieter Weiler sehr angetan.
Die Korkscheiben bekommst Du hier http://www.solitip.de/doc/katalog/kork/index.html

@ Fletscher   Ich lackiere frei,aber mit aufgelegter Hand.Mit etwas Übung und unter Drehen bekommt man eine brauchbare Lackierung.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (17. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Erich,

ich mag schwarz auch sehr gerne, vor allem an Fliegenruten. Ist der schwarze Winding Check aus Metall und von Pacific Bay? Ich habe letztes Jahr keine Bezugsquelle für schwarze Metall Winding-Checks gefunden und mußte einen aus Kunsstoff für meine 6er XP verwenden :g ... wobei die Qualität gut ist, aber Metall ist eben noch schöner.

Vielen Dank für den Link zu den Korkscheiben! Ist der Preis angemessen? Ich kenne mich diesbez. nicht aus ;+

Fletscher: Beim Drehen der Rute von Hand klebe ich gerne ab, beim maschinellen Drehen der Rute kann man auch schön gerade aus der Hand lackieren ohne abzukleben.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## fluefiske (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Matthias !
Der WC ist aus Alu,die Komponenten von Tackle24.
Für 300 Ringe habe ich 113€ incl. Versand bezahlt.
Ich wusste doch,daß Du irgendwann auf die selbstgemachten Griffe anspringst :q .Habe schon einige bekehrt.
Deine Blue Line ist bestimmt ein sehr handliches Stöckchen und macht auch richtig Spaß.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Fletscher: Beim Drehen der Rute von Hand klebe ich gerne ab,




Morgen Matthias,

wann entfernst du das Tape wieder? Gleich nach der Lackierung oder erst, wenn es leicht zäh zu werden beginnt?


----------



## DozeyDragoN (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

20-30 Min. nach dem Lackieren klappt sehr gut, da zieht der Lack noch kaum Fäden ...

Grüße!
DD


----------



## VR6-Bert (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hallo, falls jemand hier interesse hat. mfg

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=150228


----------



## Tisie (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Erich,

vielen Dank für die Infos!

Mit dem Preis für den Kork ging die Frage eher in die Richtung, ob das ein marktüblicher Preis ist und ob Preis-Leistung stimmt. Mit 300 Ringen (Material für 1,80m Griffe, oder?!) kommst Du bei Deiner regen Bauaktivität aber auch nicht so weit, oder?! 

Meine beiden letzten Fliegenruten habe ich mit Griffen aus diesen Korkscheiben aufgebaut (die Griffe aber nicht selbst gemacht) und die Qualität ist schon beeindruckend. Allein die Festigkeit des Korks ist spürbar besser, dagegen kommen einem manche Standard Korkgriffe "weich" vor (liegt vielleicht auch an der schlechten Verarbeitung bei Fertigruten, Stichwort Unterfütterung). Da die nächste Rute eine Spinnrute wird und der Kauf eines wirklich guten Korkgriffes inzwischen sehr teuer ist, ist der Selbstbau eines solchen Griffes eine interessante Alternative, zumal man die Form selbst bestimmen kann.

Als absolut Einhand-gewöhntes Zweihand-Greenhorn ist die Blue Line schon 'ne ziemliche Stange, aber die für Zweihandverhältnisse kleine Länge und leichte Schnurklasse erschien mir für meine ersten Zweihand-Gehversuche auf Rapfen und Zander recht geeignet. War ja auch ein unverschämt günstiges Angebot 

@Kohlmeise:

Ich entferne das Tape direkt, wenn ich die Rute fertig lackiert habe. Mit ziehenden Lack-Fäden habe ich keine Probleme. Zu beachten ist beim Tapen, daß die erste Überlappung zu Beginn der Tape-Wicklung mit dem Fingernagel wirklich fest an die Stoßkante des Tape-Anfangs gedrückt wird. Ansonsten läuft in diesem Mini-Spalt gerne etwas Lack unter das Tape. An den Steckverbindungen tape ich übrigens immer, um einen perfekten Abschluß an der Unterkante des weiblichen Teils (Hülse) zu bekommen, ohne das Lack in die Steckverbindung läuft.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@VR6Bert:
Kannst du was dazu sagen, warum du diese Rute verkaufen möchtest? |wavey:


----------



## fluefiske (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Matthias !
 Um es mit wenigen Worten zu sagen : Ein fertiger Griff kommt bei mir nicht  mehr an eine Rute.Das Gefühl nach dem Finish mit 800er Körnung ist einfach zu geil.Selbst mein kleiner Enkel hat gemeint : Das ist so schön zart,das könnte ich mit ins Bett nehmen.
Ich sortiere die Ringe nach Qualität aus.Die sehr guten kommen an die  Fliegenrute.


Gruß Erich


----------



## Tisie (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Erich,



fluefiske schrieb:


> Das Gefühl nach dem Finish mit 800er Körnung ist einfach zu geil.Selbst mein kleiner Enkel hat gemeint : Das ist so schön zart,das könnte ich mit ins Bett nehmen.


genau, mit 800er Körnung "poliert" wird wunderbar glatt - glatter als ein Babypopo #6

So langsam müssen wir aber aufpassen, was wir schreiben, nicht daß wir noch als Boardferkel nominiert werden 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## VR6-Bert (18. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ WickedWalleye: verkaufe die rute mit zubehör da ich einfach nicht mehr zum angeln komme und es schade darum wäre, wenn sie nur im schrank steht. preis ist vhb


----------



## scemler (22. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hoi.

Dieses Jahr möchte ich endlich Köpfe mit Nägeln machen und mir 'ne Spinrute bei CMW aufbauen lassen.

Es soll eine Spin System 3 werden. 

Dazu eine Frage: Hat die 400,- - Variante wirklich ein realistisches Wurfgewicht von 15 - 95 Gramm?

Hatte es vorher eigentlich auf ne VHF75 abgesehen, aber das bekannte Bruchproblem, der kleinere Wurfgewichtsbereich der Harrison (...wie liegt der eigtlich bei der VHF75?) und die größere Univeralität der SS3, haben mich eher zu dieser Rute bewegt, auch wenn sie rund 80 Euro teurer ist. 

Will damit hauptsächlich gufieren, aber auch mittlere bis größere Wobbler vom Ufer aus fischen.


----------



## Ranger (22. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, das W-Gewicht der SS3 ist mehr als realistisch. Ich werfe 23er Gummis mit 21g Köpfen spielend durch die Luft! Du wirst begeistert sein von der Rute, selbst wenn nichts beißt, dann ist es ein Genuß damit zu fischen...


----------



## scemler (22. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Ranger schrieb:


> Ja, das W-Gewicht der SS3 ist mehr als realistisch. Ich werfe 23er Gummis mit 21g Köpfen spielend durch die Luft! Du wirst begeistert sein von der Rute, selbst wenn nichts beißt, dann ist es ein Genuß damit zu fischen...



Das klingt ja toll! :q

Lassen sich dann kleinere Gummi, wie die 6cm-Kopytos am 18g-Kopf auch gut werfen?


----------



## Ranger (22. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bei den kleinen Gufis wirst Du mit 10-12gg noch vernüftig werfen können...


----------



## Blueplay76 (27. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

möchte mir gerne meine erste Rute aufbauen. Im Zuge dessen bin ich auf der Suche nach einem Blank der gut ist, aber nicht zu teuer sein sollte, da die Gefahr besteht, dass ich diesen "in den Sand setzen kann". Wäre halt die erste Rute. Habe mir vorgenommen zunächst einmal eine Rute zum Wobbler fischen aufzubauen. Länge 1,8m bis 2,1m WG bis 30Gramm, der Blank sollte schön straff sein. Geeignet zum twitchen. Könnt ihr mir hierzu Empfehlungen geben?
Vielen Dank!

Gruß


----------



## scemler (27. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



VR6-Bert schrieb:


> hallo, bis sonntag noch zu haben. CMW SpinSystem 3
> komme nicht mehr zum angeln und verkaufe diese rute
> mfg
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=160323359554



600,- Neupreis ... alter Schwede...

Ich wollte mir eine aufbauen lassen bei CMW, die geben ja knapp 400,- an.

Hoffentlich bekommt man dafür auch ne ordentliche Ausstattung.


----------



## scemler (27. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Aha, die 100 Euro Aufpreis haben dann wohl die Gold-Cermet-Ringe gemacht. ^^

Ich werde das Angebot auch mal beobachten.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (27. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

In diesem Posting schreibst Du das sich Gummis prima zupfen lassen als Du mit der Rute fischen warst, jetzt ist sie ungefischt?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2291133#post2291133

Viel Erfolg bei der Versteigerung, meist bekommt man ja leider nur einen Bruchteil des Neupreises...


----------



## scemler (27. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> ...meist bekommt man ja leider nur einen Bruchteil des Neupreises...



Aah, das wäre wirklich schön für mich :q, aber das glaube ich in dem Fall garnichtmal.


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

|bigeyes Sollten die Ruten wirklich ein und dieselbe sein ... dann ...


----------



## maesox (27. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Glube mittlerweile steht dein Luxus-Rütchen beim halben board unter Beobachtung!!|supergri

Viel Erfolg!! Meistens kommen einem fast die Tränen,wenn man zusieht, welchen Preis diese Ruten gebraucht erzielen...ein Jammer!!!#c


----------



## Blueplay76 (27. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Guten Abend,

hätte mal eine Verständnisfrage. Möchte mir eine Rute selber bauen. Jetzt frage ich mich, wie groß der Ringabstand sein soll, dazu habe ich verschiedene Tabellen bzw. auch eine Berechungsformel aus dem Buch "Rutenbau" von C.W. Unabhängig vom Rutentyp, Wg etc. habe ich bisher gedacht, dass ich jeweils den Overlap im Rutenteil suche und dort einen Ring platziere und die anderen Ringe in entsprechenden Abstand wähle, was aber theoretisch im Wiederspruch zu den Abständen in der Tabelle ist. Da der OL sich ja nicht immer an diese Abstände hält. Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht ganz, evtl. habe ich auch einen Denkfehler|kopfkrat. Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine und könnt mir helfen.

Gruß


----------



## scemler (28. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> Glube mittlerweile steht dein Luxus-Rütchen beim halben board unter Beobachtung!!|supergri
> 
> Viel Erfolg!! Meistens kommen einem fast die Tränen,wenn man zusieht, welchen Preis diese Ruten gebraucht erzielen...ein Jammer!!!#c



Die geht nicht unter 400,- weg.


----------



## Slotti (28. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

aber auch nur weil CMW draufsteht.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> Die geht nicht unter 400,- weg.



Selbst wenn - eine Rute die nach Angaben des Verkäufers 600€ gekostet hat und ungefischt (?) ist - da finde ich 1/3 Wertverlust schon böse, oder?

Wie Slotti schon schrieb: Wenn nicht CMW draufsteht sinkt der Wiederverkaufswert noch weiter, unabhängig davon ob die Rute eventuell noch besser verarbeitet ist als bei CMW. Das wird halt immer ein Problem der "Sonderanfertigungen" bleiben, nicht nur im Bereich Angelruten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

War das nicht hier weiter oben im Thread, wo jemand mal die Aussage gemacht hat, dass via ebay solcherart Angelgerät (Handmade-Rute,Edel-Rolle) i.d.R. nicht über 233 EUR geht? Fand ich ne gute und treffende Daumenregel!

Kann ich aus meiner Beobachtung und meinen Käufen schon nachvollziehen, darüber wird es extrem unangenehm, und Ruskins Gesetz beginnt halt extrem zu wirken!  Im Langtext steht der passende Satz genau ...
250 in die Tonne sind schon ein großes Risiko ...

Bei Artikeln (Rute, Rolle), die jetzt bis 333 EUR gekostet hat, fällt es nicht so großartig böse auf, aber darüber halt. #c


----------



## scemler (28. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

......


----------



## megger (30. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Durfte eben auch zum ersten mal meine Spin System III 5-60 am Teich testen. Endlich scheinen die Rückenschmerzen aufgrund der Kopflastigkeit ein Ende zu haben.

Von dem Stock bin ich echt begeistert, genau das was ich gesucht habe. Schön schnell und genau richtig für das Köderspektrum, das ich mit der Rute fischen will. Also Gummis von 8-12cm und 10-15g Kopfgewicht. Für mich ein Traum und wirklih ne Steigerung zu der Diaflash-EX H und der Skletor. Das wird ein Spaß!!!!!

Hab mir auch noch ne leichte Twitche aufgebaut, aus Teilen, die ich noch liegen hatte. Blank von Shikari , irgendwann mal bei Mudhole im Averkauf für 16$ mitbestellt, Ringsatz hatte ich noch von nem St.Croix Bausatz über und der DPS und die Duplon-Stange haben auch nicht viel gekostet. Also alles in allem weit unter 50€, aber die Rute fischt sich wirklich traumhaft!!! Man muss auch mal Glück haben!!

Jetzt erstmal warten, bis der Hecht wieder auf ist, und dann ist auch wieder Kunstköderzeit am Diemelsee. Und das ist für die Zukunft auch der Haupteinsatzort der Spin System. Heute war nur der erste Test bei uns am Vereinsteich. Da läuft meist nicht viel beim Jiggen.


Petri

Megger


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. März 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



scemler schrieb:


> Die geht nicht unter 400,- weg.



Die hat sie nicht ganz gebracht, aber 381€ finde ich schon ein gutes Ergebnis, sonst ist ja leider oft noch weniger zu bekommen... 

Für den Wiederverkauf ist ein Name wie CMW auf jeden Fall sehr förderlich... #6


----------



## scemler (6. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hab mal 'ne Frage:

Passt die Daiwa Infinity Q 3000 Zaion gewichtsmäßig gut zur Spin System III? Oder ist sie vllt. etwas zu schwer mit 285g?

Vllt. hat ja einer sogar diese Kombie.

PS: Hab jetzt nämlich auch ne 3er. :q


----------



## Ranger (6. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur der SS3, welches Modell fischt Du denn?

Ich besitze die SS3 bis 95g Wurfgewicht und bin mit der Branzino als Rolle (280g) mehr als zufrieden..


----------



## scemler (6. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ebenfalls die 95er. 

Hast du die 3000er Branzino? Wenn du mit den 280g so gut klarkommst, dann wird es wohl bei mir die 3000er Infinity Q Zaion (285g) werden.


----------



## Ranger (6. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mit der Rollengröße liegst Du goldrichtig! Alles leichtere zerstört die Balance... Viel Spaß mit der Rute


----------



## Alex.k (6. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo ich wollte mir mal dieses Jahr, also Ende des Jahres eine Rute bauen lassen. Bauer wird wohl J.H sein, habe schon gutes von ihm gelesen. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob meine Rute überhaupt gemacht werden kann. Ich habe eine genauere Vorstellung wie diese aussehen soll.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Warum sollte das nicht gehen?

Jörg wird das entsprechend Deiner Vorgaben bauen...


----------



## fluefiske (7. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo !
Für einen leidenschaftlichen Esox-Jäger habe ich einen kurzgeteilten Blank gesucht mit einer Länge von ca. 2.10m.Sowas ist im Rutenbaumarkt aber eher selten.
Fündig wurde ich bei CMW mit 2 Serien von Batson.Ich habe mich für diesen entschieden : Rainshadow RX 7 von Batson Enterprises ISP844-3 , 2.14m lang bei einem Wg von 10 - 50g.
Da mein Spezi laufend am Blättern und suchen in den Katalogen ist,hatte er auch eine Vorstellung vom Griff,geteilt sollte er sein ähnlich der Fireblood.Zum Glück konnte ich ihm diese abgehackten Griffe ausreden,denn beim Bauen möchte ich mir kein mittleres Magengeschwür einfangen,denn mir sind Rundungen lieber :q .Irgendwann kam dann ein Anruf : Ich habe da was gesehen mit Zierringen und WC in verschiedenen Farben.Daß sich dadurch der Preis etwas gehoben hat,war ihm ziemlich egal,denn ein feines Rütchen,das man liebt und mit dem man sich wohlfühlt,fängt auch mehr und grössere Fische  .
Der Blank hat meine Figur : Kurz,aber kräftig.Schlank ist leider nur der Stock :q .
So ein schnelles Teil hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand,deshalb kamen mir die 2-Stegringe mit der blauen Einlage sehr gelegen,um etwas mehr Gewicht im vorderen Bereich zu haben,um somit die Aktion etwas weicher zu bekommen,denn bei so einer Länge gibt es kein Balanceproblem.
Die Rute wird überwiegend an einem kleinen Flüsschen mit sehr viel Bewuchs gefischt,überhängende Äste und Zweige gibt es unzählige.Doch ist immer mit Hechten um 100 cm im Nahbereich zu rechnen.Da braucht man schon etwas kräftiges,damit man auf diese kurzen Distancen so einen Brocken bändigen kann.
Transportmittel ist ein Quad,deshalb ist eine kurzgeteilte von Vorteil.
Auch soll die Rute die Reise nach Finnland antreten,um dort die Hechte zu ärgern.

Blank : Batson Enterprises ISP844-3
Ringsatz : Batson ALPS. Einlage Blue Zirkonium, Rahmen titanfarben
GH : Fuji deluxe schwarz 
Griff : Duplon geschliffen
Zierringe : Matagi
Gew. : 158g

Vom Endergebnis ist Freund Thomas sehr begeistert und das Rütchen schläft jetzt im Ehebett in der Ritze |bla: .









































Gruß Erich


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nice! :k


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (7. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Optisch schon mal sehr gelungen...

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## DRU (7. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Trés chic:g


----------



## Tisie (7. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Erich,

sehr schöne Rute #6

Welche Köder(-gewichte) fischt Dein Freund mit der Rute?

Die Aktion ist sicher recht spitzenbetont, oder?!

Hat es einen bestimmten Grund, warum Du für diese kurze Rute so große Ringe verwendet hast?

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## fluefiske (7. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo !
Thomas fischt mit 5er Mepps,ev. Gummifisch und auch Wobbler.
Spitzenbetont würde ich nicht sagen,eher Compound.
Ursprünglich wollte ich mit 25er beginnen,habe auch mehrmals die Ringe provisorisch angetapt.Aber weil der Führungsring bei dieser kurzen Rute näher an den RH rückt,was die Variante mit 30er Startring einfach harmonischer.Gewichtsprobleme gibt es bei dieser Länge auch nicht.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Leski (22. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hübsches Rütchen
RESPEKT

Von meiner SS3 kommt bald n Foto,dauert nicht mehr lange,aber wenn dann macht mans gscheid:vik:


----------



## Shez (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Heja,

eine neue Rute soll her ja, doch welcher Blank ist noch nicht klar. 
Soll zur Gummifischerei auf Zander genutzt werden.

Hauptköder : Gummifische zwischen 7 und 12 cm 
Gewicht 10-15g Bleikopf
Gewässer langsam fliessend bis still

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich den cts 30-60 oder den cmw 3 /5-60 Blank nehmen soll. Oder 30-70 cts?
Länge 2,70

Habe bisher den cts 30-60 in der Hand gehabt und war begeistert, leider nicht gefischt das filigrane Gerät.

Bin nicht unbedingt ein Fan von Brettharten Ruten möchte allerdings den Gummifisch schon anständig führen können.

Wäre nett wenn ihr hier nochmal kurtz etwas dazu schreiben könntet. 
Ich habe leider den Faden verloren da ich erst jetzt wieder aus gesundheitl. Gründen" im " Board bin

Gruß Shez


----------



## drehteufel (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Shez schrieb:


> Heja,
> 
> eine neue Rute soll her ja, doch welcher Blank ist noch nicht klar.
> Soll zur Gummifischerei auf Zander genutzt werden.
> ...


 
Ich habe mir eine EST 30-60g aufbauen lassen und will damit Gummis von 10cm mit Köpfen bis 14g, ausnahmsweise auch 18g, im Stillwasser fischen. Konnte die Rute leider bisher nur zweimal am Fluss fischen, was nicht mein Revier ist. Dort machte sie für meinen Geschmack bis 14g eine sehr gute Figur, bei 18g noch eine gute. 
Ein Freund hat sich kürzlich die 5-30er VHF in 2,70m aufbauen lassen, wir haben die beiden Ruten am WE verglichen, die VHF finde ich minimal straffer. Die Untergrifflänge entsprach der bei meiner CTS (~33cm), der Obergriff ist ca. 10cm lang, da der Kollege ein "vor-der-Rolle-Greifer" ist. Gewicht der VHF ist 201g, die CTS wiegt 198g. Spitzenteile wiegen beide 30g. Die VHF war für mich als Rollengreifer zu kopflastig, schätze mal, da müssten ca. 15-20g Ausgleichsgewicht rein, damit sie für mich ausgewogen ist. Einsatzgebiet der VHF soll der Fluss sein mit Gummis um 10cm und Köpfen bis 18g, dafür hätte ich mir statt der 5-30er die 15-45er VHF aufbauen lassen, da die etwas straffer ausfällt.
Leider kann ein Vergleichsfischen erst in ein paar Tagen erfolgen, wenn die Schonzeit vorbei ist. Werde dann nochmal detaillierter berichten.


----------



## Denni_Lo (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Alex.k schrieb:


> Hallo ich wollte mir mal dieses Jahr, also Ende des Jahres eine Rute bauen lassen. Bauer wird wohl J.H sein, habe schon gutes von ihm gelesen. Jetzt wollte ich fragen ob meine Rute überhaupt gemacht werden kann. Ich habe eine genauere Vorstellung wie diese aussehen soll.



Klar geht das, schau Dir mal meinen Blog an, sieht fast so aus wie meine 45er VHF, einziger Unterschied das die Grifflänge ab Rollenhalter bei mir 37,5 cm ist.


----------



## Slotti (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Shez

ich fische in dem von dir genannten Köderspektrum eine CTS EST 30-75 , die 30-60 setze ich bei 7-8cm gummis mit 7-10gr. Köpfen ein.

Die SS3 ist sicher auch eine tolle Rute aber auch wieder anders als die EST, man sollte sich vielleicht auch überlegen ob man bereit ist für einen solchen Blank € 189,- abzudrücken wenn ich was ähnliches (VHF) für ~€100 bekomme.


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



> Die SS3 ist sicher auch eine tolle Rute aber auch wieder anders als die EST, man sollte sich vielleicht auch überlegen ob man bereit ist für einen solchen Blank € 189,- abzudrücken wenn ich was ähnliches (VHF) für ~€100 bekomme.



Ist ein gutes Argument, allerdings sollte man den Händler dann auch auf bestimmte Maße festnageln. Wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe variiert die 30iger VHF im Spitzendurchmesser zwischen 2,1 und 2,65mm und daraus ergibt sich dann ja eine völlig andere Rute. |rolleyes


----------



## DRU (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Shez

Ich fische für das Ködersspektrum auch die CTS - EST 75. Zum Einsatz kommen aber auch 3" Kopytos und bei Bedarf auch noch schwerer Köpfe. Was sie meines Erachtens alles noch recht gut meistert.

Ich finde, dass sie bei Druckpaddelschwänzen und Jigköpfen um die 14 Gramm ideal arbeitet. Ebenso funzt sie Wobblern und Spinnern sehr gut:m Die SS III aber auch


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ist ein gutes Argument, allerdings sollte man den Händler dann auch auf bestimmte Maße festnageln. Wenn ich das richtig verfolgt habe variiert die 30iger VHF im Spitzendurchmesser zwischen 2,1 und 2,65mm und daraus ergibt sich dann ja eine völlig andere Rute. |rolleyes



|good: das sollte man wirklich tun, wenn man konkrete Vorstellungen hat oder eine Rute probegefischt hat. Ein wenig, so um 1/10mm ist ja normal produktionsbedingt, aber derjenige Schwankungsbereich ist schon arg. |rolleyes

Desgleichen aber z.B. auch bei allen CMW-Spin-System Blanks. Die existieren in ungekürzt, mit Standard-Kürzung und dynamisch nach Wunsch abgeschnitten.

Bei Ruten, wo die Spitzenhärte ein so wichtiger Faktor für das Feeling ist, ist es auf jeden Fall eine gute Idee, die Spitzendicke immer im Auge zu behalten und nachzumessen.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde die bessere Balance der Spin System sollte einem den Mehrpreis zu den anderen Blanks wert sein.


----------



## Slotti (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich finde die bessere Balance der Spin System sollte einem den Mehrpreis zu den anderen Blanks wert sein.




naja die VHF 5-30 oder 15-45 ist ja jetzt nicht gerade die Mutter der kopflastigkeit und dann für ne SSIII fast das doppelte abdrücken?

Ich weiß nicht....


----------



## Shez (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank euch !
Ich habe mich entschieden nachdem ich die vhf und die cts nochmal in die Hand nehmen durfte. 
Die Cts ist bestellt udn ich freue mich schon auf den 5.5, da soll sie fertig sein 

Danke nochmals, ich werde meine Erfahrungen mit der Rute dann hier gern zum besten geben !

Gruß Shez


----------



## drehteufel (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Shez schrieb:


> Vielen Dank euch !
> Ich habe mich entschieden nachdem ich die vhf und die cts nochmal in die Hand nehmen durfte.
> Die Cts ist bestellt udn ich freue mich schon auf den 5.5, da soll sie fertig sein
> 
> ...


 
Welche VHF und welche CTS durftest Du nochmal in die Hand nehmen und welche CTS hast Du letztlich bestellt?


----------



## DozeyDragoN (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> ... Spitzenteile wiegen beide 30g ...



Hi,

magst Du verraten, wie die beiden Spitzenteile genau beringt sind?


Danke!
DD


----------



## drehteufel (23. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DozeyDragoN schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> magst Du verraten, wie die beiden Spitzenteile genau beringt sind?
> 
> ...



Gleiche Beringung, je 6 Ringe inkl. Spitzenring, Fuji SIC Einsteg, der unterste Ring auf dem Spitzenteil ist ein 20er.
Der Spitzenring könnt evtl. bei der VHF ein anderer sein, da deren Spitze dicker ist.


----------



## TRANSformator (28. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,
möchte mir im Sommer eine Drop-Shot-Rute selbst aufbauen. Da das mein Erstlingswerk ist, wird bis dahin Theorie "gebüffelt" und ein wenig praktisch an Reststücken probiert.

 Der Selbstaufbau von Drop-Shot-Ruten scheint ja noch nicht so populär zu sein, so dass ich bisher auch noch keinen passenden Blank dazu gefunden habe.

CMW hat zwar zwei Drop-Shot-Bausätze, die Blanks sind mir mit 2 Metern aber etwas zu kurz zum Uferfischen. 2,40 sollte die Rute dafür mindestens lang sein. Kann mir da jemand von den Experten einen Blank empfehlen?

Als Student und als Erstlingswerk sollte der Preis wenn möglich nicht so hoch sein. Genau kann ich das noch nicht sagen, hängt letztlich auch davon ab, was es an Blanks dafür gibt.

Danke
Gruß


----------



## Chrizzi (28. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Guck mal bei Batson in den Katalog, ich mein bei den ISB Blanks längere gesehen zu haben mit weniger Wurfgewicht. Die ISB sollten eigentlich ein Fast-Taper haben, damit wäre der schonmal wenigstens vom Taper richtig.


----------



## Leski (28. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,
ich möchte mir als nächste Rute auch eine Rute zum Vertikal-Dropshotangeln vom Boot aus bauen.Bin auch schon auf Suche kann mich nur noch nicht entscheiden ob 1-teilig 1,8m oder besser 2 teilig so 2,15m.Was WG betrifft bin ich mir auch nicht so ganz schlüssig ich denke mal so 5-35g bei 1,8m oder 5-40 bei 2,15m.Is echt shwierig.Was natürlich der Hammer wäre,ist eine CT-EST in 1,8m 5-30g oder 2,1m in 5-30g,hat sich irgendjemand schon eine gebaut????


----------



## DRU (28. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe nur eine 9ft EST und konnte schon eine10ft fischen, jedoch sind die Blank doch recht straff und deshalb bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die so ds geeignet sind, aber dafür Pros, zB Rutenbauer, die Dich da gut beraten können und auch was auf Lager für Dich haben könnten


----------



## TRANSformator (28. April 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Tipps, werde mich mal erkundigen.

Wenn noch jemand einen geeigneten Blank parat hat, immer her mit den Infos.


----------



## biX (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Am 01.05. fand die Einweihungen meiner neuesten Errungenschaften an der Spree statt. Bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein und hochsommerlichen Temperaturen leider ohne Fischkontakt (Mattes ist Schuld!!!)

Bin nun stolzer Besitzer einer SpinnSystem 2/SS2. Super Blank, erstaunlich, wie der sich auflädt. Würde man ihm gar nicht zutraun, wenn man die Rute nur in der Hand hält, wie wenig Gramm da noch gut und weit werfbar sind. Ist doch ein Unterschied, ob man für die Einschätzung eine solche Rute mal einen Tag fischt oder nur zum Ausprobieren kurz in der Hand hat.
Liegt sehr schön ausgewogen in der Hand, man hat optimalen Köderkontakt. 15 bis 70 Gramm problemlos geworfen. (Mal sehen, wo da im oberen Grammbereich das Ende liegt).
CMW hatte beim Bau wohl nicht den besten Tag, jedenfalls sind so einige Sachen (oberer Griffkork nicht ganz mittig, scharfe Kante an der Endkappe die gleich den Lack des Spitzenteils beim Transport beschädigt hat, unsaubere Abklebungen ...) die mir nicht soooooo ganz gefallen haben. Werde ich wohl noch eine E-Mail schicken, zur Verbesserung der Produktion :g

Als Traumergänzung mit 147 Gramm Lebendgewicht bei 259 cm Länge (wirklich ein Traum, gaaanz großes Kino, einfach super :k) zur Abrundung des unteren Wurfbereichs habe ich mir noch eine Gamakatsu Cheetah 86H zugelegt. Ein Superrütchen. Sehr leicht, straff, kann man optimal aus dem Handgelenk fischen, so wie ich es mag. Macht super Spaß. Einer "Hig-End-Handmade-Spinnrute" ebenbürtig und mit einer Shimano Fireblod (natürlich mit roter Geflochtener  ) auch optisch ein Traum.
Das angegebene Wurfgewicht mit 10-70 gr. ist zwar ein Witz, aber das wußte ich schon vor dem Kauf. Ich würde mal 7 bis 40 Gramm angeben.

So, jetzt wird eine würdige Ergänzung im Gewichtsbereich 2 bis 10 Gramm gesucht. Vorschläge ?

Petri
V.


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> So, jetzt wird eine würdige Ergänzung im Gewichtsbereich 2 bis 10 Gramm gesucht. Vorschläge ?



Für welche Köder und wie lang? |kopfkrat

Das mit CMW tut mir echt leid für dich. #d Sehr schade, man hört in letzter Zeit öfter, daß die Qualität nachgelassen hat (im Gegensatz zu den Preisen). 

Wenn du mit der Qualität des Aufbaus nicht zufrieden bist musst du ihn das natürlich wissen lassen. Ich finde bei dem Wert einer solchen Rute sollte da eigentl. alles stimmen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde auch mit CMW sprechen - mich nervt sowas dann jedes mal beim Fischen, und genau das sollte so eine Rute nicht tun.

Berichte doch mal wie ihr euch einigen konntet!

Und trotzdem viel Spaß mit der Rute!


----------



## Tisie (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



biX schrieb:


> Am 01.05. fand die Einweihungen meiner neuesten Errungenschaften an der Spree statt. Bei herrlichstem Sonnenschein und hochsommerlichen Temperaturen leider ohne Fischkontakt (Mattes ist Schuld!!!)


na na na, mit einem kühlen Kopf hätte ich mich auch mehr auf die Stellenwahl und das Angeln konzentrieren können, aber mit DEINER kaputten Klimaanlage war das ja nicht möglich :q



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Gleicher Tenor wie in einem ähnlichen Thread.... je höher die Nachfrage, desto nachlässiger die Fertigung und die Kontrolle - alles sollte man sich als Konsument nicht gefallen lassen! Bei solchen Anschaffungskosten würde ich auf Nacharbeit der Fehler bestehen - denn die werden dich jedes Mal neven, wenn Du die Rute fischst!!


Ich habe die Rute auch genau begutachtet und gefischt ... der Preis ist schon happig und dafür würde ich eine nahezu perfekte Verarbeitung erwarten. Letztendlich sind die Mängel aber nur kleine Schönheitsfehler, die im Nachhinein schwer zu beheben sind und die praktische Funktion nicht beeinträchtigen. Auf Grund des für meinen Geschmack etwas reichlich aufgetragenen Lackes inkl. halb überpinseltem Winding Check, der asymetrischen Anordnung des vorderen Korkes (im Vergleich zum Winding Check), des ausgetretenen Klebers zwischen Kork und Rollenhalter und der schlecht konstruierten Endkappe würde ich nachträglich eine Preisminderung erwarten.

Vom Blank her fand ich die Rute OK und auch wenn sie bereits bei 12cm Gummis am 11g Kopf ein ganz gutes Gefühl für das Auftreffen auf dem Grund vermittelt, ist das meiner Meinung nach doch ein ziemliches "Brett" und ich würde die bevorzugt mit Ködern ab 15cm mit schwereren Bleiköpfen verwenden. Den Blankpreis würde ich persönlich aber nicht bezahlen, zumindest nicht ohne mal 'ne VHF und CTS zum Vergleich gefischt zu haben  ... so super leicht und handlich wie hier öfter zu lesen fand ich die SSII übrigens nicht (und es hing nur meine 2500er Aspire dran) #d

Die Cheetah ist zusammen mit der 2500er Fireblood eine traumhaft leichte Kombination mit der sich wunderbar aus dem Handgelenk zupfen läßt. Auch die Ausstattung mit Fuji Rollenhalter und Fuji Sic Ringen ist vom feinsten, ebenso die Verarbeitung und das für den halben Preis der SSII  ... vom Feeling und der Aktion hat mich die Cheetah jedoch nicht so begeistert. Sie fällt rel. spitzenbetont aus und vermittelt mit ihrer recht sensiblen Spitze nicht sensationel viel Gefühl für den Köder. Das ist immer noch sehr gut, aber bei den Fertigruten gefällt mir die alte Shimano Diaflash EX 270MH mit ihrer etwas steiferen Spitze und durchgehenderen Aktion doch etwas besser. Leider ist die mit knapp 190g auch etwas schwerer, aber alles Gute ist eben nie beisammen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> so super leicht und handlich wie hier öfter zu lesen fand ich die SSII übrigens nicht (und es hing nur meine 2500er Aspire dran) #d



Das gilt auch insbesondere für die SSIII.


----------



## Tisie (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das gilt auch insbesondere für die SSIII.


ich hatte CW so verstanden, daß das vom Prinzip (Material + Taper) die gleichen Blanks sind, nur in anderen WG-Klassen |kopfkrat

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Slotti (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe die Rute auch genau begutachtet und gefischt ... der Preis ist schon happig und dafür würde ich eine nahezu perfekte Verarbeitung erwarten. Letztendlich sind die Mängel aber nur kleine Schönheitsfehler, die im Nachhinein schwer zu beheben sind und die praktische Funktion nicht beeinträchtigen. Auf Grund des für meinen Geschmack etwas reichlich aufgetragenen Lackes inkl. halb überpinseltem Winding Check, der asymetrischen Anordnung des vorderen Korkes (im Vergleich zum Winding Check), des ausgetretenen Klebers zwischen Kork und Rollenhalter und der schlecht konstruierten Endkappe würde ich nachträglich eine Preisminderung erwarten.



das sind eigentlich schon keine kleinen Kritikpunkte mehr, unterm Strich machen genau diese Punkte den Unterschied von einer mittelmäßig zu einer sehr gut aufgebauten Rute.
Bei den abgerufenen Preisen sollte man eigentlich davon ausgehen das man dann auch eine entsprechende Arbeit bekommt.

Da kann man sich schon fast die Frage stellen ob der Meister überhaupt noch selber baut?

@Bix könntest du mal Fotos einstellen, eventuell auch Detailfotos der Wicklung? Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## biX (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wie Mattes schon anmerkte, waren wir vom Rutenaufbau der SS2 enttäuscht. Ich habe auch drei Karpfenruten von CMW, die sind allerdings schon 7-9 Jahre alt und perfekt verarbeitet.
Es sind kleinere Sachen an der Rute, die allerdings das Gesamtbild stark trüben. ... und ja, Ihr habt recht. Ich werde mich immer ärgern, wenn ich die Rute in die Hand nehmen werde.

Ich werde mal gucken, ob ich nächste Woche zum Foto machen komme, da ich schon einige berufliche Termine habe.
Wenn CMW mir anbieten würde, die Rute zurück zu nehmen, würde ich das glatt annehmen, so doll hab ich mich geärgert über den Aufbau der Rute. Ich glaube aber auf Anfertigungen besteht kein Rückgaberecht.
Ich hab jedenfalls schon mal eine E-Mail an CW geschickt.

Schönes Wochenende!

V.


----------



## maesox (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@bix


Das ist aber auch ärgerlich!!!|bigeyes

Bin gespannt wie CMW,bzw CW reagiert!!


TL
Matze


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke mal CW wird da eine kulante Lösung suchen, alles andere wäre sehr ärgerlich.

Wäre nett wenn Du uns auf dem laufenden hälst, der Umgang mit Reklamationen ist ja ein ganz entscheidender Servicefaktor.


----------



## biX (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich denke mal CW wird da eine kulante Lösung suchen, alles andere wäre sehr ärgerlich.
> 
> Wäre nett wenn Du uns auf dem laufenden hälst, der Umgang mit Reklamationen ist ja ein ganz entscheidender Servicefaktor.



Ich werde Euch auf alle Fälle auf dem Laufenden halten. 
Da ich allerdings erst heute die E-Mail an CW verschickt habe, muss man ihm ja auch etwas Zeit geben zu reagieren.

Einen Preisnachlass möchte ich nicht. Ich kenne mich, dass bringt bei mir nichts. Ich hab da so eine Harrison VHF, die nehme ich zum Aalangeln ...
Ich hoffe mal, dass man das Überarbeiten kann. Im Gegensatz zu Mattes war ich mit der Aktion der Rute top zufrieden (und das entscheidet bei mir über Einsatz oder Keller), da ich sie mir ja auch für den Einsatz mit 15 cm Gummifisch und 20-40 gr. Kopf zugelegt habe.

Aber die Cheetah ist eine Wucht. Wo wir auch schon bei Nachfolgemodellen sind ... denn die Cheetah mit Korkgriff soll ja nicht so der Hit sein. Vor dem Nachfolgemodell der Daiwa Shogun X-Pike möchte ich übrigends alle warnen, die vom alten Blank so begeistert waren wie ich. Ganz großer Mist. Mir war die alte Shogun leider kaputt gegangen (die Zweite ...|gr und als Ersatz habe ich (leider) blind das Nachfolgemodell gekauft. Ein Schwabbelstock der seinesgleichen sucht. Jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so bruchanfällig, aber auch nicht mehr zu gebrauchen ...
Habe dieses Jahr schon einige misslungene Neuanschaffungen hinter mir, fällt mir gerade auf.
Ich eifere wohl DocHof mit seinen 60 Ruten im Keller nach, dessen "Sammeleifer" früher für mich beängstigend war |supergri

... aber die Cheetah ist super. 

Wenn eine Angelfirma einen Rutentester sucht, ich melde mich freiwillig.
V.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> Aber die Cheetah ist eine Wucht. Wo wir auch schon bei Nachfolgemodellen sind ... denn die Cheetah mit Korkgriff soll ja nicht so der Hit sein.



Ich kenn nur die alte Cheetah - sehr geile Rute. 

Jedoch ist die "neue" Cheetah (mit Korkgriff) nicht die echte Cheetah-R. Die Cheetah-R sieht *so* aus und nicht so wie Spro die hier vertreibt.


----------



## Tisie (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Veikko,

ich hatte gar nicht den Eindruck, daß Dich sooo sehr stört. Ich drücke Dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen, daß CMW das zu Deiner Zufriedenheit regelt!



biX schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Mattes war ich mit der Aktion der Rute top zufrieden (und das entscheidet bei mir über Einsatz oder Keller), da ich sie mir ja auch für den Einsatz mit 15 cm Gummifisch und 20-40 gr. Kopf zugelegt habe.


Für diesen Einsatzbereich ist die Rute nach meinem ersten Eindruck gut geeignet und wäre auch für mich in der engeren Auswahl (neben VHF und CTS EST ).

Sie ist natürlich kein "Brett" im eigentlichen Sinn, sondern eben sehr stramm mit richtig Power und dabei trotzdem sehr sensibel, das war schon beeindruckend. Zum "normalen" Standard-Zanderangeln an stehenden und langsam fließenden Gewässern mit Gummis von 8-13cm und Köpfen von 5-14g wäre mir die SSII jedoch zu schwer und zu steif. Am Fisch konnte ich sie ja leider nicht testen, aber das holen wir spätestens im September nach 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Lass Dir den Blank schicken, die restliche Kohle zurückgeben und dann lässt Du bei einem anderen Rutenbauer aufbauen, soll ja einige sehr gute geben.
Wird preislich wahrscheinlich sogar günstiger und die Qualität stimmt dann sicher auch.


----------



## Da Vinci (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

muss nun auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben!
Ich finde das schon ne heftige und unangebracht Diskussion, ein einfaches Telefonat mit CW hätte gereicht und die Sache wäre geklärt. Klar sind solche Schönheitsfehler ärgerlich, können aber mal passieren, deswegen muss man das hier nicht gleich in nem Forum veröffentlichen.
Sorry, aber meine Meinung!
Bin mir sicher CW wird da sehr kulant agieren, wie auch ich das von ihm gewohnt bin! Er hat mich immer gut beraten, auch wenns mal Probleme mit Bruch oder ähnlichem gab!

Jochen


----------



## Da Vinci (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Von einer Preisminderung hab ich ja auch nicht gesprochen!
Bin davon überzeug, dass CW die Rute ausbessert und ggf. sogar erneuert!
Hatte auch schon solche Kleinigkeiten bei einem anderen Rutenbauer (den ich hier nicht nennen werde) und habe das bewusst hier nicht zur Sprache gebracht - will ihn ja nicht schädigen.


----------



## biX (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wie schon geschrieben, gehe ich davon aus, dass CW beim Bau einen schlechten Tag hatte. Ich habe, wie auch schon bemerkt, einige weitere Ruten von ihm und die sind top.
Also Ball erst mal flach halten. Ich denke allerdings schon, dass man solche Probleme hier ansprechen sollte, solange man sie nicht pauschalisiert. Es gibt ja wohl einige andere (neben mir mit meinen alten Ruten von ihm), die mit der Qualität zufrieden sind, sonst würde ja niemand mehr kaufen.
Ich warte erst mal auf die Reaktion ...

V.


----------



## biX (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich kenn nur die alte Cheetah - sehr geile Rute.
> 
> Jedoch ist die "neue" Cheetah (mit Korkgriff) nicht die echte Cheetah-R. Die Cheetah-R sieht *so* aus und nicht so wie Spro die hier vertreibt.



Wo kann man mal die 76ML probieren???


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

In Japan... bass.jp kann die Gamakatsu Ruten bestellen und liefern. Alles unter 1.50 m Packmaß geht günstig mit EMS hierher, länge Ruten kommen dann verdammt teuer mit FedEx. Die 96M würde mit FedEx kommen, das war's mir dann doch nicht wert.


----------



## Slotti (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Lass Dir den Blank schicken, die restliche Kohle zurückgeben und dann lässt Du bei einem anderen Rutenbauer aufbauen, soll ja einige sehr gute geben.
> Wird preislich wahrscheinlich sogar günstiger und die Qualität stimmt dann sicher auch.




naja bei so manch einem käme er dann vom Regen in die Traufe...., ich denke die "Mängel" an der Rute hätten einige sicher gar nicht gesehen, das war Tisie`s geschultes Auge schuld 


man muß ja schon sagen das man im normalfall bei CMW eine sehr gute Arbeit bekommt die besser ist als bei vielen Wettbewerbern , diese läßt er sich allerdings auch gut bezahlen und wenn man dann mit der Qualität nicht einverstanden ist sollte man das auch reklamieren.

Ich bin mir sicher er findet dort eine passende Lösung alles andere kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Mattes war ich mit der Aktion der Rute *top zufrieden* (und das entscheidet bei mir über Einsatz oder Keller), da ich sie mir ja auch für den Einsatz mit 15 cm Gummifisch und 20-40 gr. Kopf zugelegt habe.


Das ist doch auch schon mal erheblich was, mehr als die halbe Miete! #6
Dann hat das Rätseln und Grübeln ja wohl ein Ende, Mr.V ? 

Ich kann mich da nur der Einschätzung von Stefan und Mark (Slotti) anschließen, kann eigentlich nur unglücklich passiert sein und alleine von seiner Rutenbauereinstellung her wird Christian das sicher nicht auf "sich" sitzen lassen. Das stehen schon mal eine erhebliche Menge Ruten im Aufbau herum, wie ich selber schon sehen könnte, und da hat der Fehlerteufel dann schon eine Chance.



biX schrieb:


> Ich eifere wohl DocHof mit seinen 60 Ruten im Keller nach, dessen "Sammeleifer" früher für mich beängstigend war |supergri


Du hast anscheinend zu lange nicht nachgeschaut ... das Wetter wird endlich besser und ab 15.05. ist der Hecht im Oberharz eeeendlich auch wieder auf ...


----------



## drehteufel (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich kann mich da nur der Einschätzung von Stefan und Mark (Slotti) anschließen, kann eigentlich nur unglücklich passiert sein und alleine von seiner Rutenbauereinstellung her wird Christian das sicher nicht auf "sich" sitzen lassen. Das stehen schon mal eine erhebliche Menge Ruten im Aufbau herum, wie ich selber schon sehen könnte, und da hat der Fehlerteufel dann schon eine Chance.


 
Das mag sein, allerdings sollte man davon ausgehen, dass Kunden, die Preise auf hohem bis sehr hohem Niveau für Angelruten bezahlen, auch absolute Spitzenqualität haben möchten und dem sollte mit einer entsprechend strengen Endkontrolle Rechnung getragen werden.
Einem geschulten Auge wären dabei die Fehler sicher nicht entgangen.
Bin gespannt, was bei der Sache rauskommt.


----------



## biX (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So, anbei einige Bilder:
Auf den ersten beiden Bildern ist deutlich ein, na ich bezeichne es mal als Mattenübergang zu erkennen. Ist deutlich erkenbar und stört mich enorm.
Dann der Winding Check. Deutlich zu erkennen, dass der nicht in der Mitte sitzt. Stört mich ebenfalls enorm.
Dann der Übergang zum Rollenhalter. Mit den Kleberresten könnt ich leben.
Tja, und dann hat diese #q -Abschlusskappe mir gleich Kratzer an der letzten Wicklung gebracht. Könnte man wahrscheinlich noch mal fein überlackieren und beim Transport umwickle ich dann halt zukünftig die Abschlusskappe bzw. nach einiger Nutzung sind kleinere Kratzer ja dann normal.
Es folgen noch paar weitere Bilder.


----------



## Slotti (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> So, anbei einige Bilder:
> Auf den ersten beiden Bildern ist deutlich ein, na ich bezeichne es mal als Mattenübergang zu erkennen. Ist deutlich erkenbar und stört mich enorm.




Ich denke damit meinst du den Blank richtig? Die Lackierung sieht eigentlich ok aus.

Der Winding Check ist wirklich nicht sonderlich schön, gerade auch die Lackreste und der nicht angepasste Kork. Der Lack wirkt dort auch leicht "wellig"


----------



## scemler (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe mir letztens auch eine gebrauchte SS3 Marke CMW gekauft und die hat auch einen eklatanten Designfehler, muss ich sagen. Die Rute wurde im Herbst 2008 gebaut.

Das Handteil der Rute ist antrazitfarbend, die letzten unteren 5cm des Spitzenteils haben ebenfalls diese Farbe, aber dann geht das Spitzenteil in eine dunklere Farbe, fast schwarz, über.

Dieser Übergang sieht auch richtig unsauber schräg abgeklebt aus.

Ich weiss echt nicht, was die sich von CMW dabei gedacht haben, dem Vorbesitzer so eine Rute auszuliefern. Ich wusste das beim Kauf aber auch nicht, aber für mich ist das jetzt nicht soooo schlimm.

Man sieht es aber nur wirklich bei Sonne, dann aber richtig deutlich.

Naja, wenn die nächste Schonzeit anbricht, schicke ich das Spitzenteil mal zu CMW und frage, ob die das noch nachträglich ausbessern können für nen Obulus.

Ich muss unbedingt mal Fotots davon machen.


----------



## biX (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Den Mattenübergang habe ich im ersten Bild noch mal nachgezeichnet. Das sieht damit aus wie B-Ware ...

Der Kork ist höchste Qualität. War früher auch mal besser. Aber das ist wohl vorlieferantenbedingt ...

MfG


----------



## Slotti (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das mit den Matten hat man manchmal , zb bei den Tusk Sea Spin hört im Spitzenbereich die Carbon Optik Matte irgendwann auf und es geht mit "normaler" Kohlefaseroptik weiter. Ob das jetzt bei einem € 200,- Euro Blank sein darf.... keine Ahnung.

Darf man fragen was der Kork gekostet hat?


----------



## Slotti (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

naja der Kork ist schon ok, es sind halt nur leider 4-5 Scheiben dazwischen die qualitätsmäßig die Sache nach unten ziehen, der Rest hat aber kaum bis keinerlei Einschlüsse.


----------



## scemler (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das mit dem Kork seh ich ja jetzt erst.

Ich würde das Ding zurückschicken, ist ne Frechheit, sowas zu dem Preis abzuliefern.


----------



## biX (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Das mit den Matten hat man manchmal , zb bei den Tusk Sea Spin hört im Spitzenbereich die Carbon Optik Matte irgendwann auf und es geht mit "normaler" Kohlefaseroptik weiter. Ob das jetzt bei einem € 200,- Euro Blank sein darf.... keine Ahnung.
> 
> Darf man fragen was der Kork gekostet hat?



Naja, es geht aber nicht mit der anderen Matte weiter, wie man auf dem beigefügten Bild sieht. Ist einfach so, als wenn da mal auf 5/6 cm ein anderes Oberflächenfinish drauf ist (bzw. nicht drauf ist).


----------



## Slotti (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

also zb dieser Kork :







ist meiner Ansicht schlechter, allerdings kostet der auch bloß € 28,90 und für meine Ansprüche ausreichend.


Wie gesagt das mit dem "Mattenfehler" vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen , es wirkt allerdings für einen so teuren Blank schon etwas ungewöhnlich.


----------



## megger (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hab mir auch ne SS3 aufgebaut. Das mit dem anderen Gewebe auf den ersten 5cm des Spitzenteils habe ich auch. Wenn man mal genauer hinschaut, dann ist es das selbe Material, das auch am gesamten Handteil verwendet wird. Könnte vielleicht zur Verstärkung der Steckverbindung dienen. Auf jeden Fall hat das nichts mit abkleben zu tun! Das scheint ganz bewusst gemacht sein. Man könnte den Übergang mit einer Wicklung überdecken, wenn es einen stört. Mir persönlich war es aber egal. Und da ich mein Spitzenteil möglichst leicht haben wollte, hab ich es gelassen. Ansonsten eine wirklich tolle Rute, die sich wirklich Traumhaft fischen lässt.


Petri

Megger


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Mark:

Die Qualität des gezeigten Korks von CMW ist schon in Ordnung, allerdings finde ich es rein optisch nicht in Ordnung Scheiben von solch unterschiedlicher Färbung zusammenzusetzen, wenn man von Kork "Höchster Qualität" spricht. #d

Es sei denn, diese "Zebra-Optik" ist gewünscht, aber ich nehme mal an dann wäre es zum einen ausgeprägter und zum anderen hier auch erwähnt worden, das der Griff so bestellt ist. #c

Bei dem Winding-Check sieht es ja fast aus als sei der Kork nicht zentrisch gebohrt? ;+

Oder hat den tatsächlich jemand so schlecht eingeklebt? Bei einem halbwegs passend zum Blankdurchmesser ausgesuchten WC sollte das kaum möglich sein, oder täusche ich mich da? Bei Abstufungen von 0,5mm kann das nicht so aussehen wenn der Kork mittig gebohrt ist.

Die Kratzer am Überschub sind sehr ärgerlich, schade das sowas passiert. Hätte man beim montieren der Abschlußkappe merken können, schlecht angefastes Exemplar erwischt...

Kleberreste sind ärgerlich, können aber passieren.

Der Blank... Na ja, scheint ja öfters so auszusehen... Ob das konstruktionsbedingt immer so ist oder nur bein diesem Exemplar kann ich nicht sagen, allerdings hat der Rutenbauer da wenig Mögliochkeiten ausser wie schon gesagt zu überwickeln. Schön finde ich das jetzt auch nicht, aber das ist blankspezifisch. Falls es bei allen Modellen so ist muss man wohl damit leben, wenn es nur bei diesem einen sein sollte hätte man das bei CMW wohl merken und den Blank aussortieren müssen.


Ich bin sicher das Du mit C. Weckesser eine kulante Lösung des Problems erreichen wirst. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, das man die Rute so "repariert" bekommt, wenn der Griff komplett runter soll (Kork hinten + Vorgriff + WC?) kann man das Handteil wohl gleich neu machen... #c

Drücke die Daumen das Du bald eine fehlerfreie Rute in den Händen hast! :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> also zb dieser Kork :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den würde ich auch jederzeit dem gezeigten vorziehen!

Der Kork hat wohl noch mal 30€ Aufpreis auf den Normal-Kork gekostet, oder? Ich finde dafür muss man eine harmonische Färbung der Scheiben erwarten können.


----------



## ivo (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bei meiner SS III ist auch so eine Vertärkung an der Überschubverbindung des Spitzenteils. Ich habe damals gleich beim Meister angerufen und reklamiert. Er sagte mir das das eine Verstärkung sei. Ich habe das so akzeptiert. Bei mir ist das aber nicht so hell. Die Farbe liegt nahe an der Blankfarbe.
So wie die SS von bix aussieht würde ich die Rute nicht abnehmen. Für soviel Geld kann man mehr erwarten.


----------



## Slotti (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

am Überschub könnte man das auch noch verstehen aber hier ist das ja mitten im Blank |kopfkrat

ausschauen tuts tatsächlich als würde da ein Stück der "Deckmatte" fehlen, kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> So, anbei einige Bilder:
> Auf den ersten beiden Bildern ist deutlich ein, na ich bezeichne es mal als Mattenübergang zu erkennen. Ist deutlich erkenbar und stört mich enorm.


Das würde mich auch stören - so farblich abweichend.
Das hat aber nicht der Rutenbauer verzapft, sondern der Blanklieferant, und das ist nach meiner Ansicht wirklich kein 1.Wahl Blank mehr. Ich würde so einen neu lackieren müssen ...


----------



## serge7 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was bei CMW derzeit passiert ist m.M.n. das Phänomen welches auftritt, wenn man als Einzelner als Meister im Rutenbau (C.W.) durch den Aufbau qualitativ hochwertiger Ruten sich einen Namen gemacht hat, das dann zu noch mehr Geld machen will, mit der Masse der Bestellungen nicht mehr alles alleine machen kann und zu Massenproduktion übergeht. 

Siehe hier auch die Anzeigen in diversen Angelzeitschriften etc. Ich denke, das hat mit individueller Fertigung und Liebe bzw. Perfektion, mit der eine Rute gefertigt wird dann nicht mehr viel zu tun. Das bleibt auf der Strecke und dann kommt eben das dabei raus was hier diskutiert wird.


----------



## Blink* (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich hatte bei meiner BP von CMW auch einige kleine "Lackschäden" im Spitzenteil, die aber erst nach einer Woche fischen auftauchten und somit vorher nicht sichtbar waren. Nur ein optischer Mangel, aber die Rute soll ja schon etwas länger in meinem Besitz bleiben.

Ein Anruf genügte und Christian Weckesser entschuldigte sich für dieses Missgeschick und bot mir den Tausch des Spitzenteils an.
Ich habe die Rute, allerdings noch 2 Monate gefischt und erst am Beginn der Schonzeit eingeschickt. Binnen einer Woche hatte ich meine BP mit einem neuen, wunderschönen Spitzenteil wieder in der Hand.

Es ist zwar ärgerlich, wenn so etwas bei solch teuren Ruten passiert, aber ein erstklassiger Service macht dies wieder gut.

beste Grüsse,


----------



## Leski (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> Den Mattenübergang habe ich im ersten Bild noch mal nachgezeichnet. Das sieht damit aus wie B-Ware ...
> 
> Der Kork ist höchste Qualität. War früher auch mal besser. Aber das ist wohl vorlieferantenbedingt ...
> 
> MfG


 
Also zu diesem Mattenübergang kann ich nur sagen hab mir einige bei CMW angesehen und ein Kumpel und sein Dad hat auch eine selbst aufgebaut,diese Ruten haben das anscheinend alle.dort ist eigentlich nur noch ein Stück Matte extra rumgewickelt worden bei der Produktion das als verstärkung der Steckverbindung dient,wenn man sich die Rute "nicht aufbauen lässt" sondern selbst macht kann man dies geschickt verstecken,siehe Bild:q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

OK, wenn das bei dem Blank immer so ist kann man da wohl nichts gegen machen - ausser natürlich so geschickt arbeiten wie Leski! #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> ich hatte CW so verstanden, daß das vom Prinzip (Material + Taper) die gleichen Blanks sind, nur in anderen WG-Klassen



Nee, das kann nicht ganz sein, die Blankgeometrie ist ja anders. Laut Slotti und diversen anderen Rutenspezis soll die SII ne dickere Spitze haben und VHF-ähnlicher sein. #c


----------



## Tisie (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Bei dem Winding-Check sieht es ja fast aus als sei der Kork nicht zentrisch gebohrt? ;+


genau. Ich finde es auch unsauber/nachlässig, daß die Stirnseite des Korks nicht fein geschliffen wurde.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Oder hat den tatsächlich jemand so schlecht eingeklebt? Bei einem halbwegs passend zum Blankdurchmesser ausgesuchten WC sollte das kaum möglich sein, oder täusche ich mich da? Bei Abstufungen von 0,5mm kann das nicht so aussehen wenn der Kork mittig gebohrt ist.


Eigentlich wird der WC gar nicht geklebt #d ... wenn noch etwas Luft zwischen WC und Blank ist, kann man eine entsprechende Unterwicklung bis an den Kork ran machen und den WC darauf schieben - sollte dann straff sitzen. Und den WC so halb (und wellig - richtig gesehen, Slotti #6) über zu lackieren, finde ich ganz schlecht. Sowas wirkt immer unsauber.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die Kratzer am Überschub sind sehr ärgerlich, schade das sowas passiert. Hätte man beim montieren der Abschlußkappe merken können, schlecht angefastes Exemplar erwischt...


Das scheint bei dem Typ konstruktionsbedingt zu sein, denn die Kappe wirkte insgesamt sehr sauber verarbeitet. Allerdings steht die Metallkante etwas über den Rubber-Kork-Abschluß hinaus und das erzeugt die Kratzer.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Kleberreste sind ärgerlich, können aber passieren.


Bei dem Preis? Am oberen Ende des Rollenhalters war das noch deutlich ausgeprägter, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Vielleicht macht Veikko davon nochmal ein Foto?!

Der Mattenübergang im Spitzenteil ist meiner Meinung nach nichts außergewöhnliches. Viele Ruten haben auf den unteren 2/3 oder 3/4 eine zusätzliche Matte zur Versteifung. Der Blank unterhalb dieses Übergangs ist durch die andere Matte etwas heller, darüber kommt dann die darunter liegende Schicht zum Vorschein, die etwas dunkler ist. Bei dem Blankpreis könnte man da schon einen sauberen/geraden Übergang erwarten, aber funktionell sind da sicher keine Probleme zu befürchten.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nee, das kann nicht ganz sein, die Blankgeometrie ist ja anders. Laut Slotti und diversen anderen Rutenspezis soll die SII ne dickere Spitze haben und VHF-ähnlicher sein. #c


Ach so, danke für die Info!

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Zum "normalen" Standard-Zanderangeln an stehenden und langsam fließenden Gewässern mit Gummis von 8-13cm und Köpfen von 5-14g wäre mir die SSII jedoch zu schwer und zu steif.



Dafür passt die SSIII -60g sehr gut.

Packt die SII eurer Meinung nach tatsächlich die 40g Köpfe noch? Ich such genau für den Einsatz von 21-40g (evtl. auch noch bis 50g -> Obergrenze) Jigs nen Blank...


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil! Dafür ist ein Forum ja da, dass Murks und Pfusch angesprochen und diskutiert werden können. Nur so werden Die Hersteller zur Ablieferung von einwandfreier Arbeit "erzogen". Wenn jeder bei Fehlern "klein beigeben" würde, würde die Qualität rapide sinken. Bei einer handgebauten Rute dieser Preisklaase ist Top-Qualität Pflicht!



Das seh ich aber auch so! #6

Das hat mit übler Nachrede oder Geschäftsschädigung garnichts zu tun.



biX schrieb:


> Naja, es geht aber nicht mit der anderen Matte weiter, wie man auf dem beigefügten Bild sieht. Ist einfach so, als wenn da mal auf 5/6 cm ein anderes



Schätze so sehen die SS-Blanks alle aus, meiner hat das jedenfalls auch. Ich würde das nicht unbedingt als Fehler oder B-Ware interpretieren. Versteh nicht, wie man sich daran stören kann.



megger schrieb:


> Hab mir auch ne SS3 aufgebaut. Das mit dem anderen Gewebe auf den ersten 5cm des Spitzenteils habe ich auch. Wenn man mal genauer hinschaut, dann ist es das selbe Material, das auch am gesamten Handteil verwendet wird. *Könnte vielleicht zur Verstärkung der Steckverbindung dienen.* Auf jeden Fall hat das nichts mit abkleben zu tun! Das scheint ganz bewusst gemacht sein.



So sieht's wohl aus.



AngelDet schrieb:


> und das ist nach meiner Ansicht wirklich kein 1.Wahl Blank mehr. Ich würde so einen neu lackieren müssen ...



So ein Quatsch. Bist du nicht der, dem Robustheit wichtiger ist als schöne Optik??? |rolleyes Hat dein TactilusII-Blank nicht evtl. sogar auch so eine Verstärkung? Für die Harzer Hechte muss so eine Steckverbindung doch bestimmt einiges aushalten, oder?


----------



## Tisie (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Packt die SII eurer Meinung nach tatsächlich die 40g Köpfe noch?


das kann ich Dir nicht mit Gewissheit sagen, ohne mich zu weit aus dem Fenster zu lehnen ... bei unserem gemeinsamen Angeln waren die größten Gummis die Veikko dabei hatte Slottis in 15cm und die Shaker in 6" an 14g oder 18g Köpfen |kopfkrat - genau kann Dir das Veikko sagen.

Diese Köder hat die Rute spielerisch gepackt und da ist meiner Meinung nach noch viiieeel Luft nach oben. Aber ohne konkretes Ausprobieren würde ich da auch keine konkrete Aussage zu 40g oder gar 50g Köpfen treffen wollen. Und hängt ja auch von den Gummigrößen und persönlichen Vorlieben ab 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch. Bist du nicht der, dem Robustheit wichtiger ist als schöne Optik??? |rolleyes Hat dein TactilusII-Blank nicht evtl. sogar auch so eine Verstärkung? Für die Harzer Hechte muss so eine Steckverbindung doch bestimmt einiges aushalten, oder?


Nicht Quatsch, denn Du hast es genau schon richtig geortet: 
Dieser Blank mit der gleichen Oberfläche des SSIII Materials hat eben keine Varianten oder Verstärkungen in der Oberfläche, sondern alles 1a homogen. Das ist (auch) für mich 1.Wahl.
Bei dem älteren Tactilus-Blank mit erheblich anderer Oberfläche ist auch so eine schwarze Umwicklung um die Steckung, eben gegen die mehr graue sonstige Oberfläche schon sehr im Kontrast abfallend. (siehe bei Pauly)
Ein Blank 2.Wahl ist in Ordnung, hat aber Oberflächenmacken oder Unschönheiten. 
Das träfe hier auf den bewußten SSII auch zu, bei 1.Wahl ist ein Blank in der Oberfläche perfekt. Oder es sind eben immer noch Kleinserien/Prototypen, die können ja viel anstellen. Das dies als Verbesserung gemeint ist, ist eigentlich klar, soll verstärken, sonst wäre es nicht da. Also technisch nicht schlimm.
Wenn ich aber einen optisch homogenen Blank haben möchte, stören solche Auffälligkeiten schon. Sieht immer irgendwie dreckig oder nach Taubenschiss aus. 

Wenn man einen Blank neu lackiert, ist es ja egal.
Wer aber als Premium Kunde viel Geld bezahlt, darf eigentlich eine 1a Oberfläche des Blanks erwarten, das ist ja Standard. 
Außer es wäre eben wegen den optischen Auffälligkeiten eines Kleinserienblanks abgesprochen mit den Flecken. Scheint aber nicht so, denn dann würde sich Veikko ja nicht so drüber ärgern ...

Und anbei: Der Tactilus-II+ scheint doch um einiges stärker auszufallen als draufgedruckt. 
Macht mit Wobblern *ab* 50g erst Spaß zu werfen ... mir aber auch recht (s.o.)


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



> Bei dem älteren Tactilus-Blank mit erheblich anderer Oberfläche ist auch so eine schwarze Umwicklung um die Steckung, eben gegen die mehr graue sonstige Oberfläche schon sehr im Kontrast abfallend.


Da fällt aber etwas unter den Tisch (auch wenn's an sich nichts damit zu tun hat), daß der "alte" Tactilus-Blank von einem ganz anderen Hersteller aus einer ganz anderen Fabrik kommt und (vermute ich einfach mal) aus einem anderen Material besteht - mich würde mal interessieren, was die außer dem Namen noch so gemeinsam haben...



> Ein Blank 2.Wahl ist in Ordnung, hat aber Oberflächenmacken oder Unschönheiten.
> Das träfe hier auf den bewußten SSII auch zu, bei 1.Wahl ist ein Blank in der Oberfläche perfekt.


Dann sind alle SS-Blanks 2. Wahl und es gibt keine 1. Wahl-Blanks...

Für mich ist das einfach ein Merkmal dieser Blanks und kein Fehler oder eine Unschönheit. Das gilt für mich auch für die ungeschliffene Kohlefaser. Das spart dem Hersteller sicher einen Arbeitsgang und Produktionskosten. Mir ist das letztendlich egal, denn das sagt für mich garnichts über die Güte aus. Ich finde sogar, daß es eigentlich ganz cool aussieht. :q

Für mich gibt's sowas wie 2. Wahl nur, wenn es von selbigem Artikel auch eine 1. Wahl (=bessere Qualität) gibt.


----------



## Tisie (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Detlef,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das träfe hier auf den bewußten SSII auch zu, bei 1.Wahl ist ein Blank in der Oberfläche perfekt.


an der Oberfläche/Lackierung gibt es nichts auszusetzen und an der unsauber bzw. ungerade endenden Matte würde auch eine neue Lackierung nichts ändern.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> an der Oberfläche/Lackierung gibt es nichts auszusetzen und an der unsauber bzw. ungerade endenden Matte würde auch eine neue Lackierung nichts ändern.



Das habe ich mich auch gefragt, wie man sowas weglackieren will. |supergri Überwickeln ginge ja, wie hier schon schön gezeigt wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> an der Oberfläche/Lackierung gibt es nichts auszusetzen und an der unsauber bzw. ungerade endenden Matte würde auch eine neue Lackierung nichts ändern.


Wie, steht die Matte zusätzlich noch erhaben hoch oder wie? 
Das kann ich dem Foto nicht eindeutig entnehmen.
Mit echten Fehlern in der Blankwickelmatte+Oberfläche wäre es auch keine 2.Wahl mehr - absolut unter dem normalen gesamten Blankangebot gesehen.

Wenn ich einen Blank in Teilen oder in Gänze mit einem feinen farbigen Kunstharzlack lackiere - ich meine echtes lackieren und nicht diesen "Bindungskleber" fürs Garn , sieht man hinterher nichts mehr von sowas. Man kann als Rutenbauer ja auch einiges dagegen tun, sei es ein verlängertes Farbelement drüber oder sowas. Oder eine vergünstigte Blanklackierung anbieten, die kostet normal eben 99 EUR bei ihm. Oder eine zweite Zierwicklung, Kreuzwicklung. 

Leski jat eine sehr nette Variante gezeigt #6, wobei es mich u.U. sehr stören könnte, dadurch an eine bestimmte Ringposition "gezwungen" zu sein. Das führt jetzt aber zu weit.

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie sich das arrangieren wird.


----------



## Tisie (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mensch Detlef,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie, steht die Matte zusätzlich noch erhaben hoch oder wie?


sooo schwer ist das doch nicht zu verstehen, zumal das Foto es doch zeigt |rolleyes ... die untere Matte endet nicht gerade (gerade im Sinne von 90° zur Blankachse) sondern so versetzt als auslaufende Wicklung. Das sieht man eben, aber die Oberfläche ist glatt und die Funktion dürfte es auch nicht beeinträchtigen. Normalerweise sind diese Mattenübergänge gerade und teilweise auch so gelegt, daß eine Ringwicklung draufsitzt, so z.B. bei meiner Fox Predator XS Jig. Kann ich bei Bedarf ja mal fotografieren, dann wird der Unterschied deutlich.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## biX (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Geworfen haben wir als schwersten Gummi Slottershad 15 cm und Shaker 6" mit 25 gr. Kopf. Das war mehr als problemlos.
40 gr.-Kopf dürfte auch kein Problem sein.

Es tut mir ja echt leid, wenn dieser Wechsel bei jeder Rute ist. Mich stört er!


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hmm, ach so - ist mir garnicht aufgefallen, aber bei mir befindet sich diese Stelle an der Steckverbindung, nicht irgendwo auf dem Blank. Sie geht auch komplett um den ganzen Blank herum, bei Dir sieht's aus wie ein schmaler Streifen.  Es sieht schon einbißchen seltsam aus, so nahe an einer Ringbindung... #t 
Der Aufbau ist ja ziemlich Standard, also keine außergewöhnlichen Sachen, sondern so wie im Katalog angeboten. In so fern sollte der C.W das Ding eigentlich komplett zurücknehmen - kriegt dann halt jemand anders auf's Auge gedrückt... |rolleyes


----------



## ivo (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wie gesagt bei meiner SSIII ist die Verstärkung auch am Überschub des Spitzenteils. Bei meiner SSII fehlt das oder wurde geschickt verdeckt.


@WickedWalleye
Für 40gr Köpfe und Gummifische ab 15cm würde ich die SSIII 95 gr nehmen. Ist doch auch ne gute Ergänzung zu deiner Kleinen.:q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> Geworfen haben wir als schwersten Gummi Slottershad 15 cm und Shaker 6" mit 25 gr. Kopf. Das war mehr als problemlos.
> 40 gr.-Kopf dürfte auch kein Problem sein.



Werfen vielleicht, aber über die Rute führen? |kopfkrat


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



ivo schrieb:


> Für 40gr Köpfe und Gummifische ab 15cm würde ich die SSIII 95 gr nehmen. Ist doch auch ne gute Ergänzung zu deiner Kleinen.:q



Hmmm, ich hatte irgendwie in Erinnerung jemand meinte die SII -85g schafft nach oben hin mehr als die schwere SIII... |kopfkrat


----------



## ivo (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@WickedWalleye

Meine persönliche Marke bei der SSII liegt bei ca 30 gr Kopf + 15er Fisch (wenig Strömung). Zur Not auch mal 35gr. Solltest du auch 15er+ fischen wollen würde ich zur SSIII greifen.


----------



## Tisie (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,



biX schrieb:


> Geworfen haben wir als schwersten Gummi Slottershad 15 cm und Shaker 6" mit 25 gr. Kopf.


ach so |kopfkrat ... kam mir gar nicht so schwer vor. Naja, so kann man sich täuschen |rolleyes

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Pikepauly (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Prignitz Angler

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Neuen!

Die Qualität der J.H. Ruten ist wirklich aussergewöhnlich.


----------



## DRU (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Qualität von JH kann ich nur bestätigen  :q


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum traum Stecken#6

Kommt ja grade zum perfekten Zeitpunkt#h


----------



## biX (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So, ich war ja gebeten wurden Euch weiter über den Stand meiner SS2-Anschaffung zu informieren. Außer dem sollen positive Dinge ja auch benannt werden:

Nach dem ich am Wochenende CW meine "Probleme" mit der Rute per E-Mail mitgeteilt hatte, hat er mich am Montag Abend versucht zu kontaktieren und Dienstag früh dann ans Handy bekommen. Unter dem sehr posiven Motto "Bei mir gibt es keine unzufriedenen Kunden" hatten wir noch mal ein kurzes Gespräch zu Winding Check und den anderen Dingen. Er schlug mir eine Abholung der Rute vor und das er sich das ansehen würde. Wie gesagt war das Gespräch am Diesntag und gestern, Donnerstag wurde die SS2 dann von UPS abgeholt. Also bisher sehr schnell reagiert.

V.


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist fein! #6


----------



## DozeyDragoN (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nicht anders erwartet! 


DD


----------



## marcel1811 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe schon immer mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir eine eigene Spinrute aufzubauen, etwas besonderes das nicht jeder hat.

Jetzt war es so weit nachdem ich schon Monate das ganze AB nach Informationen zum Bau durch hatte, stellte sich ''NUR'' noch die Frage welchen Blank soll ich nehmen.
Ich hatte wirklich alle Themen durch High-End Spinruten |krach:, Harrison Blank Fan |krach:,Blechpeitschen Blank Fan |krach:,CTS Fan |krach: und und und mann sollte jetzt meinen es hat geholfen.
Naja jetzt kannte ich noch mehr Blanks :m und wusste immer noch nicht so recht welcher es werden soll.
Gefischt hatte ich bisher nur zwei Handmade Ruten eine Originale Blechpeitsche und eine VHF 30-75 von denen beiden ich sehr begeistert war.

Nach langem hin und her wurde es dann eine VHF 15-45g :l

Den Aufbau fand ich leichter als anfangs gedacht die nächsten 2-3 Wochen wurde immer mal wieder ne Stunde auf zwei gebastelt und wie ich finde kann sich das Ergebniss der ersten selbst aufgebauten Rute sehen lassen.



Aufbau:

Blank: Harrison VHF 15-45g
Ringe: Fuji SIC LVSG 25-8
Halter: Fuji DPS mit Wovencarbonspacer
Endkappe: Alu Endkappe mit meinen Initzalien


Wegen dem geteiltem Aufbau musste ich ein Kontergewicht von 50 gr. verbauen was ich nicht sonderlich schlimm finde lieber was schwerer wie Kopflastig. 

So und jetzt noch ein paar Bilder.































Gruß Marcel (jetzt Rutenbauer)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da kann ich nur sagen: Blitzsauber für ein Erstlingswerk! #6


----------



## fluefiske (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das hast Du fein gemacht,Marcel.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Starke Leistung, Respekt!


----------



## prignitz_angler (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

saubere arbeit #6

dann mal viel spass mit


----------



## ivo (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sehr schönes Stück. Sieht richtig gut aus.#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

#r

Auch wenn man auf so Fotos immer recht wenig sieht - ich kann kaum glauben, daß das deine Erste ist! |bigeyes

Saubere Arbeit!


----------



## Leski (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

HI,
da ja nun die Forellenschonzeit beendet ist musste unbedingt eine neue ultraleicht-Forellenrute her zum spinnern mit 1er Mepps usw. Nach langer suche bin ich dann bei Christian über einen Blank gestolpert der Preis-Leistungsmäsig gut passte.Dann gleich bestellt und Rute auf 3 Tage gebaut  
Lackiert hab ich diesmal nur einmal das reicht mir vollkommen 
Ach ja das ST wiegt 10,3g das Handteil 72,1g  
Nun mal zu den Teilen

Blank Forecast Spin RX6  2,01m 6'6" WG 2-12gr, Line 2-6lb 2 teilig
Rollenhalter 16er ATC Aero mit Fuji-Feststellschraube  
7+1 Beringung (LVSG-LSG+FST)
Kork 
Endkappe aus Edelstahl selbst gedreht und vorderster Windigcheck selbst gedreht
2 Windigchecks aus Gummi(überlackiert)

Ich hoff die Bilder sind einigermasen was geworden (Scheisswetter)
P.S.: @Hirs ez könn ma mal nach Trausnitz zum Forellenfischen


----------



## Leski (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Und noch 2 Bildchen


----------



## Chrizzi (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hab mir ein Batson ISB721 aufgebaut jedoch noch nicht fischen können. Sobald ich Zeit hab, werde ich das tun. Die 6' hab ich noch (im Handteil) auf 5'7" gekürzt. 

Für Gummizeugs (Jiggen, T-Rig, C-Rig, DropShot) sollte die Rute super sein. Wie das mit Jerkbaits aussieht weiß ich nicht, da könnte das Taper schon zu Fast sein, aber ich werde das mal testen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Kopytos sind schon ziemliche Brummer, ansonsten fallen mir nur die Delalande Miss Shad ein, die noch mehr Druck erzeugen. Gibt's in 8 und 10cm. Und die Big Hammer bzw. Camo Hammer machen auch ordentlich Druck.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Wie war das? Wer hat hier nochmal eine RST SHAD PRO? Und kann was dazu sagen ...
> 
> 
> |wavey:



habe meine jetzt ueber 1 Jahr gefischt - was willst du wissen?


----------



## Allerkanal09 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi, 
wollte mir demnächst auch mal eine Handmade-Spinnrute zulegen. Ich könnte eine schöne Harrison VF Rute ergattern.
Sie hat ein Wurfgewicht von 75g und eine Länge von 2,7m.

Merkt man wirklich einen Unterschied zu Ruten von der "Stange", wenn die Rute sauber und einwandfrei aufgebaut ist?|bigeyes

Hier noch ein paar Fotos (Ist das sauber gebaut, oder doch gepfuscht?)


----------



## Ranger (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Du Rute müsste eine VT sein oder???


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Allerkanal09 schrieb:


> ...
> Merkt man wirklich einen Unterschied zu Ruten von der "Stange", wenn die Rute sauber und einwandfrei aufgebaut ist?|bigeyes
> ...



Wen der Bauer ein Könner ist definitiv ja, es gibt auch Rutenbauer die es nicht so gut können, da gibt es schon mal unsaubere Lackierungen der Wicklungen usw


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der elementare Vorteil einer handgebauten Rute ist m.M.n. die Anpassung an Deine Wünsche und Anforderungen. Wenn man eine Rute fertig kauft fällt das weg, man hat eben eine Rute die nach den Anforderungen eines anderen gebaut wurde. Wenn das für Dich auch passt ist das top, aber oft ist es dann eben ein Kompromiss.

Für was möchtest Du die Rute denn nutzen?

Ist die Rute optisch so wie Du Dir das vorstellst? Oder eigentlich eher nicht?


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hm,...

Stefan, das sehe ich mittlerweile etwas anders. Oder auch nicht. Zunächst mal sind handaufgebaute Ruten eine Luxusspielerei. Wenn man Glück hat und einen Rutenbauer erwischt, der sein Handwerk liebt und versteht, dann bekommt man verglichen mit den teuren Stangenruten relativ günstig eine Angelrute mit sehr klar definierten Eigenschaften, allerdings häufig auch mit einem recht schmalen Einsatzspektrum. Wenn man mehr der Typ "für jeden Köder" eine Rute ist, dann kann man an handaufgebauten Ruten sehr viel Freude haben.

Wenn man dagegen universeller und unspezifischer fischt, dann sehe ich nur einen begrenzten Nutzen im Handaufbau. Gerade Ruten, die vom Typ her der VT ähnlich sind, also universelle Spinnruten gibt es ja sehr viele und auch in guter Qualität.

Andererseits, wenn ich mir die Spitzenprodukte renommierter Firmen wie z.b. die Tiboron von Sportex anschaue, dann packt mich das Grausen. Sportex sei hier nur als Beispiel genannt, das Problem trifft auch andere. Wenn man den Preis betrachtet und dann unsaubere Wicklungen schlecht lackierte Blanks und unfunktionale Komponenten sieht, dann fragt man sich inwieweit so ein Fernostschund Kosten von rund 400,- Euro rechtfertigt.

Trotzdem kaufen Leute sowas und damit kommt man eigentlich zum Kernproblem. Ich glaube, dass die meisten Leute nicht in der Lage sind verschiedene Aufbaumöglichkeiten auf ihre Fischerei zu beziehen. Es reicht ja nicht zu sagen, das man lange oder kurze Griffe mag, sondern man muß ja auch mal überlegen woran das liegt. Erfahrungen entstehen ja daraus, das man ganz konkrete Ruten in der Hand gehabt hat und damit kürzer oder länger fischen konnte.

Ein Beispiel: Ein Freund von mir und ich lassen uns gerade identische Ruten aufbauen, allerdings mit einem kleinen Unterschied. Mein Hintergriff wird etwas länger, da wir zwar ähnlich fischen aber unterschiedlich festhalten. 

Ruft nun ein Kunde bei einem Rutenbauer an, wird sich die Individualität im Wesentlichen auf die Komponenten beziehen - man könnte auch modischen Schnickschnack sagen, viel seltener auf tatsächlich funktionale Aspekte. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass die meisten Rutenbauer ihren Kunden ihren 0815-Aufbau verkaufen, denn warum sollten sie das anders machen.
Trotzdem kann man dann eine qualitativ hochwertige Rute besitzen, die billiger, wertiger und funktionaler ist, als der Sportex-, Shimano-, Daiwaschund.

Wer sich eine handgemachte Rute zulegen will, dem kann man nur raten hier im Board mal Kontakte zu nutzen und vielleicht mal die eine oder andere Rute zu fischen bzw. mindestens mal in der Hand gehabt zu haben. Dann kann es individuell werden und es gibt keine Enttäuschung.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Allerkanal09 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte mir demnächst auch mal eine Handmade-Spinnrute zulegen. Ich könnte eine schöne Harrison VF Rute ergattern.
> Sie hat ein Wurfgewicht von 75g und eine Länge von 2,7m.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

VF gibt es nicht. 
Aufgrund der Fotos könnte ich die Qualität der Rute nicht beurteilen.
Achte aber darauf, dass die Rute mit supriem Korg und nicht mit schnödem Flor Kork ausgestattet ist.

TL


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wenn man dagegen universeller und unspezifischer fischt, dann sehe ich nur einen begrenzten Nutzen im Handaufbau. Gerade Ruten, die vom Typ her der VT ähnlich sind, also universelle Spinnruten gibt es ja sehr viele und auch in guter Qualität.



Moin Uli!

Das sehe ich anders - gerade wenn man - wie ich - einfach nicht gewillt ist mehr als eine einzelne Spinnrute ans Wasser zu schleppen lohnt sich eine Handmade, bzw. hat sie sich für mich wirklich gelohnt.

Ich decke mit meiner Handmade das Köderspektrum ab, für das ich vorher 2 Ruten gebraucht habe. Und was die Ködereignung angeht, so machen die SSII-III, CTS EST, und sogar VHF mit ihren progressiven Aktionen sicher mehr Spaß beim Wobbeln als ne ausgewiesene Gufi-Rute von der Stange wie die Damo oder die Crypton.
Ich tu z.B mit der SSIII auch Wobbeln und Spinnern, was vorher mit der Damo nicht so gut ging - und trotzdem ist sie auch mit Gummis Welten besser.

Also ich denke wer ne Universalrute sucht ist mit ner Handmade imo besonders gut beraten. Ich finde z.B den EST der VT nicht unbedingt unähnlich...


----------



## Rapala10 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

was kostet die rute


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Rapala10 schrieb:


> was kostet die rute



Welche?


----------



## Wheelinger (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

SSII-III: http://www.ruten-unikate.de/ruten/spinsystem_det.html


----------



## biX (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> So, ich war ja gebeten wurden Euch weiter über den Stand meiner SS2-Anschaffung zu informieren. Außer dem sollen positive Dinge ja auch benannt werden:
> 
> Nach dem ich am Wochenende CW meine "Probleme" mit der Rute per E-Mail mitgeteilt hatte, hat er mich am Montag Abend versucht zu kontaktieren und Dienstag früh dann ans Handy bekommen. Unter dem sehr positiven Motto "Bei mir gibt es keine unzufriedenen Kunden" hatten wir noch mal ein kurzes Gespräch zu Winding Check und den anderen Dingen. Er schlug mir eine Abholung der Rute vor und das er sich das ansehen würde. Wie gesagt war das Gespräch am Dienstag und gestern, Donnerstag wurde die SS2 dann von UPS abgeholt. Also bisher sehr schnell reagiert.
> 
> V.



So, ich wollte Euch ja auf dem Laufenden halten ...
Heute habe ich Post von CMW bekommen und da strahlte mich eine völlig neue SS2 an ... und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.
Hab trotz intensivem Suchen keinen Makel gefunden (man soll es auch nicht übertreiben, ich weiß :q). Super Arbeit, super Service, ein guter Abschluss.
Auch ich habe dazu gelernt, dass das Motto "Bei mir gibt es keine unzufriedenen Kunden"bei CW 100 %-ig Ernst gemeint ist. (Bei meinen Rutenkäufen vorher war ich das ja auch immer gewesen.) [Und das man, bevor man schießt, vielleicht vorher mal den kleinen Dienstweg benutzt.]

Fehler können passieren. Bei Reklamationen entscheidet sich, was eine gute Firma ist und welchen Service am Kunden sie leistet.
Also Finger deutlich aufwärts #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das freut mich, toll das CMW da so schnell und problemlos reagiert hat! #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> So soll es sein - schön, dass Du jetzt ne Rute bekommen hast, die Deinen Ansprüchen zu 100% genügt!! Da macht das Fischen damit jetzt auch uneingeschränkten Spass!!



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> So, ich wollte Euch ja auf dem Laufenden halten ...
> Heute habe ich Post von CMW bekommen und da strahlte mich eine völlig neue SS2 an ... und das im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.


Super gelaufen und jetzt haste sie endlich makellos, wie du wolltest! #6

Schade dass Du die nicht schon am Sa hattest, allerdings für den Einsatz wohl etwas oversized gewesen . Hätte die trotzdem gerne mal in-live probiert.


----------



## biX (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Detlef,
ja noch mal vielen Dank für den Samstag. War ja ein recht erfolgreicher Tag für uns. Meine neue Shogun auch gleich gut eingeweiht. 
Ich hoffe auch, dass sich die Räubertochter wieder beruhigt hat 

Ich werde die SS2 dann am Montag am Kiessee einweihen. Vielleicht beißt ja "Deine" Oma vom letzten Jahr. Ich könnte Klaus ja mal bitten das er seine Blechpeitsche mitbringt, dann kann man mal vergleichen ...


----------



## KHof (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn das Wort "Vergleich" fällt komme ich mit einer Skelli.

Klaus

Ps - Ich bin vergleichsallergisch.


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Am WE war ich mit einigen richtigen Spezis unterwegs. Wir konnten ausgiebig Ruten testen und vergleichen. Verschiedene CTS, SS3, VHF, Tactilus, Fantasista, Sportex, schwere Tusk und andere mehr oder weniger ausgeprägte High-Ender waren dort am Start.

Es gab wirklich interessante Erkenntnisse, die gerade bei den Gufi-Ruten hochspannend waren.


----------



## serge7 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Am WE war ich mit einigen richtigen Spezis unterwegs. Wir konnten ausgiebig Ruten testen und vergleichen. Verschiedene CTS, SS3, VHF, Tactilus, Fantasista, Sportex, schwere Tusk und andere mehr oder weniger ausgeprägte High-Ender waren dort am Start.
> 
> *Es gab wirklich interessante Erkenntnisse, die gerade bei den Gufi-Ruten hochspannend waren*.


 
*Bitte klär uns auf...*


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Serge7: 

Die ASAT Society hate ein Treffen, alles Tackle Verrückte  und ich hockte in Spanien und war nicht dabei


----------



## dirk-mann (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

moin

erzählt mehr davon welche ist die beste zum gummieren

gruß dirk


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Dirk-Man

Meine!


----------



## DRU (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> erzählt mehr davon welche ist die beste zum gummieren




Moin......

nein Pauly natürlich meine :m

dirk, Deine so pauschale Frage kann ich leider nicht ganz ernst nehmen..........


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@David

Deine wirft nen büschen weiter.
Aber sonst.....


----------



## DRU (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich Waller fangen will, dann leihe ich mir mal Deine aus#6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Wenn ich Waller fangen will, dann leihe ich mir mal Deine aus#6



Nimm lieber meine! :vik:


----------



## Ullov Löns (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> erzählt mehr davon welche ist die beste zum gummieren



Gute Frage. Ich würde mal sagen keine oder alle.

Die härteste Spitze hat die CTS. Das beste Handling hat die SS3, gefolgt von der CTS 30-60g und der VHF. Am meisten Punch haben Tactilus und VHF, wobei ich die Tactilus hier mal rausnehmen würde, weil sie vom WG in einer ganz anderen Liga spielt.

Mal abgesehen davon, dass die CTS konzeptionell ganz anders funktioniert als die anderen Ruten, waren wir uns ziemlich einig, dass es letztlich mehr eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und weniger funktionaler Aspekte ist, welche Rute am besten ist.


----------



## DRU (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nimm lieber meine! :vik:



Welche, die ziemlich geniale Tusk oder Deine aussergewöhnliche und Wallerkalibrierter VHF


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hätte jedenfalls nicht gedacht, daß die SIII im Vergleich wurfweitenmäßig jetzt echt garnicht mal schlecht dasteht. |bigeyes Das war ein kleiner Aha-Effekt.

Zum Gufieren sind sie alle gut geeignet, jede auf ihre Weise. Wer die "Beste" haben will sollte einfach sehen, welche er für sich selbst als "Beste" empfindet - ich denke mal keiner von den teilnehmenden hat seine Wahl am Ende bereut. :q


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mein Schulteraffe findet die Idee sehr gut. |supergri


----------



## Slotti (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



dirk-mann schrieb:


> moin
> 
> erzählt mehr davon welche ist die beste zum gummieren
> 
> gruß dirk



alle und keine 

weil :



sundvogel schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass die CTS konzeptionell ganz anders funktioniert als die anderen Ruten, waren wir uns ziemlich einig, dass es letztlich mehr eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks und weniger funktionaler Aspekte ist, welche Rute am besten ist.




erstaunlich war eigentlich das selbst schwere Ruten wie die Tusk 120 oder die Tactilus mit leichteren Ködern eine sehr passable Figur beim gufieren abgegeben haben.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

kennt einer von euch den CTS "EST" 2,10 m - 30-60 gr. Wfg. Blank?
Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob man den als Baitcaster aufbauen könnte|wavey:

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Allerkanal09 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte mir demnächst auch mal eine Handmade-Spinnrute zulegen. Ich könnte eine schöne Harrison VF Rute ergattern.
> Sie hat ein Wurfgewicht von 75g und eine Länge von 2,7m.
> 
> ...



Sehr schöne Rute- was soll sie denn kosten?


----------



## Slotti (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt einer von euch den CTS "EST" 2,10 m - 30-60 gr. Wfg. Blank?
> Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob man den als Baitcaster aufbauen könnte|wavey:
> ...



Moin,

kenne den nackten Blank.

Ultradünn, steif , sehr schnell und leicht. Den Blank nimmst du am ersten Zentimeter der Spitze zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger und er bleibt waagerecht stehen...

Mit Baitcastern und dem Anforderungsprofil habe ich leider nicht so die Erfahrung und kann dir da leider weniger zu sagen.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke schonmal.
Ich habe auch Herrn Hellbrück kontaktiert. Dieser teilte mir mit, dass der Blank sehr gut als Baitcaster taugen soll. Kommt mit auf meine Liste!


----------



## eddyguru (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nabend,

wir haben letzten Winter mit unseren 75er VHF´s die Sea Shad´s mit bis zu 28gr Köppen an Rhein und Maas gefischt.War noch im Rahmen.21gr Köppe waren sehr gut zu fischen!

greetz

Eddy#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Für mein Empfinden geht das sehr gut!

Ich fische mit der Rute auch 5" Kopytos, geht prima.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=137


----------



## Slotti (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Die CTS kann man  damit vergessen , höchstens 10g und dann ist Schluß( eher Gummiband mäßig, wie auch Kopytos 4´ max. aller höchstens 16g, darüber geht garnicht)
> 
> Find die CTS etwas zu weich vorne und überhaupt an sich zu weich....




wie jetzt? vor 4 Wochen war die doch noch der WAHNSINN!!!!!! ?

verstehe ich nicht #c

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2485210&postcount=52


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kann bei der großen Riege und doch jeweils verschiedenartig ausfallenden VHF-Blanks  nur dazu raten, (wie immer) fertige Ruten mal ein Stündchen Probezufischen - dafür ist das AB mit seinen Boardies ja gerade gut #6 - mit den gewünschten Ködern, und dann vor allem bei Gefallen auch unbedingt die Spitze (Spitzendurchmesser) wegen den hier extrem "ins Gefühl" fallenden Abweichungen eines jeden 1/10mm nachzumessen.
Damit kann man dann seine Wunschrute bestellen, ansonsten ist das innerhalb der beobachteten Arten-Vielfalt auch eine Suche im Heuhaufen.


----------



## Herr P (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute!
Hier ist ja wohl gar nichts mehr los -wie?


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Ist die VHf -75g nochn taken Härter? Find die CTS etwas zu weich vorne und überhaupt an sich zu weich....



Schön, daß du diesen Blank in jüngster Zeit noch total gehypt hast. |supergri
1
2
3



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Morgen, tja, so kann sich die Meinung ändern ....
> 
> Wenns eben nicht passt ? Sucht man weiter, bis es passt



Nur mit dem Nebeneffekt, daß es Leute gibt, die sich aufgrund solcher "Erfahrungsberichte" Ruten bestellen, die am Ende womöglich garnicht passen und die obendrein auch nicht gerade billig in der Anschaffung sind... #d

"Überhaupt an sich zu weich" - und das merkt man nicht gleich beim ersten Fischen? Da ist noch alles :l und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... ???

Also tut mir ja leid für Dich, daß die Rute am Ende doch nicht für Dich passt. Aber vielleicht hält man beim nächsten mal seine anfängliche Begeisterung etwas im Zaum, sonst kommt das hinterher nämlich irgendwie etwas lächerlich rüber (sorry).


----------



## stichling-hunter (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> ansichtssache
> 
> Ob teuer oder nicht, ist meine KOHLE und jeden 1 sten im Monat kommt neues hinzu
> 
> ...


Kommt irgendwie absolut arrogant und oberflächlich rüber, toll |uhoh:


Dabei meinte "WickedWalleye" wohl eher, dass sich andere AB-User aufgrund deiner anfänglich extrem euphorischen Begeisterung und Beschreibungen zum Kauf dieser Rute bzw. Blank hinreißen lassen haben und somit *ihr* sauer verdientes Geld (quasi dir fremdes Kapital!) eventuell in eine Fehlinvestition gesteckt haben! Also beim nächsten mal genauer lesen 


PS: Eventuell rührte die anfängliche Begeisterung auch aus fehlender Praxiserfahrung sowie fehlendem Einschätzungsvermögen (und vieleicht auch an Vergleichsmöglichkeiten?), dann sollte man sowas auch dazu schreiben 

PSS: Soweit ich es aus diesem Thread entnehmen konnte, fischt "WickedWalleye" gar keine CTS sondern eine SS3 


Und das Fazit lautet mal wieder, manche sollten es öfters mal lieber wie der Pinguin halten: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten!"


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Thx, Hunter, dann brauch ich da ja garnicht mehr viel zu sagen. :m

Ich fische auch eine EST (-30g/10ft.), allerdings in einem anderen Einsatzbereich (Küstenangeln). Wobei ich sagen muß, daß sie dafür schon sehr gut geeignet ist, mir persönlich aber noch nicht 100%ig zusagt (ist mir etwas zu steif).  Deswegen habe ich mir auch die Lobhudelei gespart (wobei die Rute schon spitzenmäßig aufgebaut wurde @Slotti).


----------



## Blueplay76 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

interessiere mich für eine CTS-EST in 45/90, da ich eine solche oder ähnlich Rute nicht ungesehen kaufen möchte, hier meine Frage:

Fischt jemand im Großraum Bonn/ Köln eine CTS-EST in 45/90 oder auch 30/75 und ist bereit die Rute zwecks Trockentest vorzuführen?

Gruß


----------



## OnTheMove (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Auch die Geschmäcker und Jigtechniken sind verschieden, ich Persöhnlihc mag es wiederum beim Jiggen etwas Feedback in der Spitze beim anjiggen zu haben. Ich will die Vibrationen des Schaufeelschwanzes in deer Hand spüren. Deshalb fische ich wiederum gerne mit etwas leichteren Ruten. 

Ich habe deshalb für mich entschieden, wenn ich eine neue Rute bauen will, und dafür ggf. viel Geld ausgebe nehme ich mir die Zeit und Fahre auch mal 350km, wie letzten Sa. und nehme auch mal Verschiedene Blanks in die Hand um ein gewisses Gefühl zu kriegen. 
So lehrne ich dann auch neue, blanks kennen und kann meinen Horizont erweitern.

Aber so ist es nunmal mit den Geschäckern. Es läst sich nicht darüber streiten!

grüße Markus


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe den Tröt hier immer gerne mitgelesen ...

aber das ist nur noch traurig hier nun ...|bigeyes ..

aber zurück zum Thema:
Gibt es bei CTS außer der - 75 g WG als EST auch eine Spinn 75 g ?


----------



## OnTheMove (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jo! die gibt es, die nennt sich dann CTS - LRS

Wobei der EST kein reiner Gummifisch stecken ist.

grüße Markus


----------



## Toni_1962 (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



OnTheMove schrieb:


> Jo! die gibt es, die nennt sich dann CTS - LRS
> 
> Wobei der EST kein reiner Gummifisch stecken ist.
> 
> grüße Markus


 
@Markus

Danke #h

.. habe diese aber nur als 30/60/120 g (pro spin) angeboten bekommen ...


@andere

spätestens jetzt habt ihr selbst den Tröt zur Blödelseite gemacht ...


----------



## Torsk_SH (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So ich hab hier mal etwas aufgeräumt.

Jungs bleibt beim Thema, irgendwelche Bank-Geldverbrennungspostings sind hier 
genauso unangebracht wie das hineinschreiben sinnloser Spambeiträge.

Das Thema sind "High-End-Handmade-Spinruten"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke! #h


----------



## DRU (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die CTS EST sind keine GuFi only Stöcker, trotzdem sind sie ziemlich perfekte Taktstöcker

Hier findest Du auch ein paar CTS Infos!


----------



## Blueplay76 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

den Thread habe ich mir schon durchgelesen, trotzdem Danke! Habe auch schon mehrere Telefonate mit Rutenbauern gehabt und auch ein Angebot für die CTS EST 90 vorliegen (10-14 cm 14/18 Gramm Köpfe), würde aber gerne eine Rute bzw. diesen oder eben einen ähnlichen Blank zumindest mal Trockentesten.  Werde wohl wirklich dem Rat von OnTheMove folgen und den Weg zum Rutenbauer suchen und versuchen die Ruten die in Frage kommen, näher zu betrachten. Aber falls es hier noch den ein oder anderen gibt der in Köln/Bonnner Ecke wohnt und die Ruten fischt, umso besser.

Gruß


----------



## maesox (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vorher "begrabbeln" ist immer das Beste!!#6


----------



## OnTheMove (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

man investiert halt 50€ in sprit, spart aber 250€ wegen möglichen Fehlkauf.

grüße Markus


----------



## Blueplay76 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ... wobei diese "Trockenübungen", mal so die Rute schütteln, oder gar nur den nackten Blank ansehen, auch nicht soo aussagekräftig sind. Sicher besser als keine Info, jedoch sagt direkt am Wasser getestet viel mehr aus ... da haben sich schon so einige doch noch umentschieden


 
Ich würde es auch als beruhigend empfinden, wenn ich mit einer Rute mal ein oder zwei Würfe vorm Kauf machen könnte. Bloß woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Denni_Lo kommt aus Leverkusen und hat m.M.n. eine 45er VHF... Schreib den doch mal an!

Das sind doch wohl ~50km, oder?

Wenn 200km OK sind können wir uns mal im Raum Frankfurt treffen, da hast Du alle VHFs zur Auswahl!


----------



## OnTheMove (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

klar habt ihr recht, das allerbeste ist es halt wenn mann alles verbinden kann - also der rutenbauer hat eine passend aufgebaute rute, und den blank noch auf lager. Na ja, wunscchdenken 

Aber das AB ist auf jeden fall eine passende plattform um sich auszutausch und sich zu einem Testfischen zu treffen.

grüße Markus


----------



## Blueplay76 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mit Denni_Lo hatte ich schon Kontakt er konnte mir da ein paar Info´s geben. Er fischt eine VHF 45 das ist richtig. Alles was unter ca. 220 km Entfernung von Bonn liegt ist näher als die Rutenbauer mit denen ich telefoniert hatte. Darüber hinaus gibt es noch in Bochum einen Rutenbauer, jedoch habe ich da auf meine Nachfrage noch keine Rückmeldung bekommen, im Online-Shop sind ausschließlich Blanks zu finden welche nicht meine Preisklasse sind, leider.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wie gesagt, wenn Du Interesse hast nach Frankfurt zu kommen können wir uns mal mit Angelspezi82 am Main treffen, dann haben wir verschiedene VHF aller WG-Klassen mit unterschiedlichen Aufbauten am Start, ist recht aufschlußreich... Patrick ist da sicher auch für zu haben, oder?

Distanz ca. 200km


----------



## OnTheMove (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da würde ich wenn es euch nix aus macht mich vieleicht auch mal anschließen, hab noch eine CTS-EST -45g in der mache, besser, mom beim Lackieren, und hab noch im vergleich (auch wenn sie an die leistungen der VHFs nicht ran kommt) eine PacBay TSIISP1026 aufgebaut. Und aus Darmstadt ist das ein Katzensprung.

grüße Markus


----------



## OnTheMove (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hoffe nur das ich bis zu diesem Treffen die CTS fertig habe

grüße Markus


----------



## fluefiske (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Markus !
Ich denke,Du meinst diese : T2SA1026-2.Sie ist im Datenblatt mit einem WG von 5-75g angegeben.Da das Handteil rel. schlank ist,aber das Gewicht etwas höher,kann ich nur vermuten,daß die Wandstärke dicker ausfällt.Die WG-Angaben sagen mir ausserdem,daß dieser Blank eine Spitzenaktion hat.
Würdest Du meinen Vermutungen zustimmen und wie würdest Du den Blank beschreiben ?

Gruß Erich


----------



## OnTheMove (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja genau die habee ich augebaut. Wie die Wandsterke imm vergleich zur VHF ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, da ich bis jetzt keinen direkteen vergleich beider ruten hatte. Aber ja, der Blank hat eine Spitzeen aktion, die aber in meinen augen für viele zu seensiebel ist. Was mich bei der rute am meisten begeistert ist das ordentliche Rückrad. Von der "Sensiblen" (was nicht Weich heist) geht sie recht gut über ins Mittelteil (es arbeitet im Drill wunderbar) und hat immernoch Ordentlich Reserven im Handteil. Ich Persöhnlich hab die Rute am Edersee am liebsen für größere (ab 12cm) Wobler verwenndet, da ich mit denen einfach ein Sau gutes Feeling hatte, bzw. teilweise auch gut Twichen konnte.   

Für Gummis könnte die Spitze doch etwas härter sein. 

grüße Markus


----------



## Slotti (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Hallo Markus !
> Ich denke,Du meinst diese : T2SA1026-2.Sie ist im Datenblatt mit einem WG von 5-75g angegeben.Da das Handteil rel. schlank ist,aber das Gewicht etwas höher,kann ich nur vermuten,daß die Wandstärke dicker ausfällt.Die WG-Angaben sagen mir ausserdem,daß dieser Blank eine Spitzenaktion hat.
> Würdest Du meinen Vermutungen zustimmen und wie würdest Du den Blank beschreiben ?
> 
> Gruß Erich



Hallo Erich,

habe den Blank auch bereits einmal verbaut, ist für mich einer der Preis/Leistungssieger was günstige Gufi Ruten angeht. Das Teil wird unten recht kräftig und wie On The Move bereits gesagt hat in ein knackiges Rückrat mit ordentlich Reserven. Spitze ist relativ dünn (bei mir 2,2mm vorne und nicht wie angegeben 2,6) aber nicht so weich wie man denken würde , das Teil hat auch keine Spitzenaktion sondern ist eher durchgängig.

Blankwandung ist relativ dick was auch ein wenig feingefühl speziell beim gufieren bedeutet dafür funzt die Rute aber zb wunderbar beim schleppen vom Boot. WG würde ich etwa bei ~60gr. sehen.

Edit : der 1084-2 hat eine wie ich finde grausame Spitzenaktion (labberweich wie ne 25gr. Rute mit Mega Rückrat) 


Grüße Mark


----------



## fluefiske (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Markus,
das hört sich nach Begeisterung an für Deine Zwecke.Es ist also ein Allroundblank,wie ich es eher mag.
Könnte man das angegebene WG von 5-75g so stehen lassen ?
Die Wandstärke bezog sich nur auf die anderen PacBay-Blanks im Datenblatt.

@ Slotti
Danke Dir für Deine geschätzte Meinung.Wäre ein Wg. von ca. 20-35g in einem guten Bereich für Spinner,Blinker,Wobbler und Gummi ?

Gruß Erich


----------



## OnTheMove (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@fluefiske Wenn ich auf Hecht angel ist der Blank auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, und ich bin auch sehr begeistert von dem Blank, nur fürs GuFi angeln am Rhein hat er mich noch nicht so Überzeugt. Es mag zwar Komisch klingen, aber wenn ich die Rute am Rhein Fische, benutze ich sie am liebsten mit 5" gummis am 30er Kopf in der Strömung, ich mag es , das die Rute mir viel Gefühl durch ihre sensible Spitze vermittelt, anderen währe die Rute sicher dafür, unnd vor allem beim Jiggen zu weich, aber ich mag es.

Vorallem komme ich mit der Kombo 15cm Sea Shad von Jenzi + 30g Kopf auf klasse Wurfweiten, da die Rute sich hierbei sehr schön aufläd. Mit meiner Shimano Beastmaster Mort Manie, die wesentlich Steifer ist, kann ich bei dem Köder von dden Weiten nur träumen.

Das Reale Wurfgewicht kann ich dir Schlecht sagen, da mir Dafür die erfahrung feht. Fakt ist für mich, das ich die besten gefühlten Wurffeigenschaften mit der 15cm gummi +30er kopf hatte. Keine ahnung was der Köder gesmmt wiegt, dafür habe ich keine Passende wage, und dafür bin ich zu Pragmatisch. Das wichtigsete für mich ist, es muss Passen uns Spaß machen!

Aber wenn du willst kann ich gerne meine Rute für dich mal verrmessen.

grüße Markus


----------



## fluefiske (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Markus und Slotti !
Mich würde besonders das untere gut werfbare Gewicht interessieren.
Wenn Ihr beim nächsten Mal diese Rute im Einsatz habt und  daran denkt,macht mal bitte einen Köder um 10-20g dran und berichtet kurz über die Wurfeigenschaft,wäre aufschlussreich.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Slotti (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi nochmal,

ich habe die Rute leider nicht mehr, ein Kumpel wollte die haben  , wir waren aber vor 2 Tagen gemeinsam unterwegs und haben die 8cm Salmo Perch mit 11gr. gefischt, die lassen sich jetzt nicht so dolle damit werfen, richtig los gehts erst ab so ca. 20gr.

Grüße Mark


----------



## OnTheMove (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das sehe ich genau so, unter 20g geht da nicht wirklich viel. Ich hab ein Paar mal versucht mit einem 3er Mepps oder 67er Japan Wobbler zu Werfen, aber das macht keinen Spaß.



> Dann treffen wir uns eben erst oder nochmal wenn sie fertig ist


@angelspezi82 für ein "oder" bin ich immer zuhaben! hauptsache raus an den Fisch

Wo seid ihr unterwegs? Bei mir ist es vor allem der Hessische Rhein. Wenn ich irgendwie an eine Main karte komme währe das auch Ok. Wie gesagt hauptsacche angeln


----------



## fluefiske (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für Eure praxisnahe Einschätzung.

Gruß Erich


----------



## Hackersepp (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi leute, 

Ich suche nach einer möglichst leichten und feinfühligen Rute zum Spinnfischen. Ich durfte die SS 3 von Leski fischen und war einfach überwältigt. Die Grundkontakte des Jigs "schlagen" in die Rute wie Bisse bei normalen Ruten :vik:

Während man sich bei "normalen Jigruten" extrem konzentrieren muss, um den Grundkontakt nicht zu verpassen , kann man mit der SS3 ganz beruhigt und vorallem nach vielen Stunden schmerzfrei fischen 

Welche Blanks eignen sich denn noch?

Und: 
Kommen andere HE Spinnruten (des üblichen Markts) an die HAndmaderuten ran? (Sowohl vom Gewicht als auch vom Handling? (Gefühl)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Kommen andere HE Spinnruten (des üblichen Markts) an die HAndmaderuten ran? (Sowohl vom Gewicht als auch vom Handling? (Gefühl)



Kannst dir ja mal die Baitjigger von Uli Beyer angucken. Der Blank ist dem der SSIII sehr ähnlich, exakt gleicher Taper (lt. CMW), die Kohlefaser ist bloß qualitativ eine Nummer drunter. Hab sie noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, kommt aber auch laut CMW (vertreibt die Spinsystem-blanks als Hausmarke) aus der gleichen Fabrik.

Ansonsten kommen die Blanks von Ruten wie der Lesath oder Fireblood auch an eine solche Qualität heran, leider aber nicht vom Aufbau, da ist Handmade immer noch weit vorne.

Alternative Blanks zur SSIII finden sich bei Harrison (VHF) und CTS (EST).

Aber der SSIII ist schon der Geilste!!!  *gaaanztiefduckundweg*


----------



## OnTheMove (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Aber der SSIII ist schon der Geilste!!!  *gaaanztiefduckundweg*



Sag bitte nicht sowas, sonnst geht der Glaubenskrieg wieder los :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

OK, OK, das war eine reine Provokation! :q

Dennoch irgendwie... naja gut lassen wir das!


----------



## Leski (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Kannst dir ja mal die Baitjigger von Uli Beyer angucken. Der Blank ist dem der SSIII sehr ähnlich, exakt gleicher Taper (lt. CMW), die Kohlefaser ist bloß qualitativ eine Nummer drunter. Hab sie noch nicht in der Hand gehabt, kommt aber auch laut CMW (vertreibt die Spinsystem-blanks als Hausmarke) aus der gleichen Fabrik.
> 
> Ansonsten kommen die Blanks von Ruten wie der Lesath oder Fireblood auch an eine solche Qualität heran, leider aber nicht vom Aufbau, da ist Handmade immer noch weit vorne.
> 
> ...


#


Also ich find den auch Hammergeil den Blank|stolz:


----------



## Slotti (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Man sollte halt auch bedenken das die Spin System Ruten teilweise das doppelte einer VHF und ~€60,- mehr als eine EST kosten....


----------



## NoSaint (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kennt aktuell jemand in D einen Shop mit einteiligen Blaks für Spinn/Baitcasterruten, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Blank bis etwa 1/2 oz (14g) der so zwischen 1,80 und 2m lang is. Ich hab zwar bei HOB was gefunden, aber der St. Croix Blank is leider von der Farbe her blau. Es muss auch nicht mit aller Gewallt ein soooo teurer Blank sein so bis <100€ wären gut. Nur sollte der Blank schon was taugen. Über Tipps würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Tackle 24, CMW, Rutenbaushop Karl Bartsch, Timo Keil rodbuilding...


----------



## NoSaint (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bei CMW hatte ich zwar diese Rainshaddow Blanks gesehn, aber einteilige bis 2m gab's nur bis etwa 1 oz... Bei den anderen schau ich grad ma nach.

Aber danke für die Tipps schonmal #6


----------



## Chrizzi (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

CMW hat doch Batson im Programm. Guck im Batson Katalog und frag bei CMW einfach nach entsprechenden Blanks.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn Du hier nicht fündig wirst schau doch z.B. bei Mudhole.com mal nach, die haben eine sehr große Auswahl an Blanks. Wenn US-Bestellung in Frage kommt ist das sicher eine Option...

Ansonsten ruf doch z.B. bei Tackle24 mal an und frag was sie so dahaben, da stehen im Laden riesige Megen von Blanks die nicht im netz gelistet sind, da ist sicher auch für Dich das passende dabei!

Das funktioniert aber sicher auch bei den meisten anderen Blanklieferanten, gerade die Sachen sie nicht so oft nachgefragt werden sind oft nicht im Onlineshop erfasst...


----------



## Breamhunter (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kann auch Tackle 24 uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Ich habe dort meine Wünsche geäußert und daraufhin wurde mir per Mail ein Angebot incl. aller Komponenten zugeschickt.  Konnte ich direkt so bestellen #6  Ist übrigens eine 3/4 oz Baitcaster geworden.


----------



## NoSaint (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also diese PacBay Blanks sehen ja recht gut aus, wenn die zu dem Pris auch noch gut funktionieren bin ich ja noch günstiger weg gekommen als ich dachte...#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Man sollte halt auch bedenken das die Spin System Ruten teilweise das doppelte einer VHF und ~€60,- mehr als eine EST kosten....



|pftroest:

Jaja, Mark, hast ja recht! |supergri

Bist du eigentl. Schwabe?


----------



## OnTheMove (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Bist du eigentl. Schwabe?



 

nicht persöhnlich nehmen, hab eine 1/2 Schwäbische Freundin *g*


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Und ich bin halber Badenser! 

Und deine Freundin genehmigt dir so teures Tackle???


----------



## Mr. Sprock (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bei CMW gibt es seit einiger Zeit auch B-Blanks der o.g. Rutenblanks.
Diese sind meist nicht viel schlechter als die A-Ware und kosten recht wenig.


----------



## OnTheMove (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe ihr einfach erklärt wie viel ich für eine Rute von der Stange zahlen würde wenn sie annähert diese Leistungen bringt und diese Qualität hat. Das hat sie überzeugt.

Schwaben sind zwar geizig, aber haben auch einen gewissen Sinn für Quallität, denke ich .....


----------



## megger (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hab mir so ein 1B-SSII-Blank kommen lassen. macht nen super Eindruck. Soll meine SSIII -60g nach oben ergänzen. Ist halt nen bischen krummer  als mein SSIII Blank, hab aber schon viel Krummeres gesehen. Und die Krümmung liegt auch auf dem Springer. Für nen 100er kann man da nicht meckern. Aufbauen will ich die Rute aber erst im Herbst oder Winter. Bin mir mit der Griffgestaltung noch nicht so schlüssig. Ausserdem fehlt da auch noch meine leichte Spinnrute für Griechenland, die Renovierung meiner geliebten Sundridge-Speciemenrute und noch eine Sportex-Karpfenrute. Noch viel zu tun. Aber vielleicht ziehe ich die SSII auch vor. Jucken tuts mich schon.

Wenn sich die SSII so toll fischen lässt, wie die SSIII, das wäre der Hammer!!!!


Petri

Megger


----------



## Pete Pike (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was ist blanktechnisch momentan eigentlich angesagt zum wobbeln? Ich komme momentan mit meiner SpeedMaster Spinning 270 20-50gr quasi perfekt klar, benutze damit auch fast nur Wobbler, würde mich aber dennoch interessieren wie viel besser ne Handmade sein kann oder wird. Welche Blanks wären zum wobbeln geeignet? Oder ist das eher Geschmackssache und man sollte alles mal in der Hand gehabt haben? Man liest ja oft VHF und SS.


----------



## Chrizzi (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde was um die 1.80 - 2.00 m suchen mit einem Regular-Taper.


----------



## Pete Pike (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist das nicht n büschen kurz wegen Wurfweite? Gerade die 2.70er länge gefällt mir super... Hm...


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Zum Wobblerfischen würde ich bei der Rute bleiben, wenn sie Dir gefällt.

Wenn da ein klassischer 9 Ft Handmade Blank für verwandt werden soll, würde ich die CTS EST mal versuchen in die Hand zu bekommen.
In dem Fall mit dem Wurfgewicht nicht zu ängstlich sein, die sind etwas "unterlabelt".
Die 8 Fuss in 45 Gramm müsste eine Bombenrute werden oder die 9 Fuss 60 Gramm wenn Du die Länge brauchst.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pete Pike schrieb:


> Welche Blanks wären zum wobbeln geeignet? Oder ist das eher Geschmackssache und man sollte alles mal in der Hand gehabt haben? Man liest ja oft VHF und SS.


Wenn man eine typische Top-Wobbler-Blank Serie nennen sollte, dann *Harrison VT*! #6 Der Blank ist top und regelrecht "DAA"-sicher , dabei eben sehr rund, geschmeidig und trotzdem kraftvoll. Damit kann man entspannt wobbeln und blinkern, sehr gut schleppen, die Rute hat eine gute Automatik intus und macht vieles alleine richtig! 
Wenn man schon einen ausgezeichneten Blank sucht.

Mit einem "passenden" VHF, SS2/3 und EST kann man auch wobbeln - nur eben anders, und im Extremfall mit mehr erbrachter eigener Leistung. Das geht eben mit vielen Ruten.


----------



## Pete Pike (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja alles klar. Sowas hilft mir. Ich strecke nur mal die Fühler aus, hab auch grundsätzlich erstmal nicht vor, mir sowas bauen zu lassen, weil ich mit meiner bisherigen Combo sehr zufrieden bin. 

Wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet, werd ich so einen mal in die Hand nehmen. Auch wenn er kurz ist (  )


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Thema: Datenbank für Blanks, Ringe etc

Detlef, nur mal zur Erinnerung: Ist hieraus eigentlich was geworden? Ich denke mal das Thema bleibt aktuell, wäre zwar sicher einiges an Arbeit, würde aber auch vielen weiterhelfen!




Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Detlef, wie siehts aus?
> 
> Ich stelle mir Blanks vor, Gewicht, Länge, Maße als reale Messung von Membern und als Vergleich Angabe in Katalogen, damit man direkt vergleichen kann!
> 
> ...






AngelDet schrieb:


> Stefan, Du sprichst es schon richtig an: Ob und wie enorm, oder nur minimal? |kopfkrat
> 
> Aber nicht vergessen: Wir sind hier im *High-End* Spinruten Thema :vik:, mit den wahren Fetischisten, jedes Grämmchen zählt, alle Feinheiten sind interessant.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenig  , Olaf hat sich aber nun ja redlich bemüht. #6

Aus anderen "Kreisen" hab ich aber eher Unmut gehört, sowas wie Leichtbauringdaten zu veröffentlichen. Wahrscheinlich mauern da einige (Semi)Profis gerne? #c

Für mich ist es ganz einfach geworden - daher auch kein Effort von mir mehr:
Die SlimSIC, die Zirkonia UL von CMW und die mad-hausmarke-SIC/BlueZirkonia liegen auf sehr niedrigen Niveau, ein Einbein/V-Doppelsteg in Größe 008 wiegt etwa 0,3g +- 0,05g. Jeder ein bischen anders, wenn man so genau wiegt. 

Und das wiegt ein doppelt gewickelter Schlangenring oder ein so großer SS304 oder expliziter Einsteg-Einbeinring auch.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schade, ich hätte z.B. bei Blanks gerne mal konkret min/max/Durchschnitt für einige Blanks gewusst, scheint mir durchaus interessant. Gerade in Bezug auf die 45er hätte ich dann wenigstens gewusst was mich erwartet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich schätze mal, das ist auch ein Wert+Informationsproblem.
Wenn man einige Daten ermittelt, ist das leicht, aber die Aussagekraft ist gering.
Wenn man 100 gleiche Blanks durchmisst, min. 10 Ringexemplare je Typ, dann wird das echt Arbeit, harte konzentrierte Arbeit, mit der Datenmenge. Und so weit reicht die Menschenfreundlichkeit dann auch nicht, besonders wenn damit Geld verdient wird.

Und irgendwie scheint es da schon einen unausgesprochenen Wettkampf zu geben, wer die "besten" Ruten baut.
 ## |splat2: ## |splat2: ## 
Wobei es dafür - das "beste" - in der Tat nichtmal eine Definition gibt, das ist auch glasklar. :m
Je kleiner und "professioneller" der Rutenbauer, umso schlimmer scheint es aber mit Geheimniskrämerei und Mummenschanz zu sein.

Ein Datenwert hab ich aber im Kopf: Der 9ft VHF-Blank -30/45g wiegt fast immer 87g. Der neue+alte Tactilus auch.
Witzig, nicht wahr?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke nicht mal das die Blankverkäufer solche Werte ermitteln sollen, gerade im RBF würde es doch schon reichen wenn die Member jeder mal die eigenen Blanks vermessen, das ist ja dann doh bei den meisten ein überschaubarer Aufwand. Wenn jeder nur 5 Blanks vermisst kommt man da schon zu einer ganz respektablen Datenbasis...


----------



## Khaane (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mal ne Frage von einem Rutebau Newbie - Bevorzuge Ruten unterhalb von 200 gr. bei 50gr. WG und 2,7m Länge.

Wie schwer ist beispielsweise ne gute Gufi-Rute mit 2,7m Länge und 50 gr. WG (Äquivalent Speedmaster H) bei leichter Bauweise?

Die Frage stelle ich, da die teureren Ruten Lesath/Fantasista etc. häufig deutlich über 200gr. wiegen - Den Grund dafür konnte ich aber noch nicht herausfinden.

Könnt ihr Profs das erklären?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin kein Prof, versuche Dir aber dennoch mal zu antworten...

Eine z.B. VHF liegt bei 270 / 15 - 45g (real eher -50g) bei 88g, den Aufbau bestimmst Du, mit leichten Ringen, Kunststoff-Rollenhalter und Duplon kann man da gut unter 200g kommen. Aber Gewicht allein ist ja nicht alles, die Rute sollte eben auch ausgewogen sein. Die SS von CMW punktet zum Beispiel mit sehr leichten Spitzenteilen, da fällt es leicht was leichtes , gut ausbalanciertes zu bauen. Bei den Anbauteilen kann man Gewichtsmässig viel variieren...


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Macht kaum einen Unterschied, ob eine 9-Fuß-Rute nun 180 oder 220g wiegt, wenn sie gut ausbalanciert ist. Oder anders: ne kopflastige 180g Rute fühlt sich in der Hand deutlich schwerer an, als ne gut ausbalancierte Rute mit 220g. #c
kommt auch darauf an, wieviel das ST im Gegensatz zum HT eines 2-geteilten Blanks wiegt. Ist die Spitze deutlich leichter bzw. das HT deutlich schwerer braucht es weniger Kontergewicht am Ende und es ist theoretisch ein sehr leichter Aufbau möglich (vorrausgesetzt der blank ist insgesamt leicht).

EDIT: War Stefan wieder schneller, gibt's ja garnicht!

Ich denke z.B die SSIII -60g könnte man mit leichteren Anbauteilen und Duplon auf ca. 170g bringen, viell. sogar noch weniger.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Khaane
Das mit dem Gewicht der Rute ist jedenfalls eine diffizile Sache. So passend vergleichen kann man wirklich nur in gleicher Art aufgebaute Ruten.

z.B.: 2 Rute auf gleichen Blanks werden aufgebaut. Die Ringe und Rollenhalterposition gleich.
Die eine bekommt aber einen a) dicken Vollkorkgriff und die andere b) einen minimalistischen Split-Grip in Duplon. Die b) wird auf der Wage viel leichter sein, so vlt. 40g. a) könnte also 220g, b) 180g sein. Beim fischen merkt man dann aber, dass die Kopflast von b) einen sehr stört, regelrecht erdrückt. Also baut man hinten wieder Gewicht zusätzlich rein, was einen ab einer gewissen Menge ab 30g sehr stören kann, ist nur punktuell am Ende und nicht verteilt. Kann Die Rute zum wabbeln und nachschwingen bringen. Zudem gibt einem der minimalistische Griff von b) auch keinen guten Unterarmhalt, der Griff rutscht leicht durch und man hält verkrampfter Fühlt sich auch gleich schwerer an.

Als zweites Beispiel verändert man die Rutenbalance so, dass man a) einmal leichtere Beringung mit schwerem Griff gebaut hat, und b) schwerere Beringung mit sehr leichtem Griff. Die Gewichte auf der Waage mögen beide Male 200g sein. Trotzdem fühlen sich die beiden Ruten dann sehr verschieden schwer an. Bei der mit dem leichten Griff muss man u.U. noch 30g hinten anstecken, um einigermaßen ausgewogen zu sein. ergo 230g, was eigentlich sehr "leicht" aussah. Die 230g Version fühlt sich beim Fischen aber leichter an als die gleiche Rute als 200g Version ohne Gewicht. 

Und dann steht nirgendwo und man kann nur begrenzt ermitteln, wie sich die Masse im Blank verteilt. Je mehr Teile der Blank hat, umso einfacher ist es. Bei 2tlg bekommt man über die Schwerpunktsuche jedes Teiles heraus, wie sich das Material in etwa verteilt, ob die Spitze schon vorne sehr schwer vom Blank ist oder nicht. Das muss man auch selber suchen, und nichtmal die Gewichte beider Teile einzeln stehen bei den Blanks dabei, wenn überhaupt das Gesamtgewicht exakt dabei steht.

Also in Zusammenfassung: Das Gewicht alleine sagt ohne Kenntnis der anderen verbauten Teile wenig bis gar nichts aus.

Bingo, waren ja gleich mehrere


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Zu langsam Kai...

Die CTS in 270 / 30 - 75g ist eine ähliche Klasse, da wiegt der Blank 1g weniger...

Die SS3 liegt bei 75g Blankgewicht, ist aber glaube ich auch noch ein wenig leichter was das reale WG angeht.

Am besten mal die Blanks vergleichen, sollte man eh machen bevor man was bestellt...


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Aber in sofern ist die eigentliche Frage von Khaane (im Bezug auf "Fertigruten") garnicht uninteressant.

Wie schafft es z.B eine Gamakatsu Cheetah R86 H nur 164g zu wiegen - bei 8'6 ft. Länge, 10-70g WG und Korkgriff --
während eine Shimano Lesath H (20-50g) / 9 ft. mit 232g zu Buche schlägt. Die Fireblood H gar mit 239g... mit EVA-Griffen.
Das sind eben mal 68-75g Unterschied. ist die Cheetah garnicht ausbalanciert (???), wiegen die 3 Ringe mehr der Shimanos und die 10cm längeren Blanks soviel? #c

Klar, es ist nicht derselbe Blank usw., aber mich wundert schon wie solche enormen Unterschiede bei Kohlefaser-Spinnruten ähnlicher Länge und Power zustande kommen können.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die CTS in 270 / 30 - 75g ist eine ähliche Klasse, da wiegt der Blank 1g weniger...
> 
> Die SS3 liegt bei 75g Blankgewicht, ist aber glaube ich auch noch ein wenig leichter was das reale WG angeht.



Ich würde eigentl. nicht sagen was das WG, eher was die Power angeht. 14g Jig, 4" Gummiköder ist eigentl. Optimum, würde mal sagen bei beiden Ruten, aber so oft hab ich die 75iger EST ja nicht gefischt. Die EST hat aber mehr "Dampf".


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke mal die Anbauteile sind da der entscheidende Faktor. Die SS3 mit leichtem Rollenhalter sind ~100g, dazu dann EVA und Ringe je nach Wahl sind immer noch deutlich unter 200g. Wie ausbalanciert das dann ist? Muss man sehen...

Je nachdem wo man greift und was für eine Rolle (Gewicht) man hat kann das passen... Muss aber nicht! Dann lieber eine Rute mit etwas schwererem Griff und gut ausbalanciert... Ich denke bei der Fireblood sind die ganzen Applikationen einfach recht schwer, dazu der doch kräftige Blank, ein etwas schwererer Rollenhalter, und schon kommt man zu dem beachtlichen Gesamtgewicht.


----------



## ok1 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Just for Info:

Zum Thema Blank-/Rutenvermessung und das URRS [ http://urrs.info ]

In den USA wird es im nächsten Jahr die ersten 2 Blankhersteller geben, die in Ihrem Katalog die CCS/URRS Daten veröffentlichen. Wer das ist, wird noch gehütet und wohl die nächsten Wochen preis gegeben. Das sind wohl eher kleinere Hersteller, deren Blanks in Dtl. nicht erhältlich sind. Allerdings ist es ein Anfang. Bei solchen Projekten braucht man einen unheimlich langen Atem. Hersteller bewegen sich nur langsam und nur wenn sie Profit vermuten. Rutenbauer sind auch nur selten dazu zu bewegen, Messungen vorzunehmen und zu veröffentlichen. Alle wollen Daten, aber keiner die Arbeit. Das ist menschlich. Deshalb wird es wohl noch Jahre dauern, bis wir verwertbare Blankdaten von der Mehrzahl der Hersteller bekommen.

Bei Angelruten sehe ich das in naher Zukunft überhaupt nicht. Diese Daten können nur vom Rutenbauer kommen. Das wissen wir ja auch alle, dass aus einem Blank komplett unterschiedliche Ruten entstehen können. Im ersten Schritt das Wesentliche für den Rutenbauer ist aber, den passenden Blank für die jeweilige Anwendung zu finden. Dabei können solche Daten helfen. Ebenso bei Überlegungen den Blank zu kürzen/zu verlängern. Man darf solche Systeme aber auch nicht mit überzogenen Erwartungen kaputt wünschen. Es wird in nächster Zeit kaum möglich sein, die (ja höchst individuelle) Traumrute zu errechnen. Wir werden vielleicht erleben, dass die Blankwahl einfacher wird. Aber entscheidend für das Endergebnis bleibt immer noch der Rutenbauer in seiner Fähigkeit, die Rute so zu bauen, dass sie den Anforderungen und Präferenzen des Anglers entspricht, der die Rute mal nutzen wird. Und Angler sind höchst unterschiedlich - Gott sei Dank.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## stichling-hunter (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wie schafft es z.B eine Gamakatsu Cheetah R86 H nur 164g zu wiegen - bei 8'6 ft. Länge, 10-70g WG *und Korkgriff* --
> während eine Shimano Lesath H (20-50g) / 9 ft. mit 232g zu Buche schlägt.


Genau das ist es doch!

Denn die hübsche alte Kork-Lesath wiegt in 270 H auch nur 184 g 

Du beziehst dich auf das Gewicht des neuen und vorallem hässlichen Ledermonsters --> Lesath AX! :v


----------



## WickedWalleye (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ok, aber warum ist die FB so schwer?


----------



## Tisie (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ok, aber warum ist die FB so schwer?


na ist doch klar: um das Fliegengewicht der FB-Rolle auszugleichen 

Zur Cheetah 86H ... ich habe die von Veikko mal im direkten Vergleich zu seiner SSII (CMW-Aufbau) gefischt, die ist schon extrem leicht und zusammen mit der 2500er Fireblood ist das 'ne Traumkombi (auch wenn mich der Blank der Cheetah nicht sonderlich begeistert hat, aber das Gewicht :k). Selbst meine Diaflash EX 270MH + 2500er Aspire fühlte sich dagegen richtig schwer an - aber immer noch leichter als die SSII + 3000er Infinity Q, wobei man da fairerweise sagen muß, daß das auch 'ne andere WG-Klasse ist.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Herr P (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute!
Ich wollte mal kurz von meiner neuesten "Braut" berichten:

Es ist eine 9Ft  CTS est 30-75 gr WG handmade by Rutenbau-Hellbrueck zu finden unter Rutenbau-Hellbrueck.de. Diese Rute soll mir den einen oder anderen Zander mit "Medium-Koedern" bringen und wurde eigens nach Absprache dafür gebaut. 

Ich habe diese Rute in Vertrauen auf quasi unsserer Boardgemeinde , netter Beratung durch Slotti und natürlich von Jörg H. persönlich fast blind gekauft . Ich kannte die Rute nicht und den Rutenbauer auch nicht.

Und?
Ich wurde nicht enttäuscht.Ganz im Gegenteil....auf jeden Fall optisch ein Gedicht.Ich habe sie im Stil einer Karpfenrute mit geteiltem Duplon aufbauen lassen mit schwarzen Wicklungen und silbernem Zierrand und silbernen Sic Ringen.
Ringe 6+1 ...25-8...first2isteg ..Rest 1 Steg.
Die Lieferzeit ab Auftragseingang war wie versprochen knapp 2 Wochen.

Ich hätte gerne ein paar Bilder reingestellt- weiss aber noch nicht wie das hier geht.Falls jemand Interesse hat -schreibt eine Pin mit eurer Email und ich werde versuchen die Bilder zu senden.

Die Rute kommt absolut schlank daher und wenn ich es nicht besser  wüsste,würde ich sie von der Optik her eher auf -40 Gramm schätzen.
Der Jörg hat das Vertrauen absolut gerechtfertigt , und er hat wirklich meine optischhen Grundgedanken perfekt umgesetzt.
Gefallen hat mir auch , dass er auch am Wochenende erreichbar ist und man immer das Gefühl bekommt ein Kunde zu sein und nicht nur ein "Konsument".Ich denke falls ihr wie ich unerfahren seid ,dann seid ihr bei Jörg in Sachen Service und Qualität in guten Händen.Auf jeden Fall mal einen Versuch wert.

Ob die Rute nun auch meine praktischen Wünsche erfüllt, kann ich leider erst ab Montag berichten-einfach keine Zeit. Ich werde meine Box am Wochenende einmal komplett auswerfen und dann berichten über das Koederfeeling und wenn das Glück mir beisteht auch über das Drillfeeling.

Bis hierhin erstmal Danke an alle und besonders an Slotti....Hoffe ich habe nicht zu sehr genervt...

 und Petri Heil

Gruss 
Herr P.


----------



## Pikepauly (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Herr P

Schön das die Rute so geworden ist, wie Du es Dir gewünscht hast.
J.H. ist schon ein Top-Bauer.
Jede Rute die man sieht, ist extremst sorgfältig gebaut und geplant.


----------



## Pete Pike (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Habe dem Herrn Hellbrueck auch eine etwas ausführlichere E-Mail geschrieben, welche auch exakt beantwortet wurde. Behalte ich definitiv im Hinterkopf


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Für mich und meinen aktuellen Kenntnisstand ist Jörg Hellbrück vermutlich aktuell der beste kommerzielle Rutenbauer, weil ich sowohl seine Arbeit, seine Beratung als auch seine Preise für wirklich fair halte. Das Paket ist absolut Top!

Die anderen mir bekannten Rutenbauer fallen alle in mindestens einem dieser Kriterien klar ab.


----------



## Slotti (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ HerrP

gern geschehen  freut mich das sie da ist und auch gefällt, wenn sie sich jetzt am Wasser noch bewährt hat es sich ja gelohnt.

Viel Spass damit.

#h


----------



## marlin2304 (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch zur Neuen, kannst du mal ein paar Bilder einstellen?


----------



## Herr P (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Von der Sache her kann ich Dir Bilder senden.
Schick mir per Pin Deine Email. Ich habe sehr hochauflösende Bilder und kein Komprimierungs-PGM.
Der PC und ich sind auch nicht wirklich Freunde.


----------



## Shez (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin moin , ich habe mir vor etwa 3 Monaten eine Est cts 30-60 g aufbauen lassen. 
Zunächst war ich von der optik Gewicht und Aufbau begeistert, als ich jedoch das erste mal ans Wasser ging stellte ich fest das mir die Rutenspitze "subjektiv" einfach vil zu weich ist. 

Ich habe damals nicht direkt einen Beitrag hereingestellt um erstmal die Rute ausgiebig zu Fischen. Eine gewisse Umgewöhnung von einer Shimano xh war meiner Meinung nach normal. Mittlerweile fische ich die Rute schon eine ganze weile, kann mich aber mit dem Blank an sich nicht wirklich anfreunden. 

Hätte euren Beiträge mehr glauben schenken sollen. Dann wäre es wohl nach jetzigem kenntnisstand eine cmw geworden. Glaube cts Blanks sind prinzipiell nicht jedermanns Sache. 

Später mehr .

Gruß Shez


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die CTS-EST Blanks sind genausowenig jedermanns Sache wie die Harrison VHF.
Das wurde hier aber auch schon in Tausenden von Beiträgen besprochen, durch die man allerdings kaum noch durchfinden kann.


----------



## Leski (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Shez schrieb:


> Moin moin , ich habe mir vor etwa 3 Monaten eine Est cts 30-60 g aufbauen lassen.
> Zunächst war ich von der optik Gewicht und Aufbau begeistert, als ich jedoch das erste mal ans Wasser ging stellte ich fest das mir die Rutenspitze "subjektiv" einfach vil zu weich ist.
> 
> Ich habe damals nicht direkt einen Beitrag hereingestellt um erstmal die Rute ausgiebig zu Fischen. Eine gewisse Umgewöhnung von einer Shimano xh war meiner Meinung nach normal. Mittlerweile fische ich die Rute schon eine ganze weile, kann mich aber mit dem Blank an sich nicht wirklich anfreunden.
> ...


 

Ich wollte mir damals auch eine CTS aufbauen,wegen dünnem Durchmesser und wenig Gewicht, bin deswegen zu CMW gefahren und wollte mir die unterschiedlichen WG angucken. Bin aber dann davon weg als ich sie gesehen und begrappelt habe,und hab mich dann umentschieden zu einer SS3,was ich bis heute nicht bereut habe, super schnell,eigentlich recht leicht(komplett aufgebaut 175g) und super zum werfen von Gummis bis 13 oder 14cm und Köpfen von 15-20g, Es gehen auch köder bis 16cm,aber alles was darüber ist lässt sich nicht so gut fischen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Genau das ist eben das Problem auch dieser sehr hochpreisigen Blanks: Jeder hat seine ganz spezielle Charakteristik...

Deswegen kann ich nur immer wieder dzu raten vor so einer Investition am besten eine mit eben dem gewünschten Blank aufgebaute Rute mal zu fischen, alles andere ist eben Glücksspiel...

CMW-Blanks (Welchen auch immer Du jetzt meinst, vermutlich Spinsystem, aber Serie 2 oder 3?) sind auch keine Allheilmittel, auch hier ist ein Kauf ohne vorher mal eine solche Rute gefischt zu haben ein Schuss ins Blaue.

Am besten mal hier im Thread nach jemandem in der Nähe suchen und ein Probefischen vereinbaren. Ich finde bei einer solchen Investition sollte man das machen.


----------



## DRU (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kann Stefan nur beispfichten, den Jedermanns Blank kann es zum Glück nicht geben


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Shez schrieb:


> Moin moin , ich habe mir vor etwa 3 Monaten eine Est cts 30-60 g aufbauen lassen.
> Zunächst war ich von der optik Gewicht und Aufbau begeistert, als ich jedoch das erste mal ans Wasser ging stellte ich fest das mir die Rutenspitze "subjektiv" einfach vil zu weich ist.



Die Spitze ist objektiv härter als die der VHF und SS. Was sie subjektiv "weich" erscheinen lässt ist der andere Taper als bei VHF und SS, die zur Mitte hin stärker anschwillen.

Ich würde sagen, wer ne Rute sucht die beim Jiggen in ihrem optimal Köderbereich auf den ersten 20cm komplett "steht" ist mit der EST gut beraten. Bei etwas mehr Belastung gibt sie dann allerdings stärker nach, was bei den anderen beiden Blanks eben durch den extremeren Konus abgefangen wird. Von daher würde ich auf jeden Fall sagen, daß es eine Geschmacksfrage ist, was man bevorzugt.


----------



## Slotti (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Shez schrieb:


> Moin moin , ich habe mir vor etwa 3 Monaten eine Est cts 30-60 g aufbauen lassen.
> Zunächst war ich von der optik Gewicht und Aufbau begeistert, als ich jedoch das erste mal ans Wasser ging stellte ich fest das mir die Rutenspitze "subjektiv" einfach vil zu weich ist.
> 
> Ich habe damals nicht direkt einen Beitrag hereingestellt um erstmal die Rute ausgiebig zu Fischen. Eine gewisse Umgewöhnung von einer Shimano xh war meiner Meinung nach normal. Mittlerweile fische ich die Rute schon eine ganze weile, kann mich aber mit dem Blank an sich nicht wirklich anfreunden.
> ...




darf ich fragen wo du hast bauen lassen und wo dein Köderspektrum liegt?


----------



## Shez (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Die CTS-EST Blanks sind genausowenig jedermanns Sache wie die Harrison VHF.
> Das wurde hier aber auch schon in Tausenden von Beiträgen besprochen, durch die man allerdings kaum noch durchfinden kann.




Ganz genau so sehe ich dass auch ! Habe mich da scheinbar nicht richtig ausgedrückt. 
Hatte auch eine Harrison in der Hand und war nicht wirklich überzeugt. 
Was die Sache so schwer machte war:

1. Konnte die Blanks vorher nicht "fischen"/ nur in der Hand halten (ohne Beringung) Ist bei der Blankauswahl ungenügend. Womit man diese Liste eigentlich abschließen könnnte, da dies der wichtigste Punkt ist.

2. Es gab in der Nähe niemanden der Est fischt bzw mir diese mal in die Hand legen könnte

3. CMW konnte ich erst gar nicht begrabbeln da ....weit weg bzw hatte mein Rutenbauer diesen Blank nicht

Ich habe den Blank einfach anders eingeschätzt, als ich ihn ohne Beringung u.ä in der Hand hielt. 

Mit welchen Gewichten ich fische ist dabei völlig unerheblich, da  es um "ein Gefühl für den Blank" wenn man es so nennen darf,geht. Ich mag einfach diese Spitze bzw Aktion nicht. Da ist mir derzeit sogar die xh fast lieber. Allerdings ist die mir etwas zu hart. Dazwischen liegt halt die cmw nach meinen hiesigen recherchen.

Ich würd die gern mal testen. Also wer in Hamburg und Umgebung villeicht eine SS3 besitzt,die er mir gerne mal zeigen würde , würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Shez


----------



## DRU (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

und?????


----------



## Shez (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was und ? |kopfkrat


----------



## DRU (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, bevor Du Dein Posting editiert hattest war nachdem : nichts zu lesen.

Das Wichtigkeit des Köderspektrums ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Vieleicht solltest Du nach  einer SSIII Testmöglichkeit in Deinem Köderspektrum suchen.

Also in Bremen hättest Du die EST testen können und mir viel Glück sogar gleich im Kontrast zur SSIII. Aber in HH solltest Du auch fündig werden.


----------



## Shez (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja hatte mal wieder die falsche taste gedrückt zwischendurch 

Hatte meines erachtens damals sogar gefragt. So einfach ist das nicht gewesen.


----------



## DRU (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kann mich nicht mehr daran erinnern. Eigentlich verfolge ich den Tröt ganz emsig. Naja so läuft es manchmal. Weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der Suche......


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



> Ich würd die gern mal testen. Also wer in Hamburg und Umgebung villeicht eine SS3 besitzt,die er mir gerne mal zeigen würde , würde ich mich freuen.



Wenn du es nach Bremen schaffst gäbe es diese Möglichkeit.


----------



## Slotti (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Shez schrieb:


> Mit welchen Gewichten ich fische ist dabei völlig unerheblich, da  es um "ein Gefühl für den Blank" wenn man es so nennen darf,geht. Ich mag einfach diese Spitze bzw Aktion nicht. Da ist mir derzeit sogar die xh fast lieber. Allerdings ist die mir etwas zu hart. Dazwischen liegt halt die cmw nach meinen hiesigen recherchen.




Das die Gewichte unerheblich sind sehe ich eigentlich anders gerade die EST ist da nämlich eine Sache für sich, das hätte mit ein WG Klasse darüber schon ganz anders aussehen können aber da dir der Blank ansich nicht liegt bist du bei was anderem sicher besser aufgehoben.


----------



## serge7 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Das die Gewichte unerheblich sind sehe ich eigentlich anders gerade die EST ist da nämlich eine Sache für sich, *das hätte mit ein WG Klasse darüber schon ganz anders aussehen können* aber da dir der Blank ansich nicht liegt bist du bei was anderem sicher besser aufgehoben.


 
So würde ich es auch sehen. Zufällig bin ich von einer Speedy XH auf eine CTS 30-75 (vormals 45-90) umgestiegen und bin nach wie vor begeistert. Die 30-75 liegt im Spektrum der Speedy XH, deckt aber zusätzlich noch ein gutes Stück darunter mit ab. Ich denke mir, daß die 30-60 damit insgesamt unterhalb der Speedy XH liegt. Somit dürfte es mit der 30-75 schon anders aussehen.

Die Aktion der CTS ist insgesamt bei Belastung aber weicher als die Speedy, was allerdings nur im Drill (und dort für mein Dafürhalten zum Vorteil) zum Tragen kommt.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Shez
Ich habe ne SS 2 neu in Betrieb und bin vom 14-16 Aug. in Hitzacker zum fischen.


----------



## Pikepauly (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Eine SS 3 ist ja nicht besser, nur noch etwas kräftiger und das braucht man oft gar nicht. Vor allem wenn Christian die Spitze noch cuttet, könnte ich mir vorstellen dass eine SS 3 mit dem höheren WG schon ein sehr "böser" Stecken werden kann.


----------



## Khaane (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Passt zwar nicht ganz ins Thema, aber weiss jmd. was HM80 bei der Blankbezeichnung genau angibt und ob diese HM80 Blanks was taugen?

Die etwas "teureren" Dragon Ruten verwenden diesen Blank, bei IM6,IM7,IM8 kann man sich ja noch einigermaßen was drunter vorstellen, aber bei HM80?


----------



## Pete Pike (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

high modulus mit der tenacity von 80? (  )

ich meine dass bei meiner ul spinne auch hm drauf steht und dahinter high modulus. ich schau gleich nochmal drauf... aber was genau... sorry, weiss ich glaube ich nicht...


----------



## Khaane (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nochmal geguckt, da steht High-Modulus 80mln PSI.

Sind mit PSI, "pounds per square inch genannt, vereinfacht der ausgeübte Druck bei der Verdichtung des Carbons?

Also ca. 6900 *8*1000² N/m² - Bzw. 5625 t/cm²?

Wie soll man denn einen Druck von 5625 t auf einen cm² aufbringen - Irgendwie absurd, oder ich habe mich verrechnet. 

Oder steht 80mln nicht für 80 Millionen?


----------



## Hooked (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi!
Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, Du hast Dich verrechnet! 

Gib mal hier ein und vergleiche...


----------



## Herr P (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Khane... wenn das deine Frau ist Glückwunsch!


----------



## Khaane (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Hooked schrieb:


> Hi!
> Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen, Du hast Dich verrechnet!
> 
> Gib mal hier ein und vergleiche...



Hmhh, da kommt 5624567.3547622 kg/cm² raus ergo 5624 t/cm² - Also verrechnet habe ich mich nicht.

Kann irgendwie nicht stimmen, offensichtlich ist die Angabe auf der Rute falsch oder man "psi" steht für was anderes.

PS: Aber danke für den Link, der wurd gleich unter Favoriten gespeichert, damit spart man sich die blöde Umrechnerei.


----------



## Hooked (30. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jau, wenn man denn 80.000.000 eingibt!  Mein Fehler.
Hätte zuerst noch gedacht, mln steht evtl. irgendwie für Mille oder so. Also 1000.
Aber das passt dann auch nicht. Wären nur 5,6 t und "mln" bedeutet im Normalfall schon Million(en).

???

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Herr P (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe bitte mal eine Frage an alle , die leidenschaftlich Ruten bauen.

Und zwar:
Kann eine unterschiedlich Beringung - Sprich ein oder Mehrstegberingung- ein und den selben Blank in der Charakteristik entscheidend verändern?

Also z.B. VHF 90:  30-10/6+1 im theoretischen Vergleich .

Gibt es physikalische Vorgaben , die man einhalten muss? Oder kann ich mir jeden Blank irgendwie Beringen?
 6,7,10,??? Ringe egal?

Gruss an alle 

@slotti:
Mein erster Eindruck der CTS 60-120: Eine Waffe für alle Maxi Koeder

Herr P


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, es gibt einen Unterschied. Allerdings fällt der umso mehr ins Gewicht, je leichter und schneller eine Rute ist. Bei den schweren Ruten wie der 90er VHF würde ich den Unterschied als nicht besonders gravierend ansehen...

Prinzipiell ist eine leichtere Beringung (kleine, leichte Einstegringe) von Vorteil, um einen leichten Blank schnell zu halten. Mehr Masse auf dem Blank (besonders Spitzenteil, z.B. durch massivere Zweistegringen, dicke Einlagen, dicke Wicklungen etc) bringt den Blank eher zum schwingen, weiterhin dürfte sich der Blank insgesamt "langsamer" anfühlen. 

Je spitzenbetonter ein Blank ist, umso mehr Ringe im Spitzenbereich machen Sinn, um die Schnurführung der Spitze unter Last anzupassen, damit es keine stark abknickenden Schnurverläufe gibt.

Bei wohl den meisten in unseren  Breiten vorliegenden Belastungen sollte Einstegberingung von der Kraftaufnahme her locker reichen, wenn man möchte mit Unterwicklung um den Blank zu schonen, bringt allerdings auch wieder Gewicht. Oft baut man den Startring als Zweistegring, ist halt eventuell stabiler gegen Verbiegen, was bei Ruten die zum Bootsangeln genutzt werden sollen auch ein Argument für einen Aufbau komplett mit Zweistegringen sein kann.

Das Fuji NGC trägt all dem (zum Uferangeln) ja Rechnung, viele Leichte Einstegringe, schnell vom großen Startring auf kleine leichte Ringe am Spitzenteil, dadurch enge Schnurführung... Es gibt dazu allerlei Beringungsschemata, die seit vielen Jahren in der Praxis erprobt sind. Bei Spinnruten waren das eben im Bereich 2,70 meist 6+1 Ringe, mit NGC jetzt oft 8+1 oder gar 9+1 Ringe. Dabei kommen kleine Leichte Ringe zum Einsatz, was zum einen eben den Schnurverlauf am Blank hält, Gewicht am Spitzenteil einspart und nebenbei auch noch Wurfweite bringen soll. Real scheinen die Wurfweitenunterschiede aber sehr gering, auch wenn uns Fuji da anderes erzählen will. Mehr Ringe kosten halt auch mehr Geld... 

Ob das Anordnen der Ringe nicht nach den üblichen Schemata sondern leicht verschoben noch kleine Vorteile bringt scheint mir eher eine akademische Frage, eventuell mag es da noch kleine Optimierungsmöglichkeiten geben, große Veränderungen in der Rutencharakteristik erwarte ich mir davon aber nicht.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben, andere Meinungen zu der Thematik würden mich aber auch interessieren!

CU Stefan


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

|good: Schön geschrieben, Stefan! 

An den Fragesteller: Physikalische Faktoren sind das Gewicht und Hebel aller Anbauten.
Das Gewicht kann man mit einer genauen Waage ermitteln (ein bis 2 Kommastellen zum Gramm),
der Hebel ergibt sich aus der Entfernung zum Haltepunkt, der Anglerhand.
Ein 1g schwererer Spitzenring wirkt sich kollossal heftiger aus als ein 1g Leitring, weil der erste z.B. 2,20m entfernt vorne ist, der Leitring nur 0,5m.
Zudem verträgt die dünne Spitze von vlt. 2mm Durchmesser weniger Gewicht zum aufschaukeln und schwippen als eine Montagestelle am Handteil von vlt. 12mm, die ist etwa im Durchmesserverhältnis zum Quadrat steifer, das 1g dort also ca. 36mal unempfindlicher und 4,4mal dichter dran.


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Bei Spinnruten waren das eben im Bereich 2,70 meist 6+1 Ringe, mit NGC jetzt oft 8+1 oder gar 9+1 Ringe.



Das toppe ich: 1.75 m Rute mit 10+1 Beringung. 

Soviel zum OT.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Krasse Sache! Das sind jetzt aber wirklich viele, war dann aber vermutlich eine sehr weiche Rute, oder? Winklepicker-Spitzen haben aus eben dem Grund ja auch 6 bis 8 Ringe auf weniger als einem halben Meter, aber hier ging es ja um Spinnruten...


----------



## Chrizzi (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist ein Batson RX7 Blank mit einem Fast/Ex.Fast-Taper, WG: 1/8-3/8. Ich hab 3 LowRider und ganz viele T-LDB drauf, Spitze = T-MNST. Die liegen verdammt dicht am Blank daher mussten für die Baitcaster ein paar mehr drauf. Ein Mehrgewicht oder Kopflasigkeit spürt man gar nicht. Die T-LDB wiegen ja nichts und nur die LowRider sind normale SiC, der Rest ist Titanium. 

Dafür ist die Biegekurve sehr geil, auch die Übertragung bis in die Hand kommt sehr gut, ich Fische damit Gummikrams im Bereich bis 7, max 10 g.


----------



## ok1 (1. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Biegekurve sehr geil, auch die Übertragung bis in die Hand kommt sehr gut, ich Fische damit Gummikrams im Bereich bis 7, max 10 g.



Geht das gut mit der Baitcaster - und vor allem mit welcher?

Danke.

Olaf


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Geht gut mit der BC, je niedriger das Wurfgewicht desto teurer... Ich fische den Bereich <10g mit einer Metanium MG oder der MG DC, klappt gut ab etwa 6g.

Drunter helfen zum Bleistift Pixy oder Presso...


----------



## Chrizzi (1. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Den D Chubby (4.3g) kann ich auch mit der Calcutta TE 51 GT ohne große Probleme werfen.

Die kleine Calcutta ist auch auf der Custom Rute drauf.


----------



## marlin2304 (17. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Guten Abend allerseits,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Harrison VHF.
Gestern beim Gufieren am Rhein ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Steckverbindung Risse am Lack hat.
Ist das ein Verarbeitungsfehler?
Kann man das ausbessern oder muss das komplette Spitzenteil ausgetauscht werden?
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Du meinst jetzt diese hellen Dreiecks-Flecken vom Ende her?

Entweder ist da Wasser drunter gekommen, oder sehr stark gebogen worden? Oder schlechter Lack am ablösen?

Diese Schutzwicklung sollte schon schnell ausgetauscht = neu gemacht werden, da sie das Ende gegen Aufspleißen sichert, und das ist bei abgehobener Lackierung nicht mehr gewährleistet. Das Bindegarn kann verrutschen oder sowas.

Wer hat die denn gebaut


----------



## weserwaller (17. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Zweits Bild etwa 1 Uhr auf der Stirnseite geht der Riss etwa durch oder täuscht das ?


----------



## marlin2304 (17. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Det:

Ja, ich meine die Dreiecksflecken.
Was meinst du mit stark gebogen worden?
Es ist ein blauer Blank.


Weserwaller:

Es täuscht, die Risse sind nur ein paar mm.



Der Lack löst sich, das sind die hellen Flecken


----------



## weserwaller (17. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das kann passieren bei: 

- zu starker Querschnittveränderung
- unvorsichtiges die Rute trennen
- schlechte Verabeitung durch den Rutenbauer
- schlechte Qualität bzw. Mischung des Lacks
- fett auf den Wicklungen 
- wenn das Spitzenteil mal unvorsichtig abgestellt wurde 

Dadurch könne kleine Risse entstehen
und wenn dann noch Wasser, Luft und die Zeit 
mitwirken sieht das so aus wie bei Dir


----------



## marlin2304 (17. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Egal was, ist schon ärgerlich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn die Stelle durch was-auch-immer extrem durchgebogen wurde, könnte man sich eine Ablösung vorstellen.

Eigentlich leicht auszubessern, abgeschnitten, das Ende glatt gemacht und eine neue einfache Wicklung durchgehend ohne Ring.
Und dann auch mehr bis ans Ende zu wickeln, so dass der Lack auch die Kante schützt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So rein aus Interesse: Wie alt ist denn die Rute? Ich kenne das Problem eigentlich nur von recht alten Ruten, die oft direkt auf dem Boden abgestellt wurden, wenn da der Lack erst mal eine Riss hat und Wasser eindringt kommt es zu solchen Problemen. DIe Fotos sehen aber eigentlich nach einer recht neuen Rute aus, oder?


----------



## marlin2304 (18. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Rute ist jetzt drei Jahre alt.
Wenn ich Sie nicht im Gebrauch habe, steht Sie auf einem Teppich.


----------



## Mefotom (18. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

so am Sonntag habe ich meine CTS 30-75 bei Jörg Hellbrück abgeholt.

Meine erste ist schon getestet, so dass eine 2. her musste.:m

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dann Gratulation und viel Freude mit dem neuen Stück, Thomas! #6
Der blaugrüne Blank ist schick.

Aber sach mal: Willst Du 2-händig 2-rütig angeln? :q 
Aus Reservegründen täte es ja auch, sich gleich nur einen E-Blank in den Schrank zu stellen.


----------



## Herr P (18. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo!
Seit wann gibt es die CTS in blau?

Gruss 
Herr P


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube das ist mehr so blau-grün.


----------



## Mefotom (18. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@det,

nöö aber so brauch ich meine Köder nicht mehr so oft wechseln!

Genau die Farbe des Blanks ist grün, kommt in der Sonne besser zur Geltung.

In Blau soll es die aber auch geben.


Thomas


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gibt da ein "Nest" bei euch in der Gegend, wo die farbig ausgebrütet werden!


----------



## Mefotom (18. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nein es gibt kein Nest, aber auf der Seite von CTS Neuseeland hab ich es gelesen.

In Blau hab ich aber keine bekommen, dann halt Grün.

Thomas


----------



## Slotti (18. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Thomas , Nice !!! 

keine Lust die heute abend einzuweihen? , hab mal wieder Bock auf die Saar, außerdem schon länger keine Gummis mehr geschmissen.


----------



## Mefotom (18. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Slotti,

hast PN.

Thomas


----------



## serge7 (23. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch angelspezi! Sehr schöne Flitsche, die gewohnt sehr gute JH-Qualität.

Nachdem ich meine CTS 30-75 jetzt ne halbe Saison lang fische und über 100 Zander, etliche Hechte und Barsche damit gefangen habe kann ich nach wie vor sagen: Für mich der beste Stock zum Gufiangeln für meine Verhältnisse.

Gerade die Drilleigenschaften kann ich nunmehr als extrem "spaßig" einstufen. 50er Zander machen noch spaß, 70+ Fische haben ebenso keine Chance. Selbst Hechte an der 80er Grenze mitten in der Strömung federt die Rute schön weg. Gerade auch in Ufernähe weiß ich die Rute zu schätzen, denn sie senkt erheblich die Ausschlitzgefahr, ich kann mittlerweile auf kurze Distanz fast gänzlich auf die Rollenbremse verzichten...

Für Besenstiel-Liebhaber ist die Rute aber wohl zu nachgiebig in der Aktion...Sauschnell ist sie allerdings.


----------



## Slotti (23. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Patrick,

schön das sie dir gefällt, warst ja eine weile zwischen der 5-30 und 15-45 hin und hergerissen von daher wars letztlich wohl genau die richtige entscheidung .

Die 8 Fuß EST sind auch wirklich sehr schön. Wer die 9 Fuß mag und ggf. was in 8 Fuß sucht wird diese ebenfalls lieben.


----------



## Pikepauly (23. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch zur neuen Rute.
Schön dass sie Dir gefällt.
Was ist da für ein Rollenhalter verbaut??


----------



## DRU (24. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schönes Rüttchen Spezi!

Viel Spaß damit und dicke Fische :m


----------



## maesox (24. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sehr gelungener Stecken!!! Wünsche dir ne menge Spaß!!!#6


----------



## marlin2304 (25. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gratulation zu der schönen Rute!


----------



## Herr P (25. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Leute!

Ich habe vom Jörg Hellbrück einen absoluten Hammer gekriegt.
Es ist eine Skyblade mit Goldringen Champagner Kork Ringunterwicklung Silberspacer usw.

Die Rute ist mal wieder traumhaft gebaut und auch als solches ein Traum.
Ich selber angel wie einige ja wissen bevorzugt "Gross fängt gross " und habe endlich eine perfekte Gufirute für mich und das Angeln auf Hecht  gefunden.Für den Zander habe ich ja die CTS 75er.

Sie wirft die 18er Kopytos spielend , die 23er mit 20er Köpfen mit ein wenig Aufladung auch. Beide lassen sich perfekt führen und ich spüre absolut alles. Auch die Schwanzbewegung beim Absinken.

Wer jetzt denkt es handelt sich hier um einen Prügel , der irrt sich jedoch.Man sieht der Rute die Kraft , die in ihr steckt nicht an.
Ich konnte schon ein paar Minis (bis 65cm ) landen mit der Rute und es macht einfach Spass.Klingt blöd - aber ich habe selten so viele erfolglose Würfe gemacht ohne die Laune zu verlieren.

Mir ist auch klar , dass "Geld " keine Fische fängt - so wie Geld ja auch keine Tore schiesst. Aber ich habe es mir gegönnt.Wer es sich eh überlegt eine bauen zu lassen und ähnlich fischt wie ich sollte diese Rute auf jeden Fall mal in die Hand nehmen.
Und wenn ich mal in Relation sehe , dass mir ein paar Verwirrte die Motorhaube komplett zerkratzt haben und ich jetzt ca 400-500 Euro für gar nichts ausgebe ist es ein Geschenk.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch mal dem Slotti danken , dass er mir die Rutenschmiede Hellbrück näher gebracht hat und immer mal mit einen netten Rat zur Seite stand. Ich  kann nur allen Unentschlossenen empfehlen den Jörg einfach mal zu kontakten und ihm eine Chance zu geben.

Aber Vorsicht! Könnte sein , dass ihr so zufrieden seid , dass ihr gleich noch ne zweite kauft.

Gruss an alle 

Herr P


----------



## Bobster (25. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn man das hier so alles liest.

...es ist erst Anfang September und ich mache mir schon
Gedanken wie ich einen Teil meines Weihnachtsgeldes
"sinnvoll" anlegen kann |kopfkrat


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also, ich habe da was interessantes gehört, von einem der es wissen muß. Es ist ja bekannt, dass einige der Blankhersteller in Fernost produzieren, allerdings soll es eine kleine Blankschmiede geben, die durchgängig in "good old Britain" fertigt.

Nun, das gilt wohl für die Karpfenrutenblanks, aber in einem anderen Sektor soll es wohl Zukäufe in erheblichen Mengen geben. Ich sage nur "Vietnam."


----------



## WickedWalleye (29. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der VHF kommt also angeblich aus Vietnam (?) -- nur mal um sundvogel's nebulöses Posting etwas zu entmystifizieren.
Und wer ist dieser mysteriöse Mensch, der "es wissen muß"? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich konnte gestern ein sehr interessantes Gespräch zwischen zwei Leuten mitverfolgen. Ich sage mal nicht wer, denn das macht man ja nicht.

Oder doch?


----------



## Ollek (29. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

|rolleyes Oder die "Ich streu mal ohne einen Hintergrund ein Gerücht - Mafia" ist wieder unterwegs und flamt die Geschichte mal mächtig an.

evtl sollte man wirklich mal ein Spekulationsthread aufmachen.

#h


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nunja, ich sage mal folgendes...



nach der Umstellung auf den eneuen Standort, kam es vorübergehend zu erheblichen Qualitätseinbußen. Eine Reihe von unerklärlichen Rutenbrüchen war die Folge.
Als der Hype in Deutschland durchs AB ausgelöst wurde, kam es zu keinem Zeitpunkt zu Lieferengpässen... merkwürdig für so eine kleine Blankschmiede oder?
Die Preise sind verglichen mit den Fernostbauten echt moderat. Vergleicht man sie mit in USA oder Deutschland hergestellten Blanks wie z.B. von RST sind sie sogar verblüffend niedrig.
Irgendwoher muß es ja kommen oder nicht???

Ich sage bestimmt nicht, welcher Hersteller gemeint ist. Da soll sich mal schön jeder seinen Teil zu denken....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dann ist also gar nicht der irische und schottische Whiskey am "Spitzenschnitt" schuld ,
sondern Neben-/Nachwirkungen von "Agent Orange" oder sowas ... :g

Fakt ist, dass einige frühe Blanks, die noch der M1 Serie zuzuordnen sind, extrem *perfekt* rund und dünnwandig, ohne merklichen Overlap und Springpunkt sind, sozusagen perfekte Blankproduktion waren, und dann ab Ende'06 plötzlich alles unrund (Ostereier-Innenquerschnitte) und sogar krumm ankam. Immerhin 2 schlechte Spitzen in einer Sendung Dez'06, und die dritte getauschte danach ging gerade.

Und das frapanterweise schon genauso aussah wie die ganzen aktuellen Pacific-Bay und Batson Blanks, die das schwarze Pünktchen mit weißer Schrift "Made in China" drauf haben. Die meist höchstens B-Ware sind, etliches nur C, und man schwer suchen muss unter vielen, um was A-wertiges zu finden.

Genauso fiel mir auf, das frühe Exemplare (zur Einführung) der CTS-EST eine stufige "tangentiale" Knickkurve hatten, die sich bei neueren Rutenaufbauten und Belastungskurven gar nicht mehr zeigt. |kopfkrat

Für mich kochen die alle nur mit dem gleichen Wasser, bzw. die Blankhersteller müssen alle ihr Geld reinholen, und das geht nur mit günstig erbrachten Blankprodukten, wo auch nicht gleich jedes leicht mangelhafte Exemplar in den Schredder geworfen wird.

Richtig doof finde ich nur, dass man diese Auswahltests der Blankgelingungsqualität quasi selber machen muss, der Hersteller, Großhandel, Rutenbauteilehandel, die lassen einen (meist) damit alleine ... 

Positive und hervorzuhebende Ausnahme ist CMW mit der SS2, wo es aktuell definiert B-Blanks zum halben Preis und eben teure einwandfreie A-Blanks gibt. Das finde ich eine faire und saubere Lösung für den Käufer! #6 #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wofür muss ich da Händler oder sowas sein? 
Da reicht 'ne Hunderschaft hautnah begrabbelter Blanks in 3 Jahren auch aus. 
Wenn man alle 2-3 Monate Blanks einer Type aufbaut (und eben die um einen herum auch mitbekommt), dann bekommt man das sehr wohl mit, und aktuell gibt es auch schon wieder merkwürdige Abweichungen und Unterschiede, das ist ja nicht vorbei, sondern brandaktuell mit der "Blank-Quali".

Ich frag mich ja nur, ob der Uli das Geheimnis der Vietnam-Info noch genauer lüftet und die Quelle offenbart, wie Kai auch hinterfragt. 

Wobei mir das persönlich wumpe ist, ob China oder Malaysia oder Vietnam, das ist alles Billig-Asia, und da kommt so oder sowas bei raus, manchmal gut und brauchbar, oft aber sehr ärgerlich. :g

Für mich ist das schon mal vorbildlich und wichtig:
1) B-Ware http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...158&CatId=4&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=
1) A-Ware http://www.port.cc/shop303/cmw/cata...8&CatId=103&begin=0&sort=name&desc=&q=&where=

Das kann man gar nicht oft genug hervorheben, und dürfte ruhig noch gesteigert werden.

Denn da kommt überall ganz offensichtlich sehr viel schlechtere Qualität an, die man als einfach krumm, mehrfach krumm, in den Steckungen klapperig und mit Spiel oder Lack+Oberflächenfehlern schon schnell erkennt.  Die inneren Strukturabweichungen sieht man dagegen ja nicht so einfach.
Ich frag mich sogar gerade andersherum, wann ich den letzten richtig guten Blank in A-Qualität überhaupt gesehen habe? |kopfkrat Gibts das eigentlich noch?  Die finde ich eher an gerippten Stangenruten als an den (günstigeren) Rutenbauteilehandelblanks.

Ich hätte immer kräftig was dran auszusetzen ... B-Ware ist ja schon einfach gekrümmt, Lackfehler oder eine ungenaue Steckung. Alles noch schlechter ist mindestens C. Mit Wandungsstärkenunterschieden, wo die eine Seite 2mal so stark ist wie die gegenüberliegende (Ostereier-Querschnitt), bin ich auch nicht gerade zufrieden.


----------



## megger (29. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ichhab selbst so einen 1B-Blank der SSII hier stehen und muss sagen, dass die stärkere Krümmung, die ihn zum B Blank macht auf jeden Fall noch im Rahmen ist, Und dazu auch auf dem Springer.

Hab vorher mit Herrn Weckesser telefoniert, und er hat mir gesagt, ne neue Lieferunmg erhalten zu haben. Daraus werden Blanks aussortiert, die nicht seinen hohen Anforderungen entsprechen. Aber von ihm verkaufte B-Blanks sind definitiv aufbaubar und fischbar.


Freu mich schon aufs aufbauen.

Megger


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wofür muss ich da Händler oder sowas sein?
> Da reicht 'ne Hunderschaft hautnah begrabbelter Blanks in 3 Jahren auch aus.



Das hört sich nach einen ziemlich genauen Prüfverfahren an.
Gibt es dafür eine spezielle Fingertechnik?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



megger schrieb:


> Hab vorher mit Herrn Weckesser telefoniert, und er hat mir gesagt, ne neue Lieferunmg erhalten zu haben. Daraus werden Blanks aussortiert, die nicht seinen hohen Anforderungen entsprechen. Aber von ihm verkaufte B-Blanks sind definitiv aufbaubar und fischbar.


Finde ich top, das Verfahren! #6

Von CH Rutenreparatur (Christian Heinrich) hatte ich via ebay auch mal einen B-Blank der VT für dann nur 50 EUR bekommen, der war auch einfach gegenüber dem Springpunkt gekrümmt, und das ist in Ordnung für eine 2.Wahl. #6
Passiert für meine Beobachtung nur viel zu selten, dass explizit schlechtere Exemplare aussortiert und gekennzeichnet werden. Dabei tut sich damit auch der Anbieter keinen Gefallen, wenn die Blanks negativ aufstoßen, und das vorher nicht bekannt gemacht und geklärt war.

Die schlechteren Wahlen (B, C) eignen sich sehr gut für eine Testrute, der man nach einigem Ausprobieren und Gefallen daran eine bessere in Top-Qualität nachfolgen lassen kann. 
Zuvor zum Ausprobieren, ob einem der Blank wirklich liegt, reicht kostensparend auch die schlechtere Qualität. Und wenn man eben merkt, dass der einem doch nicht so liegt, hat man nicht gleich soviel Geld da hinein investiert, finde ich angemessener. Außerdem hat man nach einiger Angelzeit damit, so vlt. eine Saison, auch wieder noch Vorstellungen zu einer Verbesserung der Rute, das paßt dann auch gut.


----------



## Slotti (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Genauso fiel mir auf, das frühe Exemplare (zur Einführung) der CTS-EST eine stufige "tangentiale" Knickkurve hatten, die sich bei neueren Rutenaufbauten und Belastungskurven gar nicht mehr zeigt. |kopfkrat




aha|kopfkrat welche EST besitzt du denn oder hast schon ein Fisch mt gedrillt???


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe deine (erste) EST , eine weitere mit viel Gold, und eine andere hier durchgebogen, alles frühe Exemplare, (*vermutlich* aufgrund der neuheitlichen Frische eben Muster/Prototypen), und brauch(t)e dazu nur 2 Augen, noch nichtmal 'nen Fisch oder Hänger. 

Interessant ist für mich, dass die blaugrünen in Hitzacker das nicht mehr so stark zeig(t)en, die von Uli zeigte sogar eine richtig schöne runde Kurve bei einem kräftigen Hänger. Schade dass die Knipse nicht da war, das Motiv war richtig gut und die Entfernung grad passend für volle Länge.
Das ist schon bemerkenswert, zumal das zuerst gesehene Biegeverhalten für mich der augenfälligste und abschreckenste Faktor gegen diesen Blanktypus EST war, sowas bleibt bei mir stark haften, und gegen Knicke in Rutenbiegekurven bin ich regelrecht allergisch. :g

Ich *vermute*  das als Eigenheit einer Vor-/Prototypen-/Musterserie, wäre ja schön, wenn das sukzessive verbessert und geglättet wird oder worden ist, dann wird der Blanktyp für mich erheblich attraktiver, und die 8ft EST geraten ins Visier. :m


----------



## Slotti (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hmm , also soweit ich mich erinnern kann , hattest du meine alte EST damals bei CMW ganze 2 Minuten in der Hand, außerdem sind das schon fast wieder 10 Monate her, bemerkenswert das du die Eindrücke so gut "gespeichert" hast. Die mit viel Gold war übrigends eine 60-120 also auch eine ganz andere Rute als meine 75er.

Ich kann dir versichern das meine alte EST (die dann an Uli ging) keine komischen Knicke im Biegeverhalten hatte, ich denke das kann Uli zu 100% bestätigen , die EST hat sich schon immer unter Last harmonisch abgerollt und tut dies nach wie vor. Ich hatte mitlerweile gerade von den 75ern einige in Händen und die Aktion war dort immer gleich.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da habe ich einen ganz anderen Eindruck von gewonnen.
Und ich habe Dir das sogar live an den Objekten gezeigt. 
Und da waren eine Menge anderer Leute dabei.
Auf dem Fuß bin ich ziemlich extrem explosiv.
Wenn eine Rute (!) unter einfacher Belastung so aussieht wie auf dem Bild (Skizze), dann ist das geknickt, und eine unschöne oder unfertige Geschichte im Blank.
Damit ist für mich die Sache erledigt, denn bei subjektiv (ver)gefilterten Eindrücken :g hört für mich der Spaß auf, dazu ist das mit der schwankenden und heimlichen Blankqualität eine viel zu ernste und letztlich teure Sache.


----------



## Slotti (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da habe ich einen ganz anderen Eindruck von gewonnen.
> Und ich habe Dir das sogar live an den Objekten gezeigt.
> Und da waren eine Menge anderer Leute dabei.
> Auf dem Fuß bin ich ziemlich extrem explosiv.
> ...




das ist echt der totale Quatsch mit Soße, gezeigt hast du mir dort überhaupt nichts, die Leute die dort noch dabei waren, waren Stefan, Patrick und Gerrit und ich glaube nach dem biegen hatte niemand außer dir den Eindruck das da was einknickt. #c (wovon du damals übrigends auch kein sterbenswörtchen gesagt hast)

Ich habe besagte Rute übrigends gute 6 Monate intensiv gefischt, Fische gedrillt usw, glaub mir die Aktion ist nicht anders als bei meiner derzeitigen 75er


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Du erzählst jetzt einfach *Bockmist*, sei es aus Selbschutz oder was, mir ziemlich egal. :g
Ich hab keine verkauft oder da irgendwo Aktien oder Business oder Geld drin, mich interessiert nur - und das sehr dringlich, die nackte Wahrheit dahinter. |znaika:

Dass die Blanks und gerade die CTS-EST massiv differieren (die VHF aber auch), das ist vielen Leuten inzwischen bekannt. Da kannst Du reden und schreiben was du willst ... :m

Ich lass das jetzt lieber, auf so einem Niveau führt das eh zu keiner Klärung, da schau ich einfach mal was die nächste Zeit so an Fotos oder so bringt.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Komisch, das Slottis Empfehlungen immer zugetroffen haben und man bei Ihm nicht wie bei anderen auch Handwerkskunst erkennen kann und keine zusammen gepatschten Ruten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also wer macht denn nun ein Foto von `ner gebogenen CTS?:g


----------



## Herr P (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Leute bleibt cool!
Ich hole mir jetzt auch mal ne Biegung am Wasser ab.

NUR DER HSV!!!

Gruss Herr P


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Männers, klärt mich doch mal auf: Was ist den eine Tangentiale Biegekurve? #c

Eine Tangente ist eine Gerade die einen Kurve an einem Punkt berührt (soweit zumindest meine Kenntnisse?), was will uns dieser Ausdruck im Zusammenhang mit einer Biegekurve sagen? ;+

Ich bin jetzt ja auch nicht der erfahrene EST-Angler, aber ich habe noch keine Rute gesehen die eine "stufige" Biegekurve hätte - an den von Detlef skizzierten Biegestellen müsste der Blank ja brechen, ganz abgesehen davon das ich nicht weiß wie Du ein solches Biegeverhalten beim Wickeln von homogenen Matten rund um ein Mandrel erreichen willst? ;+

Ich habe seit neuestem selber eine EST 8' in 75g, die eine sehr harmonische Biegekurve aufweist, Knicke kann ich hier nicht erkennen. Habe die Rute zwar schon gefischt und auch erste Fänge, aber noch nichts größeres. Anhand von Trockenschwingen und an die Decke drücken kann ich nicht abschließend beurteilen wie sich ein Blank unter Last verhält sondern höchstens Tendenzen erkennen und Vermutungen anstellen, vermutlich fehlt mir da einfach die theoretische Erfahrung, bin mehr der praktische Angler. #c

Die unterschwellige Anspielung das Mark etwas davon hätte CTS-Ruten zu hypen kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, da er selber ja keine verkauft? Wenn jemand etwas davon hat wären es die kommerziellen Rutenbauer oder Teileverkäufer, und auch wenn Mark da er selber baut diese zwar zum großen Teil kennt hat er davon selber keinerlei Vorteil Deswegen finde ich diese Anspielung recht seltsam, um nicht zu sagen total am Thema vorbei weil falsch. |kopfkrat

Die zum Teil starken Abweichungen bei Blanks habe ich bisher bei Harisson am meisten gesehen, CMW  hat da an seinem Lager nicht wenige, und wenn man gezielt fragt bekommt man dann evenetuell einen nach den eigenen Vorstellungen. Gerade Freitag hat Weck mir wieder 2 geschickt, bei dem einen hat er >10 Blanks vermessen, Spitzendurchmesser 2,7 - 3,2mm => so eine starke Schwankung scheint es bei keinem anderen Hersteller zu geben, die CTS-Ruten die wir verglichen haben hatten da sehr ähnliche Parameter. #6


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich das Detchisch versuche für mich zu übersetzen, verstehe ich es so, dass er meint, dass bestimmte Blanks im Bereich der Steckverbindung nicht ganz der eigentlichen Blankbiegung folgen, sondern die Biegekurve in diesem Bereich etwa so verläuft wie wenn man eine Tangente dort an die Biegekurve zeichnen würde, also gerade.

Die Zeichnung ist somit nicht ganz korrekt.
Für mich ist es normal, dass sich Blanks im Bereich der Steckverbindung nicht ganz so sehr krümmen, wie der sonstige Biegeverlauf des Blanks.
Wenn man so was wollte, müsste man diesen Bereich, wo zwei Rohre ineinander stecken noch dünner gestalten als die sonstige Blankwandung, also schwächen anstatt verstärken. Ich wollte so was nicht haben wollen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Detchisch versuche für mich zu übersetzen, verstehe ich es so, dass er meint, dass bestimmte Blanks im Bereich der Steckverbindung nicht ganz der eigentlichen Blankbiegung folgen, sondern die Biegekurve in diesem Bereich etwa so verläuft wie wenn man eine Tangente dort an die Biegekurve zeichnen würde, also gerade.



Dann gäbe es einen Knick bei einer 2-teiligen Rute, nicht mehr. Die Zeichnung hat 3 Knicke. Da ich davon ausgehe das Detlef seine Zeichnung sehr bewusst erstellt hat muss es eine andere Erklärung geben.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Also wer macht denn nun ein Foto von `ner gebogenen CTS?:g



Im Prinzip könnte ich...

Die Ruten über die hier gesprochen wird, sind in meinem oder waren in meinem Besitz. Meine beiden 75er Ests haben und hatten beide ganz harmonische Biegekurven. Ich habe ja nun beide ausgiebig und lange gefischt, damit Fische gefangen und Hänger gelöst. Ein unharmonische Biegekurve haben beide Ruten nicht, allerdings habe ich auch nicht den Deckentest gemacht - der ja dafür geeigneter zu sein scheint, sondern Zander, Rapfen und einen fehlgehakten Karpfen bzw. Graskarpfen die Rute biegen lassen. Die Schwarze zeigte insbesondere im Infight mit dem Schnoddergroßweißfisch eine bemerkenswerte Krümmung, die bedingt durch meinen Maximaladrenalinausstoß nur sehr ungenau auf ihr Tangentialverhalten betrachtet werden konnte.

Nun ja, ich bin halt nur ein blöder Praktiker, aber vielleicht kann ich beruhigend beisteuern, dass in der Praxis weder tangentiale noch axiale oder orale Knicke auftauchten.

Leute macht euch mal wieder locker, über was für einen Quatsch diskutiert ihr hier.


----------



## Chrizzi (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Leute macht euch mal wieder locker, über was für einen Quatsch diskutiert ihr hier.



Ich doch super. Ich hoffe immernoch hier ein super Abendprogramm zu erwischen...


----------



## Herr P (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@slotti

Der erste Zander -knappe60- wurde soeben mit der EST verhaftet.Die Rute war also doch kurz gebogen.

Koeder Medium Effzett!

Gruss und schönen Abend noch allen 
Herr P


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hallo Männers, klärt mich doch mal auf: Was ist den eine Tangentiale Biegekurve? #c
> Eine Tangente ist eine Gerade die einen Kurve an einem Punkt berührt (soweit zumindest meine Kenntnisse?), was will uns dieser Ausdruck im Zusammenhang mit einer Biegekurve sagen? ;+


Gerne, Stefan! 
Wenn die Tangente quasi anstelle des Kreisbogens zu einem Stück der Rutenkurve wird. 
Im Kern wird das auf partiell härtere und weichere Stellen zurückzuführen sein.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> aber ich habe noch keine Rute gesehen die eine "stufige" Biegekurve hätte -


Jede Rute mit einer extremen Spitzenaktion hat wenigstens eine solche Übergangsstelle, und wird genau dafür auch nicht gerade geliebt. 
Die schöne Parabolkurve meint eben Bögen ohne auffällige schärfere Knicke.
Ruten/Blanks, die mehrere Stellen haben, sind aber nicht so selten, teilweise sind die versteckt und meist unsichtbar, erst hohe Last macht das sichtbar. Sie führen aber zu einer besonders hohen Wurfaufladung, also ala Tschacko und Kippgelenk. Deswegen ist das nicht nur Murks, sondern kann sinnvoll sein, jedes Ding hat 2 Seiten.
Die VHFs mit den Meshverstärkungen haben sowas genau genommen am vorderen Übergang auch, fällt nur nicht so krass auf, weil weit unten.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dann gäbe es einen Knick bei einer 2-teiligen Rute, nicht mehr. Die Zeichnung hat 3 Knicke. Da ich davon ausgehe das Detlef seine Zeichnung sehr bewusst erstellt hat muss es eine andere Erklärung geben.


Die von mir genau begutachteten *frühen* EST hatten das regelmäßig im Abstand -> Skizze, und genau das ist mir aufgestoßen, hab ich mehrfach drüber berichtet und beschrieben nach dem 15.11., müßte sich sogar in diesem Bereich was finden lassen. :g



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> an den von Detlef skizzierten Biegestellen müsste der Blank ja brechen, ganz abgesehen davon das ich nicht weiß wie Du ein solches Biegeverhalten beim Wickeln von homogenen Matten rund um ein Mandrel erreichen willst? ;+


Naja, das bricht nicht gleich, würde nur eine Schwächung gegenüber der Idealkurve und Vorzugsbruchstelle bedeuten, das ist klar.
Viel schlimmer empfinde ich die Beleidigung des Auges #t durch diese Kurve, und daraus evtl. resultierende Unschönheiten im Blankfeeling. 
Wobei das unsicher ist, sag ich über die optisch sichtbare Kurve hinaus auch pauschal nichts - wegen nicht gefischt.
Sicher ist allerdings die Fahndung nach fühlbaren Unterschieden von gleich belabelten Blanks, die in verschiedenen Ruten gefischt wurden.

Das CTS damit experimentiert, ist aber kein Geheimnis, sie werben sogar mit dem stufigen Aufbau ihrer Blanks, hatte ich auch lange angesprochen und hier mal verlinkt:
http://www.ctsfishing.com/technology.php

*Modulus Replacement Technology (MRT)*

This new type of construction enables us to place totally different modulus materials at each part of the blank. Unlike traditional multi modulus systems which lay up materials of differing modulus materials together, our new Modulus Replacement Technology is all together different, taking blank manufacture to a new level.

http://www.ctsfishing.com/images/mrt.gif
http://www.ctsfishing.com/images/Fit Length.jpg

Für mich ist das wie 1+1 zusammenzählen, so simpel sehe ich das, dass die ersten Blanks da noch nicht perfekt waren. Und irgendwo sind die halt auch gelandet ... kann der pointierte Stein des Anstoßes hier sein.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich habe seit neuestem selber eine EST 8' in 75g, die eine sehr harmonische Biegekurve aufweist, Knicke kann ich hier nicht erkennen. Habe die Rute zwar schon gefischt und auch erste Fänge, aber noch nichts größeres. Anhand von Trockenschwingen und an die Decke drücken kann ich nicht abschließend beurteilen wie sich ein Blank unter Last verhält sondern höchstens Tendenzen erkennen und Vermutungen anstellen,


Genau sowas sage ich deswegen jetzt ja: Die jetzt gerade gesichteten sind viel schöner in der Biegekurve |bigeyes, und stechen *auch mir* nicht mehr negativ ins Auge. 
Finde ich auch supergut mit den 8ft Blanks, freue  :k ich mich ja direkt rüber, wie schon andernorts besprochen.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die unterschwellige Anspielung das Mark etwas davon hätte CTS-Ruten zu hypen kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen, da er selber ja keine verkauft?


Tut er gar nie nicht? 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die zum Teil starken Abweichungen bei Blanks habe ich bisher bei Harisson am meisten gesehen, CMW  hat da an seinem Lager nicht wenige, und wenn man gezielt fragt bekommt man dann evenetuell einen nach den eigenen Vorstellungen. Gerade Freitag hat Weck mir wieder 2 geschickt, bei dem einen hat er >10 Blanks vermessen, Spitzendurchmesser 2,7 - 3,2mm => so eine starke Schwankung scheint es bei keinem anderen Hersteller zu geben, die CTS-Ruten die wir verglichen haben hatten da sehr ähnliche Parameter. #6


Darum geht es doch gerade: Offen drüber reden, ob Harrison oder CTS oder sonstwer - erinnere nur an das Missfallen über die begutachteten Batson -Blanks, Auffälligkeiten und Informationen austauschen, und so bestimmten Mißständen abhelfen, einem Gemauschel und hinterher erst nachverfolgen, wenn jemand brastig ärgerlich hier im Forum vor Wut schnaubt :r #q |krach:, vorher durch genaue Analyse und kritische Begutachtung vorbeugen. 

Das macht Sinn, und auch die kommerziellen Anbietern können sich einer sinnigen Verbesserung der Genauigkeit und nachfolgend ihrer Kundenzufriedenheit nicht wirklich auf Dauer verschließen.

Im Moment sehe ich nur eine viel bessere Lösung (neben endlosen hin+herschicken, dummerwiese ist ein Sperrgutpaket richtig teuer), nämlich vor Ort die Blanks begutachten, bei Zweifel messen, und auf Gefallen prüfen, das hat sich jedenfalls bewährt. #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> *Der VHF kommt also angeblich aus Vietnam (?)* -- nur mal um sundvogel's nebulöses Posting etwas zu entmystifizieren.
> Und wer ist dieser mysteriöse Mensch, der "es wissen muß"? |kopfkrat





sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich konnte gestern ein sehr interessantes Gespräch zwischen zwei Leuten mitverfolgen. Ich sage mal nicht wer, denn das macht man ja nicht.
> Oder doch?


Und wie sieht es jetzt damit aus? 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Die zum Teil starken Abweichungen bei Blanks habe ich bisher bei Harisson am meisten gesehen, CMW  hat da an seinem Lager nicht wenige, und wenn man gezielt fragt bekommt man dann evenetuell einen nach den eigenen Vorstellungen. Gerade Freitag hat Weck mir wieder 2 geschickt, bei dem einen hat er >10 Blanks vermessen, Spitzendurchmesser 2,7 - 3,2mm => so eine starke Schwankung scheint es bei keinem anderen Hersteller zu geben


Spitzendurchmesser bis 3,2mm sind aber echt ganz schöner Murks für eine angebliche 75er, die mit 2,6--2,7mm schon passend erreicht wrden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Jede Rute mit einer extremen Spitzenaktion hat wenigstens eine solche Übergangsstelle, und wird genau dafür auch nicht gerade geliebt.
> 
> Die Est hat eine extreme Spitzenaktion?
> 
> ...



Meine Güte, man kann sich aber auch die Welt aus schlichten Grundkonzepten so hinbiegen, das es immer schön paßt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Auf mein Gedächtnis kann ich mich in solchen Fragen jedenfalls verlassen! :m

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145519&highlight=CTS+MRT

17.01.2009, the same procedure than this day ...
Postentry 7 ... 11



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der CTS-EST Blank ist geschmeidig in der Spitze und hat eine ganz eigene (inhomogene) Biegekurve, die einige bisherige Unvereinbarkeiten vereint, nämlich Spitzenaktion und stark semiparabole Aktion. Das kann vielen helfen, wer sowas mag oder gesucht hat, der findet seine Blankaktion.





AngelDet schrieb:


> ist es aber, und das schreibt CTS zur MRT auch - siehe Technology-Seite, optisch sieht man das auch sehr gut, und fühlen tue ich das eben sehr, weil ich die Abweichung gegen die von mir bevorzugte Blankaktion deutlich spüre. CTS hat die MRT aber gut gemacht #6, die Knicke in der Aktionskurve sind nicht so extrem wie das bisher gebaut wurde. Eigentlich ist das nichts neues, sondern uralt und steht bei Shimano auch schon ein paar viele Jährchen (T-curve)...


Stand 17.01.2009, basierend 15.11.2008


Nur habe ich jetzt nach der Zeit von weiteren 7 Monaten die Gewissheit, dass sich die neueren EST Blanks sichtbar in der Biegekurve geändert haben.
Da braucht man nichts hinbiegen. Heißt, dass die älteren EST anders waren.

Und dass die das aktuell schöner hinkonstruiert bekommen haben, auch eben unter zugegeben sehr kritischer Beobachtung, ist doch eigentlich eine feine Nachricht, die die CTS-Fans und CTS-Junkies jubeln :vik: lassen sollte , 
und nicht so'n Affenzirkus veranstalten. #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Er meint mit "Harmonie" aber anscheinend bis heute was anderes, die Biegefederung ist ja auch sehr nett soweit, ich das überhaupt beurteilen konnte. Spreche ich dem Blank nichts ab ...

ABER: Die *sichtbare* Biegekurve bei Belastung der Spitze ist was anderes, und wenn einem die als unharmonisch mit eben flachen und steilen Biegestellen (tangentiale Bereiche und Knicke) aufgestoßen hat, dann ist die darin, sieht man als Angler im Einsatz bei dem anthraziten Blank sogar schlecht, solange man nicht schräg oder quer draufguckt. Nicht mehr hab ich gemeint und geschrieben, die optisch sichtbare Biegekurve der frühen EST halt, und jetzt die wesentlich perfekter harmonisch biegende der neueren EST.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Feierst du dich jetzt selber?



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der ähnliche VHF ist viel härter in der Spitze und reagiert unwillig gegen die Auslenkung, wo der EST in der Spitze einlenkt, der Druckpunkt erst weiter unten kommt. Soviel Druckpunkt am Spitzenring wie bei 9ft VHF -30/45 oder 75 bekommt man lange nicht.



Das stimmte damals schon nicht. 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Viel mehr aus Praxiserfahrungen gibt es nur leider auch nicht, die CTS-Einsatzzeit ist nicht gerade lang und dann fischt kaum jemand beide in vergleichbaren Typen intensiv, also schwierig mit gültigen Praxisaussagen.



Jetzt aber. Irgendwie macht es mich nervös, dass du mit keinem Wort auf meine Praxiserfahrungen eingehst. Ist es möglich, dass diese einfach nicht in dein Gesamtkonzept passen und du sie deswegen ignorierst???



AngelDet schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um weich im absoluten Sinne unter allen Ruten, und da ist der EST auch nicht weich - richtig,
> sondern im Vergleich zur VHF (on-Topic), und dagegen ist der EST-Blank ganz vorne am Tip weich, ein mehrfaches weicher.



Stimmt immer noch nicht.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was wirklich in dem Blank steckt, weiß man erst nach längerer Zeit, ich sage mal als Daumregel 100mal länger fischen.



EINVERSTANDEN!!!



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das einzig wahre ist selber in die Hand nehmen und probieren, je mehr je besser, grau ist da die beste faktische Theorie, denn auf den Funken kommt es an, den "Spark-of-Live"



GENAU!!!


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nicht mehr hab ich gemeint und geschrieben, die optisch sichtbare Biegekurve der frühen EST halt, und jetzt die wesentlich perfekter harmonisch biegende der neueren EST.



Ich kann es dir nochmal sagen. Das Biegeverhalten der schwarzen und der grünen EST ist gleich. Der einzige Unterschied liegt in der Farbe und das meine grüne Rute durch einen veränderten Aufbau etwas anders in der Hand liegt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kann es sein, dass Du jetzt auch vom anderen EST Blank ausgehst als ich? :q

Alleine die erste Aussage stimmte für den Vergleich 1000%ig.

Ich hatte da schon immer 3 Ruten und 3 Blanks nebeneinander am Tisch zur Verfügung, wobei ich eben nur diese jeweiligen Exemplare dort hatte, und mir bei der Übertragbarkeit auf andere Blankexemplare zunehmend immer mehr Zweifel kommen ... |kopfkrat :m :q :q

Dass die CTS-EST damals sehr weich rüberkamen, schrieb übrigens sogar Slotti 


Slotti schrieb:


> Wenn ich zb eine VHF 10 Fuß 45gr. mit der CTS 9 Fuß 45-90 vergleiche so ist für meine Begriffe das Köderspektrum gleich nur steht auf der einen 45gr und auf der anderen 90gr. |kopfkrat Was einem damit jetzt zu werfen und zu führen liegt unterscheidet sich wieder von Angler zu Angler.


Und meine mitverglichene blaue 9ft VHF -30g SpiD=2,7mm (eher eben -50g) hat noch ein gut Stück mehr Bums in der Spitze, auch einen Tick mehr als die von Gerrit.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Jetzt aber. Irgendwie macht es mich nervös, dass du mit keinem Wort auf meine Praxiserfahrungen eingehst. Ist es möglich, dass diese einfach nicht in dein Gesamtkonzept passen und du sie deswegen ignorierst???


Anscheinend hab ich andere, wahrscheinlich mit anderer Blankkonstellation gemacht? 

Macht so ein vergleichen ohne wenigstens ein identisches Vergleichsexamplar mit vor Ort überhaupt noch Sinn?



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich kann es dir nochmal sagen. Das Biegeverhalten der schwarzen und der grünen EST ist gleich. Der einzige Unterschied liegt in der Farbe und das meine grüne Rute durch einen veränderten Aufbau etwas anders in der Hand liegt.


Hast Du mal eine Kurve deiner ESTs aufgenommen, die mal quer betrachtet in der Biegung?
Könnte ja direkt sein, dass ich die beiden auch sah , und zu einem feineren detaillierterem Unterschied in der Beobachtung kam? 
Zumindest wäre es ja nicht unmöglich, oder? 

Wer hat denn jetzt die schwarze? Vlt. ist Dir die ja noch mal erreichbar und die nebeneinander haltbar und quer anschaubar unter Biegelast?

Ich versuche mal in nächster Zeit an ein Live-Foto einer solch frühen EST zu kommen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das waren ja damals die ganzen Theorieaussagen. Dazwischen liegt allerdings ein Spinnfischertreffen, bei dem CTS übrigens alte und neue - grüne und schwarze - leichtere und schwerere, VHF, SS3, Tactilus ect in der Praxis mit einander verglichen wurden.

Das war es anders.


----------



## Ullov Löns (30. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hast Du mal eine Kurve deiner ESTs aufgenommen, die mal quer betrachtet in der Biegung?
> Könnte ja direkt sein, dass ich die beiden auch sah , und zu einem feineren detaillierterem Unterschied in der Beobachtung kam? Zumindest wäre es ja nicht unmöglich, oder?



Hast auch recht. Ich angel mit dem Zeug ja nur und mache keine Biegetestverfahren oder Biegefotos. Wann sehen wir endlich mal die Biegekurven der VHF mit 2; 3 und 5kg Belastung? Würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## Chrizzi (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> *Jede Rute mit einer extremen Spitzenaktion hat wenigstens eine solche Übergangsstelle, und wird genau dafür auch nicht gerade geliebt. *



Das ist mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen. Ich werde gleich nachschauen. Nur weil ich dir das nicht gerade glaube...


----------



## ivo (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Ich doch super. Ich hoffe immernoch hier ein super Abendprogramm zu erwischen...





|good:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Hast auch recht. Ich angel mit dem Zeug ja nur und mache keine Biegetestverfahren oder Biegefotos.


Du könntest mir vlt. mal die Möglichkeit zugestehen, dass ich mit weit allergischerem Auge gegen Semiparabolik und Stufungen sowas kritischer sehe und bemerke, immerhin wäre es ja für so'n fanatisch exakten Rutenbauer möglich. 



sundvogel schrieb:


> Wann sehen wir endlich mal die Biegekurven der VHF mit 2; 3 und 5kg Belastung? Würde mich mal interessieren...


Das wird richtig fein, ich hab endlich Material für 'ne Rückwand und 'ne Skala! :m

Wenn's Dir irgendwann mal möglich wäre, beide EST da auf den Prüfstand da mitzubringen, wären alle (Un)klarheiten einfach beseitigt. 
Wird aber noch einiges Wasser die Elbe runterfließen, bis sowas bei interessanten Ruten aller Angler mal standardmäßig stattfindet  
Leider aus meiner Sicht, ein Bilddiagramm mit verschiedenen Lasten und URRS-Daten würde sehr helfen in allen Diskussionen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Det, angelst Du eigentlich noch, oder biegst Du nur|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Ich biege bald mal wieder , dauernd geht und muss das gar nicht, das geht sogar recht schnell für eine Rute zu erledigen.
So eine Biegediagramm ist richtig was fürs Rutenbauerherz :q, da weiß man erst wirklich, was man da an Rute gebaut hat!
Die endgültig aussagefähigen Praxistests mit Fischen am Wasser dauern ein gut Stück länger, wie Uli ja auch zugestimmt hat!  

Und wenn ich den Anspruch habe, eine fein anzusehende, auch unter Last nicht vermurkst aussehende Rute zu fischen, dann ist das eben mein Anspruchslevel, den nicht jeder teilen muss. :g

Du weißt Martin, was die blaue 10ft VHF -75 für eine Marke setzt.


----------



## Slotti (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Nur habe ich jetzt nach der Zeit von weiteren 7 Monaten die Gewissheit, dass sich die neueren EST Blanks sichtbar in der Biegekurve geändert haben.
> Da braucht man nichts hinbiegen. Heißt, dass die älteren EST anders waren.
> 
> Und dass die das aktuell schöner hinkonstruiert bekommen haben, auch eben unter zugegeben sehr kritischer Beobachtung, ist doch eigentlich eine feine Nachricht, die die CTS-Fans und CTS-Junkies jubeln :vik: lassen sollte ,
> und nicht so'n Affenzirkus veranstalten. #d




Der war gut :m

das Problem daran ist nur das die Blanks schon immer so waren , Detlef jetzt mal im ernst besteht nicht vielleicht die klitzekleine Möglichkeit das du den Blank durch 2 min anfassen (wenns überhaupt so lange war) total falsch auf dem Zettel hast? Es ist ja nunmal so das es doch Blank und Rutenmaterial ist welches du selbst nicht besitzt , aufgebaut, gefischt und gedrillt hast oder? 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Er meint mit "Harmonie" aber anscheinend bis heute was anderes, die Biegefederung ist ja auch sehr nett soweit, ich das überhaupt beurteilen konnte. Spreche ich dem Blank nichts ab ...



Ich meinte mit Harmonie das sich der Blank unter Last völlig harmonisch abrollt fast bis hin zur Vollparabolik, keine Knicke nix nada




AngelDet schrieb:


> ABER: Die *sichtbare* Biegekurve bei Belastung der Spitze ist was anderes, und wenn einem die als unharmonisch mit eben flachen und steilen Biegestellen (tangentiale Bereiche und Knicke) aufgestoßen hat, dann ist die darin, sieht man als Angler im Einsatz bei dem anthraziten Blank sogar schlecht, solange man nicht schräg oder quer draufguckt. Nicht mehr hab ich gemeint und geschrieben, die optisch sichtbare Biegekurve der frühen EST halt, und jetzt die wesentlich perfekter harmonisch biegende der neueren EST.




schlicht und ergreifend unwahr und realitätsfern, es ist echt unglaublich das mir jemand erzählen will das eine Rute die ich über 6 Monate mindestens 2-3 mal wöchentlich geangelt habe würde sich so verhalten.

Ich weiß wer diese Rute jetzt besitzt, vielleicht ist die Person ja bereit das Teil im Gartenzaun einzuhängen und zu belasten. Wenn sich dort dann keine Knicke zeigen bin ich mal gespannt was du zu sagen hast....


----------



## Torsk_SH (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Männer!

Bei aller Hitze in solchen Diskussionen, achtet bitte auf die Netiquette 
und lasst die persönlichen Anfeindungen im Arsenal...


----------



## Freelander (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Männer,sagt mal hat mal einer was von dem guten alten MAD gehört?Lebt der überhaupt noch?Ich habe da mal vor längeren eine Rute zur Rep. geschickt und warte da noch drauf.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> das Problem daran ist nur das die Blanks schon immer so waren , Detlef jetzt mal im ernst besteht nicht vielleicht die klitzekleine Möglichkeit das du den Blank durch 2 min anfassen (wenns überhaupt so lange war) total falsch auf dem Zettel hast?


Die Möglichkeit bestände zumindest - räume ich mal ein , weil noboy is perfect. Wobei ich aber genau über das Thema vor Ort auch diskutiert habe, sonst wäre ich ja auch viel interessierter an so einem EST gewesen, und bis Hitzacker habe ich die scheel  #t angeschaut, und deswegen schon mal nicht gemocht. 



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich weiß wer diese Rute jetzt besitzt, vielleicht ist die Person ja bereit das Teil im Gartenzaun einzuhängen und zu belasten. Wenn sich dort dann keine Knicke zeigen bin ich mal gespannt was du zu sagen hast....


Das wäre fein #6 und ich bin gespannt, ich kenne die Spur bis zu Ines ...

Ich weiß aber auch, was jemand anders sagen wird, wenn wir seinen "brandneu-Neuling" und einen neuen Blank mal nebeneinander biegen lassen und sich eine von mir oben beschriebene Differenz zeigt ... 
Also warten wir's mal ab.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Freelander schrieb:


> Moin Männer,sagt mal hat mal einer was von dem guten alten MAD gehört?Lebt der überhaupt noch?Ich habe da mal vor längeren eine Rute zur Rep. geschickt und warte da noch drauf.....


Marc, Siehe hier, da gibts ein paar Infos.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=163912


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also die hier von AD beanstandeten "Knickpunkte" sind mir schon bei diversen Blanks aufgefallen, daraus resultiert ja auch die progressive Aktion, also das weitere Abrollen des Blanks, wenn eine bestimmte Belastungsgrenze erreicht ist.
Gerade bei Gummigeeineten Blanks sind diese Punkte meist stärker ausgeprägt. Bei meiner SSIII gibt es 3 solche Punkte, der erste ca. 25cm hinter der Spitze, der zweite am HT, wo sich der Übergang der beiden versch. Kohlefasermatten befindet ( bei diesen Koreablanks spricht man da m.W von "Carbon-Slit-Technologie".)

Nun hab ich auch schon eine frühere EST (Testrute von JH, damalige 90er, jetzt als 75er typisiert) in der Hand gehabt, von der ich den Eindruck gewonnen habe, daß hier die "Knickpunkte" äußerst dezent ausfallen - so dezent, daß ich sie überhaupt nicht wahrgenommen habe |bigeyes. Ich würde also das glatte Gegenteil behaupten, ich kenne bisher keinen Blank, der mit versch. Blelastungsstufen daherkommt, bei dem die Kurve unter höherer Last so harmonisch ausfällt wie den EST. Alles andere als eine Beleidigung für's Auge. Ich habe aber auch leider keinen Rutenteststand zuhause und ich bin auch kein lebendiges Blankmessgerät, das sämtliche Messdaten beim Begrabschen präzise erfasst und auf ewig auf die interne Festplatte speichert. |supergri

Ich finde es nur merkwürdig, daß Det erst jetzt mit dieser Erkenntniss herausrückt, etwas derartiges lese ich heute zum ersten Mal von ihm. |kopfkrat 

Das hier:
CTS hat die MRT aber gut gemacht #6, die Knicke in der Aktionskurve sind nicht so extrem wie das bisher gebaut wurde.

Hört sich für mich ja eher positiv an. Meinung geändert?


Und dann auch noch als Antwort auf eine Anspielung, was den Produktionsstandort gewisser anderer Blanks angeht... als wäre hier jemand persönlich gekränkt.

Das nun erfolgte Kompetenzgerangel kann man sich eigentlich sparen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich finde es nur merkwürdig, daß Det erst jetzt mit dieser Erkenntniss herausrückt, etwas derartiges lese ich heute zum ersten Mal von ihm. |kopfkrat Und dann auch noch als Antwort auf eine Anspielung, was den Produktionsstandort gewisser anderer Blanks angeht... als wäre hier jemand persönlich gekränkt.
> Das nun erfolgte Kompetenzgerangel kann man sich aber eigentlich sparen.


Nö, stimmt doch gar nicht, das Thema war schon da (17.01.2009) *an*diskutiert, 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=145519&highlight=CTS+MRT
aber leider nicht *aus*diskutiert. Da bin ich noch von ausgegangen, dass das bei dem Blank so "gehört" , den Spaß den New-Fans nicht nehmen, aber nun können die CTS-Leuts das auch für mich zumindest sichtbar schöner, und darüber kann man bei den alten dann schon "meckern". Zumal eben vollkommen unklar ist, welche wie und welche Serie sind, das finde ich doof.

Ich suche schon lange nach geilen neuen 8ft Blanks, VHF: pleite, SS2/3: Fehlanzeige, also? EST?
Mit dem gesichteten frühen Exemplar aber: No way, sowas mag ich nicht. :g
Nach aktuell gesehenen neuen Ruten und mit dem Bericht von Patrick und Stefan über ihre neuen finde ich das richtig gut, die kennen immerhin auch ihre VHFs aus den FF als Vergleichsmaßstab.
Das ist der einfache Grund, Kai. 

Das eigentlich witzige, je nach Sicht lustige oder tragikomische ist ja, 
dass ich im Kern sage:
1) Neue EST, viel schöner, sieht erheblich besser aus in gebogen, und es gibt sogar Erfahrungen von herber Kritik und vom besseren Feeling, die ich ernst nehme und wo ich bei war. Ich sag toll #6, diese Verbesserung, weiter so CTS ! 

Aber Mark und auch Uli sagen im Kern:
2) Unsere alten waren genauso gut, alles gleich, es gab keine Unterschiede und keine Verbesserungen.

Was ist also jetzt wie?


----------



## Slotti (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ganz einfach Punkt 2 is korrekt


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber Mark und auch Uli sagen im Kern:
> 2) Unsere alten waren genauso gut, alles gleich, es gab keine Unterschiede und keine Verbesserungen.



Nun ja, da ich beide gut kenne und weiß, daß sie sowohl Blanks bewerten als auch mit ihnen fischen können und beide die vermeintlich "alten" und "neuen" über einen längeren Zeitraum im Dauereinsatz hatten glaube ich ihnen das einfach mal.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@WickedWalleye
Ich sag nur: Kommt richtige Zeit und Gelegenheit, läßt sich das bestimmt aufzeigen, braucht ja nur eine Blank-Abweichung stellvertretend gezeigt werden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Der Witz ist, ich eigentlich nicht |supergri 8 Füsser waren für mich immer was Halbes und nix Ganzes. Zu kurz für die eine und zu lang für die andere Aufgabe.


Ich hatte da mit der "Buschkampfrute" im Fichtendickicht und beim Waten schon länger was vor, dazu gabs ja auch mal einen Thread.
Einige günstige und sehr brauchbare Ruten hab ich schon, eine um 1ft verkürzte ist auch sehr gut geworden, die Investition in eine neue Tactilus hat leider nicht so geklappt, da die eher was für Köder von 40-150g ist, mir meist erheblich zu heavy. 
Ich brauche natürlich eine Rute im Köderspektrum von Spinner bis GuFi, das ist klar. 
Und eben mindestens 2 Qualitäten, einmal möglichst bruchfest, einmal mit viel Gefühl und Spaß.

Dass eine 8ft noch viel Konditionsschonender als selbst eine vergleichbare 9ft zu fischen ist, das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen. :m

Und mit goldenen Ringeinlagen gab es auch keine nervenden Weitenprobleme mehr, gerade bei den kurzen kann ich den Vorteil von besten Ringeinlagen gut ausmachen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft die ich die tatsächlich erreichbare Wurfweite meiner 8,6ft. Rute wirklich brauche ist selbst die viel zu lang... |supergri

Der Köderkontakt und die direkte Führung ist bei einer 7 Fuß Rute echt Hammer, das hat etwas von einem Puppenspieler. Man kriegt beim Jiggen wirklich kleinste Sprünge hin.

8 Fuß ist für mich schon mehr "Allround", 9 Fuß "Long Range" und alles darüber für eine Spinnrute viel zu lang, schwer, unsensibel und schwammig.


----------



## taxel (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke, wie oft die ich die tatsächlich erreichbare Wurfweite meiner 8,6ft. Rute wirklich brauche ist selbst die viel zu lang... |supergri
> 
> Der Köderkontakt und die direkte Führung ist bei einer 7 Fuß Rute echt Hammer, das hat etwas von einem Puppenspieler. Man kriegt beim Jiggen wirklich kleinste Sprünge hin.



:m Ich habe auch eine 2 Meter Rute für den Zweck. Wie man mit dem Köder spielen kann, ist wirklich hammermäßig. #6


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Viel bringt alles nichts. Aber wenn sich die Vorteile addieren...

Bei allem zusammen: dünnere Schnur, glattere Ringeinlagen, größerer Spulendurchmesser, Längere Rute...

...sollte sich das dann schon bemerkbar machen. Bis zu einem gewissen Grad jedenfalls.


----------



## DRU (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aber Mark und auch Uli sagen im Kern:
> 2) Unsere alten waren genauso gut, alles gleich, es gab keine Unterschiede und keine Verbesserungen.




Genauso sieht es aus. Aus dieser Runde hier fische ich die wohl älteste CTS EST. Zu den angeblich Verbesserten konnte ich nicht einen signifikanten Unterschied erkennen, wobei das nicht so ganz stimmt. Einige Exemplare hatten eine andere Farbe#h


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> naja ... mit ner 7' Rute stehe ich aber nicht gerne jiggenderweise an der Steinpackung. Bin auch der Meinung, dass man mit ner 9' Rute den Anhieb deutlich besser durch bekommt und den Haken in harten Z-Fischmäulern besser setzen kann.



Warum nicht? Hab das auch immer gedacht, war aber vor Kurzem sehr positiv überrascht, als ich die 2,13m Bushwhacker gefischt habe. Das geht schon sehr gut. Ich klettere die Steine allerdings auch stets ganz runter, damit ich mich beim Drillen nicht auf die Frexxe lege. |supergri

Auf kurze Distanz sollte man auch mit dem Anhieb keine Probleme haben, immerhin geht es ziemlich schnell die Rute nach oben zu ziehen. Außerdem haben die Kurzen ja meist die Eigenschaft recht knackig auszufallen. Und auf lange Distanz kann man ja mit der Kurzen eh nicht fischen, weil man da garnicht erst hinkommt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kai, wenn ich ne 10ft Rute, ne "Weitwurfspule" und ne "dünne Leine" nehme und dann nur die Ringe austauschen würde, kämen beim gleichen Werfer sicherlich keine größeren Unterschide zustande.

Das müsste man mal _wirklich_ vergleichen...

ich würde _schätzen_, daß der selbe Werfer z.B mit ner 10ft. Rute mit Fuji SIC, 0.08er FL und 4000er Rolle merklich weiter schmeissen würde, als mit ner 9ft. mit Stahleinlagen, 10lb PP und 2500er Rolle...

Einenr der Faktoren bringt sicherlich wenig bis nichts, aber alles zusammen... |kopfkrat#c


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wat soll's -- jeder hat seine eigenen Anforderungen und Philosophien! :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

abgesägte Schrot(t)flinte

Ganz genau - auf kurze Distanz sehr effektiv! :q


----------



## Chrizzi (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> AngelDet schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jede Rute mit einer extremen Spitzenaktion hat wenigstens eine solche Übergangsstelle, und wird genau dafür auch nicht gerade geliebt.
> ...




Ich hab mir meine beiden Fast-Taper Ruten angeschaut, bei beiden konnte ich keine Knicke sehen... Was auch immer du da siehst. Meine beiden haben jedenfalls keine Knicke.

Lamiglas G 1310-TH
Batson ISB721


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich beiß nur noch in die Tischkante, die einfachsten Sachen werden nicht verstanden #q, 
das ist jeder Satz verlorene Liebesmüh, wo soll das denn noch hinführen? |kopfkrat

Vlt. schauen einige sich sowas und mehr mal an? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurvendiskussion


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurvendiskussion


Köstlich. Leute, ihr seit einfach zu dämlich zu kapieren was Det meint. 99,5% der Angler haben einfach nicht soviel Ahnung wie der Mann der einen Blank nur an die Decke drücken muß um alles über ihn zu wissen. Das schöne ist ja, dass ich jetzt mal Ruten von Det gesehen habe wie z.b. dieses Fliegenrutending - Laubfroschpeitsche? - und nun einordnen kann, auf was sich seine Einordnungen gegenüber anderen Ruten beziehen und das ist im Wesentlich einmal an die Decke drücken und ansonsten heiße Luft.

An welcher Stelle der Kurvendiskussion kamen denn Angelruten? Was soll uns dieser Link mit schlichter Schulmathematik jetzt sagen?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hier ist auch noch was zum Thema:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurvendiskussion_2

Dort wäre mancher wahrscheinlich besser aufgehoben, als hier.
Man kann sich dort austauschen und einem wird auch stets zugehört.


----------



## Ossipeter (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

|good:|jump:|laola::z one off the best!


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Zitat:
_"__Kritisiert wird, dass die Kurvendiskussion eine rein rechnerische Routine ist, die wenig Verständnis vermittelt. Andererseits ist sie gerade deshalb als relativ sicher vorzubereitendes Prüfungsthema bei schwächeren Schülern und Studenten vergleichsweise beliebt._
_In den zentralen Abiturprüfungen hat es sich deshalb durchgesetzt, dass solch schematische Aufgaben nur sehr selten gestellt werden."
_(aus: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kurvendiskussion)



Alles klar?


----------



## Chrizzi (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube, ich schließe mich Slotti mal an und hoffe hier immernoch auf ein unterhaltsamen Abend.


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Detlef, der Kern des Problems liegt im Wesentlichen in deiner Darstellung und in der Ausgangsaussage.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Genauso fiel mir auf, das frühe Exemplare (zur Einführung) der CTS-EST eine stufige "tangentiale" Knickkurve hatten, die sich bei neueren Rutenaufbauten und Belastungskurven gar nicht mehr zeigt. |kopfkrat



Wenn du dieses etwa anders formuliert hättest, dann wäre hier jetzt alles ruhig und konstruktiv.

Wie wäre es z.B. so:

"Leute ich habe den Eindruck, dass die ESTs sich in den letzten Chargen verändert haben. Mittlerweile gibt es davon ja etliche, einige Angler haben sogar mehrere. Was meint ihr, hat es da eine Weiterentwicklung gegeben? Hat sich die Biegekurve verändert? Könnte sie vielleicht harmonischer geworden sein???"

Meine Antwort wäre gewesen:

Ich glaube nicht. Vom Wurf und Drillverhalten unterscheiden sich der schwarze und grüne Blank m.A. nicht. Was der Rute sicherlich gut tut ist ein nicht ganz so kurzer Griffaufbau, der die Stärken der Rute besser zur geltung bringt und zudem auf nicht soviel Kontergewicht angewiesen ist, was die Führung deutlich verbessert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. August 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Uli, taktisch wäre das sicher besser gewesen - weil diplomatischer und in feineren Schritten!
Also gutes Beispiel ...


----------



## Herr P (18. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute !
Was los ? Alle am permanent Fischen?

Ich war auch viel los und konnte endlich mal die CTS 75 richtig einarbeiten.

Ich fisch ein der Hauptelbe mit 12er Kopytos und 21gr Football Heads.
Passt sehr gut nach meinem Befinden für die Rute.Ich spüre den Aufprall perfekt und habe auch so einen super Kontakt zum Grund.Verpasste Bisse gehören der Vergangenheit an.

Ich habe auch endlich mal anständig drillen dürfen. Hechte und Zander bis85 cm waren in Kurzer Gefangeschaft.Und ich muss sagen ie Rute hat wirklich die Kraft die ihr nachgesagt wird. Ich habe jeden Drill perfekt kontrolliert.Macht einfach Spass.

....und heute kriege ich einen sehr sehr heftigen Biss . Und ? 2 Kopfschläge , eine heftige Flucht und dann?

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
Schnurbruch...... was für eine Sch.......... Ja das war mal wieder der Zorn Gottes oder wie andere es nennen ein Wink des Schicksals.

Aber so ist das nun mal im Fluss. Die Schnur leidet einfach sehr . Aber egal.Morgen gibts ein neues Tau und dann hoffe ich mal auf die berühmte 2te Chance.

Gruss Herr P


----------



## Slotti (27. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nabend #h

mal eine kleine Werbung in eigener Sache : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=166054


vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse.


----------



## Herr P (27. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Endlich kommen die Leute mal wieder ind Board.
Hi Slotti !
Kann sie nicht gebrauchen , da ich ja schon eine habe.

Aber ich kann nur denen , die auf der Suche nach ner "Zanderpeitsche" sind empfehlen zuzuschlagen.

Macht tierisch Spass mit der Rute. Ich selber fische damit in der Elbe 11er Kopytos mit 21er Football - heads.
Das Gewicht muss bei der Strömung sein.
Man kann aber auch andere Koeder wie z. B. den Effzett oder den Wobbler 1Minus super damit fischen.

Die Rute verfügt über auf den ersten Blick nicht verfügbare Kraftreserven.

Und heute???
Da steigt mir doch in der Mittagszeit schon wieder ne Granate aus???!!! Man im Moment verfolgt mich aber auch das Pech.

Aber die Tage gehts wieder los.... Unsere beste Zeit beginnt meines erachtens erst jetzt.

Gruss und Petri Heil an alle 

Herr P


----------



## Slotti (28. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Servus Herr P

naja du hast wenigstens noch Fischkontakt, bei uns ist imo eher ziemlich mau aber ich bleibe am Ball 

schön das dir die EST Spass macht, nur die Aussteiger sind natürlich ärgerlich...


----------



## drehteufel (28. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Macht tierisch Spass mit der Rute. Ich selber fische damit in der Elbe 11er Kopytos mit 21er Football - heads.
> Das Gewicht muss bei der Strömung sein.


 
Ist sie damit nicht schon überlastet?#c


----------



## Herr P (28. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also da kann ich Dich absolut beruhigen.
Die Rute ist nicht überlastet.Natürlich hat jeder ein anderes Empfinden bezüglich der Koederführung.Aber für mich passt das wie Arsch auf Eimer!

Jetzt wird das Wetter endlich rauh und wer hat Nachtschicht?
Genau Herr P.... 

Gruss
Herr P


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ist sie damit nicht schon überlastet?#c



So schwer fische ich zwar selten in der Elbe in HH, mehr zwischen 10-14g aber 21g gehen nocht gut.


----------



## Heuwiese (28. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Ist sie damit nicht schon überlastet?#c


 


Man, man du zweifelst wo immer, hast doch meine schon gefischt.

21g gehen noch gut, ich fische 6-8cm Gufi mit 30g in 12m tiefen Wasser mit dem Teil.

Für Boddenhechte würde ich aber eine oder zwei Nummern höher gehen. Dann lassen sich auch die großen Gufi führen.


----------



## Slotti (29. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

mir persönlich wären 21g. auch zu schwer aber das ist halt alles sehr subjektiv.


----------



## drehteufel (29. September 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Heuwiese schrieb:


> Man, man du zweifelst wo immer, hast doch meine schon gefischt.
> 
> 21g gehen noch gut, ich fische 6-8cm Gufi mit 30g in 12m tiefen Wasser mit dem Teil.
> 
> Für Boddenhechte würde ich aber eine oder zwei Nummern höher gehen. Dann lassen sich auch die großen Gufi führen.


 
Eben, fand die recht ähnlich zu meiner, deswegen frage ich ja...und wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hast Du auch schon über eine "schwerere" nachgedacht...
Wir werden bald Sandros 90er fischen können, dann wissen wir mehr...


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kenne nur den leichten SSIII-Blank von CMW aus der selben Fabrik, der angeblich eine Stufe bessere Kohlefaser hat, aber den gleichen Taper.
Die SSIII ist sehr feinfühlig, sehr ausgewogen (sehr leichtes ST) und hat eine große Köderbandbreite. Die Wurfperformance ist auch sehr gut. Die Aktion ist progressiv-spitzenbetont.

Würde sagen wenn die UB da ansatzweise herankommt ist sie schon ein Schnäppchen. Wie die Rute sonst verarbeitet ist weiß ich leider nicht.

Ob die EST da vom Blank her "besser" ist ist wohl eher ne Geschmacksfrage, aber eine Handgebaute ist rein von der Verarbeitung immer Klassen besser als China/Korea-Kram, vorrausgesetzt der Rutenbauonkel hat's einigermaßen drauf.


----------



## robdasilva (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,
ich hab mir jetzt auch eine Harrison VHF 9' WG: 75gr.
gegoennt. Wird in 2-3 Wochen kommen, was fuer eine Rollengroesse
und was fuer eine Rolle wuerdet ihr mir empfehlen (ca 100-250€).
Danke fuer eure Hilfe.


----------



## robdasilva (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hab die Rute bei MAD bestellt.


----------



## jerkfreak (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Rob: Würde in der 4000er Shimano bzw 3000er Daiwa Größe gucken gehen. Die passen ganz gut dazu...! Bei deinem Preisrahmen könnte ja noch ne Twinpower drin sein!? Evtl tuts ja auch ne Stradic, weiß ja net, wie "verwöhnt" du da sonst bist...!?

@prignitz-angler: Is mir vorhin auch aufgefallen. Bin gerade dabei, meiner VHF nach fast 2 Jahren endlich mal ein neues Spitzenteil zu gönnen, nachdem das alte ja gebrochen war. Musste die Spitze auch klein bisl anschleifen um den Spitzenring des alten Teils drauf zu kriegen...! Obs gleich 2 Zehntel ausgemacht hat, kann ich aber net ganz einschätzen...!


----------



## scemler (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Wird in 2-3 Wochen kommen...





robdasilva schrieb:


> Hab die Rute bei MAD bestellt.



ok...


----------



## DRU (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

3000er Daiwa oder 4000er Shimano.

Die Fireblood ist zur Zeit zum sensationellen Kurs zu bekommen. Liegt jedoch noch leicht über Deinem Budget, ist jedoch auf jeden Fall eine Überleung wert. Die Aspire ist momentan für unter 250 Taler zu haben, ebenso wie die Daiwa InfinityQ.

Bei allen 3 Rollen kannst Du nicht viel falsch machen. Schau doch einfach mal in den passenden Trööööööt


----------



## Herr P (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo!
Ich selber fische eigentlich seit Jahren mit grossem Vertrauen Daiwa Rollen.Das kommt wohl noch aus meiner Zeit als Karpfenangler.Da musste es immer eine´Daiwa sein.

Ich selber benutze die Infinity Q3000 Zaion. Habe sie mit Mono unterspult und die letzten 150 m Spiderwire Red 0,17er drauf.Die Bremse arbeitet perfekt.Und hier ist für mich das wichtigste Kriterium.Ich muss mich im Drill unter starkem Druck 100 Prozent auf mein Gerät verlassen können.

Ich muss aber gestehen , dass sie bisher nur Süsswasser gesehen hat.

Meine Ruten sind die CTS 75er und die Skyblade. Passt meines Erachtens sehr gut.

Wobei ich auch schon überlege mir noch eine Stella zu Weihnachten zu schenken.Das sich selbst -belohnen-Prinzip ist doch schon schön.

Rein vom Gefühl her glaube ich aber , dass die Twinpower...so um die 210 €... auch schon eine sehr gute zuverlässige Rolle ist.Ich habe allerdings keine Erfahrungswerte mit der Zuverlässigkeit des Bremssystems.

Gruss und Petri an alle...

ps.. habe jetzt schon vier sehr gute Fische hintereinander verloren.Irgendwas ist wirklich immer. Für den letzten Hecht war der Kescher einfach zu klein...er war schon halb drinnen und hat sich dann mal wieder verabschiedet.Handlandung war an der Steinpackung nicht möglich.
Man im Moment habe ich aber auch die Seuche.
Aber egal ... der nächste sitzt bestimmt


----------



## robdasilva (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was haltet ihr eifentlich von einer Shimano Technium?
Mfg


----------



## taxel (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

Bitte überlege dir doch, *WEM *du welche Frage stellst und *WAS* du wissen willst.

Zum *WEM*: Hier fragst du die Falschen. Es geht um handgebaute Topruten. Du fragst nach einer Konfektionsrute aus dem unteren Preissegment.

Zum *WAS*: Deine Frage ist zu allgemein. Was willst du wissen?

Versuche es doch woanders noch mal.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## robdasilva (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Alles klar dann verabschiede ich mich mal, weil ich ja
keine hightech Rute fische sondern nur ne VHF.
Danke trotzdem fuer die Tipps.

PS. Kauf ne Twinpower fuer die VHF


----------



## taxel (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry, Tschuldigung, je regrette . #h Ich dachte, du fragst nach den Technium-Ruten |kopfkrat


----------



## Bobster (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habs gemacht |rolleyes

Nun gut, nach eingehendem Studium aller zur Verfügung stehender Medien, Tröts, etc., zu dem Thema
Harrison VHF Spin bin ich nicht um MAD's Rutenbau
herum gekommen.
Als ich die 9ft. - WG 5-30 dann auch noch in 
cobalt blau sah....:l

...machte ich den Versuch einer e-mail Kontaktaufnahme..
und ich dachte mir: rufste mal besser noch an !!!
..und sofort ging Mad ans Telefon und wir unterhielten
uns ausgiebig über die Sache. Sehr nett, sehr freundlich
und eine geballte Ladung an Kompetenz im Rutenbau.
Nach dem ersten sehr angenehmen persönlichen telefonischen Kontakt fielen mit natürlich über Nacht noch einige "extras" ein. Die habe ich schön in einer e-mail verpackt, abgeschickt und zur "Sicherheit" noch mal angerufen.
Wieder war Mad's sofort zur Stelle hat alles bestätigt, ergänzt oder verbessert und es ist ein "virtuelles" Produkt
meine ganz persönlichen Wahl entstanden.
Meine Bedingung die Rute möchte doch bitte dieses Jahr
fertig werden, entgegnete er mit einem lachen und versichete mir einen Lieferzeitraum von 4-6 Wochen.
Soweit so gut, schaun wir mal....

Sein Service, seine Beratung, seine Rutenbaukompetenz
war für mich als "Ersttäter" überwältigend positiv !

Jetzt bin ich gespannt auf den 2. Teil der Geschichte..

.....kann bis jetzt nur positives sagen :m

Bobster


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dann drücke ich euch mal die Daumen! #6


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Bobster

Schön zu hören das Robert sich Zeit für Dich genommen hat und der Grundstein für Deine "Traumrute" so gelegt werden konnte.

Magst Du mal kurz sagen was Du damit fischen willst?
Gufi only??


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dann drücke ich euch mal die Daumen! #6


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! #6
Sehr treffend formuliert, Stefan.


----------



## drehteufel (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Als ich die 9ft. - WG 5-30 dann auch noch in
> cobalt blau sah....:l


 
Ein Bekannter von mir will seine blaue 30er verkaufen und sich was "kräftigeres" zulegen.
Hätte vielleicht ein gutes Geschäft für Dich werden können.


----------



## Bobster (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Pikepauly

....hab mich die letzen Jahre ausschließlich und auch erfolgreich der "Wobblerei" gewidmet und möchte mit der
bei Mad's bestellten VHF anfangen das "Gufieren"
im unteren WG-Bereich zu perfektionieren. 
Also rein theoretisch würde ich sagen,
Bleiköpfe von 5-10-15g im Stillgewässer.

Noch fehlen mir natürlich die praktischen Vergleiche,
'bin aber mit der Sportex Kev Serie bei der "Wobblerei"
bestens bdient gewesen, und werde die Serie dafür auch weiter nutzen. 
Allerdings fällt die Serie mit
Pauken und Trompeten beim "gufieren" durch, deshalb
der Schritt hin in Richtung VHF,.... zum "gufieren" !
Ich denke aber, ein OSP Rudra wird an der "kleinen blauen"
(nicht die kleinste, welche mich auch noch interessieren würde !) auch eine gute Figur machen.

...und überhaupt, selbst ich mach bestimmt eine 
Gute Figur (mit) an der blauen 

Freue mich schon riesig......


----------



## Bobster (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@drehteufel

...nun, kann ja keiner wissen.

Als "Ersttäter" bin ich aber sehr froh diesen Weg über
Mad's gegangen zu sein und habe so etwas persönliches...


...und so wie es sich in meinen kühnsten Träumen schon 
abspielt, wird im laufe der Zeit das nächst höhere WG
zwangsläufig anvisiert werden müssen |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wichtig ist ja, dass die Rute Dir auch paßt.
Sofern DU das genau selber herausgefunden hast, und übermittelt hast, wird das 1a! #6

Vornehmlich der Griff, aber nicht nur der der. Bei der fertigen-gebrauchten immer so eine Frage ...
Vorlieben bei der Länge des Vorgriffes, passender Ellenbogen zum Hintergriff, Rollenhalter aus Alu oder Kunststoff, das ist sehr individuell. Und die fertige Rute - gerade bei der "gut" gebaut (bombenfest) verklebten :g, nicht einfach mal schnell zu ändern. 
Wenn die dann vom Aufwand praktisch gar nicht mehr wirtschaftlich umbaubar sein sollte ... 

Wenn es passend oder nahezu passend ist, dann hat man natürlich Glück.


----------



## Bobster (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

...längeres Hinterteil..
...kürzeres Vorderteil...


Det hat natürlich Recht, hier sind natürlich Sachen wichtig,
welche aber auch oder besser gesagt unter anderem abgefragt werden müssen vom Rutenbauer, falls man sich nicht im Vorfeld damit beschäftigt hat, was man benötigt.

Das zeichnet aber auch einen erfahrenen Rutenbauer aus...


----------



## Pikepauly (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Als Gufi Rute ist sie sicher eine gute Wahl.
Wenn die Blauen immer noch so sind wie meine kann man damit bis nach 50 Gramm Ködergewicht "hinfischen".


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Zum Gufiangeln ist und bleibt die VHF in 9' meine 1. Wahl!

Habt ihr mal über Spitzendurchmesser gesprochen?

Die schwanken teilweise um mehr als 20%, da kommen ganz unterschiedliche Ruten bei raus die offiziell unter der gleichen Bezeichnung verkauft werden. Ist halt ein Problem wenn man eine bestimmt eVorstellung hat, womöglich durch ein Testfischen glaubt zu wissen was man bekommt, und dann was ganz anderes geliefert wird.


----------



## habitealemagne (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

hab auch vor kurzem erst mit MAD gesprochen, ein echt netter Mensch. Man muß verstehen, das MAD den Rutenbau nur in seiner Freizeit betreibt, darüber hinaus auch persönliche Verpflichtungen hat. Ich habe ihn auch als sehr kompetent, kennen gelernt, seine Aufbauten sind handwerklich perfekt. Da ich meine Ruten selbst aufbaue, hab ich mir noch keine fertige Rute machen lassen. Blanks und Teile hatte ich von MAD bisher nahezu umgehend.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



habitealemagne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab auch vor kurzem erst mit MAD gesprochen, ein echt netter Mensch. Man muß verstehen, das MAD den Rutenbau nur in seiner Freizeit betreibt, darüber hinaus auch persönliche Verpflichtungen hat. .


 
Muss ich das verstehen? Warum? Was sagt das denn aus?
Er verlagt doch Geld wie jeder andere Rutenbauer, denn er hat das Rutenbauen als Gewerbe mit entsprechender Homepage.


habitealemagne schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn auch als sehr kompetent, kennen gelernt, seine Aufbauten sind handwerklich perfekt. Da ich meine Ruten selbst aufbaue, hab ich mir noch keine fertige Rute machen lassen. Blanks und Teile hatte ich von MAD bisher nahezu umgehend.


 
Schön für dich |rolleyes


----------



## robdasilva (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich mir mehrere Angebote fuer meine VHF eigeholt, und bei den meisten Rutenbauern war die Lieferzeit 3-4 Wochen. Ich hab mich fuer MAD entschieden weil der Preis passt und er mir auch diese Lieferzeit zugesichert hat. Ich hatte au h keine Probleme ihn zu erreichen hat immer sofort auf Emails geantwortet.


----------



## Slotti (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

dann wünsche ich dir viel Glück 


Ich finde der Preis ist bei einer handgebauten eher zweitrangig ich würde mich im Vorfeld auch über die Aufbauqualitäten informieren.

Es kommt halt auch immer darauf an was man bekommt da gibts schon Unterschiede


----------



## robdasilva (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaub schon das ich bei MAD in guten Haenden bin, hab bis jetzt sehr vielbpositives ueber seine Rutenbaukuenste gehoert. Bin ja schon gespannt wann sie fertig ist.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Dann drücke ich euch mal die Daumen! #6



Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen...

Es gab ja auch hier im Board ja auch schon die eine oder andere Diskussion zu dem Thema, jeder zieht da seine eigenen Schlüsse draus.


----------



## Bobster (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

.....sicherlich gab es da einige "verbrannte Erde",
wie man ja auch unschwer aus den Postings herauslesen kann,----wenn man sich im Vorfeld auch nur ein wenig mit dem Thema VHF beschäftigt hat ---.
Das man beim Thema "Qualität" also auf gut deutsch;
Handwerkskönnen ! Mads Rutenbau immer in der Spitzengruppe finden konnte, habe ich persönlich aber auch
immer lesen können.

Persönlich befinde ich mich eh in der Warteschleife
und alles theorisieren ist reiner Zeitvertreib 

...mitreden kann ich erst wenn ich mein "Fanggerät"
in den Händen halte und die Umsetzung meines Auftrages
begutachten kann...#c

In der Zwischenzeit informiere mich über eine
passende Rolle.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich drücke wie schon geschrieben, mad und allen die Daumen #6, dass es super klappt, so wie abgesprochen und terminiert. 
Dass es mal nicht so gut ging, heißt nicht, dass es so bleiben muss, heißt nicht, dass es auch wieder besser geht.

Er hat auf seiner Seite mal einen sehr löblichen Statuskalender für die Rutenbauprojekte eingeführt, das ist an sich klasse und hülfe jedem zu sehen, was wann wie fertig ist.
http://www.mads-rutenbau.de/index.php/rutenuebersicht.html


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mal ganz kleinlaut gesagt...

... ich glaube, wenn einige Leute hier sich nicht so arg zusammenreissen würden, könnte man jetzt noch ganz andere Sachen lesen... #t

Das wäre allgemein für manche Kaufentscheidungen sicher hilfreich, aber leider für jemand Anderen sehr geschäftsschädigend. |rolleyes

Ich wünsche Dir, daß Vorfreude und Hoffnungen nicht zu sehr enttäuscht werden...


----------



## robdasilva (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,
kann man mit eienr mit einer Harrison VHF 45-90 auch Gummifische mit 12cm und 20er Jigkopf fischen??
Hat mann da noch Gefühl für den Köder??

Grusss


----------



## Herr P (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also dafür muss die Rute überdimensioniert sein. Ich habe mal eine 75 er gefischt und die hatte noch enorme Reserven oberhalb Deiner Vorgaben.

Du gehst ja auch nicht mit ner Brandungsrute zum Winkelpicken? Oder?

Probier Deine Rute , die hoffentlich pünktlich kommt ,erstmal aus und entscheide dann selbst


----------



## Mr. Sprock (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn Leute zum ersten Mal eine für sie gemachte Rute bestellen und vorher Serienruten gefischt haben, können sie gar keine Aussage über die Qualität des Zusammenbaus machen. Das ist erst möglich, wenn sie Kundenruten von anderen Rutenbauern gesehen und verglichen haben.
Somit ist eine Aussage von jemand, der andere Aufbauten nicht kennt, dass eine bestimmte Kundenrute sehr gut verarbeitet ist, nicht aussagekräftig und wertlos. Besser als eine Chinarute sollte sie schon sein, muss aber nicht zwingend der Fall sein.




robdasilva schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann man mit eienr mit einer Harrison VHF 45-90 auch Gummifische mit 12cm und 20er Jigkopf fischen??
> Hat mann da noch Gefühl für den Köder??
> Grusss



Fischst du in starker Strömung?
Wenn ja, halte ich die Rute dafür als sehr gut; wenn nein, für nicht so gut geeignet.
Für eine 75er beispielsweise ist in starker Strömung ein Köder von 13 cm und 20g. Kopf die oberste Grenze, wo die Rute noch optimal arbeitet. 15 cm fühlen sich da schon nicht mehr richtig gut an. Ich meine damit allerdings die originale 75er mit 2,6 mm. Spitzendurchmesser und nicht irgendwelche Ausschussware mit dickeren Spitzen die in Deutschland noch weiter verkauft wird.
Eine originale 90er sollte also mit 12 cm und 20 g. in starker Strömung sehr gut funktionieren.


----------



## robdasilva (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Fische bei uns in der Wertach, die sehr langsam fliesst.
Desweiteren fische ich am Stauwehr wo gar keine Strömung ist.
Also ist die 90er schon zu hart.

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe.


----------



## Herr P (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich habe an Stillgewässern auch 20erFische  mit 15er Kopfen gefischt.(mit der 75er) Das geht.

Es ist jetzt natürlich immer die Frage des persönlichen Empfindens.

Nehmen wir mal an es weht auch noch + Strömung ... dann nehme ich persönlich lieber immer die leichtere "Waffe".


Aber wie gesagt ... man kann auch an der Matchrute 20 Pfund Karpfen fangen und mit der Pilkrute Köderfische fangen.


Ich gebe aber meinem Vorredener recht.Ich habe die 90er noch nicht aktiv gefischt-also ist meine Aussage in diesem Fall nur ein e Meinung ohne Wert.

Aber die 75er ist im Familienbesitz und auch schon aktiv getestet.


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Somit ist eine Aussage von jemand, der andere Aufbauten nicht kennt, dass eine bestimmte Kundenrute sehr gut verarbeitet ist, nicht aussagekräftig und wertlos.



Ganz genau so ist es.


----------



## snorreausflake (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen, lese ab und zu euren Thread und hab jetzt mal ne Frage.
Seit letztem Jahr bin ich jetzt vollends dem "Gummiwahn" erlegen und stell nun regelmäßig (wenn auch nicht so erfolgreich#d) den Räubern nach|rolleyes.
Mein Gewässer sind Baggerseen mit zwei, max. 2,5 Metern Tiefe(oft schlammig:c), daher fische ich auch sehr leichte Köpfe, hauptsächliche 7gr damit ich auch ne 2-3 Sekunden Absinkphase hinbekomm|rolleyes
Am liebsten fische ich Gummis um die 10cm.
Meine Rute ist ne Drachko Millenaire mit der ich soweit zufrieden bin.
Jetzt zu meinem Hauptproblem: ich merke nicht über die Rute wann der Köder auf´m Grund aufkommt sondern beobachte ständig die Schnur. Funktioniert ganz gut jedoch wirds mit zunehmender Dunkelheit schwerer/unmöglich#d Schnur durch die Finger laufen lassen find ich umständlich und wann der Köder auf´n Grund aufkommt merk ich auch net.
Gibt es Ruten die mit meinen genannten Bedingungen klar kommen|kopfkrat Wenn ja was für welche und wer in meiner Gegend (Landkreis ES, S, ...) fischt evtl. eine Rute die zu mir passen könnte?

Gefischt wird nur vom Ufer ( Boot verboten), Rolle ist ne 4000er Stradic FC mit ner 0,13 Tuf Line Durecast.

Danke schonmal im vorraus.
Gruß Snorre


----------



## Slotti (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Snorre,

um ehrlich zu sein, ich glaube nicht das du da was findest wo du bei deinen Gegebenheiten den Grundkontakt besser spürst.

Ich kenne die Drachko leider nicht und vermute es gibt unter den üblichen Verdächtigen sicher taktilere Ruten aber wie gesagt bei 7gr. Köpfen im relativ flachen verschlammten Teich wird dir das auch nichts nutzen


----------



## snorreausflake (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Hallo Snorre,
> 
> um ehrlich zu sein, ich glaube nicht das du da was findest wo du bei deinen Gegebenheiten den Grundkontakt besser spürst.
> 
> Ich kenne die Drachko leider nicht und vermute es gibt unter den üblichen Verdächtigen sicher taktilere Ruten aber wie gesagt bei 7gr. Köpfen im relativ flachen verschlammten Teich wird dir das auch nichts nutzen


Taktil = feinfühlig?
Bisse merke ich schon, spüre auch Rotaugenbisse in die lose Schnur.
Wär halt toll wenn ich überhaupt ne Rückmeldung bekomm das der Köder auf´m Grund angekommen ist.
Hab mir aber schon gedacht das ich da evtl. schlechte Karten hab#d


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schlammiger Grund macht das immer schwer, bei viel Laub etc auf dem Boden merkt man sehr wenig. Wenn der Boden fester wird ist der Unterschied zwischen den Ruten aber zum Teil schon deutlich...


----------



## snorreausflake (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Schlammiger Grund macht das immer schwer, bei viel Laub etc auf dem Boden merkt man sehr wenig. Wenn der Boden fester wird ist der Unterschied zwischen den Ruten aber zum Teil schon deutlich...


Also wenn ich den Gufi übern Grund schleif merk ich schon wanns steinig wird, nur beim reinen absinken fehlt mir das Feedback.
Bekomm ich aber auch net wenn ich die Schnur zwischen zwei Finger nehme#c
Soll ja net so sein das ich jeden Kieselstein spüre sondern das ich einfach merke wann der Gufi auf´n Grund aufkommt.


----------



## snorreausflake (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> zu dicke Schnur ist bei so leichten Ködern und Schlammboden auch extrem unvorteilhaft ... kenne die Tuf allerdings nicht?


Was würdest du für nen Druchmesser empfehlen?
Hat 7,2kg Tragkraft laut Verpackung und die will ich net unterschreiten, das es öfters mal vorkommt das man nen Marmor reißt oder nen Karpfen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stroft GTP Typ 2 nehme ich in der Situation im Moment...


----------



## Bobster (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

....und darüber habe ich ja auch schon gestaunt #h

Die hätte dann für den Nicht-Stroftianer ganze 4Kg Tragkraft, also schon erheblich feinfühliger als Deine,
jedoch nach der STroft- Bestellnummer
ca. 0.18 Durchmesser.


----------



## drehteufel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Stroft GTP Typ 2 nehme ich in der Situation im Moment...


 
Die hatte ich bei meinen Gegebenheiten hier auch im Einsatz, bin dann aber doch lieber wieder zur 6kg-Variante gewechselt, weil die ungeliebten Marmorkarpfen mit der 4kg-Stroft zweimal kurzen Prozess kurz nach dem Anhieb gemacht haben. Seit dem Wechsel hatte ich nicht einen Abriss mehr. Bremse habe ich immer relativ straff, damit ein Anhieb auch durchkommt, allerdings nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht zu straff...
Das Erkennen des Grundkontakts ist auch mit meiner CTS recht schwierig, da auch bei mir der Boden weich ist. Bisse, Schwanzbewegungen des GuFis usw. sind 1a zu spüren, aber das Aufsetzen des Köders auf dem Grund erkenne ich meist nur über die "Entspannung" der zuvor leicht gekrümmten Spitze. 
Teilweise verlasse ich mich auch auf meine Erfahrung und warte im Zweifelsfall lieber eine Sekunde länger vor dem nächsten Anlupfen.


----------



## Yoshi (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Boardies,

im Momennt gibt es bei einem bekannten Auktionshaus Ruten der Marke Byron, Typ Mamooth (lihght und easy Distance) in verschiedenen Größen zu erwerben. Laut Anbieter einer der besten Spinnruten derzeit am Markt....
Kann einer von euch etwas dazu sagen (Erfahrungen, Qualität, etc..)? Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die 6kg sind mir auch sicherer, oder eben PowerPro in 10lbs, aber die dünnere Stroft Typ 2 gibt eben mehr Rückmeldung / bremst den Fall weniger ab. Allerdings habe ich noch keinen wirklich großen Marmor mit der 2er am Haken gehabt, weil ich im Moment nicht ans Wasser komme. Werde das aber demnächst nachholen, mal sehen ob ich dann zur 3er zurückgehe. Würde aber im Moment davon ausgehen das es mit der 2er langt. Zumindest mit Schnüren ähnlicher Tragkraft hat es bisher immer gut geklappt...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> im Momennt gibt es bei einem bekannten Auktionshaus Ruten der Marke Byron, Typ Mamooth (lihght und easy Distance) in verschiedenen Größen zu erwerben. Laut Anbieter einer der besten Spinnruten derzeit am Markt....
> Kann einer von euch etwas dazu sagen (Erfahrungen, Qualität, etc..)? Danke im Voraus!



Ich kenne die Modelle nicht, aber was ich bisher von dieser Marke in der Hand hatte war alkles nicht so besonders. Ob diese Rutenserie jetz die große Ausnahme ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Was der Anbieter sagt stimmt ja leider nicht immer, gerade in dem bekannten Aktionshaus... Wenn ich mich nicht täusche verramscht Gerlinger die Byron-Sachen regelmässig in den Sonderpreislisten.


----------



## snorreausflake (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Die hatte ich bei meinen Gegebenheiten hier auch im Einsatz, bin dann aber doch lieber wieder zur 6kg-Variante gewechselt, weil die ungeliebten Marmorkarpfen mit der 4kg-Stroft zweimal kurzen Prozess kurz nach dem Anhieb gemacht haben. Seit dem Wechsel hatte ich nicht einen Abriss mehr. Bremse habe ich immer relativ straff, damit ein Anhieb auch durchkommt, allerdings nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht zu straff...
> Das Erkennen des Grundkontakts ist auch mit meiner CTS recht schwierig, da auch bei mir der Boden weich ist. Bisse, Schwanzbewegungen des GuFis usw. sind 1a zu spüren, aber das Aufsetzen des Köders auf dem Grund erkenne ich meist nur über die "Entspannung" der zuvor leicht gekrümmten Spitze.
> Teilweise verlasse ich mich auch auf meine Erfahrung und warte im Zweifelsfall lieber eine Sekunde länger vor dem nächsten Anlupfen.


Das wedeln des Gufis bekomm ich leider auch nicht mit#d
Spürt man das gut?
Wenn ja, wäre ja das auch geignet um das Aufsetzten auf´m Grund zu erkennen|kopfkrat
Ich seh schon das wird glaub was längeres|supergri
Aber lieber Zeit lassen:m


----------



## Yoshi (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Schleien-Steffan, danke für die Auskunft, gut zu wissen!
Laut "Anbieter" kostete der Stecken bei Byron 259.- Euro.
Bei "Dingsbay" kostet das Teil im Sofortkauf aber nur 159.- Euro.....
Über dem Griff soll z.B. eine 3,60m Spinnrute mit 60-120gr. WG einen Durchmesser von nur 10mm haben. Da würde ich mir schon sorgen machen bein voll durchziehen......


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry, war glaube ich doch Schirmer! Der hat die aber jetzt nicht mehr drin...


----------



## drehteufel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Das wedeln des Gufis bekomm ich leider auch nicht mit#d
> Spürt man das gut?
> Wenn ja, wäre ja das auch geignet um das Aufsetzten auf´m Grund zu erkennen|kopfkrat
> Ich seh schon das wird glaub was längeres|supergri
> Aber lieber Zeit lassen:m


 
Ich meine das Wedeln des GuFis beim Anlupfen, nicht in der Sinkphase. #h Das spürt man gut und man spürt auch, wenn sich der GuFi mal verhakt hat oder ähnliches, also nicht korrekt arbeitet. Aber alles wie gesagt nur beim Anjiggen. 

@Stefan: Von der 4kg war ich bis dahin auch begeistert, super Wurfweite und sehr schöne Rückmeldung, war ja auch ein Versuch, weil die 6kg im Vergleich schon ganz schön "dick" rüberkommt.


----------



## drehteufel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Yoshi schrieb:


> Hallo Schleien-Steffan, danke für die Auskunft, gut zu wissen!
> Laut "Anbieter" kostete der Stecken bei Byron 259.- Euro.
> Bei "Dingsbay" kostet das Teil im Sofortkauf aber nur 159.- Euro.....
> Über dem Griff soll z.B. eine 3,60m Spinnrute mit 60-120gr. WG einen Durchmesser von nur 10mm haben. Da würde ich mir schon sorgen machen bein voll durchziehen......


 
3,60m für eine Spinnrute...hmm, wäre mir für meine Zwecke ca. 1m zu lang.


----------



## drehteufel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> ... oder SS sein um was zu spüren


 
Die kann ich bald eigenhändig testen, bekomme freundlicherweise eine SS2 für diese Zwecke und bin schon recht gespannt...|rolleyes


----------



## drehteufel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



prignitz_angler schrieb:


> Stillwasser ist recht schwer, ich spür das gaaanz leicht ob 30er vhf oder 75er vhf...


 
Ist wohl auch immer die Frage, wie tief es ist, wie lange die Absinkphase ist, welches Ködergewicht, welcher Gummifisch usw...
Hast Du die beiden VHF's? Was ist mit Deiner CTS?


----------



## Leski (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey fischt einer von euch die SS3 mit WG 15-90g.Ich komm mit meiner 5-60 irgendwie ein wenig an die Grenzen.Ködergefühl ist z.B. bei meiner umgebauten Speedmaster 50-100g um welten besser. Ich muss dazu sagen ich fisch auf maximale Wurfweiten.Bei der 5-60g is das Ködergefühl innerhalb 30-30m Entfernung natürlich Arschgeil aber alles darüber is die Speedmaster vom feinstenFischen tu ich meistens Gummis so um die 12cm und Köpfe so 15-18g. Ich glaub da wäre ich mit der stärkeren Variante besser beraten oder.Ach ja es gibt ja zur Zeit die SS2 günstig das wäre auch noch eine Überlegung wert...|kopfkrat


----------



## Slotti (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ leski 

Die B Blanks der SSII sind sicher eine gute Wahl, habe bereits 2 für Kumpels gebaut und meine ist derzeit auch im Bau, für das Geld echt ok , ich hatte auch schon schlechtere "A-Blanks" in der Hand. Sollte die kleine SSIII gut nach oben ergänzen.





prignitz_angler schrieb:


> die ist schon lange lange verkauft...was nützt mir ne Spinne die keine Rückmeldung hatte?




Hmmmm,

seltsam finde ich da nur dein erstes Posting über die EST dazu : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2479914&postcount=44


Man kann sich bei der Blankwahl ja mal vertun und in die braune Masse greifen aber deine beiden Aussagen sind ja komplett gegensätzlich. #c#c

Das trägt ja nicht gerade zur Glaubwürdigkeit bei.


#h


----------



## drehteufel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So, die SS2 ist da. Erster "Trockentest" auf der Waage: Stolze 247g |bigeyes, davon das Spitzenteil nur 30g und das Handteil 217g. Besonders leicht finde ich das nicht. Bin gespannt, wie sich das Teil fischt, am WE weiß ich mehr.
Griff ist angenehm kurz, schätze 35cm inklusive Stahl-Endkappe, habe leider gerade nix zum Messen da, wird am WE nachgeholt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> So, die SS2 ist da. Erster "Trockentest" auf der Waage: Stolze 247g |bigeyes, davon das Spitzenteil nur 30g und das Handteil 217g. Besonders leicht finde ich das nicht. Bin gespannt, wie sich das Teil fischt, am WE weiß ich mehr.
> Griff ist angenehm kurz, schätze 35cm inklusive Stahl-Endkappe, habe leider gerade nix zum Messen da, wird am WE nachgeholt.



Da ist aber nicht zufällig ein dicker Alurollenhalter dran, oder?


----------



## drehteufel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Da ist aber nicht zufällig ein dicker Alurollenhalter dran, oder?



Selbstverständlich nicht, das wäre mir aufgefallen. Ganz normaler Fuji DPS. #h
Ich mache nachher mal ein paar Fotos. Die Endkappe wirkt irgendwie unheimlich schwer...
Laut CMW-Liste wiegt der Blank "nackt" schon 105g.


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Finde ich jetzt für einen "normalen" Aufbau auch nicht unbedingt leicht, aber immerhin ist's ne H-Spinnrute - dafür geht's.


----------



## drehteufel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Finde ich jetzt für einen "normalen" Aufbau auch nicht unbedingt leicht, aber immerhin ist's ne H-Spinnrute - dafür geht's.



Vor allem soll es ja die ideale "Zupfrute" sein, mit der man stundenlang aus dem Handgelenk zupfen kann...naja, ich teste es am WE.


----------



## WickedWalleye (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube Slotti meinte z.B mal für die 75iger VHF bräuchte man mehr Kontergewicht als für die SSII...

Aber meine leichtere Flitsche wiegt auch 220g dank des Alurollenhalters und die lässt sich auch prima ermüdungsfrei fischen, da machen 20g mehr sicher auch nicht den bock fett.


----------



## Herr P (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Viel Spass am Wochenende. Hatte sie auch mal kurz.Es gab aber leider ungeklärte Differenzen bzw. keine Kommunikation.

Aber egal.

Zupf mal ne Lady an Land. Wenn mein Koerper nicht wieder auf Rebellion schaltet werde ich auch noch mal die Elbe oder meinen Baggersee besuchen.


Was geht denn so bei Euch die Tage? hat schon jemand endlich mal wieder was "Grosses " gefangen? Irgendwann müssen die Fische ja mal wieder aggro werden.


Gruss + Petri an alle

Herr P


----------



## Slotti (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Habe meine gerade mal nachgewogen (noch im Bau) Die Rute ist fertig gebunden hat aber noch kein Lack.

Handteil :196gr.
Spitze : 26 gr.

Grifflänge inkl. Endkappe ist 37cm

Ich werde um gut in die Balance zu kommen nochmal ca 20 gr. brauchen womit ich auf einem ähnlichen Gewicht wie die CMW Rute wäre.

Man muß sich auch klarmachen das das schon eine schwere Spinrute ist, da sind 250 balancierte Gramm eigentlich nicht schwer.

Bei ähnlichen Griffaufbauten dürften EST 45-90 und VHF 75 mindestens genauso schwer werden wenn nicht sogar schwerer.

Vielleicht kann Stefan mal nachwiegen der hat VHF75 und SSII zuhause stehen.


----------



## drehteufel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Viel Spass am Wochenende. Hatte sie auch mal kurz.Es gab aber leider ungeklärte Differenzen bzw. keine Kommunikation.



Wie hat sie Dir gefallen?


----------



## Herr P (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich möchte fair bleiben. Sie hat mir absolut gar nicht gefallen.Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen  , dass ich die optik enttäuschend fand. 
Du kannst Dir kein Modell bestellen und dann kommt Deine Nachbarin....

Nun denkt bitte nicht gleich wieder  , dass ich so ein Vitrinen Junky bin.Ich nutze meine freie Zeit ausgiebig zum angeln und benutze dementsprechend meine Geräte- aber das hat einfach nicht gepasst.

Ich habe sie aus Fairness und Garantiegründen ungefischt und ungetestet zurück geschickt. 

Christian hat mir wie versprochen des Geld zurück erstattet.Damit war die Sache für ihn und somit auch für mich erledigt.
Er hat sein Wort gehalten..und das ist meines erachtens heutzutage selten und wichtig.

Herr P


----------



## Slotti (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Du kannst Dir kein Modell bestellen und dann kommt Deine Nachbarin....




|muahah: 


zu deiner Frage mit den Fischen, ich werfe mir zurzeit die Hände wund und es will einfach nichts gehen, ein paar Hechtkontakte in den letzten tagen aber keiner hat gehangen...


----------



## Herr P (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Samstag gehts los!

Arbeiten- Hechte- HSV !
Also mindestens 2 mal Spass!

Slotti gib alles. Wenn es jetzt nicht beisst wann dann?


----------



## DRU (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

OT: Mir hat da so ein Vögelchen gezwitchert, dass der HSV weiterhin nicht Tabellenführer sein wird, von daher wirds nichts mit dem zweiten Spaß:q

T: Mööööööönnnsch ist doch erst mitte Oktober nach nem viel zu warmen (spät) Sommer, die richtig gute Raubfischzeit müsste jetzt so langsam los gehen


----------



## Tisie (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Vor allem soll es ja die ideale "Zupfrute" sein, mit der man stundenlang aus dem Handgelenk zupfen kann...naja, ich teste es am WE.


zur SSII ... ich habe die von Veikko auch mal in der Hand gehabt und ein paar Würfe gemacht. Unter "Zupfrute" stelle ich mir eher ein leichtes, spritziges Rütchen vor. Die SSII ist schon ein ziemlich derber Stecken, ich würde die mit Gummis ab 15cm fischen, das paßt nach meinem Geschmack sehr gut. Kleinere/leichtere Gummis gingen auch, die Rückmeldung war auch gut, aber das wäre mir trotzdem zu derbe. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ein 50er Zander damit so viel Spaß bringt |rolleyes



Slotti schrieb:


> zu deiner Frage mit den Fischen, ich werfe mir zurzeit die Hände wund und es will einfach nichts gehen, ein paar Hechtkontakte in den letzten tagen aber keiner hat gehangen...


Zu den Fängen ... bei mir sieht's ähnlich aus, dieses Jahr ist alles anders, vor allem mit den Zandern. Letztes WE zu zweit auch nur zwei Hechte und vier Barsche ins Boot bekommen und das an 'nem richtig guten See. Aber das wird schon noch 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> Zu den Fängen ... bei mir sieht's ähnlich aus, dieses Jahr ist alles anders, vor allem mit den Zandern. Letztes WE zu zweit auch nur zwei Hechte und vier Barsche ins Boot bekommen und das an 'nem richtig guten See. Aber das wird schon noch
> Gruß, Matthias



Veit hat vor einer guten Stunde einen 93er Zander in der Elbe gefangen. Die letzten Tage liefen bei ihm auch nicht schlecht...Der fängt seine Fische nach wie vor, ist aber auch so gut wie jede freie Minute am Wasser


----------



## Herr P (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Glückwunsch


----------



## Tisie (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Veit hat vor einer guten Stunde einen 93er Zander in der Elbe gefangen. Die letzten Tage liefen bei ihm auch nicht schlecht...Der fängt seine Fische nach wie vor, ist aber auch so gut wie jede freie Minute am Wasser


mit Veit's Angelpensum kann man nicht mithalten, schon gar nicht mit Job, Frau und zwei Kindern |rolleyes ... an den beiden Seen, wo ich mit meinen Freunden letztes Jahr richtig gut Zander gefangen habe (teilweise solide zweistellige Tagesfangmengen - pro Person), läuft es dieses Jahr absolut bescheiden, aber da spielen vielleicht auch noch andere Faktoren rein?! Der Herbst wird's zeigen 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hier ein paar Fotos vom Aufbau der Test-SSII:
Ringanzahl interessanterweise nur 5+Spitze, der Abstand vom Rollenhalter bis zum Leitring ist recht groß, bin gespannt, wie sich das in der Praxis macht.


----------



## Slotti (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

der Untregriff scheint aber recht kurz zu sein, könntest du da die Korklänge und die komplette länge inkl. Abschlußkappe mal nachmessen?

Danke


----------



## drehteufel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> der Untregriff scheint aber recht kurz zu sein, könntest du da die Korklänge und die komplette länge inkl. Abschlußkappe mal nachmessen?
> 
> Danke


 
Mache ich, der Rutenbauer selbst ist Fan von kurzen Griffen und hat die besondere Eignung des Blanks dafür wegen der extrem leichten Spitze betont. Der Griff schließt bei mir genau mit dem Ellbogen ab, dürften so um die 35cm sein, ich messe aber nach.


----------



## biX (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Naja Mattes, Du durftest halt nur kurz mal ...

Also ich bin begeistert von der Rute, nach den ich sie nun intensiver gefischt habe. 
Es stimmt schon, dass ein 50-er Zander an ihr nicht unbedingt Spaß macht, aber mit einer anderen Rute hätte ich diesen 50-er Zander beim Biss vielleicht gar nicht bemerkt bzw. den Anhieb setzen können.
Es ist mir jedenfalls im letzten Urlaub aufgefallen, dass ich extrem viele vorsichtige Bisse mit der Rute "mitbekommen" und "verwerten" konnte.
Ich bin auch immer wieder erstaunt, wie sich das Rütchen aufladen kann. Ein 7 gr. Bleikopf mit einem 5 cm Kopyto werfe ich damit weiter als mit einer Daiwa Shogun oder einer Gamakatsu Cheetah. Was man "vom Gefühl her" eigentlich gar nicht für möglich halten würde, wenn man die Rute nur mal kurz in der Hand hat ...
Aber die bringt auch diese Leichtgewichte super raus.
Da ich ja ab morgen wieder eine Woche im Angelurlaub bin (Schöne Grüße Mattes), werde ich die Uckermärker Hechte mal mit der SS2 Bekanntschaft machen lassen...
Ich bin jenfalls von der Rute begeistert (obwohl es am Anfang mit dem Aufbau etwas Probleme gab).  
MfG



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> zur SSII ... ich habe die von Veikko auch mal in der Hand gehabt und ein paar Würfe gemacht. Unter "Zupfrute" stelle ich mir eher ein leichtes, spritziges Rütchen vor. Die SSII ist schon ein ziemlich derber Stecken, ich würde die mit Gummis ab 15cm fischen, das paßt nach meinem Geschmack sehr gut. Kleinere/leichtere Gummis gingen auch, die Rückmeldung war auch gut, aber das wäre mir trotzdem zu derbe. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß ein 50er Zander damit so viel Spaß bringt |rolleyes
> Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> Es stimmt schon, dass ein 50-er Zander an ihr nicht unbedingt Spaß macht...



Das ist auch nicht meine "Zielgruppe". Kann mich gar nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal so einen kleinen gefangen habe.#h


----------



## Tisie (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Veikko,

ich finde die SSII nicht schlecht, das sollte nicht so rüberkommen. Mir wäre sie nur für unsere übliche heimische Fischerei etwas zu derbe. Würde ich öfter an der Elbe/Oder oder den großen Seen und Bodden fischen, würde die auch in die engere Wahl kommen.



biX schrieb:


> Da ich ja ab morgen wieder eine Woche im Angelurlaub bin (Schöne Grüße Mattes) ...


Ich denke an Dich, wenn ich nächste Woche in DK die Rute krumm mache  ... probier die SSII auch mal mit den großen 4Plays aus, interessiert mich mal, wie sie sich damit macht.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ranger (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Leute muss auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben:

Ich kann das Posting von biX absolut bestätigen, auch ich lernte die SS2 erst nach mehrmaligem FIschen lieben und bin mehr als begeistert...

Optisch ist der Blank kein Hingucker, aber mir ist die Funktionalität wichtiger. Gewünscht war die SS2 als Rute für Großhechtköder (bei mir 23er Extrasoft mit bis zu 30g schweren Köpfen) Die SS2 passt genau für meinen Wurfstil und "schießt" die Großköder so extrem raus, wie ich es bisher bei keiner anderen Rute bewundern konnte! Was die Bisserkennung angeht, so hat mir die SS3 bis 95g noch einen Tick besser gefallen, aber zum Fischen mit den Großködern hat die SS2 die Nase vorn...

Ein weiteres Highlight der SS2 ist die Balance und die Ausgewogenheit beim FIschen, die Rute liegt mit einer 3000er Daiwa wunderbar in der Hand und ganztägiges Jiggen wird zum Genuß!

Wie gesagt musste auch ich die SS2 erst lieben lernen, aber um wieder von ihr wegzukommen wird es einiges brauchen...

Grüße
Ranger


----------



## Slotti (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich konnte den B-Blanks der Spin System II von CMW auch nicht widerstehen und habe mir einen solchen Blank gekauft, zumal gerade die 2er mir beim Tag der offenen Tür im November 08 aus der reihe der Spin Systems am besten gefallen hat. Der Blank ist für einen B-Blank wirklich Top in Ordnung, die Spitze läuft leicht raus aber genau dort ist auch der Overlap. Die Rute ist im aufgebauten Zustand kerzengerade und nicht mehr als B-Blank zu erkennen.

Ich mecker ja auch mal gerne aber , die Blanks auszusortieren und diese als B-Blanks anzubieten ist wirklich ok, zumal ein versierter Rutenbauer wie CMW die Blanks wirklich recht leicht gerade aufbauen könnte um diese dann als A-Blanks zu verscherbeln.

Die Rute wiegt komplett 252gr. (30gr. Spitze 222 Handteil) hat einen Untergriff von 36,5cm inkl. Endkappe und ist direkt am Rollenhalter Tip Top balanciert. Ansonsten Fuji SIC 6+1 25-08 ein schwarzer DPS Deluxe mit Carbonspacer , schwarze Endkappe und schwarzen Winding Checks. Habe mich mal für einen Split Korkgriff entschieden da ich die passenden Reststücke noch zuhause liegen hatte . Bindungen schwarz mit rot Metallic.

Morgen wird sie dann mal getestet, bin schon gespannt.

Bilder sind leider etwas unscharf, ich lerne das wohl nicht mehr


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wie jede deiner anderen Ruten auch:

Sie sieht spitzenklasse aus #6


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sieht ja echt super aus.#6

Schreib doch mal bitte einen kurzen Bericht wenn Du sie gefischt hast.

|wavey:


----------



## Slotti (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

danke euch beiden 





Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schreib doch mal bitte einen kurzen Bericht wenn Du sie gefischt hast.



Kann ich versuchen, allerdings liegen meine hauptsächlich eingesetzten Köder bei 11cm Gummi und 10-14gr. Kopf und damit eher am unteren Ende des Spektrums.

Vielleicht schreibt Schleien-Stefan nächste Woche noch was dazu , er ist zurzeit am Bodden und fischt dort SSII und VHF75


----------



## Wheelinger (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



> Ein weiteres Highlight der SS2 ist die Balance und die Ausgewogenheit beim FIschen, die Rute liegt mit einer 3000er Daiwa wunderbar in der Hand und ganztägiges Jiggen wird zum Genuß!



Exakt!


----------



## marlin2304 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Slotti,
super schön aufgebaut, sieht echt gut aus.
Alles passend zur Fireblood.#6
Die SpinSystem II oder III gibt auch meine nächste Rute.


----------



## Herr P (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Slotti!

Sieht super aus. Finde es auch klasse , dass Du immer mal wieder was neues ausprobierst. Geteilter Kork-hat auch mal was.

Habe nächste Woche frei...vielleicht kann ich ja dann endlich mal wieder nen vernünftigen Fisch landen.

Viel Spass mit der Neuen und Petri Heil 

Herr P


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Tres chic Mark. Wie immer.

Herr P. sag du angelst nicht zufällig morgen nachmittag oder Samstag in HH? Ich würde mir gerne mal deine 120er EST anschauen...


----------



## drehteufel (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sieht sehr gut aus Mark, 
konnte heute die SSII erstmals testen. Leider an einem stark verkrauteten Gewässer, wo es nicht wirklich viele ungehinderte Bodenkontakte des Gummis gab. Dennoch:
Ich hatte mir das Stöckchen strammer vorgestellt, zumindest ließ das die WG-Angabe vermuten. 4" Kopyto Classic mit 10g Bananenkopf lässt sich schon sehr gut fischen und auch werfen, beim Anjiggen ist die Schwanzbewegung des GuFis deutlich zu spüren. Allerdings gibt es selbst bei dieser recht leichten Kombination beim Anjiggen auch schon ein für meine Begriffe deutliches Durchbiegen des oberen Drittels, was ich so nicht erwartet hatte, suggeriert mir doch das hohe obere WG eine eher geringere Nachgiebigkeit diesbezüglich. Im Vergleich zu meiner 60er CTS hatte ich da mehr Steifigkeit erwartet.
Zum Einsatz kamen Köpfe von 10, 14 und 18g, alles an 4"-Kopyto Classic im Stillwasser. Ich werde bis Ende der Woche noch intensiv testen, auch an "vernünftigen", krautfreien Gewässern.
Kann dann auch direkt mit einer 90er EST vergleichen, die mir zur Verfügung steht.
Und Veit wird seine XH-Lesath wohl auch mal "dazulegen".|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hat jemand von euch einen Vergleich zur Savage Gear Boner? 
Ist die SS II viel strammer?
#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es selbst bei dieser recht leichten Kombination beim Anjiggen auch schon ein für meine Begriffe deutliches Durchbiegen des oberen Drittels, was ich so nicht erwartet hatte, suggeriert mir doch das hohe obere WG eine eher geringere Nachgiebigkeit diesbezüglich. Im Vergleich zu meiner 60er CTS hatte ich da mehr Steifigkeit erwartet.


Dann müßtest Du eine Stufe weiter im gleichen Hause aufsteigen: Aktuelle Tactilus und die Spitze bleibt stehen! :m


----------



## Herr P (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@sundvogel

Du das koennen wir die Tage gerne mal machen.Habe aber wohl erst ab Sonntag Zeit.Ich habe Nachtschicht diese Woche.Bis Samstag um 8,30.
Aber sonst kein Problem.schreibe mir sonst ne Pin.

Gruss 
Herr P

ps. Noch einer Interesse an ner 100 Prozent neuen Antares 270XH?


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Aktuelle Tactilus und die Spitze bleibt stehen! :m



Im Zweifel kann man da noch die Spitze einkürzen, dann bewegt sich da garnix mehr.


----------



## Pikepauly (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Mark
Die Rute sieht wieder mal top aus.
Zusammen mit der Fireblood super.


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> @sundvogel
> 
> Du das koennen wir die Tage gerne mal machen.



Cool, der nächste Mittwoch wäre gut.


----------



## Herr P (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dann sage mir nur noch: kommst Du auch aus Hamburg?

Wollen wir richtig angeln- oder willst Sie nur mal sehen und Testwerfen?

So Gute Nacht!


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es selbst bei dieser recht leichten Kombination beim Anjiggen auch schon ein für meine Begriffe deutliches Durchbiegen des oberen Drittels



Das nennt man Spitzenaktion. 

Ich sag's nochmal: kauf dir ne Eisenstange, da biegt sich nix. |supergri

Ich hatte die SSII in der Hand und mir war die Spitze etwas zu kräftig. Würde wohl eher zur SSIII -95g greifen.


----------



## drehteufel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das nennt man Spitzenaktion.
> 
> Ich sag's nochmal: kauf dir ne Eisenstange, da biegt sich nix. |supergri
> 
> Ich hatte die SSII in der Hand und mir war die Spitze etwas zu kräftig. Würde wohl eher zur SSIII -95g greifen.


 

Bisher dachte ich immer, dass das "Ziel" bei einer Gummirute sei, dass sie sich beim Anjiggen des Köders möglichst wenig biegt, damit die Impulse, die man dem Köder geben will, idealerweise auch 1:1 durchkommen und man die bestmögliche Köderkontrolle hat, denn genau das verbinde ich damit.
Na gut, wieder was gelernt...


----------



## WickedWalleye (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich finde solange sich nur vorne in der Spitze etwas biegt und die Last von einem entsprechend starken Mittelteil abgefangen wird kann man prima und direkt zupfen. Da ergibt sich kein Gummibandeffekt.

Wenn die Rute stehen soll wie ein Brett müßte man es m.E mit dem WG übertreiben, also z.B 7g jigs an ner 75iger Rute fischen. Da biegt sich nix, aber es ist auch nicht gerade feinfühlig.

Du hast es wohl mit deiner 9" EST schon gut getroffen, wenn du es so magst. Denn die ist in ihrem Bereich durchgängig steif. Aber ab einer bestimmten Belastungsgrenze gibt sie eben auch sehr stark nach, weil die in der Mitte recht schlank ist und im unteren Bereich ist sie dann wieder etwas unsensibel, weil die Spitze so hart ist.


----------



## Bellyboater (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist die SS2 für die Elbe zum Zandern zu gebrauchen? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die Rute zu holen.


----------



## Slotti (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ist die SS2 für die Elbe zum Zandern zu gebrauchen? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die Rute zu holen.




grundsätzlich mit sicherheit ja, aber ob dir die Rute taugt weiß natürlich niemand 

Ich würde einfach mal den ein oder anderen Boardie anschreiben, Pikepauly, sundvogel , HerrP etc und mal fragen ob man die ein oder andere Rute werfen kann, da sollte von VHF über Spin System II und EST eigentlich alles dabei sein. 

Wenn du selber bauen kannst halten sich die Kosten bei einem Spin System B-Blank noch im Rahmen aber wenn man bauen läßt kostet der Stock sicherlich jenseits der 400,- und das ist für eine "Verdachtsbestellung" schon ziemlich heavy finde ich.

#h


----------



## drehteufel (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich finde solange sich nur vorne in der Spitze etwas biegt und die Last von einem entsprechend starken Mittelteil abgefangen wird kann man prima und direkt zupfen. Da ergibt sich kein Gummibandeffekt.
> 
> Wenn die Rute stehen soll wie ein Brett müßte man es m.E mit dem WG übertreiben, also z.B 7g jigs an ner 75iger Rute fischen. Da biegt sich nix, aber es ist auch nicht gerade feinfühlig.
> 
> Du hast es wohl mit deiner 9" EST schon gut getroffen, wenn du es so magst. Denn die ist in ihrem Bereich durchgängig steif. Aber ab einer bestimmten Belastungsgrenze gibt sie eben auch sehr stark nach, weil die in der Mitte recht schlank ist und im unteren Bereich ist sie dann wieder etwas unsensibel, weil die Spitze so hart ist.


 
Morgen bekomme ich eine 90er EST in 9' in die Finger, die ich glücklicherweise auch testen darf, heute nachmittag eine Lesath XH. Bin gespannt, was sich da für Erkenntnisse ergeben.


----------



## DRU (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja mein leiber Mark, was soll man dazu noch sagen. Ich habe Deine Aufbauten schon lange als trés chic beschrieben, aber excellent trifft es vielleicht noch besser! Diesesmal ohne V-Ring, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe, ganz in schwarz gehalten....rattenscharf


----------



## Bellyboater (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dann frag ich hier mal in die Runde...
Wer kommt aus Hamburg und hat die SS2 in seinem Besitz? Ich würde sie gern mal befummeln und ein paar Würfe damit machen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Ist die SS2 für die Elbe zum Zandern zu gebrauchen? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir die Rute zu holen.



Im Prinzip ja, mir wäre sie einen Ticken zu fett. Aber nur einen kleinen Ticken. Wenn du gerne Köppe von ü18g fischt, dann paßt das.


----------



## Bellyboater (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja, mir wäre sie einen Ticken zu fett. Aber nur einen kleinen Ticken. Wenn du gerne Köppe von ü18g fischt, dann paßt das.



Ich fische im Normalfall mit Köpfen von 14-21g und Fischen von 8-12cm.


----------



## smith1337 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hi@all...ich unterbreche die SSII-ja-oder-nein-unterhaltung ungern... |uhoh:

ich habe seit kurzem eine fireblood an meiner est75 und empfinde den stock nun als deutlich sensibler was das ködergefühl angeht! vorher war eine stradic 4000fa (400gr) dran...dachte ich hätte die rute "verbastelt" und habe des öfteren gelesen "...habe die est von XY in der hand gehabt...da liegen welten zwischen..." (sinngemäß). habt ihr ähnliche erfahrungen gemacht? `meine´ballance ist zwar durch den rollenwechsel um 1-2cm nach vorne gewandert, da ich keine ausgleichsgewichte verbaut habe, aber gefühlstechnisch war das kein schritt zurück


----------



## DRU (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Eine schwere Rolle puffert schon einiges weg, zumindest wenn man Rollenfußgreifer ist


----------



## smith1337 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Eine schwere Rolle puffert schon einiges weg, zumindest wenn man Rollenfußgreifer ist




das habe ich nach dem wechsel auch bemerkt stellt sich nun die frage ob ich im winter die rute optimal ausbalanciere oder nicht...bringt es gefühlsmäßig etwas? ich meine jetzt nicht ermüdungsfreies fischen...das kann ich mit der combo. mein schwerpunkt liegt momentan/jetzt ca 10cm vorm rollenhalter


----------



## Slotti (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



smith1337 schrieb:


> das habe ich nach dem wechsel auch bemerkt stellt sich nun die frage ob ich im winter die rute optimal ausbalanciere oder nicht...bringt es gefühlsmäßig etwas? ich meine jetzt nicht ermüdungsfreies fischen...das kann ich mit der combo. mein schwerpunkt liegt momentan/jetzt ca 10cm vorm rollenhalter




das ein Kontergewicht mehr Gefühl bringt glaube ich eigentlich nicht, aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich eher das Gegenteil vermuten. Wenn du mit der Rute ermüdungsfrei fischen kannst und dich die fehlende Balance nicht stört würde ich alles so lassen


----------



## smith1337 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> das ein Kontergewicht mehr Gefühl bringt glaube ich eigentlich nicht, aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich eher das Gegenteil vermuten. Wenn du mit der Rute ermüdungsfrei fischen kannst und dich die fehlende Balance nicht stört würde ich alles so lassen



werd´s wohl auch lassen (hab nämlich keine endkappe in dem sinne dran)...hätte halt nur nich gedacht, das ca.100gr rollenunterschied so viel ausmachen


----------



## Slotti (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Spezi, Fotos !!!!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Habe sie eben ausgepackt. Ein Traum von Rute ...


Wie, 2Griff-Wechselsystem und 3tlg Rute, bei Mefo-Schreck abgeguckt?


----------



## Dirty Old Man (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hoi,

ich habe mal eine allgemeine frage. ich bin stolzer besitzer 2er sportex kev spin dl 3,0m 30 gr. wurfgewicht. tolle angelruten ohne zweifel.

nun habe ich folgendes problem, die leute bei sportex sind wahrscheinlich alle um die 2,8m groß. das korkgriffstück hinter der rolle ist sage und schreibe 45cm lang. ich habe irgendwo gelesen das das griffstück bei meiner körpergröße ca. 35cm lang sein sollte.

denn das eigentliche problem ist, nachdem auswerfen muss die "angelrute" (keine ferkelei) umständlich mit ausgestreckten armen wieder zurück geführt werden. das kostet natürlich zeit und wie gesagt die rückführ bewegung finde ich sehr nervig. ich hoffe ihr konntet mir bis hierhin folgen.

nun kam mir der gedanke, einfach die griffe zu kürzen. nur stellen sich auf dem weg dahin einige fragen. z.b. wird die rute nicht zu kopflastig? oder, geht das einfach so mit dem absägen? ihr wisst schon, hinterher ist man immer schlauer und ab ist ab^^

ich würde mich freuen wenn einige der hobby rutenbauer oder rutenbau interessierten, kurz mal ihren senf dazu geben könnten. um mir zu helfen, nicht meine schöne sportex  rute zu schrotten.

gruss
marco aus bärlin


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> ich habe mal eine allgemeine frage. ich bin stolzer besitzer 2er sportex kev spin dl 3,0m 30 gr. wurfgewicht. tolle angelruten ohne zweifel.


Mal zur Rute: Kaufjahr/Baujahr wann? Alte oder neue Sportex?
Das müßte vom Blank her der 3053 sein.

Die alte Sportex Kev-Spin-3 SP3053 (WG 35g) ist eine lebende Legende. :l

35 cm am hinteren Griff sind ein guter handlicher Wert.
Wichtiger ist aber, dass die 45cn definitiv stören, sich wirklich negativ bemerkbar machen.



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> nun kam mir der gedanke, einfach die griffe zu kürzen. nur stellen sich auf dem weg dahin einige fragen. z.b. wird die rute nicht zu kopflastig? oder, geht das einfach so mit dem absägen? ihr wisst schon, hinterher ist man immer schlauer und ab ist ab^^


Hinten abschneiden ist zwar nicht so schlimm und gefährlich, weil man dort am besten wieder anzapfen kann. 
Aber ich sage dazu: nein-nein-nein, Du machst Dir die fein abgestimmte Wurfaktion kaputt. Gerade der alte 3053 Blank holt sehr viel aus dem Handteil beim werfen heraus, das ist nicht nur tote Stange.
Und über die Unsymetrie und Probleme beim Transport kann man sich an sich nur ärgern.

Wenn man sich selber nicht den Griff runternehmen und einen passenden draufsetzen zutraut, dann sollte man professionelle Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen oder einen erfahrenen Hobbyrutenbauer aus der Nachbarschaft suchen. (Berlin = leicht)

Empfehle Dir mal hier weiterzulesen,
Sportev Kevspin 3053 Griffumbau (http://rutenbauforum.de/rodbuilding/thread.php?threadid=1968)
 das Problem gibt es jetzt öfter, die alten Ruten kommen auch in die Jahre und der Kork darf dann auch mal neu:


----------



## Slotti (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

nabend zusammen,

ich habe die Spin Sytem II heute gute 3,5 Std gefischt, Sparringspartner war leider nur ein 40er Hechtschniepel, also Pille Palle.

Zum Einsatz kamen Kopyto Classic in 4 Zoll und 4,5 Zoll Salt Shaker an 10 und 14 gr. Köpfen.

Positiv ist die Rute lädt sich wirklich sehr schön auf und ermöglicht weite Würfe.




drehteufel schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir das Stöckchen strammer vorgestellt, zumindest ließ das die WG-Angabe vermuten. 4" Kopyto Classic mit 10g Bananenkopf lässt sich schon sehr gut fischen und auch werfen, beim Anjiggen ist die Schwanzbewegung des GuFis deutlich zu spüren. Allerdings gibt es selbst bei dieser recht leichten Kombination beim Anjiggen auch schon ein für meine Begriffe deutliches Durchbiegen des oberen Drittels, was ich so nicht erwartet hatte, suggeriert mir doch das hohe obere WG eine eher geringere Nachgiebigkeit diesbezüglich. Im Vergleich zu meiner 60er CTS hatte ich da mehr Steifigkeit erwartet.




so sehe ich das auch, wobei das WG in der Tat recht hoch ist , ich hatte den Blank/Rute vom begrabbeln völlig anders auf dem Zettel. Der Aktionsbereich der Spitze ist relativ lang und verhält sich beim jiggen einer EST 75 gr. garnicht mal so unähnlich. Die Rute hat natürlich im Handteil mehr Punch als eine EST 75 , ich hatte jedoch angenommen das man die Köder mit einer schwereren Rute auch besser beschleunigen kann. Das ist für meine Begriffe nicht der Fall.



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Das nennt man Spitzenaktion.



Tut mir leid Kai aber die Rute hat für meine Begriffe alles andere als eine Spitzenaktion, sondern eine wirklich schöne Semi Parabolik.

Ködergefühl ist für meine Begriffe auch recht mau, es kommt zwar noch was an aber da hatte ich mir von einem solch dünnwandigen Blank wirklich mehr verprochen. Vielleicht bin ich auch zu verwöhnt 

Unterm Strich hatte ich etwas anderes erwartet und bin einigermaßen entäuscht. Für mein hauptsächlich genutztes Köderspektrum nehme ich dann doch lieber meine EST, die ist unterm Strich leichter , für meine Begriffe feinfühliger und verhält sich beim zupfen und werfen ähnlich.

Ich denke als schwere Hechtrute ist das wirklich ok aber als Gummi Rute gefällt sie mir persönlich nicht, deswegen werde ich mich wohl auch gleich wieder von ihr trennen, falls der Aufbau gefällt und Interesse besteht PN an mich.

|wavey:


----------



## Dirty Old Man (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ angeldet

kaufjahr 1999 = gute alte sportex, kork ist wie neu! die standen fast 10 jahre hinten im schrank.

gruss dirty


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dann sind die ja höchstwahrscheinlich wie meine beiden Blanks, wobei ich erst eine aufgebaut hatte und den anderen Reserveblank wohl diesen Winter als "Extreme New Generation Kev" audbauen werde, da muss noch mehr rauszuholen sein. :m

Schneide die bloß nicht hinten ab, die Längenabstimmung ist perfekt, da hättest Du alle Chancen den Spaß an der Rute zu verlieren.


----------



## Slotti (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ D.O.M.

Ich würde da eher auch nichts abschneiden zum einen droht hohe kopflast zum anderen weiß man nie so genau was da hinterher rauskommt. Die bei Sportex werden sich bei dem Griff schon etwas gedacht haben.

Ich würde eine davon verkaufen und von dem Geld was neues/moderneres für meinen Einsatzzweck aufbauen lassen


----------



## Herr P (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mensch Slotti! 
Das ja schade! Nimm doch mal nen 6er Shaker und nen 20er oder 24 er Kopf.

Aber so wie ich das sehe bist du im Gegensatz zu mir kein Freund von " grossen" Gummis.Wobei die ja immer noch klein sind.

Wenn Du sie eh gerade auf Herz und Nieren prüfst- schreib doch noch mal für alle was die Rute nach oben wirklich ab kann.Ich hatte sie ja damals nur kurz in der Hand . Ich kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen , dass die Rute nen 23er Kopyto mit 20er Kopf raushaut.


Gruss und Petri 

Herr P.


----------



## Dirty Old Man (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ok, abschneiden fällt aus. gut das wir mal drüber gesprochen haben.

kennt jemand einen rutenbauer in berlin??

@ slotti

wenn verkaufen, was ist denn so eine rute wert? keine kratzer, kork super.


----------



## Slotti (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das sind nicht so meine Köder, der Hecht ist für mich eher auch Beifang. Die Rute kann nach obenhin sicher einiges vertragen (führen ist dann was anderes) aber um ehrlich zu sein habe ich keine Lust das alles auszutesten außerdem könnte ich die Rute dann mit nichts vergleichen mit den großen Dingern

Schleien-Stefan ist imo mit einer SSII am Bodden der wird den ein oder anderen Großköder damit abgefeuert haben und nächste Woche bestimmt was dazu schreiben.

Ist ja auch nur mein subjektives empfinden, möglich das einige das ganz anders sehen


----------



## Slotti (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Dirty Old Man schrieb:


> wenn verkaufen, was ist denn so eine rute wert? keine kratzer, kork super.




schwierig, jemand der unter Umständen genau diese Rute sucht eine ganze Menge, dem nächsten sogut wie nichts.

Stell sie bei Ebay ein und du weißt den reelen Verkaufspreis.


----------



## Herr P (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt!Freue mich schon auf ein mögliches angeln. 

Dieses Jahr wirds wohl nichts mehr. Aber ich werde Onkel und dann bin ich nächstes Jahr bestimmt 2-3 mal in Trier.

Habe gerade jede menge Gummis und Stahl gebastelt.
Sonntag ist "Krieg"!

Gruss 
Herr P


----------



## Slotti (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenns soweit ist einfach melden. 

Viel Spass und Erfolg beim Gefecht


----------



## Pikepauly (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Mark

Eigentlich wundere ich mich nicht wirklich das Dir die SS2 nicht wirklich gefällt.
Obwohl ich das in dieser krassen Form und in diesem Ausmass nicht erwartet hätte.
Wir haben die SS 2 ja mal ausgiebig gegen Ulis EST probegefischt und eigentlich einen ähnlichen Eindruck.
Ein Vergleich mit der VHF ist ja sowieso schon lange erfolgt.
Man kann wirklich nur jedem der die Chance hat dazu raten den Versuch zu starten, bei Handmades die Ruten vor einer Bestellung beim Rutenbauer zum Testfischen in die Finger zu bekommen.
Ich bin von der SS 2 übrigens nach wie vor restlos begeistert und echt mal gesapnnt was Stefan sagt, wie sich der "Koreahammer" an den Bodden gemacht hat.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Patrick, das sollte 'nen Scherz sein! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Du mußt doch dazu was erläutern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, wenn du ne Rutensammlung zeigst ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Ich bin von der SS 2 übrigens nach wie vor restlos begeistert und echt mal gesapnnt was Stefan sagt, wie sich der "Koreahammer" an den Bodden gemacht hat.


Du als aktiver Schnurfühler scheinst da wesentlich weniger Probleme zu haben als die ganzen Blank-Vibrations-Ertaster, du kannst auf ganz andere Faktoren wie besondere Leichtigkeit und sowas setzen. 
Den zwar mißlungenen Wurfvergleich (vollkommen falscher Weitflug-Köder) fand ich insofern schon interessant und die Aussage, dass mit der SS2 im Köderrange nach unten hin mehr geht als gedacht, war immerhin bewiesen.


----------



## Slotti (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du als aktiver Schnurfühler scheinst da wesentlich weniger Probleme zu haben als die ganzen Blank-Vibrations-Ertaster, du kannst auf ganz andere Faktoren wie besondere Leichtigkeit und sowas setzen.




;+ verstehe ich jetzt nicht, wie meinst du das ?


----------



## drehteufel (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> ;+ verstehe ich jetzt nicht, wie meinst du das ?


 
Hast Du die Schnur beim Jiggen zwischen den Fingern, so PB-like?
Macht sich für mich als Rollenfußgreifer nicht sonderlich gut. Lieber lege ich den Zeigefinger auf den Blank, entsprechend kurzen Vorgriff vorausgesetzt. Obwohl das auch nicht nötig wäre, denn die Bisse sind bei der CTS sehr deutlich zu spüren, auch ohne direkten Blankkontakt.
Gestern war ich übrigens nochmal kurz mit Veit los und habe dessen Lesath mit der SSII vergleichen können. Die Lesath (2,7m, XH)-Aspire (4000er)-Kombo kam mir ungleich schwerer und unhandlicher vor, wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss, dass ich eine 2500er Certate genutzt habe, die doch deutlich leichter als eine 4000er Aspire ist. 
Die Lesath hat mir im direkten Vergleich nicht gefallen, für mein Gefühl kopflastig und für eine XH-Rute passt das WG nicht und ist deutlich übertrieben. Wurfweite ist mit der SSII merklich größer und selbst ein 76er Squirrel als Leichtgewicht fliegt erstaunlich weit.
Ködergefühl gefiel mir bei der SSII ebenfalls wesentlich besser, bei der Lesath hatte ich ein schwammiges Gefühl. Die ist für mich auf jeden Fall keine Alternative, weder zur EST, noch zur SSII.
Allerdings halte ich es auch für wichtig, sich eine Weile einzugewöhnen, von daher kann das nur als subjektives Kurzfazit meinerseits gelten.
Einen Punkt konnte Veits Kombo trotzdem für sich verbuchen. Der Lauf der Aspire war einfach :l , obwohl die schon x-Einsätze hinter sich hat. Ich überlege, ob ich meine 3000er Certate in J nochmal "smooth" machen lasse, oder mir lieber gleich eine Shimano als nächste Rolle zum Zanderspinnen hole. Käme bei dem zu erwartenden Aufwand wohl fast aufs selbe raus.


----------



## Slotti (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ drehteufel,

das ist mir schon klar, ich verstehe da den Zusammenhang zwischen Schnurgreifer und dem Faktor besondere Leichtigkeit nicht so ganz  ;+


----------



## drehteufel (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> @ drehteufel,
> 
> das ist mir schon klar, ich verstehe da den Zusammenhang zwischen Schnurgreifer und dem Faktor besondere Leichtigkeit nicht so ganz ;+


 
Ich denke mal, Det wird eine Erklärung nicht schuldig bleiben...#h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich weiß wie Pauly GuFis angelt, und er fühlt einfach hauptsächlich über die Schnur was da unten passiert.
Da ist die Rute ziemlich obsolet, darf halt nur nicht rumschwabbeln, nachschwingen und nerven, das wäre immer Mist. Darf leicht und nichtmal superhart sein, die taktile Übertragung der Vibrationen ist nicht so entscheidend bei der Methode der Bißerkennung.
VHF und EST bringen da für mein Gefühl schon am meisten Taktilität durch die schwerere Spitze.

Ich habe mir das jetzt auch eine Zeit angeguckt, und nun ein paar mal probiert, und jetzt geht das sogar gut mit einem fast zarten Flyblank , und ich finde das schon schwer genial :k, wenn da ein Barsch oder gar ein Exox den Gummi rumrupft und mir am Finger zupft, das ist richtig Fun! 
Einzig mit aufgeweichter-fusseliger Dyneema-Schnur tue ich mich gefühlsmäßig schwer, dieser Pfirsichhauteffekt am Finger ist gruselig. Hier heißt es noch die optimale Schnur zu finden, oder die Schnur mit geringster Ringreibbelastung schön glatt zu halten.


----------



## Slotti (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> und er fühlt einfach hauptsächlich über die Schnur was da unten passiert.
> Da ist die Rute ziemlich obsolet, darf halt nur nicht rumschwabbeln, nachschwingen und nerven, das wäre immer Mist. Darf leicht und nichtmal superhart sein, die taktile Übertragung der Vibrationen ist nicht so entscheidend bei der Methode der Bißerkennung.




eieiei , wäre ich Ferkelfahnder wäre mir das glatt ein tatütataaa wert


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> darf halt nur nicht rumschwabbeln, nachschwingen und nerven, das wäre immer Mist. Darf leicht und nichtmal superhart sein, die taktile Übertragung der Vibrationen ist nicht so entscheidend bei der Methode der Bißerkennung.



Bißerkennung? |bigeyes Aua! Dafür muß die "Rute" wirklich nicht superhart sein, Bisse merkt man auf jeden Fall. ^^


----------



## drehteufel (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Dann fasse ich mit dem rechten Zeigefinger (rechte Hand hält auch die Rute) in die Schnur. Das erfordet etwas Übung die Rolle immer wieder an der richtigen Stelle zu stoppen, funzt aber ganz gut ...


 
Das habe ich auch schon probiert und nach 10 Minuten wieder sein lassen |rolleyes
Wieviele Bisse hast Du dadurch mehr erkannt, kannst Du das abschätzen? Glücklicherweise scheinen die Zander hier nicht sooo vorsichtig zuzufassen.


----------



## Honeyball (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



> AngelDet schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und er fühlt einfach hauptsächlich über die Schnur was da unten passiert.
> ...


Jaaa, hat schon in gewisser Hinsicht was, aber ist einfach nicht "zerlegbar", um als Ferkelzitat durchzugehen...#c :m:m:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mein ich doch, schön dass Du das auch so siehst. 
Ich bin halt kein Ferkelprofi #d - das können andere besser, sozusagen automatisch. :q


----------



## jd. (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

wie unterscheiden sich die Harrison VHF 2,70m Wg.-75gr. (die Rute kenne ich) und die CTS EST 2,70 Wg.-75gr.

Wie würdet ihr den Einsatzbereich der CTS einschätzen, welche Gufi-größe bzw. welches Kopfgewicht verkraftet die Rute im Rhein

Ich bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Ranger (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sag mal Slotti & die anderen, welche CTS EST kommt denn der SS2 am nächsten? DIe 90er oder die 120?


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Ranger
Ich finde von der Power ist die SS 2 dazwischen.


----------



## Ranger (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Ist die 120er zu heftig um einen HEchtdrill zu genießen?


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Ranger
Kommt auf den Hecht an. Der von Deinem Avatar macht sicher Spass.

Mal im Ernst! Wenn ich die 120 er EST nicht brauche um bestimmte Ködergrössen zu bewältigen, würde ich eine Nummer leichter wählen. 
Wenn die Köder so gross sind wie meinetwegen Bulldawgs oder Castaics ist die Sache ja klar, dann brauche ich halt so eine "schwere" Rute.


----------



## Ranger (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt! Leider beißen die Fische wie auf dem Avatar zu sehen viel zu selten.... 

Wenn ich die 23er Kopytos mit der 90er noch handeln kann dann bin ich zufrieden... Aber dafür sollte die 90er lieber gleichstark sein wie die SS2...


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stimmt, das wird nix mit der 90 er.
Für 23 er mit dem entsprechendem Kopf muss die 120 er ran.
Genau die wird übrigens von einigen Boddenguides die ich kenne mit Begeisterung gefischt wenn sie nicht mit den Ruten ihres "Hauptsponsors" fischen.


----------



## Ranger (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Na, so wie es aussieht wird es dann über kurz oder lang auf 2 Ruten hinauslaufen... Werde wohl als erstes die 90er anfertigen lassen oder doch lieber die 120er???


----------



## Herr P (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also wie der Zufall das so will war ich heute mit der CTS 75er und der VHF75 unterwegs.

Die VHF -Leihgabe der Freundin- war mit , da ich heute die Köder eine Nummer gröser dabei hatte und sie auch mal fischen wollte.
Saltshaker6" +25gr Kopf. War nötig , da sehr viel Stömung herschte.

Ich behaupte mal , dass die CTS diesen Koeder auch noch bewältigt.Man kann ihn noch gut schmeissen und vernünftig führen.

Es kommt aber auch auf jeden selber an.Wir alle haben unseren Style.

Im direkten Vergleich möchte ich behaupten , dass die VHF mehr Dampf hat - aber die CTS wesentlich angenehmer zu fischen ist . Sie sendet mir persönlich bessere Signale.
Sie ist filigraner und liegt viel besser in der Hand.
Ich behaupte mal , dass die Cts da aufhört , wo die VHF losgeht- rein vom Einsatzgebiet.

Habe schon mit der CTS Hechte bis kanapp 90 und nen guten 80er Zander gefangen genommen. Kein Problen.

Heute gabs nen 75er Hecht mit der VHF-auch ganz easy.


CTS 120:
Ich besitze diese Rute und kann bestätigen , dass sie erst ab Kopyto 23er mit 15-20er Kopf bestückt werden sollte.Darunter ist das Feeling meines Erachtens zu gering.Sie hat eben Kraft - aber ist bei weitem noch keine "Stange" 
Wer möchte kann sich gerne mit mir treffen und Probe schmeissen

Gruss und OMG HSV!( Das totale Versagen!)
Herr P


----------



## Herr P (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ze ist der Geislte!


----------



## Pike-Piekser (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hab mir bei Karl einen CTS bestellt. Er nimmt ihn zum Huchenfischen, von daher war ich erstmal etwas skeptisch, da ich ihn zum Fischen mit Gummies von 7-10" nehmen wollte. Er sollte natürlich stramm und schnell sein. Vor wenigen Tagen kam der Blank und ich muss sagen er übertrifft all meine Erwartungen. Das Ding hat soviel Power und ist so schnell, da kann selbst eine von mir längere Zeit gefischte VHF 90 nicht mitkommen.
Nach der 3.75° Methode hat er ein optimales Wg von 152,42g.
Durch die spätere Beringung dürfte es noch ein wenig runter gehen.
Der Blank ist mit 4lb angegeben. Genaue Bezeichnung CTS Cat Fish 9'0" 4lb CC901-2.
Ein Hammerteil!


----------



## jd. (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

da sich hier aktuell die CTS Fans tummeln, nochmals meine Frage.

Wie ist die VHF 2,70m WG bis 75gr. im Vergleich zur EST, bzw. was ist das optimale Köderspektrum der EST.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



jd. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da sich hier aktuell die CTS Fans tummeln,
> 
> Nöö, das täuscht!#d|supergri


----------



## Herr P (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

nach meinem Empfinden ist der 11cm Kopyto mit 20er Hootball Head top.

Fische aber auch Koeder wie den Effzett damit

Gruss 
Herr P


----------



## jd. (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> nach meinem Empfinden ist der 11cm Kopyto mit 20er Hootball Head top.
> 
> Fische aber auch Koeder wie den Effzett damit
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Herr P

auch in der Strömung vom Rhein? Wie wirft sich die Rute...

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## Slotti (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



jd. schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> da sich hier aktuell die CTS Fans tummeln, nochmals meine Frage.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte hier : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2340712&postcount=53

versucht etwas darüber zu schreiben. Ich würde aus dem Bauch heraus die 90er EST, 75er VHF und die Spin System II auf einem Level sehen was das gut führbare Wurfgewicht für Gufis angeht.

Die 75er EST ist "leichter" als die 75er VHF, für mich hört der Idealbereich beim 4 Zoll Kopyto Classic (viel Druck) und 14 gr. in leichter Strömung auf , andere fischen da aber größere Köpfe mit und kommen auch bestens klar, von daher nur mein presönliches empfinden. 

Bei der VHF ist der Aktionsbereich der Spitze beim jiggen kürzer , die EST geht da halt schon mehr krumm.


@ Ranger, für meine Begriffe die 90er EST, wobei ich dazu sagen muß das ich die Rute noch nicht gefischt habe, da kann man sich auch gerne mal vertun, wie ich zb mit der SSII. 

Wenn du genannte Köder mit der SSII problemlos fischen kannst sollte das mit der 90er EST auch gehen.

Die 120er ist schon ein ziemlich kräftiger Stecken.


----------



## Herr P (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@jd

Sorry - ich kenne die Strömung am Rhein nicht.


----------



## Herr P (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

In meinen Augen wirft sie sich super bei ner 7er 25-8 Beringung


----------



## Slotti (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> In meinen Augen wirft sie sich super bei ner 7er 25-8 Beringung




hat mir dem werfen auch weniger zu tun, da kann auch die 75er EST was vertragen, ich meinte eher das verhalten der Rute beim jiggen, wenn jemand hauptsächlich oder ausschließlich faulenzt tuts die 75er EST auch problemios bei höheren Gewichten.


----------



## Herr P (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@slotti

Ich meinte jd mit dem Wurffeeiling


----------



## Pikepauly (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Äah!
Hier gab es ein kleines Missverständnis.
Ich habe das mit der 75 und 90 Gramm EST büschen durcheinandergebracht.
Die haben ja mal die WG-Klassen geändert, die jetzige 75 er war mal eine 90 er.
Die 75 Gramm kenne ich und die 120 Gramm auch. 
Die "Neue" 90 er aber nicht.


----------



## Ranger (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung! Vielleicht schaffe es ja in naher Zeit mich mit dem "Weserwaller" zu treffen, der hat eine 90er und eine 120er...


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Werbung?? Spam??|kopfkrat


----------



## weserwaller (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Ranger schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung! Vielleicht schaffe es ja in naher Zeit mich mit dem "Weserwaller" zu treffen, der hat eine 90er und eine 120er...




Hast ja meine Nummer...
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Schleien-Stefan ist imo mit einer SSII am Bodden der wird den ein oder anderen Großköder damit abgefeuert haben und nächste Woche bestimmt was dazu schreiben.



Die SS2 liegt im realen WG nach meinem Empfinden knapp über der VHF75, aber nicht sehr weit.Die Rückmeldung ist für meinen Geschmack schlechter, im Drill mit einem 80er Hecht war kurzer Prozess angesagt.

Vorteil der SS2 ist die sehr leichte Spitze, die Rute ist sehr schön ausbalanciert und lässt sich sehr entspannt fischen. Da die Rute vom WG her recht nah an meiner VHF liegt wird die SS2 bei mir wohl nicht oft zum Einsatz kommen, wenn ich wirklich schwerere Köder werfen will kommen dann doch andere Ruten zum Einsatz (Tusk120),

Mal sehen wa dann aus der SS2 wird... |kopfkrat


----------



## drehteufel (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe die 90er CTS in 9' am WE fischen können und finde sie etwas straffer als die SSII, die ich ebenfalls getestet habe. Die Wurfweite ist mit der 90er beeindruckend, selbst mit 4"-Kopyto am 10g-Kopf gehts extrem weit. Allerdings war mir die getestete Rute gefühlsmäßig zu schwer, da nicht richtig ausbalanciert (Rutengewicht 227g, Untergriff ca.33cm incl. Endkappe). Einen ganzen Tag wollte ich mit der nicht fischen. Die SSII lag bei knapp 250g Gewicht (unterer Griff 30cm inkl. Endkappe) wesentlich ausgewogener in der Hand.
Von der Charakteristik her gefällt mir der CTS-Blank besser, da die Spitze beim Anjiggen besser "stehenbleibt", was für mich als Nicht-Faulenzer nicht ganz unwichtig ist.
Trotz Bedenken hinsichtlich der zu erwartenden Wurfweite werde ich mir wohl wohl die vielgelobten 8'-EST-Blanks anschauen. Leichtigkeit und Handlichkeit in dieser Längenklasse reizen mich schon sehr und bisher höre ich nur sehr Gutes über die Fischbarkeit...|rolleyes


----------



## Tisie (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Trotz Bedenken hinsichtlich der zu erwartenden Wurfweite werde ich mir wohl wohl die vielgelobten 8'-EST-Blanks anschauen.


da mach Dir mal keine Sorgen bez. der Wurfweite. 2,40m ist 'ne tolle Allround-Länge und universell im Boot und vom Ufer einsetzbar. Der Wurfweitenunterschied zur 2,70er ist rein subjektiv in den meisten Situationen am Wasser zu vernachlässigen, wenn es nicht auf die letzten Meter ankommt. Mit dem Boot ist das eh kein Thema ... da fische ich inzwischen sogar ganz gerne noch kürzere Ruten, gerade zum Twitchen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## weserwaller (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Eine subjektive Sache haber ich och zur SS2 anzumerken... bei dem dünnen, leichtgewichtigen Spitzenteil, das bei Stefans SS" gerade mal 30g wiegt, bekomme ich leichte Bauchschmerzen, was die Stabilität und Rubustheit anbelangt...
> 
> Unterm Strich die SS2 wäre nix für mich



Kann dieses ungute Bauchgefühl nachempfinden war auch so meine Empfindung.

Vor noch nicht so langer Zeit haben meine Kunden immer die Waren immer in die Hand genommen und sagten :''wiegt was, taugt was'' heute ist der Wertewandel ein anderer da heisst es nur noch: ''nö ist das schwer''

Das ist die Kehrseite der moderniesierung von Werkstoffen.


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Allerdings ist der 90iger EST Blank in 8 Fuß ein richtiges Brett, hat mich beim Befingern sehr beeindruckt wie hart so ein dünnes Teil sein kann. Da wäre ich mal sehr gespannt, was der so WG-mäßig verträgt.


----------



## Ranger (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was die Rückmeldung betrifft, so gibt es tatsächlich bessere Ruten als die SS2 das hatte ich in einem meiner letzten Posting schon angedeutet. Allein der Unterschied zwischen SS2 + SS3 ist gewaltig was das Feingefühl angeht... Genau dieses Feingefühl habe ich gestern beim Fischen über dem Kraut vermisst, daher der Ruf nach was neuem 

Das Posting von Drehteufel steigert meine Erwartungen, wenn die 90er ESt tatsächlich einen Tick straffer ist als die SS2 dann liege ich mit Ihr richtig (Komme nachher auf dich zurück Weserwaller...)

Was die Stabilität und Robustheit angeht, habe ich mit der SS2 bisher keine Probleme gehabt, mit der SS3 schon...


----------



## drehteufel (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Allerdings ist der 90iger EST Blank in 8 Fuß ein richtiges Brett, hat mich beim Befingern sehr beeindruckt wie hart so ein dünnes Teil sein kann. Da wäre ich mal sehr gespannt, was der so WG-mäßig verträgt.


 
Sogar der wurde mir schon für meine 4"-Kopytos mit 10g- oder 14g-Kopf empfohlen.|bigeyes


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vermutlich aber nicht von jemandem der den Blank schon mal real gesehen hat, oder?


----------



## drehteufel (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> da mach Dir mal keine Sorgen bez. der Wurfweite. 2,40m ist 'ne tolle Allround-Länge und universell im Boot und vom Ufer einsetzbar. Der Wurfweitenunterschied zur 2,70er ist rein subjektiv in den meisten Situationen am Wasser zu vernachlässigen, wenn es nicht auf die letzten Meter ankommt. Mit dem Boot ist das eh kein Thema ... da fische ich inzwischen sogar ganz gerne noch kürzere Ruten, gerade zum Twitchen.
> ...


 
Hallo Matthias,
fürs Boot wären mir die 2,40m noch zu lang, da würde ich eher auf 2,10m zum Jiggen gehen. Die 8' soll eine reine "Uferrute" sein.
Allerdings kommt es eben genau auf die letzten Meter bei der Wurfweite an...zumindest an meinem Hausgewässer. 
Ich muss so eine 2,40er auf jeden Fall vorher probefischen um zu sehen, was mich erwartet.
Am besten die 75er und die 90er...


----------



## drehteufel (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Vermutlich aber nicht von jemandem der den Blank schon mal real gesehen hat, oder?


 
Doch, der fischt sogar damit, weil der 75er ihm etwas zu weich dafür sei...|wavey:


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Naja, ohne damit je gefischt zu haben kann da alles drin stecken, ich hätte den aber rein von dem Gefühl beim kurzen Biegen mehr so der 15cm Gufi / 28g Kopf-Fraktion zugeordnet...
Kann aber auch alles sehr täuschen, die 9ft EST oder die SSII hab ich mir auch völlig anders vorgestellt...


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> *hat mich beim Befingern sehr beeindruckt wie hart so ein dünnes Teil sein kann*.




|muahah:|schild-g|muahah:


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ach komm, Dirk - das lohnt sich doch garnicht, das hat nichtmal ansatzweise Potential zum FdM...

Und WEHE du meldest Das!!!


----------



## Slotti (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

also meine Stimme ist dir sicher |muahah:


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sowas nennt sich nun Kamerad... #d Das merk ich mir!


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ach komm, Dirk - das lohnt sich doch garnicht, das hat nichtmal ansatzweise Potential zum FdM...
> 
> 
> Also ich find schon!
> ...


----------



## Ullov Löns (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> also meine Stimme ist dir sicher |muahah:





WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Sowas nennt sich nun Kamerad... #d Das merk ich mir!



Ich will auch Kamerad sein!!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich stimme auch dafür!


----------



## DRU (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich auch :m


----------



## Honeyball (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So so...#d#d#d


WickedWalleye schrieb:


> hat mich beim Befingern sehr beeindruckt wie hart so ein dünnes Teil sein kann

















WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ach komm, Dirk - das lohnt sich doch garnicht, das hat nichtmal ansatzweise Potential zum FdM...
> *was abzuwarten bleibt...*
> Und WEHE du meldest Das!!!
> *...würde der liebe Dirk doch niiiiiiiemals nicht machen....:m*


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dafür !!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wer Interesse an einer SS2 hat kann sich melden, die Rute ist zu deckungsgleich mit schon vorhandenen Ruten aus meinem Bestand... Schade drum, aber besser ich verkaufe sie und einer von euch hat Spaß damit als das sie hier im Keller vergammelt...

Wurde nur einmal probegefischt, Aufbau mit Kork (Qualität CMW "Super"), Fuji-Sic-Ringen (Einbein) und Rollenhalter Fuji (DPS Deluxe Gunsmoke 18mm), mit Hakenöse und recht schlicht gehalten, mit blauen Zierwicklungen.

Bei Interesse stelle ich gerne Bilder ein, der Aufbau von M. Kiefer (Slotti) ist wirklich sehr schön und extrem sauber. Wer die Bilder hier aus dem Thread kennt weiss ja über welche Aufbauqualität wir hier reden...


----------



## Tisie (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



drehteufel schrieb:


> fürs Boot wären mir die 2,40m noch zu lang, da würde ich eher auf 2,10m zum Jiggen gehen.


beim Jiggen vom Boot kann ich mich mit 2,10m noch nicht so richtig anfreunden (außer ganz leicht auf Barsch oder mit Finesse-Rigs). Ich habe das Gefühl, daß die "Durchschlagskraft" des Anhiebs bei einer längeren Rute größer ist. Gerade beim Zander- & Hechtangeln ist es mir sehr wichtig, beim kleinsten Zupfer sehr schnell hohen Druck aufzubauen und das u.U. auch mit einem leichten Schnurbogen bei starkem Seitenwind.



drehteufel schrieb:


> Die 8' soll eine reine "Uferrute" sein.
> Allerdings kommt es eben genau auf die letzten Meter bei der Wurfweite an...zumindest an meinem Hausgewässer.


Unter dem Aspekt würde ich auf jeden Fall 'ne 2,70er nehmen. Wenn es wirklich auf maximale Wurfweite ankommt und genug Platz am Ufer ist, greife ich dann teilweise sogar zu meinem 3,15m "Küsten-Katapult"  ... wobei ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, daß die Wurfweite ab einem bestimmten Punkt nicht mehr durch die Rute gesteigert werden kann, sondern durch Optimierungen bei Rolle, Schnur und vor allem beim Köder. No-Action-Shads oder Zander-Wedgis fliegen z.B. deutlich besser als Schaufelschwanz-Gummis 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> beim Jiggen vom Boot kann ich mich mit 2,10m noch nicht so richtig anfreunden (außer ganz leicht auf Barsch oder mit Finesse-Rigs). Ich habe das Gefühl, daß die "Durchschlagskraft" des Anhiebs bei einer längeren Rute größer ist. Gerade beim Zander- & Hechtangeln ist es mir sehr wichtig, beim kleinsten Zupfer sehr schnell hohen Druck aufzubauen und das u.U. auch mit einem leichten Schnurbogen bei starkem Seitenwind.
> 
> Gruß, Matthias


 

dann machst du was falsch  mit dem boot kann man an den spot sehr nahe ranfahren  sogar so nahe um direkt unter dem Boot zu fischen, das nennt man dann vertikalen....;-)


----------



## Herr P (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Es gibt immer was Besseres.

Irgendwer sagte mal : 
Zuviel gibt es nicht und viel ist immer das was man nicht hat.

Perfekt ist doch immer was gefällt - oder nicht?


----------



## Herr P (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke es  ist einer der grossen Reize unsseres Hobbys - ausser Drillen-dass wir uns ab und zu mal selber mit was  "Schönen" belohnen oder leidenschaftlich perfekte Ruten bauen.

Wenn ich da an meine Zeit als Karpfenangler denke .....

Dagegen sind wir Spinnfischer doch noch harmlos.


----------



## drehteufel (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Unter dem Aspekt würde ich auf jeden Fall 'ne 2,70er nehmen. Wenn es wirklich auf maximale Wurfweite ankommt und genug Platz am Ufer ist, greife ich dann teilweise sogar zu meinem 3,15m "Küsten-Katapult"  ...



Um Gottes Willen keine 3m-Rute. #d Ist mir viel zu unhandlich zum aktiven Jiggen. Und meine Wurfweite erreiche ich mit der 2,70er ja relativ locker...das sollte man doch auch mit der 2,40er hinbekommen, zumindest fast...|rolleyes


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> 6 Monate keine Kippen = 2 schicke neue EST :m



Hättest dir mal lieber _eine_ SSIII gekauft! |supergri|supergri|supergri *undwech*


----------



## Herr P (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

7 Jahre Marlboro- Stop = gebrauchter Golf


----------



## jd. (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wie sieht es mit dem feeling (schreibt man das so) bzw. Übertragung von Gewässerstruktur und vor allem Bisserkennung zwischen EST und VHF aus.

Jörg


----------



## Toni_1962 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> 7 Jahre Marlboro- Stop = gebrauchter Golf


 
meiner wurde heute in die Werkstatt gechleppt: Getriebeschaden = 1960 € ..

brauchst einen? |rolleyes


----------



## WickedWalleye (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> meiner wurde heute in die Werkstatt gechleppt: Getriebeschaden = 1960 € ..
> 
> brauchst einen? |rolleyes



Was lernt man daraus? Gleich weiterrauchen! :q


----------



## Slotti (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@jd

das ist immer so eine Sache, es ist auch nicht jeder Blank gleich von daher gibts da auch innerhalb VHF oder EST Nuancen Unterschiede.

Ich finde das Ködergefühl gibt sich bei den 2 Ruten nicht viel, manche meinen die VHF sei einen Tick "besser" Ich habe die VHF zu wenig bzw nicht unbedingt vergleichbar (10 Fuß) gefischt um das werten zu wollen.


Zu der Wurfweite mit den 8 Fuß EST, ich werfe mit 12 cm Gummi und 10-14 gr. Köppes genausoweit wie mit der 9er.


----------



## Shez (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Huhu,
Nachdem ich in den letzten Wochen wieder mal diverse Stangenruten in der Hand hatte,habe ich mich entschlossen eine Rute aufbauen zu lassen. 

Diesmal würde ich das Wunschstökchen jedoch vorher gern einmal in der Hand gehalten haben bzw. geworfen haben.

Wunschliste: CMW Spinn3 
                  ESt 30-75 g   alles 2,7 bzw 2,75
                  VHF 30-75 g
Ich wohne bei Hamburg. Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir der ein oder andere die Möglichkeit gibt eine der Ruten kurtz fischen zu dürfen. Besuch am Wasser inkl. Kaffeeu.Kuchen ist dann service
Gruß Shez


----------



## Tisie (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



zanderfetischist schrieb:


> dann machst du was falsch  mit dem boot kann man an den spot sehr nahe ranfahren  sogar so nahe um direkt unter dem Boot zu fischen, das nennt man dann vertikalen....;-)


Schlaumeier! |rolleyes



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ich bin nun eben ein absoluter Fan meiner 8 Füsser EST


Welche hast Du denn?



drehteufel schrieb:


> Um Gottes Willen keine 3m-Rute. #d Ist mir viel zu unhandlich zum aktiven Jiggen. Und meine Wurfweite erreiche ich mit der 2,70er ja relativ locker...das sollte man doch auch mit der 2,40er hinbekommen, zumindest fast...|rolleyes


Die 3,15er Rute war nur ein Extrembeispiel für extreme Bedingungen, i.d.R. nutze ich zum GuFi-Angeln vom Ufer auf Zander & Hecht die 2,70er und teilweise die 2,40er, wenn es die Bedingungen zulassen bzw. erfordern. Ich frage mich allerdings, welche Vorteile Du Dir von einer 2,40er Rute versprichst, wenn Du vom Ufer aus in großen Entfernungen fischen willst |kopfkrat

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> 5-30gr und 30-75gr WfG.


Und welche realen Ködergrößen/-gewichte fischst Du damit?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## smith1337 (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Shez schrieb:


> ...
> ESt 30-75 g   alles 2,7 bzw 2,75
> ...
> Ich wohne bei Hamburg. Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir der ein oder andere die Möglichkeit gibt eine der Ruten kurtz fischen zu dürfen. Besuch am Wasser inkl. Kaffeeu.Kuchen ist dann service
> Gruß Shez



moin,

also die est 75gr könntest dir mal ansehen...weiß aber nicht wie weit du bereit bist zu fahren... denke mal du willst deine wunschrute in der elbe einsetzen!? evtl kann man sich ja auf halber strecke treffen...in Horst oder so (wobei ich gar nich weiß ob ich da mit LAV-M/V-Karte fischen darf |kopfkrat )


----------



## drehteufel (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich frage mich allerdings, welche Vorteile Du Dir von einer 2,40er Rute versprichst, wenn Du vom Ufer aus in großen Entfernungen fischen willst |kopfkrat



Mehr Handlichkeit zum Beispiel, 2,70m empfinde ich zum Jiggen nicht als optimal, zum Werfen schon eher. Ist also mehr ein Kompromiss. 
Das Jiggen mit meiner ollen 2,40er Skelli war immer ein Genuss, so rein vom Handling her.
Ich weiß allerdings auch nicht so recht, warum sich alles auf 2,70m eingeschossen hat, 30cm weniger sollten doch den Kohl auch nicht fett machen, bringen aber sicher mehr Spaß.


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Shez schrieb:


> Ich wohne bei Hamburg. Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir der ein oder andere die Möglichkeit gibt eine der Ruten kurtz fischen zu dürfen. Besuch am Wasser inkl. Kaffeeu.Kuchen ist dann service



Kein Problem. Ich werde wohl Donnerstag nachmittag im Hafen fischen, dann kannste die EST mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Fletscher (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Mehr Handlichkeit zum Beispiel, 2,70m empfinde ich zum Jiggen nicht als optimal, zum Werfen schon eher. Ist also mehr ein Kompromiss.
> Das Jiggen mit meiner ollen 2,40er Skelli war immer ein Genuss, so rein vom Handling her.
> Ich weiß allerdings auch nicht so recht, warum sich alles auf 2,70m eingeschossen hat, 30cm weniger sollten doch den Kohl auch nicht fett machen, bringen aber sicher mehr Spaß.



Finde ich auch, dass Handling ist für mich mit 2.40 einfach unangestrengter. 

Du hast doch nun schon sehr viele Blanks zwischen den Fingern gehabt. Ich geh nämlich bald mal wieder zu Weckesser um mir nen Blank zu holen. Die SS2 hab ich gestern gefischt, ist mir für meinen See aber einfach zu schwer und die Rückmeldung des Köders empfand ich mit meiner (auf 2.4m gekürzten) CTS LRS 5-60g auch besser. 

Da ich nun ein dünnes Stöckchen suche, läuft es wohl zwischen der ETS 15-60g und 20-75g hinaus. 
Merkt man da denn noch einen Unterschied? Ich fische meistens 8-12cm Kopytos mit 7-14g Köpfen.
Hat jemand Erfahrung damit.

Gruß
Fletscher


----------



## drehteufel (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Fletscher schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, dass Handling ist für mich mit 2.40 einfach unangestrengter.
> 
> Du hast doch nun schon sehr viele Blanks zwischen den Fingern gehabt. Ich geh nämlich bald mal wieder zu Weckesser um mir nen Blank zu holen. Die SS2 hab ich gestern gefischt, ist mir für meinen See aber einfach zu schwer und die Rückmeldung des Köders empfand ich mit meiner (auf 2.4m gekürzten) CTS LRS 5-60g auch besser.
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon, dass man einen Unterschied merkt. Ich empfand die 75er letzten Sommer als minimal härter als meine 60er, ein Kollege hat mich mal damit fischen lassen. Allerdings zu kurz, um wirklich was Definitives sagen zu können. Bei mir ist es eh immer so, dass wenn ich eine Rute intensiv gefischt habe, ich immer sage: "Hättest Du doch eine Klasse höher gegriffen..."
Für 14g und 12cm-Kopyto ist die 60er m.M. nach nichts mehr, die hat schon mit 4" und 10g gut zu tun. 8cm und bis 10g gehen aber gut, deswegen soll die mir zukünftig als Sommerrute dienen und ich will nach oben aufstocken.
Die SSII würde ich schon für 4" und 10 oder 14g hernehmen, wenn sie mich voll überzeugt hätte. Fand sie zumindest nicht zu schwer.
Und nun lieben plötzlich alle die 2,40er EST.|rolleyes


----------



## Slotti (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Mehr Handlichkeit zum Beispiel, 2,70m empfinde ich zum Jiggen nicht als optimal, zum Werfen schon eher. Ist also mehr ein Kompromiss.
> Das Jiggen mit meiner ollen 2,40er Skelli war immer ein Genuss, so rein vom Handling her.
> Ich weiß allerdings auch nicht so recht, warum sich alles auf 2,70m eingeschossen hat, 30cm weniger sollten doch den Kohl auch nicht fett machen, bringen aber sicher mehr Spaß.




sehe ich auch so, ich bin echt verwundert wie weit die kurze EST 75 wirft, ich kann da mit meinen Ködergewichten keinen Unterschied feststellen.


----------



## DRU (27. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Für 14g und 12cm-Kopyto ist die 60er m.M. nach nichts mehr,



Ich find an nem 4" Kopyto River funzt das noch bombig


----------



## drehteufel (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



DRU schrieb:


> Ich find an nem 4" Kopyto River funzt das noch bombig


Hmm, ich denke mittlerweile, dass es dafür besser geeignetes Gerät gibt...


----------



## DRU (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Geschmackssache eben, bei nem  Classic wirds grenzwertig, aber wie gesagt


----------



## Shez (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen.

ich habe heute die ESt 30-75 und die VHF 30-75 fischen dürfen.

Ich bin verliebt |bigeyes:l....zunidest sowas ähnliches.

Also der Unterschied zu der 60er die ich besitze ist nicht groß, aber groß genug. Ich bin begeistert.

Suche genau das !

Vielen lieben Dank nochmal an Boardie Herrn P, dessen Ruten ich fischen durfte. Die optik beider Ruten war der Hammer und ich konnte mich nun von der super Arbeit von Herrn Hellbrück überzeugen.

Dank auch  an diesen thread und deren "experten".


Gruß Shez


----------



## jd. (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Shez schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> ich habe heute die ESt 30-75 und die VHF 30-75 fischen dürfen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shez (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die est hat mich begeistert! Die VHF im direkten vergleich ... spielt wohl in mind. einer höheren Liga wg technisch. Ködergefühl, handling fand ich bei der est angenehmer.

Gruß Shez


----------



## Noob-Flyer (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Fischt mittlerweile einer die 8ft 90er EST?
Ich denke wenn ich 20gr Köpfe an 4er Kopytos einsetzen möchte, wäre das vermutlich die richtige Wahl oder?
Läd sich bei solchen Ködergewichten der Blank schon ausreichend beim werfen auf? Hätte nämlich interesse diesen als Multiversion aufbauen zu lassen.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Slotti (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Marco,

ich fische eine 75er in 8 Fuß die 90er leider nicht, kenne aber den Blank.

Falls die 20gr. Köpfe deine obere Grenze sind würde ich die 75er nehmen , die packt die noch gut , wenn es die untere Grenze ist die 90er.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Info.
Ich würde mal sagen 20gr sind eher die Mitte. Das Spektrum wird so von 15 - 28gr gehen. Ich möchte die Rute gerne in Norwegen einsetzen und brauche auch ein bisschen mehr Rückgrad, daher wird die 90er wohl die passendere Wahl sein.


----------



## marlin2304 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,
ich bräuchte mal eure Beratung.
Suche ein Jigrute (wird aber auch allround eingesetzt) für meine Frau. Die Rute soll nicht zu lang und nicht zu schwer sein.
Gefischt werden hauptsächlich 16cm Gummis mit 15- 30 Gr. Köpfe.
Mein erster Gedanke war eine Harrison VT 8ft -75gr. oder eine Tactilus von CMW. Letztere konnte ich mal vor ein paar Jahren am Bodden Probe fischen. Sie war recht leicht, nicht zu lang und das Gufieren ging auch.
Fischt hier jemand die Tactilus und kann was dazu sagen?
Bin auch offen für andere Blanks CTS usw.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



marlin2304 schrieb:


> Fischt hier jemand die Tactilus und kann was dazu sagen?


Ja, sogar die neue. Was willst Du wissen, in der Ratio Leichtigkeit und Kraft wirklich ein sehr performanter Blank und erstaunlich wurfstark.


----------



## marlin2304 (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gibt es einen neuen Tactilus-Blank? 
Ich kenne nur den blauen und dessen Nachfolger.
Ist der Blank immer noch so leicht und glaube nur 2,5m lang?
Welche Köpfe kann man mit 6er Gummis noch vernünftig fischen?
Die ersten Serie der Blanks hatten ja die gleichen Probleme wie die VHF.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also das ist der Tactilus-II (seit 2008), der genauso leicht und ein Stück stärker (siehe CMW Seite) und sogar vorne rum etwas dünner ist. Standard wird der mit 2,55m geliefert.
Fischen kann man ausprobierterweise noch gut bis zu einem 147g Fertigshad ohne Probleme. 
Deine 16cm Gummis sollten gerade richtig gehen, nach oben fast kein Limit.
Ich habe eher nur nach unten das Problem, dass es ab ca. 25g gesamt erst vernünftig wirft, mehr Aufladung sogar erst ab 40g.
Der Blank hat 87g Gewicht und ist exakt genauso schwer wie ein 9ft VHF -30/45, läßt sich sogar noch etwas leichter und handlicher wegen anderer Verteilung führen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der Blank ist an der Spitze so von CMW auf 2,55m gestaltet worden, ST 5cm kürzer als HT, dort nichts von mir geändert. 
Ich habe nur unten am Ende des HT noch 3cm abgesägt und bin so auf 2,52cm gesamt gekommen - für eine gewollte kurze Rute.
Ich war selber sehr überrascht bei den ersten Einsätzen und Wurfproben. Ich wollte aber schon eine sehr kräftige Hechtrute haben, lieber noch eine gutes Stück mehr Dampf als die 10ft VHF -75, die ich sehr gerne als lange Hechtrute fische. 
Ein Besenstiel ist es trotzdem nicht, eher sowas wie eine in einem sehr weiten Bereich die Last einfach anstrengunglos mitmachende Rute.
Das Blankmaterial dieses Tactilus ist optisch und vom Feeling her sehr wie das der Spin-System-3, gebürsteter geriffelter Blank, nicht glatt wie das Vormodell, und im ST sichtlich dünner als das Vormodell, die Spitze vorn ist aber annährend gleich dick. Der Blank ist trotz seiner Dimensionierung noch erstaunlich feinfühlig in der Spitze und eben sehr leicht, schwer zu erklären wenn man die Rute nicht in der Hand hatte.
Anfassen und begeistert sein vom Blank war eine Sache von Sekunden - live gekauft. 
Die IIer Version ist laut Aussage C.W .leistungsgesteigert, aber immer noch in der Art der Tactilus eben.
Die innewohnende Spitzenaktion ist fein startend und sehr kräftig und dicht bei einer sehr schönen B-Kurve, die ich mag.
Ich kenne im Moment keinen anderen Blank, der dieses recht softe Tactilus Feelung mit derart viel Power und Belastbarkeit vereint.
Dank des Hausmessetages habe ich den Blank auch etwas günstiger bekommen - der Preis ist schon eine stolze Nummer.


----------



## Pikepauly (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Tactilus ist auf ihre Art irgendwie einzigartig.
Ich habe allerdings nur den Typ 2 (die Alte).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das mit der Nummer ist schon irgendwie merkwürdig.
Ob I, II, II+, III, irgendwie will der Christian die nicht im Vordergrund stehen haben. 
Es gibt auf jeden Fall noch einen bunten (blauen?) Blank als Vormodell vor Deinem, also mindestens 3 klar erkennbar unterschiedliche Blankversionen vom "Tactilus".

Du hast mich mit Deiner angesteckt, und der neuere Blank war für mich noch infektiöser. :k


----------



## marlin2304 (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Det,
danke für die Infos.
Hört sich sehr interessant an, würde sie gerne mal Probe fischen.
Habe vor Jahren die Blaue und deren Nachfolger mal fischen dürfen.
Der Besitzer der Ruten ist Guide am Bodden und auch Rutenbauer.
Er fischt mit der Tactilus, Mepps Spinner bis 20er Gummis und ist der Meinung, dass sie die universal einsetzbarste Rute ist.
Wen es interessiert, in der nächsten Fisch und Fang ist ein Bericht von ihm.


----------



## Pikepauly (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Marlin
Chrisaje??


----------



## Slotti (1. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke mal es handelt sich um Christian Knackfuß oder?


----------



## marlin2304 (1. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Genau der.
Übrigens, der Hellbrück fischt mit ihm am Bodden.


----------



## OnTheMove (2. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fische die (neue) Tactilus auch am Rhein im Hauptstom mit 28g Köpfen und 15cm Ködern, klappt wunderbar. Wie det schon gesagt hat Köder untter 25g würde ich aber nicht mit ihr fischen, dafür ist sie einfach nicht geeignet. Ich bin auf jeden Fall seht zu frieden mit meinem "Gummiknüppel". Vorallem wiegt die Rute nur 199g.

grüße Markus


----------



## Bobster (5. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

*MAD's Rutenbau*
2. Teil


Hallo,
Bezugnehmend auf mein Posting vom 5.10.2009

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2671127&postcount=3107
habe ich am 4.11.2009 meinen Traum :l
von MAD's Rutenbau (Nebenerwerbsrutenaufbauer :q !) in erstklassiger Ausführung und absolut zeitnah
erhalten.

Ich bin begeistert, begeistert vom Trockentest und 
kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ich nicht begeistert vom
Praxistest am WE sein werde.

Insofern alles bestens. 
#6


----------



## Bobster (5. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Info über die Rollengröße.

Ich dachte an eine 2500 Certate....dauert aber noch ..
und gehört hier ja nicht hier hin..

Wenn die Kombo komplett ist, melde ich mich noch einmal.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Bobster schrieb:


> *MAD's Rutenbau*
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2671127&postcount=3107
> habe ich am 4.11.2009 meinen Traum :l
> von MAD's Rutenbau (Nebenerwerbsrutenaufbauer :q !) in erstklassiger Ausführung und absolut zeitnah
> ...


Da freue ich mich aber wirklich, nicht nur über die deine neue Rute, sondern auch dass das Projekt so gut und zeitnah über die Bühne gegangen ist!

Das finde ich richtig klasse! #6


----------



## MegabassDestroyer (6. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Verkauft hier wer ne 75er VHF?

Grüße


----------



## marlin2304 (6. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Det,
wie schwer ist den deine aufgebaute Tactilus?


----------



## Herr P (7. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute!

Folgendes :

Wer meine Statements grob verfolgt -weiss , dass ich mal einen kurze Begegnung mit der SS2 hatte und ich Sie aufgrund optischen Missfallens ungefischt zurück schickte.
Hatte die Rute dann abgeschrieben-- Pech-- und mich auch nicht weiter mit ihr auseinander gesetzt. 

Nun hatte ich ....ja ich weiss,dass ich eigentlich schon genug Ruten habe.... mir das gute Stück von Slotti gekauft.( Die mit der Fireblood)

Sie hat mir auf den ersten Blick so gut gefallen und er wollte Sie ja nicht mehr haben.Und da war sie : die berühmte 2te Chance.

Er hat aus der "grauen" Maus aber auch eine Diva gezaubert.Ich kann es nur noch mal unterstreichen. Bei dieser Rute herscht eine so dermassen schöne optische Harmonie , dass man auch gerne mal nur so ne Stunde werfen geht.Der geteilte Kork ist auch mal was anderes. 
Der Mann hat wirklich Geschmack und auch mal Mut zur Lücke! Weiter so!

Habe jetzt 3 Versuche unternommen um das gute Stück zu entjungfern und mal meine Gummi- Sammlung zu baden.

Punkt 1 :
Heute war ich endlich mal wieder dran. Konnte einen schönen 85er Hecht landen, der mir allerdings beim Kiemengriff fast den Finger abgerissen hat.Danke noch mal.
Absolut schönes dominantes Drillen.Die Rute arbeitet im Drill super mit.Hat Spass gemacht

Punkt 2:

Ich habe mich von unten nach oben hochgeworfen und finde , dass die Rute für die 23er Fox Pro Shad mit 25-30 gr Koepfen perfekt ist .

Bei den kleineren Fischen fehlte mir ein wenig der direkte Kontakt ... das berühmte dong- Boden kontakt.

Da ich heute mal wieder zum Kiessee war , der bis 12m tief ist ,beschloss ich mir vorm angeln noch einen neuen 23er - weiss mit rotem Schwanz-und einen 30er Kopf zu kaufen . Ansonsten fische ich den Fisch in meinen 3-4 m tiefen Seen eher mit 15-20gr Bleikoepfen.

Ich muss sagen , dass ich auf einmal vom Feeling her viel besseren Kontakt hatte und dieSpitze auch viel besser arbeitetete. Ich hatte ein persönlich 100 Prozent besseres Absinkfeeling.Für diesen Koeder passt die Rute aber auch wirklich wie Arsch auf Eimer.

Überhaupt bin ich doch ein wenig überascht mit welcher Leichtigkeit diese doch einigermassen filigrane Rute diesen Koeder spielend heraus ballert.


Alles in allem würde ich persönlich behaupten , dass diese Rute vielleicht nicht wirklich den schönsten Blank hat und für 23er Gummis super ist.Sie meistert 23er Gummis (Fox Pro Shad- leichter als Kopyto)super und erzielt super Wurfweiten-führt diesen Koeder super und steht gut im Drill.

Sie liegt sehr ausgewogen in der Hand und füht sich sehr leicht an.

Alles in allem: Sie hatte die 2te Chance verdient.

Natürlich kann man auch leichtere Koeder fischen .Ich denke jedoch , dass sie ihre Stärken da nicht 100 Prozent entfalten kann - es geht ja um meine persönlichen Test- Eindrücke.

So!

Danke noch mal an Slotti! Super Teil - macht Spass.

Der Kommentar ist ausschliesslich nur mein persönlicher Eindruck und soll bitte nicht als Der Weisheit letzter Schluss gesehen werden.

Aber vielleicht konnte ich ja Irgendwem nen Eindruck vermitteln.


Gruss an alle + Petri Heil 

Herr P


----------



## Ranger (8. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kann ich so unterschreiben Herr P.


----------



## dido_43 (13. November 2009)

*Rutenbauer gesucht*

möchte mir für das Bellyboat eine Rute bauen lassen. Einsatzort Ostsee. Zielfische: Meerforelle mit Blinker und Wobbler, Dorsch vertikal mit GuFi und Twistern. Länge: ca. 2,28 m WG: reelle 30 Gramm. Könnt Ihr mir Tips geben, an wen ich mich wenden kann? Danke im voraus.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Von der Aufbauqualität sicher absolute Spitze:

 Jörg Hellbrück

Ich habe einige handgebaute Ruten von verschiedenen Rutenabuern, aber was die Detailverliebtheit und Aufbauqualität angeht liegen die Hellbrück-Ruten ganz vorne!


----------



## robdasilva (13. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,
hab gestern meine CTS EST 45-90 gr. bekommen aufgebaut von
Joerg Hellbrueck. Ich muss sagen eine absolute Traumrute, die Qualitaet des Aufbaues ist absolut top und bis ins kleinste Detail super.
Kann nur die Fa. Hellbrueck weiter empfehlen.
Bin schon gespannt wie sich die Rute am Wasser bewaehrt. Als Rolle hab ich eine Shimano Twinpower Japan Modell drauf.

Gruesse aus dem Allgaeu.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (13. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



robdasilva schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab gestern meine CTS EST 45-90 gr. bekommen aufgebaut von
> Joerg Hellbrueck. Ich muss sagen eine absolute Traumrute, die Qualitaet des Aufbaues ist absolut top und bis ins kleinste Detail super.
> Kann nur die Fa. Hellbrueck weiter empfehlen.
> ...




Welches Modell hast du von Twinpower drauf...wollte mir die gleiche Rute aufbauen lassen.....zu Rute wollte ich die Twin Power 2500 nehmen jetzt weiß aber nicht ob die Rute gut ausbalanciert ist?


----------



## taxel (13. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Für eine 90-Gramm-Rute halte ich eine 2500 Rolle für zu klein. Eine 4000er ist um einiges stabiler. Das passt einfach besser.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## robdasilva (13. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fische eine 4000er Groesse mit 20 gr. Zusatzgwwicht in der Endkappe, genau ausbalanciert am Beginn des Vorderkorks.

Gruss


----------



## Herr P (19. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Petri an alle!

Was denn los Leute? schon alles im Keller/Dachboden verstaut?
Oder nur noch am Wasser?

Gruss an alle Herr P


----------



## smith1337 (19. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Petri an alle!
> 
> Was denn los Leute? ...
> Oder nur noch am Wasser?...




genau so sieht´s aus :g morgen fix an die küste nach der arbeit und schaun was dorsch und evtl mefo machen (dafür schon neue rute in planung)...Samstag mit est -75gr an den sund zum hecht und vielleicht zander...sonntag dann der freundin  sagen dass ich sie lieb habe und ab jetzt nich mehr so viel angeln werde |krach:


----------



## Chrizzi (27. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

vielleicht kann mir jemand bei einer Entscheidung helfen. 

Ich möchte mir eine weitere Jig-Rute aufbauen, zur Auswahl stehen 2 Blanks von Batson:

ISB843  7’0”  10-17 lb. 5/16-3/4 oz. Fast MH  
ISB844  7’0”  10-20 lb.. 3/8-1 oz. .    Fast H 

Nun weiß ich nicht welcher für mein Vorhaben besser geeignet ist.

Ich habe aus der Serie bereit einen ML Blank verbaut: siehe hier

Mit der ML Rute jigge ich alles was auf einen max. 3/0er Standard VMC Jigkopf passt. Gewichte sind bis 8 g, max 10 g - wobei 10 schon grenzwertig sind.


Für die MH oder H Rute dachte ich an Hakengrößen von 4/0 - 6/0, also Gummis in der Größe von 12 - 15 cm. Das Gewicht der Köpfe/Bullets wird hier auch oft bei 7 - 10 g liegen, max. 14. Auch sollte die Rute in der Lage sein, einen 4/0 - 6/0 er OffSet Haken in den Fisch zu bringen. 

Nun ist die Frage, welcher Blank dafür besser geeignet ist. Wenn der MH Blank das schafft, würde ich den nehmen, da ich beim Jiggen nur Barsch und Zander fange, Hechte sind hier eine seltene Ausnahme. Da ich mit der ML schon 50 - 60 er Zander mehr oder weniger einkurbeln konnte, sollte die Rute nicht zu extrem ausfallen. 

Gefischt wird in einem See auf Tiefen von 5 - 10 m, da reichen auch 7 g Köpfe oft um Grundkontakt zu halten.


Ich würde ja gerne beide Blanks (oder noch besser fertige Ruten) mal in die Hand nehmen, leider weiß ich nicht, wo ich die hier im Raum Schleswig/Kiel finden sollte... Bestellen wollte ich den Blank dann bei CMW.


Gruß und Danke
Chrizzi


----------



## Slotti (27. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Chrizzi,

kann dir da nicht wirklich helfen , ist nicht meine Welt  aber..

ich würde einfach bei CMW anrufen und mit ihm reden ob er dir die beiden Blanks nicht zur Ansicht schicken kann, dann kannst du dir zumindest vom Blank selbst ein Bild machen. 

Den passenden Blank behälst du und den anderen schickst du zurück.

|wavey:


----------



## Chrizzi (27. November 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Trotzdem Danke für den Tip. 
Ich tendiere aber immer mehr zu den MH Blank. Der H könnte (als Ami-Stecken) echt ne Nummer zu extrem werden.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Am Wochenende konnte Boardi Dru ein schönes Bild der 30er VHF unter Last machen. Ich möchte es euch nicht vorenthalten, weil es zum Thema "Steifer Stock mit Spitzenaktion" ein bisschen Klarheit bringen kann: Die Rute ist zwar sehr taktil und bringt eine extrem gute Köderrückmeldung, ist dabei aber alles andere als hart und hat eine klar semiparabole Aktion. Jeder der sie wirklich mal in der Hand hatte wird da wohl zustimmen... Aber Rückgrad wenn man eben doch mal einen ordentlichen Fisch drillen muss hat sie halt auch!







Fisch dazu war ein Wels von knapp über einem Meter in der Weserströumng bei Bremen, also schon viel Strömungsdruck...

Vergesst die blöde Mütze, es war windig wie die Sau, da ist die Optik zweitrangig...


----------



## Leski (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Lol hätt scho dacht das Bild is in Sibirien entstanden..:q


----------



## Tisie (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schönes Foto und Petri zum Wels #6 ... der macht die Rute ja schön krumm |rolleyes

Es sieht fast so aus, als ob die sich im unteren Bereich des Handteils mehr biegt, als in der Mitte der Rute oder täuscht das |kopfkrat

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Keine Sorge, die Biegekurve ist sehr harmonisch...


----------



## DRU (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die 30er VHF gefällt mir wirklich extrem gut. Taktil, schnell und trotzdem nen super Aktionsansprechverhalten, tolle Biegekurve, die bis zum Ende des Handteils geht 

Schon eine sehr geile "leichte" Zanderrute, oder solle ich lieber Wallerstock sagen.


----------



## Bobster (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

...hier noch ein "Still Leben" meiner nun 
auch "kompletten ersten Gufi-Kombo"
VHF 5-30 von Robert
Daiwa Certate 2500
Stroft GTP Typ 2 (Danke Schleien-Stefan)
Ein Traum :l


----------



## ohneLizenz (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

wow ..stark die rute ! werde ich mir nie leisten können ...


----------



## flori66 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sagt ma, ich habn in dem ganzen Harrison, CTS und Batson Kuddelmuddel voll den Überblick verloren. Welche ist denn nun die perfekte Gufi-Rute für die Elbe? Kann ruhig ein schön straffer Blank sein, und für Gummis zwischen  10 und 15cm mit Köpfen von 14-21g ausgelegt sein. achja: 2,70m sollte sie sein. 
Danke schonmal im Vorraus ;+


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist recht subjektiv...

Die einzige Antwort die Dir meiner Meinung nach hilft ist: Ausprobieren!

Nimm Kontakt mit Leuten auf die Dich ihre Ruten mal fischen lassen und vergleiche die Ruten, was für Dich passt ist entscheident. Die Ruten haben alle ihre Vor- wie Nachteile, bewegen sich aber allgemein auf hohem Niveau.

Wenn Du hier im Thread schaust findest Du bestimmt jemaden in Deiner Nähe...


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



flori66 schrieb:


> Sagt ma, ich habn in dem ganzen Harrison, CTS und *Batson* Kuddelmuddel voll den Überblick verloren. Welche ist denn nun die perfekte Gufi-Rute für die Elbe? Kann ruhig ein schön straffer Blank sein, und für Gummis zwischen  10 und 15cm mit Köpfen von 14-21g ausgelegt sein. achja: *2,70m* sollte sie sein.
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus ;+



Dann fällt Batson schonmal weg. Ich glaub deren längsten sind 7' (2.13 m). Die haben zwar noch längere, aber das sind Salmon/Steelhead-Ruten, die würden wohl nicht passen. 


Ansonsten kann man Stefan nur zustimmen. Hier gibt es Leute die kommen mit der einen klar und mit der anderen nicht und umgekehrt... scheint eine sehr subjektive Sache zu sein.


----------



## Slotti (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

naja die EST ist zwar ein Salmon Steelhead aber die sind schon eher speziell, die Salmon Steelhead Blanks die ich so kenne haben in der Regel doch eine sensible Spitze die mir zum gufieren zu weich wäre.


----------



## Slotti (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Schönes Foto und Petri zum Wels #6 ... der macht die Rute ja schön krumm |rolleyes
> 
> Es sieht fast so aus, als ob die sich im unteren Bereich des Handteils mehr biegt, als in der Mitte der Rute oder täuscht das |kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß, Matthias




jetzt wo du es sagst sieht das tatsächlich ein wenig so aus als sei sie im Bereich der Steckung etwas starrer, was auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich wäre denn da werden die gleichen Teile eingearbeitet die zb auch an der 75er ihren Dienst tun. 

Die Aktion finde ich trotzdem schön.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



flori66 schrieb:


> Welche ist denn nun die perfekte Gufi-Rute für die Elbe?


Die perfekte Rute und auch die perfekte GuFi-Rute für einen Einsatzort gibt es *nicht*! :m
Dazu müßte es den perfekten Angler geben, aber auch der müßte zu der Rute passen und matchen.

Da sich nun mal die Rute an den Angler adaptiert sein sollte, und sich der Angler kaum in die Normpresse für eine Rutenbenutzung begeben will, gerade solch Anglermenschen sehr individuelle und oft kantige Naturen sind, ist der Weg nicht gut und gangbar. 
Das ist ganz gut vergleichbar mit Schuhe kaufen. Was ist der perfekte Turnschuh?

Wenngleich die Massenmarkenhersteller dem Angler gerne suggieren wollen, dass sie das Ei des Kolumbus gefunden hätten, und natürlich equisit und damit teuer! :g


----------



## maesox (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das wollte er sicher hören!!!!!!!!#t


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@maesox
Matze, was willst Du denn sagen, wenn die Frage im Ansatz schon falsch ist?

Was er tun kann, hat Stefan oben schon geschrieben, die probate Anleitung zum Handeln. 

Das Rutenbauen und/oder das Erlangen einer individuellen Rute ist ja nichtmal schwer, kostet auch nur relativ wenig Geld, gerade wenn man die Angebote der Angellabels mal dagegen hält.

Das grundlegende Problem liegt im "Wissen was man will und braucht". 
Das ist schwer, vor allem wenn jemand keine Vorstellungen davon hat. Und die Theorie dazu allerhöchstens in den Säuglingswindeln steckt.
Da kann auch der beste Rutenbauer nichts dran ändern, allenfalls als Coach jemanden zu seinem "Wissen was man will und braucht" hinleiten. Dass das ohne intensive Beschäftigung mit der Sache, einigem Aufwand an Trial und Error gar nicht gehen kann, das wissen wir alle. Und irgendwie haben sich alle, die länger dabei sind und diesen u.a. Threads bevölkern, da auch durchgearbeitet. Das hat ja keiner aus der Wundertüte ...


----------



## maesox (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dann bitte ich vielmals um Entschuldigung....|uhoh:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wieso das denn? Oder hattest Du den Post oben anders verstanden? 

Ich stelle mal so fest: Dieser Fall, dass jemand mit großen Ambitionen hier ins Forum kommt, und schreibt "Ich brauche die optimale/perfekte/allerbeste XY-Dings", in der Annahme, das könnte ihm jemand einfach so sagen, das ist ja inzwischen der Standardfall, 10000fach.
Soweit, dass die Humoreske hier schon ihre neuzeitlichen Klischees und Witze gefunden hat. 

Bei den Fragen zu Möglichkeiten, vefügbarer Technik usw. kann ihm jemand helfen.
Bei dem "Erkenne Dich selbst!", was für ein Angler jemand selber ist, was er eigentlich mag, da muss sich jemand erstmal selber beobachten, erkennen, und Schlüsse ziehen sowie Entscheidungen treffen. Das kann dem Suchenden dann keiner abnehmen. 
Das beste, was wir bisher haben und kennen, ist das Mitangeln gehen und mal ausprobieren, wenn eben nette Mitglieder anderen zeigen. Und sich als Coach betätigen.


----------



## Tisie (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Slotti schrieb:


> jetzt wo du es sagst sieht das tatsächlich ein wenig so aus als sei sie im Bereich der Steckung etwas starrer, was auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich wäre denn da werden die gleichen Teile eingearbeitet die zb auch an der 75er ihren Dienst tun.
> 
> Die Aktion finde ich trotzdem schön.


genau, ein "Flat Spot" im Bereich der Steckverbindung (der Fachbegriff war mir entfallen) ... ansonsten finde ich die Aktion auch sehr schön.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



flori66 schrieb:


> Sagt ma, ich habn in dem ganzen Harrison, CTS und Batson Kuddelmuddel voll den Überblick verloren. Welche ist denn nun die perfekte Gufi-Rute für die Elbe? Kann ruhig ein schön straffer Blank sein, und für Gummis zwischen  10 und 15cm mit Köpfen von 14-21g ausgelegt sein. achja: 2,70m sollte sie sein.
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus ;+




Moin Flori,

jetzt mal ohne Metaphysik oder so...

für das Spektrum was du nennst, ist die CTS EST 30-75g in 2,70 sehr geeignet. Wobei sie bei 15cm und 21g klar an ihrem Limit zum jiggen liegt. Faulenzen kann man dann aber immer noch wunderbar.


----------



## megger (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Kollegen,

wollt hier ein paar Bilder meiner gerade gebauten Spin System II zeigen. Sie soll meine SS3 -60g nach oben ergänzen.

Die Spitze habe ich um 5 cm gekürzt. Verbaut habe ich:

Fuji LVSG 5+1 25-10
Parallelkork 25 mm Surpreme Qualität
Windingcheck und Abschlusskappe Messing (selbstgedreht), Abschlusskappe mit Korklon, Gewicht ca. 55g
Fuji DPSD 18 gunsmoke
Gudebrod Stärke A in Braun und Bronzemetallic

Die Hintergrifflänge beträgt von Rollenhalterende bis Rutenende 30 cm, die Rute ist mit Rolle (Technium 4000FA) genau über der Spulenkante austariert.

Leider konnte ich den Stock noch nicht am Wasser testen, aber die ersten Trockenübungen haben mich schon sehr beeindruckt.

Bis die Tage

der Megger


----------



## biX (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schön aufgebaute Rute.
Ich bin ebenfalls SS2-Fan. Wirst den Kauf nicht bereuen.

Zu Weihnachten habe ich mir von CMW eine Meerforellenrute auf CTS-Basis geschenkt.
Klaus hat bei einer Trockenübung nur ein "Ach, Du *******" rausgebracht und hatte dabei so einen gewissen Gesichtsausdruck, was ich mal als "Für-Gut-Befunden" deute...


----------



## maesox (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wünsch dir viel Spaß mit deiner neuen Peitsche!! ...den wirst mit Sicherheit haben#6


VG
Matze


----------



## Herr P (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist ja schick geworden.#6
Habe meine heute den ganzen Tag gequält mit den 23er Gummis.

Sie macht einfach Spass. Braucht aber auch den 23er mit min 20gr Kopf in meinen Augen.Bei meinem einzigen Biss habe ich mal wieder geträumt....#d

Also Mütze auf und ran an das Wasser ....nur wer angelt fängt!

Gruss
Herr P


----------



## grumic81 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

hab etwas Weihnachtsgeld übrig und möchte mit ne neue Spinkombi zulegen. Momentan fische ich für meine Einsatzzwecke eine Shimano Speedmaster 2,7 H, diese ist mir persönlich etwas zu schwammig. Und die von mir zuerst favourisierte Ehmanns Aircut ist mit etwas zu brutal.

Also hab ich die CTS ETS in 2,7 mit 30/75 g Wurfgewicht ins Auge gefasst. Würde hab mir auch bereits einen Preis bei Jörg Hellbrück eingeholt. Die Rute soll zum Spinfischen auf Zander und Hecht eingesetzt werden. Hauptsächlich mit Gummis zwischen 8 und 11 cm mit Köpfen bis 17 Gramm. Aber auch zeitweise mit Effzett-Blinker und Wobbler. Gewässer wird hauptlächlich Isar und Rott sein. Ist die Rute vom Wurfgewicht her für meine Bedürfnisse geeignet oder würdet Ihr die stärkere Variante empfehlen?

Aufbau der Rute habe ich wie folgt geplant:
Blank CTS ETS 2,7 Wurfgewicht 30/75
Griff in Standard-Kork mit Edelstahl-Abschlußkappe
Rollenhalter ALPS
Ringe Fuji SIC LVSG (6 + 1)
Edelstahl-Windig Check und V-Ring

Gefischt werden soll die Rute mit eine Shimano TwinPower 3000 oder 4000, hier bin ich mir von der Balance her nicht ganz sicher.

Seht Ihr bei dem Aufbau irgendwelche Probleme (z. B. Gewicht Rollenhalter)? Oder könnt ihr mir noch Irgendwelche Tips zur Verbesserung geben?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der Blank passt!

Der Alps-Rollenhalter ist recht schwer, wenn man eine leichte Rute möchte würde ich den nicht nehmen. Von der Stabilität her sind die normalen Fujis voll ausreichend.

Ich mag Hakenösen, musst Du selber wissen ob Du eine möchtest, meine ist aber seitlich, weil sie mich dann weniger stört. Tolles Detail, auf das mich Jörg gebracht hat!

Welche Twinpower meinst Du? FC oder Ci4? Ist vom Gewicht her ja schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied... Ob das die Balance beeinflusst hängt davon ab wo Du greifst, wenn Du am Rollenfuß greifst macht es kaum einen Unterschied, wenn man vor der Rolle greift schon. Allerdings baut Jörg das schon passend auf, da bist Du in Guten Händen!


----------



## grumic81 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

danke für den Hinweis, ich greife am Rollenfuß und Rollos soll die TwinPower FC werden, bin da nur mit der Größe noch nicht sicher.

Das mit dem Rollenhalter ist ebenfalls so ne Sache, rein Optisch find ich den ALPS-Halter schon klasse. Soll natürlich aber ein Problem bei der Rutenbalance werden. Kann ich das evtl. Ausgleichen indem ich bei der Rolle auf die 3000-er Version greife?


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich gleih mal Zeit habe schreibe ich was dazu....


----------



## Ullov Löns (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Rute paßt gut in dein Köderspektrum. Wie die anderen würde ich dir auch vom Alpshalter abraten, wegen dem Kälteproblem. Die Rute sollte so ausbalanziert sein, dass es keine Rolle spielt, ob du da eine 4000er oder 3000er Rolle ranhängst. Ein Freund von mir fischt eine 3000er ich selber nutze eine 4000er TP allerdings als CI4. Vielleicht wäre auch eine Zaion was für dich, dann hast du Größe und wenig Gewicht.


----------



## grumic81 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten, mir war hier eine unabhängige Meinung nach ganz wichtig, is ja auch jede Menge Geld :c

Werde dann wohl beim Halter auf einen normalen Fuji DPS Rolldenhalter gehen, erfüllt ja seinen Zweck genauso. Und Rolle die 3000er wenns eh keine so große Rolle spielt.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn Du eh an der Rolle greifst ist das Gewicht für die Balance nicht wichtig. Der Rutenbauer macht das schon, da bist Du bei Jörg in guten Händen!


----------



## Ranger (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@grumic

schau Dir mal diesen Rollenhalter an:

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Fuji%20DPS-SD18-5836/

Diesen habe ich bei meiner CTS auch verbauen lassen und bin mehr als begeistert...!


----------



## Shez (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So , nun ist endlich die Kombo komplett.

cts est 30-70
Daiwa Infinity Q Zaion/Stroft GTP Typ 3

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle ganz herzlich bei Herrn Hellbrück bedanken der die Rute aufgebaut hat. Bin mit der Arbeit und auch dem Service sehr zufrieden. 

Habe zunächst im November die Rute bekommen wobei die Endkappe noch nicht montiert war. Ich wollte noch ein Bleistück in den Endkopf stecken um die Rute ,nach Rollenwahl, auszubalancieren. Am Ende benötigte ich nur 6 g um sie mit der Rolle in Einklang zu bringen.SAHNESTÜCK!

Konnte die ombo heute zum ersten mal antesten und ich bin begeistert.
Deckt genau den Köderbereich ab den ich wollte.

Ich möchte mich an dieser Stelle nochmals bei Herrn Hellbrück und auch bei Boardie HerrnP bedanken.


Gruß Shez


p.s Das Rütchen hat in den ersten 3 Tagen im November  schon reichlich gefangen. Damals habe ich sie noch mit einer Redarc 10400 bestückt.


----------



## Herr P (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo an alle!
@ Shez: Ich habe es damals gleich gesehen , dass Du die Kombi geil findest und es nicht lange dauern wird bis Du zuschlägst. Viel Spass + Petri für 2010!

@ alle Jerkfreunde:

Sagt mal -was gibt es denn im Bereich der Jerkruten auf dem "gehobenen " Markt? Ich selber habe mal ne Firejerk Hardbait M ersteigert und muss sagen ,dass sie mir ganz gut gefällt.Allerdings schon irgendwo auf "kleinere" Koeder limitiert ist.

Nun gab es ja auch mal das Modell H - und hier liegt die Betonung wohl auf gab ? Oder?

Was bietet der Markt mir da so an? Möchte auch hier keine Stangenrute kaufen.

Wer weiss hier weiter ?

Gruss + guten Rutsch an alle 

Herr P


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Nun gab es ja auch mal das Modell H - und hier liegt die Betonung wohl auf gab ? Oder?
> Was bietet der Markt mir da so an? Möchte auch hier keine Stangenrute kaufen.


Google doch einfach mal nach Mad Rutenbau und ruf da an der Quelle an.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der hat keine H Blanks mehr, entweder jerkbait.com oder gar keiner.


----------



## marlin2304 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Zur Zeit bietet Mihan nur Blanks an, keine fertig aufgebauten Firejerks.


----------



## rainer1962 (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> Der hat keine H Blanks mehr, entweder jerkbait.com oder gar keiner.


 

eher umgekehrt

2 teilige H-Blanks gibbet bei ihm auf alle Fälle noch


----------



## Herr P (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Leute !

Was denn los? Kein Rutenbauer da , der in den kalten Tagen mal was "gezaubert" hat?

@Slotti und Co :

Was habt ihr denn jetzt alle für neue Bilder? Habt ihr euch zu ner Rutenschmiede zusammengetan?

Scheiss Winter - da geht aber auch wirklich 0 im Moment.

Gruss an alle

Herr P


----------



## xxxtside (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Hi Leute !
> 
> Was denn los? Kein Rutenbauer da , der in den kalten Tagen mal was "gezaubert" hat?


 
doch doch... vhf 5-30g von robert..wetterbedingt konnte ich sie leider nur kurz testen! 






[/URL]




[/URL]


----------



## cren (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi

Bin in dieser Abteilung neu, aber mich würde interessieren was so an kosten auf einen zukommen würden wenn man sich sich so ein Sahneteil bauen lassen würde.....|kopfkrat

Mfg
Sascha


----------



## cren (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da werde ich wohl erst mal mit der Regierung in den Ring steigen müssen.....|krach:

Aber wenn man überlegt was die Ruten von Lucky Craft und konsorten kosten dann ist das mit dem bauen lassen eine super alternative.

Da weiss man was man hat.....

Danke für die Info

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Slotti (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> @Slotti und Co :
> 
> Was habt ihr denn jetzt alle für neue Bilder? Habt ihr euch zu ner Rutenschmiede zusammengetan?




neenee wir sind halt alle auf den Affen gekommen 

Ich warte auch auf den Frühling.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



cren schrieb:


> Da werde ich wohl erst mal mit der Regierung in den Ring steigen müssen.....|krach:
> 
> Aber wenn man überlegt was die Ruten von Lucky Craft und konsorten kosten dann ist das mit dem bauen lassen eine super alternative.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt - und wenn man sich das passende raussucht kann man durchaus eine Rute bekommen die leistungsmäßig ganz vorne mitspielt und preislich dann immer noch deutlich unter den japanischen Topmodellen bleibt.


----------



## Huchenfreak (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Rutenbauer/Kenner,

So jetzt habt ihr es geschafft nach lesen diese Threads mit den ganzen Beschreibungen von tollen Ruten will ich jetzt auch eine|bigeyes

Ich würde mir gern eine Rute bauen lassen für die mittlere Hechtfischerei vom Ufer.
Länge sollte 2,70 - 2,80 sein.
Das Einsatzgebiet umfasst große PB Blinker, wobbler bis ca. 12cm und gezupfte Köderfische (Lauben bis ca.12cm) 
Es sollt in jedem Fall eine 4000er Shimano perfekt dran passen, weil ich von denen jetzt 2 neue gekauft hab (aspire + twin power xg)

Überlege mir eine Cts est 30 - 75g aufbauen zu lassen... oder wäre eine anderer Blank die bessere Wahl?
Über eure HIlfe bedanke ich mich jetzt schon!
Viele Grüße


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der Blank ist sicher keine schlechte Wahl!

Auch Dir würde ich aber wie jedem anderen raten wenn möglich so eine Rute im Vorfeld mal Probe zu fischen, damit man weiss wie Dir der Blank liegt. Es gibt ja noch einige weitere Blanks die für das Einsatzgebiet auch gut in Frage kommen, am besten wäre es natürliuch wenn Du da ein paar verschiedene Ruten mal in die Hand nehmen kannst, jeder Blank hat seine Eigenarten und jeder Benutzer seine eigenen Erwartungen und Vorlieben.

Von wo kommst Du denn, ewventuell wohnt jemand in der Nähe bei dem Du mal testen kannst?


----------



## Tisie (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

ich habe mir zuletzt 'ne Eisrute gebaut, aber die paßt genausowenig in den Thread wie die Baitcaster, an denen ich aktuell baue 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



cren schrieb:


> D...
> Aber wenn man überlegt was die Ruten von Lucky Craft und konsorten kosten dann ist das mit dem bauen lassen eine super alternative...



In  D ja, in USA sind die Dinger nicht so derbe überteuert. Da liegen sie auf Shimi Speedmaster Niveu


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> In  D ja, in USA sind die Dinger nicht so derbe überteuert. Da liegen sie auf Shimi Speedmaster Niveu



Bist Du so gut und bestellst mir eine QuadTwister?

Ich überweise Dir direkt den Speedmaster-Listenpreis und lege noch 100€ für Deine Mühen drauf, oK?

#6#6#6


----------



## Slotti (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir zuletzt 'ne Eisrute gebaut, aber die paßt genausowenig in den Thread wie die Baitcaster, an denen ich aktuell baue
> 
> Gruß, Matthias




naja man muß das High-End halt nicht immer so wichtig nehmen, Handmade sind auch günstigere Ruten, ich freue mich jedenfalls immer über ein paar Detailbilder und ein paar Infos zu selbstgebauten


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Bist Du so gut und bestellst mir eine QuadTwister?
> 
> Ich überweise Dir direkt den Speedmaster-Listenpreis und lege noch 100€ für Deine Mühen drauf, oK?
> 
> #6#6#6



Oke, die eben nicht := doie 250€ Differenz hast schon recht


----------



## Tisie (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> naja man muß das High-End halt nicht immer so wichtig nehmen, Handmade sind auch günstigere Ruten, ich freue mich jedenfalls immer über ein paar Detailbilder und ein paar Infos zu selbstgebauten


OK, ich hab's mal passend "eingetütet": *klick*

Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Mit den Affen seid Ihr Euch aber einig ... für mich als Berliner kann es natürlich nur einen (Stadt-) Affen geben


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Oke, die eben nicht := doie 250€ Differenz hast schon recht



Schade... Aber hast schon recht, die 700€ hier sind übel, ein Import kommt klar billiger. Allerdings hat man dann natürlich auch nicht die (durchaus wertvolle) deutsche Garantie...

Also doch handmade! :m


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Handmade sowieso 

wobei die QT in JP für ~420zzgl Zoll und Märchen zu haben ist. Ich dachte da eher an die Standard LC Ruten, die liegen bei 149-250 USD


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Richtig, aber mit Steuer, Versand etc liegt man dann ja auch bald bei 550-600€ - da wäre mir die Garantie die 15% mehr auch noch wert.


----------



## Herr P (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mein lieber Charly!

Hier saßen wohl einige mit juckenden Fingern.

Noch 3 Monate....

Falls einige von euch den Salmo perch 14 angeln - da schaut mal bei Ebay. Habe einige 6 Packs sehr günstig erstanden.Bis 15 Sekunden vor Schluss warten und dann los.

Hat jede Woche was drinnen.

Wegen der Ultimate Pleite muss da wohl alles raus. 
Verkäufer Bayliner010 !


----------



## Denni_Lo (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Herr P (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ja ich weiss keine Rute ....aber irgendwas müssen die Ruten ja auch auswerfen.


Ein Tip unter Gleichgesinnten hat wohl noch keinem geschadet


----------



## Huchenfreak (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Schleien-Stefan:

Bin aus Regensburg. Denkst du eine 360 g Rolle ist für die CTS zu schwer?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mir wäre es zu schwer, unabhängig von der Rute.

Nur 20km von Dir weg ist z.B. der Rutenbauer Mad, der zum Beispiel bei den Harisson-Ruten eine breite Auswahl zu Hause hat. Solltest Du Dir mal anschauen. Ich glaube inzwischen hat er auch CTS im Angebot!

Schau doch einfach mal auf seiner HP und rufe ihn an, sehr netter Kontakt. Oberliga was die Verarbeitung betrifft ist z.B. Jörg Hellbrück, aber ins Saarland ist es ja dann doch ein Stück... Eventuell sind ja Boardies bei Dir in der Nähe die einige der Ruten haben?

Karl Bartsch sind ~120km, der hat auch sehr viel da!


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin Leute,
Da mich dieses Mistwetter echt nervt, hab ich jetzt einfach mal Bilder von meiner Rute gemacht.
Ich hab sie nicht selbst gebaut, aber trotzdem Handmade, da ich sie ja habe bauen lassen.
Wenn das hier auch zählt:q
Ich fische sie jetzt auch schon seit nem Jahr, daher sieht nicht mehr alles nagelneu aus.
Ist ein Aufbau auf nen TUSK X2M Blank
10ft
Wg: 20-40gr, wobei 10g bis 25gr real sind.
Einsatzzweck ist eig nur Mefo:
Bis vor kurzem war sie für alles zuständig, jetzt aber Mefo.
Und wenn ich irgendwann mal zum Gummifischen komm, dann vllt. auch dafür...
Aber Das Aufbauziel war ne erstklassige Mefo-Rute und ich muss sagen:#6#6#6:l:l:l










Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Nolfravel (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Und nochmal ein Gesamtbild:l



Gruß JP


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Bist Du so gut und bestellst mir eine QuadTwister?



Willst du die wirklich haben? Ich finde das ist ein überteuertes Stück. Ich fand die nicht so toll. 


Ich hab über Weihnachten ein Batson Blank verbaut und noch einen weiteren Batson hier liegen, der irgendwann auch noch fertig gestellt wird.


----------



## Huchenfreak (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@stefan: Danke dir! Werd mich umsehen! 
Fischt hier wer die Spin system 3?


----------



## Herr P (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi!
Die SS2 solle auch min mit 25gr +23 Pro shad bestückt sein,damit was ankommt- Meine Meinung!


Ich denke für Dein Spektrum solltest Du mal versuchen ne CTS 75 oder vielleicht sogar eher ne 90er in die Hand zu kriegen.

Ich habe selber eine 75er für die Elbe und "kleine"Koeder. Einfach nur geil.

Schlank , kräftig ,elegant und doch für ne Selfmade noch gut erschwinglich.

Aber wie Stefan schon sagte: Lieber erstmal versuchen die eine oder andere auszuprobieren . denn gut sind sie alle irgendwo.

Ich hoffe es ist jetzt nicht unfähr , wenn ich Dir meinen Rutenbauer der CTS nenne.
Jörg Hellbrück.

Ruf ihn an - besprech Dich mit ihm -und dann bist Du vielleicht einen Schritt weiter.
Keine Angst - er wird Dir nichts verkaufen - was Du eigentlich nicht willst.Und selbst wenn - Du wirst auf jeden Fall Top Verarbeitungs-Qualität kriegen.

Gruss 

Herr P

ps. ne SS3 habe auch ich noch nicht live gesehen


----------



## Anglerjugend (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> Da mich dieses Mistwetter echt nervt, hab ich jetzt einfach mal Bilder von meiner Rute gemacht.
> Ich hab sie nicht selbst gebaut, aber trotzdem Handmade, da ich sie ja habe bauen lassen.
> Wenn das hier auch zählt:q
> ...


 
Coole Rute aber hast du Rasen im Zimmer?|kopfkrat 
Sieht so aus :q. Also wie son stück Kunstrasen #6


----------



## Ullov Löns (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> Da mich dieses Mistwetter echt nervt, hab ich jetzt einfach mal Bilder von meiner Rute gemacht.




TAAAATÜÜÜÜ!!!

Jan-Peter, so schlimm ist das Wetter auch nicht.


----------



## slowhand (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wo kommen denn auf einmal die ganzen Affen-Avatare her? Hab' ich einen Trend verpaßt? Passiert mir öfters...


----------



## Honeyball (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesAlso auf was für Ideen ihr kommt, nur weil mal kein Angelwetter ist...#d#d#d


Nolfravel schrieb:


> Da mich dieses Mistwetter echt nervt, hab ich jetzt einfach mal Bilder von meiner Rute gemacht.


----------



## LocalPower (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



slowhand schrieb:


> Wo kommen denn auf einmal die ganzen Affen-Avatare her? Hab' ich einen Trend verpaßt? Passiert mir öfters...



http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=97


----------



## Ranger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Huchenfreak,

die SS3 sollte genau das sein, was Du suchst (für die Hechtfischerei vom Ufer)

Ich hatte eine SS3 bin dann zur SS2 gewechselt, habe mir eine CTS 120 aufbauen lassen und werde mir jetzt wieder eine SS3 zum Hechtfischen vom Ufer aufbauen lassen. Köder ab 12cm-20cm lassen sich damit einwandfrei fischen und die Feinfühligkeit ist der hammer. Durch das geringe GEwicht des Spitzenteils liegt die Rute so super in der Hand... Als Alternative sehe ich die CTS90, allerdings habe ich die bisher nur mit einem ALPS Rollenhalter gefischt und der war mächtig schwer...


----------



## Freelander (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



LocalPower schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=97




Und was hat das aufsich....???Hat jeder einen Affen zu Hause auf der Schulter oder wie ist das zu verstehen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wie schon gesagt kommen mehrere Blanks in Frage, ich würde Dir auf jeden Fall raten mal die eine oder andere Rute in die Hand zu nehmen. Aufgrund des räumlichen Nähe solltest Du mad auf jeden Fall mal besuchen, sag ihm gleich mal einen schönen Gruß.

Der hat eine Menge Sachen da, je mehr Du vorher in die Hand nimmst umso besser kannst Du eine Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## Breamhunter (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gern eine Rute bauen lassen für die mittlere Hechtfischerei vom Ufer.
> Länge sollte 2,70 - 2,80 sein.
> Das Einsatzgebiet umfasst große PB Blinker, wobbler bis ca. 12cm und gezupfte Köderfische (Lauben bis ca.12cm)
> Es sollt in jedem Fall eine 4000er Shimano perfekt dran passen, weil ich von denen jetzt 2 neue gekauft hab (aspire + twin power xg)
> ...



Die Rute habe ich mir jetzt auch gebastelt. (2,70, 30-75 gr.) Konnte den Stecken zwecks Raubfischschonzeit noch nicht testen. Ich denke für deinen Einsatzzweck ganz passig. 
Habe mal ein Foto mit 4000er Aspire beigefügt. Vielleicht hilfts |wavey:


----------



## Ranger (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist die 75er CTS EST nicht zu schwachbrüstig?


----------



## Herr P (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da ja auch Wobbler anständig geführt und vielleicht geschleppt werden sollen ist vielleicht eine 90er eher angebracht .

Die kenne ich nun wiederum nicht live!

Da ja auch mit Koederfisch aktiv geangelt werden soll - kann man sich ja auch mal mit der Tactilus Jubiläumsrute aus dem Hause CMW befassen. 

Kostett derzeit "nur" 249 € und soll dafür gemacht sein.

Ideen gibt es viele - entscheiden muss nur einer!

Gruss

Herr P


----------



## stichling-hunter (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



LocalPower schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/group.php?groupid=97


 So wird aus anonym aber eher offensichtlich


----------



## WickedWalleye (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Psst. Es gibt nichts zu sehen, bitte weitergehen. |supergri


----------



## Ollek (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> "Wir versuchen die Weltherrschaft an uns zu reißen!"



OT Alarm!!!!!!!!  

Naja mit dem als Anführer kanns ja klappen...Brille stimmt nur die Mütze noch dann isser wieder komplett...

........Weitermachen und tief durchathmen :m

Gruss

PS: is natürlich alles nur Späsgen


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Ollek schrieb:


> OT Alarm!!!!!!!!
> 
> Naja mit dem als Anführer kanns ja klappen...Brille stimmt nur die Mütze noch dann isser wieder komplett...
> 
> ........Weitermachen und tief durchathmen :m




Du hast es leider nicht verstanden, das hier ist unser Anführer:







Könnten wir zum Topic zurückkommen? Da sucht jemand eine Rute!​


----------



## Slotti (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Huchenfreak schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gern eine Rute bauen lassen für die mittlere Hechtfischerei vom Ufer.
> Länge sollte 2,70 - 2,80 sein.
> Das Einsatzgebiet umfasst große PB Blinker, wobbler bis ca. 12cm und gezupfte Köderfische (Lauben bis ca.12cm)



Also du suchst eine *mittlere* Rute zum Blinkern, Wobblen und Zupfen aber keine reine Gummi oder Zupfrute?

Es kommt zwar auch ein wenig auf die Lauftiefe der Wobbler an aber 12cm ist jetzt ja nicht so groß und 12cm gezupfte Lauben sollte die 75er EST auch noch packen.

Alternativ wäre dafür auch die Harrison VT 75 eine schöne Rute für.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Eventuell auch die Airport-Blanks von Harisson, denke mal mit ein bisschen Glück könntest Du die alle bei Mad live sehen.


----------



## Huchenfreak (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@all:
Vielen Dank für eure Tips und Hilfestellungen! Werde das jetzt in Ruhe angehen und wirklich erstmal die verschiedenen Teile versuchen in die Finger zu bekommen.

Die Tactilus ist glaub ich für meinen Zweck zu schwer, bin doch eher auf der Suche nach etwas leichterem an dem auch ein 70er Hecht Freude macht.
Bei den schweren Spinnruten bin ich einfach schon sehr gut ausgestattet. ( 2 RST Muskie Teaser, und 1 Dam Seahawk 150 fürs Boot)
Greez to apes and the others ;-)


----------



## Nolfravel (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Honeyball schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyesAlso auf was für Ideen ihr kommt, nur weil mal kein Angelwetter ist...#d#d#d


 

Sauerrei:q:q:q
Alles nur Ulis Schuld:m.
sonst wäre das ja wohl gar nicht aufgefallen.
Das ihr immer auf solche Ideen kommt#d#d#d.
Nichts für ungut, ich stehe dazu:q

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## stichling-hunter (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Die Rute habe ich mir jetzt auch gebastelt. (2,70, 30-75 gr.) Konnte den Stecken zwecks Raubfischschonzeit noch nicht testen. Ich denke für deinen Einsatzzweck ganz passig.
> Habe mal ein Foto mit 4000er Aspire beigefügt. Vielleicht hilfts |wavey:
> Anhang anzeigen 127498


Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel eine so ausbalancierte CTS-Rute nun an Eigengewicht auf die Waage bringt?


----------



## Slotti (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel eine so ausbalancierte CTS-Rute nun an Eigengewicht auf die Waage bringt?




kommt auf die Grifflänge an


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> kommt auf die Grifflänge an


Okay die Frage war wohl zu allgemein gestellt 

@Breamhunter: Wieviel wiegt deine oben gezeigte CTS?


.


----------



## Slotti (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe zwischenzeitig schon die ein oder andere EST aufgebaut.

Die 30-75 ist mit einem 35cm Kork und Alu Gummi Kappe (Gesamtlänge 40cm) sowie ein wenig Gewicht balanciert auf ca 220gr. zu bauen. Drehpunkt ist dann in etwa die vordere RH Kante.

Bei einer 45-90 mit 35cm Kork und Einsteckkappe ( Gesamlänge 35cm) lag der Drehpunkt bei angeschraubter 2500er Shimano in der Mitte des 6,5cm langen Vorgriffs. (auch mit Kontergewicht) Gewicht: 230gr


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für die Aussage, obwohl es mir gewichtstechnisch nicht wirklich sonderlich leicht vorkommt. |kopfkrat

Nimmt man z.B. eine bessere Stangenrute mit gutem Blank welche es tlw. mit ca. 130-180g Eigengewicht gibt und tariert diese mit 20-50g Blei im Heck aus, so erhält man m.E. doch eine genauso ausbalancierte Rute unter 200g. #6

.


----------



## Slotti (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Danke für die Aussage, obwohl es mir gewichtstechnisch nicht wirklich sonderlich leicht vorkommt. |kopfkrat
> 
> Nimmt man z.B. eine bessere Stangenrute mit gutem Blank welche es tlw. mit ca. 130-180g Eigengewicht gibt und tariert diese mit 20-50g Blei im Heck aus, so erhält man m.E. doch eine genauso ausbalancierte Rute unter 200g. #6
> 
> .



Welche denn? Also eine gummitaugliche Rute WG~70gr. wird da meiner Ansicht schwierig. Die haben meist steife Spitzen die viel Kohlefaser erfordern und somit wird die Spitze schwerer und die Balance leidet.

Eine Spin System II mit leichter Spitze und 33cm Untergriff lag balanciert auch bei 250gr.

Bei einer Universalspinne mit dünner weicher Spitze und leichtem Spitzenteil ist das nicht so das große Problem.

Niedriges Gewicht ist zwar wichtig aber auch nicht entscheidend bei einer guten Rute , dahingehend bin ich mit den Stangendingern durch....


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Welche denn? Also eine gummitaugliche Rute WG~70gr. wird da meiner Ansicht schwierig.


Auf das WG schau ich nicht so gern, sondern eher auf den fischbaren Köderbereich 
Und zu den Beschreibungen der CTS -75 scheint dieser etwa äquivalent zu einer 2,70er Speedmaster XH, 2,70er Lesath H, 2,40er Berkley Pulse -50 und 2,40er Skeletor -40g zu entsprechen.
Alle unter 180g (tlw. deutlich darunter!) und defintiv Gummitauglich! 

Von FOX und SPRO soll es da auch noch was geben aber die hab ich noch nicht gefischt.

Kann sein dass eine HandMade noch besseres Ködergefühl übermittelt aber das Argument der Leichtigkeit zieht somit bei mir nicht 


.


----------



## dunlopsusi (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Danke für die Aussage, obwohl es mir gewichtstechnisch nicht wirklich sonderlich leicht vorkommt. |kopfkrat
> 
> Nimmt man z.B. eine bessere Stangenrute mit gutem Blank welche es tlw. mit ca. 130-180g Eigengewicht gibt und tariert diese mit 20-50g Blei im Heck aus, so erhält man m.E. doch eine genauso ausbalancierte Rute unter 200g. #6
> 
> .


 
welche rolle hängt dann an einer rute unter 200gr?

viele schreien immer rute muß unter 200gr liegen und dann kommt eine rolle mit 300gr ran.

macht ja auch keinen sinn.

wie slotti schon schreibt,
wichtig ist das du rute nicht kopflastig ist.


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



dunlopsusi schrieb:


> ....wichtig ist das du rute nicht kopflastig ist.


Du solltest eventuell ein paar Postings vorher nochmal drüber lesen 

.


----------



## Slotti (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

2,40er Ruten mit 2,70er zu vergleichen paßt aber nicht so ganz oder  ?


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> 2,40er Ruten mit 2,70er zu vergleichen paßt aber nicht so ganz oder ?


Richtig aber die Shimanos sind 2,70er 
Aber eine 2,40er mit 124g plus Ausgleichsgewicht bei rund 155g macht somit eine Differenz zur 2,70er CTS mit 220g von 65g! Und 65g sind für 30cm Längenunterschied schon wiederrum derb 

.


----------



## Slotti (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Da mußt du halt mit den 2,40er CTS vergleichen , die sind auch nicht schwerer und TipTop balanciert.... 


Die Speedmaster XH ist mit 181 gr. angegeben, ich kann nicht beurteilen ob das Gewicht stimmt und wie die Rute tatsächlich balanciert ist aber ist ja auch ok, wünsche dir weiterhin viel Spass mit deiner Speedy 

Nur mal so interessehalber suchst du hier jetzt Argumente um handgebaute Ruten madig zu machen oder worum gehts dir eigentlich?


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn wir schon bis aufs letzte Gramm pingeln, dann sollten wir erwähnen dass die Speedmaster 179g wiegt und die neue AX 181g 

Wieviel wiegen denn dann die 2,40er CTS tiptop ausbalanciert?

Und um dein Interesse zu befriedigen, ich will nichts madig machen sondern ich suche für mich persönlich Argumente um mir den Kauf einer HandMade zu rechtfertigen 

.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Auf das WG schau ich nicht so gern, sondern eher auf den fischbaren Köderbereich
> Und zu den Beschreibungen der CTS -75 scheint dieser etwa äquivalent zu einer 2,70er Speedmaster XH, 2,70er Lesath H, 2,40er Berkley Pulse -50 und 2,40er Skeletor -40g zu entsprechen.
> Alle unter 180g (tlw. deutlich darunter!) und defintiv Gummitauglich!
> 
> ...



Sorry, selten so was dummes gelesen. Wenn dann sollte man schon gleichlange Ruten vergleichen. Wenn Du z.B. die Speedmaster mit einer vergleichbaren EST bei gleichem Aufbau und ähnlicher Balance vergleichst hast Du da keinen Unterschied mehr. Ohne Balancegewichte ist das natürlich anders...

Das bei einem Blankgewicht z.B. der EST 75 in 2,70 von 81g natürlich auch ein Aufbau deutlich unterhalb 200g machbar ist steht ausser Frage, wer sich ein bisschen mit der Materia beschäftigt stellt aber schnell fest das es wenig Sinn macht wenn man dafür die Rute nicht ordentlich balanciert. Gute Beispiele für ordentliche Blanks in einem schlecht balancierten Aufbau hast Du ja schon genannt. Mit entsprechender Balance wird es dann zwar insgesamt schwerer, fühlt sich aber beim Fischen leichter an. 

Nächste Frage sind dann noch die Anbauteile, wer aus optischen Gründen z.B. Metallrollenhalter und sonstige Applikationen auf der Rute hat muss sich über deren Einfluss auf Gewicht und Balance auch im Klaren sein.

Hast Du hier irgendwas beizutragen was dem Fragenden hilft oder wolltest Du nur ein bisschen sticheln? |kopfkrat


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sorry, selten so was dummes gelesen.


Mach mal halblang und les Dir die komplette Diskussion durch!



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn dann sollte man schon gleichlange Ruten vergleichen. Wenn Du z.B. die Speedmaster mit einer vergleichbaren EST bei gleichem Aufbau und ähnlicher Balance vergleichst hast Du da keinen Unterschied mehr. Ohne Balancegewichte ist das natürlich anders...


Die beiden genannten 2,70er Shimanos sind mit 20g im Heck besser ausbalanciert als die oben abgebildete CTS und kommen dann auf rund 200g im Gegensatz zur CTS mit 220g. Im weiteren wurde von mir der Vergleich 2,40 zu 2,70 deutlich gemacht und auf den für die 30cm sehr hohe Gewichtsdifferenz hingewiesen! Wobei ich immer noch an dem Gewicht einer tiptop ausbalancierten 2,40er CTS interessiert bin 

Die restlichen Text hättest Dir sparen können da dies wohl hinlänglich bekannt ist und nicht zur Diskussion stand 




Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hast Du hier irgendwas beizutragen was dem Fragenden hilft oder wolltest Du nur ein bisschen sticheln? |kopfkrat


Oh entschuldige bitte dass ich nicht wusste dass dieser Thread nur den Leuten vorbehalten ist, welche bereits eine Handmade besitzen!
Hättest Du, wie bereits erwähnt, die Diskussion aufmerksam verfolgt, dann hättest Du erkannt dass meine Fragen auf eine eventuelle Anschaffung solcher Ruten zugrunde gelegt sind 

Sehr eigenartig finde ich wie schnell sich manche Leute hier auf den Schlips getreten fühlen und gemeinsam laut brümpfend wie im Affenstall aufschreien :q sobald man die HighEnd-Tackleei etwas kritisch hinterfragt!
Dies zeugt nicht grad von Objektivität  *kopfschüttel* 

.


----------



## Slotti (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Die beiden genannten 2,70er Shimanos sind mit 20g im Heck besser ausbalanciert als die oben abgebildete CTS und kommen dann auf rund 200g im Gegensatz zur CTS mit 220g.



Die 220gr. wurden von mir genannt, wenn aber eine Rute wie auf dem Foto von Breamhunter in der Mitte des Vorgriffs und mit 4000er Rolle? für dich balanciert ist kann ich dich beruhigen dann geht eine 75er EST auch mit 200gr.

Sind aber Haarspaltereien wegen der 20gr.... das ist halt gefundenes Fressen für Leute die gerne "sticheln" 



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Wobei ich immer noch an dem Gewicht einer tiptop ausbalancierten 2,40er CTS interessiert bin



Mußt du dir wohl eine kaufen  #6


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Mußt du dir wohl eine kaufen  #6


Ein Kauf ins Blaue um am Ende eventuell doch entäuscht zu werden? Nein Danke, da bleib ich lieber bei millionenfach bewährten


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Mach mal halblang und les Dir die komplette Diskussion durch!
> 
> Die beiden genannten 2,70er Shimanos sind mit 20g im Heck besser ausbalanciert als die oben abgebildete CTS und kommen dann auf rund 200g im Gegensatz zur CTS mit 220g. Im weiteren wurde von mir der Vergleich 2,40 zu 2,70 deutlich gemacht und auf den für die 30cm sehr hohe Gewichtsdifferenz hingewiesen! Wobei ich immer noch an dem Gewicht einer tiptop ausbalancierten 2,40er CTS interessiert bin
> 
> ...



Ich finde es übrigens auch nicht richtig was du schreibst.

Erstens sind die Speedys kopflastig, was beim gufieren schon mal doof ist. Zweitens bieten sie deutlich weniger Performance bezüglich Bißerkennung und Köderführung. Die von dir angeführte Lesath wiegt über 230g und kostet dafür reichlich mehr.

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht. Willst du nur provozieren? 



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Und 65g sind für 30cm Längenunterschied schon wiederrum derb



Tatsächlich?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Stichling-Hunter:
Und du meinst nun die, wie von dir angenommen, 20g leichtere SM wäre mit einer EST vergleichbar, weil sie übern Daumen in der gleichen WG-Klasse spielen?
Du solltest vielleicht mal einen solchen Blank in die Hand nehmen, dann würdest dir sowas garnicht einfallen.
Aber bleib ruhig beim "Bewährten", mit SM+Red Arc wurden schon genug Fische gefangen, so ist es ja nicht. Wenn man's nicht brauch, braucht man's nicht. Man sollte nur schon ne Ahnung haben worüber man eigentlich redet, wenn solche Vergleiche zieht. Am Rutengewicht kannst du die Qualität nicht allein festmachen. Das Kriterium steht bei den meisten ziemlich weit unten.
Was nun genau eine Handmade rechtfertig, darüber steht hier im Thread ja genug, es wäre ein Leichtes für dich gewesen, da etwas Interessantes zu finden. Aber da du ja eh lieber beim "Bewährten" bleiben willst, weil 20g mehr oder weniger machen ja eine gute Rute aus -- gehe ich auch davon aus, daß es dir in der Hauptsache darum geht herumzustänkern.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Mach mal halblang und les Dir die komplette Diskussion durch!



Kein Ding, bin schon lange vor diesem Thread dabei gewesen und werde es auch danach noch sein. Und Du? 



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Die beiden genannten 2,70er Shimanos sind mit 20g im Heck besser ausbalanciert als die oben abgebildete CTS und kommen dann auf rund 200g im Gegensatz zur CTS mit 220g.



Aha. Spannend, hast Du das getestet? Dann ist diese CTS wohl nicht so wirklich gut balanciert worden.



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Im weiteren wurde von mir der Vergleich 2,40 zu 2,70 deutlich gemacht und auf den für die 30cm sehr hohe Gewichtsdifferenz hingewiesen!



Wenn einem neber dem Blankgewicht die Sache mit dem Hebel klar ist erklärt das einiges, egal ob wir über eine Handmade- oder Stangenrute reden.



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Wobei ich immer noch an dem Gewicht einer tiptop ausbalancierten 2,40er CTS interessiert bin


 
Wenn Du die Antworten gelesen hättest wäre Dir eventuell aufgefallen das so eine pauschale Antwort ziemlich sinnfrei ist. Es kommt halt drauf an an welcher Stelle die Balance liegen soll, eventuell dann eben auch welche Rolle etc...



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Oh entschuldige bitte dass ich nicht wusste dass dieser Thread nur den Leuten vorbehalten ist, welche bereits eine Handmade besitzen!



Bullshit, jeder der Interesse an solchen Ruten hat ist hier gerne willkommen und hat glaube ich auch seine Antworten bekommen. Wenn ich mir z.B. die Frage von Huchenfreak anschaue glaube ich das er hier durchaus die Antworten bekommen hat die ihn bei seiner Suche weiterbringen.

Wenn man einfach nur wilde Vergleiche anstellt und dann gesagt bekommt das diese Vergleiche eben ziemlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen sind mag das nicht die Antwort sein die Dich freut, aber so ist es halt manchmal.



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Hättest Du, wie bereits erwähnt, die Diskussion aufmerksam verfolgt, dann hättest Du erkannt dass meine Fragen auf eine eventuelle Anschaffung solcher Ruten zugrunde gelegt sind


 
Dann solltest Du Dich zumindest auch soweit auf diese Diskussion einlassen das man zu einem Ergebnis (optimale Rute für Deinen Bedarf) kommen kann.



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Sehr eigenartig finde ich wie schnell sich manche Leute hier auf den Schlips getreten fühlen und gemeinsam laut brümpfend wie im Affenstall aufschreien :q sobald man die HighEnd-Tackleei etwas kritisch hinterfragt!



Es geht nicht um HE oder nicht, mit einem günstigen Blank aufgebaut stelllen sich ähnliche Probleme. Weniger Material in der Spitze macht den Blank vorne leichter, also besser zu balancieren, kostet aber eben auch Spitzenhärte und Rückmeldung. An den grundsätzlichen Anforderungen des Rutenbaus ändert das aber absolut nix. Und da braucht es eben ein paar mehr Informationen als die absolute Gewichtsangabe.

Die im Bild gezeigt Rute ist doch für jemanden der am Vorgriff anfasst genau passend balanciert (hohes Rollengewicht von Vorteil). Ich behaupte mal das war bei dieser Rute von Breamhunter vermutlich ohne Kontergewicht gebaut. 

Wer jetzt am Rollenfuß greift (Rollengewicht ziemlich egal für die Balance) braucht eventuell etwas Gewicht in der Abschlußkappe. Das macht die Rute insgesamt schwerer, in der Balance aber gefühlt leichter. 

Wer hinter der Rolle greift (ja, soll es auch geben) hat gelitten, da muss zum balancieren viel Gewicht nach hinten (Rolle muss möglichst leicht sein weil sie ja auch noch die Balance stört). 

Daher macht es Sinn beim Rutenbau die Rute nach den eigenen Vorlieben und Bedürfnissen anzupassen, und das ist das eine und absolute Argument für den individuellen Rutenbau. Wer bei einer Stangenrute genau das passende findet hat ja alles was man braucht, wozu dann eine Rute aufbauen? Bei den meisten passt aber irgendetwas nicht, und da macht die Custom-Rute Sinn, weil es eben dann  - wenn man sich vorher ausreichend Gedanken macht, bereit ist Ratschläge anzunehmen und die eigene Anforderung zu hinterfragen - genau die passende Rute werden kann. Dafür muss man aber eben auch mehr machen als nur sagen "1 Stück EST, bitte". Je genauer die eigene Anforderung deffiniert ist, um so besser wird das Ergebnis.

Wem der Weg zu aufwändig ist, der sollte bei einer Stangenrute bleiben. Da muss man nicht vorher groß nachdenken, die kann man einfach ausprobieren und einen akzeptablen Kompromiss finden. |wavey:


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die von dir angeführte Lesath wiegt über 230g und kostet dafür reichlich mehr.


Ich mein doch nicht die hässliche Leder-Lesath mit AX oder irgendwelchen Zusätzen hinten dran, sondern die alte Lesath und die wiegt deutlich unter 200g 

Da ich momentan keine Zeit dazu habe, werde ich mich zu dem ganzen Rest eventuell später äußern.... falls ich den Mut dazu finde


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Welche? Ab 270H wiegen alle über 200g.


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Welche? Ab 270H wiegen alle über 200g.


Nein, die alte Lesath wiegt um die 180g. Sind aktuell aber schwer zu bekommen, am besten mal bei EBAY schauen


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.. Ich hab die Angaben der Antares 270H und nicht die der Lesath 270H genommen. Die SLE270H hat nämlich ~280g und die 270H Antares 210g. Mein Fehler.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Nein, die alte Lesath wiegt um die 180g. Sind aktuell aber schwer zu bekommen, am besten mal bei EBAY schauen



Hmmmmm|kopfkrat, merwürdig....

Die neue Lesath Ultra XH mit reduziertem Griff wiegt 230g, die Fireblood XH in 2,70m, die wiegt sogar über 250g, in der H-Ausführung knappe 240g. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich diese Gewichtsdiskussion recht sinnbefreit finde, wäre es doch interessant, das Shimano bei neueren Modellen nochmal kräftig Gewicht drauf legt.

|kopfkrat 

Ich auch wurscht, wer will die alte Knacke-weg-Lesath schon haben.


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mal zur Aufklärung bzgl. der alten Lesath *klickmich*

Für mich immer noch die beste aus dem Lesath-Stall, tiptop gibt es nix zu mekkern #6

.


----------



## Ullov Löns (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



ivo schrieb:


> Für mich entsteht hier der Eindruck das Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden. Absolut Sinnfrei.#d



Jau, die Lesath H ist wohl kaum sinnvoll mit der EST 75 zu vergleichen...


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Jau, die Lesath H ist wohl kaum sinnvoll mit der EST 75 zu vergleichen...


Würde mich näher interessieren! Wo liegen die Unterschiede?
Lt. den Aussagen hier fällt das Köderspektrum wohl recht ähnlich aus und bzgl. der Taktilität des Blanks ist es immer ein sehr subjektives Empfinden aber beide spielen wohl unbestreitbar in der höchsten Klasse mit.

.


----------



## Tisie (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



sundvogel schrieb:


> Die neue Lesath Ultra XH mit reduziertem Griff wiegt 230g, die Fireblood XH in 2,70m, die wiegt sogar über 250g, in der H-Ausführung knappe 240g. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich diese Gewichtsdiskussion recht sinnbefreit finde, wäre es doch interessant, das Shimano bei neueren Modellen nochmal kräftig Gewicht drauf legt.


der Knackpunkt ist doch, ob die Ruten an sich schwerer sind oder ob auch Shimano bei den teuren Serien inzwischen ausbalanciert (=zusätzliches Gewicht ins Griffende packt). Wobei es mich nicht wundert, daß die Ruten recht schwer sind, wenn man sich z.B. mal den ganzen Klimbim anschaut, der an der Fireblood verbaut ist |rolleyes

Und so'ne Sensation sind die 184g der genannten Lesath auch nicht, zumal die ja diese labbrigen Titan-Einsteger verbaut hat und den super High-End-Blank haben soll. In den Gewichtsbereich komme ich selbst mit meiner alten Diaflash EX (als 270MH - dürfte in etwa der Lesath H entsprechen) und die hat 10 fette Ringe verbaut.

Zum Thema Ausbalancierung von Ruten (vor allem über die Rolle |kopfkrat) hatte ich mal ein bißchen getestet und hier was dazu geschrieben: *klick*

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Würde mich näher interessieren! Wo liegen die Unterschiede?
> Lt. den Aussagen hier fällt das Köderspektrum wohl recht ähnlich aus und bzgl. der Taktilität des Blanks ist es immer ein sehr subjektives Empfinden aber beide spielen wohl unbestreitbar in der höchsten Klasse mit.
> 
> .



Der Unterschied liegt im Preis...wer soviel Geld für ne Stangenrute ausgibt der hat echt keiner Ahnung von Ruten...für das Geld kannst du zwei CTS Ruten aufbauen und bist besser bedient...


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied liegt im Preis...wer soviel Geld für ne Stangenrute ausgibt der hat echt keiner Ahnung von Ruten...für das Geld kannst du zwei CTS Ruten aufbauen und bist besser bedient...


Für 200€? Wo?


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Weniger Material in der Spitze macht den Blank vorne leichter, also besser zu balancieren, kostet aber eben auch Spitzenhärte und Rückmeldung.



Da glaub ich nicht dran |supergri, daß der reine Materialeinsatz für die Rückmeldung ausschlaggebend ist. Eine dicke Schnur überträgt die Schwingungen doch auch nicht besser als eine Dünne, oder? Das hat wohl eher was mit der Beschaffenheit der Kohlefaser, sprich Modulus und Pressdruck zu tun.

Sonst wären ja verhältnismäßig weiche Ruten generell immer etwas leichter und weniger kopflastig als straffere (innerhalb des selben WG-Bereiches versteht sich). Aber wenn man sich so umschaut scheint dem nicht so zu sein, gibt ja genügend schwere, kopflastige Stecken, die trotzdem ziemlich labberig sind.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Für 200€? Wo?




ca 180 Euro...wenn man es selbst macht...


----------



## stichling-hunter (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



badboy199 schrieb:


> ca 180 Euro...wenn man es selbst macht...


Eine also für 90€? Oder wie?
Da musste mir aber unbedingt deinen Blankhändler verraten, denn dann werd ich mich auch bald ans Rutenbauen wagen #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Eine würde ca 180 kosten und zwei 360 Euro...


----------



## padotcom (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

:vik:
Der Stichling hat nen neuen Thread zum sticheln entdeckt. Mach euch nichts draus. Der merkt irgendwann das seine sinnfreien Argumente niemanden hinter dem Ofen vor locken. Dann verschwindet er wieder und such sich neue Opfer.

Viel Spaß euch noch. Ich les hier gerne mit. Auch wenn ich leider (noch) keine Handmade mein Eigen nennen darf.


----------



## Slotti (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



padotcom schrieb:


> :vik:
> Der Stichling hat nen neuen Thread zum sticheln entdeckt. Mach euch nichts draus. Der merkt irgendwann das seine sinnfreien Argumente niemanden hinter dem Ofen vor locken. Dann verschwindet er wieder und such sich neue Opfer.




Darauf warte ich schon die ganze Zeit


----------



## KHof (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zammenander!

Lasst mal den Hunter. Wer die Rutenzusammenstellung einige Posts zusammenfasst unter "vergleichbar" kennt kaum eine von den Teilen. 
Der Grund für Handmades liegt sicher nicht im Gewicht (leicht kann die Industrie min. genauso gut wie wir) oder gar in Sparzwängen (Billiger als Handgebaute geht immer).
Die Vorliebe für Individualität kann man eben nicht logisch argumentieren.

Klaus


----------



## Herr P (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute !
Schön , dass die Truppe wieder da ist - war ja auch schon langweilig geworden.

Sollte man sich nicht letztendlich fragen , warum man sich eine Selfmade Rute baut bzw bauen lässt?


Klar man möchte sich irgendwo mal mit was Besonderem selber belohnen , und die Selfmade fängt auch keine anderen Fische . Aber entscheidend ist doch hier mal ganz klar die Qualität.

Ich habe z. B. für meine EST 320€ mit Porto bezahlt und vorher eine Shimano AntaresBX 270 XH besessen.Diese hat mich ganz nebenbei 239€ gekostet.

Zum Vergleich : Die Antares ist nach meinem Befinden sehr kopflastig und sehr bescheiden verarbeitet. Die Bindungen der Ringe waren nach nicht einmal einem halben Jahr eingerissen und die Metall- Teile des Griffes waren witterungsbedingt leicht verschlissen.
Dazu ist es nunmal bei jeder Stangenrute so , dass man eine vorgegebene Optik + Technik kaufen muss. Ringe , Grifflänge , Rollenhalter , etc.

Zur Selfmade :

Du kannst alles so bauen lassen , wie es für Dich perfekt ist.
Gold - Silber - Titan -etc Ringe , die Grifflänge und Form nach Deiner Wunschoptik und Armlänge wählen ,
Deinen Lieblingsrollenhalter wählen , die Zierwicklung bestimmen , etc und die Rute letzendlich genau auf Deine Rolle hin ausballancieren lassen.
Du erstellt Dein eigenes Unikat , eine persönliche Note.

Qualität : 
Keine Srangenrute kann auch nur annähernd mit der Qualität der Rutenbauer mithalten.Glaube mir - in jedem dieser Männer steckt ein Künstler , der Perfektion anstrebt und nicht so ein billig zusammengefuschter Schrott.Die Qualität der Bindungen und Lackierungen ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht .

Ich hatte bisher Kontakt mit 3 Rutenbauern und jeder dieser Herren war erst wirklich mit der Arbeit fertig , nachdem er ein positives Feedback hatte.

Das Gewicht der Rute sollte nicht im Vordergrund stehen - sondern die Balance.


Mal ganz nebenbei gefragt: Hast Du selber wirklich ne Selfmade Rute mal gefischt oder besessen?

Denn bei allem Respekt:

Nur wer im Puff war , kann sagen , dass Prostituiert nichts für Ihn sind. 
Alles andere ist Phantasie!

Gruss an alle und habt euch wieder lieb 

Herr P


----------



## KHof (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

...Außerdem kann man nur einem Vorwürfe machen wenns nicht passt: Sich selbst.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Es geht hier um die Vorteile von selbstgebauten Ruten *g*


----------



## stichling-hunter (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



padotcom schrieb:


> Der merkt irgendwann das seine sinnfreien Argumente niemanden hinter dem Ofen vor locken.


Sorry mein Lieber nix mit sinnfrei, hinsichtlich der von mir genannten Ruten wurden klare Fakten genannt! Bischen mehr Recherche hätte ich mir von dir schon gewünscht bevor du so ein völlig sinnfreies Post ablieferst und hinterm Ofen vorgelockt hat es die Affenbande eben doch



KHof schrieb:


> Der Grund für Handmades liegt sicher nicht im Gewicht (leicht kann die Industrie min. genauso gut wie wir)...


Richtig und das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen, da doch noch häufig der Gewichtsvorteil bzgl. Handmades genannt wird! Ich persönlich denke dass die Industrie leichtere Blanks/Ruten herstellen kann, liegt auch ganz einfach daran dass aufgrund des deutlich größeren Marktes/Absatzes einfach mehr Geld in die Forschung/Entwicklung gesteckt werden kann. 



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> zumal es doch auch so ist, dass es so manch interessanten Blank (völlig wertfrei, gut oder schlecht, je nach individuellem Geschmack) einfach nicht als fertige Stangenrute gibt!


Und dies ist wohl der einzig wahre Grund der für eine Handmade spricht! 



Herr P schrieb:


> ...war ja auch schon langweilig geworden.


Right! 

|wavey:


----------



## Ollek (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke dass die Industrie leichtere Blanks/Ruten herstellen kann, liegt auch ganz einfach daran dass aufgrund des deutlich größeren Marktes/Absatzes einfach mehr Geld in die Forschung/Entwicklung gesteckt werden kann.




Hi Hunter

Über die Schiene würd ich nicht gehen da etablierte Blankhersteller aus dem High End Bereich sich um nix anderes kümmern als um ihre Blanktechnologie.(die dann unter *Umständen* kopiert werden und als Stangenware sogar wieder angeboten werden)

Also ich denke CTS Harrison und Co wenden schon einiges an Forschung und Entwicklung auf.


Gruss


----------



## Breamhunter (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> @Breamhunter: Wieviel wiegt deine oben gezeigte CTS?



190 grams. Mit Fuji-Standard-Plaste-RH und 
Slim-Sic-Ringen (25er 2-Bein Startring und Rest 1-Bein)
Unten 25er kork in 40 cm Länge am Vorgriff 10 cm.


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo an die Rutenbaufraktion!

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage.

Und zwar suche ich eine Rute für das mittelschwere bis schwere Meeresangeln mit Gummifisch, Pilker und ab und an auch mal Naturköder.
Die Gute soll ein Wg zwischen 200-400g haben und 2,4m lang sein.
Dazu dann eine edle Beringung für Multirolle und einen Griff aus Kork/Moosgummi.

Gibt es da einen Blank zu?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Gibt es da einen Blank zu?



Mit Sicherheit!

Ich befürchte nur das hier im Raubfischbereich recht wenige Leute mit solchen Wurfgewichten regelmäßig zu tun haben, in den entsprechenden Unterforen gibt es da vermutlich mehr Erfahrungswerte.

www.rutenbauforum.de ist da aber sicher auch eine gute Anlaufstelle... #6


----------



## Dirk170478 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Oh, das ist ja mal ein interessantes Forum.

Danke Stefan!:m


----------



## habitealemagne (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Zur Selfmade :
> 
> Du kannst alles so bauen lassen , wie es für Dich perfekt ist.
> Gold - Silber - Titan -etc Ringe , die Grifflänge und Form nach Deiner Wunschoptik und Armlänge wählen ,
> ...



Ja so ist das wohl. Schön zusammengefasst. Und man kann die Handmade auch leicht und ausbalanziert erstellen.


----------



## Walstipper (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Weniger Material in der Spitze macht den Blank vorne leichter, also besser zu balancieren, kostet aber eben auch Spitzenhärte und Rückmeldung.





WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Da glaub ich nicht dran |supergri, daß der reine Materialeinsatz für die Rückmeldung ausschlaggebend ist. Eine dicke Schnur überträgt die Schwingungen doch auch nicht besser als eine Dünne, oder? Das hat wohl eher was mit der Beschaffenheit der Kohlefaser, sprich Modulus und Pressdruck zu tun.
> 
> Sonst wären ja verhältnismäßig weiche Ruten generell immer etwas leichter und weniger kopflastig als straffere (innerhalb des selben WG-Bereiches versteht sich). Aber wenn man sich so umschaut scheint dem nicht so zu sein, gibt ja genügend schwere, kopflastige Stecken, die trotzdem ziemlich labberig sind.



Interessanter Gedanke, wie wirkt sich was auf den Kontakt aus.
Zur Spitze, theoretisiert über Minimum/Maximum, wäre die Rückmeldung eines 7g Jigs an einer 5-20g VHF spürbarer, als an einer gleichlangen VHF -120g, mit gleicher Schnur?
Wäre die Rückmeldung an einer unnachgiebigen reinen Carbonrute, welche auf Belastung bersten würde, am besten?
Wenn nein, läge es am Konus der leicht nachgeben Spitze?

Vielleicht hilft mir jemand auf die Sprünge |wavey:

Habt ihr Zahlen zu den Presswerten der Matten einiger Ruten? Z.b:

Dream Tackle Uli Beyer:  T46/T36
S3 System  :  T52/T46
Gelbe Illex Serie:  T50 wenn ich recht intesinne.

Kennt ihr weitere Werte?


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Sorry mein Lieber nix mit sinnfrei, hinsichtlich der von mir genannten Ruten wurden klare Fakten genannt! Bischen mehr Recherche hätte ich mir von dir schon gewünscht bevor du so ein völlig sinnfreies Post ablieferst und hinterm Ofen vorgelockt hat es die Affenbande eben doch
> 
> Richtig und das wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen, da doch noch häufig der Gewichtsvorteil bzgl. Handmades genannt wird! Ich persönlich denke dass die Industrie leichtere Blanks/Ruten herstellen kann, liegt auch ganz einfach daran dass aufgrund des deutlich größeren Marktes/Absatzes einfach mehr Geld in die Forschung/Entwicklung gesteckt werden kann.



So richtig verstanden hast du es immer noch nicht.

Deine sogenannten Fakten bezogen sich im wesentlich auf Preis, Länge, Gewicht und Wurfgewicht. Eine Angelrute so zu spezifizieren ist in etwa so sinnvoll, wie die Qualität eines Autos über PS-Zahl und Farbe zu beschreiben.

Nochmal kurz zum Gewicht... vielleicht verstehst selbst du es dann... Die Blanks von denen du sprichst unterscheiden sich vom Gewicht wohl nur marginal. Sicherlich gibt es ganz normale käufliche Angelruten, deren Blankgewicht unter dem von Handmades liegt, aber welche Aussagekraft hat das denn?

Das Gewicht einer Angelrute ist sicherlich ein Indiz für deren Fischbarkeit, aber wenn man den Balanceaspekt außer Acht läßt, dann ist das Gewicht völlig wertlos. Ein entscheidender Aspekt für den Angelkomfort ist letztlich die Kraft, die man aufwenden muß, um die Rute ausbalanziert fischen zu können. D.h. eine gut balanzierte 250g Rute fischt sich deutlich besser und ermüdungsfreier als eine 150g Rute, weil man letztlich weniger Kraft aufwenden muß, um vernünftig angeln zu können.

Ein weiterer Aspekt spielt gegenüber der Individualität für mich eine wesentlich wichtigere Rolle. Viele Blanks, die so nicht in Kaufruten eingesetzt werden, sind hochspezialisiert und decken nur einen ganz kleinen Teil anglerischer Möglichkeiten ab. In diesem Bereich sind sie allerdings Stangenruten weit überlegen. Gerade dein Lesath-Beispiel, zeigt recht deutlich, dass du von der Materie an sich eigentlich wenig verstehst. Hättest du wenigsten die Fireblood mit den CTS verglichen, dann könnte man sich tatsächlich mit dir darüber austauschen.

Die Kunst eines Rutenbauers liegt für mich weniger darin, eine Angelrute zu individualisieren oder zu personalisieren, sondern vielmehr darin für einen spezifischen Angelbereich, die Performance einer Rute möglichst weit heraus zu arbeiten. 

Das ganze andere Gedöns - Gold-Cermet, Zierwicklungen, spacige Rollenhalter und was es sonst noch für einen Tinnef gibt, sind mir echt lattenzack. 

Funktional muß die Flitsche sein.


----------



## stichling-hunter (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> So richtig verstanden hast du es immer noch nicht.


Du aber anscheinend auch nicht 

Den restlichen ellenlang Text hättest du dir zudem sparen können, da dies sowieso jedem bewusst ist und zudem nichts mit meiner eigentlichen Fragestellung und Behauptung konkret zu tun hat!

Ich behauptete dass es einige Stangenruten gibt die es mit leichter Modifikation (zuätzliches Gewicht im Heck) bei gleicher Balance auf ein geringeres Gewicht bringen verglichen mit den hier viel gehypten Handmades (vorallem bezogen auf das Argument der Leichtigkeit!) und habe dies mit Zahlen belegt! Und um mehr ging es im konkreten Fall nicht(!), mit dem ganzen anderen Sülz versucht ihr doch nur eure anscheinend ins straucheln geratene Handmade-Ehre zu retten 

Die CTS EST -75g kenne ich leider nicht persönlich und konnte mich somit nur auf die hier genannten Angaben stützen, quasi Gummigröße 8-12cm an 12-18g sowie straffe Aktion mit dennoch sensibler Spitze. Auf die von mir zum Vergleich genannten Ruten trifft dies ebenfalls zu und auch auf zig andere Stangenruten jedoch habe ich nur jene genannt welche ich selbst gefischt habe.
Das Geschmäcker verschieden sind habe ich auch bereits eingeräumt:





stichling-hunter schrieb:


> ...bzgl. der Taktilität des Blanks ist es immer ein sehr subjektives Empfinden...


Jedoch werden wohl kaum Welten dazwischen liegen, denn niemand fischt mit einer 100g Pilkstange einen 6cm Barschköder (außer die ProfiLachsBlinkerer vieleicht) oder andersrum niemand einen 20cm Hechthappen mit einer -20g Barschflitsche 

Auch habe ich mich bereits nach diesem angeblich weltbewegenden Unterschieden zwischen Lesath und CTS erkundigt:





stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Würde mich näher interessieren! Wo liegen die Unterschiede?...


Wo blieb denn nun eigentlich die konkrete Antwort?!

Aber mittlerweile möchte ich es hier von euch auch gar nicht mehr beantwortet bekommen, denn von Leuten die nicht im geringsten mit einem kleinen Anflug von eventueller Kritik gegenüber ihrer Schätze umgehen können, kann man nicht mal eine halbwegs objektive Auskunft erwarten und diese von stolzgeblendete Meinung bringt dem Fragenden nunmal rein gar nichts! 

Es ist auch nichts gegen euch und eure Leidenschaft, es ist halt nur eine Variante sich ein Bild vom Gegenüber vor der Meinungseinholung zu verschaffen. So hätte z.B. ein einfaches Eingeständniss, dass es Stangenruten gibt die es in gleicher Köderklasse bei gleicher Balance auf eine geringeres Eigengewicht bringen, vor oder auch nach den Pro-Argumenten die Diskussion objektiver anklingen lassen... Aber somit werde ich in Zukunft mir wohl persönlich ein Bild von diesen einzigartigen "Zauberstöcken" machen müssen. 

Ich ziehe mich hiermit aus diesem Thread zurück und überlasse ihn eurer weiteren Lobhudelei.


|wavey:


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Ich behauptete dass es einige Stangenruten gibt die es mit leichter Modifikation (zuätzliches Gewicht im Heck) bei gleicher Balance auf ein geringeres Gewicht bringen verglichen mit den hier viel gehypten Handmades (vorallem bezogen auf das Argument der Leichtigkeit!) und habe dies mit Zahlen belegt!



Dann nenn doch mal die Gewichte, mit denen diese "leichten" Modifikationen möglich sind.:q:q:q Wir können dann ja mal addieren.



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Die CTS EST -75g kenne ich leider nicht persönlich ...



Das hat hier jeder verstanden. Allein dein Lesath-Vergleich macht das ja mehr als deutlich. Schreibe doch das nächste Mal einfach über etwas, von dem du was verstehst.



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Aber mittlerweile möchte ich es hier von euch auch gar nicht mehr beantwortet bekommen, denn von Leuten die nicht im geringsten mit einem kleinen Anflug von eventueller Kritik gegenüber ihrer Schätze umgehen können, kann man nicht mal eine halbwegs objektive Auskunft erwarten und diese von stolzgeblendete Meinung bringt dem Fragenden nunmal rein gar nichts!



Nun ja, wenn der Fragende, die Antwort schon vorher weiß, dann ist das schwierig. 



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Aber somit werde ich in Zukunft mir wohl persönlich ein Bild von diesen einzigartigen "Zauberstöcken" machen müssen.



#6 Gute Idee. Es ist in Diskussionen immer hilfreich, wenn alle Beteiligten auf einem ähnlichen Kenntnisstand sind.



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Ich ziehe mich hiermit aus diesem Thread zurück und überlasse ihn eurer weiteren Lobhudelei.



Wenn du diesen Thread auch nur ansatzweise gelesen hättest bzw. dessen Vorgänger, dann wüßtest du, dass hier mit harten Bandagen diskutiert wurde. Aber darum geht es dir ja gar nicht. Oder? Also, machs gut. Reisende soll man ziehen lassen.


----------



## megger (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So soll es sein, der Herr Rutenwissenschaftler. In meinen Augen kann man doch kein Urteil fällen, wenn man nicht ansatzweise belegen kann, worüber man eigentlich spricht. Vielleicht erstmal ne Handmade fischen, bevor man mit Gewichtsangaben um sich schmeißt. Die meisten Leute denken zum Beispiel immer, dass sie ne superausbalancierte Rute in der Hand halten, aber eigentlich strotzen diese nur vor Kopflastigkeit. Ich muss selber zugeben, noch nie ne Lesath gefischt zu haben, aber dafür schon ne Menge anderer Stöcke. Diese kamen aber nicht annähernd an meine Handmades heran, wobei diese auch nicht alle im High-End-Bereich angesiedelt sind. Da passt eben alles, von Ergonomie bis Balance. Und das kann definitiv keine Stangenrute. Aber du musst es ja wissen. Kleb du dir in deine Ruten nen paar Ausgleichsgewichte rein und freu dich.

Petri

Megger


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



megger schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute denken zum Beispiel immer, dass sie ne superausbalancierte Rute in der Hand halten, aber eigentlich strotzen diese nur vor Kopflastigkeit. Ich muss selber zugeben, noch nie ne Lesath gefischt zu haben, aber dafür schon ne Menge anderer Stöcke. Diese kamen aber nicht annähernd an meine Handmades heran, wobei diese auch nicht alle im High-End-Bereich angesiedelt sind. Da passt eben alles, von Ergonomie bis Balance. Und das kann definitiv keine Stangenrute.




Das ist eben genau der Punkt. Der Herr Hunter war ja erwartungsgemäß erwartungsgemäß nicht gewillt oder in der Lag auf mein letztes Posting zu antworten. Entscheidend ist nicht der Preis wenn es um die Vorteile einer Handmade-Rute geht. Natürlich kann man für viel Geld tolle Blanks bekommen die in einem schmalen Einsatzbereich absolut top sind. Aber selbst mit günstigen Blanks für teilweise 50€ oder im Abverkauf noch viel weniger kann sich jemand der sich ein wenig mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen bereit ist eine absolut für den eigenen Bedarf passende Rute zaubern,die wohl auch erheblich teureren Stangenruten mindestens ebenbürtig ist -eben weil sie zum Benutzer passt!

Wer denkt das eine Rute gut ist nur weil sie viel gekostet hat (oder man zumindest viel dafür bezahlt hat) hat recht wenig verstanden. Die Lesath war im Vergleich zu vielen Stangenruten die ich vorher gefischt habe schon wirklich gut - aber wenn man weiss was man sucht gibt es wohl für alle Bereiche andere Ruten die besser und billiger sind.


----------



## Chrizzi (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber selbst mit günstigen Blanks für teilweise *50€* oder im Abverkauf noch viel weniger kann sich jemand der sich ein wenig mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen bereit ist eine absolut für den eigenen Bedarf passende Rute zaubern,die wohl auch erheblich teureren Stangenruten mindestens ebenbürtig ist -eben weil sie zum Benutzer passt!



Jop, ich hab drei RX7 ISB Blanks bei mir und schon zwei verbaut. Kosten zwischen 40 und 65 Euro und sind absolut in Ordnung. 1 Spaßrute (L) und 2 Jigruten (ML und MH).


----------



## Ullov Löns (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Meine Ruten waren - nur mal ebenbei erwähnt - deutlich billiger als Lesath & Co. Natürlich haben die keinen Japan-Schicki-Micki, aber wer braucht schon diese komischen Einsteg-Abreiß-Ringe. Meine 2,10er Aspire war ein Bombenrütchen, wenn nicht nach kurzer Zeit die Ringe angefangen hätten zu gammeln.

Es gibt ganz klar einige Shimanoblanks die ich gern hätte, denn dann könnte ein guter Rutenbauer auch mal vernünftige Ruten daraus bauen.

Obwohl, Shimano scheint ja gelernt zu haben, nur jetzt sind die Ruten wieder schwerer geworden... ein Teufelskreis.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Es gibt ganz klar einige Shimanoblanks die ich gern hätte, denn dann könnte ein guter Rutenbauer auch mal vernünftige Ruten daraus bauen.
> 
> Obwohl, Shimano scheint ja gelernt zu haben, nur jetzt sind die Ruten wieder schwerer geworden... ein Teufelskreis.



Das sehe ich auch so - es gibt Stangenruten mit sehr guten Blanks, keine Frage. Ob man mit dem Aufbau zufrieden ist muss jeder für sich selbst wissen, die Ansprüche sind da ja auch durchaus unterschiedlich...


----------



## megger (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So sieht es aus. wenn man z-B. einen Berkley Skeletor Blank ( 9`-40g) sieht. Der ist als Gummiblank nicht zu verachten. Leider ist der Aufbau mehr als bescheiden. Kopflastig, ewig langer Griff, und tirisch laute Ringe. Je nach Griffhaltung, wie bei mir auch, ist der Rollenhalter nicht gerade bequem. Schade, dass man an den Blank so nicht rankommt. Genau so bei der Diaflash EX. Da packt Shimano mal eben 9 Ringe drauf und den Rollenhalter auch noch verkehrt herum (für mich). Da schätze ich schon Individualitäz und meine SS III.

Petri

Megger


----------



## padotcom (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



stichling-hunter schrieb:


> Aber mittlerweile möchte ich es hier von euch auch gar nicht mehr beantwortet bekommen, denn von Leuten die nicht im geringsten mit einem kleinen Anflug von eventueller Kritik gegenüber ihrer Schätze umgehen können, kann man nicht mal eine halbwegs objektive Auskunft erwarten und diese von stolzgeblendete Meinung bringt dem Fragenden nunmal rein gar nichts!
> 
> Es ist auch nichts gegen euch und eure Leidenschaft, es ist halt nur eine Variante sich ein Bild vom Gegenüber vor der Meinungseinholung zu verschaffen. So hätte z.B. ein einfaches Eingeständniss, dass es Stangenruten gibt die es in gleicher Köderklasse bei gleicher Balance auf eine geringeres Eigengewicht bringen, vor oder auch nach den Pro-Argumenten die Diskussion objektiver anklingen lassen... Aber somit werde ich in Zukunft mir wohl persönlich ein Bild von diesen einzigartigen "Zauberstöcken" machen müssen.
> |wavey:



Neidisch ist er, der Kleine. Hätte auch gerne eine Handmade. Weil er sie sich aber nicht leisten kann, versucht er sie sich selber schlecht zu reden. Echt armselig...:vik:


----------



## KHof (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@megger: Gutes Beispiel.

Ich bin bekennender Fan der 2,40 Skellies. Bei der Leichten habe ich den Griff gekürzt und anschließend die Ringe runtergesäbelt. Neue Slimsics drauf und fertig.
Die Schwerere bekam auch neue Ringe, ein Spitzenring mit Wulst und ein kleines Gewicht rein.

Sind das jetzt Handmades oder nicht? Zumindest sind es Ruten die jetzt passen und der Weg zur Handgebauten ist nicht mehr weit. 

Klaus


----------



## Norge Fan (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



padotcom schrieb:


> Neidisch ist er, der Kleine. Hätte auch gerne eine Handmade. Weil er sie sich aber nicht leisten kann, versucht er sie sich selber schlecht zu reden. Echt armselig...:vik:


 
Wenn hier was armselig ist,dann deine Aussage !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Er vertritt hier seine Meinung und das ist was das Board ausmacht........
fachliche Diskussionen.   
Selbst wenn er sich "Handmade" nicht leisten kann (was erst noch klar zu stellen wäre),willst Du ihn damit diffamieren?   
Ich habe zum Beispiel nicht eine aufgebaute Rute,aber fange trotzdem meine Fische (ok,eine kommt bald)    
Ich kann jeden verstehen der sich ne Rute bauen lässt,aber lasst doch bitte Leute in Frage stellen ob man das unbedingt haben muß.     

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## KHof (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Norgefan, die Antwort ist vollkommen offensichtlich: 

Man braucht keine. 

Das wird hier keiner bestreiten. Es ist aber schön eine oder mehrere zu haben.
Darum scheint es bei Stichlinghunter aber nicht zu gehen. Worum es allerdings gehen soll habe ich leider nicht verstanden.
In einem Thread um Handgebaute die Leute davon zu überzeugen daß Stangenruten besser sind? Das unterstellt aber eine gewisse Ignoranz.

Klaus


----------



## Norge Fan (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



KHof schrieb:


> Norgefan, die Antwort ist vollkommen offensichtlich:
> 
> Man braucht keine.
> 
> ...


 
Das will ich auch gar nicht schlecht reden,Fakt ist aber das man sich auch solchen Meinungen stellen muß.   

Man kann doch nicht erwarten das sich alle User die keine Handmade besitzen diesen Thread meiden müssen.   
Ergo haben Fragen zum Thema,in welcher Form auch immer ihre Berechtigung.    

Ich selbst werde von Freunden was das Tackle betrifft oft als "krank" bezeichnet,ich kann damit aber umgehen .  

Das beste Beispiel dafür ist wahrscheinlich:       

Die Jungs mit denen ich jedes Jahr in`s gelobte Land fahre sind nicht so verrückt wie ich.   
Nicht mal im Ansatz,aber das interessiert mich Null,weil ich mich darauf freue mit Freunden einen schönen Urlaub zu verbringen.   
Am Ende hatten wir alle unseren Spass,auch die mit der 50 € Ausrüstung.    

Wie gesagt,ich stelle die aufgebauten Ruten nicht in Frage,aber Nachfragen "muß man sowas haben,bzw. sind sie denn wirklich besser" muß man sich gefallen lassen bzw. sie korrekt beantworten.       

Da gehört ein "die kann er sich nicht leisten" einfach nicht hin.   

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## padotcom (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Norge
Dann les dir bitte seine "Diskussion" noch mal durch. Dann verstehst du vielleicht besser.

Ich habe auch keine Handmade. Aber ich schreib hier nicht rein, das die Dinger eh nichts taugen und jede Stangenrute besser ist. Versuch doch mal in nem Raubfischthread die Leute vom Karpfenangeln zu überzeugen. Und dann noch mit fragwürdigen und völlig haltlosen Aussagen.
Und eben, es ist ein Forum. Da ist jede Meinung eine Meinung. Also auch meine. Die bezog sich mitnichten auf seine finanziellen Möglichkeiten. Sondern auf die Art seiner Diskussion.

Nun aber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.

Ich will endlich auch eine haben. Rene??? Bauste mir eine??? :vik:


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Damit hier mal wieder über das wesentliche gesprochen wird ,brauch ich mal ein paar tipps von euch! suche zur ergänzung zu meiner VHF75 ein neues stöckchen! gejiggt werden gummis von 6-12cm mit bis zu 20er köpfen einsatzgebiet kanal und fluss(ströhmungkanten und buhnen)! spinner und wobbler fische ich fast garnicht!


----------



## Slotti (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,

also die 12cm Gummis mit 20gr. Köppes würde ich an der 75er VHF fischen. 

Ansonsten halt die üblichen Verdächtigen.

EST 60 gr. eventuell sogar in 8 Fuß ? 

VHF 30 oder 45 gr.

Spin System III 65 gr.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Heisst Du suchst eine Gummifischrute die im WG-Bereich unter Deiner 75er VHF liegt?

Liegt Dir vom Typ her de VHF gut?

Dann würde ich eine VHF in etwas leichterer Ausführung nehmen...

Oder suchst Du eine Rute mit einer anderen Charakteristik? Dann wäre es natürlich gut zu wissen was anders sein soll!

PS: 4" Gufis mit 20g fische ich auch an der 75er, finde das passt gut.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

18-20köpfe benutze ich ja auch mit der 75er.

ist ja der maximale wert! geht um das spektrum etwas leichter! hab ja auch schon die 45er im auge! geht mir um alternativen!

die vhf liegt mir gut aber vielleicht solls ja mal was anderes werden ! wo liegen die vorzüge der anderen blanks?


----------



## WallerKalle04 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Oder suchst Du eine Rute mit einer anderen Charakteristik? Dann wäre es natürlich gut zu wissen was anders sein soll!



da du auch ne vhf fischt kannst du mir ja sagen welche eigenschaften der anderen blanks anders sind!


----------



## habitealemagne (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Naja ich lese gelegentlich Statements, von Leuten, wo mir scheint, sie wären grundsätzlich aus Prinzip dagegen. Find ich ja auch eine komische Art und Weise. Ich ignoriere das dann lieber.





padotcom schrieb:


> Ich will endlich auch eine haben. Rene??? Bauste mir eine??? :vik:


Klar kannst Du haben. Schreib mal wofür (sicher für die Stikegummis???) Dann bau ich mir was auf und fisch das ein bischen und wenn Dir das passt, bleibt die vielleicht beim nächsten Treffen, bei Dir.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> Damit hier mal wieder über das wesentliche gesprochen wird ,brauch ich mal ein paar tipps von euch! suche zur ergänzung zu meiner VHF75 ein neues stöckchen! gejiggt werden gummis von 6-12cm mit bis zu 20er köpfen einsatzgebiet kanal und fluss(ströhmungkanten und buhnen)! spinner und wobbler fische ich fast garnicht!




Hey WallerKalle hab mir letze Woche die CTS bis 45g aufgebaut und Gestern getestet...Köder hatte ich bis 15cm(No Action) dran und Bleiköpfen bis 14g das ging ganz gut...wenn du ein paar Blanks in die Hand nehmen willst sag bescheid ich kenne einen Rutenbauer der nicht weit wohnt...kannst den ein oder anderen Blank probe fischen...


alex


----------



## Norge Fan (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



padotcom schrieb:


> @ Norge
> 
> Ich will endlich auch eine haben. Rene??? Bauste mir eine??? :vik:


 
Wenn ich endlich mal die Zeit finden würde mich mit dem Thema intensiver zu beschäftigen ........vielleicht  :m.  

Gruß #hRenè


----------



## prignitz_angler (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Peter meint eher Habitealemagne |wavey:


----------



## habitealemagne (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry Namensvetter, mich doicht da hat er mich gemeint. Hab schon mal ne Rute zusammengeklöppelt.

Grüße Rene´


----------



## Tisie (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Megger,



megger schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. wenn man z-B. einen Berkley Skeletor Blank ( 9`-40g) sieht. Der ist als Gummiblank nicht zu verachten. Leider ist der Aufbau mehr als bescheiden. Kopflastig, ewig langer Griff, und tirisch laute Ringe. Je nach Griffhaltung, wie bei mir auch, ist der Rollenhalter nicht gerade bequem. Schade, dass man an den Blank so nicht rankommt. Genau so bei der Diaflash EX. Da packt Shimano mal eben 9 Ringe drauf und den Rollenhalter auch noch verkehrt herum (für mich).


über die Skeletor kann man geteilter Meinung sein, ich mag den Blank nicht, dafür die Diaflash EX umso mehr. Aber bevor ich Zeit und Geld in den Neuaufbau meiner beiden DF EX investiere, teste ich mal VHF und EST 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## biX (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



KHof schrieb:


> @megger: Gutes Beispiel.
> 
> Ich bin bekennender Fan der 2,40 Skellies. Bei der Leichten habe ich den Griff gekürzt und anschließend die Ringe runtergesäbelt. Neue Slimsics drauf und fertig.
> Die Schwerere bekam auch neue Ringe, ein Spitzenring mit Wulst und ein kleines Gewicht rein.
> ...



... und die Stöcke wirft er auch noch beim Zigarettendrehen. Ein sehr eigener Wurfstil ...


----------



## KHof (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nur kein Neid! Alles eine Frage der Übung.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



ivo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es Erfahrungen mit CTS/Harrison/SpinSystem als Multiaufbau?
> Möchte mir evtl. eine Rod in 8-8,5ft aufbauen lassen. Köder sollen 15er und 23er Kopytos sowie Würmer sein.
> ...



Ich habe eine 90er 8ft CTS EST als Multiaufbau. Aufgrund der derzeitigen Bedingungen aber noch nicht gefischt oder probegeworfen.


----------



## OnTheMove (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@WallerKalle04 ich hätte auch gesagt, das wenn du was anderes sucht, das du dir mal die CTS-EST 60 8ft mal angucken sollst.

Die 45 EST fische ich in der Länge, aber da ist für mich bei 14g mit 4" Kopyto feierabend.

Die VHF45 habe ich leider noch nicht gefischt. Kommt aber noch 


Ach ja, Handmades müssen net teuer sein, da wir das tham vorher hatten, meine lieblingsrute für Finesse rigs hat mich 65€ mit Kork gekostet 

grüße Markus


----------



## (Ab)schleppangler (1. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo, kann mir jemand was zu diesem neuen blank sagen oder hat erfahrung damit: _avatar full contact spin, __Länge 2,75m , WG 5-90gr., Blankgewicht ca. 135gr., Durchmesser Tip 2,8mm Butt 13,5mm. Gefunden hab ich das Angebot bei ebay._[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## Leski (1. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Den hab ich auch schon gesehen bei Ebay,den gibts aber noch nicht lange wies aussieht,ich denk nicht das dir jemand was dazu sagen kann.Ich denk mir nur die WG-Angaben sind mal wieder voll übertrieben:q.
Teste ihnen doch einfach und gib uns bescheid#6


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube kaum das dazu jemand was sagen kann, weil sogar in der Auktion _Angebot zur Markteinführung_ und _Erstauflage_ steht.
5-90g ist entweder ein Schwabbelstock oder relativ steif mit einem WG zwischen 30-70g (so wie die meisten 5-100g Ruten).


----------



## Tisie (1. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

... und selbst bei realen 30-70g erscheint mir der Spitzendurchmesser recht dick und das Gewicht recht hoch - das scheint ja 'ne dolle Japan-High-Modulus-Carbon-Faser zu sein. Bei dem Preis würde ich nicht mal darüber nachdenken ... na immerhin gibt's 'ne schicke Knitter-Carbon-Optik dazu 

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (1. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Na ja, die Harisson-Blanks -90g liegen etwa in dem Range, aber SS oder EST sind schon klar leichter. Ist halt die Frage was die Rute real so bringt.

Wenn sie für Gufi und Wobbler sein soll hört sich das ja eher allroundmässig an, aber das ist Kaffeesatz-Leserei - einen Blank zu kaufen von dem keiner was weiss ist nicht so meine Sache. Dafür gibt es in diesem Bereich einfach zu viele Blanks zu denen es Daten und Erfahrungswerte gibt, da würde ich so einen Versuch zu diesem Blank (preislich voll im Bereich der bekanntermassen guten Blanks, aber deutlich über dem was man für Mittelklasse-Blanks bezahlt) nicht machen.


----------



## angler1996 (2. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo in die Runde
hat einer schon diese Ringe verbaut:
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/ringsaetze-rutenbau/
und Erfahrungen damit ( bei Verwendung geflochtener Schnur) , wollte nicht noch extra was erföffnen.
Danke im Voraus.
Gruß A.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (2. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Welche Ringe genau?


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

zu doof, Link auf Alles, sorry.

Hard Aluminium , RSBA 206
Danke u.Gruß A.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kenne die Ringe selber nicht, befürchte aber das hier wenig Feedback kommt. Ich nehme mal an das keiner so einen Ringsatz an eine High-End-Spinnrute gebaut hat, da kommen ja meist eher Fuji Sic in Frage...

Es ist halt ein sehr günstiger Ringsatz, leider muss man oft feststellen das die Einlagen dann eben auch nicht so wirklich toll sind. Es gibt da im Rutenbauforum einige sehr interessante Detailaufnahmen, auf denen sehr gut zu erkennen ist das es da eben sehr unterschiedliche Qualitäten gibt. Die Fuji-Sic sind wesentlich glatter als alle anderen Ringe, die dort verglichen wurden.

Wenn es eine hochwertige Rute ist würde ich 20€ drauflegen und Fuji-Sic empfehlen. Wenn es ein preiswerter Aufbau sein soll bist Du mit den Ringen vermutlich auch nicht besser oder schlechter dran als bei den meisten Fertigruten des günstigen Segments. Angeln kann man damit sicher.


----------



## angler1996 (3. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

stephan: 
soweit ist mir das auch klar, aber Fragen schadet nichts, 
oder ?
Gruß A.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (3. März 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schon klar... Versuch es doch eventuell mal im RBF oder hier in Basteln und Selbermachen, da sind wesentlich mehr Leute unterwegs die selber aufbauen als hier im Thread, denke mal da bekommst Du eher eine Antwort die Dir weiterhilft.


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Doch, 2 Batsons kamen dieses Jahr dazu. Da hier aber anderes "Publikum" herrscht, interessiert es hier merklich wenig, wenn hier Ruten unter 2.70 m gepostet werden.


----------



## Bobster (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Chrizzi
..doch,doch..interessiert mich auch :q

Die Optimierung meines Geräteparks ist eine
sich im "Fluß" befindliche Dauer-Aufgabe.


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe bereits einen ISB721 aufgebaut. Für mich ist das eine sehr gute Jigrute. 

Da ich noch eine stärkere Jigge wollte, hab ich mir den ISB843 besorgt. Da ich den mit Matagi aufbauen wollte hab ich zur Wartezeitüberbrückung noch einen ISB720 mitbestellt. 

Der ISB720 ist wie von Batson beschrieben. Der gefällt mir auch sehr gut, auch wenn ich kaum Nutzen davon habe. 

Der ISB842 fällt leider ganz anders aus als erwartet. Anstelle des angegeben Fast Tapers ist es ehr ein mod fast Taper (ehr Richtung moderate). 

Den ISB720 habe ich als Spinning aufgebaut, Duplon Rollenhalter ein paar Hardloys von CMW und ein paar Ringe einer gebrochenen Spitze und fertig war die kleine. 
Den ISB843 habe ich mit Matagi Kram aufgebaut, ebenfalls mit Duplon aber als Baitcaster, ein Sack Fuji Titanium Guides. 

Beide Ruten sind mit schwaren Garn und silbernen Ziergarn gewickelt. 

Wie sich der ISB843 nun als Jigge macht, weiß ich nicht. Ich weiß nichtmal ob ich das dieses Jahr überhaupt rausfinden werde. Eigentlich müsste das gut klappen, auch wenn ich lieber mehr das Fast-Taper gehabt hätte mit einer softeren Spitze, da ich damit auch T-Rigs fischen möchte. Aber das werde ich einfach mal testen, falls ich dazu kommen sollte. 

Ein paar Bilder des ISB843:

Noch ohne Hakenöse
http://img40.*ih.us/img40/467/cimg27201.th.jpg



Hakenöse noch ohne Lack
http://img534.*ih.us/img534/8651/cimg27221.th.jpg


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sieht doh gut aus und hört sich interessant an, ich denke es gibt hier auch ein Interesse an kurzen Ruten und Multiaufbuten, auch wenn vermutlich mehr "klassische" Aufbauten mit 2,70 und Statio gemacht werden.


----------



## Bobster (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Insbesondere der untere WG-Bereich,
0 - 10g, gepaart mit einer Pixi oder Presso
als einteilge Baitcaster, ca 1.90 - 2.10...steht schon
etwas länger auf meiner Liste.


Der Blank Rainshadow Spin RX7
3-25g scheint den Anforderungen eventuell zu entsprechen ?
Lieber würde ich aber einen Blank mit höchsten bis 15g
bekomen....naja...Ich werde mich maldamit beschäftigen...

Gleich muß ich aber erst 'mal angeln gehen


----------



## Chrizzi (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die beiden Bilder sind von dem MH Blank. Durchmesser bei den Metallteil über dem Rollenhalter 12.5 mm

Der ISB721 hatte ein Durchmesser von ~ 10 mm. Der Blank fällt aber auch ganz anders aus, der hat wirklich ein Fast Taper. 


@bobster: Schau dir mal den ISB720 an. Der ISB721 hat zwar fast das selbe WG (ich geh nach den Batson Katalog) fällt aber ganz anders aus.

ISB720: mod fast Taper - Richtung moderate
ISB721: Fast Taper - passt ganz gut

Die ISB721 Rute habe ich mit einer 51er Calcutta gepaart, damit fische ich Jigs mit bis zu 7/8 g Köpfen. 10 g geht auch, ist aber schon ehr zu viel. Werfen kann man auch noch einen 18 g Spöket sehr gut und auch führen. Aber Batson hat die Blanks für Jigs "gekennzeichnet" hat, haben sie das "Lure Weight" angegeben, was halbwegs gut passt. 

Den ISB720 (+2500er Rarenium) habe ich noch nicht richtig getestet... Minijigs mit mini Kopf (ich schätze mal 1 g) gehen gut, ist etwas schwer die mit der 20er FC (Hauptschnur) zu werfen, aber bei einem 1/8 Tungsten Bullet läuft die Sache ganz anders. Da läd sich der Blank schon gut auf. Wie weit man nun mit dem WG/LW nach oben gehen kann weiß ich nicht.


----------



## discobarsch (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ich bau mir gerade einen pac-bay tradition II blank in 2,15m/5-30g auf.
ohne ringe macht sie einen schönen schnellen eindruck wie das mit den ringen ist wird man sehen.
was mir besonders gut an dem blank gefällt ist das er so dünn ist wie ein bleistift!!!

ein fuji ipsm rollenhalter so wie zweigeteilter duplongriff sind schon drauf.
diese woche kommen dann die fuji alconite einstegringe drauf.

..werd das teil mal posten wenns fertig ist (hab übernächste woche urlaub und wollte dann gezielt mit dem bellyboat los wofür ich mir die rute aufbaue und dann muss sie fertig sein).


----------



## snorreausflake (10. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So fertig mit ausbuddeln des Freds:g
Jetzt hoff ich nur das ich richtig bin

Nach langem überlegen und etlich Anläufen,hab ich mich jetzt doch dazu durchgerungen ne Spinnrute aufbauen zu lassen nur die Frage welche!!!

Zu meinem Gewässer : ich befische zwei Baggerseen mit Badewannenprofil und ner Durchschnittstiefe von zwei Metern.
Der Boden ist schlammig, hat aber auch sandige und kiesige Stellen. Gefischt wird nur vom Ufer!!!
Zielfische und Köder : Hauptsächlich auf Zander und Hecht.
Beidesmal mit den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Kopytos, Big Hammer, Walleye Turbo, Sandras und Salt Shaker in den Größen 10-12cm und Kopfgewichten von 7-10 Gramm.
Hauptsächlich wird "gefaullenzt"|rolleyes Als Rolle wird ne 400er Stradic drunter hängen.
Mir ist einfach wichtig das ich merke was der Gufi grad macht, das ständige auf die Schnur schauen strengt ganz schön an und in der Dämmerung kann man es gleich ganz vergessen

Ich hab jetzt mal nen Baratungstermin bei CMW vereinbart und am Telefon wurde mir ne Spin System 3 in 2,7m bis 60gr. empfohlen. Ein Boardi und guter Bekannter meinte das ich mir aufjedenfall noch CTS EST anschauen soll! CMW hat den Blank ja im Shop aber auf der Ruten Unikate Seite taucht über den  nix auf, wird ja wohl aber trotzdem auch verbaut oder|kopfkrat  

Ich hab glaub ne ähnlich Frage letztes jahr schon mal gestellt|rolleyes trotzdem würde ich mich über Erfahrungen freuen und euer Fachwissen nochmals in Anspruch nehmen#6


----------



## prignitz_angler (10. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo

Mit der SS3 machst du überhaupt nichts falsch.

Kannst dir ja aussuchen ob 2,70m oder gekürzt, aber der Weckesser wird dir schon das richtige Rütchen bauen, bin ich mir sicher #6


----------



## Slotti (10. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

wohin die Beratung bei CMW geht ist doch klar  Die Spin System III ist schon eine gute Rute , die Frage ist nur ob du soviel Geld ausgeben magst oder halt zu VHF oder EST greifst mußt du selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bei den von dir angegebenen Gewichten und Ködern fiele mir spontan die CTS EST 30-60g ein. Die SS3 wäre mir gekürzt für die Angelei zu unsensibel und ungekürzt zu weich in der Spitze. 

Das Weckesser die SS3 empfiehlt ist klar, denn da verdient er am meisten dran. Zum Blankpreis der SS3 soll es ja auch eine Stangenrute mit dem gleichen Blank zum Blankpreis des CMW-Blanks geben, allerdings mit einer etwas langsameren Faser, ja nee, also ist klar oder...


----------



## DRU (10. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ob Du jetzt die von Herrn Weckesser bevoorzugte SS III nimmst, an der er deutlich mehr verdient, oder eben eine CTS EST 60 WG ist zwar nicht schnuppe, aber es sind beides Top Blanks auf aller höchstem Niveau, die ideal für die Gummifischerei geeignet sind. Ich selber bin großer CTS Fan, schätze aber aber auch die SS III sehr. Ideal ist immer ein Testfischen. Vielleicht gibts bei Die jemanden in der Nähe, oder zu dem Du mal schnell hin flitzen kannst. Vielleicht kann Dir der Herr Weckesser auch ein Testexemplar schicken.

Hat Dein besagter Kumpel vielleicht ne CTS EST. Die 60 WG hab ich zu kurz gefischt, um genau sagen zu können, wieviel taktiler diese an 7 und 10 Gramm Köpfen ist, als meine 75er. Die SS III ist da deutlich feinfühliger, hat aber auch weniger bumms.


----------



## biX (10. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> wohin die Beratung bei CMW geht ist doch klar  Die Spin System III ist schon eine gute Rute , die Frage ist nur ob du soviel Geld ausgeben magst oder halt zu VHF oder EST greifst mußt du selbst entscheiden.



Bitte keine VHF! Die hab ich eine im Keller zu stehen und überlege jedesmal, ob ich die mal zum Aalangeln raus hole (das halte ich von ihr ...)

Ich selbst habe X-Spinnruten und gehe am Liebsten mit der SS2 von CMW und mit meiner geliebten Gamakats Cheetah (ohne "R") 86 H (147 Gramm) los. :l

Wie die Vorschreiber schon sagen, Ruten mal selbst in die Hand nehmen.
Bei CMW ist das allerdings etwas gefährlich, weil bei mir da immer irgendwas an der Hand hängen bleibt (SS2, ETS Meerforelle, 2 Karpfenruten ...)
Bei der SS2 bin ich z.B. immer wieder erstaunt, welche breite Gewichtsklasse die wirft. Wenn man die nämlich in der Hand hat, würde man das von ihr gar nicht erwarten, dass sie nach unten selbst mit 5gr-Köpfen und 5 cm Kopyto klar kommt (ab 10 gr. plus Gummifisch aufwärts macht es dann aber richtig Spaß ...)
Hatte schon mal jemand in letzter Zeit die Loomis Escape 2,55 m, 7-21 Gramm in der Hand (danke Klaus, ich durfte ja mal kurz ...). Erstaunlich, was man aus dem kleinen Rütchen rausholen kann.

MfG
V.


----------



## snorreausflake (10. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> wohin die Beratung bei CMW geht ist doch klar  Die Spin System III ist schon eine gute Rute , die Frage ist nur ob du soviel Geld ausgeben magst oder halt zu VHF oder EST greifst mußt du selbst entscheiden.


Was schenken die sich den preislich,also EST und SS3??
Als "Schwob" schaut man halt auch ein bissle auf die Preise
auf der einen HP sind ja nur die Preise für aufgebaute Ruten und auf der anderen hat er nur Blanks|kopfkrat Baut er denn überhaupt ne EST auf? 



DRU schrieb:


> Ob Du jetzt die von Herrn Weckesser bevoorzugte SS III nimmst, an der er deutlich mehr verdient, oder eben eine CTS EST 60 WG ist zwar nicht schnuppe, aber es sind beides Top Blanks auf aller höchstem Niveau, die ideal für die Gummifischerei geeignet sind. Ich selber bin großer CTS Fan, schätze aber aber auch die SS III sehr. Ideal ist immer ein Testfischen. Vielleicht gibts bei Die jemanden in der Nähe, oder zu dem Du mal schnell hin flitzen kannst. Vielleicht kann Dir der Herr Weckesser auch ein Testexemplar schicken.
> 
> Hat Dein besagter Kumpel vielleicht ne CTS EST. Die 60 WG hab ich zu kurz gefischt, um genau sagen zu können, wieviel taktiler diese an 7 und 10 Gramm Köpfen ist, als meine 75er. Die SS III ist da deutlich feinfühliger, hat aber auch weniger bumms.


Also ist das wie bei vielem im Leben mal wieder Geschmackssache oder gibt es doch nen deutlichen Trend in einen der beiden Blanks?
Leider hab ich noch keinen hier ausfindig gemacht der einen der zwei Blanks fischt,allerdings hab ich was gehört das einer aus meinem Verein mit aufgebauten Ruten rumturnt.
Ist es denn wahrscheinlich das man "Testexemplare" bekommen kann???
Mit Bums meinst wahrscheinlich mehr Rückgrat oder? Naja die zu erwartende Fischgröße bei mir im Gewässer ist eher 70er Durchschnitt, also dürfte auch was "feinfühligeres" in Frage kommen

Danke schonmal an alle Schreiberlinge und bitte mehr Input


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Was schenken die sich den preislich,also EST und SS3??



Der Preisunterschied entsteht im wesentlichen durch den Unterschied des Blankpreises. Ich würde dir übrigens empfehlen, den Aufbau eher schlicht zu halten, das senkt den Preis erheblich. 

Neben CMW gibt es noch andere Rutenbauer, bei denen man mal eine Preisauskunft einholen kann:

http://www.ch-rutenbaushop.de/epages/61681492.sf

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/spinnruten-blanks-rutenbau/

http://www.rutenbau-hellbrueck.de/shop/

und andere...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde Dir auch raten auf jeden Fall mal einige der Ruten zu testen, das macht die Entscheidung wesentlich einfacher. 

Ist halt die Frage wie viel man in diese "Vorbereitung" investieren möchte (Zeit und eventuell Fahrtkosten), minimiert aber eben dann das Risiko eine Rute zu bekommen die nicht den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht. Das ist dann auch teuer...


----------



## jerkfreak (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Muss ich absolut zustimmen. Einige bzw den bevorzugten und ins Auge gefassten Stecken vorher mal probe zu fischen, ist absolut kein Fehler! Nein, sogar fast "Pflicht"...! Allerdings auch sehr gefährlich...! 

Martin hab ich es nämlich zu verdanken (30km fahren sind ja kein Thema) dass es neben ner 75er VHF damals auch unbedingt noch ne Stella und ne Branze werden mussten...! Schönen Dank auch...!  Und dass sich so ein Virus schnell im Keller ausbreiten kann, seh ich heute...!


----------



## Slotti (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> Bitte keine VHF! Die hab ich eine im Keller zu stehen und überlege jedesmal, ob ich die mal zum Aalangeln raus hole (das halte ich von ihr ...)



Ich nehme an du redest von der 75er ? Ich finde die 30er paßt sehr gut zu den angegebenen Ködern und ist auch eine ganz andere Rute als die 75er.

@ Snorre

der Blank der EST liegt bei ~€ 125,- der SSIII- Blank bei € 189,-

Nochmal die Spin System sind tolle Ruten und spielen für mich ihr Stärke bei den schweren Modellen 85gr. 95gr. WG aus. Die Ruten haben sehr leichte Spitzen was einen für das Wurfgewicht leichten Aufbau ermöglicht. (Das geht mit den schweren VHF oder EST nicht) 

Die EST ist etwas anders als VHF und SSII auf den ersten Zentimetern des Spitzenteils ist der Blank recht hart aber bedingt durch den geringen Durchmesser des Blanks wird sie im Mittelteil etwas "weicher" bzw hat kein spürbar einsetzendes Rückrat. Zum faulenzen und für deine Köder wäre die 60gr. Variante meiner Ansicht die Richtige. Die EST ist sehr Drillsicher und jeder Fisch fühlt sich größer an als er eigentlich ist, auch einen Beifang Barsch federt sie im Nahbereich weg (bei der VHF etwas schwieriger) Die EST hat unter Last die "rundeste" Aktion von allen, VHF und SSIII haben aber hintenraus mehr Rückrat und dadurch mehr Kraft für den Großfisch.

Hoffe das hilft dir noch ein wenig. 

Egal wie du dich entscheidest, ich denke du wirst mit jeder der 3 Ruten zufrieden sein


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Für mein Empfinden wären die 30er VHF wie auch die 60er ESt eine gute Wahl. Aber auf jeden Fall sollte man sich die mal vorher anschauen.

Die VHF ist eine sehr gute Gummirute, man muss halt wissen was man sucht... Für den hier genannten Einsatzbereich ist die 75er deutlich überdimensioniert, aber mit der 30er kann man richtig Spaß haben!


----------



## snorreausflake (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke nochmal an alle für die Antworten#6

Also ich weiß schon das man die Ruten am besten mal gefischt bzw. in der Hand gehabt haben soll.
Fischen wird schwer, da ich hier (Stuttgarter Raum)keinen kenne der eine der zwei Ruten besitz ( vielleicht ihr|kopfkrat).
Ich bin durchaus gewillt für die "Vorbereitung" zu reisen (deswegen auch Termin bei CMW der auch nicht um die Ecke ist) allerdings ist irgendwann auch mal Schluß|rolleyes so 200-250Km Radius ist ok. 

@ Slotti : also kan man sagen die EST macht bei mittleren Fischen richtig laune, packt aber auch große und die anderen zwei fühlen sich erst im oberen größen Bereich wohl?
Wär dann schon ein Punkt für EST. 
VHF hab ich leider schon zu viel unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört

Baut CMW jetzt auch die CTS auf oder vertickert er nur die Blanks? Ich weiß komische Frage aber auf der Ruten Unikate Seite taucht keine CTS auf#c

Man merkt das hier "Freaks" ( im positiven Sinne:vik unterwegs sind die was verstehen von der Materie#6


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> @ Slotti : also kan man sagen die EST macht bei mittleren Fischen richtig laune, packt aber auch große und die anderen zwei fühlen sich erst im oberen größen Bereich wohl?
> Wär dann schon ein Punkt für EST.



Interessant wären auch die weniger bekannten CTS LRS Blanks, fische momentan eine 2,70 -100gr. reales Ködergewichtsspektrum liegt in etwa gleich mit der 90er EST mit ein wenig mehr luft nach oben und unten, bedingt durch die schnelle Spitze.  

Die LRS Blanks haben im Handteil mehr Power, durch die schnelle Spitze lassen sich aber auch leichtere Köder besser werfen wie mit einer vergleichbaren EST. 

Für die von Dir genannten Köder wäre die - 45 bzw. die -75 gr. sehr Interessant, abhängig von dem Gewässer in dem Du Sie überwiegend nutzen möchtest.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> |rolleyes so 200-250Km Radius ist ok.



Sag Bescheid wenn/wann Du kommen willst.

Diverse VHF/EST/SS2 stehen bereit...

Wenn Du wirklich Interesse hast scan Deinen Jahresfischereischein und ich besorge eine Gastkarte, dann können wir die Ruten Probefischen.

Details gerne per PN #6


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Die LRS Blanks haben im Handteil mehr Power, durch die schnelle Spitze lassen sich aber auch leichtere Köder besser werfen wie mit einer vergleichbaren EST.



Ich hatte selber den LRS noch nicht in der Hand, habe aber gehört die Blankcharakteristik soll ähnlich der VHF sein.

Kannst Du das bestätigen?


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist für mich die beste Lösung zwischen EST und VHF, die VHF ist in der Spitze ein wenig härter (wenn man sie im direkten vergleich fischt) sonst recht ähnlich.

Werde mich nächsten Monat noch an eine bis 75gr. machen, weil meiner Meinung nach besser "für Gummi" geeignet wie vergleichbare EST.

Will die EST nicht schlecht machen, haber selber 90er 120er und 150er, nur sind die LRS direkter.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Will die EST nicht schlecht machen, haber  selber 90er 120er und 150er, nur sind die LRS direkter.



Deswegen gefallen mir die VHF besser.

Sind die LRS denn dann im Drill eher wie die EST oder die VHF?


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das gesamte Spitzenteil federt dochrecht gut, mit steigenden Druck kommt mehr das Handteil jedoch bedarf es dafür schon ein wenig Gegenwehr des Fisches.

Die LRS ist hinten herraus ein wenig homogener wie die VHF ohne aber schwach zu wirken.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke das muss ich mir mal genauer anschauen... :vik:

Die Drillkraft der VHF ist einfach Top, und da ich hier öfters mit recht großen Marmorkarpfen zu tun habe brauche ich das auch. Da gefällt mir die EST weniger, die Rute wirkt wesentlich früher ausgelastet. Mal sehen ob die LRS da nicht eine passende Alternative sein könnte.

Verdammt, schon wieder ein neues Projekt...


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das Problem hatte ich auch, die EST sind super vorallem schön homogen, jedoch kommt das Handteil sehr früh und genau das ist bei der LRS kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch, die EST sind super vorallem schön homogen, jedoch kommt das Handteil sehr früh und genau das ist bei der LRS kein Thema mehr.



Hört sich sehr interessant an! #6


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kann ich nur empfehlen, kenn mittlerweile einige welche sich zu Ihren EST's noch LRS fischen. 
Speziell beim jiggen in Strömung spielt das mehr an Puch seinen Trmuph aus.


----------



## Slotti (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

für meinen Geschmack sind die LRS in der Spitze zu weich für Gufi , lassen aber dadurch ein beschleunigen des Köders übers Rückrat zu und werden somit warscheinlich breiter im Spektrum als die EST, die dann dort eher "einbricht".

Ich würde die LRS von ihrerer Charakteristik ähnlich einordnen wie die VHF nur halt mit deutlich weicherer Spitze (oben 25-30cm)

Es gibt aber genug Leute die genau sowas mögen, die Rocksweeper soll ja ähnlich sein.


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich würde die LRS von ihrerer Charakteristik ähnlich einordnen wie die VHF nur halt mit deutlich weicherer Spitze (oben 25-30cm)



Lässt sich ein wenig über die Beringung kompensieren, siehe Spitzenteil.


----------



## Slotti (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> @ Slotti : also kan man sagen die EST macht bei mittleren Fischen richtig laune, packt aber auch große und die anderen zwei fühlen sich erst im oberen größen Bereich wohl?
> Wär dann schon ein Punkt für EST.
> VHF hab ich leider schon zu viel unterschiedliche Meinungen gehört



die anderen beiden können das auch , die ungekürzte SSIII 60gr. ist auch recht "sensibel" in der Spitze was dem Beifang Barsch zugute kommt, die VHF macht da etwas mehr Probleme.

Die Ruten sind allesamt (meiner Meinung) für den Durchschnittszander keinesfalls zu schwer bei der EST wird er sich aber nach mehr anfühlen. Jede hat da auf Ihre Art etwas spezielles was die andere nicht hat 



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Baut CMW jetzt auch die CTS auf oder vertickert er nur die Blanks? Ich weiß komische Frage aber auf der Ruten Unikate Seite taucht keine CTS auf#c



ja tut er


----------



## OnTheMove (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte zwar noch keine aufgebaute VHF und LRS in der Hand, dafür aber Blanks zum vergleich. Und mein Eindruck deckt sich mit dem was Weserwaller geschrieben hat. Aber in der Praxis hab ich sie noch nicht getestet.

Ich Persöhnlich würde die LRS der EST vorziehen, da ich die Spitzenbetonte Aktion mit Rückrad eher mag als die eher "Durchgehende" EST. Ist halt eine Geschmackssache

grüße Markus


----------



## DRU (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Die EST hat unter Last die "rundeste" Aktion von allen, VHF und SSIII haben aber hintenraus mehr Rückrat und dadurch mehr Kraft für den Großfisch.



Wie geschrieben die 60er EST kenne ich zu wenig, jedoch hat die 75er meines Erachtens deutlich mehr Punch, als die 60er SSIII.

Ich habe hier bisher noch keinen Fisch dran gehabt, bei dem ich das Gefühl hatte, dass die EST zu wenig Rückrat hat. Das mag zum einen daran liegen, dass hier in der Weser selten Waller gefangen werden und noch kein Meterzwanzig Hecht bei mir eingestiegen ist. Ich muss mich jedoch mittels eines Marmors nochmal eines besseren belehren Stefan#6.


----------



## Slotti (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

das ist alles halt auch wieder fachchinesisch mit sehr viel subjektivem Empfinden. Ich würde auch nicht sagen das die EST zu wenig Power haben aber mit Ruten wie der VHF und meiner Ansicht nach auch der SSIII kriegst du im Ernstfall besser Druck auf den Fisch als mit der EST.


----------



## DRU (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So ist das mit dem subjektiven Empfinden .

Würd mich jetzt ja interessieren wie Kai das sieht......aber eigentlich auch alles wieder nebensächlich.......


----------



## Slotti (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ DRU 

du darfst aber nicht vergessen das Kai`s Rute nur am Handteil gekürzt wurde , das macht sicherlich auch was aus


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> mehr 2-Beinringe sollen die Aktion versteifen, oder wie meinst du das?



Das wissen wir doch Beide dass das Quatsch ist, duch die Anzahl der Ringe jedoch verteilt sich die Last anders wenn auch nur minimal.


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Punktuell sicherlich, ob sich das aber auf die Gesamtaktion auswirkt |kopfkrat


----------



## snorreausflake (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sag Bescheid wenn/wann Du kommen willst.
> 
> Diverse VHF/EST/SS2 stehen bereit...
> 
> ...


Hast PN:m 



Slotti schrieb:


> die anderen beiden können das auch , die ungekürzte SSIII 60gr. ist auch recht "sensibel" in der Spitze was dem Beifang Barsch zugute kommt, die VHF macht da etwas mehr Probleme.
> 
> Die Ruten sind allesamt (meiner Meinung) für den Durchschnittszander keinesfalls zu schwer bei der EST wird er sich aber nach mehr anfühlen. Jede hat da auf Ihre Art etwas spezielles was die andere nicht hat


Alles klar Danke#6


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Es geht doch aber garnicht um die mechanische Versteifung durch (mehr Ringe) sondern viel mehr um die Lastenverteilung durch mehr Punkte (Ringe) auf denen sich die gleiche Kraft verteilt.


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> das ist alles halt auch wieder fachchinesisch mit sehr viel subjektivem Empfinden. Ich würde auch nicht sagen das die EST zu wenig Power haben aber mit Ruten wie der VHF und meiner Ansicht nach auch der SSIII kriegst du im Ernstfall besser Druck auf den Fisch als mit der EST.





DRU schrieb:


> So ist das mit dem subjektiven Empfinden .
> 
> Würd mich jetzt ja interessieren wie Kai das sieht......aber eigentlich auch alles wieder nebensächlich.......



Vom subjektiven Empfinden her fühlte sich die EST75 aus der Erinnerung heraus schon irgendwie nach mehr Liftpower an. Aber eine richtige Aussage darüber könnte man nur treffen, bis man mit beiden Ruten wenigstens mal einen größeren Fisch gedrillt hat oder wenigstens versucht hat irgendein schwereres Gewicht anzuheben...

Fakt ist, daß die SSIII von der Aktion her viel stufiger aufgebaut ist, das Rückgrat früher einsetzt und im Verhältnis zur Spitze ziemlich steif ist, wenn auch noch flexibel. Es erfordert schon etwas Druck den Blank bis zur Steckverbindung zu biegen und noch eine ganze Ecke mehr bis zum Griff . Deswegen würde ich sagen durchaus Großfisch-fähig.
Aber ob nun weniger oder mehr Druck erforderlich ist die Rute richtig, richtig  krumm zu biegen als bei der EST75 weiß ich nicht, haben wir ja auch noch nie getestet. Am Anfang krümmt die EST jedenfalls nicht sehr leicht, aber wenn erstmal Krümmung drin ist und der Druck erhöht wird geht es auch ziemlich schnell weit rein... Ist bei meiner eher umgekehrt. |supergri Ich hätte bei einer kompletten Vollbelastung auch ehrlich gesagt etwas Angst um meine feine Spitze, aber das ist wahrscheinlich eher ein psychologisches Problem. |supergri

Gefühlt würde ich jedenfalls die 75iger EST eine WG- und Powerstufe über meiner SSIII mit ungekürzter Spitze ansiedeln, wenn mir auch das Fischen im über- und unterlasteten Zustand besser bei meiner gefällt, ist ganz gut wenn man ne größere Bandbreite an Ködern mit einer Rute abdecken will.
Aufjedenfall kriegt man mit beiden bestimmt alles irgendwie raus, was kein ü150cm Waller ist... |supergri


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Dadurch fühlt sich die Spitze steifer an !

Was passiert den bitte wenn ich den Gufi oder was auch immer beschleunige über die Rutenspitze? 
Sie biegt ein !
Wenn ich nun die Kraft auf mehrere Punkte verteile ? Dann nimmt die Kraft je Punkt ab, wodurch  die Gesamtbelastung zwar nicht gemindert wird, sich aber ganz anders verteilt.

Glauben muss man das auch nicht, nur verstehen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> das ist alles halt auch wieder fachchinesisch mit sehr viel subjektivem Empfinden. Ich würde auch nicht sagen das die EST zu wenig Power haben aber mit Ruten wie der VHF und meiner Ansicht nach auch der SSIII kriegst du im Ernstfall besser Druck auf den Fisch als mit der EST.



Sehr schön geschrieben!

Ich habe in letzter Zeit viel mit der EST 75 und der 30er VHF gefischt. Mit den selben Ködern wohlgemerkt, die Angaben sind da sehr unterschiedlich.

An der EST macht ein kleiner Fisch schon was her, Drillen ist easy und der Stock auch bei einem 60er Hecht schon ganz schön krumm. Mit einem Marmorkarpfen von ~1,35 war die Rute dann aber vollkommen krumm, da war nicht mehr viel mit dirigieren.

Die VHF ist im Vergleich nicht von alleine krum, da muss man bei kleinen Fischen schon selbst Druck machen. Das kann bei Barschen etc ein Problem sein, weil man dann schnell zu viel Druck macht und der Fisch ausschlitzt. Andererseits ist dann auch der Marmorkarpfen im Drill beherschbar, das vermittelt ein wesentlich besseres Gefühl.

Die 75er VHF ist dann noch mal was anderes, da kann man den Marmor bei passender Rolle auch in der Flucht stoppen. Das Rückgrat im Handteil ist eine andere Liga.

Rausbekommen tut man den mittelgroßen Fisch mit beiden Modellen locker, der kleine Fisch ist an der EST zum einen spaßiger, zum anderen auch einfacher zu landen. Bei wirklich großen Fischen macht die VHF mehr Druck und vermittelt mir ein wesentlich sichereres Drillgefühl, weil im Handteil eine Menge Power steckt.

Alles nur meine subjektive Erfahrung, aber eben alles aus realen Drillsituationen... Deswegen gehe ich jetzt auch nicht näher auf die SS2 ein, mit der hatte ich noch keine wirklich großen Fische am Band. Ein 70er Hecht ist damit aber schnell eingeleiert... :m Ich finde die Rute gut für Gufis in (4) 5'-7', drunter fehlt mir Feeling, drüber ist sie mir zu weiche. 

CU Stefan


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich lade dir heute Abend mal 2 Fotos hoch


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> also fühlt sich eine NGC-Beringte Spitze d.M.n. steifer an als eine 5+1 Beringte 2,7m Rute?



Um dieses Mysterium abschließend zu klären habe ich jetzt noch eine 30er VHF mit NGC-Beringung geordert, der Rutenbauer meines Vertrauens hat mir vor wenigen Minuten erzählt das die Wicklungen fertig sind. Da werden also in den nächsten Wochen sicher ein paar Erkenntnisse kommen, da der Griffaufbau, Blank etc gleich sind, nur die Ringe sind unterschiedlich (Sic 7+1 gegen Tit-Sic 9+1).


----------



## OnTheMove (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ... aber ist der LRS Blank nicht schon ein "Auslaufmodell"?
> 
> Bei cts-fishing kann ich ihn zumindest nicht mehr finden ....




Die EST wirst du auch auf der Hompage nicht finden. Weil sie eine "extra" Anfertigung für den Deutschen Vertieb sind. Interessant ist, das auf allen EST's SS902-2 oder ähnliches Drauf steht. Was für mich heist das es CTS Blanks aus der Salmon Steelhead serie sind, die mit "SS"" deklariert sind. Welcher Code jetzt auf den LRS steht weiß ich nicht.

grüße Markus


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hatten wir die Diskussion (in diesem Thread?) nicht schon mal? Ich meine Mr. Sprock hat da mal Bilder geliefert?


----------



## OnTheMove (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn du den Vertriebler aber danach Frägst, kriegst du diese Info. (mit der "extra" anfertigung)

Genau deshalb benutze ich ja die Gänsefüßchen, bei dem Extra, da ich weiß das es SS-Blanks sind.

grüße Markus


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Um dieses Mysterium abschließend zu klären habe ich jetzt noch eine 30er VHF mit NGC-Beringung geordert, der Rutenbauer meines Vertrauens hat mir vor wenigen Minuten erzählt das die Wicklungen fertig sind. Da werden also in den nächsten Wochen sicher ein paar Erkenntnisse kommen, da der Griffaufbau, Blank etc gleich sind, nur die Ringe sind unterschiedlich (Sic 7+1 gegen Tit-Sic 9+1).



Das wird aber eine "richtige" Concept-Beringung YSG+LSG, oder?
Also nicht mit den "Standard" LSVG-Ringen.


----------



## snorreausflake (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Schleien-Stefan: leer mal bitte dein Postfach|wavey:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> @ Schleien-Stefan: leer mal bitte dein Postfach|wavey:



Ist wieder frei... :m


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kommen jetzt..... gib mir 10 min. dann kann ich auch noch was dazu schreiben.


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Habe eine 25 gr Spinrute genommen und festgespannt, Rolle montiert und mit einem Gewicht von 40 gr. belastet.

Im Hintergrund habe ich eine Lichtquelle aufgebaut und den Schatten auf ein Stücke Pappe geworfen.

*Foto 1:* Auf der Pappe habe ich die Unterkanten der Ringe mit einem Edding gekennzeichnet. 

*
Foto 2:* Habe nun zwischen die ersten vier Ringe jeweils einen Tesafilmstreifen als Ringersatz geklebt um zu demonstrieren was passiert wenn man mehr Ringe verwendet. 

Mit der Schattenmethode lässt sich das sehr gut darstellen, weil es ohne feste Apparatur und geeignete Messgeräte nicht nachweisbar wäre da die Veränderung nur minimal ist.


----------



## weserwaller (11. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke :m

Ist aber relativ einfach zu erklären, die lineare Kraft welche auf die Spitze wirkt bleibt gleich. jedoch verändert sich die Spannkjraft zwischen den Punkten (Kraftdreieck) wodurch die Spannungen zwischen den Punkten abnehmen und die Spitze weniger durchbiegt.


----------



## OnTheMove (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Saubere Arbeit!

@Angelspezi, Ne, ich meine nicht die alte EST - Velox geschichte. Ist ja auch egal. Wir wissen beide das die est eigentlich die SS Blanks sind.

grüße Markus


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Ist aber relativ einfach zu erklären, die lineare Kraft welche auf die Spitze wirkt bleibt gleich. jedoch verändert sich die Spannkjraft zwischen den Punkten (Kraftdreieck) wodurch die Spannungen zwischen den Punkten abnehmen und die Spitze weniger durchbiegt.


Das ist genau richtig, für die *statische* Belastung, also in Ruhe oder relativ fixer Maximalauslastung.
Durch das Mehr an Ringen steigt aber zweifellos die verbaute Ringmasse und das Belastungsgewicht, was die *dynamische* Auslastung vor allem beim Wurf erhöht, und dabei die Rute weicher macht. Merkt man auch schon beim Leerschwingen, aber auch Führen und Anschlagen. 

Das zweite Bein und damit Mehrgewicht eines Zweibeiners gegenüber typgleichem Einbeiner macht (i.d.R. , also einiger Ringabstand) auch eine Rute im Gefühl weicher - nicht härter.

Immerhin kannst Du so gut mit den statischen und dynamischen Belastungskräften sowie den Ringgewichten experimentieren, und Dir die Rute so ein einstellen (feintunen), dass sie Dir bestens paßt! #6


----------



## weserwaller (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Merkt man auch schon beim Leerschwingen, aber auch Führen und Anschlagen.



Was man da merkt ist das Trägheitsmoment, welches auf den Blank im ersten Moment wirkt.


----------



## weserwaller (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nur sagt dies nichts über die statische Eigenschaft aus, welche die Entscheidende ist.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das zweite Bein und damit Mehrgewicht eines Zweibeiners gegenüber typgleichem Einbeiner macht (i.d.R. , also einiger Ringabstand) auch eine Rute im Gefühl weicher - nicht härter.



Wie meinen? |uhoh:

Mit mehr Gewicht auf dem ST schwingt die Rute mehr (wird also gefühlt langsamer), aber dafür wirkt eine 2-Steg-Beringung bei gleichem Blank nach meiner Erfahrung härter.


----------



## Slotti (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich bilde mir ein das ein Blank beringt mit 2-Beinringen härter wird als einer mit 1-Beinringen (zb Decke drücken oder auch mit Gewicht daran) Der Blank wird doch durch die 2 Beinringen über einen größeren Bereich nochmals "versteift" 

Die Rute schwingt halt durch das Gewicht mehr und wird so etwas langsamer aber nicht weicher.


----------



## weserwaller (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Mit mehr Gewicht auf dem ST schwingt die Rute mehr (wird also gefühlt langsamer), aber dafür wirkt eine 2-Steg-Beringung bei gleichem Blank nach meiner Erfahrung härter.




Genau das ist der Punkt, teoretisch wird die Rute langsamer durch mehr Gewicht und den daraus resultierenden Trägheitsmomenten in den Praxis aber wird sie härter.

Garnicht mal bedingt durch durch die mechanische Versteifung durch die Ringe, sondern viel mehr dadurch, dass die Kraft gleichmäßiger auf den Blank verteilt wird. (*Bei gleicher linearer Kraft welche auf die spitze wirkt*)


----------



## angler1996 (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

weserwaller
 Hast Du mal getestet , weiviel Du bei unterschiedlichen Beringungen an Gewicht brauchst, um die gleiche Auslenkung der Rutenspitze zu erreichen? Ich meine , ob sich dass ändert?
Gruß A.


----------



## weserwaller (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Guck mal eine Seite vorher....


----------



## Tisie (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

im direkten Vergleich von Standardberingung (wenige große Ringe) und NGC (viele kleine Ringe) sehe ich eigentlich keinen Diskussionsbedarf (außer evtl. über die Beeinflussung d. Wurfweite, aber das ist wohl eher theoretisch ).

Eine NGC-Beringung ist leichter (einfach mal selbst wiegen #6) und verteilt die Kraft besser auf den Blank, d.h. mehr Maximalkraft und bessere Hakeigenschaften der Rute mit NGC.

Siehe auch: *klick* ... auch wenn das NGC von Fuji als Ringhersteller sehr vorteilhaft vermarktet wird, finde ich die Argumente dafür (zumindest teilweise) nachvollziehbar und schlüssig. Der Belastungs-Test von Weserwaller (#6) bestätigt dies ja auch.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt, teoretisch wird die Rute langsamer durch mehr Gewicht und den daraus resultierenden Trägheitsmomenten in den Praxis aber wird sie härter.



Schnelligkeit und Härte sind 2 ganz unterschiedliche Sachen...

Ein gutes Beispiel sind manche "Gummifischruten" die zwar ein steifer Stecken (also hart) sind, aber absolut nicht schnell.


----------



## weserwaller (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Schnelligkeit und Härte sind 2 ganz unterschiedliche Sachen...
> 
> Ein gutes Beispiel sind manche "Gummifischruten" die zwar ein steifer Stecken (also hart) sind, aber absolut nicht schnell.



Genau das habe ich ja auch geschrieben, da ja wer meinte sie wird dadurch weich #6


----------



## Tisie (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ist die NGC Beringung auch fertig, also mit Lack und Bindung leichter?


Schwer zu sagen bzw. zu messen ... da ich bei meinem aktuellen Umbau mehr mache, als nur die Ringe zu wechseln (neuer Griff, usw.), ist es schwer zu vergleichen. Ich glaube aber kaum, daß ich die Ersparnis von knapp 5g (die der neue NGC-Ringsatz im Vergleich zu den alten Ringen leichter ist), durch die zusätzlichen Wicklungen wieder "verbrauche".



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Was ich aber viel interessanter finde ist, ob man den Unterschied effektiv beim Jiggen an sich merkt. So ein "kleiner Köder" fordert in der Regel den Blank ja nicht so, sodass da ein wirklich großer Unterschied in der Biegung auftreten könne, oder?


Wenn es wirklich eine Steigerung der Sensibilität beim Jiggen gibt (werde ich testen ), würde ich die vielleicht eher in der größeren Anzahl "Kontaktpunkte" (=Ringe) zwischen Schnur und Blank vermuten.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> nunja, ich behaupte mal so riesig wird der Unterschied, wenn überhaupt,  nicht sein. Wie willst du das dann vergleichen? Direkt 1:1 geht ja nicht, hast ja nur die eine  Rute, oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


Das denke ich auch und ja, ein direkter Vergleich geht natürlich nicht bei einem Umbau ... also rein subjektiv aus der Erinnerung heraus. Obwohl ich die Rute viele Jahre intensiv gefischt habe, werde ich mich mit vermeintlichen Erkenntnissen zu Verbesserungen zurückhalten, aber wenn die Rute deutlich schlechter als vorher fischt, werde ich das schon merken


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Da kommt dann Stefan mit seinem zweiten VHF-Aufbau wieder ins Spiel |wavey:



Fertig gewickelt hat sie der beste aller Rutenbauer schon! #6

Denke mal wenn alles normal läuft werde ich nächstes Wochenende erste Erkenntnisse gewinnen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Fertig gewickelt hat sie der beste aller Rutenbauer schon! #6
> 
> Denke mal wenn alles normal läuft werde ich nächstes Wochenende erste Erkenntnisse gewinnen!




Bin mal gespannt was dabei heraus kommt...


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Schnelligkeit und Härte sind 2 ganz unterschiedliche Sachen...
> 
> Ein gutes Beispiel sind manche "Gummifischruten" die zwar ein steifer Stecken (also hart) sind, aber absolut nicht schnell.



Da gibt es reichlich Leute, die das nicht verstehen. So kann eine Rute auch superschnell sein, aber ist dabei nicht hart.


----------



## snorreausflake (13. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wie sind denn die Velox und Tactilus Blanks für  den von mir gesuchten Eisatzbereich ( steht ein paar Seiten weiter vorne)?
Da ich demnächst eh bei CMW bin würd ich mir die auch evtl. anschauen, wenn´s sich denn lohnt|wavey:


----------



## maesox (13. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

...paß bloß auf, dass du vor lauter Bäumen den Wald noch siehst!!#6


----------



## snorreausflake (13. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> ...paß bloß auf, dass du vor lauter Bäumen den Wald noch siehst!!#6


Ja geht ja jetzt schon los:q Allerdings muß man(n) ja auch alles in Betracht ziehen#6
Wenn zu viele Ruten in Betracht kommen wird halt durch "Schnick-Schnack-Schnuck" entschieden|rolleyes


----------



## maesox (13. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Spaß & Erfolg!!#h
Wirst schon dein Baby finden!!#6

S*c*hlaf heu*t* Nacht* s*chön!!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (13. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Spaß & Erfolg!!#h
> Wirst schon dein Baby finden!!#6
> 
> S*c*hlaf heu*t* Nacht* s*chön!!




Detlef hat ja schon mal geschrieben worum es im HE-Thread ja nun auch gehen soll:

*V*ery *H*uge *F*isch! :vik:

Aber ohne Spaß: Es gibt viele schöne Ruten, man muss sich nur die zu den eigenen Vorstellungen am besten passende aussuchen!


----------



## snorreausflake (14. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> Wünsche dir jedenfalls viel Spaß & Erfolg!!#h
> Wirst schon dein Baby finden!!#6
> 
> S*c*hlaf heu*t* Nacht* s*chön!!


Hoff mer doch
Aber ich denk schon das ich meine Ausrüstung um ein *E*xtreme *S*uperb *T*ackle erweitern kann


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (14. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vielleicht wird es auch die *S*uper *S*pinnrute, Teil *2* oder 3? :vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



weserwaller schrieb:


> Foto 2:[/B] Habe nun zwischen die ersten vier Ringe jeweils einen Tesafilmstreifen als Ringersatz geklebt um zu demonstrieren was passiert wenn man mehr Ringe verwendet.


Das ist insofern ein Fake-Versuch und ein Fehler in der Messung:
Der Tesafilm wiegt praktisch 0g, ein realer Ring mit Wicklung aber einiges mehr. Und belastet damit nunmal auch die statische Rutenbiegungskurve. Einziger Ausweg: leichtere Ringe ... geht aber bei weniger Ringen auch gut.
Die Dynamik der Rute bzw. die dynamischen Drehmomente sind aber nun mal viel wichtiger als die simple Statik, da jeder Spinangler wohl werfen, führen und anschlagen will. Vlt. auch noch drillen und schnelle response im parieren? Oder nicht? 

Wenn man sich aber eine als Wand- oder Decken(schmuck)rute bauen will - bitte sehr! :m 
Find ich auch sehr schmückerlich #6 und besser als anderen Tünnef, Wandteppiche oder Gemälde. :q


----------



## snorreausflake (15. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird es auch die *S*uper *S*pinnrute, Teil *2* oder 3? :vik:


Oder doch ne VHF


----------



## weserwaller (15. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist insofern ein Fake-Versuch und ein Fehler in der Messung:
> Der Tesafilm wiegt praktisch 0g, ein realer Ring mit Wicklung aber einiges mehr. Und belastet damit nunmal auch die statische Rutenbiegungskurve.




Da hast Du natürlich völlig recht, würde man statt dem Tesafilm, Ringe anbinden, würde es noch zusätzlich zu einer mechanischen Versteifung kommen wodurch der Effekt noch stärker wäre. Oder nicht ?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin auch mal bei Zweibeinringen von einer stärkeren Versteifungswirkung 
ausgegangen - hat sich aber nirgendwo merklich ausgewirkt. Der Anteil ist im 
Verhältnis zu dem freien unberingten Bereich immer noch gering. Ein Brett 
bekomme ich durch eine anteilig geringe teilweise Verstärkung z.B. mit 
angenagelten Querleisten auch nicht merklich stabiler. Wenn ich stabile in sich 
biegefeste Ziegelsteine daran binde oder schraube, schwingt und schaukelt es 
mehr, trägt daraus aber nicht merklich mehr, die langen Bereiche dazwischen 
werden sogar stärker belastet und erscheinen weicher bei einer beginnenden 
Belastung. Übergänge von hart zu weich werden besonders intensiv gedehnt, wie 
man überall sieht, z.B. an abgebrochenen Fliegenklatschen. Die höhere 
Biegevorspannung durch das zusätzliche (Mehr-)Gewicht ist auch vorhanden.

Der Effekt einer denkbaren möglichen Versteifung durch Ringbeindreiecke und Füße 
ist ziemlich sicher - wenn überhaupt - klein. 
Der Effekt des (Mehr-)Gewichtes an der Rutenspitze ist recht hoch und sofort 
merklich, sobald die Rute in Bewegung gesetzt wird oder gestoppt wird. Je 
schneller die Beschleunigung oder Bremsung, umso heftiger. 

Ich habe ganz praktisch-empirisch festgestellt, dass bei Ringabständen bis 
hinauf zu 15cm kaum eine Verbesserung der Biegekurve auftritt, Schnur und 
Rutenbogen noch eher ein Parallenpaar bilden als eine Sekante durch einen 
Kreisbogen. Wenn ich die Ringe noch enger setze, verbessert sich das nicht mehr 
wesentlich. Geht man allerdings weiter auseinander, bekommt man schnell den oben 
von Dir skizzierten Effekt der stärkeren Krümmung. Wieso das bei diesem Abstand 
etwa eine Grenze hat, kann ich wie gesagt nicht erklären, das ist durch 
probieren mit den Ringabständen auf der Spitze herausgekommen. Und passt für 
sehr leichte wie auch starke Blanks, das ist eigentlich auch erstaunlich.

Als positiv für einen engen Ringabstand kann man eine bessere Lastverteilung 
anführen. Die beim Vermeiden von großen Ringabständen auch als bessere 
Trag+Kraftleistung festzustellen ist. 

Als positiv für einen doch weiteren Ringabstand an der Spitze kann man eine 
bessere Aufladung beim Wurf anführen, die Spitze schlägt leichter aus und macht 
die Rute im Bereich des minimalen WGs spritziger (beim maximalen natürlich 
schwächer).  Hiermit kann man in gewissen Grenzen etwas an der Rutenperformance 
drehen.

Eine genauere Betrachtung verdient die Unterscheidung der Spitzensektion und die 
der tragenden Sektion unter schwerer Last. Ein beidseitig belasteter Träger wie 
unsere Angelrute zwischen haltendem Angler hinten und Schnur vorne hat die 
größte Belastung in der Mitte, bei einer 2tlg Rute also auf der Steckung. Durch 
eine einkürzende Progression wandert dieser Punkt nach unten auf den Griff zu, 
da jede um 90Grad bzw. parallel zur angreifenden Schnur geknickte Sektion ihre 
Tragwirkung und Hebellängenwirkung verliert. Wenn bei einer Rute Belastungen in 
vielen kg anliegen, wird sie und die dann noch tragenden Ringverbindungen 
wirklich gefordert. Die auf inaktiv-tragend abgeknickten Bereiche werden aber 
nicht mehr höher belastet.

In diesem unteren tragenden Bereich halte ich eine enge (wenigstens einigermaßen 
enge) Ringverteilung für sehr wichtig, da damit erhebliche Kräfte gleichmäßiger 
verteilt werden können und dadurch die Gefahr eines spitzen Knickes mit der 
Folge Rutenbruch gebannt wird. Da stimme ich dir in den Überlegungen zu!

Zudem ist das Drehmoment von mehr Ringen bei halben Rutenlängen-Hebelweg nur 
halb so hoch wie auf der Spitze. Auch reagiert nur die dünne Spitze so sensibel 
auf mehr Gewicht und zeigt ihre höhere Trägheit aufgrund vergleichsweise 
geringer Steifheit sofort. Die untere Sektion einer Rute kann zig-fach mehr ab, 
ohne dadurch in Schwingungen oder anteilige Trägheit zu geraten, weil die 
Tragleistung so sehr viel höher ist und der tragende Rohrquerschnitt mit 
zunehmenden Durchmesser auch noch quadratisch wächst.

Dann ist da noch die Sache mit der Ringanzahl und dem Schnurdurchlaufwiderstand, 
den man nicht abstreiten kann. Also im Hinblick Wurfweite. Mehr Ringe heißt 
erstmal ganz prinzipiell mehrmals Schnurdurchlaufwiderstand, wobei das von 
weiteren Faktoren abhängt. Die dazu unpassende Schnur ist einer, ein weiterer 
eine zappelnde stark auf- und nachschwingende Rutenspitze.


----------



## volkerm (15. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Det,

die Spitzen der Rutenblanks wiegen fast nix.
Wenn Du eine Extremisten- Rute aufbauen willst, brauchst Du Titanflex- Ringe und den dünnsten Lack für die Wicklung.
Das Epoxid der Wicklungen bringt wesentlich Masse ein.
Man sieht und fühlt dann halt die Wicklungen-wer es mag.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## biX (15. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

(Hi Det, schöne Grüße in den Harz )

Also wenn ich mir diese Rute angucke, finde ich die Ringabstände doch sehr seltsam ... sieht ziemlich gleichmäßig aus ...








Aus: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=128221&page=358

Parabolische Aktion = mehr Ringe
Spitzenaktion = weniger Ringe

MfG
V.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



volkerma schrieb:


> die Spitzen der Rutenblanks wiegen fast nix.
> Wenn Du eine Extremisten- Rute aufbauen willst, brauchst Du ...



Ja, auf dem Wege bin ich schon 
Man kann schon mal einiges an Gewicht von schon sehr leichten Ringen herunterschleifen. Dann geht noch mehr (äh bzw. weniger ) mit dünnen Drahtrahmen, die Fliegenruten machen es vor. Noch leichteres Titan ist noch feiner. Dünnste Lackierungen sowieso, das geht schon mit den vorhandenen "Hausmitteln". Man merkt auch das wirklich.

Bloß - wo ist das Ende |kopfkrat, wenn man immer noch wieder weiter verfeineren kann und tut, und sich Vorteile auch bemerkbar machen? 
Und alle vorherigen Ruten auch noch die Tendenz haben, dazu in Relation immer wieder zu veralten!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Mr.V!



biX schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir diese Rute angucke, finde ich die Ringabstände doch sehr seltsam ... sieht ziemlich gleichmäßig aus ...


gleichmäßig an sich ist ja erstmal überhaupt nicht schlecht, kann sogar Vorteile im Bereich Schnurdurchlauf/Schnurschwingungsverhalten haben und verteilt in jedem Falle die Last gleichmäßig. 
Allerdings ist die Beringung nur auf dem ST gleichmäßig, auf dem HT springt sie recht abrupt mit höheren Abständen. Da baue ich mir gerade dort mehr Ringe mit gleichmäßigen Abstanden weiter herunter, so weit halt mit dem Leitring geht.

Ohne so eine Rute real in der Hand zu halten, kann man auch nicht sagen, ob sie damit nun überlastet oder schwippig ist, also ob der Aufbau schlecht oder gelungen ist.

Ein stärkeres Blankkaliber steckt einiges weg, ich vergleiche das nur mal mit der Diskussion Einbeinringe contra Zweibeinringe, was hierzu vergleichbar ist. Eine doch auffallende Mehrheit an Rutenbauern hat die Feststellung getroffen, dass es ab etwa WG 80g (und oberhalb), also ausgewachsene H-Ruten und mehr, nicht mehr merklich schadet mit dem Mehrgewicht der Zweibeinringe. Die andere Grenze liegt etwa bei einem WG 20g Blank (und unterhalb), also L und UL-Ruten, wo man jedes 1/10g böse merkt und eine Überberingung und hier insbesondere wieder an der Spitze sofort mit erheblicher Lahmheit der Rute bestraft wird.


----------



## weserwaller (15. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hi Mr.V!
> 
> 
> gleichmäßig an sich ist ja erstmal überhaupt nicht schlecht, kann sogar Vorteile im Bereich Schnurdurchlauf/Schnurschwingungsverhalten haben und verteilt in jedem Falle die Last gleichmäßig.
> ...




Das ist ein 20-100 LRS Blank, welcher ab etwa 2/5 der Gesamtlänge zunehmend kräftiger wird (kein vergleich zur EST).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habs mir schon gedacht, also ich die Antwort für BiX schrieb. 
Natürlich muss ich bei meinen Ausführungen unterscheiden, ob das ein leichter-feiner oder ein kräftiger Blank ist. Muss man sowieso, damit man nicht um den des Kaisers Bart diskutiert. 
Mit so einem -100g auf CTS-Material bist Du in gewisser Weise von den Feinheiten und Kleinlichkeiten der Ringgewichteleien befreit.  :q

Ich habe ein praktisches Beispiel mit einer Fenwick XSB1 2,7m 25-125g gehabt, die ist ab Werk 9+1 Zweibein Fuji-OEM mit dicken Einlagen beringt. 
Wirkte so weit gut, der Orginalzustand mit den vielen Ringen war aber auch gut fischbar; aber irgendwie eben doch schwerfällig und zu schwer in der Hand.
Ich habe dann 4 Ringe von den 9 heruntergeschnitten, waren immerhin -14g, immer den dazwischen, der "zuviel" war. |evil:
Die Zunahme an Spritzigkeit und Agilität der Rute war mehr als spürbar, zumal die Spitze und Spitzenaktion im Verhältnis zur Gesamtrute schon als recht fein einzustufen ist. 
Das Nachfolgemodell und Weiterentwicklung mit angeblich dem gleichen Blank hat nur noch 6+1 Ringe, was meine Beobachtung in gewisser Weise unmittelbar bestätigt.


----------



## weserwaller (15. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bin grade dabei noch eine LRS 75gr. aufzubauen, die bekommt dann LVSG LSG Mix 6+1, da sich das Spitzenteil schon im unaufgebauten Zustand zu dem des unaufgebauten 100er Blanks im Bezug auf das Biegeverhalten (mehr 1/3) unterscheidet.

Bei dem 75er habe ich auch mehr bedenken dass das Mehrgewicht sich negativ auf das Nachschwingverhalten auswirkt wie bei der 100er.

(Jetzt sind wir ja beim Thema wo ich den CTS Thread letztes Jahr verlassen habe, Det das hatte nichts mit Dir zu tun, war nur sehr genervt von anderen Dingen und dann kommt noch wer mit so wilden Theorien! Das wollt ich noch los werden)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Auf konstruktivere Neubeginne.


----------



## Tisie (16. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Veikko,

na, schön im Saale-Hochwasser gebadet oder auch Fische gefangen? 



biX schrieb:


> Parabolische Aktion = mehr Ringe
> Spitzenaktion = weniger Ringe


das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, bei mir kam es bez. der Ringanzahl (bei gleicher Rutenlänge) fast immer auf's gleiche raus, nur die Verteilung unterscheidet sich teilweise deutlich.

Parabolische Aktion = größere Ringabstände im Spitzenbereich möglich, geringere Erhöhung der Abstände nach unten hin, weil kleinere Abstände in Mitte und unterem Bereich nötig

Spitzenaktion = kleinere Ringabstände im Spitzenbereich, nach dem "Hauptaktionsbereich" stärkere Erhöhung der Ringabstände nach unten hin, da durch steiferes Handteil größere Ringabstände möglich

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## snorreausflake (16. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Welche soll es den werden?? Die 30er für die 8cm Gummies?


Wenn dann wohl eher 45er, auch wenn ich so eine nicht fischen/werfen konnte.Hab ja dann eh noch nen Termin bei CMW wo ich noch andere Rütchen anschauen werde


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (16. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mal ganz allgemein gesagt: So eine Beringung muss doch zum Blank passen!

Was hilft mir bei einer Rute die sich primär im Spitzenbereich biegt eine enge Beringung im Handteil? Die ist dann für einen Drill alle 10 Jahre interessant, ansonsten bringt sie nur Gewicht und andere Probleme. Ich fische z.B. eine 30er VHF (also eine leichte bis mittlere Spinnrute) die ich jetzt in der 3. Aufbauvariante habe. Zuerst 6+1 (2-Steg), dann 7+1 und jetzt in NGC.

Beim Drill großer Fische (z.B. Wels in der Hauptströmung der Weser, regelmässig Marmorkarpfen im Bereich 1,30 - 1,40) ist die Rute zwar immer krumm, aber ich hatte noch absolut keine Überlastungsprobleme. Natürlich kann ich morgen den 2,50er Wels haken und das Problem taucht auf, aber das ist doch dann ein Problem des Blanks und nicht der Beringung. Die 2-Steg-Ringe brachten absolut keinen Vorteil, bei meiner aktuellen Einstegberingeung gibt es im Gegensatz zur Zweistegberingung auch keine eingerissenen Ringfüße mehr. Da ist die Kunst des Rutenbauers der entscheidendere Faktor als die Art des Rings...

Hier mal ein Foto:




​ 
An welcher Stelle siehst Du hier ein abknicken oder denkst Du das zusätzliche Ringe einen Vorteil bringen würden? Ich habe vergleichbare Bilder mit der 75er VHF, da ist das Handteil schon recht entspannt. Bei noch schwereren Ruten (die man beim gezielten Fang wirklich großer Fische ja allgemein bevorzugt) dürfte sich da im Handteil kaum noch was tun?

Ich gebe zu das diese Überlegungen theoretisch ganz interessant sind, aber welchen Praxisbezug haben sie? #c

Eine allgemeine immer gültige Formel wird es hier nicht geben, und ein guter Rutenbauer kann die Beringung dem Blank entsprechendd anpassen. Bei einem vollparabolen Blank mag es sein das eine Beringung weit herunter aufs Handteil Sinn macht, bei den Modernen Ruten mit primär Spitzenaktion die auch unter Last maximal semiparabol ist sehe ich das nicht.

*Edith sagt:* Wegen Rückfragen: Das Bild war ein Wels in der Weser, mit viel Strömungsdruck und der Fisch hat sich im Vorfach eingewickelt, also Breitseite rangepumpt... Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen das Marmorkapfen von 1,30 - 1,40 im See ähnlich Druck auf die Rute bringen. Hecht oder Zander (also die eigentlichen Zielfische) haben die Rute noch nie auch nur im Ansatz so weit gefordert.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Mal ganz allgemein gesagt: So eine Beringung muss doch zum Blank passen!


Das sowieso, klaro.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich morgen den 2,50er Wels haken und das Problem taucht auf, aber das ist doch dann ein Problem des Blanks und nicht der Beringung.


Stimmt so nicht, du kannst denselben Blank erheblich mehr auslasten, wenn entsprechend vorgebaut. 
Das Wieso hat weserwaller hier im Thread schön erklärt und bebildert, und das mit besserer Lastverteilung über mehr Ringe auf gleichem Blankstück ist so.

Für einen Drill mit recht moderater Rollenbremse und abziehen lassen ist das eine sehr selten zu erwartende Konstellation, da stimme ich Dir sogar zu. 
Ich habe halt die Erfahrungen sowohl vom Ufer als auch insbesondere vom Boot gemacht, gleichfalls am Geräteprüfstand, dass wenn Bremse zu und Fisch halten oder gar abwehren angesagt ist, das Biegen oder Brechen eben im Biegen und nicht-Brechen erheblich besser ist, wenn man dafür mehr vorbaut. 

Es sind bekanntlich laut diesem u.a. Forum etliche VT, VHF und KevPike usw. schon im HT bei Zug gegen Fisch gebrochen. 
Von den angeknacksten kurze Zeit später "einfach so" wegplatzenden mal gar nicht zu reden.
Die typische engere Multirollenberingung hilft gut dagegen.

z.B. sind die kräftig ausgelegeten Little-Big-Game Ruten für GT-Poppern etc. recht eng bis unten beringt.


----------



## zandertex (16. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute,kleine Abweichung vom Thema.Wie viel Gewicht macht eine einfache Lackierung bei einer  2,70m Rute ca. aus?Oder der Unterschied, nur die Bindungen-ganzen Blank lackiert? Oder ist das nicht relevant?Die Gewichtsunterschiede vom Oberteil würden schon reichen.

grüße Zandertex


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht, du kannst denselben Blank erheblich mehr auslasten, wenn entsprechend vorgebaut.



Welcher Fisch (ausser einem wirklich großen Wels) soll das können? Nicht theoretisch am Drillsimulator sondern am heimischen See? Ich denke die meisten von uns hier angeln real auf Hecht und Zander, ab und an steigt mal ein Wels ein. Thune oder Haie hatte ich bisher keine am Band, ein Nachweis für die schwarmweise umherziehenden 2m-Hechte steht auch noch aus. Warum soll ich also für diese Monster meine Ausrüstung auslegen?




AngelDet schrieb:


> Für einen Drill mit recht moderater Rollenbremse und abziehen lassen ist das eine sehr selten zu erwartende Konstellation, da stimme ich Dir sogar zu.
> Ich habe halt die Erfahrungen sowohl vom Ufer als auch insbesondere vom Boot gemacht, gleichfalls am Geräteprüfstand, dass wenn Bremse zu und Fisch halten oder gar abwehren angesagt ist, das Biegen oder Brechen eben im Biegen und nicht-Brechen erheblich besser ist, wenn man dafür mehr vorbaut.



Mehr als maximal 5kg bringen die allermeisten Stationärrollen doch eh nicht an Bremskraft, alles andere ist doch eher eine philosophische Betrachtung?




AngelDet schrieb:


> z.B. sind die kräftig ausgelegeten Little-Big-Game Ruten für GT-Poppern etc. recht eng bis unten beringt.



Richtig, aber die Kampfkraft von z.B. GT ist auch eine andere Welt als unsere Fische hier? Ich dachte es geht hier um Spinnruten, nicht um BigGame? Wenn ich einen 1,80 Glasfaserknüppel den ganzen Tag im Rutenhalter habe und nur zum Drill auf dem Kampfstuhl mal aus dem Halter nehme ist das sicher anders zu bewerten als bei unseren Spinnruten, oder? Selbst LittleBigGame und Poppern ist ja schon allein von der Bremskraft der eingesetzten Rollen her ganz anders als das was wir hier machen. 

Ich glaube wir gehen hier einfach von sehr unterschiedlichen real auftretenden Kräften aus. 5kg ist wahnsinnig viel, und selbst 2 - 3kg ist schon wesentlich mehr als die meisten Angler vermutlich an der Bremse eingestellt haben. Ich sehe hier aber auch einfach kaum Fische die das benötigen würden - zumindest keine realen Hechte oder Zander...


Noch mal meine konkrete Frage: 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle siehst Du hier ein  abknicken oder denkst Du das zusätzliche Ringe einen Vorteil bringen  würden? Ich habe vergleichbare Bilder mit der 75er VHF, da ist das  Handteil schon recht entspannt. Bei noch schwereren Ruten (die man beim  gezielten Fang wirklich großer Fische ja allgemein bevorzugt) dürfte  sich da im Handteil kaum noch was tun?



Wo?


----------



## Slotti (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Es sind bekanntlich laut diesem u.a. Forum etliche VT, VHF und KevPike usw. schon im HT bei Zug gegen Fisch gebrochen.



Im Drill ??? zeig mir mal bitte ein Beispiel.




AngelDet schrieb:


> Von den angeknacksten kurze Zeit später "einfach so" wegplatzenden mal gar nicht zu reden.



sorry aber woher willst du wissen das die vorher im Drill so ausgelastet wurden das die später gebrochen sind. Das ist doch reine Spekulation.


----------



## biX (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Veikko,
> 
> na, schön im Saale-Hochwasser gebadet oder auch Fische gefangen?
> 
> ...



OT-Anfang
Was ist denn da für ein komischer Affe, Mattes? Hab Dich gar nicht so in Erinnerung. Haben Dir Frau, Kinder und Arbeit wohl doch zu sehr zugesetzt :q

Saale ist ausgefallen ...
Ende August geht es übrigens wieder mal eine Woche nach Bayern. Mal sehen was geht. Ich werde Dir berichten ...
OT-Ende

Bei mir gehen immer nur Daiwas kaputt. Schon zwei Daiwa Shogun X-Pike an der Küste geschrottet (es soll an meinem Wurfverhalten liegen).
KevPike, VHF (meine Aalrute 2010) und SS2 bekommt man mit einheimischen Fischen ohne Vorschäden nicht kaputt ... (VT habe ich nicht. War mit dem VHF-Fehlkauf  schon bedient ...)

MfG
V.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Im Drill ??? zeig mir mal bitte ein Beispiel.


Hab keine Lust sowas rauszusuchen, das ist viel zu langwierig.
Einer der letzten Beiträge von heavytools im RBF ging um KevPike Abriss, auch rainer1962 ist mal eine "abgefallen", und da gab es noch viel mehr.



Slotti schrieb:


> sorry aber woher willst du wissen das die vorher im Drill so ausgelastet wurden das die später gebrochen sind. Das ist doch reine Spekulation.


Du solltest mal jemanden wie Karl Bartsch besuchen, der sich mit Kohlefaser in Angelruten wirklich gut auskennt und Dir auch gerne die Effekte und Limitierungen zeigen wird - sogar ganz praktisch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stefan, auf deinem gezeigten Bild mit der 30er VHF kann ich nicht wirklich was über die Beringung und Biegekurve erkennen. 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Welcher Fisch (ausser einem wirklich großen Wels) soll das können? Nicht theoretisch am Drillsimulator sondern am heimischen See? Ich denke die meisten von uns hier angeln real auf Hecht und Zander, ab und an steigt mal ein Wels ein.


Weil das ein ca. 1m Hecht im Bereich 15-20Pfd auch locker schafft, zumindest am Boot, wenn er das Ankerseil oder die Motorschraube zum Schnurabreissen sucht. Beliebt sind auch Stege und Bojenketten.
Und so ein gut konditionierter Hecht bringt zumindest kurzzeitig mehr Schub, als er wiegt, das ist ganz eindeutig öfter mal zu sehen. :l



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Mehr als maximal 5kg bringen die allermeisten Stationärrollen doch eh nicht an Bremskraft, alles andere ist doch eher eine philosophische Betrachtung?


Das ist für die Masse der Drillfälle sicherlich richtig.
Allerdings bringen etliche (zudem weit verbreitete) Rollen der Ryobi und "Arc" Familie (incl. der vielgeschmähten Red Arc ) eben auch 10kg Bremskraft bei zugedrehter Bremse noch verwendbar auf die Spule und Schnur, ohne dass da etwas am Rotor oder Sperrlager zuckelt. Zwar selten, aber manchmal ist das sehr nützlich.
Zudem kann man die Spule festhalten und damit die Rollenspule stärker bremsen oder gar blockieren, um die evtl. vorhandene noch höhere Tragkraft auszunutzen, ähnlich wie bei einem herauszureißendem Hänger.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Noch mal meine konkrete Frage:
> Wo?


Ich habe 2 meiner besten Hechte nur in einem optionslosen Nahkampf auf biegen und brechen bändigen können, jedes letzte bischen Rutenresistenz der HTs hätte ich hinterher rauf und runter abknutschen können.  
Das reicht mir als Argument und Anreiz, dort nach dem machbaren Belastbarkeitsoptimum zu suchen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



biX schrieb:


> KevPike, VHF (meine Aalrute 2010) und SS2 bekommt man mit einheimischen Fischen ohne Vorschäden nicht kaputt ...


Da kann ich nur ergänzen: Bei sinniger und vorsichtiger Handhabung, ja.
Wenn Du allerdings nur die Option hast: Halten oder Fisch reißt direkt absehbar ab, dann entscheidet sich mancher im Angesicht des Superfisches auch mal für halten - mit starker Geflechtschnur drauf. Und da gilt dein Satz dann nicht mehr.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Und so ein gut konditionierter Hecht bringt zumindest kurzzeitig mehr Schub, als er wiegt, das ist ganz eindeutig öfter mal zu sehen.


Just kidding?! Ich bezweifle ganz stark das ein Hecht auch nur mehr als 2kg "Schub" aufbringt.



> Allerdings bringen etliche (zudem weit verbreitete) Rollen der Ryobi und "Arc" Familie (incl. der vielgeschmähten Red Arc ) eben auch 10kg Bremskraft bei zugedrehter Bremse noch verwendbar auf die Spule und Schnur, ohne dass da etwas am Rotor oder Sperrlager zuckelt. Zwar selten, aber manchmal ist das sehr nützlich.


Die Red Arc. Und 10kg Bremskraft?! *gröhl* Eine 950SSM hat bei voller Spule 11,5kg Bremskraft (laut dem _Bremskrafttest_ von Kai im Wallerforum) und die Red Arc hat dann 10kg? Jaja.. und sie folgten einem hellen Stern..



> Ich habe 2 meiner besten Hechte nur in einem optionslosen Nahkampf auf biegen und brechen bändigen können, jedes letzte bischen Rutenresistenz der HTs hätte ich hinterher rauf und runter abknutschen können.
> Das reicht mir als Argument und Anreiz, dort nach dem machbaren Belastbarkeitsoptimum zu suchen.


Sorry, aber was hast Du für Ruten das Du beim Drill von Hechten von "Biegen und Brechen" redest?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Just kidding?! Ich bezweifle ganz stark das ein Hecht auch nur mehr als 2kg "Schub" aufbringt.



Sorry, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass jeder mittlere 70er oder 80er Hecht eine 2kg tragende Schnur (0,16er) ganz einfach durch knallt. Auch eine 25er wird für einen Meterfisch und ne 30er für ein 1,20er nie ein Problem sein.
Das alles natürlich ohne nachgebende Rute.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass jeder mittlere 70er oder 80er Hecht eine 2kg tragende Schnur (0,16er) ganz einfach durch knallt. Auch eine 25er wird für einen Meterfisch und ne 30er für ein 1,20er nie ein Problem sein.
> Das alles natürlich ohne nachgebende Rute.


Wer fischt eine "nicht nachgebende Rute" auf Hecht? Ich rede auch nicht von der Schlagbelastung, sondern von permanentem Zug. Ich hab damals in den Bodden selten gröber als 50g WG und 15lbs PowerPro gefischt und hatte bei keinem einzigem Hecht auch nur im entferntesten Angst das meine Spinnrute den Geist aufgibt oder sie schon am Ende war.



> Zur Bremskraft. Eine kleine Rolle mit kleiner Bremse und Spule kann eine wesentlich höhere Bremskraft haben als eine große Rolle mit großer Spule, da hier ganz andere Hebelkräfte wirken.


Du willst mir jetzt aber nicht erzählen das eine Red Arc die gleiche bzw. größere Bremskraft als eine 950SSM haben kann bzw. hat?! Knall man die Bremse der Red Arc komplett zu und dann kann man die Spule noch immer mit der Hand drehen. Und das gleiche machst Du dann mal mit einer 950SSM.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Detlef, wann gehen wir mal zusammen fischen???



Du wolltest doch irgendwann mal hier vorbeikommen 
Wenn Du Dich sehr Gummi-speziell und bodennah auf sowas wie verführerisch Steilkantenfischen eingestellt hast, und die Köder gut wieder durchzuziehen schaffst, sehe ich sogar echte Chancen auf einen Traumfisch.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Christian:
Klar kannst du auch einen 120er Hecht mit 0,12er Schnur und einer Stick-Rute ausdrillen, aber eine 2kg Schnur kann jeder Hecht ü 70 durch knallen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Lieber christian36! 

Deine Aussagen zeugen von einem sehr unangenehmen Stil, einer Art, die einem Anglerforum und Umgang unter interessierten Anglern gänzlich unangemessen ist. 
Davon kann ich mich nur weit weit distanzieren und entsprechend ignorieren.

Selbst eigenhändig gemachte Erfahrungen und Tests zählen mir halt hundermal mehr als irgend ein Glauben, Sagen, Meinen, Hören ....


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Lieber christian36!
> 
> Deine Aussagen zeugen von einem sehr unangenehmen Stil, einer Art, die einem Anglerforum und Umgang unter interessierten Anglern gänzlich unangemessen ist.
> Davon kann ich mich nur weit weit distanzieren und entsprechend ignorieren.


Auf gut Deutsch Du hast keine glaubhaften/brauchbaren Argumente mehr und schmollst jetzt.



> Selbst eigenhändig gemachte Erfahrungen und Tests zählen mir halt hundermal mehr als irgend ein Glauben, Sagen, Meinen, Hören ....


"Selbst eigenhändig gemachte Erfahrungen und Tests".. also hast Du die Bremskraft einer Red Arc auch selbst getestet und bist auf 10kg Bremskraft gekommen.
Dann sag mir mal bitte wie (und mit welchen Komponenten) Du den Test gemacht hast, weil dann kauf ich mir morgen eine Red Arc und probiere das auch aus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nimm mal wirklich eine RedArc 10400 in die Hand bzw. an die Rute, genügend starke Schnur drauf, Wassereimer mit 10kg dran, und die Bremse wirklich zudrehen, mit Schmackes am Ende. Die Schnur läuft selbst da bei Knackzu noch sauber ab und verziehen tut sich auch nichts.
Das geht bei meinen Rollen bis dass der 10kg Eimer hält.
Einkurbeln dagegen natürlich nicht mehr. Sollte man gerade bei WS-ler sicher nicht mehr tun.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Leuddddeeee!

Back to topic please!!!


----------



## Mocce (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also einiges was man hier so gegen Ende liest ist wohl großes Anglerlatein.

Fakt 1: die einzige Rolle die gut 10kg Bremskraft real schafft bei Größe 4000 ist die Stella 4000FD und die neuere FE. (aber nur dann wenn die Spule fast leer ist...aber ein realistisches Szenario ist das nicht)
Fakt 2: Eine Code Red Spiderwire 0,20 hält mit miesen Knoten im gebrauchten Zustand ca. 5kg, mit No-Knot bis zu ca. 8kg im Optimalfall.
Fakt 3: Die meisten (Hecht) Ruten im 40-80 bzw. 50-100g WG Bereich kann man mit 3kg bis 5kg belasten ohne das etwas bricht und kaputt geht an den Ringen/Wicklung/Griff/Blank. Gibt natürlich auch Ruten welche mehr aushalten.

Fassen wir das ganze mal zusammen, mal angenommen ihr habt eine Stella 4000 FD mit 0,20 Spiderwire, knallt die Bremse zu, und habt eine gute 50-100g WG Rute. Dann könnt ihr einen 5kg Fisch senkrecht aus dem Wasser heben. Wer macht so was bitte? Vor allem wer braucht 10kg Bremskraft...hebt ihr eure Meterhechte und Zander senkrecht raus?

10kg Bremskraft braucht man für Kapitale Welse in Strömung, auf die angelt aber normalerweise niemand gezielt mit Zander/Hechtruten und 4000 Rollen...sondern mit Wels-Tackle welcher etwas anders aussieht.

Für einen Hecht mit 10kg sind 1,5-2kg Bremskraft bei weitem ausreichend wenn etwas Platz vorhanden ist und genügend Schnur auf der Rolle, vor allem da man nie im Vorhinein weiß wie gut der Fisch hängt. Bremse zudrehen bis zum geht nicht mehr...naja die guten Fische verliert man oft damit aber wenns es nicht anders geht...evtl. im Notfall vor einem Hindernis ohne Ausweg kann man sowas gelten lassen.

Und das eine Arc 10kg Bremskraft noch "vernünftig" auf die Schnur bringt wage ich stark zu bezweifeln...vor allem muss man dann mit Abschleppseilen angeln und mit einer 200g WG Rute welche solch eine Bremskraft evtl. auch verträgt.

Wenn ich dann noch Sachen lese wie Spule festhalten um höhere Tragkräfte auszunutzen (noch mehr als 10kg...Abschleppseil...was für Schnüre fischt ihr?)...nix für ungut, aber wer solche Ansichten vertritt sollte nur 50 Euro Tackle fischen, weil jede noch so teure und gute Rute geht kaputt bei unsachgemäßer Handhabung.

Hechte sind nicht die tollen Kämpfer, da gibt es besseres. Zander noch weniger. Wenn ihr hier was von Huchen in Strömung schreibt ok...aber Hechte und Rollen/Ruten am Limit...nix für ungut aber da #q

Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen was sich ein Anfänger denkt wenn er sowas liest, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

OT: High End-Ruten sind Ruten welche Besonderheiten im Drill herausarbeiten, sensibel sind, leicht, schön, funktionell, auf Zielfisch und Gewässer abgestimmt. Auf persönliche Vorlieben abgestimmt. Ruten welche erst bei extremer Belastung brechen...DAM Nanoflex kostet nicht die Welt (der Schwabbelstock)...das ist Schnee von gestern. Im Drill bricht so gut wie keine Rute, ausser man angelt mit Stipprute auf Wels.


----------



## Mocce (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Sorry Det aber diese deine obige Aussage ist und bleibt Blödsinn! Kein Hecht bringt seine eigenes Körpergewicht als Zugkraft auf die Rolle, never ever #d (naja zumindest sofern er nicht aus dem Wasser gehoben wird:q)
> 
> Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung (nicht Drillsimulator!) sagen dass sich ein 1,13m Wels und 1,05m Hecht in weniger als 10min mit einer -24 Skelli landen lässt und im Gegenzug ein 3-4kg Blue Travelly eine -100g Diaflash EX an die absoluten Belastungsgrenzen bringt und somit deine waghalsigen Vergleiche in Richtung Little Big Game auch absolut unnötig und überflüssig sind!


 
Das mit der Skelletor deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungswerten, hab mit ähnlichem Gerät ca. gleich große Fischen in fast der selben Zeit gelandet ohne jegliche Probleme.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mocce schrieb:


> Also einiges was man hier so gegen Ende liest ist wohl großes Anglerlatein.


Das größte folgt direkt danach ...

So'n albern Kram ... #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also manchmal zweifle ich nur noch an den Lese- und Vorstellungsfähigkeiten etlicher Leser+Schreiber in einem Forum ....  :c #d :c 

Der Unterschied, 
ob man a) einen Fisch in einer "großen Badewanne" locker ausdrillen kann,
oder b) diesen durch schiere riesige Gewässergröße/länge vom Ufer nicht mehr mit der Schnurlänge halten kann,
oder c) sich in direkter Nähe auch harte gefährliche Hindernisse (incl. eigenem Boot) befinden, sollte eigentlich jedem bekannt sein, der schon mal in mehr als seinem Gartenteich geangelt hat. 

Es geht nicht darum, wie es unter günstigen oder "normalen" Bedingungen mit quasi jedem normalen Gerät geht. 
Das ist doch vollkommen unstrittig.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wie kommts eigentlich das Du jedesmal wenn Deine theoretischen Feldversuche angezweifelt werden, anfängst zu schmollen bzw. andere User als ahnungslos anzusehen?
Welche Ruten hast Du denn beim Drill mit einem Hecht schon auf Biegen und Brechen beansprucht?


----------



## Mocce (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das größte folgt direkt danach ...
> 
> So'n albern Kram ... #d


 
Tja, Stella und Code Red liegen neben mir, ich kenn mein Tackle. Das mit den 10kg bei der Arc ist mist, 10kg saubere ruckfreie Bremsleistung bringt KEINE 4000 Rolle zustande, weder eine Stella, noch eine Daiwa noch sonst was. Da muss schon eine größere her. Albern ist von einer Größe 4000 Rolle 10kg Bremskraft zu verlangen für heimische Gewässer und Fische.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Du hast eben nur eine schlappe Stella  und keine Arc. *ätschebätsch*


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Der Unterschied,
> ob man a) einen Fisch in einer "großen Badewanne" locker ausdrillen kann,
> oder b) diesen durch schiere riesige Gewässergröße/länge vom Ufer nicht mehr mit der Schnurlänge halten kann,


Was hat denn die Gewässergröße/länge damit zu tun? Willst Du mir jetzt erzählen das ein Hecht die Schnur von der Rolle mit geschlossener Bremse reisst oder was?



> oder c) sich in direkter Nähe auch harte gefährliche Hindernisse (incl. eigenem Boot) befinden, sollte eigentlich jedem bekannt sein, der schon mal in mehr als seinem Gartenteich geangelt hat.


Hindernisse sind ein Problem, ja. Aber ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt den Einwand nicht ganz. Wem ist denn schonmal beim Drill eines Hechtes eine Rute gebrochen (und wenn ja, welche?)?



> Es geht nicht darum, wie es unter günstigen oder "normalen" Bedingungen mit quasi jedem normalen Gerät geht.
> Das ist doch vollkommen unstrittig.


Also reden wir jetzt von einem 2m Hecht der bei 100000l Wasserdurchlass und 18,9 Knoten Flussgeschwindigkeit direkt hinter einem Turbinenauslass mit der Strömung weaselt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Sorry Det aber diese deine obige Aussage ist und bleibt Blödsinn! Kein Hecht bringt seine eigenes Körpergewicht als Zugkraft auf die Rolle, never ever #d (naja zumindest sofern er nicht aus dem Wasser gehoben wird:q)


Hast Du schon mal einen Hecht gefangen und gedrillt?
Vlt. sogar mal einen springen gesehen? 
Und in der Schule mal Physik gehabt |znaika:, so in Richtung Kraft*Weg, Erdbeschleunigung und einen Kartoffelsack hochheben?


----------



## Mocce (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du hast eben nur eine schlappe Stella  und keine Arc. *ätschebätsch*


 
Es geht hier nicht darum wer was hat, aber selbst High-End Rollen schaffen das nicht was du hier von Low-Preis Tackle abverlangst. Die Werte welche dir hier vorschweben sind schlicht unmöglich für eine 4000 Rollengröße, egal ob eine Rolle nun 500 oder 5 Euro kostet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Hindernisse sind ein Problem, ja.


Da ist doch ein Schritt zum Verständnis der postulierten (extremen) Drillsituation auszumachen. #6

Die weiter oben mit "kein Fisch","nie" usw. in ihrere Existenz angezweifelt wurde.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Meine 3000er Arc bringt 5Kg bei *komplett zugeknallter Bremse* (was schon ne Menge ist, auch im Vergleich). Und ne 4000er bei gleichem Aufbau soll das Doppelte leisten? Im Traum nicht...


Entweder liest Du nur die Packungsbeilage, oder Du hast es nicht wirklich im vollem Umfang ausprobiert? Gibs zu!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mocce schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht darum wer was hat, aber selbst High-End Rollen schaffen das nicht was du hier von Low-Preis Tackle abverlangst. Die Werte welche dir hier vorschweben sind schlicht unmöglich für eine 4000 Rollengröße, egal ob eine Rolle nun 500 oder 5 Euro kostet.


Achso, nicht? Weil möglich oder unmöglich? |kopfkrat

Ist Dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass diverse Rollen auch diverse Bremsscheiben haben, einige aus Filz, andere aus Carbon-Textil oder voll-Carbon sind?

Rate mal, welche Scheibchen ich im Röllchen drin habe, und welche Du in deinem Röllchen? :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

*So, Leute, es geht hier um die Spinruten, wieviel die aushalten können, oder noch besser und wichtiger: Wie man die besser macht, wie man sie besser aufbaut und beringt, damit sie im Extremfall mehr aushalten können.

Das finden ja schon eine Menge Leute #h incl. meiner einer interessant.*


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mocce schrieb:


> Albern ist von einer Größe 4000 Rolle 10kg Bremskraft zu verlangen für heimische Gewässer und Fische.



Stella 7 use  11max

TP SW ------11max

Exsense 7 use 11max

Branzino 7max

New Certate 3000 7max.


Naja, wenn man sich überlegt, welche Preise die Red Arc schon gewonnen hat, dann erscheint es schon logisch, das ihre Bremsleistung über dem Daiwa/Shimanoschmock liegt.

Aber ging es hier nicht um Ruten?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Richtig Uli, es geht eben nicht darum ob die Red Arc nun 1kg mehr oder weniger als eine andere aufbringt.  
Das ist allermeist eh lattenzack, und variiert dann dummerweise bei jedem Rollenexemplar auch noch so ein büschen ...


----------



## Mocce (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Stella 7 use 11max
> 
> TP SW ------11max
> 
> ...


 
Alles klar, ich kauf mir sofort morgen eine Red Arc und verwende die Rolle in Zukunft um vom 7. Stock 10 Liter Eimer Wasser in den Garten "runterzubremsen" damit der Hausmeister nicht den Schlauch bemühen muss damit die Pflänzchen Wasser bekommen:vik:

Denn dafür scheint die Rolle ja dann wie gemacht, und jetzt halt ich mich aus der Diskussion raus...ich geh Wassereimer drillen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> In vollem Umfang ausprobiert. Vor diesem Posting: #*14*. Und nu?



Sind "bei ca. 5 Kg nach " jetzt nun auch 6, oder 7 oder 9 kg? 
Das sind sehr genaue Messungen ...

Ich kann jedenfalls bei wirklich zugeknallt auch 10kg bremsen, mit einem echten 10kg gefüllten Wassereimer direkt an die Rolle gehängt, und nicht nur geschätzt oder sowas. Der Krams zeigt nichtmal Schadensspuren oder geht irgendwie kaputt, was ich schon erstaunlich finde. 
Ist mir auch latte ob der eine nur 9kg mit seiner schafft, was ob die Scheiben oder der Daumen schwächer ist ... die hersteller so auf die Packung dranschreiben ... in den meisten Fällen eh viel zu viel.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mocce schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich kauf mir sofort morgen eine Red Arc ...



Das ist eine gute Idee. Die Rolle hat auch tolle Preise gewonnen. Das kannst du dann jedem der danach fragt erzählen.

Ich finde, dass das eine gute Sache ist.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Achso, nicht? Weil möglich oder unmöglich? |kopfkrat
> 
> Ist Dir schon mal aufgefallen, dass diverse Rollen auch diverse Bremsscheiben haben, einige aus Filz, andere aus Carbon-Textil oder voll-Carbon sind?
> 
> Rate mal, welche Scheibchen ich im Röllchen drin habe, und welche Du in deinem Röllchen?


AngelDet.. jetzt phantasier Dir doch nicht schon wieder irgendwelchen Blafasel zusammen damit Du auf einen grünen Zweig kommst. Eine TP 4000/5000 PG kommt real grad mal auf 10kg.


----------



## Ullov Löns (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Eine TP 4000/5000 PG kommt real grad mal auf 10kg.



Die hat aber auch nicht preisgekrönte Formula1 Ceramic-Brake-Discs.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (17. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da ist doch ein Schritt zum Verständnis der postulierten (extremen) Drillsituation auszumachen. #6
> 
> Die weiter oben mit "kein Fisch","nie" usw. in ihrere Existenz angezweifelt wurde.


Ich lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster und sage mal so das Du mir nach ~10 Jahren gezieltem Spinfischen auf Wels nichts von extremen Drillsituationen erzählen musst. Und nach (ganz grob geschätzt) 500 Wallern hält sich die Anzahl derer, welche mir die Rollenbremse ausgelöst haben, doch sehr in Grenzen. Und jetzt kommst Du an und phantasierst mir irgendwas von einer 10kg Bremskraft-RedArc vor und erzählst mir das ein 20pf Hecht die Hälfte seines Körpergewichtes an Zug aufbringen kann? Sorry, aber willst Du mich jetzt verar***en oder was?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommst Du an und phantasierst mir irgendwas von einer 10kg Bremskraft-RedArc vor


Für den einen sind es Phantasien, für den anderen die einfachst-naheliegenden Realitäten der Welt. 



christian36 schrieb:


> und erzählst mir das ein 20pf Hecht die Hälfte seines Körpergewichtes an Zug aufbringen kann?


Falsch, wieso nur die Hälfte?
Mindestens die Gegenkraft für sein Körpergewicht, wenn er springen will - und tut. 
Im Gegensatz zu vielen anden Fischen  können zum einen Salmoniden (Bachforelle, Seeforelle, Regenbogenforelle etc.) und zum anderen Esoxiden einfach mal "so eben" aus dem Wasser springen, und fast vogelgleich sich sogar meterweit in die Lüfte erheben.
Da sie sich aber kaum mit ihren Flossen in der Luft weiter flatternd erheben können oder über einen Gasballon verfügen :q, zeigt sich glasklar jedem geneigten Anglergeiste bei kurzem Nachdenken, dass der Fisch mindestens sein eigenes Gewicht hochgestemmt sowie weiterhin zum Wurfbogen beschleunigt hat, und dieses demzufolge wenigstens kurzzeitg definitiv an Kraft ausüben kann. Das dient nur dem Nachweis bzw. der Einschätzung, dass mindestens diese Kraftwirkung auftritt.
Und auch auch der oberkritischte Kritiker an diesem Sachverhalt nicht vorbei kommt. :g

Wieviele Meter jetzt die Kraftausübung anhält - darüber kann man sich auch wieder trefflich streiten, aber: Es gibt eine sehr einfache Antwort, es hängt sowieso von der sportlichen Kondition des Fisches ab.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Falsch, wieso nur die Hälfte?
> Mindestens die Gegenkraft für sein Körpergewicht, wenn er springen will - und tut.
> Im Gegensatz zu vielen anden Fischen  können zum einen Salmoniden (Bachforelle, Seeforelle, Regenbogenforelle etc.) und zum anderen Esoxiden einfach mal "so eben" aus dem Wasser springen, und fast vogelgleich sich sogar meterweit in die Lüfte erheben.
> Da sie sich aber kaum mit ihren Flossen in der Luft weiter flatternd erheben können oder über einen Gasballon verfügen :q, zeigt sich glasklar jedem geneigten Anglergeiste bei kurzem Nachdenken, dass der Fisch mindestens sein eigenes Gewicht hochgestemmt sowie weiterhin zum Wurfbogen beschleunigt hat, und dieses demzufolge wenigstens kurzzeitg definitiv an Kraft ausüben kann. Das dient nur dem Nachweis bzw. der Einschätzung, dass mindestens diese Kraftwirkung auftritt.
> Und auch auch der oberkritischte Kritiker an diesem Sachverhalt nicht vorbei kommt.


Wenn ich Deine zusammengeschusterte Rechnung (welche ganz nebenbei den Auftrieb und das somit geringere Gewicht außer Acht lässt) als existentielle Grundlage für die "Sportfischerei" nehme, dann haben ab jetzt alle Stand-Up - Angler im Big Game Bereich ein Riesenproblem. Jungs.. tut mir leid, aber ihr werdet alle störben! Spätestens wenn ein Marlin mit euch samt der 80lb Tallus in die Flugbahn einer A380 fliegt. Außer ihr habt eine Red Arc mir 10kg Bremskraft; schon klar.
Mal 'ne erstgemeinte Frage: Glaubst Du das was Du hier schreibst eigentlich wirklich?!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Deine unflätigen Bemerkungen kannst Du gefälligst lassen  ... das ändert auch bei höchster Erregung nichts an der physikalischen Realität des Angelns.

Ich habe gerade mal ein bischen gerechnet und noch weit erstaunlichere Werte gefunden. :m
Angenommen ein Hecht oder eine Forelle (nicht andere Fische!) beschleunigt aus dem Stand innerhalb einer 1/10sec zu einem im Scheitelpunkt 1m hohen Sprung - und das können sie praktischerweise wirklich und halten sich dabei nicht an Stammtischkrakeelers und ähnliche Biermeinungen :g ...dann tritt bei einem Fisch von 20 Pfd = 10kg sogar notwendigerweise eine Krafteinwirkung von 450N über 1/10 Sek auf. Weil der Fisch eben zum freien 1m hohen Sprung mindestens 4,5m/sek erreichen muss und dass innerhalb einer 1/10 Sek beachtliche 45m /sec^2 Anschub innerhalb des Wassers sind. Immerhin durchaus beachtliche 5g. Daraus folgen dann mittels seiner Masse von 10kg schon heftige 450N, die sich mit jeder seine größeren Masse weiter aufmultiplizieren lassen.
Das ist ganz einfach Schulphysik, die jemand rechnen kann, wenn er kann und willens ist. Und die gerne gemachten Ammenmärchen über die nur "kleinen" Kräfte einfach widerlegt.

Soviel mal zu diesen hier gemachten Äußerungen ... :g #d


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Sorry Det aber diese deine obige Aussage ist und bleibt Blödsinn! Kein Hecht bringt seine eigenes Körpergewicht als Zugkraft auf die Rolle, never ever #d (naja zumindest sofern er nicht aus dem Wasser gehoben wird:q)


Tolle Aussage - dabei hatte ich gerade etwas dazu geschrieben. Vor allem hatte ich nicht geschrieben, dass *jeder* Hecht ... aber lange auch nicht *keiner*.



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung (nicht Drillsimulator!) sagen dass sich ein 1,13m Wels und 1,05m Hecht in weniger als 10min mit einer -24 Skelli landen lässt


Aha, Bravo! Du führst also einige mehr oder weniger halbtote betäubte Fische und Landungserfolge als Maßstab für die ganze Fischgattung an? Hast noch nie was von Konditionszustand des Fisches oder Sauerstoffsättigung im Wasser gehört? 
Bravo, weiter so, das wird noch ein rechter Fischforscher! :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Noch so ein Experte, Angler halbtoter betäubter sauerstoffberaubter Fische ...



christian36 schrieb:


> Just kidding?! Ich bezweifle ganz stark das ein Hecht auch nur mehr als 2kg "Schub" aufbringt.



Noch so ein Experte, Angler halbtoter betäubter sauerstoffberaubter Fische ...



Mocce schrieb:


> Hechte sind nicht die tollen Kämpfer, da gibt es besseres. Zander noch weniger. Wenn ihr hier was von Huchen *in Strömung schreibt ok*...aber Hechte und Rollen/Ruten am Limit...nix für ungut aber da #q





Ein Tip: geht mal richtige Hechte angeln und fangen, und nicht diese Hechtzombies die ihr da hattet! :m
Da geht noch was ... macht dann auch richtig Spaß


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> *So, Leute, es geht hier um die Spinruten, wieviel die aushalten können, oder noch besser und wichtiger: Wie man die besser macht, wie man sie besser aufbaut und beringt, damit sie im Extremfall mehr aushalten können.
> 
> Das finden ja schon eine Menge Leute #h incl. meiner einer interessant.*



Wer hat was festgestellt, wo liegen Mängel oder Stärken?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

*Bleibt doch bitte mal alle in einem angenehmen Umgangston, muss doch nicht sein das man sich hier gegenseitig anmacht, oder?* |smlove2:


Detlef, Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich, aber:



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Noch mal meine konkrete Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





AngelDet schrieb:


> Stefan, auf deinem gezeigten Bild mit der 30er  VHF kann ich nicht wirklich was über die Beringung und Biegekurve  erkennen.


 
Du kannst da keine Ringe und Biegekurve erkennen?  |bigeyes

Spaß, oder? #c

Mir scheint diese Diskussion müssig und ergebnislos. Problem ist einfach das Detlef den Fischen eine Maximalkraft zugesteht die keiner der anderen Diskutanten für möglich hält oder je erlebt hat.

Wenn die Fische die von Detlef angenommenen Kräfte wirklich aufbringen hat er sicher recht und man bräuchte mehr Power. #6

Wenn Fische doch nur deutlich geringere Kräfte real aufbringen ist die Überlegung hinfällig, weil die Ruten bisher auch immer gehalten haben. (Verdammt mache ich es mir manchmal einfach... #h)

Wenn bei richtigen Welsmontagen ein Hecht von 1,20 beisst wird der reingeleiert, da gibt es keinen Drill. Bremskraft war deutlich unter 10kg, kein Schnurabzug. Habe ich zumindest schon so gesehen und wurde mir als normal bestätigt, von Leuten die es selber schon mehrfach erlebt haben.

Wenn es Power-Weasler gäbe dann vermutlich am Bodden, oder? Dort scheint das Problem aber nicht real bekannt zu sein, sonst würden die Guides auch entsprechend fischen. Macht aber keiner. (Da habe ich auch keine Arcs gesehen, vielleicht braucht bei den Kinderhechten bis 1,50 keiner die Mega-Bremskraft der Überrolle und nutzt deswegen doch die anderen Modelle mit unzureichender Bremskraft?).

Wir finden hier eh keinen Konsens, also lasst gut sein...

Wenn ich hier so lese beschleicht mich immer wieder das Gefühl das ich eh keine Ahnung und noch nie einen gescheiten Fisch gefangen habe. Ähnlich wie alle anderen hier, alles Stümper. #d

Ausser eine Ausnahme, da werden die großen Fische gefangen, für die das Gerät von allen anderen halt auch unzureichend wäre. Sorry Det, aber da gibt es doch dann sicher Beweise (z.B. Bilder?), oder? #h

Oder bleibt es eine rein theoretische Diskussion ohne realen Bezug (bis Thune in unseren Talsperren ausgewildert werden?)?


----------



## snorreausflake (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Noch so ein Experte, Angler halbtoter betäubter sauerstoffberaubter Fische ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kreidet anderen ein unflätigen Bermerkungen an und dann sowas #d 

Schade das es oft hier in wilden theoretischen Disskusion endet


----------



## Slotti (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

eieiei , die Mega Hechte wieder , ich frag mich nur wo es die gibt? #c Detlef mal ehrlich ein Hecht ist doch auch nur ein Fisch und kein Torpedo, irgendwie scheinst du da ein einschneidendes Erlebnis gehabt zu haben, würden wir jetzt über Hunde reden würde ich denken du wurdest als Kind mal gebissen.... 

nur gut das ich gestern abend meine Zeit sinnvoller Verbracht habe und ein wenig gebastelt habe, die Fotos lenken vielleicht auch ein wenig ab 

VHF 2,70 5-30 gr.
Kork Untergriff 30cm inkl. Endkappe 35cm
Kork Vorgriff 10cm
Fuji 18er DPS Deluxe soft Touch
Fuji Tit SIC 9+1 
Bindungen: schwarz mit Blau Metallic
























@ Stefan viel Spass damit und Thx nochmal für den Support an meiner Heizung


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> eieiei , die Mega Hechte wieder , ich frag mich nur wo es die gibt? #c Detlef mal ehrlich ein Hecht ist doch auch nur ein Fisch und kein Torpedo, irgendwie scheinst du da ein einschneidendes Erlebnis gehabt zu haben, würden wir jetzt über Hunde reden würde ich denken du wurdest als Kind mal gebissen....
> 
> nur gut das ich gestern abend meine Zeit sinnvoller Verbracht habe und ein wenig gebastelt habe, die Fotos lenken vielleicht auch ein wenig ab
> 
> ...




Sieht ganz gut aus. Welche Ring Größe hast du da genommen?


----------



## Slotti (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Sieht ganz gut aus. Welche Ring Größe hast du da genommen?




Die Ringgrößen hat Stefan mir vorgegeben , verbaut wurde 25/16/10/8/7/7/7/7/7 Tip 7. TLVSG laut Ringgröße kein echtes NGC die Abststände allerdings schon. Bin gespannt wie die Rute sich wirft.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke Mark, sieht wie immer Top aus!

Freue mich schon auf die Rute, bin gespannt ob sich in der Handhabung Unterschiede ergeben.

Hoffentlich beisst kein Hecht, sonst ist die schöne Rute hin...:c:c:c

Aber einen Barsch wird sie aushalten, oder? #c


----------



## Slotti (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber einen Barsch wird sie aushalten, oder? #c



nur wenn du nicht zu doll anschlägst :q


----------



## Tisie (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Moin,



biX schrieb:


> OT-Anfang
> Was ist denn da für ein komischer Affe, Mattes? Hab Dich gar nicht so in Erinnerung. Haben Dir Frau, Kinder und Arbeit wohl doch zu sehr zugesetzt :q


das hast Du wieder mal haarscharf erkannt, Veikko #6



biX schrieb:


> Ende August geht es übrigens wieder mal eine Woche nach Bayern. Mal sehen was geht. Ich werde Dir berichten ...


Wieder an diesen komischen Stausee?



AngelDet schrieb:


> ...
> Mindestens die Gegenkraft für sein Körpergewicht, wenn er springen will - und tut.
> ...
> ... dass der Fisch mindestens sein eigenes Gewicht hochgestemmt ...


Eigentlich wollte ich inhaltlich gar nichts dazu schreiben, aber eins interessiert mich nun doch:

@Detlef: Worin besteht der Zusammenhang zwischen dem Gewicht des Fisches (außerhalb des Wassers!) und der Kraft des Fisches, die er braucht, um (unter Wasser!) auf eine Geschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen, die es ihm ermöglicht, (bei entsprechender Schwimmrichtung) kurzzeitig die Wasseroberfläche zu durchbrechen? Kannst Du das bitte mal physikalisch korrekt auf den Punkt bringen?

Schönes Abschlußposting für diese leidige Diskussion, Stefan und schöner Aufbau, Mark #6 ... wie kommt der soft touch DPS gefühlsmäßig?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Slotti (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> wie kommt der soft touch DPS gefühlsmäßig?



find den ziemlich gut, fasst sich sehr schön und angenehm an, die Oberfläche ist gummiert ohne jetzt zu griffig zu sein eher samtig  ist bischen blöd zu beschreiben 

Stefan war vor gut einer Woche bei mir und der hat ständig an dem Ding rumgerubbelt(Edit : am Rollenhalter natürlich, bevor hier noch jemand Honeyball ins Spiel bringt)  hat ihm wohl gefallen.

Schade das es ihn nur in 18er Größe gibt und mir persönlich würde ein schwarzer Ring auch besser gefallen als der Chromfarbene.


----------



## Slotti (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

jaja  deswegen auch die Edith da oben


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> find den ziemlich gut, fasst sich sehr schön und angenehm an, die Oberfläche ist gummiert ohne jetzt zu griffig zu sein eher samtig
> 
> Stefan war vor gut einer Woche bei mir und der hat ständig an dem Ding rumgerubbelt
> 
> Schade das es ihn nur in 18er Größe gibt und mir persönlich würde ein schwarzer Ring auch besser gefallen als der Chromfarbene.





Wenn dann so . .  .

18 cm oder watt?:q:q:q


----------



## Slotti (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ey Leute macht jetzt kein Quatsch hier


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Tatüüütataaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!

Editieren is nich!!!!


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wieder mal konspirativen Wahlbetrug  ^^


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Und was für ein Ring? Die Dinger ausm Erotikfachmarkt? |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Gemini (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> ey Leute macht jetzt kein Quatsch hier



Das ist doch der Thread der Männerphantasien?

Warp-Weasler, Lipstick-Reels mit titanischer Bremskraft und jetzt halt auch noch das, passt doch...


----------



## weserwaller (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> find den ziemlich gut, fasst sich sehr schön und angenehm an, die Oberfläche ist gummiert ohne jetzt zu griffig zu sein eher samtig



:q:q:q




Der Softtouch fühlt sich echt schön an, sehen nur leider schon nach sehr kurzer Zeit gammelig aus weil die Oberfläche sich abnutzt.


----------



## Slotti (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

nein nein nein #q#q#q


naja wenigstens sind alle mal wieder schön locker hier


----------



## Denni_Lo (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> nein nein nein #q#q#q



Mark, NP Honey ist noch AFK da in Urlaub, evtl hast Glück

 wetten das ich petze


----------



## weserwaller (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> nein nein nein #q#q#q




#c |kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Mark, NP Honey ist noch AFK da in Urlaub, evtl hast Glück
> 
> wetten das ich petze




Nöö, seit gestern wieder aktiv.#6#6


----------



## Slotti (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ weserwaller , das war nicht auf dein Posting bezogen, ich selbst habe den soft touch auch an keiner Rute verbaut von daher kann ich zur Abnutzung auch nichts sagen. 

Wie nutzt der sich denn ab ? wird glänzend ?


----------



## weserwaller (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Genau der glänz, dunkelt an den Stellen aus und wird ein wenig kriselig in den beanspruchten Bereichen.


----------



## Tisie (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke, Mark und sorry für die Vorlage |rolleyes ... ist das Gewinde auch gummiert? Das müßte sich dann ja zuerst abnutzen?!

Gruß, Matze


----------



## Slotti (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ich schreibe nichts mehr, ich schmolle !!!!!













ja ist durchgängig gummiert.


----------



## weserwaller (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Am Gewinde passiert nichts, nur im obereren Teil wo es dann "spannt" aber das sieht man nur wenn man ihn ganz aufschraubt.

Schade eigendlich, weil die Softtoch echt fein sind.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mark, wenn das Ding gammelt muss es wieder runter und ein normaler Fuji drauf! Von der Haptik her ein tolles Teil, liegt wirklich gut in der Hand. Wäre schade wenn es da wirklich Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit gibt. Vor allem weil ein Austausch des Rollenhalters ja doch eher schwierig ist... |bigeyes

Ich distanziere mich von dem Saukram, ich war da zum Angeln/Arbeiten! |rolleyes

Wo ist denn der Ferkelfahnder wenn man ihn mal braucht? #c


----------



## Honeyball (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Na, das wär ja noch schöner, wenn jedes ertappte Ferkel die Chance hätte, seine Ferkeleien nachträglich abzuändern #d#d#d


Slotti schrieb:


> Stefan war vor gut einer Woche bei mir und der hat ständig an dem Ding rumgerubbelt



Der Satz reicht völlig, ob mit oder ohne nachträgliche Beschwichtigungsversuche!!! :vik::vik::vik:












Ach so, und Dein Avatarbild solltest Du auch schleunigst ändern:


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



honeyball schrieb:


> ach so, und dein avatarbild solltest du auch schleunigst ändern:



#6#6#6


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich schmeiss mich weg!

nach gewonnener Wahl darf der Avatar dann auch gegen ein rosa Schweinchen getauscht werden. |supergri


----------



## Slotti (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

och nööööö , falls ich die Wahl gewinnen sollte (wovon ich bei dem bischen Ferkeln nicht ausgehe) darfst du mir gerne ein neues Avatar basteln @ Kai


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

"Pigs Rodbuilding" :q

Was die Wahl angeht -- da mach dir mal keine Sorgen! Was Wahlmanipulation angeht bist du da mit den richtigen Leuten zusammen. |supergri


----------



## Honeyball (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich bin ja neutral, was meine Einschätzung der Favoriten angeht, aber wenn ich so vergleiche, was ich bisher sonst noch habe und ganz ohne jegliche Beeinflussung....|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes

....


....


naja, such Dir schon mal eins aus:


----------



## Slotti (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

muahaha das letzte rechts ist Hammer !!! Das nehme ich 

die passende Rute in Schweinchenrosa habe ich ja auch schon : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2324557&postcount=1872

Jungs wer kommt mit zum Angeln?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Deine unflätigen Bemerkungen kannst Du gefälligst lassen  ... das ändert auch bei höchster Erregung nichts an der physikalischen Realität des Angelns.
> 
> Ich habe gerade mal ein bischen gerechnet und noch weit erstaunlichere Werte gefunden.


Ein 20pf Hecht mit mehr als 10kg Schub.. mal interessehalber.. wie sieht Dein Gerät zum gezielten Hechtfischen aus? Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Deiner 10kg Red Arc.


----------



## taxel (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ein 20pf Hecht mit mehr als 10kg Schub.. mal interessehalber.. wie sieht Dein Gerät zum gezielten Hechtfischen aus? Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Deiner 10kg Red Arc.



Mensch Christian, lass doch stecken. Hier war gerade wieder Ruhe eingekehrt. Die Diskussion braucht keiner hier. Mehr als persönliche Vermutungen hat doch hier keiner beigesteuert. Und falls es sein muss, macht doch einen neuen Tröt auf. Am besten im RBF


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mich würde dennoch interessieren welche Rute er hat wenn er sie mit einer Red Arc mit 10kg Bremskraft auf Biegen und Brechen beansprucht. Weil wer schonmal 10kg mit einer Rute hochgehoben hat, weiß wie wahnwitzig seine Theorien sind.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Detlef, ich habe Dir das Bild der Biegekurve noch mal hochgeladen, die Position der Ringe ist jeweils Rot markiert. Einer ist eventuell nicht optimal zu sehen weil da grade die Uferlinie verläuft, aber ich denke durch die Markierung kann man den durchaus finden.

Der Bereich der Steckverbindung (mit verringerter Biegung, vermutlich durch den eingearbeiteten Zapfen) ist blau markiert.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle siehst Du hier ein  abknicken oder denkst Du das zusätzliche Ringe einen Vorteil bringen  würden? Ich habe vergleichbare Bilder mit der 75er VHF, da ist das  Handteil schon recht entspannt. Bei noch schwereren Ruten (die man beim  gezielten Fang wirklich großer Fische ja allgemein bevorzugt) dürfte  sich da im Handteil kaum noch was tun?


----------



## WickedWalleye (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube wir müssen uns mal über Urheberrechtsverletzungen unterhalten, mein lieber Honey. 

Nee, nee, passt scho. |supergri




Honeyball schrieb:


> naja, such Dir schon mal eins aus:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich schon sowas wie "die angeblichen Vorteile einer Geflochtenen sind gleich Null" höre, krieg ich das kalte.. Lebensmittelauswurf. Aber wahrscheinlich haben sie deswegen auch Geflochtene im Programm, damit man sich von den nicht vorhandenen Vorteilen selbst überzeugen kann.<br>


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon sowas wie "die angeblichen Vorteile einer Geflochtenen sind gleich Null" höre, krieg ich das kalte.. Lebensmittelauswurf. Aber wahrscheinlich haben sie deswegen auch Geflochtene im Programm, damit man sich von den nicht vorhandenen Vorteilen selbst überzeugen kann.<br>




Die Jungs reden viel wenn der Tag lang ist, und versuchen immer Ihre Produkte maximal in den Vordergrund zu spielen. Soweit klar und unschön.

Das Ergebnis des Zugtests ist aber erst mal da und per Film gut dokumentiert, das sollte man jetzt nicht einfach so unter den Tisch kehren. 

Ich schrieb ja schon das ich 2 Kilo Zug mit der Spinnrute viel finde, aber andere bringen da ja angeblich 10kg - wie zerrt man da am Handteil? Mit 80kg? Sorry, aber rein körperlich dürfte das die meisten überfordern. Die Hebelgesetze sind da einfach ein echtes Problem...

Eventuell ist Detlef ja in der Lage anhand des Drillbilds jetzt noch mal konkret zu sagen an welcher Stelle der Blank auf dem Bild überfordert ist und wo zusätzliche Ringe Sinn machen? Wäre prima, ich bevorzuge es wenn man solche theoretischen Überlegungen mit ein bisschen Praxis unterlegen kann um wirklich eine relevante Aussage zu treffen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Muss ich direkt mal ausprobieren mit wie viel Kraft man ziehen muss um 10kg vom Boden wegzuheben. 10kg hab ich mit meiner DF Big Fish mal hochgehoben, aber das war schon grenzwertig (für die Rute und für mich).


----------



## taxel (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ihre Polemik gegen die no action Welle und drop shot in "Wackelt nix, beißt nix" hat sie auch nicht davon abgehalten selbst drop shot Zubehör anzubieten.


----------



## Gummischuh (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Öhm.....was ham die Jungs bei ihrem Anschlagversuch eigentlich erwartet ?
Wenn ich 2kg, bzw 20N anlege, dann messe ich die auch. Egal ob am Stahlseil oder am Gummiband.


----------



## Gummischuh (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich wollt nur sagen, dass das Ergebnis zu erwarten war.
Gleiche Biegung -> gleiche Kraft -> gleiches Ergebnis


----------



## Walstipper (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Öhm.....was ham die Jungs bei ihrem Anschlagversuch eigentlich erwartet ?
> Wenn ich 2kg, bzw 20N anlege, dann messe ich die auch. Egal ob am Stahlseil oder am Gummiband.



Richtig, größter Schwachsinn ever.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Deine unflätigen Bemerkungen kannst Du gefälligst lassen  ... das ändert auch bei höchster Erregung nichts an der physikalischen Realität des Angelns.
> 
> Ich habe gerade mal ein bischen gerechnet und noch weit erstaunlichere Werte gefunden. :m
> Angenommen ein Hecht oder eine Forelle (nicht andere Fische!) beschleunigt aus dem Stand innerhalb einer 1/10sec zu einem im Scheitelpunkt 1m hohen Sprung - und das können sie praktischerweise wirklich und halten sich dabei nicht an Stammtischkrakeelers und ähnliche Biermeinungen :g ...dann tritt bei einem Fisch von 20 Pfd = 10kg sogar notwendigerweise eine Krafteinwirkung von 450N über 1/10 Sek auf. Weil der Fisch eben zum freien 1m hohen Sprung mindestens 4,5m/sek erreichen muss und dass innerhalb einer 1/10 Sek beachtliche 45m /sec^2 Anschub innerhalb des Wassers sind. Immerhin durchaus beachtliche 5g. Daraus folgen dann mittels seiner Masse von 10kg schon heftige 450N, die sich mit jeder seine größeren Masse weiter aufmultiplizieren lassen.
> ...



Die Idee anhand des Sprungvermögens die Kraft des Fisches unter Wasser abzuleiten gefällt mir.
Die Grundidee das der Fisch bei 4.5 m/s einen Meter aus dem Wasser springt und somit  45N=(10kg*4.5m)/s aufbringt dürfte stimmen.

Gewagt wird es aber wenn du dir sagst "gut, der Hecht schafft das aber viel schneller, nämlich explosionsartig in 1/10sek" und dann diese Zahl in den Nenner setzt.
Somit kommst du auf 450N = (10kg*4.5m)/0.1s .
Das setzt eine Kurzbeschleunigung auf 45m/s bzw 162km/h zugrunde, bei der der Fisch nach der Formel  45m/s = Wurzel (103m*2*Erdgravitation) 103 Meter aus dem Wasser katapultiert würde 
450N is die Kraft mit der du 45kg eine Sekunde lang gegen die Erdschwerkraft hälst - mit der du einen 450kg Eiswürfel auf einer Eisfläche auf 3.6km/h beförderst.

Besser wäre der Fisch beschleunigt mit 45N=(10kg*0.45m)/0.1s auf die erforderlichen 4.5m/s um seinen Sprung zu schaffen.

Somit müsste der Hecht eigentlich einen 10kg Eisblock auf einer Eisfläche auf 4.5m/s beschleunigen können.
*Heißt das nun das der Fisch 10kg stark, 4.5m weit in einer Sekunde ziehen kann? *
Nun ich bin auch kein Physiker, haben wir denn keinen in unseren Reihen hier im Anglerboard?

Sry fürs Offtopic #h


----------



## angelpfeife (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Richtig, größter Schwachsinn ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? Sind die Formeln nur Gelaber oder gibts die wirklich?:q
Sorry hab grad Ferien, mein Kopf ist also im Energiesparmodus...:q


----------



## Walstipper (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn ich die nicht auf der Aprilseite im Net aufgelesen habe, jepp :>.
Bei den powergeweaselten 103 Meter schwankt mein Verstand aber auch noch ein büssschen :q


----------



## Noob-Flyer (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Deine Formeln stimmen alle nicht.

F = m*a  und nicht F = m*v

Newton = (Meter*kg)/Sekunde²

Mit den Annahmen, die Det einfach mal getroffen hat, ist seine Rechnung schon richtig. Er rechnet einfach über Energieerhaltung von der Wasseroberfläche an.

m*g*h = 0,5 * m * v²

m = Masse[kg]
g = Erdbeschleunigung[m/s²]
v = Geschwindigkeit[m/s]
h = Höhe[m]


----------



## Walstipper (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Richtig, Quadratsekunde!

Wenn für den Metersprung 4.5m/s stimmen sind es also 45N=(10kg*4.5m)/s², oder anders: Erforderliche v0 für einen 100cm hohen Sprung auf der Erde wären:

v0= Wurzel (h*2*gE) = Wurzel (1m*2*9.81m/s²) = 4.429m/s, soweit richtig?

Somit resultieren aus kurzeitigen 450N bei 0.1s über 4.5m: 450N = (10kg*4.5m)/0.1s² doch auch wieder 45m/s oder nicht?

@Noob-Flyer: Wie wäre die Zugkraft des Hechtes bei 45N zu verstehen?


----------



## Gummischuh (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gilt das jetzt eigentlich alles für Hechte vor, oder nach der Darmentleerung ?


----------



## Chrizzi (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

45 m/s ~ 160 km/h

Damit hätten wir mit Abstand einen neuen Rekord.

http://www.tierchenwelt.de/tierische-rekorde/714-rekorde-fische-schnellsten.html


Vielleicht sollte man mal weniger Rechnen und mehr Angeln. So ein Hecht ist doch ein totaler Schlappschwanz. Wenn so ein harzer Vieh so viel mehr abgehen soll, als GT oder Vergleichbare sollte man vielleicht dorthin fahren zum Angeln und nicht in die Tropen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Gilt das jetzt eigentlich alles für Hechte vor, oder nach der Darmentleerung ?




Fischst du eigentlich noch die Mutter der K.?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vertikalbeschleuniger?
Ne, da gibt es eine Gleichung für.
Die Raketengleichung.


----------



## Gummischuh (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Spock

So, nu hab ich zwanzich Minuten gegrübelt, wer die Mudder von K ist, und nun bin ich endlich drauf gekommen, warum ich nicht drauf gekommen bin.
Ich weiß nich wer K is


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nicht Spock, aber egal.
K. steht für Ko........


----------



## Bobster (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also hatte Det Recht |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Du kannst da keine Ringe und Biegekurve erkennen?  |bigeyes
> Spaß, oder? #c


kein Späßle.
Das da was ist, schon.  
Nur nicht unten am HT, und in der irgendwie schrägen Perspektive sieht es einfach gut und normal aus, da frag ich mich denn, wo die Last ist. |kopfkrat 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Problem ist einfach das Detlef den Fischen eine Maximalkraft zugesteht die keiner der anderen Diskutanten für möglich hält oder je erlebt hat.
> 
> Wenn die Fische die von Detlef angenommenen Kräfte wirklich aufbringen hat er sicher recht und man bräuchte mehr Power. #6


Das ist der Kern, und leider schwer zu beweisen, solange wir nicht hyper-duper Mess+Speicherelektronik aus Japan in all unseren Rollen haben, wie es das teilweise schon gibt.

Fangfahrtenschreiber für alle Angler, dann wird es ganz einfach! :vik:



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn Fische doch nur deutlich geringere Kräfte real aufbringen ist die Überlegung hinfällig, weil die Ruten bisher auch immer gehalten haben. (Verdammt mache ich es mir manchmal einfach... #h)


Aber exakt richtig, diese wie die andere Feststellung.

Ich schränkte oben schon ein: 
Seltener Großfisch bzw. relativer Großfisch für die Combo, zudem in sehr guter Verfassung, 
fiese Konstellation am Wasser mit den Beengungen, 
dann kann es kritisch werden.
Sonst sicher nicht, da stimme ich allem zu.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn bei richtigen Welsmontagen ein Hecht von 1,20 beisst wird der reingeleiert, da gibt es keinen Drill. Bremskraft war deutlich unter 10kg, kein Schnurabzug. Habe ich zumindest schon so gesehen und wurde mir als normal bestätigt, von Leuten die es selber schon mehrfach erlebt haben.


Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das nicht passieren kann. 
Bei Wasserbedingungen, die dem Hecht überhaupt nicht liegen, dürfte das sehr normal sein. 
Bei Forellen und gerade Bachforellen ist es bekannter. Wieso dem Hecht nicht auch zugestehen, dass er zwar sehr verbreitet vorkommt, aber in sehr unterschiedlichen Lebensbedingungen auch unterschiedlich lebt und sich anders darstellt. 

Es erwartet auch keiner ernsthaft, dass eine FoPu-ReFo aus dem übelsten unbelüften Wasserloch die gleiche Performance bringt, wie eine "Steelhead"-Refo unter optimalen Wasserbedingungen in der Ostsee.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn es Power-Weasler gäbe dann vermutlich am Bodden, oder? Dort scheint das Problem aber nicht real bekannt zu sein, sonst würden die Guides auch entsprechend fischen. Macht aber keiner.


Weißt Du das wirklich und kontrollierst alle Guides tagtäglich von oben, oder ist das eine Vermutung? 
Ich hätte eine Reihe weiterer plausibler Erklärungsmöglichkeiten, die ich mir aber lieber hier verkneife - befürchte Lawinen, paßt eher mal auf ein abendliches Bier oder so. 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wir finden hier eh keinen Konsens, also lasst gut sein...


Das ist wohl wahr, schade aber nicht zu ändern. 
Es fehlt auch viel an verallgemeinert breitem Wissen, auf dem man aufbauen könnte. So wirkt das insgesamt mehr wie Luftschlösser - weil der Boden dafür noch nicht existiert.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wenn ich hier so lese beschleicht mich immer wieder das Gefühl das ich eh keine Ahnung und noch nie einen gescheiten Fisch gefangen habe. Ähnlich wie alle anderen hier, alles Stümper.


Das ist aber eine arge Überinterpretation, und zumindest von mir nicht beabsichtigt. #h

Schade ist besonders, dass es schlechterdings kaum möglich ist, einen Gedanken mal mit vielen Leuten durchzuspielen, was die eigentliche Power in einem so großen Forum mit vielen Leuten sein kann. Nur wenn alle in die gleiche Richtung ziehen, kommt man weg von alten Zöpfen zu neuen Ansätzen oder gar Erkenntnissen. 
Ansonsten ist das immer wie mit den vielen Köchen an einem Topf ... |rolleyes



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ausser eine Ausnahme, da werden die großen Fische gefangen, für die das Gerät von allen anderen halt auch unzureichend wäre.


Den Grund worüber ich nachdenke, und das auch hier schrieb, den kennst Du doch auch: 
Dem einem irgendwann über den Weg schwimmenden Monsterfisch gegenüber besser gerüstet zu sein, und wenn das nur ein einziges mal in 50 Jahren auftritt.  
(Ich bin mit 3 erlebten "Treffern" und etwa 10 Jahren Abstand dazwischen eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht bedient von Fortuna-Diana-Artemis |supergri |supergri)

Also mir scheint es den hohen Aufwand wert  - aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Detlef, ich habe Dir das Bild der Biegekurve noch mal hochgeladen, die Position der Ringe ist jeweils Rot markiert. Einer ist eventuell nicht optimal zu sehen weil da grade die Uferlinie verläuft, aber ich denke durch die Markierung kann man den durchaus finden.
> 
> Der Bereich der Steckverbindung (mit verringerter Biegung, vermutlich durch den eingearbeiteten Zapfen) ist blau markiert.


Fein gemacht! #6 gerade der wichtige Leitring eben "liegt" auf dem Ufer. 

Das mit dem geraderen blau markierten Mittelteil und der Biegung bis in den Vorgriff gefällt mir nicht wirklich.
Ist allerdings auch nichts kritisch geknickt zu sehen. 
Zwischen dem Vorgriff u. deiner Hand und Leitring ist noch eine kleine Stelle bei der Wellenkante; entweder ist das eine optische Täuschung, auch wegen der Pixelzahl, oder da ändert sich die Biegung nochmal stärker. #c
Das versuche ich mit dem weiter unten liegenden Leitring zu verstärken.


----------



## Gummischuh (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Sprock

Ich kaufe ein   E


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Schleien-Stefan schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



macht euch nicht ins Hemd, die hält auch den Monsterbarsch aus! :m

Sehr schön in schwarz gemacht! #6
Bin gespannt, wie Stefan die 9 Ringe beim Werfen im Vergleich zur anderen Rute bewertet. Die Untergrifflänge erscheint mir auch stimmiger als von der ersten Überlegung von Mark.
Die unteren 2 Ringe, also Leitring und unterster auf dem ST sitzen an gleicher Position wie bei der anderen Rute?


----------



## angelpfeife (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

|bigeyes|bigeyes Und da sagen die Leute angeln ist simpel und langweilig...
Krass was ihr hier hinballert.


----------



## Ullov Löns (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> So, nu hab ich zwanzich Minuten gegrübelt, wer die Mudder von K ist, und nun bin ich endlich drauf gekommen, warum ich nicht drauf gekommen bin.
> Ich weiß nich wer K is



Die Mudda von K ist letztlich auch infiziert, nur mit was, das könnte die Frage sein.
Das Freispiel ist auf jeden Fall weg.


----------



## Gummischuh (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt weiß ich was Du mir mit Deiner kopflastigen Frage sagen willst.
Ja, die is in Betrieb. Frach mal in 5 Jahren nochmal nach


----------



## Mr. Sprock (18. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das hört sich doch gut an, dass du mit der Mudda von K. immer noch zusammen bist. Manche stehen auch auf kürzere Beziehungen, aber ihr scheint ein gutes Team zu bilden.
Ich hatte auch nur mal so nachgefragt. Von Trennungsgerüchten war mir nichts zu Ohren gekommen.


----------



## Mocce (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

An die welche meinen Hand-Made Ruten müssen viel aushalten und belastbar sein und Rollen noch mehr und 60 Euro Rollen mit Bremsscheiben tunen. Testet mal euer Equipment bitte vorher unter realen Bedingungen. Fahrt z.b. in ein Huchengewässer wo 20-30kg oder gar mehr vorkommen, oder in Hechtgewässer wo es 1,25+ gibt, oder an Ebro/Po und drillt mal mit einer Hechtrolle einen Waller. Wenns dann ein Video dazu gibt wie der 2,5m Waller, der Hecht mit 1,50m oder ein Huchen mit gut 35kg mit dem Tackle gefangen wird glaube ich euch die ganzen Theorieberechnungen von wegen max. Belastung usw usw.

Vielleicht seht ihr euch mal folgendes Video an...hier sieht man das mit gutem Tackle und Drillkönnen so einiges möglich ist: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3d3J7Hr0RKU


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Matthias! 



Tisie schrieb:


> Worin besteht der Zusammenhang zwischen dem Gewicht des Fisches (außerhalb des Wassers!) und der Kraft des Fisches, die er braucht, um (unter Wasser!) auf eine Geschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen, die es ihm ermöglicht, (bei entsprechender Schwimmrichtung) kurzzeitig die Wasseroberfläche zu durchbrechen? Kannst Du das bitte mal physikalisch korrekt auf den Punkt bringen?


Noob-Flyer hat es schon sehr schön in Kürze weiter erläutert.

Es geht darum eine plausible Abschätzung zu finden, was ein Hecht (oder Forelle) maximal an Kraft ausüben kann. Wir haben nicht die Möglichkeiten, das exakt am Fisch zu vermessen. Das wäre die beste Möglichkeit, wäre ideal und würde alle Zweifel beenden, aber können wir (bisher) nicht. 

Was wir aber kennen, sind einige Beobachtungen.
Nützlich ist hier die Sprunghöhe, weil sie unveränderlich gegen die am Ort herrschende Erdbeschleunigung erfolgen muss. (Gravitation, Schwerkraft)
Das liefert eine Möglichkeit auf einen exakten Wert zu kommen, der Fisch muss sich in dieser Konstellation bewegen.

Wenn man ein Physikbuch herauskramt, findet man eine Formel für den senkrechten Wurf bzw. anderes herum den freien Fall. Die ist anwendbar bei jeder zur Erdoberfläche senkrechten Bewegung. Der Abschuss des Fisches kann nur im Wasser erfolgen, der Wurf erfolgt ohne weitere positive Beschleunigung gegen die negativ dazu wirkende Erdbeschleunigung. Beim Erreichen einer senkrechten Geschwindigkeit von 0 am Scheitelpunkt fällt der Fisch wieder zurück. Den Luftwiderstand vernachlässige ich mal, der würde bei Berücksichtigung den notwendigen Kraftaufwand des springenden Fisches nur erhöhen. Gleichfalls lasse ich den weit bedeutsameren Wasserwiderstand beim Beschleunigen im dichteren Medium Wasser weg, da Forellen einen sehr geringen und auch Hechte einen günstigen Wasserwiderstand nach den verfügbaren biologischen Beurteilungen haben. Der träte auch bei anderen Schwimmhandlungen auf, wäre wesentlich wenn man die aufgebrachte Arbeit des Fisches ermitteln wollte, aber uns reicht erstmal die Kraft.

Wir können also ohne weitere Bremsungen vereinfacht annehmen, dass der Fisch im Wasser so beschleunigt und eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit erreicht hat, dass er den beobachteten Sprung auch hat ausführen können.
Für eine bestimmte Sprunghöhe muss eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit erreicht werden, die beim senkrechten Wurf auch noch zwangsläufig gleich der vom freien Fall ist, in unserem Fall beim Wiederauftreffen auf dem Wasser.

Jetzt kommt der Teil im Wasser: Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Fisch in einer sehr kurzen Zeit beschleunigt, in dieser Zeit seine verfügbare Kraft ausübt um eine möglichst große Beschleunigung für einen schnellstmöglichen Fluchtsprung auszuüben. Die notwendige Geschwindigkeit für eine beobachtete Sprunghöhe ist fix, daran gibt es keine Änderbarkeit. Die Masse des Fisches ist auch fix, messbar wenn wir ihn hinterher fangen sollten. Was änderbar ist, ist die Beschleunigungszeit, die in den Basiseinheiten der zusammengesetzten Größe Beschleunigung steckt: m/sec^2 .
Dazu muss ich wieder Beobachtungen heranziehen, und setze bei stante pedem, also praktisch sofort, eine Zeit von 1/10 sek ein, eine Zeit die mir für den praktisch sofort explodierenden Fisch oder dem gerade noch ruhig daliegenden und plötzlich abhebenden schon berechtigt erscheint. Können meinetwegen auch 2/10 sein, kann man genauso mit rechnen.
Wenn der Fisch in dieser 1/10 Sek es schafft, auf die Absprunggeschwindigkeit zu kommen und den Sprung in die Höhe auszuführen, so hat er eine Beschleunigung vollbracht.
Da kann ich nach F = m*a, also Kraft = Masse * Beschleunigung nun die Kraft bestimmen, die seine ausgeübte Kraft, die notwendig war um seine Masse in diese Beschleunigung zu versetzen und über diesen kurzen Zeitraum die Abhebegeschwindigkeit für die Sprunghöhe zu erreichen. 
Ich habe Werte für Sprunghöhe und die Schwanzschlagbeschleunigungszeit angenommen - ich schätze die schon als praxisrelevant ein. Die können stimmen, müssen es aber nicht in jedem Fall. 
Damit ist auch nicht gesagt, dass jeder Hecht (resp. Forelle) das machen oder schaffen muss. 
Es ist nur gesagt, was ein solcher Fisch schaffen könnte.

Meistens verpufft eine hohe Kraftausübung zum größeren Anteil in den noch freien Fluchtbewegungen und zum anderen Anteil in der Rollenbremsen, bei einer mehr oder weniger konstant durchgebogenen Rute.
Springt ein Fisch gegen einen schon auf ihn wirkenden Bremszug, kommt dieser zu der eigentlichen Sprungkraftausübung noch einmal hinzu.
Wenn der Fisch mit geschwächter Kraft zum stehen kommt, keine Schnur mehr nimmt, arbeitet er gegen die Rutenfederung.
Deswegen merken wir da oft nicht viel von einer hohen Kraftausübung und sie steht dem Fisch auch nicht lange und schon gar nicht unbegrenzt zur Verfügung. 
Man könnte weiterhin die aufgebrachte Arbeit berechnen, die verfeuerten Joule ermitteln, und kommt so auf die zwangsläufige Ermüdung des Fisches.  Genauso aber darauf, dass die jeweils individuell vorhandene Muskelenergiereserve direkt auf das Arbeitsvermögen des Fisches wirkt.


----------



## Mocce (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schöne Theorie, Praxis ist aber so das die wirklich großen Hechte quasi kaum bzw. die ganz großen gar nicht mehr springen ...also sinnlos die ganze Berechnung.

Bitte lasst die Physikbücher liegen und geht angeln, bevor solche Fälle eintreten gewinnt ihr eher den Euromillionen Jackpot.

Ist echt lächerlich das Ganze. Selbst wenn solch eine Belastung auftritt, für genau das hat man ja DIE BREMSE, welche dann Schnur gibt...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Detlef, mal eine Frage zur Berechnung: 

Relevant wäre der Schwerpunkt, oder?

Wenn also ein Hecht von Deinen angenommenen 1,60 mit seinem Schwerpunkt 1,00 aus dem Wasser ist, dann wäre der höchste Punkt des Fisches sagen wir mal ~1,60 (der Schwerpunkt dürfte nicht mittig sondern zum Kopf hin verschoben sein) über dem Wasser. 

Hand aufs Herz: Im absoluten Ausnahmefall bei kleineren Hechten sind die gestreckt mal so weit aus dem Wasser das die Schwanzspitze (gestreckten Fisch angenommen) etwa an der Wasseroberfläche ist. Bei großen Hechten habe ich selten erlebt das die auch nur einen halben Meter weit (mit dem höchsten Punkt, also noch lange nicht dem Schwerpunkt) aus dem Wasser kommen.

Ich denke da trauen wir den Fischen wieder sehr unterschiedlich viel zu...


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Macht mal den "Physikalischen Hechtsprung-Berechnungs-Thread" auf.

Wird langsam so richtig zum Gähnen hier. Hat auch nur noch ganz entfernt was mit Spinnruten zutun.


----------



## Gummischuh (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@WW
Oder den Faden in "Hirnmade-Spinnruten-Diskussionsthread" umbenennen 

@Sprock
Ich hab übrigens auch noch 'ne kürzere Beziehung. Die hat nur zweifuffzich


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich wäre auch für einen extra-Thread, das verwässert die Rutendiskussion doch erheblich.

Aber "kurz" antworten muss ich noch... |rolleyes

Eventuell würde sich ein Mod bereiterklären den ganzen Schmodder in einen separaten Thread zu verschieben?





AngelDet schrieb:


> kein Späßle.
> Das da was ist, schon.
> Nur nicht unten am HT, und in der irgendwie schrägen Perspektive sieht es einfach gut und normal aus, da frag ich mich denn, wo die Last ist. |kopfkrat



Mehr Last bringt der Meterwaller trotz Weser-Hauptströmung einfach nicht. Sorry, aber ist halt kein Weasler.

Marmorkarpfen in den mir als Testobjekt immer mal zur Verfügung stehenden Größe bis ca. 1,40 auch nicht.

Weasler zum Testen habe ich keine. 




AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist der Kern, und leider schwer zu beweisen, solange wir nicht hyper-duper Mess+Speicherelektronik aus Japan in all unseren Rollen haben, wie es das teilweise schon gibt.
> 
> Fangfahrtenschreiber für alle Angler, dann wird es ganz einfach! :vik:



Wäre wirklich gut wenn man reale Werte zur Diskussion hätte, so bleiben uns nur Erfahrungswerte, die eben sehr subjektiv sind.




AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich schränkte oben schon ein:
> Seltener Großfisch bzw. relativer Großfisch für die Combo, zudem in sehr guter Verfassung,
> fiese Konstellation am Wasser mit den Beengungen,
> dann kann es kritisch werden.
> Sonst sicher nicht, da stimme ich allem zu.



Die Frage ist eben wie real dieser Großfisch ist...




AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass das nicht passieren kann.
> Bei Wasserbedingungen, die dem Hecht überhaupt nicht liegen, dürfte das sehr normal sein.
> Bei Forellen und gerade Bachforellen ist es bekannter. Wieso dem Hecht nicht auch zugestehen, dass er zwar sehr verbreitet vorkommt, aber in sehr unterschiedlichen Lebensbedingungen auch unterschiedlich lebt und sich anders darstellt.



Mag sein, Beweise stehen eben leider aus...



AngelDet schrieb:


> Es erwartet auch keiner ernsthaft, dass eine FoPu-ReFo aus dem übelsten unbelüften Wasserloch die gleiche Performance bringt, wie eine "Steelhead"-Refo unter optimalen Wasserbedingungen in der Ostsee.



Keine Frage!




AngelDet schrieb:


> Weißt Du das wirklich und kontrollierst alle Guides tagtäglich von oben, oder ist das eine Vermutung?
> Ich hätte eine Reihe weiterer plausibler Erklärungsmöglichkeiten, die ich mir aber lieber hier verkneife - befürchte Lawinen, paßt eher mal auf ein abendliches Bier oder so.



Wissen tut das keiner...

Aber wäre es nicht für einen Guide der täglich an diesem Gewässer angelt und damit seinen Lebensunterhalt verdient (z.B. Fuhrmann und seine Truppe) nicht die bestmögliche Werbung wenn er morgen im Blinker mit einem 2,00m Hecht zu sehen ist? Wenn die Probleme hätten die ganz großen zu landen würden sie ihr Tackle anpassen, da bin ich zu 100,00% sicher. Die Jungs sind Profis, die wissen um das Vermarktungspotential eines solchen Fangs.




AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist wohl wahr, schade aber nicht zu ändern.
> Es fehlt auch viel an verallgemeinert breitem Wissen, auf dem man aufbauen könnte. So wirkt das insgesamt mehr wie Luftschlösser - weil der Boden dafür noch nicht existiert.



Genau da sehen eben viele das Problem...




AngelDet schrieb:


> Das ist aber eine arge Überinterpretation, und zumindest von mir nicht beabsichtigt. #h



Kommt leider aber manchmal so an...




AngelDet schrieb:


> Den Grund worüber ich nachdenke, und das auch hier schrieb, den kennst Du doch auch:
> Dem einem irgendwann über den Weg schwimmenden Monsterfisch gegenüber besser gerüstet zu sein, und wenn das nur ein einziges mal in 50 Jahren auftritt.
> (Ich bin mit 3 erlebten "Treffern" und etwa 10 Jahren Abstand dazwischen eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht bedient von Fortuna-Diana-Artemis |supergri |supergri)
> 
> Also mir scheint es den hohen Aufwand wert  - aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. #h



Ich kenne Deinen Ansatz! Hier bei uns haken regelmäßig Angler die großen Marmorkarpfen. Sehr viele verlieren die Fische nach mehr oder weniger langem Drill, manchmal raucht nach einer Stunde dann halt die Rollenbremse ab, andere knicken sich die Rute weg, Haken biegen auf - passiert alles, genauso wie profane Abrisse an Bäumen und Unterwasserhindernisse.

Eine landen ab und an einen, verlieren aber die meisten.

Einige Angler fangen die Fische regelmässig, da sind die Fische mit 1,30 - 1,40 in meist unter 10 Minuten an Land. Warum? Gutes Gerät (auch die Kleinteile) und kompromissloser Drill bis an die (bekannte) Gerätegrenze. Ich habe eben auch das Gerät angepasst, aber real hat einer unserer Marmorkarpfen im See ohne Strömung eben schon gegen die 75er VHF mit einer 7kg-Geflochtenen (Stroft Typ 3/PP 15lbs) absolut keine Chance. Mit der im Bild gezeigten 30er VHF und Stroft Typ1 geht der Drill normalerweise auch keine 10 Minuten, allerdings muss man da ehrlich sagen das ein brutaler Stop am Hinderniss nicht geht. Allerdings reden wir dann von Fischen mit 1,35 und eine Schnur mit 4kg... Mir fehlt einfach der Glaube, das ein vergleichbar großer Hecht so viel stärker sein soll???

Ein Hecht von einem Meter ist mit einem Marmor von einem Meter vergleichbar was die Power angeht, OK, der Marmor sucht sein Heil in einer Flucht, der Hecht kommt halt mal an die Oberfläche und wälzt sich - aber Kraftmässig geben die sich nicht viel. Bei zunehmender Länge wird der Marmor im Vergleich ja noch viel schwerer...

Welsangler haben das Problem ja offensichtlich auch weniger, da werden ja mit Zandertauglicher Ausrüstung regelmässig Fische bis sagen wir mal 1,60 gelandet. Und Du sagst die Hechte bringen mehr Power? Ich will Dir echt gerne glauben, einzig der Beweis fehlt mir...

Detlef, geh raus ans Wasser und fang den 2,00m Hecht. Ich verspreche hier offen und ehrlich: Wenn Du den fängst und nachweisen kannst das der eben jede normale Montage einfach zerlegt hat, aber dank das neuen Beringungskonzeptes und getunter Arc zu landen war, werde ich jeden Tag meines restlichen Lebens im AB einen Thread eröffnen in dem ich mich für meine Zweifel entschuldige und die Arc lobpreise, OK? #h


----------



## Slotti (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*









AngelDet schrieb:


> Das mit dem geraderen blau markierten Mittelteil und der Biegung bis in den Vorgriff gefällt mir nicht wirklich.



der gerade blau markierte Teil betrifft die Steckung, diese ist wie du sicher weißt bei der 30/45/75 und ich meine sogar 90er VHF gleich (weißt du doch oder?) bedingt dadurch ist diese Steckung für die 30er natürlich etwas oversized und der Blank biegt sich an dieser Stelle durch die Versteifung natürlich anders bzw. weniger.

Wie willst du das ändern? Meiner Meinung garnicht.... 

Jau die Rute biegt sich bis in den Vorgriff, also arbeitet sie doch richtig, wie soll das denn sonst aussehen? Für mich schaut die Lastverteilung im Drill gut aus. Mir ist auch wirklich nicht klar warum du meinst einen Blank in seinem steifen Bereich ( Handteil ) irgendwie entlasten zu müssen, der arbeitet da doch ganz von alleine warum soll ich den also mit engerer Beringung künstlich "in Form bringen" ?




AngelDet schrieb:


> Zwischen dem Vorgriff u. deiner Hand und Leitring ist noch eine kleine Stelle bei der Wellenkante; entweder ist das eine optische Täuschung, auch wegen der Pixelzahl, oder da ändert sich die Biegung nochmal stärker. #c
> Das versuche ich mit dem weiter unten liegenden Leitring zu verstärken.



Ich seh da nix.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Untergrifflänge erscheint mir auch stimmiger als von der ersten Überlegung von Mark.


Höö wie meinen? Die beiden Ruten haben exakt den gleichen Griffaufbau und Länge. Einen Untergriff von weniger als 35cm (inkl. Endkappe) würde ich aufgrund der Kopflast auch nicht verbauen wollen.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die unteren 2 Ringe, also Leitring und unterster auf dem ST sitzen an gleicher Position wie bei der anderen Rute?



Leitring Rute 7+1 = 68cm
Leitring Rute 9+1 = 70cm

der 2te Ring dürfte bei beiden ziemlich an der gleichen Position sitzen (hinter der Steckung)

Nur mal so CMW (baut ja schon eine Weile lang Ruten) hat bei etwas längeren ab 10 Fuß Mefo Ruten (die haben sogar weniger Power im Handteil) teilweise Leitringsabstände von über 70cm und das mit 25er Leitringgröße.

Ich denke mal der Christian weiß schon was er tut oder willst du jahrzentelange Erfahrung im Rutenbau in Frage stellen?


----------



## Tisie (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Detlef,

mit "auf den Punkt bringen" meinte ich zwar etwas anderes, aber trotzdem danke für Deine Mühe 



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wir können also ohne weitere Bremsungen vereinfacht annehmen, dass der Fisch im Wasser so beschleunigt und eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit erreicht hat, dass er den beobachteten Sprung auch hat ausführen können.
> Für eine bestimmte Sprunghöhe muss eine bestimmte Geschwindigkeit erreicht werden


Genau, darauf wollte ich hinaus. Der springende Punkt (bzw. Fisch ) ist doch nun einzig und allein (als entscheidende Einflußgröße für die Berechnung der Kraft des Fisches), wie schnell der Fisch die nötige Geschwindigkeit erreicht.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich wieder Beobachtungen heranziehen, und setze bei stante pedem, also praktisch sofort, eine Zeit von 1/10 sek ein, eine Zeit die mir für den praktisch sofort explodierenden Fisch


Diese Annahme halte ich für fragwürdig!

Hast Du es wirklich schonmal erlebt, daß ein Hecht oder eine Forelle quasi ansatzlos in voller Länge aus dem Wasser springt?

Ich noch nicht! Vielmehr deutet sich in den meisten von mir miterlebten Srüngen schon die Beschleunigungsphase zum Sprung recht deutlich an. Oft bleibt sogar noch genügend Zeit, den Sprung durch Änderung der Rutenhaltung zu vermeiden bzw. abzuschwächen.

Außerdem startet der Fische meist nicht aus dem Stand und springt häufig auch nicht senkrecht aus dem Wasser, was die Frage aufwirft, wie weit sich der Schwerpunkt des Fisches (um den er sich beim Sprung dreht) wirklich von der Wasseroberfläche entfernt.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Macht mal den "Physikalischen Hechtsprung-Berechnungs-Thread" auf.
> 
> Wird langsam so richtig zum Gähnen hier. Hat auch nur noch ganz entfernt was mit Spinnruten zutun.


Hiermit geschehen - allerdings sogar 2 Themen,

Wie stark ist ein Fisch an der Angel wirklich?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=197988

Wie lange einen Fisch drillen? 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=197989


die sich da anbieten, wenn man wieso, warum und schlussendlich das Rutendesign verbessern will.

Jetzt muss nur noch ein Moderator mit Berechtigung schieben. #h


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hast Du es wirklich schonmal erlebt, daß ein Hecht oder eine Forelle quasi ansatzlos in voller Länge aus dem Wasser springt?


Ja, darum geht es doch gerade! 
Eben auch schon 2m hoch oder mehr als 3 Körperlängen usw., aber das ist vorerst egal.

Egal wie der Fisch springt, der senkrechte Kraftvektor muss mindestens so vorhanden sein, unabhängig davon wie weit und welcher Bogen. Die Höhe läßt sich wenigstens einigermaßen genau schätzen, vor allem wenn man den Fisch hinterher in den Fingern hat, die Weite wohl kaum genau.
Die Anlaufstrecke ist übrigens egal, es zählt der vorherige Stillstand und die benötigte Zeit bis zum Absprung. Damit kann man wenigstens zweckdienlich (nach)rechnen.

Wie immer: Wer es nicht erlebt hat, kann das auch nicht wirklich beurteilen. :g

Nochmal wiederholt, worum es mir geht: 
Ein schneller beschleunigungsstarker Fisch kann unter etlichen für ihn günstigen Vorbedingungen eine erstaunlich hohe Kraft und auch Zugkraft gegen die Schnur entwickeln, und damit dann manchmal unerwünschterweise ein Hindernis wie Bojenkette oder Ankerseil erreichen. 
Die in den meisten Drillfällen durchaus ausreichenden üblichen Geräte und Bremskräfte können dann auch mal überhaupt nicht ausreichen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Ich denke mal der Christian weiß schon was er tut oder willst du jahrzentelange Erfahrung im Rutenbau in Frage stellen?


Du hast mich jetzt gerade sehr erheitert! :q

Willst Du?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der Moderator hat auch noch andere Dinge zu tun.
Hier muss nichts geschoben werden, sondern einfach mal Ruhe einkehren.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Eben auch schon 2m usw., aber das ist vorerst egal.



Späßchen gemacht, oder? |bigeyes


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich stelle mal zur High-End Diskussion:

1. Können Ruten, die in einem nicht umgebauten Schweine- oder Schafstall hergestellt werden mit den High-End Ruten aus Japan oder China mithalten, welche teilweise fast unter Laborbedingungen in modernsten Fabriken hergestellt werden?

2. Wieso können angeblich in England hergestellte High-End Ruten von Harrison seit einiger Zeit so viel günstiger hergestellt werden? Das riecht doch mächtig nach Schaf, Schwein ähm Reis.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

das sind echt klasse Fragestellungen! #6

der Realitätsbezug ist von niemandem abzustreiten ...


----------



## Chrizzi (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Späßchen gemacht, oder? |bigeyes



Beim Zurücksetzen 2m hoch geworfen!

Ohne "Anlauf" kommt ein Hecht nichtmal ganz aus dem Wasser.


Das ist doch alles Quatsch.


----------



## Tisie (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Detlef,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ja, darum geht es doch gerade!
> Eben auch schon 2m hoch oder mehr als 3 Körperlängen usw.
> ...
> Wie immer: Wer es nicht erlebt hat, kann das auch nicht wirklich beurteilen. :g


stimmt, da kann ich wirklich nicht mitreden #d

Selbst wenn es solche Fische in unseren Breiten wirklich irgendwo geben sollte, ist mir das als Grundlage für eine Diskussion über die sinnvolle Dimensionierung und Beringung von Angelruten im "Breitensport" doch etwas weit hergeholt und zu theoretisch.

Wenn man die Angelei auf weitaus stärkere Fische als unsere heimischen Hechte (z.B. Bonefish, Stachelmakrelen, usw.) und die dafür verwendeten Geräte betrachtet (z.B. Fliegenruten in #7-10), erscheint die Diskussion etwas albern (einfach mal 'ne 8/9er Fliegenrute mit einer mittleren Hechtspinnrute vergleichen).

Und mal ganz ehrlich Det: Du hast Deine Tangpeitsche (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ein 6/7er Fliegenrutenblank) unter anderem mit der Maßgabe der Großhecht- und Großforellentauglichkeit gebaut und willst hier wirklich die Belastbarkeit von kräftigen Spinnruten beim Hechtangeln in Frage stellen (denen bei Begegnung mit den Hecht-Monstern nur durch das XFP zu helfen ist)?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Du kennst Doch den Thread vom kürzlichen 2,28m Wels an der #9 Rute? 
Das finde ich an Fliegenrutenaufbauten bzw. genauer gesagt der engen Beringung ja so sexy.

Ich stelle nicht irgendwas in Frage - es geht einfach nur um die Frage, ob und in welcher Situtation und wo so ein *allermeist ausreichendes* Gerät doch überlastet sein kann.
Selbstverständlich kann man das auch für alle Fische überlegen - Light-Tackling ist "in", und wie "lighter" und dabei "most-powerful" noch geht, weiß man apriori auch nicht.

Wem seins ausreicht - kann sich doch zufrieden zurücklehnen und  lächeln. 

Wem es nicht ausreicht, der darf doch wohl nach Verbesserungs- oder Optimierungsmöglichkeiten suchen, oder?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Wenn man die Angelei auf weitaus stärkere Fische als unsere heimischen Hechte (z.B. Bonefish, Stachelmakrelen, usw.)


Wer hat die Berechtigung, sowas überhaupt festzustellen?
Was hieße denn überhaupt "stärker" ?
Ich habe noch nie so jämmerlich schwache Fische wie Thune oder Marline auf Filmen gesehen, die sich in einer einfachen Höhlung festschwimmen, oder wie eine nasse Padde einfach daliegen und nicht mal richtig wegzappeln können. Wie es z.B. so ein durchschnittliches Rotauge kann. 
Alleine wenn man nur mal unseren heimischen Süßwasseraal mit in den Vergleich Kraft pro Körpergewicht dazunimmt.

Über solche Sätze könnte ich mich fortwährend ärgern - tue ich aber nicht (mehr)!


----------



## Slotti (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Du hast mich jetzt gerade sehr erheitert! :q
> 
> Willst Du?




schön das du auch mal was zu lachen hast , die antwort fand ich jetzt allerdings etwas dünn...

beziehst du die jahrzehntelange Erfahrung etwa auf dich oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen?


----------



## Ullov Löns (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Und mal ganz ehrlich Det: Du hast Deine Tangpeitsche (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ein 6/7er Fliegenrutenblank) unter anderem mit der Maßgabe der Großhecht- und Großforellentauglichkeit gebaut ...





AngelDet schrieb:


> Du kennst Doch den Thread vom kürzlichen 2,28m Wels an der #9 Rute?
> Das finde ich an Fliegenrutenaufbauten bzw. genauer gesagt der engen Beringung ja so sexy.
> 
> Ich stelle nicht irgendwas in Frage - es geht einfach nur um die Frage, ob und in welcher Situtation und wo so ein *allermeist ausreichendes* Gerät doch überlastet sein kann.
> ...




Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Fliegenruten sind deswegen im Drill belastbarer, weil sie eng beringt sind?  Oder welcher Zusammenhang wird da hergestellt?

Schon mal mit einer 6er Rute einen kampstarken Fisch gedrillt? Das geht ganz schön ab. Jede 30g Spinrute hat da mehr Power und mehr Potential. 

Der Welsdrill - so imposant die Sache ist - endete mit totalem Rutenverlust - sprich Bruch - und der Fisch wurde über den Stumpf gedrillt und gelandet.


----------



## Tisie (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Detlef,



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wem seins ausreicht - kann sich doch zufrieden zurücklehnen und  lächeln.


das mache ich #h



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wem es nicht ausreicht, der darf doch wohl nach Verbesserungs- oder Optimierungsmöglichkeiten suchen, oder?


Natürlich nicht, das stellt auch niemand in Abrede. Aber wenn der persönliche Verbesserungs- oder Optimierungsbedarf in einem Forum zur Diskussion gestellt wird, ist doch klar, daß dies auch - mitunter kritisch - hinterfragt wird (vor allem dann, wenn die Beweggründe für die Verbesserung nur für sehr wenige nachvollziehbar sind).



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wer hat die Berechtigung, sowas überhaupt festzustellen?


Diejenigen die den direkten Vergleich haben und davon gibt es in meinem Umfeld einige.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Was hieße denn überhaupt "stärker" ?


Die Frage hast Du wunderbar selbst beantwortet: Fische die ausdauernder und/oder impulsiver an der Angel kämpfen als z.B. ein gleichgroßer Hecht.



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie so jämmerlich schwache Fische wie Thune oder Marline auf Filmen gesehen


Ist das Dein absolutes Urteil über die Kampfkraft dieser Fischarten oder gestehst Du diesen Arten (wie den Hechten und Forellen) auch zu, unterschiedlich veranlagt sein zu können oder sich in Abhängigkeit von Sauerstoffgehalt und Temperatur des Wassers unterschiedlich zu verhalten?



AngelDet schrieb:


> Über solche Sätze könnte ich mich fortwährend ärgern


Warum denn?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Tisie (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ach so, um mal von der Theorie wegzukommen ... so sehen 10,2kg an 'ner 20-40g Rute aus: *klick*

Also selbst wenn der Fisch (Hecht?) diese Zugkraft aufbringt und vorausgesetzt die Rolle kann diese Bremskraft leisten, wo siehst Du konkret Verbesserungspotential, Detlef? Die Rute hält 

Und soweit ich mich erinnere, sind Deine zwei/drei einschneidenden Großhechterlebnisse doch nicht mit Rutenbruch geendet, sondern durch Mängel im Rest der Montage (Vorfach aus geflochtener Schnur?), oder?!

Vielleicht wäre die passende Abstimmung der Gerätekomponenten aufeinander der näherliegende Ansatz?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden? Fliegenruten sind deswegen im Drill belastbarer, weil sie eng beringt sind?


Ja.
Das hatte übrigens weserwaller weiter oben schon sehr gut vom Prinzip her gezeigt.
Das entscheidende für eine Kohlefaserrute vom Typ möglichst-leicht-schnell-stark ist das vermeiden starker Knickwinkel, weil die Fasern sonst unweigerlich abreissen.



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Schon mal mit einer 6er Rute einen kampstarken Fisch gedrillt? Das geht ganz schön ab. Jede 30g Spinrute hat da mehr Power und mehr Potential.


Bei mir steht F906 drauf, kann also sogar als 6er durchgehen. 
Jede 30g Spinrute würde ich zwar nicht gelten lassen, gibt da auch ganz schöne Schwächlinge bei, aber mit mehr Power hast du i.d.R. recht, einfach weil deren Blanks dicker und mit erheblich mehr Rückgrat ausfallen. Ob die Bruchlastt auf einer 30g Spinrute höher wäre, das würde ich eher am Material (siehe Link von Tisie,+Antwort) festmachen. 



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Der Welsdrill - so imposant die Sache ist - endete mit totalem Rutenverlust - sprich Bruch - und der Fisch wurde über den Stumpf gedrillt und gelandet.


Das macht das ganze ja eigentlich um so pikanter oder lustiger (je nach Sichtwinkel) für diesen Thread - praktisch nur noch Handleine! 

Da die Rute aber zuerst gehalten hat und erst später abbrach, ist das nach meinem Dafürhalten am ehesten ein Fall von vorzeitiger Blankalterung bzw. Kohlefaserabriss. Ich kenne den Blank nicht, sag daher auch nichts zu.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Ach so, um mal von der Theorie wegzukommen ... so sehen 10,2kg an 'ner 20-40g Rute aus: *klick*


Bei dieser Durchbiegung? |bigeyes

Erheblich bruchfester in der Extrembiegung ist Glasfaser gegenüber Kohlefaser, oder ein Glasfaseranteil.
Unabhängig davon geht nach meinem dafürhalten und den Aussagen von real bauenden Kohlefaserblankexperten der Blank aber trotzdem "in Arsch", auch wenn er noch zusammen bleibt. 
Die tragenden starken Kohlefasern müssen bei einem hohen Biege/Knickwinkel abbrechen. Der Blank ist danach sicher in der Längskraft vermindert, und wenn da nicht ein Mantel oder Inlay aus Kohlefaser oder Kevlar ihn noch hält, wird er alsbald durchbrechen.



Tisie schrieb:


> Also selbst wenn der Fisch (Hecht?) diese Zugkraft aufbringt und vorausgesetzt die Rolle kann diese Bremskraft leisten, wo siehst Du konkret Verbesserungspotential, Detlef? Die Rute hält


Das sie hält ist ja nett. Dass ich damit so gebogen keinen Fisch mehr dirigieren kann - mangels des ominösen "Rückgrats" #6, das dürfte mir schon ein Problem bereiten können, wenn der Fisch das falsche Ziel erreichen will.



Tisie schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre die passende Abstimmung der Gerätekomponenten aufeinander der näherliegende Ansatz?


Da hast Du schon recht. Das ist natürlich schon erfolgt bzw. in verschiedenen Experimenten sich Stück für Stück am verbessern. Ein guter kleiner Snap, den man nur noch mit einer Spitzzange aufbekommt, den löst auch ein Hechtzahn oder brutale Kraft nicht mehr.

Beim bzw. vor dem Bau einer Rute nach Verbesserungen zu suchen, das kostet Experimente, beim endgültigen Aufbau aber eigentlich nichts, ein oder zwei Ringe mehr ist nicht relevant und wo man antüdelt ist vom Aufwand her auch egal.

Da geht ja noch mehr. Anstrengungsminimiertes oder zumindest stressfreies Halten unter Last ist wichtig, damit man ruhig bleibt und keine dummen Fehler macht, gibt ja einiges. 
Wer mit beiden Händen vorne vor dem Griff auf dem Blank rumzerrt und ein schwer verkrampftes Gesicht macht, hat meiner Einschätzung nach im Vorgriff ähm Vorfeld einiges versäumt.

Mit einem klassischen Fliegenruten-Einhandaufbau einen richtig schweren Drill absolvieren zu müssen ist irgendwie auch nicht so toll, und bei einsetzender Erschöpfung des Anglers kann ich mir so manchen dummen Patzer vorstellen.

In der Ruhe und mentalen Überlegenheit liegt die wahre Kraft - das zeigt sich kaum anderswo so eindeutig wie beim Drill eines mächtigen Fisches am unterdimensionierten Gerät.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Bei mir steht F906 drauf, kann also sogar als 6er durchgehen.



Ich weiß, dass deine TP eine 6er ist. Die Frage war aber eine andere. Hast du damit schon kampfstarke Fische gedrillt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wie mans nimmt, ein gut kräftiger 63er Hecht war bisher das größte und hat die Rute nicht überfordert, selbst beim extremen Forcieren in etwa 1Min zur Nackenhandlandung wegen eben nur FC im Maul. 
Schöne quirlige Talsperren-Barsche bis eben unter 40 letzte Woche sind auch nicht ohne, da ist aber das sanfte Ausfedern gefragt und passt erstaunlich gut und geht schnell.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die tragenden starken Kohlefasern müssen bei einem hohen Biege/Knickwinkel abbrechen. Der Blank ist danach sicher in der Längskraft vermindert, und wenn da nicht ein Mantel oder Inlay aus Kohlefaser oder Kevlar ihn noch hält, wird er alsbald durchbrechen.



Die Kohlefaser ist eigentlich nicht so das Problem, sondern mehr ihr Umgebungsmaterial. Das du jetzt Kevlar anführst erstaunt mich etwas, weil Kev doch längst ersetzt ist durch zeitgemäßere Materialien. Bei Rutenbrüchen ist selten die Kohlefaser kaputt, sondern der einhüllende Harzmantel beschädigt. Nun darf man mal spekulieren, warum es bei bestimmten Marken zu Brüchen kommt.

Gerade die Harze lassen in den nächsten Jahren Innovationen erwarten, wie z.B. Hardy momentan beeindruckend zeigt:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGJRnYPrkdk

Sintrix soll erheblich stärker sein und dabei eine beachtliche Gewichtsersparnis bringen. Was erzähle ich da, als Rutentheoretiker bist du sicherlich bestens informiert.

Hier sind noch zwei interessante Sintrix Filme:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwJvDs5MnFo&feature=related

An der 7er Rute hängen deutlich mehr als 20kg Fisch. Es gibt genügend Ruten die es durch die Bewegungen des Bootes bei der Spannung zerledern.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTeIuqOvULA&feature=related

Ein schönes Beispiel für die schwächlichen Meeresräuber.


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie mans nimmt, ein gut kräftiger 63er Hecht war bisher das größte und hat die Rute nicht überfordert, selbst beim extremen Forcieren in etwa 1Min zur Nackenhandlandung wegen eben nur FC im Maul.
> Schöne quirlige Talsperren-Barsche bis eben unter 40 letzte Woche sind auch nicht ohne, da ist aber das sanfte Ausfedern gefragt und passt erstaunlich gut und geht schnell.



Aber einen 60er Hecht und ein paar Barsche bezeichnest du jetzt nicht als "kampfstark" oder?


----------



## Chrizzi (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Das sie hält ist ja nett. Dass ich damit so gebogen keinen Fisch mehr dirigieren kann - mangels des ominösen "Rückgrats" #6, das dürfte mir schon ein Problem bereiten können, wenn der Fisch das falsche Ziel erreichen will.



Bei 10 kg Zug, willst du den Fisch noch dirigieren? Hast du gesehen wie der Typ auf der Palette steht? So drille ich nicht.

Wenn man so am Wasser steht, kurbelt man ALLES außer vielleicht ein Monster von Wels mehr oder minder ein - da braucht man nichts dirigieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Bei 10 kg Zug, willst du den Fisch noch dirigieren? Hast du gesehen wie der Typ auf der Palette steht? So drille ich nicht.


Das ist aber genau meine Befürchtung, dass so'n Biest macht was es will.  |bigeyes (mit meiner Angel |supergri)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Ullov Löns schrieb:


> Aber einen 60er Hecht und ein paar Barsche bezeichnest du jetzt nicht als "kampfstark" oder?


Also relativ gesehen schon schöne Drillleistungen, aber nein, da geht wohl noch mehr, ich taste mich Fisch für Fisch voran.  
Das ist als Barsch+Forellenrute geplant, und wenn alle Beisser und Mitbeisser bis so 1m noch bewältigt werden, bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> @Schleien-Stefan: Kenne die VHF-Blanks und deren wahre ( aber oft diskutierte) Bruchempfindlichkeit nicht aber wenn ich mir die im Bild gezeigte Belastung anschaue und mit meinen Spinnruten vergleiche, würde ich sagen dass die Rute noch einige Reserven hat!



Mag sein das der Blank da noch Reserven hat, aber wenn der Fisch einfach nicht mehr ziehen kann... 

Habe den Fisch einen Moment Schnur nehmen lassen, dann die Bremse geschlossen und den Fisch gegen die Strömung rangepumpt. Ging gut, da war die Rute auch sicher dann noch krummer, aber das Bild haben wir während dem Abzug gemacht. Sicher geht da mit der Rute noch mehr, war ja nur damit Detlef uns erläutern kann an welcher Stelle der Blank angeblich einknickt und wo weitere Ringe Sinn machen sollten.

Auf beides habe ich bisher keine konkrete Antwort gesehen?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Wie mans nimmt, ein gut kräftiger 63er Hecht war bisher das größte und hat die Rute nicht überfordert, selbst beim extremen Forcieren in etwa 1Min zur Nackenhandlandung wegen eben nur FC im Maul.
> Schöne quirlige Talsperren-Barsche bis eben unter 40 letzte Woche sind auch nicht ohne, da ist aber das sanfte Ausfedern gefragt und passt erstaunlich gut und geht schnell.




Detlef, das soilll jetzt wirklich nicht überheblich klingen, aber ein 60er Hecht ist an keiner Spinnrute dieser Welt ein Gegner. Ich gehe manchmal mit der UL-Spinne und 12er oder 14er Mono los, und selbst damit ist ein 60er Hecht in ein oder maximal 2 Minuten an Land. Was soll den das jetzt für Erkenntnisse bringen? 

Der 60er Hecht nimmt doch nicht mal bei 14er Mono größere Mengen Schnur von der Rolle, vielleicht mal 1 oder 2 Meter? #d

Mit einer normalen leichten Spinnrute leiert man den doch rein und kann ihn im Zweifel sogar rausheben?

Wenn Deine Argumentation jetzt auf solchen Beispielen gründet verstehe ich echt nicht was Du hier über kampfstarke Fische argumentieren möchtest. Und jetzt fang bitte nicht an zu erklären das die Hechte im Harz so viel mehr Power hätten und ich bisher überall nur Luftpumpen gefangen hätte...


----------



## smith1337 (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Ja, darum geht es doch gerade!
> Eben auch schon 2m hoch oder mehr als 3 Körperlängen usw., aber das ist vorerst egal.
> 
> Egal wie der Fisch springt, der senkrechte Kraftvektor muss mindestens so vorhanden sein, unabhängig davon wie weit und welcher Bogen. Die Höhe läßt sich wenigstens einigermaßen genau schätzen, vor allem wenn man den Fisch hinterher in den Fingern hat, die Weite wohl kaum genau.
> ...



@"AngelGott":

vorerst muß ich mich entschuldigen, da ich mich eigentlich nicht in diese praxisnahe, nachvollziehbare disskusion einmischen wollte...ABER die aussage mit den 2m springendem hecht-/forellenmonster haben mich gleichermaßen ammüsiert, wie auch erstaunt. ich möchte dich weder beleidigen noch mir anmaßen mir ein urteil über deine person zu erlauben, da ich jedoch nicht nur in diesem forum nicht umhinkomme beiträge von dir zu lesen, behaupte ich mal wer so viel zeit im internet verbringt, verbringt diese nicht am wasser um erfahrung zu sammeln...egal was du nimmst, nimm weniger!!! auch wenn dir eine stimme im kopf was anderes sagt...

meine aufmerksamkeit hast du...hochachtungsvoll verbleibe ich mit einem gruß an alle "normalen"


----------



## Tisie (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Apropos engere Beringung und höhere max. Belastung einer Fliegenrute ... schonmal den Abstand zwischen Rolle und Leitring gemessen und mit einer normalen Spinnrute verglichen? 

Der Bereich zwischen Rollenhalter und erstem Ring ist bei Fliegenruten im Drill richtig krumm ... und bricht trotzdem nicht.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Detlef, das soilll jetzt wirklich nicht überheblich klingen, aber ein 60er Hecht ist an keiner Spinnrute dieser Welt ein Gegner. Ich gehe manchmal mit der UL-Spinne und 12er oder 14er Mono los, und selbst damit ist ein 60er Hecht in ein oder maximal 2 Minuten an Land. Was soll den das jetzt für Erkenntnisse bringen?


Hab ich das behauptet? |rolleyes
Uli hat danach gefragt . Das ist eine Rute aus einem ganz anderen Kontext, die für mich das *untere* vertretbare Ende darstellt, um damit überhaupt an ein Wasser mit großen Fischen drin zu gehen. Wenigstens eine Mindestchance bei freien für mich günstigen Wasserverhältnissen überhaupt zu wahren, und mit der kräftigeren Rolle eine weitere Reserveebene für den Notfall zu haben. 
Das ist auch so eine Feinabstimmungsfrage, wie Tisie sie angesprochen hat.



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> aber ein 60er Hecht *ist an keiner Spinnrute dieser Welt* ein Gegner. Ich gehe manchmal mit der UL-Spinne und 12er oder 14er Mono los, und selbst damit ist ein 60er Hecht in ein oder maximal 2 Minuten an Land.


Die Aussage reizt direkt ganz prinzipiell zu widerlegen|supergri |supergri
Gehe doch mit deiner diesen UL-Spinne mal an einen richtigen schnellen bewachsenen Bach, wo solche Hechtgrößen durchaus vorkommen, und da ist dann auch noch wenigstens so alle paar Meter mal ein großer Ast, Baumspitze, Totholz oder Wurzeln drin. Also ein naturbelassener Bach. Ich bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Apropos engere Beringung und höhere max. Belastung einer Fliegenrute ... schonmal den Abstand zwischen Rolle und Leitring gemessen und mit einer normalen Spinnrute verglichen?


Gute Idee! Ich hab gerade an einer (nicht von mir gebauten) Fliegenrute nachgemessen, 70cm. Empinde ich zuviel.



Tisie schrieb:


> Der Bereich zwischen Rollenhalter und erstem Ring ist bei Fliegenruten im Drill richtig krumm ... und bricht trotzdem nicht.


richtig krumm ist besser als falsch krumm. :q
Wenn eine gleichmäßige Krümmung herrscht, ist doch alles in Butter. Da wird auch so schnell keine Faser überstresst, wie es bei einem dünnen Blank zwischen den beiden im Querschnitt gesehenen Biegeseiten eh einen geringeren Biegestress für Längsfasern gibt. 

Kommst Du nach Handzell demnächst? 
Ich muss Karl unbedingt mal fragen, ob es sowas wie eine Faustformel für den Zusammenhang Knickwinkel und Abbrechen der fest eingeharzten Kohlefasern gibt.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Die Aussage reizt direkt ganz prinzipiell zu widerlegen|supergri |supergri
> Gehe doch mit deiner diesen UL-Spinne mal an einen richtigen schnellen bewachsenen Bach, wo solche Hechtgrößen durchaus vorkommen, und da ist dann auch noch wenigstens so alle paar Meter mal ein großer Ast, Baumspitze, Totholz oder Wurzeln drin. Also ein naturbelassener Bach. Ich bin mal gespannt!



Mit einer 4kg-Geflochtenen ist auch da der 60er Hecht prinzipiell kein Gegner, die Rute ist natürlich krumm, aber wo ist das Problem?... In der Situation ist weniger der Hecht das Problem als der Bach und das Hindernis. 

Es ist natürlich schon schlauer wenn man das Gerät anpasst, aber auch da sehe ich weniger in der Rute das Problem. Wenn die Schnur hält kann man die Rute ja bei Bedarf entlasten, und jetzt schreib nicht das man den Fisch dann nicht dirigieren kann - wenn man einfach nur voll gegenhält ist nix mit Richtungswechsel, sondern eben nur halten. Warum nimmt man in solch einer schwierigen Situation nicht einfach eine etwas stärkere Ausrüstung? Dürften etwa 99,99% aller Angler so machen.

*Vor was oder wem hast Du denn nur so eine Angst?
*
So wie Du schreibst könnte man meinen die Harzer Talsperren mit dem Wunder-Wachstums-Wasser liegen bis unter die Oberfläche voll mit Bäumen?

Wir haben hier auch Gewässer die vollliegen mit Totholz, aber mit einer kräftigen Spinnrute und Geflochtener Schnur im 10kg-Bereich gab es da bisher keine Probleme.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Sicher geht da mit der Rute noch mehr, war ja nur damit Detlef uns erläutern kann an welcher Stelle der Blank angeblich einknickt und wo weitere Ringe Sinn machen sollten.


Ich kann Dir sagen, *wo* es ein Schwachpunkt sein kann. (ist beschrieben)
Ich kann Dir nicht sagen, *wann* es bei welcher Verbiegekurve und welcher Last dazu kommen kann. 

Am schnellsten ginge das allerdings festzustellen, wenn man ein paar Ruten dazu unter Vollast schrotet! :q

Eventuell bin ich das zu vorsichtig, was eine ungleichmäßig auftretende Verbiegung und zu sehende der Rute betrifft,
#c
eventuell liege ich da genau richtig, primär betreffs kleiner sich kumulierender Faserschäden in der Rute. 

Dazu muss noch mehr Know-How zu den CF-Blankröhrchen her.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> In der Situation ist weniger der Hecht das Problem als der Bach und das Hindernis.


Da sind wir einer Meinung. 



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wir haben hier auch Gewässer die vollliegen mit Totholz, aber mit einer kräftigen Spinnrute und Geflochtener Schnur im 10kg-Bereich gab es da bisher keine Probleme.


Bin ich auch deiner Meinung, also zu 99,9% 

Ich will da aber gar nicht weiter ausführen mit dem geht und geht nicht, weil mir da jetzt einige Faktoren unklar geworden sind in der (teilweise eben auch fruchtbaren ) Diskussion.

Einer z.B. ist, dass ein im Kreis gedrillter Fisch sich erheblich kraftgünstiger für den Angler führen lassen kann.
Einer z.B., dass man etwas mehr über Abknick-Abrisswinkel bei einem Kohlefaserblankrohr wissen muss.


----------



## Slotti (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> So wie Du schreibst könnte man meinen die Harzer Talsperren mit dem Wunder-Wachstums-Wasser liegen bis unter die Oberfläche voll mit Bäumen?




Ich habe gehört in dem Wasser sollen auch Engel baden !! , vielleicht eine Erklärung für Riesenfische die sich verhalten als seien sie auf Koks 



Jetzt flüchten wir uns in einen Kohlefaserstrang wirrwarr, mir ist das echt zu blöde....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> Jetzt flüchten wir uns in einen Kohlefaserstrang wirrwarr, mir ist das echt zu blöde....


Also ich finde Kohlefaserstränge nicht blöde! :vik: eher :l


----------



## Slotti (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

jau , du solltest das Zeug aber vielleicht nicht durch die Nase ziehen #d


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Slotti schrieb:


> jau , du solltest das Zeug aber vielleicht nicht durch die Nase ziehen #d



|good: ein wahres Wort


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich hoffe, ihr verwechselt da nicht was - es geht nicht um Hanfstränge :#2: , und wißt wo/wozu das verwendet wird?  :q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Also ich hoffe, ihr verwechselt da nicht was - es geht nicht um Hanfstränge :#2: , und wißt wo/wozu das verwendet wird?  :q



Früher um die ungläubigen aufzuknüpfen!

Also hoffen wir das die Weasler sich nicht mehr an meine Worte erinnern wenn sie die Weltherrschaft übernommen haben!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn die stärksten Esoxiden nach dem zu erwartenden (oder zumindest großteils) Selbstauslöschen der Menschheit in den nächsten Millionen Jahren wieder mal einen Seitenzweig an Land entsenden dürften, der sich wohl wieder in Richtung T-Rex u.a. entwickeln dürfte, stellt sich die Frage für die dann evtl. noch vorhandenen Angler: Wie ködert und drillt man den? |kopfkrat Oder ist Mensch dann nur noch auf der Flucht?

Deine Worte könnten sich als wahrhaft prophetisch erweisen!


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

*KNIET NIEDER VOR EUREN NEUEN, MÄCHTIGEN HERRSCHERN!!!*


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:

Saustark!


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Der ultimative T-Weasler

Auch Esox Rex genannt. |supergri


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ist das nicht eine Untergattung mit dem furchterregenden Säbelzahngebiss



Nein, das ist der ganz normale Esoxaurier, der sich in den nächsten zweitausend Jahren aus den Beständen Harzer Talsperrenweasler entwickeln wird. Abgebildetes Exemplar ist allerdings noch ein Baby, die werden selbstverständlich wesentlich größer.
Wi können froh sein, daß wir das nicht mehr erleben, wenn die an Land kommen...


----------



## Slotti (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

können die auch springen?


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn's noch Hochhäuser gäbe, dann drüber.


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> Geht da Monovorfach?



FC ab 0.55m.


----------



## Mefotom (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Martin,

ich habe an den genannten Gewässern geangelt dieses Jahr und lebe noch!

Kann also nicht so schlimm sein und werden.

Thomas


----------



## snorreausflake (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Habt ihr bei den ganzen Berechnungen eigentlich auch berücksichtigt das der Mond 100 Meter im Durchmesser geschrumpft ist|kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, dass besagter Esox Rex eventuell jetzt schon vorkommt - man hört immer wieder vom ungeklärten Verschwinden von Anglern an Harzer Gewässern.


Das ist eine Fehlmeldung. Das ist einfach nur der Sensenmann in Bezug auf Homo Kulturiensis.
Das sind flüchtende Altersheiminsassen, die irgendwann ihren letzten Willen zusammenraffen und auf letzte Wanderschaft ausbrechen. 
Wie war das doch gleich: "Es ist überall besser, als zuhause auf den Tod zu warten!"
Sowas blüht perspektivisch allen Leuten, die nicht "artig" waren.  
Demnächst werden sie halt gechipt, dann ist die Verlustrate niedriger.

Trotz Großsuchaufgebot von Polizei, Feuerwehr, THW, Hundestaffeln werden die nach Tagen nicht gefunden - Gelände ist halt schon schwierig. 
Das sind dann die Vermißten.

Anner Küste oder in Norwegen ersaufen sicher mehr Angler.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Der ultimative T-Weasler
> 
> Auch Esox Rex genannt. |supergri



#r für die grafische Leistung! #6


----------



## Tisie (23. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Super, Kai, endlich bekommt das Schrecken mal eine Gestalt :vik: ... schick gemacht #6



AngelDet schrieb:


> Gute Idee! Ich hab gerade an einer (nicht von mir gebauten) Fliegenrute nachgemessen, 70cm. Empinde ich zuviel.


Funktioniert aber in der Praxis  ... meine gestern gebrochene Diaflash ist in diesem Bereich (Handteil) übrigens auch unbeschädigt |rolleyes



AngelDet schrieb:


> Kommst Du nach Handzell demnächst?


Nee #d ... die 555km (eine Strecke!) verbrate ich lieber Richtung Norden #h

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## TRANSformator (23. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Funktioniert aber in der Praxis  ... meine gestern gebrochene Diaflash ist in diesem Bereich (Handteil) übrigens auch unbeschädigt |rolleyes



Die "gute" EX? Wie haste das hinbekommen?

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Tisie (23. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Daniel,



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Die "gute" EX? Wie haste das hinbekommen?


ja, die gute DF EX ... keine Ahnung, war keine größere Belastung als sonst auch. Mal sehen, was der Händler sagt und ob's noch E-Teile gibt, ansonsten werde ich den HE-Thread nochmal nach Blank-Infos durchsuchen müssen  ... und das wäre viel einfacher ohne das ganze OT-Gelaber hier |rolleyes

Zurück zum Thema: Nach dem Probefischen einer blauen 30er VHF war ich ja nicht sooo begeistert, so daß ich mich tendenziell wohl eher in Richtung EST und evtl. 60g SSIII orientieren würde.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> so daß ich mich tendenziell wohl eher in Richtung EST und evtl. 60g SSIII orientieren würde.



Bin wohl Mitte September mal in Berlin, wenn du Lust hast könnte man sich irgendwo zum Probefischen treffen.


----------



## Tisie (23. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Bin wohl Mitte September mal in Berlin, wenn du Lust hast könnte man sich irgendwo zum Probefischen treffen.


Auf jeden Fall, sehr gerne!

Alles weitere per PN ...

Danke & Gruß, Matze


----------



## snorreausflake (23. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema: Nach dem Probefischen einer blauen 30er VHF war ich ja nicht sooo begeistert, so daß ich mich tendenziell wohl eher in Richtung EST und evtl. 60g SSIII orientieren würde.
> 
> Gruß, Matthias


Bei mir war´s anders rum Eher VHF wie EST,kann aber auch am Aufbau gelegen haben#c


----------



## Mr. Sprock (23. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich jetzt mal aus dem Fenster und sage mal so das Du mir nach ~10 Jahren gezieltem Spinfischen auf Wels nichts von extremen Drillsituationen erzählen musst. Und nach (ganz grob geschätzt) 500 Wallern hält sich die Anzahl derer, welche mir die Rollenbremse ausgelöst haben, doch sehr in Grenzen.




Hi,
wenn die Frage erlaubt ist, würde ich gerne mal erfahren, an welche Anlage du immer gehst, wenn es kein Geheimnis ist?
Die meisten taugen recht wenig was Waller betrifft. Anscheinend gibt es aber auch Ausnahmen.
Danke. #h


----------



## chxxstxxxx (24. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

In Anlagen gar nicht; hauptsächlich Italien und Deutschland (ab und zu auch mal Spanien oder Frankreich).


----------



## snorreausflake (24. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> oder an 8ft und 9ft?


Ja sorry, das meinte ich auch mit Aufbau

Mal schauen ob das bei mir dieses Jahr noch was wird|rolleyes


----------



## drehteufel (24. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fische die CTS 9ft mit 30-60g. Am WE habe ich sie wieder ausgiebig im Stillwasser beim aktiven Jiggen eingesetzt, mit 4" Kopyto und 10g-Kopf. Dafür geht sie m.E. wunderbar, fische auch regelmäßig 14g und habe schon 18g gefischt, wobei 18g nicht mehr optimal sind, aber auch noch funktionieren. Eine etwas kräftigere Rute wäre da aber von Vorteil. Habe auch den 11cm LC Shaker ausprobiert, dessen Führung funktioniert an der Rute noch besser als die des Kopytos, der Shaker fängt bei mir allerdings nicht so gut.
Die Wurfweiten sind mit 6kg Stroft erstaunlich und das Drillverhalten sehr gut, Fischverluste durch Ausschlitzen etc. kann ich nicht beklagen. Habe unter anderem mehrere Marmorkarpfen um 1m damit gefangen, bisher hat davon keiner die Rute so ans Limit gebracht, dass ich Angst um sie haben müsste, wobei bei diesen Fischen auch die Bremse mitarbeitet und ich nicht auf Biegen und Brechen gegenhalte, da das Gewässer recht hindernisfrei ist.
Beim Zanderdrill kommt auch schon bei 60cm-Exemplaren Freude auf, größere sind kein Problem. Die Feinfühligkeit beim Grundabtasten und bei Bissen ist sehr gut, Anschläge sitzen auch auf Distanz sicher.
Ein Bekannter von mir hatte eine blaue 9ft 30er VHF und war von der Wurfweite bei 10cm Gummis und den üblichen Köpfen (10-14g) enttäuscht. Er hatte vorher eine Speedmaster XH, allerdings in 3m, was wohl schon einiges erklärt. 
Könnt ihr die kürzeren Wurfweiten der VHF im Vergleich z.B. zu einer vergleichbaren EST bestätigen?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



drehteufel schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die kürzeren Wurfweiten der VHF im Vergleich z.B. zu einer vergleichbaren EST bestätigen?



Nein.

Die Speedmaster XH ist aber auch eine andere Klasse als die 30er VHF, da wäre eine 75er besser als Vergleich.


----------



## drehteufel (24. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> Die Speedmaster XH ist aber auch eine andere Klasse als die 30er VHF, da wäre eine 75er besser als Vergleich.




Okay...ich fand die XH, als ich mal ein paar Würfe mit ihr gemacht habe, vom angegebenen WG her deutlich übertrieben und meine EST fühlte sich für mich im direkten Vergleich irgendwie straffer an.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (24. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Speedmaster XH würde ich real im Bereich bis 70g ansiedeln.

Meine 75er VHF (Spitze 2,65mm) liegt auch etwa in dem Bereich. Bei anderen Spitzendurchmessern kann das alles anders sein, wer eine VHF 75 mit 3,2mm Spitze hat wird das sicher anders beurteilen.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (25. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> In Anlagen gar nicht; hauptsächlich Italien und Deutschland (ab und zu auch mal Spanien oder Frankreich).




Nicht schlecht.
So viele bekommen sonst im Leben wahrscheinlich nur Fischhändler zu sehen.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Soviel sind es letztendlich gar nicht wenn man das auf die Jahre und am Wasser verbrachte Zeit umrechnet.


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wird das nicht langweilig?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nope. Nur Off-Topic.


----------



## DogTag (25. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Profis hier.

Hab mir vor 2-3 Jahren mal eine VHF Spin 9" - 30-75gr. | limited Edition, handsigniert by Steve Harrison aufbauen lassen. Die Rute hat zudem noch Gold Cermet Ringe.

Gefischt habe ich die Rute vielleicht 5-6 mal um dann zu erkennen, dass die Gummifischerei überhaupt nicht mein Ding ist. Mittlerweile bin ich fast nur noch mit Wobblern, Jerkbaits etc. unterwegs.

Jetzt würde ich die Rute gerne verkaufen und frage deshalb hier mal nach, was ich für einen realistischen Preis dafür veranschlagen kann.

Vielleiht kann mir jemand helfen!?


----------



## Ullov Löns (25. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

150-200 Euro.


----------



## bobbl (25. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Höchstens 50 Euro... 
Ich wüsste sogar jemanden, der sie nimmt: Mich


----------



## DogTag (25. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



bobbl schrieb:


> Höchstens 50 Euro...
> Ich wüsste sogar jemanden, der sie nimmt: Mich


 
Darf ich dir denn dann auch noch meine Kisten mit Gummifischen und Jigköpfen dazu legen? Ich würde mich sonst wie ein Abzocker fühlen...


----------



## bobbl (25. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Klar


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich sehe es ähnlich wie Uli, realstisch dürfte die Rute im Bereich bis 200€ liegen.

Wenn Du die Rute bei eBay verkaufst ist halt immer alles möglich: Manchmal gehen da echt schöne Aufbauten für 100€ web, wenn der Text gut verfasst ist und Du gute aussagekräftige Bilder machst und GoldCermet betonst ist sicher auch noch ein bisschen mehr drin.

Viel Erfolg beim verkaufen!


----------



## DogTag (26. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Alles klar!

Eigentlich dachte ich, dass ich schon gerne so 250 € verlangen könnte, da die Rute so gut wie nicht gefischt wurde, also auch keine bis minimale Gebrauchsspuren hat. 

Es ist schade, dass so ein Prachtstück nur im Futteral versauert, weil ich einfach keinen Spaß am Gufieren habe. 

Falls jemand von hier Interesse an der Rute haben sollte, so kann er mir gerne eine PN schreiben und ich mache dann Bilder. Andernfalls werde ich die Rute dann die Tage in den Marktplatz stellen.

Nochmals danke für die Infos!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (26. August 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Du kannst natürlich mal mit 250€ anfangen, ist ja durchaus möglich das Du dafür einen Abnehmer findest. Privatverkauf z.B. über die Kleinanzeigen bringt allgemein mehr als z.B. ebay, da sind die Preise oft ziemlich kaputt...


----------



## Bobster (13. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

ich würde gerne den Einsatzbereich der 
*Harrison VHF Spin 60-120 in der 2,70 m Version*
von Euch bestätigen lassen.
Fischt die jemand von Euch ?
Für welches Einsatzgebiet benutzt Ihr diesen Stecken ?
Welche Rolle bzw. welches Rollengewicht würdet Ihr vorschlagen ?

Da ich meinen "Gummie-Bereich" mit der 30ger und der 
75ger sehr gut abgedeckt habe, überlege ich schon seit geraumer Zeit, einen Gang schwerer zu fischen.

Wenn ich mir mal einen 23ger Kopyto plus 21g Kopf
und Zusatzdrilling auf der Küchenwaage auswiege,
komme ich locker auf ca. 105g !

Würde das nicht ein wenig an die Grenzen der VHF gehen ?

Gibt es bei Euch Erfahrungswerte mit dieser Rute ?

Danke


----------



## Herr P (13. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo!

Wenn Su einen Kopyto 23er raushauen willst , solltest Du a mit 30er Koepfen angeln und Dir b mal die CTS 120 anschauen.

Mit der Kannst Du auch fast ganze Brassen auswerfen.

Ne mal Spass beiseite . Der 23er Kopyto , der braucht schon eine Rute mit richtig kraft .


Ich besitze sie selber und bestätige Dir , dass Sie das spielend schafft - ohne dabei eine gefühlte "Eisenstange " zu sein.

Gruss

Herr P


----------



## Bobster (13. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Mr. P.

danke für Deine Einschätzung...und da ich ja "unbedingt"
bei der Harrison bleiben möchte, bin ich froh über Deine Angabe, das Sie das WG von ca. 105g schafft.

Beim Jigkopf meinte ich den 10/0 in 21g, da ich in Talsperren
angel und nicht im Fluß.

Könntest Du Dich bitte noch etwas detaillierter über die 
Harrison 60-120 in 2.70 auslassen ?

Du weißt ja, man möchte bei solch einem Aufbau vorher 
as much input as possible bekommen.

Was wirfst Du für Köder, welche WG-Klasse damit ?
Was für eine Rolle/Gewicht fischt Du damit ?

Danke.


----------



## Bobster (19. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

p.u.s.h. !

...keiner mitteilungsbedürftig über seine VHF 60-120 ?

...noch jemand der diese Rute fischt ?

...Erfahrungswerte ?

...3tsd oder 4tsd Rolle ?

Danke


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ein Freund von mir fischt die als Wallerspinne im Teich. Er hat eine 5000er Shimano drauf und wirft damit Wallerblinker im Bereich 80-100g und große Gufis. 

Eine 3500/4000er Daiwa wäre sicher auch eine Option.


----------



## Bobster (20. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke Stefan.......

kommt dann wieder 'Certate drauf :q


|kopfkrat komisch nur, dass mir ausdrücklich davon abgeraten wurde speziell auf Waller mit der Rute zu fischen |kopfkrat

Insbesondere der VHF - Blank würde durch seine ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion denkbar ungeeignet für das fischen auf Waller sein....so wurde mir gesagt 

Speziell für das Wallerfischen wurde der VT-Blank wegen seiner bis ins Handteil durchgehenden Aktion empfohlen.

Nun ja...noch...gibt es ei uns genügend Hechte :q
...dafür ist der VHF-Blank mit schweren Gummies gedacht.

...bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis :k


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (20. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke auch das der Blank nicht optimal für Waller ist. Man hört ja immer die Spitze müsste flexibel sein damit der Köder eingesaugt werden kann. |kopfkrat

Auf der anderen Seite scheint es den einen oder anderen Waller bisher nicht gestört zu haben, oder die wissen einfach nicht das die Rute nicht für sie taugt... :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Insbesondere der VHF - Blank würde durch seine ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion denkbar ungeeignet für das fischen auf Waller sein....so wurde mir gesagt
> 
> Speziell für das Wallerfischen wurde der VT-Blank wegen seiner bis ins Handteil durchgehenden Aktion empfohlen.


Du mußt doch aber selber wissen, was Du willst. Welche Art von Driller Du bist. :g
VT ist super, wenn die Rute alleine arbeiten muss, weil der Angler nicht so kann. :q
Mit der VHF kannst Du aber aktiv viel mehr Gewalt ausüben über jeden Fisch und mehr Kraftreserven in dem Blank. Auch würde ich z.B. eine 60er Monofile zum Spinnen nur mit einer VHF fischen, dat geit - und ist dann ein sehr kräftiger unempfindlicher Powerkran.

VHF - außer den ganz leichten - mit ausgeprägter Spitzenaktion? |kopfkrat


----------



## chxxstxxxx (21. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich denke auch das der Blank nicht optimal für Waller ist. Man hört ja immer die Spitze müsste flexibel sein damit der Köder eingesaugt werden kann.


Das hab ich mir auch schon ein paar Mal sagen lassen. Allerdings warte ich noch auf die Antwort meiner Frage wieso der gleiche Hersteller dann steinharte Ansitzruten im Programm hat. Die Aramid Spin, Extreme Spin und G-Spin sind auch alles andere weich und die fangen genauso Waller.


----------



## Slotti (21. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> VHF - außer den ganz leichten - mit ausgeprägter Spitzenaktion? |kopfkrat




und selbst die leichten haben keine ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion , kann diese Aussage mit der Spitzenaktion auch nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Bobster (21. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nun, es ging eigentlich darum, den VHF-Blank (60-120/150)
nicht als "Waller-Blank" zu klassifizieren.
Der Eindruck eines Wallerblanks ist bei mir nach entsprechenden postings im RB/AB-Forum enstanden.
Die Nachfrage ergab dann o.g. Aussagen #c

Ich vertraue da eher dem RBer meines Vertrauens...und wenn der mir sagt, das der o.g Blank aufgrund seiner 
ausgeprägten Spitzenaktion in der Serie, denkbar ungünstig zum Wallerfischen ist, ja sogar zu brüchen geführt hat, tja,
dann glaube ich ihm das 

So der Rutenbauer bin ich ja nicht 
ich geh' dann lieber mit dem o.g. Blank zur Damenwahl


----------



## Tisie (21. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,

ich habe zwar nur mal kurz eine 30er VHF probegefischt, aber eine ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion hatte die nicht #d ... darunter verstehe ich etwas völlig anderes, siehe 1) im Bild:









Bobster schrieb:


> Ich vertraue da eher dem RBer meines Vertrauens...und wenn der mir sagt, das der o.g Blank aufgrund seiner ausgeprägten Spitzenaktion in der Serie ...


Wer ist denn Dein Rutenbauer?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Bobster (21. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja...ne...'is schon klar |rolleyes

Ich kann das dann auch nur so stehen lassen 

Thema erledigt :m


----------



## Tisie (21. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hätte mich ja schon mal interessiert, welcher Rutenbauer die Biegekurve der VHF als ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion beschreibt, vor allem wenn's ein professioneller/gewerblicher Rutenbauer ist


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Slotti, Tisie
Ich meinte mit den ganz leichten die manchmal auftretenden 30er mit den dünnsten Spitzen ~2,1mm, da kann man schon mal von einer Spitzenaktion zumindest beim anlupfen reden, Kurve (1) oben. 
Ich habe eine (unter dreien), bei jemandem an der Elbe habe ich sogar mal eine 9ft gesehen, die auch so tat. Was also selbst da eher ausgesprochene Ausnahmen sind ... keinesfalls charakteristisch für die Blankserie.



Tisie schrieb:


> Hätte mich ja schon mal interessiert, welcher Rutenbauer die Biegekurve der VHF als ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion beschreibt, vor allem wenn's ein professioneller/gewerblicher Rutenbauer ist


Das wäre wirklich interessant.


----------



## Tisie (24. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Schon klar Patrick, ich wollte damit ja auch nur sagen, dass es recht spassbefreit ist, 12er Shads mit 20er Köpfen an ner 30er im Fluss zu fischen#d



Naja, wenn es 'ne 30er mit 'ner dicken Spitze ist |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (27. September 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



angelspezi82 schrieb:


> ähhm, ich meine Geschmäcker sind verschieden, aber wer hängt denn einen so schweren Köder an die Jigrute, so dass sie sich beim anjiggen "vollparabolisiert"?


Nach vollparabolisiert kommt vollparalysiert! :m :q
Zumindest geht es dem Angler dann wahrscheinlich so ...

Ein Kandidat für das Spinanglerunwort des Jahres, *vollparabolisiert* |jump:


----------



## snorreausflake (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn der Postbote zweimal klingelt,
bzw. das Paket einfach vor die Tür stellt|bigeyes|krach:

Spin System 3, 2,60m WG 10-60gr.
Die Rute wird mit Gummis und Köfis am Drachkovic System in Baggerseen eingesetzt!

Darf heut abend gleich mal mit ans Wasser#6


----------



## maesox (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



snorreausflake schrieb:


> Wenn der Postbote zweimal klingelt,
> bzw. das Paket einfach vor die Tür stellt|bigeyes|krach:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snorreausflake (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



maesox schrieb:


> snorreausflake schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn der Postbote zweimal klingelt,
> ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde einfach mal bei der Post nachfragen wo das erwartete Paket bleibt. Hast doch anscheinend keines
in Empfang genommen,oder? 

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## snorreausflake (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach mal bei der Post nachfragen wo das erwartete Paket bleibt. Hast doch anscheinend keines
> in Empfang genommen,oder?
> 
> Gruß
> Jürgen |wavey:


Der Gedanke ging mir auch durch den Kopf,allerdings bin ich da zu ne erhliche Haut|rolleyes und letzten Endes war die Freude dann doch zu groß!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vor allem weil spätestens dann nie wieder ein Paket als Überraschung vor der Tür steht ... sondern erst mühsam abgeholt oder nach 3 Versuchen wieder an den Versender zurück geht. |rolleyes

Viel Erfolg und Glück damit!


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Vor allem weil spätestens dann nie wieder ein Paket als Überraschung vor der Tür steht ... sondern *erst mühsam abgeholt* oder nach 3 Versuchen wieder an den Versender zurück geht. |rolleyes
> 
> Viel Erfolg und Glück damit!


 


Das wäre mir die Mühe absolut wert.Hatte mal ein einfach
abgestelltes und beschädigtes Paket vor der Türe.Das abzuholen wäre das bei weitem geringste Übel gewesen.Versuch dann mal zu reklamieren,wenn der Postbote noch einen fiktiven Krakel auf das Display gemalt
hat.|krach:
Übrigens,der Paketbote kommt nicht mehr.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Meine funktionieren anscheinend besser. 

Klar ist das saudoof, wenn etwas beschädigt oder gar gestohlen wird.
Andererseits hat nicht jeder eine Vollzeit-Postempfangsdame, nimmt einen Tag Urlaub deswegen, oder kann dauernd allen niedergelegten Paketen hinterhergurken.

Mein nächster Postkasten wird auf jeden Fall paketfähig, so ein klassischer Klappen/Kasten-Minimurks reicht im Online-Handel Paketzeitalter einfach nicht mehr.

Und Individualabsprachen mit den regelmäßig einkehrenden Paketboten klappen erstaunlich gut.


----------



## magi (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin seit längerer Zeit stiller Leser in diesem Forum und auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten "Customrod" für Gufis von 18-23cm. Nach einiger Recherche scheinen die CTS "EST"-Blanks mit ihrer durchgehenden Aktion (bezogen auf die hier getätigten Aussagen, persönlich hatte ich den Blank noch nicht in den Fingern..) gut geeignet zu sein. Leider kenne ich keinen Sportsfreund in meinem näheren Umfeld der so einen Blank fischt und hoffe, dass sich in diesem Thread ne Möglichkeit findet einen CTS "EST" basierten Aufbau in 45-90g oder 60-120g (wäre meine 1. Wahl, am besten mit 6+1 Beringung) in 2,70m Probe zu fischen. Da ich in Bochum wohne, währen ggf. Angebote aus der Region top, bin aber auch bereit ein bisschen zu fahren :m. Schonmal Danke für eure Hilfe.
Gruß, Mario


----------



## biX (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Steht auf der Rute "by CMW" oder "by Weckesser"?


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Meine funktionieren anscheinend besser.


 


Mein jetziger auch.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



magi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Ich bin seit längerer Zeit stiller Leser in diesem Forum und auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten "Customrod" für Gufis von 18-23cm. Nach einiger Recherche scheinen die CTS "EST"-Blanks mit ihrer durchgehenden Aktion (bezogen auf die hier getätigten Aussagen, persönlich hatte ich den Blank noch nicht in den Fingern..) gut geeignet zu sein. Leider kenne ich keinen Sportsfreund in meinem näheren Umfeld der so einen Blank fischt und hoffe, dass sich in diesem Thread ne Möglichkeit findet einen CTS "EST" basierten Aufbau in 45-90g oder 60-120g (wäre meine 1. Wahl, am besten mit 6+1 Beringung) in 2,70m Probe zu fischen. Da ich in Bochum wohne, währen ggf. Angebote aus der Region top, bin aber auch bereit ein bisschen zu fahren :m. Schonmal Danke für eure Hilfe.
> Gruß, Mario



Ruf den Ingo mal an. Der hat bestimmt ein paar fertige CTS Ruten bei sich stehen kannst auch probe fischen. Er kommt aus Düsseldorf. Würde dir für Gummi fischen mehr die LRS empfehlen.


http://rod-design.de/


----------



## snorreausflake (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Jürgen : ich hatte Glück da er mit seinem Namen Unterschrieben hatte, hat sich auf irgendeinen "Garagenvertrag" bezogen den ich aber definitiv nicht habe. 
Naja ist jetzt auch egal, der Typ bekommt jetzt halt mecker.
DHL war aber sehr freundlich am Telefon und es ging auch schnell jemand ans Telefon:m

@ bix : weder noch bzw. hab ich nix gefunden#c
es ist nur der CW Unikate "Stempel" im Ohm Zeichen drauf.


----------



## flasha (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich will euch nicht stören hätte aber eine kleine Frage: Gibt es eigentlich z.B. weisse, rote... Blanks?! Oder gibt es nur Standard Farben die hinterher lackiert werden?!


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



flasha schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich z.B. weisse, rote... Blanks?! Oder gibt es nur Standard Farben die hinterher lackiert werden?!



Ja. Allerdings ist grundsätzlich jeder Blank erstmal graphit-grau und wird dann u.U. lackiert. Die Firma CTS bietet von Haus aus viele Farben an, allerdings werden kaum farbige Blanks nach Deutschland importiert.

http://www.ctsfishing.com/colors.htm

Prinzipiell stellt CTS jede Rute in jeder Farbe her.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn du ein Blank über Matagi beziehst, kannst du den auch lackieren lassen.

http://matagi.co.jp/2010pdf/p09.pdf

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre den Blank selbst zu lackieren.


----------



## flasha (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Okay, super!Vielen Dank an euch!


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



volkerma schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte hier in keine laufende Diskussion eingreifen, aber meinen Beitrag zu High- End könnt Ihr Euch in der Bucht unter "G. Loomis IMX Spinnrute Eigenbau" ansehen.
> Leichter und hochwertiger jedenfalls kann ich es nicht.
> ...




Volker, kleiner Hinweis...

Ich glaube, dass das eine nicht erlaubte Werbung für dein Ebay Produkt ist. Wenn du etwas über das AB verkaufen willst, dann gibt es die Möglichkeit der AB-Kleinanzeigen. Von daher würde ich das Posting editieren, sonst könnte es Ärger geben.

Die Rute kannst du ja hier auch vorstellen, ohne das man auf diese Verkaufsseite muss.

Gruß Uli


----------



## Walstipper (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Falls Ebaywerbung, so auch noch eine Schwallerei, wo die Loomis GLX offensichtlich über IMX angeordnet sind |uhoh:


----------



## Chrizzi (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Falls Ebaywerbung, so auch noch eine Schwallerei, wo die Loomis GLX offensichtlich über IMX angeordnet sind |uhoh:



Und über der GLX kommt die NRX.


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Uli,

verstanden.
Leider war ich der Meinung, daß so etwas moderat gesehen wird.
Das war KEINE Werbung.
Das sollte ein Beitrag sein.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

gut Jungs, rein damit.
Schaut selbst.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

137 Gramm


----------



## volkerm (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

einige der Kommentare weiter oben beantworte ich besser nicht...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Walstipper (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Und über der GLX kommt die NRX.



Wurd auch mal langsam Zeit die GLX abzulösen.
Aber gut das dus erwähnt hast.


----------



## magi (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ badboy199
erstmal danke für den genannten Kontakt, ich werde mich in den nächsten Tagen mal umhören bezüglich des Probefischens.. Die LRS-Blanks sollen ja eher eine spitzenbetonte Aktion aufweisen und mir persönlich sagt das nicht so zu (beziehe das jetzt auf meine Stangenrutenerfahrungen (Damokles, HS Softbait Distance)), keine Ahnung wie sich das bei einem High-End-Blank mit wesentlich höher modulierter CF verhält). Fischt du einen solchen Aufbau und/oder kannst vielleicht mehr zur Charakteristik sagen?

@angelspezi82
Soll das heißen, dass du die Rute bis jetzt noch garnicht gefischt hast oder noch nicht im Köder-Grenzbereich?

Allgemein ist ja im AB schon ne Menge zu den EST-Blanks geschrieben worden, allerdings beziehen sich die meisten Aussagen auf Gufis bis max 14 oder 15 cm. Wer fischt denn hier größere Köder und kann vielleicht noch etwas mehr zu der (subjektiven) Eignung des Blanks für, z. B. Boddenfischerei, leichtes Welsfischen oder ganz allgemein zur jiggenden Führung großer Gufis sagen?


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Magi

Die 60 - 120 er CTS EST wird von einigen Boddenguides gefischt die ich kenne. Damit kann man ganz gut angeln.


----------



## Pikepauly (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Magi

Wenn Du mal ne Rute probefischen willst, wäre es gut wenn Du in Dein Profil deinen Wohnort einträgst, dann ergibt sich bestimmt was.|rolleyes


----------



## Chrizzi (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Wurd auch mal langsam Zeit die GLX abzulösen.
> Aber gut das dus erwähnt hast.




Leider verkauft Loomis die NRX Blanks nicht. Nur noch die fertige Rute. Vermutlich hat Shimano da nun den Daumen drauf, dass die ihre Blanks nicht hergeben dürfen. #d


----------



## magi (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@pikepauly
Hatte in meinem ersten Posting den Wohnort angegeben (Bochum) aber danke für den Hinweis, hab ich jetzt auch in meinem Profil eingetragen..


----------



## heinrich (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich brauche bitte mal den Rat der Ruten Gourmets.
Gesucht wird eine 3-3,15m Rute zum Einsatz im Meer/Brandung
die mit Wobblern bis ca. 70 gramm klarkommt. Gepaart mit einer
4000er TP oä. Einsatzzweck, Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch und seltener auf Mefo in der Brandung. Wichtig: leicht soll sie sein.
Es muß nicht zwingend "handmade" sein,aber hier scheint sich doch eine Menge Erfahrung zu tummeln. Was ist mit St.Croix
Harrison oder den diversen Shimano Spinnruten? Ohne die Teile mal in die Hand zu nehmen ist das echt schwierig. Daher bitte
ein paar Tips in welche Richtung ich suchen soll.

Danke 
Heinrich


----------



## biX (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

http://www.gamakatsu.nl/html/english/rods.asp

Gamakatsu Cheetah

Ich hab die 86H mit 147 gr. Ein Traum! (Allerdings die japanische Ausführung wie im Bild, nicht die deutsche mit Kork ...)

Für Dich wäre dann die etwas längere Ausführung interessant. Solltest Du Dich mal erkundigen, ob ein Laden die in Deiner Nähe hat und probewerfen.

Ansonsten kann ich Dir CMW oder einen anderen Rutenbauer empfehlen, wo man Dir sicher etwas passendes baut ...


----------



## WickedWalleye (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

70g Wobbler? |bigeyes Auf Mefo und Wolfsbarsch? Werfen oder schleppen?


----------



## heinrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Zur Erläuterung: 3-3,15m =Werfen! Mit Wobblern bis 70 gramm
aber auch im Ausnahmefall leicht darüber auf Wolfsbarsch.

Aber auch zum Einsatz auf mefo (Ausnahme), dann jedoch nicht mit 70 gr. Wobbler sondern mit mefo Blinker.

Gamakatsu hatte ich garnicht auf dem Schirm die  Luxxe 

Saltage Cheetah 96XH hört sich passend an,etwas länger

aber das geht. Danke Heinrich


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nur mal aus Neugier - ich hab vom Wolfsbarschangeln keine Ahnung, aber was sind denn das für Wobbler?

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß du 70g Wobbler und Mefoblinker mit einer Rute unter einen Hut bekommst.


----------



## Tisie (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Kai,



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nur mal aus Neugier - ich hab vom Wolfsbarschangeln keine Ahnung, aber was sind denn das für Wobbler?


ich habe auch keine Ahnung/Erfahrung von/mit den Wölfen (leider |rolleyes), habe aber mal einen Artikel über den X-Rap Subwalk als super WB-Köder gelesen und da haben die auch mit der 15cm-Version (knapp 60g) gefischt ... und gefangen 

Als Rute hat der Autor glaub ich eine Diaflash EX 270XH verwendet, die wäre mir auf MeeFo aber viel zu derbe.

Gruß, Matze


----------



## biX (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Du und MeFo Mattes ... Deine Hungerleider und Winzlinge immer ... [schnell wegduck]


----------



## heinrich (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ok,Ok mein Fehler erst Denken dann schreiben, vergesst die mefos.
Zumindest im Zusammenhang mit dieser Rutenfrage. Der Schwerpunkt liegt bei den Wölfen. Und die kann man tatsächlich
mit großen Wobblern überlisten. Vom Boot wird teilweise mit einer ganzen Makrele an der Pose gefischt. Kein Witz. Und mir macht derart viel Spaß mich mit dem Neopren shorty bis zum Kragen in die Wellen zu stellen und eben mit größeren Wobblern und auch Jigs auf die Wölfe zu angeln, das ich mir jetzt endlich eine Rute zulegen will, die die tiefe Wurfposition (Schultertief) ausgleicht und auch die dicken Dinger noch gut in Fahrt bringen kann.


Gruß Heinrich


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Heinrich

Die berühmt berüchtigte Cheetah oder wie das Ding heisst kenne ich auch nur vom Hörensagen, scheint aber ja ein doller Stecken zu sein. 
Ich selbst fische 2 leichte Seabass Ruten auf Mefo und will nichts anderes mehr haben, die sind aber wie gesagt leicht eine bis 20 Gramm, eine bis 30 Gramm WG.
Was genau das ist was Du suchst gibt es sicher in Grossbritannien und in Japan zu kaufen, was ja nicht immer ganz einfach ist, aber!!!!! im 2011 Shimano Katalog hat die Schmiede aus Japan bestimmt 25 Seabassruten in allen möglichen Längen und Wurfgewichten.
Wann die lieferbar oder in den Läden sind weiss ich natürlich nicht, aber das Richtige wird da auf jeden Fall dabei sein.


----------



## Pikepauly (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Habe gerade noch mal geluschert, es gibt bei Shim. im 2011 Katalog 33 Sea Bass Ruten von 210 bis 360 cm und von 35 bis 120 Gramm Wurfgewicht. Aspire, Antares, Speedmaster usw. ppa.


----------



## heinrich (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Pikepauly

ich hatte am WE die Gelegemheit die Cheetah in der Hand zu halten.
Ich war ziemlich begeistert, bis ich in der anderen Hand eine Shore Game in 3,00 m mit 28-110 gr.(alte Serie) hatte. Liegt mir deutlich besser bezgl.
Grifflänge und Kopflastigkeit. ABER es kommt in Kürze Ersatz für diese
Serie in Form der Power Game. Das warte ich ab. Von den beschriebenen Sea Bass Ruten habe ich halt bisher nur gelesen. Da wäre ich extrem scharf die mal zu begrabbeln. Hat aber hier noch keiner. Danke für die Anregungen.

Heinrich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



heinrich schrieb:


> Gesucht wird eine 3-3,15m Rute zum Einsatz im Meer/Brandung
> die mit Wobblern bis ca. 70 gramm klarkommt.  Einsatzzweck, Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch und seltener auf Mefo in der Brandung.
> Wichtig: leicht soll sie sein.
> Es muß nicht zwingend "handmade" sein,aber hier scheint sich doch eine Menge Erfahrung zu tummeln.



Also für deinen Einsatz so vieles mit einer Spinrute fällt mir nur ein Blank ein, der das wirklich leidlich abdeckt, aber auch nicht alles perfekt, das geht leider nicht:
Tusk 9ft 30-60g.
Ich fische seit diesem Jahr 2 Ruten damit in 2,8m (leicht verlängert).
Da kannst Du wirklich immer und unter schlechten Standbedingungen leicht werfen, weil wirkliche Aufladungskanone, vom werfen her braucht man da keine 3m+, und Mefo-Blinker ab 10g, besser 15g gehen gut, aber auch Wobbler von 50g locker, darüber schon ein bischen unschöner, aber auch 65g sind machbar getestet.
Das ist das mir bekannte Maximum an breitem Wurfspektrum mit einer Rute. Und Einsatz auf vielfältige Fische in klein und groß.
Für Forelle kann es trotzdem schon ein gut Stück zu hart sein, da wäre dann eine Spule mit Monofil oder langem weichen Monofilvorfach eine brauchbare Lösung, um mit einer Rute auszukommen.

So einen Blank im 80 EUR Bereich kann Dir fast jeder deutsche Rutenbauer recht simpel fürs Meer mit Duplon, Fujihalter und SIC-Ringe günstig nach deinen Maßen aufbauen, so dass das nichtmal so teuer würde. 
Ich würde aber nur einen verläßlichen nehmen, der Termine halten kann und unter Service mehr versteht als nur verkaufen. :g


----------



## welsfaenger (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

habe am Freitag eine RST "The Rod" bis 70 gr. WG bekommen. Ist der Nachfolger der "Piketime". Habe mit der Rute am WE so ziemlich alles geworfen nd geführt. Vom Jiggen auf Zandern mit 8 bzw. 14 gr. Köpfen mit richtig guten Wurfweiten bis hin zum 19cm Zalt (locker 60m geworfen) und ganz verrückt einen großen Castaic mit ich glaube über 120gr. Gewicht. Selbst den konnte ich noch recht weit auswerfen. Auf jeden Fall weiter als mit allen anderen Ruten bisher. Die Rute ist von der Aktion eine Blechpeitsche light. Geht bei größerer Belastung bis ins Handteil runter.
Konnte Sie auch gleich mit einem 60er Hecht einweihen, nicht groß, konnte die Rute auch nicht annähernd fordern aber immerhin ein Fisch.


----------



## taxel (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist doch die Aboprämie? Die Beschreibung ist widersprüchlich. Sie wird einerseits als RST-Rute bezeichnet. Andererseits wird von "den besten Blanks, die in England zu erstehen sind" gesprochen. Ist das nun ein RST Blank oder ist das ein "weiß-der-Geier-woher-Blank", den man in England kaufen kann und der bei RST montiert wurde?


----------



## welsfaenger (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ist richtig, war die ABO Prämie. Also was R&R da schreibt ist natürlich völliger Quatsch. Ist ein original RST Blank, und zwar ein relativ neuer, soll der Nachfolger der alten Piketime sein. Die Rute wurde so bisher von RST nicht angeboten. 
Für das Geld konnten wir nicht nein sagen. Haben zwar genügend Ruten die vom WG her ähnlich sind aber manchmal muss man einfach sowas haben. Ist auch von den Ruteneigenschaften ganz anders als alle anderen Ruten die ich/wir haben. (Brüderchen und ich wechseln uns immer ab mit den ABO´s).
Aktion st auch eher typisch RST. Etwas härtere Spitze, dafür geht es dann aber runter bis ins Handteil.


----------



## taxel (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jetzt stehe ich auf dem Schlauch: Als Piketime kenne ich eine Jerkrute. Die habe ich bisher nicht mit RST in Verbindung gebracht. Woher ist denn die Information, dass die Aborute der Nachfolger einer Piketime von RST ist?

Kannst du noch etwas zu den Ruten schreiben, die ihr in dem Bereich sonst noch fischt? Wie verhält sich die "The Rod" bei bestimmten Ködern im direkten Vergleich. Mit solchen Vergleichen kann man sich wesentlich besser ein Bild von der Rute machen. Danke!


----------



## megger (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke, er meint diese Serie:

http://www.rst-fishing.it/live/de/spinnruten/spinnrute-neuen-hechtruten-von-rst.html

Hatte die Ruten von RST auf der ANSPO selbst in der Hand. Für mich persönlich gibt es aber bessere Blanks, die dann teilweise auch noch günstiger sind, wie z.B. CTS EST oder SS II.


Petri

Megger


----------



## welsfaenger (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

sorry Pike-Line nicht Piketime ! Mein Fehler. Mein Bruder hatte mit dem Chef gesprochen und sich mt ihm ausführlich unterhalten. Da habe ich wohl was falsch verstanden.
Was mich aber wundert ist, wie man nur vom "in die Hand" nehmen einen Blank richtig beurteilen kann ? Sorry, ich kann das nicht. Meines Erachtens muss man mit einer Rute gefischt haben um sie zu beurteilen.
Was gefällt dir denn an den EST oder SSII besser ?
Die Aktion ist nunmal keine typische GuFi-Aktion, dafür hat die Rute aber auch extreme Kraftreserven.
Zu meinen Vergleichsruten die ich schon selbst gefischt habe:
- Yabai 20-70gr.
- Suish 20-50gr.
- Blechpeitsche
- Byron Lord II Special Edit. medium
- Stucki Salmon Spin bis 60 gr.
und noch reichlich andere.
Von der Aktion ähnelt die RST noch am ehesten der Bleichpeitsche.


----------



## megger (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke schon, dass ich auch ohne eine Rute zu fischen, in gewissem Rahmen, ihre Aktion beurteilen kann. Die Nähe zur Blechpeitsche kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. Ich persönlich mag diese aber nunmal überhaupt nicht, da ich schnellere Ruten bevorzuge. Und das nicht nur zum Gummifischen.

Wie bereits erwähnt, ist das ein persönliches, rein subjektives Empfinden.

Bis denne

Megger


----------



## welsfaenger (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



> ch denke schon, dass ich auch ohne eine Rute zu fischen, in gewissem Rahmen, ihre Aktion beurteilen kann



Genau das ist der Punkt. Im gewissen Rahmen. Vor dem Fischen hätte ich nicht geglaubt das ich mit der Rute einen 19cm Zalt sowie auch einen kleinen Zander-Gufi mit 8 gr. Gewicht ordentlich führen kann. Vor allem bei den kleineren Ködern war ich sehr überrascht. Das sie mit größeren Ködern so gut zurechtkommt, da habe ich mit gerechnet. Die Rute macht schon einen sehr "massiven" Eindruck. Aber das man auch bei so kleinen/leichten Ködern noch so guten Kontakt hat hätte ich nur vom begrabbeln nicht geglaubt. OK, als Zander-Jigrute ist mir die Suisho oder auch die Yabai etwas lieber, aber mit der RST denkt man einen unglaublich großen Bereich ab. Bzgl der Aktion hat ja natürlich jeder seine Vorlieben, ich habe jetzt in meinem Rutenwald so ziemlich alles, von reiner Spitzenaktion bis zur parabolischen Rute ist alles dabei. Spaß macht alles, und da ich nicht nur spezialisiert bin, sondern auf so ziemlich alles migt allen Techniken fische kommt jede Rute mal zum Einsatz.
Für die 14cm Zalts geht z.Bsp. nix über meine "Alte" Byron Lord II.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute,
ich hatte vor kurzem das Vergnügen zwei Blanks von CTS zu fischen, wen es interresiert hier mal eine Einschätzung von meiner Seite:

*CTS Elite XL*
*6,6 Fuß ( 2 Teilig )*
*Schnurklasse 2-8 LB*
*WG: 1/32-3/16 OZ*
*1000er Technium *
*Schnur: Black soft Steel Braid von Fox in 0.08 ( 4,95 kg)*
(Im Übrigen eine echt klasse Schnur, bei der die Farbe sehr gut haftet, die sehr geschmeidig ist und eine hohe Knotentragkraft hat. Diese Geflochtene gefällt mir sehr gut.)
FC bis 5 kg direkt geknotet

Köder:
Kleine Daiwa Wobbler wie der Double Clutch mit 5 gr, die kleinen 61er und 67er Squirrels, Cranks wie die Baby Cranks von Daiwa, den Cherry und die Chubby von Illex, die Tiny Fry-Klasse, ferner diverse kleine Gummis (No Aktion), Spinnerbaits von Strike King und ein paar Lipplessköder wie Vib 32. Die Rute musste ferner auch zeigen ob sie für diverse Rigs tauglich ist…………………..
Vorab das Wurfgewicht würde ich anders angeben. Meine Einteilung wäre in der Tat von 1/32 Oz (ca. 1 gr) bis 3/8 Oz (ca. 10 gr).
Die oben angegebenen 3/16 Oz finde ich als obere Grenze etwas zu niedrig.
Ich habe die Rute als stationär Aufbau, denn ich bin der Meinung man muss eine solch leichte Rute nicht unbedingt als Baitcaster fischen. Ich möchte fischen und mich nicht mit Wind und Backlashes rumärgern, nur weil ich einen 1 gr. Wobbler rumschleudern möchte. Die Rute ist ein feines Barschstöckchen, an der auch handlange Barsche Spaß machen. Sie hat eine ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion und ist ein schnelles Rütchen. Kleinste Wobbler und sonstige sehr leichte Köder wirft sie sehr weit und vor allem sehr genau (trotz stationär Aufbau). Man kann die kleinen Barschwobbler wunderbar führen und sie mit gezielten Schlägen herrlich ausbrechen lassen. Man fühlt (ähnl. wie bei der 30gr Elite) alles ganz genau. Kleine Softjerks flitzten wunderbar an der Wasseroberfläche rum und weckten die Barsche richtig auf, ferner haben wir die Rute zum Ds fischen „missbraucht“, auch das funktioniert wunderbar. Vertikal bis 5m Wassertiefe hatten wir No Aktion köder von 5 cm mit 5gr Jighaken bestückt….einfach herrlich, auch beim zocken mit leichten Barschzockern und Mormyschkas…. ein sagenhaftes Gefühl, jedes Steinchen, jeder Grashalm am Boden, jeder noch so zaghafte Anfasser spürt man bis ins Handteil. Ich hatte noch nie an einem Stück eine Rute solange in der Hand und habe so intensiv damit gefischt, eigentlich wollten wir nur ein bisschen testen um dann ein wenig zu jerken….Die Jerkruten haben wir die ganzen drei Tage nicht ausgepackt, soviel Fun hatten wir mit diesem Rütchen. Ich habe die Rute volle 3 Tage von morgens um 8 Uhr bis abends um 18 Uhr nicht mehr aus der Hand gelegt. Selbst Rapfen von ca. 80cm konnte ich damit landen. Der Drill dauerte allerdings (gefühlte) 30 Minuten. Wie lange es wirklich war weiß ich jedoch nicht….Ihr merkt schon wie begeistert ich von der Rute bin….Sie hat ganz klar ihre Stärken bei kleinen Wobblern und Softjerkbaits sowie bei Oberflächenködern. Soll es tiefer runtergehen muss man aufpassen dass man sie nicht überfordert, ein 76er Squirrell bringt sie an ihre Grenzen, genauso wie ein 10gr Jigkopf, aber beim Finesse Fischen ist sie einfach vorzüglich, egal ob mit Softjerks, weightless, Wacky Style, Texas oder C Rigs (natürlich alles in leichter Ausgabe). Ich habe lange nach einer reinen Barschrute gesucht und endlich gefunden. Was mich aber am meisten begeisterte war die Bissausbeute. Wir hatten so gut wie keine Aussteiger, was beim Barschangeln eigentlich immer mal wieder vorkommt, Rapfen und kleinere Hechte wurden selbst auf 20m Entfernung sicher gehakt und machten einen Mords Radau an dem Rütchen, die oft bis zum Halbkreis gebogen war. Angst um dieses Rütchen hatten wir aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt eines Drills. Die Kleine kann ganz schön was ab….. Normale Spinner haben wir nicht geworfen, dafür aber die kleinen Spinnerbaits von Strike King mit ca. 5 und 7 gr und doppeltem Spinnerblatt. 
Mein Fazit:
Wer eine Rute fürs Ul fischen mit Finesse Ködern sucht, ist mit dieser Rute sehr gut bedient. Ich würde sie als stationär Aufbau fischen, denn bei diesen leichtgewichtigen Ködern macht mir persönlich die Baitcasterei keinen Spaß mehr. Es ist eine sehr feinfühlige robuste Rute die im UL Bereich sehr vielseitig einsetzbar ist und deshalb sehr viel Spaß macht.

*CTS Elite XL*
*8 Fuß *
*Schnurklasse 10-20LB*
*WG: 3/8 – 1 OZ*
*2500er Sephia mit 7 kg Spiderwire und bis zu 35erFC *
Köder:
Twitchbaits wie Arnouds, Squirrels, Popper, Tournaments , Pointers etc. Spinnerbaits bis Größe 5, Gufis von 6cm bis 12 cm, Crankbaits wie den Mascle Deep von Illex, diverse Softjerkbaits.

Hier mein subjektives Testergebnis.
Die Rute hält was sie beim trockenschwingen verspricht. Ich suchte eine mittlere allroundspinne fürs Bootsfischen und wollte eine 8 Fuß Rute haben. Die Rute sollte leichtes bis mittleres Spinfischen und jiggen mit Gufis bewältigen. 
Hierzu muss ich sagen:
„Faulenzen“ mit 12 cm und 30gr No Aktion Ködern funktioniert wunderbar. Die Köder fliegen gen Horizont. Den Anschlag auf 40m Entfernungen bekommt man sehr gut durch. Dies war nämlich mein Hauptproblem mit kürzeren Ruten, denn längere Ruten für das Boot wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Jiggen mit 30gr Köpfen funktioniert in Verbindung mit 12 cm Aktion Ködern wiederum nicht wirklich, der Wiederstand ist einfach zu groß und die Rute stößt an ihre Grenze. „Durch kurbeln“ wiederum klappt zwar, macht aber mit 30gr nicht wirklich Sinn. Gufis mit 12cm und Köpfen bis 18gr hingegen sind noch wunderbar zu führen. Die untere Grenze beginnt bei 8cm Gufis mit 5gr Köpfen. Innerhalb dieser Grenzen merkt man jeden „Flossenschlag“ des Köders und jede noch so kleine Steinchen am Gewässerboden. Die Rute wurde ebenfalls mit Franzenjigs und den üblichen Rigs (Carolina und Texas) gefischt. Ferner wurde sie für Swimbaits, wie die Keitech Fat Swing Impakt von 2,8“-4,8“, eingesetzt. Dies geschah teilweise unbeschwert, teils wurden die Wide Gape Haken mit 14gr Belly Weights beschwert. Softjerks und diverse Wobbler wie Arnouds, Squirrell, Topwaterbaits und große Crankbaits wurden ebenfalls eingesetzt. Spinnerbaits mit doppelblatt ( Weiden und Ahornform ) in 5er Größe mit 1 Oz Gewicht von Strike King waren ebenfalls mit von der Partie.
Vorab, bei dieser Rute handelt es sich nicht um eine Barschpeitsche, sondern um eine vernünftige Spinrute, die in der Lage ist den Meterhecht und oder den 80iger Rapfen problemlos zu drillen und zu landen. Die Rute hat eine sehr schnelle Aktion, eine sehr feinfühlige Spitze (Spitzenaktion) mit richtig guter Reserve im Handteil um Druck auf den Fisch ausüben zu können. Es ist keine Spezialrute für einzelne Köder, das braucht sie in meinen Augen auch nicht sein, denn ich wollte ja eine Allrounderin haben, die ich im Boot immer mitführen kann. Ich werde sie dementsprechend auch einsetzen. Richtig klasse finde ich sie für Top- Waterbaits jeglicher Art. (Twitchbaits, Popper, Softjerks ) Sie hat auch ihre Stärken beim Führen von Spinnerbaits. Dabei ist sie sehr feinfühlig und man merkt die rotierenden Blätter mehr als deutlich. Dieses Rütchen macht richtig viel Spaß beim Fischen solcher „Trickköder“. Die feinfühlige Spitze lässt jede Bewegung des Köders im Handteil nachvollziehen, man spürt förmlich was der Köder macht, wie er sich bewegt, ob er Pflanzenstengel berührt usw. Da es sich um eine handmade Rute handelt, habe ich Aufbau und Gewicht nicht erwähnt, denn dies kann man mit dem jeweiligen Rutenbauer absprechen und ist wie immer Geschmacksache. Wer eine Allrounderin im mittleren Segment sucht, ist mit diesem Blank sehr gut beraten und kann, außer beim Aufbau, eigentlich nichts falsch machen.
Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit der CMW Spin System 3 bzw. 2? Wo liegt der genaue Unterschied zwischen beiden Blanks? Habe bereits eine Blechpeitsche und möchte eine ähnliche Rute, die aber eine deutlich härtere Spitze haben und insgesamt einfacher steifer sein sollte.
Gruß


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Rainer

Toller Bericht #6 ... danke!


----------



## Seeforellenjäger (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sorry, hab den Anfang vom Thred nicht gelesen....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@rainer1962
Feiner Bericht #6 zu den 2 Ruten, besonders die Aussagen zu dem Ködereinsatz vermögen zu gefallen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Seeforellenjäger schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit der CMW Spin System 3 bzw. 2? Wo liegt der genaue Unterschied zwischen beiden Blanks? Habe bereits eine Blechpeitsche und möchte eine ähnliche Rute, die aber eine deutlich härtere Spitze haben und insgesamt einfacher steifer sein sollte.
> Gruß


Die Blankmaterialien von SS2 und der Riege SS3 unterscheiden sich deutlich.
Gerade eine SS2 als Ergänzung mit harter Spitze und insgesamt leichtere Rute, dürfte gut passen, bei ähnlichem Köderbereich.
Die Synthese, die CMW in seiner Beschreibung zur SS2 darlegt, ist schon stimmig, was den Unterschied zur Blechpeitsche/Notung betrifft.


----------



## OnTheMove (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Elite XL 6,6ft -3/16oz hab ich mir auch als Baitcaster aufgebaut. Allerdings hab ich die Spitze um 8cm gekürzt. 

Ist einfach nur eine klasse Rute für Spinner und Twichbaits bis zur 67er größe.

Ich liebe diese Rute in der Verbindung mit meiner Tuned Alpas F. Köder ab 4 gramm kann man ohne Probleme super werfen, 3g gehen aber auch, macht aber weniger spaß da die Rute sich zu wenig auflädt. 

Grüße Markus


----------



## Bobster (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@rainer1962

Sehr informativer Bericht mit dem man etwas anfangen kann.
Schade..kein Foto von der UL Rute, welche mich interessiert.

Danke


----------



## rainer1962 (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Bobster,
bin da nicht wirklich der Held im Fotos schießen und Details wird man da auch kaum erkennen können. Ist halt auch immer vom Rutenbauer abhängig und hat weniger mit dem Blank ansich zu tun. Ist ein feines Stöckchen. 
On the Move bestätigt dies ja auch und wie man siht muss auch er nicht die kleinsten Köder mit einem Gramm werfen. Habe den Blank übrigens auch einteilig in der Hand gehabt, ist ein klein wenig straffer als der 2 teilige und wäre für die Baitcasterversion etwas besser geeignet, da man ihn denn nicht einkürzen braucht.


----------



## Bobster (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja, 'ne, kein Problem .....
das Problem habe ich jetzt, in dem Du mir damit einen
kleinen Floh ins Ohr gesetzt hast, der ständig wiederholt:
"Du bist äußerst zufrieden mit Deiner UL-Combo,
jedoch fischt Du damit schon seit Jahren und könntest Dir eigentlich zum nächsten Frühjahr etwas ähh |kopfkrat
moderneres holen" 

...aber bis dahin ......

|wavey:


----------



## OnTheMove (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also als UL Würde ich meine CTS Elite XL nicht bezeichnen. Eher als leichte L.

Boardi Mühlkoppe hat sich den gleichen Blank als 7ft. wariante aufgebaut, aber als Stationär, und nicht wie ich gekürzt. Seiner meinung nach sind die Optimalen Köder der Rute 2er Mepps. Und der meinung schliese ich mich voll und ganz an. Grade bei der Baitcasterei bin ich besonders abhängig von der Aufladung. und die ist meiner Meinung nach erst ab 3g-4g ordentlich gegeben. 

Klar kann man mit ner Stationär Combo auch weniger gewicht Werfen wie 0er Mepps. Aber das geht auch mit ner 100g Jerke, Macht halt nur weniger spaß.

Aber ab 4g ist sie einfach genial, und da will ich auch keinen Ersatz!:l

@Bobster, ich hoffe ich konnte deinen Tackelaffen nun etwas beruhigen


----------



## Shez (16. November 2010)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche derweil ein wenig nach Mefo Blanks. Habt ihr da villeicht einen Tipp? 

Habe nur einen von cts gesehen doch 3,2m ist mir zu lang.

Gruß Shez

p.s Tipps auch gern per pn.


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Eine Frage an die Freaks,:m

ich suche eine erstklassige Lachsspinnrute,bzw. Blank in
3,20-3,30m.Bin nach vielem suchen bei der RST m5? hängen
geblieben.Gibt es etwas vergleichbares von anderen Firmen,
die nicht ganz so aufs Konto drücken?

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## welsfaenger (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

von Pacbay gibt es einen Lachs-Spinnruten Blank. habe eine fertig aufgebaute Rute mit so einem Blank hier. Ist zwar schon ein bißchen älter, macht aber trotzdem reichlich Spaß mit der Rute zu angeln.
Die Rute hat eher eine Parabolische Aktion, unglaublich wieviel power in der Rute steckt. Die Rute liegt auch längenmäßig in deinem gewünschten Bereich.
Hab die Rute von einem Bekannten "abgekauft" (schon fast eher geschenkt  ). In Verbindung mit noch diversen anderen "netten" Sachen. An der Rute war bzw. ist, passend zum Thema, eine ABU Suverän S3000M dran. Zudem gabs obendrauf noch ein eine handgebaute mit einem Blechpeitschenblank. Ich glaube er wollte einfach nur das die Sachen in "gute Hände" kommen.
Ich benutze die Rute aber bisher hauptsächlich als Hecht oder Zanderrute beim Ansitzangen (Asche auf mein Haupt). Konnte damit dieses Jahr ein paar ganz gute Hechte sowie einen 86er Aal und einen guten Zander fangen. Ich warte aber noch auf den Fisch der die Rute mal "wirklich" belastet.
Ich weiß das mein Kumpel mit der Rute schon diverse Lachse über 20pfd. damit gefangen hat.
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Freaks,:m
> 
> ich suche eine erstklassige Lachsspinnrute,bzw. Blank in
> 3,20-3,30m.Bin nach vielem suchen bei der RST m5? hängen
> ...


 

Hallo Jürgen,

wende dich im Rutenbauforum (rutenbauforum.de) mal direkt an den User Mefoschreck. Der fährt soweit ich weiß regelmäßig nach Dänemark zum Lachs- und Mefofischen, der kann dir mit Sicherheit einen sehr guten Blank empfehlen, der deutlich unter der 150 Eurogrenze liegt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gucke mal Jürgen:
http://www.ctsfishing.com/salmonsteelhead.php

Das sind die hier als CTS EST Blanks verkauften Lachs/Steelheadblanks von CTS.

Bis 11ft. (3,30m) alles dabei. Sollte dir jeder Händler bestellen können.|wavey:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> ich suche eine erstklassige Lachsspinnrute,bzw. Blank in
> 3,20-3,30m.Bin nach vielem suchen bei der RST m5? hängen
> geblieben.Gibt es etwas vergleichbares von anderen Firmen,
> die nicht ganz so aufs Konto drücken?


Kann Dir da nur empfehlen mal eine Rute mit einem Harrison VHF 5-30g / 15-45g 10'6" 3,20m in die Hand zu nehmen. Für mich die Referenz der langen Stangen. Wenn man sich schon sowas antun will (muss) ... :q
Die einen verlieben sich unsterblich :k, die anderen bekommen den Schock des Anglerlebens! :m

Kann aber dem ein oder anderen schon zu straff sein (mir persönlich sind bisher alle begrabbelten/gefischten RST-Blanks zu lasch), im Vergleich zu anderen Ruten ist das VHF - WG ein "Vollpower echtes", wo sie noch locker mit spielt. 
Gute Fische ab der Hausnummer ~ 1m 20Pfd machen da erst richtig was dran her, für normale Binnenforellen u. Meerforellengrößen ist die schon ein bischen strack, eher ein superguter Küstendorschkiller. :m 
Wenn man (noch oder wieder) mit Monofil fischt, gibt es eh nichts schöneres, ausgleichenderes als die längste VHF, die Schnurdehnung und superschnelle straffe Rute passen gut und sicher zusammen. #6

Alternativen: von Batson XST 1263, hat aber weniger Power. Die XST 1264 ist fast vergleichbar zur VHF, hat aber eine noch besenstiligere Charakteristik. (Batson ->CMW)
Von Harrison gibt es noch eine geschmeidige V2T 10'6" 5-30g, alles auch innerhalb von 150 EUR Limit. VT/V2T verwenden ist ungefähr wie hydraulische Federung von Citroën beim drillen - wenn jemand das kennt. Finde ich aner gerade keinen Anbieter mehr für !?
Tackle24 hat auch noch einen neuen TAC Spin-AX110-050 - 11‘ / 335cm / WG<50g / 2-teilig für günstig Geld im Angebot, den kenne ich aber nicht selber und kann zu Charakteristik der Blanks nichts sagen.


----------



## OnTheMove (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich würde da auch zur 10,6ft. VHF 5-30g tendieren. Hab sie letztens von oben besagten MeFo-Schreck in der Hand gehabt. Auf jeden fall ein sehr guter Blank!

Grüße Markus


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Erst mal danke für die Anregungen.Sollte mit etwas Kopf-
zerbrechen bereiten,die genannte Auswahl.
Kann bisher nur so viel sagen,die genannte VHF 5-30 ist
mir zu schwach.Gefischt werden überwiegend Spinner mit 
20-30 Gramm in kräftiger Strömung.Da hätte ich gerne mehr Reserven.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## fluefiske (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Jürgen,
kommt natürlich auch darauf an,was Du für Granaten erwarten kannst.
Die Länge würde ich nochmal überdenken,denn Blinker von 30g an einer 3.30m Rute über Stunden aktiv gefischt geht ganz schön auf die Figur.
Ein günstigerer Hebel,das heisst eine Rute von 3m wäre da wesentlich angenehmer.
Eine neue Blankserie für Deinen Zweck wäre die TAC von Tackle24.
Schau Dir mal diese hier an :
TAC Spin-AX100-070 - 10‘ / 305cm / WG<70g / 2-teilig
Eine sehr schöne harmonische Aktion,mit der Du die Fluchten eines Lachses abfedern kannst.Die gibt es auch in 90g WG.

Oder :

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...e/Spinnruten-Blank-RX7-Spin-Rainshadow-B-SU1/

Und :

http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Spinnruten-CTS-EST-Blanks-EST/

Gruß Erich


----------



## Nordlichtangler (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@j.Breithardt
Du wärst wohl der erste, dem dieser Blank zu schwach auf der Brust wäre. :q
Andere Hersteller schreiben auch mal -80g oder mehr an einen noch lascheren Blank. 
Egal, das ist eben individuell. Du willst deftige Köderreserven.

Die 11ft Stangen von Tackle24 gibt es in 2 weiteren noch stärkeren Ausführungen, da müßtest Du auch bei einer -70g oder -90g und einem bisher berichteten gutmütigen VT-artigen Verhalten die richtige Stange finden können. Zudem sind die nicht so hochgepusht im Preis.

Nachtrag: Erich sieht die gleich Richtung ...


----------



## j.Breithardt (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



fluefiske schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> kommt natürlich auch darauf an,was Du für Granaten erwarten kannst.
> Die Länge würde ich nochmal überdenken,denn Blinker von 30g an einer 3.30m Rute über Stunden aktiv gefischt geht ganz schön auf die Figur.
> Ein günstigerer Hebel,das heisst eine Rute von 3m wäre da wesentlich angenehmer.
> ...


 

Hallo Erich,#h

zu erwarten sind Fische der Klasse bis 20 KG.Und an einer 
11 Fuß geht kein Weg dran vorbei.Von den 10ern habe ich
genug im Keller,will ich nicht.#d
Was die Figur anbelangt,so habe ich mit 3,30er Stöcken keine
Probleme,die bin ich vom Küstenspinnen gewohnt.
War eben mal bei German Tackle,die wollen sich mal schlau
machen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Mr. Sprock (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Gefischt werden überwiegend Spinner mit
> 20-30 Gramm in kräftiger Strömung. |wavey:




Nur mal so ein Tipp am Rande.
Die von dir bereitgestellten Informationen sind absolut unzureichend.
So wird das nichts.
Wirst dich am Ende nur ärgern, wenn du mit diesem Anforderungsprofil auf einen Rutenbauer zu gehst.


----------



## Hias88 (11. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Servus Leute,  ich habe vor heuer eine Spinnrute zu bauen und deshalb hab in letzter Zeit mal geschaut was es so an Blanks gibt, dabei bin ich auf den Skyblade Adrenalin und den Skyblade Professionell Blank gestoßen. Weiß jemand von euch was der unterschied zwischen diesen Blanks ist, oder gibts da keine unterschiede?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (11. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist der gleiche Blank.


----------



## Hias88 (11. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Alles klar, danke dir christian36


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Deine erste Rute?


----------



## discobarsch (11. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hallo ihr profies,

wolte auch mal wieder eine bauen. suche aber noch den passenden blank.
soll ne vertikalrute werden, gerne auch einteilig (aber nicht zwingend)
übliche länge (max. 2m)
wg bis 30g

finde nirgendwo einen edlen blank der dem entspricht, wer ne idee hat immer posten!

danke,
gruss


----------



## sven_sid (11. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

habe mir jetzt  eine hand made rute von http://www.germantackle.de/ 

bauen lassen bin echt gespannt wie der stock so wird wird ne zander peitsche mit 75 g wg und 240 länge 

gruß sven


----------



## Leski (11. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



discobarsch schrieb:


> hallo ihr profies,
> 
> wolte auch mal wieder eine bauen. suche aber noch den passenden blank.
> soll ne vertikalrute werden, gerne auch einteilig (aber nicht zwingend)
> ...



Wenn du nen edlen Blank suchst kann ich dir nen Tip geben,was einteilig betrifft hab mir neben ein paar anderen die hier geholthttp://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae.../angelgerate/Spinnruten-RX8-WalleyZander-B-X/
und diese hier 
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...rate/Spinnruten-Elite-Mag-Spin-Spin-Blank-ES/

also ich muss sagen hammergeil.
Aufgebaut hab ich sie noch nicht aber der Blank is Spitze,der erste is in Chrom der 2te in dezentem Olivegrün,sind alle beide super schnell.
Ich werd diese als BC´s aufbauen. Must dir mal angucken#6


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (12. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



discobarsch schrieb:


> hallo ihr profies,
> 
> wolte auch mal wieder eine bauen. suche aber noch den passenden blank.
> soll ne vertikalrute werden, gerne auch einteilig (aber nicht zwingend)
> ...


 

Nimm aus der Sonderangebotsliste von tackle24 einen PacBay 784-2 (WG 5-40 Gramm, Länge ca. 1,96). Der ist günstig, hat ein sensibles Spitzenteils bei einem bärigen Rückgrad und ist hervorragend als Vertikalrute zu gebrauchen. Aus dem Blank kannst du dir hervorragend eine Rute bauen, die ich als schwere Barsch- und leichte Zanderrute beschreiben würde. Für die ganz leichte Finesse Angelei sicherlich etwas zu kräftig, für Fireballs größer 25 Gramm zu leicht, für alles zwischendrin perfekt!

Hier der Link:

http://server2.gs-shop.de/200/cgi-bin/shop.dll?SESSIONID=00677775689400733&AnbieterID=10136


----------



## Hias88 (12. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Kohlmeise:
Ja das wäre meine erst Rute die ich baue, wieso fragst du?


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Hias88 schrieb:


> @Kohlmeise:
> Ja das wäre meine erst Rute die ich baue, wieso fragst du?




Sicher weil er dir sagen wollte dass der erste Versuch selten so gut wird, dass man nicht noch etwas verbessern könnte.
Und dafür so einen teuren Blank?

Lieber erst ein, zwei günstige aufbauen oder Stangenruten neu aufbauen und dann ran an die teuren Blanks.:m

Obwohl, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, sieht die Sache anders aus . . .


----------



## taxel (12. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Hias88 schrieb:


> @Kohlmeise:
> Ja das wäre meine erst Rute die ich baue, wieso fragst du?



Weil so ein hochwertiger Blank für die erste Rute vielleicht etwas riskant ist? Von z. B. CMW gibt es Bausätze für 40 Euro, bei denen auch eine brauchbare Rute rauskommt. Vielleicht solltest du es erst mal damit versuchen? Dann machst du die Anfängerfehler an einem billigen Bausatz und versaust nicht gleich einen teuren Blank :m

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Hias88 (13. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ihr habt schon recht, aber ich hab ja hilfe von meinem Onkel der das schon seit einigen Jahren macht. Ich denk mit seiner Hilfe bekomm ich des schon ganz gut hin.


----------



## Tisie (14. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Tobi,



Leski schrieb:


> Wenn du nen edlen Blank suchst kann ich dir nen Tip geben,was einteilig betrifft hab mir neben ein paar anderen die hier geholthttp://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae.../angelgerate/Spinnruten-RX8-WalleyZander-B-X/
> und diese hier
> http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgerae...rate/Spinnruten-Elite-Mag-Spin-Spin-Blank-ES/
> 
> ...



welches Modell hast Du denn aus der jeweiligen Serie genommen und für welche Einsatzbereiche sollen die zum Einsatz kommen?

Sind die WG-Angaben einigermaßen realistisch?

Danke & Gruß, Matthias

P.S.: Der PacBay 784-2 ist als Einstiegsblank für die erste Eigenbaurute super geeignet, man darf aber nicht viel mehr erwarten als der Preis schon vermuten läßt.


----------



## discobarsch (14. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

P.S.: Der PacBay 784-2 ist als Einstiegsblank für die erste Eigenbaurute super geeignet, man darf aber nicht viel mehr erwarten als der Preis schon vermuten läßt.[/QUOTE]


hab schon ein paar eigenbauten auf dem buckel.
hab auch schon nen PaBay Tradition II aufgebaut. find den blank eigentlich echt gut.
da ich jetzt jedoch in die "high-end" liga einsteigen will verbaue ich auch nur noch sehr hochwertige komponenten, vom blank bis zum bindegarn und da hab ich eben auch die bedenken ob ein blank für ca. 30€ das beste vom besten ist!

@kohlmeise: nichts desto trotz danke für den hinweis!

ist anscheinend gar nicht so einfach blanks zu finden die auch als vertikal-blanks ausgewiesen werden!

gruss


----------



## Walstipper (14. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



discobarsch schrieb:


> ist anscheinend gar nicht so einfach blanks zu finden die auch als vertikal-blanks ausgewiesen werden!



Wofür genau?

- Köpfe?
- Gummigröße, auch Actionshads?
- Tiefe bis?
- Strömung/starke Drift, oder nur Stillwasser?
- Budget?

Oder anders gefragt: Leicht, mittel oder grob?


----------



## discobarsch (14. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Wofür genau?
> 
> - Köpfe? bis 30g (eher max. 25g)
> - Gummigröße, auch Actionshads? bis 15cm, wenn action dann kleiner
> ...


 
danke im voraus!


----------



## Leski (14. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Tobi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi von den mag elite habe den leichtesten genommen wird ne ul baitcast

von den anderen habe die 2t schwerste genommen wird auch als bc aufgebaut hauptsächlich für top water der blank hat aber bestimmt auch super zum vertikalfischen hin.
Mal sehn wie i h ihn kürze


----------



## Walstipper (14. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



discobarsch schrieb:


> danke im voraus!



Ok, dann bist du wohl ein bisschen darüber, sonst wäre das eine Waffe gewesen:

http://www.shop.finest-tackles.de/index.php/Sword-Custom-Rods/SWORD-Custom-Rods-/-Shobu-Blank.html

http://www.vertikalangeln.com/?p=484


----------



## Alvertje (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Suche nach einer Schwester....

Ich war schon seit längerer Zeit auf der Suche nach einer kleinen Schwester meiner Blechpeitsche.
Nach einigen Flaschen Wein und vielen Stunden des Lesens hier im Board, ist die Entscheidung auf eine CMW Spin System 3 gefallen.
Also, auf nach Veitshöchheim und bestellt - dachte ich!
Auf der Seite angekommen und den Preis gesehen verschlug es mir die Sprache. #q Wie soll ich das, nach der Blechpeitsche, wieder meiner Frau beibringen? Diplomatie war gefragt. 
Mit dem Preis für die Rute konfrontiert war die erwartete Antwort:" Du spinnst wohl".:r Dann nach einem guten Abendessen und einigen Diskussionen bekam ich die Freigabe für 200€.:vik: Nun sind 200 Euronen für eine Rute dieser Güte nicht gerade viel. Aber, und das möchte ich hier eigentlich demonstrieren-

Es geht!!

Man kann für 200 € eine Rute bekommen, die in der obersten Liga der Spinnruten mithalten kann.


----------



## Alvertje (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Als erstes natürlich der Blank. (leider ist auf den Fotos nichts zu erkennen, deshalb erspare ich uns das) bei einem Budget von 200 € bleibt nur die Wahl eines sogenannten 1B Blanks. Warum dieser Blank allerdings zweite Wahl sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Krumm ist dieser Blank in keinster Weise. Hält man den Springer nach unten, so zeigt das Spitzenteil eine ganz leichte Biegung nach oben, also ideal#6. Im Handteil ist gar keine Biegung zu erkennen. Lediglich die Lackierung. Während das Spitzenteil eher ein dezentes unground finish aufweist, scheint der Lack am Handteil etwas dicker aufgetragen zu sein. Aber - hey, das sind wirklich nur Nuancen. Entweder hatte ich Glück (vielleicht kann jemand seine Erfahrung mit diesem 1B Blanks mal posten), oder aber diese Blanks sind auf jeden Fall eine Empfehlung.
Preis: 109,- €.#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Haste sie schon fertig gebaut?


----------



## Alvertje (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danach der Griff. Das ich bei bei diesem Budget keine Super-Duper-High-Floorgrade-Qualität erwarten konnte war klar. Was also tun? Nach langer Suche im netz bin ich dann auf das gestossen. Sind wohl aus einer Lieferung in Floorqualität aussortierte Scheiben. Wir ihr seht ist die Qualität nicht soooo schlecht.
Preis:
Kork - 23,45
Rollenhalter - 7,95
Abschlusskappe, Wc - 10,00


----------



## Alvertje (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Tinca

Ja sie ist fertig! Werde hier weiter ausführlich mit Bildern den Werdegang beschreiben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hab schon gesehen.

Sieht gut aus bis jetzt.#6

Mach auch hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494  noch ein Bild rein wenn Du fertig bist.#h


----------



## Alvertje (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Frage der Ringe war relativ einfach zu beantworten.
Da vom Budget nur noch 50 € übrig waren, vielen alle Fuji SIC Ringe schon einmal durchs Raster. Also nach Alternativen gesucht. (ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt keinen Blödsinn erzähle! Ich bin kein Chemiker) 
Aluminiumoxidringe (Hardloy) würden der Belastung durch die Geflechtschnüre auf Dauer wahrscheinlich nicht standhalten können - Siliciumcarbonatringe (SIC) sind zu teuer - also bleibt nur noch Zirkoniumdioxid (Zirkonium). Dieses Material liegt in der Härte zwischen Hardloy un Sic. Da ich diese Ringe bereits bei einigen Angelkollegen verbaut habe, und es noch keine Beschwerden gab, waren sie die erste Wahl.
Preis (bei CMW 5+1): 23,20
So sehen sie aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Meinste *Fuji *SICs? ^ 

Die blauen Einlagen sehen auch noch gut aus. Wicklungen und Lack auch.#6


----------



## Alvertje (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Tinca
..sorry! Danke für den Hinweis. Ich meine natürlich Fuji!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Fuji Sic Ringsätze hat CMW doch auf für unter 50€ im Shop oder steh ich grad total daneben?


----------



## Alvertje (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nun zu dem Rest.

Bindegarn: Gudebrod HT Metallic Royal Blue  3,90 €
               Prowrap Twilight Black               2,90 €
Lack:                                                    9,50 €
Versandkosten:                                       7,00 €

Wer jetzt mitgerechnet hat, der wird feststellen, dass ich mit 196,90 € mein Budget erschöpft habe. 
OK: Kleber wie Holzleim, PU-Leim, Epoxy waren nicht eingerechnet, da vorhanden. Aber immerhin sind noch 3,10 € übrig!|stolz:
Vor dem Lackieren:


----------



## Alvertje (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ christian

Du hast natürlich Recht! Für 50 € hätte ich Fuji SIC Ringe (5+1) bekommen können.
Wir rechnen mal zusammen:
Fuji SIC SVSG    18,5/     8,70 €
                       13,8/      7,30 €
                       10,6/      5,90 €
                       8,3/           5,10 €
                       7,0/          4,60 €
Fuji SIC CFST
2,2/           5,40 €
macht 37,01 €
Das sind ca. 15 Eus mehr als für die Zirkoniumringe, und das Ende der Fahnenstange wäre schon sehr nahe gewesen.
Du kannst mir glauben, ich habe sehr gut nachgerechnet.


----------



## angler1996 (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

sieht doch gut aus#6
Nur mal ne Frage, warum machst Du die Bindungen solang?
Also Ringfussende - Ende Bindung?
Gruß A.


----------



## Alvertje (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Nun zu dem Ergebnis.
So sieht sie aus:


----------



## Alvertje (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ angler

Das habe mir schon einige meiner Kollegen vorgeworfen.
Ich habe mal in meiner Jugend die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Ringe nach oben und unten unter Last "schieben". Das lag wohl damals an einem minderwertigem Lack. Diese Marotte habe ich bis heute beibehalten, obwohl die Lacke heutzutage in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen.#h
Was solls, ist halt "handmade" und jeder darf wissen, wer die Rute gebaut hat.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ist das denn das nun die 60er oder die 45er SS3?|kopfkrat

Oder habe ich es überlesen?#t

Ein paar Angaben zu den werfbaren(wenn getestet auch führbaren) Ködern wäre toll.


----------



## Alvertje (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

..und noch ein Paar Bilder..


----------



## Alvertje (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hier die Angaben zur Rute:

CMW Spin system3 2,70m 5-60gr 1B.

Beringung (5+1) Zirkonium Blue 25mm-10mm AD 

Griff 310mm inklusive Endkappe unter dem Rollenhalter, 150mm inklusive WC über dem Rollenhalter.

Rollenhalter: Fuji Deluxe 18mm Gunsmoke

Garn: Schwarz, Royal Metallic Blue

Kleber/Lack: Ponal Express wasserfest/ Ponal-Pu/ UHU Endfest Epoxy/ CMW Rutenbaulack


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sieht gut aus! Der Aufbau gefällt mir!

Wie macht sich denn das "1B" bemerkbar? Is der Blank dann krumm, verkratzt, unsauber lackiert?


----------



## Alvertje (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So das war's..

die Schwester der Blechpeitsche ist gefunden und gebaut. 
Ich konnte die Rute bisher weder testen, noch habe ich mit ihr irgendwelche "Wurfübungen" getätigt. Der Lack ist noch nicht einmal durchgetrocknet, aber in der Hand gibt sie schon einmal den Eindruck einer leichten, steifen Rute.#6 Praxistests werden (so erwünscht) folgen.

Ich wollte hier auch nichts über die Qualität der Rute sagen, sondern lediglich zeigen,  dass es möglich ist eine Spinnrute nach Euren Berdürfnissen und vor allen Dingen nach Eurem Geldbeutel zu bauen. 
Das bischen handwerkliches Geschick ist eigentlich fast jedem zuzutrauen. Und wenn nicht, so gibt es bestimmt irgendeinen Idioten im Angelverein, der so etwas kann, und dann auch für seine kollegen macht (so wie ich). Mit ein wenig Phantasie und der nötigen Zeit könnt Ihr euch alle eine Rute basteln, die Ihr dann euer Eigen nennt und die es nur einmal gibt! Am Wasser werden die Kollegen dann sagen: "Wat is dat denn, hab ich ja noch nie gesehen". Dann sagt Ihr: "Kann auch nich, gibbet nur einmal".

Das ist der eigentliche Sinn jedes custom made. Ob Auto, Motorrad, oder Angelrute einzigartig muß es sein.
Darum bin ich auch ein Feind dieser aufgeklebten Beschriftungen. Drucke ich mir diese Beschriftungen aus, oder lasse sie mir ausdrucken, so kann das jeder. Aber wenn ich mit meiner Sauklaue "Spin System III" auf den Blank male, so ist das einmalig, und ich werde mich noch in 20 Jahren daran erinnern, wo das stattgefunden hat.

Das war der eigentliche Sinn dieses Beitrages, zu sagen : "Stellt selber die Ruten zusammen und baut sie auf. Es macht zunehmend Spass und man kann (wie gesehen) Geld sparen. Lasst Euch nicht durch Misserfolge, oder dumme Sprüche (wie: taugt noch nich mal als Fliegenklatsche) entmutigen. Auch ich habe sowas zu hören bekommen. Lasst Euch auch nicht von den schon fast "professionellen" Rutenbauern beeindrucken. Ihr wollt schließlich mit der Rute angeln und nicht Geld damit verdienen. Ein kleiner Bausatz ist für den Anfang genau das Richtige - natürlich keine Blechpeitsche!

Sorry, vielleicht bin ich auch im falschen thread


----------



## Mr. Sprock (19. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mal eine Frage zum Griff:
Hast du die Rute zum Centrepin-Fischen gebaut?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ungewöhnlich, so einen langen Vorgriff zu montieren. Gabs Gründe für diese Länge?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Liegt beim Drill angenehmer in der Hand. Ich hab auch gerne längere Vorgriffe zumal ich die Rute immer dort halte.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das ist ja das Gute am Sebstbau. Man kann es so machen wie es am besten gefällt.#6

Ich als Rollenfussgreifer, brauche nur kurze Vorgriffe. An Wallerruten o.ä. würde ich aber wohl auch längere verbauen.


----------



## Breamhunter (20. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Erstmal Respekt zu dem sauberen Aufbau.#6 
Der Stecken ist fertig aufgebaut bestimmt das doppelte wert.
B-Blanks haben ja schon mehrere verbaut, und noch nie sind gravierende Mängel aufgetaucht. 
Mir persönlich wäre der Obergriff auch zu lang und der Untergriff zu kurz. 
Aber das schöne am Rutenbau,ist ja daß man die Rute so bauen kann wie sie einem persönlich am besten paßt 
Ist 5+1 Beringung nicht auch ein bißchen zu schmal ?
Kannst ja mal Schnur durch die Ringe ziehen und ein Foto unter Belastung machen. #h


----------



## marlin2304 (20. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sehr schöner Aufbau und sauber verarbeitet. Würde mir auch gefallen.
Ich konnte dieses Jahr mal wieder eine SS2 probe fischen, die Rute finde ich einfach geil und ich glaube das wird meine Nächste sein.


----------



## Alvertje (20. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Sie ist ungewöhnlich..
Ja! Aber genau aus diesem Grunde baue ich mir zumindest Spinnruten nur noch selbst. Ich jigge immer über den "Vorgriff". Das ist nach meiner Meinung die einzige Möglichkeit die Schnur straff auf die Rolle zu bekommen, und man spürt mit der Schnur in den Fingern wirklich jeden Biss. Wenn jetzt jemand sagt ich sei "Profi Blinker" geschädigt, dann muß ich dazu sagen, dass ich diese Praxis bereits angewendet habe, bevor ich jemals etwas von R. Lorkowski gehört habe. Auch das Drillen über "zurückkurbeln" wollte mir mein Vater (der mir seinerzeit das Angeln beibrachte) immer abgewöhnen. Aber ich bin bis heute dabei geblieben. Zwar kann man bei relativ offener Bremse mit dem rechten Zeigefinger auf der Spule das gleiche Gefühl für den Fisch entwickeln, aber das "zurückdrehen" macht doch noch ein wenig mehr Spass.
Und darum geht es uns doch letzendlich alle..oder?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jeder so wie er es am besten kann.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hast du beim Jiggen dann immer beide Hände am Vorgriff?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hast du beim Jiggen dann immer beide Hände am Vorgriff?




:q:q:q

Jetzt iss der Senf am Schirm .. . .|uhoh::q|krach:#t|rolleyes


----------



## angler1996 (20. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Alvertje schrieb:


> @ angler
> 
> Das habe mir schon einige meiner Kollegen vorgeworfen.
> Ich habe mal in meiner Jugend die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Ringe nach oben und unten unter Last "schieben". Das lag wohl damals an einem minderwertigem Lack. Diese Marotte habe ich bis heute beibehalten, obwohl die Lacke heutzutage in einer ganz anderen Liga spielen.#h
> Was solls, ist halt "handmade" und jeder darf wissen, wer die Rute gebaut hat.


 

Du, als Vorwurf war das nicht gemeint#h nur ne Frage, man kann ja dazulernen.
Gruß A.


----------



## Alvertje (21. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@angler

hab ich auch nicht als Vorwurf verstanden. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Alvertje (21. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Hast du beim Jiggen dann immer beide Hände am Vorgriff?



Ja natürlich und mit dem dicken Zeh wird in der Nase gebohrt!|kopfkrat


----------



## weserwaller (21. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Alvertje schrieb:


> die Schwester der Blechpeitsche ist gefunden und gebaut.




Wird vll. so angepreisen, sind aber Welten zwischen habe 2 SS2 eine in 262cm die andere in 270cm. 

Biegekurve viel eckiger, Handteil viel Kräftiger, Spitze viel härter....

Find da nicht viele Gemeinsamkeiten......


EDIT: habe wohl überlesen dass, es sich um eine SS3 handelt, da fällt der Unterschied zur Eierlegendenwollmichblechpeitschensauja noch größer auf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was meinste denn mit eckig?#t

Kannste dich noch ein wenig darüber auslassen?
So `ne SS2 interessiert mich irgendwie.|kopfkrat


----------



## weserwaller (21. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Was meinste denn mit eckig?#t
> 
> Kannste dich noch ein wenig darüber auslassen?
> So `ne SS2 interessiert mich irgendwie.|kopfkrat



Biegekurve ist einfach nicht so Homogen wie die der Unaussprechlichen.


----------



## Alvertje (21. März 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So..
habe heute das erste mal eine Rolle montiert und die SS3 unter Last gesetzt. Und es stimmt. Im Vergleich zur "Unaussprechlichen"|muahah: hat sie eine ganz andere Kurve!
Während die Blechp... mit ihrer harten Spitze eine gleichmäßig große Kraft aufbaut, ist die SS3 in der Spitze weicher und kommt erst im Handteil so richtig in die Gänge. Eine Wallerrute ist das sicherlich nicht. Aber das war ja auch gewollt.


----------



## Herr P (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hey Ihr Rutenbauer!

Es war Winter - sind die Künstler denn alle ausgewandert?

Weiss jemand  , ob man den Blank der Sportex Tiboron auch "solo" kriegt ? Wenn ja - wo - und Kosta Pesetas?

Gruss und Petri an alle 

Herr P


----------



## Herr P (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Oh man wo seid ihr denn alle?

Habt ihr aufgegeben - oder nur keinen Bock mehr aufs Board?

Schade.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich weiss nicht auf wen du wartest, aber zu der Frage bezgl. der TiBoron.
Den Blank habe ich noch nirgend gesehen.

Ein paar Rutenbauer sind hier im Board:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92494

Unterhalten wird sich hier aber wenig über Rutenbau. Vmtl. weil die auch alle im RBF angemeldet sind und dort ihr Unwesen treiben.:m


----------



## Herr P (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Meinen Online Kumpel habe ich schon Privat "angefixt". Aber trotzdem schade.

Ist immer schön wenn man mal inspiriert wird durch die Fantasie anderer Angler.

Bin ja selber kein Rutenbauer - finde die Arbeit der "Kameraden" aber immer wieder toll. Hat was individuelles.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Finde ich auch. Gucke mir immer gern fremde Arbeiten an.|bigeyes


----------



## Herr P (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für den Hinweis - schaue ich mir heute abend mal durch ....

Gruß und Petri 

Herr P


----------



## Tisie (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Oh man wo seid ihr denn alle?
> 
> Habt ihr aufgegeben - oder nur keinen Bock mehr aufs Board?
> 
> Schade.



Ja, wirklich schade, viele "KnowHow-Träger" und Vorreiter im hochwertigen Gerätebereich sind nicht mehr im AB oder schreiben - wenn überhaupt - nur noch sehr zurückhaltend, aber das hat nichts mit mangelnder Lust oder nachlassendem Interesse am Thema selbst zu tun.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Walstipper (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Ja, wirklich schade, viele "KnowHow-Träger" und Vorreiter im hochwertigen Gerätebereich sind nicht mehr im AB oder schreiben - wenn überhaupt - nur noch sehr zurückhaltend, aber das hat nichts mit mangelnder Lust oder nachlassendem Interesse am Thema selbst zu tun.
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



Jepp, die meisten sind im Rutenbauforum und die Apes wurden "zerschlagen".
Allerdings war/ist das hier auch kein "Highend-Rutenbauthread", sondern ein "Harrison/SIII/CTS-Rutenbau-Thread".

Aber ich kann ja mal anfangen.
Kann jemand was zum S822.5 oder S823 sagen?
http://www.batsonenterprises.com/rx8-plus-bass-blanks

Desweiteren: Was fallen euch für Highend-VTK-Blanks ein?


----------



## Leski (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht auf wen du wartest, aber zu der Frage bezgl. der TiBoron.
> Den Blank habe ich noch nirgend gesehen.
> 
> Ein paar Rutenbauer sind hier im Board:
> ...




|bla:


----------



## Leski (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Jepp, die meisten sind im Rutenbauforum und die Apes wurden "zerschlagen".
> Allerdings war/ist das hier auch kein "Highend-Rutenbauthread", sondern ein "Harrison/SIII/CTS-Rutenbau-Thread".
> 
> Aber ich kann ja mal anfangen.
> ...



Also zu denen kann ich dir nix sagen,hab aber vor kurzem den RX8 Walley fetiggemacht,und gefischt,auch Vertikal vom Boot,ich muss sagen vom allerfeinsten. Es kommt hald nur darauf an was du genau haben(Bzw. fischen) möchtest da es verschieden WG gibt,Optisch und von der Schnelligkeit her hab ich noch nichts ähnliches im VTK-Bereich in meine Griffel gehabt..|supergri

Naja man kann aber auch mal auf die SWORD zurückgreifen wenn einem der Preis nix ausmacht.Bei den Walleys liegst e so bei ca 100 Euro für den Blank..


----------



## Walstipper (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Leski schrieb:


> Also zu denen kann ich dir nix sagen,hab aber vor kurzem den RX8 Walley fetiggemacht,und gefischt,auch Vertikal vom Boot,ich muss sagen vom allerfeinsten. Es kommt hald nur darauf an was du genau haben(Bzw. fischen) möchtest da es verschieden WG gibt,Optisch und von der Schnelligkeit her hab ich noch nichts ähnliches im VTK-Bereich in meine Griffel gehabt..|supergri
> 
> Naja man kann aber auch mal auf die SWORD zurückgreifen wenn einem der Preis nix ausmacht.Bei den Walleys liegst e so bei ca 100 Euro für den Blank..



Wenn du "die" SWORD meinst, die fische ich bereits 
Allerdings vorwiegend als leichte Jigge vom Boot/Belly.
VTK gehen da da die üblichen 3-5' Lures mit Köpp bis 20g dran.

Mich würde einfach interessieren was sonst noch an Highend-Blanks fürs VTK herhält.
Der RX8+ wäre dann als Jigge für Anwendungen über der SWORD.

#h


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mahlzeit,

hat schon jemand die Xzoga Taka-Pi 7523 gebaut und kann mir sagen wie schwer der Blank bzw. die aufgebaute Rute ist? Ich hab schon einige Händler angeschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.


----------



## aalk47 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

wer oder was sind bzw waren denn diese apes, die ja zerschlagen wurden?!


----------



## angler1996 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> hat schon jemand die Xzoga Taka-Pi 7523 gebaut und kann mir sagen wie schwer der Blank bzw. die aufgebaute Rute ist? Ich hab schon einige Händler angeschrieben, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.


wenn ich das richtig deute , sollte dir hier:
http://www.tackle-import.com/epages.../Xzoga-Taka-Pi/SubProducts/Xzoga-Taka-Pi-0002
geholfen werden, Den Blank habe ich nocht nicht verbaut
Gruß A.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Verdummt. Da hab ich mich nicht durchgeklickt. Danke!


----------



## Tisie (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



aalk47 schrieb:


> wer oder was sind bzw waren denn diese apes, die ja zerschlagen wurden?!



Das war eine Interessengemeinschaft hier im AB, auf die sich einige "Fraktionen" zunehmend "eingeschossen" haben, bis hin zur fragwürdigen Auslegung von Boardregeln ... naja, solln 'se mal machen, auf mich wirkt das inzwischen wie 'ne ausgeprägte "Affenallergie".

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Honeyball (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Korrektur des vorangegangenen Postings:

Das war eine Gruppierung, die hier im AB lange aktiv war und dann irgendwann meinte, dass sie dies dazu berechtigte, die Forenregeln zu ihren Gunsten großzügig auslegen zu dürfen.

Für einzelne Boardies haben die dadurch, dass sie zum Teil gesperrt, zum Teil mit großem Brimborium und Heulsusenthreads selbst gegangen sind, anscheinend so eine Art Märtyrerstatus. 

Und jetzt ist's genug mit dem OffTopic-Gelaber. Wem's hier nicht gefällt, oder wer nicht bereit ist, die hier geltenden Regeln zu akzeptieren, findet sicherlich woanders die eine oder andere Spielwiese zum Austoben!


----------



## xxxtside (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

vielleicht sucht ja einer von euch eine harrison vhf 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=215369


----------



## Tisie (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Korrektur des vorangegangenen Postings: ...



So hat eben jeder seine eigene Sicht auf die Dinge und ich maße mir nun nicht an, Deine wiederum zu korrigieren - die objektive "emotionsbereinigte" Wahrheit liegt sicher irgendwo dazwischen und damit kann ich gut leben.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## DRU (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

gelöscht


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

gelöscht

BTW: hat jemand was neues von der VHF "nano" gehörrt?


----------



## Tisie (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Denni,

im Harrison-Blog stehen ein paar ganz interessante Sachen: *klick* ... ist aber schon etwas älter und bez. neuer Harrison-Blanks mit Nano-Technology ist mir nichts bekannt.

Gruß, Matze


----------



## Honeyball (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> So hat eben jeder seine eigene Sicht auf die Dinge und ich maße mir nun nicht an, Deine wiederum zu korrigieren - die objektive "emotionsbereinigte" Wahrheit liegt sicher irgendwo dazwischen und damit kann ich gut leben.
> 
> Gruß, Matthias



OK.
Das können wir jetzt meinethalben als endgültiges Schlusswort in der Sache stehen lassen.


Alles Weitere wird als OffTopic behandelt und ggf. sanktioniert. Und wer mir was dazu sagen möchte, kann das per PN tun.
Und ab jetzt bleibt bitte beim Thema!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mahlzeit,
mal wieder was On-Topic: Ich brauche einen Spinnrutenblank in 9" für Ködergewichte zwischen 20-40g (Gummifische). Gefischt wird vom Ufer aus auf Zander in einem Gewässer mit *sehr* geringer bis gar keiner Strömung. Die Gummifische werden am Jigkopf gejiggt und in seltenen Fällen mit DropShot geführt. Zielfisch ist der Zander, wobei man die dort wo ich fische, in Ruhe ausdrillen kann. Als Rolle kommt irgendwas mit ~300g dran; je nach Aufbau der Rute.
Momentan schwanke ich zwischen der SS3 10-60g, der CTS LRS 5-30g bzw. 5-60g und ggf. der CTS EST 30-60. Von den EST hab ich schon von einigen Brüchen gehört (auch Mäx von Predator-Fishing-Tours hat mir das bestätigt). Alternativ dazu.. hatte schonmal jemand die CTS CRC in der Hand und kann evtl. dazu was sagen?
Ich bin mir noch nicht so ganz schlüssig ob die Angaben von CMW zu den Blankdurchmessern so stimmen; weil wenn eine 5-60g LRS 15,4mm Durchmesser unten hat, dann ist das schon extremst heftig.

Hat jemand einen - oder mehrere - der oben genannten Blanks und kann etwas zum reellen WG sagen?


----------



## Heuwiese (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich fische die EST und die LRS Modelle. Die EST ist für das Spinnfischen allgemein geeignet. Also Wobbler und Gufi. Brüche hatte ich noch nicht. Auch unter höchster Belastung bei Hängern nicht. Die LRS ist das bessere Modell für Gufi auf Zander.
Die Gewichtsklasse, sollte sich nach deinen Ködergewichten richten und dem zu erwartenden Strömungsdruck. Ich tendiere immer zu der schwereren Ausführung.
Wobei die Angaben vom Blank bei CTS eigentlich immer passen.


----------



## Herr P (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Leute !

Kann mir jemand über die Armalite Zander Spin 9 " - 15-45gr berichten und oder mir eine anbieten? 

Gibt es den Blank noch?

Gruss

Herr P


----------



## Herr P (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo!

Niemand von euch nen Kommentar über?

geh jetzt stark auf die 40 zu und brauche dringend ein Geschenk....


Ne mal Spass beiseite ... gibt es den Blank noch erell zu kaufen oder war der so mies , dass er aus dem Programm genommen wurde?

Wer hat sie schon mal gefischt , gesehen , etc...

Also nochmal : Ich bin auf der Suche nach ner Armalite CPT Spin Zander 15-45gr


Gruss

Herr P


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Herr P schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand über die Armalite Zander Spin 9 " - 15-45gr berichten und oder mir eine anbieten?


Ich hatte mal einen Century Armalite CPT -90er. Dick, schwer, gepanzert, wunderbar was für's Boot und derben Gebrauch, aber keine komfortable Handspinnrute.

Top-Zanderspinnruten vom Ufer und gut werfen zum Gufieren, du willst ja eh das "beste" haben  und darf dann auch was kosten im Range 100-150 EUR:
* Harrison VHF 9' -30g
* CMW SS3 9' -60g 
* CTS LRS  9' -45g

mußt Du einfach ausprobieren, kann keiner wissen , was wem wie gut gefällt.


----------



## u-see fischer (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Century Armalite CPT -90er. Dick, schwer, gepanzert, wunderbar was für's Boot und derben Gebrauch, aber keine komfortable Handspinnrute.
> 
> Top-Zanderspinnruten vom Ufer und gut werfen zum Gufieren, du willst ja eh das "beste" haben  und darf dann auch was kosten im Range 100-150 EUR:
> * Harrison VHF 9' -30g
> ...



Ich fische auf Zander von Ufer mit einer Century Armatlit CPT in 270 cm Länge und 20 - 60 g Wurfgewicht. Rute wurde 1992 aufgebaut, ob es den Blank noch gibt, keine Ahnung.
Finde diese Rute garnicht als zu schwer. Habe den Stock gerade mal auf die (Küchen)Waage gelegt, hat sich bei 220 g eingependelt.


----------



## zanderandi (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen Century Armalite CPT -90er. Dick, schwer, gepanzert, wunderbar was für's Boot und derben Gebrauch, aber keine komfortable Handspinnrute.
> 
> Top-Zanderspinnruten vom Ufer und gut werfen zum Gufieren, du willst ja eh das "beste" haben  und darf dann auch was kosten im Range 100-150 EUR:
> * Harrison VHF 9' -30g
> ...




Warum nur die -30er VHF, ist die -45er schon zu "schwer"?

Hat denn schon jemand den neuen Cts CNC -Blank gefischt?


Mfg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



zanderandi schrieb:


> Warum nur die -30er VHF, ist die -45er schon zu "schwer"?


Das sind ziemlich die gleichen, das passende WG ist eh ein Problem dabei. Die VHF ist meist sogar stärker(+schwerer) in der Spitze-vorn als ein SS3 mit der Angabe -60g, das ist nicht einfach nach Papierdaten direkt vergleichbar. Bei beiden Typen gibt es aber (sehr) unterschiedliche Spitzendicken durch Herstellung oder gewollte Kürzung, SS3 ist auch nicht gleich SS3 trotz derselben Beschilderung.

Wie das bei der CTS-LRS aussieht, weiß ich (noch) nicht so viel, gibt aber auch schon mal wenigstens 2 merklich verschiedene Herstellungsmodellversionen. 

Also alles gar nicht so einfach, genau den "richtigen" und den einen wirklich genehmen Blank zu finden, Stoff für viele tausend Beiträge hier schon .... :m

Dass bei etlichen Stangenruten auch schöne und immer performantere Blanks verbaut werden, kann/könnte die ganze Sache nochmal extrem ausweiten. 
Meist läßt eben die Aufbauqualität zu Wünschen übrig, aber das Rutenangebot und damit auch kaufbare verbastelte-Blanks ist riesig. 



zanderandi schrieb:


> Hat denn schon jemand den neuen Cts CNC -Blank gefischt?


Gefischt nicht, aber schon mal in der Hand gehabt.
Hat sich aber wohl eh erledigt , gibt es quasi schon einen Bruchthread zu, im RBF. 
Dass CTS sozusagen automatisch besser war/wäre als Harrison oder CMW-Hausmarke war auch nur eine gerne hochgepushte Hype-Mär , inzwischen haben die Neuseeländer auch viel Bruchblutzoll gezahlt und mussten wie alle Blankhersteller sich weiterentwickeln. 
Der aktuelle LRS ist *mir* zum ersten Male als Produkt aus dem Hause richtig gefällig! #6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Finde diese Rute garnicht als zu schwer.


Zu schwer hab ich nicht geschrieben, das ist eh eine subjektive Einschätzung und hängt auch stark vom Einsatz ab, da wo es rauher zugeht, eine wunderfeine Gerte.
Vergleich aber mal die mit einer SS3 -60 bei Gelegenheit, und dann merkst Du schon Klassenunterschiede, in beide Richtungen.


----------



## grumic81 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

ich will mir dennächst eine Boots-Spinnrute für Zander usw. bauen lassen. Köder sind hauptsächlich Wobbler mit 8 - 18 g und Gummis bis 12 cm mit max. 15 g Köpfen. Gefischt wird die Rute an der Isar. Als Rolle soll eine Shimano Aspire 2500 dienen. Ich hoffe ihr habt hier ein paar Erfahrungen für mich, ich hab mir schon mal ein Paar Blanks rausgesucht. Evtl. kann mir ja jemand helfen.

- Xzoga G66 6,6" in M-Fast
- CTS EST 210 in 15/45 g
- Harrison VHF 210 in 5/20 g

Wer Lust hat kann mir auch gern seine Meineung zum Aufbau der Rute mitteilen.

Vielen Dank im voraus.

Danke Mike


----------



## Herr P (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Nordlichtangler:

Hast Du eine SS3-60?

Gibst Du mir mal ein Feedback - hier oder per Pin?

Gruss

Herr P


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hätte noch ein Vorschlag und zwar die CTS Elite bis 1 oz. Hab die Rute Grad aufgebaut die hat eine Spitzenaktion mit reserven im Handteil.

Kannst über den Blank hier nachlesen

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3118405



grumic81 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich will mir dennächst eine Boots-Spinnrute für Zander usw. bauen lassen. Köder sind hauptsächlich Wobbler mit 8 - 18 g und Gummis bis 12 cm mit max. 15 g Köpfen. Gefischt wird die Rute an der Isar. Als Rolle soll eine Shimano Aspire 2500 dienen. Ich hoffe ihr habt hier ein paar Erfahrungen für mich, ich hab mir schon mal ein Paar Blanks rausgesucht. Evtl. kann mir ja jemand helfen.
> 
> ...


----------



## sven_sid (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

also ich würde die cts est blank geschichte empfehlen !!!!

den habe ich jetzt auch zusammen gebastelt und damit binn ich super zufrieden!!


----------



## Bellyboater (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ...gibt es quasi schon einen Bruchthread zu, im RBF.
> ...



Das stimmt ja nu so nicht. Vielleicht solltest du da erst mal richtig lesen bevor du hier so etwas behauptest.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Natürlich ist das ein Bruchthread, was denn sonst?
Auch wenn die "Pappnasen" da was anderes behaupten wollen. :g
Andere "Pappnasen" können allerdings die Blanks nichtmal richtig unterscheiden, sorry, dann waren es eben nur 2 gebrochene CNC.
Wenn von einer *Test*blankserie von sagen wir mal 10 dann 2 (oder wie erst dargestellt 3) brechen, wie gut ist die Quote dann? Toller Blank, ja?

Wie gut sind denn die brauchbaren gegebenen Infos? 
Wurde da nicht zuerst im wesentlichen ein *Test*blank als Superklassegebrauchsware für den Spinangler angepriesen?
Da war dann auch noch was von einer Bruchserie EST herauszulesen, vlt. auch für den ein oder anderen interessant.
Das mit den EST ist doch eine noch weitgehend unerledigte Geschichte, die wurden mal als das "best of the best" bejubelt und alles andere sollte plötzlich "Kagge" sein. Ist schon sehr interessant wie die Protagonisten der EST sich heute verhalten, plötzlich eben doch nicht so ...
Waren damals böse Diskussionen EST vs. VHF u.a., das ist nicht einfach so getilgt. Muss man allerdings auch nicht breiter als nötig wieder auswalzen. 
Das ist aber der Background ...

@all: 
Ist es interessant über Brüche oder schlechte Blanks oder Warnungen etc. zu berichten oder nicht? Oder nur Lobhudelei erlaubt?

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich gerade hier eine Menge Leute über das Thema informieren wollen, und eben mehr als nur eine Meinung hören wollen. Bevor sie sich selber die Mühe und Aufwand machen, sich mit den interessierenden Blanks näher zu beschäftigen. 


That's it! :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Waren damals böse Diskussionen EST vs. VHF u.a., das ist nicht einfach so getilgt. Muss man allerdings auch nicht breiter als nötig wieder auswalzen.
> Das ist aber der Background ...



Da sind unschöne Dinge gesagt worden. Belassen wir es dabei.






Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> @all:
> Ist es interessant über Brüche oder schlechte Blanks oder Warnungen etc. zu berichten oder nicht?




Aber sicher doch!#6
Wichtiger noch als Lobhudeleien Einzelner, die ihren Blank subjektiv als den besten einschätzen.

Das gibts sogar von wenig erfahrenen Leuten mit Billigruten. Die behaupten, dass ihre die Beste ist und haben kaum Alternativen gefischt.|rolleyes


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ein Bruchthread, was denn sonst?


Ein Thread über den Test-CNC-Blank und *einem* (sofern ich richtig gelesen habe) bekannten Bruch. Wenn es nach dem geht, müsste man die VHF-Blanks zwangsexorzieren.



> Auch wenn die "Pappnasen" da was anderes behaupten wollen. :g
> Andere "Pappnasen" können allerdings die Blanks nichtmal richtig unterscheiden, sorry, dann waren es eben nur 2 gebrochene CNC.
> Wenn von einer *Test*blankserie von sagen wir mal 10 dann 2 (oder wie erst dargestellt 3) brechen, wie gut ist die Quote dann? Toller Blank, ja?


Deswegen *Test*blank. Wenn Du schon über CTS herziehen willst, dann über die Brüche der EST. Du laberst mal wie immer einen halbgaren Mist der fern jeglicher Realität ist. Selbst wenn zwei von drei Blanks gebrochen sind. Und dann? Für was glaubst Du das es Testblanks sind?



> Wie gut sind denn die brauchbaren gegebenen Infos?
> Wurde da nicht zuerst im wesentlichen ein *Test*blank als Superklassegebrauchsware für den Spinangler angepriesen?


Nein. Es wurden objektive Daten (Butt, Tipp, Gewicht, Länge) und subjektive Meinungen (WG, Aktion, ..) im Thread gepostet. Der einzige der haltloses Zeug schwafelt, bist mal wieder Du.



> @all:
> Ist es interessant über Brüche oder schlechte Blanks oder Warnungen etc. zu berichten oder nicht? Oder nur Lobhudelei erlaubt?


Nein. Besonders negative Eigenschaften bzw. mehrfache Brüche müssen genannt werden. Wenn ein Blank bricht, kommt vor. Zwei Blanks.. mein Gott.. dumm gelaufen. 3, 4, 5, 6, .. Blanks? Dann ist die Serie zumindest für mich unten durch.


----------



## xxxtside (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Top-Zanderspinnruten vom Ufer und gut werfen zum Gufieren, du willst ja eh das "beste" haben  und darf dann auch was kosten im Range 100-150 EUR:
> 
> * Harrison VHF 9' -30g
> 
> mußt Du einfach ausprobieren, kann keiner wissen , was wem wie gut gefällt.


 
jupp, schöner stecken zum zettiangeln - hätte noch eine 30er vhf abzugeben! 

falls jmd interesse hat -> pn!


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Christian, Christian . . .#d

Du hast eine sehr eigene Art, jede Form von Höflichkeit gekonnt zu umschiffen.
Da gerät das Topic ins Abseits.:m


----------



## Pike-Piekser (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das ein Bruchthread, was denn sonst?
> Auch wenn die "Pappnasen" da was anderes behaupten wollen. :g
> Andere "Pappnasen" können allerdings die Blanks nichtmal richtig unterscheiden, sorry, dann waren es eben nur 2 gebrochene CNC.
> Wenn von einer *Test*blankserie von sagen wir mal 10 dann 2 (oder wie erst dargestellt 3) brechen, wie gut ist die Quote dann? Toller Blank, ja?



Angeldet,

hast du wieder eine Plattform gefunden, wo du deine Halbwahrheiten, Agressionen und Beleidigungen verbreiten kannst?! Schön!

Zeigt sich wieder, dass der Rauswurf aus dem RBF nicht unbegründet war.

Nun, es ist nach deiner Stachelei nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis du es geschafft hast hier wieder alles hoch kochen zu lassen.
Wenn es dann zu viel wird kommen deine Pseudoloyalen Mod-Freunde und nehmen dich bei der Hand. So kommt man auch durch.

Wenn du keine Plan von den erwähnten Blanks hast, dann lass es doch einfach ruhen und verbreite hier nicht irgendwelchen pseudowissenschaftlichen Mist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ein Thread über den Test-CNC-Blank und *einem* (sofern ich richtig gelesen habe) bekannten Bruch.


Nach meiner Zählung waren es erst 3 und dann nur noch 2 |rolleyes 
Sollen wir die mal alle haarkleine zerklauben? 



christian36 schrieb:


> Deswegen *Test*blank.


Super, das haben wir schon mal gleichermaßen auf dem Film.



christian36 schrieb:


> Wenn Du schon über CTS herziehen willst ...


Will ich gar nicht über die Firma an sich, auch wenn es manches gäbe. Immerhin schätze ich min. ein Fabrikat von denen genauso gerne wie Du. 
Nebenbei gefragt: Ist das jetzt das beste von denen? 

Das andere rechne ich mal dem Emotionslappen zu, und decke drüber den Mantel der Nächstenliebe ... 



christian36 schrieb:


> Nein. Besonders negative Eigenschaften bzw. mehrfache Brüche müssen genannt werden. Wenn ein Blank bricht, kommt vor. Zwei Blanks.. mein Gott.. dumm gelaufen. 3, 4, 5, 6, .. Blanks? Dann ist die Serie zumindest für mich unten durch.


Gut, da sind wir dann auch auf einer Linie! #6

Restproblem: Quote von wieviel denn nu? Wir wissen nur halt nicht einigermaßen verläßlich, wieviele Testblanks verbaut und wirklich real gefischt wurden  ... |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Pike-Piekser schrieb:


> hast du wieder eine Plattform gefunden, wo du deine Halbwahrheiten, Agressionen und Beleidigungen verbreiten kannst?! Schön!



Hast Du (Fieber)Phantasien!? |kopfkrat
Oder bist im falschen Forum(fenster) gelandet? 
Oder bist eine "Pappnase" ?
Oder willst Informationsaustausch unterbinden oder manipulieren?
Oder willst nur stänkern, das ist hier nicht gerne gesehen ...


Ich weiß es nicht und kann da keinen vernünftigen Ansatzpunkt sehen. #c


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Will ich gar nicht über die Firma an sich, auch wenn es manches gäbe. Immerhin schätze ich min. ein Fabrikat von denen genauso gerne wie Du.
> Nebenbei gefragt: Ist das jetzt das beste von denen?


Keine Ahnung. Ich fische nur die LRS, aber um die geht es momentan nicht.



> Restproblem: Quote von wieviel denn nu? Wir wissen nur halt nicht einigermaßen verläßlich, wieviele Testblanks verbaut und wirklich real gefischt wurden  ... |kopfkrat


Weiß ich doch nicht.  Du weißt doch auch nicht wieviel Blanks von denen ausgegeben und wieviel davon unter welchen Umständen gebrochen sind. Nur im Gegensatz zu Dir schwafle ich nicht einfach drauf los und labere was von "wenn von einer *Test*blankserie von sagen wir mal 10 dann 2 (oder wie erst dargestellt 3) brechen, wie gut ist die Quote dann?".

Ich persönlich sage bzw. schreibe nur was über Ruten die *ich selbst* schon gefischt habe. Solltest Du auch machen und nicht wild drauf los theoretisieren und andere Blanks/Hersteller zum Vergleich heranziehen.


----------



## Pike-Piekser (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hast Du (Fieber)Phantasien!? |kopfkrat
> Oder bist im falschen Forum(fenster) gelandet?
> Oder bist eine "Pappnase" ?
> Oder willst Informationsaustausch unterbinden oder manipulieren?
> ...



Danke der Nachfrage, mir geht es soweit gut.
Deinen Puls solltest du aber mal messen lassen.

Mein Kritik war einfach. 
Man kann doch in RB-Bereich nichts kritisieren oder verunglimpfen, was man in Natura noch weder gesehen oder in der Hand hatte.

Stimmst du mir da zu?

Hast du dir schon mal Gedanken über den wirtsch. Schaden gemacht, den du mit deinen Aussagen über noch nicht Marktreife Testblanks für die Zukunft machst?
Kritisch kann man alles sehen, dennoch kannst du über zwei Ereignisse keine empirische Aussage mit Fundament treffen, die du hier versucht zu verkaufen.

Ein wenig mehr soziale Kompetenz wäre ganz nett.

Das trifft es ganz gut...


> Ich persönlich sage bzw. schreibe nur was über Ruten die *ich selbst*  schon gefischt habe. Solltest Du auch machen und nicht wild drauf los  theoretisieren und andere Blanks/Hersteller zum Vergleich heranziehen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Ich fische nur die LRS, aber um die geht es momentan nicht.


Zum Glück.



christian36 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sage bzw. schreibe nur was über Ruten die *ich selbst* schon gefischt habe. Solltest Du auch machen und nicht wild drauf los theoretisieren und andere Blanks/Hersteller zum Vergleich heranziehen.


zustimm was die Eigenwertung betrifft. 
Vergesse aber nicht, dass wenn kaum irgendwelche Informationen verfügbar sind, auch der Strohhalm manchmal eine Hilfe ist.
Andererseits hast Du genau recht, es ist schnell ein Quell unnötiger und aufschäumender Diskussionen, geradezu mit Auseinandersetzungscharakter. |rolleyes

Nur mal zur Klarstellung: Ich habe nicht geschrieben oder so getan, dass ich den Blank rundruḿ kennte oder sowas oder absolut schaisse wäre etc. Sondern zum Fragesteller nach einer CNC ihn nach Informationsmöglichkeiten weiter verwiesen. Das ist doch gar nicht mal schlecht, oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich glaube hier betteln wieder eingie Unvernünftige um Verwarnung oder Sperrung - es liegt an euch..............
Wenn ihr euch gegenseitig anmachen wolt, sucht euch ein Forum, wo das geduldet wird - bei uns nicht.
Klar?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> zustimm was die Eigenwertung betrifft.
> Vergesse aber nicht, dass wenn kaum irgendwelche Informationen verfügbar sind, auch der Strohhalm manchmal eine Hilfe ist.


Das ist keine Hilfe, sondern Hörensagen und absolut irrelevant.



> Nur mal zur Klarstellung: Ich habe nicht geschrieben oder so getan, dass ich den Blank rundruḿ kennte oder sowas oder absolut schaisse wäre etc. Sondern zum Fragesteller nach einer CNC ihn nach Informationsmöglichkeiten weiter verwiesen. Das ist doch gar nicht mal schlecht, oder?


Ich hab nochmal im RBF nachgelesen; ins. in dem von Dir genannten "Bruchthread" der den Titel "Testblank CTS "CNC"" hat. Es ist bis dato exakt *eine einzige CNC* gebrochen. Der zweite genannte Bruch war von einer vierteiligen Cuba Libre 30-60g und ansonsten lese ich da nichts von gebrochenen CNC-Blanks. Du etwa?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@christian36
Ich habe nochmal gezählt, hatte schon richtig getickert:
Sassone  , reisi  , Margaux  macht 3.
minus ein EST/CNC Verwechsler von Margaux macht 2.
3 fand ich schon bemerkenswert. 

Alles weitere hatten wir ja schon weiter oben gesagt.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

"Est-75 beim Wurf mit kleinem Kopyto und 7 oder 8gr. Kopf einfach mitten im Handteil gebrochen." und "       Ist mir bei meiner est auch passiert." hat nichts mit dem CNC-Blank zu tun.
Erfahrungen und Bilder zu dem Blank gibt es im RBF; wieviel Leute einen CNC fischen bzw. wieviel bereits verbaut wurden, steht nirgends. Nur das bisher *eine* gebrochen ist. Und das kann der Auftakt zu einer noch nie dagewesenen Bruchserie oder auch schlicht und einfach "Ja mei.. ist halt gebrochen" sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Es sollen auch schon massenhaft Rollen mit Zinkgussgetriebe zu Schrott gegangen sein....

Auch da konnte niemand mit belegbaren Fakten kommen..

Bei solchen Dingen scheint es sich eben eher um Glaubenskriege als um reelle Fakten oder reales Erleben zu handeln.

Alles in Ordnung, solange ihr euch deswegen nicht persönlich angeht!

Sonst Schicht im Schacht..


----------



## angler1996 (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

m.E. fertigt man Testblanks an, um in der Praxis zu Testen und Schwachstellen zu finden, die vor einer Serienproduktion behoben werden.
Gruß A.


----------



## Herr P (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wer in Hamburg und bei Hamburg fischt eine SS3 -60gr?

Bitte Pin


----------



## Shez (18. September 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mir meine cts est Ruten derartigen Spaß bereiten überlege ich mir nun eine kurtze Rute fürs leichte Zander und Barschfischen zuzulegen. Länge max.2,40
Ködergewicht max 25 gr. inkl. Gummi. Gefischt wird mit kleinen Gummis, Wobblern bis 20 g , finess rigs.
Habt ihr da einen Tipp zu welchen Blanks ich da greifen könnte bzw. gibts jemanden der im Raum Hamburg eine Rute hat die auf die Beschreibung passt?
Vielen Dank im Voraus.
@Herrn P. Hi , bist du weiter gekommen mit der cmw III? Interessiert mich auch grabbeltechnisch.

Gruß Shez


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. September 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Wenn Dir das CTS Material gefällt und Du von der kurzen viel Leistung erwartest, schau doch mal hier: :m
http://www.cmw-angeln.de/angelgeraete-ruten-angelgeraete/angelgerate/Spinnruten-Velox-Spin--VE/

Zumal C.W. da seine Spin-System Vorstellungen mit eingebracht haben will ...

Als echten P.L.-Tip kann ich sonst nur den Bartsch BSP-L 240 8ft -25g empfehlen, gut und günstig, nicht zu hart, aber auch ordentlich Dampf drin.
http://www.rutenbau.eu/shop/bartsch-spin-blank-bspl240-p-505.html?cPath=21_25_109


----------



## Shez (18. September 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Glaube ich habe da ein wenig im Wurfgewicht übertrieben ...max 20g gummis inkl. kopf. Ein bissiges, filligranes Stück 

Danke für den Tip ! 
Gruß Shez

p.s ohne begrabbeln wirds eh nichts werden. Habe bereits eine aufgebaute Rute die sich im Wg Bereich mit einer anderen überlagert...btw hab da noch eine est 30/60 abzugeben.


----------



## Herr P (19. September 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi Shez!

Nein - ich bin mit der SS3 5-60gr nicht weitergekommen.

Aber vielleicht wäre eine CNC CTS top. Habe nur gehört , dass die einen Tick mehr Attacke in der Spitze hat .

Ich habe mit CMW auch mal wegen der SS3 telefoniert . Der Christian hat gesagt ,dass die Tage eine neue SS2 kommt . In 8 und 8.5 ".

Abwarten was da wirklich genau kommt . Fürs Hechtestippen ist die kräftige SS2 meine Lieblingsrute geworden.

Gruss

Herr P


----------



## iruhs (19. September 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

guten tag, 

ich hab mal ne frage (weiss nicht obs der richtige bereich ist). mir ist meine gamakatsu zexxer zum zander fischen kaputt gegangen. so, nun habe ich mit den gedanken gespielt mir eine rute, während der schonzeit, zu baun. aber ich hab ja garkeine ahnung welchen blank man da nimmt. ich meine bestellt ihr euch einfach irgendeinen blank oder wie macht ihr das? da steht zwar in der beschreibung "spitzenaktion" aber wie sehr der schwabbelt oder nicht weiss ich trotzdem nicht. 

habt ihr vllt nen vorschlag welcher blank zum zanderfischen im stillwasser gut ist? lieber härter als weicher und auch lieber ne härtere spitze. zum einsatz kommen gummis von 5-15cm bei maximal 20gr. eher 12-17.

Danke


----------



## Junior* (19. September 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also ich würde dir für diesen einsatzweck eine Haarison VHF 15-45g  
empfelen ich finde zum gummiangeln egal ob jiggen oder faulenzen, würde das so ziemlich das Beste sein.
Eine CTS CNC soll auch sehr gut sein hatte sie aber leider noch nicht in der Hand (nur von hören und sagen).
Ich hoffe konnte dir ein wenig helfen.


----------



## iruhs (19. September 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

danke erstmal für den typ  jedoch habe ich grad im internet gelesen das es die haarison vhf nichtmehr zu kaufen gibt?!


----------



## Junior* (19. September 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Natürlich gibt es den Blank noch zu kaufen schau mal bei Mad Rutenbau. Der hat alle Modelle auf Lager.


----------



## jd. (19. September 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

ich habe seit Samstag eine CTS-CNC 9ft. 15-45g. auf 2,65 gekürzt. Ich war sofort am Rhein zum testen. Köder Kopyto 8cm mit 17g. Kopf. Fische 2 Anfasser und ein Barsch ca. 35-40 der sich beim landen (ohne Kescher) verabschiedete.
Der Barsch wurde auf der Prallseite der Buhne gehakt und zog sofort Richtung Strömung um die Buhne. 
Was mir besonders an der Rute auffällt ist das schwache Handteil. Ich hatte während des Drills richtig Angst mehr Druck mit der Rute zu machen. Die Rute biegt sich extrem schon ab dem Rutengriff bzw. schon im Griff.
Die Rute hat eine hervorragende Bodenerkennung und Köderführung allerdings habe ich das Gefühl das Spitze und Handteil nicht richtig passen.
Hat jemand die CTS-CNC schon im Gebrauch und auch Fische gedrillt.

Grüße

Jörg


----------



## kuate (4. November 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Scheint Unterschiede zu geben zwischen -45gr. und den -60 und -75. Kann man ja in anderen Foren auch nachlesen.

Wenns hier jemand gibt, der schon eine 75er CNC fischt, wäre ich auch sehr an Infos interessiert!


----------



## kuate (29. November 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Gibt wohl niemand der etwas zu einem CTS CNC -75gr WG sagen kann!?


----------



## Tisie (29. November 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Junior* schrieb:


> Also ich würde dir für diesen einsatzweck eine Haarison VHF 15-45g
> empfelen ich finde zum gummiangeln egal ob jiggen oder faulenzen, würde das so ziemlich das Beste sein.



naja, die Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich und die VHF nicht unbedingt und für jeden das Maß der Dinge (zum Zanderzuppeln). Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, vor dem Kauf eines Blanks mal zwei-drei verschiedene Modelle probezufischen. Auch wenn sich das vielleicht etwas aufwändiger gestaltet - es lohnt sich in jedem Fall! #6



Junior* schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es den Blank noch zu kaufen schau mal bei Mad Rutenbau. Der hat alle Modelle auf Lager.



Bei Mad solltest Du viel Geduld haben |rolleyes ... grundsätzlich: vor der Auswahl eines Anbieters sollte man mal Google und/oder die Boardsuche bemühen und sich informieren!



kuate schrieb:


> Gibt wohl niemand der etwas zu einem CTS CNC -75gr WG sagen kann!?



Nein, leider nicht, ich habe nur die 45er CNC in 8' probegefischt und mit ein paar anderen Ruten verglichen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## kuate (29. November 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Und wie brauchbar ist die CNC in deinen Augen zum Gufifischen allgemein!? Such halt ne Gufirute auf Hecht. Daher kommt für mich fast nur die 75 in Frage.


----------



## Tisie (29. November 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



kuate schrieb:


> Und wie brauchbar ist die CNC in deinen Augen zum Gufifischen allgemein!? Such halt ne Gufirute auf Hecht. Daher kommt für mich fast nur die 75 in Frage.



Absolut brauchbar #6 ... ist halt Geschmackssache, der eine mag 'ne steifere Spitze mit durchgehenderer Aktion, der andere bevorzugt eher 'ne sensiblere Spitze gepaart mit 'nem stärkeren Rückgrat ... deshalb mein Tip: probefischen!

Und nicht zu vergessen die SpinSystem 2 und 3 ... auch absolut brauchbar, aber wieder ganz anders als VHF, EST, CNC, usw. ... ich finde die sehr angenehm #6 ... dazu gibt's zig Beiträge, auch in anderen Foren, einfach mal querlesen.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## kuate (29. November 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jo, mit Querlesen bin ich schon immer wieder beschäftigt... Da gibts schon einiges.
Ich will beim anjiggen eben möglichst wenig "nachschwingen". Empfinde ich als sehr störend für den Kontakt zum Gufi. Da denke ich ne härtere Spitze wäre gut für mich. Gleichzeitig mag ich aber keine Bretter. Heißt im Drill soll sich ruhig was rühren. Wobei auch Kraft für den seltenen dicken Fisch da sein sollte.
Das wäre doch dann eine fast Taper mit eher Medium Aktion, oder!? Geht das?
Wie passt die CNC zu meinem Anspruch meinst!?


----------



## rainer1962 (29. November 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

*Bericht Rutenblank:
CTS, Blankmodell CNC 
Wurfgewicht: 30-60gr
Länge: 270cm
Rolle: 2500er Certate (Modell von 2011)
Schnur: Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid in 12 (ca. 9kg)

Köder:
Mann’s Kipper shad in 12cm, Profiblinker Attractor und Turbo tails in 10 und 12cm, Keitech Fat Swing Impact in 3,8 ” und 4,8”, Relax Kopytos Classic und River (8-12cm) und den Mann’s Fine Fish als   “No action Shad”
Gewässer: Rhein, aufgrund der Platzwahl, eine mittlere Strömung

Nun, als ich die Rute auspackte dachte ich für mich :”was für ein Bleistift, das kann ja was werden…..“
Der Blank ist wirklich schön schlank und leicht.
Am Wasser zuerst den Kippershad mit einem 20gr Kopf aufgezogen (Gesamtködergewicht von ca. 40gr). Erster Wurf etwas verhalten, ich war schon leicht überrascht…zweiter Wurf voll durchgezogen in Erwartung dass die Rute jetzt knackt oder sowas in der Art…nichts keine Schwäche….Vergleich mit der 75er VHF, die ich ebenfalls dabei hatte, auch voll durchgezogen…hmmm ….genauso weit….Die Wurfweiten waren, egal mit welchen Ködern, in etwa gleich.
Ich fischte nun alle Köder die ich dabei hatte durch, Köpfe von 8gr bis hin zu 30gr….es war alles kein Problem.
Die Rute ist über den gesamten Blank sehr schnell, von einem „wegknickenden“ oder schwabbeligem HT ist der Blank ganz weit entfernt. Was mich sehr positiv überrascht hat, war das Ködergefühl. Man merkt wirklich jede Köderbewegung, jedes Steinchen, das hat mich echt begeistert. Die Rute mit der 75er Vhf zu vergleichen wäre nicht fair, denn die 15gr WG unterschied merkt man doch. Die max. Ködergröße sind Gufis bis 12cm bestückt mit bis zu max. 20gr Köpfen, damit kann man nicht nur „faulenzen“, sondern auch wirklich gut jiggen. „No action Shads“ kann man auch mit Köpfen bis 30 gr. sehr gut fischen.
Genial fand ich die Rute beim jiggen mit 10er Gufis und 15er Köpfen. Diese Größe sehe ich als Idealköder bei dieser Rute. Wer gerne die Gufis über den Grund „schlurfen“ lässt wird begeistert sein. Selbst die VHF ist, was die Grunderkennung und das Ködergefühl betrifft, nicht so sensibel wie der CNC Blank. Alle Achtung das hätte ich so nicht erwartet.
Die Aktion der Rute ist dennoch eine andere wie die der VHF. Die VHF arbeitet mehr über die Spitze, der CNC dann doch mehr über den gesamten Blank. Das merkt man schon beim werfen. Die Rute lädt sich beim Wurf über den kompletten Blank auf. Kein Nachwippen des Blankes o.ä. selbst nicht bei Gewaltwürfen.
Hat die VHF eine Spitzenbetonte Aktion dann hat der CNC eher eine Parabolische Aktion, die allerdings wiederum sehr schnell ist. Ich als eingefleischter VHF Fan hatte meine Bedenken und musste mich auch umstellen, mit jedem Wurf mehr den ich machte, gefiel mir die Rute aber immer besser. Der CNC ist mehr als eine echte Alternative, insbesondere für Leute die mit der Aktion einer VHF nicht klarkommen.
Größter Fisch bisher:
mit der 60iger habe ich letzte Woche einen Waller von 120cm in der Rheinströmung gelandet. Zu keiner Zeit hatte ich das Gefühl der Blank wäre für diesen Fisch zu schwach, hätte ich nicht auf die 7kg Schnur achten müssen, dann hätte ich mit der Rute viel mehr Druck ausüben können.
Der ausgeübte Druck wiederum war auch dem Haken fast zu groß (2,0er Sichelhaken von Dream Tackle) denn er war ganz schön aufgebogen.....
also selbst die 60iger hat richtig was zu bieten-
 von der 75er ganz zu schweigen. 
Die wirkte als ich sie das erstemal hielt wie ein Brett....
* 

*Bericht Rutenblank:*
*CTS, Blankmodell CNC *
*Wurfgewicht: -75gr*
*Länge: 270cm*
*Rolle: Stella 4000FB*
*Schnur: Daiwa Tournament 8 Braid in 12 (ca. 9kg)*

*Köder:*
*Mann’s Kipper shad in 12cm, Profiblinker Attractor und Turbo tails in 10 und 12cm, Keitech Fat Swing Impact in 3,8 ” und 4,8”, Relax Kopytos Classic und River (8-12cm) und den Mann’s Fine Fish als “No action Shad”*
*Gewässer: Rhein und Stillwasser*
*Nun die 75er wirkt, wenn man sie zum ersten Mal in der Hand hält, wie ein Brett. Man merkt dass diese Rute sehr viel Dampf hat. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Gufiruten holen sich die beiden CNC Blanks die Kraft aus dem gesamten Blank. Bei Belastung geht die 75er genauso wie die 60iger in eine Vollparabolic über. Die Rute ist wirklich sehr sehr schnell, obwohl sie sich beim Werfen über den gesamten Blank auflädt, schnellt sie in die Ausgangslage zurück als gäbe es kein Morgen. Kein Nachvibrieren, kein Zittern im Blank nichts dergleichen. *
*Ich beschreibe dies mal folgendermaßen:*
*„Rute lädt sich auf, Köder verlässt die Rute, Rute steht kerzengerade“. . *
*So kann man den Blank vielleicht am besten beschreiben. Die 75er benötigt einen 14gr Kopf und einen 10cm Gufi um sich einigermaßen aufzuladen und um den Boden zu ertasten. Der optimale WG-Bereich beginnt mit einem 17gr Kopf bis hin zu einem 40gr Jigkopf also ab echten 30gr aufwärts bis zu 65gr. *
*Alls was darunter oder darüber liegt ist nicht mehr wirklich optimal, wobei das zu fischende Köderspektrum sehr groß ist.*
*Die Rute erzählt einem sehr viel über das Verhalten der Köder im Wasser (man merkt in der Tat die Kipp und Schaukelbewegungen der Gummishads). Das Bodenprofil und die Beschaffenheit des Grundes sind ebenso sehr gut zu erfühlen.*
*Bisse, sind sie auch noch so zaghaft, erkennt man richtig gut und werden auch sehr gut durch die Rute verwandelt. Der „Anhiebweg“ ist dafür etwas weiter als z.b. bei einer VHF, gerade wenn auf weite Entfernung gefischt wird. Im Nahbereich muss man ebenfalls Reaktion zeigen. Fassen die Haken bei VHF & Co im Nahbereich ( bis 5m) fast schon von alleine, so muss man bei den CNC Ruten schon einen richtigen Anschlag setzen. Aufgrund der Aktion sind Aussteiger eher selten, denn die Rute verzeiht durchaus Drillfehler. *
*In einzelnen Foren wird über schwache Handteile berichtet die beim Wurf und Drill „wegknicken“….*
*Ich für meinen Teil kann nur für die 60iger und die 75er CNC in 270cm sprechen, dieses Gerücht stimmt in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht. Im Gegenteil man kann mit dem Handteil richtig Druck aufbauen.*
*Wie gesagt bei der 60iger WG Rute habe ich durchaus einen 120iger Wels dirigieren können, ohne dass ich irgendwie das Gefühl hatte ich könne nicht genug Druck ausüben.*
*Die 75er hat ein paar Zander (mittelgroß bis ca. 70cm) und einen Hecht ca. 80cm gedrillt. Nicht die "Brecherfische", ich weiß, aber es war der Rute keinerlei Belastung anzumerken.*
*Köder (12er Mans Kipper Shad) mit 30 gr Köpfen waren auch kein Problem, weder beim werfen (im Gegenteil, die werden rausgefeuert) noch beim jiggen.*
*Mein Fazit: **Die CNC Blanks haben durchaus ihre eigene Aktion aber das ist eher Vor denn Nachteil! Diese Blanks bilden nicht nur eine Alternative im Spinnrutenwald, sondern sie sind richtig gut wenn man diese Aktion mag.*


*von dem abgesehen gibts auch noch eine Airportblank dessen Eigenschaften in etwa einer Fanatic Rod (Vt Spin) entspricht und wie von Tisie bereits erwähnten Spi System Reihe und und und....*


----------



## kuate (29. November 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

#v#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#v

Super klasse! Können sich auch andere brauchen, aber mir haste schon mal sehr geholfen!!

Du scheinst nur Shads bis 12cm gefischt zu haben. Aber deine Einschätzung zur Bandbreite des Wurfgewichts der 75er sollte ja auch 15 und 16 cm gufis (mit 20gr Köpfen) noch packen, oder!?
Also Renosky oder Slottershads. Das sind meine Haupt-Hechtköder. Also meine Referenz, für die Auswahl des neuen Blanks.

Und: was tun wenn die Köder noch größer werden? Richtung 20cm? Die CNC gibt ja nicht mehr schwerer...

Nochmal: Merce für den Testbericht!


----------



## Tisie (30. November 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



kuate schrieb:


> Ich will beim anjiggen eben möglichst wenig "nachschwingen". Empfinde ich als sehr störend für den Kontakt zum Gufi. Da denke ich ne härtere Spitze wäre gut für mich. Gleichzeitig mag ich aber keine Bretter. Heißt im Drill soll sich ruhig was rühren. Wobei auch Kraft für den seltenen dicken Fisch da sein sollte.
> Das wäre doch dann eine fast Taper mit eher Medium Aktion, oder!? Geht das?
> Wie passt die CNC zu meinem Anspruch meinst!?



Bez. der 75er CNC hat Dir Rainer mit seinem Erfahrungsbericht ja schon super geholfen. Wie er auch schreibt, ist die CNC (wie auch die EST) schon recht speziell (harte Spitze und eher durchgehende Aktion) ... in Hinblick auf die schweren Köder wäre die SS2 auch eine Alternative, die hat eine etwas andere Aktion (eher progressiv).

Grundsätzlich muß man zwischen der Aktion/Biegekurve und Rückstellung/Schnelligkeit einer Rute unterscheiden, das wird oft durcheinander gebracht ... alle bekannten und zum angeln mit GuFi beliebten Blanks haben eine schnelle Rückstellung, d.h. da schwingt nichts nach und der Kontakt zum Köder ist sehr direkt. Unterschiede in der Aktion (spitzenbetont, progressiv, durchgehend/parabolisch) wirken sich natürlich auch auf Köderführung und Drill aus, aber das ist wirklich Geschmackssache (s.o.). Ich komme mit allen Typen klar (nur extrem spitzenbetonte Aktionen mag ich nicht) ... einige eignen sich mehr für spezielle Situationen und die setze ich dann teilweise gezielt ein, z.B. eine Rute mit durchgehender Aktion bevorzugt vom Boot aus (um Kopfstöße/Schläge größerer Fische senkrecht unter dem Boot besser abzufangen) oder eine kürzere Rute mit spitzenbetonter Aktion für NoAction-Shads und Skirted Jigs (Führung in kleinen Sprüngen aus dem Handgelenk), usw.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## kuate (30. November 2011)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Merce Tisie! Dir auch nochmal danke für deinen Input. Das hilft mir alles schon sehr weiter.#v

Also dann lag ich ja nicht so falsch. Du hast es natürlich fachlich korrekt ausgedrückt. Die Schnelligkeit im Sinne von Rückstellung ist mir auch sehr wichtig. Das muss passen.
Bei der Aktion bin ich aber doch eher Richtung Semi-Parabolik orientiert. Ich finde eine Rute kann sich ruhig richtig verneigen, wenn ein ordentlicher Fisch dran ist. Das gibt mir mehr Sicherheit im Drill als ein steifes Brett, bei dem ich immer Angst haben muss, dass er ausschlitzt oder auf die Schnur achten muss, etc. Klar gibts noch die Bremse, aber mir gefällt es wenn die Rute richtig arbeitet! :m

Wegen der Verwandschaft zur EST von CTS (hab ich irgendwo gelesen) war ich eben auf die CNC aufmerksam geworden. Und der Testbericht von Rainer würde ja auch die These bestätigen, dass es sich um eine richtig "fühlige" Gummirute handelt, die im Drill aber eine schöne Biegekurve hat und dazu aber genug Kraft.

Eins beschäftigt mich aber noch:
Es gab in einem anderen Forum ein Bild einer CNC (Glaube eine 45er) unter Belastung, da sah man deutlich, dass die Rute in der Mitte des Blanks einen fast "geraden" Bereich hat. Sah irgendwie merkwürdig aus.
Wie sieht das bei der 75er aus!? |kopfkrat


----------



## marlin2304 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Schade, dass das Thema hier ein bisschen ein geschlafen ist.

Mich würde ein Vergleich der CMW Velox mit den SpinSystem Ruten interessieren. Ich hoffe das einer die Rute hier kennt oder sogar fischt.


----------



## grumic81 (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,

stimmt Tread ist etwas eingeschlafen. Dann stelle ich gleich mal meine neue Waller-Bootsspinrute rein.

Blank Xzoga Taka Pi 7523 (Länge 228 cm / 12 kg)
Beringung Fuji Sic msng 6 + 1
Rollenhalter Fuji DPS 20
Griffteil mit Dulplon

Rolle Ryobi Arctica cf 5000 mit 0,36-er PowerPro

Gruß Mike


----------



## drehteufel (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hab mir auch mal wieder was gegönnt:
CTS ETA, 2,10m, 45-75g WG fürs Boot.
Wollte etwas Strafferes als meine EST 30-60g, die mir beim aktiven Jiggen meiner 10-12cm-Gummis mit 10-14g-Köpfen teilweise ganz schön "in die Knie geht".
Hab gestern erstmals mit der neuen gefischt, Wahnsinn, was der Blank für Power hat. 
Durchgehende Aktion mit sehr viel Liftpower beim Anjiggen. Leider war noch kein Fischkontakt zu verzeichnen, dafür ist die Köderkontrolle und Leichtigkeit, mit der man fischt, beeindruckend.


----------



## Tisie (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mensch, der drehteufel lebt auch noch #h ... schöner sauberer Aufbau #6

Kannst Du mal ein Foto von der Aktion der ETA machen, vielleicht mit einer 1l oder 1,5l Wasserflasche als Belastung?!

Meine 8'/60g EST sieht mit gut 1300g so aus  ... nur mal zum Vergleich, die ETA soll ja eine verbesserte EST sein und interessiert mich sehr.

Danke & Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Mensch, der drehteufel lebt auch noch #h ... schöner sauberer Aufbau #6
> 
> Kannst Du mal ein Foto von der Aktion der ETA machen, vielleicht mit einer 1l oder 1,5l Wasserflasche als Belastung?!
> 
> ...




Hallo Matthias, Du weißt doch, Unkraut vergeht nicht. |wavey:
Foto reiche ich nach. 
Will mit im Frühjahr wahrscheinlich noch die ETA in 9'/45-75g aufbauen lassen, der Blank wiegt 102g. Da scheint ordentlich Material verbaut worden zu sein.
Was kommt da bei "normalem" Aufbau hinzu, nochmal 100 g?


----------



## Tisie (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Prima, danke schonmal!

102g ist schon recht massiv ... das Endgewicht der aufgebauten Rute hängt stark vom Griffaufbau und eventuellem Ausgleichsgewicht ab, kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.

Warum aufbauen lassen, baust Du nicht mehr selber?

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Prima, danke schonmal!
> 
> 102g ist schon recht massiv ... das Endgewicht der aufgebauten Rute hängt stark vom Griffaufbau und eventuellem Ausgleichsgewicht ab, kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.
> 
> ...



Hab noch nie selbst gebaut, dazu fehlt mir die Muße und bei der verschwindend geringen Zahl an Ruten, die ich habe, lohnt das auch nicht.
Untergriff würde durchgehender Champagnerkork sein, incl. Endkappe 34 cm lang. Die Endkappe wiegt 34g.
Das obere Griffstück ist 3 cm lang und konisch spitz zum Blank hin zulaufend, ebenfalls Champagnerkork. Rollenhalter ein 17er Fuji DPS deluxe.
Nur so ne grobe Richtung, 100 Gramm, 120 Gramm + Blankgewicht?

Hast Du die 9' CNC schonmal gefischt?


----------



## Striker1982 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So heute ist es soweit die Wallerseson kann kommen. 
Ist ein Xzoga G-66 einteilig halt auch wenns blöd wird mit dem Transport im Astra GTC 
Fuji Rollenhalter und was mich besonders freut woll einen der letzten Sätze Fuji Gold Cerment Ringe :k:k

http://*ih.us/a/img856/7408/20121024201313.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img145/6430/20121024201232.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img404/9972/20121024201216.jpg
http://*ih.us/a/img837/2641/20121024201203.jpghttp://*ih.us/a/img823/7199/20121024203351.jpghttp://*ih.us/a/img687/3928/20121024203335.jpg


----------



## jkc (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi, naja, wenn Du mir das Teil zum Guten Preis feil bietest, könnte ich das einteilige Stück ja in meinem Astra Caravan transportieren,

Grüße JK


----------



## Tisie (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



drehteufel schrieb:


> Nur so ne grobe Richtung, 100 Gramm, 120 Gramm + Blankgewicht?



die Rute solltest Du insges. <200g bauen können, denke ich, aber hängt eben maßgeblich vom Griffaufbau ab. Einzelkomponenten wiege ich selten, meist nur die Ringe und eben die fertigen Ruten.



drehteufel schrieb:


> Hast Du die 9' CNC schonmal gefischt?



Nein, nur die 8'/45g CNC ... war im direkten Vergleich straffer als meine 8'/60g EST 

@Striker: Sehr sauberer und stilvoller Aufbau, ganz nach meinem Geschmack #6 ... Transportprobleme kenne ich mit dem Signum nicht |supergri

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## drehteufel (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hier nun das Foto der ETA in 2,10 m, 45-75g, unter "Belastung" mit 1000g. Der Drill der Wasserflasche war nicht besonders spektakulär.






...und im Vergleich dieselbe Belastung bei der EST 30-60g, allerdings in 2,70 m:





http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=191368&stc=1&d=1351262000


----------



## Tisie (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Super, dank Dir! #6

Die Aktion der ETA gefällt mir gut, scheint ja auch insgesamt deutlich kräftiger zu sein als die EST, wobei ein direkter Vergleich in so unterschiedlichen Längen natürlich etwas hinkt.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## robdasilva (13. November 2012)

Hallo,

Hat jetzt jemand schon einen Vergleich zwischen der EST und der ETA von CTS in 30-75gr. Und 270cm??

Will mir eine neue Spinne aufbauen.

Einsatzgebiet See.
Gummifische von 4-6" Köpfe bis 20gr.

Oder wuerdet ihr einen anderen Blank empfehlen??

Gruss Rob


----------



## drehteufel (14. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich hatte ja eine 7' ETA mit 45-75 g WG...hatte, weil:
Mir die 75er für meine Zwecke (4"-Gummis mit 7-14g-Köpfen) viel zu kräftig war. Beim Anjiggen natürlich top, weil die Spitze steht und jede Bewegung auf den Jig übertragen wird.
Beim Absinken des Köders hatte ich hingegen null Ködergefühl, was ich jedoch auf den zu kräftigen Blank schiebe. Das Aufsetzen des Köders auf dem Sandboden war nicht zu spüren, sodass ich mir nur auf das optische Wahrnehmen des Durchsackens der Schnur verlassen konnte, was beim Fischen in der Dunkelheit alles andere als zielführend ist. :g
Für mich hätte sicher die 45er gereicht, mir wurde jedoch die 75er empfohlen, was sich im nachhinein als nicht ganz optimal herausgestellt hat. |rolleyes
Im Vergleich zur EST, die ich als 9' 30-60g habe, ist die Aktion der ETA nicht so durchgängig, was ich positiv empfinde, sie hat mehr Rückgrat mit kräftiger Spitze (2,4mm Spitzendurchmesser).
Zur 9' ETA kann ich leider nichts sagen, die 75er in 7' würde ich mit mindestens 14g-Köpfen bei 4" fischen, eher 18g oder eben größere Gummis.


----------



## wallerwoller (18. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hallo zusammen.
bin auf der suche nach dem idealen blank für die elbe.
nachdem ich feststellen musste, das es kaum stangenruten nach meinen vorstellungen gibt und diese dann wenn ich sie finden würde bestimmt preißlich jensets won gut un böse liegt.
deshalb habe ich beschlossen selbst eine zu bauen.

zum verwndungsspektum: 

faulenzen mit gummiködern in der elbe
ködergewichte zischen 20 und 50g 
häufige große und kampstarke zander und hechte
ich becrzuge straffe blanks mit semiparabolischer aktion
als rolle verwende ich eine stella 4000 sfe
die rute sollte eine länge von 2,7 m haben
preis für die gesamte rute ( blank + ringe + rh...ect) sollte 300 euro nicht übersteigen falls sich das machen lässt


kann mir da jemand einen tip geben?


----------



## Herr P (18. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi !

Ich habe noch ne fertige CTS 75 rumliegen ... Interesse ? Dann bitte Pn


----------



## John Doe12 (18. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo

Da hätte ich noch ne Spin System II im Keller liegen
Von CMW aufgebaut, brauch sie nicht mehr, da ich nur noch vom Boot aus fische und 2,70m ist dafür zu lang.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## marlin2304 (19. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Martin F. schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Da hätte ich noch ne Spin System II im Keller liegen
> Von CMW aufgebaut, brauch sie nicht mehr, da ich nur noch vom Boot aus fische und 2,70m ist dafür zu lang.
> ...




Was soll sie denn kosten?


----------



## Besorger (19. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

HALLÖÖÖÖCHEN    

ich wollte mir eine neue ZANDER spinne zulegen für den rhein am hafen und buhnen. jetzt habe ich die shimano aspius gesehn preis ist top der ruf auch. aber die rocksweeper nano reizt mich auch        meist fische ich mit 10-max 18gramm jigköpfen und gummifische von 8-13cm   welche der beiden ruten hat das besser preisleisungs verhältniss??  


ODER   Doch eine aufbauen??


----------



## drehteufel (20. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Besorger schrieb:


> HALLÖÖÖÖCHEN
> 
> ich wollte mir eine neue ZANDER spinne zulegen für den rhein am hafen und buhnen. jetzt habe ich die shimano aspius gesehn preis ist top der ruf auch. aber die rocksweeper nano reizt mich auch        meist fische ich mit 10-max 18gramm jigköpfen und gummifische von 8-13cm   welche der beiden ruten hat das besser preisleisungs verhältniss??
> 
> ...



Bei der handmade hast Du halt die Gewissheit, dass die Rute genau so aufgebaut wird, wie Du es wünscht. Sie passt einfach, Du kannst Dich voll aufs Fischen konzentrieren und musst dich nicht immer wieder mit Details rumärgern, die Dich bei den Stangenruten stören.
Die beiden von Dir genannten Ruten fische ich nicht, kenne aber einige Leute, die damit zufrieden sind, wobei ich bei der Rocke schon mehrere Fälle kenne, wo die Qualität nicht so top ist (z.B. Rollenhalter zeigt Auflösungserscheinungen), für den Preis für mich nicht akzeptabel.
Über die Aspius habe ich noch nichts schlechtes gehört...hier spricht der Preis klar für die Aspius.
Wenn Du zwischen Rocke und handmade schwankst, würde ich persönlich immer die handmade-Rute bevorzugen.
Die Auswahl an sehr guten Blanks ist groß und für jeden Geschmack ist etwas dabei.


----------



## Tisie (20. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi,



Besorger schrieb:


> ODER   Doch eine aufbauen??



die Frage kannst Du Dir letztendlich nur selbst beantworten, denn das hängt entscheidend von Deinem persönlichen Anspruch an Dein Gerät ab.

Aspius und Rocke werden ja von zwei-drei Leuten auf Zander gefischt, scheinen also ganz OK für den Zweck zu sein  ... ist aber kein HighEnd und HighEnd ist nichts, was man BRAUCHT, sondern was man WILL |supergri

Versuch einfach mal, in Deiner Gegend ein paar Leute zu finden, die die Ruten besitzen und Dich mal probefischen lassen, bestenfalls im direkten Vergleich mit 'ner handgebauten SpinSystem3 als Beispiel.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## der_raubfisch (20. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Also die Aspius ist nicht schlecht, hatte ich vorher auch. Schließlich habe ich jetzt die Spin System 2 und 3, das ist kein Vergleich zur Aspius. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die Ruten selbst aufbaue, kannst du mit einer handmade ein Rute nach deinen Vorstellungen bauen lassen. Meine Meinung ist ganz klar: handmade.


----------



## zesch (20. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Besorger

hier eine Antwort für eine ähnliche Frage eines anderen Boardies:
maulwurf2401 
  			Mitglied

				Dabei seit: 02.2008
 				Ort: Raum Schweinfurt
 				Alter: 27
 				 					Beiträge: 179 				







*AW: Spin System II* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Hi Zesch,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Das hört sich ja im großen und ganzen sehr positiv an.

Habe jetzt nach langem überlegen mir den Bausatz der Spin System II geholt und mein Kumpel baut sie mir auf.

Zum Glück ist der Christian Weckesser nur knapp 50 km von mir weg...da  konnte ich mir sämtliche Ruten für die ich mich interessiert habe mal  live anschauen...und für mich war die SS 2 einfach die Rute mit den  meisten Allround Eigenschaften. Sicherlich komme ich auf die Dauer nicht  drum herum ne zweite oder sogar dritte Rute zu bauen...aber für den  einstieg in den High End Handmade Sektor ist das denke ich eine Gute  Wahl. 

Will damit hauptsächlich Gufi´s und große Wobbler angeln (zb Zalt). Und ich denke dafür ist sie perfekt.

In um großen und ganzen liest man ja nur positives über die Rute.

Und mir war wichtig bevor wir mit dem Aufbau beginn noch mal eine  Meinung von jemanden zu hören, der die Rute schon länger fischt.

Gruß Flo

 	Zitat:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *zesch* 
_Moin Flo,

ja die Rute ist noch im Einsatz:

als Hechtrute 

+ Zanderrute für entweder große Köder oder höhere Wasserstände mit schwereren Jigköpfen

als Alltags Rute (meiste Zeit im Jahr) ist sie auf Dauer zu "grob"

da habe ich dann eine Aspius (2,70) oder für weite Würfe eine alte Aspire HAX im Einsatz

zur System Rute:

3 Probleme, die ich bei einem "Neuaufbau" berücksichtigen würde

(ich hab sie damals bei CMW aufbauen lassen)

- die Gold Cermetringe vertragen so manche Geflochtene nicht = der  Spitzenring hat massiv gelitten (ist eingeschnitten), aber nicht so  schlimm das er Schnur frist....

- das Schlimmste: der Rollenhalter verdreht, = war nur zu lösen in dem  ich den Rollenhalter 2 x angebohrt hatte und sehr flüssigen  Sekundenkleber hab reinlaufen lassen

- die Steckverbindung: so schön wie der Carbonblank ist, das Spitzenteil  kam immer näher an das Griffteil. Ich kürzte das Spitzenteil,  einschließlich neuer Zierwicklungen.....= scheiß Arbeit....es soll ja  schließlich gut aussehen.

Ansonsten:

Wegen der tarierten Ausgewogenheit macht die Rute auch nach stundenlangen Fischen (egal mit welcher Rolle) keine Schmerzen

+ ich hab auch etwas größere Ringe verbauen lassen, aus dem Grund weil ich im Winter, trotz Eis in den Ringen angeln möchte,
da helfen mir dann Aspius + Aspire nicht weiter.....

Ich hab mit der Rute Köhler (große), Hechte bis 1,36, und Welse bis 1,80m problemlos gedrillt

aber auch hunderte Zander....

Willst Du eine System selber aufbauen oder aufbauen lassen ?

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dich gut informieren...

Gruß
zesch_







 

 selber gebaut ist besser, keine Frage ...(wenn man es richtig macht)

aber die Aspius ist mir in der eisfreien Zeit am liebsten....

zum zandern am Rhein

wenn Du möchtest kannste die Aspius + die System II gerne mal angeln

sag Bescheid

Gruß
zesch


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Geflochtene Schnur die Fujis einschneidet. Jaja..


----------



## Besorger (20. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

oh ha  jetz brodelt mein kopf wieder was ich machen soll  oh ha  zesch bekommt erstmal ne PN  danke für eure ausführlichen antworten


----------



## Besorger (20. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

wo liegen eure gebauten ruten so preislich???


----------



## weserwaller (20. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Geflochtene Schnur die Fujis einschneidet. Jaja..




Bei den GoldCermets gibt es das Problem wirklich, scheinen weicher wie die SIC oder Alconits zu sein


----------



## chxxstxxxx (20. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ohne Scheiss? Bisher hab ich immer drauf verzichtet weil sie schwul aussehen, aber jetzt hab ich endlich einen objektiven Grund :>


----------



## weserwaller (20. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



christian36 schrieb:


> Ohne Scheiss?




Jepp HIER die Härteangaben im Vergleich zu SIC, würde sie gerne raussuchen nur meine translationtool ist seit dem Firefox update weg wie ich grade festellen muss ;+


----------



## Bobster (20. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

...kann ich von mir nicht behaupten 

Seit Jahren FGC und Stroft GTP auf mehreren Ruten.

Quatsch #d


----------



## weserwaller (20. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Bobster schrieb:


> Quatsch




Nein, Fakt nur halb so hart bei doppelten Gewicht gegenüber SIC.

Man muss aber auch berücksichtigen das Ködergewicht und evtl. auftretender Strömungsdruck die Kraft welche auf den Spitzenring wirkt ein kleinwenig beeinflussen.

Habe anfang des Jahres für einen Freund eine schwere Jerkbaitrute aufgebaut und dazu zwei Sätze der 8er Gold Cermets + 1 12er + Spitzenring geordert inkl. Triggerrollenhalter etc. 

Abends gucke ich im Postfach -> Post. 

Bitte um Rückruf bzgl. Bestellung. 

Da ich den Trigger mitbestellt habe ist er davon ausgegangen, dass der Satz für eine Jerkbaitrute ist und riet mir davon ab GC´s zu verbauen, da grade beim ewigen jerken der Spitzenring nicht lange ohne Schaden bleiben wird. 

Ende vom Lied war mein Kumpel fischt jetzt zwar dem Gold Cermet Satz, allerdings mit SIC Spitze. 

Ich bilde mir ein das der Herr welcher um Rückruf geboten hat, weiss wovon er redet.


----------



## Bobster (20. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

...wenns über 100 Gramm Ködergewicht gehen sollte...
da muss ich passen #c

Für alles was drunter liegt, kann ich bei mir wirklich nicht die 
geringsten Abnutzungserscheinungen feststellen.

...aber ich angel ja auch nur und baue nicht auf


----------



## sven_sid (21. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

so habe nun meine Rute auch mal eingesetzt Hammer Dingen geworden habe mir einen CST EST blank mit Fuji stuf ausgerüstet GOIL ^^
wollte mir jetzt noch ne Harrison basteln hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte???


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sven_sid schrieb:


> so habe nun meine Rute auch mal eingesetzt Hammer Dingen geworden habe mir einen CST EST blank mit Fuji stuf ausgerüstet GOIL ^^
> *wollte mir jetzt noch ne Harrison basteln hat jemand Erfahrungsberichte*???


 

Da solltest du schon den Blanktyp nennen.:m


----------



## sven_sid (21. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Harrison VHF Spin -90g wg


----------



## Bobster (21. November 2012)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



sven_sid schrieb:


> Harrison VHF Spin -90g wg


 
wirft zwischen 60-120 g recht ordentlich 
über 100g Ködergewicht gehe ich fast nie !
auch wieder ein sehr schneller Blank.
fische ich in unseren Talsperren in 30-40 Meter tiefe
mit schweren Gufis...und möchte i.M. keine andere dafür haben :m


----------



## kuate (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Mal wieder aufwärmen...

Ich Fische begeistert die cts cnc2 in 75WG. Will jetzt nach unten erweitern und wollte eigentlich einfach die cnc2 wieder nehmen. Jetzt hatte ich aber die Eta in der Hand und die ist auch Klasse...

Fischt zufällig jemand die Eta in 30 oder 45WG und kann etwas über die Gummi-Qualitäten sagen?

Danke im voraus!


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hoffe es geht nicht ins Offtopic wenn ich hier eine Frage stelle.
Kann mir einer evtl. sagen, ob man mit der VHF 60-120 Gramm problemlos schwere 23er Gufis werfen und führen kann?
Ist das Wurfgewicht realistisch? Wollte mir eh irgendwann noch eine schwere Gufirute zulegen bzw. dieses mal eine bauen lassen.


----------



## weserwaller (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Das WG ist eher noch untertrieben, aber warum unbedingt diesen Rutenbautechnischen Dinosaurier ala VHF ? 

Die CTS LRS - 120 bietet einiges mehr und kann im Gegensatz zur schweren VHF auch ganz gut mit kleinen Ködern.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich kenn mich da leider nicht so gut aus mit dem Rutenbau und den unterschiedlichen Blanks. Brauch nur so etwas, dass meiner Baitjigger XH ähnlich ist. Nur noch ein klein wenig stärker, damit man auch die schweren 23er raushauen kann ohne dabei Angst zu haben, dass sie kaputt geht.


----------



## weserwaller (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Harrison speziell die 9Ft. 60-120 gr. ist wirklich ein sehr kräftiger Blank dessen ober Wg einfach untertrieben ist realistisch bis zu 150gr. 

Problem ist das der Blank grade bei kleineren Ködern kaum noch Gefühl hat. 

Die CTS LRS ist Aktionsbedingt wesentlich feinfühliger klassische Spitzenaktion. 

Dazu lässt sie sich wesentlich leichter aufbauen.


----------



## Talsperrenjäger (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ weserwaller,

Vielen Dank für die Erläuterung. Ich werde mich mal ein wenig weiter in die Materie einlesen und einen Rutenbauer besuchen.


----------



## Herr P (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo !

Besorge Dir eine Spin System  2Ft  - 100 gr WG . Und Du hast genau die Rute  , die Du suchst . 

Von der Stange ist die Fox Predator Big Bait onteressant . Die schafft sogar noch den dicken AAl von Savage Gear  - ist aber kopflastiger ..

Es ist vieles Geschmackssache . 
Aber die CMW Ruten liegen perfekt in der Hand .

Gruss

Herr P


----------



## kuate (13. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Vielleicht noch irgendjemand Infos zum Vergleich CTS CNC2 -45 und CTS ETA -45 WG?

Wäre super...


----------



## weserwaller (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die SS2 FT jetzt -85gr. (ehemalige 100er), wird die Baitjigger XH nicht nach oben hin ergänzen. 

Jetzt ist aber ein neuer SS2 H Blank verfügbar, dazu kann ich Montag oder Dienstag mehr sagen.


----------



## Herr P (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

schon wieder ein neuer Blank der SS Serie ? Neu bei CMW ?

Also die Ft -100 finde ich schon ne schöne Rute....


Ich habe noch eine bis 55gr  - die hat mich nicht so vom Hocker gehauen . Da ist mir die Spitze doch ne Nummer zu weich ...


----------



## magi (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ weserwaller

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast du ja auch eine Tactilus aufgebaut. Konntest du schon erste praktische Eindrücke mit dieser Rute sammeln. Würde mich sehr interessieren. Vor allem Sensibilität/Rückmeldung beim Jiggen (ggf. Vergleich mit SS2 ?)

Gruß & Danke


----------



## weserwaller (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo, hier mal alle 3 Blanks* in Vergleich alle im HT auf 2 Uhr eingespannt und mit 500gr. belastet.

* 
Von oben nach unten. 

SS3 - 95gr. 
SS2 
Tactilus 

Fische alle Blanks, die Tactilus am liebsten. 

Von den Aktionen würde ich sie wie folgt einordnen 

SS3 A 
SS2 A-B
Tactilus C straffe C Aktion 

Durch die enorme Härte macht die Tactilus den Eindruck kräftiger zu  sein, das obere Wurfgewicht von 75gr. würde ich nicht überschreiten  wollen. 

Gruß


----------



## weserwaller (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Die Tactilus ist eine reine Gummirute mir der besten Rückmeldung, von den Dreien.


----------



## magi (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo weserwaller,

viiiielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Wenn man mal sonst was über die Tactilus liest ist das eigentlich stets positiv (oder dem Benutzer zu hart..) Hört sich nach ner interessanten und auch äußert leicht aufbaubaren Jigrute mit Hechteignung an, die auch mal einen Waller verkraftet.


----------



## ulfisch (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo leuts Ich will mir eine Rute bauen lassen.
Jetzt möchte ich mich gerne über Blanks informieren bin aber von der Auswahl erschlagen.
Rutenhalter, Griffe und Ringe sind nicht das Problem
aber bei den Blanks brauche ich Hilfe.

Ich fisch vom völlig unbewachsenen Ufer aus und benötige eine große Wurfweite mit leichten Ködern-
Das optimale Wurfgewicht sollte zwischen 5-15Gr. liegen
wobei ich 5-10Gr. minnows noch twitchen möchte.
Die Aktion sollte medium fast/fast sein.
Die daiwa infinity q 7-28 Gr. jiggerspin gefiel mir von der Aktion bisher am besten.
Nicht das aktuelle Modell sondern das davor.
Ich hätte gerne einen schlanken und sehr leichten Blank
Die komplette Rute sollte zwischen 100 und max 135 Gramm wiegen und 2.7m lang sein.

Habt ihr irgendeinen Tipp für mich?
Zielfische sind Barsch und Forelle+Hechtgefahr|supergri


----------



## biX (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

100 Gramm bei einer 2,7 Meter Rute?
Ja, als Rute zum Fliegenfischen 

Selbst die 135 Gramm sehe ich kritisch bei einer steiferen Rute ... aber mal sehen, was so die "Dauerbauer" sagen...

MfG
V.


----------



## ulfisch (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Jo ich weiß|supergri
100 schätze ich auch nicht als realistisch
aber 125 könnten es schon sein

Laut Daiwa muss sowas möglich sein

Länge 2,80m
Wurfgewicht 5-24g
Transportlänge 143m
Teile 2
Gewicht 115g


----------



## ulfisch (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hat keiner einen Tipp?:c


----------



## Tisie (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



ulfisch schrieb:


> hat keiner einen Tipp?:c



Nö ... warum? Weil diese Gewichtsvorgabe total albern und praktisch nicht relevant ist.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## Herr P (4. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@Weserwaller:

Moin !
Vielleicht fuer alle interessant :

Sag mal bitte , wie die neue SS2H im Vergleich zur SS3 neu -110 ist .

Wuerdest Du sagen , dass die SS3 mehr Dampf hat als die SS2H ? 

Wie würdest Du die Unterschiede sehen ? 

Beste Gruesse 

Herr P


----------



## weserwaller (5. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ohne gefischt zu haben ist das schwer zu beurteilen, vom trockenwedeln ja sind aber auch zwei grundverschiedene Aktionen. 
Hast du mir schon auf die Dir bekannte E-mail geschrieben, war heute den ganzen Tag unterwegs und nur mobil sporadisch im Netz. 

Gruß


----------



## ulfisch (5. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So albern finde ich sie nicht.
Klar 100 Gr. war vielleicht etwas untertrieben aber 120-150 Gr.sollten möglich sein.

Thema hat sich eh erledigt.


----------



## Tisie (5. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Zum Verständnis @ulfisch:

Ich finde das marketingtechnisch total übertriebene Streben nach einem möglichst geringen Gesamtgewicht der Rute halt ziemlich daneben, weil es in der Praxis darauf nicht ankommt - jedenfalls nicht in bestimmten Rahmen und als einziges Merkmal.

Eine etwas schwerere und dafür gut ausbalancierte Rute ist deutlich angenehmer zu fischen, als ein leichter aber sehr kopflastiger Stecken. Letztendlich kann nur im Griffbereich noch deutlich Gewicht gespart werden und das wirkt einer guten Balance eben zusätzlich entgegen.

Jedes im Spitzenteil gesparte Gramm bringt im Endeffekt mehr als größere Einsparungen im Handteil/Griffbereich (die aber natürlich besser zu verkaufen sind |supergri) ... ich habe diesbez. recht viel experimentiert und das teilw. bis ins Extreme getrieben (z.B. Entlackung und anderweitige - deutlich leichtere - Versiegelung des Blanks), um aussagekräftige Schlüsse für mich daraus ziehen zu können.

Gruß, Matthias


----------



## kuate (5. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kann keiner was zu der ETA 30 oder 45gr WG zum gufieren sagen? ODer hat einen Vergleich zwischen ETA und CNC2?

Wäre wirklich toll wenn einer Tipps hat!

BG


----------



## kuate (19. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Immer noch niemand? |uhoh:


----------



## ulfisch (19. März 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Tisie schrieb:


> Zum Verständnis @ulfisch:
> 
> Ich finde das marketingtechnisch total übertriebene Streben nach einem möglichst geringen Gesamtgewicht der Rute halt ziemlich daneben, weil es in der Praxis darauf nicht ankommt - jedenfalls nicht in bestimmten Rahmen und als einziges Merkmal.
> 
> ...


Jo das habe ich schon lernen müssen
Ist ja auch nicht so, dass ich auf Teufel komm raus das niedrigste Gewicht haben möchte.
Die Kombo sollte auf eine Gesamtgewicht von nicht mehr als 350 Gr kommen und balanciert sein.
Die Rolle wiegt 190 Gr.

Dieser Blank ist es geworden

 T-Russel Seabass 9,6ft    
Link:http://dorsetfishingrods.blogspot.de/2011/06/normal-0-false-false-false.html

habe ich mir aber nicht selbst ausgesucht.       

Es ist für mich eh unverständlich warum nicht bei jeder Rute Ausgleichgewichte dabei sind    ;+


Ich habe allerdings eine Kombo, die mir auch so von sehr erfahrenen Anglern empfohlen wurde, Daiwa Infinity Q 7-28gR. 2.7m+Shimano Rarenium1000
Die stark Kopflastig ist aber sehr angenehm zu fischen weil recht leicht eben die 350 Gr..
Wenn ich also balancierte 300-350Gr. habe wird es Klasse .


----------



## kuate (8. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

So...

Jetzt hab ich die CNC auch in 45gr WG.

Aber für alle die nichts mit Jiggen am Hut haben ist die ETA sicher die bessere Rute.

:m


----------



## MarkusM (9. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



kuate schrieb:


> So...
> 
> Jetzt hab ich die CNC auch in 45gr WG.
> 
> ...





Hallo,

würdest Du die CNC als reine Jigrute bezeichnen ?
Wäre für mich sehr Interessant wenn dem so wäre !

Gruß,
Markus


----------



## kuate (9. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ich denke sie ist mehr als das. Ich fische alles damit, weil ich nicht mit mehreren Ruten rumlaufen will. Daher aber auch mein Kommentar dass es für Leute ohne Jig-Interesse sicher andere Ruten gibt. Obwohl ich auch mit wobblern die schnelle Power schätze, die mit dem Blank zur Verfügung steht.

Ich hab auch dieses mal wieder einige andere Blanks in die Hand genommen. Aber wenn man diese parabole Aktion der CNC mal im Drill erlebt hat... Für eine schnelle Rute mit steifer, straffer Spitze habe ich  keine Alternative gefunden, die sich ähnlich unter Last verhält. 

Aber wie immer lässt sich auch hier nicht über Geschmack streiten!


----------



## welsfaenger (10. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

von der Aktion hört sich das an wie die Smoke Spin von Quantum.


----------



## kuate (10. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Solche WG-Angaben sind aber nicht sehr vertrauernserweckend:
Smoke Spin 100 2,70m 
*10*-105g


----------



## welsfaenger (10. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

ok, 10 is ein bißchen übertrieben, 20 kommt aber schon hin.

Gibt es ja auch in leichteren Varianten.


----------



## ulfisch (10. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



---TollerHecht--- schrieb:


> leichte 2,70er Zanderjigge plus 1000er Röllchen... ahja |rolleyes


Bei mir gibts keine Zander:c
 ist eher meine leichte All-round Kombo.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@ Ulfisch, warum hast du dir keine Morethan gekauft?

Feeling und Rutengewicht sind viel besser als bei den selbstgebauten. Grade bei kleinen Wobblern und der leichten Art zu fischen macht das den Unterschied. Wenn du da die Exist dran schraubst, dann wäre eine MT die schlauere Wahl gewesen. Die Rollensentivitität der Exist ist schon der Hammer und schicht und ergreifend von anderen Rollen nicht erreicht. Die MT (evtl. sogar mit AGS Ringen) würde hervorragend passen.

Meine leichte Spinnkombi ist auch eine 200g Exist und eine 123g 2,76m @ 5-23g MT Rute.

Und bzgl. Ausbalanciertheit. Ist ja alles schön und gut. Aber ich steh auf die kurzen Griffe und ich kauf mir keine sauteure und leichte Rolle, um dann Kontergewichte in die Rute zu basteln und das Gesamtgewicht deutlich zu erhöhen.

Aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.


----------



## Fr33 (10. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ne 270er Rute und ne Mini Leichtbaurolle alla Rarenium.... das meinte der Kollege. Da ist die Sehnenscheidenentzündung eig schon Vorprogramiert....die Kombo wird kopflastig sein wie Hulle...


----------



## welsfaenger (10. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

@tollerhecht
Korrekt, meine ist ja auch eine handmade 
Hatte die Rute schon lange bevor es die smoke gab.
Und es ist ein ganz normaler blank aus dem HM-Rutenbau


----------



## ulfisch (11. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> @ Ulfisch, warum hast du dir keine Morethan gekauft?
> 
> Feeling und Rutengewicht sind viel besser als bei den selbstgebauten. Grade bei kleinen Wobblern und der leichten Art zu fischen macht das den Unterschied. Wenn du da die Exist dran schraubst, dann wäre eine MT die schlauere Wahl gewesen. Die Rollensentivitität der Exist ist schon der Hammer und schicht und ergreifend von anderen Rollen nicht erreicht. Die MT (evtl. sogar mit AGS Ringen) würde hervorragend passen.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ihr habt mich falsch verstanden.
Die Infinity Q 7-28Gr. ist meine 2. älteste Combo und ich fisch sie schon bereits seit 3 Jahren.

Die MT hätte ich mir gekauft wenn ich mir keine bauen lassen würde.
Das sie sehr gut gepasst hätte, bezweifele ich nicht
aber ich habe mir gedacht wenn schon denn schon.
So kann ich mir alles aussuchen.
Die MT hätte ich ja genau so "blind" gekauft.
Der Rutenbauer hat mir ein paar Seiten genannt auf denen ich mir Rollenhalter,Metallringe, Abschlusskappen ect. aussuchen kann.
Er sagt mir dann was möglich ist und was nicht zudem kann ich natürlich die Optik mitbestimmen#6
Ich denke ich habe klar gemacht, dass das für mich eine Rolle spielt:q


----------



## welsfaenger (12. April 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

schon mal die Rute gefischt oder wenigstens in der Hand gehabt ?


----------



## keikisurfer (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hi zusammen- bin neu im Forum- habe wieder mit meiner Leidenschaft der Jugend angefangen... diesmal mit mehr Budget, aber mit etwas verblasstem (Un-)Wissen & nachgelassener Routine  

Die Frage ist ob/wofür die Anschaffung Sinn macht. Fischen will ich auf  Barsch/Forelle - aber auch kleinere Zandern und Hechten  versuchen. Und das mit verschiedensten Ködern, denn hier hat sich in meiner "Pause" einiges getan!!

Bite daher um Eure Meinung zur *CMW Velox Spin 3, 2,4m, 5-30gr* mit Stella 3000FD 14er braid ... 

Ist sie Allround fähig - für´s Feine sicher, aber die Grenze nach oben kann ich so schwer einschätzen? Spinner: Ja, klar!, Wobbler: Ja - wie schwer max? Gummifische: ja, aber keine spezielle Rute dafür (max. Gewicht/Größe?), Dropshots: ? Popper: ? - was würdet Ihr von welchem Köder gewichtsmäßig max dranhängen? Welche Technik geht gut, welche hat ihre Grenzen mit der Rute/Flex...


10000Dank für Eure Erfahrungen & Meinungen!


----------



## Bobster (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo und willkommen im AB #h

...und natürlich viel Glück bei der Suche nach der "Eierlegendenwollmichsau" 

Eine Rute für alles 

Sinn macht eine handaufgebaute m.M.n.,
wenn man/frau viel angelt und um als Neueinsteiger viel
zu angeln...naja muss man viel angeln.
Will sagen, würde es nicht denkbar sein für Dich, Deinen Zielfisch erst einmal mit der allg. erhältlichen Stangenware zu
befischen ? Erfahrungen zu sammeln, Anforderungen zu erkennen ?
Sinn und Zweck einer handemade ist doch m.M.n. das optimal, also auf Dich und Deinen Zielfisch abgestimmte
Fanggerät.
Das ist aber nur abstimmfähig wenn man weiß was man braucht :m

Aber jeder so wie er will.....

Klar ist die CMW mit dem WG in der Hand eines Allrounders 
Allround fähig-pers. würde ich sogar nur eine 2000er Rolle
dran schrauben..aber sicher geht.


----------



## keikisurfer (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

hi, na klar ist es denkbar! Und auch objektiv sinnvoller - aber ich habe ein gutes Angebot für eine gebrauchte 2010er CMW mit Rechnung, kaum ein Kratzer dran - und wunderschön. 

Ich frage mich eben, was & wieviel Gramm ich der Rute zumuten kann. Wie ist sie für GuFi - wieviel cm+blei machen noch Sinn?

Einen echten Zielfisch gibt es noch nicht - ich möchte Erfolgserlebnisse und Spass - also Barsche und hoff. Forellen. Wenn es dann Hechte und Zander sein können, weil die Ködergröße gerade auf die "wahrnehmungsgröße" geht - umso besser. Also in der Praxis - versuchen mit Größerem, und wenn kein Erfolg, auf die kleinen.

Gewässer sind um München - Kochelsee/Ammersee/Pilsensee die Amper/Loisach...


----------



## kuate (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo Zusammen,

Nachdem ich mittlerweile zwei CTS CNC mein Eigen nenne,  und an die Dritte schon denke, wollte ich fragen ob hier noch jemand anders Erfahrung mit dem Blank sammeln konnte!? 

Ich selbst fische die 45er und die 75er. Hat zufällig jemand die 90er im Gebrauch?

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## kuate (14. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Fischt denn keiner diese  Rute??


----------



## Breamhunter (14. August 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Frag mal den Sportsfreund Weserwaller. Ich meine der kennt die Stecken recht gut.


----------



## Jamdoumo (13. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Weiss zufällig jemad von Euch wo man die Shadshaker 2 mal in die Hand nehmen kann? 

Danke!


----------



## Fr33 (13. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass viele Händler sowas im Laden stehen haben.... Internet brachte keine Treffer in deiner Nähe?


----------



## Dikay (13. September 2013)

Jamdoumo schrieb:


> Weiss zufällig jemad von Euch wo man die Shadshaker 2 mal in die Hand nehmen kann?
> 
> Danke!



Fahr nach Hechtfreunde in Senden.... Der hat eine da stehen  Ein geiles Teil


----------



## Jamdoumo (16. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke für den tipp!

Das ist natürlich ein Stück zu fahren....Ich überlegs mir mal!


----------



## Jamdoumo (17. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hat nicht einer von euch noch die "alte" Lesath irgendwo rumliegen und möchte die verkaufen? Die mit Korkgriff...Ihr wisst schon!


----------



## feko (17. September 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo,hätte unter Umständen eine J.Gutjahr  Adrenalin zum abgeben.


----------



## Wallersen (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Grüße,
da ich unter den Stangenruten einfach nichts finde was mich anspricht habe ich mich mal nach diversen Blanks umgeschaut und bin dabei über den Spin System 2 FT in 2,50m mit 20-85g gestolpert. 
Leider finde ich speziell zu diesem Blank keine Informationen im Netz, daher meine Frage hier: Fischt jemand diesen Blank und kann mir etwas dazu erzählen ?

Einsatzbereich sollen überwiegend Wobbler ab 25g aber auch 16 Gufis am 20g Kopf werden.

Ins Besondere intressiert mich die Belastbarkeit des Blanks, CMW behauptet ja vom SS2 Blank dass dessen Belastbarkeit an eine BP/Notung ranreichen würde.


----------



## Herr P (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hi !

Nur ganz kurz : Meine SS2FT -100gt - Zustand neuwertig ist noch zu haben . Details in Angebote .

Oder direkt per PN

Gruss

Herr P


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

eine SS3 würde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen, der Wiederverkaufswert ist total beschissen |gr:

Im Vergleich dazu hab ich mit einer 7 Jahre alten Full House von Megabass gerade mal 30,- Euro Verlust gemacht. Obwohl man von Verlust nicht reden kann, denn ich hab die Rute ja auch im Einsatz gehabt. Ich kauf nur noch Ruten von der Stange.


----------



## angler1996 (9. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> eine SS3 würde ich mir nicht mehr kaufen, der Wiederverkaufswert ist total beschissen |gr:
> 
> Im Vergleich dazu hab ich mit einer 7 Jahre alten Full House von Megabass gerade mal 30,- Euro Verlust gemacht. Obwohl man von Verlust nicht reden kann, denn ich hab die Rute ja auch im Einsatz gehabt. Ich kauf nur noch Ruten von der Stange.



 kannst du das auch irgendwie begründen?


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

das ist ganz einfach... meine SS3 möchte keiner kaufen! |kopfkrat


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Stangenruten kaufen und verkaufen sich exakter, ein definiertes Produkt.
Ich schätze daran auch die Vielfalt, die Testbarkeit sowie die klare Rückgabemöglichkeit bei Nichtgefallen! #6

Trotzdem muss eine passende Rute weiterhin mindestens vom Griff her handaufgebaut sein, je länger die Rute, desto wichtiger ist es. Bei kurzen 2m Dingelchen passt es meist scho' irgendwie, aber ab 2,70m wird es heftig mit zu kurzen, zu dünne, kaum vorhandenen oder nicht ausgewogenen Aufbauten. 

Für eine SS3, VHF, CTS-EST oder ähnliche Rute mit regulärem Aufbau bekommst Du halt nur ca. 140 EUR, wenn sie ansehnlich gut gemacht ist. Egal wie teuer eingekauft und wer aufgebaut hat.  

Deswegen sollte man sich wenn möglich auch an die Einkaufs-Preisschwelle von um 150 EUR halten, egal ob HE-Rute, Materialsatz oder sonstwas, dann wir es mit dem Wiederverkauf nicht so schwierig mit dem Preis.


----------



## Mozartkugel (9. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

eben, eine Masterline für über 500,- Euro bei CMW zu kaufen und beim Verkauf schlappe 150,- Euro zu bekommen steht nicht im Verhältnis #d

Kann ja jeder machen wie er will, aber das Thema Custom Rods hat sich bei mir erledigt!


----------



## ulfisch (10. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Ja ich denke, das muss man mit einplanen bei einem Aufbau, im Zweifel zieht man wohl ein bekanntes oder zumindest recherchierbares Industrieprodukt vor.
Bei so einem Produkt sind die Produktionskosten auch wesentlich niedriger als bei einer Hand-made-Rute somit erklärt sich der viel niedrigere Verkaufspreis schon zum Teil.

Ich glaube man sollte sich zu einem Aufbau nur entscheiden wenn er entweder günstig ist oder man ihn selber baut, denn das spart doch erhebliche kosten und man kann GANZ frei gestalten.

Wenn man aufbauen lässt, sollte es eine Rute sein, von der man sich nicht trennen wird.


----------



## Fr33 (10. April 2014)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Was den Widerverkauf von Custom-made Ruten angeht kann man das gut mit nem aufgemotzen Wagen vergleichen....


Der großteil findet das Ding hässlich und unpassend und nur ein kleiner Teil wäre bereit das verbastelte Ding zu kaufen, da es Ihren Anforderungen und Ansprüchen genügt.


Derzeit baue ich nur Spinnruten für mich, Familie und gute Freunde auf. Ist dann zwar überschauber - aber jeder hat dann SEINE an IHN angepasste individuelle Rute.


Mal Hand aufs Herz.... viele Ruten/ Kombos zu besitzen ist toll - aber man fischst nicht alle gleichzeitig. Meist reicht eine Hand voll aus, die gefischt wird bis die Teile irgendwann auseinander falle.


Wenn CMW usw gewerblich Ruten aufbauen und damit Geld verdienen ist das deren Sache. Als privatmann braue ich mir nur Ruten, die meinem Einsatzgebiet entsprechen müssen, gute Balance haben müssen usw.....


Meistens hat man hier aber den Vorteil, dass den Blank irgendjemdand schon gut kennt und was zu sagen kann. Das erspart oft das hin und her schicken von x Spinnruten, die man im Netz so empfohlen bekommt.


----------



## Tino (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Hallo 

Ich hoffe das ich hier Hilfe bekomme.

Ich suche verzweifelt einen sehr guten Rutenbauer,der mir eine spezielle Rute aufbauen möchte.
Gerne auch ein privater.

Das sollte nicht das große Problem werden,denke ich.

Eher was er mir bauen soll.

Ich suche einen Blank: 

mind. 4,20 m lang

Unbedingt zweiteilig ( wenn es so etwas überhaupt gibt?)

Eine sehr ausgesprochene semiparabolische Aktion ,mit einer sehr schnellen Spitze

Die Rute soll für -30 gr. Montagen für extreme Weiten sein


----------



## Tino (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: High-End-Handmade-Spinruten-Diskussionsthread*

Danke Mad

Ich will mich aber nicht extra dort anmelden ,da ich nur die eine Rute gebaut haben möchte.

Wenn dreiteilig dann so wie die Drennan Ruten. Die haben das Griffteil geteilt um auf eine angenehme Transportlänge zu kommen ,aber trotzdem die Aktion einer zweiteiligen zu haben.

Einsatz soll die Hornhechtangelei mit Sbirolino sein.

Die Rute soll aus den besten Komponenten gefertigt sein ,die der Markt zu bieten hat.

Das dass Geld kostet ist mir klar.


----------

